# Official Hermes Belt Thread



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jondoe89

I searched and didn't find a thread on Hermes belts.  I thought it would be beneficial to post pics of your belts here, esp the H and Constance belts.  There are so many colors and variations and it would be nice to see them all.

*Here is mine: Gold and Black reversible with the diamond like silver patter buckle.*

http://www.box.net/shared/static/bidch3r41b.jpg
​


----------



## sydspy

I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............

jandoe89 's belt..............


----------



## sydspy

here is my small collection of H belts..........
















and a LE H buckle..........


----------



## jondoe89

nice i love the natural color one. anyone have the bright red?


----------



## Bienchen

I do. Swift in vermillion and chamonix in chocolat reversible with Constance buckle in 24mm.

Thoroughly love this belt.

Pic quality not so good though.


----------



## jondoe89

Bienchen said:


> I do. Swift in vermillion and chamonix in chocolat reversible with Constance buckle in 24mm.
> 
> Thoroughly love this belt.
> 
> Pic quality not so good though.



nice love the color. is that particular buckle womans only? ive never seen that before on men.


----------



## bextasy

Black/gold togo strap with a gold brushed buckle.


----------



## birkinmary

This is mine:





Black box/Gold Togo and silver buckle.


----------



## ardneish

Bienchen said:


> I do. Swift in vermillion and chamonix in chocolat reversible with Constance buckle in 24mm.
> 
> Thoroughly love this belt.
> 
> Pic quality not so good though.


 

Lovely belt 
the colour is yummy.


----------



## ardneish

Great Idea for a thread , I will try to take some pics of mine 
I hope some vintage owners post there are so many belts


----------



## ck21

Love my constance belts--one of my favorite H items!  I have a black box/chocolate togo strap, a PH brushed buckle and a gold "striped' buckle!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Thanks so much for this thread! I have been wanting an H belt for quite awhile now. I think I may get one soon!


----------



## ueynah

jondoe89 said:


> nice love the color. is that particular buckle womans only? ive never seen that before on men.



Constance buckle comes in a larger size and with matching belt thickness as well.  It is "unisex" depending on how you wear it.


----------



## jondoe89

hanyeu said:


> Constance buckle comes in a larger size and with matching belt thickness as well.  It is "unisex" depending on how you wear it.



oh ic. does anyone know where i can find a mens constance belt in red and black leather? silver buckle


----------



## millie555

i love hermes belts.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## rileygirl

Sydspy--Love your collection!
Bienchen--Love the red!  I have a Vermillion and Chocolate SO that I am waiting for but thinking I should have done Vermillion and white after seeing Raz's gorgeous white belt strap and the Evelyne buckle.

I have three straps (Ebene Togo/Prune Suede, Blue Jean Togo/Black Box and Orange Epson/Chamonix Natural) and two buckles, silver H and gold matte hammered H.  I tried to take a picture but not enough natural sun light.  Will try again tomorrow.

Would love the constance strap with the rivale-ish-looking buckle.


----------



## jondoe89

anyone else?


----------



## matt-g

Sydspy, that Taureg H buckle is fantastic!


----------



## matt-g

jondoe89 said:


> anyone else?



Why not?  Here are 3 new belts about to be eaten by an angry lion.  He's angry because he was placed on sale!

(As always, sorry about the poor quality images.)

I believe the top one is the Tilbury, the second is "Belt Buckle" (really, how DOES H manage to come up with great names for their items!), and the third is an Etrivière 32.


----------



## rileygirl

Belts from top to bottom:

Blue Jean Tog/Black Box
Natural Chamonix/Orange Epsom
Prune Suede/Togo Ebene
Gold Matte Hammered Buckle
Black Palladium Buckle


----------



## jondoe89

wait is that buckle black?????


----------



## Julide

jondoe89 said:


> wait is that buckle black?????



I think it maybe ruthieum? A darker palladium. I think...:wondering


----------



## rileygirl

Whoops, sorry, the strap is ebene, the buckle is palladium.


----------



## loves

hermes by night buckle and bj black strap


----------



## sydspy

loves said:


> hermes by night buckle and bj black strap



love this buckle..............searching........searching............searching........


----------



## dreamdoll

V nice!



loves said:


> hermes by night buckle and bj black strap


----------



## loves

goodluck searching *sydspy* tks *ddoll*


----------



## JustinCredible

Orange Togo/Black Box. I have the brushed palladium buckle but I removed it as I had to use a flash to take the pic and it was reflecting too much. (dull British weather, MeH!)


----------



## bubblypeach

Hi!
I created a thread on this but thought it would be a good idea to also ask my questions here where all the belt lovers unite =)



> Hi Ladies,
> I have a 32.5/ 83 cm hip and 25 inches/ 63 cm waist, I would like to to get my first H belt. My mom is going to get it at the airport on her way to come to see me. However, I don't have an H boutique near me at all, so i can't try it on. My questions are:
> 
> * How does the sizing work: does the 80 cm means the measurement to the biggest hole or the smallest?
> * If I want the belt to fit both my waist (for the smallest hole) and my hip, which size should I get?
> * I like the tan/ black reversible one, but I also like the blue. Is there a tan/blue reversible?
> 
> Thank you SO much =)


----------



## Minda

Hi bubblypeach, I think you could be either a 75 or 80. My body type (smaller waist, wide hips) would not allow my belt to fit both my natural waist and hip without there being too many belt holes (not so pretty). 

The best bet is to measure in exact cm where you want your belt to hit, and your mom can then let the SA advise your appropriate belt size and whether it is possible for the belt to accommodate both your hips and waist.

My waist is approx. 29- 30 inches, I wear a size 85 (on my hips) and I use the middle belt hole on my hips. My belt is too big to be worn on my natural waist.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jondoe89

hmm love the whites


----------



## S'Mom

A couple of lovelies.....

Constance belt in black box and gold.....

and

I'm not sure of the name of this belt but it's in Barenia and I reach for it much more than the Constance......LOVE that it lays flat against the body.


----------



## rileygirl

loves said:


> hermes by night buckle and bj black strap



My boutique has this buckle in stock. It is gorgeous!!

S'mom I love your barenia belt!!

Does anyone have an etoupe/rouge h belt?


----------



## Roo Cambonne

^ No, but have VN/Rouge H


----------



## Closetconundrum

If you told me last year that I would be spending somewhere around $3,000 on belts, I would tell you that, you're crazy...But in less than 10 months I got hooked on these nice belts and can't seem to stop buying every chance I get.







From the top:
1. 32 mm leather strap in Black Togo calfskin & Silver Palladium Plated Calandre buckle
2. 32 mm reversible leather strap in Natural/Rouge Garance, Chamonix/Epsom calfskin & Gold hammered buckle
3. 32 mm reversible leather strap in White/Blue Jean, Swift/Epsom calfskin & Blue enamel  buckle
4. 32 mm reversible leather strap in Blue Jean/Black, Togo/Box calfskin & (not sure what to call the buckle, just got it in Singapore yesterday.)
5. Constance Reversible Belt in Black/Chocolate Box calfskin & Gold Buckle.


----------



## IceEarl

Great thread! I am considering getting my first H buckle belt to wear with my jeans, may I ask is the 32mm most commonly used for jeans? thanks


----------



## Closetconundrum

IceEarl said:


> Great thread! I am considering getting my first H buckle belt to wear with my jeans, may I ask is the 32mm most commonly used for jeans? thanks



It's great with jeans, but I like the Constance too because it has a bigger buckle which goes really well with jeans.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I put a tape measure inside my jeans to measure the length of the belt I would need. Is this a correct way to measure? I want to order the correct length.


----------



## jondoe89

nice belts guys.  I have the textured silver buckle as in the first post but anyone consider trading me for the brushed silver?


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Closetconundrum said:


> If you told me last year that I would be spending somewhere around $3,000 on belts, I would tell you that, you're crazy...But in less than 10 months I got hooked on these nice belts and can't seem to stop buying every chance I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top:
> 1. 32 mm leather strap in Black Togo calfskin & Silver Palladium Plated Calandre buckle
> 2. 32 mm reversible leather strap in Natural/Rouge Garance, Chamonix/Epsom calfskin & Gold hammered buckle
> 3. 32 mm reversible leather strap in White/Blue Jean, Swift/Epsom calfskin & Blue enamel buckle
> *4. 32 mm reversible leather strap in Blue Jean/Black, Togo/Box calfskin & (not sure what to call the buckle, just got it in Singapore yesterday.)*
> 5. Constance Reversible Belt in Black/Chocolate Box calfskin & Gold Buckle.


 
This is lovely, looks like a chaine d'ancre design - don't know the official name (yet!)


----------



## jondoe89

bump


----------



## Ms Birkin

Gorgeous belts and buckles, makes me want to rush out and buy one LOL


----------



## sydspy

my most recent acquisition, Constance belt brush PHW with black/chocolate box.........


----------



## gemrock

S'Mom said:


> A couple of lovelies.....
> 
> Constance belt in black box and gold.....
> 
> and
> 
> I'm not sure of the name of this belt but it's in Barenia and I reach for it much more than the Constance......LOVE that it lays flat against the body.


 
lovely belt...btw how much does a hermes belt cost?


----------



## ueynah

*Sydspy*, the Constance belt is GORGEOUS!  Is this the one with the new curved belt?  

Modeled after *Closetconundrum*'s gorgeous belt photos, here is my contribution!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu, this lovely picture of your goooooooooorgy H belts is deserved to be enlarged......


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> *Sydspy*, the Constance belt is GORGEOUS!  Is this the one *with the new curved belt?
> *
> Modeled after *Closetconundrum*'s gorgeous belt photos, here is my contribution!



I do not know what you meant dear.............. It is the Jumbo H as I always refer to.............


----------



## ueynah

sydspy said:


> I do not know what you meant dear.............. It is the Jumbo H as I always refer to.............



I recently saw the Constance buckle (Jumbo H) with a big wide curved belt.  It is sold as a set together (cannot even mix color or change belt) as I saw three different buckles each with different color belts.  It was priced around USD 2000 (Yikes! )

You have been busy at H Sydney, I can see.  Heard the stock there is wonderful!


----------



## sydspy

hanyeu said:


> I recently saw the Constance buckle (Jumbo H) with a big wide curved belt.  It is sold as a set together (cannot even mix color or change belt) as I saw three different buckles each with different color belts. * It was priced around USD 2000* (Yikes! )
> 
> You have been busy at H Sydney, I can see.  Heard the stock there is wonderful!



Perhaps you are talking about a different belt.........My Constance is a normal reversible belt but with a bigger H buckle......... and it is AUD 1540.00..... 

OOH I have not gone to H Sydney as often as I used to do in H BKK........ and yes the inventory is sooooooooooo good.......... At the mo, it is a Heaven Galore for CDC bracelets both standard and Gaine ( but none of the Gaine is in Large size........HMMMMMMMMMMMM, not very happy)...........


----------



## t0r0van

argh i want the BELT!!!


----------



## nadiap

I did a reveal about 6 months ago but since we have a new "official" H belt thread here are my contributions:


32 mm reversible rouge garrance togo/black box
32 mm 32 mm reversible in Nutmeg, Ebony Taurillon Gaucho/Borded Cowhide skin
Muse buckle, silver and palladium plated
I love both and wear them all the time.


----------



## t0r0van

anyone can tell me is there such thing as a HERMES ENAMEL BUCKLE?
new to Hermes Belts but love them


----------



## CocoB

There is - it comes in many colors - I have a white one. It's a little bit more expensive than the classic H.


----------



## chocolatty

hey guys,
i was wondering if i could get a hermes reversible belt and wear it both upper waist and lower waist at the same time? 

im of size 28.5 inch (upper) and 33.5(lower waist). which size should i go for to accommodate both my upper and lower sizes?

p/s: im currently loving the black/brown strap with gold buckle !   as far as i've seen all the pics from H belt owners out there, i know black strap totally match fabbbly with gold. but will the calf brown strap look good with gold buckle?

any help will be much appreciated ! =D thanks !


----------



## hannahsophia

Anyone have a romance belt?


----------



## Bienchen

hannahsophia said:


> Anyone have a romance belt?


 
Yep, anything in particular you'd like to know about them?


----------



## lovechanel920

I really want an H belt! I measured where the belt would sit and it measures 85 cm around. What size should I get?

And also, what kind of belt buckle should I go with!?


----------



## lovechanel920

bump


----------



## wigglytuff

This thread is bitter sweet for me, I was hoping tho get an h belt but sadly in need 115cm and they only go up to 105 - 110. Sadly...  I am chunky but I will have to wait till I loose weight to even stand a chance at getting one


----------



## anniepersian

....think of it as a good incentive!

I have a question, I have a two-tone leather H belt with gold buckle-and the belt has completely split apart starting from the middle. 
Give it half a year more and I predict im going to end up with two separate belts!

It thought thetwo seperate leather parts were sewn together, but wherever the belt has split apart (more than 50% of the belt) there is no loose stitching, and im thinking they are just glued together.

I havent taken it to the store yet but do they offer a repair for that? and if so would they charge?

Im kindof annoyed because I did pay £295 for it, it should hold up-even with regular wear!!

Thanks for the input..................x


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## lovechanel920

And are the colors online the same as in the boutiques?


----------



## anniepersian

anniepersian said:


> ....think of it as a good incentive!
> 
> I have a question, I have a two-tone leather H belt with gold buckle-and the belt has completely split apart starting from the middle.
> Give it half a year more and I predict im going to end up with two separate belts!
> 
> It thought thetwo seperate leather parts were sewn together, but wherever the belt has split apart (more than 50% of the belt) there is no loose stitching, and im thinking they are just glued together.
> 
> I havent taken it to the store yet but do they offer a repair for that? and if so would they charge?
> 
> Im kindof annoyed because I did pay £295 for it, it should hold up-even with regular wear!!
> 
> Thanks for the input..................x


 
Anyone????


----------



## CocoB

MissTreselle824 said:


> And are the colors online the same as in the boutiques?



Yes and no - they tend to have more colors in boutiques - I just bought a rouge garrance - a color I've not seen online. In the store that I visited they also had ciel and parchemin - two colors that I also haven't seen - in addition to all of the standards.


----------



## wigglytuff

anniepersian said:


> Anyone????



you should take it to the store and they will give you more info.  i dont know without pics what they will say, but take it, i know the do repair on all H items, but i think in the future if you have a store near it might be easier to take it in as soon as you see a problem.


----------



## pepsimax

I have some H belts, chocolate,etoupe and gold,all with black box.


----------



## jondoe89

** There is no buying or selling. Please re-read the rules **


----------



## GirlieShoppe

PepsiMax, we are belt twins! I got mine a few months ago and I love it! The gold/black combo is perfect -- I wear it all the time. I'm already planning my next H belt purchase, I'm just not sure which color combination to get. Although, after seeing your collection, I am leaning toward etoupe with a silver buckle -- it's gorgeous!


----------



## hclubfan

HermesNewbie said:


> We are belt twins! I got mine a few months ago and I love it! The gold/black combo is perfect -- I wear it all the time. I'm already planning my next H belt purchase, I'm just not sure which color combination to get. Although, after seeing your collection, I am leaning toward etoupe with a silver buckle -- it's gorgeous!



Hi *HermesNewbie!*  I have the exact same combo as you, and I also have an etoupe with silver...love both!  You might also consider an indigo/rouge H combo with gold buckle...I have that too and it's also incredibly versatile...looks great with jeans and a classic white shirt!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Thanks, hclubfan! The indigo/rouge sounds gorgeous! I've never seen that combination before but I will definitely ask about it the next time I'm in the boutique.


----------



## hclubfan

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Thanks, hclubfan! The indigo/rouge sounds gorgeous! I've never seen that combination before but I will definitely ask about it the next time I'm in the boutique.



It's not that easy to find *HermesNewbie.*  I had been searching for a while, then when I walked into H on Madison in NY, there it was, screaming my name!! It was 10cm too large, but they cut it down for me in one day, and I wear it all the time.  You can always ask your H SA to try to track one down for you.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hclubfan said:


> It's not that easy to find *HermesNewbie.*  I had been searching for a while, then when I walked into H on Madison in NY, there it was, screaming my name!! It was 10cm too large, but they cut it down for me in one day, and I wear it all the time.  You can always ask your H SA to try to track one down for you.



Thanks for the info -- I appreciate it!!


----------



## jondoe89

Hey guys quick question

I'm a guy and have the regular h belt but am thinking of selling it and getting the big H constance belt to replace it. Will this belt fit in most suit pants? Thanks.


----------



## sydspy

jondoe89 said:


> Hey guys quick question
> 
> I'm a guy and have the regular h belt but am thinking of selling it and getting the big H constance belt to replace it. Will this belt fit in most suit pants? Thanks.



My Constance belt fit thruogh the belt loops , however it does not look good with the suit ............ IMHO............


----------



## jondoe89

can you please post a pic? im really considering getting it i need to see how it looks thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

OMG! I've been wanting for an H belt for sometime now, this thread is enabling me even more. I'm just so confused which color belt. 

Any mod pics anyone?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## lovechanel920

is there a black/darker brown combo?


----------



## sydspy

MissTreselle824 said:


> is there a black/darker brown combo?



Please see reply#43 on page 3............ my black/chocolate constance belt.......................... not sure if it is dark brown enough as your liking............, but I am pretty sure that I have seen black/ebene combo belt kit...........


----------



## Notorious Pink

HermesNewbie said:


> ^^Thanks, hclubfan! The indigo/rouge sounds gorgeous! I've never seen that combination before but I will definitely ask about it the next time I'm in the boutique.



Is there an indigo combined with another color besides rouge? I'd love it with white.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sydspy said:


> I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............
> 
> jandoe89 's belt..............



Thanks to your inspiration, I finally got my first belt kit this week. I am usually a bit out-of-the box colorwise (I don't own a black bag) and was surprised to find that in the end I wound up with this one - and this guilloche buckle, too.  

I am looking through my closet to see what combo should be next. I am interested in white, but the posts about color transfer have put me off. I originally bought the black/blue de prusse, but bdp does not work well with the blues I wear - and I do wear blue quite often - it needs to be more navy, less green. 

If anyone is looking for the black/bdp, it is a size 80 and I returned it to Madison yesterday. Ask for George.


----------



## eviliss

Hi H experts! need some help here..

im intending to get a H belt for my hubby to be, his waistline is 32inches(81cm), may I know if I should get him a 80cm or 85cm leather? I don't wear belts and I'm afraid one is too long and the other is too short.


----------



## JustinCredible

I would opt for the 85. If it's too big it can have another hole punched in. 

A word of warning however... I'm a 36inch waist (which is 91cm) yet I need a 100cm belt so I always advise to try before buying with H belts.



eviliss said:


> Hi H experts! need some help here..
> 
> im intending to get a H belt for my hubby to be, his waistline is 32inches(81cm), may I know if I should get him a 80cm or 85cm leather? I don't wear belts and I'm afraid one is too long and the other is too short.


----------



## Bienchen

Barenia belt with vibrato buckle for reference and action shot.


----------



## eviliss

JustinCredible said:


> I would opt for the 85. If it's too big it can have another hole punched in.
> 
> A word of warning however... I'm a 36inch waist (which is 91cm) yet I need a 100cm belt so I always advise to try before buying with H belts.


 
thank u! sigh..i thought of bringing him to the shop too, but it will kill the surprise. what is the next size suppose to be nearest for a 91cm? -95cm?


----------



## Lyanna Stark

eviliss said:


> thank u! sigh..i thought of bringing him to the shop too, but it will kill the surprise. what is the next size suppose to be nearest for a 91cm? -95cm?



Ah, since you are buying from the shop, your SA will be able to advise you. Don't worry. They have a tape measure and will measure the belt for you on the spot, don't really need to try. Just make sure that the 81cm that you said is really accurate. 

You may want to bring one of his current belts to the store too so that the SA can give you a length that matches it. That was what I did actually. Make sure you know which "hole" he uses so that your SA can measure properly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eviliss said:


> Hi H experts! need some help here..
> 
> im intending to get a H belt for my hubby to be, his waistline is 32inches(81cm), may I know if I should get him a 80cm or 85cm leather? I don't wear belts and I'm afraid one is too long and the other is too short.



The sizes don't exactly work that way...unless, I suppose, your husband's belt loops are exactly on his waist.  

I am a size 25/26 and I just bought an 80 for myself (added a hole to make it a bit smaller for when it does go around my waist, like belting over a knit). The 80 is the smallest size that the stores generally carry without special request. I think your best bet is to borrow one of his belts for a trip to the boutique.


----------



## janice

anyone have a CDC belt?


----------



## bombom17

Hi ! Would anyone know the name of the belt she's wearing? TIA


----------



## Minda

^^^Sydney Belt



bombom17 said:


> Hi ! Would anyone know the name of the belt she's wearing? TIA


----------



## eviliss

thanks *JustinCredible, Lyanna Stark & BBC*.

i made a trip down to hermes to check out on the sizes, told the SA that he is a size 32" and he advise me to get a 95cm. i haven't got it though, since the buckle i wanted is not avaliable in store. he also mentioned that he should be able to do an exchange for me even if its not purchased locally. hope the size work out well on my fiance!


----------



## heminway

eviliss said:


> thanks *JustinCredible, Lyanna Stark & BBC*.
> 
> i made a trip down to hermes to check out on the sizes, told the SA that he is a size 32" and he advise me to get a 95cm. i haven't got it though, since the buckle i wanted is not avaliable in store. he also mentioned that he should be able to do an exchange for me even if its not purchased locally. hope the size work out well on my fiance!



I wear a 30 or 31 in low-to-mid-rise women's jeans, and I wear the 95.  (I would wear a smaller size for something closer to my actual waist size.)  Sounds like that might work for him.  Good luck.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## senocs

sydspy said:


> Perhaps you are talking about a different belt.........My Constance is a normal reversible belt but with a bigger H buckle......... and it is AUD 1540.00.....
> 
> OOH I have not gone to H Sydney as often as I used to do in H BKK........ and yes the inventory is sooooooooooo good.......... At the mo, it is a Heaven Galore for CDC bracelets both standard and Gaine ( but none of the Gaine is in Large size........HMMMMMMMMMMMM, not very happy)...........




just a quesiton on this when I read this - is the width of the constance belt the same as the width of the regular H belt ? As in 32mm ? Or is it a wider width ?


----------



## robee

senocs said:


> just a quesiton on this when I read this - is the width of the constance belt the same as the width of the regular H belt ? As in 32mm ? Or is it a wider width ?


 

it's wider than the normal H belt kit


----------



## senocs

robee said:


> it's wider than the normal H belt kit



how wide is it ? thanks


----------



## MidNiteSun

i wear jeans in size 28, what size should i get my h belt in?  i was thinking between 90-95cm??  also, planning on buying 1 for dh too.  he wears jeans size 29-30.  what  size should i get for him?  please help, i dont have a boutique near by.  thank you


----------



## CasualLuxury

MidNiteSun said:


> i wear jeans in size 28, what size should i get my h belt in? i was thinking between 90-95cm?? also, planning on buying 1 for dh too. he wears jeans size 29-30. what size should i get for him? please help, i dont have a boutique near by. thank you


 
Im a guy, so i can answer one of your question.
I wear a 31-32 jeans (low waist) and I have a 95cm belt. I usually wear it one the first or second hole. I have noticed though that with some pants i would need a smaller hole.


----------



## lala28

I just got my first H belt! Per the good advice of our own resident expert, robee, I opted for the brushed palladium buckle with black box/etoupe togo leather strap for my first "all purpose" belt choice.

(Pardon the grotesquely large beverage in hand from Subway paired with H goodies; I'm sure many couture experts are rolling over in their graves.)


----------



## tae

^^^That's gorgeous lala28; Looks perfect on you!!! I'm a big fan of H-belts as well; they add such a classy detail to an outfit imo, congrats!


----------



## lala28

Thank you! I really am surprised at how much use I am getting out of this one little ole belt!


----------



## Bienchen

Lala, great belt on you, congratulations. I have several H belts and use them all the time.


----------



## latte&me

I love H belts 
Collier belt


----------



## lala28

*bienchen* - thank you!
*latte&me* - You look sexy and fabulous! Your belt is gorgeous and I am envious of your tiny waist!


----------



## MichelleChanel

Does anyone wear the constance belt as a high waisted belt or is it too wide? Also, is 65 a legitimate size - the one im looking at online through a vetted TPF resellers site says it is a 65 and should fit size 59cm-69cm , 23.22 inches - 27.16inches... what do you guys think?

also, does anyone have a close up of the imprint on the gold shiny constance buckle they would mind posting (or direct me to one already posted?) 

TIA!


----------



## lala28

MichelleChanel said:


> Does anyone wear the constance belt as a high waisted belt or is it too wide? Also, is 65 a legitimate size - the one im looking at online through a vetted TPF resellers site says it is a 65 and should fit size 59cm-69cm , 23.22 inches - 27.16inches... what do you guys think?
> 
> also, does anyone have a close up of the imprint on the gold shiny constance buckle they would mind posting (or direct me to one already posted?)
> 
> TIA!


Hi! I tried on the Constance belt this past Saturday as a high waist / non-low rise belt in a 70cm. Whether or not the 65 will fit you comfortable will depend on your waist size and how much "belt" you want to overlap after the end of the leather strap crosses through the buckle.  It is possible to have another hole made to elongate the belt and lessen the amount of strap end that crosses through the buckle; I don't think it's possible to add two holes IMHO.  I will try to post a picture of me trying on the belt when I get to my desktop computer. I tried on the palladium belt so I don't have a picture of the gold ones.  I hope this helps!


----------



## belovaldi

*lala*, what jeans size do you wear? i wear size 25-26 in Nudie which means my waist should be about 65cm ish but if i measure from where i actually wear my jeans (like not low rise, just few cms below the belly button), it's more like 80-ish cm.. is your 70cm belt actually measures 70cm from end to end? because im also eyeing a 65cm belt up on ebay but im worried it won't fit my jeans.. sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## Notorious Pink

Unfortunately, it's really hard to tell what size to get without trying one on. I am also a size 25-26 and my Constance is an 80...they allowed me to add two holes, one to make it smaller and one to make it bigger. I will tell you that if I am just wearing it over a dress at my waist, it's still just a bit too big, but its fine with pants.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## lala28

I wear a 23/24 sized jeans (low-rise - True Religion brand).  I have a 75cm that I wear both high and low (it's a little loose when I wear it high).  I'll attach a photo showing me wearing a 70cm Constance belt (but palladium finish buckle) "high" on my waist to belt one of the dresses I tried on at the H sale this past weekend (first photo).  Sorry for the poor resolution (taken with iPhone).

I measured my 75 belt and attached photos.  The belt from smallest/first hole to buckle bar measures 70 cm. / from smallest/first hole to furthest end of leather strap measures 75 cm.  Second photo shows where I started the measuring tape; third photo shows the length to the first hole; last photo shows how low I am wearing the 75cm to give you a sense of where low versus high waist fits on me.  Does this help any?


----------



## Nordfolk

Constance belt and belt kits( H bukle 32 mm) is not the same ?? 
I saw some have big H and some have smaller H, there is many size of H bukle to choose from?


----------



## amanda_wanghx

im planning to buy the H belt for my hubby.. he wears size 34 jeans. what size should i get for him? thanks!!


----------



## sydspy

amanda_wanghx said:


> im planning to buy the H belt for my hubby.. he wears size 34 jeans. what size should i get for him? thanks!!



I would say 95, however you can still call H boutiques........ I am sure any SA will be able to assist with your enquiry..........

Here is my latest acquisition..........Rubis Epsom/Iris Swift belt strap........


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Thanks!! What size jeans/pants do you wear?


----------



## sydspy

amanda_wanghx said:


> Thanks!! What size jeans/pants do you wear?



Please promise not to tell anyone........... 32 on a good day, and 33 when I overeat a bit............


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Thanks soo much!!!! I called the H store and they suggest getting the belt in 90. I'm worried it might be too small.


----------



## antwerp

I just bought a belt in 90. My husband wears size 34 jeans and 90 was too small.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Do you think 95 would fit better?


----------



## sydspy

amanda_wanghx said:


> Do you think 95 would fit better?



Yep yep yep, 90 would be way too short............


----------



## amanda_wanghx

sydspy said:


> Please promise not to tell anyone........... 32 on a good day, and 33 when I overeat a bit............



thanks sydspy!! i think i would get the belt in 95!! 

p/s: i promise not to tell anyone...


----------



## antwerp

My husband went to exchange the belt today in teh store and he got a 100. he doesn't like his belts too tight. (and I think he has gained some weight )


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi all,

It's a shame but I still don't have a H. belt and I decided I need one too .
But I see two sizes on the website, 24 and 32 mm. Not sure yet which size to get. Which size do you prefer and why? And does the bucle that fits on a 32 also fit on a 24mm? TIA .


----------



## kewave

^
Go for 32mm, they are most versatile and I use it on dress; jeans, etc. The buckles are  different for 24 & 32mm.


----------



## ueynah

*Chanel*... i like both the look of 24mm and 32mm on ladies!  the 24mm is smaller and I've seen them looking good on petite frame ladies but the selection is probably smaller as I've seen them mostly in Asia.  The 32mm you share with the mens collection but as *kewave* said, are more versatile!

The buckles are not interchangeable as 24/32mm is the width of the belt.  

Do you have any idea which buckle you will get yet?  and what color belt?  so exciting!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## **Chanel**

*kewave *and *hanyeu: *Thank you so much for your advice !

Mmm, I think I'll start with a 32. I was eying this belt on H. com, love the cw and this bucle, it's something different than the regular H bucle and it does match with my Farandole .
http://benelux.hermes.com/webapp/wc...ductId=35213&skyProductId=35271&skyOnly=false

I love the smaller size too, could look very elegant on petite ladies but I'm afraid I'm not that petite so I better go for 32 first .


----------



## Mr.T

Nice belts, guys!


----------



## JustinCredible

*sydspy *- that iris is totally DIVINE!!!!


----------



## hsiaomee

Can anyone please tell me if the contance belt comes in 24mm?


----------



## kewave

^
Yes, it does.


----------



## ueynah

want to update with my pic of the rubis/iris belt with my H gold buckle

follow is a comparison of the different box leather belts in top to bottom order
iris, bleu abysse, indigo, black and chocolate! (with and without flash!)


----------



## tae

hanyeu; you have a gorgeous belt collection! Your rubis/iris with gold buckle looks divine!


----------



## Nieners

pepsimax said:


> I have some H belts, chocolate,etoupe and gold,all with black box.




This is the belt I want, I just have really huge hips and am scared there's no size out there that will work for me. I believe my hips measure 101 - 105 cm, any advise? 

(Complete newbie)


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Thanks sydspy!!! 95 is the PERFECT size for hubby!!! 
he love the belt and has been wearing it everyday!!! looks good with pants as well as jeans!!! already thinking of getting another buckel for him!!!  



sydspy said:


> Yep yep yep, 90 would be way too short............


----------



## djmm

You guys got scatches on your belts already? My partner's one just got a rather large 1cm thick scuff. Bummer


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

djmm said:


> You guys got scatches on your belts already? My partner's one just got a rather large 1cm thick scuff. Bummer



Just an fyi: like bags, belts can be taken to H for some cpr!


----------



## ccho82

Hi,
I'm kind of new to Hermes...
I was looking through all the pictures posted here and I really like the H belts...
Can someone tell me how much the H belts cost (woman)? (not the big H..but the small one)...I've tried looking online but can't find the price...(either in U.S. or CDN)...
Thanks


----------



## djmm

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Just an fyi: like bags, belts can be taken to H for some cpr!



Do you know how much it would cost? 
I was also thinking I might be able to send it to watch repairer too because they are used to polishing watches.


----------



## Graxie

Hi, I asked a friend (who is now in Europe) to buy an Hermes belt for me. She said the one available is a berry red and puple combination, 24 mm (silver buckle). I already have on in blue and black combination (gold buckle), but am not sure if its a 24mm or a 32 mm? Can I use the buckle of a 24 mm belt to a 32 mm belt> Is the buckle of the 24mm belt the same size as the one for the 32 mm?


----------



## Graxie

Also, has anyone seen a red (berry) and purple combination? I have not seen one. I already checked the Hermes website but didnt find one available.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## maramia

I love the thin H buckle.  Is that for the 24 or 32mm belt?  What's it called?  Is it still available?


----------



## Tamarind

Those of you with a white belt, is it hard to keep it clean?  
I am really interested in a white one but not sure because of this question.

By the way, I have two mini-Constance belts in different colors, one in size 78 to wear over my true waist, and one in 85 to wear through loops of jeans on the lower waist.  I got extra holes put in the belts at the Madison Ave store and the 78 now has 5 holes, the 85 has 8 holes, so I can actually wear the 85 around the true waist too.   If you don't mind looping it around or the look of holes (I am OK with both) you can get away with one longer belt to wear both ways.


----------



## icecreamom

If I'm size 27 on my jeans, Can I get a 95 belt or would it be too big? I think I'm a 85 but it's so hard to find that size from a reputable reseller.. I just found a 95 and it looks stunning.. so I don't know what to do! Any advice? I'm a newbie


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

icecreamom said:


> If I'm size 27 on my jeans, Can I get a 95 belt or would it be too big? I think I'm a 85 but it's so hard to find that size from a reputable reseller.. I just found a 95 and it looks stunning.. so I don't know what to do! Any advice? I'm a newbie


 
That would be too big IMO.


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks Naked... Do you think the 85 is the right size? I feel clueless right now..


----------



## Tamarind

I think 85 would work for you.  I wear size 26 jeans and the 85 belt is good.


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh Thanks *Tamarind*! I'll keep looking


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Tamarind said:


> I think 85 would work for you. I wear size 26 jeans and the 85 belt is good.


 
Ita. I wear a 26 jeans and have an 85. On my low waist it is on the last hole.


----------



## Tamarind

Have fun looking and good luck.  
Is it hard to find size 85?  It's been a while since my last purchase.
I remember looking for a while for something smaller than 85.  Got the 78 in Paris at FSH.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I didn't have any trouble finding an 85 in etoupe/black a couple weeks ago.

*ice* - do you know what combination you're looking for? Maybe call an H close to you and ask if they can do a search?


----------



## icecreamom

*Tamarind* Thanks for the good wishes 
I keep looking for a size  80 or 85.. but I haven't had that much luck. I'm looking at all the online reputable resellers, I tried eBay too but is full of fake ones..and when I do find a good one they are size 65 or 95 LOL


----------



## icecreamom

*Naked*.. to be honest, I don't think I can pull the trigger on a brand new one, they are around $600 right?.. I don't want to mess with my CL Fall Sales money LOL
That's why I keep looking for preloved ones... I know that I want a gold buckle and one side has to be black (for work), the second color can be brown, blue, orange, red... I'm open to any.. hehe


----------



## AjT

this is my H belt bought from Milano

 I love it and chose it because it is a little different than the H belts people usually wear, and you can wear it 3 ways! 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100000386068512&pid=395018&id=100000386068512

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=166074676748733&set=a.166074620082072.32748.100000386068512


----------



## AjT




----------



## AjT

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=67995


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## couturequeen

When I inquired about smaller sized belts, my SA told me that Hermes can shorten any of their belts for you. Might take about two weeks for them to complete it.


----------



## AjT

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=68021


----------



## couturequeen

Looks great on you!


----------



## AjT

thank you! I wonder why I didn't see any other H belts like this one around... was this style a special edition or? does anybody know?


----------



## sydspy

*Ajda*...............I don't think it is a special edition, I have seen it fairly regularly at H boutiques............I do own two exactly same buckle in PHW.............


----------



## AjT

yes the buckle is the same, but my belt is made of two straps of leather, not one


----------



## AjT

Ajda said:


>





Ajda said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7182&pictureid=67995



this is the belt


----------



## sydspy

*Ajda*............Now I see what your belt looks like.............The picture you posted earlier did not show ...........I will repost it here for you.............

Here is *Ajda* 's belt..............


----------



## AjT

hihi... thanks... I have no idea how to attach photos  ... if i upload them from my computer are to big, and have to resize... so i just put the link


----------



## audreylita

icecreamom said:


> If I'm size 27 on my jeans, Can I get a 95 belt or would it be too big? I think I'm a 85 but it's so hard to find that size from a reputable reseller.. I just found a 95 and it looks stunning.. so I don't know what to do! Any advice? I'm a newbie


 

I wear a size 25 jean and wear a size 70 H belt. I just buy a larger size off the rack and they cut it down, no prob.


----------



## couturequeen

Here is my new Bleu de Prusse belt. Does anyone know the name of the buckle?


----------



## lanit

Just wanted to share my new Phillippine Belt Buckle in brushed silver and black/etoupe strap.  Love the simplicity and the fit. Love the Bleu de Prusse *couturequeen*!


----------



## TankerToad

My new belt and buckle
Mousse ebene belt strap
Quizz Buckle in vert bronze


----------



## chisser23

Dear all,

I've just got my belt. Could any kind soul please tell me why i could not sniff any leather smell from it.Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Alidoll

Hi

Can I ask, just how easy is it to find iris / rubis belt set (with h buckle) in a size 90 or 95cm in the UK and how much would it cost? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## amorris

Oh my God, i just had the hardest time finding the perfect H belt for my first H splurge!! I got the Black/Gold strap and I know it's the perfect neutrals for everyday! But the buckle! OMG, it is so small but it is the hardest! I wear a lot of Gold accessories so I ended up getting the classic shiny gold buckle. But now, seeing everyone's picks, it seems like Silver looks so much better with the H belt. Is it just me??


----------



## djmm

I don't like gold coloured items. In some circumstances, I can like pink gold (depending on the shade). But yellow gold, no. It's personal taste not following what most people have.


----------



## couturequeen

amorris said:


> Oh my God, i just had the hardest time finding the perfect H belt for my first H splurge!! I got the Black/Gold strap and I know it's the perfect neutrals for everyday! But the buckle! OMG, it is so small but it is the hardest! I wear a lot of Gold accessories so I ended up getting the classic shiny gold buckle. But now, seeing everyone's picks, it seems like Silver looks so much better with the H belt. Is it just me??



If you wear mostly gold, it makes sense to get the gold one. I think the gold one looks very beautiful.


----------



## machiatto

Hello all,

i'm sorry if this might has been posted before, but i'm freaked out with my "scratched" H belt. the first time i bought mine was last year in fashion valley san diego, and within one year i've only used it for less than 10 times. today, i realized that it has some "scratches" (black linings over its brushed pattern) on its surface which is really weird since i never bumped/rubbed it while wearing it.

please take a look at it and tell me what you think
(whether it is normal/natural or defective)

when the first time i bought it: still shiny and clean






what i discovered today:








and do hermes has any "quality control program" for their belts that can exchange this "(if) defective" product just like how they restore worn out birkin bags? if they don't, what should i do?

thank you guys in advance!


----------



## amorris

^
to be honest, for some reason i love that effect. it looks really vintage and if Hermes does come out in a style effect like that, i reckon I'll even buy them!!


----------



## Mr.T

Tamarind said:


> Those of you with a white belt, is it hard to keep it clean?
> I am really interested in a white one but not sure because of this question.
> 
> By the way, I have two mini-Constance belts in different colors, one in size 78 to wear over my true waist, and one in 85 to wear through loops of jeans on the lower waist. I got extra holes put in the belts at the Madison Ave store and the 78 now has 5 holes, the 85 has 8 holes, so I can actually wear the 85 around the true waist too. If you don't mind looping it around or the look of holes (I am OK with both) you can get away with one longer belt to wear both ways.


 
Hi Tamarind! I have a vintage White Constance belt from the 70s White on White with GHW and it still looks divine after all these years. I've had it for 4 months now and it's not as high maintenance as I originally thought. Ofcourse, stains and other accidents will be more visible on white leather but other than that, I say go for it and goodluck!


----------



## couturequeen

Getting lots of use from this new belt!


----------



## sissy milano

lovely belts...


----------



## sally.m

I brought my first H whilst in LA - Blue jean and black with a palladium H buckle. Loving it!


----------



## dannkat

My tiny belt collections

Black/Etoupe:





Rubis/Iris:


----------



## Chloe

machiatto said:


> Hello all....
> 
> what i discovered today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do hermes has any "quality control program" for their belts that can exchange this "(if) defective" product just like how they restore worn out birkin bags? if they don't, what should i do?
> 
> thank you guys in advance!



WHOA! Did that start off as a brushed silver buckle? Those don't even look like scratches - they are so uniformly horizontal.  I wonder if it is tarnish that is embedded into the brushed palladium surface? 

Santa Claus said that if I'm good for another week or so I can pick either the shiny OR brushed.... and now this concerns me. 
Too bad Santa has no room on his sleigh for both! Oh well!


----------



## hermesugo

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I have done a search and still don't understand the belt sizing! I need help please! I dont' have a store in my state so I can't go try one on, I am a size 28-29 in jeans, any idea which size I should opt for? Any info is very much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## amorris

^

I am a size 27-28, I just bought my size 85 and on the hips, i fit right at the last hole! So you might be a 90. Hope someone else more sure than me, can help you


----------



## Minda

hermesugo said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have done a search and still don't understand the belt sizing! I need help please! I dont' have a store in my state so I can't go try one on, I am a size 28-29 in jeans, any idea which size I should opt for? Any info is very much appreciated! Thank you.



I am a size 29 in True Religion (Julie Skinny) and J Brand (Pencil 12"). I wear a size 85 belt on these jeans. For my other pants where the belt loops are higher than my low rise jeans, I wear a size 80. On my actual waist, I have to punch an additional hole on my size 80 belt so that it fits. Hope this helps.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ That is so interesting. I wear a size 26 (25 in William Rast) and my belt size is 85 too. I wear it on the last hole.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## amorris

^ 

Yeah i think it depends on the brand of your jeans. Some of these brands may have made their sizes differently. I consulted with my friends before getting my belt online (since I couldn't try them in stores as well). My friend is a true size 27 and size 85 fits her perfectly. I am a size 27 (really tight skinny jeans) - 28 (for a looser fit) and I wear 85 on the last hole.


----------



## audreylita

I'm a size 25 - 26 in jeans and wear a belt size 70.   I can wear it with jeans and had an extra hole put in so it fits my waist as well.  It's always easier to buy a larger size because they can cut anything down for you.  Every belt I've purchased has been a larger size which they've easily sized down.


----------



## machiatto

Chloe said:


> WHOA! Did that start off as a brushed silver buckle? Those don't even look like scratches - they are so uniformly horizontal.  I wonder if it is tarnish that is embedded into the brushed palladium surface?
> 
> Santa Claus said that if I'm good for another week or so I can pick either the shiny OR brushed.... and now this concerns me.
> Too bad Santa has no room on his sleigh for both! Oh well!



yeap, it's the brushed silver buckle.
is it possible that it's just some kind of oxydation?


----------



## hermesugo

Thank you to everyone who has helped! But I am even more confused now! hahah, oh gosh, why does it have to be so hard to order a belt?!


----------



## Minda

hermesugo said:


> Thank you to everyone who has helped! But I am even more confused now! hahah, oh gosh, why does it have to be so hard to order a belt?!



When in doubt, go with the larger size. You can size down easily, but not otherwise.....


----------



## hermesugo

Yes! you are totally right, but I don't even know where to start, I still need to do research, but I am going to go with a larger size either way, rather have it large than too small! 



Minda said:


> When in doubt, go with the larger size. You can size down easily, but not otherwise.....


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

My dad is a 31 in Jean and I order a 100 for him, do you think it will fit


----------



## johnkav

machiatto said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i'm sorry if this might has been posted before, but i'm freaked out with my "scratched" H belt. the first time i bought mine was last year in fashion valley san diego, and within one year i've only used it for less than 10 times. today, i realized that it has some "scratches" (black linings over its brushed pattern) on its surface which is really weird since i never bumped/rubbed it while wearing it.
> 
> please take a look at it and tell me what you think
> (whether it is normal/natural or defective)
> 
> when the first time i bought it: still shiny and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i discovered today:
> 
> and do hermes has any "quality control program" for their belts that can exchange this "(if) defective" product just like how they restore worn out birkin bags? if they don't, what should i do?
> 
> thank you guys in advance!



I don't think you should worry about it. We buy our belts to wear them and enjoy wearing them. If anything, I think the general wear and tear on a shiny buckle adds to the character of the buckle, makes it look used and loved and not just kept by someone who peeps into the box every now and then. My opinion anyway.


----------



## johnkav

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> My dad is a 31 in Jean and I order a 100 for him, do you think it will fit


I think it will be too big. I am a 32" waist (wear 32" denim etc) and I wear a 90. Hope this helps


----------



## Chloe

machiatto said:


> yeap, it's the brushed silver buckle.
> is it possible that it's just some kind of oxydation?



Despite being a little bad this year I got the brushed buckle for xmas! 

but getting back to your post....I am now able to really inspect the belt and I think you could probably try a bit of silver polish to clean it up. 
I don't think yours is badly scratched - just a bit of tarnish on the brushed silver/palladium? good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## valnsw

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> My dad is a 31 in Jean and I order a 100 for him, do you think it will fit


 
I think he should take a 90 or 95. My husband's waist is about 33-34 inches or so he told and I got him size 95 and it was ok.



hermesugo said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have done a search and still don't understand the belt sizing! I need help please! I dont' have a store in my state so I can't go try one on, I am a size 28-29 in jeans, any idea which size I should opt for? Any info is very much appreciated! Thank you.


 
You should probably take size 90.
I got myself size 90 (when I should have taken sz 85) that I had to punch extra holes as my waist is about 26-27 inches.
Else you prob can take a bigger size if you don't mind punching holes. Longer better than shorter.

How far is your nearest Hermes store? I'm asking this question (even though you say there isn't a H store in your state) because if the H store allows exchange, perhaps you can get the bigger size and exchange for the right size provided there is stock.

Or is there any dept store near you which carries Hermes so you can check on the exchange policy?


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

johnkav said:


> I think it will be too big. I am a 32" waist (wear 32" denim etc) and I wear a 90. Hope this helps



Thanks , I bought the belt back to Hermes today and exchange it for a 90
With 2 hole add on.


----------



## xcincai

I just ran through all Hermes boutique in Singapore.
Unfortunately they don't have my size (90).
and they have very few limited belts displayed there.
I'm so desperate right now.


----------



## couturequeen

xcincai said:


> I just ran through all Hermes boutique in Singapore.
> Unfortunately they don't have my size (90).
> and they have very few limited belts displayed there.
> I'm so desperate right now.



I would call the store and speak to someone. They should be able to order one for you if they don't have it in store. Or they can contact you when a new shipment is coming in.


----------



## mpgtown99

lanit said:


> Just wanted to share my new Phillippine Belt Buckle in brushed silver and black/etoupe strap. Love the simplicity and the fit. Love the Bleu de Prusse *couturequeen*!


 
Love this!  Why is it called the Philippine belt?  Named after the country?!?!?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## xcincai

couturequeen said:


> I would call the store and speak to someone. They should be able to order one for you if they don't have it in store. Or they can contact you when a new shipment is coming in.



I thought of that too. But the SA doesn't know when will the next shipment is. 
Thank's for your advice though. I will try my luck again at Malaysia's H store.
Wish me luck guys !!


----------



## Tamarind

Mr.T said:


> Hi Tamarind! I have a vintage White Constance belt from the 70s White on White with GHW and it still looks divine after all these years. I've had it for 4 months now and it's not as high maintenance as I originally thought. Ofcourse, stains and other accidents will be more visible on white leather but other than that, I say go for it and goodluck!



Mr. T, believe it or not I missed your post until just now.  Thanks so much.  I may be looking for a white belt again so thanks for your advice.


----------



## tustin

Quick question for a H-belt newbie:

Do the belt kits on the H website include the buckle?  Or do you purchase that separately?  I can't seem to launch the link about the buckle...this is on the USA site.

TIA!


----------



## pooky83

tustin said:


> Quick question for a H-belt newbie:
> 
> Do the belt kits on the H website include the buckle? Or do you purchase that separately? I can't seem to launch the link about the buckle...this is on the USA site.
> 
> TIA!


 
Hi Tustin, 

I'm only familiar with the UK site, but if you have selected a buckle and a strap, the price shown will be for both. On the UK site, at least, the belt and buckle will be 2 seperate items when you go to the checkout. You can purchase the strap on its own, but the buckle must be bought with a strap. I've just had a quick look at the US site, and it seems they don't have any buckles in stock at the moment (so the price shown is for the strap only), which is why you might not be able to launch the link to the buckle! HTH


----------



## BalLVLover

tustin said:


> Quick question for a H-belt newbie:
> 
> Do the belt kits on the H website include the buckle?  Or do you purchase that separately?  I can't seem to launch the link about the buckle...this is on the USA site.
> 
> TIA!



I think they are just out of buckles right now. They had one on there a day or so ago and now it's gone, so I think you can just buy a strap right now until they get more stock.


----------



## tustin

pooky83 and BaILVLover - THANK YOU!!!  That explains why I couldn't find it - thank you for taking the time to look and explain!


----------



## sydspy

good news.......I have been confirmed by the SA that we can now purchase only a belt strap for a constance belt............ I am totally over the moon of this news, as I now have 3 matte palladium buckles................and I do not need any more buckels..........ha ha ha..........


----------



## sydspy

A Bad Boy Belt...........


----------



## koxxic

hi people,

does anyone know the exact price for a H belt in Europe (Paris or Italy).

All i can see from their website is the belt price of $281euros, how much will the buckle in total cost?

thanks


----------



## mp4

I'm going to buy my first belt.  I want the brushed palladium buckle, but the only one my store has is the one with the shiny edge.  It looks like there is a brushed buckle that is all brushed from the pictures here.  Can someone tell me the name?  I'm getting the 32mm.

The only all brushed buckle at my store was gold and for the 24mm size.

TIA!!


----------



## alysarow

sydspy said:


> A Bad Boy Belt...........



I love it! You look haute and tough at the same time.  Is it adjustable or does it come in various sizes?
I've been wanting one of these for myself after seeing it in Le Monde


----------



## mp4

The Denver store has *sydspy*'s bad boy belt.  Seems like it comes in sizes.


----------



## sydspy

alysarow said:


> I love it! You look haute and tough at the same time.  Is it adjustable or does it come in various sizes?
> I've been wanting one of these for myself after seeing it in Le Monde



*mp4* is right .....The Bad Boy Belt comes in different sizes........... Otherwise, I would not be able to wear it........ha ha ha........


----------



## mp4

*sydspy*, you have a fab collection of belts! Is one of your buckles all brushed palladium or does it have a shiny edge.  I really like the all brushed palladium but my SA is saying it only comes in the 24mm size....

TIA!


----------



## alysarow

^^ Thank you, mp4 and sydspy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

latte&me said:


> I love H belts
> Collier belt



wow! we are belt twins...
LOVE the Ferragamo flats and the Jige too.....


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Chloe said:


> Despite being a little bad this year I got the brushed buckle for xmas!
> 
> but getting back to your post....I am now able to really inspect the belt and I think you could probably try a bit of silver polish to clean it up.
> I don't think yours is badly scratched - just a bit of tarnish on the brushed silver/palladium? good luck and let us know how it works out.



agreed - try a silver polishing cloth and gently rub in the direction of the "brushed" pattern and see if it rubs off...i have a vintage gold CDC and have given up worrying about the odd scratch/scuff/tarnish or id never wear it, LOL


----------



## CasualLuxury

koxxic said:


> hi people,
> 
> does anyone know the exact price for a H belt in Europe (Paris or Italy).
> 
> All i can see from their website is the belt price of $281euros, how much will the buckle in total cost?
> 
> thanks


 
I bought a belt in Paris about a month ago, it was about 530. However it was a "special" model H buckle, the Calandre. A classic H buckle I think would be around 490


----------



## knowquality

In august last year, I bought a epsom bleu de malte / etoupe chevre one with a red quizz buckle ... Fabulous!!!!  later I will post a pic... If I know how it goes :shame:


----------



## mpgtown99

With the belt kit, when you loop both ends of the belt through the buckle, which end is on top (and visible to others) - the tapered end or the squared off end?  I've seen it mostly with the squared off end but "normal" belts typically have the tapered end showing.


----------



## couturequeen

mpgtown99 said:


> With the belt kit, when you loop both ends of the belt through the buckle, which end is on top (and visible to others) - the tapered end or the squared off end?  I've seen it mostly with the squared off end but "normal" belts typically have the tapered end showing.



Squared end is on top.


----------



## Stephanielea

Just wanted to know... can you buy seperate buckles? I want a silver and gold buckle, but dont wanna spend that much money on 2 belts


----------



## mpgtown99

You have to buy a strap with a buckle.  You can't buy 2 buckles and 1 strap.  I tried to do that too and the system won't let me.  So I bought 2 buckles (1 gold and 1 silver, like you) and 2 straps.  I had to return both straps (and kept the 2 buckles) and wanted to return 1 (didn't like the color) and exchange the other for a bigger size.  Hermes called me and told me that in order to process the return of 1 strap, I had to return 1 buckle.


----------



## sydspy

The only country that I know  which lets you buy only a buckle is Japan..........


----------



## Daan

I wish the belts were also 40mm and not 32mm or 24mm...


----------



## sydspy

Daan said:


> I wish the belts were also 40mm and not 32mm or 24mm...



There is a wider size as well, it's called a constance belt..........


----------



## icecreamom

I'm thinking of buying a second belt.. was wondering if the prices went up, they are sold out online so I'm unable to see the price now, can you ladies tell me the current price of the classic H belt 32mm? I'm planning on buying it next month in NYC. Thanks


----------



## irenezal

mpgtown99 said:


> You have to buy a strap with a buckle.  You can't buy 2 buckles and 1 strap.  I tried to do that too and the system won't let me.  So I bought 2 buckles (1 gold and 1 silver, like you) and 2 straps.  I had to return both straps (and kept the 2 buckles) and wanted to return 1 (didn't like the color) and exchange the other for a bigger size.  Hermes called me and told me that in order to process the return of 1 strap, I had to return 1 buckle.


 
Sorry-   I am a bit confused by this. Could you plse clarify? Basically what your are saying is they would not allow you to keep the buckle w/out the strap?
TIA!!


----------



## irenezal

sydspy said:


> here is my small collection of H belts..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a LE H buckle..........



Hi Sydspy-
I am wondering...u were able to buy just the buckle alone? Was this in Japan?


----------



## claralaurel

hey, i was just wondering what size best fits a us10 (for bottoms) ? 
also, any idea how much does the classic H belt retail in London & Europe?

(: TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## S'Mom

Anyone with an Idem belt?  Looked all over Paris for that one to no avail.  I like how it sits flat without the bulge of the Constance buckle.....


----------



## oddinary

claralaurel said:


> hey, i was just wondering what size best fits a us10 (for bottoms) ?
> also, any idea how much does the classic H belt retail in London & Europe?
> 
> (: TIA



435 GBP from memory!


----------



## djmm

What is Idem belt? 
By the way they don't make many of belt with black togo side huh? We got one before but looks like most of the black sides are now in box...


----------



## couturequeen

This is Idem. Hopefully someone can assist.

http://australia.hermes.com/p_idem_idem_women_35217_147039_127569_128542_127551_11201_11051_-19


----------



## claralaurel

oddinary said:


> 435 GBP from memory!



thank you


----------



## purseinsanity

OK, I feel like a complete moron, but can someone explain how to use the buckle w/the strap?  I just want to make sure I'm doing it correctly.  I got an 80 and it's too big...I think!


----------



## kewave

purseinsanity said:


> OK, I feel like a complete moron, but can someone explain how to use the buckle w/the strap? I just want to make sure I'm doing it correctly. I got an 80 and it's too big...I think!


 
1. Slide 1 end of the leather strap (with only 1 punched hole) thru the buckle metal loop and push the metal button thru the hole. 
2. The buckle is now attched to the leather belt.
3. To wear the belt, slide the other end of the leather belt (with 3 punched holes) thru the buckle metal loop again and fasten to any of the holes with the same metal button.

You can always bring the leather belt to any H stores or cobblers to punch extra holes if the belt is too large. Larger size is good, more bangs for your money since you can wear it with low-waist jeans or wear it high waist with dress if you punched extra holes! 
Rest assured it won't be your 1 & only H belt, you can always buy other sizes for your next 1 in differenct color/leather combi


----------



## mp4

purseinsanity said:


> OK, I feel like a complete moron, but can someone explain how to use the buckle w/the strap? I just want to make sure I'm doing it correctly. I got an 80 and it's too big...I think!


 


kewave said:


> 1. Slide 1 end of the leather strap (with only 1 punched hole) thru the buckle metal loop and push the metal button thru the hole.
> 2. The buckle is now attched to the leather belt.
> 3. To wear the belt, slide the other end of the leather belt (with 3 punched holes) thru the buckle metal loop again and fasten to any of the holes with the same metal button.
> You can always bring the leather belt to any H stores or cobblers to punch extra holes if the belt is too large. Larger size is good, more bangs for your money since you can wear it with low-waist jeans or wear it high waist with dress if you punched extra holes!
> Rest assured it won't be your 1 & only H belt, you can always buy other sizes for your next 1 in differenct color/leather combi


 
*Purseinsanity*, you have a fellow moron here!  I was searching around for the answer.  Thanks *kewave*!  My SA always puts the belts together when I try them.  I finally decided on the new 32mm CDC buckle with black/vert veronese strap.   The stap had to ship...so I was on my own last night.

I have 2 remaing questions....when I attach the buckle to the single hole, the strap extends past the buckle.  I don't remember this in the store and it seems off.  Also when I briefly tried it on with the vert side showing and put the strap part with the holes back through the metal loop on the underside of the buckle, it left a mark on the black side!  This also didn't seem right.

Any thoughts or am I just ultra anal? I was thinking about driving down to the store to make sure everything is kosher....


----------



## kewave

^
The strap end attached to the buckle does extend over the the buckle a little. Is the black side made of smooth black leather? If yes, box leather may be prone to scratches/marks compared to the grainy vert veronese side.


----------



## mp4

Yes, the black side is smooth.  I know this section of the belt will never show, but I was shocked that less than 5 minutes of wear left a slight imprint....so I thought maybe I was doing it wrong.

Thanks *kewave!!!*


----------



## djmm

You can actually get a black side in togo. Mine one (well, my partner's one to be exact) has a black in Togo, and Navy Blue in Box. Really nice.


----------



## mp4

Here's the vert veronese!  I love it!!!!  I spoke to my SA about the imprint...just to make sure everything was normal...she said to keep an eye on it and make sure to wear it in next time.

I'm very happy with the new buckle!  Clearly I chose to dress it down today...


----------



## sydspy

mp4 said:


> Here's the vert veronese!  I love it!!!!  I spoke to my SA about the imprint...just to make sure everything was normal...she said to keep an eye on it and make sure to wear it in next time.
> 
> I'm very happy with the new buckle!  Clearly I chose to dress it down today...



ooh I love your buckle.........match that with VV is so military look........love love love..........


----------



## mp4

sydspy said:


> ooh I love your buckle.........match that with VV is so military look........love love love..........



Sounds like you need another buckle!!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

purseinsanity said:


> OK, I feel like a complete moron, but can someone explain how to use the buckle w/the strap?  I just want to make sure I'm doing it correctly.  I got an 80 and it's too big...I think!



*Purseinsanity* - I also got mine 80cm too and yes it's big if you're talking about it going around your natural waist, but if you'll also be wearing it with jeans or pants that sits lower on the hips, then it would be perfect.  What you would need to do is take it to any H store and have them put an extra hole at the other end, so it'll be more versatile.  I noticed other members had already give some good instructions on putting together the belt kit.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## mpgtown99

irenezal said:


> Sorry- I am a bit confused by this. Could you plse clarify? Basically what your are saying is they would not allow you to keep the buckle w/out the strap?
> TIA!!


 
Yes correct.  I wanted to return just the strap and keep the buckle.  They told me I had to return the buckle.


----------



## Baglady40

Has anyone seen ths belt in store? There's a white leather one in the Spring/summer catalog i got this week and now I'm lusting, big time!


----------



## pamella

Being inspired and enabled by all these gorgeous belts on this thread, I just got the
Boucle Centure CDC. It looks fabulous with almost all my different strap colors.
I love the look of the more traditional CDC, but love the option of being able
to use it in belt loops with jeans.


----------



## Tamarind

Gorgeous belt pamella.  Love it in white.  Any chance for a modeling pic?


----------



## Suzie

Stunning Pamela, can you buy that buckle separately or do you have to buy the whole set? I know you can buy either the strap or buckle on it's own.


----------



## pamella

Suzie said:


> Stunning Pamela, can you buy that buckle separately or do you have to buy the whole set? I know you can buy either the strap or buckle on it's own.



Hi Suzie, no, unfortunately, you have to buy the buckle and a strap to go with
it.  I already had the white strap, so I got an etoupe strap to go with the buckle. I believe you can buy straps separately, but they always make you
buy a strap when you get a buckle. It really is a fabulous buckle, as it fits
through belt loops!


----------



## pamella

Tamarind said:


> Gorgeous belt pamella.  Love it in white.  Any chance for a modeling pic?



Thank you Tamarind, I will see about getting a modeling pic


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Pamella: *love the belt !!!_


----------



## Bella_Figura

*Pamella*, love your buckle.
I have its little sibling(the Sydney buckle 24mm) in GHW and PHW and I wear them all the time.
I  think I may be on a new hunt to track down one the same size as yours, is this the one which co-ordinates with the 32mm straps, or the even bigger 42mm?


----------



## Tamarind

Thank you Pamella.  Do you wear it more like a CDC belt (on the true waist) or with jeans?  Is the buckle sold separately or do you have to buy a strap with it?  I only have mini Constance size straps so I would have to buy a strap anyway.


----------



## pamella

Thank you *Deborah,* so glad you like it!
*Raz* your Sydney sounds beautiful!  Yes, this co-ordinates with the 32 strap. I think
I will wear this one alot too!!
*Tamarind* I can wear it at my waist or lower on the hip with jeans, and yes, you
do have to buy the strap too.


----------



## Tamarind

Thank you Pamella, I just reread this thread and realized you already answered my question about the strap even before I asked it...(have a bad cold today so not really functioning, I guess).  I love it with white.


----------



## Minda

Hi Pamella, I can't tell you how much I love your new buckle. Would you mind sharing how much does it retail for (either on its own or along with the belt)? Does it look good with the CDC bracelet worn together? Or is it too matchy matchy?


----------



## pamella

Minda said:


> Hi Pamella, I can't tell you how much I love your new buckle. Would you mind sharing how much does it retail for (either on its own or along with the belt)? Does it look good with the CDC bracelet worn together? Or is it too matchy matchy?



Minda, the buckle is $350 and the belt strap is $440, which must be purchased
together.  I'm not sure I would wear both the belt and the bracelet together, I think,
either one, one their own, makes a beautiful statement.


----------



## Minda

Thanks pamella. I really need one now! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## purseinsanity

That's gorgeous *pamella*!  Can't wait to see your sure to be stunning modeling pic!


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> 1. Slide 1 end of the leather strap (with only 1 punched hole) thru the buckle metal loop and push the metal button thru the hole.
> 2. The buckle is now attched to the leather belt.
> 3. To wear the belt, slide the other end of the leather belt (with 3 punched holes) thru the buckle metal loop again and fasten to any of the holes with the same metal button.
> 
> You can always bring the leather belt to any H stores or cobblers to punch extra holes if the belt is too large. Larger size is good, more bangs for your money since you can wear it with low-waist jeans or wear it high waist with dress if you punched extra holes!
> Rest assured it won't be your 1 & only H belt, you can always buy other sizes for your next 1 in differenct color/leather combi



  Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> *Purseinsanity*, you have a fellow moron here!  I was searching around for the answer.  Thanks *kewave*!  My SA always puts the belts together when I try them.  I finally decided on the new 32mm CDC buckle with black/vert veronese strap.   The stap had to ship...so I was on my own last night.
> 
> I have 2 remaing questions....when I attach the buckle to the single hole, the strap extends past the buckle.  I don't remember this in the store and it seems off.  Also when I briefly tried it on with the vert side showing and put the strap part with the holes back through the metal loop on the underside of the buckle, it left a mark on the black side!  This also didn't seem right.
> 
> Any thoughts or am I just ultra anal? I was thinking about driving down to the store to make sure everything is kosher....



  I feel better now!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bag-terfly said:


> *Purseinsanity* - I also got mine 80cm too and yes it's big if you're talking about it going around your natural waist, but if you'll also be wearing it with jeans or pants that sits lower on the hips, then it would be perfect.  What you would need to do is take it to any H store and have them put an extra hole at the other end, so it'll be more versatile.  I noticed other members had already give some good instructions on putting together the belt kit.



Thank you for your help!  I'll have to take it with me to BH when I go see my sister.  Hope they'll do it for me there even though I didn't buy it from that particular location!


----------



## kewave

^
You are most welcome, *purse*!
Don't worry, any H stores will punch extra hole/s for u even if you did not buy from that particular store.


----------



## pamella

purseinsanity said:


> That's gorgeous *pamella*!  Can't wait to see your sure to be stunning modeling pic!



Thank you, *purse,* so glad you like it!


----------



## ahjy

I bought the H belt in brushed gold and one side is shiny black leather and the other is grainy leather (Togo, maybe?) in a really dark navy blue... It's almost black if you don't look closely... Does anyone know the name of the blue at all? The SA I bought it from just called it 'dark blue' but I think there maybe a specific name for it and I'd love a bag in the same colour! Thanks


----------



## BagFetish07

oh how i love these belts and want one!


----------



## Tamarind

pamella said:


> Being inspired and enabled by all these gorgeous belts on this thread, I just got the
> Boucle Centure CDC. It looks fabulous with almost all my different strap colors.
> I love the look of the more traditional CDC, but love the option of being able
> to use it in belt loops with jeans.



pamella -- thanks to your enabling I just got one in white/silver myself today 
Love it.  
The buckle also comes in permabrass (looks kind of like gold).


----------



## pamella

Tamarind said:


> pamella -- thanks to your enabling I just got one in white/silver myself today
> Love it.
> The buckle also comes in permabrass (looks kind of like gold).



Yay!!! I so glad you got one!  You will just love it, mine is the permabrass.
Congratulations on finding it!!!


----------



## Tamarind

Thank you pamella...I am so glad you posted the picture of your buckle.  
I can't wait to wear it this weekend.
I am plotting the next one already (bad, bad, bad).   Do you know if the "Muse" buckle the same size as the CDC buckle?  I am thinking maybe to the Muse buckle in gold hardware and get a strap in a different color so I can mix them.


----------



## pamella

Tamarind said:


> Thank you pamella...I am so glad you posted the picture of your buckle.
> I can't wait to wear it this weekend.
> I am plotting the next one already (bad, bad, bad).   Do you know if the "Muse" buckle the same size as the CDC buckle?  I am thinking maybe to the Muse buckle in gold hardware and get a strap in a different color so I can mix them.



I'm not sure about the Muse, as I don't have one, but I am thinking that it is
the same size!  I think that would be a fabulous idea in the gold with a different
color strap so they can all be interchangeable.  I have the medium constance
buckle and I can use the straps on either one!  Have fun wearing it this weekend, you are going to get alot of compliments on it!!!!


----------



## Tamarind

Lucky you to have more than one strap already.
My other straps are mini-Constance size, so they are too thin.
I have been trying it with different outfits.  So far I like it better on the true waist with dresses.  It is my substitute for the wider CDC belt, which I am still waiting for.
For this look it has to be worn pretty tight, because the buckle is heavy and tends to tip over a little if the belt isn't worn snugly.  I had a few holes added.


----------



## preciousp

I just got this last week & I love it.  42mm Constance in Natural/Black with brushed silver H buckle.


----------



## pamella

*preciousp* Your new Constance is gorgeous!!  Love the Natural and the brushed silver buckle!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Tamarind

The 42mm looks great.  Does it fit through your jeans' loops?


----------



## lumkeikei

May I ask how much is the double/2 coloured sided belt with the "H" buckle?

Thanks!


----------



## preciousp

*pamella-*  Thanks, I really love it!!!

*Tamarind-*  Thanks, it fits through the belt loops on jeans with no problem.

*lumkeikei-*  The 42mm size that I have is $1010 USD & I think the 32mm is around $660 or maybe a bit more.


----------



## ms piggy

Tamarind said:


> Thank you pamella...I am so glad you posted the picture of your buckle.
> I can't wait to wear it this weekend.
> I am plotting the next one already (bad, bad, bad).   Do you know if the "Muse" buckle the same size as the CDC buckle?  I am thinking maybe to the Muse buckle in gold hardware and get a strap in a different color so I can mix them.



*Tamarind*, I don't have the Boucle Centure CDC buckle for the Muse comparison, but I do have the H Constance buckle. The Muse buckle measures 39mm x 65mm (~ 1.5" x 2.6"), just a shade larger than the classic H Constance buckle.


----------



## senocs

ms piggy said:


> *Tamarind*, I don't have the Boucle Centure CDC buckle for the Muse comparison, but I do have the H Constance buckle. The Muse buckle measures 39mm x 65mm (~ 1.5" x 2.6"), just a shade larger than the classic H Constance buckle.



ms piggy, the pic you attached is not the constance buckle. it's the regular 5382 buckle for the 32mm width belts. the constance buckles were made in two sizes, for respectively the 24mm and 32mm width belts.


----------



## senocs

ms piggy said:


> *Tamarind*, I don't have the Boucle Centure CDC buckle for the Muse comparison, but I do have the H Constance buckle. The Muse buckle measures 39mm x 65mm (~ 1.5" x 2.6"), just a shade larger than the classic H Constance buckle.





senocs said:


> ms piggy, the pic you attached is not the  constance buckle. it's the regular 5382 buckle for the 32mm width belts.  the constance buckles were made in two sizes, for respectively the 24mm  and 32mm width belts.



I'm sorry, I meant :
_*the constance buckles were made in two sizes, for respectively the 24mm  and 42mm width belts.*_


----------



## ms piggy

senocs said:


> ms piggy, the pic you attached is not the constance buckle. it's the regular 5382 buckle for the 32mm width belts. the constance buckles were made in two sizes, for respectively the 24mm and 32mm width belts.



You're right, I stand corrected.


----------



## Josshing

Hi, I wear a size 32 jeans. Went to bouqtie and the sales told me I should get a size 90. The model I want only size 90 too. As I am asking my friend to help me buy and I can't try on again. Anybody can advise if 90 is fine or should I go for 95?


----------



## Tamarind

ms piggy and senocs, thank you so much for the information and gorgeous photo.  I think the Muse buckle will work for the 32 mm leather strap then.  I will have to buy a strap with the buckle anyway, so I will try to get different colors from what I have already.


----------



## senocs

Josshing said:


> Hi, I wear a size 32 jeans. Went to bouqtie and the sales told me I should get a size 90. The model I want only size 90 too. As I am asking my friend to help me buy and I can't try on again. Anybody can advise if 90 is fine or should I go for 95?



Which model of belt are you after ? Could you go to an H boutique near you and try on another model, or even better try on their belt sizing kit ?


----------



## Doggiespuppy

I just bought my first belt two weeks ago. White with silver and never been on display. Love it but hiding it in my trunk so my bf won't ask too many questions.


----------



## icecreamom

I think I need to add an extra hole to me belt, it's too loose on my waist area, I think I lost a couple of pounds... (good for me:shame this is kind of a hassle because I don't have a Hermes store nearby (closest is 5hours away) and will like to wear it next Monday (important meeting) so don't have time for shipping and waiting. Do you know if any cobbler can do it? Is it a simple thing? Any risk of damages? I live in Orlando, any recommendations or ideas will be great. 
Thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey all-I'm a total newbie but I just got a Polished Silver H Buckle kit for my birthday and I'm so excited! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mr.Chanel




----------



## pursemania

icecreamom said:


> I think I need to add an extra hole to me belt, it's too loose on my waist area, I think I lost a couple of pounds... (good for me:shame this is kind of a hassle because I don't have a Hermes store nearby (closest is 5hours away) and will like to wear it next Monday (important meeting) so don't have time for shipping and waiting. Do you know if any cobbler can do it? Is it a simple thing? Any risk of damages? I live in Orlando, any recommendations or ideas will be great.
> Thanks in advance!!!!!!



I have had an extra hole added using a trusted cobbler - they use a specific tool.  Ask around for a referral or yelp it.  Don't worry about it - and congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## zeogo

Does anyone have any knowledge of what 24mm strap combos H are doing these days? Also, is a double sided togo leather possible? Seems very rare.


----------



## Tamarind

I would check the French Hermes website.  The last time I looked, they had several color combinations for the 24mm strap belt kit.  I don't recall ever seeing double sided togo.


----------



## icecreamom

pursemania said:


> I have had an extra hole added using a trusted cobbler - they use a specific tool.  Ask around for a referral or yelp it.  Don't worry about it - and congrats on the weight loss!


 Thanks  I'm yelping it right now


----------



## zeogo

Also, has anyone seen any blue/black combos recently. Blue only ever seems to come with another bright colour.


----------



## Josshing

senocs said:


> Which model of belt are you after ? Could you go to an H boutique near you and try on another model, or even better try on their belt sizing kit ?


I am looking at the 32mm belt kit.
Was totally out of stock in my country and i have to get my friend to get it for me from europe.

I went to their bouqtie and tried on the on measuring belt. read 88. the sales told me that 90 should do fine for me, just worry if that will be too short as they do not have any size 90 belt for me to try on.


----------



## Everlong

zeogo said:


> Also, has anyone seen any blue/black combos recently. Blue only ever seems to come with another bright colour.



i have seen a mykonos togo with a black box but the width was larger than the standard 32mm for the belt kit. the buckle attached was either the cape cod or etriviere.


----------



## djmm

zeogo said:


> Also, has anyone seen any blue/black combos recently. Blue only ever seems to come with another bright colour.



My blue is with black togo. But I agree, looks like it's rather hard to find around...


----------



## twoladyslippers

Could someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: GENUINE 1HERMES BROWN LEATHER UNISEX BELT
Listing Number: 140559918891
Seller: peter282walker
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## senocs

Josshing said:


> I am looking at the 32mm belt kit.
> Was totally out of stock in my country and i have to get my friend to get it for me from europe.
> 
> I went to their bouqtie and tried on the on measuring belt. read 88. the sales told me that 90 should do fine for me, just worry if that will be too short as they do not have any size 90 belt for me to try on.


 
If you had tried on the measuring belt with your jeans on, then I think will be completely fine. Or, if you did not try on the measuring belt with your jeans, but because you had no intention to wear jeans with this belt, it's fine too! The measuring belt at the H store is a very accurate way to determine your sizing.


----------



## pursemania

Has anyone ever had their belt shortened?


----------



## Tamarind

No, but I know that it can  be done.  I almost had my size 80 belt shortened to wear only around the true waist, but I decided to give a bit more time and see if I actually would want it to stay long.
I have had the strap of my Cape Cod double-tour watch shortened.


----------



## pursemania

thanks, *tamarind* -
I was told Hermes would not do it for me and I am afraid that shortening it would remove all the H branding (size and logo stamps).  So I am feeling very hesitant.


----------



## Tamarind

It depends on the belt style.  Some belts should not be shortened because the whole design/fit would be off (like a wide, tapered style I considered a couple of years ago -- forgot the name), or it may be impossible due to hardware placement, e.g., the CDC belt.

But the regular H belt can be shortened, and they would do it from the side that has only one hole, which means the Hermes size and logo stamps would be unaffected.  (The size would then be wrong, of course, since the belt would be shorter than what the sizing says, but that would not be a problem unless you wish to sell it one day.  Even so, it can be explained.)  I would show it to an Hermes craftsperson and ask if it can be done.   I wanted a size 78 H belt and decided to get an 80, knowing that I could have it sized down to a 78 in the future.


----------



## BlaiseScandler

Mr.Chanel said:


>



is this blue jean or mykonos? Thanks


----------



## senocs

BlaiseScandler said:


> is this blue jean or mykonos? Thanks


 
blue jean


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Mr.Chanel

BlaiseScandler said:


> is this blue jean or mykonos? Thanks


 
blue jean


----------



## pursemania

Tamarind said:


> It depends on the belt style.  Some belts should not be shortened because the whole design/fit would be off (like a wide, tapered style I considered a couple of years ago -- forgot the name), or it may be impossible due to hardware placement, e.g., the CDC belt.
> 
> But the regular H belt can be shortened, and they would do it from the side that has only one hole, which means the Hermes size and logo stamps would be unaffected.  (The size would then be wrong, of course, since the belt would be shorter than what the sizing says, but that would not be a problem unless you wish to sell it one day.  Even so, it can be explained.)  I would show it to an Hermes craftsperson and ask if it can be done.   I wanted a size 78 H belt and decided to get an 80, knowing that I could have it sized down to a 78 in the future.




Thanks for the advice, *tamarind*!


----------



## zeogo

My gold buckle is looking a little worn, do the stores offer any sort of polishing/buffing/spa services?


----------



## Tamarind

pursemania said:


> Thanks for the advice, *tamarind*!



You are welcome pursemania.  I hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## shockboogie

Just bought my second H belt last week from H Chicago 

Etoupe Togo x Noir Box 32


----------



## psychedelico

May I know the price for the H buckle kit in HK?
I tried to call and the guy said HKG 60,000.
Thanks!


----------



## Minda

shockboogie - you look fabulous! May I know what cardi you are wearing? I love it.


----------



## jolenejeey

Hi ladies, just need your opinion. 
If my jeans size is about 25 inches, should I go for 80 or 85 for the Hermes Belt? I tried on size 80 before (85 was out of stock), it can fit but seems a little bit short. And I prefer wearing the belt on all high, natural & low waist, more flexible. Is 85 a better option? Thanks for your input


----------



## couturequeen

jolenejeey said:


> Hi ladies, just need your opinion.
> If my jeans size is about 25 inches, should I go for 80 or 85 for the Hermes Belt? I tried on size 80 before (85 was out of stock), it can fit but seems a little bit short. And I prefer wearing the belt on all high, natural & low waist, more flexible. Is 85 a better option? Thanks for your input



I would go with the 85 and get an extra hole added to wear it high.


----------



## tita1992

for your size i would recommend a 100, potentially 95. im a size 8 i wear 95, a 100 actually probably would be the best for you


----------



## tita1992

@claralaurel ^ sorry im new to this im not sure how you answer directly haha


----------



## Tamarind

jolenejeey said:


> Hi ladies, just need your opinion.
> If my jeans size is about 25 inches, should I go for 80 or 85 for the Hermes Belt? I tried on size 80 before (85 was out of stock), it can fit but seems a little bit short. And I prefer wearing the belt on all high, natural & low waist, more flexible. Is 85 a better option? Thanks for your input



My jean size is also 25/26.  Like you, I want my belt to have total flexibility.  I have 78, 80, and 85.  
The 78 with a few holes added is only good for high and natural waist.
The 85 is best for low waist.  i had lots of holes added so I can wear it on my true waist too, but there is excess material to curl around.  It doesn't show, but it does "thicken" the waist a tiny bit visually.
I recently bought an 80 in a different width, with the idea to use it for all positions.  With holes added, I find that I can wear it in my jeans' loops but it is a tiny bit short.  I can also on my true waist with a dress.  There is still some excess material though not as much as the 85.

Having tried them all, I think the 80 is OK if you want to have just one belt for all positions, but if your jeans are really low-waisted, you might wish for a tiny bit more length and go for the 85.  If you wear it on your true waist a lot, the extra length in the 85 might bother you if you don't like to have that extra bit to loop around.   

I really like having both the 78 and 85 in two belts of the same width.  I bought them in different colors, with one gold buckle and one silver buckle.  I was totally covered for all possibilities.  

My 80 is a different width and I don't want to buy another belt/buckle, so I like having one belt to do it all.


----------



## senocs

zeogo said:


> My gold buckle is looking a little worn, do the stores offer any sort of polishing/buffing/spa services?




Yes, bring it to your H store for polishing, but - only if the buckle is shiny gold or shiny silver - brushed (or matte) silver or gold buckles cannot be polished.


----------



## jolenejeey

Tamarind said:


> My jean size is also 25/26.  Like you, I want my belt to have total flexibility.  I have 78, 80, and 85.
> The 78 with a few holes added is only good for high and natural waist.
> The 85 is best for low waist.  i had lots of holes added so I can wear it on my true waist too, but there is excess material to curl around.  It doesn't show, but it does "thicken" the waist a tiny bit visually.
> I recently bought an 80 in a different width, with the idea to use it for all positions.  With holes added, I find that I can wear it in my jeans' loops but it is a tiny bit short.  I can also on my true waist with a dress.  There is still some excess material though not as much as the 85.
> 
> Having tried them all, I think the 80 is OK if you want to have just one belt for all positions, but if your jeans are really low-waisted, you might wish for a tiny bit more length and go for the 85.  If you wear it on your true waist a lot, the extra length in the 85 might bother you if you don't like to have that extra bit to loop around.
> 
> I really like having both the 78 and 85 in two belts of the same width.  I bought them in different colors, with one gold buckle and one silver buckle.  I was totally covered for all possibilities.
> 
> My 80 is a different width and I don't want to buy another belt/buckle, so I like having one belt to do it all.



Thanks Tamarind, this is indeed helpful


----------



## chanel*liz

my favorite Hermes belt


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Tamarind

jolenejeey said:


> Thanks Tamarind, this is indeed helpful


 You are welcome jolenejeey.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## dotty8

chanel*liz said:


> my favorite Hermes belt


 
I love it!  Which size is it? Did you have to make some additional holes?


----------



## Girlnyc76

Does anyone know how much the belt with the H buckle is?


----------



## thyme

Girlnyc76 said:


> Does anyone know how much the belt with the H buckle is?



hi there..i suggest you visit www.hermes.com and check out the prices of the various buckles and belts combination.


----------



## dsclaw

Question for you Hermes loyalists. I just borrowed my cousins Hermes Constance Belt for a birthday party because I had forgotten my LV damier belt at home and I fell in love with it. It was much more versatile then my damier belt. Now I have decided I have to have one. However, I can not seem to find a one similar to his. 
I was wondering if they stopped making it?

 His is togo leather on both sides, Brown and Black with white stiching and the cool hermes horse stamp on the strap.

Anyone know if they did stop making it if I brought it to the hermes store maybe they could special order it? I like the double sided togo look instead of the smooth black, and togo brown they are selling?


----------



## couturequeen

dsclaw said:


> Anyone know if they did stop making it if I brought it to the hermes store maybe they could special order it? I like the double sided togo look instead of the smooth black, and togo brown they are selling?



They still make it and there is one online. You can call the online 800# and they can locate it at a store if you prefer. (Ref. 051105CKAB110) 

Constance


----------



## dsclaw

couturequeen said:


> They still make it and there is one online. You can call the online 800# and they can locate it at a store if you prefer. (Ref. 051105CKAB110)
> 
> Constance



That was not what I was talking about. I know they still make the belt and buckle. However, the issue I am having is finding the leather strap.

I do not think they make double sided togo textured leather anymore, i am looking for the double white stitch brown/black. It seems they only make one textured side and the other smooth. Even my local boutique only had the smooth /texture version.


----------



## Deborah1986

chanel*liz said:


> my favorite Hermes belt


 
_ love your dress & belt !_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Can't wait to get mine first belt ! _


----------



## itzbeen23

sydspy said:


> I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............
> 
> jandoe89 's belt..............



i love that buckle.....do you use it on any other belt?


----------



## itzbeen23

i cant wait to finally get a hermes belt .....cant decide which color first


----------



## ouija board

Just curious if anyone has seen or tried on the "chasse-croise" belt that is in the latest Le Monde (pages 55, 60, 61)? I can't attach a photo from my iPhone, but it looks like a triple wrap belt in black/ebene. I'm just wondering how it works (just wrap it around a bunch of times?) and whether it shifts around when it's worn. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shockboogie

Minda said:


> shockboogie - you look fabulous! May I know what cardi you are wearing? I love it.



My cardigan is by DVF Thanks dear!


----------



## zeogo

I finally got mine! Black Box/Etoupe Togo with Gold H! I originally got Black/Gold but decided to go a size up, they didn't have that color combo in my size so I settled on Etoupe, but I think I like it more!


----------



## zeogo

Plus information on replating; its £65 in the UK to have your buckle sent to Paris for replating, it takes 3 months but comes back like new apparently!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## footlocker

mp4 said:


> Here's the vert veronese!  I love it!!!!  I spoke to my SA about the imprint...just to make sure everything was normal...she said to keep an eye on it and make sure to wear it in next time.
> 
> I'm very happy with the new buckle!  Clearly I chose to dress it down today...



May I know is the VV box leather?  It looks good. Congratulations.


----------



## iloveteal

Hi! Anyone here familiar with Guillochee H buckle?  I hardly find any info about this buckle.  Is this unisex or just for men?


----------



## mp4

footlocker said:


> May I know is the VV box leather?  It looks good. Congratulations.



Togo....black box on other side.


----------



## footlocker

mp4 said:


> Togo....black box on other side.


 
thanks for the info.


----------



## dotty8

Hey, girls, can you please tell me, do these H-buckle belts *ever go on sale*?  Probably not, as they are classic? 

TIA!


----------



## *Sai*

Someone please help. I am completely new to hermes and own 0 hermes items. However I love hermes and want to begin spending. I have come across a reversible belt with the gold H in this thread and was wondering if it is still available ie - a classic item, as I cannot see it online. Thank you


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yes, it is still available as far as I know, but the online stock varies sometimes... at the moment they only have the ''slim'' H-buckle : http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html I hope they will restock the classic H-buckle...



But I'd still like to know whether the classic H-belts ever go *on sale*  Does anybody know?


---------------------


----------



## *Sai*

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Yes, it is still available as far as I know, but the online stock varies sometimes... at the moment they only have the ''slim'' H-buckle : http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html I hope they will restock the classic H-buckle...
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd still like to know whether the classic H-belts ever go *on sale*  Does anybody know?
> 
> 
> ---------------------




Thank you. I guess I will have to visit the store, and I hope someone answers your question. My hunch would say that the belts never go on sale.. but lol I am a newbie


----------



## dotty8

^^ Yep, I thought so too (I still do in fact) ... but yesterday someone told me to hurry up with my purchase because the sales are starting in Italy tomorrow and stuff would be gone in a few days . That's why I got worried because I can't go to Italy till next week... Well, I hope there will be some belts left anyway :greengrin:

Good luck with your belt, too


----------



## ESQ.

hey girls! i came across an amazing deal today that i just could not pass up. There is a consignment store in ri that i found online Karma couture .. has anyone heard of it? im really hoping its authentic !! http://www.shopkarmaonline.com/ i did my research online and it seems legit

so anyway they had a hermes constance belt up for an amazing price $199 (free shipping) its the dark blue & gold rever. one

so my question to you guys is this. They wrote in the description that it was 33" long .. what does that translate to hermes sizes?


p.s they have another one listed (different style) - http://www.shopkarmaonline.com/accessories/hermes-belt.html


----------



## ESQ.

im thinking that it will def be too small on my hips (i wear my jeans low and im a size 27) but maybe i could shorten it and wear it as a waist belt. Regardless it was just such a good deal i didnt think much of the sizing and just ordered it .. well see when it gets here


----------



## sayuri_hermes

I was told by my local store last week, that Hermes is decreasing the production of the classic H  (5382) buckle. The store had a shipment of Hs last week, they had 3 of each of gold, silver, brushed gold, brushed silver, I grabbed one of each for myself. Rest of them were sold out super fast, that there was only 1 gold and 1 brushed gold left. Last time we had an abundance of shipment in H buckles was back in early Feb. 

So ladies, (and gentlemen) grab them ASAP! It is getting harder and harder to get them now!


----------



## ESQ.

* update - this morning the other hermes belt that was up on the website went up from $199  to $399 . I checked my order and i was still charged $199


----------



## couturequeen

sayuri_hermes said:


> So ladies, (and gentlemen) grab them ASAP! It is getting harder and harder to get them now!



I completely agree. I'd also say the same for belts. My boutique seems to be getting fewer and fewer straps as well as buckles.

Here's my new black/gold belt with chaîne buckle (which I had been trying to locate for months).


----------



## Sterre

I need some help with my size. I wear a 28 jeans, low on the hip. I can fit in the Hermes size 90, first hole and second hole is reaaly tight... The 95 one is quite big and fits me on the third hole. What to do? Order the 90 and wear it on the first hole or just order the 95 and maybe pinch in an extra hole so you don't see the holes (like the 90, I have to wear on the first)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## couturequeen

Sterre said:


> I need some help with my size. I wear a 28 jeans, low on the hip. I can fit in the Hermes size 90, first hole and second hole is reaaly tight... The 95 one is quite big and fits me on the third hole. What to do? Order the 90 and wear it on the first hole or just order the 95 and maybe pinch in an extra hole so you don't see the holes (like the 90, I have to wear on the first)



I'd go for the 90 so you could wear it higher if you choose to (over a shirt or dress).


----------



## ESQ.

bump* 

can anyone help me with my previous post. What does 33" translate to Hermes sizing?


----------



## Sterre

couturequeen said:


> I'd go for the 90 so you could wear it higher if you choose to (over a shirt or dress).



Thanks! Just forgot to add that I have an 80 already to wear higher (got it as a gift)... Still the 90 for the hips? Probably yes... I'm just afraid if I gain some weight and go one jeans size up it wouldn't fit anymore.


----------



## couturequeen

Sterre said:


> Thanks! Just forgot to add that I have an 80 already to wear higher (got it as a gift)... Still the 90 for the hips? Probably yes... I'm just afraid if I gain some weight and go one jeans size up it wouldn't fit anymore.



Ah - if you already have an 80, then it would make sense to get the 95. That way you have a bit of flexibility. I just bought a larger belt for the hips


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hey everyone! I just got my 1st Hermes belt!! So excited as it was really hard to get at the store but I managed to ask a nice SA to help me! They only have it in size 90 and the SA has to punch 4 more holes for me 
Its Orange/Naturel, Swift/Chamonix


----------



## LouisV7

my hermes H belt! 






Size 85.
H Matt Buckle
Dark brown / Black.


----------



## byotch123

Not really new, but here's my H belt kit in Rubis Swift and Chocolate Chamonix.


----------



## Jerseygirl02

Seedlessplum said:


> Hey everyone! I just got my 1st Hermes belt!! So excited as it was really hard to get at the store but I managed to ask a nice SA to help me! They only have it in size 90 and the SA has to punch 4 more holes for me
> Its Orange/Naturel, Swift/Chamonix


Congrats!!!


----------



## Mlendra

I love this thread - so many lovely H belts! I can't wait to get my first one - preferably the classic one.


----------



## jujuuuxd

I went on a Hermès store last week here in Brazil and I found one belt with H buckle that was like 300 dollars! is this correct??? In the website I can't found one with this price!! TIA


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hi Babe, is yours rubi red? I am considering getting the strap...but not sure how the shade of red is like irl.



byotch123 said:


> Not really new, but here's my H belt kit in Rubis Swift and Chocolate Chamonix.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have one belt, after this thread I am about to add to my collection. Thanks


----------



## byotch123

Seedlessplum said:


> Hi Babe, is yours rubi red? I am considering getting the strap...but not sure how the shade of red is like irl.



Yes it's ruby red. It's slightly pinkish IRL, but in a very subtle shade. Here are some photos taken without flash:


----------



## Mlendra

pepsimax said:


> I have some H belts, chocolate,etoupe and gold,all with black box.



What colour is the right one? Gris Perle? TDF!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hi byotch123! Thanks so much for the additional pic! I think Im getting it!! 



byotch123 said:


> Yes it's ruby red. It's slightly pinkish IRL, but in a very subtle shade. Here are some photos taken without flash:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jen18j

Seedlessplum said:


> Hey everyone! I just got my 1st Hermes belt!! So excited as it was really hard to get at the store but I managed to ask a nice SA to help me! They only have it in size 90 and the SA has to punch 4 more holes for me
> Its Orange/Naturel, Swift/Chamonix
> 
> They will punch 4 more holes for you? Really? The SA told me they can only punch up to 2 holes?! :


----------



## Seedlessplum

jen18j said:


> They will punch 4 more holes for you? Really? The SA told me they can only punch up to 2 holes?! :


 
My SA initially did said only 2 holes, but it was still very loose and they dont have a size 80 or 85 for me. Thus he had to punch 4 holes.


----------



## Chrisy

Seedlessplum said:


> My SA initially did said only 2 holes, but it was still very loose and they dont have a size 80 or 85 for me. Thus he had to punch 4 holes.



I thought H can cut the belt to your size.  No?


----------



## Seedlessplum

Chrisy said:


> I thought H can cut the belt to your size. No?


 
Really? But i though the stitches will be affected


----------



## jen18j

Seedlessplum said:


> My SA initially did said only 2 holes, but it was still very loose and they dont have a size 80 or 85 for me. Thus he had to punch 4 holes.


 
Actually i like it if they can punch 4 holes, to be able to wear it on or below the waist.


----------



## byotch123

Seedlessplum said:


> Hi byotch123! Thanks so much for the additional pic! I think Im getting it!!



You're most welcome! It's a fabulous belt. =D


----------



## twistedblogger

so. i dont know whats happening. i dont like H and i think its a splurge. and then i went to Paris, last May 17. and from then on, i had 3 constance belt, and 1 cdc belt and bought a lindy etoupe 34. what is this i am having?!?!? i am getting crazy!!!!!!!! and i love it!


----------



## twistedblogger

so i went to the H store here at the Philippines, and found out that they actually buff belt buckles for the the price of 4000php (less than a 100usd) =)


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my second one!!  Was finally able to snag a silver buckle too.  

Chocolate box/Orange togo:


----------



## JessieRose

Does anyone know the name of this belt? It is the fourth one over. I called 2 Hermes boutiques and the sales associates couldn't recall. It is the silver circle with the H, kind of looks like an evelyne bag. Thank you!! 


sydspy said:


> here is my small collection of H belts..........


----------



## JessieRose

OMG!! Love the orange!! 


purseinsanity said:


> Here's my second one!!  Was finally able to snag a silver buckle too.
> 
> Chocolate box/Orange togo:


----------



## couturequeen

JessieRose said:


> Does anyone know the name of this belt? It is the fourth one over. I called 2 Hermes boutiques and the sales associates couldn't recall. It is the silver circle with the H, kind of looks like an evelyne bag. Thank you!!



Mirage


----------



## JessieRose

couturequeen said:


> Mirage



Thank you so much!!


----------



## purseinsanity

JessieRose said:


> OMG!! Love the orange!!



Thanks *Jessie*!


----------



## pamella

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my second one!!  Was finally able to snag a silver buckle too.
> 
> Chocolate box/Orange togo:



  Beautiful orange and great combination with the chocolate!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## LxTxNx

chanel*liz said:


> my favorite Hermes belt




Your are so cute!


----------



## TankerToad

Just ordered the etain belt strap, and so excited to see the color IRL Woot!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Fanatastic combi! I love orange!



purseinsanity said:


> Here's my second one!! Was finally able to snag a silver buckle too.
> 
> Chocolate box/Orange togo:


----------



## purseinsanity

pamella said:


> Beautiful orange and great combination with the chocolate!! Congrats!



Thank you *pamella*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Seedlessplum said:


> Fanatastic combi! I love orange!



Thanks *Seedlessplum*!  I figured you can't go wrong with Hermes orange, right?


----------



## cokezero

Anyone know if the H staff in Melbourne, Australia are able to punch holes into my belt for me?


----------



## jmzr22

Great belts! I'm not a belt person myself, but who doesnt appreciate a leather strap every now and again. Not I.

Question: I just bought the below Palladium/Cuir a Bride belt as a gift, and would like to know it's name. Can anybody shed some light?


----------



## tita1992

Hi all

I am thinking of purchasing my first H belt, the 32 mm with a gold buckle, but (and this may be a silly question) does H still produce the etoupe color? I live in Geneva and when I last visited the store I don't think they had that color. If not, can I ask my SA to catch hold of one and give a downpayment of some sort?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## byotch123

tita1992 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing my first H belt, the 32 mm with a gold buckle, but (and this may be a silly question) does H still produce the etoupe color? I live in Geneva and when I last visited the store I don't think they had that color. If not, can I ask my SA to catch hold of one and give a downpayment of some sort?
> Thanks in advance!



I'm fairly certain that etoupe is a permanent color.


----------



## HermesFSH

tita1992 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing my first H belt, the 32 mm with a gold buckle, but (and this may be a silly question) does H still produce the etoupe color? I live in Geneva and when I last visited the store I don't think they had that color. If not, can I ask my SA to catch hold of one and give a downpayment of some sort?
> Thanks in advance!



I've just bought a Black Box/Etoupe Togo 32 mm belt with gold buckle, so they are out there!


----------



## tita1992

HermesFSH said:


> I've just bought a Black Box/Etoupe Togo 32 mm belt with gold buckle, so they are out there!



thanks so much! did you see any other combinations of the etoupe apart from black? congrats on your new purchase !


----------



## HermesFSH

tita1992 said:


> thanks so much! did you see any other combinations of the etoupe apart from black? congrats on your new purchase !



Thank you 

I didn't look at any other combinations while I was in the boutique. I went in to confirm size and then left it to my SA for her to source the belt strap and buckle for me. I usually leave everything  to her! Fortunately for me, I went in on a Friday and she phoned the following Monday with what I wanted (the stripy gold buckle and Etoupe/Black strap), which she posted to me. 

As long as you know your size, I am sure your SA will be able to advise re combinations!


----------



## mamalemon

hi , anyone know hermes strap width specs? i know there are 24mm , 32mm , 42mm. does it has 28mm , 36mm , 38mm , 40mm?


----------



## eter69nity

was offered a bi colored H buckle today, front Palladium, back Gold, my SA said it was rare..is it true? 

the leather was etain/black, epsom/chamonix.


----------



## JustinCredible

The H buckle isn't reversible, so I don't see how having the back in a different colour would make any difference? I've never heard of this before.



eter69nity said:


> was offered a bi colored H buckle today, front Palladium, back Gold, my SA said it was rare..is it true?
> 
> the leather was etain/black, epsom/chamonix.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Bella_Figura

TankerToad said:


> Just ordered the etain belt strap, and so excited to see the color IRL Woot!!


 
Cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## eter69nity

JustinCredible said:


> The H buckle isn't reversible, so I don't see how having the back in a different colour would make any difference? I've never heard of this before.



I'm not sure too but my SA told me it's a rare piece, yeah you're right it doesn't really mean much cause the buckle is non reversible but the fact that it's bi colored makes it a little special


----------



## Suziie

Love your collection! Just wondering if the first buckle is brushed gold? and what sizes are your belts?




Mr.Chanel said:


>


----------



## Suziie

I'am a totally hermes newbie so I hope you guys could help me  
What is the smallest size on hermes H belt? I measured my belt usually use from the hole I use the most to the buckle and it measured 70, what size should I buy then?

I want a gold buckle but think the shiny gold is too much, is the brushed gold buckle hard to get? and is there any other gold/ish buckles? I saw somebody mention permabrass, does the H buckle excist in permabrass? and does anybody have pictures of it? or the brushed/matte gold?

Which width is the "standard" for the H buckle? 24mm or 32mm?

TIA!


----------



## Hermes-Addicted

mp4 said:


> Here's the vert veronese!  I love it!!!!  I spoke to my SA about the imprint...just to make sure everything was normal...she said to keep an eye on it and make sure to wear it in next time.
> 
> I'm very happy with the new buckle!  Clearly I chose to dress it down today...


I have the same LV tattoo scarf in kaki!))))


----------



## sydspy

Tie Belt Kits........






in action.........






a CdC buckle in PHW ........


----------



## Mlendra

sydspy said:


> Tie Belt Kits........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a CdC buckle in PHW ........



It looks great on you!


----------



## pamella

Suziie said:


> I'am a totally hermes newbie so I hope you guys could help me
> What is the smallest size on hermes H belt? I measured my belt usually use from the hole I use the most to the buckle and it measured 70, what size should I buy then?
> 
> I want a gold buckle but think the shiny gold is too much, is the brushed gold buckle hard to get? and is there any other gold/ish buckles? I saw somebody mention permabrass, does the H buckle excist in permabrass? and does anybody have pictures of it? or the brushed/matte gold?
> 
> Which width is the "standard" for the H buckle? 24mm or 32mm?
> 
> TIA!



*Suziie* here is a pic of my "permabrass" CDC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 buckle. I don't believe
the "H" buckle comes in permabrass.


----------



## JadeFor3st

pamella said:


> *Suziie* here is a pic of my "permabrass" CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckle. I don't believe
> the "H" buckle comes in permabrass.



Thank you, *pamella*, for the the picture.  I recently purchase the exact same buckle with Mykonos/white belt, but didn't know it was permabrass because my SA removed the tag!


----------



## pamella

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, *pamella*, for the the picture.  I recently purchase the exact same buckle with Mykonos/white belt, but didn't know it was permabrass because my SA removed the tag!



Congratulations on your belt, so glad I could be of help! It must be really
gorgeous with the Mykonos!


----------



## lala28

Pamella, so pretty!


----------



## JadeFor3st

pamella said:


> Congratulations on your belt, so glad I could be of help! It must be really
> gorgeous with the Mykonos!



Thanks!  I've been looking for a white belt in a size 75 forever; so when my SA told me she had one with Mykonos, I took it since I'm purchasing (still waiting for arrival) a Mykonos Evelyne anyway.  

Speaking of white, BH had a white/blue jean in a size 70 two Saturdays ago if anyone is looking for a smaller size... Call though as I'm not certain they still have them.  It seems these smaller sizes are hard to find and sell quite quickly!  I brought home with me two new size 75:  I believe the colors are Tosca/Chocolate and Iris/charcoal grey.


----------



## bagloverss

Hi there! I ordered a Constance Belt in size 70 (33"), 1 1/4" wide. 

I usually wear a size 28 in jeans, although I have a smaller "high" waist.  

Can you please tell me if you think the belt I ordered will fit me?  Thank you so much!


----------



## couturequeen

bagloverss said:


> Hi there! I ordered a Constance Belt in size 70 (33"), 1 1/4" wide.
> 
> I usually wear a size 28 in jeans, although I have a smaller "high" waist.
> 
> Can you please tell me if you think the belt I ordered will fit me?  Thank you so much!



Are you planning to wear it high (waist) or on your hip? If you are wearing it high, I think you should be safe, but hip-wise it will be too small.


----------



## thyme

Suziie said:


> I'am a totally hermes newbie so I hope you guys could help me
> What is the smallest size on hermes H belt? I measured my belt usually use from the hole I use the most to the buckle and it measured 70, what size should I buy then?
> 
> I want a gold buckle but think the shiny gold is too much, is the brushed gold buckle hard to get? and is there any other gold/ish buckles? I saw somebody mention permabrass, does the H buckle excist in permabrass? and does anybody have pictures of it? or the brushed/matte gold?
> 
> Which width is the "standard" for the H buckle? 24mm or 32mm?
> 
> TIA!



smallest size you find in europe/us probably 75, although they are rare though. in japan i heard they even come in 65!! this was from a japanese sa who works in europe!!  

in terms of measurement, it depends where you want the belt to sit, high waisted or on the hip or somewhere in between. H can punch a few holes on the belt if you wish. my advise is to try on the sizes with what you want to wear it with..

the brushed gold H buckle is not hard to get..i see them quite often..there are lots of other buckles you can consider, the Mirage, Idem, CDC etc...and they do come in gold/silver shiny or brush...check out the belt kits on hermes.com, try a few different countries as the stock varies, for example usa, uk, australia and japan..

as far as i know, the belts for the belt kits come in 24mm, 32mm and 42mm..certain buckles are available for certain widths only..again check out hermes.com or the store to get an idea


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Suziie

*pamella & chincac* Thanks!!


----------



## bagloverss

couturequeen said:


> Are you planning to wear it high (waist) or on your hip? If you are wearing it high, I think you should be safe, but hip-wise it will be too small.


 
I would probably wear it on my waist- over jackets/sweaters/cardigans.  Thank you so much for answering my question!


----------



## am2022

guys i need help on belt pricing... 
the classic CDC belt - how much is it brand new? vintage? or mint ( newer) preloved?
thanks H ladies!
love the mod pics!


----------



## moderngirl25

Hi ladies, just need your opinion please. 
I wear jeans size 0/24, should I go for 75 or 80 for the Hermes Belt? Unfortunately there's no store near by me to try on first...And I prefer wearing the belt on all high, natural & low waist, more flexible. Thanks for your input!


----------



## hsiaomee

moderngirl25 said:


> Hi ladies, just need your opinion please.
> I wear jeans size 0/24, should I go for 75 or 80 for the Hermes Belt? Unfortunately there's no store near by me to try on first...And I prefer wearing the belt on all high, natural & low waist, more flexible. Thanks for your input!


 
You should go for 75 I think.  You won't be able to wear the 80 at high waist level over a shirt.


----------



## lala28

hsiaomee said:


> You should go for 75 I think. You won't be able to wear the 80 at high waist level over a shirt.


 
I agree.  I have a 70 in the Constance belt to wear high waist and it is still a bit too loose for me.  I have a 65 in the regular leather belt size and it works well when worn high waisted but it is definitely too small to wear low waisted.  In general, I buy 75s.  I have had an extra hole made to my 75s to make it smaller.  

Can you take a measuring tape and check your measurements at both a high waist and a low waist level?


----------



## moderngirl25

hsiaomee said:


> You should go for 75 I think.  You won't be able to wear the 80 at high waist level over a shirt.



thanks!


----------



## moderngirl25

lala28 said:


> I agree.  I have a 70 in the Constance belt to wear high waist and it is still a bit too loose for me.  I have a 65 in the regular leather belt size and it works well when worn high waisted but it is definitely too small to wear low waisted.  In general, I buy 75s.  I have had an extra hole made to my 75s to make it smaller.
> 
> Can you take a measuring tape and check your measurements at both a high waist and a low waist level?


i will do that for sure. thanks so much!


----------



## lala28

moderngirl25 said:


> i will do that for sure. thanks so much!


 
If it would be helpful, I could measure my belts from end to end, as well as the length of the different holes.  Just let me know!


----------



## scholastican

This thread is a mine of info, and the pics are amazing. Thank you to everyone who's shared thus far! I scrambled all over the H forum for info before I purchased my belt last year, wish we had this back then.

Here is my 85 orange/black - togo/box 32 mm with hammered goldtone H buckle. I opted for this size and had extra holes placed so I can wear it high on my true waist or low on my hip for jeans. Taken without flash indoors:


----------



## jolenejeey

scholastican said:


> This thread is a mine of info, and the pics are amazing. Thank you to everyone who's shared thus far! I scrambled all over the H forum for info before I purchased my belt last year, wish we had this back then.
> 
> Here is my 85 orange/black - togo/box 32 mm with hammered goldtone H buckle. I opted for this size and had extra holes placed so I can wear it high on my true waist or low on my hip for jeans. Taken without flash indoors:



Dear scholastican, congratulations on your new hunt  Mind if i ask u, what is your jeans size? I'm wearing size 24 to 25, and still struggling between 80 or 85. Thanks!


----------



## moderngirl25

lala28 said:


> If it would be helpful, I could measure my belts from end to end, as well as the length of the different holes.  Just let me know!



it would be awesome. Thanks again. You're amazing!


----------



## scholastican

jolenejeey said:


> Dear scholastican, congratulations on your new hunt  Mind if i ask u, what is your jeans size? I'm wearing size 24 to 25, and still struggling between 80 or 85. Thanks!



I should prolly take a 75 if I want it sitting nicely on high waist worn with sheaths and dresses, but I opted for the 85 so I can wear it at all levels, and have room for possible weight gain . I wear sz 25 in Joe's Jeans Visionaire(skinny, high waist cut).


----------



## Fashionvic

scholastican said:


> This thread is a mine of info, and the pics are amazing. Thank you to everyone who's shared thus far! I scrambled all over the H forum for info before I purchased my belt last year, wish we had this back then.
> 
> Here is my 85 orange/black - togo/box 32 mm with hammered goldtone H buckle. I opted for this size and had extra holes placed so I can wear it high on my true waist or low on my hip for jeans. Taken without flash indoors:


I LOVE this buckle! Stunning!


----------



## pamella

scholastican said:


> This thread is a mine of info, and the pics are amazing. Thank you to everyone who's shared thus far! I scrambled all over the H forum for info before I purchased my belt last year, wish we had this back then.
> 
> Here is my 85 orange/black - togo/box 32 mm with hammered goldtone H buckle. I opted for this size and had extra holes placed so I can wear it high on my true waist or low on my hip for jeans. Taken without flash indoors:



Congratulations on your gorgeous belt, I love the hammered gold, what
a very special look, and very smart to be able to wear it on your true waist
or with jeans!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## pamella

Just really discovered this belt, even though they have been around for awhile! I have
so many scarves to wear with the orange. I'ts called the Romance Belt.


----------



## lala28

moderngirl25 said:


> it would be awesome. Thanks again. You're amazing!


 
Hi moderngirl!

I measured the 75 cm belt strap from tip to tip (end to end) and it measures about 90 cm in length. This is just the leather strap, no buckle is attached. 





From one end of the strap, measure 3 cm inwards. This is where the hole for the belt buckle will be. I threaded the hole with Hermes ribbon for illustrative purposes 






From the other end of the belt strap, there are three holes for sizing. The first hole measures approximately 9.5 cm in from the end. The second hole measures approximately 12 cm in from the end. And the third hole is approximately 14.5 cm in from the end. 






The hole on one end must match up with one of three holes at the other end of the belt strap to fit.

The easiest way to determine sizing is to cut either a long piece of paper (or smaller pieces taped together) or string down to 90 cm in length. Then either make holes spaced like the above pictures(one hold at one end, three holes at the opposite end) or mark the holes with marker. Wrap the paper or string around your waist and match up the holes and see how it feels.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jolenejeey

lala28 said:


> Hi moderngirl!
> 
> I measured the 75 cm belt strap from tip to tip (end to end) and it measures about 90 cm in length. This is just the leather strap, no buckle is attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one end of the strap, measure 3 cm inwards. This is where the hole for the belt buckle will be. I threaded the hole with Hermes ribbon for illustrative purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the other end of the belt strap, there are three holes for sizing. The first hole measures approximately 9.5 cm in from the end. The second hole measures approximately 12 cm in from the end. And the third hole is approximately 14.5 cm in from the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole on one end must match up with one of three holes at the other end of the belt strap to fit.
> 
> The easiest way to determine sizing is to cut either a long piece of paper (or smaller pieces taped together) or string down to 90 cm in length. Then either make holes spaced like the above pictures(one hold at one end, three holes at the opposite end) or mark the holes with marker. Wrap the paper or string around your waist and match up the holes and see how it feels.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Such a wonderful description!! Thanks a lot for posting this.


----------



## moderngirl25

lala28 said:


> Hi moderngirl!
> 
> I measured the 75 cm belt strap from tip to tip (end to end) and it measures about 90 cm in length. This is just the leather strap, no buckle is attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one end of the strap, measure 3 cm inwards. This is where the hole for the belt buckle will be. I threaded the hole with Hermes ribbon for illustrative purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the other end of the belt strap, there are three holes for sizing. The first hole measures approximately 9.5 cm in from the end. The second hole measures approximately 12 cm in from the end. And the third hole is approximately 14.5 cm in from the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole on one end must match up with one of three holes at the other end of the belt strap to fit.
> 
> The easiest way to determine sizing is to cut either a long piece of paper (or smaller pieces taped together) or string down to 90 cm in length. Then either make holes spaced like the above pictures(one hold at one end, three holes at the opposite end) or mark the holes with marker. Wrap the paper or string around your waist and match up the holes and see how it feels.
> 
> Hope this helps!


thanks so much. Now I just gotta find a 75cm


----------



## lala28

moderngirl25 said:


> thanks so much. Now I just gotta find a 75cm


 
They should be pretty easy to find depending on if your heart is set on any particular color. Etoupe and black is always a good starting point!


----------



## Churva

Sterre said:


> I need some help with my size. I wear a 28 jeans, low on the hip. I can fit in the Hermes size 90, first hole and second hole is reaaly tight... The 95 one is quite big and fits me on the third hole. What to do? Order the 90 and wear it on the first hole or just order the 95 and maybe pinch in an extra hole so you don't see the holes (like the 90, I have to wear on the first)



I have the same question. are the holes, for example, on your size 90cm which you have to wear first hole on, NOT meant to be exposed? I have seen some pictures where the holes are actually not seen. So Im thinking if I should go ahead and get a size 85cm, which i will wear on the 2nd hole, or get a 90cm instead, and wear them on the third hole, so that the holes are not seen. What do you think?


----------



## Sterre

Churva said:


> I have the same question. are the holes, for example, on your size 90cm which you have to wear first hole on, NOT meant to be exposed? I have seen some pictures where the holes are actually not seen. So Im thinking if I should go ahead and get a size 85cm, which i will wear on the 2nd hole, or get a 90cm instead, and wear them on the third hole, so that the holes are not seen. What do you think?



I took the 90cm and on my lower hips its in the first hole.. And you don't see the other holes really. If i took the 95cm the third hole was still a little big... Just hope im not going to gain kg's again... Than it was a huge mistake lol.


----------



## Freeze

Thank you, Lala28, that's a great illustration!


----------



## nataliegrace

If you don't have a Constance belt, you need one.  Their fabulous!!


----------



## adlim

anyone here know how often do Hermes replenish their stocks, specifically their online store?

thanks!


----------



## adlim

im liking the etoupe togo/black box combination. 

i cant seem to find etoupe togo on Herme's website, all i see is taupe togo.. are the one and the same? 

thanks in advance


----------



## xo_Princess

I already have a 32mm in Mykonos / Gold, now there is a Bleu de Malte / Natural available. 

Would the 2 sets of combinations be too similar to justify another purchase? 

Thx!


----------



## couturequeen

xo_Princess said:


> I already have a 32mm in Mykonos / Gold, now there is a Bleu de Malte / Natural available.
> 
> Would the 2 sets of combinations be too similar to justify another purchase?
> 
> Thx!



I think that combo would be too similar.


----------



## Everlong

xo_Princess said:


> I already have a 32mm in Mykonos / Gold, now there is a Bleu de Malte / Natural available.
> 
> Would the 2 sets of combinations be too similar to justify another purchase?
> 
> Thx!



what leather are they?  gold and natural chamonix is a bit similar but bleu de malte is dark and mykonos is bright.


----------



## xo_Princess

Everlong said:


> what leather are they? gold and natural chamonix is a bit similar but bleu de malte is dark and mykonos is bright.


 
I brought my belt into the store and did a side by side comparison. Yes gold and natural are very similar! And Bdm was a bit too dark for me... oh well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## adlim

im planning to get a belt online. but it has been out of stock for a month already. anyone know how long do they usually restock?


----------



## Luvnpigee

I think H belt kit has increased the price...
strap now is $560, and the price last month was $440
buckle now is $450.
Anyone remember the old price for the buckle?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Luvnpigee said:


> I think H belt kit has increased the price...
> strap now is $560, and the price last month was $440
> buckle now is $450.
> Anyone remember the old price for the buckle?


 

wow that's crazy-I got one in May of this year and I paid $7?? for everything. I think the buckle was $250 and the strap was $450


----------



## MaggyH

32mm belts are still $440. You looked at the 42mm size, which is indeed $560.00. HTH!


----------



## adlim

yawun, there are i believe 2 sizes for the H belt. the constance which is the BIG one and the normal H belt.


----------



## Cocoloveshermes

Does anyone know the current price for the reversible h belt and buckle?


----------



## Christofle

The touareg buckle which is the only non-plated buckle is 800$


----------



## kiwivn

my god, many lovely belts posted on this thread  I'm a total newbie on Hermes and I have a silly question: is there a difference between the "H" and the "constance" buckle? Hope someone can help. TIA.


----------



## thyme

kiwivn said:


> my god, many lovely belts posted on this thread  I'm a total newbie on Hermes and I have a silly question: is there a difference between the "H" and the "constance" buckle? Hope someone can help. TIA.



yes there is a difference, the most commonly seen H buckle is the 5382 buckle. the constance buckle comes in two sizes, one for the 42mm belt and the other for 24mm. 
there are other H buckles too - Idem, Quizz...
i suggest that you check out hermes.com regularly as different buckles appear on the inventory so you can get an idea of the variety of buckles out there..HTH. 

this is the larger constance buckle for the 42mm
http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/42-mm/beltkit-42-16732.html

this is the H buckle
http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## adlim

been waiting for the H belt at US's online store for 2 weeks now! when will they stock again???


----------



## kiwivn

Thank you very much for your help. Now I see the differences. On Hermes website I find that they dont always list the name of the buckle, also the range is rather limited I think, so I couldnt identify some of the models.



chincac said:


> yes there is a difference, the most commonly seen H buckle is the 5382 buckle. the constance buckle comes in two sizes, one for the 42mm belt and the other for 24mm.
> there are other H buckles too - Idem, Quizz...
> i suggest that you check out hermes.com regularly as different buckles appear on the inventory so you can get an idea of the variety of buckles out there..HTH.
> 
> this is the larger constance buckle for the 42mm
> http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/42-mm/beltkit-42-16732.html
> 
> this is the H buckle
> http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## adlim

yes you can use the normal H belt for male or female.

the constance buckle is quite big for female.


----------



## dannkat

I'd posted these pics in action thread before....but since there're some confusions between 32mm and 42mm aka Constance belt, here are some pics to clear the air:

Left: white epsom 42mm constance belt with phw matte buckle. 
Right: rubis epsom 32mm with phw matte buckle.






Left: rubis 32mm
Right: white constance 42mm





White Constance belt:





Ps: I don't think Constance buckle is too huge for ladies....my 2 cents


----------



## dannkat

Left: white/tan Constance 42mm with matte phw buckle
Right: rubis/iris 32mm with matte ghw buckle


----------



## DamianV

I'm looking at a 32mm belt (in orange/black) and I was wondering if it is advised to call/visit the store prior to buying it, or should they have enough stock?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## chanel*liz

DamianV said:


> I'm looking at a 32mm belt (in orange/black) and I was wondering if it is advised to call/visit the store prior to buying it, or should they have enough stock?


 
you should call..


----------



## DamianV

chanel*liz said:


> you should call..


Do you know how long it take them to order or get a new stock? I think it's a fairly common style. Orange etoupe I think with a black or chocolate brown inside.


----------



## lilith1

DamianV said:


> Do you know how long it take them to order or get a new stock? I think it's a fairly common style. Orange etoupe I think with a black or chocolate brown inside.


I have the orange with chocolate brown, it was fairly hard to get. I would actually be surprised if they had it in stock in your size at your boutique. My SA had to call around and there was only one in the US in my size at the time, she had it shipped directly to  me.


----------



## DamianV

lilith1 said:


> I have the orange with chocolate brown, it was fairly hard to get. I would actually be surprised if they had it in stock in your size at your boutique. My SA had to call around and there was only one in the US in my size at the time, she had it shipped directly to  me.


Hmm ok thanks. I'll give them a call tomorrow or swing by there.


----------



## ouija board

My store said that they are completely out of the belt straps in 85, 90, 95, and that most other stores were low on stock as well.  Maybe fitting into an 80cm belt will be incentive for me to lose lots of weight


----------



## Wild

^ great idea


----------



## wdxsb

like 1st one but couldnt find it in my city...


----------



## alkayed

Love your belts  ..


----------



## alkayed

My belts collection ..


----------



## mai-mai

Beautiful collection alkayed.....


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for letting me share ~ my very 1st H belt 32mm CDC PHW!!  Love it love it!!


----------



## sydspy

love the array of colours of H .......


----------



## loves

wow *sydspy *


----------



## DamianV

My Gucci belt measures 105 when laid out (I don't remember what the tag said, it might be a different length on it). What size should my Hermès be?


----------



## MaggyH

sydspy said:


> love the array of colours of H .......



Fantastic collection *sydspy*! Have you got a photo of the other side too?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## sydspy

MaggyH said:


> Fantastic collection *sydspy*! Have you got a photo of the other side too?



Unfortunately not.........*MaggyH*......... but the other sides are a bit boring ........they are black , chocolate and Ebene..........except the one with Iris Swift , it is Rubis Epsom on the other side.........I am now waiting for a Bleu Electrique/ Graphite like the new colour combo of a new Double Sens.........


----------



## Baggieslicious

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share ~ my very 1st H belt 32mm CDC PHW!!  Love it love it!!



Love it on you too!!


----------



## Baggieslicious

sydspy said:


> love the array of colours of H .......



What a spectrum of colours!! 
Wow!!


----------



## nats

Amazing collection. Love those colours


----------



## lala28

*sydspy*, I love your rainbow! 

P.S.  I noticed your avatar - is this something new? I think it may be calling my name...


----------



## JMK420

Hi, I know it's rare to find a guy around a forum called"purseblog"

haha

but got a question about the H belts.

I don't understand between constance vs H belt?

I m looking for the biggest H buckle possible as I am a big guy...

Also for stock... I live in Canada BC and can't seem to find it at the local store as there is a waiting list of more than 150+ people.... anyone know where else I can find it?

I am also in Hong Kong for business this 2 weeks anyone know any stores that have them? I called a few none of them had it.

Thanks

J


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I am new here.  Onto my next project, finding the perfect Hermes belt.


----------



## DamianV

Up to what size do they make Hermès belts? (I'm a male)


----------



## adlim

hey guys.. just want to clarify things.

the H belt is for 32mm belts and the BIG h belt *constantine" is for the 42 mm belt right? 

the regular H belt is small for the 42mm belt?


----------



## Everlong

adlim said:


> hey guys.. just want to clarify things.
> 
> the H belt is for 32mm belts and the BIG h belt *constantine" is for the 42 mm belt right?
> 
> the regular H belt is small for the 42mm belt?



the regular 32mm buckle will not fit the constance leather strap


----------



## Everlong

JMK420 said:


> Hi, I know it's rare to find a guy around a forum called"purseblog"
> 
> haha
> 
> but got a question about the H belts.
> 
> I don't understand between constance vs H belt?
> 
> I m looking for the biggest H buckle possible as I am a big guy...
> 
> Also for stock... I live in Canada BC and can't seem to find it at the local store as there is a waiting list of more than 150+ people.... anyone know where else I can find it?
> 
> I am also in Hong Kong for business this 2 weeks anyone know any stores that have them? I called a few none of them had it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J



constance has a width of 42 mm and the regular is 32 mm. the constance is around $1,000 USD and the regular is $670 to $780 depending on the buckle for the 32mm.

belt kits are hard to find now but stocks are replenishing their inventory for the holidays


----------



## DamianV

I went to the Hermès in my town and they told me that there are only 10 belt kits of the one I want in whole Europe and that I should come back in February when they know what they'll order with their nex stock supply.


----------



## natsirt

Hi guys, this is my first time here and I hope to gain some advise from everyone.

I am planning to buy a Hermes reversible belt but wasn't sure about the type of leathers of the belts. What are togo? Box? Etoup? 

Also I would like to know if there's orange/black combination and what type of leather will it go with that is nice? 

I am going looking at the orange side to be worn casually, e.g. on jeans. 

I am also going for the gold buckle and will it look nice on the orange side?

Or the regular gold/black will be a better combo?

p.s.- is the orange/black belt kit rare? I asked the only Hermes store (Yes, only one), and they told me there's not many selections available and called me to check back next week. If it is, I am afraid it won't be my size either. The lady in the store roughly guesstimate my size to be 85.  The whole belt kit cost about USD845. I think it's box/togo or sort (Have no idea,sorry!  )

Thanks, and don't mind by english, its not my first lang. Thanks !


----------



## dizzyliz

I put my name down on a wait list for a belt kit over two months ago....and still nothing. I actually popped into my local H store (Montreal), and the SA laughed when I asked about the belts. Has anyone been able to purchase a belt kit recently, and if so, where? 
Incidentally, my husband thinks its hilarious that there is such an incredible demand for an $700 belt .


----------



## Everlong

togo is calfskin with a grained texture (good for casual attires)
box is smooth calfskin with a slight sheen (perfect as a dress belt)
etoupe is not a type of leather rather it is a faceted grayish brown color

orange togo with black box leather is available and very popular.

there is a new orange color out called "feu" this is slightly brighter than the classic orange. it is available in epsom (embossed texture similar to louis vuitton's taiga) and white swift (soft and smooth calfskin) on the other side.

as of now, all belt kits are hard to find all over the world since there is little stock available although stores will be restocking their inventory for the holidays.

the belt strap is available for purchase by itself ($440 USD) but you cannot buy the buckle without the leather. if you are stuck between two leather combinations you can purchase two leather straps to change with your buckle.





natsirt said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time here and I hope to gain some advise from everyone.
> 
> I am planning to buy a Hermes reversible belt but wasn't sure about the type of leathers of the belts. What are togo? Box? Etoup?
> 
> Also I would like to know if there's orange/black combination and what type of leather will it go with that is nice?
> 
> I am going looking at the orange side to be worn casually, e.g. on jeans.
> 
> I am also going for the gold buckle and will it look nice on the orange side?
> 
> Or the regular gold/black will be a better combo?
> 
> p.s.- is the orange/black belt kit rare? I asked the only Hermes store (Yes, only one), and they told me there's not many selections available and called me to check back next week. If it is, I am afraid it won't be my size either. The lady in the store roughly guesstimate my size to be 85.  The whole belt kit cost about USD845. I think it's box/togo or sort (Have no idea,sorry!  )
> 
> Thanks, and don't mind by english, its not my first lang. Thanks !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## natsirt

Thanks so much for the enlightenment, Everlong. Appreciate it!


----------



## tel tatom

love the hermes belt....hopefully i can have one myself!!


----------



## chanelsurfer

Hi Everyone, I'm wondering if anyone has experience with older Constance buckles.  I've had one for about 25 years that I received (second hand) from a relative.  I always assumed it was real, but I recently went to purchase a new strap and the straps only had a row of single holes.  My buckle has two 'hooks' on the back that hook into set of two holes on the belt strap.  There is only one set of holes on the strap (as opposed to several on the newer straps).  Does anyone know if Hermes ever had a version of the Constance belt with 2 hooks?


----------



## adlim

got my belt kit from hermes.com

they restock quite often. i checked their website every day from time to time. i got lucky after 2 weeks. 

it much more convenient to get your on their on-line shop you just have to be patient. one tip though, check as often as you can got mine around 8-9pm US time. after 5-10mins. all stocks are gone. its that fast.

good luck!


----------



## elva1989

I am just wondering what are the possible combinations for a white 42 mm belt? I saw blue jean and white, black and white, any other combos?


----------



## tustin

Does anyone know what the current color combos are for the 32mm belts?  I see a limited number on the website and figure that there are probably more combos that are available on the website.

Thanks!


----------



## Ferdelance

sorry for posting another member's collection of belts,

but i would like to ask whats the name of the buckle at the very left in the pic ?

is it still available ?

whats the price ?

thanksss


----------



## markova

chanelsurfer said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm wondering if anyone has experience with older Constance buckles.  I've had one for about 25 years that I received (second hand) from a relative.  I always assumed it was real, but I recently went to purchase a new strap and the straps only had a row of single holes.  My buckle has two 'hooks' on the back that hook into set of two holes on the belt strap.  There is only one set of holes on the strap (as opposed to several on the newer straps).  Does anyone know if Hermes ever had a version of the Constance belt with 2 hooks?



Hi *chanelsurfer*,

That is the older model buckle which isn't made anymore.


----------



## couturequeen

Ferdelance said:
			
		

> sorry for posting another member's collection of belts,
> 
> but i would like to ask whats the name of the buckle at the very left in the pic ?
> 
> is it still available ?
> 
> whats the price ?
> 
> thanksss



It is called Lucky, not sure of the price or if it is still available.


----------



## chanelsurfer

markova said:


> Hi *chanelsurfer*,
> 
> That is the older model buckle which isn't made anymore.


 

Thank you! Markova!


----------



## thyme

Ferdelance said:


> sorry for posting another member's collection of belts,
> 
> but i would like to ask whats the name of the buckle at the very left in the pic ?
> 
> is it still available ?
> 
> whats the price ?
> 
> thanksss



it is still sold in the boutiques. i have seen a few recently. but don't know the price. sometimes it does appear on the hermes website so keep checking regularly, or call a H store for the price.


----------



## dizzyliz

I know that the belt kits have been very hard to come by lately, but I was finally able to find one in my size while on vacation in Florida last week! The West Palm Beach store on Worth Avenue had quite a few sizes and colors available. Good luck to those of you who are searching!!


----------



## crazyguy306

I actually got one from the Toronto's store last month, however they only have two colors to choose from. n the price is canada is higher than the state too


----------



## dizzyliz

I know, crazyguy. I'm in Montreal and I actually returned an H bracelet that I'd bought here when I found out that it was $150 cheaper in the US. With the strength of our dollar, the price discrepancy makes no sense. I'm glad I found my belt in Florida. It was cheaper, and the taxes were significantly less.


----------



## rob6

Hey guys,
I just wanted to know if there is a buckle with a golden border and a black "interior" like this one?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## crazyguy306

ya i think after tax my belt is like 250 more than in the state


----------



## Hermesaholic

does the largest constance come in anything beside gold and silver polished (shiny)?


----------



## Valmont

rob6 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just wanted to know if there is a buckle with a golden border and a black "interior" like this one?



Yes, it is called "Quizz," it is a lacquered metal buckle. Here is a link to the French page of Hermes showing it with a palladium edge, not gold though:

http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## gogohsu

what's a good starting point? Where can I trust to get authentic belts and good value? Thank you.


----------



## Her.mes

Was in the Faubourg St. Honoré store and they had all the buckles and belts listed at different prices, such as they had the 32mm reversible H in gold listed as 180-ish for the buckle and 280-ish for the belt. Do they always do this or are they actually selling them separately? I was so excited when the SA took out a big case of like 12 different buckles for me... unfortunately they only had one color of belt which wasn't to my taste at all.. sigh.


----------



## r.b_boi

Graxie said:


> Hi, I asked a friend (who is now in Europe) to buy an Hermes belt for me. She said the one available is a berry red and puple combination, 24 mm (silver buckle). I already have on in blue and black combination (gold buckle), but am not sure if its a 24mm or a 32 mm? Can I use the buckle of a 24 mm belt to a 32 mm belt> Is the buckle of the 24mm belt the same size as the one for the 32 mm?



i'm pretty sure this message is very late...but i've seen it before.  i didn't particularly care for it, as i could never pull it off.  but the berry red was very close to a cerise pink.  if you are big into colors or partial to either of the colors it would have been a great purchase.  did you get it?


----------



## Valmont

Her.mes said:


> Was in the Faubourg St. Honoré store and they had all the buckles and belts listed at different prices, such as they had the 32mm reversible H in gold listed as 180-ish for the buckle and 280-ish for the belt. Do they always do this or are they actually selling them separately? I was so excited when the SA took out a big case of like 12 different buckles for me... unfortunately they only had one color of belt which wasn't to my taste at all.. sigh.



I'm not an expert, but from personal experience they usually sell the buckles as part of a kit, not separately. 

It is definitely exciting to be able to buy the buckle separately especially when you already own multiple belt straps


----------



## r.b_boi

Here is my first H belt, i forget the name of the buckle.  it's in black swift and etoupe togo (please correct me if i'm wrong)...i plan to add another one in the very near future (hopefully a constance)....

oh, for reference i'm about 5'7", 135 lbs, 29" waist, and the belt is an 85.  I find that depending on the jeans i wear, i fluctuate between the first and second holes.


----------



## JustinCredible

Togo is usually paired with Box, which this looks to be from the pictures. 

It is a particularly versatile colour combination, congrats. 



r.b_boi said:


> Here is my first H belt, i forget the name of the buckle.  it's in black swift and etoupe togo (please correct me if i'm wrong)...i plan to add another one in the very near future (hopefully a constance)....
> 
> oh, for reference i'm about 5'7", 135 lbs, 29" waist, and the belt is an 85.  I find that depending on the jeans i wear, i fluctuate between the first and second holes.


----------



## Her.mes

Valmont said:


> I'm not an expert, but from personal experience they usually sell the buckles as part of a kit, not separately.
> 
> It is definitely exciting to be able to buy the buckle separately especially when you already own multiple belt straps



Yes, I thought that too. But when they have the buckles displayed on the wall for 180, why not just have the 460 price for the belt kit? Why list them separately? I should have asked!


----------



## Valmont

r.b_boi said:


> Here is my first H belt, i forget the name of the buckle.  it's in black swift and etoupe togo (please correct me if i'm wrong)...i plan to add another one in the very near future (hopefully a constance)....
> 
> oh, for reference i'm about 5'7", 135 lbs, 29" waist, and the belt is an 85.  I find that depending on the jeans i wear, i fluctuate between the first and second holes.



I love love this combination of etoupe with black, so versatile and elegant!


----------



## r.b_boi

JustinCredible said:


> Togo is usually paired with Box, which this looks to be from the pictures.
> 
> It is a particularly versatile colour combination, congrats.



oh ok, thank you...i've had it for about a year now and i absolutely love it!! i'm strongly considering getting a bag in that color now...


----------



## r.b_boi

Valmont said:


> I love love this combination of etoupe with black, so versatile and elegant!



it really is! i think it suits the buckle well!


----------



## JustinCredible

r.b_boi said:


> oh ok, thank you...i've had it for about a year now and i absolutely love it!! i'm strongly considering getting a bag in that color now...



I have to say I think it's a great colour for a bag. Versatile enough to be smart and casual at the same time. Subdued enough to be formal, but still a very rich colour.


----------



## r.b_boi

JustinCredible said:


> I have to say I think it's a great colour for a bag. Versatile enough to be smart and casual at the same time. Subdued enough to be formal, but still a very rich colour.



i like that about it, i think this is my new favorite color...a great alternative to black that can be worn year round...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## JustinCredible

r.b_boi - I think you've inspired me to get an etoupe belt strap. 

The one I have is orange togo/black box and I only wear the black side. I bought that combo because I love Hermes orange and thought it would be nice to have a pop of colour, but I don't really have much opportunity to wear the orange side.


----------



## Valmont

Hi, I have two questions:
1) Can someone please help me i.d. the name of this buckle?
2) Does it work the same way as Constance, Idem, etc. so that the straps can be interchangeable? 

This was a steal on ebay "buy it now" at $139 and while I was debating whether I would be able to use it with my existing straps, someone came in and snatched it :cry:, but I would like to know for the future...

Many thanks!


----------



## r.b_boi

JustinCredible said:


> Togo is usually paired with Box, which this looks to be from the pictures.
> 
> It is a particularly versatile colour combination, congrats.



oops, lol, thank you for correcting me.  i'm still learning my way around the H world


----------



## r.b_boi

Valmont said:


> I love love this combination of etoupe with black, so versatile and elegant!



i was lucky to find this...the sa told me the only belt kit available was the pink/purple color way.  she thought i might be into because i was wearing leopard print and red.  after she picked up on my style she "remembered" they had one belt left in the back, but she told me they didn't have the buckle i wanted (constance)...but she managed to find that one for me...


----------



## r.b_boi

JustinCredible said:


> I have to say I think it's a great colour for a bag. Versatile enough to be smart and casual at the same time. Subdued enough to be formal, but still a very rich colour.



my sentiments exactly! i tend to go for a dressy casual look.  think button downs or a plain white shirt with jeans and mocs.  my only thing is that i would have see it in various lights.  as my seller in etoupe has a more brown look to it under natural light, but in pictures it is the same color as my belt...which doesn't appear to be the same color as the scarf under natural light.  odd isn't it?


----------



## JustinCredible

r.b_boi said:


> my sentiments exactly! i tend to go for a dressy casual look.  think button downs or a plain white shirt with jeans and mocs.  my only thing is that i would have see it in various lights.  as my seller in etoupe has a more brown look to it under natural light, but in pictures it is the same color as my belt...which doesn't appear to be the same color as the scarf under natural light.  odd isn't it?



It's not unusual for different leathers to take colours differently. So etoupe could be darker in some leathers than it is in others.


----------



## radio_shrink

What do you think are the best buckles for men? What are some of the more masculine styles? I like the plain "h" for my SO, but I am wondering if there are other ones that are more suitable?


----------



## Everlong

radio_shrink said:


> What do you think are the best buckles for men? What are some of the more masculine styles? I like the plain "h" for my SO, but I am wondering if there are other ones that are more suitable?



i love the Idem and the Quizz on men. Also, the H comes in many special finishes such as calandra, hammered and guillochee.

idem: 






Calandre:





Guillochee:





Hammered (not sure of the Hermes name):





Quizz:
Here is TankerToad's in Vert Bronze Enamel. It also comes in black, white, orange, and blue.


----------



## Valmont

radio_shrink said:
			
		

> What do you think are the best buckles for men? What are some of the more masculine styles? I like the plain "h" for my SO, but I am wondering if there are other ones that are more suitable?



I find Idem very masculine  You can also reverse the buckle so that it shows as a dot with two bars. I do this when I want my belt to be under the radar.


----------



## Graxie

r.b_boi said:


> i'm pretty sure this message is very late...but i've seen it before.  i didn't particularly care for it, as i could never pull it off.  but the berry red was very close to a cerise pink.  if you are big into colors or partial to either of the colors it would have been a great purchase.  did you get it?



It was "reserved", would you believed that??? I, however, got a tan and orange combination. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lala28

My latest "new for me" belt find - fauve "shadow" CDC belt 80 cm, upper left.


----------



## Valmont

lala28 said:


> My latest "new for me" belt find - fauve "shadow" CDC belt 80 cm, upper left.



Gorgeous! I love the all leather look of the shadow CDC! How did they attach the Medor pyramids to the belt?  Just curious.


----------



## markova

*lala*,
Your shadow CDC is truly stunning!


----------



## kaorujo

Hi, 
would like to check dose hermes belt have any stamp?

Thanks very much (TIA)


----------



## trungg86

I just missed the restocking of the
Orange/brown strap  anyone know the
Restocking frame of hermes belts?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Minda

Adding on to the list of questions - is sizing of CDC belt different from H belt kit? As far as I know, H belt kits run in terms of 75, 80, 85 etc, but I have seen CDC belts that go 76, 78 and then 80? Am totally confused......


----------



## lala28

Minda said:
			
		

> Adding on to the list of questions - is sizing of CDC belt different from H belt kit? As far as I know, H belt kits run in terms of 75, 80, 85 etc, but I have seen CDC belts that go 76, 78 and then 80? Am totally confused......



Hi Minda! Some of the belt styles are offered in limited number of sizes. My mini Kelly dog belt and cargo belt are also examples of belts that don't run in the belt kit sizes. It has to do with the design of the belt and that only certain hole placement looks right for the particular style.


----------



## JustinCredible

If you mean the timeframe, I think it is the same as all the other products. 

If you want an approximate date then you should call your store, although I do believe that even  the stores themselves don't know exactly when stock is arriving. 



trungg86 said:


> I just missed the restocking of the
> Orange/brown strap  anyone know the
> Restocking frame of hermes belts?


----------



## Minda

lala28 said:


> Hi Minda! Some of the belt styles are offered in limited number of sizes. My mini Kelly dog belt and cargo belt are also examples of belts that don't run in the belt kit sizes. It has to do with the design of the belt and that only certain hole placement looks right for the particular style.



Thanks lala28! You are the best resource


----------



## trungg86

Hello, I am deciding on what to get for my first H belt..  I am a male and not sure what would fit better.. a 32mm strap or 42mm.. any suggestions/pics?  thanks!


----------



## Everlong

trungg86 said:


> Hello, I am deciding on what to get for my first H belt..  I am a male and not sure what would fit better.. a 32mm strap or 42mm.. any suggestions/pics?  thanks!



32 mm is the standard size and is perfect for slacks and jeans. the 42 mm is very wide.


----------



## trungg86

Everlong said:


> 32 mm is the standard size and is perfect for slacks and jeans. the 42 mm is very wide.


thanks everlong!


----------



## rosaeleena

Hi ladies! I'm thinking of getting a "regular" belt. I'm new in this forum so excuse my lack of knowledge. 

I really love the standard H buckle and I was wondering if you can get the belt in black on one side and red OR orange on the other? Thanks!


----------



## yomania

^ I am sure you could find one in black/red or black/orange. I have the "regular" H buckle. You just pick out what size and color you want. Most are reversable.


----------



## yomania

Here is a picture with the "H" buckle in palladium. The belt is swift black/togo brown. I've only worn the belt a handful of times but the buckle does scratches very easy.


----------



## tustin

rosaeleena said:


> Hi ladies! I'm thinking of getting a "regular" belt. I'm new in this forum so excuse my lack of knowledge.
> 
> I really love the standard H buckle and I was wondering if you can get the belt in black on one side and red OR orange on the other? Thanks!


 
I noticed tha tthe Orange/Black one is available on the H website:  http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html

Inventory has been really low in the stores so if the size fits, you should jump on it!


----------



## schadenfreude

The website is confusing... it looks like only the belts are available? I don't see any options to choose for the actual buckle. Does this mean they are out of stock?


----------



## qinwyl

does anyone get the feeling "H" belts are getting harder to find or is it just in Bellevue?


----------



## beachy10

qinwyl said:


> does anyone get the feeling "H" belts are getting harder to find or is it just in Bellevue?


 
Not in SF. They had lots, even CDC belts.


----------



## tustin

There doesn't seem to be a lot of inventory.  When I was up in SF in late October, they didn't have the color combos that I wanted.  

The ones hanging are generally not for sale.

One of my lessons from buying Hermes is to get it when you see it because if you snooze, you definitely lose!  :  )


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## nsknsk

-


----------



## mistikat

Please post all authenticity questions in the appropriate thread (there is one for accessories) - read the first post in the thread so you are familiar with the photos and information being requested.

Thanks.


----------



## ManwithBirkin

mistikat said:
			
		

> Please post all authenticity questions in the appropriate thread (there is one for accessories) - read the first post in the thread so you are familiar with the photos and information being requested.
> 
> Thanks.



It looks real.


----------



## ponnee

hi, i'm looking for a belt for my dad's birthday, does anyone know the price for buckle and belt in 32mm in europe? i'm going to europe next week, milan and nice will be the best choice for hermes?  thanks.


----------



## anothal3v3l23

Let me start off by saying I am indeed a heterosexual male but do love Hermes and more specifically the collier de chien belt. Managed to get my hands on one recently which fits but does so snug. As Im sure you all know, the belt has a gold standing fixture which is used to attach it. Now If I am able to have either another gold fixture put in place my problem would be solved. Question is do you all think think this is possible and if so, could Hermes possibly be the ones to do this for me?


----------



## Valmont

Funny, im a gay male and would not see myself wearing the CdC belt but maybe I need to be more open minded! What do you wear it with? Rocker style with black jeans and a tshirt? 
I'm curious --not that I need to be enabled to own yet another H accessory!


----------



## anothal3v3l23

I dont know what it is about the belt but the gold accents just do it for me. Its pretty versatile. As said, its kind of snug so Ive only been able to wear it with my higher waist khakis and slacks however I actually have been thinking how it could pass as a rocker look. Hoping I can get it lengthened somehow so I can wear it with more things hence my question. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Valmont said:


> Funny, im a gay male and would not see myself wearing the CdC belt but maybe I need to be more open minded! What do you wear it with? Rocker style with black jeans and a tshirt?
> I'm curious --not that I need to be enabled to own yet another H accessory!


----------



## Valmont

anothal3v3l23 said:
			
		

> I dont know what it is about the belt but the gold accents just do it for me. Its pretty versatile. As said, its kind of snug so Ive only been able to wear it with my higher waist khakis and slacks however I actually have been thinking how it could pass as a rocker look. Hoping I can get it lengthened somehow so I can wear it with more things hence my question.



I love it!


----------



## serene

how much does this kind of belt cost? would be perfect around waist with a dress


----------



## Tamarind

anothal3v3l23 said:


> Let me start off by saying I am indeed a heterosexual male but do love Hermes and more specifically the collier de chien belt. Managed to get my hands on one recently which fits but does so snug. As Im sure you all know, the belt has a gold standing fixture which is used to attach it. Now If I am able to have either another gold fixture put in place my problem would be solved. Question is do you all think think this is possible and if so, could Hermes possibly be the ones to do this for me?



anothal, love the belt.  (I have one waiting under the Christmas tree...)
I think you should take your belt to a craftsperson at Hermes and ask them what they can do.  I know that tina (who writes the bagsnob blog) had her CDC belt shortened by Hermes in New York.  They had to remove the hardware to do this, so I would think they had to reattach it somehow. They charge you for this but it's still cheaper than than buying a new belt, which is also not easy to find.  An alternative would be to sell yours and buy another one in your preferred size, but I know that's easier said than done.
     I had to order mine to get the correct size.


----------



## kennethtong

I win.


----------



## kennethtong

Now that is nearly twenty five threads I have gone through and none of these belts are impressing me... Where are all the exotics and precious metals?!


----------



## tustin

A bit boring but I do love neutrals.  Perhaps a more fun color combination in the next belt....

Orange Togo / Dark Brown Swift
Etoupe Togo / Black Swift

I got the dark brown/orange one first and is extremely versatile for work.  Although it's soo close to black, black is still black!


----------



## ysherry

hi could anyone of you pls help me to authenticate this belt?

Belt : HERMES CEINTURE BOUCLE H METAL ARGENT PALLADIE CUIR REVERSIBLE ORANGE 72 CM

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/33065507083...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5113wt_956

Seller : beatrice.leluxe.deparis 

thanks!


----------



## natsirt

Gorgeous colors there!

I went through all the pages and was wondering if anyone have clearer photos of brushed gold H buckle?

Also, I needs opinion on whether gold buckle would pair better with the orange strap or pairing up with a gold one would be nicer? Cos the orange/black straps are almost non-existent in my local H store so i never really get to see how bright is the orange! 

Btw, based on your opinions, do you think that the gold-plated (not brushed) buckle looks better or the brushed one? I've only seen the silver one therefore I need help! : (

My local H store is swarmed with so many inquiries daily on the H belts that the newly stocked belts are gone in 2 days time!

Thanks friends! 



tustin said:


> A bit boring but I do love neutrals.  Perhaps a more fun color combination in the next belt....
> 
> Orange Togo / Dark Brown Swift
> Etoupe Togo / Black Swift
> 
> I got the dark brown/orange one first and is extremely versatile for work.  Although it's soo close to black, black is still black!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## mp4

^I prefer brushed over polished in both gold and palladium....but I believe this is a personal choice....  My style is more casual.  If you are more polished, you may gravitate to the polished.


----------



## tustin

The best thing to do is to get on the waitlist for the color combo that you want with your SA - you wouldn't be obligated to buy but at least, you can see it yourself.  

The color combo of Gold/Orange seem almost nonexistent.  I was looking for this recently - had seen it on the website and didn't move on it.  The Orange in Swift seems brighter than my Orange belt which is more muted.  When I bought the Orange/Ebene one, I tried it with a brushed gold buckle and it looked really good.  I'm just not a gold person so I didn't get the gold buckle.

Orange/Black or Orange/Ebene seem like fairly common colors so it shouldn't take long to get one.

Good luck!



natsirt said:


> Gorgeous colors there!
> 
> I went through all the pages and was wondering if anyone have clearer photos of brushed gold H buckle?
> 
> Also, I needs opinion on whether gold buckle would pair better with the orange strap or pairing up with a gold one would be nicer? Cos the orange/black straps are almost non-existent in my local H store so i never really get to see how bright is the orange!
> 
> Btw, based on your opinions, do you think that the gold-plated (not brushed) buckle looks better or the brushed one? I've only seen the silver one therefore I need help! : (
> 
> My local H store is swarmed with so many inquiries daily on the H belts that the newly stocked belts are gone in 2 days time!
> 
> Thanks friends!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Does anyone know  how much the CDC belts go for these days? Not the belt kit with the CDC buckle but the actual belt.


----------



## BHmommy

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone know  how much the CDC belts go for these days? Not the belt kit with the CDC buckle but the actual belt.



in the U.S., the CDC belt (box leather) cost $1,850 before tax, but this was also more than 6 months ago.  not sure if there has been a price increase between then and now, not counting the price increase coming up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ilovenicebags

BHmommy said:


> in the U.S., the CDC belt (box leather) cost $1,850 before tax, but this was also more than 6 months ago. not sure if there has been a price increase between then and now, not counting the price increase coming up in a couple of weeks.


 
O Ok. Thanks. Now the trouble of finding one...


----------



## BHmommy

ilovenicebags said:


> O Ok. Thanks. Now the trouble of finding one...



yes, they are hard to come by (especially the smaller sizes) but definitely ask your SA be on the lookout for one.  although i'm not even sure how that would go, given all the talk about this lottery system for SAs to sell items!  

my SA told me 6 months ago that it takes a long time to get the smaller sizes - 80 and below.  size 90 and above are easier to track down at the boutique.  

a few months ago, the BH boutique had size 85 in black box with GHW; not sure if they might still have it.


----------



## ilovenicebags

^^ O ok. I will try to see what I can find. Not sure if my SA really takes me seriously at this point. I go to the SF store and its always hit or miss with the SA's there.


----------



## NJ Hunnie

Any updates on the belts, I am looking for the 42mm for my husband.

Thanks!


----------



## Frivole88

i have my H belt for 4 years now. every time it got scratched i just went to my hermes store in manhattan and have it exchanged with a brand new one (with a fee). does hermes still do exchange or will they only polish your old one?


----------



## Tamarind

ilovenicebags said:


> Does anyone know  how much the CDC belts go for these days? Not the belt kit with the CDC buckle but the actual belt.



The one I ordered from Paris arrived at the end of December and cost 1233 euros (+ 56 euros for shipping to the US).


----------



## ABlovesH

Does anyone know the name of the wide H belt that looks just like the 32mm classic H belt kit? It looks about the same size as the 42mm Constance H belt, but the design of H buckle is like the classic 32mm H, not the Constance H. I prefer the classic H to the Constance H because it looks a bit more feminine. My friend has this belt but she doesn't remember the name of it.  

I already have some of the 32mm belt kits but would like to add some 42mm belts to my collection. What other buckle designs are compatible with the 42mm belt straps? Thanks so much!


----------



## lala28

I haven't experienced this myself, but I overheard SAs telling customers that they aren't supposed to sell the buckles by themselves without straps.  I asked my SA about it and she confirmed that this is technically true.

Anyway, I have quite a few different 32mm leather straps so I've always purchased buckles by themselves. After all, H only has so many color choices and I don't need duplicates. Has anyone heard the same thing?

As an aside, I found the domino buckle in brushed silver which I love because it allows the strap to show through.  I think it's particularly nice to use on an exotic belt strap where you really want to showcase the color and skin.  Here's a picture:


----------



## mp4

^*lala* - love the new buckle!

Yes, my SA told me the same thing early last year.  H wants to prevent customers from buying the buckle without the strap.  This is a frustrating policy for strap owners that just want a new buckle.  I haven't test how hard they enforce this policy....my store hasn't had any new buckles or straps in quite some time...but it seems like everyone is cracking down lately.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> I haven't experienced this myself, but I overheard SAs telling customers that they aren't supposed to sell the buckles by themselves without straps.  I asked my SA about it and she confirmed that this is technically true.
> 
> Anyway, I have quite a few different 32mm leather straps so I've always purchased buckles by themselves. After all, H only has so many color choices and I don't need duplicates. Has anyone heard the same thing?
> 
> As an aside, I found the domino buckle in brushed silver which I love because it allows the strap to show through.  I think it's particularly nice to use on an exotic belt strap where you really want to showcase the color and skin.  Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583950
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1583952




*lala*..gorgeous buckle and that emerald croc strap is TDF!!! wow H really do have different policies in different countries/stores. i have never been able to buy the buckle on its own in london.


----------



## thyme

ABlovesH said:


> Does anyone know the name of the wide H belt that looks just like the 32mm classic H belt kit? It looks about the same size as the 42mm Constance H belt, but the design of H buckle is like the classic 32mm H, not the Constance H. I prefer the classic H to the Constance H because it looks a bit more feminine. My friend has this belt but she doesn't remember the name of it.
> 
> I already have some of the 32mm belt kits but would like to add some 42mm belts to my collection. What other buckle designs are compatible with the 42mm belt straps? Thanks so much!



Idem comes in 42. Only other ones I can think of are the Quizz (the enamel H buckles) and Mirage (perforated H) but not sure whether these come in 42.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## OnlyaGuy

Does anyone what the current price is for a 32mm "H" emblem goes for currently?
Also what is the most common strap color you ladies prefer? Or what color would go with everyday wear? Do they all come with reversible straps or can you just order one color strap? I am definitely sure my wife would like one side to be black but not sure what to get as the other side color. Maybe gray?


----------



## OnlyaGuy

tustin said:


> A bit boring but I do love neutrals.  Perhaps a more fun color combination in the next belt....
> 
> Orange Togo / Dark Brown Swift
> Etoupe Togo / Black Swift
> 
> I got the dark brown/orange one first and is extremely versatile for work.  Although it's soo close to black, black is still black!



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-37.html

Can someone tell me if that is the standard 32mm on post number 553?


----------



## tustin

It's the 32mm belt kit.  In order to get a belt buckle, you have to get the strap.  I can't remember exactly how much it was but something like $750 in the US.  Once you have a buckle, you can just get the different strap combos which is around $450?

The belt kit is reversible so you get two belts for the price of one!  But the color combos come as they do.  I believe that the black comes with orange or etoupe (taupe which actually reads quite gray on mine, rather than brownish).  I don't pay enough attention to the other colors but no doubt there probably are more paired with black.

GL!  Sure that your wife will love it - I do!


----------



## couturequeen

OnlyaGuy said:
			
		

> Does anyone what the current price is for a 32mm "H" emblem goes for currently?
> Also what is the most common strap color you ladies prefer? Or what color would go with everyday wear? Do they all come with reversible straps or can you just order one color strap? I am definitely sure my wife would like one side to be black but not sure what to get as the other side color. Maybe gray?



The belt kits come with reversible straps.

Black and gold combo is what I would suggest. The gold goes with everything the black might not work with, as gold is a pretty shade of brown. If there is not one online or your SA does not have one in stock, they should be able to order one for you.


----------



## OnlyaGuy

couturequeen said:


> The belt kits come with reversible straps.
> 
> Black and gold combo is what I would suggest. The gold goes with everything the black might not work with, as gold is a pretty shade of brown. If there is not one online or your SA does not have one in stock, they should be able to order one for you.




By any chance do you have a picture of that color strap?


----------



## couturequeen

OnlyaGuy said:


> By any chance do you have a picture of that color strap?



There is one up on H.com, but they only have one size available.

http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html

You can use that Ref number (052000CAAB0) to have someone look up her size for you.


----------



## couturequeen

*OnlyaGuy,
*
There is also a chocolate color (052000CAAC0) that reverses with black, if that would work better with her wardrobe.


----------



## OnlyaGuy

couturequeen said:


> *OnlyaGuy,
> *
> There is also a chocolate color (052000CAAC0) that reverses with black, if that would work better with her wardrobe.



Oh wow. I think the dark chocolate would work a lot better. 

How can I determine what size belt to get her? Also how is there return policy reason why I ask is I want to get this for her for our anniversary. So if my Hermes has it I woul like to get it now buy not give it to her for another month or so cause I know these sell out. Or should I just wait till it gets closer to our anniversary?


----------



## couturequeen

OnlyaGuy said:


> How can I determine what size belt to get her? Also how is there return policy reason why I ask is I want to get this for her for our anniversary. So if my Hermes has it I woul like to get it now buy not give it to her for another month or so cause I know these sell out. Or should I just wait till it gets closer to our anniversary?



I would measure the belt she uses the most and get the same size. The return period is fairly short (I think 10 days), but they typically don't give you trouble if it is a gift. Definitely inquire now since they might have to order it for you. I hope she loves it!


----------



## OnlyaGuy

couturequeen said:


> I would measure the belt she uses the most and get the same size. The return period is fairly short (I think 10 days), but they typically don't give you trouble if it is a gift. Definitely inquire now since they might have to order it for you. I hope she loves it!




Thanks for your help. 

One last question the reference number that you gave me is that for the "H" kit belt with that strap? Or is that just the strap reference color and do I have to mention I want the "H"?


----------



## OnlyaGuy

OnlyaGuy said:


> Oh wow. I think the dark chocolate would work a lot better.
> 
> How can I determine what size belt to get her? Also how is there return policy reason why I ask is I want to get this for her for our anniversary. So if my Hermes has it I woul like to get it now buy not give it to her for another month or so cause I know these sell out. Or should I just wait till it gets closer to our anniversary?



I just called to be out in the waiting list since my Hermes was out of stock. She says it's a 1-2 months wait period. She also said that the reference number that I used for the dark chocolate was actually for black and orange is she right? She said dark chocolate is an "AC". 

And just giving everyone a heads up the current price is $780


----------



## couturequeen

OnlyaGuy said:


> I just called to be out in the waiting list since my Hermes was out of stock. She says it's a 1-2 months wait period. She also said that the reference number that I used for the dark chocolate was actually for black and orange is she right? She said dark chocolate is an "AC".
> 
> And just giving everyone a heads up the current price is $780



She is correct - I just went to check and the website is showing the same code for both colors, so I'd go with what she says. There are several kinds of letter H buckles, so let her know which one you are thinking of. They also come in silver and gold. I would recommend having her hold/order the buckle for you because when your belt arrives you will want to have the set. Specific buckles are as difficult to come by as the belts are these days, so if they have it, get it.


----------



## OnlyaGuy

couturequeen said:


> She is correct - I just went to check and the website is showing the same code for both colors, so I'd go with what she says. There are several kinds of letter H buckles, so let her know which one you are thinking of. They also come in silver and gold. I would recommend having her hold/order the buckle for you because when your belt arrives you will want to have the set. Specific buckles are as difficult to come by as the belts are these days, so if they have it, get it.




I didn't have the model number for the buckle but I did refer that I wanted the "H" emblem buckle in Brushed Finished so I think/hope which I was referring to.


----------



## Bagamind

Hi all,
I just ordered a H buckle belt in shiny silver with Blk/ gold belt Combi for my hubby  
But I just took out his ordinary belt n measured the width. It was 37mm. N the H belt I just ordered is just 32mm . Do u think it's too thin for guys to use with work pants? I'm in a panic now


----------



## Deathspike

Bagamind said:


> Hi all,
> I just ordered a H buckle belt in shiny silver with Blk/ gold belt Combi for my hubby
> But I just took out his ordinary belt n measured the width. It was 37mm. N the H belt I just ordered is just 32mm . Do u think it's too thin for guys to use with work pants? I'm in a panic now




No, it will be fine. The 32mm is perfect for dress/work pants. The 42mm would almost be too big for that in my opinion.

Also, two months wait for a belt is not that bad. I know someone who has ordered a Blood Orange/Dark Brown belt and has been waiting 5 months for it so far.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## OnlyaGuy

couturequeen said:


> She is correct - I just went to check and the website is showing the same code for both colors, so I'd go with what she says. There are several kinds of letter H buckles, so let her know which one you are thinking of. They also come in silver and gold. I would recommend having her hold/order the buckle for you because when your belt arrives you will want to have the set. Specific buckles are as difficult to come by as the belts are these days, so if they have it, get it.




Sorry to ask a lot of questions here but is there a Model number or name for the "H" I am wanting to purchase? Do other belts come in the brushed finish?


----------



## shalanheyyo

Is Togo leather good for jeans?


----------



## couturequeen

OnlyaGuy said:


> Sorry to ask a lot of questions here but is there a Model number or name for the "H" I am wanting to purchase? Do other belts come in the brushed finish?



I believe you want model 5382 (below). I don't have the brushed code, but I believe this is the only buckle style that comes in brushed. Hopefully someone can chime in if they know more.


----------



## Deathspike

couturequeen said:


> I believe you want model 5382 (below). I don't have the brushed code, but I believe this is the only buckle style that comes in brushed. Hopefully someone can chime in if they know more.



Other than the constance belts, there is only one or two other buckles that comes in brushed I think, the Mirage and the Philippine. At least that's what I think they're called anyways.

EDIT: The muse buckle does as well.






Also is that strap (The Dark Blue/Natural) still available? It's quite nice!


----------



## betty8154

anyone know whats the current price of regular Hbuckle belt^^?


----------



## ysbooey

I paid S$1040 for the whole set in Dec. Was lucky enough to be offered the belt as a walk in customer. It made a nice Christmas gift for my hubby.


----------



## BagInVain

Which h buckle is better based on looks and wear over the years? Brushed or plated?


----------



## Deathspike

BagInVain said:


> Which h buckle is better based on looks and wear over the years? Brushed or plated?



I'd probably say Brushed to be honest. I can definitely see it looking better over time than the plated.


----------



## thyme

BagInVain said:


> Which h buckle is better based on looks and wear over the years? Brushed or plated?



there are other versions of the H buckle, besides the brushed and shiny ones, like the guilloche or ribbed version which is probably more scratch-proof..

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/time-for-h-change-697999.html

also this one on the japanese website. click on the last H buckle to see the pattern. not sure what its called though!
http://japan.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits-32/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## annmac

Just wondering how do you guys store your belts? Do you keep it in the box and buckle separate pouch. I just feel that putting the buckle off and on takes a toll on the buckle hole especially on the box leather. Anybody experience this. Any advice? TIA


----------



## forumforumuser

check with you guys i wanna buy a H buckle hermes belt, my jeans size is 31 - 32 inches
what's the cm of belt i need to get?


----------



## KalaChi

forumforumuser said:
			
		

> check with you guys i wanna buy a H buckle hermes belt, my jeans size is 31 - 32 inches
> what's the cm of belt i need to get?


You probably need a size 90 or 95. As to cm size deals with the width of the belt.  I always purchase my belts to fit my low rise pants and have my SA add two holes so that I can also wear the belt at my natural waist.  
Hope this helps!


----------



## KalaChi

annmac said:
			
		

> Just wondering how do you guys store your belts? Do you keep it in the box and buckle separate pouch. I just feel that putting the buckle off and on takes a toll on the buckle hole especially on the box leather. Anybody experience this. Any advice? TIA



I actually store my belts wrapped in a circle and my buckles in their pouches.   There is a bit of wear and tear on the buckle hole but that is to be expected with any belt that has interchangeable buckles.  I have multiple buckles so I am constantly changing from gold to silver on different belts to get different looks from that belt's color. Over the years I have never had a problem with an over worked buckle hole so I think you will be fine...enjoy your belt!


----------



## thyme

annmac said:


> Just wondering how do you guys store your belts? Do you keep it in the box and buckle separate pouch. I just feel that putting the buckle off and on takes a toll on the buckle hole especially on the box leather. Anybody experience this. Any advice? TIA



yep - belt in the box and buckle in the pouch. don't think there is any extra strain on the buckle hole. the belt will just show wear with normal use. the leather is quite hardy.


----------



## forumforumuser

KalaChi said:


> You probably need a size 90 or 95. As to cm size deals with the width of the belt.  I always purchase my belts to fit my low rise pants and have my SA add two holes so that I can also wear the belt at my natural waist.
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much i think 90 will fit for me, the H buckle with matte is same with the brushed? & http://i546.photobucket.com/albums/hh432/alanoshh/DSC04010.jpg what is the name of this black leather i know the orange is togo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## forumforumuser

forumforumuser said:


> Thank you so much i think 90 will fit for me, the H buckle with matte is same with the brushed? & http://i546.photobucket.com/albums/hh432/alanoshh/DSC04010.jpg what is the name of this black leather i know the orange is togo




also like to check what is the orange leather isit togo?


----------



## annmac

KalaChi said:
			
		

> I actually store my belts wrapped in a circle and my buckles in their pouches.   There is a bit of wear and tear on the buckle hole but that is to be expected with any belt that has interchangeable buckles.  I have multiple buckles so I am constantly changing from gold to silver on different belts to get different looks from that belt's color. Over the years I have never had a problem with an over worked buckle hole so I think you will be fine...enjoy your belt!






			
				chincac said:
			
		

> yep - belt in the box and buckle in the pouch. don't think there is any extra strain on the buckle hole. the belt will just show wear with normal use. the leather is quite hardy.



That is good to know. Thank you so much!


----------



## forumforumuser

If i wear a Gucci on size 90 isit the same goes to hermes?


----------



## forumforumuser

anyone can guide me on this?
& e.g what leather merge with what leather like Box/Togo


----------



## forumforumuser

forumforumuser said:


> anyone can guide me on this?
> & e.g what leather merge with what leather like Box/Togo



Anyone can help me on this? Does box/clemence & swift/clemence? & which is the best leather for belt


----------



## thyme

forumforumuser said:


> Anyone can help me on this? Does box/clemence & swift/clemence? & which is the best leather for belt



you can find some of the leather combos on hermes.com or visit the store. not sure where you are but you can pick the country on the website. my advice would be just buy based on the colours you like. the leather belts are pretty durable whatever the leather combo. good luck. 

http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## mrscurvy

I can officially join.. I got my first Hermes piece today. First thing first my belt kit., I'm so stoked right now. I guess I will be stalking this thread more. Between here and Louis Vuitton I'm going to be broke for a while but fashionably broke I guess


----------



## forumforumuser

chincac said:


> you can find some of the leather combos on hermes.com or visit the store. not sure where you are but you can pick the country on the website. my advice would be just buy based on the colours you like. the leather belts are pretty durable whatever the leather combo. good luck.
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/leather/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html



I'm from singapore but does anyone know that do they have box with clemence?


----------



## mrs.hu

serene said:


> how much does this kind of belt cost? would be perfect around waist with a dress



hi serene! your photo looks like the 24 mm belt. the sydney belt buckle is US$350 and 24mm leather strap is US$370.


----------



## mrs.hu

BagInVain said:


> Which h buckle is better based on looks and wear over the years? Brushed or plated?



As for looks, I think this is just a matter of preference. As for wear, an Hermes SA told me that the brushed is more scratch resistant as opposed to the plated. Not sure how true this is. I have both types and they both seem to get scratched easily. 

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Deathspike

mrs.hu said:


> As for looks, I think this is just a matter of preference. As for wear, an Hermes SA told me that the brushed is more scratch resistant as opposed to the plated. Not sure how true this is. I have both types and they both seem to get scratched easily.
> 
> Hope this helps a little



The scratches on the brushed don't seem to show as well. I have a small scratch on my brushed silver one and you can barely see it.


----------



## Deborah1986

_What's the price now for a H.belt in europe 

Thank you_


----------



## annmin1

purseinsanity said:


> OK, I feel like a complete moron, but can someone explain how to use the buckle w/the strap? I just want to make sure I'm doing it correctly. I got an 80 and it's too big...I think!


 

Thank you!! Was wondering how to do it too....


----------



## mrscurvy

annmin1 said:
			
		

> Thank you!! Was wondering how to do it too....



Are you talking the regular H buckle? If so put the strap thru the bar and then press the little knob thru the hole.


----------



## mrs.hu

Does anyone know what the best way to clean the leather belt straps? I'm noticing that my dark jeans are discoloring the lighter colored belts (ie, gold, natural, and orange colors).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Deathspike

mrs.hu said:


> Does anyone know what the best way to clean the leather belt straps? I'm noticing that my dark jeans are discoloring the lighter colored belts (ie, gold, natural, and orange colors).




Mine is too actually. I was thinking of taking it back to the H Boutique to see if they can clean it up like they do with their handbags.


----------



## ueynah

mrs.hu said:


> Does anyone know what the best way to clean the leather belt straps? I'm noticing that my dark jeans are discoloring the lighter colored belts (ie, gold, natural, and orange colors).



i believe jean transfer (or ink transfer) are not removable on any type of leather, PERIOD.  But i am no expert, so perhaps others can chime in.

leather belt can be cleaned and conditioned like leather on bags.  perhaps try baby wipes first and then depending on the leather, use the appropriate treatment (i.e. box, chamonix, togo and etc) where applicable!

i have never sent a belt back to spa, and would be curious to hear what everyone's experience is.


----------



## cookie888

This is my first H purchase. It's a gold/black belt combo with a brushed gold buckle. I'm so in love with it ;o)


----------



## mrs.hu

ueynah said:
			
		

> i believe jean transfer (or ink transfer) are not removable on any type of leather, PERIOD.  But i am no expert, so perhaps others can chime in.
> 
> leather belt can be cleaned and conditioned like leather on bags.  perhaps try baby wipes first and then depending on the leather, use the appropriate treatment (i.e. box, chamonix, togo and etc) where applicable!
> 
> i have never sent a belt back to spa, and would be curious to hear what everyone's experience is.



Thank you so much for all the info and suggestions. I really hope I can get some of the discoloration off. It is really mild and not that noticeable but still annoys me because I know it is there.


----------



## l0vecg

I finally got my black/gold combo after a thorough search since about October. 

I'm curious, will the gold side darken over time? 

And FYI: Hermes had a price increase starting Feb 1. With the belts, straps are the same ($440) but the buckle increased (to $270)


----------



## Her.mes

Hi everyone,
So in the past year or so my reversible H belt has taken some abuse due to my fluctuating weight! Long story short, the first hole on my belt has now become quite stretched and since I rarely wore it on the gold side, it is now almost impossible for me to wear the gold side without the belt buckle just slipping off while I walk. Granted, the black side isn't _too_ bad for some reason, but it's so annoying not even having the option to wear the gold side anymore.

Is there anything I can do to get the first hole of the belt tighter/less stretched? 

Thank you!


----------



## Ms.ariel

Hi everyone, i am planning to get myself a first piece of hermas belt was wondering does anyone know what is the price in canada(vancouver)? 

thank you in advance guys


----------



## Deathspike

Just received information that Hermes will not be receiving any more Blood Orange/Chocolate belt straps for this year at least. 

For a person that already has Black/Orange, what other straps would you recommend for a guy? If possible without black.


----------



## Ms.ariel

cookie888 said:


> This is my first H purchase. It's a gold/black belt combo with a brushed gold buckle. I'm so in love with it ;o)


hi cookie 888, was wondering do you mind telling me what price you got for your hermes belt. 

it looks gorgeous on you  

Thank you in advance for the info .


----------



## M007

sydspy said:


> I would say 95, however you can still call H boutiques........ I am sure any SA will be able to assist with your enquiry..........
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition..........Rubis Epsom/Iris Swift belt strap........




I'm planning to get a quizz buckle for myself, currently I wear the 42mm Constance belt. I was wondering that after wearing the Constance buckle the quizz would look a bit too small.

can anyone help me with measurements of the buckle itself  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrs.Pursenality

Love the belts ladies!


----------



## sydspy

M007 said:


> I'm planning to get a quizz buckle for myself, currently I wear the 42mm Constance belt. I was wondering that after wearing the Constance buckle the quizz would look a bit too small.
> 
> can anyone help me with measurements of the buckle itself
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
They will be the same width as a strap which is 32mm.......sorry , I don't have the Quizz buckle with me at the moment........


----------



## lala28

New circuits belt in etoupe (hopefully you can see it on the dress!).


----------



## sophieg

I would love to get the belt below - I found it on the French H website, but I don't seem to find the name for the buckle. Does anyone know what it is called, and if it comes in palladium/silver finish?

Also, do you think I would be able to get on the waitlist for a belt even though I've only purchased scarves, and from different H boutiques?

Thanks!


----------



## M007

sophieg said:


> I would love to get the belt below - I found it on the French H website, but I don't seem to find the name for the buckle. Does anyone know what it is called, and if it comes in palladium/silver finish?
> 
> Also, do you think I would be able to get on the waitlist for a belt even though I've only purchased scarves, and from different H boutiques?
> 
> Thanks!



^ this is called the Queen and it comes in 24 mm.
you can refer to this link : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## M007

sydspy said:


> They will be the same width as a strap which is 32mm.......sorry , I don't have the Quizz buckle with me at the moment........



Thanks alot! 
yea I'm aware of the width (32mm), just wanted to know the length.

Anyone else there with a Quizz buckle who could tell me the dimensions?


----------



## mrs.hu

sophieg said:
			
		

> I would love to get the belt below - I found it on the French H website, but I don't seem to find the name for the buckle. Does anyone know what it is called, and if it comes in palladium/silver finish?
> 
> Also, do you think I would be able to get on the waitlist for a belt even though I've only purchased scarves, and from different H boutiques?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes you should be able to get on a wait list for a belt without any issues.


----------



## ManwithBirkin

mrs.hu said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for all the info and suggestions. I really hope I can get some of the discoloration off. It is really mild and not that noticeable but still annoys me because I know it is there.



I have a tip, try and erase those inks with a plastic rubber. I have a white strap with me and i erased those slight ink stains with those eraser. It works like a charm. Believe me.


----------



## sophieg

M007 said:


> ^ this is called the Queen and it comes in 24 mm.
> you can refer to this link : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html





mrs.hu said:


> Yes you should be able to get on a wait list for a belt without any issues.


Thank you, *M007* and *mrs.hu*

I like the Chaine d'Ancre buckle in 32 mm too -- decisions, decisions


----------



## Chez Capri

Ive been an Hermes customers for many years but never owned a belt since I am not a belt wearer until lately, Ive lost a lot of weight and actually NEED a belt for my jeans/pants. A friend have told me that even belts are hard to come by at Hermes, I walked in yesterday and got a gold/black one. But my SA did say that it just so happen that they got inventory in that day ... Im just so curious - are they really that hard to come by or is it one of those "games" again ...? What colors are usually the "hot" colors now that Im into belts ... thank you all!


----------



## M007

Chez Capri said:


> Ive been an Hermes customers for many years but never owned a belt since I am not a belt wearer until lately, Ive lost a lot of weight and actually NEED a belt for my jeans/pants. A friend have told me that even belts are hard to come by at Hermes, I walked in yesterday and got a gold/black one. But my SA did say that it just so happen that they got inventory in that day ... Im just so curious - are they really that hard to come by or is it one of those "games" again ...? What colors are usually the "hot" colors now that Im into belts ... thank you all!



This is the reply I received from the Hermès customer care a couple of days ago when regarding the availability of the belts : 

Bonjour, 

Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.

Our "H Belt" collection has risen in popularity exponentially over the past year. Because all of our products are handmade and not mass-produced, meeting*our supply with this*demand has become increasingly difficult.*
Unfortunately, due to this imbalance, this item is often unavailable online. We invite you to check back with us periodically online for it's availability.*

We do sell our belt straps separately from our buckles. However, buckles must be purchased with a strap (as a kit).
For more information, you may call or visit your nearest Hermès boutique. You can find your nearest location at Hermes.com using our store locator. 

Again, thank you for your interest in Hermès. We look forward to your next visit with us


----------



## Deathspike

Chez Capri said:


> Ive been an Hermes customers for many years but never owned a belt since I am not a belt wearer until lately, Ive lost a lot of weight and actually NEED a belt for my jeans/pants. A friend have told me that even belts are hard to come by at Hermes, I walked in yesterday and got a gold/black one. But my SA did say that it just so happen that they got inventory in that day ... Im just so curious - are they really that hard to come by or is it one of those "games" again ...? What colors are usually the "hot" colors now that Im into belts ... thank you all!



No, it's true. 

A lot of the H Boutiques I've been to never have any belts. Someone I know ordered a Blood Orange/Chocolate belt last September, and just this last week was told that they will not be producing any more in that color.

You have to get on a wait list if you want a specific color + buckle.


----------



## Her.mes

They still seem to keep plenty of buckles in the stores. At the St. Honoré store, last time I checked, the SA was able to take out a big tray with tons of different buckles (including all the popular 'H' buckles), although they had literally no straps available so they can't sell the buckles since they must be sold with a strap. That said, you should still be able to at least see/try on the straps in most stores. I only ever go to St. Honoré since I live literally 2 minutes from it, but I assume other stores carry similar stock.


----------



## discoadam

Bonjour Hermès amateurs de centre! I am wondering about the silver "Quizz Line" buckle. Has anyone ever seen the the buckle with the line in black enamel? I have seen it with the line in red and I believe blue only.


----------



## Musthavehermes

I managed to get the 32cm gold H belt kit (gold and black leather strap) this past January 2012.  I was on the wait list in Canada forever, but I could not wait any longer and decided to get it from hermes.com.  Thanks goodness I did so before the price increase.


----------



## cookie888

lala28 said:


> New circuits belt in etoupe (hopefully you can see it on the dress!).



Love you B in the background!


----------



## cookie888

Ms.ariel said:


> hi cookie 888, was wondering do you mind telling me what price you got for your hermes belt.
> 
> it looks gorgeous on you
> 
> Thank you in advance for the info .



£478 from Selfridges


----------



## mrs.hu

ManwithBirkin said:
			
		

> I have a tip, try and erase those inks with a plastic rubber. I have a white strap with me and i erased those slight ink stains with those eraser. It works like a charm. Believe me.



Oh thanks so much! I will try this and let you know how it works out!


----------



## babegeorgina

Ms.ariel said:


> Hi everyone, i am planning ** get myself a first piece ** hermas belt was wondering does anyone know what is *** price in canada(vancouver)?
> 
> thank *** in advance guys



725+tax, but I guess *** have ** wait 1-2months


----------



## qinwyl

hi, anyone know *** price ** *** belt strap in ostrich? is it hard ** get?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know where I can find the orange togo/black belt kit?


----------



## Deathspike

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the orange togo/black belt kit?




It's the most popular combo for the belt straps right now. If I'm not mistaken, out of all the belts it has the biggest wait list. 

It's available on the Japanese H Website, but I haven't seen it anywhere else for quite a while now.


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

I stopped into the Madison Ave boutique for a belt kit yesterday, they said their supply is very low. they only had black and blue combo

They said there is a massive belt shortage and to check back.
She measured me so now i know i can just call up and ask what colors they have in a 90cm belt kit

I also called up wall st. and Manhasset they didn't have any either

Lots of bracelets though!


----------



## dialv

Newbie question. Would you say for a first belt, I don't wear belts very often but really like these would you lean towards 32 or go for a 42??? I put my name on a wait list but I can't decide, black with gold H. If you are just getting one which one seems to be more popular. Advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Deathspike

dialv said:


> Newbie question. Would you say for a first belt, I don't wear belts very often but really like these would you lean towards 32 or go for a 42??? I put my name on a wait list but I can't decide, black with gold H. If you are just getting one which one seems to be more popular. Advise would be appreciated.



32 is definitely more popular. I find, as a guy, that the 42 with the Constance buckle is a bit big. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## dialv

I had first put my name down for a 42 than changed it to 32. I think that may be a good choice for me, there are not a lot of comparrison shots. Thanks for tue advise.


----------



## lou911

Hello new to this forum can someone please help me ive been looking everywhere for a 42mm gold h buckle with the belt i cant find it anywhere! ive been to rodeo store and south coast plaza along with las vegas noone has it! im getting so erritated i know its hermes i have the money i just cant find it. i was going to buy a like new buckle from ebay just to make it easier and then go to the store and buy the belt but it seems the stores are out of the 42mm belts also. please help thanks


----------



## discoadam

lou911 said:


> Hello new to this forum can someone please help me ive been looking everywhere for a 42mm gold h buckle with the belt i cant find it anywhere! ive been to rodeo store and south coast plaza along with las vegas noone has it! im getting so erritated i know its hermes i have the money i just cant find it. i was going to buy a like new buckle from ebay just to make it easier and then go to the store and buy the belt but it seems the stores are out of the 42mm belts also. please help thanks



Oh be very careful if you go the eBay route. Isn't most of that stuff fake. You can never tell because the picture might be the real stuff, but what you get could be very different.

There is a shortage of belt straps. I have been on a wait list for several months for an 85" strap to go with a Quizz petrol/silver buckle the boutique has in stock and is holding for me.


----------



## mrs.hu

dialv said:
			
		

> Newbie question. Would you say for a first belt, I don't wear belts very often but really like these would you lean towards 32 or go for a 42??? I put my name on a wait list but I can't decide, black with gold H. If you are just getting one which one seems to be more popular. Advise would be appreciated.



I'd probably lean towards the 32 if you are looking for what is more popular. I actually have both sizes and find them both great sizes. I use both sizes equally. I don't find that the 42 is too big (For reference, I am 5'3). Just depends on what look you want to go for and with what outfits.  

Also, on page 30 of this forum, there are some pics a TPFer posted comparing her 32 and 42.


----------



## lilluvangel

Anybody has recommendation for reputable reseller names for belts? In eBay? In Bonanza? Malleries? Ect..    Thanks


----------



## oddinary

Has anyone seen the SO Black version of the 32mm belt kit? I saw a picture on Instagram and I fell in love... (the buckle is black)


----------



## CarolineHermes

Hello ladeis (gents?)
I just bought a belt (clou de selle) that is 65cm. Its supposed to be used as a waist belt, my waist is 64cm, do you think this will be too small? I will only wear really thin silky dresses with it, is it possible to move ''the buckle'' a bit more towards the end of the belt to make more room?

Thanks, C


----------



## discoadam

oddinary said:


> Has anyone seen the SO Black version of the 32mm belt kit? I saw a picture on Instagram and I fell in love... (the buckle is black)



I had no idea there was a So Black version. I'd love to come across one too1 I have a black Quizz (black Swift reversing to Blue Jean Togo) and I just adore it.


----------



## lilluvangel

Anybody see/seen belt kit for orange/white, blue/white, or red/white in 24mm anywhere??  Thanks


----------



## Thanh510

I just called the Hermes in sf and I was told the belt kit with the detach "H" is sold out world wide??? I am new to Hermes, does this sound true?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## thyme

Thanh510 said:


> I just called the Hermes in sf and I was told the belt kit with the detach "H" is sold out world wide??? I am new to Hermes, does this sound true?



not at all..there were plenty in the south of France a few weeks ago and they are available in a few London stores a few days ago.


----------



## ftftft

bextasy said:


> Black/gold togo strap with a gold brushed buckle.



That's a lot on belts


----------



## Thanh510

chincac said:


> not at all..there were plenty in the south of France a few weeks ago and they are available in a few London stores a few days ago.



You can't do phone orders anymore for leather goods right?


----------



## oddinary

discoadam said:


> I had no idea there was a So Black version. I'd love to come across one too1 I have a black Quizz (black Swift reversing to Blue Jean Togo) and I just adore it.



Neither did I - until recently! Here is a photo of it. The photo belongs to _ohoh on Instagram.


----------



## pond23

^ Wow! That's a stunning belt!


----------



## Deathspike

Wow. Is that SO Black belt still available? I love that buckle!!!


----------



## loves

oddinary said:


> Neither did I - until recently! Here is a photo of it. The photo belongs to _ohoh on Instagram.



Omg I want!!!


----------



## oddinary

I think the owner of the photo told me he got it in the US but was difficult to find. He also said that the black buckle is shiny, though less shiny than palladium!


----------



## loves

oddinary said:


> I think the owner of the photo told me he got it in the US but was difficult to find. He also said that the black buckle is shiny, though less shiny than palladium!



lucky!


----------



## fashionistaO

*w.o.w.*


----------



## discoadam

oddinary said:


> Neither did I - until recently! Here is a photo of it. The photo belongs to _ohoh on Instagram.



Gorgeous madness!


----------



## birkin50cm

Hey Guys,

I can not remember which thread I saw the pic of the SO black belt buckle.

Any one have more info on it?

And point me to the thread/pic.

Thanks


----------



## birkin50cm

my SA can't find one in the books?

any ideas guys? I thought I saw someone post a pic in one of the threads.

PLease help!!!


----------



## thyme

here u go..
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-45.html#post21651844


----------



## birkin50cm

oddinary said:


> Neither did I - until recently! Here is a photo of it. The photo belongs to _ohoh on Instagram.


you have the Hermes reference number for it? My SA cant find it in the books. He says it might be a fake???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## birkin50cm

chincac said:


> here u go..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-45.html#post21651844


thanks!!!


----------



## ueynah

To be honest, the so black treatment (shiny coating) seems inconsistent with the So Black (PVD) treatment that H uses.  I am no expert but I would lean towards it being a Fermes so black?  Perhaps others can chime in...


----------



## purselover888

LOVE IT!  Brilliant!  H should make some if they didn't, and should make more if they did!!!


----------



## sydspy

I do not believe this is from Hermes Paris........


----------



## ManwithBirkin

I doubt the h so black is fake. Pic credit from : www.birkinwatcher.blogpost.com


----------



## birkin50cm

well my SA can't find this SO black belt... and I asked the owner of the pic via instagram for a reference but none was given...


----------



## sydspy

birkin50cm said:


> well my SA can't find this SO black belt... and I asked the owner of the pic via instagram for a reference but none was given...



as none (of the H buckle belt kit) was ever produced by Hermes.......except the thin Kelly strap like belt in a so black collection.........


----------



## ManwithBirkin

sydspy said:
			
		

> as none (of the H buckle belt kit) was ever produced by Hermes.......except the thin Kelly strap like belt in a so black collection.........



Why can't u guys just accept that someone else has a rare piece?


----------



## sydspy

ManwithBirkin said:


> Why can't u guys just accept that someone else has a rare piece?



accepting is not a question here.........if you are the person in that pic and has been told that the H buckle is a rare piece and you wanna believe that..........by all means do that.................I have no more comments regarding that rare "so black H buckle"...............


----------



## ManwithBirkin

sydspy said:
			
		

> accepting is not a question here.........if you are the person in that pic and has been told that the H buckle is a rare piece and you wanna believe that..........by all means do that.................I have no more comments regarding that rare "so black H buckle"...............



Since its not a question. Then why don'tyou share your ohh so brilliant knowledge regarding this hermes buckle. It's made of ruthenium! Do check with your incompetence sa, before you assume someone else's buckle is fake! And FYI i'm not the person in the pic i attach, but shame on you, HATER!!


----------



## purselover888

Hugs all around!!  

Hey, is there like an Hermes catalog for the SA's that lists every H item produced every season?  Just wondering what if any official internal reference materials there are.


----------



## fashionistaO

Over the weekend, we found This buckle, it is in the book, no pic but sketched w/ written descriptions 
So, when it does arrive, will confirm.  



birkin50cm said:


> you have the Hermes reference number for it? My SA cant find it in the books. He says it might be a fake???


----------



## fashionistaO

Customizations in the PVD application process  .. Shiny versus less shiney .. 
In my experience, PVD is not reflective shiny, even in jewellery, quite a lacquer feel and appearance.




ueynah said:


> To be honest, the so black treatment (shiny coating) seems inconsistent with the So Black (PVD) treatment that H uses.  I am no expert but I would lean towards it being a Fermes so black?  Perhaps others can chime in...


----------



## birkin50cm

fashionistaO said:


> Over the weekend, we found This buckle, it is in the book, no pic but sketched w/ written descriptions
> So, when it does arrive, will confirm.


FashionistaO... that means you can get the reference number????


----------



## thyme

birkin50cm said:


> well my SA can't find this SO black belt... and I asked the owner of the pic via instagram for a reference but none was given...





sydspy said:


> as none (of the H buckle belt kit) was ever produced by Hermes.......except the thin Kelly strap like belt in a so black collection.........





ManwithBirkin said:


> I doubt the h so black is fake. Pic credit from : www.birkinwatcher.blogpost.com



i have seen a so black H buckle in the selfridges H store in london last year so they do (or did!) exist. i couldn't buy it at the time because they had no belt straps in my size!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## birkin50cm

Really?!?!

Will call them up tomorrow and see if they can give me a reference number!!!

How big is the buckle?

Constance size?

Thanks!

You going to the cocktail party?




chincac said:


> i have seen a so black H buckle in the selfridges H store in london last year so they do (or did!) exist. i couldn't buy it at the time because they had no belt straps in my size!


----------



## thyme

birkin50cm said:


> Really?!?!
> 
> Will call them up tomorrow and see if they can give me a reference number!!!
> 
> How big is the buckle?
> 
> Constance size?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> You going to the cocktail party?



no it wasn't the constance buckle, the buckle was for the 32mm belt strap. i couldn't make the party as i will be on a business trip..very sad to miss this!! oh well..enjoy though if you are going..


----------



## birkin50cm

32mm awww too small for a guy???

i rearranged my whole business trip to attend! LOL hope the goodie bag is good! LOL




chincac said:


> no it wasn't the constance buckle, the buckle was for the 32mm belt strap. i couldn't make the party as i will be on a business trip..very sad to miss this!! oh well..enjoy though if you are going..


----------



## ManwithBirkin

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Customizations in the PVD application process  .. Shiny versus less shiney ..
> In my experience, PVD is not reflective shiny, even in jewellery, quite a lacquer feel and appearance.



Nice explanation.. &#128513; you must be some expert! &#128522;


----------



## ManwithBirkin

chincac said:
			
		

> i have seen a so black H buckle in the selfridges H store in london last year so they do (or did!) exist. i couldn't buy it at the time because they had no belt straps in my size!



Finally someone here has seen the actual stuff.


----------



## ManwithBirkin

birkin50cm said:
			
		

> 32mm awww too small for a guy???
> 
> i rearranged my whole business trip to attend! LOL hope the goodie bag is good! LOL



I think 32 fits perfectly for formal ocassions while the constance might suits better for casual outfit. Again, my opinion.


----------



## hermesugo

I  saw this Black H buckle at H Glasgow last year. I saw it in the distance and the SA brought it over for me to have a look, it was very nice.


----------



## oddinary

birkin50cm said:


> you have the Hermes reference number for it? My SA cant find it in the books. He says it might be a fake???



I'm afraid you'll have to ask _ohoh on Instagram to find out! I have just borrowed his photo


----------



## birkin50cm

ive asked him and he told me to look under fw10 lol

ive even called the mothership and they couldnt help me...argh!



oddinary said:


> I'm afraid you'll have to ask _ohoh on Instagram to find out! I have just borrowed his photo


----------



## birkin50cm

hermesugo said:


> I  saw this Black H buckle at H Glasgow last year. I saw it in the distance and the SA brought it over for me to have a look, it was very nice.


probably was the quizz???

black enamel with silver trim border?


----------



## birkin50cm

ManwithBirkin said:


> Finally someone here has seen the actual stuff.


ive called selfridges and they dont know anything about it..argh!!!

does this infaous buckle exist?


----------



## thyme

birkin50cm said:


> ive called selfridges and they dont know anything about it..argh!!!
> 
> does this infaous buckle exist?



a lot of H SAs are clueless when it comes to inventory and names! the so black was a limited edition of pieces, with the all black hardware, that came out a year or two years ago. so it is not surprising you can't find it anymore in the stores..sometimes even the normal buckles are hard to find when inventory is low!


----------



## birkin50cm

Ive called the mothership in Paris and they couldnt even help...

They've changed your phone system now and you can't speak to the SA's in the store. Its a central line for all of Paris.

Ive emailed the Special Orders dept, as I have a contact there who did a SO for me via email only, which I found to be amazing! He did for me what the sotre said was not possible!

We'll see if he replies back to me...

the saga continues...



chincac said:


> a lot of H SAs are clueless when it comes to inventory and names! the so black was a limited edition of pieces, with the all black hardware, that came out a year or two years ago. so it is not surprising you can't find it anymore in the stores..sometimes even the normal buckles are hard to find when inventory is low!


----------



## apk

From top
Gold/black with H matte buckle
Red/white with CDC perma brass buckle
Orange/natural with H gold hammered buckle
42mm belt( not sure of color)


----------



## hermesugo

birkin50cm said:


> probably was the quizz???
> 
> black enamel with silver trim border?




 No, it was the same H buckle that the gentleman in the picture is wearing, just like on the SO Black Birkin's and Kelly's. If it's worth a shot, try giving Hermes in Glasgow Scotland a call and see if they can help you? Best of luck!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## nyp12

apk said:


> From top
> Gold/black with H matte buckle
> Red/white with CDC perma brass buckle
> Orange/natural with H gold hammered buckle
> 42mm belt( not sure of color)


Beautiful Collection!


----------



## birkin50cm

ok will have a go

do you have a regular SA to recommend there?



hermesugo said:


> No, it was the same H buckle that the gentleman in the picture is wearing, just like on the SO Black Birkin's and Kelly's. If it's worth a shot, try giving Hermes in Glasgow Scotland a call and see if they can help you? Best of luck!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi all,

Just wondering...does anyone know if H. made a regular belt kit in Sanguine color?


----------



## pjlatte

**Chanel** said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering...does anyone know if H. made a regular belt kit in Sanguine color?



Yes, you can get one in Sanguine. Mia posted hers here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-paris-heavenly-blessings-silks-pg-4-15-a-678977-4.html


----------



## **Chanel**

pjlatte said:


> Yes, you can get one in Sanguine. Mia posted hers here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-paris-heavenly-blessings-silks-pg-4-15-a-678977-4.html


 
Thank you, that's good to know .


----------



## hermesugo

birkin50cm said:


> ok will have a go
> 
> do you have a regular SA to recommend there?



No I don't, but they are all pretty helpful in there, hope you are able to find it!


----------



## raver1

I happened to call my local Hermes today only 10 minutes after they received a few belt straps. I hurried over and purchased the Black(box)/Orange(togo).


----------



## Cookies1993

How much does a mens 32mm gold/black with silver H buckle cost in the UK? and anyone been the Selfridges or New Bond Street stores recently, were there many belts available?

Thanks


----------



## Cecille

Hi.would you know the current price of the big H (i think its d 42) buckle, the plain gold plated and the leather for the buckle?i am here in vienna and for both, it would cost 800euros mnus 12percent tax.


----------



## hopiko

For Nyone looking, there are finally some belt kits on h.com US!


----------



## cityboy340

hopiko said:


> For Nyone looking, there are finally some belt kits on h.com US!



they popped up about 2 hours ago and they're almost all gone!! I managed to grab just 1


----------



## mp4

Picked this up yesterday....prune Bluff belt.  Does anyone have this?  They had it in black, but I have black with my straps....so I thought I'd get something a little less conventional.   What do you think?  They only had black in the US, but I'm wondering if this came in any other colors.

TIA for any additional info!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^Very subtle Hermes D... I have never seen that belt! Nice.

Here's My official contribution to this thread...

Rose Shaharazade porus croc 85
and
Blue Electric/Graphite Leather


----------



## Israeli_Flava

more pics of my little treasure


----------



## ACTRESS

My H belt Orange/Chocolate Brown w Brushed Silver H, Tohu Bohu Twilly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## nyp12

nice collection


----------



## jeshika

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^Very subtle Hermes D... I have never seen that belt! Nice.
> 
> Here's My official contribution to this thread...
> 
> Rose Shaharazade porus croc 85
> and
> Blue Electric/Graphite Leather



oh BE belt!!!!!  i have been looking for it everywhere!!!!!

And that Rose Scheherazade! 

Congrats again, *IF*!


----------



## discoadam

Israeli_Flava said:


> more pics of my little treasure



Such beautiful colour! Perfectly matched belt and Twilly. So chic. So H.


----------



## discoadam

mp4 said:


> Picked this up yesterday....prune Bluff belt.  Does anyone have this?  They had it in black, but I have black with my straps....so I thought I'd get something a little less conventional.   What do you think?  They only had black in the US, but I'm wondering if this came in any other colors.
> 
> TIA for any additional info!



Fabulous belt! Never seen before. Thank you ever so much for sharing the pic.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

discoadam said:


> Such beautiful colour! Perfectly matched belt and Twilly. So chic. So H.


 

 **blushing** TY Adam


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jeshika said:


> oh BE belt!!!!!  i have been looking for it everywhere!!!!!
> 
> And that Rose Scheherazade!
> 
> Congrats again, *IF*!


 
Ty Jeshika! It is truly being loved... had to go get some new twillies/silks to match. RS is amazing!!!!!!!!!

and the BE was a lucky find as well. I'm dying to get the BE Clic Clac but I'm trying to be good....


----------



## papertiger

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^Very subtle Hermes D... I have never seen that belt! Nice.
> 
> Here's My official contribution to this thread...
> 
> Rose Shaharazade porus croc 85
> and
> Blue Electric/Graphite Leather



I am too jealous to comment


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> I am too jealous to comment


 
Awwwww back atcha sweets!


----------



## ceci

I don't think I have posted any photos. Only 3 combo with 2 buckles so far but well fit what I need.

Gold Togo / Black Box
Rubis Swift / Chocolate Chamonix
BE Epsom / Graphite Swift

Hammered H GHW
Brushed Mirage PHW

Photos from last year or two.


----------



## Seedlessplum

ceci said:


> I don't think I have posted any photos. Only 3 combo with 2 buckles so far but well fit what I need.
> 
> Gold Togo / Black Box
> Rubis Swift / Chocolate Chamonix
> BE Epsom / Graphite Swift
> 
> Hammered H GHW
> Brushed Mirage PHW
> 
> Photos from last year or two.


 
Beautiful shots lady! I love your dresses. All are so nice!
I love Hermes belt. One belt can be worn in 2 ways! 
Thus if you have 2 belts, you can have 4 styles.


----------



## porsche09

ceci said:


> I don't think I have posted any photos. Only 3 combo with 2 buckles so far but well fit what I need.
> 
> Gold Togo / Black Box
> Rubis Swift / Chocolate Chamonix
> BE Epsom / Graphite Swift
> 
> Hammered H GHW
> Brushed Mirage PHW
> 
> Photos from last year or two.


Love the Blue w/ Ghw...


----------



## Seedlessplum

Just got a sydney belt: Mykonos/black with GHW






Comparing Mykonos with my BE lindy


----------



## foxymom

hi everyone! just got my new h belt  i got an 85 and i can use it on my low waist jeans. i used it the whole day yesterday, and when i removed it, there was a dent in the middle of the belt leather  its not too bad, but does it mean the belt is too short to be used that way?


----------



## ManwithBirkin

foxymom said:
			
		

> hi everyone! just got my new h belt  i got an 85 and i can use it on my low waist jeans. i used it the whole day yesterday, and when i removed it, there was a dent in the middle of the belt leather  its not too bad, but does it mean the belt is too short to be used that way?



It happened to me as well. I put them back in its box and it got better. Their leather is quite flexible  i would say.


----------



## RocGuy

There are belt kits available on the US H website as of this morning. Someone should go buy them before my credit card gets mad at me! :lolots:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cityboy340

RocGuy said:


> There are belt kits available on the US H website as of this morning. Someone should go buy them before my credit card gets mad at me! :lolots:



There's only 1! It's in size 85 only though


----------



## szuszuszu

apk, your collection is so beautiful, especially the Red/white with CDC perma brass buckle


My contribution:





Constance gold buckle, 24mm black box/gold courcheval strap.



apk said:


> From top
> Gold/black with H matte buckle
> Red/white with CDC perma brass buckle
> Orange/natural with H gold hammered buckle
> 42mm belt( not sure of color)


----------



## szuszuszu

ceci, your combos with 3 straps and 2 buckles are just perfect, with neutrals and colour pops.



ceci said:


> I don't think I have posted any photos. Only 3 combo with 2 buckles so far but well fit what I need.
> 
> Gold Togo / Black Box
> Rubis Swift / Chocolate Chamonix
> BE Epsom / Graphite Swift
> 
> Hammered H GHW
> Brushed Mirage PHW
> 
> Photos from last year or two.


----------



## carlitos1020

RocGuy said:


> There are belt kits available on the US H website as of this morning. Someone should go buy them before my credit card gets mad at me! :lolots:



do you remember what was the price for the gold polished buckle kit?


----------



## bagloverss

Hi!  I am looking for some advice.  I currently have the gold H buckle with a small sized black/tan reversible belt.  The belt is so small though, I can only get it around my waist.  My SA just called me to tell me that she has a longer belt in stock now that will fit my hips so I can wear it with jeans and pants.  It's also the black/tan combo.  Would you get the longer belt? I guess I will be able to wear it a lot more if I have the longer belt... But it's so much money! Eep!


----------



## cityboy340

bagloverss said:


> Hi!  I am looking for some advice.  I currently have the gold H buckle with a small sized black/tan reversible belt.  The belt is so small though, I can only get it around my waist.  My SA just called me to tell me that she has a longer belt in stock now that will fit my hips so I can wear it with jeans and pants.  It's also the black/tan combo.  Would you get the longer belt? I guess I will be able to wear it a lot more if I have the longer belt... But it's so much money! Eep!



I'd honestly say pass because if the longer one is the same color combo as the shorter one then that's not much variety LOL. If they have the same size in a different color combo I'd go for it. If you want the same combo to be able to wear a lot though then I'd go for it. The money would be well spent because you'd definitely get a ton of use out of it! Good luck on your decision


----------



## bagloverss

Thanks so much for the advice!  I did cave earlier today and went and bought it.  I told myself that they are classic colors and I can wear them forever.  One belt to wear with my pants and jeans, and the other to wear with dresses and tunics.  Hopefully I don't regret my decision.


----------



## cityboy340

bagloverss said:


> Thanks so much for the advice!  I did cave earlier today and went and bought it.  I told myself that they are classic colors and I can wear them forever.  One belt to wear with my pants and jeans, and the other to wear with dresses and tunics.  Hopefully I don't regret my decision.



I don't think you will! That way you can have a fresh one for dressier outfits. Congrats on the new belt!


----------



## bagloverss

cityboy340 said:


> I don't think you will! That way you can have a fresh one for dressier outfits. Congrats on the new belt!



Thank you so much!


----------



## foxymom

ManwithBirkin said:


> It happened to me as well. I put them back in its box and it got better. Their leather is quite flexible  i would say.



thank you!  i feel much better


----------



## carlitos1020

Hi guys , i just got my first H belt today, 32mm black/gold with gold shinny buckle, im so fascinated with the quality of the belt, but i need some help from you, i wear jeans and casual clothes most of the time, do you suggest any shoes or sneakers to complement my belt? any idea? any brand? or any color? all opinions are welcome.

thank you


----------



## cityboy340

carlitos1020 said:


> Hi guys , i just got my first H belt today, 32mm black/gold with gold shinny buckle, im so fascinated with the quality of the belt, but i need some help from you, i wear jeans and casual clothes most of the time, do you suggest any shoes or sneakers to complement my belt? any idea? any brand? or any color? all opinions are welcome.
> 
> thank you



you can wear pretty much anything you want with the belt! That's the beauty of it, the black box leather side may be a bit more dressy, the gold side more funky and casual. I'm a guy so I wear mine with sneakers as well as dress shoes and jeans or trousers. Enjoy your new belt!


----------



## TankerToad

M007 said:


> ^ this is called the Queen and it comes in 24 mm.
> you can refer to this link : http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html


This is the queen belt buckle, which is 24mm, in action. Etoupe swift belt strap.


----------



## ispeakprada

carlitos1020 said:


> Hi guys , i just got my first H belt today, 32mm black/gold with gold shinny buckle, im so fascinated with the quality of the belt, but i need some help from you, i wear jeans and casual clothes most of the time, do you suggest any shoes or sneakers to complement my belt? any idea? any brand? or any color? all opinions are welcome.
> 
> thank you



Congrats on ur belt...cn u tell me the price in used for your belt? Thanks in advance


----------



## carlitos1020

ispeakprada said:


> Congrats on ur belt...cn u tell me the price in used for your belt? Thanks in advance



The price of the belt was $710 but with shipping and illinois taxes the total price was $815, but this belt is worth it every penny

thank u


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

I am on 2 waiting lists for a belt, i try the website but there are no belt kits available in 90CM..i dont know how long i have to wait for


----------



## carlitos1020

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I am on 2 waiting lists for a belt, i try the website but there are no belt kits available in 90CM..i dont know how long i have to wait for



i was very lucky, because , im a new hermes customer, i was just browsing some websites when i saw that they were available on the hermes site, i got it immediately, it wasn't planned, that was last friday , i got a size 90  , the next days i started to track the website looking for some straps, and i find out that they restock their website in the mornings maybe between 8-10, so i recommend you to start checking the website at this hours, my SA told me that is easy to get it online that in the store.

good luck


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

carlitos1020 said:


> i was very lucky, because , im a new hermes customer, i was just browsing some websites when i saw that they were available on the hermes site, i got it immediately, it wasn't planned, that was last friday , i got a size 90  , the next days i started to track the website looking for some straps, and i find out that they restock their website in the mornings maybe between 8-10, so i recommend you to start checking the website at this hours, my SA told me that is easy to get it online that in the store.
> 
> good luck



Were u on the US Website?


----------



## carlitos1020

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> Were u on the US Website?



yes in the us website, try to check every morning daily , and have your card ready because they fly in minutes.


----------



## carlitos1020

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> Were u on the US Website?


there are some availbale rite now, check the website  ASAP!!!


----------



## cityboy340

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I am on 2 waiting lists for a belt, i try the website but there are no belt kits available in 90CM..i dont know how long i have to wait for





carlitos1020 said:


> i was very lucky, because , im a new hermes customer, i was just browsing some websites when i saw that they were available on the hermes site, i got it immediately, it wasn't planned, that was last friday , i got a size 90  , the next days i started to track the website looking for some straps, and i find out that they restock their website in the mornings maybe between 8-10, so i recommend you to start checking the website at this hours, my SA told me that is easy to get it online that in the store.
> 
> good luck



yeah it really is a matter of luck! Hurry now they have a black/orange one in 90 on the usa.hermes.com website though! Run run run!! 

Edit: carlitos I just saw your post about them being up lol


----------



## carlitos1020

i just got an orange/brown 32 mm strap in 95cm


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I am on 2 waiting lists for a belt, i try the website but there are no belt kits available in 90CM..i dont know how long i have to wait for


 
Hey MrsM!! ***waves**
You almost need to stalk H.com to score a belt kit.... and I did just that 
The Fed Ex guy just left....Reveal in a few minutes....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Good evening my fellow belt collecting PFers 
My obsession (with belts) started only about a month ago. i have never been much of a leather belt wearer-er-er lol
Well, I was offered the belt kit in my avatar about a month ago (if that long even)... Ms. Rose Scheharazade porosus croc.... and it has been all down-slope from that day... and the fed ex man just left. Again. resents

Who's around????? Maybe I should take this to the main forum area....


----------



## cityboy340

Israeli_Flava said:


> Good evening my fellow belt collecting PFers
> My obsession (with belts) started only about a month ago. i have never been much of a leather belt wearer-er-er lol
> Well, I was offered the belt kit in my avatar about a month ago (if that long even)... Ms. Rose Scheharazade porosus croc.... and it has been all down-slope from that day... and the fed ex man just left. Again. resents
> 
> Who's around????? Maybe I should take this to the main forum area....



I'm here! Which one did you get???

Edit: wow the belt kits are gone already. I wonder how many they stocked...


----------



## fendibbag

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Good evening my fellow belt collecting PFers
> My obsession (with belts) started only about a month ago. i have never been much of a leather belt wearer-er-er lol
> Well, I was offered the belt kit in my avatar about a month ago (if that long even)... Ms. Rose Scheharazade porosus croc.... and it has been all down-slope from that day... and the fed ex man just left. Again. resents
> 
> Who's around????? Maybe I should take this to the main forum area....



I am here too!! Love your reveals !!!


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey MrsM!! ***waves**
> You almost need to stalk H.com to score a belt kit.... and I did just that
> The Fed Ex guy just left....Reveal in a few minutes....



I am begining to see that!!!! Cant wait for your reveal


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cityboy340 said:


> I'm here! Which one did you get???
> 
> Edit: wow the belt kits are gone already. I wonder how many they stocked...


 


MrsM-6-7-08 said:


> I am begining to see that!!!! Cant wait for your reveal


 
I made a reveal thread!!! Go check it out my darlings!!!


----------



## Thanh510

carlitos1020 said:
			
		

> Hi guys , i just got my first H belt today, 32mm black/gold with gold shinny buckle, im so fascinated with the quality of the belt, but i need some help from you, i wear jeans and casual clothes most of the time, do you suggest any shoes or sneakers to complement my belt? any idea? any brand? or any color? all opinions are welcome.
> 
> thank you



May I ask which location you found the belt at?


----------



## carlitos1020

Thanh510 said:


> May I ask which location you found the belt at?



i got the belt kit last friday on the us hermes.com website, and i got and extra entrap yesterday at the same site.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ispeakprada

carlitos1020 said:


> The price of the belt was $710 but with shipping and illinois taxes the total price was $815, but this belt is worth it every penny
> 
> thank u



Thank you very much. I plan on buying it at the Boston store, so hopefully it'll be a little cheaper .


----------



## carlitos1020

ispeakprada said:


> Thank you very much. I plan on buying it at the Boston store, so hopefully it'll be a little cheaper .



i hope so, they charge me 9.75 % illinois tax and $45 shipping, you should pay less than i,


----------



## nyp12

if your state does not have hermes then you pay no tax (just shipping)


----------



## ispeakprada

carlitos1020 said:


> i hope so, they charge me 9.75 % illinois tax and $45 shipping, you should pay less than i,



Hi just to confirm...is your belt the 32mm?


----------



## carlitos1020

ispeakprada said:


> Hi just to confirm...is your belt the 32mm?



yes 32 mm with gold shiny H buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I can't believe my luck lately so I wanted to share with my fellow belt lovers! I commented a while back to my SA that I would love rouge casaque/white strap and a phw CDC buckle. Honestly thought he forgot. Until TODAY!!!! Pics to come!! *


----------



## ilovenicebags

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I can't believe my luck lately so I wanted to share with my fellow belt lovers! I commented a while back to my SA that I would love rouge casaque/white strap and a phw CDC buckle. Honestly thought he forgot. Until TODAY!!!! Pics to come!! *


 
flava please stop with your constant beautiful reveals, I feel as though the H gods are playing favorites right now (LOL J/K !!). 

Keep the beautiful reveals coming and I will live vicariously through you! BTW Happy Late Memorial Day Darling I know you served in our armed forces.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ilovenicebags said:


> flava please stop with your constant beautiful reveals, I feel as though the H gods are playing favorites right now (LOL J/K !!).
> 
> Keep the beautiful reveals coming and I will live vicariously through you! BTW Happy Late Memorial Day Darling I know you served in our armed forces.


 
*You are so cute!* Thank you INB!!! Yes,_* I AM*_ going to stop now. No, really. I must. But I do think the H Gods were making up for the lack of a *Fuchsia Gator* CDC 

And thanks for the Memorial Day wishes!!!! Yes, 5 years in the AF.... and loved every minute of it :salute:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I have been a naug*H*ty naug*H*ty girl with these addictive belts!!!!

*Here goes my latest and greatest in 2 weeks *:shame:
Sooooo banned.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

And this is my ODJ: black chamonix with permabrass CDC buckle....


----------



## cityboy340

Israeli_Flava said:


> *You are so cute!* Thank you INB!!! Yes,_* I AM*_ going to stop now. No, really. I must. But I do think the H Gods were making up for the lack of a *Fuchsia Gator* CDC



Hahaha famous last words!! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> And this is my ODJ: black chamonix with permabrass CDC buckle....



Looks great on you! I love the colors and of coures the buckle! Is the permabrass any heavier than the normal palladium?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been a naug*H*ty naug*H*ty girl with these addictive belts!!!!
> 
> *Here goes my latest and greatest in 2 weeks *:shame:
> Sooooo banned.



Love it! Perfection.


----------



## apk

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> I have been a naugHty naugHty girl with these addictive belts!!!!
> 
> Here goes my latest and greatest in 2 weeks :shame:
> Sooooo banned.



Awesome, we are belt twins. Have the cdc buckle in perma brass. Love the colors!


----------



## carlitos1020

Israeli_Flava said:


> And this is my ODJ: black chamonix with permabrass CDC buckle....


 
Everything looks great on you, and congratulations for the new addition to your amazing collection !!!


----------



## Thanh510

I can't seem to find a Hermes belt online or at the boutique in sf. I was in NYC for a day and I tried both stores but no luck. Hopefully when I go to Hawaii in September I will have better luck. If anyone knows a boutique here in ca that has a Hermes belt kit, I'll really appreciate the info. TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## katvolution83

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been a naug*H*ty naug*H*ty girl with these addictive belts!!!!
> 
> *Here goes my latest and greatest in 2 weeks *:shame:
> Sooooo banned.


OMG!!!! This will go well with my Rouge C K32!!!!!!


----------



## carlitos1020

i just got my second belt strap, orange-brown, i love his color combo but i still have trouble to wear it, as you can see on the pictures the buckle still new, most of my wardrobe are neutral colors and i am trying to add some colors and shades to compliment my belts, i just got this shirt yesterday tell me what you think or if should get a different color instead, all your comments are very welcome. 

thank u


----------



## sydspy

carlitos1020 said:


> i just got my second belt strap, orange-brown, i love his color combo but i still have trouble to wear it, as you can see on the pictures the buckle still new, most of my wardrobe are neutral colors and i am trying to add some colors and shades to compliment my belts, i just got this shirt yesterday tell me what you think or if should get a different color instead, all your comments are very welcome.
> 
> thank u



that looks great..........baby blue with orange.........why not??.........


----------



## Freeze

It is refreshing! But, I still think any white polo/ shirt is perfect with this belt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlitos1020 said:


> i just got my second belt strap, orange-brown, i love his color combo but i still have trouble to wear it, as you can see on the pictures the buckle still new, most of my wardrobe are neutral colors and i am trying to add some colors and shades to compliment my belts, i just got this shirt yesterday tell me what you think or if should get a different color instead, all your comments are very welcome.
> 
> thank u


 
*I think it's nice for summer!!! Curious what shoes did you wear?  It's easier for females to tie all the colors together with a scarf... so I can see why you have a bit off trouble.*

*Here's my belt pics for the day. This is Vermillion/white 32mm.... *


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I think it's nice for summer!!! Curious what shoes did you wear?  It's easier for females to tie all the colors together with a scarf... so I can see why you have a bit off trouble.*
> 
> *Here's my belt pics for the day. This is Vermillion/white 32mm.... *



You pair them all so well. I love your OOTD! And as always you look gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yodaling1 said:


> You pair them all so well. I love your OOTD! And as always you look gorgeous!


 
*Aww thx Wen! *

*I purchased this scarf the same day I got my B and I never wore it. I actually almost regretted picking it. HOW DUMB WAS THAT!!!!!??? Well, I think part of the problem was I didn't have all these belts yet lol But I put her on this morning and my heart melted!!! Soooo many belt and CDC options with this scarf....There is RC, Gold, Orange aaaaand BE in this scarf... not to mention I think it's just so sharp! *


----------



## carlitos1020

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I think it's nice for summer!!! Curious what shoes did you wear?  It's easier for females to tie all the colors together with a scarf... so I can see why you have a bit off trouble.*
> 
> *Here's my belt pics for the day. This is Vermillion/white 32mm.... *



i have two choices i can use a pair of light brown Gucci moccasins or a white (plain) louboutin  sneakers, i also some drivers-loafers shoes in different colors, but they have logos or buckles.


----------



## ekalasho

Hi everyone I need help with men's belt sizing. I know I should go try it on at my local Hermes store before purchasing on eBay but I think I'll take the chance. I wear a 31 in most designer jeans and sometimes a 32. My dress pants I usually wear in that same range as well. Would I need a size 90 or 95 belt? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cityboy340

ekalasho said:


> Hi everyone I need help with men's belt sizing. I know I should go try it on at my local Hermes store before purchasing on eBay but I think I'll take the chance. I wear a 31 in most designer jeans and sometimes a 32. My dress pants I usually wear in that same range as well. Would I need a size 90 or 95 belt? Thanks in advance!



I wear a 32 and have the size 95 and it fits perfectly. Hopefully it works out for you!


----------



## ekalasho

cityboy340 said:


> I wear a 32 and have the size 95 and it fits perfectly. Hopefully it works out for you!



Thanks! Now I just have to decide if I want the reversible H belt with a gold or silver buckle!


----------



## cityboy340

ekalasho said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to decide if I want the reversible H belt with a gold or silver buckle!



What color combo belt were you thinking of?


----------



## ekalasho

cityboy340 said:


> What color combo belt were you thinking of?



The brown/black belt. I think I want to buy this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-1...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc71bfdf8#ht_612wt_1187


----------



## cityboy340

ekalasho said:


> The brown/black belt. I think I want to buy this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-1...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc71bfdf8#ht_612wt_1187



Ah well you can't buy the buckles separately so you'd be stuck with the silver one that it comes with. Make sure to get this authenticated just in case! Good luck in grabbing it!


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

Can the cdc buckle be bought seperately? How much? TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> And this is my ODJ: black chamonix with permabrass CDC buckle....



You look gorgeous dear! You actually look like one of the pretty actresses in my part of the globe! As for the cdc buckle, did you get it seperately? Or it should come with the strap?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Crazyforbirkin said:


> Can the cdc buckle be bought seperately? How much? TIA!


 
No, you cannot buy ANY buckle by itself. Buckles are only sold with a strap. But you can buy a strap with no buckle. Crazy Hermes rules lol



Crazyforbirkin said:


> You look gorgeous dear! You actually look like one of the pretty actresses in my part of the globe! As for the cdc buckle, did you get it seperately? Or it should come with the strap?


 
TY so much darling!!!


----------



## Kiss3s

Love her to pieces!


----------



## cityboy340

Does anyone know which countries allow you to purchase the buckle and strap separately? I know that Japan does, do any other places allow this?


----------



## Deborah1986

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I think it's nice for summer!!! Curious what shoes did you wear?  It's easier for females to tie all the colors together with a scarf... so I can see why you have a bit off trouble.*
> 
> *Here's my belt pics for the day. This is Vermillion/white 32mm.... *



_love it looks great..
What are the names from the scarves  looks amazing_


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thx Deborah! I do love my Grande Tenue! Here's the ref info and the link:

Ref. 001729S40
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/scarves...figurable-product-001729s-24799.html?nuance=6


----------



## Deborah1986

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx Deborah! I do love my Grande Tenue! Here's the ref info and the link:
> 
> Ref. 001729S40
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/scarves...figurable-product-001729s-24799.html?nuance=6



_Thank you for the link ..love it on you..but the design is nothing for me _


----------



## Deanaomi

Hi all.. I'm new to te forum..
I wanted to buy a hermes H buckle for my husband..
But all the stores in NYC are sold out.. I'm supposed to give him the present by the end of the week.. The stores hv no idea when they are going to get the shipment.. And their new policy, they cant ship good from other city.. I know Bellagio Hermes in Vegas is going to recieve something something tommorow, but what about NYC.. Any ideas??
Have been looking at craig list, but not really sure, since this is my first time purchasing it.. Wouldnt want to stumble into a fake one.. And the price just differ so much starting from $70 (fake one obviously) $300 $500 $600 $800
I only know it would be around $1200 for a new complete set..
Anyway if they have the reciept, can we assume that it is the real deal?
Please help...


----------



## sydspy

Deanaomi said:


> Hi all.. I'm new to te forum..
> I wanted to buy a hermes H buckle for my husband..
> But all the stores in NYC are sold out.. I'm supposed to give him the present by the end of the week.. The stores hv no idea when they are going to get the shipment.. And their new policy, they cant ship good from other city.. I know Bellagio Hermes in Vegas is going to recieve something something tommorow, but what about NYC.. Any ideas??
> Have been looking at craig list, but not really sure, since this is my first time purchasing it.. Wouldnt want to stumble into a fake one.. And the price just differ so much starting from $70 (fake one obviously) $300 $500 $600 $800
> I only know it would be around $1200 for a new complete set..
> Anyway if they have the reciept, can we assume that it is the real deal?
> Please help...



receipt can also be faked....... have you tried hermes.com at all??.........sometimes , it does pop up.........good luck in your search........


----------



## sabgianna

In Germany you can buy the buckle separately. I got a black buckle for my husband without the strap as he had a strap already. I don't know about any other countries tough.


----------



## Deanaomi

I monitor it twice a day and it hasnt pop out.. Fake reciept? Oh my..
Thanks anyway...


----------



## sabgianna

Kiss3s said:


> Love her to pieces!


That belt is lovely!! Do you know the name of the red? Cheers


----------



## Kiss3s

sabgianna said:


> That belt is lovely!! Do you know the name of the red? Cheers


Hi Sweetie! I am not sure about the exact color but this is what the description says, Hermes H Buckle Constance Belt Black Red Reversible. Thank you for your sweet comment.


----------



## Kiss3s

The H belt just sold out online  I will keep checking though...


----------



## Kiss3s

Deanaomi said:


> Hi all.. I'm new to te forum..
> I wanted to buy a hermes H buckle for my husband..
> But all the stores in NYC are sold out.. I'm supposed to give him the present by the end of the week.. The stores hv no idea when they are going to get the shipment.. And their new policy, they cant ship good from other city.. I know Bellagio Hermes in Vegas is going to recieve something something tommorow, but what about NYC.. Any ideas??
> Have been looking at craig list, but not really sure, since this is my first time purchasing it.. Wouldnt want to stumble into a fake one.. And the price just differ so much starting from $70 (fake one obviously) $300 $500 $600 $800
> I only know it would be around $1200 for a new complete set..
> Anyway if they have the reciept, can we assume that it is the real deal?
> Please help...



Perhaps, you could put your name on the waiting list since they go through the list as soon as they get a new shipment. You can always check Hermes.com and if you are lucky, you just might find one for your hubby. Good luck!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Deanaomi

I just got the belt... Yay..
Tried my luck, go to the Maddison Store. And someone just returned their belt, have no idea why. I got the 32mm, basically thats the only one available.
Not too big which is nice i think.. Got a black and brown reversible..
Its not as expensive as i thought.. Maybe i was looking at the bigger belt price all this time..
Anyway thank u all...


----------



## skylover83

My local store is completely out of stocks. I want H Constance belt so badly. I am thinking to ask my friend in Japan to get me one instead.  Sigh...Would you girls please give me some advices on sizing? I normally wear jeans in size 25 sometimes 24 if it runs little bigger and my hip size is 34. Should I get 75cm or 80cm? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sydspy

Deanaomi said:


> I just got the belt... Yay..
> Tried my luck, go to the Maddison Store. And someone just returned their belt, have no idea why. I got the 32mm, basically thats the only one available.
> Not too big which is nice i think.. Got a black and brown reversible..
> Its not as expensive as i thought.. Maybe i was looking at the bigger belt price all this time..
> Anyway thank u all...



perfect timing..........


----------



## Cristal lyn

Does online H ever stock the 24mm belt strap? I have been looking for awhile now, and it hasn't popped up. And my local SA basically told me not to hold my breath


----------



## mrs.hu

Cristal lyn said:
			
		

> Does online H ever stock the 24mm belt strap? I have been looking for awhile now, and it hasn't popped up. And my local SA basically told me not to hold my breath



I have seen the size 24 online -- it was several months ago tho.


----------



## Cristal lyn

mrs.hu said:


> I have seen the size 24 online -- it was several months ago tho.



Thanks for the response, I'll keep checking!


----------



## mrs.hu

Cristal lyn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response, I'll keep checking!



Oh I just remembered that I didn't see it on the hermes USA website, but one of the other countries - italy? Can't quite recall. Sorry


----------



## 336

Is the H belt still $630 USD? I can't find t on the US website


----------



## cityboy340

336 said:


> Is the H belt still $630 USD? I can't find t on the US website



The 32mm is 710USD now including the buckle. It's very rarely on the US site and if it is it usually sells out within an hour or two!


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Hi everyone! Since the authenticate accessories board doesn't do belts anymore, I'm hoping I can get some help with a belt that I bought at a church thrift store. *If* it's real, it would be the Constance, right? No big deal if I bought a fake because the belt cost 75 cents (was originally a dollar but they had a Friday special). THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Designerlover23

Love the H belt!


----------



## chaneljewel

I love looking at everyone else's belts.  I have one that I haven't worn in ages so am considering selling it.  Am I crazy to do that?


----------



## ABlovesH

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Hi everyone! Since the authenticate accessories board doesn't do belts anymore, I'm hoping I can get some help with a belt that I bought at a church thrift store. *If* it's real, it would be the Constance, right? No big deal if I bought a fake because the belt cost 75 cents (was originally a dollar but they had a Friday special). THANKS!!!!!



How exciting if it turns out to be real!!! I'm not an expert, so I don't want to give an opinion on authenticity & accidently lead you astray. Are you near an H boutique? A very easy way to confirm authenticity is to take the belt in & ask about getting an extra hole added. They won't punch an extra hole unless the belt is authentic. Good luck & keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

ABlovesH said:


> How exciting if it turns out to be real!!! I'm not an expert, so I don't want to give an opinion on authenticity & accidently lead you astray. Are you near an H boutique? A very easy way to confirm authenticity is to take the belt in & ask about getting an extra hole added. They won't punch an extra hole unless the belt is authentic. Good luck & keep us posted on the outcome!



Oh that's a great idea! I might be able to go to the Chicago store sometime this summer.


----------



## girlygeek

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Hi everyone! Since the authenticate accessories board doesn't do belts anymore, I'm hoping I can get some help with a belt that I bought at a church thrift store. *If* it's real, it would be the Constance, right? No big deal if I bought a fake because the belt cost 75 cents (was originally a dollar but they had a Friday special). THANKS!!!!!



So exciting, would have been a great deal! BTW I don't think this is the 
constance, the constance has a slightly different 'H' design. the inside of the H is straight without the protrusion in the inside  that's based on what I saw on the website and on the tags of the buckle. Can't help you verify it though, not an expert in authenticity


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## girlygeek

my 24mm constance and 32mm belts. really love how they can match every outfit! someday i hope to add the silver buckle to my collection if i can lay my hands on them, but for now i'll stick with these 2 gold babies.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Hi everyone! Since the authenticate accessories board doesn't do belts anymore, I'm hoping I can get some help with a belt that I bought at a church thrift store. *If* it's real, it would be the Constance, right? No big deal if I bought a fake because the belt cost 75 cents (was originally a dollar but they had a Friday special). THANKS!!!!!



Can't comment on authenticity. The Constance refers to the H buckle that goes with the 42mm strap.  I have several H buckles that are worn with 32 mm straps but they are not called Constance. Just H buckle according to my SA. HTH!


----------



## Kiss3s

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I think it's nice for summer!!! Curious what shoes did you wear? It's easier for females to tie all the colors together with a scarf... so I can see why you have a bit off trouble.*
> 
> *Here's my belt pics for the day. This is Vermillion/white 32mm.... *


 Love the scarf and belt!  beautiful colors!


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Israeli_Flava said:


> Can't comment on authenticity. The Constance refers to the H buckle that goes with the 42mm strap.  I have several H buckles that are worn with 32 mm straps but they are not called Constance. Just H buckle according to my SA. HTH!



Thanks


----------



## carlinha

Hello everyone, sorry if this question has been repeated but I did a search and couldn't find an exact answer...

Does anyone have the price for the Constance (42mm wide) belt with an H buckle?  Thank you so much!


----------



## _LadyLondon

702£ over here in England via Hermes.co.uk I assume it's sold out now as my info is based on the price 2 weeks ago. Depending on what style buckle you want as Hermes offers three. The listings you see on eBay that RRP it as 250-400 are fake. If I'm wrong, please correct me.


----------



## _LadyLondon

750£ I was told not 702£.


----------



## LadyCupid

carlinha said:


> Hello everyone, sorry if this question has been repeated but I did a search and couldn't find an exact answer...
> 
> Does anyone have the price for the Constance (42mm wide) belt with an H buckle?  Thank you so much!



Does this help Carla? I saved this on my computer from H.com


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^Wow! I never realized what a big price jump from 32 to 42mm. Geesh. I'll stick with 32.


----------



## carlinha

_LadyLondon said:


> 750£ I was told not 702£.



thank you *ladylondon*!



yodaling1 said:


> Does this help Carla? I saved this on my computer from H.com



thanks so much *wen*, that helps immensely!!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

carlinha said:


> thanks so much *wen*, that helps immensely!!!!



You are welcome.


----------



## _LadyLondon

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Does this help Carla? I saved this on my computer from H.com



If the belt was Togo instead of Epsom the price would remain the same right?


----------



## ms piggy

Please do not incite and respond to drama.


----------



## HermesFSH

Hi, I just wanted to ask about my Togo/Black Box belt. The Togo (Etoupe) side is perfect. The Black Box side has several fine lines down it, possibly small cracks in the leather? It has been used a lot and I just wanted to check this was normal, after all, it is curved around my body in use so can't be kept "straight". 

I am in the process of using Docrides B&O treatment and it has softened a lot, so will this stop further cracks developing?


----------



## xilej

HermesFSH said:


> Hi, I just wanted to ask about my Togo/Black Box belt. The Togo (Etoupe) side is perfect. The Black Box side has several fine lines down it, possibly small cracks in the leather? It has been used a lot and I just wanted to check this was normal, after all, it is curved around my body in use so can't be kept "straight".
> 
> I am in the process of using Docrides B&O treatment and it has softened a lot, so will this stop further cracks developing?



If you wear the Togo side often, it does cause very fine "wrinkles" on the Box side, because the leather grain becomes "compressed". Wearing the Box side often stretches out the leather fibers, making the lines seem less obvious.

Having stretch/flex lines on Box leather is normal - if you curl your belt strap in two different ways (Box inside a loop, and then outside) you should see how the grain "reacts" and the lines seem to appear or disappear. 

You should only be worried if the dye is peeling and exposing the leather fibers below it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HermesFSH

xilej said:


> If you wear the Togo side often, it does cause very fine "wrinkles" on the Box side, because the leather grain becomes "compressed". Wearing the Box side often stretches out the leather fibers, making the lines seem less obvious.
> 
> Having stretch/flex lines on Box leather is normal - if you curl your belt strap in two different ways (Box inside a loop, and then outside) you should see how the grain "reacts" and the lines seem to appear or disappear.
> 
> You should only be worried if the dye is peeling and exposing the leather fibers below it.



Thanks for the reply 

I thought I was using the sides equally, lately I have been using the Box side outermost rather than the Togo side. It's not peeling or exposed at present so that's something to be thankful for. I will see how things go, thank you.


----------



## luxurylife88

I am not into belts but seeing this thread makes me want to have some h belts.
I am also curious of the name of this belt.
From the Queen family?

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2609&pictureid=94334


----------



## Halothane

Latest purchase.
Right side one is Tosca!


----------



## Martinibeach

Halothane said:


> Latest purchase.
> Right side one is Tosca!


 

Two beatiful belts! Big congrats!! Tosca is such an attractive color! 

What is the color combination in the left pic?


----------



## Halothane

Martinibeach said:


> Two beatiful belts! Big congrats!! Tosca is such an attractive color!
> 
> What is the color combination in the left pic?



The left is orange with brush gold buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

The strap, the buckle, 1 box (the buckle in the center and the strap is going around the outside of the same box) and the buckle is inside a pouch.... Like so. And Cites, if the strap is exotic.  Period.

H boutique doesn't sell buckles without the purchase of a strap at the same time. You can purchase a strap without a buckle from a boutique. Have never seen an orange card with ANY H purchase EVER. HTH!


----------



## rankiba

Those who want to buy a 42mm belt
*ITS UP ON THE ONLINE SHOP OF HERMES NOW!!!*


----------



## _LadyLondon

Hello I have a question: is a 32MM Hermes Belt bigger than a 42MM belt? Also what is the exact width measurements of a 42MM belt people are telling different width measurements. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deathspike

_LadyLondon said:


> Hello I have a question: is a 32MM Hermes Belt bigger than a 42MM belt? Also what is the exact width measurements of a 42MM belt people are telling different width measurements.
> 
> Thanks in advance



  Nope. A 42mm belt is wider than a 32mm belt if that makes sense. The buckles are also bigger as well.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_LadyLondon said:


> Hello I have a question: is a 32MM Hermes Belt bigger than a 42MM belt? Also what is the exact width measurements of a 42MM belt people are telling different width measurements.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Is 42 a bigger number than 32? :giggles: 32mm belt is 32mm wide. A 42mm is 42mm wide... 

Now just figure out how big your waist is... and u will know what length to get....

If you are not used to using mm... use an online measurement converter...


----------



## modthispny

man! so i found the 32MM palladium/silver buckle last week with orange togo/black box belt last week, purchased it, i got it today, but the belt is too short on me!

i'm 6'3 and wear a 32 waist, i called a local store before ordering and the SA recommended a 90. 

and now they are out of stock and sold out!

looks like i'm going to have to wait another few months again and buy a 95. do you think 95 will be a good fit or should i get 100?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

modthispny said:


> man! so i found the 32MM palladium/silver buckle last week with orange togo/black box belt last week, purchased it, i got it today, but the belt is too short on me!
> 
> i'm 6'3 and wear a 32 waist, i called a local store before ordering and the SA recommended a 90.
> 
> and now they are out of stock and sold out!
> 
> looks like i'm going to have to wait another few months again and buy a 95. do you think 95 will be a good fit or should i get 100?


 
Awww... that's terrible. u got it on H.Com? if so, u can get a refund. They have had many belts listed lately.... keep checking.
Your size depends on where you wear your pants. 95 would be good for dress pants... 100 for casual looks worn lower on the hip.  Keep in mind, you can put extra holes in the 100... but obviously can't do anything with a belt that's too short


----------



## modthispny

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww... that's terrible. u got it on H.Com? if so, u can get a refund. They have had many belts listed lately.... keep checking.
> Your size depends on where you wear your pants. 95 would be good for dress pants... 100 for casual looks worn lower on the hip.  Keep in mind, you can put extra holes in the 100... but obviously can't do anything with a belt that's too short



yea it was from h.com, already sent it for a refund.

i want to use it for both dress and casual, so you're right, 100 might be a better fit.

will keep checking.


----------



## modthispny

they have added some belts on hermes.com, they also have the constance as well along with different colors for the belt...but limited on sizes.

need to click on belts, belts again, then you will see belt clicks pop up.

no 100 size with plated silver/palladium buckle though


----------



## Israeli_Flava

modthispny said:


> they have added some belts on hermes.com, they also have the constance as well along with different colors for the belt...but limited on sizes.
> 
> need to click on belts, belts again, then you will see belt clicks pop up.
> 
> no 100 size with plated silver/palladium buckle though


 
I thought of you today when I saw all the belt kits. Nothing in your size?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## daly15

modthispny said:


> they have added some belts on hermes.com, they also have the constance as well along with different colors for the belt...but limited on sizes.
> 
> need to click on belts, belts again, then you will see belt clicks pop up.
> 
> no 100 size with plated silver/palladium buckle though



After seeing your post, I was able to grab a belt kit for my husband after 2 months stalking hermes.com, so thank you very much for the heads up.
I hope you find yours soon!


----------



## LadyCupid

enamel buckle


----------



## modthispny

Israeli_Flava said:


> I thought of you today when I saw all the belt kits. Nothing in your size?



yea nothing my size. i really want the plated silver buckle and i decided to go with 100 cm per your suggestion.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Etoupe and blue abyss


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ferocia_coutura said:


> Etoupe and blue abyss
> View attachment 1820061


 
Oh yum! Can you post a good pic of *BA* plz?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yodaling1 said:


> enamel buckle


 
Oh wow!!! I'd love the white enamel one!!!! Where did u find these?


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow!!! I'd love the white enamel one!!!! Where did u find these?



Singapore.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

modthispny said:


> yea nothing my size. i really want the plated silver buckle and i decided to go with 100 cm per your suggestion.


 
Belt kits in your size on H.com 

http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## miffy

I've been obsessed with the cdc belt lately! Are they hard to come by at the boutiques? I'm particularly interested in the black shadow, I'm assuming that was a LE?


----------



## daly15

Many belt kits available at H.com. Hurry!!!


----------



## modthispny

daly15 said:


> Many belt kits available at H.com. Hurry!!!



i saw, had my size belt but no silver plated buckle.


----------



## elnazsn

Hey everyone! a general thought i cant really decide on about collier de chien belts

I LUUUUVV the black leather with gold hardware, I just think it would be soooo classy over anything, coat,dress,kimono top...anything:d the thing is, it is verrrry expensive for its use, i could buy another BAG:d and more important, the new models look a bit thinner (less wide) than the old medor ones. I cant find one to try on it shops, I only see them online and in ebay I have a short upper body and long legs but I dont think i could pull off a collier de chien on my waist that wasnt wide  do you think its worth the price?


----------



## elnazsn

miffy said:


> I've been obsessed with the cdc belt lately! Are they hard to come by at the boutiques? I'm particularly interested in the black shadow, I'm assuming that was a LE?


 
by CDC im assuming its collier de chien, not good with acronyms. if thats what their called. OMG i love them! but, as you said, hard to find i live in london and have tried out a few shop. in hermes defense, i havent looked high and low, but havent seen one in the major shops. could be they're all bought by the time I get there:d they're kinda pricy do you think its worth the price for a belt?


----------



## elnazsn

Israeli_Flava said:


> And this is my ODJ: black chamonix with permabrass CDC buckle....


 
OH wow i wanted to get a regular CDC but was kind of put off by the price and the fact that I couldnt find one. is this type of belt called the pemambrass! me like!:d seriously I think its a better choice than a CDC! can i ask how wide it is?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

elnazsn said:


> OH wow i wanted to get a regular CDC but was kind of put off by the price and the fact that I couldnt find one. is this type of belt called the pemambrass! me like!:d seriously I think its a better choice than a CDC! can i ask how wide it is?


 
That is a 32mm belt strap with a permabrass CDC buckle. The term permabrass refers to the color of the hardware... it is not a true gold nor a true silver... it's in btwn the two so it blends with either hardware... HTH!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

elnazsn said:


> OH wow i wanted to get a regular CDC but was kind of put off by the price and the fact that* I couldnt find one*. is this type of belt called the pemambrass! me like!:d seriously I think its a better choice than a CDC! can i ask how wide it is?


 
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belts/collier-de-chien-1748.html?nuance=1&size_sized=095

CDC belt on H.com


----------



## debwonger

Does anyone know if the Muse buckle has been discontinued?  I last saw them in-store about a year ago but not since, not even on any of the h.com sites.  

Borrowing an image I found on a blog...3rd pic:
http://sammysimmy.blogspot.com/2011/07/hermes-belt-kit-32mm.html


----------



## LadyCupid

Blue Hydra swift/Ultraviolet epsom belt kit pics


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

yodaling1 said:


> Blue Hydra swift/Ultraviolet epsom belt kit pics



This color combination is awesome!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I have a question, what size you take if you want to use an H belt over your waist? do you use the same size of H belt for the waist and for the hips?


----------



## LadyCupid

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I have a question, what size you take if you want to use an H belt over your waist? do you use the same size of H belt for the waist and for the hips?



For me I have different belts unless you want to punch more hole with the one you have for hips  for waist use. I am usually reluctant to punch more than 1 hole on my belts because I think appearance wise when you use it on hips it has too many holes showing (it's just me though).


----------



## Kylee

Has anyone tried ordering the CDC belt from Paris?


----------



## daffodilz

has anyone seen a silver buckle with the word "18k" before.. like as per the photo below? i browsed photos on ebay to compare.. seems like there's only "hermes" engraved on it without the "18k" .. i thought "18k" usually make reference to gold?

thanks!


----------



## cityboy340

daffodilz said:


> has anyone seen a silver buckle with the word "18k" before.. like as per the photo below? i browsed photos on ebay to compare.. seems like there's only "hermes" engraved on it without the "18k" .. i thought "18k" usually make reference to gold?
> 
> thanks!



Where is this picture from? I'm not aware of any white gold buckles. I know there are sterling silver ones though. Maybe someone with more experience can shed some more light on this!


----------



## daffodilz

cityboy340 said:


> Where is this picture from? I'm not aware of any white gold buckles. I know there are sterling silver ones though. Maybe someone with more experience can shed some more light on this!


 
got it from ebay.. an auction which i have won.. but i happened to see this before i make payment.. and i have doubts about that "18k" word.. i have also never heard of white gold buckles.. and tpf does not authenticate belts and buckles now..


----------



## cityboy340

daffodilz said:


> got it from ebay.. an auction which i have won.. but i happened to see this before i make payment.. and i have doubts about that "18k" word.. i have also never heard of white gold buckles.. and tpf does not authenticate belts and buckles now..



I'm not so sure about this, did you ask the seller if they knew what the 18k stood for? Also did the price you pay correspond to if it's gold or silver eg: is it a realistic enough price for that material? Hopefully you didn't get scammed!


----------



## ABlovesH

daffodilz said:


> has anyone seen a silver buckle with the word "18k" before.. like as per the photo below? i browsed photos on ebay to compare.. seems like there's only "hermes" engraved on it without the "18k" .. i thought "18k" usually make reference to gold?
> 
> thanks!



I agree-- you need to check with the seller. You say you didn't notice this until after you won? I take it you haven't paid yet? Please let us know the outcome! I personally have never heard of an 18k white gold H buckle, but you never know with Hermes!!


----------



## daffodilz

cityboy340 said:


> I'm not so sure about this, did you ask the seller if they knew what the 18k stood for? Also did the price you pay correspond to if it's gold or silver eg: is it a realistic enough price for that material? Hopefully you didn't get scammed!


 
i didnt make payment in the end! i told the seller my doubts and that i would not be going ahead with payment.. well apparently the seller said new hermes silver items have "18K" engraved on it! it's a tad unbelievable..


----------



## ABlovesH

daffodilz said:


> i didnt make payment in the end! i told the seller my doubts and that i would not be going ahead with payment.. well apparently the seller said new hermes silver items have "18K" engraved on it! it's a tad unbelievable..



Is this a reputable seller?? Why would a silver item have 18k stamped on it? I'm glad you didn't pay & would consider reporting the seller.


----------



## daffodilz

ABlovesH said:


> I agree-- you need to check with the seller. You say you didn't notice this until after you won? I take it you haven't paid yet? Please let us know the outcome! I personally have never heard of an 18k white gold H buckle, but you never know with Hermes!!


 
yupz i only saw it after i won the bid.. i find the 18k engraving really strange.. haha hence i cancelled the transaction.. 

the seller wasnt pissed off or anything.. he didnt even leave me a negative feedback after i told him im cancelling.. maybe in a few days' time perhaps..heh

but im just thinking assuming the belt is authentic and i bailed out on it.. i would think he would be more inclined to leave me a negative feedback? just my thoughts..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## daffodilz

ABlovesH said:


> Is this a reputable seller?? Why would a silver item have 18k stamped on it? I'm glad you didn't pay & would consider reporting the seller.


 
he's a 100% positive feedback seller.. with around 1700 feedback.. i was looking through his past transactions .. most were erotic postcards..  the hermes belt was the only luxury item.. well what was i thinking.. im just glad that i didnt make payment


----------



## Suzie

I have a question, I am a size 85 in the H belt and I bought a size 80 from a seller in the US and I wanted to know before I took it into the store and sounded like an idiot, is it possible to get extra holes put in a smaller belt?


----------



## cityboy340

daffodilz said:


> i didnt make payment in the end! i told the seller my doubts and that i would not be going ahead with payment.. well apparently the seller said new hermes silver items have "18K" engraved on it! it's a tad unbelievable..



that's good that you were able to get out of it! There's no reason for the standard buckles to have 18k engraved in them. I saw some brand new ones in the store yesterday and not one of them had 18k on it. Hopefully they won't leave you negative feedback, there's no reason for them to!


----------



## cityboy340

Suzie said:


> I have a question, I am a size 85 in the H belt and I bought a size 80 from a seller in the US and I wanted to know before I took it into the store and sounded like an idiot, is it possible to get extra holes put in a smaller belt?



It is quite possible, however the more holes you punch, the weaker the belt becomes so they usually won't do more than 1, maybe 2. Hopefully it works out for you!


----------



## girlygeek

cityboy340 said:
			
		

> It is quite possible, however the more holes you punch, the weaker the belt becomes so they usually won't do more than 1, maybe 2. Hopefully it works out for you!



yup, i believe H's policy is 2 extra holes max for belts with 3 holes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Suzie said:


> I have a question, I am a size 85 in the H belt and I bought a size 80 from a seller in the US and I wanted to know before I took it into the store and sounded like an idiot, is it possible to get extra holes put in a smaller belt?


 
I did that with my croc strap. My store would only punch one hole making the belt *larger* (bigger), 2 holes making the belt *smaller* (tighter)... but it was no problem... they will do it.


----------



## girlygeek

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> I did that with my croc strap. My store would only punch one hole making the belt larger (bigger), 2 holes making the belt smaller (tighter)... but it was no problem... they will do it.



wow that's good to know! i didnt know they allow one hole for larger, i was told 2 holes for smaller only when i got my belt punched! this definitely opens up more options for posisble strap lengths


----------



## modthispny

i just rec. an silver/palladium buckle a few weeks ago and did not remember seeing an 18k, so pretty sure it's a phoney. glad you went with your instinct and did not pay for the itme.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

girlygeek said:


> wow that's good to know! i didnt know they allow one hole for larger, i was told 2 holes for smaller only when i got my belt punched! this definitely opens up more options for posisble strap lengths


 
To me, why should_ THEY_ be able to tell you how many holes to punch on _YOUR_ belt anyway? When I asked for another hole in my strap, the answer was "where would you like the hole placed?"  I never thought they may say "no."  I think there are too many rumors about H policy.


----------



## cityboy340

Israeli_Flava said:


> To me, why should_ THEY_ be able to tell you how many holes to punch on _YOUR_ belt anyway? When I asked for another hole in my strap, the answer was "where would you like the hole placed?"  I never thought they may say "no."  I think there are too many rumors about H policy.



I think, like most things H, it's open to rather large interpretation, and some SA's will do it, some won't, but I do agree that punching too many holes will eventually weaken the belt, and if you don't need to I wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cityboy340 said:


> I think, like most things H, it's *open to rather large interpretation,* and some SA's will do it, some won't, but I do agree that punching too many holes will eventually weaken the belt, and if you don't need to I wouldn't recommend it!


 
Yes, I agree.

However, I don't understand what you mean by "weaken the belt". Obviously, punching a large number of holes, too close together would not be a good idea... but the holes on my H belts do not "stretch out". Have yours? Is that what you are referring to?

I do not like too many holes because if the strap is too long, eventually the end will hang out and look sloppy.


----------



## yenny

hi guys, i have dilemma here, this is will be my first hermes belt, my SA called and i choose the black/gold - box/togo belt. Now which buckle should i choose, the gold or the silver one? my bbk kelly box is gold, my jewerly mostly silver, few gold. my first choice will be silver, but now when i looked at the other pic the gold look nice with the gold buckle. please help////////

i will be picking up the belt this sunday.

TIA


----------



## Lvgirl71

yenny said:
			
		

> hi guys, i have dilemma here, this is will be my first hermes belt, my SA called and i choose the black/gold - box/togo belt. Now which buckle should i choose, the gold or the silver one? my bbk kelly box is gold, my jewerly mostly silver, few gold. my first choice will be silver, but now when i looked at the other pic the gold look nice with the gold buckle. please help////////
> 
> i will be picking up the belt this sunday.
> 
> TIA



I had the same problem, I decided in the end I would eventually get the gold but for my first I went with the silver. I think if you have more silver HW bags or wear more silver or white gold, you should do the silver!! 
My bigger issue was size!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Halothane said:
			
		

> Latest purchase.
> Right side one is Tosca!



Ooh I want the Tosca! My SA said they haven't seen this in since last yr and don't know of they will get it again!


----------



## Lvgirl71

What is the Best way to determine your belt size? I am getting a 90 cm one, hope it will fit me. When I went to the H store a while back I could remember if I was a 90 or 95!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Suzie

Hi guys, thank you for your responses, I hope that they will do 2 holes and if they don't I will just take it to a bootmaker to have it done.


----------



## cityboy340

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> However, I don't understand what you mean by "weaken the belt". Obviously, punching a large number of holes, too close together would not be a good idea... but the holes on my H belts do not "stretch out". Have yours? Is that what you are referring to?
> 
> I do not like too many holes because if the strap is too long, eventually the end will hang out and look sloppy.



I'm not entirely sure either, that's just the explanation that I was given. Could be true could not be, perhaps someone else could enlighten us on this? I'd love to know too, my guess is that the extra holes could stretch, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## ceci

yenny said:
			
		

> hi guys, i have dilemma here, this is will be my first hermes belt, my SA called and i choose the black/gold - box/togo belt. Now which buckle should i choose, the gold or the silver one? my bbk kelly box is gold, my jewerly mostly silver, few gold. my first choice will be silver, but now when i looked at the other pic the gold look nice with the gold buckle. please help////////
> 
> i will be picking up the belt this sunday.
> 
> TIA



My first was also black box/Gold Togo. I have to say "go for Gold!" I have lots of silver & some Gold. But my Gold hammered H buckle just stand out. I got another PHW buckle later thinking to match with my PHW Lindy or SHW Chanel flaps, but the gold buckle is still the one I love more! Try to dress up & carry your most carry bag when to go into the boutique this Sunday. Try all buckles if possible. You can decide from there on...


----------



## yenny

ceci said:


> My first was also black box/Gold Togo. I have to say "go for Gold!" I have lots of silver & some Gold. But my Gold hammered H buckle just stand out. I got another PHW buckle later thinking to match with my PHW Lindy or SHW Chanel flaps, but the gold buckle is still the one I love more! Try to dress up & carry your most carry bag when to go into the boutique this Sunday. Try all buckles if possible. You can decide from there on...


 

thanks so much.
i will try that.

just wish they can sold just the buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> My first was also black box/Gold Togo. I have to say "go for Gold!" I have lots of silver & some Gold. But my Gold hammered H buckle just stand out. I got another PHW buckle later thinking to match with my PHW Lindy or SHW Chanel flaps, but the gold buckle is still the one I love more! Try to dress up & carry your most carry bag when to go into the boutique this Sunday. Try all buckles if possible. You can decide from there on...



ITA! The gold buckle is sooooo Gorgy! I have both but also reach for gold more. Also, I would reco a textured metal... Not plain... It scratches sooo easy and is very visible. I regret getting the phw h buckle without a texture. I say yikes everytime I wear her and look down... New scratches from leaning against counters etc. too high maintenance for me


----------



## cityboy340

Israeli_Flava said:


> ITA! The gold buckle is sooooo Gorgy! I have both but also reach for gold more. Also, I would reco a textured metal... Not plain... It scratches sooo easy and is very visible. I regret getting the phw h buckle without a texture. I say yikes everytime I wear her and look down... New scratches from leaning against counters etc. too high maintenance for me


Run! There's a few 32mm belt kits on the US H.com site!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

cityboy340 said:
			
		

> Run! There's a few 32mm belt kits on the US H.com site!!



Just large size left and no reg H buckles!


----------



## Frivole88

my two H-belts:

Yellow Gold / Gold - Swift/ Epsom




Blue Jean / Black - Togo/ Box


----------



## Lvgirl71

kristinlorraine said:
			
		

> my two H-belts:
> 
> Yellow Gold / Gold - Swift/ Epsom
> 
> Blue Jean / Black - Togo/ Box



Very nice, I would like to get the BJ/blk combo too later with ghw buckle!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you LVgirl. it's a versatile combo. it goes well with everything. 



Lvgirl71 said:


> Very nice, I would like to get the BJ/blk combo too later with ghw buckle!


----------



## Deathspike

The Yellow Gold is stunning! Do you have any comparison pictures to orange?


----------



## Frivole88

^ it's really hard to capture on the camera, but it is more of yellowish-orangey tint. the color's more vivid in person.


----------



## Suzie

I have purchased a CDC black belt with PHW and it will be with me in a week or so. Now I am thinking (probably should have thought of this before I bought it), how do I wear it?

If anyone has any photos of anyone wearing their CDC belt that would be great.


----------



## miffy

^Congrats Suzie! Did you purchase it on hermes.com? I've been intent on getting one myself. I think it would be a great addition to make my wardrobe more interesting. I've been perusing the "socialites and hermes" thread to see pictures of people wearing it. I'd love to see more pics of pfers wearing it too. Please post when you get yours. I think it's a great investment piece!


----------



## perlerare

I have a few of those belts, and they are the BEST !

Look fabulous high waist , looks fabulous low waist .....

Do not hesitate to get them in different sizes....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if the 24mm constance/H belt is discontinued? i went to a store and they said there were none for the s/s collection (wanted another strap).


----------



## modthispny

some belts are up, they have my belt strap size but no plain silver buckle, only brushed. 

they also have the white buckle.


----------



## nguyenp

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know if the 24mm constance/H belt is discontinued? i went to a store and they said there were none for the s/s collection (wanted another strap).



My SA said they are hard to come by, but I did see it on H uk.com a few weeks ago!


----------



## Suzie

miffy said:


> ^Congrats Suzie! Did you purchase it on hermes.com? I've been intent on getting one myself. I think it would be a great addition to make my wardrobe more interesting. I've been perusing the "socialites and hermes" thread to see pictures of people wearing it. I'd love to see more pics of pfers wearing it too. Please post when you get yours. I think it's a great investment piece!


 
Hi, no I bought it privately, I don't see a lot of photos around of it. I am not a spring chicken so it would be good if I could see more mature women photos and how they style it.


----------



## Suzie

perlerare said:


> I have a few of those belts, and they are the BEST !
> 
> Look fabulous high waist , looks fabulous low waist .....
> 
> Do not hesitate to get them in different sizes....


 
Thanks perlerare, I will see how I go with one first but I say that with a lot of things, for example I will only buy one CDC bracelet, I now have 4!


----------



## daffodilz

hello ladies .. need your opinion..

i've been offered a sanguine/togo H belt with gold hardware.. should i get it.. im trying my luck and is on the waitlist for a red one though.. if i pass on this, not sure if i can get it again if i ever ever really want it next time.. sighs.. woes of women

sanguine is more orange than red.. i would prefer a true red belt..


----------



## Lvgirl71

I got my awesome H belt today with Blk box leather/ chocolate brown togo. I love this belt, definitely worth the wait!! It's a size 90cm it's too big but will fit on the last notch, I need and 80 or 85cm for sure, ESP if I wear it higher on the waist, I'm wearing it low here.


----------



## Suzie

Lvgirl71 said:


> I got my awesome H belt today with Blk box leather/ chocolate brown togo. I love this belt, definitely worth the wait!! It's a size 90cm it's too big but will fit on the last notch, I need and 80 or 85cm for sure, ESP if I wear it higher on the waist, I'm wearing it low here.


 
Wow, it looks fabulous on you, can you get some more holes punched to make it smaller?


----------



## Suzie

daffodilz said:


> hello ladies .. need your opinion..
> 
> i've been offered a sanguine/togo H belt with gold hardware.. should i get it.. im trying my luck and is on the waitlist for a red one though.. if i pass on this, not sure if i can get it again if i ever ever really want it next time.. sighs.. woes of women
> 
> sanguine is more orange than red.. i would prefer a true red belt..


 
I would wait for the red, they are expensive and if it not the colour you want, best to wait!


----------



## carlinha

hello ladies, not sure if this is the appropriate thread for this...

but in your opinion, how *rare/hard to find is a croc medor/CDC belt in Gris Fonce Croc with PHW?*


----------



## Lvgirl71

Suzie said:
			
		

> Wow, it looks fabulous on you, can you get some more holes punched to make it smaller?



Yeah I could probably do that but don't really want to I will probably just get another one later with a gold buckle and get a smaller strap. I'm just wondering since I'm on the last notch.  should I go down to 85 or 80cm?


----------



## Suzie

Lvgirl71 said:


> Yeah I could probably do that but don't really want to I will probably just get another one later with a gold buckle and get a smaller strap. I'm just wondering since I'm on the last notch. should I go down to 85 or 80cm?


 
That's probably a good idea, then you can wear one low for jeans etc and the other for higher pants. Not sure what size you shoulld get, you may have to try on in the store.


----------



## megt10

Lvgirl71 said:


> I got my awesome H belt today with Blk box leather/ chocolate brown togo. I love this belt, definitely worth the wait!! It's a size 90cm it's too big but will fit on the last notch, I need and 80 or 85cm for sure, ESP if I wear it higher on the waist, I'm wearing it low here.


 Love it on you LV! If you want to wear it higher on your waist you will probably need an 80. I have a few different size belts for different clothes ranging from 70 to 85. I have also added a few holes in a couple of my favorite belts to give me more wearing options.


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> I have purchased a CDC black belt with PHW and it will be with me in a week or so. Now I am thinking (probably should have thought of this before I bought it), how do I wear it?
> 
> If anyone has any photos of anyone wearing their CDC belt that would be great.


I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.


----------



## Lvgirl71

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love it on you LV! If you want to wear it higher on your waist you will probably need an 80. I have a few different size belts for different clothes ranging from 70 to 85. I have also added a few holes in a couple of my favorite belts to give me more wearing options.



Hey Megt good to see you on here! 
Yeah I think I need an 80 bc maybe an 85 is not that much diff from a 90. I don't know why the SA told me I would need a 90! I wear size 2 in jeans or 26 inch waist. The 90 fits if I wear it real low and if it's on the last notch.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Lvgirl71

megt10 said:
			
		

> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.



Wow it looks Awesome on you!! Now I have been wanting this belt too but have no idea what size to get it bc I want to wear it higher up like you


----------



## Lvgirl71

megt10 said:
			
		

> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.



What size CDC belt you wear Megt?


----------



## miffy

megt10 said:


> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.



Gorgeous! I love how the CDC adds so much to an outfit. They look stunning on you!


----------



## megt10

Lvgirl71 said:


> Hey Megt good to see you on here!
> Yeah I think I need an 80 bc maybe an 85 is not that much diff from a 90. I don't know why the SA told me I would need a 90! I wear size 2 in jeans or 26 inch waist. The 90 fits if I wear it real low and if it's on the last notch.


When you wear jeans instead of shorts you will probably find that the 90 works fine with a lower rise jean. I have 2 H belts one is an 80 the other an 85. Most of my jeans are lower rise and the 80 needed a couple holes in order to work with them the 85 is usually fine. I wear a 0 or 25 in jeans. My waist is a 25.



Lvgirl71 said:


> Wow it looks Awesome on you!! Now I have been wanting this belt too but have no idea what size to get it bc I want to wear it higher up like you


Thanks LV, I love these belts. I wear them often with dresses and skirts.



Lvgirl71 said:


> What size CDC belt you wear Megt?


 All 3 belts are different sizes. The brown is 74 and a little large but looks great with sweater dresses, the blue is 72 and for me feels the most comfortable and the black is 70. I am really short waisted and so I don't like anything too tight around my waist just tight enough to stay in place.


miffy said:


> Gorgeous! I love how the CDC adds so much to an outfit. They look stunning on you!


 Thanks so much I do love them and am keeping my eye out for a red one. I passed on a red ostrich awhile back because the hardware wasn't pristine and now I am just kicking myself.


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.



Thats good to hear, do you have any pics Meg?


----------



## Millicat

megt10 said:


> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.


 
You look great in all these shots, i particularly like the 3rd look.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Now I want the CDC buckle belt, I think it's super Chic, a little more understated. I hope my SA gets one on or H.com!!


----------



## loveLVandGucci

kristinlorraine said:


> Blue Jean / Black - Togo/ Box
> View attachment 1835300



Where/when did you buy it and how much did you pay for it? I was in Paris last month but they were completely sold out on "exotic" colors even though they had a limit of 1 belt per passport. Also, does anyone know how the international prices compare to the Hong Kong prices for the belt? Are the orange ones more expensive? In Hong Kong it seems very difficult to buy at retail price because scalpers constantly buy all the stock and resell them at a mark up; is there the same problem abroad?


----------



## Lvgirl71

loveLVandGucci said:
			
		

> Where/when did you buy it and how much did you pay for it? I was in Paris last month but they were completely sold out on "exotic" colors even though they had a limit of 1 belt per passport. Also, does anyone know how the international prices compare to the Hong Kong prices for the belt? Are the orange ones more expensive? In Hong Kong it seems very difficult to buy at retail price because scalpers constantly buy all the stock and resell them at a mark up; is there the same problem abroad?



In the U.S. it's the same price as the regular H belt kits, $710!


----------



## Millicat

loveLVandGucci said:


> Where/when did you buy it and how much did you pay for it? I was in Paris last month but they were completely sold out on "exotic" colors even though they had a limit of 1 belt per passport. Also, does anyone know how the international prices compare to the Hong Kong prices for the belt? Are the orange ones more expensive? In Hong Kong it seems very difficult to buy at retail price because scalpers constantly buy all the stock and resell them at a mark up; is there the same problem abroad?


 
Excuse my ignorance here, but  _is/are _ that ?


----------



## ABlovesH

Does anyone have a list of currently produced color combinations of the 32mm strap? Most of mine reverse to black or brown which seem to be the easiest to find, but it sort of defeats the purpose of having a reversible 2-in-1 belt if everything reverses to the same color lol!! I'd really like the 32mm strap in additional colors, but it would help to know what color combinations are even available.


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> Thats good to hear, do you have any pics Meg?


 Yes I posted them on the previous page for you Susie. Page 62.


Millicat said:


> You look great in all these shots, i particularly like the 3rd look.


 Thanks Millicat.


----------



## megt10

Lvgirl71 said:


> Now I want the CDC buckle belt, I think it's super Chic, a little more understated. I hope my SA gets one on or H.com!!


 The smaller sizes seem to be a lot harder to come by. When I went to the Herems store at SCP they could easily get the 90 but for anything smaller there wasn't anything available. I ended up getting my from Lady Authentic on ebay.


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> Yes I posted them on the previous page for you Susie. Page 62.
> 
> Thanks Millicat.



Sorry Meg, I didnt go back to the last page. Thank you for your great photos.

Your CDC belts look amazing on you! I am sure now that I will be able to work mine into my wardrobe.


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> Sorry Meg, I didnt go back to the last page. Thank you for your great photos.
> 
> Your CDC belts look amazing on you! I am sure now that I will be able to work mine into my wardrobe.


 Thanks Suzie. I am sure that you will too. I hope you post a pic when you get it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ABlovesH

megt10 said:


> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.



You look great!! This is how I wear mine as well-- it completely changes the look of the dress. I even wear them with my wrap dresses to update the look.


----------



## carlinha

Millicat said:


> Excuse my ignorance here, but  _is/are _ that ?



i think in this sense she is using it to mean the same as "resellers"... for example ticket scalpers when you go to a concert, they've bought a ton of the available tickets and stand outside the venue and sell them for a mark-up/profit



ABlovesH said:


> Does anyone have a list of currently produced color combinations of the 32mm strap? Most of mine reverse to black or brown which seem to be the easiest to find, but it sort of defeats the purpose of having a reversible 2-in-1 belt if everything reverses to the same color lol!! I'd really like the 32mm strap in additional colors, but it would help to know what color combinations are even available.



i don't know all the colors but from what i have seen, there are:
- bleu electrique/graphite
- crocus/etain
- vermillion (red)/white
- mangue/gold
- jaune d'or/forgot the other side... orange maybe??
- blue jean/white

that's all i can think of for now....


----------



## megt10

ABlovesH said:


> You look great!! This is how I wear mine as well-- it completely changes the look of the dress. I even wear them with my wrap dresses to update the look.


 Thank you AB, I would love to see a pic of the CDC with a wrap dress. I have several but not sure how a belt other than the self tie belt would work.


----------



## katika76

loveLVandGucci said:
			
		

> Where/when did you buy it and how much did you pay for it? I was in Paris last month but they were completely sold out on "exotic" colors even though they had a limit of 1 belt per passport. Also, does anyone know how the international prices compare to the Hong Kong prices for the belt? Are the orange ones more expensive? In Hong Kong it seems very difficult to buy at retail price because scalpers constantly buy all the stock and resell them at a mark up; is there the same problem abroad?



Sorry, I Know this is off topic a little bit but it sounds incredible "One Belt per passport".... I have Never had this before with whatever I bought elsewhere....
Don't you have a chance of buying on the Hermes Website? If you are quick there are great colours once a while. You only have to check every day as the cool courways  are Sold out quickly, especially the buckles!


----------



## loveLVandGucci

Millicat said:


> Excuse my ignorance here, but  _is/are _ that ?



People that buy up all the stock and sell it at a premium in unofficial stores. People do that a lot in hong kong, especially with concert tickets, newly released iPhones, and popular items like the Hermes belts/Birkins.


----------



## loveLVandGucci

katika76 said:


> Sorry, I Know this is off topic a little bit but it sounds incredible "One Belt per passport".... I have Never had this before with whatever I bought elsewhere....



They were very strict about this in the main shop in Paris. I saw a Chinese couple that wanted to buy 2 belts and they needed to separately buy one each on their passport.


----------



## katika76

loveLVandGucci said:
			
		

> They were very strict about this in the main shop in Paris. I saw a Chinese couple that wanted to buy 2 belts and they needed to separately buy one each on their passport.



Sorry, but this is really crazy...


----------



## cityboy340

loveLVandGucci said:


> They were very strict about this in the main shop in Paris. I saw a Chinese couple that wanted to buy 2 belts and they needed to separately buy one each on their passport.





katika76 said:


> Sorry, but this is really crazy...



I actually like this policy though it cuts down on the people buying tons and tons of belts only to resell them at 1.5x or even 2x the real retail price.


----------



## ABlovesH

megt10 said:


> Thank you AB, I would love to see a pic of the CDC with a wrap dress. I have several but not sure how a belt other than the self tie belt would work.



I don't have any pictures saved & I'm very pregnant right now so I can't get into my belts now lol!! But basically I tie the wrap dress as usual & then put the CdC belt over the self-ties. I usually take one end of the self-tie & move it so that it drapes over the outside of the CdC & the other end goes behind it. Try it! I was so sick of my wrap dresses until I started experimenting with adding belts.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ABlovesH said:


> Does anyone have a list of currently produced color combinations of the 32mm strap? Most of mine reverse to black or brown which seem to be the easiest to find, but it sort of defeats the purpose of having a reversible 2-in-1 belt if everything reverses to the same color lol!! I'd really like the 32mm strap in additional colors, but it would help to know what color combinations are even available.


 
I know what you mean. As you can probably imagine, the really "different" reversible combos are even harder to come by than, well,_ any_ belt strap. A few months ago, you couldn't find a belt strap in anything to save your life!!!! Anyway, often times, stores only get a couple of the latest combos. Last week I was offered Blue Hydra/Crocus. It was the only piece and very hard to turn down but I have Blue Electric/Graphite and am not in love with Crocus. I have been a stalker of H.com also. Most of the time, there are nice colors reversing to black or gold. I have seen a mustard color (maybe Mangue)/Natural a few times and Bleu Jean to white. But the really pop combos I own have been purchased from the boutique.  



carlinha said:


> i don't know all the colors but from what i have seen, there are:
> - bleu electrique/graphite
> - crocus/etain
> - vermillion (red)/white
> - mangue/gold
> - jaune d'or/forgot the other side... orange maybe??
> - blue jean/white
> -*Crocus/Blue Hydra*
> 
> that's all i can think of for now....


 

*C! OMG!!!! I would looooove jaune d'or/orange, if this is possible*


----------



## megt10

ABlovesH said:


> I don't have any pictures saved & I'm very pregnant right now so I can't get into my belts now lol!! But basically I tie the wrap dress as usual & then put the CdC belt over the self-ties. I usually take one end of the self-tie & move it so that it drapes over the outside of the CdC & the other end goes behind it. Try it! I was so sick of my wrap dresses until I started experimenting with adding belts.


 I will give it a shot, though I usually have a hard enough time keeping the regular ties in place and not fussing with them . Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## Lvgirl71

carlinha said:
			
		

> i think in this sense she is using it to mean the same as "resellers"... for example ticket scalpers when you go to a concert, they've bought a ton of the available tickets and stand outside the venue and sell them for a mark-up/profit
> 
> i don't know all the colors but from what i have seen, there are:
> - bleu electrique/graphite
> - crocus/etain
> - vermillion (red)/white
> - mangue/gold
> - jaune d'or/forgot the other side... orange maybe??
> - blue jean/white
> 
> that's all i can think of for now....



There is also a Tosca and Black combo, it's Goegeous!! I want it but my SA says it was offered last yr And doesn't know if it will be offered this yr  
I sure hope so!!!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> *C! OMG!!!! I would looooove jaune d'or/orange, if this is possible*



OK i think it may have been *jaune d'or/gold*... something like that!  



Lvgirl71 said:


> There is also a Tosca and Black combo, it's Goegeous!! I want it but my SA says it was offered last yr And doesn't know if it will be offered this yr
> I sure hope so!!!



ohhhh thanks for reminding me, i also saw a *tosca/etoupe*!


----------



## ABlovesH

Confirmed at my local H boutique-- each customer is only allowed to purchase one belt! I don't know how long you have to wait before you can purchase another belt. Does anyone know if H.com has the same restrictions?? The belt situation at H is getting more & more ridiculous lol!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

carlinha said:
			
		

> OK i think it may have been jaune d'or/gold... something like that!
> 
> ohhhh thanks for reminding me, i also saw a tosca/etoupe!



I was tons there is now a crocus and Blue hydra, my SA is expecting it, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Lvgirl71

ABlovesH said:
			
		

> Confirmed at my local H boutique-- each customer is only allowed to purchase one belt! I don't know how long you have to wait before you can purchase another belt. Does anyone know if H.com has the same restrictions?? The belt situation at H is getting more & more ridiculous lol!!



WTH!! I haven't been told that yet. Is this at the time of person or per season? I am getting another one white and BJ with gold buckle!! I can't wait.


----------



## cityboy340

ABlovesH said:


> Confirmed at my local H boutique-- each customer is only allowed to purchase one belt! I don't know how long you have to wait before you can purchase another belt. Does anyone know if H.com has the same restrictions?? The belt situation at H is getting more & more ridiculous lol!!


I've been able to get more than one strap on H.com so I think this is only restricted to the stores. Hopefully they can fix this! It's caused partly by the resellers though, I hope they can crack down on that!


----------



## katika76

cityboy340 said:


> I actually like this policy though it cuts down on the people buying tons and tons of belts only to resell them at 1.5x or even 2x the real retail price.


ok, I did not think about this. I was just wondering as I normally buy many belts to match my clothing!!!


----------



## katika76

I just found out that in the European online store you only can purchase two belts per year!!!! this means no more belt for me for 365 days..... I hope they check if you send them back!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

Lvgirl71 said:


> WTH!! I haven't been told that yet. Is this at the time of person or per season? I am getting another one white and BJ with gold buckle!! I can't wait.


 Can't wait to see .


----------



## Lvgirl71

megt10 said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see .



I'll post as soon as I get it! I was going to pass but when I saw how nice the white looked with the gold buckle I knew I had to have it!! Plus the BJ one will look great with my silver buckle, so I'm all set. Im told theyay not hace the bj/white next yr. I passed on the CDC belt for now but would like the CDC buckle, They only had a CDC buckle permabrass, light gold, but I think
I want silver. 
Megt I went with an 85, instead of an 80. Hey do you have any photos of you with your H belt Megt?


----------



## cityboy340

katika76 said:


> ok, I did not think about this. I was just wondering as I normally buy many belts to match my clothing!!!





katika76 said:


> I just found out that in the European online store you only can purchase two belts per year!!!! this means no more belt for me for 365 days..... I hope they check if you send them back!!!!!!



Yeah it's bad for us clients who want to purchase many belts to actually use, but it is more fair. So far as I know, the US website doesn't restrict the amount of belts that you can buy, hopefully this won't start happening!


----------



## mrscurvy

I picked up this goodie today.. However my SA didn't mention to me about the new belt rule.


----------



## mrscurvy

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> I got my awesome H belt today with Blk box leather/ chocolate brown togo. I love this belt, definitely worth the wait!! It's a size 90cm it's too big but will fit on the last notch, I need and 80 or 85cm for sure, ESP if I wear it higher on the waist, I'm wearing it low here.



It looks awesome on you.. Luv it..


----------



## mrscurvy

girlygeek said:
			
		

> yup, i believe H's policy is 2 extra holes max for belts with 3 holes.



I always get 3 holes punched in my belts..


----------



## Lvgirl71

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> I always get 3 holes punched in my belts..



I won't punch any holes in mine, I would rather buy another strap. I don't know, I think if I punch holes than it reduces the quality or something!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrscurvy said:


> I picked up this goodie today.. However my SA didn't mention to me about the new belt rule.


 
Wow... congrats! What are the colors on this strap!?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lvgirl71 said:


> I won't punch any holes in mine, I would rather buy another strap. I don't know, *I think if I punch holes than it reduces the quality or something*!


 
Not at all dear... when Hermes boutique punches another hole it looks exactly the same as the holes from the H "factory"... doesn't look cheap or after-market style hole. *Trust me... I did it with my RS Croc strap.*


----------



## Lvgirl71

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> I picked up this goodie today.. However my SA didn't mention to me about the new belt rule.



Congrats!! Would love to see a mod photo ASAP!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ABlovesH said:


> Confirmed at my local H boutique-- each customer is only allowed to purchase one belt! I don't know how long you have to wait before you can purchase another belt. Does anyone know if H.com has the same restrictions?? The belt situation at H is getting more & more ridiculous lol!!


 
Where is your local H store located?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lvgirl71 said:


> I was tons there is now a crocus and Blue hydra, my SA is expecting it, can't wait to see it!!


 

Yes, there is and it is amazing! I didn't take it because I have Blue Electric and I'm not really a purple girl... but you are gonna flip!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Yes, there is and it is amazing! I didn't take it because I have Blue Electric and I'm not really a purple girl... but you are gonna flip!!!



Omg I have not seen it, would love to though!! I bet it's Gorgy


----------



## mrscurvy

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Congrats!! Would love to see a mod photo ASAP!!



Here's a few previous pics.. Will post one when I get home with the new strap..


----------



## miffy

^I love your outfits mrscurvy. The belts suit you really well!


----------



## Lvgirl71

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> Here's a few previous pics.. Will post one when I get home with the new strap..



Thanks, Love all your ways of wearing it!! Congrats on your new belt. What color is that combo ?


----------



## mrscurvy

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Love all your ways of wearing it!! Congrats on your new belt. What color is that combo ?



Indigo Bleu/ Vert Caucas.. Hopefully I spelled it correctly lol


----------



## katika76

I ordered Three Belts yesterday and Today I got a Call that I have to cancel One belt. 
I think it is ok that you cannot order 10 belts but two in One year?!? Even if I setup a New Account for maybe my DH, this would mean 4 belts a Year...  This is not much either...
I would like to Know if this Rule is setup now for other items aswell, bags bought at Hermes.com, GM cashmere shawls etc... 
Sorry for being a little off topic. 
I will show my belts As soon As they arrive( and fit, I have Not eben sure about sizes...)


----------



## Lvgirl71

katika76 said:
			
		

> I ordered Three Belts yesterday and Today I got a Call that I have to cancel One belt.
> I think it is ok that you cannot order 10 belts but two in One year?!? Even if I setup a New Account for maybe my DH, this would mean 4 belts a Year...  This is not much either...
> I would like to Know if this Rule is setup now for other items aswell, bags bought at Hermes.com, GM cashmere shawls etc...
> Sorry for being a little off topic.
> I will show my belts As soon As they arrive( and fit, I have Not eben sure about sizes...)



You ordered on H.com?


----------



## katika76

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> You ordered on H.com?



From the European website...


----------



## ABlovesH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Where is your local H store located?



I was told this at the Manhasset store-- I asked if it's their own policy since they're a franchise store and they said no, it was a directive given to them. My SA said they are not happy about it-- that it's embarrassing to have to deny their regular customers.


----------



## katika76

I have just marked the Day in my calendar on which I will Be able to order my Next Belt from h.com


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ABlovesH said:


> I was told this at the Manhasset store-- I asked if it's their own policy since they're a franchise store and they said no, it was a directive given to them. My SA said they are not happy about it-- that it's embarrassing to have to deny their regular customers.



Oh no. Geez... Looks like it's slim pickins with H leather goods!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katika76 said:


> I have just marked the Day in my calendar on which I will Be able to order my Next Belt from h.com



That made me bush out laughing. Too cute (and sad at the same time)


----------



## ABlovesH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh no. Geez... Looks like it's slim pickins with H leather goods!



The thing that frustrates me the most is that what I really want are new buckles!! Some new straps in fun combos would be great but it's the buckles that I'm really after lol. So frustrating that there are so many buckles available that I cannot purchase because of the lack of leather straps.


----------



## hermes321

At the Hermes store in Nice, France I was *extremely* lucky. I got in both size 85 a dark indigo suede / normal chocolate leather and a light brown suede / normal chocolate leather. I didn't even knew they made suede belts! Today at the Madison avenue store they had nothing.. I felt so lucky to find these gems.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## carlinha

I wanted to share my newest obsession - *Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt* &#9829; &#9829; &#9829; 
I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &#9829; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
Thank you for letting me share ~


----------



## Suzie

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession - *Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt* &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &#9829; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~



What an absolute beauty, congrats!


----------



## Frivole88

i bought it at Hermes Boutique in Madison, New York. The price is around $ 700ish.



loveLVandGucci said:


> Where/when did you buy it and how much did you pay for it? I was in Paris last month but they were completely sold out on "exotic" colors even though they had a limit of 1 belt per passport. Also, does anyone know how the international prices compare to the Hong Kong prices for the belt? Are the orange ones more expensive? In Hong Kong it seems very difficult to buy at retail price because scalpers constantly buy all the stock and resell them at a mark up; is there the same problem abroad?


----------



## plumtree

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession - *Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt* &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &#9829; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~



Carlinha, I seldom dip into this thread, but wanted to say that this is GORGEOUS!  Congratulations!


----------



## katika76

carlinha said:
			
		

> I wanted to share my newest obsession - Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt &hearts; &hearts; &hearts;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &hearts; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~



Oh this belt is awesome!!!
Thank you for sharing this Hermes beauty!


----------



## katika76

Here are the pictures of the belts I ordered at hermes.com. 
My DH created an account so I could order three(!) and Cityboy, I promise, I don't resell them(). I am happy they are here with me. 
They are: orange togo/black Box, argile swift/etaine epsom, etoupe togo/Black Box. 
As I am New to this and the selection was quite poor they are all different sizes, so I will have to go to Hermes Vienna() to get some other holes here and there....
Here they are:


----------



## miffy

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession - *Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt* &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &#9829; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~



That is absolutely stunning! Big congrats!


----------



## plumtree

katika76 said:


> Here are the pictures of the belts I ordered at hermes.com.
> My DH created an account so I could order three(!) and Cityboy, I promise, I don't resell them(). I am happy they are here with me.
> They are: orange togo/black Box, argile swift/etaine epsom, etoupe togo/Black Box.
> As I am New to this and the selection was quite poor they are all different sizes, so I will have to go to Hermes Vienna() to get some other holes here and there....
> Here they are:



Love your belt selection Katika.  So versatile!


----------



## chaerimk

katika76 said:


> Here are the pictures of the belts I ordered at hermes.com.
> My DH created an account so I could order three(!) and Cityboy, I promise, I don't resell them(). I am happy they are here with me.
> They are: orange togo/black Box, argile swift/etaine epsom, etoupe togo/Black Box.
> As I am New to this and the selection was quite poor they are all different sizes, so I will have to go to Hermes Vienna() to get some other holes here and there....
> Here they are:


 Love your belt collection so much!


----------



## fendibbag

carlinha said:
			
		

> I wanted to share my newest obsession - Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt &hearts; &hearts; &hearts;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &hearts; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~



Wow!! This is the most stunning belt I have ever seen!!! The color is divine and what a beautiful match to your bi-color Birkin!! Congratulations and thank you for sharing your gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## chaerimk

mrscurvy said:


> Here's a few previous pics.. Will post one when I get home with the new strap..


  i love how you can match the belt with your outfit so well!


----------



## chaerimk

megt10 said:


> I have 3 CDC belts and wear them at the waist usually with a dress.


  your belts are pretty and i love you you really make it blend so well with your outfit!


----------



## Lvgirl71

carlinha said:
			
		

> I wanted to share my newest obsession - Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt &hearts; &hearts; &hearts;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &hearts; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~



Wow!! It's so prefect, the scales are TDF!! Congrats, I love it!


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession - *Gris Fonce croc porosus PHW CDC belt* &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;
> I never thought I'd be purchasing a croc CDC belt, but the neutrality and specialness of Gris Fonce pushed me over the edge... not to mention the amazing scales of croc poro &#9829; This is a forever, classic piece for me... The color is a chameleon... but probably best described as Dark Grey with a tint of brown... cool but warm at the same time. Definitely warmer than Graphite which I consider more a Steel Grey.
> Thank you for letting me share ~


 So gorgeous congrats!


----------



## megt10

chaerimk said:


> your belts are pretty and i love you you really make it blend so well with your outfit!


 Thank you Chaerimk.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## modthispny

so after who knows how long, i finally got my belt in the right size!

my friend went to the hermes store in beverly hills on tuesday and put his name down on the list for a black box/choc brown togo 100cm belt and a palladium/silver buckle.

even though the list was over 3 pages long, he got a call from the store yesterday saying that the belt had arrived. (makes me wonder if they pick and choose who they sell the belt to??)

anyways, i absolutely love the belt. i need to go to the store and have them punch a hole to make it a little tighter, i'm right in between 95/100 but i'm glad i went with 100 as there are no exposed holes when wearing the belt. 

i'm also glad i got this color instead of the original black/orange i had received as i can use the chocolate brown with my wardrobe whereas the orange was useless.

here are some pics.


----------



## bagidiotic

modthispny said:
			
		

> so after who knows how long, i finally got my belt in the right size!
> 
> my friend went to the hermes store in beverly hills on tuesday and put his name down on the list for a black box/choc brown togo 100cm belt and a palladium/silver buckle.
> 
> even though the list was over 3 pages long, he got a call from the store yesterday saying that the belt had arrived. (makes me wonder if they pick and choose who they sell the belt to??)
> 
> anyways, i absolutely love the belt. i need to go to the store and have them punch a hole to make it a little tighter, i'm right in between 95/100 but i'm glad i went with 100 as there are no exposed holes when wearing the belt.
> 
> i'm also glad i got this color instead of the original black/orange i had received as i can use the chocolate brown with my wardrobe whereas the orange was useless.
> 
> here are some pics.



Hey u look great
N good choice
Congrats


----------



## megt10

modthispny said:


> so after who knows how long, i finally got my belt in the right size!
> 
> my friend went to the hermes store in beverly hills on tuesday and put his name down on the list for a black box/choc brown togo 100cm belt and a palladium/silver buckle.
> 
> even though the list was over 3 pages long, he got a call from the store yesterday saying that the belt had arrived. (makes me wonder if they pick and choose who they sell the belt to??)
> 
> anyways, i absolutely love the belt. i need to go to the store and have them punch a hole to make it a little tighter, i'm right in between 95/100 but i'm glad i went with 100 as there are no exposed holes when wearing the belt.
> 
> i'm also glad i got this color instead of the original black/orange i had received as i can use the chocolate brown with my wardrobe whereas the orange was useless.
> 
> here are some pics.


 Wow the belt looks awesome on you. Congratulations.


----------



## modthispny

thanks guys!

also, how do you guys take care of the buckle and strap? is it ok to use jewelry cleaning wipes on the shiny silver buckle? do you treat the leather with leather conditioner?


----------



## Souris

modthispny said:
			
		

> so after who knows how long, i finally got my belt in the right size!
> 
> my friend went to the hermes store in beverly hills on tuesday and put his name down on the list for a black box/choc brown togo 100cm belt and a palladium/silver buckle.
> 
> even though the list was over 3 pages long, he got a call from the store yesterday saying that the belt had arrived. (makes me wonder if they pick and choose who they sell the belt to??)
> 
> anyways, i absolutely love the belt. i need to go to the store and have them punch a hole to make it a little tighter, i'm right in between 95/100 but i'm glad i went with 100 as there are no exposed holes when wearing the belt.
> 
> i'm also glad i got this color instead of the original black/orange i had received as i can use the chocolate brown with my wardrobe whereas the orange was useless.
> 
> here are some pics.



Wow, you look hot!


----------



## Lvgirl71

I just received my Blue Jean Epson /White swift H belt with Gold buckle, this is so pretty. I have a PHW buckle too and will be able to mix and match.. And a special bonus lots of Freebies, H perfumes. I will be smelling so good!!


----------



## Hermezzy

LVgirl:  GORGEOUS!
MrsCurvy:  LOVE YOUR OUTFITS!
megt10:  Just STUNNING pics!  

I have two belt straps and the gold calandre/vertical pinstriped buckle.  Cant wait to get a brushed silver buckle!


----------



## Hermezzy

modthispny:  FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Millicat

Lvgirl71 said:


> I just received my Blue Jean Epson /White swift H belt with Gold buckle, this is so pretty. I have a PHW buckle too and will be able to mix and match.. And a special bonus lots of Freebies, H perfumes. I will be smelling so good!!


 
I think i'm the only person i know that _doesn't_ like H perfumes :shame:
Glad for you though, you can luxuriate in those now


----------



## katika76

Millicat said:
			
		

> I think i'm the only person i know that doesn't like H perfumes :shame:
> Glad for you though, you can luxuriate in those now



You are not the only One
I always Love the makes if the perfumes but when I smell them U find out that there are others I prefer much more...


----------



## Lvgirl71

katika76 said:
			
		

> You are not the only One
> I always Love the makes if the perfumes but when I smell them U find out that there are others I prefer much more...



I don't like all just a few! Some smell like old ladies, no offense, but yuck!


----------



## katika76

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> I don't like all just a few! Some smell like old ladies, no offense, but yuck!



It should have been"I Love the names of the perfumes"...
iPhone spelling Drives me Crazy...
Perfumes are special, everybody prefers different types....


----------



## megt10

Hermezzy said:


> LVgirl: GORGEOUS!
> MrsCurvy: LOVE YOUR OUTFITS!
> megt10: Just STUNNING pics!
> 
> I have two belt straps and the gold calandre/vertical pinstriped buckle. Cant wait to get a brushed silver buckle!


 Thank you Hermezzy.


----------



## megt10

Lvgirl71 said:


> I just received my Blue Jean Epson /White swift H belt with Gold buckle, this is so pretty. I have a PHW buckle too and will be able to mix and match.. And a special bonus lots of Freebies, H perfumes. I will be smelling so good!!


 Congrats LV! So happy you were able to get the belt.


----------



## Lvgirl71

megt10 said:
			
		

> Congrats LV! So happy you were able to get the belt.



Yeah thanks Megt! I got the 85cm and it fits great, can wear a little higher on the waist too. I am wanting another strap either red or tosca, if I can find it! I was lucky this store shipped it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## loynardo

I have recently acquired a vintage Constance belt (no longer available by Hermes) in which the Constance belt buckle has 2 hooks behind. One hook is for the strap to be secure with the buckle and the other is to hook onto the belt holes when wearing. I know this is consistent with vintage Constance belt buckles but the leather strap is actually 29mm which is something I have not known about. Does anyone know more about vintage Constance belts that can provide some insight knowledge on this? Appreciate it greatly! By the way, from the date code stamp, it is from the year 1991.


----------



## G Arata

Thanks so much for this thread! I have been wanting an H belt for quite awhile now. I think I may get one soon!


----------



## Lvgirl71

modthispny said:
			
		

> so after who knows how long, i finally got my belt in the right size!
> 
> my friend went to the hermes store in beverly hills on tuesday and put his name down on the list for a black box/choc brown togo 100cm belt and a palladium/silver buckle.
> 
> even though the list was over 3 pages long, he got a call from the store yesterday saying that the belt had arrived. (makes me wonder if they pick and choose who they sell the belt to??)
> 
> anyways, i absolutely love the belt. i need to go to the store and have them punch a hole to make it a little tighter, i'm right in between 95/100 but i'm glad i went with 100 as there are no exposed holes when wearing the belt.
> 
> i'm also glad i got this color instead of the original black/orange i had received as i can use the chocolate brown with my wardrobe whereas the orange was useless.
> 
> here are some pics.



Looks great on you! Can I ask what your waist size is? Thinking of getting one for my hubby for Christmas, he's a 35 inch waist, maybe a size 100 cm?


----------



## Iffi

My small belt collection:


----------



## Iffi

32 -> size 85
black / gold
argile / etain


----------



## Iffi

24 -> size 85

black / etoupe
chocolat / capucine
black / gold


----------



## Lvgirl71

Iffi said:
			
		

> My small belt collection:



Very nice! What are all the colors?? 
Hey I see one of your belts didn't come with an insert for the belt strap either, my last belt didn't either, it came with with just a paper pillow too, my SA said some of them depending on the strap comes like that, grr. I hate it , I like the insert to keep for storage!


----------



## Iffi

Lvgirl71 said:


> Very nice! What are all the colors??
> Hey I see one of your belts didn't come with an insert for the belt strap either, my last belt didn't either, it came with with just a paper pillow too, my SA said some of them depending on the strap comes like that, grr. I hate it , I like the insert to keep for storage!



The one belt without is my oldest one. I bought it about 5 years ago. I thought they change the boxes. When did you bought your last one?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Iffi said:
			
		

> The one belt without is my oldest one. I bought it about 5 years ago. I thought they change the boxes. When did you bought your last one?



I bought it two wks ago, it was the blue jean/ white combo, purchased from Cuffs. When I asked why it had this kind, he said that strap didn't have an insert!


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFI, I LOVE your collection! I have just two straps and one buckle now, but hope to, over time, get a similar collection!  And I'm like you - I have to store them in their boxes...I just love those!


----------



## macw613

Hi everyone... I'm interested in buying a Hermes 'H' belt and I'm hoping someone here could quickly answer any question(s) I have or point me in the right direction. 

What's the "32mm" and "42mm" in reference to? The width of the belt?

And would the size of the H buckle have to be bigger on a 42mm, compared to a 32mm?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Yes the buckle is a lot bigger than 33mm but it refers to the straps, the 42mm buckle will only fit the 42 mm straps and the 33 mm buckle is for the 33mm strap.


----------



## nguyenp

Dear ladies,
I saw a celeb pictured with a 24mm straps and the colour I could see was Tosca. Is it possible any of you ladies own this colour combo and could let me know what the reversible colour is? TIA!


----------



## Lvgirl71

nguyenp said:
			
		

> Dear ladies,
> I saw a celeb pictured with a 24mm straps and the colour I could see was Tosca. Is it possible any of you ladies own this colour combo and could let me know what the reversible colour is? TIA!



I know they did a Tosca with a blk side and I think they did another color too!


----------



## yespurse

sydspy said:


> I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............
> 
> jandoe89 's belt..............



I prefer this one. love it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## nguyenp

Lvgirl71 said:


> I know they did a Tosca with a blk side and I think they did another color too!



Thank you!


----------



## modthispny

Lvgirl71 said:


> Looks great on you! Can I ask what your waist size is? Thinking of getting one for my hubby for Christmas, he's a 35 inch waist, maybe a size 100 cm?



Hmm, i would do either 100 or 105, most likely 105.

i'm a 32 waist and the 100 was too big, so went to hermes this past weekend and they punched 2 holes. with slacks i use the final hole, with jeans it might be the one before the last. but it's better to buy a bigger belt than have a short one.


----------



## hopiko

nguyenp said:


> Dear ladies,
> I saw a celeb pictured with a 24mm straps and the colour I could see was Tosca. Is it possible any of you ladies own this colour combo and could let me know what the reversible colour is? TIA!



Hi, I have a Togo tosca/ box chocolate and my sister has a swift tosca /Epsom etain.


----------



## nguyenp

hopiko said:


> Hi, I have a Togo tosca/ box chocolate and my sister has a swift tosca /Epsom etain.



Thank you hopiko!


----------



## madisonave5011

I'm not familiar with Hermes but I was just wondering how much do these "H" belts go for?? And do you have to be put on a wait list for one or do the boutiques carry them? TIA for any info  :  )


----------



## Lvgirl71

madisonave5011 said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with Hermes but I was just wondering how much do these "H" belts go for?? And do you have to be put on a wait list for one or do the boutiques carry them? TIA for any info  :  )



If you are asking about the 33mm with the classic H buckle and a leather strap, then it's $710 for both buckle and strap. You will have to get on wait list and start making calls. I has a friend waited a yr to get one! I didn't have to wait for the blk/ chocolate one or the BJ/ white one


----------



## modthispny

i finally wore my belt this weekend to las vegas for labor day festivities, i'm saddened by how easily the belt can get scratched.  (palladium/shiny silver)

i know if you wear it to a nightclub, especially the dance floor, it gets crowded and people bump into you, so it's inevitable..even the guy at hermes when punching my holes said you have to wait every 6 months to repair/buff out the scratches since the plating will thin out.

even got some light scratches on the belt itself..and my YSL Y belt got a very deep scratch but was able to get it buffed out at a jeweler today.

i guess this is the one benefit of the brushed aluminum belts.


----------



## Lvgirl71

modthispny said:
			
		

> i finally wore my belt this weekend to las vegas for labor day festivities, i'm saddened by how easily the belt can get scratched.  (palladium/shiny silver)
> 
> i know if you wear it to a nightclub, especially the dance floor, it gets crowded and people bump into you, so it's inevitable..even the guy at hermes when punching my holes said you have to wait every 6 months to repair/buff out the scratches since the plating will thin out.
> 
> even got some light scratches on the belt itself..and my YSL Y belt got a very deep scratch but was able to get it buffed out at a jeweler today.
> 
> i guess this is the one benefit of the brushed aluminum belts.



I know what you mean, I wore my gold buckle just around shopping and it has scratches on it already seems to scratch easier than my PHW buckle, grrr!


----------



## katika76

madisonave5011 said:


> I'm not familiar with Hermes but I was just wondering how much do these "H" belts go for?? And do you have to be put on a wait list for one or do the boutiques carry them? TIA for any info  :  )


best is to buy them from the online store hermes.com;
however you have to look on the homepage often because the nice buckles and colours are gone before they even appeared!!!!


----------



## GossiipGF

Hey guys!!
Never thought that I would step into Hermes so soon as I have been stopping at LV and Gucci for the past 5 years until now.

Seeking some advice from you all:
Intend to get a Hermes belt for myself, for casual for work, any good recommendation? Or any pics for my reference? I haven't really go through all the pics in H forum, give me some time & your true advice,

Thanks dearie &#10084;&#128522;


----------



## ysbooey

GossiipGF said:
			
		

> Hey guys!!
> Never thought that I would step into Hermes so soon as I have been stopping at LV and Gucci for the past 5 years until now.
> 
> Seeking some advice from you all:
> Intend to get a Hermes belt for myself, for casual for work, any good recommendation? Or any pics for my reference? I haven't really go through all the pics in H forum, give me some time & your true advice,
> 
> Thanks dearie &#10084;dde0a



Constance H belt kit is the best starter belt


----------



## katika76

ysbooey said:
			
		

> Constance H belt kit is the best starter belt



I think so too, Constance buckle and black box with another leather, gold or orange Or etoupe. So you have something which Works for office and casual. And for the hardware, with the brushed version you are always on the safe side!


----------



## Souris

Hey guys, do any of you know if the leather straps in the H belt kits are hand stitched or are they machine stitched ?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Souris said:
			
		

> Hey guys, do any of you know if the leather straps in the H belt kits are hand stitched or are they machine stitched ?



They look machine stitched!


----------



## katika76

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> They look machine stitched!



Oh, i always thought Hermes was always handmade... Maybe it is hands dragging the strap through a mashine


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## sabgianna

My SA told me that all leather goods have hand stitching, that goes from the bags, belts over to the cuffs.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi there, can someone please tell me how the sizes for the belts and buckles work. All I see are 42mm and so forth. What does all of this mean and how do I know what size fits me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lvgirl71

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Hi there, can someone please tell me how the sizes for the belts and buckles work. All I see are 42mm and so forth. What does all of this mean and how do I know what size fits me? Thanks in advance.



That is the wide strap or buckle! The most common is 33cm, look thru the thread and you will see pictures.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Lvgirl71 said:


> That is the wide strap or buckle! The most common is 33cm, look thru the thread and you will see pictures.



Thanks so much Lvgirl71. Now is there sizing for the length of the strap or 33cm generally fits everyone?


----------



## Lvgirl71

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Lvgirl71. Now is there sizing for the length of the strap or 33cm generally fits everyone?



33cm is the width of strap, the length varies depending on your waist size. Measure your waist where you would normally wear the belt need size in cm. I have a 26 inch waist and a size 85 cm fits me good of I wear my jeans or pants lower on the waist, if I wear it higher I can wear a 75-80cm. It's kinda tricky on the sizing!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Lvgirl71 said:


> I got my awesome H belt today with Blk box leather/ chocolate brown togo. I love this belt, definitely worth the wait!! It's a size 90cm it's too big but will fit on the last notch, I need and 80 or 85cm for sure, ESP if I wear it higher on the waist, I'm wearing it low here.



You look awesome with it! Is your buckle and belt here 33cm?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Lvgirl71 said:


> 33cm is the width of strap, the length varies depending on your waist size. Measure your waist where you would normally wear the belt need size in cm. I have a 26 inch waist and a size 85 cm fits me good of I wear my jeans or pants lower on the waist, if I wear it higher I can wear a 75-80cm. It's kinda tricky on the sizing!



Thanks so much for the info! You have really helped and so have your photos! What dress size are you? I'm a 2, we seem to have similar measurements so maybe I can go by your sizing. I guess different size for different purposes on how you plan on wearing your belt, low or high.


----------



## Lvgirl71

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info! You have really helped and so have your photos! What dress size are you? I'm a 2, we seem to have similar measurements so maybe I can go by your sizing. I guess different size for different purposes on how you plan on wearing your belt, low or high.



I'm a size 2-4 in dresses US size. I bought a 90cm way too big but can still wear it low waisted on the last notch, 85 fits much better though. My next strap will be an 80cm so I can wear it higher on the waist.


----------



## HermesIRL

This is miniature Labradoodle Wiggles wearing my Etoupe/Black belt kit with polished palladium H buckle. Size 95-I'm a guy LOL


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Theres an amazing Maize croc belt strap on H.com in size 85! I havent seen an exotic strap on H.com Ever! 

http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Lvgirl71 said:


> I'm a size 2-4 in dresses US size. I bought a 90cm way too big but can still wear it low waisted on the last notch, 85 fits much better though. My next strap will be an 80cm so I can wear it higher on the waist.



Thanks so much! You have really helped. I don't know if you live in the US, but do you know how much it costs for a 33mm belt/buckle?


----------



## LadyCupid

32mm maize crocodile belt hermes.com USA


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yodaling1 said:


> 32mm maize crocodile belt hermes.com USA



Thanks! I don't know why I am having such a hard time finding the belts on the website.


----------



## LadyCupid

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks! I don't know why I am having such a hard time finding the belts on the website.



In case you can't find it.
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yodaling1 said:


> In case you can't find it.
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html



You are awesome thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Iffi

Croc belt strap on H.com! That´s new!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Iffi said:
			
		

> Croc belt strap on H.com! That´s new!
> Thanks for posting.



They also have belt buckles I haven't seen in a long, that gold CDC buckle was nice but I don't like the straps that were available! So I passed


----------



## cr1stalangel

Cormac said:


> View attachment 1869964
> 
> 
> This is miniature Labradoodle Wiggles wearing my Etoupe/Black belt kit with polished palladium H buckle. Size 95-I'm a guy LOL



Oh that is just Adorable!!


----------



## Dyuanda

Hi there,

I am so stressed out right now. My Hermes belt has gotten wet from playing rides in theme park. Now it has that wet mark around the edge of the belt. Can the mark go away when dry? I've been drying it with hair-dryer but it does not seem to work. Any solution?

Appreciate it much


----------



## Sienna220

Dyuanda said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am so stressed out right now. My Hermes belt has gotten wet from playing rides in theme park. Now it has that wet mark around the edge of the belt. Can the mark go away when dry? I've been drying it with hair-dryer but it does not seem to work. Any solution?
> 
> Appreciate it much



Oooh try not to use hair dryer!!! 

Not sure what type of leather it is, but having it wet and then using a hot hair dryer is not a good idea and can damage leather further (even leather not affected by wetness).

Pat with clean, dry, cotton cloth.


----------



## Dyuanda

Sienna220 said:


> Oooh try not to use hair dryer!!!
> 
> Not sure what type of leather it is, but having it wet and then using a hot hair dryer is not a good idea and can damage leather further (even leather not affected by wetness).
> 
> Pat with clean, dry, cotton cloth.



Did you see the attached photo? That's my current belt. See that darker color? I think that's water somehow goes inside the leather 

Getting pessimistic of this! ANy help?


----------



## glennalum

Cormac said:


> View attachment 1869964
> 
> 
> This is miniature Labradoodle Wiggles wearing my Etoupe/Black belt kit with polished palladium H buckle. Size 95-I'm a guy LOL



Sooo cute!


----------



## bagidiotic

Cormac said:
			
		

> This is miniature Labradoodle Wiggles wearing my Etoupe/Black belt kit with polished palladium H buckle. Size 95-I'm a guy LOL



This pix is soooooooooo cute
Well shot
Ur dog is so stylish


----------



## Bijouxlady

Cormac said:


> View attachment 1869964
> 
> 
> This is miniature Labradoodle Wiggles wearing my Etoupe/Black belt kit with polished palladium H buckle. Size 95-I'm a guy LOL


Love your dog and your belt! What do belts and buckles like yours retail for these days?


----------



## youssefm

You guys, I'm having a size dilemma and can't seem to figure it out!

(I'm a guy btw) So the widest part of my hips is 108cm on a tape measure (where i want the belt to sit), my gap belt is a size 34, my jeans are a 34-36 depending on the cut. What size Hermes belt do I get then? That is the H belt kit, do I get 100, 110? Not so sure! I don't want the belt to be very tight at all


----------



## Millicat

On the belt section of the H website it will show you how to guage this


----------



## youssefm

Millicat said:


> On the belt section of the H website it will show you how to guage this



I can't seem to find it, do you have a link or can you point me in the right direction?  Thanks!


----------



## Millicat

I've tried to post a couple of things but it keeps disappearing so now i'll just try doing this ....

*"Find your size*

To determine your Hermès belt size, we recommend measuring your favorite belt from the buckle to the hole you use most (for example, if you measure 85 cm, your Hermès size is 85). Or, determine where you wear your belt most comfortably and measure at this point":


----------



## ekalasho

There are belt kits currently online!


----------



## youssefm

Millicat said:


> I've tried to post a couple of things but it keeps disappearing so now i'll just try doing this ....
> 
> *"Find your size*
> 
> To determine your Hermès belt size, we recommend measuring your favorite belt from the buckle to the hole you use most (for example, if you measure 85 cm, your Hermès size is 85). Or, determine where you wear your belt most comfortably and measure at this point":



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Millicat

You're welcome, Youssefm


----------



## Lvgirl71

youssefm said:
			
		

> You guys, I'm having a size dilemma and can't seem to figure it out!
> 
> (I'm a guy btw) So the widest part of my hips is 108cm on a tape measure (where i want the belt to sit), my gap belt is a size 34, my jeans are a 34-36 depending on the cut. What size Hermes belt do I get then? That is the H belt kit, do I get 100, 110? Not so sure! I don't want the belt to be very tight at all



I think you need a 100. You are about the same size as my hubby, I bought him the 105 was too big, but 100 is perfect!!


----------



## youssefm

Lvgirl71 said:


> I think you need a 100. You are about the same size as my hubby, I bought him the 105 was too big, but 100 is perfect!!



Yupp! Measured my belt according to the measuring tips and that's about right! Thanks for the extra advice as I was considering the 105, but if the 100 can get an extra hole punched if anything 

Thanks all for the tips, and of course right as I try to order online they're all sold out haha


----------



## Iffi

A crocodile belt again on hermes.com - the us internet!


----------



## carlitos1020

Does anyone knows where i can sell my Hermes belt kit with an extra strap? i gain  a lot of weight over last months, and im trying to get a new one in bigger size, but im afraid to sell it on ebay, do you know another reliable and safe websites to do this? thank you


----------



## MsHermesAU

Cormac said:


> View attachment 1869964
> 
> 
> This is miniature Labradoodle Wiggles wearing my Etoupe/Black belt kit with polished palladium H buckle. Size 95-I'm a guy LOL


 
Awwww that doggie is gorgeous! He/she is a great poser too


----------



## hb925

Hurry over! Belt kits on H website right now! - US edition 

Lots of buckles and strap options...even a chocolate exotic option 
32mm and 42mm


----------



## chanelqueenalek

I was told by the SA that the orange/Chocolate brown combo for H belts is rare is this true or is it an exaggeration?


----------



## Deborah1986

I was told that the price from the belt is up to 500 euro


----------



## hb925

chanelqueenalek said:


> I was told by the SA that the orange/Chocolate brown combo for H belts is rare is this true or is it an exaggeration?



It was on the US site today, but it sold out already. Definitely keep checking the site as they pop up.


----------



## Halothane

Just bought a red belt with gold H buckle today as I discover I do not have any red belts at all! Shall upload photo when I have time.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

cj0617 said:


> It was on the US site today, but it sold out already. Definitely keep checking the site as they pop up.


Hey thanks for ur response I bought in in the store already but I was just wondering if its really that hard to find or in the SA just wanted a sale... i got it with the gold hammered buckle looks soooo good


----------



## adb

hi belt experts! needs advice on my next belt kit purchase. guilloche or striped buckle? would like to know the pros and cons of each.. TIA!


----------



## adb

here's my little contribution.. my new belt kits..  orange togo/dark chocolate box, and j dor (not sure if i spelled it correctly) epsom/gold swift with guilloche phw buckle. thanks for letting me share..


----------



## Sterre

Can someone help me with the exact colour and maybe leather names of the following belt kits? Maybe even post a pic? I have to choose between one of them as I cannot order both... Would love to check the reference thread to search the exact colours!
The current or recent red/red combination (is it rouge H/rouge casquade??)?
Or
The blue/purple combination? (is it blue hydra/ultraviolet? Or blue ../crocus?)?
Please help!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## katika76

adb said:


> here's my little contribution.. my new belt kits..  orange togo/dark chocolate box, and j dor (not sure if i spelled it correctly) epsom/gold swift with guilloche phw buckle. thanks for letting me share..


Wow, I love your guilloche buckle, it is really great! and the colours of the second picture are so rare I think, congratulations!!!! This is really great!!!


----------



## Iffi

Sterre said:


> Can someone help me with the exact colour and maybe leather names of the following belt kits? Maybe even post a pic? I have to choose between one of them as I cannot order both... Would love to check the reference thread to search the exact colours!
> The current or recent red/red combination (is it rouge H/rouge casquade??)?
> Or
> The blue/purple combination? (is it blue hydra/ultraviolet? Or blue ../crocus?)?
> Please help!



It no belt but the color: 
ultraviolet/bleu hydra
http://france.hermes.com/bijoux/bijoux-en-cuir/bracelets/sizeless-slice-063347ckah-34631.html

The red/red I couldn´t find. Hope it´ll help.....


----------



## Sterre

Iffi said:


> It no belt but the color:
> ultraviolet/bleu hydra
> http://france.hermes.com/bijoux/bijoux-en-cuir/bracelets/sizeless-slice-063347ckah-34631.html
> 
> The red/red I couldn´t find. Hope it´ll help.....



Thank you!!!


----------



## adb

katika76 said:
			
		

> Wow, I love your guilloche buckle, it is really great! and the colours of the second picture are so rare I think, congratulations!!!! This is really great!!!



really so happy with those. and so excited for more! belts are addictive!


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

I wonder if anyone here can help? I tried searching for the threads on this topic but still could find it. 

Hope this is the right place to post it. 

I'm planning to purchase a H belt and I just randomly looked on eBay 1st. I saw some H buckle which had engraved "made in France" and some just only engraved "HERMES". Does all authentic H buckle has to be engraved made in France and HERMES or is it ok just engraved "HERMES"?

THANKS!


----------



## ladybaby78

...


----------



## bjorn

Sterre said:


> Can someone help me with the exact colour and maybe leather names of the following belt kits? Maybe even post a pic? I have to choose between one of them as I cannot order both... Would love to check the reference thread to search the exact colours!
> The current or recent red/red combination (is it rouge H/rouge casquade??)?
> Or
> The blue/purple combination? (is it blue hydra/ultraviolet? Or blue ../crocus?)?
> Please help!



Rouge h/ rouge casaque
Blue hydra/ UV


----------



## Allee

I just bought a belt kit last week and they punched 3 holes for me so I can wear high waist too. But I tried it on today and its still too big!!! What should I do? Ask for another hole punched? Is that too many??


----------



## sophieg

I am hoping the widsom of TPF can help me with a small H belt-related conundrum.

My mom gave me her old 32 mm belt strap (standard black box/gold combination), but kept the buckle that came with it, which she is wearing with her new, longer belt strap. Now, why H sells you belt straps by themselves but no longer will sell buckles alone is another question. 
But, here are my current questions:

- The strap is marked with a B in a square, it's from 1998 - since my mom bought a new strap at a boutique last year, the type of buckles currently sold should fit my older strap. Are there any types I need to be careful with? How about older ones? I seem to recall reading that older belt buckles had 2 holes

- Where can I get a reliably authentic buckle? I'm not that picky about type, and frankly almost like the Chaine d'Ancre more than than Constance, which seems to be most popular. I know there are a lot of fakes. Since I was in Paris when I received the belt, I walked over to Les Trois Marches de Catherine B, hoping to find what I needed there, but she basically shooed me out of the store when I asked if she had buckles. Is there something I don't know about?

Please help - I know the ultimate option is to buy a complete belt kit from H in different colors but they're a pain to get and my piggybank is recovering


----------



## chaerimk

Fairlady_300zx said:


> I wonder if anyone here can help? I tried searching for the threads on this topic but still could find it.
> 
> Hope this is the right place to post it.
> 
> I'm planning to purchase a H belt and I just randomly looked on eBay 1st. I saw some H buckle which had engraved "made in France" and some just only engraved "HERMES". Does all authentic H buckle has to be engraved made in France and HERMES or is it ok just engraved "HERMES"?
> 
> THANKS!



To my knowledge of recent buying Hermes belt and have my other family member owning Hermes belt. The Made in France stamp is only recently in 2012 issues belt buckle. My sister have the buckle she bought in 2011 and it doesn't have the made in france stamp. but i see a lot of fake that have made in france stamp too. but the stamp seem to be stamped closer to each other or not at the right place. sorry, that all i know.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Allee said:


> I just bought a belt kit last week and they punched 3 holes for me so I can wear high waist too. But I tried it on today and its still too big!!! What should I do? Ask for another hole punched? Is that too many??


 
Punching THREE extra holes? Oh dear. At this point it almost seems like you needed a smaller sized strap to begin with. I think maybe get another smaller strap so u have one to wear with high waisted closthes and one for cas low waisted looks. Otherwise your strap end will be so long, it will peek out and look sloppy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sophieg said:


> I am hoping the widsom of TPF can help me with a small H belt-related conundrum.
> 
> My mom gave me her old 32 mm belt strap (standard black box/gold combination), but kept the buckle that came with it, which she is wearing with her new, longer belt strap. Now, why H sells you belt straps by themselves but no longer will sell buckles alone is another question.
> But, here are my current questions:
> 
> - The strap is marked with a B in a square, it's from 1998 - since my mom bought a new strap at a boutique last year, the type of buckles currently sold should fit my older strap. Are there any types I need to be careful with? How about older ones? I seem to recall reading that older belt buckles had 2 holes
> 
> - Where can I get a reliably authentic buckle? I'm not that picky about type, and frankly almost like the Chaine d'Ancre more than than Constance, which seems to be most popular. I know there are a lot of fakes. Since I was in Paris when I received the belt, I walked over to Les Trois Marches de Catherine B, hoping to find what I needed there, but she basically shooed me out of the store when I asked if she had buckles. Is there something I don't know about?
> 
> Please help - I know the ultimate option is to buy a complete belt kit from H in different colors but they're a pain to get and my piggybank is recovering


 
H will not sell a buckle without a strap anymore bc people were buying the buckle and attaching a non-H leather strap to it. 

A 32mm strap is a standard size. There are buckles that match the 32mm strap, that is what you need to ask for bc they obviously come in bigger and smaller sizes. Make sure you specify what size strap you have. I have a few but I don't know the exact measurements of the buckle off hand. 

I have seen H buckles for sale on Malleries website (at a mark up) and those are probaby the only ones I would consider buying if I were in your situation. Never EBay. HTH!


----------



## oford

Hi, I am new to hermes and I just purchased my first belt kit at Hermes toronto. However, I am looking to purchase two more for my family as gifts, but it seems they are sooo rare?! Looks like i'm lucky to just walk in and got what I want. I had called several boutiques in Canada with no luck. Can anyone please advise where I can get them?

thanks!!!!!


----------



## ceci

oford said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new to hermes and I just purchased my first belt kit at Hermes toronto. However, I am looking to purchase two more for my family as gifts, but it seems they are sooo rare?! Looks like i'm lucky to just walk in and got what I want. I had called several boutiques in Canada with no luck. Can anyone please advise where I can get them?
> 
> thanks!!!!!



You are lucky! Try online Canadian H shopping website


----------



## Israeli_Flava

oford said:


> Hi, I am new to hermes and I just purchased my first belt kit at Hermes toronto. However, I am looking to purchase two more for my family as gifts, but it seems they are sooo rare?! Looks like i'm lucky to just walk in and got what I want. I had called several boutiques in Canada with no luck. Can anyone please advise where I can get them?
> 
> thanks!!!!!


 
Your options are the boutique, H.com and reseller. But I think you know that. Well, you can write a letter to Santa Clause too   Yes, they are hard to come by so you are lucky when you find one at the boutique when u are looking for it. Most ppl are on wait lists for the one they want...  H.com in the US usualy has a slew of belts offered every once in a while but they go fast.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## thewave1969

Hi, is anyone familiar with the retired Stampede buckle? If yes, how long ago was this retired? Thank you


----------



## oford

ceci said:


> You are lucky! Try online Canadian H shopping website



I did! no more belt kits that i'm looking for...=(


----------



## ceci

oford said:
			
		

> I did! no more belt kits that i'm looking for...=(



Check often. The stock are different all the time. Good luck!


----------



## sophieg

Israeli_Flava said:


> H will not sell a buckle without a strap anymore bc people were buying the buckle and attaching a non-H leather strap to it.
> 
> A 32mm strap is a standard size. There are buckles that match the 32mm strap, that is what you need to ask for bc they obviously come in bigger and smaller sizes. Make sure you specify what size strap you have. I have a few but I don't know the exact measurements of the buckle off hand.
> 
> I have seen H buckles for sale on Malleries website (at a mark up) and those are probaby the only ones I would consider buying if I were in your situation. Never EBay. HTH!


Thanks, Flava - it helps a lot!


----------



## macw613

chaerimk said:


> To my knowledge of recent buying Hermes belt and have my other family member owning Hermes belt. *The Made in France stamp is only recently in 2012 issues belt buckle. My sister have the buckle she bought in 2011 and it doesn't have the made in france stamp.* but i see a lot of fake that have made in france stamp too. but the stamp seem to be stamped closer to each other or not at the right place. sorry, that all i know.



I've been learning things by myself over the past few days about authentic Hermes belts and this is something that got me so confused. It's been driving me crazy. So for sure:

2012 - *yes* 'MADE IN FRANCE' on back of buckle

2011 - *no* 'MADE IN FRANCE" on back of buckle

In particular I've just been interested in buying the 32mm brushed or polished.

Can anyone else confirm this 'MADE IN FRANCE' dilema? Lol thanks!


----------



## xsunnyd

Hi guys! 

I have a question for all you belt experts! The belt I'm looking at says that it fits a waist size of 32-36". Now my waist size is 25", but I mainly wear my belts on my hips anyways. (Those low rise jeans, you know!)

My hips are ~35", perhaps 0.5-1" less. Do you think it would fit me properly? Or would it be too short/snug?
I believe the belt is a 32mm and then it says something about 95cm.

If any of you ladies (or men!) could be of assistance in helping me figure this out, that would be fabulous.


----------



## mvp4

Hey everyone, this is something that has been driving me crazy recently and I'm hoping some of you can help me out!

So I've been looking around online & locally for an Hermes strap & buckle (belt kit). All sold out in my area and it's my only way of getting one in time for a birthday. I'm looking to purchase one with the standard 32mm polished H buckle. 

However, I've noticed from looking at a few sellers' online (not only eBay) that some buckles have 'MADE IN FRANCE' on the back, while others do not. 

Did they only start adding '*MADE IN FRANCE*' to the back of the buckle in 2012? But had it blank in 2011 & earlier? (I saw a user on TPF mention this in another thread however I don't know if this is correct)

Any help that pertains to this detail (or not) on the back of the buckle is much appreciated! (Particularly, just the standard H ones, brushed/polished 32mm).  It's been on my mind the past several days and after quite a bit of research, I've decided to come here for help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## *MJ*

xsunnyd said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a question for all you belt experts! The belt I'm looking at says that it fits a waist size of 32-36". Now my waist size is 25", but I mainly wear my belts on my hips anyways. (Those low rise jeans, you know!)
> 
> My hips are ~35", perhaps 0.5-1" less. Do you think it would fit me properly? Or would it be too short/snug?
> I believe the belt is a 32mm and then it says something about 95cm.
> 
> If any of you ladies (or men!) could be of assistance in helping me figure this out, that would be fabulous.



I think a 95cm belt would be way too big for you. My waist is 28.5 and I take an 85. I think you could do a 70 or 75.


----------



## cr1stalangel

mvp4 said:


> Hey everyone, this is something that has been driving me crazy recently and I'm hoping some of you can help me out!
> 
> So I've been looking around online & locally for an Hermes strap & buckle (belt kit). All sold out in my area and it's my only way of getting one in time for a birthday. I'm looking to purchase one with the standard 32mm polished H buckle.
> 
> However, I've noticed from looking at a few sellers' online (not only eBay) that some buckles have 'MADE IN FRANCE' on the back, while others do not.
> 
> Did they only start adding '*MADE IN FRANCE*' to the back of the buckle in 2012? But had it blank in 2011 & earlier? (I saw a user on TPF mention this in another thread however I don't know if this is correct)
> 
> Any help that pertains to this detail (or not) on the back of the buckle is much appreciated! (Particularly, just the standard H ones, brushed/polished 32mm).  It's been on my mind the past several days and after quite a bit of research, I've decided to come here for help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just checked all my Hermes buckles.  The older ones (more than 5 yo) doesn't have the "Made in France"/etc stamp.
Couple of my newer ones that I bought last year has "Made in France" and "Made in Switzerland" stamp at the back. Different buckle design for these 2. 
A bit difficult with Hermes because it almost seems like they are inconsistent in so many areas, but I'm sure they have their own reasons.  
I can probably say that the newer buckle would have "Made in xxxxx" stamp at the back but not the older ones. Just an opinion though. 
Sorry if that wasn't too much help to clarify your question.


----------



## cvw1004

I would suggest you read the first post of the authenticate slg thread before you consider not buying from the store.


----------



## Halothane

My store manager did tell me starting from 2012, all belt kit would have their "made in France" stamped behind. Those made before 2012 did not have it.


----------



## adb

xsunnyd said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a question for all you belt experts! The belt I'm looking at says that it fits a waist size of 32-36". Now my waist size is 25", but I mainly wear my belts on my hips anyways. (Those low rise jeans, you know!)
> 
> My hips are ~35", perhaps 0.5-1" less. Do you think it would fit me properly? Or would it be too short/snug?
> I believe the belt is a 32mm and then it says something about 95cm.
> 
> If any of you ladies (or men!) could be of assistance in helping me figure this out, that would be fabulous.



i am not an expert but i can give you suggestions.  my waist is 26, hips is 34, and im having 80 cm belts. if i wear them with a midrise pants, the buckle will be in the 2nd hole. and if its going to be a hipster (low rise), the buckle will be in the last hole, which mean one of the holes will be exposed. i am considering buying an 85 next time because some of my pants are hipsters too ( i look curvy with those) ..  and i think it will be a safer size for me as we can request for extra holes..  with your stats, i think we belong to the same bracket..  i recommend 80 or 85 if you'll wear it on your hips..


----------



## xsunnyd

adb said:


> i am not an expert but i can give you suggestions.  my waist is 26, hips is 34, and im having 80 cm belts. if i wear them with a midrise pants, the buckle will be in the 2nd hole. and if its going to be a hipster (low rise), the buckle will be in the last hole, which mean one of the holes will be exposed. i am considering buying an 85 next time because some of my pants are hipsters too ( i look curvy with those) ..  and i think it will be a safer size for me as we can request for extra holes..  with your stats, i think we belong to the same bracket..  i recommend 80 or 85 if you'll wear it on your hips..





*MJ* said:


> I think a 95cm belt would be way too big for you. My waist is 28.5 and I take an 85. I think you could do a 70 or 75.



Thank-you so much ladies! I think I'll go with an 85 just to be on the safe side. I'd go with a 70/75 but I rarely ever wear waist belts and I would get much more use out of it on jeans, etc. 

But yes, thank-you! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## bagidiotic

Halothane said:
			
		

> My store manager did tell me starting from 2012, all belt kit would have their "made in France" stamped behind. Those made before 2012 did not have it.



Thank u for info n sharing


----------



## mvp4

Do H buckles come in 38mm? Or is it just 32mm and 42mm? I'm pretty confused cause I just saw someone selling a "38mm" one. Not sure if it was a typo or if it's probably fake.

I also see a 42mm belt kit for sale but after the HERMÈS marking on the buckle, it says "18k"...Is this a sign it's fake too?

Sorry, I'm new to Hermes products and this forum is one of my only ressources for help.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## thyme

mvp4 said:


> Do H buckles come in 38mm? Or is it just 32mm and 42mm? I'm pretty confused cause I just saw someone selling a "38mm" one. Not sure if it was a typo or if it's probably fake.
> 
> I also see a 42mm belt kit for sale but after the HERMÈS marking on the buckle, it says "18k"...Is this a sign it's fake too?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to Hermes products and this forum is one of my only ressources for help.



the belt straps are available in 42mm, 32mm and 24mm. you can check the official H sites for the different sizes and the buckles that comes with the different sizes. hth.

http://uk.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/42mm/beltkit-42-16732.html
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html


----------



## mvp4

chincac said:


> the belt straps are available in 42mm, 32mm and 24mm. you can check the official H sites for the different sizes and the buckles that comes with the different sizes. hth.
> 
> http://uk.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/42mm/beltkit-42-16732.html
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html



Thank you  I've been trying to use Hermes' website for reference, however I've noticed that they're always sold out of the main buckles & straps I'm interested in.  Also, I guess this means that 38mm does not even exist?


----------



## thyme

mvp4 said:


> Thank you  I've been trying to use Hermes' website for reference, however I've noticed that they're always sold out of the main buckles & straps I'm interested in.  Also, I guess this means that 38mm does not even exist?



yes the belt kits are very popular and get snapped up the moment they appear online. i am not sure what the 38mm was referring to, is the measurement of the buckle or the strap? if it is the strap then doesn't sound right. buckles comes in various styles so they may all have different measurements. good luck and hope you find your belt kit soon.


----------



## mvp4

chincac said:


> yes the belt kits are very popular and get snapped up the moment they appear online. i am not sure what the 38mm was referring to, is the measurement of the buckle or the strap? if it is the strap then doesn't sound right. buckles comes in various styles so they may all have different measurements. good luck and hope you find your belt kit soon.



Thanks, i'm hoping to find the right one before the holidays! And the seller was referring to the strap as 38mm. I realize now that it's most likely a fake rather than a typo since I just noticed some other signs of it not being real, too. Btw it's just the classic 'H' buckle (polished) that I'm interested in


----------



## bb888

Does Hermes send out notifications if new stocks uploaded onto their website?

Thanks


----------



## thyme

bb888 said:


> Does Hermes send out notifications if new stocks uploaded onto their website?
> 
> Thanks



no


----------



## Andrew_lim

Hi, can i check if anyone know how much do it cost for a hermes belt, black, stainless steel type H buckle? And where can make order? Thanks


----------



## starlettina

Andrew_lim said:


> Hi, can i check if anyone know how much do it cost for a hermes belt, black, stainless steel type H buckle? And where can make order? Thanks



You can see the price on the official Hermes site


----------



## Andrew_lim

How about the H buckle? But i cant find any black belt.


----------



## Andrew_lim

starlettina said:


> You can see the price on the official Hermes site



Hi starlettina, can i check which size is better for men? 32mm or 42mm


----------



## Dorf

Andrew_lim said:


> Hi starlettina, can i check which size is better for men? 32mm or 42mm



I have just order a 42mm Natural (light brown) / Black belt with the brushed silver H-buckle.
-I think the 42mm is perfect for Jeans, while the 32 mm is great for a suit / chinos / formal wear etc. If you frequently use jeans as a basis-garment, I would go for the 42mm with the brushed or hammered buckle. The brushed buckle is also a bit more masculine.

-My next purchase will be a 32mm Gold/black belt with the slim silver H-buckle for use with a more classy/formal attire. 

-For ordering on line you almost have to sitt stand by, because these items have a bad tendency to be snatched away in seconds!


----------



## starlettina

Andrew_lim said:


> Hi starlettina, can i check which size is better for men? 32mm or 42mm



32 mm for sure,42 it's too much for men...


----------



## mlemee

adb said:


> i am not an expert but i can give you suggestions.  my waist is 26, hips is 34, and im having 80 cm belts. if i wear them with a midrise pants, the buckle will be in the 2nd hole. and if its going to be a hipster (low rise), the buckle will be in the last hole, which mean one of the holes will be exposed. i am considering buying an 85 next time because some of my pants are hipsters too ( i look curvy with those) ..  and i think it will be a safer size for me as we can request for extra holes..  with your stats, i think we belong to the same bracket..  i recommend 80 or 85 if you'll wear it on your hips..



I agree, my waist is 25 but hips are 36 and I usually wear 80cm but I just received my Crocus Collier de Chien belt in 85 to wear low on the hips as most of my jeans are low rise. But I think it's a touch too big, I close it on the first hole.


----------



## Andrew_lim

Dorf said:


> I have just order a 42mm Natural (light brown) / Black belt with the brushed silver H-buckle.
> -I think the 42mm is perfect for Jeans, while the 32 mm is great for a suit / chinos / formal wear etc. If you frequently use jeans as a basis-garment, I would go for the 42mm with the brushed or hammered buckle. The brushed buckle is also a bit more masculine.
> 
> -My next purchase will be a 32mm Gold/black belt with the slim silver H-buckle for use with a more classy/formal attire.
> 
> -For ordering on line you almost have to sitt stand by, because these items have a bad tendency to be snatched away in seconds!


Hi Dorf, thanks for e info. Can i check how can i order online to singapoe?


----------



## Dorf

Andrew_lim said:


> Hi Dorf, thanks for e info. Can i check how can i order online to singapoe?



Just take a look at www.hermes.com and you will see if Hermès has a on-line shop connected to your country.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Dorf

starlettina said:


> 32 mm for sure,42 it's too much for men...



The most jeans for men are made with 5 cm loop, so I think you are wrong..
With suit or nice-trousers on the other hand, I agreed that the 32mm is the right choice


----------



## starlettina

Dorf said:


> The most jeans for men are made with 5 cm loop, so I think you are wrong..
> With suit or nice-trousers on the other hand, I agreed that the 32mm is the right choice



Right or wrong...that was only my opinion,if you like 42,buy this size...


----------



## Starium

At last I have my second Hermes belt.  This time got the 42mm Constance gold/taupe epsom/epsom calfskin. Been looking for this belt for long time, and finally few days ago hermes posted a new stocks of 42mm constance belt.  They were selling this belt like pancakes.  They were sold right away, so I said he'll yah, I'm getting this one.  Enjoy


----------



## Dorf

Does anyone have some pictures of the Cape Cod 32 belt? (on a person)


----------



## EMDOC

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> I have been a naugHty naugHty girl with these addictive belts!!!!
> 
> Here goes my latest and greatest in 2 weeks :shame:
> Sooooo banned.



I just ordered the same kit online. Would you mind posting a picture of you wearing it or the belt fully assembled?


----------



## EMDOC

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> And this is my ODJ: black chamonix with permabrass CDC buckle....



I just saw this picture after of you modeling. It looks great. Thanks!


----------



## EMDOC

Thanh510 said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find a Hermes belt online or at the boutique in sf. I was in NYC for a day and I tried both stores but no luck. Hopefully when I go to Hawaii in September I will have better luck. If anyone knows a boutique here in ca that has a Hermes belt kit, I'll really appreciate the info. TIA!



They are online now if you haven't found one already. (I know this is an old post).


----------



## Dorf

I received my 42mm belt with brushed silver buckle today. I`m very satisfied, and the brushed heavy silver buckle gives the belt a rough look perfect for jeans! I have a question about the buckle: Is the tenon/tip on the buckle supposed to go all the way through the hole on the belt, so the belt will be situated completely tight against the buckle? -Or shall it be a couple of milimeter between? 
-The hole seems a bit tight, but maby that`s only in the start.

- The belt doesn`t come with an maintenance instruction. What do you do? Is it necessary to put on some impregnation?


----------



## Frivole88

the holes in my belt buckle stretched from constant wear. the buckle sometimes come out of the belt because the holes get bigger than the buckle stud. has this happened to anyone? i'm now scared to use my other H belts because of the stretching.


----------



## Dorf

kristinlorraine said:


> the holes in my belt buckle stretched from constant wear. the buckle sometimes come out of the belt because the holes get bigger than the buckle stud. has this happened to anyone? i'm now scared to use my other H belts because of the stretching.




I think this will happen to all belts in this category. It`s pity that the hole that holds the buckle in position probably also will stretch after using the belt on both sides several times. Unfortunately there is nothing we can do to prevent it. I think the best way to keep the buckle in position is to keep the belt as tight as possible.


----------



## thyme

kristinlorraine said:


> the holes in my belt buckle stretched from constant wear. the buckle sometimes come out of the belt because the holes get bigger than the buckle stud. has this happened to anyone? i'm now scared to use my other H belts because of the stretching.



i have not had this happened to any of my H belts and i wore them nearly everyday for the last few years..


----------



## Hermezzy

*chincac:*I'm very happy to hear you say this! I have 2 belt kits and I love them very much but refrain from wearing them to prevent scratching and the belt holes opening up.  Hearing your testimony makes me feel a lot better about using them more often.


----------



## baggieslovers

Hermezzy said:


> *chincac:*I'm very happy to hear you say this! I have 2 belt kits and I love them very much but refrain from wearing them to prevent scratching and the belt holes opening up.  Hearing your testimony makes me feel a lot better about using them more often.


Hi guys , im wondering anyone wants or currently looking for CDC medor belt black in goldhardware in size 90??


----------



## baggieslovers

Hi guys , im wondering anyone wants or currently looking for CDC medor belt black in goldhardware in size 90??


----------



## JOJA

Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to buy a belt (belt kit) in store?  I know they sell out almost immediately online and am wondering how hard it will be to find one in store.
I need to go to the store to try on sizes.  Also, is the price online the same instore?  I don't like price suprises!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## francelamour

kristinlorraine said:
			
		

> the holes in my belt buckle stretched from constant wear. the buckle sometimes come out of the belt because the holes get bigger than the buckle stud. has this happened to anyone? i'm now scared to use my other H belts because of the stretching.



A SA told me that this always happens when people wear the belts/strap too tight!
That's why I always choose a 90 instead of a 85 (which would fit al well) and wear my straps a little bit loose!


----------



## francelamour

JOJA said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to buy a belt (belt kit) in store?  I know they sell out almost immediately online and am wondering how hard it will be to find one in store.
> I need to go to the store to try on sizes.  Also, is the price online the same instore?  I don't like price suprises!
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I think the price is almost the same!
It depends if you look for a special combination or one of the classics.
The often have gold/black, chocolate/black or étoupe/black - the bright combinations (at the moment crocus/blue hydra or mango/gold) are harder to find IMO!


----------



## JOJA

francelamour said:


> I think the price is almost the same!
> It depends if you look for a special combination or one of the classics.
> The often have gold/black, chocolate/black or étoupe/black - the bright combinations (at the moment crocus/blue hydra or mango/gold) are harder to find IMO!



Great ~ thanks so much!!


----------



## thyme

Hermezzy said:


> *chincac:*I'm very happy to hear you say this! I have 2 belt kits and I love them very much but refrain from wearing them to prevent scratching and the belt holes opening up.  Hearing your testimony makes me feel a lot better about using them more often.



the buckle will scratch no matter what, but it is not very noticeable. the strap will scratch too if it is in box but the scratched bits are covered by the buckle. as long as you don't wear the belts too tightly, i don't see any reason why the holes will stretch! 



francelamour said:


> A SA told me that this always happens when people wear the belts/strap too tight!
> That's why I always choose a 90 instead of a 85 (which would fit al well) and wear my straps a little bit loose!



agree! don't see why the holes will stretch unless it is buckled too tight..



JOJA said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to buy a belt (belt kit) in store?  I know they sell out almost immediately online and am wondering how hard it will be to find one in store.
> I need to go to the store to try on sizes.  Also, is the price online the same instore?  I don't like price suprises!
> 
> Thanks for any help!



it is not difficult to get the belt kits in store if they have inventory, unless you are looking for specific combo. sometimes they may not have your size though! it sells out quickly in stores too, perhaps call or visit the store  regularly so you can get exactly what you want. prices are the same online and in stores. good luck.


----------



## Frivole88

that's what i'm thinking too. maybe i wore my belts tight. we're the same size. i also switched from 85 to 90. thanks for the info.


francelamour said:


> A SA told me that this always happens when people wear the belts/strap too tight!
> That's why I always choose a 90 instead of a 85 (which would fit al well) and wear my straps a little bit loose!


----------



## francelamour

kristinlorraine said:
			
		

> that's what i'm thinking too. maybe i wore my belts tight. we're the same size. i also switched from 85 to 90. thanks for the info.


It will definitely work!
They are not made to wear tight!
I enjoy my 90th very much and wear them daily!


----------



## Dorf

JOJA said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to buy a belt (belt kit) in store?  I know they sell out almost immediately online and am wondering how hard it will be to find one in store.
> I need to go to the store to try on sizes.  Also, is the price online the same instore?  I don't like price suprises!
> 
> Thanks for any help!



It is waiting list for a belt-kit at the Hermès store here in Oslo.

-As regards to stretching and wearing belts loose or tight: The belt doesn`t look great, and doesn`t sit well if it`s too loose. A man doesn`t have a girl`s hip to hold the throusers up, so we are more dependent on having a tight belt so the throusers doesn`t slip down.


----------



## Dorf

Brushed silver buckle, or plain silver buckle? Which one do you think looks best on a guy for both casual and formal wear?


----------



## EMDOC

Dorf said:
			
		

> Brushed silver buckle, or plain silver buckle? Which one do you think looks best on a guy for both casual and formal wear?



Plain silver


----------



## EMDOC

Collier de Chien buckle (GHW) w/ gold and taupe togo belt. Size 90 cm.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gorgy belt EM! Isn't your buckle permabrass tho? It looks like it on my screen anyway....


----------



## chessmont

Perhaps this has been discussed but I am daunted by 78 pages of posts - can anyone tell me how the H belts run, size-wise?  In LV I wear a 90 for sligthly below my waist.  I ordered a 95 H and couldn't get it around the smallest part of my waist.  Is there any kind of offhand 'conversion' I can use to determine what might fit when ordering from the website? Any of you have LV and H and can tell me what you wear in each brand?


----------



## Hermezzy

*chessmont:*I'm a male and have a size 30 inch waist.  The 85cm belt strap fits me perfectly.  If I get a 90cm I always need to have one extra hole punched.  Hope that helps...


----------



## EMDOC

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Gorgy belt EM! Isn't your buckle permabrass tho? It looks like it on my screen anyway....



Thanks! You may be right! I thought my eyes were deceiving me. That works though because it mix with any metal.


----------



## chessmont

Hermezzy said:


> *chessmont:*I'm a male and have a size 30 inch waist.  The 85cm belt strap fits me perfectly.  If I get a 90cm I always need to have one extra hole punched.  Hope that helps...



Hey thet helps - it tells me I need a megabig H size lol as my waist is ahem, bigger than yours...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Does anyone know how difficult it is to obtain a silver/palladium CDC buckle these days? I was SO excited today when I bought the belt kit, only to come home and realize that I had actually bought the permabrass/light gold (Hermes newbie and the SA was new too, should have done more research on tPF!). I would prefer to buy the H buckle in gold, but I did get the belt strap color that I wanted in my size, so I'm hoping to get my hands on the silver CDC ASAP!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

CAGirlInDC said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how difficult it is to obtain a silver/palladium CDC buckle these days? I was SO excited today when I bought the belt kit, only to come home and realize that I had actually bought the permabrass/light gold (Hermes newbie and the SA was new too, should have done more research on tPF!). I would prefer to buy the H buckle in gold, but I did get the belt strap color that I wanted in my size, so I'm hoping to get my hands on the silver CDC ASAP!



I got mine from H.com.

It will pop up once in a while.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hi - Do all the H buckles, regardless the year it was produced, have MADE IN FRANCE imprinted on the backside near the strap bar? I was hoping to post my question in the Auth Accessory thread, but read that they do not authenticate belts.  Thank you!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

wonger1024 said:
			
		

> Hi - Do all the H buckles, regardless the year it was produced, have MADE IN FRANCE imprinted on the backside near the strap bar? I was hoping to post my question in the Auth Accessory thread, but read that they do not authenticate belts.  Thank you!



Yes. HTH.


----------



## Bagzzonly

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Yes. HTH.



Thank you, that's what I thought.  A friend bought one and it didnt have the imprint, and she said it maybe bc its an older year buckle?!?!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wonger1024 said:


> Hi - Do all the H buckles, *regardless the year it was produced*, have MADE IN FRANCE imprinted on the backside near the strap bar? I was hoping to post my question in the Auth Accessory thread, but read that they do not authenticate belts.  Thank you!





redvelvetloubie said:


> *Yes.* HTH.



Sorry sweety, that is actually not true.

This question has been asked many times in this thread and the answer is that older buckles may not have that stamp... search this thread... page 75 has a lot of info. 

Belts/buckles are faked so much now that the only way to be sure is to purchase from the boutique.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Sorry sweety, that is actually not true.
> 
> This question has been asked many times in this thread and the answer is that older buckles may not have that stamp... search this thread... page 75 has a lot of info.
> 
> Belts/buckles are faked so much now that the only way to be sure is to purchase from the boutique.



Thanks much!!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

I cant wait to get my first Hermes belt. I already have LV, Gucci, and YSL. Its finally time to step it up. I just wish iI had known how exclusive the are a few months ago when they had exactly what I want.


----------



## designerdiva40

Got this as a Wedding Anniversary gift from DH he already has the silver buckle but I love the YG..... It matches the hardware on my Birkin


----------



## redvelvetloubie

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Got this as a Wedding Anniversary gift from DH he already has the silver buckle but I love the YG..... It matches the hardware on my Birkin



Congrats on this classic beauty! And of course, Happy happy Anniversary! What a great gift to have, H!


----------



## megt10

designerdiva40 said:


> Got this as a Wedding Anniversary gift from DH he already has the silver buckle but I love the YG..... It matches the hardware on my Birkin



What a gorgeous gift DD, congrats.


----------



## designerdiva40

megt10 said:


> What a gorgeous gift DD, congrats.



Thanks sweetie..... How are you & your lovely Moto jackets..... I must pop over to Bal..... I love your mod pics x


----------



## megt10

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks sweetie..... How are you & your lovely Moto jackets..... I must pop over to Bal..... I love your mod pics x



I am doing well DD, yes come join us on the Moto thread  How are you doing?


----------



## designerdiva40

megt10 said:


> I am doing well DD, yes come join us on the Moto thread  How are you doing?



Great thanks Meg..... I have definitely been bitten by the H bug


----------



## nolanm2000

I Am dying for a crocus/blue hydra belt 

I am also dying for an etoupe belt but my store has a bad stick when it comes to belts


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## megt10

designerdiva40 said:


> Great thanks Meg..... I have definitely been bitten by the H bug



Hold on to your cc


----------



## designerdiva40

megt10 said:


> Hold on to your cc



Oh I definitely wouldn't let those babies go, I made that mistake once with a wallet & WOC....regret letting those 2 go  but we live & learn


----------



## pinoko24

Bought this for my boyfriend as a Christmas gift.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

megt10 said:
			
		

> hold on to your cc



lol!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

pinoko24 said:
			
		

> Bought this for my boyfriend as a Christmas gift.



Niice! You're a great GF!


----------



## pinoko24

Also bought one for myself




Light gold


----------



## EMDOC

pinoko24 said:
			
		

> Also bought one for myself
> 
> Light gold



We are buckle twins.


----------



## EMDOC

CAGirlInDC said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how difficult it is to obtain a silver/palladium CDC buckle these days? I was SO excited today when I bought the belt kit, only to come home and realize that I had actually bought the permabrass/light gold (Hermes newbie and the SA was new too, should have done more research on tPF!). I would prefer to buy the H buckle in gold, but I did get the belt strap color that I wanted in my size, so I'm hoping to get my hands on the silver CDC ASAP!



Online on US Hermes.com right now.


----------



## EMDOC

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Got this as a Wedding Anniversary gift from DH he already has the silver buckle but I love the YG..... It matches the hardware on my Birkin



Where's the "like" button? Nice.


----------



## Hermezzy

pinoko24 said:


> Also bought one for myself
> 
> View attachment 1978015
> 
> 
> Light gold
> 
> View attachment 1978014


BEAUTIFUL belts!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## pinoko24

Hermezzy said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL belts!!!!!! Congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## mvp4

Hi everyone, I've got a quick question about the 42mm Hermes belts. Is it only the large constance buckle that comes with a 42mm belt? Or can I also purchase the traditional gold or silver 'H' buckle (larger size) with a 42mm belt/strap?

Thanks


----------



## Jessica O

Bienchen said:


> I do. Swift in vermillion and chamonix in chocolat reversible with Constance buckle in 24mm.
> 
> Thoroughly love this belt.
> 
> Pic quality not so good though.



OMG, love this color. good match


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mvp4 said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a quick question about the 42mm Hermes belts. Is it only the large constance buckle that comes with a 42mm belt? Or can I also purchase the traditional gold or silver 'H' buckle (larger size) with a 42mm belt/strap?
> 
> Thanks



It's the same thing...according to my SM.

He said.... The Constance buckle IS the H buckle that fits on the 42mm strap. The Constance part refers to the H buckle that fits only on the 42mm strap vs the smaller H buckle that goes with the 32mm strap. The term Constance is technically the correct name for the 42mm sized H buckle only. Therefore if you call and ask "Do you have any Constance buckles", you are asking for an H buckle that fits on the 42mm strap... the large size H buckle. 

Do all SA's know this? I'm not sure. Sooooo, to be on the safe side... if I call and ask, I always say what size strap the buckle will be attaching to. KWIM?


----------



## demonlover

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's the same thing...according to my SM.
> 
> He said.... The Constance buckle IS the H buckle that fits on the 42mm strap. The Constance part refers to the H buckle that fits only on the 42mm strap vs the smaller H buckle that goes with the 32mm strap. The term Constance is technically the correct name for the 42mm sized H buckle only. Therefore if you call and ask "Do you have any Constance buckles", you are asking for an H buckle that fits on the 42mm strap... the large size H buckle.
> 
> Do all SA's know this? I'm not sure. Sooooo, to be on the safe side... if I call and ask, I always say what size strap the buckle will be attaching to. KWIM?


I think the Constance buckle has a smaller version also for the 24mm straps.  Its shape is exactly the same as the closure on a Constance bag.  The H buckle that goes with 32mm straps is actually shaped a bit differently.  The name of the style is called "5382".  Both Constance and 5382 come in gold and silver colours, though 5382 has a larger variety in terms of finishes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## EMDOC

New belt that arrived today. Orange Togo/ Black Box belt strap with palladium H buckle size 32. I'm so done with belts as soon as I get a gold H buckle. Promise.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

demonlover said:


> I think the Constance buckle has a smaller version also for the 24mm straps.  Its shape is exactly the same as the closure on a Constance bag.  The H buckle that goes with 32mm straps is actually shaped a bit differently.  The name of the style is called "5382".  Both Constance and 5382 come in gold and silver colours, though 5382 has a larger variety in terms of finishes.



Yes! Great info... thx for clarifying!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

EMDOC said:


> New belt that arrived today. Orange Togo/ Black Box belt strap with palladium H buckle size 32. I'm so done with belts as soon as I get a gold H buckle. Promise.



Love ur latest acquisition Em! So what all color combos do u have now?


----------



## EMDOC

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Love ur latest acquisition Em! So what all color combos do u have now?



Gold/ taupe with gold CDC buckle and this one. That's all. I have a tendency to obsess over stuff when I get into a brand. There is no H store in my state, so I stalk the website for goods. But this time I will curb my enthusiasm. I think 3 will be enough after the gold H buckle.


----------



## Hermezzy

EMDOC said:


> Gold/ taupe with gold CDC buckle and this one. That's all. I have a tendency to obsess over stuff when I get into a brand. There is no H store in my state, so I stalk the website for goods. But this time I will curb my enthusiasm. I think 3 will be enough after the gold H buckle.


Oh...but isn't it SOOO hard to stop with H!?!?!?


----------



## EMDOC

hermezzy said:
			
		

> oh...but isn't it sooo hard to stop with h!?!?!?



lol!


----------



## alij78

Ooooooh EMDOC that is gorgeous

Is it the usual Hermes orange or the mangue orange?


----------



## EMDOC

alij78 said:
			
		

> Ooooooh EMDOC that is gorgeous
> 
> Is it the usual Hermes orange or the mangue orange?



It's the classic orange. Thanks.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Hi experts here,

Need some helps on belts pls?  
Firstly, what is the difference between CDC belt and Sydney belt?
I am interested to get the 32mm and is it available in either one of the above 2 mentioned?
My waist is about 83cm and I had tried a size 80 which is just fit which means if my waist keep growing, then I cant wear a size 80 anymore, so I got this brilliant idea..can
I buy a size 85cm and punch another 1 or 2 holes, so that I can wear the belt on my high waist and natural waist?
Otherwise maybe I can buy a size 90 to wear on hip and punch another 2 holes and I can wear it on natural waist?  Sorry to ask so many silly questions but it is better be stupid than ignorant and better be safe than sorry..he he he
Last but not least, do you think the CDC or Sydney 32CM comes in black or white or gold combinations?

TIA!


----------



## nadianostalgia

What is the current price of an H belt now?


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Got my first Hermes belt a couple weeks ago and couldn't be happier. 42mm Black/Chocolate with brushed golden Constance buckle. I would have probably perfected the 5382 buckle and a different color than chocolate on the reverse side, but since I only really required a black belt with a golden H I'm fine.  May get a White Strap soon. We'll see... Here is the belt in action! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l74mcQxx3fo&list=UUXESsLlMPYZWsy8VWqjZaww&index=1


----------



## jimihendrix1117

nadianostalgia said:


> What is the current price of an H belt now?



Depends on size and buckle. Generally speaking a 32mm is about 7-800 and a 42mm is 1000-1200ish


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Got my first Hermes belt a couple weeks ago and couldn't be happier. 42mm Black/Chocolate with brushed golden Constance buckle. I would have probably perfected the 5382 buckle and a different color than chocolate on the reverse side, but since I only really required a black belt with a golden H I'm fine.  May get a White Strap soon. We'll see... Here is the belt in action! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l74mcQxx3fo&list=UUXESsLlMPYZWsy8VWqjZaww&index=1



Looks great on you, neighbor (I live in NOVA too)!!!!
I prefer the 42mm on men and the brushed ghw is not so in-your-face.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks great on you, neighbor (I live in NOVA too)!!!!
> I prefer the 42mm on men and the brushed ghw is not so in-your-face.



Thanks! Hahaha I saw some of your pics posing with your belts and I thought to myself "If I wasn't in a relationship...and she's in NOVA too!". Haha jk... or am I?  . Anyway, when I got the 42mm for w/e reason it looked a lot bigger than expected, but I'm glad i got it. I wouldn't mind a few 32mm though....less costly. I'm only 24 so I really shouldn't be spending so much on belts...but I'll continue to do so anyway. I'm in love with designer, and particularly Hermes. I'm so happy we have Tyson's Galleria here. I'm gonna be there EVERY  Saturday . Its like heaven


----------



## nadianostalgia

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Depends on size and buckle. Generally speaking a 32mm is about 7-800 and a 42mm is 1000-1200ish



Wow, that's double from when I first got mine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

nadianostalgia said:


> Wow, that's double from when I first got mine. Thanks for the info.



Seriously??? When did you get yours? 
I hate being so young and only getting into designer last year or so. Not only did I miss a lot items and such. I'm now lumped in a category of the "rapper trend", where it seems everyone of ethnic backgrounds between the ages of say 16 and 30 wants to wear designer to show "I get money". Its so sad to see. A man buys a Gucci belt (usually fake) and NOTHING else and thinks hes making a statement about his financial status. Why cant people like designer clothes and accessories for the sheer quality and feeling while wearing them?!?!/ End rant.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

PLENTY of 32mm belt kits on the website right now. Great selection of straps....not so much on the buckles IMO.


----------



## 1rachk

Does anyone know the name of this belt ? There is a metal thing that goes behind the leather strap as well.

Thanks !


----------



## iapple

jimihendrix1117 said:


> PLENTY of 32mm belt kits on the website right now. Great selection of straps....not so much on the buckles IMO.




can't find the right strap size; hate H that we have to buy buckle and strap as a set!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

iapple said:


> can't find the right strap size; hate H that we have to buy buckle and strap as a set!



You might have better luck at your local H shop. I was prepared to wait at least a month for mine, but called and my SA came back and said, "It's your lucky day, we have a size 90 and 95". I almost told her I love her. One of my happier moments this month. Sad but true.


----------



## Love Street

Love this thread! I love the the 24mm mini Constance, and just acquired two new ones: *Rouge H*/*black* and *??*/*chocolate*. Anyone have any ideas as to the color this unknown red is? 

I'm thinking either Rouge Vif, Rouge Garance, Rubis, or Vermillion. I've put it next to my Carres en  Carre stole and Paperoles shawl with similar colors help to calibrate it. The box was mismarked, and the leather on both sides feels like swift our something equally soft and silky and flexible. In some  lights it's slightly orangey (like the red on the Paperoles, vermillion-y) and some lights slightly pinky (like the background of the stole - rubis?) I just don't have enough exposure to Hermes reds to know. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Hermezzy

Love Street said:


> Love this thread! I love the the 24mm mini Constance, and just acquired two new ones: *Rouge H*/*black* and *??*/*chocolate*. Anyone have any ideas as to the color this unknown red is?
> 
> I'm thinking either Rouge Vif, Rouge Garance, Rubis, or Vermillion. I've put it next to my Carres en  Carre stole and Paperoles shawl with similar colors help to calibrate it. The box was mismarked, and the leather on both sides feels like swift our something equally soft and silky and flexible. In some  lights it's slightly orangey (like the red on the Paperoles, vermillion-y) and some lights slightly pinky (like the background of the stole - rubis?) I just don't have enough exposure to Hermes reds to know. Let me know what you think!


Oh just beautiful!!! I adore both belt colors.  Your pictures should be in the next Monde d'Hermes!


----------



## sydspy

My latest belt strap ... Vert Caucus Togo/ Indigo Bleu Box ...


----------



## leicaboss

Hey everyone - never thought I'd be signed up on a purse forum, but here I am! (Looks like I'm not the only guy in this thread either haha )

Anyway, after some traumatic events on eBay, I wanted to do even more homework on these belts since it means I get some more time to think about it before the big purchase. That being said, I'm a young guy looking to buy a belt - last semester in university, so I figured I'd treat myself to something nice. I fell in love with the belt after passing up on an opportunity to buy it tax-free in the Florence Hermes shop...

So, what do you ladies think I should get as far as belt buckle design goes? There are so many variations, polished gold, brushed silver, hammered, etc. If you could share some input on the types of leather/strap colors available that would be fantastic as well!

Finally - I measured between an 85-90 with that tester Hermes belt in-store. I'm more of a mid-rise kinda guy and wear 30-31" pants. I'm so confused as to what size I need to buy for my belt! Pretty sure I'll just stick with the 90. Anyway - really looking forward to the input and suggestions on the design for the belt, I'm hoping to beg some family to proxy it for me during their current trip through Europe...


----------



## Hermezzy

leicaboss said:


> Hey everyone - never thought I'd be signed up on a purse forum, but here I am! (Looks like I'm not the only guy in this thread either haha )
> 
> Anyway, after some traumatic events on eBay, I wanted to do even more homework on these belts since it means I get some more time to think about it before the big purchase. That being said, I'm a young guy looking to buy a belt - last semester in university, so I figured I'd treat myself to something nice. I fell in love with the belt after passing up on an opportunity to buy it tax-free in the Florence Hermes shop...
> 
> So, what do you ladies think I should get as far as belt buckle design goes? There are so many variations, polished gold, brushed silver, hammered, etc. If you could share some input on the types of leather/strap colors available that would be fantastic as well!
> 
> Finally - I measured between an 85-90 with that tester Hermes belt in-store. I'm more of a mid-rise kinda guy and wear 30-31" pants. I'm so confused as to what size I need to buy for my belt! Pretty sure I'll just stick with the 90. Anyway - really looking forward to the input and suggestions on the design for the belt, I'm hoping to beg some family to proxy it for me during their current trip through Europe...



Welcome to the forum! And no - you  are definitely not the only guy! There are several of us here and we have grown to love tPF!

Sydspy is the most prodigious belt kit collector that I know of on here who shares our gender.  I have two kits- a silver and a gold buckle.  The silver is the shiny silver and the gold is the stiree style, which has vertical lines.

RE: buckles- keep in mind that the shiny versions (in gold and silver) will scratch the fastest and easiest.  While I'm careful with my H those buckles come right into contact with my seat belt in my car so rubbing is inevitable.  Any patterned buckle will resist that more.

RE: size - we are the same size! I wear 30 inch pants.  The 90cm strap is fine on me if I wear jeans and there's more fabric.  If I wear dress pants or thinner material it needs one more hole punched (any H store will do this for you for no charge).  I only have 90cm straps but will try an 85 the next time to see if the last hole on the 85 will work for me.  I totally understand what it is like to be 'in-between'!

RE: Leathers - many times the belt straps will have two different leathers.  Togo is very scratch resistant, box not as much.  Swift is very buttery and soft.  Clemence is very scratch resistant too.  Box has no pattern or grain - the others do.  

Hope that helps - let me know if I can help with anything else.  And again - welcome!  The people here are WONDERFUL!  tPF has become a family to me since I joined in July.


----------



## leicaboss

Thanks for the warm welcome! I ended up getting the H Belt Kit today... with a brushed gold buckle and noir/choc strap - both 32mm of course! I was so blessed to get it, as the SA at HOP BH told me that people had to be waitlisted forever to get the brushed gold combo! I knew I had to buy it, especially after getting scammed on a fake one via eBay - be careful everyone!

Made a little video to show my new pride and joy and share it with you all! First Hermes purchase ever  Call it a graduation gift...  Please let me know if there are errors in the information or if I should add something to it...

*Watch it here:*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZFP0Gkykg&hd=1


----------



## jimihendrix1117

leicaboss said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I ended up getting the H Belt Kit today... with a brushed gold buckle and noir/choc strap - both 32mm of course! I was so blessed to get it, as the SA at HOP BH told me that people had to be waitlisted forever to get the brushed gold combo! I knew I had to buy it, especially after getting scammed on a fake one via eBay - be careful everyone!
> 
> Made a little video to show my new pride and joy and share it with you all! First Hermes purchase ever  Call it a graduation gift...  Please let me know if there are errors in the information or if I should add something to it...
> 
> *Watch it here:*
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZFP0Gkykg&hd=1



Nice!! to quote a friend of mine "STOP f**king with ebay!!!". My general rule is to never even ATTEMPT to look there for designer, UNLESS your looking for a rare piece. Dont go looking for a price break, cuz thats where you usually get scammed. Also, if you dont already have that specific designer then I wouldnt dare make a first purchase of any particular designer there. I bought a fake LV Florin wallet and had to send it right back. The seller swore up and down it was authentic and even sent me a copy of a fake receipt (yes they make these). How was I so sure about the authenticity? I had a few LV belts straight from their website. The pics which were posted could have fooled anybody (other than the date code), but having the whole package in hand it was obvious (to me at least). Had I not had the belts though, I would have been fooled. $400 for a fake wallet... fool me once. AND ONLY ONCE!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

leicaboss said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I ended up getting the H Belt Kit today... with a brushed gold buckle and noir/choc strap - both 32mm of course! I was so blessed to get it, as the SA at HOP BH told me that people had to be waitlisted forever to get the brushed gold combo! I knew I had to buy it, especially after getting scammed on a fake one via eBay - be careful everyone!
> 
> Made a little video to show my new pride and joy and share it with you all! First Hermes purchase ever  Call it a graduation gift...  Please let me know if there are errors in the information or if I should add something to it...
> 
> *Watch it here:*
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZFP0Gkykg&hd=1


Great video! And so happy for you! There's something very special about unboxing your first H box...taking off that bolduc ribbon, unfolding that acid-free tissue paper (made in-house, from what I understand)...  Always quite the ceremony!  And welcome again to tPF!  Hope you stay and become a regular!


----------



## leicaboss

Thanks guys, appreciate the warm welcome! Tried to hit all the points in the video, but totally didn't think about how to review it, I'll probably redo it as a review rather than an unboxing!

Haha definitely will be around but I don't have enough money to continue... Haha! I wonder if I can pick up just a silver buckle from somewhere...

Lastly, is the gold really not plated on? I feel like some of their buckles indicate that it's gold?


----------



## bagforlove

Does anyone know what's the name for this belt? Thx!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hermezzy

leicaboss said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the warm welcome! Tried to hit all the points in the video, but totally didn't think about how to review it, I'll probably redo it as a review rather than an unboxing!
> 
> Haha definitely will be around but I don't have enough money to continue... Haha! I wonder if I can pick up just a silver buckle from somewhere...
> 
> Lastly, is the gold really not plated on? I feel like some of their buckles indicate that it's gold?


Hey!   The difficulty with the kits is that you cannot buy buckles alone (just straps).  You used to be able to but then H stopped allowing that because people were buying H buckles and pairing them with fake straps.  

You may be able to find buckles solo on any of the reseller sites (evilbay, mallories, etc).  I agree with others that wading into that 2ndary market can be a formidable challenge, when it comes to fake vs. real, but if you do your research, you CAN find authentic, great deals from time to time.  And there are reliable H resellers on ebay - there's actually a list of some of them in the reference section here.  

Let us know if you have any questions! Again - so great to have you on board!


----------



## LadyCupid

Here is my 32 mm blue hydra/crocus belt


----------



## megt10

yodaling1 said:


> Here is my 32 mm blue hydra/crocus belt



This is gorgeous.


----------



## pepsimax

yodaling1 said:


> Here is my 32 mm blue hydra/crocus belt


Congrats, we are twins on this.


----------



## pepsimax

Here is 32mm indigo blue/taupe with black H


----------



## LadyCupid

pepsimax said:


> Congrats, we are twins on this.


----------



## pancake

Yodaling I love your new belt! The colours are simply gorgeous!


----------



## pancake

My SA showed me the size of the new belt size- it's a 13mm width belt, great for those of us who love skinny belts!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

pancake said:


> My SA showed me the size of the new belt size- it's a 13mm width belt, great for those of us who love skinny belts!



I am curions to see how the buckles look. Must be quite small.


----------



## pancake

Hermesaddictt said:
			
		

> I am curions to see how the buckles look. Must be quite small.



That's right Hermesaddictt. I haven't seen them myself, my store hasn't received the buckles. Can't wait for my SA to call so I can take a look!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Not too excited about the 13mm....I thought 24mm was a bit small, but 13mm??? I guess I'm not part of their target market. Although, I do have a YSL leopard belt around the same size as the 24mm, I only bought that one because I like leopard print and I knew no one else would have it. I'll stick with the 32 and 42mm belts. Hope to get another belt pretty soon. If i get another 42mm it will just be the strap unless they have a guilloche or ribbed buckle. Then buying the whole kit is a MUST. Do they make guilloche and ribbed buckles for both 32 and 42mm straps??


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

chaerimk said:


> To my knowledge of recent buying Hermes belt and have my other family member owning Hermes belt. The Made in France stamp is only recently in 2012 issues belt buckle. My sister have the buckle she bought in 2011 and it doesn't have the made in france stamp. but i see a lot of fake that have made in france stamp too. but the stamp seem to be stamped closer to each other or not at the right place. sorry, that all i know.



Thank you!


----------



## JWiseman

I'm not sure if this question has ever been posed before, so please forgive me if I'm being repetitive; but, I was wondering if anyone has ever seen the CDC belt used by a man before? Do you think it's too flashy and feminine? I see that they are available on H.com and am being tempted to get one but I'm nervous it is strictly a woman's belt.
Thoughts??


----------



## jimihendrix1117

JWiseman said:


> I'm not sure if this question has ever been posed before, so please forgive me if I'm being repetitive; but, I was wondering if anyone has ever seen the CDC belt used by a man before? Do you think it's too flashy and feminine? I see that they are available on H.com and am being tempted to get one but I'm nervous it is strictly a woman's belt.
> Thoughts??



Buy what YOU like. Don't worry about others.


----------



## EMDOC

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Here is my 32 mm blue hydra/crocus belt



Love this color


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## bluebichonfrise

yodaling1 said:


> Here is my 32 mm blue hydra/crocus belt



Absolutely amazing!!!!!


----------



## aiki1629

Hi guys! I hope your not tired of answering questions like mine, but I really appreciate if u could help me... I've missed so many opportunities to buy a belt on hermes online because I don't know my size, and I'm shy to ask the SA about what is the size for me... My waist is between 28 to 30, am I in 100 cm or lower? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Millicat

When you're actually on their website there is an actual guide you can follow that shows you exactly how to gauge it.


----------



## seton

aiki1629 said:


> Hi guys! I hope your not tired of answering questions like mine, but I really appreciate if u could help me... I've missed so many opportunities to buy a belt on hermes online because I don't know my size, and I'm shy to ask the SA about what is the size for me... My waist is between 28 to 30, am I in 100 cm or lower? Thanks in advance!!!!




Rough guess but probably a 90cm would suit you. 95 cm would be too big, I think.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aiki1629 said:


> Hi guys! I hope your not tired of answering questions like mine, but I really appreciate if u could help me... I've missed so many opportunities to buy a belt on hermes online because I don't know my size, and I'm shy to ask the SA about what is the size for me... My waist is between 28 to 30, am I in 100 cm or lower? Thanks in advance!!!!



No way are you a 100! You are either 80 85 or 90 depending how you wear your pants. Low rise or true waist?


----------



## jessluvlv

Hello I'm completely new to Hermes so I'm clueless to a lot of things. I want to get my husband a belt for valentines day, the one with the large H( not sure of the correct name) on it he usually wears 36-38 in jeans. His LV belt size is 100cm if that helps any.  Thanks and any tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated for my 1st but not last Hermes purchase


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jessluvlv said:


> Hello I'm completely new to Hermes so I'm clueless to a lot of things. I want to get my husband a belt for valentines day, the one with the large H( not sure of the correct name) on it he usually wears 36-38 in jeans. His LV belt size is 100cm if that helps any.  Thanks and any tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated for my 1st but not last Hermes purchase




There are a few on H.com right now. You can look at what they have listed now. If he wears 100 in LV, I would assume he wears the same in Hermes. Since u are not familiar with Hermes, maybe look through this thread at pics and get an idea.... since there is no Hermes Boutique in your local area, look on H.com often. You will find one. It's much harder to get one as a walk in customer in the DC area.

Good luck!


----------



## jessluvlv

Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> There are a few on H.com right now. You can look at what they have listed now. If he wears 100 in LV, I would assume he wears the same in Hermes. Since u are not familiar with Hermes, maybe look through this thread at pics and get an idea.... since there is no Hermes Boutique in your local area, look on H.com often. You will find one. It's much harder to get one as a walk in customer in the DC area.
> 
> Good luck!



Ok thank u! I just looked for a man my hubby is 6"1 and 180lbs do you recommend the 32 mm or 42 mm?


----------



## aiki1629

Thanks so much...


----------



## jimihendrix1117

jessluvlv said:


> Ok thank u! I just looked for a man my hubby is 6"1 and 180lbs do you recommend the 32 mm or 42 mm?



Either. The 42mm is the same size as the LV belt. The 32mm isnt as skinny as you might think. Its a "just right" size. When I got my 42mm, to me it seemed a lot wider than what I had imagined. Honestly, you may want to go with 32mm, just because the the straps are more readily available on the website.


----------



## soleilbrun

Iffi said:


> 32 -> size 85
> black / gold
> argile / etain



Lovely collection! I am new here and have no clue. From what I've seen the belt and the buckle are two entities. You can change the buckle on the belts. Is this true of all belts?  I have my eye on this: 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/ceinture-rouge-hermes,1.shtml

Thanks for the information and eye candy


----------



## JWiseman

aiki1629 said:


> Hi guys! I hope your not tired of answering questions like mine, but I really appreciate if u could help me... I've missed so many opportunities to buy a belt on hermes online because I don't know my size, and I'm shy to ask the SA about what is the size for me... My waist is between 28 to 30, am I in 100 cm or lower? Thanks in advance!!!!



Either an 85 or 90, depending on where you wear your pants.


----------



## macw613

(Mods I'd appreciate if you could keep this a separate thread from the belt thread)

Hi everyone - This has been bothering me SO much. Right on top of the buckle where the regular "HERMÈS &#9633; " engraving usually is, I've seen "18 k" right after it. I always thought these were fakes. 

But now I'm very confused, because I just saw what seems to be a very reputable seller, who just sold a belt kit with a buckle that had "HERMÈS &#9633; 18K" engraving on top. It sold for around $800 I think. This wasn't an old belt either, it was an O stamp (2011) and it was just the classic brushed gold H buckle. 32mm belt.

Is there a chance this is authentic? I don't understand


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'm no Hermes expert, but I bought my Hermes H belt from the Hermes website and mine has a gold buckle and it just says Hermes with a small symbol, no 14K or anything. Mine is from 2011 I believe without pulling the receipt. Doesn't mean it isn't possible that they are different.


----------



## aiki1629

JWiseman said:


> Either an 85 or 90, depending on where you wear your pants.



Thank u so much...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## aiki1629

Israeli_Flava said:


> No way are you a 100! You are either 80 85 or 90 depending how you wear your pants. Low rise or true waist?



Thank you


----------



## aiki1629

seton said:


> Rough guess but probably a 90cm would suit you. 95 cm would be too big, I think.



Thanks guys for your help


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Hey, aiki, Im a 33-34 waist, but my jeans are always slim fitting 36s. My Hermes Belt is a 95, but I do have to pull my pants up from time to time now. A lot of that has to do with about a 10lbs unwanted weight loss, which I'm trying to gain back in a healthy manner. You can use that as a point of reference.


----------



## Lvgirl71

iapple said:
			
		

> can't find the right strap size; hate H that we have to buy buckle and strap as a set!



You can but just the Strap alone just not Buckle alone!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

There have been PLENTY of straps and buckles on the site recently. Non of the H buckles most people (including myself) would want, but if you already have the buckle(s) you require, then there are enough straps to go around in plenty of sizes.


----------



## Lvgirl71

jimihendrix1117 said:
			
		

> There have been PLENTY of straps and buckles on the site recently. Non of the H buckles most people (including myself) would want, but if you already have the buckle(s) you require, then there are enough straps to go around in plenty of sizes.



Well this is not true for the USA site, the straps and buckles are very limited and of they get any, it's Sold quick!!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Lvgirl71 said:


> Well this is not true for the USA site, the straps and buckles are very limited and of they get any, it's Sold quick!!



Ive been hounding the USA site for months. There have been more straps in the past week or so than there have been since say Nov. The straps that are on the site now have been for about two weeks now. I wouldn't refer to the European sites if I dont live in Europe.


----------



## birkinette

There's a new belt design

http://lesailes.hermes.com/na/en/ceinture_fast


----------



## Tracky527

Hi guys would u say its harder to get a CDC belt kit or H belt kit?  
I can only purchase one now and have the opportunity to get either one.  And with belt straps how do you like the honey epsom leather/ black.  How does this compare with gold Togo? I already have etoupe/black strap... Thanks!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

More straps on the website now!!!


----------



## pepsimax

Got my new belt today; hydra blue/crocus(swift/epsom)


----------



## aiki1629

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Hey, aiki, Im a 33-34 waist, but my jeans are always slim fitting 36s. My Hermes Belt is a 95, but I do have to pull my pants up from time to time now. A lot of that has to do with about a 10lbs unwanted weight loss, which I'm trying to gain back in a healthy manner. You can use that as a point of reference.




Thank you... yeah the SA told me to get 95


----------



## Lvgirl71

jimihendrix1117 said:
			
		

> Ive been hounding the USA site for months. There have been more straps in the past week or so than there have been since say Nov. The straps that are on the site now have been for about two weeks now. I wouldn't refer to the European sites if I dont live in Europe.



Well not in the sizes I need, it's been the larger ones. There are hardly ever any H buckles either!


----------



## teddyboy

bagforlove said:


> Does anyone know what's the name for this belt? Thx!



 wow!!i like this one!


----------



## ABlovesH

Those who have purchased belt straps recently from H.com-- how has the quality been? I've been hesitant to purchase since the stitching looks *really* bad on some of the belts shown-- like this blue jean strap with white stitching:
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html

And this natural one with white stitching:
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/42mm/beltkit-42-16732.html

Maybe they just were careless with the photographs & the actual belts are still top-quality?? 

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ABlovesH said:


> Those who have purchased belt straps recently from H.com-- how has the quality been? I've been hesitant to purchase since the stitching looks *really* bad on some of the belts shown-- like this blue jean strap with white stitching:
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html
> 
> And this natural one with white stitching:
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/42mm/beltkit-42-16732.html
> 
> Maybe they just were careless with the photographs & the actual belts are still top-quality??
> 
> Thanks for your input!!



The pics on H.com are stock pics... not the actual item u will recv. BTW, I do see that one stitch on the Blue strap...where the white stitch looks "off"...
I have had zero issues with quality and I have exotic and leather   You will be fine dear. Get it!


----------



## etoile de mer

pepsimax said:


> Got my new belt today; hydra blue/crocus(swift/epsom)



Congratulations *pepsimax*! May I ask, do you feel your photo represents the colors well? Looking for a new strap...


----------



## ABlovesH

Israeli_Flava said:


> The pics on H.com are stock pics... not the actual item u will recv. BTW, I do see that one stitch on the Blue strap...where the white stitch looks "off"...
> I have had zero issues with quality and I have exotic and leather   You will be fine dear. Get it!



Ok thanks-- good to know there are no quality issues!! You'd think Hermes would choose their most perfect belts for their stock photos, wouldn't you? Or  that they would at least Photoshop any irregular stitching lol!!!


----------



## helloodiane

Gold is about as colorful as I get.


----------



## pepsimax

etoile de mer said:


> Congratulations *pepsimax*! May I ask, do you feel your photo represents the colors well? Looking for a new strap...


Thank youYes,the belt is just like in the photo


----------



## etoile de mer

pepsimax said:


> Thank youYes,the belt is just like in the photo



Thanks so much, for your reply!


----------



## MariDantas

Hello! Please help me... im from Brazil and im going in march to LA and San Diego. 
How much is today a H hermes belt? 
Do you know if i can get one black/brown with gold H?

Please help me!

Thanks...


----------



## youssefm

Question!

Does anyone know the current price of the 24mm Constance buckle + strap in either USD or euro?


----------



## happiechoco

I have a question. Personally I own two belts from hermes. One of them is the polish H buckle in gold, the back part doesnt say "made in france". My other buckle which is the CDC do have the "made in france" at the back of it.

Does all the H belt buckle have this "made in france" stamp at the back?


----------



## sabrina85

happiechoco said:


> I have a question. Personally I own two belts from hermes. One of them is the polish H buckle in gold, the back part doesnt say "made in france". My other buckle which is the CDC do have the "made in france" at the back of it.
> 
> Does all the H belt buckle have this "made in france" stamp at the back?



Same here! My H belt does NOT have "made in france" stamp whereas my CDC buckle HAS the " made in france " stamp


----------



## sabrina85

pepsimax said:


> Got my new belt today; hydra blue/crocus(swift/epsom)



We are belt twins! Sadly, mine is too big... I fall in love with the color right away


----------



## happiechoco

sabrina85 said:


> Same here! My H belt does NOT have "made in france" stamp whereas my CDC buckle HAS the " made in france " stamp



~hi 5!

I guess that's purpose to be the way, I was getting abit paranoid when I saw "made in france" on the back of my new CDC buckle.


----------



## lala28

I really like the Plumes belt - it doesn't have any hardware and there isn't any one "right" way to wear it.  I experiment with different ways to twist, wrap, and tie mine.  Here it is in etoupe


----------



## happiechoco

lala28 said:


> I really like the Plumes belt - it doesn't have any hardware and there isn't any one "right" way to wear it.  I experiment with different ways to twist, wrap, and tie mine.  Here it is in etoupe



This is an interesting belt, I great way to express your personal style or your mood. I didnt know about this belt until I saw your post. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rougemarie

happiechoco said:


> I have a question. Personally I own two belts from hermes. One of them is the polish H buckle in gold, the back part doesnt say "made in france". My other buckle which is the CDC do have the "made in france" at the back of it.
> 
> Does all the H belt buckle have this "made in france" stamp at the back?



My CDC buckle have the stamp "made in France".
While My H buckle doesn't have the stamp.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## rougemarie

Sample of my CDC buckle.


----------



## Kkho

Just wanted to share this buckle I found in Salzburg. They had 2 trays of buckles to choose from and I was so happy to see so much variety. It came in orange too.


----------



## sabrina85

lala28 said:


> I really like the Plumes belt - it doesn't have any hardware and there isn't any one "right" way to wear it.  I experiment with different ways to twist, wrap, and tie mine.  Here it is in etoupe



I have nevr seen this belt in my store, nor have i seen anyone wearing it! This i such an interesting belt and very very versatile! One more item on my hermes wish list


----------



## youssefm

Kkho said:


> Just wanted to share this buckle I found in Salzburg. They had 2 trays of buckles to choose from and I was so happy to see so much variety. It came in orange too.
> 
> View attachment 2023058


Is this the 24mm belt? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## EMDOC

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> Here is my 32 mm blue hydra/crocus belt



So pretty.


----------



## Kkho

youssefm said:
			
		

> Is this the 24mm belt? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?



I just looked at the receipt , it's euro 298 and 240 before the 11 percent tax rebate. I'm not sure which is for the buckle and which is for the belt.


----------



## happiechoco

rougemarie said:


> My CDC buckle have the stamp "made in France".
> While My H buckle doesn't have the stamp.



Same as mine. I was kinda curious cos I thought they would have similar way of stamping their hardware. I thought I was the only one that noticed the diff. Hehehe im so dorky eh


----------



## youssefm

Kkho said:


> I just looked at the receipt , it's euro 298 and 240 before the 11 percent tax rebate. I'm not sure which is for the buckle and which is for the belt.



Thank you so much! Just needed to total price


----------



## Islas

Can someone please let me know when the Hermes "H" belt was first made?  I'm very curious to know this.  I've only recently started to see more people wearing them within the past two years.  Sorry for my ignorance, I'm just new to them and would like to buy one.  Thanks!


----------



## microwave

Hey guys I'm not sure if this has been asked but I just bought my first H belt and have some questions regarding storing it:

- Is it better to keep the belt in the Hermes box or should I hang it somewhere else? I once read that leather belts should be hung to prevent them from cracking and stuffs like that?

- Should I remove the buckle from the belt when storing it? I'm not sure if it's because the belt is new or what but I always find it hard to attach/remove the buckle to/from the strap and I'm afraid doing that frequently will make it crack easily. There seems to be cracks around those holes already .

Thanks in advance guys !


----------



## aiki1629

seton said:


> Rough guess but probably a 90cm would suit you. 95 cm would be too big, I think.


Hi guess ur right i should get 90...I bought 95 and I'm on the last hole I think I need to go to the store and ask if they can put at least 2 extra holes...


----------



## aiki1629

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 1954892
> 
> 
> Collier de Chien buckle (GHW) w/ gold and taupe togo belt. Size 90 cm.



How is it holding.?( the buckle) is it much nicer than the h buckle? Thanks


----------



## Valentinegirl

I bought mine a few months ago and it was fine


----------



## EMDOC

aiki1629 said:


> How is it holding.?( the buckle) is it much nicer than the h buckle? Thanks



I also have the H buckle. Although I do love the simple H, I have to say the CDC buckle is nicer.


----------



## helloodiane

Look at this little guy I picked up today. Super thin strap that the SA described as black and grey (the "grey" looks more like a pale blue-grey to me) with a teeny tiny light gold buckle. 

Perfect for high waisted wear, like over a cardigan.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

helloodiane said:


> Look at this little guy I picked up today. Super thin strap that the SA described as black and grey (the "grey" looks more like a pale blue-grey to me) with a teeny tiny light gold buckle.
> 
> Perfect for high waisted wear, like over a cardigan.



I love this. Manhasset has one, but the buckle is *covered with diamonds*.


----------



## helloodiane

BBC said:


> I love this. Manhasset has one, but the buckle is covered with diamonds.



Show me!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

helloodiane said:


> Show me!!



I'll try to take a picture the next time I'm in!


----------



## aiki1629

Valentinegirl said:


> I bought mine a few months ago and it was fine



Thanks...


----------



## aiki1629

EMDOC said:


> I also have the H buckle. Although I do love the simple H, I have to say the CDC buckle is nicer.



they're both beautiful... cant decide so i buy both!!!... me happy


----------



## Nolia

I usually wear 24 or 26 in jeans.  My waist is about 25inches.  What size belt should I get?


----------



## EMDOC

microwave said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm not sure if this has been asked but I just bought my first H belt and have some questions regarding storing it:
> 
> - Is it better to keep the belt in the Hermes box or should I hang it somewhere else? I once read that leather belts should be hung to prevent them from cracking and stuffs like that?
> 
> - Should I remove the buckle from the belt when storing it? I'm not sure if it's because the belt is new or what but I always find it hard to attach/remove the buckle to/from the strap and I'm afraid doing that frequently will make it crack easily. There seems to be cracks around those holes already .
> 
> Thanks in advance guys !



I keep belts rolled up on the shelf with the buckles protected with the dust covers. I do not remove the belt buckle unless I am reversing it or switching to another strap. I think the holes will get too loose with too much manipulation.


----------



## aiki1629

I bought this after a week I bought my first H belt... it's very addicting!!! thanks for letting me share..


----------



## aiki1629

After weeks and weeks of calling, finally got what I really wanted... My very first belt from H... With black and gold strap.. ( although in this pic is orange...)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nolia said:


> I usually wear 24 or 26 in jeans.  My waist is about 25inches.  What size belt should I get?



I'm about the same size as you. I have a 70cm with two holes added (one to make it tighter, one to make it looser), it fits very well down to the hips except a little too big at my natural waist.


----------



## Sheren22

Hi guys im new for the hermes h belt buckle ive bought new hemes belt for the h buckle. But im confused as my h buckle is like this https://www.google.com.my/search?q=...e1oIHoCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356#i=10

And usually i saw people posted online is like this h buckle https://www.google.com.my/search?q=...fdoIC4CA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356#i=15

What is the different between this two h buckle? 
For the expert pls help...


----------



## Kkho

So happy my fiancé found this ostrich and salmon coloured belt kit in hamburg for me. Need to look up the name of the salmon colour on the receipt later


----------



## yasmes

3 straps + 2 buckles = 4 colors & 8 variations 

gold togo/black box
blue jeans togo/black box
white epsom/black box
+ PHW & GHW both brushed (poor silver one is ready for its facelift in Paris, so please excuse its wrinkles)


----------



## Cookies1993

microwave said:


> Hey guys I'm not sure if this has been asked but I just bought my first H belt and have some questions regarding storing it:
> 
> - Is it better to keep the belt in the Hermes box or should I hang it somewhere else? I once read that leather belts should be hung to prevent them from cracking and stuffs like that?
> 
> - Should I remove the buckle from the belt when storing it? I'm not sure if it's because the belt is new or what but I always find it hard to attach/remove the buckle to/from the strap and I'm afraid doing that frequently will make it crack easily. There seems to be cracks around those holes already .
> 
> Thanks in advance guys !


I usually store mine in the box, with the buckle taken off. I don't wear mine that much, seems a lot more fragile than my other belts. I went for a gold/black belt, I only wear the gold togo side, but I've found the black box leather start to have crease lines.


----------



## Cookies1993

Im on the lookout for a second H belt, I've already got a silver Guilloche buckle with gold/black strap. I was thinking of either a matte gold buckle or a enamel buckle? Which one would you recommend and what strap colours to go with it? Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> So happy my fiancé found this ostrich and salmon coloured belt kit in hamburg for me. Need to look up the name of the salmon colour on the receipt later
> 
> View attachment 2038853



Ok Im officially obsessed with your belt. That ostrich has me going crazy! 
I think the other side may be sanguine???
I'm going to the boutique today and asking about this....


----------



## palmbeachpink

Kkho said:


> So happy my fiancé found this ostrich and salmon coloured belt kit in hamburg for me. Need to look up the name of the salmon colour on the receipt later
> 
> View attachment 2038853



this is divine! what an awesome finace! I saw in my H this same color/ostrich in a tiny agenda so perhaps they are coming to US! thx for the pics!!



aiki1629 said:


> I bought this after a week I bought my first H belt... it's very addicting!!!



is it possible to purchase this CDC belt kit w/out the leather? either way I am happy to get a new color leather as my H belt is quite old but in perfect shape, I think it was the first year they did the brushed silver, not sure! any info would be appreciated! thanks!


----------



## seton

palmbeachpink said:


> is it possible to purchase this CDC belt kit w/out the leather? either way I am happy to get a new color leather as my H belt is quite old but in perfect shape, I think it was the first year they did the brushed silver, not sure! any info would be appreciated! thanks!



do you mean the buckle only?
no, you cannot buy the buckle only.


----------



## kittyvoo

What a great thread - can you help? I have this belt and I would like to know its name. Or even what to do with it. It is about two and one half inches wide with small spaces to insert a scarf (or twilly) at regular intervals all the way around. I use it for a carre tied at the front. Anyone else have pictures of this lovely thing?


----------



## aiki1629

palmbeachpink said:


> this is divine! what an awesome finace! I saw in my H this same color/ostrich in a tiny agenda so perhaps they are coming to US! thx for the pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to purchase this CDC belt kit w/out the leather? either way I am happy to get a new color leather as my H belt is quite old but in perfect shape, I think it was the first year they did the brushed silver, not sure! any info would be appreciated! thanks!



Hi, you can't buy just the buckle alone, but the strap u can... If u really want it buy both the buckle and the strap, I really love the CDC buckle! Hope it helps...


----------



## palmbeachpink

aiki1629 said:


> Hi, you can't buy just the buckle alone, but the strap u can... If u really want it buy both the buckle and the strap, I really love the CDC buckle! Hope it helps...



thank you so much for letting me know! I love the buckle too, I never even knew they had just a buckle until i came across it on H.com, thought it was just the whole CDC belt! 

have to look through threads, I want to get the strap longer so I can use over a GM scarf....wonder how that would look....I have only ever used my H belt in jean/pant loops...hmmm...


----------



## palmbeachpink

seton said:


> do you mean the buckle only?
> no, you cannot buy the buckle only.



thanks for your help!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you so much for letting me know! I love the buckle too, I never even knew they had just a buckle until i came across it on H.com, thought it was just the whole CDC belt!
> 
> have to look through threads, I want to get the strap longer so I can use over a GM scarf....wonder how that would look....I have only ever used my H belt in jean/pant loops...hmmm...




I think it looks great but I don't think you need a longer belt.... u need a smaller one to fit at the waist (well, I wear mine at the lower waist for low-rise jeans, so that is why I need a smaller strap). Here is a pic I saved of a fringed shawl to create this very look.... I believe this is a Constance beltkit (42mm) but I currently only own 32mm kits so I havent tried it yet with my GMs. But this gives you an idea....


----------



## pepsimax

My belt collection


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pepsimax said:


> My belt collection



Fabulous Pep! I need to photograph mine too....

Does the Orange strap back to Iris???? If so, I wish I could find that combo!!!! Or is that the opp side of the brown?


----------



## pepsimax

Israeli_Flava said:


> Fabulous Pep! I need to photograph mine too....
> 
> Does the Orange strap back to Iris???? If so, I wish I could find that combo!!!! Or is that the opp side of the brown?



Thanks, the belts are orange/white,
and hydra blue/crocus.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pepsimax said:


> Thanks, the belts are orange/white,
> and hydra blue/crocus.



Ok gorgeous!!!! I was offered that strap and passed. I'm an idiot.

Anyway, you inspired me to share my beltkits... using various scarves and GMs as the backdrop....Here we go... all are size 32mm 

First up is Black/Gold, Box/Togo calfskin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Next up is Vermillion/White...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Third is Graphite/Blue Electric


----------



## Israeli_Flava

And the last one is my crown jewel 
Rose Scheharazade Poro Croc

Thanks for letting me share!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## krazeemarie24

Israeli_Flava said:


> And the last one is my crown jewel
> Rose Scheharazade Poro Croc
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

krazeemarie24 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!



Thx dear! It is such an amazing color I could not resist!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

My local Hermes boutique has been pissin me off as of late. I called in mid Jan to see if just MAYBE they had any white 42mm kits in stock. The SA told me they hadn't had any belt kits at all in the past two months...Now I knew this had to be untrue, because I bought mine on 12/9/12. Not only that but a friend of mine had bought his abut two weeks after. A few days after that I actually walked in and they had 2 kits in my size. 

Fast forward to today. I call and I'm told they have two in my size. Gray/(can't remember) and red/choc both 42mm. Since I told myself I wasnt buying any more kits other than a white one, I told the SA I would think about it and call back. I did fail to ask for her name...I call back within 10 mins and someone else picks up. Apparently that combo wasn't in the store. I told this SA what I was told, and she asked for my name and number and said that she would call me back to let me know for sure. An hour goes by and no callback. I ended up calling them back and was told they dont even have sizes 90 or 95 at the moment. NOT happy right now...


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Decided to call Hermes ONE more time. They told me they had no belt kits left in my size once again. 10 mins later I get a call from the very first SA that I spoke to earlier. They in fact did have the Red/Choc belt kit in stock. Got them to hold it for me and about an hour later came home with this.....


----------



## mscha

Israeli_Flava said:


> And the last one is my crown jewel
> Rose Scheharazade Poro Croc
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!


nice belt collection and the back draft are gorgeous


----------



## TC1

My lovely SA managed to finally find me an orange strap!


----------



## krazeemarie24

TC1 said:


> My lovely SA managed to finally find me an orange strap!



Is that the classic orange? What color is on the reverse?


----------



## MariDantas

Please help me. I know youre tired to answer that... but where i live there isnt a Hermes store. I have around 85 cm of waist ( where my pants stay) and i dont know which size is. Maybe the 85? 
Help me!!

Thanks.


----------



## TC1

krazeemarie24 said:


> Is that the classic orange? What color is on the reverse?



It is the classic orange in togo and black box on the other side!. I already have a black/brown strap as well. So I was super excited to change it out to orange!.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

I have just acquired two H belts and have searched this thread and found nothing like them so thought I would ask the experts. I bought a Rouge H and an Ebene one. I have the metal buckle belts but have never seen one with a leather H before. Both carry an I stamp for 2005.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

MariDantas said:


> Please help me. I know youre tired to answer that... but where i live there isnt a Hermes store. I have around 85 cm of waist ( where my pants stay) and i dont know which size is. Maybe the 85?
> Help me!!
> 
> Thanks.



It really depends on where your going to wear your belt. Im a guy so its easy for me because generally speaking we only wear our belts either right at our waist or a bit lower (sagging pants), and since we dont really have hips sagging doesnt really affect the size. Women on the other hand are a different story obviously. 1 thing I have noticed is since Hermes belts have only 3 holes (initially) if you wear your other belts on the first 3 holes then the Hermes should correlate with that size.

...although I could very well be wrong in this.


----------



## OnlyaGuy

Hi. Everyone,

 I hope is this where I can post my question that I have a out the Hermes H Belt. I was so seeing do they make a strap in black and gray? Because that's what my wife wants. Also how much does the bell


----------



## bulldoglove

Today is my lucky day!! After searching for more than two months, I finally found a 13mm H buckle in gold color! Another bonus, I got the Rouge H/Rouge Casaque belt!!


----------



## Bornlikethis

bulldoglove said:
			
		

> Today is my lucky day!! After searching for more than two months, I finally found a 13mm H buckle in gold color! Another bonus, I got the Rouge H/Rouge Casaque belt!!



Huge Congrats! Rough H/Casaque are great color combo! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## bulldoglove

Bornlikethis said:


> Huge Congrats! Rough H/Casaque are great color combo! Beautiful!!!!


Thx dear! Now I desperately wanting bag in Rough H or Rough Casaque....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> And the last one is my crown jewel
> Rose Scheharazade Poro Croc
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



Ok, this is totally amazing.   I love your belts!  GMs, scarves, belts, CDCs....you have it all going on!


----------



## hopiko

bulldoglove said:


> Today is my lucky day!! After searching for more than two months, I finally found a 13mm H buckle in gold color! Another bonus, I got the Rouge H/Rouge Casaque belt!!



Congratulations!  I saw this last week at the Madison boutique, it is so delicate and pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Decided to call Hermes ONE more time. They told me they had no belt kits left in my size once again. 10 mins later I get a call from the very first SA that I spoke to earlier. They in fact did have the Red/Choc belt kit in stock. Got them to hold it for me and about an hour later came home with this.....



Ohhhhh hawt hawt hawt!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TC1 said:


> My lovely SA managed to finally find me an orange strap!



I'm *H*unting this one as well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bulldoglove said:


> Today is my lucky day!! After searching for more than two months, I finally found a 13mm H buckle in gold color! Another bonus, I got the Rouge H/Rouge Casaque belt!!



I love this thinner belt! I wish they would offer it at my boutique. No where to be found...

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Ok, this is totally amazing.   I love your belts!  GMs, scarves, belts, CDCs....you have it all going on!



Oh hunny! I have seen your belt/GM combos and they are totally droolworthy too!!!! But thank you!!!


----------



## bulldoglove

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love this thinner belt! I wish they would offer it at my boutique. No where to be found...
> 
> Congrats!!!!


Thanks Israeli_Flava! This new 13mm H kit has been selling like hotcakes here in Hong Kong too. I literally checked out 3 different H stores repeatedly over the past two months. Keep on hunting


----------



## lil_fashionista

MariDantas said:


> Please help me. I know youre tired to answer that... but where i live there isnt a Hermes store. I have around 85 cm of waist ( where my pants stay) and i dont know which size is. Maybe the 85?
> Help me!!
> 
> Thanks.



Maybe you should go for the larger size 90cm. You can always have more holes punched in the belt if it is too large, but if it is too small you'll be stuck. 

As for the question you postd in the sellers thread, Canadian H.com does not ship outside of Canada and does not accept non-Canadian credit cards. Should you order a belt strap from one of our stores, you'll almost certainly have to pay taxes, duties and brokerage fees as Hermes uses Fed Ex for shipping. 

Hth!


----------



## MariDantas

lil_fashionista said:


> Maybe you should go for the larger size 90cm. You can always have more holes punched in the belt if it is too large, but if it is too small you'll be stuck.
> 
> As for the question you postd in the sellers thread, Canadian H.com does not ship outside of Canada and does not accept non-Canadian credit cards. Should you order a belt strap from one of our stores, you'll almost certainly have to pay taxes, duties and brokerage fees as Hermes uses Fed Ex for shipping.
> 
> Hth!



Thanks very much for the answer!! Im going to USA and ill try to find one black/brown with gold buckle. Do you think it will be hard to find? Ill try the Hermes on Beverly Hills, San Diego and Costa Mesa!!


----------



## kirbypoo

bulldoglove said:


> Today is my lucky day!! After searching for more than two months, I finally found a 13mm H buckle in gold color! Another bonus, I got the Rouge H/Rouge Casaque belt!!



Do you mind me asking where you found it? I also want one so badly.


----------



## kirbypoo

kirbypoo said:


> Do you mind me asking where you found it? I also want one so badly.



Nevemind I just read the answer (should have read further.) congrats by the way.


----------



## newmommy_va

You posted this question in another thread, but answering it would've taken it OT ... so I'll try to answer your questions here. 

For more about belts, start here in the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html or here in the "chat" thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026.html

Belt kits frequently show up on US Hermes.com. Here's a lovely 32mm one in crocodile, size 80: 





Belt kits vary in price by leather and buckle, and there are many variations of leathers, colors, and buckles. The one currently listed on H.com is 32 mm, which is a unisex width. This belt is also available in different widths. Here's a comparison thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/h-belt-in-a-new-size-791410.html

Although, pieces are available separately (and kits are generally interchangeable with each other, if they are for the same width & style belt), for the first belt, I would advise buying a kit: 1 belt + 1 buckle. Generally, the "H" belt is also called a "Constance" belt. These are widely available in stores, used, or through resellers (e.g. there are currently 73 listings under "hermes constance belt" on ebay). However, these aren't authenticated on tpf (reason here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-accessory-please-read-rules-use-format-734912.html)

Determining belt size depends on where the belt will be worn. People wear belts anywhere from the high waist to low hip. The size will also vary based on whether it will be worn with a lightweight dress, dress slacks, or denim. For example, I am a 00-0 and tried the 75. It barely fit wearing jeans and was big at my waist (over a long sweater). In addition, even though the 32mm width is very popular, I didn't care for it for my style. In any case, use a measuring tape for the most accurate measurement - around the part of the body - over clothing - that will generally be worn with the belt. (If the belt is a smidge large, holes can be added in that direction, to make it fit smaller. However, there is really only room for 1 additional hole to fit larger.)

Here is a lovely pewter/black epsom/chamonix H belt from UK's Hermes.com store (size 80-110). (As you can see, there are many variations in buckles, leathers, colors, and widths available.)




Here is Hermes' belt size measuring guide.





Good luck shopping! 



OnlyaGuy said:


> Hi. Everyone,
> 
> I hope is this where I can post my question that I have a out the Hermes H Belt. I was so seeing do they make a strap in black and gray? Because that's what my wife wants. Also how much does the bell


----------



## ablackrabbit

I have the hammered H buckle. So if some of you are wondering if it scratches easily, it doesn't. I LOVE it!


----------



## Pomba

TC1 said:


> It is the classic orange in togo and black box on the other side!. I already have a black/brown strap as well. So I was super excited to change it out to orange!.


I think we are twins on both belts!

Today, I finally came across the same belt (except I wanted a waist belt) so got a 75 (only one avail) in orange and black box on reverse!  Silver buckle.

Now I have ghw and shw constance belt buckle and the brown/black lower waist belt and waist one in orange/black.   

Excited how this all came about, unexpectantly.


----------



## jp_536

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok gorgeous!!!! I was offered that strap and passed. I'm an idiot.
> 
> Anyway, you inspired me to share my beltkits... using various scarves and GMs as the backdrop....Here we go... all are size 32mm
> 
> First up is Black/Gold, Box/Togo calfskin





Israeli_Flava said:


> Next up is Vermillion/White...





Israeli_Flava said:


> Third is Graphite/Blue Electric





Israeli_Flava said:


> And the last one is my crown jewel
> Rose Scheharazade Poro Croc
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



IF... These are ALL gorgeous!!! Would love to see the mod pics with all the belts paired with the scarves and GMs.. I think I've seen PdM and CSMC pairings.. But not the others... Loved the blue CSMC pair!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## TC1

Pomba said:


> I think we are twins on both belts!
> 
> Today, I finally came across the same belt (except I wanted a waist belt) so got a 75 (only one avail) in orange and black box on reverse!  Silver buckle.
> 
> Now I have ghw and shw constance belt buckle and the brown/black lower waist belt and waist one in orange/black.
> 
> Excited how this all came about, unexpectantly.



Enjoy!!, they are so addictive!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

One of my coworkers had on a 32mm belt. Having seen it in person, I'm a little bit mad at myself for passing up on 32mm white kits, as I have been holding out for a 42mm white kit. 32mm is a "just right" size. Not to say 42mm is too big, just that the 32s are not as thin as I had expected. I think 32mm kits will be my new size of choice from now on. Has anyone tried adding a 42mm buckle to a 32mm strap?? Would it even fit?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> One of my coworkers had on a 32mm belt. Having seen it in person, I'm a little bit mad at myself for passing up on 32mm white kits, as I have been holding out for a 42mm white kit. 32mm is a "just right" size. Not to say 42mm is too big, just that the 32s are not as thin as I had expected. I think 32mm kits will be my new size of choice from now on.* Has anyone tried adding a 42mm buckle to a 32mm strap?? Would it even fit*?



Nope, it doesn't fit right. It's way too big and the strap floats with nothing to restrain it, if that makes sense. It goes all sideways cos there's no metal piece to keep it in place. 

I also think the 32mm is perfect (less H in your face) and the buckle options for the 32mm are better IMO... but I do want one 42mm kit... they are sooo addicitve...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ablackrabbit said:


> I have the hammered H buckle. So if some of you are wondering if it scratches easily, it doesn't. I LOVE it!



Good to know!!! That is the buckle I want!!!!! TY!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


> IF... These are ALL gorgeous!!! Would love to see the mod pics with all the belts paired with the scarves and GMs.. I think I've seen PdM and CSMC pairings.. But not the others... Loved the blue CSMC pair!!



Awww thanks dear! Here are a few pics from my archives.... I can't elieve I don't have a good pic of my RS croc. I wear that non-stop in the summer.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oh, I found one...


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nope, it doesn't fit right. It's way too big and the strap floats with nothing to restrain it, if that makes sense. It goes all sideways cos there's no metal piece to keep it in place.
> 
> I also think the 32mm is perfect (less H in your face) and the buckle options for the 32mm are better IMO... but I do want one 42mm kit... they are sooo addicitve...



I know exactly what you mean and I was afraid of the streap floating around. Thank you! I also agree 100% on the buckle options of the 32mm. I love the guilloche and the striped one (not 100% sure on the proper name) the most. Do you know how often either of the closest boutiques get either of these buckles?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> I know exactly what you mean and I was afraid of the streap floating around. Thank you! I also agree 100% on the buckle options of the 32mm. I love the guilloche and the striped one (not 100% sure on the proper name) the most. Do you know how often either of the closest boutiques get either of these buckles?



I really don't shop in DC much and when I have gone, they hardly have anything I want. I go to the H boutique in Vienna often due to my relationship with my SA. Just like with most things* H*, shipments vary and stopping in often is always a good idea. I call and ask my SA if he got a shipment and tell him what is on my mind... I know they get a decent amount of belt kits pretty often but the buckle combinations vary... if I see something I love, I jump on it.


----------



## jp_536

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thanks dear! Here are a few pics from my archives.... I can't elieve I don't have a good pic of my RS croc. I wear that non-stop in the summer.....





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, I found one...



Oh IF! You are awesome! Thank you thank you for all the pics!! You look so amazingly put together in each photo!!!  . Gorgeous!! 

Btw, where did you find your Julius phone case? I haven't seen that one before, but my son and I love it.. (As we're looking at your pics and beautiful pairings!!)


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thanks dear! Here are a few pics from my archives.... I can't elieve I don't have a good pic of my RS croc. I wear that non-stop in the summer.....





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, I found one...



Wow, you look awesome IF. Great pics, I think I need to pull out my H scarves each and everyone of yours looks so good on you and adds to your outfit beautifully.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


> Oh IF! You are awesome! Thank you thank you for all the pics!! You look so amazingly put together in each photo!!!  . Gorgeous!!
> 
> Btw, where did you find your Julius phone case? I haven't seen that one before, but my son and I love it.. (As we're looking at your pics and beautiful pairings!!)



Thanks JP! Thats why I find Hermes to be so addicitive... the colors are so amazing and easy to put together that I find myself collecting everything from silks to belts to bags....just can't stop! 

I found the phone case on EBay a while back... it was 7 bux


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> Wow, you look awesome IF. Great pics, I think I need to pull out my H scarves each and everyone of yours looks so good on you and adds to your outfit beautifully.



Thanks Meg! I wasn't into silks prior to my introduction to Hermes. They really do add that little something special to any outfit and take it to the next level.... plus I have so much fun pairing them up and am highly addicited to the colors!!!


----------



## summerluck

Just wondering if anyone knows the largest size of H belts so far on the website the largest I have seen is 100cm is this correct?


----------



## Frivole88

120cm is the largest belt size in H.com


----------



## Cookies1993

I remember when I first bought my H belt kit for my 19th, prior to the purchase I was on TPF looking up information, combos for the belt (sad!). In particular, one thread I read mentioned that they saw the belt buckle in the glass cabinet. When I bought mine I had to ask the SA, she then proceeded to take them out from a side closed cabinet. I was just wondering is this the usual case? I plan on getting another one soon, wondering if I will have to ask again? (I'm shy) haha

By the way are croc straps hard to come by?

Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## youssefm

Cookies1993 said:


> I remember when I first bought my H belt kit for my 19th, prior to the purchase I was on TPF looking up information, combos for the belt (sad!). In particular, one thread I read mentioned that they saw the belt buckle in the glass cabinet. When I bought mine I had to ask the SA, she then proceeded to take them out from a side closed cabinet. I was just wondering is this the usual case? I plan on getting another one soon, wondering if I will have to ask again? (I'm shy) haha
> 
> By the way are croc straps hard to come by?
> 
> Thanks!



Sometimes things are kept hidden or not right available, so always ask if what you want is available or for options. Don't be shy, worst that will happen is they'll say no! 

And on the US site I see croc straps all the time and I've come across them in-store a few times. Not sure how it is in the UK though, sorry!


----------



## newmommy_va

Yes... belt kits show up on the UK H.com site!! Even the croc straps -  

I posted a pic of belts from the UK H.com site a few posts back (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-55.html#post23978992)

GL!



Cookies1993 said:


> I remember when I first bought my H belt kit for my 19th, prior to the purchase I was on TPF looking up information, combos for the belt (sad!). In particular, one thread I read mentioned that they saw the belt buckle in the glass cabinet. When I bought mine I had to ask the SA, she then proceeded to take them out from a side closed cabinet. I was just wondering is this the usual case? I plan on getting another one soon, wondering if I will have to ask again? (I'm shy) haha
> 
> By the way are croc straps hard to come by?
> 
> Thanks!





youssefm said:


> Sometimes things are kept hidden or not right available, so always ask if what you want is available or for options. Don't be shy, worst that will happen is they'll say no!
> 
> And on the US site I see croc straps all the time and I've come across them in-store a few times. Not sure how it is in the UK though, sorry!


----------



## Cookies1993

newmommy_va said:


> Yes... belt kits show up on the UK H.com site!! Even the croc straps -
> 
> I posted a pic of belts from the UK H.com site a few posts back (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-55.html#post23978992)
> 
> GL!



ahhh thank you! I'm after a croc as I found my black (box)/ gold (togo) belt, well the black box side plasticky feeling and looking, love the togo side!


----------



## Cookies1993

youssefm said:


> Sometimes things are kept hidden or not right available, so always ask if what you want is available or for options. Don't be shy, worst that will happen is they'll say no!
> 
> And on the US site I see croc straps all the time and I've come across them in-store a few times. Not sure how it is in the UK though, sorry!



good to know thank you!


----------



## mrsmadz902

on the site now but I can't see the belt buckles...how do we buy a kit?


----------



## newmommy_va

Sometimes H.com sells only the belt strap; although it's typically not possible to buy the buckle separately. So if you want the kit, you'll need to wait until you see buckle options to purchase the kit. (Right now, on the Canada H.com site, even though there's an option to include a buckle, it's an empty link. Even if you click the link, at the purchasing stage, the shopping cart will only show a strap purchase, without buckle.)

GL!



mrsmadz902 said:


> on the site now but I can't see the belt buckles...how do we buy a kit?


----------



## mrsmadz902

Ooohhh!! Thanks!!!


----------



## lillyn79

newmommy_va said:


> You posted this question in another thread, but answering it would've taken it OT ... so I'll try to answer your questions here.
> 
> For more about belts, start here in the reference thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html or here in the "chat" thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026.html
> 
> Belt kits frequently show up on US Hermes.com. Here's a lovely 32mm one in crocodile, size 80:
> 
> Belt kits vary in price by leather and buckle, and there are many variations of leathers, colors, and buckles. The one currently listed on H.com is 32 mm, which is a unisex width. This belt is also available in different widths. Here's a comparison thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/h-belt-in-a-new-size-791410.html
> 
> Although, pieces are available separately (and kits are generally interchangeable with each other, if they are for the same width & style belt), for the first belt, I would advise buying a kit: 1 belt + 1 buckle. Generally, the "H" belt is also called a "Constance" belt. These are widely available in stores, used, or through resellers (e.g. there are currently 73 listings under "hermes constance belt" on ebay). However, these aren't authenticated on tpf (reason here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-accessory-please-read-rules-use-format-734912.html)
> 
> Determining belt size depends on where the belt will be worn. People wear belts anywhere from the high waist to low hip. The size will also vary based on whether it will be worn with a lightweight dress, dress slacks, or denim. For example, I am a 00-0 and tried the 75. It barely fit wearing jeans and was big at my waist (over a long sweater). In addition, even though the 32mm width is very popular, I didn't care for it for my style. In any case, use a measuring tape for the most accurate measurement - around the part of the body - over clothing - that will generally be worn with the belt. (If the belt is a smidge large, holes can be added in that direction, to make it fit smaller. However, there is really only room for 1 additional hole to fit larger.)
> 
> Here is a lovely pewter/black epsom/chamonix H belt from UK's Hermes.com store (size 80-110). (As you can see, there are many variations in buckles, leathers, colors, and widths available.)
> 
> Here is Hermes' belt size measuring guide.
> 
> Good luck shopping!



Hi, sorry I'm a but confused. You are saying that the "H" buckle is also called "constance buckle"? 
I thought the "H" buckle is a 32mm buckle, which will only fit a the 32mm strap, and if you ask for a "Constance" buckle, they will bring you out a 24mm and a 42mm. Therefore, a 32mm is not a constance buckle but its just called; "H" buckle. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## newmommy_va

_On TPF_ (and in the used/reseller/ebay market) the H belt may also be referred to as a Constance belt, as some sellers and wearers interchange the names. Sorry for the confusion. It may also be the case the there is some confusion between "H" buckles in general (i.e., any buckle that looks like an "H") and buckles that are like the Constance clasp (hence "Constance" buckle).  

I merely mentioned the interchangeability of "H"/"Constance" for members who'd like to run a search on what they're looking for, here on the forum or generally, on the Internet... especially as the case may be, that people beginning the search for a belt with an "H" buckle may not ultimately want any "H" buckle, but specifically the "Constance" buckle, or a belt in a size other than the 32mm size... 

HTH. 



lillyn79 said:


> Hi, sorry I'm a but confused. You are saying that the "H" buckle is also called "constance buckle"?
> I thought the "H" buckle is a 32mm buckle, which will only fit a the 32mm strap, and if you ask for a "Constance" buckle, they will bring you out a 24mm and a 42mm. Therefore, a 32mm is not a constance buckle but its just called; "H" buckle. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## yHermes

what do you think about guys wearing the H belt? Is it generally a belt for women?


----------



## mrs.hu

yHermes said:


> what do you think about guys wearing the H belt? Is it generally a belt for women?



The H belt can be worn by both men and women. I think it looks great on men  I've only seen the size 42 and 32 on men.


----------



## newmommy_va

It's a great belt for guys! And, actually, I've seen more guys wear this belt than ladies, irl! 



yHermes said:


> what do you think about guys wearing the H belt? Is it generally a belt for women?


----------



## krazeemarie24

I think the brushed H belts are more masculine than the polished ones. IMO


----------



## yHermes

Anyone know the price of these belts? I dont see it on the Hermes site. I just want a solid black belt with the silver buckle. No crocodile skin or anything like that.

s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/hermes_silver_h_buckle_mens_belt_black.jpg

something like that


----------



## Notorious Pink

yHermes said:


> what do you think about guys wearing the H belt? Is it generally a belt for women?



No, it's definitely for both. I have friends who have them and also bought them for their husbands.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## lillyn79

newmommy_va said:


> _On TPF_ (and in the used/reseller/ebay market) the H belt may also be referred to as a Constance belt, as some sellers and wearers interchange the names. Sorry for the confusion. It may also be the case the there is some confusion between "H" buckles in general (i.e., any buckle that looks like an "H") and buckles that are like the Constance clasp (hence "Constance" buckle).
> 
> I merely mentioned the interchangeability of "H"/"Constance" for members who'd like to run a search on what they're looking for, here on the forum or generally, on the Internet... especially as the case may be, that people beginning the search for a belt with an "H" buckle may not ultimately want any "H" buckle, but specifically the "Constance" buckle, or a belt in a size other than the 32mm size...
> 
> HTH.



Got it! Thanks for clarifing


----------



## LVDragon07

Lvgirl71 said:


> I was tons there is now a crocus and Blue hydra, my SA is expecting it, can't wait to see it!!



May I ask the price? I'm in love with the color


----------



## yHermes

yHermes said:


> Anyone know the price of these belts? I dont see it on the Hermes site. I just want a solid black belt with the silver buckle. No crocodile skin or anything like that.
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/hermes_silver_h_buckle_mens_belt_black.jpg
> 
> something like that



anyone know how much this would cost?


----------



## biorin

yHermes said:


> anyone know how much this would cost?



Mine was 465&euro;


----------



## newmommy_va

Black box w/blue jean togo 32mm belt w/simple H buckle (not Constance) for $780 USD: Hermes.com



yHermes said:


> Anyone know the price of these belts? I dont see it on the Hermes site. I just want a solid black belt with the silver buckle. No crocodile skin or anything like that.
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/hermes_silver_h_buckle_mens_belt_black.jpg
> 
> something like that





yHermes said:


> anyone know how much this would cost?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yHermes said:


> anyone know how much this would cost?



The strap is $440 and the price depends on the type of buckle you select. In the US that combo with the H buckle is $770 plus tax.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hello,
I have a question: Which is the smallest size of the leather straps? I bought a belt kit in 80 at the boutique, but I needed an additional hole. Is there also a size 75 available? I have never seen one on the website.


----------



## yHermes

newmommy_va said:


> Black box w/blue jean togo 32mm belt w/simple H buckle (not Constance) for $780 USD: Hermes.com



looks very nice.. Now how do I get the Constance buckle with that same type of belt? lol Does Hermes ever sell it online?

Also, is the Constance reversible? Black and tan side?


----------



## newmommy_va

If you only need 1 additional hole, a local boutique will add one for you.

Alternatively, 75 has been available on H.com, in the past. 



Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> I have a question: Which is the smallest size of the leather straps? I bought a belt kit in 80 at the boutique, but I needed an additional hole. Is there also a size 75 available? I have never seen one on the website.


----------



## newmommy_va

The Constance buckle is usually one of the buckle options, but not always... Unfortunately, it's a matter of "stalking" H.com for one's preferred size, color, and buckle combination. And generally, belt kits are reversible.

GL!



yHermes said:


> looks very nice.. Now how do I get the Constance buckle with that same type of belt? lol Does Hermes ever sell it online?
> 
> Also, is the Constance reversible? Black and tan side?


----------



## Sheerblonde

newmommy_va said:


> If you only need 1 additional hole, a local boutique will add one for you.
> 
> Alternatively, 75 has been available on H.com, in the past.


Yes, they added me one. I thought it would be better to take a smaller size instead. On the German website I have never seen size 75.


----------



## yHermes

newmommy_va said:


> The Constance buckle is usually one of the buckle options, but not always... Unfortunately, it's a matter of "stalking" H.com for one's preferred size, color, and buckle combination. And generally, belt kits are reversible.
> 
> GL!



Do I have a better shot going into the store? (NYC)


----------



## newmommy_va

If it seems impossible to find online... it may be that letting your boutique know the size you want may be your best option. The 75 is not common here in the US (H.com) either. GL! 



Sheerblonde said:


> Yes, they added me one. I thought it would be better to take a smaller size instead. On the German website I have never seen size 75.


----------



## newmommy_va

Unfortunately, I have no knowledge or experience re: the H stores in NYC. However there are various threads that have discussed NYC store experiences and stock in the shopping forum... i.e.  Treatment in Hermes Stores.

At my local H store, the stock for belts varies. Sometimes, there's great stock. Other times, there's very little. <shrug> 

Boutique vs online is up to you. GL! 



yHermes said:


> Do I have a better shot going into the store? (NYC)


----------



## eris

yHermes said:


> Do I have a better shot going into the store? (NYC)



I have had good experiences with Aleksey regarding belts in the Wall Street store. He will hold them for you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

yHermes said:


> Do I have a better shot going into the store? (NYC)



I will say that on Monday, Madison had no belt kits out.


----------



## frenchyfind

My first H-belt. Black/blue Jean Togo  32mm size 80 from H.com early this year. I wear size 27-28/4-6.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

frenchyfind said:


> My first H-belt. Black/blue Jean Togo  32mm size 80 from H.com early this year. I wear size 27-28/4-6.



Hi. I'm looking for my first belt myself. I'm about your size. I'm a little surprised though that you can wear the 80cm on the first hole. Is the size just right?


----------



## yHermes

how would you compare the quality of these belts to LV? LV belts are around $400 cheaper


----------



## newmommy_va

The reversible LV belts are actually priced comparably to the reversible H belt. In my experience, the non reversible LV belts are not as "weighty" as the reversible H belt.

In any case, the belt strap for an H belt can be replaced - without replacing the buckle - which makes the replacement potentially less expensive for a more durable product (if you're comparing the H belt to the non reversible LV belt). 



yHermes said:


> how would you compare the quality of these belts to LV? LV belts are around $400 cheaper


----------



## yHermes

are you familiar with this one?

http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#...s-Damier-Graphite-Belt-DAMIER-GRAPHITE-M9808T


----------



## Moomoo13

Oh wow! This is Hermes belt heaven! I love all the belts which you guys and gals own. I'm looking forward to owning my 1st H belt too and am looking to get a pre-loved one before moving onto buying from the boutique, reason being I still find the H belt a bit ostentatious and flashy, though I love it! Hehehe


----------



## Moomoo13

And just to enquire, does anyone know of reputable websites that sells authentic Hermes belts and accessories. 

Currently, I only trust buying from Japanese websites and have been looking around in eBay, though I should say eBay has many fakes if I'm not wrong.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks for the link! Let me revise my earlier comparison and explain...

When I purchased a reversible calf leather 35mm LV belt for my DH - it was around $650. At the time, a reversible swift/epsom 32mm H belt - was less than $750. Comparing the two directly... I found them comparable.

Both LV & Hermes carry a range of belts of varying durability (often reflected in the price, imo). So, while LV offers belts in canvas (and webbing)... Hermes offers belts in silk for men ("Capri"), too. 

imo, comparing apples to apples (the LV Boston to the H belt) - the belts are comparable. On the other hand - if you're comparing the belt in your link (40mm LV Initials Damier belt for $470) to the 42mm H belt (around $1,010) - the price difference is quite substantial. Also, this LV belt is composed of canvas w/nubuck lining, while an H belt composed of swift/epsom is calf on both sides. 

Because these two belts are composed of different materials, they will wear differently. Depending on how easy you generally are on belts, the LV belt may wear beautifully. It's up to you, how you'd compare them. If the H buckle is important, than no LV belt will suffice. Regardless of the price difference.

On the other hand, I've been trying to convince my DH to try an Hermes belt (w/a Domino buckle, since neither of us are fans of the H/Constance buckle), but he really likes the quality of his LV Boston (35mm glazed)... and honestly, the width options w/H are not ideal (32 is too small; 40 too big). Oh well.

Will either belt last forever? No. They'll both need to be replaced eventually - depending on how much visible wear you can bear. And even if you just replace the strap (and not the buckle) to a 40mm H belt - it will still be more expensive than just replacing the 40mm LV Initials belt.

Sorry for the long post. I hope it helps. Good luck with your decision! 



yHermes said:


> are you familiar with this one?
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#...s-Damier-Graphite-Belt-DAMIER-GRAPHITE-M9808T


----------



## yHermes

oh, thanks. Anyone know which H belt this is?


----------



## biorin

yHermes said:


> oh, thanks. Anyone know which H belt this is?



Looks like the 32(?)mm belt kit with H buckle, I'd assume that's the most common gold togo/black box strap combo


----------



## jimihendrix1117

When it comes to Hermes quality vs LV. Personally I prefer Hermes. I have two LV belts. They are both very nice, but my Hermes straps I feel are a bit better made.


----------



## yHermes

What would your initial thoughts be if you saw a guy around 21 y/o wearing an H belt?


----------



## newmommy_va

Where I live, the H belt is not common. When I do see it, it's typically worn like the pic above - with the buckle prominent - on a young man. <shrug>

What I think is: "We all spend on our money on something." (The H belt is not for me personally, but I don't judge others for chosing it for themselves. Age is irrelevant, since I don't think it's unreasonble for a young person to have an H belt.)

What do _you_ think people think, when they see a 21 y/o guy wearing an H belt?



yHermes said:


> What would your initial thoughts be if you saw a guy around 21 y/o wearing an H belt?


----------



## yHermes

Some people may think its fake. Others may not even know what it is. I dont think the Hermes or the "H" is as mainstream as the LV pattern or Gucci


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

yHermes said:


> Some people may think its fake. Others may not even know what it is. I dont think the Hermes or the "H" is as mainstream as the LV pattern or Gucci


Stop worrying so much about what others think. Not to be rude but your asking these questions and Hermes is in your user name. Buy what YOU like thats it. Clothes and fashion are an expression of YOU not what you want others to think/believe you are. Im 24, black, and have 2 Hermes belts (soon to be 3), 2 louis, 1 gucci, and 1 YSL. The YSL belt is a thin leopard print belt. Some might think its fake. Some might think im gay. Some might think im a drug dealer. I dont care. I wear what i like and how i like it. Thats it. If i came off as a bit rude i apologize. I just get annoyed when i see people askin the opinion of what your wearing. It shouldnt matter especially the opinions of people who arent close to you in real life.


----------



## Millicat

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Stop worrying so much about what others think. Not to be rude but your asking these questions and Hermes is in your user name. Buy what YOU like thats it. Clothes and fashion are an expression of YOU not what you want others to think/believe you are. Im 24, black, and have 2 Hermes belts (soon to be 3), 2 louis, 1 gucci, and 1 YSL. The YSL belt is a thin leopard print belt. Some might think its fake. Some might think im gay. Some might think im a drug dealer. I dont care. I wear what i like and how i like it. Thats it. If i came off as a bit rude i apologize. I just get annoyed when i see people askin the opinion of what your wearing. It shouldnt matter especially the opinions of people who arent close to you in real life.



Hear hear 
You shouldn't give a stuff about others' views.
Each and every one of us jump to conclusions, it's human nature - not nice agreed but it is, but ultimately it's what/how *you* feel that's important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Ive come to the conclusion that if you have to ask others their opinion about a piece of clothing your thinking of buyin then you probably shouldnt buy it. If we were to all say that people who wear Hermes belts are trying too hard, faking a lifestyle, jackasses, egocentric, stuck up, etc... and that sways your opinion then you never REALLY liked it in the first place. The mens style forums and such BASH Hermes belt wearers. I was actually reading opinions while doing research and hardly saw any good comments about how others perceive Hermes belt wearers. I didnt let thats sway me one bit. Most people who see me walking down the street or out and about dont know me from adam, so why would i care in the least what i think they may be thinking about me and the clothes that i wear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Millicat

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that if you have to ask others their opinion about a piece of clothing your thinking of buyin then you probably shouldnt buy it. If we were to all say that people who wear Hermes belts are trying too hard, faking a lifestyle, jackasses, egocentric, stuck up, etc... and that sways your opinion then you never REALLY liked it in the first place. The mens style forums and such BASH Hermes belt wearers. I was actually reading opinions while doing research and hardly saw any good comments about how others perceive Hermes belt wearers. I didnt let thats sway me one bit. Most people who see me walking down the street or out and about dont know me from adam, so why would i care in the least what i think they may be thinking about me and the clothes that i wear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Really ??? Wow, how sad.
That would make me do it/wear it all the more, raspberries to 'em, well an' truly  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vince532

New to forum lol been lurking around for a while just picked this one SA held it for a week for me 

Sold my orange/black 32mm to get this !

Crocus/Epsiom


----------



## vince532

new pick up !


----------



## e2013

Hi ladies (and gents), I was wondering if you can recommend a website at which I can get my Hermes belt authenticated. I bought mine off ebay and it looks to be an older version of the Constance belt. The "authentic this" thread at the hermes sub-forum no longer authenticates belts so I thought I would try to find more information here.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

e2013 said:


> Hi ladies (and gents), I was wondering if you can recommend a website at which I can get my Hermes belt authenticated. I bought mine off ebay and it looks to be an older version of the Constance belt. The "authentic this" thread at the hermes sub-forum no longer authenticates belts so I thought I would try to find more information here.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!



You'll hard pressed to find a website that will authenticate your belt. Maybe an Hermes boutique can, but im not 100% sure. Rule of thumb for future reference...NEVER buy designer items off of ebay unless you already have an item from that designer that you know for a fact is 100% authentic, so you can compare it to. My personal rule is NEVER buy designer from ebay period, but people will do what they want.


----------



## yHermes

What do you think about this? Wearing H belt with Gucci loafers?

www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Joey+Essex+Rosie+Huntington+Whiteley+Transformers+nhOp2FB2ODnl.jpg


----------



## newmommy_va

+1 



jimihendrix1117 said:


> You'll hard pressed to find a website that will authenticate your belt. Maybe an Hermes boutique can, but im not 100% sure. Rule of thumb for future reference...NEVER buy designer items off of ebay unless you already have an item from that designer that you know for a fact is 100% authentic, so you can compare it to. My personal rule is NEVER buy designer from ebay period, but people will do what they want.


----------



## sophieg

Millicat said:


> Hear hear
> You shouldn't give a stuff about others' views.
> Each and every one of us jump to conclusions, it's human nature - not nice agreed but it is, but ultimately it's what/how *you* feel that's important.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I fully agree, with one big caveat - the work place. There have been a few threads about this on the forum, and it's sad that people get judged on what they choose to spend their money on, but in many industries, whether you're male or female, visible logos and designer goods are frowned upon. It grates sometimes that the same people who spend $$ on season sport tickets comment on bags that gasp cost several hundred $ (!), but that's life. So yes, on weekends don't care about who judges. But also don't risk your career because of H. There, getting off my soap box now and putting on my H scarf and LV bag to go out


----------



## yHermes

yHermes said:


> What do you think about this? Wearing H belt with Gucci loafers?
> 
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Joey+Essex+Rosie+Huntington+Whiteley+Transformers+nhOp2FB2ODnl.jpg



fixed link


----------



## frenchyfind

Trickster_Trix said:


> Hi. I'm looking for my first belt myself. I'm about your size. I'm a little surprised though that you can wear the 80cm on the first hole. Is the size just right?



Hello Trickster_Trix!... I usually wear mine on the second hole with denim and first hole with pants....I must say 80cm works well for me....&#57358;


----------



## Moomoo13

yHermes said:


> Some people may think its fake. Others may not even know what it is. I dont think the Hermes or the "H" is as mainstream as the LV pattern or Gucci



Seriously, why bother about what others think?

Wear what you like and carry it well will be more than enough.

If you ask me, the Hermes belt is something people aspire to own. People in the know will know what it is.

Though it screams at you, the H belt has prestige and elegance coupled with artisan quality.


----------



## Sweetiepie123

I just bought a reversible h belt with gold buckle and I want to be able to wear it high waist and low waist. So, if I punch an extra hole, doesn't it look weird to have a hole in the middle of the belt? I can't punch the hole next to the other existing ones because it still would be too lose for high waist. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## biorin

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I just bought a reversible h belt with gold buckle and I want to be able to wear it high waist and low waist. So, if I punch an extra hole, doesn't it look weird to have a hole in the middle of the belt? I can't punch the hole next to the other existing ones because it still would be too lose for high waist. Please advise. Thanks



While the extra hole might not be super noticeable, I don't think the design of the belt/buckle would work, you'd have a whole bunch of strap just hanging since there's no extra attachment to keep it together (if that makes sense... think of it like when you put a belt through the loops on your pants, without the loops further on, the strap would just be hanging). I'd think you'd need a shorter, waist-size strap.


----------



## Sweetiepie123

biorin said:


> While the extra hole might not be super noticeable, I don't think the design of the belt/buckle would work, you'd have a whole bunch of strap just hanging since there's no extra attachment to keep it together (if that makes sense... think of it like when you put a belt through the loops on your pants, without the loops further on, the strap would just be hanging). I'd think you'd need a shorter, waist-size strap.


I tested it out without making the hole and the strap doesn't hang, so it would work. 
When people make extra holes so they can wear it high waist and low, where are they placing the holes?


----------



## Trickster_Trix

frenchyfind said:


> Hello Trickster_Trix!... I usually wear mine on the second hole with denim and first hole with pants....I must say 80cm works well for me....&#57358;



Thanks! I initially thought that I would be size 90. I guess I really have to go to an H boutique. I was hoping to just buy it online. lol


----------



## exelero

Hi everyone! Do you know if it's possible to buy just the Constance buckle? As in, if I have a belt kit with the silver buckle, can I get just the golden to use it with the old strap?

thanks


----------



## mistikat

exelero said:


> Hi everyone! Do you know if it's possible to buy just the Constance buckle? As in, if I have a belt kit with the silver buckle, can I get just the golden to use it with the old strap?
> 
> thanks


 
No. Hermes does not sell the buckle separately, except for the sterling silver Tuareg buckles.


----------



## exelero

mistikat said:


> No. Hermes does not sell the buckle separately, except for the sterling silver Tuareg buckles.



thanks! and do you know if they usually have it available in every store? I think I never seen it here at the local boutique...


----------



## mistikat

exelero said:


> thanks! and do you know if they usually have it available in every store? I think I never seen it here at the local boutique...



The belt kits can be hard to come by, if that's what you're asking. Ditto the sterling silver buckles. If you can, it might be easiest to get a kit with a strap whose colours complement the one you have now. That way, two buckes, four colours to play with.


----------



## biorin

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I tested it out without making the hole and the strap doesn't hang, so it would work.
> When people make extra holes so they can wear it high waist and low, where are they placing the holes?



Er... I would assume wherever they need to in order to make it fit? I believe Hermes will not spa a belt that you've added holes to, if that matters to you.


----------



## yHermes

this may be an obvious question but... is the Gold H belt real/actual Gold?


----------



## Millicat

Yes, it's the Hermes gold colour leather if you've chosen the gold colour, then if you've chosen a gold buckle it'll be gold plated metal, unsure of what type though.


----------



## yHermes

so if its real gold, shouldnt the belt be more expensive?


----------



## oshinex

It's Gold PLATED. Not a thick chunk of gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

biorin said:


> Er... I would assume wherever they need to in order to make it fit? I believe Hermes will not spa a belt that you've added holes to, if that matters to you.



Claude added the holes for me. At Madison. I'm sure they'd spa it. No?


----------



## biorin

BBC said:


> Claude added the holes for me. At Madison. I'm sure they'd spa it. No?



Oops, yes, I'm sure they would if they did it themselves, but I've heard they won't if you or a third party do it. Although I wonder how they'd really tell the difference?


----------



## Notorious Pink

biorin said:


> While the extra hole might not be super noticeable, I don't think the design of the belt/buckle would work, you'd have a whole bunch of strap just hanging since there's no extra attachment to keep it together (if that makes sense... think of it like when you put a belt through the loops on your pants, without the loops further on, the strap would just be hanging). I'd think you'd need a shorter, waist-size strap.



The loose end of the belt goes under, not over, the strap around your waist. Nothing hangs, it's hidden underneath. The only issue is when you're not wearing the belt on that hole, there will be a random-looking hole in the middle of your belt. Regardless, Hermès won't do it. The very most they will do are two holes - one to make it shorter, one to make it longer - exactly evenly-spaced with the rest of the holes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## oshinex

biorin said:


> Oops, yes, I'm sure they would if they did it themselves, but I've heard they won't if you or a third party do it. Although I wonder how they'd really tell the difference?



I never knew they could spa a belt strap. What can they really do with it?


----------



## biorin

BBC said:


> The loose end of the belt goes under, not over, the strap around your waist. Nothing hangs, it's hidden underneath. The only issue is when you're not wearing the belt on that hole, there will be a random-looking hole in the middle of your belt. Regardless, Hermès won't do it. The very most they will do are two holes - one to make it shorter, one to make it longer - exactly evenly-spaced with the rest of the holes.



I understand that it goes under, but when I try to move it up to my waist, there's so much extra strap that it ends up drooping down and being visible. Perhaps it's just my proportioning though


----------



## biorin

oshinex said:


> I never knew they could spa a belt strap. What can they really do with it?



Remove denim transfer, perhaps touch up any scratches?


----------



## macw613

Question - is the "HERMÈS" stamp, along with the letter stamp, always in the same spot of the belt strap? I'm looking to buy a pre-owned one and I see some with the stamp on the left-end of the belt, while others I've seen on the right-end of the belt. any info about this?


----------



## Millicat

Well the ones _i_ own have the stamps at the end and not at the buckle/start.


----------



## Champagne_Papi

I'm Going To Paris A Week And A Half From Now And I Want To Know How Much Pounds Are The Average Medium Buckle Hermes Belts Please Help Me


----------



## macw613

Millicat said:


> Well the ones _i_ own have the stamps at the end and not at the buckle/start.



So yours are like this, right? (At the right-end)







Apposed to this? (At the left-end)







because I've seen both and I'm not sure if they're always in the same place or not. (Regardless of model - cause I know the blue one above is a 42mm while the brown is a 32mm strap) - I'm trying to find out myself for authenticating purposes while buying and I'd appreciate if anyone could chime in on this. Thanks 


_(edit - Photos are from Google. Credit goes to whoever's photos they are.) 
_


----------



## palmbeachpink

PHP:
	






macw613 said:


> Question - is the "HERMÈS" stamp, along with the letter stamp, always in the same spot of the belt strap? I'm looking to buy a pre-owned one and I see some with the stamp on the left-end of the belt, while others I've seen on the right-end of the belt. any info about this?





macw613 said:


> So yours are like this, right? (At the right-end)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apposed to this? (At the left-end)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I've seen both and I'm not sure if they're always in the same place or not. (Regardless of model - cause I know the blue one above is a 42mm while the brown is a 32mm strap) - I'm trying to find out myself for authenticating purposes while buying and I'd appreciate if anyone could chime in on this. Thanks
> 
> 
> _(edit - Photos are from Google. Credit goes to whoever's photos they are.)
> _



ask in the authentication thread, they are amazing and will def help if they can


----------



## palmbeachpink

Champagne_Papi said:


> I'm Going To Paris A Week And A Half From Now And I Want To Know How Much Pounds Are The Average Medium Buckle Hermes Belts Please Help Me



try the uk hermes.com, have fun in Paris


----------



## macw613

palmbeachpink said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask in the authentication thread, they are amazing and will def help if they can



They don't authenticate belts though


----------



## palmbeachpink

macw613 said:


> They don't authenticate belts though



sorry, had no clue......hmmmmm....guess only choice for here would be to make a thread and perhaps ask?? or you can ask at H boutique, or somewhere that has a workshop, like NYC......


----------



## mistikat

palmbeachpink said:


> sorry, had no clue......hmmmmm....guess only choice for here would be to make a thread and perhaps ask?? or you can ask at H boutique, or somewhere that has a workshop, like NYC......



No, please don't make separate authentication threads for anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Unlimit

macw613 said:


> So yours are like this, right? (At the right-end)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apposed to this? (At the left-end)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I've seen both and I'm not sure if they're always in the same place or not. (Regardless of model - cause I know the blue one above is a 42mm while the brown is a 32mm strap) - I'm trying to find out myself for authenticating purposes while buying and I'd appreciate if anyone could chime in on this. Thanks
> 
> 
> _(edit - Photos are from Google. Credit goes to whoever's photos they are.) _


 
On the 32 mm strap/buckle. The yr code, size, H stamp, etc. should be at the end of the belt near the 3 holes as opposed to the single hole for the buckle. Therefore, left end is correct. HTH.


----------



## Moomoo13

Hi there,

I'm also thinking of buying a pre-loved H belt too and wish to know if an online store has been authenticated by My Poupette as a Recommended Seller (MPRS), does it mean that the store is safe to purchase from?

Is My Poupette an authority in authentication?

Any advises are welcomed!

Thanks in advance!

L


----------



## girlypearls

Hi Everyone! 
I've been trying to get a men's H belt as a gift for someone for the past 3 years now, and they never have the right size etc., as you can imagine, the price has increased over the years as well... I would love for anyone to give me pointers on how to get one, and the approximate cost of it now? I'm assuming $2000 USD, but I may be wrong. Any advice will definitely help-- thanks in advance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## oshinex

girlypearls said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I've been trying to get a men's H belt as a gift for someone for the past 3 years now, and they never have the right size etc., as you can imagine, the price has increased over the years as well... I would love for anyone to give me pointers on how to get one, and the approximate cost of it now? I'm assuming $2000 USD, but I may be wrong. Any advice will definitely help-- thanks in advance!


Well what size are you looking for? the price is around 770USD for the classic H belts with strap. If you in Cali, perhaps South Coast Plaza Mall?


----------



## JessicaZhu

I have New Blue Jean and New Orange!


----------



## Unlimit

girlypearls said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I've been trying to get a men's H belt as a gift for someone for the past 3 years now, and they never have the right size etc., as you can imagine, the price has increased over the years as well... I would love for anyone to give me pointers on how to get one, and the approximate cost of it now? I'm assuming $2000 USD, but I may be wrong. Any advice will definitely help-- thanks in advance!


 
H belt kit for an Epsom 32 MM strap & H buckle cost $710 USD pretax. Try online H.com or your nearest H boutique.


----------



## flyfab

I'm in 
I starded to collect H items very late last year (around Christmas) and so far I've been focusing on belts and enamels bangles. (tbh I don't think I'll ever have the mean to purchase a bag anyway)

So here's my small belts collection from top to bottom : mini CDC belt with GHW - blue/orange kit with chaine d'ancre buckle - black/brown kit with constance buckle - regular CDC belt with GHW












Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JessicaZhu said:


> I have New Blue Jean and New Orange!



Oh , I love your new Kit!!! Is that the 24mm size? 
Fab color combo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

flyfab said:


> I'm in
> I starded to collect H items very late last year (around Christmas) and so far I've been focusing on belts and enamels bangles. (tbh I don't think I'll ever have the mean to purchase a bag anyway)
> 
> So here's my small belts collection from top to bottom : mini CDC belt with GHW - blue/orange kit with chaine d'ancre buckle - black/brown kit with constance buckle - regular CDC belt with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



What a yummy collection you have there!!! Esp love the CDC belts.... they are near and dear to my heart!!!!


----------



## biorin

flyfab said:


> I'm in
> I starded to collect H items very late last year (around Christmas) and so far I've been focusing on belts and enamels bangles. (tbh I don't think I'll ever have the mean to purchase a bag anyway)
> 
> So here's my small belts collection from top to bottom : mini CDC belt with GHW - blue/orange kit with chaine d'ancre buckle - black/brown kit with constance buckle - regular CDC belt with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



What a great collection! I didn't know there was a mini CDC... may I ask the price?


----------



## flyfab

Israeli_Flava said:


> What a yummy collection you have there!!! Esp love the CDC belts.... they are near and dear to my heart!!!!



Thank you, I've been drooling over your CDC and Clic H collection for a while now 



biorin said:


> What a great collection! I didn't know there was a mini CDC... may I ask the price?



Yes the mini CDC belt is slim enough to go thru pants hoops unlike the regular CDC belt.
From the top of my head I cannot remember the price but i'll try and dig up the receipt to check.


----------



## biorin

flyfab said:


> Yes the mini CDC belt is slim enough to go thru pants hoops unlike the regular CDC belt.
> From the top of my head I cannot remember the price but i'll try and dig up the receipt to check.



I've been wondering how people get that thing through their pants. Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

flyfab said:


> Thank you, I've been drooling over your CDC and Clic H collection for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the mini CDC belt is slim enough to go thru pants hoops unlike the regular CDC belt.
> From the top of my head I cannot remember the price but i'll try and dig up the receipt to check.




Aww thanks! I have been a wee bit obsessed with CDCs for a while now. I have recently moved to Clic Clacs. H is so dangerous 

I was also going to ask u about the mini CDC belt. Is that a recent Boutique purchase??? I'm wondering if it's currently available. I want to inquire with my SA as I think I would prefer that style over the regular CDC belt which I find too big/clunky for my wardrobe style....


----------



## oshinex

I wanted to share some photos of my belt kits that I took recently. Enjoy!


----------



## badbeatjackpot

Unlimit said:


> On the 32 mm strap/buckle. The yr code, size, H stamp, etc. should be at the end of the belt near the 3 holes as opposed to the single hole for the buckle. Therefore, left end is correct. HTH.



So this would be fake then for a 32mm strap right?






And just for good measure here is the buckle






I've never seen the 18k stamp on the buckle before...

Sorry, I know we don't authenticate belts anymore. I'm just terribly upset because I bought this after wanting it for years...

What's weird is I found a youtube video of a guy who has this exact same belt with the same flaws but he has a receipt from Hermes in Chicago purchased just a month ago?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtywEWgSH2k


----------



## oshinex

I noticed that a lot of fake belt buckle looks like the Knob and the bar have been attached by screwing it in, while the authentic ones have the knob and bar connected. That's the easiest way to tell if its fake or not.


----------



## badbeatjackpot

Man, the more and more I look at these belts. I'm falling in love haha.

Thanks for the good discussions everyone.


----------



## flyfab

biorin said:


> I've been wondering how people get that thing through their pants. Thank you!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Aww thanks! I have been a wee bit obsessed with CDCs for a while now. I have recently moved to Clic Clacs. H is so dangerous
> 
> I was also going to ask u about the mini CDC belt. Is that a recent Boutique purchase??? I'm wondering if it's currently available. I want to inquire with my SA as I think I would prefer that style over the regular CDC belt which I find too big/clunky for my wardrobe style....



The mini CDC belt is approximatively 1,5in wide while the regular CDC belt is around the 2in mark.

I bought the mini late last year in Europe before the price increase.

After conversion the price would be around $1850 but keep in mind that Hermès is always pricier in the U.S.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Myrkur

flyfab said:


> I'm in
> I starded to collect H items very late last year (around Christmas) and so far I've been focusing on belts and enamels bangles. (tbh I don't think I'll ever have the mean to purchase a bag anyway)
> 
> So here's my small belts collection from top to bottom : mini CDC belt with GHW - blue/orange kit with chaine d'ancre buckle - black/brown kit with constance buckle - regular CDC belt with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Nice!


----------



## flyfab

Thanks *Myrkur*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

badbeatjackpot said:


> So this would be fake then for a 32mm strap right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for good measure here is the buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen the 18k stamp on the buckle before...
> 
> Sorry, I know we don't authenticate belts anymore. I'm just terribly upset because I bought this after wanting it for years...
> 
> What's weird is I found a youtube video of a guy who has this exact same belt with the same flaws but he has a receipt from Hermes in Chicago purchased just a month ago?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtywEWgSH2k



I'm so sorry you are having such a nightmare. I can't even pretend to try to authenticate this but if you really think about it... if someone can make a fake of the H strap and H buckle, how easy is to make a fake receipt and list it on the internet? I just don't take chances. I can't trust just anyone. Boutique only for me and no headaches.


----------



## biorin

flyfab said:


> The mini CDC belt is approximatively 1,5in wide while the regular CDC belt is around the 2in mark.
> 
> I bought the mini late last year in Europe before the price increase.
> 
> After conversion the price would be around $1850 but keep in mind that Hermès is always pricier in the U.S.



Thank you! And yes, always an excellent excuse for a Paris getaway


----------



## jimihendrix1117

badbeatjackpot said:


> So this would be fake then for a 32mm strap right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for good measure here is the buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen the 18k stamp on the buckle before...
> 
> Sorry, I know we don't authenticate belts anymore. I'm just terribly upset because I bought this after wanting it for years...
> 
> What's weird is I found a youtube video of a guy who has this exact same belt with the same flaws but he has a receipt from Hermes in Chicago purchased just a month ago?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtywEWgSH2k



 The receipt in that video is fake as far as i can tell. I would assume the belt is too. I would try to get my money back.


----------



## flyfab

Since belts are not being authenticated, maybe we should use this thread as a reference and share pics that could help one to recognize a real belt from a fake one.
I have 2 kinds of belts and the stamping differs from one to the other and I will gladly share pictures but I'll wait for other posters input. (I know some people think showing pictures helps counterfactors)


----------



## palmbeachpink

mistikat said:


> No, please don't make separate authentication threads for anything.
> 
> Thanks.



my goodness mistikat, i did not mean to imply an authentication thread! just a post asking a question! believe me i know how much you do for tpf!! 

back to topic, just bought a romance belt in mykonos with GHW, hoping to be able to wear it with summer twills! not sure if they are still making these as mine had an O stamp bought new at H.....i would love to get one in white too!


----------



## ferrip

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sorry you are having such a nightmare. I can't even pretend to try to authenticate this but if you really think about it... if someone can make a fake of the H strap and H buckle, how easy is to make a fake receipt and list it on the internet? I just don't take chances. I can't trust just anyone. *Boutique only for me and no headaches*.



+1! Amen!!


----------



## Nolia

How do I find out what size belt works for me (aside from going in store)? It's not as simple as just finding my waist measurement right?


----------



## mistikat

flyfab said:


> Since belts are not being authenticated, maybe we should use this thread as a reference and share pics that could help one to recognize a real belt from a fake one.
> I have 2 kinds of belts and the stamping differs from one to the other and I will gladly share pictures but I'll wait for other posters input. (I know some people think showing pictures helps counterfactors)



Other than the actual fakes thread, we generally do not post photos showing why something is fake; thanks.


----------



## newmommy_va

Determining belt size depends on where the belt will be worn. People wear belts anywhere from the high waist to low hip. The size will also vary based on the thickness of clothing you'll be wearing with the belt, i.e. dress, slacks, denim, sweater, coat, etc. 

Use a measuring tape for the most accurate measurement - around the part of the body - over clothing - that will generally be worn with the belt. (If the belt is a smidge large, holes can be added in that direction, to make it fit smaller. However, there is really only room for 1 additional hole to fit larger.)

Here's the Hermes.com belt size guide:





Nolia said:


> How do I find out what size belt works for me (aside from going in store)? It's not as simple as just finding my waist measurement right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Yikes! Can we get back to posting pics of authentic belt kits _please_!???

Has anyone purchased the new 24mm size.... I'd sooooo love to see pics of this size worn....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> The receipt in that video is fake as far as i can tell. I would assume the belt is too. I would try to get my money back.



Hey Neighbor!!! Any new acquisitions???? hmmmmmmm


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey Neighbor!!! Any new acquisitions???? hmmmmmmm



Nothing yet. Ive been waiting for a white strap since January (i know thats a bit early to be looking for white)!! The UK website has EXACTLY what i want. I guess ill just have to wait...buuuut if you see one at our boutique PLEASE let me know. Anything new your way?


----------



## mvp4

Most Hermes stores don't authenticate belts, do they? 

My nearest one is 3 hours away and I was thinking of driving there.

But just in general - I heard that they do not. Anyone know?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mvp4 said:


> Most Hermes stores don't authenticate belts, do they?
> 
> My nearest one is 3 hours away and I was thinking of driving there.



According to my SM they don't authenticate anything. They are prohibited from commenting. period.


----------



## lebagfairy

Just got the etoupe palladium sydney to match my Birkin
I have had the queen for a few years now
I chose the sydney because the belt is the same width as the queen so they are interchangeable


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Maybe its just because I never really paid much attention to silver buckles, but for some reason the fact that they say "silver and palladium plated", stood out to me....is this something new or has it always said this on the website??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Maybe its just because I never really paid much attention to silver buckles, but for some reason the fact that they say "silver and palladium plated", stood out to me....is this something new or has it always said this on the website??



I have always seen that description.


----------



## newmommy_va

FYI:

This is the 42mm Hermes belt w/Constance buckle. They are available in boutiques and on Hermes.com


----------



## yHermes

when was that pic taken? I dont see the belt on the site (USA)


----------



## newmommy_va

Sorry, yHermes. I posted this in response to a tpfer's question that was deleted.

BTW, 32mm & 42mm belt kits were available earlier in the week on H.com (US)... GL!



yHermes said:


> when was that pic taken? I dont see the belt on the site (USA)


----------



## yHermes

damn.. well they are gone now lol


----------



## x3bagaholic

What is the exact name of the color green and brown/caramel leather of this belt?

Thank you!


----------



## rollzst

I would like to get a belt kit. Do you think the 42mm size is suitable for a man? I have heard they are only for women!?


----------



## Everlong

x3bagaholic said:


> What is the exact name of the color green and brown/caramel leather of this belt?
> 
> Thank you!



my guess with the lighting

green side: vert veronese in swift leather
brown side: gold in epsom leather


----------



## esmeh

x3bagaholic said:


> What is the exact name of the color green and brown/caramel leather of this belt?
> 
> Thank you!


 

Canopee Swift (green)
Alezan Epsom (caramel)


----------



## jimihendrix1117

rollzst said:


> I would like to get a belt kit. Do you think the 42mm size is suitable for a man? I have heard they are only for women!?



How do YOU feel about it? If you don't feel comfortable with an extra 10mm on your belt then just get a 32mm. Easier to attain, cheaper, and more buckle options.


----------



## Unlimit

rollzst said:


> I would like to get a belt kit. Do you think the 42mm size is suitable for a man? I have heard they are only for women!?


 
H belt kits in sizes 32 mm and 42 mm are suitable for both gender in my opinion.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Has anyone ever seen this buckle?  I've been searching for a smooth H but came across this one.  I hope its not a fake!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

That is the "striee" buckle...it is a real design for the 32mm straps. Is that particular one in the pic authentic? I'm not sure.


----------



## rollzst

jimihendrix1117 said:


> How do YOU feel about it? If you don't feel comfortable with an extra 10mm on your belt then just get a 32mm. Easier to attain, cheaper, and more buckle options.



I love both sizes to be honest and at the moment I prefer 42mm so may just go with one of those for now and get a smaller size later on. Here in Europe they are not very hard to obtain so don't need to worry about that


----------



## oshinex

rollzst said:


> I love both sizes to be honest and at the moment I prefer 42mm so may just go with one of those for now and get a smaller size later on. Here in Europe they are not very hard to obtain so don't need to worry about that


That buckle is called Calandre. I have seen many fakes floating around. I would rather just buy it from a flagship that worry about it being fake or not.


----------



## newmommy_va

*Oshinex *is right. There is a _Calandre_ buckle. Do a search and compare an authentic one to the one you've posted.

Although authentications of belts are not permitted in this thread, imho, the buckle you've posted is not consistent with an authentic _Calandre_ buckle. (Here's one that is authentic, that has sold: from Poupishop)

GL!



ShopAddikt said:


> Has anyone ever seen this buckle?  I've been searching for a smooth H but came across this one.  I hope its not a fake!





oshinex said:


> That buckle is called Calandre. I have seen many fakes floating around. I would rather just buy it from a flagship that worry about it being fake or not.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

hahaha i stand corrected i guess.


----------



## pepsimax

My 42 mm Hermes belt in black/chocolate with Constance buckle:


----------



## newmommy_va

Maybe both are correct?

"Calandre" seems to be more commonly used, but here are 2 threads on tpf that call this belt a "Striee".

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/presenting-my-new-somethings-622605.html#post16505636 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/h-belt-buckle-493501.html





jimihendrix1117 said:


> hahaha i stand corrected i guess.


----------



## rollzst

oshinex said:


> That buckle is called Calandre. I have seen many fakes floating around. I would rather just buy it from a flagship that worry about it being fake or not.



I never mentioned where I would buy it from! And to make it clear I only purchase from official boutiques anyway! I think you must have quoted me by mistake.


----------



## rollzst

Could someone please tell me how much for a crocodile strap in the 42mm size? I would like crocodile on one side and natural untreated leather on the other. Considering maybe putting in a special order.


----------



## mistikat

rollzst said:


> Could someone please tell me how much for a crocodile strap in the 42mm size? I would like crocodile on one side and natural untreated leather on the other. Considering maybe putting in a special order.


 
Please post pricing questions in the Shopping subforum threasd for this purpose.

Thanks.


----------



## rollzst

mistikat said:


> Please post pricing questions in the Shopping subforum threasd for this purpose.
> 
> Thanks.



No problem, thanks for the heads up


----------



## jimihendrix1117

newmommy_va said:


> *Oshinex *is right. There is a _Calandre_ buckle. Do a search and compare an authentic one to the one you've posted.
> 
> Although authentications of belts are not permitted in this thread, imho, the buckle you've posted is not consistent with an authentic _Calandre_ buckle. (Here's one that is authentic, that has sold: from Poupishop)
> 
> GL!



Can all the items on that website be trusted as 100% authentic?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

ShopAddikt said:


> Has anyone ever seen this buckle?  I've been searching for a smooth H but came across this one.  I hope its not a fake!



This style is not fake, i was looking at it in the store yesterday. Will be my next purchase because i got the 42mm constance yesterday


----------



## Sweetyqbk

rollzst said:


> I would like to get a belt kit. Do you think the 42mm size is suitable for a man? I have heard they are only for women!?



For sure 42 mm is i think more for men that us ladies. my bf has one and a bunch of his guy friends who wear them with jeans...looks sexy


----------



## thehobo

Hello all,
I saw this photo on pinterest and was wondering if anyone had seen this type of buckle before or had any information on it? (model #, when it came out/if it's still being producted etc).






The buckle seems to be different from the 42mm constance H buckle (that has the serif only on the outer sides), and it's also noticeably different from the 32mm H buckle #5382 that lots of people have. The 32mm 5382 is noticeably smaller with slight indentations in the design, as opposed to the wider/flat design of the buckle I posted above.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## newmommy_va

I cannot personally attest to Poupishop, but there's quite a lot of positive feedback about this reseller in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/discuss-hermes-resale-ebay-sellers-643531.html




jimihendrix1117 said:


> Can all the items on that website be trusted as 100% authentic?


----------



## ripper22

Does anyone feel that that 42mm Hermes H belt is too big of a belt to wear with jeans. On someone 5 feet 3 inches.


----------



## newmommy_va

*Oshinex's* pic is an authentic example of the _Calandre_ buckle: posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-60.html#post24244628 



ShopAddikt said:


> Has anyone ever seen this buckle?  I've been searching for a smooth H but came across this one.  I hope its not a fake!





Sweetyqbk said:


> This style is not fake, i was looking at it in the store yesterday. Will be my next purchase because i got the 42mm constance yesterday


----------



## hawing

Which colour would you choose? Crevette or capucine for B35?


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Just ordered this... http://www.poupishop.com/accessories/page9.html I don't even have a 32mm strap but, i figured if a nice strap does pop up at least I can get it w/o havin to worry about not getting the buckle I want.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

thehobo said:


> Hello all,
> I saw this photo on pinterest and was wondering if anyone had seen this type of buckle before or had any information on it? (model #, when it came out/if it's still being producted etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buckle seems to be different from the 42mm constance H buckle (that has the serif only on the outer sides), and it's also noticeably different from the 32mm H buckle #5382 that lots of people have. The 32mm 5382 is noticeably smaller with slight indentations in the design, as opposed to the wider/flat design of the buckle I posted above.



im actually extremely curious about this as well. Im beginning to think these arnt authentic, but im sure someone knows better than me. can someone please chime in?


----------



## yHermes

can somene explain 32/42mm to me? Is it the size of the "H" or the belt strap?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My new beauty 
	

		
			
		

		
	




=)


----------



## adb

Sweetyqbk said:


> My new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130845
> View attachment 2130846
> 
> =)



Congrats on this hot beauty! 

Here is my new acquisition.. Finally got my hands on this cool color combo.. After a long wait..


----------



## newmommy_va

32mm/42mm refer to the strap width






yhermes said:


> can somene explain 32/42mm to me? Is it the size of the "h" or the belt strap?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

adb said:


> Congrats on this hot beauty!
> 
> Here is my new acquisition.. Finally got my hands on this cool color combo.. After a long wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131188



I want this one tooo!!! I was telling my sa. How long did u wait? What state?


----------



## thehobo

jimihendrix1117 said:


> im actually extremely curious about this as well. Im beginning to think these arnt authentic, but im sure someone knows better than me. can someone please chime in?



There are so many pictures of those types of buckles but they are from websites selling fakes.
I mean some people say they have seen buckles of that type before. I'm thinking it might be an older version of the constance?


----------



## mistikat

thehobo said:


> There are so many pictures of those types of buckles but they are from websites selling fakes.
> I mean some people say they have seen buckles of that type before. I'm thinking it might be an older version of the constance?



Just a general reminder in this thread - fakes are not permitted on the site. Please do not post photos from sites that sell them, or post them asking if there is a real belt of buckle that looks the same.

Thanks.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

IM SO HAPPY!! I just got myself a white strap! Ive wanted one since I got my first kit. This one is a 42mm white/natural strap. Now i just need to find a strap for my gold calandre or striee (whichever the proper name) buckle and i'll be set. Finding a strap for the calandre buckle shouldnt be too hard...any black strap will do really.


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> IM SO HAPPY!! I just got myself a white strap! Ive wanted one since I got my first kit. This one is a 42mm white/natural strap. Now i just need to find a strap for my gold calandre or striee (whichever the proper name) buckle and i'll be set. Finding a strap for the calandre buckle shouldnt be too hard...any black strap will do really.



Sending many congratulations! The white/natural ones seem particularly hard to find! May I ask, what is the color of the resin edge? Just wondering if they use brown or black edging with this color combo.

I've been waiting for the 32mm white/natural to pop up again. A few months ago, I placed an order for one over a weekend with H.com, but on the following Monday, my order was cancelled. It seems their inventory count was off!  I've asked my SA to watch for one for me, and keep popping on to check at H.com...no luck so far!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Sending many congratulations! The white/natural ones seem particularly hard to find! May I ask, what is the color of the resin edge? Just wondering if they use brown or black edging with this color combo.
> 
> I've been waiting for the 32mm white/natural to pop up again. A few months ago, I placed an order for one over a weekend with H.com, but on the following Monday, my order was cancelled. It seems their inventory count was off!  I've asked my SA to watch for one for me, and keep popping on to check at H.com...no luck so far!




Thank you so much. Its been a hell of a wait. Calling my boutiques to the point I'm sure they all hate me (not really...but maybe) and stalking the website. I can't answer your question about the edge as of now because I just placed my order. I did overnight shipping, so it should be here on Weds. I was so happy to get the white/natural combo. I had a feeling it was coming soon because the UK site has had plenty for a while. I honestly didn't care what the other side of the white strap was, just as long as it wasn't chocolate. Both my black and rouge straps both have chocolate as the other side. Dont need 2 much less chocolate belts.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Sweetyqbk said:


> My new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130845
> View attachment 2130846
> 
> =)



I have this combo too! One of my SA's told me about this when I was waiting for a white strap to come in. I went thru a big ordeal that day, but when I finally saw this strap I could NOT pass it up. Congrats!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Thank you so much. Its been a hell of a wait. Calling my boutiques to the point I'm sure they all hate me (not really...but maybe) and stalking the website. I can't answer your question about the edge as of now because I just placed my order. I did overnight shipping, so it should be here on Weds. I was so happy to get the white/natural combo. I had a feeling it was coming soon because the UK site has had plenty for a while. I honestly didn't care what the other side of the white strap was, just as long as it wasn't chocolate. Both my black and rouge straps both have chocolate as the other side. Dont need 2 much less chocolate belts.



Yes stalking the website, and being a pest  seem the best route to finding one! I think you'll find white/natural to be a great combo for summer. And I agree, I have black/chocolate already, so don't want repeats! I look forward to a modeling snap upon receipt.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Yes stalking the website, and being a pest  seem the best route to finding one! I think you'll find white/natural to be a great combo for summer. And I agree, I have black/chocolate already, so don't want repeats! I look forward to a modeling snap upon receipt.



Of course. My instagram already has a few with my other colours. BTW if I dont reply about the edges just remind me.


----------



## Hermezzy

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Of course. My instagram already has a few with my other colours. BTW if I dont reply about the edges just remind me.


I understand y'all's interest.  I was just in the Denver H boutique 3 weeks ago and got a 32cm white/sanguine belt strap and LOVE IT.


----------



## mrs.hu

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Thank you so much. Its been a hell of a wait. Calling my boutiques to the point I'm sure they all hate me (not really...but maybe) and stalking the website. I can't answer your question about the edge as of now because I just placed my order. I did overnight shipping, so it should be here on Weds. I was so happy to get the white/natural combo. I had a feeling it was coming soon because the UK site has had plenty for a while. I honestly didn't care what the other side of the white strap was, just as long as it wasn't chocolate. Both my black and rouge straps both have chocolate as the other side. Dont need 2 much less chocolate belts.



Congrats on your new strap! What a perfect color combo.  I recently acquired a 32 white and bleu De Galice strap but so afraid to wear it with anything (especially jeans) other than light colored pants due to color transfer onto the white. Anyone have this issue with white colored (or any light colored) belt straps?


----------



## koxxic

just bought my 2nd H belt at my local store on Saturday..

beautiful orange/black combi with matte silver buckle - retailing at $1110 in SG now..


----------



## biorin

mrs.hu said:


> Congrats on your new strap! What a perfect color combo.  I recently acquired a 32 white and bleu De Galice strap but so afraid to wear it with anything (especially jeans) other than light colored pants due to color transfer onto the white. Anyone have this issue with white colored (or any light colored) belt straps?



I get a fair bit of denim transfer on my gold belt (although mostly around the end), I'd imagine white would definitely get some. That being said, it seems to be more from when I wear the gold on the inside rather than from the belt loops, so if you're planning on wearing white mostly outside rather than in I don't think it'd be a big issue. The transfer also rubs off with my finger, at least on togo.


----------



## yHermes

what size belt in 32mm would equal a belt fit for a size 34 waist


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Idk if you all saw but there were a bunch of belts/ buckles on the US site yesterday/last night. All gone now...


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Of course. My instagram already has a few with my other colours. BTW if I dont reply about the edges just remind me.



Thank you!



jimihendrix1117 said:


> Idk if you all saw but there were a bunch of belts/ buckles on the US site yesterday/last night. All gone now...



Hmmm...just don't tell me there was an 80 in 32mm white/natural, at a moment I hadn't checked...don't want to know!  Off to pester my SA now, regarding boutique stock.  I don't actually call often regarding wish list items, as she's so great about calling me. But will check-in, anyway!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...just don't tell me there was an 80 in 32mm white/natural, at a moment I hadn't checked...don't want to know!  Off to pester my SA now, regarding boutique stock.  I don't actually call often regarding wish list items, as she's so great about calling me. But will check-in, anyway!



Haha! Don't worry the only 32mm they had was black/blue


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Haha! Don't worry the only 32mm they had was black/blue



 Oh, glad to hear!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> I understand y'all's interest.  I was just in the Denver H boutique 3 weeks ago and got a 32cm white/sanguine belt strap and LOVE IT.



Yay, more white belts turning up, that's encouraging!  Congratulations, *Hermezzy*, and I'd love to see a modelling snap!


----------



## Love_Cam

*Sweetyqbk*- I am so jealous! I'm currently on the hunt for a red, but have no stores near me so I'm stalking eBay and the US site. She's a beauty!!

And *adb* what a gorgeous color combo!

Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Thank you so much. Its been a hell of a wait. Calling my boutiques to the point I'm sure they all hate me (not really...but maybe) and stalking the website. I can't answer your question about the edge as of now because I just placed my order. I did overnight shipping, so it should be here on Weds. I was so happy to get the white/natural combo. I had a feeling it was coming soon because the UK site has had plenty for a while. I honestly didn't care what the other side of the white strap was, just as long as it wasn't chocolate. Both my black and rouge straps both have chocolate as the other side. Dont need 2 much less chocolate belts.



Yay! Soooo happy for you dear neighbor!! Perfection of a combo for the warmer months!!!! I have white/Vermillion strap and love it!!!!!



Hermezzy said:


> I understand y'all's interest.  I was just in the Denver H boutique 3 weeks ago and got a 32cm white/sanguine belt strap and LOVE IT.



Oh Hermezzy!!!! Niiiice combo!!!! 

Here's mine in action from a few days ago....


----------



## Hermezzy

etoile de mer said:


> Yay, more white belts turning up, that's encouraging!  Congratulations, *Hermezzy*, and I'd love to see a modelling snap!


I want to but my technological incompetencies have so far prevented me from posting pics on here!  When I try to add one the box asks for a URL and I can't seem to simply  choose one of my pics from my mac's photo library, uploaded from my iphone, in a simple manner!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> I want to but my technological incompetencies have so far prevented me from posting pics on here!  When I try to add one the box asks for a URL and I can't seem to simply  choose one of my pics from my mac's photo library, uploaded from my iphone, in a simple manner!



Hi *Hermezzy*, hoping I can help a bit! 

To post a photo, scroll down and select "Go Advanced", and the "Reply to Thread" window will pop up. Then click the paperclip (attachments) icon, which is next to the "A" (colors) icon. The "Manage Attachments" window will pop up, where you'll be able to upload (by choosing a file) from your computer (and I assume from your phone, as well). Hope this helps!  

If anyone else does this from their iPhone, and has better instructions for Hermezzy, please chime in!

Edit: Just read your reply again, and I see you are trying to do this from your Mac (not your iPhone), so I think my instructions should work!


----------



## Hermezzy

Oh wow!! Thanks so much! I'll try it! MEGAHUG!



etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Hermezzy*, hoping I can help a bit!
> 
> To post a photo, scroll down and select "Go Advanced", and the "Reply to Thread" window will pop up. Then click the paperclip (attachments) icon, which is next to the "A" (colors) icon. The "Manage Attchmenets" window will pop up, where you'll be able to upload a file from your computer (and I assume from your phone, as well). Hope this helps!
> 
> If anyone else does this from their iPhone, and has better instructions for Hermezzy, please chime in!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Love_Cam said:


> *Sweetyqbk*- I am so jealous! I'm currently on the hunt for a red, but have no stores near me so I'm stalking eBay and the US site. She's a beauty!!
> 
> And *adb* what a gorgeous color combo!
> 
> Enjoy ladies!



You can try riverside mall in New Jersey. I was there Saturday and they had another 95 red. Ask for Irene maybe they can ship!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermezzy said:


> Oh wow!! Thanks so much! I'll try it! MEGAHUG!



Let me know...I kept tweaking my instructions, to try to be more helpful! Read my reply again, as edited, they are likely more clear!


----------



## SoCal

instagram.com/p/XqCnjdv_bj/

instagram.com/p/XqCnjdv_bj/

Hope this pic loads! If not.. will try again!


----------



## SoCal

I hope it's ok to post this video, but some may find it interesting. Particularly those contemplating a purchase! I made an overview of my belt and how it looks after 2 years of hard wear!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Got this yesterday. couldnt be happier. Now i just need a black 32mm strap and I may be done for a while.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Sending many congratulations! The white/natural ones seem particularly hard to find! May I ask, what is the color of the resin edge? Just wondering if they use brown or black edging with this color combo.
> 
> I've been waiting for the 32mm white/natural to pop up again. A few months ago, I placed an order for one over a weekend with H.com, but on the following Monday, my order was cancelled. It seems their inventory count was off!  I've asked my SA to watch for one for me, and keep popping on to check at H.com...no luck so far!



Hey just to answer your question the edge on my white/natural strap is a darker brown...kinda its hard to tell. When i get back home I'll take a better/closer look.


----------



## etoile de mer

SoCal said:


> I hope it's ok to post this video, but some may find it interesting. Particularly those contemplating a purchase! I made an overview of my belt and how it looks after 2 years of hard wear!




Hello *SoCal*, so nice of you to post this! So interesting to see how the belts wear, will regular use.


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Got this yesterday. couldnt be happier. Now i just need a black 32mm strap and I may be done for a while.



This is gorgeous, enjoy your new white/natural belt! And I think the next on your list, the 32mm in black, will be so much easier to find!



jimihendrix1117 said:


> Hey just to answer your question the edge on my white/natural strap is a darker brown...kinda its hard to tell. When i get back home I'll take a better/closer look.



Thank you!


----------



## Love_Cam

Sweetyqbk said:


> You can try riverside mall in New Jersey. I was there Saturday and they had another 95 red. Ask for Irene maybe they can ship!!!



Oh I will try!!! Thank you!!


----------



## grapegravity

Here my contribution to the thread: 42mm Etain/crocus Constance belt with PHW buckle


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay! Soooo happy for you dear neighbor!! Perfection of a combo for the warmer months!!!! I have white/Vermillion strap and love it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hermezzy!!!! Niiiice combo!!!!
> 
> Here's mine in action from a few days ago....




You just hurt my feelins with this pic.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> This is gorgeous, enjoy your new white/natural belt! And I think the next on your list, the 32mm in black, will be so much easier to find!
> 
> Yeah i just need any ole black strap will do for my Calandre/striee buckle i bought from poupishop. I figure the 32mm will just be my dress belt since to some the 42mm is a bit much for formal occasions.


----------



## etoile de mer

grapegravity said:


> Here my contribution to the thread: 42mm Etain/crocus Constance belt with PHW buckle
> 
> View attachment 2137458



Beautiful colors, *grapegravity*, thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Yeah i just need any ole black strap will do for my Calandre/striee buckle i bought from poupishop. I figure the 32mm will just be my dress belt since to some the 42mm is a bit much for formal occasions.



For men, I also prefer the 32mm for dress/formal. Good luck, *jimih*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> You just hurt my feelins with this pic.


hahahahaha _STOP IT!_  You got your belt kit yesterday right!????

Well...you know how it goes....Sooooo, I got a call from my SA about some "things I might like that came in..." and went to see the goods at lunch today....long story short.....

Tah Dah....

*Presenting my first Constance belt kit....
**My all time favorite H red....Rouge Casaque** / Brown shiny GHW to match my CDC hahahaha*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_But that's not all...... _I picked up this beautiful scarf I have been dying for... and like MAGIC.... it's perfection with *Ms. Rose Sheherazade Croc strap and my Soufre Birkin!!!!*  So much for my ban! hahahahahaha


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> hahahahaha _STOP IT!_  You got your belt kit yesterday right!????
> 
> Well...you know how it goes....Sooooo, I got a call from my SA about some "things I might like that came in..." and went to see the goods at lunch today....long story short.....
> 
> Tah Dah....
> 
> *Presenting my first Constance belt kit....
> **My all time favorite H red....Rouge Casaque** / Brown shiny GHW to match my CDC hahahaha*



Oh my, those phone calls always seem so innocent...and then there's no harm in looking ...  Congratulations on this lovely color combo, *Israeli_Flava*! 




Israeli_Flava said:


> _But that's not all...... _I picked up this beautiful scarf I have been dying for... and like MAGIC.... it's perfection with *Ms. Rose Sheherazade Croc strap and my Soufre Birkin!!!!*  So much for my ban! hahahahahaha



Wow...perfect match!


----------



## Love_Cam

I have a general question- that I'm sure has been answered but my keywords aren't quite pulling it up when I search, so please accept my advance apology for a dumb question.

Buuuut are some of the regular H buckles different? I ask because the knob on my silver buckle isn't as long as the one on my gold and it drives me craaazyy


----------



## Hermezzy

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Got this yesterday. couldnt be happier. Now i just need a black 32mm strap and I may be done for a while.


Gorgeous - so thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> _But that's not all...... _I picked up this beautiful scarf I have been dying for... and like MAGIC.... it's perfection with *Ms. Rose Sheherazade Croc strap and my Soufre Birkin!!!!*  So much for my ban! hahahahahaha


Oh just a revelation!!! H was made for you, my dear!  And you were made for it...  This explosion of color is spring personified!  I'm so thrilled for you and your new additions.  They will be put to exquisite good use, just like your other wonderful H beauties.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Israeli_Flava said:


> hahahahaha _STOP IT!_  You got your belt kit yesterday right!????
> 
> Well...you know how it goes....Sooooo, I got a call from my SA about some "things I might like that came in..." and went to see the goods at lunch today....long story short.....
> 
> Tah Dah....
> 
> *Presenting my first Constance belt kit....
> **My all time favorite H red....Rouge Casaque** / Brown shiny GHW to match my CDC hahahaha*



Congrats on the new belt!!! Looks like ur in bal harbour on the greenery behind? I might be wrong!!! I love that scarf btw. I have seen it before!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> hahahahaha _STOP IT!_  You got your belt kit yesterday right!????
> 
> Well...you know how it goes....Sooooo, I got a call from my SA about some "things I might like that came in..." and went to see the goods at lunch today....long story short.....
> 
> Tah Dah....
> 
> *Presenting my first Constance belt kit....
> **My all time favorite H red....Rouge Casaque** / Brown shiny GHW to match my CDC hahahaha*



Hahaha I'm just recovering from how much u hurt me with that pic. Anyway I'm so happy for u!!!! Belt twins...kinda (you have the shiny Gold and I have the brushed Gold). Its a great colour isn't it!? Also that scarf is very nice, and I'm not even a scarf man....nor am I a pink belt man (wouldnt wanna send out the wrong kind of message ya know?), but damn that belt is soo nice.


----------



## mvp4

This is odd. Did Hermes just start doing this? Take a look at both engravings of these belt buckles. Both are authentic and came from separate, yet very credible re-sellers. Both are from a belt kit of the same year (P stamp on strap), and the buckle is the same model and color. Yet the engravings are quite different. Most notably, I've never seen hyphens (-) like that on any belt engraving before. Plus the font is different.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

mvp4 said:


> This is odd. Did Hermes just start doing this? Take a look at both engravings of these belt buckles. Both are authentic and came from separate, yet very credible re-sellers. Both are from a belt kit of the same year (P stamp on strap), and the buckle is the same model and color. Yet the engravings are quite different. Most notably, I've never seen hyphens (-) like that on any belt engraving before. Plus the font is different.



Curious about this as well...Ive seen both styles from trusted resellers and have been confused...I want to say Ive even seen Constance buckles with the hyphens too, but I honestly cant remember. My only guess is that its like a "signature" so to speak of whoever did the engraving.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mvp4 said:


> This is odd. Did Hermes just start doing this? Take a look at both engravings of these belt buckles. Both are authentic and came from separate, yet very credible re-sellers. Both are from a belt kit of the same year (P stamp on strap), and the buckle is the same model and color. Yet the engravings are quite different. Most notably, I've never seen hyphens (-) like that on any belt engraving before. Plus the font is different.





jimihendrix1117 said:


> Curious about this as well...Ive seen both styles from trusted resellers and have been confused...I want to say Ive even seen Constance buckles with the hyphens too, but I honestly cant remember. My only guess is that its like a "signature" so to speak of whoever did the engraving.



I have 3 H buckles, 1 Constance buckle and 2 CDC buckles.. all purchased from H directly and over the past 2 years. None have hyphens. Can't comment on authenticity of items but just giving you my experience.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Oh my, those phone calls always seem so innocent...and then there's no harm in looking ...  Congratulations on this lovely color combo, *Israeli_Flava*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...perfect match!




Yes thank you EdM!!! Funny how *H *makes us go from this to this :devil: in a hot second!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Oh just a revelation!!! H was made for you, my dear!  And you were made for it...  This explosion of color is spring personified!  I'm so thrilled for you and your new additions.  They will be put to exquisite good use, just like your other wonderful H beauties.



Awww there u go again making me 
ANd yes indeed... I wear a belt almost everyday so they are definitely in rotation.



Sweetyqbk said:


> Congrats on the new belt!!! Looks like ur in bal harbour on the greenery behind? I might be wrong!!! I love that scarf btw. I have seen it before!



Hahahahaha TY dear! No, not Bal Harbour.... it's actually my sunroom in DC. My palms are sooooo happy and would burst through the ceiling if they could. I love the tropical feel in my home.



jimihendrix1117 said:


> Hahaha I'm just recovering from how much u hurt me with that pic. Anyway I'm so happy for u!!!! Belt twins...kinda (you have the shiny Gold and I have the brushed Gold). Its a great colour isn't it!? Also that scarf is very nice, and I'm not even a scarf man....nor am I a pink belt man (wouldnt wanna send out the wrong kind of message ya know?), but damn that belt is soo nice.



Its funny bc I was offered either... brushed or shiny. Initially I said brushed. I actually made a joke about how _gaudy_ the shiny huge H would be on me.. and my Sa agreed hahahahaha.. and then after about 5 inutes and pulling back the plastic cover a bit... I fell in love and bought the shiny huge H hahahahahaah WRAP IT UP!!!!!!!

thanks.... RS is my crown jewel but I can see how it wouldn't appeal to a man. I hear yah loud and clear hun!


----------



## Frivole88

all my buckles didn't have the hypen. 



mvp4 said:


> This is odd. Did Hermes just start doing this? Take a look at both engravings of these belt buckles. Both are authentic and came from separate, yet very credible re-sellers. Both are from a belt kit of the same year (P stamp on strap), and the buckle is the same model and color. Yet the engravings are quite different. Most notably, I've never seen hyphens (-) like that on any belt engraving before. Plus the font is different.


----------



## thawhiz81

I just bought a belt kit on Friday from the boutique at 62nd and Madison, and my buckle has the hyphens


----------



## rholder81

I have tried to do a mail order from ATL boutique, Cleveland, and Charlotte and all of them told me that they cannot ship leather. Why are they selling belt kits online now if they can't ship leather?


----------



## yHermes

when will Hermes restock Men's 32mm online (USA)


----------



## newmommy_va

There was one available last week on H.com w/various H/Constance buckle options... sorry you missed it.



yHermes said:


> when will Hermes restock Men's 32mm online (USA)


----------



## yHermes

newmommy_va said:


> There was one available last week on H.com w/various H/Constance buckle options... sorry you missed it.


wow


----------



## newmommy_va

You might consider posting the specific combo you're looking for - in this thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/please-help-me-find-799438.html.

GL!



yHermes said:


> wow


----------



## YEANETT

kristinlorraine said:


> all my buckles didn't have the hypen.



I just bought mine last week and it has it


----------



## ruriko

Does anyone ever see a 32 mm belt with reversible leather strap in Black/Black , Box on one side and the other side with Togo calfskin ? I know for reversible belts , it always come with different colour on each side ... but I gonna get one in pure black for my husband ,anyone know if it is available ? I have no idea on Hermes belts at all !Thanks !


----------



## Frivole88

probably the new batches of buckles has hypens. i bought my belts years ago.



YEANETT said:


> I just bought mine last week and it has it


----------



## Frivole88

i haven't seen black/black yet. the darkest color combo i saw were black/ ebene.


----------



## skylover83

I've been eyeing to this goodie and finally "IN"! Let me introduce Claire/Etain with argent PHW. Got my first kelly in etain a month ago and first belt also in etain. I think I am pretty lucky with etain Currently I am waiting for the darker combo with GHW.
	

		
			
		

		
	






PS. I got informed that this is limited edition color combo which I am not sure of .


----------



## Hermezzy

skylover83 said:


> I've been eyeing to this goodie and finally "IN"! Let me introduce Claire/Etain with argent PHW. Got my first kelly in etain a month ago and first belt also in etain. I think I am pretty lucky with etain Currently I am waiting for the darker combo with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158674
> 
> View attachment 2158675
> 
> 
> PS. I got informed that this is limited edition color combo which I am not sure of .


Gorgeous! I've never seen this color combo myself and it is utterly beguiling...and yet, at the same time, incredibly versatile!  I love it.  Congrats!


----------



## ShopAddikt

I have a silly question.  I recently purchased my first H belt but it wasnt from the Hermes store.  I was 100% certain that it was authentic, I spent hours online watching videos & reading of how to determine authenticity, etc.  I think Im just being paranoid as it did come with an Hermes receipt and everything but can someone tell me if their buckle can be moved (up and down) when the belt is looped through?  Mine can move maybe 1-2mm (up and down) and one of the videos that I saw said it shouldnt move at all.

I know, I know- next time Ill just buy directly from H so I dont lose sleep over it! :shame:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## newmommy_va

Lots of 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...

black/bj box/togo 80
black/gold box/togo 80-110
black/chocolate box/togo 80-95
bdg/white swfit/epsom 85

$440 - all straps
$270 - all H buckles (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Total belt kit: $710 

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
Depart - $360 (permabrass) - total belt kit: 800
Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710

HTH.


----------



## Frivole88

the buckle should NOT move around when it is securely fastened in the leather strap.



ShopAddikt said:


> I have a silly question.  I recently purchased my first H belt but it wasnt from the Hermes store.  I was 100% certain that it was authentic, I spent hours online watching videos & reading of how to determine authenticity, etc.  I think Im just being paranoid as it did come with an Hermes receipt and everything but can someone tell me if their buckle can be moved (up and down) when the belt is looped through?  Mine can move maybe 1-2mm (up and down) and one of the videos that I saw said it shouldnt move at all.
> 
> I know, I know- next time Ill just buy directly from H so I dont lose sleep over it! :shame:


----------



## mistikat

kristinlorraine said:


> the buckle should NOT move around when it is securely fastened in the leather strap.


 
This is not necessarily true. If the hole that secures the buckles is stretched (and it happens with use) the buckle will move and is even liable to fall off the strap.


----------



## Frivole88

i thought it was mentioned the belt buckle was bought brand new?


mistikat said:


> This is not necessarily true. If the hole that secures the buckles is stretched (and it happens with use) the buckle will move and is even liable to fall off the strap.


----------



## mistikat

kristinlorraine said:


> i thought it was mentioned the belt buckle was bought brand new?


 
I don't recall reading anything about the belt itself. Leather stretches. If the belt was used, even slightly, if it is being cinched tightly, it can stretch.

Frankly, the reason we no longer authenticate belts is because they are too easy to fake, especially the buckles. So trying to determine whether the fact that a belt is moving in the strap means it is fake is nearly pointless.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I am Israeli Flava. I am a belt kit addict :shame:

Etain in Epsom to Craie in Swift


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> Lots of 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...
> 
> black/bj box/togo 80
> black/gold box/togo 80-110
> black/chocolate box/togo 80-95
> bdg/white swfit/epsom 85
> 
> $440 - all straps
> $270 - all H buckles (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Total belt kit: $710
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (permabrass) - total belt kit: 800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.



You're such a sweet to post all of that pricing info!!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Israeli_Flava said:


> You're such a sweet to post all of that pricing info!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

skylover83 said:


> I've been eyeing to this goodie and finally "IN"! Let me introduce Claire/Etain with argent PHW. Got my first kelly in etain a month ago and first belt also in etain. I think I am pretty lucky with etain Currently I am waiting for the darker combo with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158674
> 
> View attachment 2158675
> 
> 
> PS. I got informed that this is limited edition color combo which I am not sure of .



OH! Hi twin!!! 
FYI: The colors are Craie (chalk) to Etain dear, not Claire. Fabulous buckle u selected too! I will check with my SM to see if this is LE but he didn't mention that when I bought it today...


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am Israeli Flava. I am a belt kit addict :shame:
> 
> Etain in Epsom to Craie in Swift



OMG


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH! Hi twin!!!
> FYI: The colors are Craie (chalk) to Etain dear, not Claire. Fabulous buckle u selected too! I will check with my SM to see if this is LE but he didn't mention that when I bought it today...



Its so funny you got that today. I actually thought about stepping in the boutique today. My SA called me late last week but I wasn't able to pick up...Im gonna assume the white strap I WAS waiting for is in...either that or she just wanted to show me something I may be interested in.


----------



## Love_Cam

UGH I always miss when they have the belt kits on H.com!!! Makes me so sad to see all of those that were available!

Love the Craie and Etain ladies!! So pretty. I'll post my little family later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## ShopAddikt

kristinlorraine said:


> the buckle should NOT move around when it is securely fastened in the leather strap.





mistikat said:


> This is not necessarily true. If the hole that secures the buckles is stretched (and it happens with use) the buckle will move and is even liable to fall off the strap.





kristinlorraine said:


> i thought it was mentioned the belt buckle was bought brand new?





mistikat said:


> I don't recall reading anything about the belt itself. Leather stretches. If the belt was used, even slightly, if it is being cinched tightly, it can stretch.
> 
> Frankly, the reason we no longer authenticate belts is because they are too easy to fake, especially the buckles. So trying to determine whether the fact that a belt is moving in the strap means it is fake is nearly pointless.



The belt was new in box. I only wore it once. It's not the holes that are loose, it just has the ability to move inbetween the metal loop a little (if I was unclear). It's just so frustrating because everytime they become available online, they're gone before I can get one!  I read that London Heathrow is a good place to grab one. Ill have to stop in during my layover in a couple weeks.


----------



## Hermezzy

newmommy_va said:


> Lots of 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...
> 
> black/bj box/togo 80
> black/gold box/togo 80-110
> black/chocolate box/togo 80-95
> bdg/white swfit/epsom 85
> 
> $440 - all straps
> $270 - all H buckles (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Total belt kit: $710
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (permabrass) - total belt kit: 800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.


And now, at 1016pm, CST, they are all gone... Oh, the vicissitudes of H and its popularity!


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am Israeli Flava. I am a belt kit addict :shame:
> 
> Etain in Epsom to Craie in Swift


My dear I.F., we are of one heart.  I, too, adore the belts.  I have 3 straps and 2 buckles and love them to death. Yours are all expertly selected with the greatest discrimination - the newest addition is, true to form, exquisite.

My next objective is to get a strap in some kind of blue...hydra would be wondrous...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ruriko

kristinlorraine said:


> i haven't seen black/black yet. the darkest color combo i saw were black/ ebene.


 
Thanks .In that case , I should not look for a reversible one given the combo of black togo with black swift is not available at all . But Hermes still product pure black belt which could place normal H constance buckle on ,right ? If so ,does it comes with both sides in swift/Togo/Epsom ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> OMG





jimihendrix1117 said:


> Its so funny you got that today. I actually thought about stepping in the boutique today. My SA called me late last week but I wasn't able to pick up...Im gonna assume the white strap I WAS waiting for is in...either that or she just wanted to show me something I may be interested in.



Thanks hun! This kit is perfection with another little treat I picked up... it was like they were both just waiting for me to show up... just waiting to pounce on my wallet like a lion on it's prey 

U better get in there. Wait, U didn't get the white strap yet????




Hermezzy said:


> My dear I.F., we are of one heart.  I, too, adore the belts.  I have 3 straps and 2 buckles and love them to death. Yours are all expertly selected with the greatest discrimination - the newest addition is, true to form, exquisite.
> 
> My next objective is to get a strap in some kind of blue...hydra would be wondrous...



Yes, it's funny how H can unite the souls with the rich colors and textures... the way everything just flows together effortlessly... it's so highly addictive...  and since I love to wear COLOR... it's very hard to turn down once it's wrapped around my limbs. sigh

I have a BE to Graphite belt kit. The BE is amazing. I am kicking myself for turning down Blue Hydra/Crocus months ago. I wanted a Quiz buckle and they didn't have it so I passed. Dummy.

I would love to see you collection dear Hermezzy!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Does anyone know how much Hermes charges to shorten the belt strap?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

icecreamom said:


> Does anyone know how much Hermes charges to shorten the belt strap?



They don't charge for that.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks hun! This kit is perfection with another little treat I picked up... it was like they were both just waiting for me to show up... just waiting to pounce on my wallet like a lion on it's prey
> 
> U better get in there. Wait, U didn't get the white strap yet????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's funny how H can unite the souls with the rich colors and textures... the way everything just flows together effortlessly... it's so highly addictive...  and since I love to wear COLOR... it's very hard to turn down once it's wrapped around my limbs. sigh
> 
> I have a BE to Graphite belt kit. The BE is amazing. I am kicking myself for turning down Blue Hydra/Crocus months ago. I wanted a Quiz buckle and they didn't have it so I passed. Dummy.
> 
> I would love to see you collection dear Hermezzy!!!!




Haha yeah I have it. I've just been so excited about it, and busy, that I never told her.  BTW I too would love to see both yours and Hermezzy's collection.


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks hun! This kit is perfection with another little treat I picked up... it was like they were both just waiting for me to show up... just waiting to pounce on my wallet like a lion on it's prey
> 
> U better get in there. Wait, U didn't get the white strap yet????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's funny how H can unite the souls with the rich colors and textures... the way everything just flows together effortlessly... it's so highly addictive...  and since I love to wear COLOR... it's very hard to turn down once it's wrapped around my limbs. sigh
> 
> I have a BE to Graphite belt kit. The BE is amazing. I am kicking myself for turning down Blue Hydra/Crocus months ago. I wanted a Quiz buckle and they didn't have it so I passed. Dummy.
> 
> I would love to see you collection dear Hermezzy!!!!


Oh my H queen, I'd feel too inadequate!  I have these three straps:
1.  Traditional black to gold/tan (box/togo)
2.  Orange to chocolate (dark) brown
3.  (newest arrival) Sanguine to white (I love this one!)
My buckles are:
1.  Shiny polished silver
2.  Stiree vertical lines gold

My jaw nearly hit the ground when you mentioned BE to graphite...that must be absolutely, showstoppingly beautiful.  Those are two of my favorite H colors...in one strap that would probably make me faint!  What a fortunate person you are to have gotten that! ...and yet, I'm so very glad that that beautiful combo found its way into your hands, as no one does Hermes color like you, my dear. NO one!


----------



## lucky12345

Hi, I'm new to the forum and i wanted to buy my first hermes belt, i was looking for the black belt with the 
golden H and i was wondering how much the kit costs in the states or in canada. 
www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/645342/hermes-gold-h-buckle-belt-profile.jpg


----------



## icecreamom

Israeli_Flava said:


> They don't charge for that.



That's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Love_Cam

Here's my little family!






1- Etain Epsom/Noir Chamonix (the newest!
2- Sanguine Swift/White Epsom
3- Gold Swift/Ebene Chamonix (I think!)


----------



## LadyCupid

New buckle not sure what it is called. Just wanted to share


----------



## zodiac_thr

yodaling1 said:


> New buckle not sure what it is called. Just wanted to share



wow, it is beautiful, may i ask is that for the 32mm ? Thank you


----------



## LadyCupid

zodiac_thr said:


> wow, it is beautiful, may i ask is that for the 32mm ? Thank you



Yes it is.


----------



## Hermezzy

yodaling1 said:


> New buckle not sure what it is called. Just wanted to share


That is really spectacular!!!


----------



## ruriko

Can anyone tell me whether Hermes still produce pure black belt which could place normal H constance buckle ? If so ,does it comes with both sides in swift/Togo/Epsom ? Sorry if it is a stupid question but I am new to Hermes belts and i don't want to look dump when i walk into H shop asking these questions >_< Thanks !


----------



## HloveH

Hi everyone - does Hermes sell buckles separate from the belt kit?  Or do you have to buy both belt and the buckle?  Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ruriko

HloveH said:


> Hi everyone - does Hermes sell buckles separate from the belt kit?  Or do you have to buy both belt and the buckle?  Thank you!



As far as I know,no separate buckle and must buy with a belt.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

HloveH said:


> Hi everyone - does Hermes sell buckles separate from the belt kit?  Or do you have to buy both belt and the buckle?  Thank you!



I think it depends on the size of belt. I think 42mm u can buy just the leather? Or maybe I'm mixing it up


----------



## youssefm

HloveH said:


> Hi everyone - does Hermes sell buckles separate from the belt kit?  Or do you have to buy both belt and the buckle?  Thank you!



You can't buy a buckle (alone) without a strap but you can buy a strap without a buckle


----------



## newmommy_va

32mm belt kits on US H.com right now... 

new items & info in BLUE (items & info that remain the same from last week, in black)

chocolate/orange box/togo 100
black/bj box/togo 85, 90
black/orange box/togo 95,105
black/taupe box/togo 90, 95

$440 - all straps
$330 - hammered silver & palladium plated H buckle
$270 - all other H buckles - (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Total belt kit: $710 w/basic H & $770 w/hammered H

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
Depart - $360 (silver & palladium plated, permabrass) - total belt kit: $800
Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710

HTH.


----------



## YEANETT

newmommy_va said:


> 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...
> 
> new items & info in BLUE (items & info that remain the same from last week, in black)
> 
> chocolate/orange box/togo 100
> black/bj box/togo 85, 90
> black/orange box/togo 95,105
> black/taupe box/togo 90, 95
> 
> $440 - all straps
> $330 - hammered silver & palladium plated H buckle
> $270 - all other H buckles - (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Total belt kit: $710 w/basic H & $770 w/hammered H
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (silver & palladium plated, permabrass) - total belt kit: $800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.



I don't see it anymore....  Thank you


----------



## hanagirl

newmommy_va said:


> 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...
> 
> new items & info in BLUE (items & info that remain the same from last week, in black)
> 
> chocolate/orange box/togo 100
> black/bj box/togo 85, 90
> black/orange box/togo 95,105
> black/taupe box/togo 90, 95
> 
> $440 - all straps
> $330 - hammered silver & palladium plated H buckle
> $270 - all other H buckles - (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Total belt kit: $710 w/basic H & $770 w/hammered H
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (silver & palladium plated, permabrass) - total belt kit: $800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.



ugh! I missed it again!


----------



## ruriko

Sorry I need to ask again but could someone please tell me whether Hermes still produce pure black belt which could place normal H constance buckle ? If so ,does it comes with both sides in swift/Togo/Epsom ? Sorry if it is a stupid question but I am new to Hermes belts and i don't want to look dump when i walk into H shop asking these questions >_< Thanks !


----------



## jimihendrix1117

ruriko said:


> Sorry I need to ask again but could someone please tell me whether Hermes still produce pure black belt which could place normal H constance buckle ? If so ,does it comes with both sides in swift/Togo/Epsom ? Sorry if it is a stupid question but I am new to Hermes belts and i don't want to look dump when i walk into H shop asking these questions >_< Thanks !



Just ask a SA. thats literally what they are there for is to answer questions and to provide any kind of help you may need.


----------



## ruriko

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Just ask a SA. thats literally what they are there for is to answer questions and to provide any kind of help you may need.



Thanks , let me go check it out with a SA then.


----------



## ruriko

By the way, how durable is a H belt in general if I use it on a daily basis?


----------



## jimihendrix1117

ruriko said:


> By the way, how durable is a H belt in general if I use it on a daily basis?



Its made to last a life time. Ive seen a belt that was 10 years old and used on a regular basis in GREAT condition. At the same time its also about how you treat it.


----------



## etoile de mer

ruriko said:


> By the way, how durable is a H belt in general if I use it on a daily basis?



Hello *ruriko*, click here for a video, made and posted by *SoCal*. It shows how an Hermes belt looks after two years of wear. Hope this helps!


----------



## Millicat

ruriko said:


> By the way, how durable is a H belt in general if I use it on a daily basis?





jimihendrix1117 said:


> Its made to last a life time. Ive seen a belt that was 10 years old and used on a regular basis in GREAT condition. At the same time its also about how you treat it.



Ages ago i bought a preloved strap, it was then 20 years old - and in immaculate condition, i still wear it and it still looks like that !


----------



## hanagirl

Heads up! There are 32mm belts available now on H.com. Finaaaally got a size 85!


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats!! Was it the Galician Blue/White swift/epsom one on H.com, now? 



hanagirl said:


> Heads up! There are 32mm belts available now on H.com. Finaaaally got a size 85!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hanagirl

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats!! Was it the Galician Blue/White swift/epsom one on H.com, now?



Yes! That, another reversible one and the black/brown togo one.  I think I got the last black/brown belt coz when I went back to the page after I finished purchasing it was gone!

I was just browsing the website using my phone while at a restaurant and I saw the 32mm belt kit was available. I almost screamed! Good thing I didn't! Coz that would be very embarrassing. Haha!


----------



## newmommy_va

LOL. Congrats!! 



hanagirl said:


> Yes! That, another reversible one and the black/brown togo one.  I think I got the last black/brown belt coz when I went back to the page after I finished purchasing it was gone!
> 
> I was just browsing the website using my phone while at a restaurant and I saw the 32mm belt kit was available. I almost screamed! Good thing I didn't! Coz that would be very embarrassing. Haha!


----------



## bhsu

After stalking the website for 2 days (refreshing multiple times per hr) I finally secured myself a 32mm Constance belt, but in a strap that's wayyyyy too long. Since you can't buy straps without a buckle, I just took the longer strap. Has anyone tried this to get the buckle and successfully returned the belt portion to wait for another strap? I called the Madison Ave store in NY and they only shorten the belt by 5" so getting it cut isn't an option.


----------



## ABlovesH

bhsu said:


> After stalking the website for 2 days (refreshing multiple times per hr) I finally secured myself a 32mm Constance belt, but in a strap that's wayyyyy too long. Since you can't buy straps without a buckle, I just took the longer strap. Has anyone tried this to get the buckle and successfully returned the belt portion to wait for another strap? I called the Madison Ave store in NY and they only shorten the belt by 5" so getting it cut isn't an option.



5" is a lot- plus they will let you add an extra hole or two. That would still be too big for you? They won't let you return just the strap without the buckle. I know straps are scarce these days but perhaps they could locate a shorter one for you??


----------



## Millicat

bhsu said:


> After stalking the website for 2 days (refreshing multiple times per hr) I finally secured myself a 32mm Constance belt, but in a strap that's wayyyyy too long. Since you can't buy straps without a buckle, I just took the longer strap. Has anyone tried this to get the buckle and successfully returned the belt portion to wait for another strap? I called the Madison Ave store in NY and they only shorten the belt by 5" so getting it cut isn't an option.



Yes, you *can*, and you'll not be able to return part of the item, it'll have to be the whole thing !


----------



## jimihendrix1117

bhsu said:


> After stalking the website for 2 days (refreshing multiple times per hr) I finally secured myself a 32mm Constance belt, but in a strap that's wayyyyy too long. Since you can't buy straps without a buckle, I just took the longer strap. Has anyone tried this to get the buckle and successfully returned the belt portion to wait for another strap? I called the Madison Ave store in NY and they only shorten the belt by 5" so getting it cut isn't an option.



To clear up any confusion, the 32mm H buckles are refered to as 5382, and the 42mm buckles are refered to as constance.


----------



## ModernDistrict

I finally found my dream belt!! 32mm. dark blue (appears Indigo?) / etoupe and shiny silver buckle.


----------



## jeshika

bhsu said:


> After stalking the website for 2 days (refreshing multiple times per hr) I finally secured myself a 32mm Constance belt, but in a strap that's wayyyyy too long. Since you can't buy straps without a buckle, I just took the longer strap. Has anyone tried this to get the buckle and successfully returned the belt portion to wait for another strap? I called the Madison Ave store in NY and they only shorten the belt by 5" so getting it cut isn't an option.



i think you can't buy a buckle without a strap. you can buy the straps as is.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yodaling1 said:


> New buckle not sure what it is called. Just wanted to share



Hunny!!! That is beautiful!!! Your buckle is called Glenan. What colors are your strap? RC to Chocolate????  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ModernDistrict said:


> I finally found my dream belt!! 32mm. dark blue (appears Indigo?) / etoupe and shiny silver buckle.
> 
> View attachment 2180332



Gorgeous!! Great choice... very rare strap color combo!!!


----------



## ABlovesH

jeshika said:


> i think you can't buy a buckle without a strap. you can buy the straps as is.



This is correct- you can purchase just a strap but never just a buckle. If you want a new buckle you must purchase it together with a strap. Very frustrating these days when it is so hard to find the exact strap you need, but there are plenty of buckles available!!!!!


----------



## glaucophane

Glenan belt buckle + 32MM Swift/Epsom Sanguine/Gold belt


----------



## Anfang

That buckle is a TOP NOTCH !!! Running to FSH, I'll let you know ! Thanks for enabling !


----------



## ModernDistrict

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous!! Great choice... very rare strap color combo!!!



Really?!! Didn't know that. Now I'm even happier about my purchase


----------



## bhsu

Sorry I meant to say that you can't buy a buckle without a strap. I called and they said I can return or exchange in store within 2 weeks, but when I read my receipt it said 30 days so I guess I have until then to find one to exchange. I have a 105 strap but need an 85. Now that I think about it, the person on the phone was probably confused and meant to say 5 cm and not 5 inches was the max they could cut off. She said its their new policy which I think is a ploy to make it even more difficult to get my hands on this belt! What's even more frustrating is that I can't even call around to see what store has a belt since they won't confirm anything over the phone.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ModernDistrict

Has someone ever seen this belt? They say it retails at 6'750!!


----------



## ABlovesH

ModernDistrict said:


> Has someone ever seen this belt? They say it retails at 6'750!!
> 
> View attachment 2181696
> 
> View attachment 2181697



Whoa. Where did you see this? No, I have never seen this design before. It's stunning!!


----------



## ModernDistrict

ABlovesH said:


> Whoa. Where did you see this? No, I have never seen this design before. It's stunning!!



I saw it on ebay. Here


----------



## newmommy_va

Love this buckle - even more in your mod pics!! 

Here's the link for everyone to your mod pics - too pretty not to share  - http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-763914-282.html#post24597606



glaucophane said:


> Glenan belt buckle + 32MM Swift/Epsom Sanguine/Gold belt


----------



## jaycdynasty

Mr.Chanel said:


>



are the first two the 42mm buckle ??


----------



## jimihendrix1117

jaycdynasty said:


> are the first two the 42mm buckle ??



Yes. It is also known by the name "Constance"


----------



## hanagirl

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Yes. It is also known by the name "Constance"



Does the constance look better for men or the 32mm in your honest opinion?  I remember you posted a photo wearing one but can't remember if it was a 42 or 32mm.  Thinking of getting one for the DH.   TIA!


----------



## yasmes

bhsu said:


> Sorry I meant to say that you can't buy a buckle without a strap. I called and they said I can return or exchange in store within 2 weeks, but when I read my receipt it said 30 days so I guess I have until then to find one to exchange. I have a 105 strap but need an 85. Now that I think about it, the person on the phone was probably confused and meant to say 5 cm and not 5 inches was the max they could cut off. She said its their new policy which I think is a ploy to make it even more difficult to get my hands on this belt! What's even more frustrating is that I can't even call around to see what store has a belt since they won't confirm anything over the phone.




Oh, exactly my story !! I have been stalking my dream strap + buckle for months. They either had the strap, or the buckle - but never in the same time. So I ended up buying buckle I wanted + strap I didnt really liked (planning to exchange it for my color later on). Been waiting and stalking my strap for another month but it never turned up. So I took the strap to my H store and explained the situation. The manager let me exchange the strap for a scarf. So I was free to get the strap elsewhere (until then I was limited to exchange in 1 store only). This was 2 ys ago. I think the H internal policies have changed since then (def. here in Europe) and they wouldnt do it now  
This is soo frustrating. Finally, it took me 11 months to get the belt combo I originaly wanted !


----------



## jimihendrix1117

hanagirl said:


> Does the constance look better for men or the 32mm in your honest opinion?  I remember you posted a photo wearing one but can't remember if it was a 42 or 32mm.  Thinking of getting one for the DH.   TIA!




Personally, I feel like its all about what your doing with them. For a casual look i think the 42mm would be the very best option for a man. At the same time i feel that 32mm are the best option for a formal occation. I have worn my 42mm for formal occasions, but it may have been a bit much. Im pretty tall, so i think I can pull it off ok, but anyway, pretty much in a nutshell for guys 32mm for formal, and 42mm for casual. Thats at least how I do now. My instagram has a couple pics of me wearing my 42mm. None in 32mm though. I personally would also wear 32mm for SOME casual occassions. At the same time i dont have a super "macho" style (i have a leopard print YSL belt thats maybe 1in wide...if thats any indication), so i could see how a lot of guys would think 32mm are specifically geared towards women.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hunny!!! That is beautiful!!! Your buckle is called Glenan. What colors are your strap? RC to Chocolate????  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!




Now why didnt you tell me our boutique had this buckle?!? Haha jk. I was just in and was a bit disappointed my SA wasn't in, but the RTW ccollection and the new buckle made up for it.

Off topic: Its so weird...I've  seen their polos both online and in person plenty of times and thought to myself "eh...ill just buy a Gucci polo instead", but today was different...I literally fell in love. What's even more weird is generally I don't like polos with pockets. Hermes truly is above the rest IMO.


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, how did you find the sizing of their polos?

My dh has tried these, but we haven't quite figured out the sizing. What did you think of the colors in stock?



jimihendrix1117 said:


> Now why didnt you tell me our boutique had this buckle?!? Haha jk. I was just in and was a bit disappointed my SA wasn't in, but the RTW ccollection and the new buckle made up for it.
> 
> Off topic: Its so weird...I've  seen their polos both online and in person plenty of times and thought to myself "eh...ill just buy a Gucci polo instead", but today was different...I literally fell in love. What's even more weird is generally I don't like polos with pockets. Hermes truly is above the rest IMO.


----------



## Marly

I just purchased this belt from a resale site. It was described as a "Hermes Brown Belt". Does anyone know what this style is called? Is it vintage or something still available? I've never seen this before but thought it was beautiful-Thanks!


----------



## hanagirl

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Now why didnt you tell me our boutique had this buckle?!? Haha jk. I was just in and was a bit disappointed my SA wasn't in, but the RTW ccollection and the new buckle made up for it.
> 
> Off topic: Its so weird...I've  seen their polos both online and in person plenty of times and thought to myself "eh...ill just buy a Gucci polo instead", but today was different...I literally fell in love. What's even more weird is generally I don't like polos with pockets. Hermes truly is above the rest IMO.



Thanks for your reply and advice.  I am actually looking for a casual belt for my DH so the 42mm sounds perfect.  I'll check out your IG now.  Thanks again


----------



## jimihendrix1117

newmommy_va said:


> Oh, how did you find the sizing of their polos?
> 
> My dh has tried these, but we haven't quite figured out the sizing. What did you think of the colors in stock?



The Hermes polos? I cant speak on them, as I dont own any, nor have worn one. My favorites are without a doubt my Gucci polos . Both the regular fit and the slim fit, especially, are PERFECT for my body type. I'm 6ft 1in and 170lbs, so I'm pretty damn skinny....the only catch is for my size my upper body is rather big. The Gucci polos pretty much show that off. The arms and chest are rather snug (which I like...except when taking them off...oh the struggle  ) and the rest hang perfectly for how I like. If the Hermes polos fit anything like the Gucci polos I'll be in Heaven...If they fit anything like my Burberry polos, I'll probably be PISSED honestly. With Burberry, I go with a small (although I do have 1 medium  ), and if I ever buy any more I MAY in fact have to go with an extra small... They run WAAAY to big IMO. As far as the colours I was very happy with the stock. As long as theres a red, black, white, and purple I'm happy. I didnt see it today, but there was a sort of neonish green polo that I saw on my previous visit and I actually really dug that colour.

Sorry everyone for such a long post that happens to not be on topic at all.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thanks. The new colors for polos this season are crazy bright, aren't they? 

By your last post, I just assumed that you'd tried them on. But thanks for giving it a stab. My DH has tried on various pieces of rtw, including polos, and the polos seem to be more consistent with Italian sizing than US sizing. (As opposed to their sweaters & casual jackets... which seem more "generous".) I was just curious if anyone else felt the same.

Thanks. 

Back to topic... has anyone else noticed that for the past few days, searching for "belt kit" pulls up quite a few options, but all the links are empty? Weird.



jimihendrix1117 said:


> The Hermes polos? I cant speak on them, as I dont own any, nor have worn one. My favorites are without a doubt my Gucci polos . Both the regular fit and the slim fit, especially, are PERFECT for my body type. I'm 6ft 1in and 170lbs, so I'm pretty damn skinny....the only catch is for my size my upper body is rather big. The Gucci polos pretty much show that off. The arms and chest are rather snug (which I like...except when taking them off...oh the struggle  ) and the rest hang perfectly for how I like. If the Hermes polos fit anything like the Gucci polos I'll be in Heaven...If they fit anything like my Burberry polos, I'll probably be PISSED honestly. With Burberry, I go with a small (although I do have 1 medium  ), and if I ever buy any more I MAY in fact have to go with an extra small... They run WAAAY to big IMO. As far as the colours I was very happy with the stock. As long as theres a red, black, white, and purple I'm happy. I didnt see it today, but there was a sort of neonish green polo that I saw on my previous visit and I actually really dug that colour.
> 
> Sorry everyone for such a long post that happens to not be on topic at all.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

newmommy_va said:


> Thanks. The new colors for polos this season are crazy bright, aren't they?
> 
> By your last post, I just assumed that you'd tried them on. But thanks for giving it a stab. My DH has tried on various pieces of rtw, including polos, and the polos seem to be more consistent with Italian sizing than US sizing. (As opposed to their sweaters & casual jackets... which seem more "generous".)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Back to topic... has anyone else noticed that for the past few days, searching for "belt kit" has pulled up quite a few options, but all are the links are empty? Weird.



Whenever that happens to me its generally because there WERE kits and they got snatched up not too long before I got on the website....buuut Italian sizing you say?? YESSS!!!!

And yeah hahaha the new colours are pretty bright. I dont mind any colour really, as long as I have something to go with it.


----------



## newmommy_va

But did you know that this also happens _before_ the links go live, too?!! So, it's worth it to search, just in case!! What's weird in this case, is that I check often enough, that I don't think it's either... that they _were_ there or that they _will be_ there... Strange.



jimihendrix1117 said:


> Whenever that happens to me its generally because there WERE kits and they got snatched up not too long before I got on the website....buuut Italian sizing you say?? *YESSS!!!!*



lol!!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

newmommy_va said:


> But did you know that this also happens _before_ the links go live, too?!! So, it's worth it to search, just in case!! What's weird in this case, is that I check often enough, that I don't think it's either... that they _were_ there or that they _will be_ there... Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!



Oh yeah! Regardless of if im even looking for a belt I STALK the site most of the time, but if neither is the case then maybe either there is a glitch or they are actually setting up to put some more kits up. This is the very thing I LOVE and HATE about Hermes. The ol' double edge sword.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hello,
I have a question: Does there exist a belt named "dog style"? It seems to be very similar to the "collier de chien" belt.  Is there a difference in price between these two styles? Unfortunately, I could'nt find any pics or more information about these belts.


----------



## newmommy_va

CDC = Dog Collar

You can buy a belt kit with a CDC *buckle* (e.g. 32mm strap w/cdc buckle is $800 USD).

Several great pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html

This is the CDC *belt* (pic from US H.com):






Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> I have a question: Does there exist a belt named "dog style"? It seems to be very similar to the "collier de chien" belt.  Is there a difference in price between these two styles? Unfortunately, I could'nt find any pics or more information about these belts.


----------



## Sheerblonde

newmommy_va said:


> CDC = Dog Collar
> 
> You can buy a belt kit with a CDC *buckle* (e.g. 32mm strap w/cdc buckle is $800 USD).
> 
> Several great pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-belt-pics-only-no-chatter-708255.html
> 
> This is the CDC *belt* (pic from US H.com):
> 
> View attachment 2184447


Thanks for your answer. Yes, the version I meant is the CDC belt in the pic. Does there also exist a smaller one than this?


----------



## newmommy_va

32mm belt kits on US H.com right now... 

new items & info in BOLD (items & info that remain the same from last week, in normal type)

chocolate/orange box/togo *90*
black/orange box/togo *80-100, 110
black/chocolate box/togo 80-90
galician blue/white swift/epsom 85*

$440 - all straps
$270 - all H buckles - (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
Depart - $360 (silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710

HTH.


----------



## etoile de mer

ModernDistrict said:


> I finally found my dream belt!! 32mm. dark blue (appears Indigo?) / etoupe and shiny silver buckle.
> 
> View attachment 2180332



Dark Blue/Etoupe is such a great combo, ModernDistrict! I assume it was a recent boutique purchase? Could you share the reference # for this belt?


----------



## jinete11

Does anyone know approximate price in euro? I was just at H and forgot to inquire about price. Thanks!


----------



## serene

are the more simpler CDC buckles with (detachable) belt easy to find from boutiques? I think the fixed one is too extravagant for me, and I guess the other one's belt is also more narrow than the fixed, so it would look better on me. Any idea does London boutiques have those usually in stock?


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

newmommy_va said:


> 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...
> 
> new items & info in BOLD (items & info that remain the same from last week, in normal type)
> 
> chocolate/orange box/togo *90*
> black/orange box/togo *80-100, 110
> black/chocolate box/togo 80-90
> galician blue/white swift/epsom 85*
> 
> $440 - all straps
> $270 - all H buckles - (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.


I found this good selection of belt kits as well last night in the US site, and planning to order one set. While Im thinking which one should I order the whole day, and finally decided to order black and gold strap with collier, unfortunately all the belt kits are no longer available. I feel Very sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Sweetyqbk said:


> My new beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130845
> View attachment 2130846
> 
> =)


what a beauty...is it constance 32mm?


----------



## fig

jinete11 said:


> Does anyone know approximate price in euro? I was just at H and forgot to inquire about price. Thanks!



*jinette11*, the price depends on the combination of buckle size and style. There are some on the European h.com now: http://france.hermes.com/cuir/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html. The 32mm buckle and strap combinations are priced between EUR528-588. You can check out the other sizes online.






serene said:


> are the more simpler CDC buckles with (detachable) belt easy to find from boutiques? I think the fixed one is too extravagant for me, and I guess the other one's belt is also more narrow than the fixed, so it would look better on me. Any idea does London boutiques have those usually in stock?



*serene*, I'm not sure about stock in boutiques but there is a palladium CDC buckle available on the European h.com now (also available on UK h.com).
http://france.hermes.com/cuir/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html



newmommy_va said:


> 32mm belt kits on US H.com right now...
> 
> new items & info in BOLD (items & info that remain the same from last week, in normal type)
> 
> chocolate/orange box/togo *90*
> black/orange box/togo *80-100, 110
> black/chocolate box/togo 80-90
> galician blue/white swift/epsom 85*
> 
> $440 - all straps
> $270 - all H buckles - (gold plated, brushed gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.



*newmommy_va*, you are such a doll to post this.


----------



## serene

fig said:


> *serene*, I'm not sure about stock in boutiques but there is a palladium CDC buckle available on the European h.com now (also available on UK h.com).
> http://france.hermes.com/cuir/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html



Thanks so much! Now I know exactly what to enquire in the boutique then. I have one thing though that troubles me after looking at those websites.. is there a size 65? I would like to use it on my waist with dresses, but I think 70 would be the largest I could go for without the fear of it sliding down to my hips. Or would it be ok to cut few more holes in it without dishonoring the H gods? 

//edit
Oh, just googled around - good to know that it's possible/ok to punch extra holes in it!


----------



## bhsu

Just an FYI: I went to the store yesterday the store confirmed that they only cut 5cm and this new policy was in effect 2 weeks ago. Also, they only punch 2 holes max. Otherwise, you have to take it somewhere else.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

bhsu said:


> Just an FYI: I went to the store yesterday the store confirmed that they only cut 5cm and this new policy was in effect 2 weeks ago. Also, they only punch 2 holes max. Otherwise, you have to take it somewhere else.



Perhaps the sales person was confused? I would try to talk with an after sales specialist. They coordinate this type of work with the craftsman, and would have the current details. If this is true, then they'll only reduce the belt by one size, for example bringing an 85 down to an 80. With the shortage of belts, this certainly would make it even harder to purchase a belt! :wondering I was also told two additional holes is the maximum, but also that the two new holes can only be added to make the belt smaller.


----------



## hanagirl

Hi everyone! I wanna surprise my DH with a H Buckle Belt for his birthday so I need your help. I'm unsure of which size to get for him. I took a photo comparing my H belt (size 85) to his non-Hermes Belt. As you can see there is a 6.5" difference. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also for reference, he wears size 34 jeans but buys 38 sized belts.

You think a size 95 H buckle belt is the perfect size for him?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## baileylab

i just bought a 100 cm belt and they punched 6 holes for me. i can't resist the color combo (capucine swift, i think. and orange!) 

turned out to be a blessing bec i can wear the belt with a knot at the end or the usual tucked in way.

definitely no shortage of belts in honolulu airport, honolulu waikiki and incheon airport. lots of buckles to choose from and they even have several cdc belts.


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hunny!!! That is beautiful!!! Your buckle is called Glenan. What colors are your strap? RC to Chocolate????  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is rouge casaque/rouge H.. Love the RC


----------



## Israeli_Flava

baileylab said:


> i just bought a 100 cm belt and they punched 6 holes for me. i can't resist the color combo (capucine swift, i think. and orange!)
> 
> turned out to be a blessing bec i can wear the belt with a knot at the end or the usual tucked in way.
> 
> definitely no shortage of belts in honolulu airport, honolulu waikiki and incheon airport. lots of buckles to choose from and they even have several cdc belts.



*OMG! Capucine to orange??!!!!! I must have this strap!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Sweetyqbk

MoreBagsPlease said:


> what a beauty...is it constance 32mm?



This is the 42mm Constance. Thank you!


----------



## baileylab

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG! Capucine to orange??!!!!! I must have this strap!!!!!!!!!!! *



you definitely must!!! that's why i still got it despite its length.

i got back and thought i can wear it like this...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

baileylab said:


> you definitely must!!! that's why i still got it despite its length.
> 
> i got back and thought i can wear it like this...



*Sooooo cute Bailey!!!!!! U definately made it work!!!*


----------



## baileylab

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Sooooo cute Bailey!!!!!! U definately made it work!!!*



thanks, Israeli_Flava!!!


----------



## Love_Cam

That's such a good idea! You look cute with the belt knotted like that! Something to think about if I'm dying for a color combo in a longer belt. 

About the hole punching- I actually asked about it this weekend and they told me to go to this leather shop that is in the same shopping center- said they send their belts/customers there all the time. Since I don't live near a boutique it made me feel better that it was okay to get extra holes anywhere.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Belt Kits on the website right now!!!! I'm sure Newmommy_va will give you guys the scoop on what all is available (I'm far too lazy for that )...I'm just Happy I've gotten my 4th (technically 7th?) belt. This time I got a 32mm Black/Chocolate Box/Togo calfskin in size 90 to go with my Striee or Calandre buckle I purchased from Poupishop. This will be my dress belt, and will most likely be my last belt. Im so happy right now! family shot will come soon!


----------



## newmommy_va

lol.. There's not much of a update! There's just a 32mm black/gold box/togo in a size 100 available (w/gold, silver & palladium, & brushed silver & palladium H buckle options).


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... for people in Europe feeling left out... here are the belt kits available (from France & UK H.com, which is _generally, mostly_ the same for other H.com portals in Europe)

*42mm*

gold/etoupe epsom/epsom 80
rouge casaque/chocolate epsom/chamonix 85

$415 £ / $460 euro - all straps

Total belt kit w/Constance 2 buckle: $760 £ / $842 euro (brushed silver & palladium, silver & palladium, gold)
Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $705 £ / $782 euro (silver & palladium, gold)

*32mm*

black/gold box/togo 85, 90
black/chocolate box/togo 80, 85

$285 £ / $313 euro - all straps

Total belt kit w/H (5382) buckle: $480 £ / $528 euro (silver & palladium, brushed silver & palladium)
Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $520 £ / $573 euro (gold)
Total belt kit w/Collier de Chien buckle: $535 £ / $588 euro (silver & palladium)
Total belt kit w/Chaine d'Ancre buckle: $480 £ / $528 euro (silver & palladium)

*24mm*

black/gold box/togo 75-95
sanguine (blood orange)/white swift/epsom 90-100

$260 £ / $286 euro - all straps

Total belt kit w/Collier de Chien buckle: $505 £ / $554 euro

_Note:_
straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

HTH.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

newmommy_va said:


> lol.. There's not much of a update! There's just a 32mm black/gold box/togo in a size 100 available (w/gold, silver & palladium, & brushed silver & palladium H buckle options).



They had they white/ galicia blue and black/ chocolate also...guess their gone now. They had a ton of buckles too...I just hate how theres an error on some of the buckles, so when you click on them they dont show up..Oh well, either I got what I wanted  Edit: ITS SHIPPED ALREADY!!!

EDIT: Everything is gone now.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

hanagirl said:


> Hi everyone! I wanna surprise my DH with a H Buckle Belt for his birthday so I need your help. I'm unsure of which size to get for him. I took a photo comparing my H belt (size 85) to his non-Hermes Belt. As you can see there is a 6.5" difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2187347
> 
> 
> Also for reference, he wears size 34 jeans but buys 38 sized belts.
> 
> You think a size 95 H buckle belt is the perfect size for him?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hey, I would say 95 would be perfect. I'm about the same. My waist is 33-34 and my size 95 fit perfectly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hanagirl

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Hey, I would say 95 would be perfect. I'm about the same. My waist is 33-34 and my size 95 fit perfectly.



Okay thank you


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Can someone help me identify the color and leather of this belt. (Sorry if I posted on the wrong thread). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Question any of ur belt buckles made in Switzerland?!?


----------



## Myrkur

newmommy_va said:


> Okay... for people in Europe feeling left out... here are the belt kits available (from France & UK H.com, which is _generally, mostly_ the same for other H.com portals in Europe)
> 
> *42mm*
> 
> gold/etoupe epsom/epsom 80
> rouge casaque/chocolate epsom/chamonix 85
> 
> $415 £ / $460 euro - all straps
> 
> Total belt kit w/Constance 2 buckle: $760 £ / $842 euro (brushed silver & palladium, silver & palladium, gold)
> Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $705 £ / $782 euro (silver & palladium, gold)
> 
> *32mm*
> 
> black/gold box/togo 85, 90
> black/chocolate box/togo 80, 85
> 
> $285 £ / $313 euro - all straps
> 
> Total belt kit w/H (5382) buckle: $480 £ / $528 euro (silver & palladium, brushed silver & palladium)
> Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $520 £ / $573 euro (gold)
> Total belt kit w/Collier de Chien buckle: $535 £ / $588 euro (silver & palladium)
> Total belt kit w/Chaine d'Ancre buckle: $480 £ / $528 euro (silver & palladium)
> 
> *24mm*
> 
> black/gold box/togo 75-95
> sanguine (blood orange)/white swift/epsom 90-100
> 
> $260 £ / $286 euro - all straps
> 
> Total belt kit w/Collier de Chien buckle: $505 £ / $554 euro
> 
> _Note:_
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> HTH.



Yeah I noticed they updated their stock, those belts have been gone from the european websites for a while now. I think I'll order one in June (since I already got a Kelly this month and I'm trying to stick to one item per month).


----------



## newmommy_va

Belt kit update for Europe: a mini Constance buckle has been added to the 24mm belt kit options.

*24mm*

black/gold box/togo 75-95
sanguine (blood orange)/white swift/epsom 90, 100

$260 £ / $286 euro - all straps

Total belt kit w/mini Constance buckle: $415 £ / $454 euro (gold)

hth.


----------



## newmommy_va

It's crazy how fast belt kits sell out in the US! I post the belt kit options here, so that everyone has a general idea of the stock available on H.com. This way, you can take your time thinking about what you want, based on what's been available in the past. Then, when the option you want becomes available again... you can click purchase right away.  GL!!



MoreBagsPlease said:


> I found this good selection of belt kits as well last night in the US site, and planning to order one set. While Im thinking which one should I order the whole day, and finally decided to order black and gold strap with collier, unfortunately all the belt kits are no longer available. I feel Very sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## newmommy_va

Here are the prices in euro:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-69.html#post24648323

And the update for the 24mm strap w/mini Constance buckle option:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-69.html#post24660799



jinete11 said:


> Does anyone know approximate price in euro? I was just at H and forgot to inquire about price. Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Trickster_Trix said:


> Can someone help me identify the color and leather of this belt. (Sorry if I posted on the wrong thread). Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2188399
> View attachment 2188400
> View attachment 2188401



May I ask...Where did you purchase this kit? I'm no expert, but IMO it looks off ... and kits do not come in that type of packaging....


----------



## jimihendrix1117

MY BELT KIT CAME TODAY AT WORK!!!!! I cant wait to get home to open the package. Ive got about an hour or 2 today. cant wait!!!  btw there are kits on the US site right how.


----------



## Anfang

jimihendrix1117 said:


> MY BELT KIT CAME TODAY AT WORK!!!!! I cant wait to get home to open the package. Ive got about an hour or 2 today. cant wait!!!  btw there are kits on the US site right how.


Enjoy ! Congrats !


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... here's the update for US H.com

*42mm*

white/natural epsom/chamonix 100, 115

$600 - all straps
$480 - all Constance 2 buckles - (gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
Total kit: $1080

Total belt kit w/Clou de Paris buckle: $1010 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)
Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $1010 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)

*32mm*

same as last week... 

chocolate/orange box/togo 85, 95
black/orange box/togo 85

$440 - all straps
$270 - all H buckles - (gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated)
Total kit: $710

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)):
Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
Depart - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710

HTH.


----------



## mrs.hu

Sweetyqbk said:


> Question any of ur belt buckles made in Switzerland?!?



Yes I have buckles that say made in Switzerland. Specifically a 32mm silver Chaîne d'Ancre Buckle and a 24mm silver Sydney buckle. Both were purchased from H store directly. My other buckles say made in France.


----------



## biorin

sydspy said:


> I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............
> 
> jandoe89 's belt..............



Although this is over three years late (!), what is the name of this type of textured buckle? I saw it for the first time recently and completely forgot to ask :shame:


----------



## jimihendrix1117

biorin said:


> Although this is over three years late (!), what is the name of this type of textured buckle? I saw it for the first time recently and completely forgot to ask :shame:



If I'm not mistaken that buckle is called Guilloche. For a while I HAD to have that buckle....but I settled on the Striee or calandre buckle, which is my 2nd favorite anyway. Only topped by the guilloche.


----------



## biorin

jimihendrix1117 said:


> If I'm not mistaken that buckle is called Guilloche. For a while I HAD to have that buckle....but I settled on the Striee or calandre buckle, which is my 2nd favorite anyway. Only topped by the guilloche.



Thank you! The Calandre is gorgeous as well... I'd say "choices, choices" but it's more like "whatever Hermes has in store for me that day," haha.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Here's my new belt with Family pics. I'm SO happy!!!!

Edit: Sorry about the sideways family pics...have no idea how that happened...


----------



## Marly

^^ what a sweet little family you have there!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Marly said:


> ^^ what a sweet little family you have there!



Thank you! I'm really happy to have them all. It is a blessing...with a dash of hard work and luck.


----------



## surbjits

ModernDistrict said:


> Has someone ever seen this belt? They say it retails at 6'750!!
> 
> View attachment 2181696
> 
> View attachment 2181697



Looks awesome!


----------



## Myrkur

Booo they are going fast on the EU website.. The combination I want is gone already


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Here's my new belt with Family pics. I'm SO happy!!!!
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the sideways family pics...have no idea how that happened...



Awesome collection dear!!!! Love love love!!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! Belt Kits on the website right now!!!! I'm sure Newmommy_va will give you guys the scoop on what all is available (I'm far too lazy for that )...I'm just Happy I've gotten my 4th (technically 7th?) belt. This time I got a 32mm Black/Chocolate Box/Togo calfskin in size 90 to go with my Striee or Calandre buckle I purchased from Poupishop. This will be my dress belt, and will most likely be my last belt. Im so happy right now! family shot will come soon!





jimihendrix1117 said:


> Here's my new belt with Family pics. I'm SO happy!!!!
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the sideways family pics...have no idea how that happened...



Thanks for posting your family photos, such a nice variety. So glad you found what you were searching for, yay!


----------



## etoile de mer

Here's my current collection. I've been searching for a white/natural belt for months, and finally found one!  I request two additional holes in my belts, which allows me to wear them high on my waist, with jeans, and anywhere in between. I'd love to find etoupe, next!

Domino Belt Buckle
Muse Belt Buckles in Gold and Palladium Plate
White Epsom/Natural Chamonix, 32mm Belt
Chocolate Togo/Black Box, 32mm Belt


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for posting your family photos, such a nice variety. So glad you found what you were searching for, yay!



thank you! ive been fortunate enough to get EXACTLY what i want from Hermes. something i know is extremly rare.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awesome collection dear!!!! Love love love!!!!



Thank you! not as nice as your collection, but im happy. we need more family shots from you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Thank you! not as nice as your collection, but im happy. we need more family shots from you!



*Awww man! I CAN NOT step foot in that boutique for at least 3 months!!!!!!!!!! I was across the street leaving Tysons and decided to go straight at the light rather than turn left and get on 495 and I ended up doing MORE DAMAGE..... I got another freakin belt kit on Saturday!  Simultaneously giddy with excitement and revolted at the same time....

So Happy to score a Crocus to  Etain in the Constance size with a shiny PHW buckle. Pics to come. Updated fam photo to come...

Bad FLAVA! BAD BAD GIRL!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Here's my current collection. I've been searching for a white/natural belt for months, and finally found one!  I request two additional holes in my belts, which allows me to wear them high on my waist, with jeans, and anywhere in between. I'd love to find etoupe, next!
> 
> Domino Belt Buckle
> Muse Belt Buckles in Gold and Palladium Plate
> White Epsom/Natural Chamonix, 32mm Belt
> Chocolate Togo/Black Box, 32mm Belt



Gorgeous dear!!! Love ur Muse buckle esp with the GHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ok updated family pics (since I can't sleep hahahha)

*First up is Craie swift to Etain Epsom Permabrass CDC buckle 32mm *


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Awww man! I CAN NOT step foot in that boutique for at least 3 months!!!!!!!!!! I was across the street leaving Tysons and decided to go straight at the light rather than turn left and get on 495 and I ended up doing MORE DAMAGE..... I got another freakin belt kit on Saturday!  Simultaneously giddy with excitement and revolted at the same time....
> 
> So Happy to score a Crocus to  Etain in the Constance size with a shiny PHW buckle. Pics to come. Updated fam photo to come...
> 
> Bad FLAVA! BAD BAD GIRL!!!!!*



HAHAHA!!! Again??!?!! Your my idol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Next up is Blue Electric to Graphite Shiny PHW H buckle 32mm*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Vermillion to White Gold Calandre H buckle 32mm*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Black Chamonix to Gold Togo 32mm*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Rose Sheherazade Crocodile*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Moving on to 42mm Constance

Crocus to Etain 
and
Rouge Casaque to Chocolate

Thanks for letting me share!!!!!  *


----------



## jimihendrix1117




----------



## Millicat

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade Crocodile*



_*Love*_ this combination


----------



## Kelly_76

Dear Israeli_Flava!
What an amazing collection!!! 

I am also looking for the etain/craye at the moment and I LOVE your rose sheherazade of course!
Thanks for letting us enjoy the pics!


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Black Chamonix to Gold Togo 32mm*


Glorious ! Could frame this on my wall !


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> thank you! ive been fortunate enough to get EXACTLY what i want from Hermes. something i know is extremly rare.



Hello again! Just wondering, do you find your belts with epsom leather to be a bit stiffer than your belts without? My white epsom/natural chamonix is a lot less flexible than my chocolate togo/black Box. I'm hoping the epsom/chamonix will soften a bit, with use. Just curious what your experience has been.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous dear!!! Love ur Muse buckle esp with the GHW



Thank you, *IF*! Loved seeing your fab collection, so vibrant! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Hello again! Just wondering, do you find your belts with epsom leather to be a bit stiffer than your belts without? My white epsom/natural chamonix is a lot less flexible than my chocolate togo/black Box. I'm hoping the epsom/chamonix will soften a bit, with use. Just curious what your experience has been.



You know...I've never really noticed or paid much attention...I have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> You know...I've never really noticed or paid much attention...I have to get back to you on that one.



It's not enough to be an issue, it's just that my togo/box belt is so very soft and flexible, while the epsom/chamonix, is a bit less so. I think perhaps it's because epsom is created by stamping a texture onto the leather, which may make it a bit more stiff.


----------



## jp_536

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Awww man! I CAN NOT step foot in that boutique for at least 3 months!!!!!!!!!! I was across the street leaving Tysons and decided to go straight at the light rather than turn left and get on 495 and I ended up doing MORE DAMAGE..... I got another freakin belt kit on Saturday!  Simultaneously giddy with excitement and revolted at the same time....
> 
> So Happy to score a Crocus to  Etain in the Constance size with a shiny PHW buckle. Pics to come. Updated fam photo to come...
> 
> Bad FLAVA! BAD BAD GIRL!!!!!*



Aw man!!! Crocus and etain!! Wish my etain was crocus on the other side!! Gorge!!


----------



## jp_536

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Next up is Blue Electric to Graphite Shiny PHW H buckle 32mm*



Love this!!


----------



## jp_536

etoile de mer said:


> Hello again! Just wondering, do you find your belts with epsom leather to be a bit stiffer than your belts without? My white epsom/natural chamonix is a lot less flexible than my chocolate togo/black Box. I'm hoping the epsom/chamonix will soften a bit, with use. Just curious what your experience has been.



Hi etoile.. Yes, my Epsom belt is stiffer than my Togo.. But I expected that, as I know with the bags it's the same . Epsom holds its shape better than Togo does in the bags, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

jp_536 said:


> Hi etoile.. Yes, my Epsom belt is stiffer than my Togo.. But I expected that, as I know with the bags it's the same . Epsom holds its shape better than Togo does in the bags, if I'm not mistaken.



Thanks so much, *jp_536*, so helpful to know. Yes, this does make sense, as Epsom bags are more structured.


----------



## hellokitty1969

Bienchen said:


> I do. Swift in vermillion and chamonix in chocolat reversible with Constance buckle in 24mm.
> 
> Thoroughly love this belt.
> 
> Pic quality not so good though.



Lovely!


----------



## preme123

I'm going to the UK next month, where would be the best place that I would have the most chances to get a Ceramic H buckle?  

Also, about how much is it? Thanks!!


----------



## jinete11

It seems most people like to wear the 32mm. Any ladies prefer the 24? I haven't been able to find many pictures of the 24 being worn. I worry that I would look like I'm wearing a child's belt because I have no sense of how small it is compared to the 32.  Can't get to H easily because it's a 2.5 hr train ride away. I'm 24" natural waist but usually wear my belts low (31"). Anyone with similar measurements have comparison pics, mod shots or input? Thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

jinete11 said:


> It seems most people like to wear the 32mm. Any ladies prefer the 24? I haven't been able to find many pictures of the 24 being worn. I worry that I would look like I'm wearing a child's belt because I have no sense of how small it is compared to the 32.  Can't get to H easily because it's a 2.5 hr train ride away. I'm 24" natural waist but usually wear my belts low (31"). Anyone with similar measurements have comparison pics, mod shots or input? Thanks!



Hello *jinete11*,

To get an idea of how they would look, you could possibly make a mock-up of each size, and hold it at your waist where you plan to wear it. You could do this by making 'paper belts', by cutting a few strips of paper at the appropriate widths, and taping them together. Use 1" wide strips for the 24mm, and 1 1/4" for the 32mm. 

I hope someone else will jump in with photos of the 24mm in action, but otherwise, I hope this will help a bit! Good luck!


----------



## jinete11

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *jinete11*,
> 
> To get an idea of how they would look, you could possibly make a mock-up of each size, and hold it at your waist where you plan to wear it. You could do this by making 'paper belts', by cutting a few strips of paper at the appropriate widths, and taping them together. Use 1" wide strips for the 24mm, and 1 1/4" for the 32mm.
> 
> I hope someone else will jump in with photos of the 24mm in action, but otherwise, I hope this will help a bit! Good luck!



Ah thanks! Great suggestion! If I had more motivation I would take the time to do cut outs I love looking at the pictures though - they're much more enabling.


----------



## vancouver1987

amazing thread! Love hermes belts!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello fellow belt fans, I'm finally posting some action snaps! Yesterday, I wore my Domino Belt Buckle, with my Natural Chamonix/White Epsom, 32mm Belt.   

It *was* worth all the effort to track this set down, yay! I was especially happy to find the Domino Buckle, as I like the way it mimics the shape and finish of my Barenia watch. And I'm loving the color of the Natural Chamonix side of the belt!


----------



## JODY820411

Just bought a sky blue+White with gold buckle, beautiful! goes well with my maxi dress!


----------



## JODY820411

etoile de mer said:


> Hello fellow belt fans, I'm finally posting some action snaps! Yesterday, I wore my Domino Belt Buckle, with my Natural Chamonix/White Epsom, 32mm Belt.
> 
> It *was* worth all the effort to track this set down, yay! I was especially happy to find the Domino Buckle, as I like the way it mimics the shape and finish of my Barenia watch. And I'm loving the color of the Natural Chamonix side of the belt!


yummy!


----------



## etoile de mer

JODY820411 said:


> Just bought a sky blue+White with gold buckle, beautiful! goes well with my maxi dress!



Lucky you, that sounds lovely! Will be perfect for summer. Post snaps if you can!


----------



## etoile de mer

JODY820411 said:


> yummy!



Many thanks, *JODY820411*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Hello fellow belt fans, I'm finally posting some action snaps! Yesterday, I wore my Domino Belt Buckle, with my Natural Chamonix/White Epsom, 32mm Belt.
> 
> It *was* worth all the effort to track this set down, yay! I was especially happy to find the Domino Buckle, as I like the way it mimics the shape and finish of my Barenia watch. And I'm loving the color of the Natural Chamonix side of the belt!



Looks lovely EdM! I agree that the buckle is a winner with the watch!!! Nice!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JODY820411 said:


> Just bought a sky blue+White with gold buckle, beautiful! goes well with my maxi dress!



Oh nice!!! Let's see


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks lovely EdM! I agree that the buckle is a winner with the watch!!! Nice!!!!



Many thanks, *IF*! So glad you enjoyed seeing it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## MyHjourney

jinete11 said:


> It seems most people like to wear the 32mm. Any ladies prefer the 24? I haven't been able to find many pictures of the 24 being worn. I worry that I would look like I'm wearing a child's belt because I have no sense of how small it is compared to the 32. Can't get to H easily because it's a 2.5 hr train ride away. I'm 24" natural waist but usually wear my belts low (31"). Anyone with similar measurements have comparison pics, mod shots or input? Thanks!


 
i will try to post pictures for you! i have both the 32mm and the 24mm but i wear this 24 mm one soooo much more.
i wear dresses usually!
my combis are in blue hydra/ultraviolet and rogue H/rogue casaque!
will try to post latest by tomorrow!


----------



## Scottish Girl

So excited went to Glasgow Hermes today to purchase a clic clac h and came out with a belt instead!  I nearly fainted when the SA brought out a crocus/hydra blue belt , so I got that along with the CDC buckle in permabrass. Will post pics later!


----------



## beginners_luck

I love belts. even tho I don't wear them that often. Heh I got a palladium hammered H belt in 32 n was wonderin' if there's such thing as a gold hammered H? I couldn't find anything on it


----------



## elblocca

New to hermes, just bought a 42 mm constance from hermes at encore in lv and fell in love with the belt. I was talking to an online seller and he has good feedback and i was interested in his constance belt, everything checks out except one thing i need u guys to confirm for me. Has the real leather strap on a constances belt ever had the white stitching on the black side of the belt? it is a black and orange belt, thank you for all responses it is much appreciated


----------



## hanagirl

Scottish Girl said:


> So excited went to Glasgow Hermes today to purchase a clic clac h and came out with a belt instead!  I nearly fainted when the SA brought out a crocus/hydra blue belt , so I got that along with the CDC buckle in permabrass. Will post pics later!



Wow!  Congrats on your unexpected lovely purchase!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## MyHjourney

hi dear! i have some existing pictures here for your reference. 
the 24mm i usually pair them with dress/skirts. (high to mid waist)
the 32mm i usually wear them with shorts/jeans. (low waist)
i have seen people wearing the 24mm with shorts and it is gorgeous! particularly with the sydney buckle. but that means i have to get another size to wear on the hips.

for your reference. im 160m tall, UK 6-8, and wear size 70 for the 24mm belt, 80 for the 32mm belt!

have attached the pictures here, HTH!




jinete11 said:


> It seems most people like to wear the 32mm. Any ladies prefer the 24? I haven't been able to find many pictures of the 24 being worn. I worry that I would look like I'm wearing a child's belt because I have no sense of how small it is compared to the 32. Can't get to H easily because it's a 2.5 hr train ride away. I'm 24" natural waist but usually wear my belts low (31"). Anyone with similar measurements have comparison pics, mod shots or input? Thanks!


----------



## mvp4

*Anyone know what a fair re-sale price is to pay for a plain gold 32mm buckle?* I dropped mine while changing last weekend and now there's 3 big scratches and a knick on it  

I know Hermes won't sell me one unless I buy a strap, so I'll be checking out places like Malleries & what not, + maybe eBay, although most seem to be fake considering sellers are posting brand new ones for below retail


----------



## Potsnu

Hi all,

I'm new here. I was wondering if someone can help me out.

I recently came back from Europe, took me 4 stores to get the belt kit. I had to settle for Pewter/White. 

The Toronto, Canada store is always out of stock but the online site has just been restocked.

I can't tell the difference between Black/Orange and Black/Gold. 

I've seen the Orange in person, but now I need to rely on online pictures if I want to go Black/Gold. Would you say the Gold looks more tan in person? I know monitor colours can throw it off, so I want general opinion.

I should also I'm a guy, would the orange be too girly and I should go for Gold instead?

Your input would be appreciated. I've seen a lot of Orange in this thread, but I haven't seen much Gold.


----------



## newmommy_va

Orange is orange. No way to mistake it in person. Gold is a warm _light_ tan or a warm medium beige. (The perception of these colors as warm or cool varies by person.)

There are fans of both. Orange is popular for its iconic color status among H fans. Gold is popular for its versatility as a wear-with-everything neutral. Both are unisex colors, so chose the one that _you _prefer.

There are _many_ pics of these two colors in the Hermes color library, here on tpf. In any case, here's a comparison pic of H.com belts in orange, gold, and natural:




hth. GL!




Potsnu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. I was wondering if someone can help me out.
> 
> I recently came back from Europe, took me 4 stores to get the belt kit. I had to settle for Pewter/White.
> 
> The Toronto, Canada store is always out of stock but the online site has just been restocked.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between Black/Orange and Black/Gold.
> 
> I've seen the Orange in person, but now I need to rely on online pictures if I want to go Black/Gold. Would you say the Gold looks more tan in person? I know monitor colours can throw it off, so I want general opinion.
> 
> I should also I'm a guy, would the orange be too girly and I should go for Gold instead?
> 
> Your input would be appreciated. I've seen a lot of Orange in this thread, but I haven't seen much Gold.


----------



## Potsnu

newmommy_va,

Thank you for your help. I didn't know there was a colour library on this site. 

That really cleared it up. I think I will wait till I get an orange (which seems like many months for a lot of people hunting for one). 

If they weren't both black on the reverse, I would get both to be honest.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Stix

Hey guys, new here  Anyway i'll be going down to London next week to get a belt but im not sure if they will have the belt kit in stock (32mm) with silver pala buckle. Anyone been there recently?


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome! Good luck on your search!



Potsnu said:


> newmommy_va,
> 
> Thank you for your help. I didn't know there was a colour library on this site.
> 
> That really cleared it up. I think I will wait till I get an orange (which seems like many months for a lot of people hunting for one).
> 
> If they weren't both black on the reverse, I would get both to be honest.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

moilesmots said:


> hi dear! i have some existing pictures here for your reference.
> the 24mm i usually pair them with dress/skirts. (high to mid waist)
> the 32mm i usually wear them with shorts/jeans. (low waist)
> i have seen people wearing the 24mm with shorts and it is gorgeous! particularly with the sydney buckle. but that means i have to get another size to wear on the hips.
> 
> for your reference. im 160m tall, UK 6-8, and wear size 70 for the 24mm belt, 80 for the 32mm belt!
> 
> have attached the pictures here, HTH!



I've been looki g for blue/purple combo everywhere!!!!! For months!!! Where did u get it? Maybe if someone sees one they can let me know pleaseee


----------



## biorin

Potsnu said:


> newmommy_va,
> 
> Thank you for your help. I didn't know there was a colour library on this site.
> 
> That really cleared it up. I think I will wait till I get an orange (which seems like many months for a lot of people hunting for one).
> 
> If they weren't both black on the reverse, I would get both to be honest.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



I'm fairly sure my mother just purchased an orange/chocolate combo. Maybe keep your eye out for that one and grab a gold/black as well? The orange is stunning but gold really is fabulously versatile.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Potsnu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. I was wondering if someone can help me out.
> 
> I recently came back from Europe, took me 4 stores to get the belt kit. I had to settle for Pewter/White.
> 
> The Toronto, Canada store is always out of stock but the online site has just been restocked.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between Black/Orange and Black/Gold.
> 
> I've seen the Orange in person, but now I need to rely on online pictures if I want to go Black/Gold. Would you say the Gold looks more tan in person? I know monitor colours can throw it off, so I want general opinion.
> 
> I should also I'm a guy, would the orange be too girly and I should go for Gold instead?
> 
> Your input would be appreciated. I've seen a lot of Orange in this thread, but I haven't seen much Gold.



Orange is great and I'm hunting the orange/capucine now!! But I would think the Gold/Black would be the most useful for most guys. I also use gold A LOT! It is like chestnut/carmel color . Here's some pics of Gold. Clearly different than Orange. HTH!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Hello fellow belt fans, I'm finally posting some action snaps! Yesterday, I wore my Domino Belt Buckle, with my Natural Chamonix/White Epsom, 32mm Belt.
> 
> It *was* worth all the effort to track this set down, yay! I was especially happy to find the Domino Buckle, as I like the way it mimics the shape and finish of my Barenia watch. And I'm loving the color of the Natural Chamonix side of the belt!



STUNNING combo.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Potsnu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. I was wondering if someone can help me out.
> 
> I recently came back from Europe, took me 4 stores to get the belt kit. I had to settle for Pewter/White.
> 
> The Toronto, Canada store is always out of stock but the online site has just been restocked.
> 
> I can't tell the difference between Black/Orange and Black/Gold.
> 
> I've seen the Orange in person, but now I need to rely on online pictures if I want to go Black/Gold. Would you say the Gold looks more tan in person? I know monitor colours can throw it off, so I want general opinion.
> 
> I should also I'm a guy, would the orange be too girly and I should go for Gold instead?
> 
> Your input would be appreciated. I've seen a lot of Orange in this thread, but I haven't seen much Gold.



Hey from one dude to another...i would get the gold. WAY more versatile. When i choose straps I go with a colour i already have a good amount of in my closet, then for the reverse side i go for versatility. Unless of course you have a lot of orange ide DEF fo for the gold.


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> STUNNING combo.



Thanks, *jimi*!  Hope you are enjoying your natural/white belt, as well!


----------



## jinete11

Just saw your post!  Thank you so much for uploading all those fab pics!  I guess the 24 could work for me - consider me officially *enabled*.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks, *jimi*!  Hope you are enjoying your natural/white belt, as well!



I am...BUT I've only worn it once since I got it. I LOVE it, but most of the fits I've worn it with I was either too scared to wear it for that occasion, or my LV Damier Azur belt was a better match. Its funny, my favorite belts (ALL my Hermes and my leopard print YSL) get worn the least.


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> I am...BUT I've only worn it once since I got it. I LOVE it, but most of the fits I've worn it with I was either too scared to wear it for that occasion, or my LV Damier Azur belt was a better match. Its funny, my favorite belts (ALL my Hermes and my leopard print YSL) get worn the least.



I'm sure it will find it's way into your wardrobe!  I thought I'd be wearing the white side more, but I'm so in love with the color of the natural chamonix, so versatile. I'll likely use that side, more.

PS  - Love your avatar...continue to be in awe of their immense creativity. Just watched the documentary 'George Harrison - Living in the Material World'. Interesting, and really well done.


----------



## MyHjourney

Sweetyqbk said:


> I've been looki g for blue/purple combo everywhere!!!!! For months!!! Where did u get it? Maybe if someone sees one they can let me know pleaseee


 
i got it at my local boutique in Singapore. felt so lucky when my friend and i finally found it! however i got mine months back. maybe it was the first batch? 
will lookout for you! what size are you looking for? and is it for 24mm or 32mm?


----------



## newmommy_va

Belt kits available online:

US H.com
Canada H.com
Australia H.com
UK H.com
FR H.com
JP H.com

HTH!! GL!


----------



## Stix

32 mm reverse leather for belt
ref. : 052000CAAB090	 
price : £285.00
quantity: 1	 £285.00

5382 Buckle
ref. : 064544CC06	 
price : £195.00
quantity: 1	 £195.00
Sub-total:	£480.00
Shipping costs:	£20.00
Total:	£500.00

Weird, the gold plated buckle is only 195 on the UK Hermes website. Placed my order though, still validating my order


----------



## preme123

Where would be the best place in UK that I'll have the most chance to get a Ceramic Belt? thanks


----------



## ModernDistrict

I got this new belt from my local store (Lausanne - Switzerland) yesterday and I immediately fell in love with the suede. I've never seen a suede belt before so I was even more thrilled when I saw it. Can somebody tell me if this is a rare find? 

The colors are vert bronze and ebene.


----------



## Myrkur

ModernDistrict said:


> I got this new belt from my local store (Lausanne - Switzerland) yesterday and I immediately fell in love with the suede. I've never seen a suede belt before so I was even more thrilled when I saw it. Can somebody tell me if this is a rare find?
> 
> The colors are vert bronze and ebene.



Wow that suede looks gorgeous!


----------



## yellowbee

etoile de mer said:


> Here's my current collection. I've been searching for a white/natural belt for months, and finally found one!  I request two additional holes in my belts, which allows me to wear them high on my waist, with jeans, and anywhere in between. I'd love to find etoupe, next!
> 
> Domino Belt Buckle
> Muse Belt Buckles in Gold and Palladium Plate
> White Epsom/Natural Chamonix, 32mm Belt
> Chocolate Togo/Black Box, 32mm Belt


I love your belt buckles!


----------



## americanroyal89

How hard is it to find a belt kit in the store? Every time I see one online it seems to be sold out before I can even buy it...is that common?


----------



## nguyenduyn

americanroyal89 said:


> How hard is it to find a belt kit in the store? Every time I see one online it seems to be sold out before I can even buy it...is that common?


 
I think it is basically if they want to sell it to you or not.  Here is how my situation went down.  

Wednesday, visit Hermes store: 
ME: I would like to buy my wife a constance belt.  It would be an intro to Hermes for us.
SA: We dont have any constance belt.  We have the smaller H belts (32mm)  The constance belt is bigger.
ME: I actually think that is what I want, I thought the all H belts were called the constant belts
SA brings out the belt kits, with different straps varying in sizes, from 95, 90, 85, and 2 different buckles in polished gold and polished silver.  However, per the SA, she she only has the straps in the dark brown/black.

I pick the 90, and the silver buckle, and bring it home for my wife.  However, it is slightly too long for her.  Therefore, we need to exchange the strap, and my wife decides she wants to give me one too.  So on Thursday, we visit the Hermes store.  SA from Wednesday is not there.  Here is how it goes:

Wife and Me: I would like to buy the H belt with a gold buckle.
SA2 : We dont have any of the H belts.
Me: I just bought my wife the H belt yesterday.  The SA from yesterday showed me straps in varying size.  
SA2: What I meant was we dont have any in men's size.  I can put you on the waiting list.
Me to Wife in native language: I know they have it here, I saw the different sizes when I bought yours.
Me:  Ok, I will be on the Waiting list.
Wife:  Lets go to the LV store and pick out a belt out for you.
SA2:  Can I get a measurement of your waist to know what size to order for you.
Me: Sure.  (Measures waist, decides on a 95) 
SA2: Actually, I think I have one in the back in your size.  It is actually reserved for someone, but I can sell it to you now.  However, all we have are these 2 gold buckles (not plain polished H buckles, but with designs that cost $60 more than the normal ones, even though I was shown the plain H buckles the day before)
Me: Sure.  I will buy it.  While I'm here too, I would like to exchange my wife's strap as the one I bought yesterday is too big.
SA2: We only have a strap in 85 that is a light brown and black, not the dark brown that you currently have.
Wife and Me:  We actually like the light brown better.

By seeing how it went down on both days, they supposedly didnt have what we originally wanted, and tried to put me on a waiting list.  When hearing that my wife wanted to go get a LV belt for me instead, somehow a strap magically appeared.  It is also a bit flakey about what buckles/strap options they had.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry, nguyenduyn, this is not unusual. Belts are scarce and sell VERY quickly. SAs do not always know current stock as shipments can arrive at any time. Just saw a related post from another TPFer on the inventory thread.


----------



## nguyenduyn

BBC said:


> Sorry, nguyenduyn, this is not unusual. Belts are scarce and sell VERY quickly. SAs do not always know current stock as shipments can arrive at any time. Just saw a related post from another TPFer on the inventory thread.


 
She said she may have my size before even going to the back to check, and I dont think a shipment would have arrived within our 5 minute time frame.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

nguyenduyn said:


> I think it is basically if they want to sell it to you or not.  Here is how my situation went down.
> 
> Wednesday, visit Hermes store:
> ME: I would like to buy my wife a constance belt.  It would be an intro to Hermes for us.
> SA: We dont have any constance belt.  We have the smaller H belts (32mm)  The constance belt is bigger.
> ME: I actually think that is what I want, I thought the all H belts were called the constant belts
> SA brings out the belt kits, with different straps varying in sizes, from 95, 90, 85, and 2 different buckles in polished gold and polished silver.  However, per the SA, she she only has the straps in the dark brown/black.
> 
> I pick the 90, and the silver buckle, and bring it home for my wife.  However, it is slightly too long for her.  Therefore, we need to exchange the strap, and my wife decides she wants to give me one too.  So on Thursday, we visit the Hermes store.  SA from Wednesday is not there.  Here is how it goes:
> 
> Wife and Me: I would like to buy the H belt with a gold buckle.
> SA2 : We dont have any of the H belts.
> Me: I just bought my wife the H belt yesterday.  The SA from yesterday showed me straps in varying size.
> SA2: What I meant was we dont have any in men's size.  I can put you on the waiting list.
> Me to Wife in native language: I know they have it here, I saw the different sizes when I bought yours.
> Me:  Ok, I will be on the Waiting list.
> Wife:  Lets go to the LV store and pick out a belt out for you.
> SA2:  Can I get a measurement of your waist to know what size to order for you.
> Me: Sure.  (Measures waist, decides on a 95)
> SA2: Actually, I think I have one in the back in your size.  It is actually reserved for someone, but I can sell it to you now.  However, all we have are these 2 gold buckles (not plain polished H buckles, but with designs that cost $60 more than the normal ones, even though I was shown the plain H buckles the day before)
> Me: Sure.  I will buy it.  While I'm here too, I would like to exchange my wife's strap as the one I bought yesterday is too big.
> SA2: We only have a strap in 85 that is a light brown and black, not the dark brown that you currently have.
> Wife and Me:  We actually like the light brown better.
> 
> By seeing how it went down on both days, they supposedly didnt have what we originally wanted, and tried to put me on a waiting list.  When hearing that my wife wanted to go get a LV belt for me instead, somehow a strap magically appeared.  It is also a bit flakey about what buckles/strap options they had.



If it was slightly too long, why not get them to just punch an extra hole or two? Belt kits go REALLY fast, so the SA MIGHT have been lying, or just testing how bad you actually want the belt, and if you actually respect the brand itself. They may just be trying to weed out the "bandwagon" Hermes fans, which personally, I have no problem with.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

ModernDistrict said:


> I got this new belt from my local store (Lausanne - Switzerland) yesterday and I immediately fell in love with the suede. I've never seen a suede belt before so I was even more thrilled when I saw it. Can somebody tell me if this is a rare find?
> 
> The colors are vert bronze and ebene.



STUNNING!



etoile de mer said:


> I'm sure it will find it's way into your wardrobe!  I thought I'd be wearing the white side more, but I'm so in love with the color of the natural chamonix, so versatile. I'll likely use that side, more.
> 
> PS  - Love your avatar...continue to be in awe of their immense creativity. Just watched the documentary 'George Harrison - Living in the Material World'. Interesting, and really well done.



Thank you! I keep telling everyone I know...LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE ARTIST who has made music since say..1964 was inspired by the Beatles (now I also include Bob Dylan btw), whether they know it or not. Its a fact. I DEF need to watch that documentary. Thank you!


----------



## nguyenduyn

jimihendrix1117 said:


> If it was slightly too long, why not get them to just punch an extra hole or two? Belt kits go REALLY fast, so the SA MIGHT have been lying, or just testing how bad you actually want the belt, and if you actually respect the brand itself. They may just be trying to weed out the "bandwagon" Hermes fans, which personally, I have no problem with.


 
I think it was testing/weeding out like you have mentioned.  My wife is losing some post-baby weight, which is why we didnt punch an extra hole or 2.   This is also the store close to us based on your location (Tysons), which on the 2 days I went was not that busy.  I dont think this store during this time (summer, mid-week) would be as busy, and this store does not have as high volume as other stores in NYC or Paris.


----------



## etoile de mer

yellowbee said:


> I love your belt buckles!



Thank you, *yellowbee*!


----------



## etoile de mer

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Thank you! I keep telling everyone I know...LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE ARTIST who has made music since say..1964 was inspired by the Beatles (now I also include Bob Dylan btw), whether they know it or not. Its a fact. I DEF need to watch that documentary. Thank you!



Each one brought so much talent, creativity, and willingness to experiment...making the collaboration so unique, and incredibly successful. I'm sure you'll like the movie!


----------



## ModernDistrict

jimihendrix1117 said:


> STUNNING!



Thank you


----------



## jimihendrix1117

nguyenduyn said:


> I think it was testing/weeding out like you have mentioned.  My wife is losing some post-baby weight, which is why we didnt punch an extra hole or 2.   This is also the store close to us based on your location (Tysons), which on the 2 days I went was not that busy.  I dont think this store during this time (summer, mid-week) would be as busy, and this store does not have as high volume as other stores in NYC or Paris.



They never really look busy, but trust me, those belts go like hot cakes. Size 90 and 95 are generally the most popular sizes Ive come to find with most designer belts. For them to even have a wide selection is a surprise to me. I will say I went through a whole ordeal on the phone one time. I was on the phone with them 7 different times throughout the whole day because I was told their was a rouge/choc strap in my size. I told the SA I would call back, as I was really waiting for a white strap, but wasnt sure I could resist a red strap. Forgot to get her name, so when I called back I was told they had no such strap. Back and forth calls...blah blah woof woof. I had given up hope and decided I didnt really NEED a red strap anyway. 5 mins after my last call with them I get a call back from the SA that originally told me about the rouge strap, confirming it was indeed in stock and being held for me. I was there in 10 mins flat.


----------



## americanroyal89

Hmmm the story makes me sad. I like to be able to just buy what I want. I can't say that I'm a fan of feeling like I need to audition for a sales associate to prove I'm worthy of purchasing something. That's why I was hoping to buy it online :/


----------



## newmommy_va

It's not a matter of how busy a boutique is during the week or during the season. There are belt kits on H.com every week - and every week they sell out before the end of the day of the first posting - regardless of season or day of the week. Sometimes they sell out within hours. Only rarely will a belt kit hang around for a day or two.

The same is true of stores. While you may not _see_ customers, there's a significant customer base for every store, many of whom merely request their preferred items to be held for them to pick up at their convenience. So, highly desired items rarely hit the sales floor, as they are reserved as soon as they arrive.

If you were sold a "reserved" belt that could be sold to you, then who knows the full story of that situation. <shrug> 



nguyenduyn said:


> I think it was testing/weeding out like you have mentioned.  My wife is losing some post-baby weight, which is why we didnt punch an extra hole or 2.   This is also the store close to us based on your location (Tysons), which on the 2 days I went was not that busy.  I dont think this store during this time (summer, mid-week) would be as busy, and this store does not have as high volume as other stores in NYC or Paris.


----------



## mvp4

ruriko said:


> Sorry I need to ask again but could someone please tell me whether Hermes still produce pure black belt which could place normal H constance buckle ? If so ,does it comes with both sides in swift/Togo/Epsom ? Sorry if it is a stupid question but I am new to Hermes belts and i don't want to look dump when i walk into H shop asking these questions >_< Thanks !



The constance buckle goes with the 42mm belt straps; and _majoiry_ of the 42mm belt straps I've personally seen are all Epsom leather on one side and "Box calf leather" on the other side. Wheras majority of 32mm belts I've seen are togo & box leather. 

Also, the belts are reversible (as I'm sure you know) and if I were you I'd get 2 different colors, rather than black on both sides. Make it versatile! Especially for the price you're paying - why not?


----------



## wekilledcouture

I have been waiting for 2 months for an 85cm black H belt in 32mm 
So annoying, as even then I have to have extra holes punched. 

Also, can they monogram belts?


----------



## Mi_Lan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok updated family pics (since I can't sleep hahahha)
> 
> *First up is Craie swift to Etain Epsom Permabrass CDC buckle 32mm *



Wow, so beautiful. I am searching for a white/black combination in size 24 but there is no luck....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow, so beautiful. I am searching for a white/black combination in size 24 but there is no luck....


Thx Hun!!

I've actually never seen a black to white combo in any of the sizes but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist... I just ask about belt kits alot and have never seen or been offered that combo. It also seems pretty hard to find a 24 mm in the US. I have only seen one or 2 at my boutique but they seem common overseas so maybe they will arrive in the US more now.... GL dear!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ruriko

mvp4 said:


> The constance buckle goes with the 42mm belt straps; and _majoiry_ of the 42mm belt straps I've personally seen are all Epsom leather on one side and "Box calf leather" on the other side. Wheras majority of 32mm belts I've seen are togo & box leather.
> 
> Also, the belts are reversible (as I'm sure you know) and if I were you I'd get 2 different colors, rather than black on both sides. Make it versatile! Especially for the price you're paying - why not?


 
Thanks for your opinion. You are right . Personally I would pick a reversible two colours belt rather than one but since my husband may not accept it ,that's why i think stick to black is more safe .
But i will try to convince him .


----------



## jimihendrix1117

wekilledcouture said:


> I have been waiting for 2 months for an 85cm black H belt in 32mm
> So annoying, as even then I have to have extra holes punched.
> 
> Also, can they monogram belts?



I'm pretty sure they dont make monogram belts



ruriko said:


> Thanks for your opinion. You are right . Personally I would pick a reversible two colours belt rather than one but since my husband may not accept it ,that's why i think stick to black is more safe .
> But i will try to convince him .



Why would your husband not accept a belt with black on just one side?? You might as well just get him a normal belt if thats the case.


----------



## hanagirl

Hi everyone! Some weeks ago I asked your opinion about sizing coz I wanted to surprise my husband with an H Buckle belt. He wears size 34 jeans and he told me before, that for belts he wear size 38.  Which the SAs at Hermes and even TPFer,  jimihendrix1117,  found strange!

So here's what happened....

The SA at H store suggested to get size 100 if he wears a size 38 with regular belts.  So I did. 

I surprised him with a reversible black/gold belt with brushed silver buckle for his birthday.  He was over the moon!!!   BUT...the belt was big for him!   Apparently, he made a mistake (his vision isn't that good).  Upon checking his regular belt, he realized he wears a size 36, NOT 38! LOL! :lolots: So the size 95 H belt would've been perfect for him.  You were right all along, jimihendrix1117! 

So we went to our H store and they added just one hole and it now fits him perfectly  He is a happy husband! 

Here's a photo of the belt...




Thank you for letting me share this story and photo


----------



## americanroyal89

^ Lucky Husband!

That is my dream belt! I am sure he will wear it proudly


----------



## jimihendrix1117

hanagirl said:


> Hi everyone! Some weeks ago I asked your opinion about sizing coz I wanted to surprise my husband with an H Buckle belt. He wears size 34 jeans and he told me before, that for belts he wear size 38.  Which the SAs at Hermes and even TPFer,  jimihendrix1117,  found strange!
> 
> So here's what happened....
> 
> The SA at H store suggested to get size 100 if he wears a size 38 with regular belts.  So I did.
> 
> I surprised him with a reversible black/gold belt with brushed silver buckle for his birthday.  He was over the moon!!!   BUT...the belt was big for him!   Apparently, he made a mistake (his vision isn't that good).  Upon checking his regular belt, he realized he wears a size 36, NOT 38! LOL! :lolots: So the size 95 H belt would've been perfect for him.  You were right all along, jimihendrix1117!
> 
> So we went to our H store and they added just one hole and it now fits him perfectly  He is a happy husband!
> 
> Here's a photo of the belt...
> 
> View attachment 2232126
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this story and photo




Very nice!! Happy I was of help to you.


----------



## H1837

Can anyone comment on how well these belts hold up?


----------



## newmommy_va

fyi, gorgeous chocolate to cobalt 32mm belt kit on H.com - size 115 only (so far) - w/the option of the Glenan belt buckle in gold or s&phw (same prices as H belt kit): http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-16730.html

Also posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/post-ebay-web-hermes-finds-758082-323.html#post24867203

More pics of the Glenan buckle here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-67.html#post24615512
Mod pic w/the Glenan buckle here (by glaucophane): http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-763914-282.html#post24597606

(Needless to say, the belt kits that were available yesterday, have all sold out.)


----------



## etoile de mer

H1837 said:


> Can anyone comment on how well these belts hold up?



Hello *H1837*, click here for a video, made and posted previously by *SoCal*. It shows how an Hermes belt looks after two years of wear. Hope this helps!


----------



## etoile de mer

americanroyal89 said:


> ^ Lucky Husband!
> 
> That is my dream belt! I am sure he will wear it proudly



Good luck finding your dream belt, *americanroyal89*! We all seem to be able to do so eventually...with time, patience, and a bit of luck!


----------



## H1837

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *H1837*, click here for a video, made and posted previously by *SoCal*. It shows how an Hermes belt looks after two years of wear. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much!


----------



## H1837

H1837 said:


> Thank you so much!


Does anyone know what the pricing is like for the alligator belt?


----------



## jimihendrix1117

H1837 said:


> Does anyone know what the pricing is like for the alligator belt?



Around $3300


----------



## H1837

jimihendrix1117 said:


> Around $3300


Can anyone recommend a store that actually has some of these in stock? They never seem to have them in many sizes at the stores I check. (Mens sizes)


----------



## macw613

Hi...*Are belts with box leather usually stiff?* To be specific the 42mm ones. I've read that the BAGS with box leather usually are, so I'm guessing that applies to the belts too? 

Ive owned a 32mm togo leather belt before which was really soft and not stiff at all. In comparison to a 42mm box leather belt I felt today..pretty stiff.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Israeli_Flava said:


> May I ask...Where did you purchase this kit? I'm no expert, but IMO it looks off ... and kits do not come in that type of packaging....



Oh, really? I got it from a reseller. But she guarantees I can return it if proven fake. Maybe I should have this verified on the authentication thread. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hanagirl

Trickster_Trix said:


> Oh, really? I got it from a reseller. But she guarantees I can return it if proven fake. Maybe I should have this verified on the authentication thread. Thanks for the concern.



I agree with Israeli_flava. The packaging is kinda off.   No expert either but I have purchased 3 belt kits so far and their packaging all look like this...


----------



## Scottish Girl

hanagirl said:


> I agree with Israeli_flava. The packaging is kinda off.   No expert either but I have purchased 3 belt kits so far and their packaging all look like this...
> View attachment 2239066



I have a special order from around 8 years ago maybe a little longer and it came in the same packaging as trickster trix posted.


----------



## hanagirl

Scottish Girl said:


> I have a special order from around 8 years ago maybe a little longer and it came in the same packaging as trickster trix posted.



Oh ok. Must be the older packaging then. Good to know.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

hanagirl said:


> I agree with Israeli_flava. The packaging is kinda off.   No expert either but I have purchased 3 belt kits so far and their packaging all look like this...
> View attachment 2239066



Oh!!! Hmm... that is disappointing.:cry: Thanks, hanagirl & Israeli_flava.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

Scottish Girl said:


> I have a special order from around 8 years ago maybe a little longer and it came in the same packaging as trickster trix posted.



Phew... so there is a chance that it isn't a knock off. Yay!!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Trickster_Trix said:


> Can someone help me identify the color and leather of this belt. (Sorry if I posted on the wrong thread). Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2188399
> View attachment 2188400
> View attachment 2188401



Hi Trickster_Trix. I'm not sure if my monitor is reflecting the true colour from the picture, but does it have a slight tint of pink ? If it is, then it should be beige-rose in colour. The reverse side is naturel. 
Don't worry about the box/packaging. Older belt kits comes like this. Actually some H stores still sell belts in this packaging nowadays. I have many packaging just like yours.  
Enjoy your belt kit, the colour is really beautiful.


----------



## Trickster_Trix

cr1stalangel said:


> Hi Trickster_Trix. I'm not sure if my monitor is reflecting the true colour from the picture, but does it have a slight tint of pink ? If it is, then it should be beige-rose in colour. The reverse side is naturel.
> Don't worry about the box/packaging. Older belt kits comes like this. Actually some H stores still sell belts in this packaging nowadays. I have many packaging just like yours.
> Enjoy your belt kit, the colour is really beautiful.



Hi! Yes, it does have a very faint tinge of pink. And that is a relief to hear! Thank goodness! For awhile there, I thought I was gonna faint. lol. That's why I love this forum, we all learn a lot from each other.


----------



## hanagirl

Trickster_Trix said:


> Phew... so there is a chance that it isn't a knock off. Yay!!!



Happy for you! Glad to know I was wrong


----------



## Trickster_Trix

hanagirl said:


> Happy for you! Glad to know I was wrong



Your thoughts are still appreciated! And the fact that your packaging looks better still remains. lol


----------



## Taneya

I was given the same box/packaging on one of the belt I purchased from Hermes store slightly more then a year ago. Does't bother me cos I have no use on those boxes.  Enjoy you belt kit


----------



## hanagirl

Trickster_Trix said:


> Your thoughts are still appreciated! And the fact that your packaging looks better still remains. lol





Taneya said:


> I was given the same box/packaging on one of the belt I purchased from Hermes store slightly more then a year ago. Does't bother me cos I have no use on those boxes.  Enjoy you belt kit



I agree!  It's just packaging.   As long as you have the real thing, the packaging shouldn't matter. Enjoy your belt!


----------



## Dejavuitton

ShopAddikt said:


> Has anyone ever seen this buckle?  I've been searching for a smooth H but came across this one.  I hope its not a fake!


I don't know if anyone has answered your question yet but it is called Calandre.


----------



## Dejavuitton

Hi everyone!!!

I am new to tPF and the Hermes belt thread. I have some questions and I hope some of the experts here can help me!!

I was planning to do some holiday shipping and realized that Fashionphile has several 18mm thin Hermes belts that are extremely stylish. (Below are the hyperlinks). I don't usually buy preowned items so I wonder if this style (18mm) has been discontinued and if unfortunately yes, are they really good deals on Fashionphile?

Thank you all in advance!!!

http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...Constance-18mm-H-Belt-70-Gold-Chocolate-41084

http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...ible-Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Gold-70-41291

http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Chocolate-70-41292


----------



## sabgianna

macw613 said:


> Hi...*Are belts with box leather usually stiff?* To be specific the 42mm ones. I've read that the BAGS with box leather usually are, so I'm guessing that applies to the belts too?
> 
> Ive owned a 32mm togo leather belt before which was really soft and not stiff at all. In comparison to a 42mm box leather belt I felt today..pretty stiff.


I have a black box belt with reverse side of gold togo. I don't think the belt is stiff at all. You should get one..they are so great to wear. And the black box is so chic!


----------



## Dejavuitton

sabgianna said:


> I have a black box belt with reverse side of gold togo. I don't think the belt is stiff at all. You should get one..they are so great to wear. And the black box is so chic!


Box Calf + Togo = soft and versatile
Box Calf + Box calf = likely to be stiff (many vintage pieces are bc on bc)
Box Calf + Courchevel = likely to be SUPER Stiff.

Hope it helps


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## perlerare

Trickster_Trix said:


> Oh, really? I got it from a reseller. But she guarantees I can return it if proven fake. Maybe I should have this verified on the authentication thread. Thanks for the concern.



I had to go and  find your pictures on page 115 of this thread.

No worries your Belt comes with the packaging that was consistant with the year of production. 
I do not see any concern here. 
Enjoy your belt !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HAPPY Holiday everyone!!!! I'm enjoying my lemonade in the cool AC laying on the couch doing nothing before the Fireworks tonight....  Lovin life!

Pics of Gold belt kit in action with Gold B....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

And for summer.... white belt kit in action....


----------



## hanagirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> And for summer.... white belt kit in action....



You look great Israeli_Flava!


----------



## Charlotta

Are these collier de chien buccales + orange/black belts hard to find at the stores in Paris? Or is the H buckle the only one which is harder 2 get?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hanagirl said:


> You look great Israeli_Flava!



Thx Hanagirl!


----------



## americanroyal89

I went to the Vienna Virginia store to see if they had any belt kits. But they didn't have any in my size  she took my information down but she said that she doesn't know when they would get once since they don't come often 

It kind of felt like I would never hear back.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

americanroyal89 said:


> I went to the Vienna Virginia store to see if they had any belt kits. But they didn't have any in my size  she took my information down but she said that she doesn't know when they would get once since they don't come often
> 
> It kind of felt like I would never hear back.



You might. You do have to understand you are a brand new customer (I'm assumming, sorry) trying to buy an item that it seems everyone and their ol lady want. Some customers are higher priority than others. No different from most any place, if you think about it. They took my name down, and I ended up getting a call back months later. Also, they can't offer you what you want if its not available. With Hermes its best to just be patient. If it is meant to be you will have what you want in time.


----------



## americanroyal89

Yea that is true. I am very new to the brand, and all my items so far have bed purchased online so they haven't had any interaction with me. Maybe I should go back and checkout the men's clic hh bracelet. I'm kind of intrigued by them...but I'm wary of wearing a bangle


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> And for summer.... white belt kit in action....


*IF*, I love the way you always bring bright sun on my computer ! You glow !


----------



## rumnyc

Hello all

I am a noob in hermes belts. honestly i didn't even know there was such a cult following 

I was in London recently on a business trip and decided to finally spluge on an H belt--I had been eyeing one for a while but I live in HK and everytime I tried to buy it, they never seemed to have it in stock (or didn't want to sell me).

So in London they had a variety of colors and I couldn't decide so bought two. One of them is the stamped H and the other is the Idem buckle.

The normal  H was easy to wear, but I can't figure out the right way to wear the idem buckle. I assume The single hole goes in first and then the tapered end with multiple hole goes in? The problem I have is there are two metal loops on the idem buckle and if I want to wear it with dress trousers and want a good fit (not a lose fit with jeans), then Its hard to make it go through both loops. I have to really suck in my stomach, make it go the first loop and make it then go through the send loop and try to fit the right hole. and the pin can easily scratch the belt. there must be a better way?

I have no such issues with the other H belt as it only has loop on one end so i can do the far loop first and then lock the pin.

Is idem buckle supposed to be so tricky?


----------



## Dejavuitton

H belt lovers!!! Behold! Belt kits are listed on H.com again!!!



Still waiting for help 




Dejavuitton said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I am new to tPF and the Hermes belt thread. I have some questions and I hope some of the experts here can help me!!
> 
> I was planning to do some holiday shipping and realized that Fashionphile has several 18mm thin Hermes belts that are extremely stylish. (Below are the hyperlinks). I don't usually buy preowned items so I wonder if this style (18mm) has been discontinued and if unfortunately yes, are they really good deals on Fashionphile?
> 
> Thank you all in advance!!!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...Constance-18mm-H-Belt-70-Gold-Chocolate-41084
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...ible-Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Gold-70-41291
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Chocolate-70-41292


----------



## Dejavuitton

rumnyc said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am a noob in hermes belts. honestly i didn't even know there was such a cult following
> 
> I was in London recently on a business trip and decided to finally spluge on an H belt--I had been eyeing one for a while but I live in HK and everytime I tried to buy it, they never seemed to have it in stock (or didn't want to sell me).
> 
> So in London they had a variety of colors and I couldn't decide so bought two. One of them is the stamped H and the other is the Idem buckle.
> 
> The normal  H was easy to wear, but I can't figure out the right way to wear the idem buckle. I assume The single hole goes in first and then the tapered end with multiple hole goes in? The problem I have is there are two metal loops on the idem buckle and if I want to wear it with dress trousers and want a good fit (not a lose fit with jeans), then Its hard to make it go through both loops. I have to really suck in my stomach, make it go the first loop and make it then go through the send loop and try to fit the right hole. and the pin can easily scratch the belt. there must be a better way?
> 
> I have no such issues with the other H belt as it only has loop on one end so i can do the far loop first and then lock the pin.
> 
> Is idem buckle supposed to be so tricky?


Yes. It is the way it is. I collect H buckles and wear them often, and the Idem is always my last choice. I will upload a pic later on.


----------



## americanroyal89

Lol sigh my size isn't online. The struggle haha

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## newmommy_va

Since you provided more details in the Treatment thread, I've replied to you there: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/treatment-in-hermes-stores-267768-70.html#post24952324

With Hermes - you either buy what you see, when you see it, if you want it. Or - you wait. <shrug>. We've all been there. You'll either find what you're looking for, eventually, or you'll find something else that strikes your fancy. It'll work out, one way or the other.

Good luck. 



americanroyal89 said:


> I went to the Vienna Virginia store to see if they had any belt kits. But they didn't have any in my size  she took my information down but she said that she doesn't know when they would get once since they don't come often
> 
> It kind of felt like I would never hear back.





americanroyal89 said:


> Yea that is true. I am very new to the brand, and all my items so far have bed purchased online so they haven't had any interaction with me. Maybe I should go back and checkout the men's clic hh bracelet. I'm kind of intrigued by them...but I'm wary of wearing a bangle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## newmommy_va

I haven't seen a selection like this on US H.com in a while. Here's today's update:

*24mm*

black/orange box/togo 85-100

$370 - all straps
_no buckles_

*32mm*

black/gold box/togo 85
orange croc 85-95
white/natural epsom/chamonix 115
storm blue croc 95
red/chocolate box/togo 75

$440 - all straps except croc
$3050 - orange croc strap
$3150 - storm blue croc strap
$270 - the following H buckles: gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated
$330 - hammered H buckle (gold plated)

*Total kit: 

$710 for non croc w/non hammered H buckle
$770 for non croc w/hammered H buckle
$3320 for orange croc w/non hammered H buckle
$3420 for storm blue croc w/non hammered H buckle*

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)) (_total belt kit prices for non croc belt straps_):
Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
Depart - $360 (permabrass, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
Glenan - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710

HTH.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

newmommy_va said:


> I haven't seen a selection like this on US H.com in a while. Here's today's update:
> 
> *24mm*
> 
> black/orange box/togo 85-100
> 
> $370 - all straps
> _no buckles_
> 
> *32mm*
> 
> black/gold box/togo 85
> orange croc 85-95
> white/natural epsom/chamonix 115
> storm blue croc 95
> red/chocolate box/togo 75
> 
> $440 - all straps except croc
> $3050 - orange croc strap
> $3150 - storm blue croc strap
> $270 - the following H buckles: gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated
> $330 - hammered H buckle (gold plated)
> 
> *Total kit:
> 
> $710 for non croc w/non hammered H buckle
> $770 for non croc w/hammered H buckle
> $3320 for orange croc w/non hammered H buckle
> $3420 for storm blue croc w/non hammered H buckle*
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)) (_total belt kit prices for non croc belt straps_):
> Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
> Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
> Depart - $360 (permabrass, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> Glenan - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
> 
> HTH.
> 
> View attachment 2252111



Those Croc straps!!


----------



## mvp4

Dejavuitton said:


> Box Calf + Togo = soft and versatile
> Box Calf + Box calf = likely to be stiff (many vintage pieces are bc on bc)
> Box Calf + Courchevel = likely to be SUPER Stiff.
> 
> Hope it helps



What about EPSOM + BOX calf leather? Probably stiff huh


----------



## newmommy_va

Good gracious! It's still raining belt kits!

Here's the update from the afternoon for US H.com: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-75.html#post24956358

Of course, all the 32mm non croc belt kits sold out by the evening. The availability of everything else - 24mm, 32mm croc straps, and buckles - are all the same - as of now. In the meantime, the following kits have been added:

*32mm*

black/blue jean box/togo 75, 85
black/orange box/togo 85
cinnamon/orange box/togo 90

The 42mm belt kit that was available for a split second, is now gone. 

HTH!


----------



## wekilledcouture

The belt drought has broken! 
Trying to see if I can get a 75cm 32mm sent to my uncle in the us and he can ship it here!


----------



## newmommy_va

And... the black/orange & cinnamon/orange are now gone... but US H.com has added:

*32mm*

grey/black epsom/chamonix 75

If there was ever a time to score a 75 - now is it. There was one belt kit in 75 last week. So far, there have been three belt kits in 75 this week, two of which are still available on H.com. 

HTH! GL! 

(Previous update is 2 posts above: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-75.html#post24959569)

Also... CDC belts for $2,050 are available:
Silver & palladium plated - size 105
Gold plated - size 90


----------



## meazar

I scored a black/etoupe Box/togo belt kit with Palladium H buckle at Paris Sevres last week... after the VAT refund came to $633.  The discount resulting from buying in Paris was just an added bonus... I've been waiting for a belt kit at my local H for MONTHS!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Omgd they were gone so quick!! 

Ladies i have question. Since i do not yet own a belt... do they come in Etoupe? I would love to match my B. The etone was absolutely stunning but i blinked and it was gone 

Also, which belt color do you feel is the most versetile other then black?


----------



## meazar

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Omgd they were gone so quick!!
> 
> Ladies i have question. Since i do not yet own a belt... do they come in Etoupe? I would love to match my B. The etone was absolutely stunning but i blinked and it was gone
> 
> Also, which belt color do you feel is the most versetile other then black?



Yes, I just got a black/etoupe in Paris last week.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

meazar said:


> Yes, I just got a black/etoupe in Paris last week.


 Doh i completely missed that you wrote that. Good to know it comes in that combo. Yay!


----------



## Chic Overload

nguyenduyn said:


> I think it is basically if they want to sell it to you or not.  Here is how my situation went down.
> 
> Wednesday, visit Hermes store:
> ME: I would like to buy my wife a constance belt.  It would be an intro to Hermes for us.
> SA: We dont have any constance belt.  We have the smaller H belts (32mm)  The constance belt is bigger.
> ME: I actually think that is what I want, I thought the all H belts were called the constant belts
> SA brings out the belt kits, with different straps varying in sizes, from 95, 90, 85, and 2 different buckles in polished gold and polished silver.  However, per the SA, she she only has the straps in the dark brown/black.
> 
> I pick the 90, and the silver buckle, and bring it home for my wife.  However, it is slightly too long for her.  Therefore, we need to exchange the strap, and my wife decides she wants to give me one too.  So on Thursday, we visit the Hermes store.  SA from Wednesday is not there.  Here is how it goes:
> 
> Wife and Me: I would like to buy the H belt with a gold buckle.
> SA2 : We dont have any of the H belts.
> Me: I just bought my wife the H belt yesterday.  The SA from yesterday showed me straps in varying size.
> SA2: What I meant was we dont have any in men's size.  I can put you on the waiting list.
> Me to Wife in native language: I know they have it here, I saw the different sizes when I bought yours.
> Me:  Ok, I will be on the Waiting list.
> Wife:  Lets go to the LV store and pick out a belt out for you.
> SA2:  Can I get a measurement of your waist to know what size to order for you.
> Me: Sure.  (Measures waist, decides on a 95)
> SA2: Actually, I think I have one in the back in your size.  It is actually reserved for someone, but I can sell it to you now.  However, all we have are these 2 gold buckles (not plain polished H buckles, but with designs that cost $60 more than the normal ones, even though I was shown the plain H buckles the day before)
> Me: Sure.  I will buy it.  While I'm here too, I would like to exchange my wife's strap as the one I bought yesterday is too big.
> SA2: We only have a strap in 85 that is a light brown and black, not the dark brown that you currently have.
> Wife and Me:  We actually like the light brown better.
> 
> By seeing how it went down on both days, they supposedly didnt have what we originally wanted, and tried to put me on a waiting list.  When hearing that my wife wanted to go get a LV belt for me instead, somehow a strap magically appeared.  It is also a bit flakey about what buckles/strap options they had.



I seriously love this story so much. I'll definitely have to use these lines! 

Best,

Luis


----------



## Chic Overload

Israeli_Flava said:


> HAPPY Holiday everyone!!!! I'm enjoying my lemonade in the cool AC laying on the couch doing nothing before the Fireworks tonight....  Lovin life!
> 
> Pics of Gold belt kit in action with Gold B....



Looking great! I can't wait to get my belt kit!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> *IF*, I love the way you always bring bright sun on my computer ! You glow !



You are such a darling! Thanks dear


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chic Overload said:


> Looking great! I can't wait to get my belt kit!



Thank you! Which one did you get??? Post pics so we can share the joy with you


----------



## ahhgoo

Does anyone have the 24mm Sydney belt buckle in gold? I bought one where the screw at the back is in "silver" color.  Since I bought it online, makes me wonder if its authentic now. Anyone with pix you can share?

On the hunt for a 24mm belt strap but never see any posted on H site in Canada.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## JDN

Oops wrong thread...sorry lol


----------



## Drnewbie

Ordered 2 belts last week! should arrive tomorrow and i cannnnot wait.  

unfortunately no 42mm only 32mm.  I got the Boucle H and the Idem H in gold.  

I went to the store last week too, and they had a 42mm but had 80 strap and he won't make the hole on the other side to make it fit.  He also told me "good luck" on finding any 32mm or 42mm online.  So i signed up for the wait-list.  

let me know you opinions and what are the differences in the H's brushed/boucle etc. i can't think of all the varieties right now.


----------



## Blingy

Hi, can I ask if hermes boutique will help to check authenticity of vintage H belts? I hope I'm posting in the right thread, if not pls direct me k, Tia!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blingy said:


> Hi, can I ask if hermes boutique will help to check authenticity of vintage H belts? I hope I'm posting in the right thread, if not pls direct me k, Tia!



No hun. Boutiques don't authenticate anything.

I don't think the forum does authentication of belts anymore because they are mostly machine made and heavily counterfeited (straps and buckles)


----------



## demonlover

rumnyc said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am a noob in hermes belts. honestly i didn't even know there was such a cult following
> 
> I was in London recently on a business trip and decided to finally spluge on an H belt--I had been eyeing one for a while but I live in HK and everytime I tried to buy it, they never seemed to have it in stock (or didn't want to sell me).
> 
> So in London they had a variety of colors and I couldn't decide so bought two. One of them is the stamped H and the other is the Idem buckle.
> 
> The normal  H was easy to wear, but I can't figure out the right way to wear the idem buckle. I assume The single hole goes in first and then the tapered end with multiple hole goes in? The problem I have is there are two metal loops on the idem buckle and if I want to wear it with dress trousers and want a good fit (not a lose fit with jeans), then Its hard to make it go through both loops. I have to really suck in my stomach, make it go the first loop and make it then go through the send loop and try to fit the right hole. and the pin can easily scratch the belt. there must be a better way?
> 
> I have no such issues with the other H belt as it only has loop on one end so i can do the far loop first and then lock the pin.
> 
> Is idem buckle supposed to be so tricky?


 
Another anomaly with the Idem buckle is that, due to the position of its back pin, the belt strap does not extend beyond the buckle like in the other models.  That is because Idem was actually not created as one of the belt kit buckles.  When I bought mine a few years back, the strap it came with was different from the other belt kit straps in that the end with the single hole is also tapered (not square), and the hole is positioned so that a fair bit of that end extends beyond the buckle.  The model must have then gained popularity (honestly I think appearance wise it is a good alternative to 5382), and H decided to market it as a belt kit buckle instead.  However, they couldnt have changed the position of its back pin without altering the design, so they just left it as it is.  But I think without that extension the belt looks oddly cut off.  In order to mix my Idem buckle with my other belt kit straps, I actually had an extra hole punched on most of them in order that there is an extension.


----------



## penguin_g

This is what I got today.


----------



## etoile de mer

penguin_g said:


> This is what I got today.



Enjoy your new belt!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello my belt friends! I took some quick snaps today. 

- White Epsom Belt and Gold Muse Buckle -


----------



## Anfang

etoile de mer said:


> Hello my belt friends! I took some quick snaps today.
> 
> - White Epsom Belt and Gold Muse Buckle -


*etoile de mer*, this is GREAT !!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Anfang said:


> *etoile de mer*, this is GREAT !!!



Thank you, *Anfang*!


----------



## Frivole88

i love the whole look. 


etoile de mer said:


> Hello my belt friends! I took some quick snaps today.
> 
> - White Epsom Belt and Gold Muse Buckle -


----------



## etoile de mer

kristinlorraine said:


> i love the whole look.



Many thanks, *kristinlorraine*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Hello my belt friends! I took some quick snaps today.
> 
> - White Epsom Belt and Gold Muse Buckle -



Simple, crisp and classic


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Simple, crisp and classic



Thank you, *IF*, and so nice to 'see' you!    Any new belts to share?   I'm still searching for my elusive, Etoupe. Belt straps seem so scarce!


----------



## biorin

etoile de mer said:


> Thank you, *IF*, and so nice to 'see' you!    Any new belts to share?   I'm still searching for my elusive, Etoupe. Belt straps seem so scarce!



I have no idea where you are but I saw some Etoupe straps in the Greenwich store! I'm just having a tough time justifying multiple belts with noir on one side :/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

biorin said:


> I have no idea where you are but I saw some Etoupe straps in the Greenwich store! I'm just having a tough time justifying multiple belts with noir on one side :/



Hello *biorin*, so nice of you to mention it! I already have Black Box/Brown Togo, so I know what you mean. But I decided duplicates are inevitable, when straps are so scarce! I say go for it, if they have your size!


----------



## michsyd

here is photo of my belts &#128525;


----------



## JDN

michsyd said:


> View attachment 2267293
> 
> here is photo of my belts &#128525;



Gorgeous belts...love the way you laid them out!!!


----------



## jp_536

JDN said:


> Gorgeous belts...love the way you laid them out!!!



Look who's here in this thread!! You're in trouble girl!! Lol!! . Once you venture here, there may be no turning back! Hahahaha!!


----------



## JDN

jp_536 said:


> Look who's here in this thread!! You're in trouble girl!! Lol!! . Once you venture here, there may be no turning back! Hahahaha!!



I'm just here for the eye candy...or am I? Lol..


----------



## wekilledcouture

Spontaneous purchase today. Went in to just touch base and they had an 85cm black box and navy Togo! Incredible. Best combination for me! I bought it within seconds. With the shiny H silver buckle. Will post photos soon!


----------



## redjazzy

I m new to H belts n noy familiar with the sizing. Is there any reference I can find


----------



## newmommy_va

Follow this link to a size guide: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-60.html#post24264738

GL



redjazzy said:


> I m new to H belts n noy familiar with the sizing. Is there any reference I can find


----------



## michsyd

JDN said:


> Gorgeous belts...love the way you laid them out!!!



tx  tpf is very addictive


----------



## Drnewbie

So I got my two 32mm decided to keep the "H" hammered in gold and 85cm strap.  the other was 95 and too long, went to Hermes to get holes punched, and believe it or not they had a 42mm Constance in 95.  Sales guy said he would only make 2 holes.  95 is way too big on me.  So I was like fine and exchanged the 95mm strap and 32mm Idem buckle (which I wasn't a fan of).

When I swiped and it was all said and done. He came back with 3holes punched and gave me a wink.  I was like cool thanks.  So now i officially have a 32mm Gold Hammered and 42mm in brushed Silver.  Ill post pic later.  

*Can anyone help me out Hermes.com Charged me tax on my original order.  I live in NJ and even the Sales guy said that the kits don't get charged tax.  I called their support and the lady said well we messed up we charged u tax on 1 buckle, when we should have charged you on both.  So why the contradiction? Also Hermes Store @ Shorthills didn't charge me tax on my Constance.  None the less im PO'ed.*


----------



## sarahmoon714

Hello ladies!

First time in this forum! Wondering how much a H belt retails for usd. Black with silver hardware. Thanks!


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay... I'm confused about the tax scenario that you've described... but I'll say this: For every state in which there is an Hermes boutique, sales tax is charged, whether a purchase was made in a boutique or online. As far as I know, there are no items that are "tax exempt". My understanding is that the only way to avoid paying sales tax (for US residents in the US) is to visit a boutique - and claim that you are visiting from a home state that doesn't have an Hermes boutique - or ship an Hermes.com order to a state that doesn't have a boutique.

For example, I reside in a state with an Hermes boutique. Regardless of what I purchase online, I'm always charged tax. 



Drnewbie said:


> So I got my two 32mm decided to keep the "H" hammered in gold and 85cm strap.  the other was 95 and too long, went to Hermes to get holes punched, and believe it or not they had a 42mm Constance in 95.  Sales guy said he would only make 2 holes.  95 is way too big on me.  So I was like fine and exchanged the 95mm strap and 32mm Idem buckle (which I wasn't a fan of).
> 
> When I swiped and it was all said and done. He came back with 3holes punched and gave me a wink.  I was like cool thanks.  So now i officially have a 32mm Gold Hammered and 42mm in brushed Silver.  Ill post pic later.
> 
> *Can anyone help me out Hermes.com Charged me tax on my original order.  I live in NJ and even the Sales guy said that the kits don't get charged tax.  I called their support and the lady said well we messed up we charged u tax on 1 buckle, when we should have charged you on both.  So why the contradiction? Also Hermes Store @ Shorthills didn't charge me tax on my Constance.  None the less im PO'ed.*


----------



## newmommy_va

Follow this link for detailed price information: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-75.html#post24956358

GL



sarahmoon714 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> First time in this forum! Wondering how much a H belt retails for usd. Black with silver hardware. Thanks!


----------



## Drnewbie

In NJ, Clothing is tax exempt.  This includes Shoes, belts, etc.  In other-words whatever is considered clothing.  Let me try and simplify.  When I exchanged 32mm blue/black strap with Idem buckle for the Constance 42mm w\ Brown/Black strap I was charged 300$ NO TAX.  

Hermes.com charged me 26.xx$ of tax on two Buckles and 2straps.  This was my ORIGINAL order approx 1580$ or so.  Now @7% 26.xx$ is actually tooo low on1500$ but too high for only 1 buckle ~330$ x.07 = ~23$.  

When I walked in to H@Shorthills the sales guy told me to call, and I did just that.  The following day the Finance rep called me & told me.  They charge Sales Tax on BeltKits and they accidentally charged me for 1 buckles not two.  This was their mistake and they corrected it. She said that H.com and H-store are different and they bill differently (fine, great, awesome). But last time I checked Tax is Tax and if things are Tax exempt, than don't charge tax on it.  

End of line = They won't refund my 23$ b/c they tax the belt kits @ H.com and not at H stores.  Apparently H.com has different Tax Laws.  She said if I wanted I can return the kit and purchase form the store.  Also she was VERY Stuck up about it, like good luck trying to find it @ store.  Never apologized once!  

I just want to get to the bottom of the tax rule.  Oh and BTW the first rep I spoke to on the phone told me, since H is sooo High End they have to charge tax on everything and due to the high end factor it's not considered clothing. :lolots:

I guess H won't miss me and I won't miss H.  



newmommy_va said:


> Okay... I'm confused about the tax scenario that you've described... but I'll say this: For every state in which there is an Hermes boutique, sales tax is charged. As far as I know, there are no items that are "tax exempt". My understanding is that the only way to avoid paying sales tax (for US residents in the US) is to claim that you are visiting - and your home state doesn't have an Hermes boutique. On the other hand, if you home state does have an Hermes boutique (even if it's hours away from where you live), sales tax will still be applied. It is my understanding that this is true for brick and mortar Hermes boutiques and Hermes.com.


----------



## newmommy_va

Ah!! Thank you for clarifying!

In my state, we have tax-exempt holidays, but they never include luxury items. For example, clothing under $100 is tax exempt, but clothing over $100 is not tax exempt. (Clothing includes shoes & belts, too.) The limits are different for different categories. I'm sure if our tax-exempt holidays included luxury items, people in my state would rush to buy all their designer RTW during the holiday! :lolots:



Drnewbie said:


> In NJ, Clothing is tax exempt.  This includes Shoes, belts, etc.  In other-words whatever is considered clothing.  Let me try and simplify.  When I exchanged 32mm blue/black strap with Idem buckle for the Constance 42mm w\ Brown/Black strap I was charged 300$ NO TAX.
> 
> Hermes.com charged me 26.xx$ of tax on two Buckles and 2straps.  This was my ORIGINAL order approx 1580$ or so.  Now @7% 26.xx$ is actually tooo low on1500$ but too high for only 1 buckle ~330$ x.07 = ~23$.
> 
> When I walked in to H@Shorthills the sales guy told me to call, and I did just that.  The following day the Finance rep called me & told me.  They charge Sales Tax on BeltKits and they accidentally charged me for 1 buckles not two.  This was their mistake and they corrected it. She said that H.com and H-store are different and they bill differently (fine, great, awesome). But last time I checked Tax is Tax and if things are Tax exempt, than don't charge tax on it.
> 
> End of line = They won't refund my 23$ b/c they tax the belt kits @ H.com and not at H stores.  Apparently H.com has different Tax Laws.  She said if I wanted I can return the kit and purchase form the store.  Also she was VERY Stuck up about it, like good luck trying to find it @ store.  Never apologized once!
> 
> I just want to get to the bottom of the tax rule.  Oh and BTW the first rep I spoke to on the phone told me, since H is sooo High End they have to charge tax on everything and due to the high end factor it's not considered clothing. :lolots:
> 
> I guess H won't miss me and I won't miss H.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jdell

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information on this type of belt buckle. Thanks!


----------



## drmrsjrp

Thinking about the CDC belt.  How do you wear it?  Is it hard to get?  Obvi black with GHW is hardest


----------



## sabgianna

drmrsjrp said:


> Thinking about the CDC belt.  How do you wear it?  Is it hard to get?  Obvi black with GHW is hardest


It depends what size u need. In my boutique (Germany) they had a couple, but sizes are large 85/90. One of them was navy shw. The larger ones like size 90 seem more available.


----------



## Dejavuitton

jdell said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information on this type of belt buckle. Thanks!


Calandre


----------



## jdell

do you know if it has to say "made in france" for it to be real? and what season its from?


----------



## newmommy_va

Please refer to these posts:

re: authenticity: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-61.html#post24329975 & http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-62.html#post24339292

re: name: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-61.html#post24335874



jdell said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information on this type of belt buckle. Thanks!





Dejavuitton said:


> Calandre





jdell said:


> do you know if it has to say "made in france" for it to be real? and what season its from?


----------



## newmommy_va

This tpfer's post has been answered in the same 3 posts referenced above (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-77.html#post25080271).



Dejavuitton said:


> I don't know if anyone has answered your question yet but it is called Calandre.


----------



## americanroyal89

My sales associate called me yesterday!! I now have the belt kit I wanted  I couldn't believe it happened so soon. I didn't think I would hear back for a while. Especially since my first time in the store I asked for it lol. I'm so happy


----------



## newmommy_va

Finally some new stock on US H.com. Here's the update:

*32mm*

black/gold box/togo 75
black/blue jean box/togo 110
black/orange box/togo 90
black/taupe box/togo 85, 100
orange croc 90, 95
white/natural epsom/chamonix 75, 80
red/chocolate box/togo 115

$440 - all straps except croc
$3050 - orange croc strap
$270 - the following H buckles: gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated
$330 - hammered H buckle (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)

*Total kit: *

$710 for non croc w/non hammered H buckle
$770 for non croc w/hammered H buckle
$3320 for orange croc w/non hammered H buckle

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)) (total belt kit prices for non croc belt straps):
 Idem - $340 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780
 Collier de Chien - $360 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
 Domino - $250 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690
 Depart - $360 (permabrass, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800
 Chaine d'Ancre - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710
 Glenan - $270 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710

hth. GL. 

Also... CDC belt for $2,050 is available:
Silver & palladium plated - size 105


----------



## meazar

Thanks newmommy_va! I got my black/etoupe belt kit in Paris earlier this month, in my HIP size, and thanks to your h.com intel, I got a blu de Galice/white strap today in my WAIST size!  Graet selection online, considering my store has NONE!  Waiting for FedEx...!


----------



## hanagirl

meazar said:


> Thanks newmommy_va! I got my black/etoupe belt kit in Paris earlier this month, in my HIP size, and thanks to your h.com intel, I got a blu de Galice/white strap today in my WAIST size!  Graet selection online, considering my store has NONE!  Waiting for FedEx...!



There was a blu de galice/white one?  I missed that!


----------



## newmommy_va

Congrats!! I saw the BdG belt kit - but I didn't post it - as I knew it'd go quickly - and I didn't want to torture everyone on here with yet another update post for only one belt kit. LOL 



meazar said:


> Thanks newmommy_va! I got my black/etoupe belt kit in Paris earlier this month, in my HIP size, and thanks to your h.com intel, I got a blu de Galice/white strap today in my WAIST size!  Graet selection online, considering my store has NONE!  Waiting for FedEx...!


----------



## newmommy_va

If I remember correctly, it was a 90 BdG/white swift/epsom. I considered it, thinking I could add extra holes... sigh... 



hanagirl said:


> There was a blu de galice/white one?  I missed that!


----------



## meazar

newmommy_va said:


> Congrats!! I saw the BdG belt kit - but I didn't post it - as I knew it'd go quickly - and I didn't want to torture everyone on here with yet another update post for only one belt kit. LOL


I was able to get just the strap, since I have a new, as yet unworn, buckle!  I hope I'm not the only one that needs different sizes for low-hip and waist!


----------



## newmommy_va

Nope!! 

Here's one tpfer's solution for wearing a long belt at the wast: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-69.html#post24647281. Pretty chic, I think! 



meazar said:


> I was able to get just the strap, since I have a new, as yet unworn, buckle!  I hope I'm not the only one that needs different sizes for low-hip and waist!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hanagirl

newmommy_va said:


> If I remember correctly, it was a 90 BdG/white swift/epsom. I considered it, thinking I could add extra holes... sigh...






meazar said:


> I was able to get just the strap, since I have a new, as yet unworn, buckle!  I hope I'm not the only one that needs different sizes for low-hip and waist!



Ugh. I missed it.  I've been stalking the site for months for an 85 white belt.  But the 90 will do since I can add an extra hole.  Woke up late today.   Oh well.  I'm glad it went to a fellow tPFer   Congrats, *meazar*!


----------



## newmommy_va

Like the last big inventory update for belt kits on US H.com (earlier in July, posted here) - it's continued to be a great day for belt kits - even into the evening!! So if you missed the ones earlier (great selection, posted here)... here's what's been added (so far):

*24mm*

_- straps only: $370 - _

black/gold tox/togo 95
black/orange box/togo 75, 80

*32mm*

_- buckles, kits, and pricing, are the same as earlier today, here - _

black/blue jean box/togo 90 (diff size than earlier)
black/orange box/togo 120 (diff size than earlier)
gold/yellow gold swift/epsom 80

*42mm*

black/chocolate box/chamonix 115
(there were two other 42mm belt straps - that disappeared quickly )

$600 - strap
$480 - all Constance 2 buckles - (silver & palladium plated, palladium plated, brushed palladium plated)
Total kit: $1080

_straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)_

Total belt kit w/Clou de Paris buckle: $1010 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)
Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $1010 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)
Total belt kit w/Domino buckle: $855 (brushed palladium plated)

hth. GL!


----------



## wekilledcouture

So annoying. I went to get my supposed black box / blue Togo belt I bought on Sunday punched, because I need it punched more than H will allow I took it to the place I go to get my engraving and shoes done. Upon looking at the belt in their lighting. I realized its not black but a very dark navy. 
I am very annoyed as it was sold to me as a black and I really wanted the belt for the races I'm attending on the 14th! 
Luckily I realized before it got punched! 
The belt is luckily still unworn and in original packaging!


----------



## etoile de mer

wekilledcouture said:


> So annoying. I went to get my supposed black box / blue Togo belt I bought on Sunday punched, because I need it punched more than H will allow I took it to the place I go to get my engraving and shoes done. Upon looking at the belt in their lighting. I realized its not black but a very dark navy.
> I am very annoyed as it was sold to me as a black and I really wanted the belt for the races I'm attending on the 14th!
> Luckily I realized before it got punched!
> The belt is luckily still unworn and in original packaging!



So sorry you were disappointed, very strange!  What does your receipt note the leather/color combo as being? Ironically, I'd love a dark navy, but haven't seen one! It seems dark navy, is much harder to find than black, so hopefully you can easily find a replacement.


----------



## meazar

meazar said:


> Thanks newmommy_va! I got my black/etoupe belt kit in Paris earlier this month, in my HIP size, and thanks to your h.com intel, I got a blu de Galice/white strap today in my WAIST size!  Graet selection online, considering my store has NONE!  Waiting for FedEx...!



Unbelievable!  After the email confirming the order, and the email telling me it was being processed... Hermes just called to tell me they cannot fill the order!!!  Fortunately, my wonderful SA called this morning (before the cancellation) with a chocolate strap for me.  Still not as unique as the BdG/white, though.  Maybe I should post this on the "H.com- Confusing and Mistake prone?" forum!


----------



## wekilledcouture

etoile de mer said:


> So sorry you were disappointed, very strange!  What does your receipt note the leather/color combo as being? Ironically, I'd love a dark navy, but haven't seen one! It seems dark navy, is much harder to find than black, so hopefully you can easily find a replacement.



To be honest I haven't looked at the receipt. I never do! I will have to have a look! I am taking it back today  I had been waiting months for one too!


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, I know how disappointing that is!! That's happened to me, too. 

I think several people start the check out process at the same time - and the one who completes their checkout first - is the one who scores. Meanwhile, everyone else is given the dreaded "cancelled order" notification.

So sorry this happened!! It'll be back... I've seen bdg/white several times this season already. As well as white/natural, white/blue jean, and white/red. GL!! 



meazar said:


> Unbelievable!  After the email confirming the order, and the email telling me it was being processed... Hermes just called to tell me they cannot fill the order!!!  Fortunately, my wonderful SA called this morning (before the cancellation) with a chocolate strap for me.  Still not as unique as the BdG/white, though.  Maybe I should post this on the "H.com- Confusing and Mistake prone?" forum!


----------



## wekilledcouture

wekilledcouture said:


> To be honest I haven't looked at the receipt. I never do! I will have to have a look! I am taking it back today  I had been waiting months for one too!



I had a look! Bleu indigo and bleu de prusse


----------



## adb

jdell said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information on this type of belt buckle. Thanks!



It is also called guilloche..


----------



## newmommy_va

That makes complete sense! The first time I saw bleu indigo - I thought it was black. I could only tell it was blue - against black. 

GL finding the belt you're looking for!! 



wekilledcouture said:


> I had a look! Bleu indigo and bleu de prusse


----------



## newmommy_va

It's definitely not guilloche. 

Here's an example of a guilloche buckle: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/post-memorial-day-reveal-754301-2.html#post22024933



adb said:


> It is also called guilloche..





jdell said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any information on this type of belt buckle. Thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

meazar said:


> Unbelievable!  After the email confirming the order, and the email telling me it was being processed... Hermes just called to tell me they cannot fill the order!!!  Fortunately, my wonderful SA called this morning (before the cancellation) with a chocolate strap for me.  Still not as unique as the BdG/white, though.  Maybe I should post this on the "H.com- Confusing and Mistake prone?" forum!



So sorry, *meazar*! This has happened to me as well, with H.com. Unfortunately, I don't think it's uncommon!  Best wishes finding it, again!


----------



## etoile de mer

wekilledcouture said:


> To be honest I haven't looked at the receipt. I never do! I will have to have a look! I am taking it back today  I had been waiting months for one too!





wekilledcouture said:


> I had a look! Bleu indigo and bleu de prusse



Ah, that does make sense, as bleu indigo is so dark. It does sound like a pretty combo though, but it's certainly not the black one you were needing! Best wishes in your search!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

americanroyal89 said:


> My sales associate called me yesterday!! I now have the belt kit I wanted  I couldn't believe it happened so soon. I didn't think I would hear back for a while. Especially since my first time in the store I asked for it lol. I'm so happy
> View attachment 2276407



Yay! Congrats!!! Black to gold right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Action shots from the other day before work.... Craie belt kit w/ Permabrass CDC buckle (other side of strap is Etain)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wekilledcouture said:


> I had a look! Bleu indigo and bleu de prusse



Uhm, that's a VERY rare combo. R u sure you want to return that one???? I mean the BI is so dark it can pass for black anyway.... I'd keep that one and get another in black/gold


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> Like the last big inventory update for belt kits on US H.com (earlier in July, posted here) - it's continued to be a great day for belt kits - even into the evening!! So if you missed the ones earlier (great selection, posted here)... here's what's been added (so far):
> 
> *24mm*
> 
> _- straps only: $370 - _
> 
> black/gold tox/togo 95
> black/orange box/togo 75, 80
> 
> *32mm*
> 
> _- buckles, kits, and pricing, are the same as earlier today, here - _
> 
> black/blue jean box/togo 90 (diff size than earlier)
> black/orange box/togo 120 (diff size than earlier)
> gold/yellow gold swift/epsom 80
> 
> *42mm*
> 
> black/chocolate box/chamonix 115
> (there were two other 42mm belt straps - that disappeared quickly )
> 
> $600 - strap
> $480 - all Constance 2 buckles - (silver & palladium plated, palladium plated, brushed palladium plated)
> Total kit: $1080
> 
> _straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)_
> 
> Total belt kit w/Clou de Paris buckle: $1010 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)
> Total belt kit w/Idem buckle: $1010 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated)
> Total belt kit w/Domino buckle: $855 (brushed palladium plated)
> 
> hth. GL!



You're so helpful dear!!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay! Congrats!!! Black to gold right?



Yup 

It is the 32mm black and gold with the brushed silver buckle. I am so excited haha I havent worn it yet because I can't figure out the perfect debut outfit haha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

americanroyal89 said:


> Yup
> 
> It is the 32mm black and gold with the brushed silver buckle. I am so excited haha I havent worn it yet because I can't figure out the perfect debut outfit haha



Yea I understand that feeling!!!
Honestly, this combo is the perfect everyday combo so after your debut... it will be an everyday thang  Trust me.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Action shots from the other day before work.... Craie belt kit w/ Permabrass CDC buckle (other side of strap is Etain)



Lovely ensemble, *IF*!  And Craie is such a nice off-white, to have.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Uhm, that's a VERY rare combo. R u sure you want to return that one???? I mean the BI is so dark it can pass for black anyway.... I'd keep that one and get another in black/gold



Just what I was thinking...


----------



## etoile de mer

americanroyal89 said:


> Yup
> 
> It is the 32mm black and gold with the brushed silver buckle. I am so excited haha I havent worn it yet because I can't figure out the perfect debut outfit haha



I missed your post that you'd found it, sending congrats!  Once you decide on the perfect debut ensemble, we need to see modeling snaps!


----------



## scholastican

Israeli_Flava said:


> Uhm, that's a VERY rare combo. R u sure you want to return that one???? I mean the BI is so dark it can pass for black anyway.... I'd keep that one and get another in black/gold


 
I agree with IF, BDP/BI isn't easy to come by. It is a very nice combo with the box side serving as dressier blue, and the textured lighter side can be both dressy or casual, given its tonal stitching. Black tends to be more readily available as the box flip side of other colored belt straps anyway, why not get that as your second strap?


----------



## wekilledcouture

newmommy_va said:


> Oh, I know how disappointing that is!! That's happened to me, too.
> 
> I think several people start the check out process at the same time - and the one who completes their checkout first - is the one who scores. Meanwhile, everyone else is given the dreaded "cancelled order" notification.
> 
> So sorry this happened!! It'll be back... I've seen bdg/white several times this season already. As well as white/natural, white/blue jean, and white/red. GL!!



All fixed now! I got very lucky. My store had just gotten a new delivery. And they actually had an 80cm! In black box and orange Togo. So not only does it fit better (and it's actually black) I was able to have holes punched at H so a lot less stress and I got it the same day. Excellent! The box still had t been unwrapped from its plastic when they brought it out


----------



## wekilledcouture

etoile de mer said:


> Just what I was thinking...



I honestly wouldn't wear it! So hopefully it now goes to some lucky lady who will wear it


----------



## etoile de mer

wekilledcouture said:


> All fixed now! I got very lucky. My store had just gotten a new delivery. And they actually had an 80cm! In black box and orange Togo. So not only does it fit better (and it's actually black) I was able to have holes punched at H so a lot less stress and I got it the same day. Excellent! The box still had t been unwrapped from its plastic when they brought it out



Yay, so glad to hear it all worked out so well for you! And Black Box/Orange Togo is such a nice combo, subdued and dressy on one side, splashy and fun on the other!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wekilledcouture said:


> All fixed now! I got very lucky. My store had just gotten a new delivery. And they actually had an 80cm! In black box and orange Togo. So not only does it fit better (and it's actually black) I was able to have holes punched at H so a lot less stress and I got it the same day. Excellent! The box still had t been unwrapped from its plastic when they brought it out



Perfect ending!!! Congrats!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know if 24mm buckle shows up on the website?  I went to both H stores in Hawaii and they both only had the shiny buckle but my friend in Japan wants the brushed/matte buckle.  One store had the strap in the color and size she wanted  She said its always sold out at the Sapporo H store so I'm hoping I can find it for her here.  
And I saw a purple croc CDC belt with SHW while I was at the Waikiki Hermes if anyone was looking for one.


----------



## newmommy_va

I haven't seen one recently... although it's possible that such a combination would sell out almost as soon as it was posted online... 

The EU H.com has stocked the 24mm H belt/Sydney belt in the past. As has Japan H.com. 

Have you considered posting a request for info in the Japan H boutiques thread, too (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/h-good-avail-in-japan-only-help-recommendations-736937.html)? 

Maybe another tpfer can pitch in with some advice? GL!



yakusoku.af said:


> Does anyone know if 24mm buckle shows up on the website?  I went to both H stores in Hawaii and they both only had the shiny buckle but my friend in Japan wants the brushed/matte buckle.  One store had the strap in the color and size she wanted  She said its always sold out at the Sapporo H store so I'm hoping I can find it for her here.
> And I saw a purple croc CDC belt with SHW while I was at the Waikiki Hermes if anyone was looking for one.


----------



## yakusoku.af

newmommy_va said:


> I haven't seen one recently... although it's possible that such a combination would sell out almost as soon as it was posted online...
> 
> The EU H.com has stocked the 24mm H belt/Sydney belt in the past. As has Japan H.com.
> 
> Have you considered posting a request for info in the Japan H boutiques thread, too (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/h-good-avail-in-japan-only-help-recommendations-736937.html)?
> 
> Maybe another tpfer can pitch in with some advice? GL!



Thanks!
I think part of why she wants me to look for it here is because it might be cheaper in the US? The SA that helped me said he would call if it came in but he didn't have a time frame.  I was kind of hoping maybe it pops up on the website so I can order it instead of waiting for a phone call in case there are other clients that are looking for the same buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## wekilledcouture

Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfect ending!!! Congrats!



Thank you! It's amazing how much more expensive h is in aus. Every time it shocks me. They are $845 over here for 32mm belt kit!


----------



## scholastican

top to bottom:

24mm etain/ocre epsom/swift strap, shiny gold mini Constance buckle
24mm blue jean/black togo/box strap, shiny silver mini Constance buckle
32mm orange/black togo/box strap, hammered gold buckle
32mm bleu de prusse/bleu indigo togo/box strap, striee silver buckle
32mm gold/black togo/box strap
32mm chocolat/black togo/box strap, guilloche gold buckle


----------



## Sterre

Talked to my SA today and some of the belts for coming season:

Dark blue/ blue (she didn't say which ones on this one as I wasn't interested)
Green/dark green/taupeish? (Same here)
Capuchine/orange
Blue saphir/malachit (bright green)
Chocolate/sable


----------



## etoile de mer

scholastican said:


> top to bottom:
> 
> 24mm etain/ocre epsom/swift strap, shiny gold mini Constance buckle
> 24mm blue jean/black togo/box strap, shiny silver mini Constance buckle
> 32mm orange/black togo/box strap, hammered gold buckle
> 32mm bleu de prusse/bleu indigo togo/box strap, striee silver buckle
> 32mm gold/black togo/box strap
> 32mm chocolat/black togo/box strap, guilloche gold buckle



What a fun collection, *scholastican*, thanks so much for posting!  I love your Bleu de Prusse Togo/Bleu Indigo Box, I think that's the one I'd like to find next. And, I'm finding myself drawn to orange too...and I don't really own much orange! But it seems it would be such a great pop of color, especially in the summer. Do you find you wear it much?


----------



## etoile de mer

Sterre said:


> Talked to my SA today and some of the belts for coming season:
> 
> Dark blue/ blue (she didn't say which ones on this one as I wasn't interested)
> Green/dark green/taupeish? (Same here)
> Capuchine/orange
> Blue saphir/malachit (bright green)
> Chocolate/sable



Thanks for posting, *Sterre*! Do you think the Dark Blue/Blue mentioned may be the Bleu de Prusse Togo/Bleu Indigo Box? Some of each season's stock seems to come in quickly, while other items trickle in so slowly. It makes it hard to know what's current, versus what's last season. Chocolate/Sable sounds pretty, too. Keep us posted, if you hear more info!


----------



## scholastican

etoile de mer said:


> What a fun collection, *scholastican*, thanks so much for posting!  I love your Bleu de Prusse Togo/Bleu Indigo Box, I think that's the one I'd like to find next. And, I'm finding myself drawn to orange too...and I don't really own much orange! But it seems it would be such a great pop of color, especially in the summer. Do you find you wear it much?


Thanks, Etoile! Belts are fun, versatile, and an easy way to enhance and elevate any outfit. The orange/black belt kit was my first, and found it really versatile for just about any neutral outfit(black, white, navy, green, khaki, tan, olive). The BdP/BI is dreamy, you should get it when you see it as it isn't as easy to come by a color without the black box as its flip side. The chocolat is so elegant when paired with the gold guilloche buckle. And of course you cannot go wrong with a staple such as the gold/black strap. Even better, I opted to get H belt straps in Husband's waist size so he can wear them(when I think his outfit calls for it), I just had extra holes put in so I can wear it on my low waist and hip for jeans/pants. Makes them more cost effective, I call them time share belts


----------



## newmommy_va

Love this!! 



scholastican said:


> Thanks, Etoile! Belts are fun, versatile, and an easy way to enhance and elevate any outfit. The orange/black belt kit was my first, and found it really versatile for just about any neutral outfit(black, white, navy, green, khaki, tan, olive). The BdP/BI is dreamy, you should get it when you see it as it isn't as easy to come by a color without the black box as its flip side. The chocolat is so elegant when paired with the gold guilloche buckle. And of course you cannot go wrong with a staple such as the gold/black strap. Even better, I opted to get H belt straps in Husband's waist size so he can wear them(when I think his outfit calls for it), I just had extra holes put in so I can wear it on my low waist and hip for jeans/pants. Makes them more cost effective, *I call them time share belts*


----------



## scholastican

newmommy_va said:


> Love this!!


Function and form, right? Thanks, newmommy_va!


----------



## etoile de mer

scholastican said:


> Thanks, Etoile! Belts are fun, versatile, and an easy way to enhance and elevate any outfit. The orange/black belt kit was my first, and found it really versatile for just about any neutral outfit(black, white, navy, green, khaki, tan, olive). The BdP/BI is dreamy, you should get it when you see it as it isn't as easy to come by a color without the black box as its flip side. The chocolat is so elegant when paired with the gold guilloche buckle. And of course you cannot go wrong with a staple such as the gold/black strap. Even better, I opted to get H belt straps in Husband's waist size so he can wear them(when I think his outfit calls for it), I just had extra holes put in so I can wear it on my low waist and hip for jeans/pants. Makes them more cost effective, I call them time share belts



*scholastican*, thanks so much for your reply! 

Loved hearing your thoughts regarding the various colors. I started with basics (Chocolate Togo/Black Box, Natural Chamonix/White Espsom...and on its way to me, Etoupe Togo/Black Box). Now I'm ready to branch out a bit.  Do you know if the Bleu de Prusse Togo/Bleu Indigo Box is a current offering...do you you have the reference number?  And is the stitching on the Bleu Indigo Box side the color of Bleu de Prusse? Seems somewhat contrasting in your photo, but a bit hard to tell. 

How great that you can share with your husband! Due to scarcity and price, I decided mine needed to do double duty, too. I have two extra holes put in mine, so that I can wear them high on my waist, low with jeans, and anywhere in between. I mind a teeny bit seeing the extra holes, when wearing my belts with jeans, but certainly not enough to warrant buying two different sizes!


----------



## scholastican

etoile de mer said:


> *scholastican*, thanks so much for your reply!
> 
> Loved hearing your thoughts regarding the various colors. I started with basics (Chocolate Togo/Black Box, Natural Chamonix/White Espsom...and on its way to me, Etoupe Togo/Black Box). Now I'm ready to branch out a bit.  Do you know if the Bleu de Prusse Togo/Bleu Indigo Box is a current offering...do you you have the reference number?  And is the stitching on the Bleu Indigo Box side the color of Bleu de Prusse? Seems somewhat contrasting in your photo, but a bit hard to tell.
> 
> How great that you can share with your husband! Due to scarcity and price, I decided mine needed to do double duty, too. I have two extra holes put in mine, so that I can wear them high on my waist, low with jeans, and anywhere in between. I mind a teeny bit seeing the extra holes, when wearing my belts with jeans, but certainly not enough to warrant buying two different sizes!


The reference number I have for BdP/BI is the same as the gold/noir belt strap -- H052000CA. Stitching seems tonal for both sides, like for the orange/noir, etain/ocre, chocolat/noir belt straps. HTH!


----------



## adb

newmommy_va said:


> It's definitely not guilloche.
> 
> Here's an example of a guilloche buckle: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/post-memorial-day-reveal-754301-2.html#post22024933



Ooopps! Sorry.. I stand corrected!  it is striee..


----------



## etoile de mer

scholastican said:


> The reference number I have for BdP/BI is the same as the gold/noir belt strap -- H052000CA. Stitching seems tonal for both sides, like for the orange/noir, etain/ocre, chocolat/noir belt straps. HTH!



Hi *scholastican*, thanks so much for the additional info! I think the reference number you noted must just designate a belt as being Togo/Box, and the letters and numbers that are added to the end of this reference number, designate the actual colors and size. Likely my sales associate can just work with the verbal description. I'll start with that.


----------



## scholastican

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *scholastican*, thanks so much for the additional info! I think the reference number you noted must just designate a belt as being Togo/Box, and the letters and numbers that are added to the end of this reference number, designate the actual colors and size. Likely my sales associate can just work with the verbal description. I'll start with that.



You're welcome  I did consider the color code might be tacked on somewhere towards the end, and tried to decipher if there were any variations in the string of letters and numbers. Felt like I was an engineer writing software code or something for a while, hehe  But, no, the only nos. added were the belt strap size (85). Even so, they are same size, so there goes my add'l info, oops!


----------



## etoile de mer

scholastican said:


> You're welcome  I did consider the color code might be tacked on somewhere towards the end, and tried to decipher if there were any variations in the string of letters and numbers. Felt like I was an engineer writing software code or something for a while, hehe  But, no, the only nos. added were the belt strap size (85). Even so, they are same size, so there goes my add'l info, oops!



So nice of you to investigate and decipher for me,  many thanks!


----------



## hlover234

Hey everyone,
I have a quick question about the 24mm belt vs the 32mm.
Is the H buckle the same size for the 2 in terms of height and width?
Also would you be able to use the 24mm on a 32mm belt?

Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## wekilledcouture

hlover234 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a quick question about the 24mm belt vs the 32mm.
> Is the H buckle the same size for the 2 in terms of height and width?
> Also would you be able to use the 24mm on a 32mm belt?
> 
> Thanks



They are different sizes so no, a 24mm buckle wouldn't fit on a 32mm strap


----------



## etoile de mer

hlover234 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a quick question about the 24mm belt vs the 32mm.
> Is the H buckle the same size for the 2 in terms of height and width?
> Also would you be able to use the 24mm on a 32mm belt?
> 
> Thanks



Hello *hlover*! 

If you go back a page to *scholastican*'s post #1952 - here - you'll see her two 24mm belts at the top of the photo, and her 32mm belts below. The numbers 24 and 32 designate the width in mm (or height, if you prefer) of the belts. The 24mm are about 1" wide, while the 32mm are about 1 1/4" wide. The buckles are made specifically for the various widths, and are not interchangeable.

You can also use her photo for visual reference, regarding the size difference of the H buckles, 24 vs 32.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hlover234

Thanks for the info guys 

Are all hermes buckles for the 32mm the same size? or are some wider and or taller?


----------



## etoile de mer

hlover234 said:


> Thanks for the info guys
> 
> Are all hermes buckles for the 32mm the same size? or are some wider and or taller?



Hi again! Yes, there is variation. For a quick visual comparison, go to "france.hermes.com" , and then under "Femme" choose, "Ceintures" , then, "a composer", then "32mm". The French site currently has quite a lot of buckles to choose from, and as you'll see, they do vary in size. FYI, buckles can only be purchased with a belt, but the belt straps can be purchased without a buckle.


----------



## hlover234

Ahh cool I see the different styles 
But I mean, for the standard H buckle, are there different width and heights? or is there only 1 size for the standard H?


----------



## etoile de mer

hlover234 said:


> Ahh cool I see the different styles
> But I mean, for the standard H buckle, are there different width and heights? or is there only 1 size for the standard H?



Oh, my...I'm afraid that's beyond my limited level of expertise! :wondering Perhaps someone else can jump in with advice specifically about the variations of the H buckles!


----------



## wekilledcouture

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, my...I'm afraid that's beyond my limited level of expertise! :wondering Perhaps someone else can jump in with advice specifically about the variations of the H buckles!



There's 24mm 32mm and 43mm. There is no "standard" size. But for women the most bought buckle is 24 (according to my SA) unisex is 32mm and 42mm is most commonly used as a waist belt or men's belt(same SA told me this) 
There are also thinner ones I've seen but these are always croc w diamond hardware. Beyond this I don't understand what you mean by standard. But I suppose the 32mm is the most common?


----------



## wekilledcouture

wekilledcouture said:


> There's 24mm 32mm and 43mm. There is no "standard" size. But for women the most bought buckle is 24 (according to my SA) unisex is 32mm and 42mm is most commonly used as a waist belt or men's belt(same SA told me this)
> There are also thinner ones I've seen but these are always croc w diamond hardware. Beyond this I don't understand what you mean by standard. But I suppose the 32mm is the most common?



Sorry that's 42mm


----------



## Dejavuitton

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, my...I'm afraid that's beyond my limited level of expertise! :wondering Perhaps someone else can jump in with advice specifically about the variations of the H buckles!



Some vintage H buckles are about 1mm shorter but they do fit 32mm strap. And there is one type of 30mm Constance buckle (not 24mm, not 42mm) that only fit straps around 30mm wide. My collection so far consists of 26 H buckles and I will upload a picture for you as reference.


----------



## etoile de mer

hlover234 said:


> Ahh cool I see the different styles
> But I mean, for the standard H buckle, are there different width and heights? or is there only 1 size for the standard H?





Dejavuitton said:


> Some vintage H buckles are about 1mm shorter but they do fit 32mm strap. And there is one type of 30mm Constance buckle (not 24mm, not 42mm) that only fit straps around 30mm wide. My collection so far consists of 26 H buckles and I will upload a picture for you as reference.



*Dejavuitton*, so nice of you to step in to help *hlover234*, with detailed info!   I look forward to seeing your collection.


----------



## Dejavuitton

etoile de mer said:


> *Dejavuitton*, so nice of you to step in to help *hlover234*, with detailed info!   I look forward to seeing your collection.



Gold Polished Constance 24mm
Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
Silver Polished Constance 42mm

From left to right
First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.

I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.


----------



## Dejavuitton

Dejavuitton said:


> Gold Polished Constance 24mm
> Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
> Silver Polished Constance 42mm
> 
> From left to right
> First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
> Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
> Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.
> 
> I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.



Also, I haven't made up my mind purchasing the 18mm belts yet. Below are two on Fashionphile. Both Size 70. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Chocolate-70-41292

http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...ible-Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Gold-70-41291


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dejavuitton said:


> Gold Polished Constance 24mm
> Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
> Silver Polished Constance 42mm
> 
> From left to right
> First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
> Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
> Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.
> 
> I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.



Amazeballs


----------



## etoile de mer

Dejavuitton said:


> Gold Polished Constance 24mm
> Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
> Silver Polished Constance 42mm
> 
> From left to right
> First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
> Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
> Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.
> 
> I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.



What a great collection, *Dejavuitton*, so fun to see! And I'm admiring your perfect storage case...please share the details. I'm a long way from needing all those storage slots, for my three buckles , but wonder if smaller cases are available. I assume its a jewelry box, but each spot is the ideal size to nestle a buckle!


----------



## Dejavuitton

etoile de mer said:


> What a great collection, *Dejavuitton*, so fun to see! And I'm admiring your perfect storage case...please share the details. I'm a long way from needing all those storage slots, for my three buckles , but wonder if smaller cases are available. I assume its a jewelry box, but each spot is the ideal size to nestle a buckle!


It's a 24 slot watch box. I took out all the watch pillows and let each box accommodate a buckle. 42mm buckles won't fit though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

Dejavuitton said:


> Also, I haven't made up my mind purchasing the 18mm belts yet. Below are two on Fashionphile. Both Size 70.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Chocolate-70-41292
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/HERMES-...ible-Constance-18mm-H-Belt-Noir-Gold-70-41291



I saw a gorgeous, skinny belt kit at my boutique, which I assume it was an 18mm. The belt was black croc, and the buckle was so spectacular. It was a white gold Chaîne d'Ancre, encrusted with diamonds.  So beautiful...hated to leave it behind.  I hope it found a happy home.


----------



## etoile de mer

Dejavuitton said:


> It's a 24 slot watch box. I took out all the watch pillows and let each box accommodate a buckle. 42mm buckles won't fit though.



Oh, thank you, such a smart idea! I'll poke around for a smaller one, for my tiny (yet growing) collection!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

Dejavuitton said:


> Gold Polished Constance 24mm
> Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
> Silver Polished Constance 42mm
> 
> From left to right
> First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
> Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
> Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.
> 
> I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.



 Im just stunned right now. This is AMAZING!


----------



## ckpfashion

I recently purchased a Constance belt an at the time was fuzzy on the difference between Constance
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the H belt. Now that I have the Constance H I am wondering if there are other buckles that will fit the 42mm size?? I would love to be able to buy more and mix and match leathers and buckles. Any feedback of what you've seen is helpful! I hope I didn't make the wrong choice with the Constance


----------



## marksgirls

I don't think there are many other buckles like the 32mm but I'm not positive


----------



## chaerimk

I know Hermes.com sometime have the Idem buckle in 42mm.


----------



## telesbrize

I'm preparing to take the plunge into My first Hermes belt. I'm going for the classic Constance 32mm to primarily wear with jeans and am considering the 24mm later to wear on my true waist. 

As far as sizing goes... I wear a 27/28 jean and the 85cm fits on the center hole. If I get a 90cm, there will be more to tuck in, but no hole will show.  For those of you who have gotten some mileage out of your belts, do you prefer the larger or smaller fit?

Similarly, do you prefer a smaller size to wear at your natural waist with dresses or to use a larger size that can be worn lower as well?


----------



## newmommy_va

It does seem that there are less buckle options with the 42mm size - than the 32mm size. My last H.com stock update included a few bucke options for the 42mm (as well as variations to the Constance 2 buckle, itself), here: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-77.html#post25091094

HTH. GL!



ckpfashion said:


> I recently purchased a Constance belt an at the time was fuzzy on the difference between Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the H belt. Now that I have the Constance H I am wondering if there are other buckles that will fit the 42mm size?? I would love to be able to buy more and mix and match leathers and buckles. Any feedback of what you've seen is helpful! I hope I didn't make the wrong choice with the Constance


----------



## Princess D

I have been wanting a black CDC belt with gold hardware forever! Thry never have my size.  
I remember reading here they make a CDC mini belt with is less wide than the regular ones.  When I was asking my SA's about that, 2 at 2 different stores said they do not know about the mini - it's not on their system now anyway. Do you ladies know if it's been discontinued?  I much prefer the thinner one for my frame .  Thanks!


----------



## hlover234

Hey everyone,

I really like the larger sized 42mm belt.
Do the 42mm come in just the constance style? or do they come in the different "H" buckles like the 32mm?


----------



## newmommy_va

Yes. There are buckle options with the 42. Here's what was available for 42mm belt kits on Hermes.com back in July: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-77.html#post25091094



hlover234 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I really like the larger sized 42mm belt.
> Do the 42mm come in just the constance style? or do they come in the different "H" buckles like the 32mm?


----------



## hlover234

Hi, 
I was looking specifically for this H buckle, do they make it in 42mm?

http://www.poupishop.com/accessoriessold/hermes_buckle_classsic_silver_brushed_6.jpg


----------



## newmommy_va

I have yet to see an H buckle (the buckle in the link) on a 42mm belt. Perhaps another tpfer could chime in?

On the other hand, the Constance 2 buckle for the 42mm _does_ come in brushed hardware. GL.



hlover234 said:


> Hi,
> I was looking specifically for this H buckle, do they make it in 42mm?
> 
> http://www.poupishop.com/accessoriessold/hermes_buckle_classsic_silver_brushed_6.jpg


----------



## stdrop

yes, they make the Constance buckle in 42mm, they are just hard to find.  my girlfriend has one.


----------



## Potsnu

Does Hermes offer the service to re-polish buckles as they get worn out? Or do you simply have to buy a new one?

My buckle is only a few months old and I have a few random scratches, not too noticable. If not, I guess I'll have to explore ways of polishing back the finish myself.

Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Potsnu said:


> Does Hermes offer the service to re-polish buckles as they get worn out? Or do you simply have to buy a new one?
> 
> My buckle is only a few months old and I have a few random scratches, not too noticable. If not, I guess I'll have to explore ways of polishing back the finish myself.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, they will polish the buckle for a fee.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hlover234 said:


> Hi,
> I was looking specifically for this H buckle, do they make it in 42mm?
> 
> http://www.poupishop.com/accessoriessold/hermes_buckle_classsic_silver_brushed_6.jpg



Yes, it is called a constance buckle.


----------



## hlover234

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, it is called a constance buckle.




The Constance buckle looks a bit different, I was wondering if they have that exact H in 42mm size.


----------



## jimihendrix1117

hlover234 said:


> The Constance buckle looks a bit different, I was wondering if they have that exact H in 42mm size.



From what Ive seen they do not make a 5382 style buckle for the 42mm belts. I have only ever seen fakes with the 5382 style on a 42mm strap. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## pinaylovebags

Dejavuitton said:


> Gold Polished Constance 24mm
> Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
> Silver Polished Constance 42mm
> 
> From left to right
> First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
> Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
> Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.
> 
> I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.


Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection


----------



## etoile de mer

telesbrize said:


> I'm preparing to take the plunge into My first Hermes belt. I'm going for the classic Constance 32mm to primarily wear with jeans and am considering the 24mm later to wear on my true waist.
> 
> As far as sizing goes... I wear a 27/28 jean and the 85cm fits on the center hole. If I get a 90cm, there will be more to tuck in, but no hole will show.  For those of you who have gotten some mileage out of your belts, do you prefer the larger or smaller fit?
> 
> Similarly, do you prefer a smaller size to wear at your natural waist with dresses or to use a larger size that can be worn lower as well?



Hello *telesbrize*, As belts have been so scarce, so far I've purchased mine so that the largest hole is the one I use with jeans, and then I've had two extra holes punched, so that I can also wear them higher, on my waist. Here are a couple of links to photos (here and  here) of me wearing mine on the largest hole. I mind a teeny bit seeing the extra holes when worn with jeans, but not enough to hunt for, and pay for, duplicate belts! And often, at least one extra hole can be hidden behind a belt loop. Good luck, and come back to model for us when you're found one!


----------



## wekilledcouture

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *telesbrize*, As belts have been so scarce, so far I've purchased mine so that the largest hole is the one I use with jeans, and then I've had two extra holes punched, so that I can also wear them higher, on my waist. Here are a couple of links to photos (here and  here) of me wearing mine on the largest hole. I mind a teeny bit seeing the extra holes when worn with jeans, but not enough to hunt for, and pay for, duplicate belts! And often, at least one extra hole can be hidden behind a belt loop. Good luck, and come back to model for us when you're found one!



I got lucky, I never wear things on the hips, so it wasn't a big deal for mel I got two extra holes holes punched in my 85cm next to the last one at hermes and one extra at the place I go for shoes etc. so now I can wear it as a waist belt. And also with high rise jeans etc. on the third extra hole I got punched its still loose on the waist depending on the clothing. But I can wear it with everything thing now and because the holes are all next to each other it doesn't bother me if I wear it lower! I just wished they had an 80cm but I couldn't keep waiting. They are just so scarce


----------



## telesbrize

Thank you for the advice! I may do the 85 with extra holes. Can't wait for my first orange box belt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hlover234 said:


> The Constance buckle looks a bit different, I was wondering if they have that exact H in 42mm size.



No, not that I am aware of dear.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> From what Ive seen they do not make a 5382 style buckle for the 42mm belts. I have only ever seen fakes with the 5382 style on a 42mm strap. I could very well be wrong.



I agree. My SA explained that the term Constance buckle refers strictly to the 42mm belt kit and the 5382 to the 32mm belt kit.


----------



## Dejavuitton

Hey guys!!!

Time to go shopping again!!


----------



## Dejavuitton

Hey CDC Lovers!!

I talked to my friends yesterday and was told they find not only CDC belts are hard to come across in H boutiques, but also preowned ones are hard to find. So below are some of the ones I have found and hopefully it will help someone get the CDC she has been longing for.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-...old-plated-collier-de-chien-belt-size-70.html
$995 on Yoogiscloset. Size 70

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...old-plated-collier-de-chien-belt-size-80.html
$5900 on Yoogiscloset. Crocodile. Size 80.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...m-hardware-collier-de-chien-belt-size-85.html
$2000 on Yoogiscloset. Brand new. Size 85.

http://fashionphile.com/HERMES-Courchevel-Collier-De-Chien-Belt-Gold-65--42466
$1095 on Fashionphile. Size 65

http://fashionphile.com/HERMES-Box-Leather-Collier-De-Chien-Belt-Ardoise-75-42247
$1436 on Fashionphile. Size 75

http://www.portero.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=collier
Two more on Portero, a little over priced.


----------



## telesbrize

I posted to authenticate a second hand belt not realizing that belts are not authenticated on TPF. Can anyone recommend someone who can authenticate belts?


----------



## love_it

Ladies and Gentleman,
Please help! I purchased a CDC buckle for my 24mm strap on eBay and it arrived today. I am concerned becasue it is A LOT heavier than my H buckle for 32mm straps. Also, the screw in the back is silver while the buckle itself is gold, and the ring on it seems quite large..... Can you please take a look and maybe compare to your CDC buckles?
It also says Made in Switzerland while my H buckle doesn't say that at all.
Thank you so much in advance!
The seller kikigalop with 481 positive feedbacks...
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3d610b3127ccef3aaba42d65900000030O00AcNmjlm0bOGIPbz4I/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00108643946820130831231407446.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3d610b3127ccef3aa4370968f00000030O00AcNmjlm0bOGIPbz4I/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00108643946820130831231407427.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3d610b3127ccef3aa81a1963f00000030O00AcNmjlm0bOGIPbz4I/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00108643946820130831231439036.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3d610b3127ccef3ab3f7eb6f300000030O00AcNmjlm0bOGIPbz4I/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00108643946820130831231437431.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/


----------



## kittyvoo

telesbrize said:


> I posted to authenticate a second hand belt not realizing that belts are not authenticated on TPF. Can anyone recommend someone who can authenticate belts?


I'm not an expert on the subject, but I have used the service at My Poupette and found their service excellent. Good luck!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## telesbrize

kittyvoo said:


> I'm not an expert on the subject, but I have used the service at My Poupette and found their service excellent. Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## jimihendrix1117

They dont make 42mm quizz buckles do they? I'm done with belts, but im just trying to confirm something


----------



## LittleMy17

telesbrize said:


> I'm preparing to take the plunge into My first Hermes belt. I'm going for the classic Constance 32mm to primarily wear with jeans and am considering the 24mm later to wear on my true waist.
> 
> As far as sizing goes... I wear a 27/28 jean and the 85cm fits on the center hole. If I get a 90cm, there will be more to tuck in, but no hole will show.  For those of you who have gotten some mileage out of your belts, do you prefer the larger or smaller fit?
> 
> Similarly, do you prefer a smaller size to wear at your natural waist with dresses or to use a larger size that can be worn lower as well?




I am the same size as you, and think that the middle hole is a nice fit because then you don't have extra belt material making your abdomen look thicker on profile, but that's just my preference.  As for whether 24mm or 32mm is better on the natural waist, I think that also has to do with whether you're short, average, or long waisted.  If you're short waisted, a thinner belt might be more flattering.


----------



## shoppingnew3ie

Hello,

I'm new here. I have a hermes belt that I got from someone. I want to punch a extra hole in it and was wondering if hermes would do it even though I'm not on their system. Also does anyone know what the cost will be? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## hanagirl

shoppingnew3ie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here. I have a hermes belt that I got from someone. I want to punch a extra hole in it and was wondering if hermes would do it even though I'm not on their system. Also does anyone know what the cost will be? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you



They'll do it for free.  Just bring it in any H store.


----------



## shoppingnew3ie

Thank you hanagirl


----------



## mvp4

Ive seen several people say Hermes boutiques wont authenticate things. But is this a way to check if my belt/strap is authentic? 

In other words - the fact they would be willing to punch an extra hole or 2 for me = authentic? Or if they turned it down due to authenticity doubts = not real?


----------



## Halothane

They will refuse to punch holes if it is not authentic.


----------



## newmommy_va

Unfortunately, Hermes customer service being what it is, I would not say that whether or not a boutique will or will not punch holes is a guarantee either way.

The only way to assure authenticity is to purchase at least one authentic belt from a boutique or H.com. Then, if you have an eye for detail, use that one as your guide to compare with any future belts you're considering.



mvp4 said:


> Ive seen several people say Hermes boutiques wont authenticate things. But is this a way to check if my belt/strap is authentic?
> 
> In other words - the fact they would be willing to punch an extra hole or 2 for me = authentic? Or if they turned it down due to authenticity doubts = not real?


----------



## shoppingnew3ie

Well I went into Hermes today and they punch a hole for me with no issue's. The sale women was very nice. Although she never said anything she did check my strap before agreeing to punch the hole. She even refuse my tip


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jimihendrix1117 said:


> They dont make 42mm quizz buckles do they? I'm done with belts, but im just trying to confirm something



Not that I've ever seen....


----------



## Onthego

Okay so I'm off to Paris. I need to know if they will polish my belt buckles. I have one silver and one gold. They are from 1997 and 2004, I bought both at the boutique. They are horribly scratched up. So I have been told by my boutique they send to Paris and it takes 6 months. So if I am in Paris will they do it for me on the spot? Or does it take many days? Just curious if I should take them or not. I think I will take one if them anyway. Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Onthego said:


> Okay so I'm off to Paris. I need to know if they will polish my belt buckles. I have one silver and one gold. They are from 1997 and 2004, I bought both at the boutique. They are horribly scratched up. So I have been told by my boutique they send to Paris and it takes 6 months. So if I am in Paris will they do it for me on the spot? Or does it take many days? Just curious if I should take them or not. I think I will take one if them anyway. Thank you.



Have fun in Paris. My guess is that they will still need to be sent out. I would expect that you will need to leave them.


----------



## yakusoku.af

I'm still on the hunt for the 24mm H buckle in brushed palladium and I've run into some of the worse customer service when I called to see if it was available. One SA said she couldn't even tell me if they had it or not because it might be sold out by the time I get there. Another claimed they don't even make the 24mm in brushed palladium. But she quickly took if back when I mentioned I was in the store a month ago and no one told me that they didn't make it anymore. And does anyone else get questioned rudely to see if you are an actual customer or if you live near the Hermes store? 
Has anyone seen a 24mm brushed palladium H buckle at Hermes recently? I've left my info with 2 SAs here in Honolulu, 1 at each store but its been a month and no word yet. I call periodically to check just in case too. 
TIA


----------



## yHermes

Did Hermes increase the price of the H belt to around $1,000?

http://www.leccrin.com/images/products/Hermes_Belt_Box_Calf_Leather_And_Togo_Leather_With_Gold_Hardware_In_Coffee_With_Black_Colors_1159_1.jpg


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## thehobo

yHermes said:


> Did Hermes increase the price of the H belt to around $1,000?
> 
> http://www.leccrin.com/images/products/Hermes_Belt_Box_Calf_Leather_And_Togo_Leather_With_Gold_Hardware_In_Coffee_With_Black_Colors_1159_1.jpg


Well I bought the standard brushed paladium 32mm belt kit 2 months ago and it was only 710+tax ( and 10 cents for the bag lol..)


----------



## thehobo

Just a question. Hermes does not make  gold belt kits in 38mm right? Because I've seen a few people wear them (I assumed they were fake, but it's confusing because the people I've seen with them have the money to buy from the store... and they claimed they got it from the store). One of my close friends actually received one of these kits from the Hermes store in Chicago... but the problem is he bought it because a SA called him saying they had the belt kits in stock.. so he ordered it over the phone and had it shipped to him. I even saw the charge to Hermes on his Chase Bank statement (he payed around 1.2k).The buckles look the same as the standard 5382 buckle for the 32mm belt kit, just bigger that fit the "38" mm strap. However the stamping on the strap that is supposed to be on the left side of the belt appeared on the right side.. so that was a big red flag along with the fact that I'm pretty sure 38mm belt kits don't exist. So I'm pretty sure my friend got scammed by the SA from chicago, this was about 5 months ago, and he still hasn't resolved to try and get to the bottom of this. (He called the store a few times and spoke to the manager/employees and they all denied it being fake based on the stamp positioning, but he didn't bring up the 38mm belt kit issue since none of us were aware that that kind of size doesn't exist).

BTW: Do certain kind of H belts have the stamping on the right side? Or are all of them supposed to be on the left side? (Or is this specifically just for H buckle belt kits). I don't think I'm able to post ebay links here. But if you search "hermes blue crocodile belt" there is one result that shows up being sold by a reputable (Seems like it) seller for $3k. The belt looks nice but the stamping is on the right side... so does that mean it's fake? If someone could look at the pictures and provide feedback to quell my curiosity it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yHermes

thehobo said:


> Well I bought the standard brushed paladium 32mm belt kit 2 months ago and it was only 710+tax ( and 10 cents for the bag lol..)


I remember during end of August Hermes.com restock the belts were around $1,000. Anyone purchase recently that can confirm price increase? (usa)


----------



## chris_sd

yHermes said:


> I remember during end of August Hermes.com restock the belts were around $1,000. Anyone purchase recently that can confirm price increase? (usa)



I just called h boutique. Price is still the same~ don't worry, i will buy one tomorrow~


----------



## jimihendrix1117

thehobo said:


> Just a question. Hermes does not make  gold belt kits in 38mm right? Because I've seen a few people wear them (I assumed they were fake, but it's confusing because the people I've seen with them have the money to buy from the store... and they claimed they got it from the store). One of my close friends actually received one of these kits from the Hermes store in Chicago... but the problem is he bought it because a SA called him saying they had the belt kits in stock.. so he ordered it over the phone and had it shipped to him. I even saw the charge to Hermes on his Chase Bank statement (he payed around 1.2k).The buckles look the same as the standard 5382 buckle for the 32mm belt kit, just bigger that fit the "38" mm strap. However the stamping on the strap that is supposed to be on the left side of the belt appeared on the right side.. so that was a big red flag along with the fact that I'm pretty sure 38mm belt kits don't exist. So I'm pretty sure my friend got scammed by the SA from chicago, this was about 5 months ago, and he still hasn't resolved to try and get to the bottom of this. (He called the store a few times and spoke to the manager/employees and they all denied it being fake based on the stamp positioning, but he didn't bring up the 38mm belt kit issue since none of us were aware that that kind of size doesn't exist).
> 
> BTW: Do certain kind of H belts have the stamping on the right side? Or are all of them supposed to be on the left side? (Or is this specifically just for H buckle belt kits). I don't think I'm able to post ebay links here. But if you search "hermes blue crocodile belt" there is one result that shows up being sold by a reputable (Seems like it) seller for $3k. The belt looks nice but the stamping is on the right side... so does that mean it's fake? If someone could look at the pictures and provide feedback to quell my curiosity it would be appreciated. Thanks!



38mm???? Right now there is only 42mm, 32mm, 24mm, and I think 18mm. Also, when it comes to fakes ANY and EVERYBODY can have them, regardless of affluence or "class" (I guess lack thereof in this case). There have been celebs with fakes, so no one is immune to having fakes, unless they follow the simple rule I tell everyone. ONLY buy from a boutique or the official website ONLY. Its so easy, yet everyone wants to buy else where. So with that said, leave ebay alone. Just wait till the kit you want is in stock. You'll be much more satisfied in the end.



yHermes said:


> I remember during end of August Hermes.com restock the belts were around $1,000. Anyone purchase recently that can confirm price increase? (usa)



Are you sure you werent looking at the 42mm kits? Those go $1080 or so, which is standard. Never saw 32mm for more that $710, unless you select a more/less expensive buckle.


----------



## stdrop

jimihendrix1117 said:


> 38mm???? Right now there is only 42mm, 32mm, 24mm, and I think 18mm. Also, when it comes to fakes ANY and EVERYBODY can have them, regardless of affluence or "class" (I guess lack thereof in this case). There have been celebs with fakes, so no one is immune to having fakes, unless they follow the simple rule I tell everyone. ONLY buy from a boutique or the official website ONLY. Its so easy, yet everyone wants to buy else where. So with that said, leave ebay alone. Just wait till the kit you want is in stock. You'll be much more satisfied in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you werent looking at the 42mm kits? Those go $1080 or so, which is standard. Never saw 32mm for more that $710, unless you select a more/less expensive buckle.


If you look on the hermes France website, you will see they have the 3,sizes right now. And they have gold in the 42mm


----------



## jimihendrix1117

stdrop said:


> If you look on the hermes France website, you will see they have the 3,sizes right now. And they have gold in the 42mm



Im confused?


----------



## Annac2002

Hello,

My friend is traveling to Paris and will be there for 3 days.

I would like to get my fiance a H belt as his wedding gift.

I have a few questions and would love if anyone could help.

Is it cheaper to purchase the belt in Paris vs Canada or US? What is the price difference?

Is there is certain location she should visit? (one that might have more stock and be a bigger store?)

Is what's on the Hermes site what they would have in stock at this time?

Is there is a waiting list?

I went on the website and there are quite a few different belt buckles - I just want the original... which one would that be?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My friend is leaving tomorrow, so I need to let her know what I want etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CharmedByH

Hi, i think younare referring to the constance (H) belt.
As in any H goodies, the price is definitely cheaper in Paris compared to US and Canada, about 15 to 20 pct lower.
You should def try FSH first, but based in experience all three stores have different stocks
Good luck!


----------



## yHermes

chris_sd said:


> I just called h boutique. Price is still the same~ don't worry, i will buy one tomorrow~


whats the price for 32mm Gold?

USA


----------



## dnv2310

Hi PFers, I'm new to Hermes. I'm looking to buy an Hermes belt. Can everyone post his/her pic of the belt and price for me please. Thanks. And are the belts easy to get? Is the waiting list long? TIA


----------



## Valentinegirl

How has the EPSOM belts wore?  Or should I go with Togo?


----------



## fashiongal1

I located a gold buckle black/chocolate belt in size 75 and my local store said this size was very hard to get. I really wanted the black/gold combo instead. Is this very hard to get?


----------



## DiorKiss

Hi girls!
I decided to get a reversible Hermès Constance belt! It just adds a lot of flair to every outfit and I love the look of it. 
I really can't decide what color I should get though! I'm getting a gold buckle, that's for sure, but I don't know whether I should go for tan, chocolate brown or grey leather. Any opinions? What color do you like most?


----------



## dnv2310

hanagirl said:


> Hi everyone! Some weeks ago I asked your opinion about sizing coz I wanted to surprise my husband with an H Buckle belt. He wears size 34 jeans and he told me before, that for belts he wear size 38.  Which the SAs at Hermes and even TPFer,  jimihendrix1117,  found strange!
> 
> So here's what happened....
> 
> The SA at H store suggested to get size 100 if he wears a size 38 with regular belts.  So I did.
> 
> I surprised him with a reversible black/gold belt with brushed silver buckle for his birthday.  He was over the moon!!!   BUT...the belt was big for him!   Apparently, he made a mistake (his vision isn't that good).  Upon checking his regular belt, he realized he wears a size 36, NOT 38! LOL! :lolots: So the size 95 H belt would've been perfect for him.  You were right all along, jimihendrix1117!
> 
> So we went to our H store and they added just one hole and it now fits him perfectly  He is a happy husband!
> 
> Here's a photo of the belt...
> 
> View attachment 2232126
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this story and photo




I love this one and thinking of getting my husband the same thing. Can you tell me how much? And can you give me your SA info plz? TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Katel

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow, so beautiful. I am searching for a white/black combination in size 24 but there is no luck....





Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx Hun!!
> O
> I've actually never seen a black to white combo in any of the sizes but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist... I just ask about belt kits alot and have never seen or been offered that combo. It also seems pretty hard to find a 24 mm in the US. I have only seen one or 2 at my boutique but they seem common overseas so maybe they will arrive in the US more now.... GL dear!!!!



I am a tad under the weather and have been enjoying this thread from start to finish for the first time... the belt kits are somewhat of an obsession of mine for some time now; I very much appreciate all your stories and pictures - thank you.

I wanted to give you hope Mi_Lan, that there is a black box to white epsom 24mm beltstrap combo - I own two, so I know they do exist. I bought mine six or so years back with the Sydney and Queen buckles.


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> I am a tad under the weather and have been enjoying this thread from start to finish for the first time... the belt kits are somewhat of an obsession of mine for some time now; I very much appreciate all your stories and pictures - thank you.
> 
> I wanted to give you hope Mi_Lan, that there is a black box to white epsom 24mm beltstrap combo - I own two, so I know they do exist. I bought mine six or so years back with the Sydney and Queen buckles.



Hello *Katel*, so nice to see you here! I've enjoyed so many of your snaps and posts on various other Hermes threads. (I too enjoy a good 'start to finish' session with a fun thread, now and then.) Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Frivole88

there are lots of belt kits available now at Hermes.com US site. hurry, grab them before they're gone.


----------



## ShopAddikt

Has anyone see a red/navy combo recently? I've seen used ones for sale but never on the site. Kits still available online. Got this strap:


----------



## etoile de mer

ShopAddikt said:


> Has anyone see a red/navy combo recently? I've seen used ones for sale but never on the site. Kits still available online. Got this strap:



So pretty, congrats!  Is it chocolate/cobalt? Please come back and post, when it arrives! Looks to be such a gorgeous blue! Not sure regarding a current offering of red/navy. It's not one I've seen recently.


----------



## Katel

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *Katel*, so nice to see you here! I've enjoyed so many of your snaps and posts on various other Hermes threads. (I too enjoy a good 'start to finish' session with a fun thread, now and then.) Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!


 

thank you very much, etoile de mer - so very kind of you 

in my stroll through the thread, I saw so many pics/people that I wanted to comment on...I was nearly through the thread and only saw a couple buckles that "got away" (am still hunting those), and thought I had escaped any new urges - until I reached pg 118 and saw you model the Domino with your watch.

WOW!

that buckle never interested me until I saw your pictures...a couple things jumped out: it is so symmetrical with the belt loops when worn - I never realized that looking at the stock H.com pic...also, the match in shape (and brushed hw - so nice!) with your watch is really attractive and subtle...my watch is a big square, which might mimic the Domino shape....

oh oh! I think I need that buckle! eeeks! 

(thank you in advance  )

p.s. I never would have posted this except for your very kind note; kindness sent out always returns home


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> thank you very much, etoile de mer - so very kind of you
> 
> in my stroll through the thread, I saw so many pics/people that I wanted to comment on...I was nearly through the thread and only saw a couple buckles that "got away" (am still hunting those), and thought I had escaped any new urges - until I reached pg 118 and saw you model the Domino with your watch.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> that buckle never interested me until I saw your pictures...a couple things jumped out: it is so symmetrical with the belt loops when worn - I never realized that looking at the stock H.com pic...also, the match in shape (and brushed hw - so nice!) with your watch is really attractive and subtle...my watch is a big square, which might mimic the Domino shape....
> 
> oh oh! I think I need that buckle! eeeks!
> 
> (thank you in advance  )
> 
> p.s. I never would have posted this except for your very kind note; kindness sent out always returns home



Dear *Katel*, How nice to hear that you enjoyed the pics! And so fun that they are encouraging a Domino buckle purchase.  Of course, now I've been pondering an H silver necklace with a mix of brushed and polished loops (Azur, which comes in two styles/lengths). Would compliment both my watch, and the Domino! But, I do tend to ponder too long, and then things become unavailable. :wondering Would love to see your Domino in action *when* you buy it!


----------



## Katel

etoile de mer said:


> Dear *Katel*, How nice to hear that you enjoyed the pics! And so fun that they are encouraging a Domino buckle purchase.  Of course, now I've been pondering an H silver necklace with a mix of brushed and polished loops (Azur, which comes in two styles/lengths). Would compliment both my watch, and the Domino! But, I do tend to ponder too long, and then things become unavailable. :wondering Would love to see your Domino in action *when* you buy it!


 
will do, and can't wait to see your Azur in action, etoile de mer   (go get em, girl!)


----------



## Katel

belt kits up on H.com USA


a couple Touareg buckles (glad I don't love them - didn't know they were so pricey  )


----------



## ne14sumfun

Are they already sold out? I want a regular buckle with a black strap. Can anyone link me please?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> will do, and can't wait to see your Azur in action, etoile de mer   (go get em, girl!)



Thanks, *Katel*, still pondering! 



Katel said:


> belt kits up on H.com USA
> 
> a couple Touareg buckles (glad I don't love them - didn't know they were so pricey  )



I had the same thought, when I saw these a few days ago!


----------



## dnv2310

Is the belt kit available online now? I can't find anything


----------



## PrincessTrends

xxx


----------



## sophieg

This thread is so full of wonderful eye candy and great information!

I still have one question - I want to buy a 32 mm belt to wear at my high waist (on sheath dresses, which I wear a lot). I need a size 65 --- has anybody ever seen a size 65 in a US boutique? I'm planning on dropping by the Tysons/Vienna one tomorrow because I will be in the area, but I don't want them looking at me like I have 4 heads when I ask... Thanks!


----------



## Jemonfu

Hi all.  I have a question and searched though a lot of threads. Can you point me in the direction of the right one for this? I have a belt which has no marking on it other than Hermes Made in France in gold lettering. No circles, no boxes, no letters etc. Is this possible. The buckle is for sure authentic, and I bought the set together from a reputable reseller.

If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize in advance.

Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## sophieg

sophieg said:


> This thread is so full of wonderful eye candy and great information!
> 
> I still have one question - I want to buy a 32 mm belt to wear at my high waist (on sheath dresses, which I wear a lot). I need a size 65 --- has anybody ever seen a size 65 in a US boutique? I'm planning on dropping by the Tysons/Vienna one tomorrow because I will be in the area, but I don't want them looking at me like I have 4 heads when I ask... Thanks!



I am going to answer my own question, in case anyone else is looking for small belt sizes. The boutique did not have size 65, but they did have one strap in size 70, which ended up fitting me very well, especially adding one hole to make it smaller. Of course the downside is that the Vienna boutique is now out of size 70 straps . 70 seems to be the smallest they would carry in stock.


----------



## onlydbest

So excited i found this thread ! Ladies, I need your help finding the correct 32mm H-belt. The local H-store does not have any belts at all and I need to be ready once it becomes available online. I wear dresses a lot and would put the belt at either the higher waist or lowest but I can only buy 1 belt kit. I measured and my higher waist is 30 and lower is 34. What size H-belt should I get?


----------



## etoile de mer

sophieg said:


> I am going to answer my own question, in case anyone else is looking for small belt sizes. The boutique did not have size 65, but they did have one strap in size 70, which ended up fitting me very well, especially adding one hole to make it smaller. Of course the downside is that the Vienna boutique is now out of size 70 straps . 70 seems to be the smallest they would carry in stock.



So glad you found one, *sophieg*!  What came home with you?


----------



## lillyn79

Jemonfu said:


> Hi all.  I have a question and searched though a lot of threads. Can you point me in the direction of the right one for this? I have a belt which has no marking on it other than Hermes Made in France in gold lettering. No circles, no boxes, no letters etc. Is this possible. The buckle is for sure authentic, and I bought the set together from a reputable reseller.
> 
> If this is the wrong place to ask, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Thanks


I just started to notice code stamps on the new buckles.  Prior to the new ones, there was only one stamp (Hermes) on the 32mm buckle.  The letters, box, circle you are referring to are stamps for leather products.


----------



## Jemonfu

lillyn79 said:


> I just started to notice code stamps on the new buckles.  Prior to the new ones, there was only one stamp (Hermes) on the 32mm buckle.  The letters, box, circle you are referring to are stamps for leather products.



Yes I meant on the leather belt not the buckle.


----------



## Bee-licious

What's the price of a belt strap? Is the price different depending on width? For example 24mm vs 32mm? I have a 24mm mini constance buckle but my strap is the reddish chocolate brown on one side and gold on the other, which wasn't the best choice as my first ever Hermes belt (actually first and only Hermes item!) so now I'm planning to get another strap.. But have no clue how much these costs!


----------



## gaingreen

Hey, i was interested in buying a Hermes belt kit but when i went to the store they didnt have any in stock but their site has a couple.
So i was wondering if anyone could help me on the size of the belt i would need for a Man that wears size 32 jeans?
Before i put down my payment!

Please and thanks


----------



## Katel

got the Domino buckle, thanks to etoile de mer 

and one called Satin which is both matte and shiny


----------



## Nolia

When you ladies buy belts, do you get one for your pants and a separate strap for "higher" up?


----------



## vancouver1987

Katel said:


> got the Domino buckle, thanks to etoile de mer
> 
> and one called Satin which is both matte and shiny


This is a great post ....thanks for sharing. The matte and shiny logo looks amazing by the way!


----------



## Dejavuitton

Katel said:


> got the Domino buckle, thanks to etoile de mer
> 
> and one called Satin which is both matte and shiny




Right, the Satin buckle is my favorite too. It was not available in the States until a month ago if I remember correctly and I had to as my friend to have it acquired in France back in May. Enjoy it!


----------



## jp_536

Dejavuitton said:


> Right, the Satin buckle is my favorite too. It was not available in the States until a month ago if I remember correctly and I had to as my friend to have it acquired in France back in May. Enjoy it!




OMG! Look at they collection of buckles!! Wow-zers!! Love!


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> got the Domino buckle, thanks to etoile de mer
> 
> and one called Satin which is both matte and shiny



Yay, so glad to hear!  You know I love the Domino, and the Satin is fabulous, too! I've never seen it before. Such a subtle and understated version of the H buckle.  And new straps came home with you, too?  Enjoy your new buckles!


----------



## etoile de mer

Nolia said:


> When you ladies buy belts, do you get one for your pants and a separate strap for "higher" up?



Hi *Nolia*, I purchase my straps so that the largest hole is the one I use for jeans. Then I request two extra holes be punched, so that I can wear them higher up, as well. This gives me five holes to choose from, fitting from waist to hips. Using the smallest hole, they end up a smidge large for my waist, but work well over a sweater. Due to scarcity, and expense, I thought this was the best option. If you can try one on in your boutique, maybe your SA could advise if this would work for you. Best wishes!


----------



## Nolia

Dejavuitton said:


> Right, the Satin buckle is my favorite too. It was not available in the States until a month ago if I remember correctly and I had to as my friend to have it acquired in France back in May. Enjoy it!







etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Nolia*, I purchase my straps so that the largest hole is the one I use for jeans. Then I request two extra holes be punched, so that I can wear them higher up, as well. This gives me five holes to choose from, fitting from waist to hips. Using the smallest hole, they end up a smidge large for my waist, but work well over a sweater. Due to scarcity, and expense, I thought this was the best option. If you can try one on in your boutique, maybe your SA could advise if this would work for you. Best wishes!



Thank you so much for this advice. I'm a sucker for practicality and versatility.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

Nolia said:


> Thank you so much for this advice. I'm a sucker for practicality and versatility.



Me too, and so glad to help!


----------



## SugarMama

Belt straps!  Left: orange/capucine.  Right: white/blue de galice


----------



## etoile de mer

SugarMama said:


> Belt straps!  Left: orange/capucine.  Right: white/blue de galice



Such yummy combinations and ensembles, *SugarMama*! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## ipostnak3d

hi, i am new. come all the way from brazil 

how are you all doing? i am glad i have found you guys. i have read a lot and have seen many beautiful pics of hermes belts. you all have wonderful styles 

anyhow... i thought i would write my first post... and sorry for it being already a request... lol...

but this request i am sure would benefit the group, specially the noobs that are now starting to linto the lovely world of hermes 

here is the request... and bellow i will write the reason i ask...

can someone please post pictures of their H buckles (the two sizes available in the market for the constance style) next to a measuring tape... so we can see the measurements to help us avoid not buying stupid fake buckles?

the reason i ask...

in my case i live in goiania (brasil). we dont have a local hermes store here... the closest one is in sao paulo. i have only been there once and do not know people that go there.

i have called the store and they said they would not ship the item to me, and to be honest, i wouldnt want it either... sorry but i dont trust our post office system (nor the GOV by the way).

i then found a friend of a friend that used to travel to NY a lot and had a buckle she wanted to sell. it was in perfect condition. i bought the darn buckle, looked legit with all the things i learned online... she said she would give me the receipt, she just had to find it, but it has been a month and nothing so far.

i know she has gone to NY many times, because she always posts pictures on her facebook, that i know she is not lying... but... with all the fakes out there from china, this thing keeps on bothering me in the back of my head. i have lost sleep over it... sad but true.

i will take pics of the buckle i bought and post here. i bought the 32mm one. well, i believe that is the one i have... i dont even know what to measure to make sure it is the 32mm. do i measure from tip to tip of the H? or from the steam of the H? also so confusing...

anyhow... i think this would help not just me... but also others that are against of counterfeits items out there. i have nothing against people that use them... i just dont like to buy something that they say is the real deal, charge me for it and then it is not. i feel raped.

thanks guys and girls. and happy holidays to all of you out there!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Belt straps!  Left: orange/capucine.  Right: white/blue de galice



Gorgy strap combos SMama!!!! I was craving the orange/capucine combo sooooo badly for a few months but recently caved when my SA offered orange/gold in the Constance size. I hope I never come across the orange/capucine bc it's so delish... I can't resist 

Oh, gorgy pairings as well! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Here she is...orange/gold ... Finally! I was dying for an orange strap!!!


----------



## Nattie35

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here she is...orange/gold ... Finally! I was dying for an orange strap!!!


Beauty! I love it!


----------



## mrclt

Hi everyone, 

I have been wanting an Hermes h belt for sometime, and probably will do for some time as I don't intend to start collecting hermes until late 2014/early 2015 as I have some LV items i still wish to get.
Anyways, I have a question regarding the classic gold or silver H buckles for both the 32mm and 42mm belt kits... Would you guys recommend buying the cheaper shiny finish versions of the buckles or the brushed finish version of the buckles?
I ask this because originally I wanted to buy both a 32 mm and 42 mm belt with a brushed silver buckle. I was under the impression that the brushed finish versions of the buckles were less prone to scratching etc. however upon my reading through this thread, I have seen the same amount, if not more scratches on the brushes finish versions of the belt buckles. 

Responses from those with experiences with both shiny and brushed h buckles are truely appreciated.

Thank you. .


----------



## tammywks

My BH Swift / UV Evercolor 13mm belt kit is just a perfect match for my DS 45 in BH/UV Clemence


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tammywks said:


> My BH Swift / UV Evercolor 13mm belt kit is just a perfect match for my DS 45 in BH/UV Clemence



*Looooove this!!! Just divine!!!*


----------



## tammywks

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Looooove this!!! Just divine!!!*



Thanks, Israeli_Flava. 

Just took some mod pics. 

BH side. Wear over Zara light blue coat. 




UV side. Wear over Opening Ceremony Lucky Rose one-piece.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tammywks said:


> Thanks, Israeli_Flava.
> 
> Just took some mod pics.
> 
> BH side. Wear over Zara light blue coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV side. Wear over Opening Ceremony Lucky Rose one-piece.



Tammyyyyyyy!!!!!!! These pics are awesome!!! That belt really adds pizazz to your outfits!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> My BH Swift / UV Evercolor 13mm belt kit is just a perfect match for my DS 45 in BH/UV Clemence



Yes too sweet n nice combo


----------



## tammywks

Israeli_Flava said:


> Tammyyyyyyy!!!!!!! These pics are awesome!!! That belt really adds pizazz to your outfits!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks again. You are so sweet!!! 



bagidiotic said:


> Yes too sweet n nice combo



Thank you, bagidiotic.


----------



## sophieg

My new belt kit - black and chocolate 32 mm strap in box (both sides are box), with silver Chaine d'Ancre buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sophieg said:


> My new belt kit - black and chocolate 32 mm strap in box (both sides are box), with silver Chaine d'Ancre buckle



Gorgy dear! This is the one u got when we met!!!


----------



## Miss Al

Finally I have joined this club. My orange/capucine 24mm belt kit. Wasn't planning to get one but I like the orange color.

Apologies for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Nolia

*Haha, so NOT exciting but still super practical.
32mm reversible belt Black/Gold togo box strap with a shiny gold buckle. I don't believe this buckle has a name (is that correct?). It's not the Constance, that I know*.


----------



## ghoztz

Miss Al said:


> Finally I have joined this club. My orange/capucine 24mm belt kit. Wasn't planning to get one but I like the orange color.
> 
> Apologies for the poor picture quality.


Welcome to this club!!  Congrats!!      It could get addictive.


----------



## ghoztz

Nolia said:


> *Haha, so NOT exciting but still super practical.
> 32mm reversible belt Black/Gold togo box strap with a shiny gold buckle. I don't believe this buckle has a name (is that correct?). It's not the Constance, that I know*.


  Looking great!!  The buckle looks so shinny and bright.   So perfect to start 2014.


----------



## Nolia

ghoztz said:


> Looking great!!  The buckle looks so shinny and bright.   So perfect to start 2014.



Thank you!


----------



## Miss Al

ghoztz said:


> Welcome to this club!!  Congrats!!      It could get addictive.



Thank you dear!


----------



## SugarMama

Miss Al said:


> Finally I have joined this club. My orange/capucine 24mm belt kit. Wasn't planning to get one but I like the orange color.
> 
> Apologies for the poor picture quality.



Congrats!!!


----------



## maryg1

The 24 mm belt kit isn't available online, but since Miss Al just got hers I suppose they're still available in stores.
Do you have any idea about the retail price in euro pls?


----------



## Miss Al

maryg1 said:


> The 24 mm belt kit isn't available online, but since Miss Al just got hers I suppose they're still available in stores.
> Do you have any idea about the retail price in euro pls?



I paid in Singapore dollars. For both the belt and constance buckle the price is S$1000.


----------



## mscha

Nolia said:


> *Haha, so NOT exciting but still super practical.
> 32mm reversible belt Black/Gold togo box strap with a shiny gold buckle. I don't believe this buckle has a name (is that correct?). It's not the Constance, that I know*.



We are belt twins except mine is a silver buckle Nolia, you carry it so well!


----------



## mscha

Here is my 32 mm H belt kit in gold/black with shw

http://[URL=http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/junmaecarlo/media/Mobile%20Uploads/bdaf7b02-6578-4c35-b500-8fd4c09f8a00_zpsb4ec40af.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/junmaecarlo/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1388715879_zps2df68806.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ghoztz

mscha said:


> Here is my 32 mm H belt kit in gold/black with shw
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/junmaecarlo/media/Mobile%20Uploads/bdaf7b02-6578-4c35-b500-8fd4c09f8a00_zpsb4ec40af.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/junmaecarlo/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1388715879_zps2df68806.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Looking great!!  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## dmlkw0102

hi all, from sunny singapore!!

just wanted to share 2 acquisitions i made in the past week!!

it all started with this hermes satin buckle! a great way to end 2013,for me =)





then..2014 came, and my SA called me this afternoon saying she received this beaut!!






what an end to 2013, and a start to 2014!hopefully a sign of more things to come=)

just a quick qn, a touareg buckles still rare?or are they easier to come by nowadays?=)


happy new year guys!

Dom


----------



## Nolia

mscha said:


> We are belt twins except mine is a silver buckle Nolia, you carry it so well!



Your's looks gorgeous! Is that brushed silver? Love the classics and their versatility.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Valentinegirl

just a quick qn, a touareg buckles still rare? 
 Yes they are and they are not easy to come by. At the flagship store in NYC, they will have them for a little while, but once they sell out they may not have them for 6 months or a year. And they have only a few of them when they do have them.


----------



## beautifuldirtyb

So in demand and low to no stocks everywhere! Was offered a Touareg in Hermes Manila but decided against it. The Idem is the only appealing H buckle to me. It's the strap color combos that have me going gaga! Malachite/Blue Saphir, Blanc/Rosy, Canelle/Orange are just some of the unique ones I've seen lately.


----------



## jinn00

Is the Orange 32mm belt only for Girls, or guys can carry it too?


----------



## mscha

ghoztz said:


> Looking great!!  Congrats on your new purchase!



Thank you ghoztz


----------



## mscha

Nolia said:


> Your's looks gorgeous! Is that brushed silver? Love the classics and their versatility.



Yes it is, thanks Nolia. The classics are timeless and I do get lots of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jinn00 said:


> Is the Orange 32mm belt only for Girls, or guys can carry it too?


H Orange is classic and def for both sexes!!! Rock it!


----------



## CocoB

That satin buckle is amazing!



dmlkw0102 said:


> hi all, from sunny singapore!!
> 
> just wanted to share 2 acquisitions i made in the past week!!
> 
> it all started with this hermes satin buckle! a great way to end 2013,for me =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then..2014 came, and my SA called me this afternoon saying she received this beaut!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what an end to 2013, and a start to 2014!hopefully a sign of more things to come=)
> 
> just a quick qn, a touareg buckles still rare?or are they easier to come by nowadays?=)
> 
> 
> happy new year guys!
> 
> Dom


----------



## OnlyaGuy

Couple Question... 

I plan on purchasing a "H" belt in Brushed Gold for my wife but I want a white/grey strap, do they come in this color combo?

She already has Brushed Silver with Black and Dark Chocolate so i assume it would be a waste to purchase the same color combo belt band correct?

Are there any other color combo you ladies would go with?

My SA has the buckle and some straps available but im not sure if i should go check them out or just wait for a white/grey combo...but i would like to purchase before the next price increase which will be happening next week.

T.I.A.


----------



## hopiko

OnlyaGuy said:


> Couple Question...
> 
> I plan on purchasing a "H" belt in Brushed Gold for my wife but I want a white/grey strap, do they come in this color combo?
> 
> She already has Brushed Silver with Black and Dark Chocolate so i assume it would be a waste to purchase the same color combo belt band correct?
> 
> Are there any other color combo you ladies would go with?
> 
> My SA has the buckle and some straps available but im not sure if i should go check them out or just wait for a white/grey combo...but i would like to purchase before the next price increase which will be happening next week.
> 
> T.I.A.



I have seen white paired with vermillion, blue galice, blue jean, and natural (tan).  I have seen grey straps but never paired with white.  Maybe white and vermillion or white and natural would be a good add.  That would give your wife 8 different combos!


----------



## hopiko

dmlkw0102 said:


> hi all, from sunny singapore!!
> 
> just wanted to share 2 acquisitions i made in the past week!!
> 
> it all started with this hermes satin buckle! a great way to end 2013,for me =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then..2014 came, and my SA called me this afternoon saying she received this beaut!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what an end to 2013, and a start to 2014!hopefully a sign of more things to come=)
> 
> just a quick qn, a touareg buckles still rare?or are they easier to come by nowadays?=)
> 
> 
> happy new year guys!
> 
> Dom



Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I have a touareg and love itwear it all the time.  It gets a lot of attention from the SAs!


----------



## SugarMama

24 mm belt strap in malachite and blue sapphire


----------



## sbones

Hi all quick question - my mum is sending me her old H Constance as it doesn't fit her anymore (lucky me!) however I was wondering whether I can use the H buckle on the newer belt leathers. Have they changed the sizes at all over the years? I think its 1994 - 1996? 

The belt she is giving me is a 70 so its for my waist and I'd like to get a couple for normal use on my hips. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Anfang

SugarMama said:


> 24 mm belt strap in malachite and blue sapphire


A splendid pairing  with your Pégase !! Congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

Anfang said:


> A splendid pairing  with your Pégase !! Congrats!



Merci!


----------



## jinn00

Does the Orange belt pair well with Dark Brown or Black Shoes?

Also, for the 32mm, is there a Gold/Natural(Honey) combination available? What else in the brown family is available with Gold?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## scholastican

maryg1 said:


> The 24 mm belt kit isn't available online, but since Miss Al just got hers I suppose they're still available in stores.
> Do you have any idea about the retail price in euro pls?


 
I purchased a mini Constance/24mm belt kit in July 2013 for 454.00


----------



## kittyvoo

SugarMama said:


> 24 mm belt strap in malachite and blue sapphire


 
Gorgeous! I have the 32 and wear it constantly (no pun intended).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> 24 mm belt strap in malachite and blue sapphire



Gorgeous Beltkit SM!!! I had the opp to try this combo on as well but had to pass as it was wayyyy too long =(

Here's an interesting new color combo I found while snoping on UK H.com... white to* Firy*


----------



## ghoztz

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous Beltkit SM!!! I had the opp to try this combo on as well but had to pass as it was wayyyy too long =(
> 
> Here's an interesting new color combo I found while snoping on UK H.com... white to* Firy*


Wonderful combo indeed!  looks light and vivid but not too overwhelming.  perfect for Spring time


----------



## ghoztz

SugarMama said:


> 24 mm belt strap in malachite and blue sapphire


my two favorite colors for Fall.  this belt is a must have!!  looks so great with gold Constance buckle.


----------



## yHermes

I wish Hermes would accept Ferragamo belts as trade-ins for the H belts :giggles:


----------



## Katel

beautiful new kits, all - congrats! 

hey, has anyone ever bought the Domino buckle for the 42mm strap? I know it's listed on the 42mm page as an option sometimes, but I recently tried to buy one from the store and after extensive research, the website told the store that it was an error! and in fact, there was no Domino buckle for size 42mm....

has anyone out there ever bought one? I'm hoping the crazy website is wrong...

(p.s. I know there are two reference numbers, but the website told my store that it is an error....???)


----------



## Katel

^^just managed to order the 42mm Domino buckle online (pre-increase too - yay)...

so, if the order goes through, I shall see for myself and report back...


----------



## c18027

OnlyaGuy said:


> Couple Question...
> 
> I plan on purchasing a "H" belt in Brushed Gold for my wife but I want a white/grey strap, do they come in this color combo?
> 
> She already has Brushed Silver with Black and Dark Chocolate so i assume it would be a waste to purchase the same color combo belt band correct?
> 
> Are there any other color combo you ladies would go with?
> 
> My SA has the buckle and some straps available but im not sure if i should go check them out or just wait for a white/grey combo...but i would like to purchase before the next price increase which will be happening next week.
> 
> T.I.A.


White/Grey will not be offered for Spring.  However, there will be a Chocolat/Gris Perle combo.  

The only new combo reversing to white is the Blanc/Feu strap shown above by the lovely IF.


----------



## c18027

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous Beltkit SM!!! I had the opp to try this combo on as well but had to pass as it was wayyyy too long =(
> 
> Here's an interesting new color combo I found while snoping on UK H.com... white to* Firy*


IF -- you probably already know this, but the straps can be cut down by Hermès.  I was desperate for a certain combo but it was only available in a huge size.  They cut it down for me and the craftmanship was impeccable!  The only downside is that the original size will still be embossed on the strap.

I am happy to enable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

c18027 said:


> IF -- you probably already know this, but the straps can be cut down by Hermès.  I was desperate for a certain combo but it was only available in a huge size.  They cut it down for me and the craftmanship was impeccable!  The only downside is that the original size will still be embossed on the strap.
> 
> I am happy to enable!



Yes, my dear, I am aware that they can cut the strap but my boutique doesn't offer that service. They would send it to NYC (I presume) and then to your point, the stamping is missing for the strap. I'm uncomfortable with that. I'd rather wait for the correct size. Aaaaaaaannnnnnd, as a matter of fact, I received one (in a more useful cw for me) in size 75 that I got pre-price-increaseYESTERDAY and I love it!  YAY! Will post pics later today and thanks for the enabling! We do such a super job of that here on the forum... unfortunately for my wallet.


----------



## styletrauma

I think the constance belt is a classic item that looks great on men and is versatile and stylish.  I have been wearing mine for years now and I never get sick of it -- I can dress it down with jeans or wear it with slacks and a blazer.  Highly recommend it!


----------



## etoile de mer

c18027 said:


> White/Grey will not be offered for Spring.  However, there will be a Chocolat/Gris Perle combo.
> 
> The only new combo reversing to white is the Blanc/Feu strap shown above by the lovely IF.



*c18027* -  Chocolat/Gris Perle sounds promising! Hoping it's a 32mm. Do you know the leathers used for this one?


----------



## c18027

etoile de mer said:


> *c18027* -  Chocolat/Gris Perle sounds promising! Hoping it's a 32mm. Do you know the leathers used for this one?



Hello!  Yes, it will be in size 32 but I do not know the leathers.  I have a Chocolat/Bleu Lin strap from 2 seasons ago and the brown side is done in a smooth leather.  Not sure if it will be the same this time around.

Hope this helps!


----------



## c18027

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, my dear, I am aware that they can cut the strap but my boutique doesn't offer that service. They would send it to NYC (I presume) and then to your point, the stamping is missing for the strap. I'm uncomfortable with that. I'd rather wait for the correct size. Aaaaaaaannnnnnd, as a matter of fact, I received one (in a more useful cw for me) in size 75 that I got pre-price-increaseYESTERDAY and I love it!  YAY! Will post pics later today and thanks for the enabling! We do such a super job of that here on the forum... unfortunately for my wallet.


Congrats -- looking forward to reveal photos!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## wekilledcouture

styletrauma said:


> I think the constance belt is a classic item that looks great on men and is versatile and stylish.  I have been wearing mine for years now and I never get sick of it -- I can dress it down with jeans or wear it with slacks and a blazer.  Highly recommend it!




Agreed. Even my SO has said he would wear one after seeing a few guys wearing them! Which is a big deal for him  ( he even likes the homme clic!) I think they look amazing on guys. Depending on how tall you are I think a bigger size is important to make it look more masculine (my so is 6'7") So a 42mm would be necessary for him.


----------



## wekilledcouture

etoile de mer said:


> *c18027* -  Chocolat/Gris Perle sounds promising! Hoping it's a 32mm. Do you know the leathers used for this one?




I would imagine chocolate would be box and the Gris would be a textured leather


----------



## etoile de mer

c18027 said:


> Hello!  Yes, it will be in size 32 but I do not know the leathers.  I have a Chocolat/Bleu Lin strap from 2 seasons ago and the brown side is done in a smooth leather.  Not sure if it will be the same this time around.
> 
> Hope this helps!





wekilledcouture said:


> I would imagine chocolate would be box and the Gris would be a textured leather




Thanks so much, *c18027*, and *wekilledcouture*, hoping it's box/togo! I'm less of a fan of the epsom straps, as they feel a bit stiff to me.


----------



## Frivole88

my hubby wears one. but he opted on black/brown color combo for an understated,  masculine look.


juan14f said:


> Whats your opinion on a guy wearing an Hermes Belt? At first I wanted one but after I thought they were a little feminine on men but now I kinda want one, I like it but not sure if it looks good on men. I've thought of also getting the thinner H buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

c18027 said:


> Congrats -- looking forward to reveal photos!




Here we go... 24mm black to gold strap with mini Constance buckle! My first 24mm belt kit and I looooove it!!! I had a few extra holes punched so I could wear it super high waited (as shown here) and also low with skinny jeans. I have so many high waist dresses (formal and casual) that I will get a ton of use out of this. The black box is soooo pretty. I will add mod shots of the gold side later...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone know if the price inc happened on beltkits yet? I think I got this pre-price inc but I'm not sure....


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here we go... 24mm black to gold strap with mini Constance buckle! My first 24mm belt kit and I looooove it!!! I had a few extra holes punched so I could wear it super high waited (as shown here) and also low with skinny jeans. I have so many high waist dresses (formal and casual) that I will get a ton of use out of this. The black box is soooo pretty. I will add mod shots of the gold side later...
> 
> View attachment 2468243
> View attachment 2468244
> View attachment 2468245



Gorgeous!  I have a 24mm belt kit too and it's my most used one since I wear with my dresses.  Be careful with the buckle cause it scratches very easily.  Mine is already all scratched up from bumping and leaning over desks and counters.


----------



## Notorious Pink

juan14f said:


> Whats your opinion on a guy wearing an Hermes Belt? At first I wanted one but after I thought they were a little feminine on men but now I kinda want one, I like it but not sure if it looks good on men. I've thought of also getting the thinner H buckle




Absolutely fine, I have seen MANY men wear the H belt. Get the wider strap, though - I've only ever seen the wider one on men.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Gorgeous!  I have a 24mm belt kit too and it's my most used one since I wear with my dresses.  Be careful with the buckle cause it scratches very easily.  Mine is already all scratched up from bumping and leaning over desks and counters.



Thanks dear! Yes, very easy to wear and perfect match for dresses!!! Add some serious flare!!!

Yes, I learned about the scratching thing with my first 32mm beltkit. Whew... my h buckle is scraaaaatched like craZZZZZy. Wish there was a textured metal option. Those hide scratches very well...but anyway... I will def be careful with this little baby.


----------



## Katel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here we go... 24mm black to gold strap with mini Constance buckle! My first 24mm belt kit and I looooove it!!! I had a few extra holes punched so I could wear it super high waited (as shown here) and also low with skinny jeans. I have so many high waist dresses (formal and casual) that I will get a ton of use out of this. The black box is soooo pretty. I will add mod shots of the gold side later...
> 
> View attachment 2468243
> View attachment 2468244
> View attachment 2468245


 
many congratulations - you are stunning and everything about this kit is perfect on you!


----------



## Katel

Katel said:


> ^^just managed to order the 42mm Domino buckle online (pre-increase too - yay)...
> 
> so, if the order goes through, I shall see for myself and report back...


 
OK, for those who are interested in this 42mm Domino buckle mystery:

I spoke with the manager at H.com after I got an order confirmation and asked if they could check at the warehouse before shipping.

she did so, and phoned back to say that the 42mm Domino buckle is a MYTH! it is an error! there is no such animal!

she thinks the two reference numbers are for older and newer material 32mm Domino buckles....

she sent the info to Paris...hopefully that option won't appear any more on the 42mm belt kit page. caveat emptor.

so sad!  I love that buckle in 32mm (many thanks to etoile de mer - she started it all with her gorgeousness  )


----------



## Aristela

What year was the Black Shadow Hermes belt made? Is it rare and limited edition? What price is it or was it in Hermes? Thanks


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> beautiful new kits, all - congrats!
> 
> hey, has anyone ever bought the Domino buckle for the 42mm strap? I know it's listed on the 42mm page as an option sometimes, but I recently tried to buy one from the store and after extensive research, the website told the store that it was an error! and in fact, there was no Domino buckle for size 42mm....
> 
> has anyone out there ever bought one? I'm hoping the crazy website is wrong...
> 
> (p.s. I know there are two reference numbers, but the website told my store that it is an error....???)





Katel said:


> ^^just managed to order the 42mm Domino buckle online (pre-increase too - yay)...
> 
> so, if the order goes through, I shall see for myself and report back...





Katel said:


> OK, for those who are interested in this 42mm Domino buckle mystery:
> 
> I spoke with the manager at H.com after I got an order confirmation and asked if they could check at the warehouse before shipping.
> 
> she did so, and phoned back to say that the 42mm Domino buckle is a MYTH! it is an error! there is no such animal!
> 
> she thinks the two reference numbers are for older and newer material 32mm Domino buckles....
> 
> she sent the info to Paris...hopefully that option won't appear any more on the 42mm belt kit page. caveat emptor.
> 
> so sad!  I love that buckle in 32mm (many thanks to etoile de mer - she started it all with her gorgeousness  )



So sweet of you , *Katel*! But, so very sorry to hear of the Domino buckle mix-up. So disappointing!


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here we go... 24mm black to gold strap with mini Constance buckle! My first 24mm belt kit and I looooove it!!! I had a few extra holes punched so I could wear it super high waited (as shown here) and also low with skinny jeans. I have so many high waist dresses (formal and casual) that I will get a ton of use out of this. The black box is soooo pretty. I will add mod shots of the gold side later...
> 
> View attachment 2468243
> View attachment 2468244
> View attachment 2468245



Enjoy your new mini Constance! Looks great on you.


----------



## yHermes

Just to confirm, if I buy a Silver 32MM, I just cant buy the Gold 32MM buckle? I'd have to buy two belts basically?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## maxy

Hi, I am usually a size 80 for belt, kindly advise which size should I purchase for Hermes belt?

Thanks


----------



## Miss Al

yHermes said:


> Just to confirm, if I buy a Silver 32MM, I just cant buy the Gold 32MM buckle? I'd have to buy two belts basically?


 
That was what I was told too. You can buy an additional belt strap but not an additional buckle.


----------



## jp_536

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here we go... 24mm black to gold strap with mini Constance buckle! My first 24mm belt kit and I looooove it!!! I had a few extra holes punched so I could wear it super high waited (as shown here) and also low with skinny jeans. I have so many high waist dresses (formal and casual) that I will get a ton of use out of this. The black box is soooo pretty. I will add mod shots of the gold side later...
> 
> View attachment 2468243
> View attachment 2468244
> View attachment 2468245




Love this sexy mama!! . Did you get your usual belt size and added holes, or smaller AND added holes? I always add 2 extra holes so I don't think my usual size would work.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


> Love this sexy mama!! . Did you get your usual belt size and added holes, or smaller AND added holes? I always add 2 extra holes so I don't think my usual size would work.



Nope I got a smaller size AND added 2 holes tighter and one looser 
High waist is muuuuch smaller then low-rise so I got an 80 to accommodate both options.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yHermes said:


> Just to confirm, if I buy a Silver 32MM, I just cant buy the Gold 32MM buckle? I'd have to buy two belts basically?



Absolutely... you would have to purchase 2 belt kits as they do not sell buckles individually.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

maxy said:


> hi, i am usually a size 80 for belt, kindly advise which size should i purchase for hermes belt?
> 
> Thanks



80.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Katel said:


> many congratulations - you are stunning and everything about this kit is perfect on you!





etoile de mer said:


> Enjoy your new mini Constance! Looks great on you.



 so so much lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## c18027

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks dear! Yes, very easy to wear and perfect match for dresses!!! Add some serious flare!!!
> 
> Yes, I learned about the scratching thing with my first 32mm beltkit. Whew... my h buckle is scraaaaatched like craZZZZZy. Wish there was a textured metal option. Those hide scratches very well...but anyway... I will def be careful with this little baby.



Have you considered this version in the 32mm size?  I have this same buckle and I love it!  

And to tempt you further, there will be straps in Bambou/Étain and Capucine/Anemone.    

Buckle photo from PoupiShop
http://www.poupishop.com/newarrivals/page34.html


----------



## Israeli_Flava

c18027 said:


> Have you considered this version in the 32mm size?  I have this same buckle and I love it!
> 
> And to tempt you further, there will be straps in Bambou/Étain and Capucine/Anemone.
> 
> Buckle photo from PoupiShop
> http://www.poupishop.com/newarrivals/page34.html



Oh I see you're an evil little enabler huh :devil:
I actually already have that buckle. hahaha

The straps sound amazzzzzzzzzzzing! I'm all over the anemone/capucine FOR SURE. Since I already have Etain in 32 and 42 straps... I will have to be totally floored by Bambou to go for it but still sounds like Hermes Heaven!!!!!!!!!! Thx for the intel love muffin!!!


----------



## ipostnak3d

hello again... could someone please help me?

i posted a question here and on another thread but no luck yet on someone helping me... did i ask something wrong? 

i would like to know the dimensions, height and lenght of the two models 32mm and 42mm constance H buckles so i dont end buying a fake.

and does a 38mm exist? or these are fakes? on the hermes site i have never seen a 38mm...

i dont have a local store here in my town, i live in Goiania, Brazil. 

i thank you in advance kindly. i also believe this would also help other noobs.

have a nice day all!

*edit: on eBay i found this info but i cant compare with anything else to see if these are accurate:

the 32mm constnace belt has a buckle that measures about: 6cm lengh x 4cm height

not sure if the other bigger size is 42mm or 38mm. the hermes site could provide us with this info as well... *sigh*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Snow day means "time for a photo shoot" in the language of Hermes, right? 
Rouge casaque, orange and etain in size 42
Other sides are brown, gold and crocus


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Next is size 32 belt kits...
White, blue electric, black
Vermillion, graphite, gold


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lastly, a mixed batch of leather, crocodile and mini Constance ...

Craie, Rose Scheherazade croc, black
Etain and gold






Thanks for letting me share my current collection!!!


----------



## Frivole88

omg, israeli you always have the best belt colletion. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Snow day means "time for a photo shoot" in the language of Hermes, right?
> Rouge casaque, orange and etain in size 42
> Other sides are brown, gold and crocus
> 
> View attachment 2472388
> 
> View attachment 2472390





Israeli_Flava said:


> Next is size 32 belt kits...
> White, blue electric, black
> Vermillion, graphite, gold
> 
> View attachment 2472400
> 
> View attachment 2472401





Israeli_Flava said:


> Lastly, a mixed batch of leather, crocodile and mini Constance ...
> 
> Craie, Rose Scheherazade croc, black
> Etain and gold
> 
> View attachment 2472405
> 
> View attachment 2472406
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my current collection!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Generally speaking, it's best to ask questions about authentication - about specific items (rather than questions about authenticity in general) - in the authentication thread - bearing in mind that belts are no longer being authenticated - because they're so widely counterfeited.

A simple search - using the reputable sellers list - will give you a point of reference - for images of authentic belts - with this caveat: belts are frequently faked - and for 100% certainty - an H boutique is the best way to go.

GL & Welcome to TPF. 

Additional links:
Here's a list of reputable sellers: Reference: Master List of Brick and Mortar/.Com Resellers 
Here, you'll find feedback/discussion of sellers: Discuss: Hermes resale/Ebay sellers 

Note:

I just went back and read your first post. Option a: compare your buckle to a buckle on H.com or a buckle sold by one of the reputable sellers listed in the link I posted above. Option b: use a paid authentication service, since you've stated that you're losing sleep over worrying that your buckle is not authentic. Finally, 32mm & 42mm measurements refer to the width of belt straps - not belt buckles. 



ipostnak3d said:


> hello again... could someone please help me?
> 
> i posted a question here and on another thread but no luck yet on someone helping me... did i ask something wrong?
> 
> ... so i dont end buying a fake ...
> 
> have a nice day all!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## purselover888

No, not to my knowledge.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kristinlorraine said:


> omg, israeli you always have the best belt colletion.



thx love!!!


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> Snow day means "time for a photo shoot" in the language of Hermes, right?
> Rouge casaque, orange and etain in size 42
> Other sides are brown, gold and crocus
> 
> View attachment 2472388
> 
> View attachment 2472390



Your rose scheherazade croc belt is tdf!!!! :o:o:o:o


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Miss Al said:


> Your rose scheherazade croc belt is tdf!!!! :o:o:o:o



*Thanks dear! She is such a gorgeous croc, and probably to most people's surprise, my most worn belt (aside from black) *


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Snow day means "time for a photo shoot" in the language of Hermes, right?
> Rouge casaque, orange and etain in size 42
> Other sides are brown, gold and crocus
> 
> View attachment 2472388
> 
> View attachment 2472390





Israeli_Flava said:


> Next is size 32 belt kits...
> White, blue electric, black
> Vermillion, graphite, gold
> 
> View attachment 2472400
> 
> View attachment 2472401





Israeli_Flava said:


> Lastly, a mixed batch of leather, crocodile and mini Constance ...
> 
> Craie, Rose Scheherazade croc, black
> Etain and gold
> 
> View attachment 2472405
> 
> View attachment 2472406
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my current collection!!!



Yay for snow days! Loved seeing your collection, *Israeli_Flava*, thanks so much for sharing.  I especially love your crocus belt, such a pretty color!


----------



## Nolia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Snow day means "time for a photo shoot" in the language of Hermes, right?
> Rouge casaque, orange and etain in size 42
> Other sides are brown, gold and crocus
> 
> View attachment 2472388
> 
> View attachment 2472390





Israeli_Flava said:


> Next is size 32 belt kits...
> White, blue electric, black
> Vermillion, graphite, gold
> 
> View attachment 2472400
> 
> View attachment 2472401





Israeli_Flava said:


> Lastly, a mixed batch of leather, crocodile and mini Constance ...
> 
> Craie, Rose Scheherazade croc, black
> Etain and gold
> 
> View attachment 2472405
> 
> View attachment 2472406
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my current collection!!!


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lastly, a mixed batch of leather, crocodile and mini Constance ...
> 
> Craie, Rose Scheherazade croc, black
> Etain and gold
> 
> View attachment 2472405
> 
> View attachment 2472406
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my current collection!!!




Your belt collection is amazing. I have 2. One from 15 years ago, I think, my first H leather item. The other 6 years ago. This last one I just sent to be polished and it cam back brand new. I am so excited because I hadn't taken care of it. Now it came back with plastic and everything. I don't want to remove plastic.


----------



## dolce_boy

Hi- I was in the Madison Avenue boutique today and they showed me a limited edition belt that looked exactly like the classic H belt however it was curved inwards. They told me it is a limited edition collector's belt and they only have a few in stock.

Does anyone know what this is called? Or if there are pics on the forum?


----------



## seton

dolce_boy said:


> Hi- I was in the Madison Avenue boutique today and they showed me a limited edition belt that looked exactly like the classic H belt however it was curved inwards. They told me it is a limited edition collector's belt and they only have a few in stock.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is called? Or if there are pics on the forum?




i dont know what was the official name but the SAs referred to it as Smiley. someone here did purchase one but i dunno where they posted the pic. do a search.


----------



## Nolia

Onthego said:


> Your belt collection is amazing. I have 2. One from 15 years ago, I think, my first H leather item. The other 6 years ago. This last one I just sent to be polished and it cam back brand new. I am so excited because I hadn't taken care of it. Now it came back with plastic and everything. I don't want to remove plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479840



Off topic, but that is an adorable phone case!!


----------



## SugarMama

Do I really need another belt kit?  Can't seem to say no, especially to BE!  BE and prune 32mm.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Do I really need another belt kit?  Can't seem to say no, especially to BE!  BE and prune 32mm.


*
No, u probably don't but it sure iz pwetty! :giggles: And who can resist BE and Prune?! Geesh!! Gorg.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Onthego said:


> Your belt collection is amazing. I have 2. One from 15 years ago, I think, my first H leather item. The other 6 years ago. This last one I just sent to be polished and it cam back brand new. I am so excited because I hadn't taken care of it. Now it came back with plastic and everything. I don't want to remove plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479840



Looks smashing dear and I love the way styled the MT too! I have been on some type of belt kit spree over the past two years. I'm really trying to slow down... no STOP.... but it's hard.


----------



## doves75

SugarMama said:


> Do I really need another belt kit?  Can't seem to say no, especially to BE!  BE and prune 32mm.




Love the color combo SugarMama!! Did you get this belt recently? I've been looking for a belt with color combo other than black and reg color.


----------



## SugarMama

doves75 said:


> Love the color combo SugarMama!! Did you get this belt recently? I've been looking for a belt with color combo other than black and reg color.



Thanks!  I did!  Just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## roussel

Wow that BE/Prune is beautiful Sugarmama! Congrats!

Lots of belt kits online now! Got my first belt kit in orange/black with silver H.  Still wanting to get the gold buckle.  Patiently waiting...


----------



## ferrip

SugarMama said:


> Do I really need another belt kit?  Can't seem to say no, especially to BE!  BE and prune 32mm.



AH! We're twins!!! Congrats - it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Frivole88

is this the one? picture taken from this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-funny-belt-kit-plus-my-new-gooddddy-851580.html#post26042692






dolce_boy said:


> Hi- I was in the Madison Avenue boutique today and they showed me a limited edition belt that looked exactly like the classic H belt however it was curved inwards. They told me it is a limited edition collector's belt and they only have a few in stock.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is called? Or if there are pics on the forum?


----------



## seton

spring 2014
anemone epsom/ capucine swift


----------



## SugarMama

seton said:


> spring 2014
> anemone epsom/ capucine swift



Gorgeous!!!

Anyone have any idea when prices for belts/belt kits will increase?


----------



## Nolia

Last night's look! I love this belt sooooo much!! (from my Instagram)


----------



## TankerToad

seton said:


> spring 2014
> anemone epsom/ capucine swift


 
This is FANTASTIC. Spring in a belt!
This could up-tick any outfit. Want ONE!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Various belt kits are available now, on the US site. I waited for ages last year for my 32 mm, white epsom/natural chamonix, in size 80. For the past few days, the exact belt has been sitting onlineunclaimed! Doesn't anyone want it?  It's my favorite, of my tiny collection of three. I especially love the chamonix side! Someone needs to give that belt a proper home!


----------



## etoile de mer

Nolia said:


> Last night's look! I love this belt sooooo much!! (from my Instagram)



So creative, and you look lovely, *Nolia*! Thanks for posting.


----------



## seton

etoile de mer said:


> Various belt kits are available now, on the US site. I waited for ages last year for my 32 mm, white epsom/natural chamonix, in size 80. For the past few days, the exact belt has been sitting onlineunclaimed! Doesn't anyone want it?  It's my favorite, of my tiny collection of three. I especially love the chamonix side! Someone needs to give that belt a proper home!



they've been up since sat just to taunt us. if u try to hit the purchase link, u get a warning. basta!


----------



## etoile de mer

seton said:


> they've been up since sat just to taunt us. if u try to hit the purchase link, u get a warning. basta!



Oh my, I do see that now! Such a crazy website!


----------



## Nolia

etoile de mer said:


> So creative, and you look lovely, *Nolia*! Thanks for posting.



Thank you!!


----------



## jp_536

seton said:


> spring 2014
> anemone epsom/ capucine swift




Love this!!!! One lucky lady to score this beauty! I need it in my life too!


----------



## jp_536

SugarMama said:


> Do I really need another belt kit?  Can't seem to say no, especially to BE!  BE and prune 32mm.




Wow!! Where are all these colors coming from... Must visit my store!


----------



## jp_536

IF: love snow days for your photo shoots!!! OMG! Your belt collection is TDF!! Each belt has a different side..as in.. You don't seem to have any duplicate sides!! How did you manage that?!? I have 2 and both have black on one side  which actually ends up being the least used side/color


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## doves75

SugarMama said:


> Thanks!  I did!  Just picked it up yesterday!




Thanks SugarMama...I hope I can get one of this combo belt.


----------



## doves75

seton said:


> spring 2014
> anemone epsom/ capucine swift




Nice colors Seton!! Esp I love the anemone. Congrats.


----------



## chihuahua127

seton said:


> spring 2014
> anemone epsom/ capucine swift



Exactly the colors I love! Need to hunt this down. Congrats!!! Great find


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


> IF: love snow days for your photo shoots!!! OMG! Your belt collection is TDF!! Each belt has a different side..as in.. You don't seem to have any duplicate sides!! How did you manage that?!? I have 2 and both have black on one side  which actually ends up being the least used side/color



Thanks love muffin! I don't know how I managed to have so many, but I do have duplicates. My least fav H color, Etain, is duplicated in 32 and 42mm. hahahah Go figure...but it's ok. I actually like Etain in slgs. And also have Gold in size 42 and 32 and 24 hahahaha aaaaand black in 32 and 24! But I think I have officially reached my limit on beltkits... I was offered Anemone to capucine and actually said no. Stunning, I know! Probably the best combo ever and I said no... but I have RS CROC and a beltkit with H Orange so I just had to suck it up bc I have similar colors and wear what I already have  ruff lives we have, huh? xoxox


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kristinlorraine said:


> is this the one? picture taken from this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-funny-belt-kit-plus-my-new-gooddddy-851580.html#post26042692
> View attachment 2486680



No offense but I think this looks cray cray  Like my mind is playing trix on me!


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> No offense but I think this looks cray cray  Like my mind is playing trix on me!



I thought the same thing.  Like looking in a fun house mirror.


----------



## seton

does anyone have the Gamma buckle? Opinions?
*
doves, TT, chihuahua, SugarMama, jp* - thx for the belt love


----------



## SugarMama

Hello.  My name is SMama and I am a belt strap addict.  Anemone/capucine and bamboo/etain.  Twinsies with some of you lovely tpfers here.


----------



## etoile de mer

SugarMama said:


> Hello.  My name is SMama and I am a belt strap addict.  Anemone/capucine and bamboo/etain.  Twinsies with some of you lovely tpfers here.



Thanks so much for sharing, *SugarMama*! Bamboo/Etain&#8230;so pretty, now on my list!  Could you note which leather is used for each color?


----------



## SugarMama

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, *SugarMama*! Bamboo/Etainso pretty, now on my list!  Could you note which leather is used for each color?



Sure!  Etain and anemone are both Epsom.  Capucine and bamboo are both swift.  I got both belts at pre-price increase.  I think belts go up sometime the week of the 17th.


----------



## etoile de mer

SugarMama said:


> Sure!  Etain and anemone are both Epsom.  Capucine and bamboo are both swift.  I got both belts at pre-price increase.  I think belts go up sometime the week of the 17th.



Many thanks for your reply, *SugarMama*!


----------



## Cucci

chihuahua127 said:


> Exactly the colors I love! Need to hunt this down. Congrats!!! Great find


This combination is online since Friday! Just ordered mine


----------



## bem3231

Hello everyone -

I am new to Hermes belts and am just wondering if the 24mm mini-Constance buckles are hard to come by? I was in a boutique today and my SA had a lovely gold one with a capucine / orange strap. It really caught my eye. She said that they have not had this size in for over two years - just wondering if that's indeed the case? Not sure if I should grab this one or not...  Thanks!


----------



## chihuahua127

Cucci said:


> This combination is online since Friday! Just ordered mine



Thanks, cucci! But I think you got the last one  I asked my SA to keep an eye out for me so hopefully I get it sometime soon. Enjoy yours!


----------



## chihuahua127

SugarMama said:


> Hello.  My name is SMama and I am a belt strap addict.  Anemone/capucine and bamboo/etain.  Twinsies with some of you lovely tpfers here.



Both beautiful color combos, SMama! Thanks for posting and I'm definitely looking for both of these!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## chihuahua127

bem3231 said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> I am new to Hermes belts and am just wondering if the 24mm mini-Constance buckles are hard to come by? I was in a boutique today and my SA had a lovely gold one with a capucine / orange strap. It really caught my eye. She said that they have not had this size in for over two years - just wondering if that's indeed the case? Not sure if I should grab this one or not...  Thanks!



I only started my H obsession last June, so i dont qualify as an expert. I have seen the 24mm mini Constance a few times already, but maybe because I travel and get to visit different boutiques? But regarding the color strap, if you like both colors(as I do- I just got the exact 24 mm color combo!), I say grab it- coz you won't always find the combo you like in your size! In that case, might as well get a buckle to go with it. I got the 24mm Sydney buckle


----------



## Nahreen

My belt kit in blue. Not sure what the colour/leather combo is called.


----------



## Miss Al

bem3231 said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> I am new to Hermes belts and am just wondering if the 24mm mini-Constance buckles are hard to come by? I was in a boutique today and my SA had a lovely gold one with a capucine / orange strap. It really caught my eye. She said that they have not had this size in for over two years - just wondering if that's indeed the case? Not sure if I should grab this one or not...  Thanks!



That was what I was told too. Anyway I have the exact belt kit combo.


----------



## etoile de mer

Nahreen said:


> My belt kit in blue. Not sure what the colour/leather combo is called.
> 
> View attachment 2496369
> View attachment 2496370



Thanks for sharing, *Nahreen*! I think your belt is possibly Bleu Indigo Box/Bleu Electrique Togo, as that was one recently offered.  (Assuming the dark blue box side looks more like the second photo.)


----------



## Cucci

chihuahua127 said:


> Thanks, cucci! But I think you got the last one  I asked my SA to keep an eye out for me so hopefully I get it sometime soon. Enjoy yours!


Ahh I guess it depends on which site you are! Maybe you live in the us? They have different online stock.

All the european site versions still have it but I did notice only size 75 is left right now.
Just try checking hermes france


----------



## Cucci

Here is a screenshot of the page!


----------



## Cucci

My 32 mm anemone purple/capucine red belt just arrived and the colors are amazing!


----------



## chihuahua127

Cucci said:


> My 32 mm anemone purple/capucine red belt just arrived and the colors are amazing!




Gorgeous!!! Yes, US site has none&#128543;hopefully it arrives in our boutique soon or I find one when I visit Europe in March! Thanks for the lovely pic&#128536;


----------



## audreylita

Cucci said:


> My 32 mm anemone purple/capucine red belt just arrived and the colors are amazing!



Those colors are stunning.  Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cucci said:


> My 32 mm anemone purple/capucine red belt just arrived and the colors are amazing!



OH MYYYY!!! My mouth is watering! This color combo is fantastic!!!!


----------



## megt10

Cucci said:


> My 32 mm anemone purple/capucine red belt just arrived and the colors are amazing!



So beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Nahreen

etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for sharing, *Nahreen*! I think your belt is possibly Bleu Indigo Box/Bleu Electrique Togo, as that was one recently offered.  (Assuming the dark blue box side looks more like the second photo.)



Thanks. I bought it in store and I forgot to ask and it does not say on the recipt. The dark blue side is smooth and the bright blue side has grainy leather. I think these belts are really versatile with the different leathers and colours. Do you know if one can buy another buckle separately? It would make it even more versatile if I could get a silver buckle as well. If I buy another belt kit of the same size I'll get a different buckle and then I can swap around as I like.


----------



## Nahreen

Cucci said:


> My 32 mm anemone purple/capucine red belt just arrived and the colors are amazing!



Gorgous. Is capucine red close to orange?


----------



## afsweet

I'm debating getting some straps so I could wear my belt kit at the waist, but I'm hesitant because I can't think of many outfits/pieces I already have where I could wear a waist belt. Any suggestions on what would look good with a H buckle waist belt?


----------



## Nahreen

stephc005 said:


> I'm debating getting some straps so I could wear my belt kit at the waist, but I'm hesitant because I can't think of many outfits/pieces I already have where I could wear a waist belt. Any suggestions on what would look good with a H buckle waist belt?



I think a wool dress with turtleneck such as Ralph Laurens wool dresses. Will look good with high boots in winter time. I'm contemplating getting one myself. What do you use the straps for?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## afsweet

I love my H belts but have only worn them with jeans and shorts so far. Very casual. Even with waist belts, I only have wider ones, so I can't imagine how things will look with a thinner belt...


----------



## seton

stephc005 said:


> I'm debating getting some straps so I could wear my belt kit at the waist, but I'm hesitant because I can't think of many outfits/pieces I already have where I could wear a waist belt. Any suggestions on what would look good with a H buckle waist belt?



i love it cinched on a coat but u would not need a smaller size for that.



Nahreen said:


> Thanks. I bought it in store and I forgot to ask and it does not say on the recipt. The dark blue side is smooth and the bright blue side has grainy leather. I think these belts are really versatile with the different leathers and colours. Do you know if one can buy another buckle separately? It would make it even more versatile if I could get a silver buckle as well. If I buy another belt kit of the same size I'll get a different buckle and then I can swap around as I like.



this has been asked many times. NO, u cannot buy only the buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

stephc005 said:


> I love my H belts but have only worn them with jeans and shorts so far. Very casual. Even with waist belts, I only have wider ones, so I can't imagine how things will look with a thinner belt...



I purchsed my first 24mm beltkit a few weeks ago to wear with a variety of high-waisted dresses I have for work bc I don't like the belts the dresses come with from the store. I posted pics here... Although the dresses are dark, it gives you an idea... I love this belt and will post more pics as soon as I wear another high-waisted dress... in better lighting =)

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-143.html
post 2136

All my other beltkits are for low rise skinny jeans or business slacks....


----------



## afsweet

Israeli_Flava said:


> I purchsed my first 24mm beltkit a few weeks ago to wear with a variety of high-waisted dresses I have for work bc I don't like the belts the dresses come with from the store. I posted pics here... Although the dresses are dark, it gives you an idea... I love this belt and will post more pics as soon as I wear another high-waisted dress... in better lighting =)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-143.html
> post 2136
> 
> All my other beltkits are for low rise skinny jeans or business slacks....


 
Thanks! So you opted to have extra holes punched instead of buying a shorter strap? When I was at FSH, they told me to never ever do that and to buy the correct size...not sure why but they took it very seriously...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

stephc005 said:


> Thanks! So you opted to have extra holes punched instead of buying a shorter strap? When I was at FSH, they told me to never ever do that and to buy the correct size...not sure why but they took it very seriously...



Nope. I bought a much smaller size (_and_ had extra holes added to it to make it somewhat longer) 
It's my first strap in size 24mm so I needed a kit. You can't wear a 32mm buckle with a 24mm strap... well, I can't.

Oh hunny, of course they say that... they want you to buy more straps hahaaha


----------



## etoile de mer

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. I bought it in store and I forgot to ask and it does not say on the recipt. The dark blue side is smooth and the bright blue side has grainy leather. I think these belts are really versatile with the different leathers and colours. Do you know if one can buy another buckle separately? It would make it even more versatile if I could get a silver buckle as well. If I buy another belt kit of the same size I'll get a different buckle and then I can swap around as I like.



Dear *Nahreen*, Yes, that makes sense, as Box leather is smooth and Togo is grainy. Unfortunately, the buckles can only be purchased as a kit, with a strap. But extra belt straps can be purchased separately. I agree, the mixing, matching and swapping around is what makes these so fun! Enjoy your new belt.


----------



## etoile de mer

stephc005 said:


> Thanks! So you opted to have extra holes punched instead of buying a shorter strap? When I was at FSH, they told me to never ever do that and to buy the correct size...not sure why but they took it very seriously...



Hi *stephc005*, Due to scarcity of straps, and to minimize expense, I think many of us opt to have extra holes punched. My boutique has added two holes to my 32mm straps, so that I can wear them higher. But some don't like seeing the extra holes, so opt to get separate straps to wear high waist versus at the hips.


----------



## Cucci

chihuahua127 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Yes, US site has none&#128543;hopefully it arrives in our boutique soon or I find one when I visit Europe in March! Thanks for the lovely pic&#128536;


Thank you, I love it as well
Terrible, I hate waiting for online stock Hopefully they will update the US site soon!! Otherwise have a good trip to Europe


----------



## juss

SugarMama said:


> Do I really need another belt kit?  Can't seem to say no, especially to BE!  BE and prune 32mm.


impossibly pretty! and your shall is so beautiful too!


----------



## Cucci

audreylita said:


> Those colors are stunning.  Congratulations!



Thank you very much Audreylita  I can see this belt thing turning into a serious obsession..haha


----------



## Cucci

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH MYYYY!!! My mouth is watering! This color combo is fantastic!!!!



 You are so funny and quite an inspiration as well, your collection is TDF! Makes me wanting for more already..but for now I will cherish this beautiful combo, viva spring 2014


----------



## Cucci

megt10 said:


> So beautiful! Congrats.




Thanks megt10!!! Love your kitty kat


----------



## Cucci

Nahreen said:


> Gorgous. Is capucine red close to orange?




Hi Nahreen, 

I was actually quite anxious about which kind of red/orange it would turn out to be and soooo relieved. The color is close to orange yes, I just googeled capucine red to find a picture I find represents it well compared to the belt IRL and this is it:

http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...n-bag-with-palladium-hardware----bdd41962.jpg

It's a hermes birkin in capucine red just like the belt but this picture shows it in pretty good light for you to see the color.
The purple also does not look like this to me:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1388805561.368238.jpg

Eventhough the name is anemone..IRL its more purple like.
I thought I just shared because these were the questions I had while waiting for the delivery man


----------



## ThisVNchick

Looking to get my best friend her first Hermes belt kit for her birthday. I personally have not been at Hermes in awhile and heard that there was a recent price increase? Can anyone give me the most up to date price on the 32mm belt kit? Thanks!


----------



## megt10

Cucci said:


> Thanks megt10!!! Love your kitty kat



Thank you. She is a total sweetheart.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## chihuahua127

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nope. I bought a much smaller size (_and_ had extra holes added to it to make it somewhat longer)
> 
> It's my first strap in size 24mm so I needed a kit. You can't wear a 32mm buckle with a 24mm strap... well, I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hunny, of course they say that... they want you to buy more straps hahaaha




Same here. All my straps have one to two extra holes so I can wear them high, mid or low waist. But all the boutiques I've bought from say they can only punch two holes maximum, for aesthetic reasons


----------



## Nahreen

Cucci said:


> Hi Nahreen,
> 
> I was actually quite anxious about which kind of red/orange it would turn out to be and soooo relieved. The color is close to orange yes, I just googeled capucine red to find a picture I find represents it well compared to the belt IRL and this is it:
> 
> http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...n-bag-with-palladium-hardware----bdd41962.jpg
> 
> It's a hermes birkin in capucine red just like the belt but this picture shows it in pretty good light for you to see the color.
> The purple also does not look like this to me:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...mageuploadedbypurseforum1388805561.368238.jpg
> 
> Eventhough the name is anemone..IRL its more purple like.
> I thought I just shared because these were the questions I had while waiting for the delivery man



Thanks for posting all the extra colour photos. It is a gorgous shade of red/orange. I love these bright pop colours that H produces.


----------



## roussel

Got my belt kit from h.com
Orange/black with palladium buckle 32mm, size 90. I wear size 27-28 jeans and I can buckle using the middle or last hole. Might add couple more holes so I can wear higher on my waist.  I need to look for gold belt kit in same size or maybe the 24mm


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chihuahua127 said:


> Same here. All my straps have one to two extra holes so I can wear them high, mid or low waist. But all the boutiques I've bought from say they can only punch two holes maximum, for aesthetic reasons



My boutique has never stopped me from getting more holes... I have one strap with two holes bigger and one hole smaller on the same strap... so I guess it depends on who you ask...


----------



## mrclt

chihuahua127 said:


> Same here. All my straps have one to two extra holes so I can wear them high, mid or low waist. But all the boutiques I've bought from say they can only punch two holes maximum, for aesthetic reasons



Hi,

Sorry to but in, but did hermes charge you for the extra holes? If so how much? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrclt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to but in, but did hermes charge you for the extra holes? If so how much?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hermes does not charge for punching holes dear.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ThisVNchick said:


> Looking to get my best friend her first Hermes belt kit for her birthday. I personally have not been at Hermes in awhile and heard that there was a recent price increase? Can anyone give me the most up to date price on the 32mm belt kit? Thanks!



no price increase on belt kits yet. Price depends on buckle you choose. Approx $770...


----------



## mrclt

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes does not charge for punching holes dear.



Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## Israeli_Flava

roussel said:


> Got my belt kit from h.com
> Orange/black with palladium buckle 32mm, size 90. I wear size 27-28 jeans and I can buckle using the middle or last hole. Might add couple more holes so I can wear higher on my waist.  I need to look for gold belt kit in same size or maybe the 24mm
> 
> View attachment 2501002



Classic H babe!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

roussel said:


> Got my belt kit from h.com
> Orange/black with palladium buckle 32mm, size 90. I wear size 27-28 jeans and I can buckle using the middle or last hole. Might add couple more holes so I can wear higher on my waist.  I need to look for gold belt kit in same size or maybe the 24mm
> 
> View attachment 2501002



Lucky you! I've been stalking that site but so far no luck. Can I ask when you purchased your belt? I'm trying to see if there is a prime time when H restocks its merchandise.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Israeli_Flava said:


> no price increase on belt kits yet. Price depends on buckle you choose. Approx $770...



Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## chihuahua127

Cucci said:


> Thank you, I love it as well
> Terrible, I hate waiting for online stock Hopefully they will update the US site soon!! Otherwise have a good trip to Europe



I finally got mine! Special thanks to you and SMama for the enabling pics! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And while I was there, couldn't resist another pretty combo, bleu electrique/prune


----------



## jp_536

chihuahua127 said:


> I finally got mine! Special thanks to you and SMama for the enabling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507364
> 
> 
> And while I was there, couldn't resist another pretty combo, bleu electrique/prune
> View attachment 2507368




So jelly!! I need BOTH of these!! Lol!! Is this from your boutique? Or h.com?


----------



## chihuahua127

Not my boutique. Got them while on vacation in macau! It's my first time to visit macau and I was surprised that they get new stock fairly early- spring colors are around. There's even the bamboo/etain combo I think SMama posted, but not in my size. Otherwise, I would be getting 3 straps in one go! I usually like only one of the color combos I find but this time, I like all!


----------



## SugarMama

chihuahua127 said:


> I finally got mine! Special thanks to you and SMama for the enabling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507364
> 
> 
> And while I was there, couldn't resist another pretty combo, bleu electrique/prune
> View attachment 2507368



Yay!  Congrats!!!  Love your buckle too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## seton

chihuahua127 said:


> I finally got mine! Special thanks to you and SMama for the enabling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507364
> 
> 
> And while I was there, couldn't resist another pretty combo, bleu electrique/prune
> View attachment 2507368



great score! congrats!


----------



## Cucci

chihuahua127 said:


> I finally got mine! Special thanks to you and SMama for the enabling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507364
> 
> 
> And while I was there, couldn't resist another pretty combo, bleu electrique/prune
> View attachment 2507368


Congratulations!!!!!! Good for you and love the second combo!!!
I guess I'm just as bad as you... We went to Paris for the weekend&#10084;&#65039;And I picked up another pair as well&#128576;... Blanc Swift with Feu Epsom plus the New gold Gamma buckle! Its gorg and I love making all possibile conbinations with my buckles&#128522; enjoy your great collection!


----------



## Cucci

Here it is! Boutique Avenue George V


----------



## SugarMama

Cucci said:


> Here it is! Boutique Avenue George V



You look fabulous!  Belt twins!


----------



## roussel

ThisVNchick said:


> Lucky you! I've been stalking that site but so far no luck. Can I ask when you purchased your belt? I'm trying to see if there is a prime time when H restocks its merchandise.


 
I got mine in January.  I think there was a week when it was raining belt kits in lots of sizes, in black/taupe, orange/black, white/gold strap combos.  I was really looking for the gold buckle but they only have PHW. I suggest you keep checking the h site.  That's what I do.  I saw the gold buckle pop out recently but no strap in my size.


----------



## Cucci

SugarMama said:


> You look fabulous!  Belt twins!




Thank you
Yaajjj belt twins!!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

I haven't done one of these updates in a while. 

Since the prices have increased... here goes:

New stock on US H.com: updates/new prices in orange

*32mm*

white/natural epsom/chamonix 80-100, 110
chocolate/orange box/togo 90, 95
black/blue jean box/togo 100, 110
black/taupe box/togo 110
white/red-orange (sanguine?) swift/epsom 75, 80
grey/black epsom/chamonix 90-105
malachite/blue sapphire swift/epsom 105

matte black Porosus croc 80
Tobacco croc 80

$440 - all straps except croc - NOW $455 all straps except croc
$3050 - orange croc strap - NOW $3,325 tobacco croc & $3,450 matte black Porosus croc
$270 - H buckles - (No H buckles on H.com right now - but, based on the new prices for the Glenan & Chaine d'Ancre buckles - I'd guess that the new price is $315)


*Total kits: *

straps can be purchased alone
buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)

Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)) (total belt kit prices for non croc belt straps):
 Idem - $340 NOW $365 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780 NOW $820
  Domino - $250 NOW $290 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690 NOW $745
 Depart - $360 NOW $395 (silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800 NOW $850
 Chaine d'Ancre - $270 NOW $315 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710 NOW $770
 Glenan - $270 NOW $315 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710 NOW $770

Other buckles w/out prior pricing info:

  H au Carre (double/overlapping H) - $365 (polished & satin-finish, palladium plated) - total belt kit: $820
  Quizz (enamel H) - $315 (orange, red, prune) - total belt kit: $830
  Athena (enamel/lacquer Chaine d'Ancre) - $395 (red, navy, black) - total belt kit: $850
  Touareg - $1,175 (solid silver H & solid silver Tandrika (oval)) - total belt kit: $1,630

Also, CDC smooth black Porosus crocodile w/ghw - $7,000 - size 85, also available

hth. GL.


----------



## doves75

newmommy_va said:


> I haven't done one of these updates in a while.
> 
> Since the prices have increased... here goes:
> 
> New stock on US H.com: updates/new prices in orange
> 
> *32mm*
> 
> white/natural epsom/chamonix 80-100, 110
> chocolate/orange box/togo 90, 95
> black/blue jean box/togo 100, 110
> black/taupe box/togo 110
> white/red-orange (sanguine?) swift/epsom 75, 80
> grey/black epsom/chamonix 90-105
> malachite/blue sapphire swift/epsom 105
> 
> matte black Porosus croc 80
> Tobacco croc 80
> 
> $440 - all straps except croc - NOW $455 all straps except croc
> $3050 - orange croc strap - NOW $3,325 tobacco croc & $3,450 matte black Porosus croc
> $270 - H buckles - (No H buckles on H.com right now - but, based on the new prices for the Glenan & Chaine d'Ancre buckles - I'd guess that the new price is $315)
> 
> 
> *Total kits: *
> 
> straps can be purchased alone
> buckles must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)
> 
> Other buckles available (must be purchased as a kit (w/strap)) (total belt kit prices for non croc belt straps):
> Idem - $340 NOW $365 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $780 NOW $820
> Domino - $250 NOW $290 (brushed palladium plated) - total belt kit: $690 NOW $745
> Depart - $360 NOW $395 (silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $800 NOW $850
> Chaine d'Ancre - $270 NOW $315 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710 NOW $770
> Glenan - $270 NOW $315 (gold plated, silver & palladium plated) - total belt kit: $710 NOW $770
> 
> Other buckles w/out prior pricing info:
> 
> H au Carre (double/overlapping H) - $365 (polished & satin-finish, palladium plated) - total belt kit: $820
> Quizz (enamel H) - $315 (orange, red, prune) - total belt kit: $830
> Athena (enamel/lacquer Chaine d'Ancre) - $395 (red, navy, black) - total belt kit: $850
> Touareg - $1,175 (solid silver H & solid silver Tandrika (oval)) - total belt kit: $1,630
> 
> Also, CDC smooth black Porosus crocodile w/ghw - $7,000 - size 85, also available
> 
> hth. GL.




Thank you for the update and price comparison newmommy_va. )


----------



## HGT

Thanks newmommy_va of the info!


----------



## StyleEyes

Cucci said:


> Here it is! Boutique Avenue George V



You look stunning girl!  I saw this buckle on the Europe H.com recently and I LOVE  it!  congrates!


----------



## StyleEyes

c18027 said:


> IF -- you probably already know this, but the straps can be cut down by Hermès.  I was desperate for a certain combo but it was only available in a huge size.  They cut it down for me and the craftmanship was impeccable!  The only downside is that the original size will still be embossed on the strap.
> 
> I am happy to enable!



May I ask where you got this done?  I just called my San Francisco store and they said they no long offer this service. :no-good:

I'm in the same boat for the belt in my signature and got it off the website today in the 105.  I'm really hoping I can make this work.


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome! 



doves75 said:


> Thank you for the update and price comparison newmommy_va. )





HGT said:


> Thanks newmommy_va of the info!


----------



## Cucci

StyleEyes said:


> You look stunning girl!  I saw this buckle on the Europe H.com recently and I LOVE  it!  congrates!




Dear StyleEyes, 

Thank you I actually thought I had never seen it before and jumped on the buckle as soon as the SA told me it was the first shipment of the Gamma in store haha Lateron I spotted it online as well hahah Still love it though


----------



## etoile de mer

Cucci said:


> Here it is! Boutique Avenue George V



Love this buckle, *Cucci*, you wear it beautifully! Many thanks for sharing&#8230;adding it to my ever growing list this season!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cucci said:


> Here it is! Boutique Avenue George V



Ohh love this!! That buckle is stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## audreylita

StyleEyes said:


> May I ask where you got this done?  I just called my San Francisco store and they said they no long offer this service. :no-good:
> 
> I'm in the same boat for the belt in my signature and got it off the website today in the 105.  I'm really hoping I can make this work.



You might want to give the boutique on Madison Ave a jingle.  They've cut many belts down for me, maybe they'll do it for you if you ship it to them?  It's worth a phone call.


----------



## StyleEyes

audreylita said:


> You might want to give the boutique on Madison Ave a jingle.  They've cut many belts down for me, maybe they'll do it for you if you ship it to them?  It's worth a phone call.



Oh, thank you for that info!  That would be a great option.


----------



## juss

stephc005 said:


> I'm debating getting some straps so I could wear my belt kit at the waist, but I'm hesitant because I can't think of many outfits/pieces I already have where I could wear a waist belt. Any suggestions on what would look good with a H buckle waist belt?


i like the idea of wearing a belt on top of sweaters that are longer, with them you dont see the belt with jeans on your hips but i just love longer sweaters. and if you like scarves you can play with colors of belts and accents on your scarves. also u can wear them with dresses. i like 24 mm ones with smaller medor (i have yet to buy it!)


----------



## Nahreen

Cucci said:


> Here it is! Boutique Avenue George V



Looking great. I would not have considered that buckle before I saw it on you, it is really nice.


----------



## roussel

Hi! Anyone know the difference between the Gold Chaine d'Ancre and the Queen buckle pictured here? Is the chaine d'ancre bigger/taller and the Queen more slender and longer? Are they the same gold shiny finish? Anyone have pics to share of these buckles? TIA!

Chaine d'Ancre is the first pic, Queen second pic


----------



## audreylita

roussel said:


> Hi! Anyone know the difference between the Gold Chaine d'Ancre and the Queen buckle pictured here? Is the chaine d'ancre bigger/taller and the Queen more slender and longer? Are they the same gold shiny finish? Anyone have pics to share of these buckles? TIA!
> 
> Chaine d'Ancre is the first pic, Queen second pic



An internet search shows this as the Queen buckle:


----------



## roussel

I know I've seen that as the queen buckle too, but when I tried to put that belt kit in my cart, the description says 'Queen' as well so I'm confused.


----------



## etoile de mer

roussel said:


> Hi! Anyone know the difference between the Gold Chaine d'Ancre and the Queen buckle pictured here? Is the chaine d'ancre bigger/taller and the Queen more slender and longer? Are they the same gold shiny finish? Anyone have pics to share of these buckles? TIA!
> 
> Chaine d'Ancre is the first pic, Queen second pic



Hi *roussel*, I just noticed that the second buckle posted above, is noted as being 24mm! Looks to be a website error, as they've put the image of a 24mm buckle on a 32mm belt? But buckle is described as being both 24mm and 1.25" wide (which is 32mm)&#8230;so text is incorrect?   Probably will require a call to H.com to sort it out!


----------



## newmommy_va

I noticed that too... and references to the Queen buckle here on tpf... show them on 24mm straps...

if memory serves, another tpfer reported ordering a belt on H.com with a buckle that didn't exist for the belt strap size... so it's been a problem that's been reported before. (CS notified the tpfer, that it was an error on H.com.)

GL!



roussel said:


> I know I've seen that as the queen buckle too, but when I tried to put that belt kit in my cart, the description says 'Queen' as well so I'm confused.


----------



## DiorKiss

I'm getting my first Hermès belt!
Black with a gold buckle, but I can't decide on the other color... should I get tan or chocolate?


----------



## roussel

Good catch ladies. I thought there is a new buckle. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DiorKiss

Or maybe even grey! 






Wow, such a difficult decision. Hermès ladies, what belt do you have/wear the most/like the most? Tan, chocolate or grey?


----------



## roussel

^ I suggest black/tan strap combo with gold buckle.

Just want to share some modeling pics of my orange belt with palladium buckle


----------



## hermesfreak

Hi everyone...it has been some time since I posted anything on TPF.  I am very angry today.  I purchased an "authentic hermes belt" on ebay from a seller that I could not find any information on.  The seller was in the same State as me and stated they had the original receipt.  Today, I received the belt and it is 100%%%%% without a doubt a fake.  I contacted the seller and they are willing to take the belt back for a full refund.  
1- seller refuses to pay for the shipping back to them and denies that this belt is a fake
2- do I report the seller to ebay
3- do I report the seller on TPF?  If so, where

I am so angry...I have never been scammed before and I am a seasoned buyer of all things authentic...I should have known better....

Please help with suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## mistikat

hermesfreak said:


> Hi everyone...it has been some time since I posted anything on TPF. I am very angry today. I purchased an "authentic hermes belt" on ebay from a seller that I could not find any information on. The seller was in the same State as me and stated they had the original receipt. Today, I received the belt and it is 100%%%%% without a doubt a fake. I contacted the seller and they are willing to take the belt back for a full refund.
> 1- seller refuses to pay for the shipping back to them and denies that this belt is a fake
> 2- do I report the seller to ebay
> 3- do I report the seller on TPF? If so, where
> 
> I am so angry...I have never been scammed before and I am a seasoned buyer of all things authentic...I should have known better....
> 
> Please help with suggestions.
> 
> Thank you


 
Sorry this has happened to you. You would be best off posting about your situation here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

Good luck in resolving things.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## DiorKiss

hermesfreak said:


> Hi everyone...it has been some time since I posted anything on TPF.  I am very angry today.  I purchased an "authentic hermes belt" on ebay from a seller that I could not find any information on.  The seller was in the same State as me and stated they had the original receipt.  Today, I received the belt and it is 100%%%%% without a doubt a fake.  I contacted the seller and they are willing to take the belt back for a full refund.
> 1- seller refuses to pay for the shipping back to them and denies that this belt is a fake
> 2- do I report the seller to ebay
> 3- do I report the seller on TPF?  If so, where
> 
> I am so angry...I have never been scammed before and I am a seasoned buyer of all things authentic...I should have known better....
> 
> Please help with suggestions.
> 
> Thank you




That is horrible! I'm sorry this happened to you. I would 100% report the eBay seller - did you pay with your CC or Paypal? You can demand your money back!

One other question for the Hermès ladies - can anyone help me with the belt sizing? I don't have a store nearby so I'm going to have to order my belt online.
The size charts confuse me, but I'm a jeans size 26, could anyone tell me what size they would recommend for me? 85, 90?


----------



## roussel

^ I think you can do 85 or even 80. I wear jeans size 27-28 and have size 90. With low waist jeans I use the last hole, mid-rise - middle hole, slacks - smallest hole.  I want a couple more holes added so I can wear up higher in the waist with dresses.


----------



## hermesfreak

mistikat said:


> Sorry this has happened to you. You would be best off posting about your situation here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/
> 
> Good luck in resolving things.


 

Thank you Mistikat...will do ASAP...


----------



## ninunani

Initially I bought 3 belts for my family and all turn out to be too big...of course my bf is happily keep them all.



This little Cuttie is the only belt I have from H..it is the same width as the KDT..just so adorable ..


----------



## Cucci

etoile de mer said:


> Love this buckle, *Cucci*, you wear it beautifully! Many thanks for sharingadding it to my ever growing list this season!




Thank you so much etoile de mer!!!

I also saw a beautiful blue/green combination at the airport in Paris where they have quite a good stock for a small boutique but I guess two belts in one week was enough hahaha


----------



## Cucci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohh love this!! That buckle is stunning!




Thank you Israeli_Flava, lets hope H keeps bringing great combo's!!!


----------



## Cucci

Nahreen said:


> Looking great. I would not have considered that buckle before I saw it on you, it is really nice.




I know!!! Online it does not look as pretty....I had to try it on and was convinced when I saw it on me. Before I had already picked the palladium H but switched it for the Gamma..too bad they did not let me buy an extra buckle but hey I'll guess I will have to aim at another belt...


----------



## Cucci

DiorKiss said:


> That is horrible! I'm sorry this happened to you. I would 100% report the eBay seller - did you pay with your CC or Paypal? You can demand your money back!
> 
> One other question for the Hermès ladies - can anyone help me with the belt sizing? I don't have a store nearby so I'm going to have to order my belt online.
> The size charts confuse me, but I'm a jeans size 26, could anyone tell me what size they would recommend for me? 85, 90?



Hi DiorKiss, 

I guess it depends on the brand of the jeans as well!
I wear a 26 or 27 and wear an 85 or an 80
90 would be too big for you


----------



## Cucci

ninunani said:


> View attachment 2519371
> View attachment 2519372
> View attachment 2519378
> 
> 
> Initially I bought 3 belts for my family and all turn out to be too big...of course my bf is happily keep them all.
> View attachment 2519383
> 
> 
> This little Cuttie is the only belt I have from H..it is the same width as the KDT..just so adorable ..



WOOOWWW great  collection!!!
Can you tell me which colors the first belt in the first picture has?
The shades of blue are gorg!


----------



## ninunani

Cucci said:


> WOOOWWW great  collection!!!
> 
> Can you tell me which colors the first belt in the first picture has?
> 
> The shades of blue are gorg!




&#65306;sapphire


----------



## DiorKiss

roussel said:


> ^ I think you can do 85 or even 80. I wear jeans size 27-28 and have size 90. With low waist jeans I use the last hole, mid-rise - middle hole, slacks - smallest hole.  I want a couple more holes added so I can wear up higher in the waist with dresses.





Cucci said:


> Hi DiorKiss,
> 
> I guess it depends on the brand of the jeans as well!
> I wear a 26 or 27 and wear an 85 or an 80
> 90 would be too big for you



Thanks a lot ladies! That's very helpful. 
You're right Cucci, I should've said I'm a 26 in Sevens!

I think I'm going to go for the 85, I'd rather have it a little too big than too small - I can always punch an extra hole. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Meta

ninunani said:


> This little Cuttie is the only belt I have from H..it is the same width as the KDT..just so adorable ..


Love this! Is this the 13mm? Would you kindly share the price? TIA!


----------



## newmommy_va

Belt kits online on US H.com w/H buckles (gold plated, silver & palladium plated, brushed silver & palladium plated, hammered silver & palladium plated) and the new "Gamma 32" (gold plated, palladium plated) and "Smile" buckles (palladium plated). 

fyi:

Strap (can be purchased alone): $455
H buckle (non hammered): $315 - total belt kit: $770
Boucle H (hammered H): $375 - total belt kit: $830

Gamma 32: $365 - total belt kit: $820




Smile: $375 - total belt kit: $830


----------



## tweezer

DiorKiss said:


> That is horrible! I'm sorry this happened to you. I would 100% report the eBay seller - did you pay with your CC or Paypal? You can demand your money back!
> 
> One other question for the Hermès ladies - can anyone help me with the belt sizing? I don't have a store nearby so I'm going to have to order my belt online.
> The size charts confuse me, but I'm a jeans size 26, could anyone tell me what size they would recommend for me? 85, 90?


 I would order an 85. I wear a size 26 jean and the 85 would be fine. I ordered the 85 and 90 online and kept the 90 but now have to go to the BH store to add another whole. Too big on me now. The 80 would be too small esp. if you want to wear with jeans that are lower on the hip. Go for the 85


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does H have an official size chart on their website?  For belts or RTW in general? I've relied on other ones I've seen online but I haven't noticed one on the H site.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Nahreen

Pazdzernika said:


> Does H have an official size chart on their website?  For belts or RTW in general? I've relied on other ones I've seen online but I haven't noticed one on the H site.



There is a small measure instruction on H if you press the ? on the belt page. It is next to where you choose the belt length. 
My waist is approximately 70 but I bought a 90 since I wear low waist jeans and my hips are much larger than my waist. I bought at the store and started trying on the 70 with my jeans and ended up with 90. Better to buy a bit too large and make an extra hole then end up with one that is too small.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Nahreen said:


> There is a small measure instruction on H if you press the ? on the belt page. It is next to where you choose the belt length.
> My waist is approximately 70 but I bought a 90 since I wear low waist jeans and my hips are much larger than my waist. I bought at the store and started trying on the 70 with my jeans and ended up with 90. Better to buy a bit too large and make an extra hole then end up with one that is too small.




Brilliant, thanks! I usually browse on my iPhone and I don't have the ? button for some reason.  I'll have to check it out on a proper computer.


----------



## Nahreen

Pazdzernika said:


> Brilliant, thanks! I usually browse on my iPhone and I don't have the ? button for some reason.  I'll have to check it out on a proper computer.



That is strange. I use ipad and I see the question mark. My store can't make extra holes but there are other places that can make extra holes such as shops fixing leather items. I actually bought one of those thongs at a hardware store and that can be used to make leather holes, it can make six different sizes. I'll try it on a non expensive belt first. I need to make extra holes if I want to use the belt at the waist. I don't want to buy the same belt in two sizes just to be able to wear both at the hips and at the waist.


----------



## newmommy_va

Here's the H.com size guide reference:






Pazdzernika said:


> Brilliant, thanks! I usually browse on my iPhone and I don't have the ? button for some reason.  I'll have to check it out on a proper computer.


----------



## Pazdzernika

newmommy_va said:


> Here's the H.com size guide reference:
> 
> View attachment 2526677




Thank you! We should make that image a sticky!


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... I've posted it several times in this thread already. 



Pazdzernika said:


> Thank you! We should make that image a sticky!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> lol... I've posted it several times in this thread already.



You're so helpful


----------



## newmommy_va

Israeli_Flava said:


> You're so helpful


----------



## Juliettem

Great info thanks


----------



## DiorKiss

tweezer said:


> I would order an 85. I wear a size 26 jean and the 85 would be fine. I ordered the 85 and 90 online and kept the 90 but now have to go to the BH store to add another whole. Too big on me now. The 80 would be too small esp. if you want to wear with jeans that are lower on the hip. Go for the 85




Thanks so much for your help! I'm getting the 85


----------



## c18027

StyleEyes said:


> May I ask where you got this done?  I just called my San Francisco store and they said they no long offer this service. :no-good:
> 
> I'm in the same boat for the belt in my signature and got it off the website today in the 105.  I'm really hoping I can make this work.


I finally found my paperwork for this!  I purchased the strap from the Chicago boutique in October 2010.  It looks like it was sent to Bal Harbour.  Perhaps they had a craftsperson there who could do the shortening.

Although this was some time ago and Hermes policies are fickle, I can't believe that this service is no longer available.  You might want to call a larger boutique like New York to see what they offer.  Good luck!


----------



## audreylita

c18027 said:


> I finally found my paperwork for this!  I purchased the strap from the Chicago boutique in October 2010.  It looks like it was sent to Bal Harbour.  Perhaps they had a craftsperson there who could do the shortening.
> 
> Although this was some time ago and Hermes policies are fickle, I can't believe that this service is no longer available.  You might want to call a larger boutique like New York to see what they offer.  Good luck!



The Bal Harbour store is no longer there, they moved to the Miami Design District awhile back.   In temporary digs until the new flagship is completed.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I tried both the Cape Cod and Quentin belts, usually found in the men's section. I'm having trouble deciding which is more versatile in the long run.  I feel like the Cape Cod works best with casual pants and denim and that the Quentin works best with slacks.  I wear both types of trousers equally. Has anyone purchased either belt? How did you decide on one or the other?


----------



## HGT

Dear ladies, is belt kits hard to get in stores? All I want is a brushed gold buckle, with 80 strap (Black/taupe preferred).  I have been waiting for that to come by for a while.  Any advise would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HGT said:


> Dear ladies, is belt kits hard to get in stores? All I want is a brushed gold buckle, with 80 strap (Black/taupe preferred).  I have been waiting for that to come by for a while.  Any advise would be appreciated!  Thanks!



With Hermes, anytime you're looking for a certain color combination, it can be hard to find. However, the color combo you're looking for pops up on H.com frequently, it's a classic belt strap and shouldn't be too hard to get from a boutique. The problem also is that sometimes u find the strap but the buckle selection is sparce... it's really all a matter of luck IMO dear. Keep looking and asking your boutique every week. 

I have waaaaaay too many belt kits now bc when I see one I love, I snatch it up for fear I will never find it again :shame:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> With Hermes, anytime you're looking for a certain color combination, it can be hard to find. However, the color combo you're looking for pops up on H.com frequently, it's a classic belt strap and shouldn't be too hard to get from a boutique. The problem also is that sometimes u find the strap but the buckle selection is sparce... it's really all a matter of luck IMO dear. Keep looking and asking your boutique every week.
> 
> I have waaaaaay too many belt kits now bc when I see one I love, I snatch it up for fear I will never find it again :shame:



I'm belt kit intensive too but the good side of that is when I need a precise belt it's right there.  I bet you know exactly what I mean!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> I'm belt kit intensive too but the good side of that is when I need a precise belt it's right there.  I bet you know exactly what I mean!



Yes I sure do! 

Now I know I should not be snooping on EU H.com for anything...  let alone beltkits... but there was a very interesting buckle offered on the 42cm belt strap so I thought I'd post it... very gladiator-esque in this size, I'm sure


----------



## newmommy_va

Very cool!! EU H.com calls it the "Impact" buckle. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes I sure do!
> 
> Now I know I should not be snooping on EU H.com for anything...  let alone beltkits... but there was a very interesting buckle offered on the 42cm belt strap so I thought I'd post it... very gladiator-esque in this size, I'm sure


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> Very cool!! EU H.com calls it the "Impact" buckle.



Now THAT is the perfect name!!!! Like POW! "I am a buckle... see me now!"


----------



## newmommy_va

Absolutely! :lolots:



Israeli_Flava said:


> Now THAT is the perfect name!!!! Like POW! "I am a buckle... see me now!"


----------



## lillyn79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes I sure do!
> 
> Now I know I should not be snooping on EU H.com for anything...  let alone beltkits... but there was a very interesting buckle offered on the 42cm belt strap so I thought I'd post it... very gladiator-esque in this size, I'm sure




I saw it in LAX. To me, it looks like a door hinge and it's very heavy. I don't get the design.


----------



## HGT

lillyn79 said:


> I saw it in LAX. To me, it looks like a door hinge and it's very heavy. I don't get the design.




LOL!!! It does look like a door hinge!


----------



## Nolia

Posting my classic buckle. Wore it last night.


----------



## doves75

Israeli_Flava said:


> Now THAT is the perfect name!!!! Like POW! "I am a buckle... see me now!"




LoL!!! You are so funny IF!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> Now THAT is the perfect name!!!! Like POW! "I am a buckle... see me now!"



I am *buckle*, hear me roar
In numbers too big to ignore
And I know too much to go back an' pretend
'Cause I've heard it all before
And I've been down there on the floor
No one's ever gonna keep me down again

Oh yes, I am wise
But it's wisdom born of pain
Yes, I've paid the price
But look how much I gained
If I have to, I can do anything
I am strong
(Strong)
I am invincible
(Invincible)
I am *buckle*




Thanks to Helen Reddy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lillyn79 said:


> I saw it in LAX. To me, it looks like a door hinge and it's very heavy. I don't get the design.





HGT said:


> LOL!!! It does look like a door hinge!



Totally agree! Impact.. Door hinge... lethal weapon....POW ...  Not really a big hit with this crowd


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nolia said:


> Posting my classic buckle. Wore it last night.



*hot hot hot hunny!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> I am *buckle*, hear me roar
> In numbers too big to ignore
> And I know too much to go back an' pretend
> 'Cause I've heard it all before
> And I've been down there on the floor
> No one's ever gonna keep me down again
> 
> Oh yes, I am wise
> But it's wisdom born of pain
> Yes, I've paid the price
> But look how much I gained
> If I have to, I can do anything
> I am strong
> (Strong)
> I am invincible
> (Invincible)
> I am *buckle*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Helen Reddy



Yeeesssss! U can wear this *buckle *with some bell bottoms from the 70s and sing this song.... Pow!!! Talk about an *impact 
*


----------



## Nolia

Israeli_Flava said:


> *hot hot hot hunny!!!!!*



 Thank you, love!!


----------



## Allee

My new bamboo/etain 24mm belt kit


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## miriel

Allee said:


> View attachment 2551344
> 
> My new bamboo/etain 24mm belt kit


We are strap twins!  I got mine from the Wynn Hermes in Las Vegas yesterday with a Touareg buckle


----------



## LuxChic

Hi! Those if you with the Collier de Chien buckle belt kit, how do you like it?? 

There's a permabrass one on ebay now but not sure if I would prefer silver.  What is the current retail?

Thx!


----------



## roussel

Hi! Does anyone got color transfer on their white strap say of you wear with dark jeans and you're using the reverse side and not the white side?


----------



## celicatoe46m3

Question coming from a guy:

Wife waist size is 26, and I just picked up a 75 for her.  It seems like it will only fit on her waist.. but not on her waist with jeans. Do any girls out there have 1 for both? Or will they have to be separate belts?


----------



## Kkho

celicatoe46m3 said:


> Question coming from a guy:
> 
> Wife waist size is 26, and I just picked up a 75 for her.  It seems like it will only fit on her waist.. but not on her waist with jeans. Do any girls out there have 1 for both? Or will they have to be separate belts?



Just punch an extra hole or 2. I have the same problem.


----------



## celicatoe46m3

Kkho said:


> Just punch an extra hole or 2. I have the same problem.



Hmmm, punch a hole towards the tip of the belt? Because to make it any "larger", there is maybe space for 1. Even then I don't think it can fit around her jeans.. Are you a 75 as well?


----------



## Kkho

celicatoe46m3 said:


> Hmmm, punch a hole towards the tip of the belt? Because to make it any "larger", there is maybe space for 1. Even then I don't think it can fit around her jeans.. Are you a 75 as well?




Yup I usually buy 75 or 80. 75 I'll punch one in front and for 80 I'll punch one at the back. You can ask the store to do it for you. If she can't fit 75 for jeans even with the extra hole, next time buy size 80.


----------



## celicatoe46m3

Kkho said:


> Yup I usually buy 75 or 80. 75 I'll punch one in front and for 80 I'll punch one at the back. You can ask the store to do it for you. If she can't fit 75 for jeans even with the extra hole, next time buy size 80.



Awesome thanks for your help.

I've been going H nuts at the store recently..


----------



## jennyliu87

celicatoe46m3 said:


> Question coming from a guy:
> 
> Wife waist size is 26, and I just picked up a 75 for her.  It seems like it will only fit on her waist.. but not on her waist with jeans. Do any girls out there have 1 for both? Or will they have to be separate belts?




I would exchange to a size 80 just to be safe. If the belt is a bit longer, you can always punch more holes. If it's too short, there is nothing you can do about it. What if she wants to wear it with low rise jeans? 
I'm a size 24 or 25 jean size and I wear a 80 belt just to have that flexibility.


----------



## dooneybaby

celicatoe46m3 said:


> Question coming from a guy:
> 
> Wife waist size is 26, and I just picked up a 75 for her.  It seems like it will only fit on her waist.. but not on her waist with jeans. Do any girls out there have 1 for both? Or will they have to be separate belts?


Not everyone is crazy about doing this.
But for many of my belts, I get the larger size that I can loop through my jeans and then I have extra holes made to wear it around my waist.
Just take the belt to a shoe repair store.


----------



## Miss Al

dooneybaby said:


> Not everyone is crazy about doing this.
> But for many of my belts, I get the larger size that I can loop through my jeans and then I have extra holes made to wear it around my waist.
> Just take the belt to a shoe repair store.


 
Same for me.


----------



## vfckep

Hi. This is my first post. Sharing my purchases this year. (!!!)  H is damn addictive!




And my newest...





Jeff.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

vfckep said:


> Hi. This is my first post. Sharing my purchases this year. (!!!)  H is damn addictive!
> 
> View attachment 2553533
> 
> 
> And my newest...
> 
> View attachment 2553535
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff.



Welcome Jeff!!! 

I can certainly understand how u feel..... H is a drug!  Love the beltkits!!!


----------



## vfckep

Israeli_Flava said:


> Welcome Jeff!!!
> 
> I can certainly understand how u feel..... H is a drug!  Love the beltkits!!!




Thanks Flava. Saw you bringing up the Impact buckle a few posts back and wanted to share mine, bought two days ago. Wasn't really looking for another belt, but the CC came out when I was offered the buckle. I like that it doesn't scream "H".


----------



## bagidiotic

vfckep said:


> Hi. This is my first post. Sharing my purchases this year. (!!!)  H is damn addictive!
> 
> View attachment 2553533
> 
> 
> And my newest...
> 
> View attachment 2553535
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff.



Welcome n nice belt kit
Lol yes h is so toxic haha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

Several months ago on this thread, there was mention of  Chocolat/Gris Perle being a spring offering. Has anyone seen this pop up anywhere, in boutiques or online?  :wondering Still wondering what leathers are used. I'm hoping for a 32mm strap, in this combo. Any info appreciated!


----------



## lillyn79

LuxChic said:


> Hi! Those if you with the Collier de Chien buckle belt kit, how do you like it??
> 
> There's a permabrass one on ebay now but not sure if I would prefer silver.  What is the current retail?
> 
> Thx!




I love/hate mine! I can't stand the clic-clac noise it makes every time I walk. If this won't bother you then go for it.


----------



## tweezer

LuxChic said:


> Hi! Those if you with the Collier de Chien buckle belt kit, how do you like it??
> 
> There's a permabrass one on ebay now but not sure if I would prefer silver.  What is the current retail?
> 
> Thx!


 I LOVE mine! I got the buckle in gold, strap in togo/black. I have the silver H buckle as well, but the CDC buckle is just SO special. I honestly never notice any clanging noise from mine and wear it all the time!!.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

Hi guys,

I am very tempted to buy one or two Hermes buckles from Fashionphile.com as they have 4 gorgeous buckles for sale now. Has anyone purchased anything from Fashionphile before? How was the experience? And how was their 7-day return policy? Any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Note that tpf no longer authenticates belt buckles & kits... due to the facility with which they can be counterfeited... so that may give some pause, with regard to purchasing preloved belt buckles & kits.

However... feel free to search this thread for feedback re: this seller in this thread: Discuss: Hermes resale/Ebay sellers 

GL!



dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very tempted to buy one or two Hermes buckles from Fashionphile.com as they have 4 gorgeous buckles for sale now. Has anyone purchased anything from Fashionphile before? How was the experience? And how was their 7-day return policy? Any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

newmommy_va said:


> Note that tpf no longer authenticates belt buckles & kits... due to the facility with which they can be counterfeited... so that may give some pause, with regard to purchasing preloved belt buckles & kits.
> 
> However... feel free to search this thread for feedback re: this seller in this thread: Discuss: Hermes resale/Ebay sellers
> 
> GL!


Hi, thank you newmommy_va, I have done some research and compared mine with the ones they listed. It seems Fashionphile is very reputable. I will email them tomorrow for more details. Thank you again.


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Hi all,

I am not sure if I should post here, if not, please let me know!

I have a red CDC with ghw. I noticed the leather on the belt pops at some areas (like a tiny bubble that you can press down). Should I be concerned about this and get it repaired or is it just natural with age?

I will share the photos soon!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Can anyone tell me if the stamp is sometimes different on h buckles 
I bought one on ebay and one from hermes and there is a huge difference


----------



## doves75

shoppermomof4 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the stamp is sometimes different on h buckles
> I bought one on ebay and one from hermes and there is a huge difference
> View attachment 2565530




I think that little extra stamp only comes with GHW. But I'm not an expert in authenticating H stuff tho. Esp since authenticator here, they're not authenticating any belt, enamel and buckles.


----------



## lillyn79

shoppermomof4 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the stamp is sometimes different on h buckles
> I bought one on ebay and one from hermes and there is a huge difference
> View attachment 2565530


Gold H buckles  have an extra stamp next to the "Hermes" stamp. Silver does .


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

lillyn79 said:


> Gold H buckles  have an extra stamp next to the "Hermes" stamp. Silver does .



Some vintage silver ones do. I believe the small stamp indicates the alloy used for plating contains certain amount of gold. Hope it helps.


----------



## lillyn79

lillyn79 said:


> Gold H buckles  have an extra stamp next to the "Hermes" stamp. Silver does .


*does not    Oooppp


----------



## gaingreen

Hi, im in need of help!!
 i wear a size 32/31 jeans (mens) and im just about to put in my order for a belt kit as they just came in stock but i am unsure on the sizing.
Would you guys recommend the 095 size? only 080 and 100 are in stock and those are probably very small and too big.

and i read that you could get the belts hole punched at the store to.


----------



## gaingreen

are female sizing the same as male aswell?
noticed that the females have better color in stock


----------



## doves75

gaingreen said:


> Hi, im in need of help!!
> i wear a size 32/31 jeans (mens) and im just about to put in my order for a belt kit as they just came in stock but i am unsure on the sizing.
> Would you guys recommend the 095 size? only 080 and 100 are in stock and those are probably very small and too big.
> 
> and i read that you could get the belts hole punched at the store to.




I use 31/32 jeans and I have 95 but I need to add an extra hole. 90 would be best but def not 80 or 100. Hope this help.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## gaingreen

doves75 said:


> I use 31/32 jeans and I have 95 but I need to add an extra hole. 90 would be best but def not 80 or 100. Hope this help.



Thank you for your help, definetly made my decision
i placed the order, and if its a little to big, i can always go to the store to get holes punched.
as most of people said they do it at the store. 
I wear a size 90 in louis v, and i use the 3rd hole so im hoping the 95 will get me to use the 1st/2nd hole


----------



## kittyvoo

Hello fellow belt kit lovers! I am sure you fhave seen this before and I apologise for boring anybody but I just had to share my new addition. She is a teeny tiny anemone and cupucine confection with love from Waikiki.


----------



## SugarMama

kittyvoo said:


> Hello fellow belt kit lovers! I am sure you fhave seen this before and I apologise for boring anybody but I just had to share my new addition. She is a teeny tiny anemone and cupucine confection with love from Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572616
> View attachment 2572617



Cutest belt ever!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kittyvoo said:


> hello fellow belt kit lovers! I am sure you fhave seen this before and i apologise for boring anybody but i just had to share my new addition. She is a teeny tiny anemone and cupucine confection with love from waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572616
> View attachment 2572617



*love. it!*


----------



## bagidiotic

kittyvoo said:


> Hello fellow belt kit lovers! I am sure you fhave seen this before and I apologise for boring anybody but I just had to share my new addition. She is a teeny tiny anemone and cupucine confection with love from Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572616
> View attachment 2572617



Nice n cute


----------



## kittyvoo

Sugar mama, Flava, Bagidiotic thank you! And the nicest part was the gracious service.


----------



## etoile de mer

kittyvoo said:


> Hello fellow belt kit lovers! I am sure you fhave seen this before and I apologise for boring anybody but I just had to share my new addition. She is a teeny tiny anemone and cupucine confection with love from Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572616
> View attachment 2572617



Adorable!  Thanks so much for sharing, *kittyvoo*!


----------



## kittyvoo

Thanks etoile de mer. When I come home I will learn multi quoting.


----------



## etoile de mer

kittyvoo said:


> Thanks etoile de mer. When I come home I will learn multi quoting.



Oh my, does that mean you are still in Waikiki?    Lucky you!


----------



## kittyvoo

I know, swoon. People are so friendly (and there are multiple H stores).


----------



## sisozuki

Hi ladies. Ive searched the forum in case this has been asked before, but I cant seem to find my exact sizing. What belt size do I get if I wear a jeans size in 29 ladies? Im hoping I can wear it low and maybe use the last hole when I want to wear it a bit higher on my waist too. Thank you!


----------



## btslee

sisozuki said:


> Hi ladies. Ive searched the forum in case this has been asked before, but I cant seem to find my exact sizing. What belt size do I get if I wear a jeans size in 29 ladies? Im hoping I can wear it low and maybe use the last hole when I want to wear it a bit higher on my waist too. Thank you!


As a rule of thumb, 

size
28 - 80
30 - 85
32 - 90
34 - 95
36 - 100

I'm in between sizes 34 and 36, and i normally wear my 100 belt on the fourth hole (got an additional hole punched). Bear in mind that if you wear your new belt on the third hole, over time it'll stretch so you may need an additional hole. It's always best to get a size bigger and you can have the belt altered professionally by Hermes or have an additional hole punched in the future (for free!).


----------



## stdrop

sisozuki said:


> Hi ladies. Ive searched the forum in case this has been asked before, but I cant seem to find my exact sizing. What belt size do I get if I wear a jeans size in 29 ladies? Im hoping I can wear it low and maybe use the last hole when I want to wear it a bit higher on my waist too. Thank you!


I wear a 30 jeans and always buy a 95cm belt. I have had to return a 90 because I couldn't wear it with lower jeans.


----------



## gaingreen

btslee said:


> As a rule of thumb,
> 
> size
> 28 - 80
> 30 - 85
> 32 - 90
> 34 - 95
> 36 - 100
> 
> I'm in between sizes 34 and 36, and i normally wear my 100 belt on the fourth hole (got an additional hole punched). Bear in mind that if you wear your new belt on the third hole, over time it'll stretch so you may need an additional hole. It's always best to get a size bigger and you can have the belt altered professionally by Hermes or have an additional hole punched in the future (for free!).




the sizing works the same for women and men im assumming? can some1 clarify this with me? please and thanks
women always have more colors in stock


----------



## newmommy_va

The size guide reference from Hermes.com is as follows:




Honestly, most belt kits are suitable for either gender. Moreover, the sizing is the same, regardless of gender. 

As far as versatility of wear, belts can be challenging to wear _both_ at the waist and at the low hip.... without adding holes or modifying wear in some way (as cleverly done, here: Post #1702)

hth. GL.



gaingreen said:


> are female sizing the same as male aswell?
> noticed that the females have better color in stock





sisozuki said:


> Hi ladies. Ive searched the forum in case this has been asked before, but I cant seem to find my exact sizing. What belt size do I get if I wear a jeans size in 29 ladies? Im hoping I can wear it low and maybe use the last hole when I want to wear it a bit higher on my waist too. Thank you!





gaingreen said:


> the sizing works the same for women and men im assumming? can some1 clarify this with me? please and thanks
> women always have more colors in stock


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## krazeemarie24

So I bought an 85 strap online about a year ago, and, today I bought one from the store, 85 as well, and, the one from the store is longer than from the one I bought from Hermes online, that's supposed both are 85. Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## afsweet

krazeemarie24 said:


> So I bought an 85 strap online about a year ago, and, today I bought one from the store, 85 as well, and, the one from the store is longer than from the one I bought from Hermes online, that's supposed both are 85. Has this happened to anyone before?



That's odd! Are both of them actually marked 85? Maybe you accidentally received a different size...


----------



## krazeemarie24

stephc005 said:


> That's odd! Are both of them actually marked 85? Maybe you accidentally received a different size...




Yes, both of them are marked 85. I called customer service and they said they never had this happen before. They both fit alright, although I had to have extra holes on the one I got from the store.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

Dear H lovers,

I am just wondering if anyone recognize those buckles listed by this seller. They all look very gorgeous but I never saw them before. Are they really limited editions? 

http://www.ebay.com/usr/us.me95


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Dear H lovers,
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone recognize those buckles listed by this seller. They all look very gorgeous but I never saw them before. Are they really limited editions?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/us.me95



Attached is a snapshot.


----------



## tweezer

My new CDC belt buckle, togo/black. Love, love, love  first time uploading a pic..not sure why it's side ways??


----------



## Rodeo

Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post.. Does anyone have recent prices for a Constance belt kit in 24mm with matte silver buckle. Also, any info on LE H buckle? I can't seem to find any pricing online....Thanks!


----------



## kcarmona

Hi all  Sorry if this question has been answered already but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. Basically I want to buy a pre-loved Hermes belt preferably in burgundy or red, and I found one I really like. Obviously I need to get it authenticated first, but I wanted to know if this belt was reversible or not, as I know some ebayers call certain belts "Constance" when they may not be. I do not know much about Hermes so sorry for the dumb question 

This is the belt in question: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310923096953?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## celicatoe46m3

All belts are reversible. Not sure why there is gold printing on the backside of the belt. You should really ask the seller what size it is in CM.

Just spend the extra money and get it from the store. It's just not worth it on fleabay.


----------



## celicatoe46m3

Rodeo said:


> Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post.. Does anyone have recent prices for a Constance belt kit in 24mm with matte silver buckle. Also, any info on LE H buckle? I can't seem to find any pricing online....Thanks!



$770-820... Not sure if that $50 makes any difference when buying this brand?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Rodeo said:


> Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post.. Does anyone have recent prices for a Constance belt kit in 24mm with matte silver buckle. Also, any info on LE H buckle? I can't seem to find any pricing online....Thanks!




I was just able to find the matte buckle in 24mm last month for a friend in Japan. Came out to $686 with tax in Hawaii. Took me over 6 months to track down a matte buckle though. One SA even told me they don't make the matte buckle anymore.


----------



## Rodeo

You are both very helpful...thanks so much!


----------



## cr1stalangel

kcarmona said:


> Hi all  Sorry if this question has been answered already but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. Basically I want to buy a pre-loved Hermes belt preferably in burgundy or red, and I found one I really like. Obviously I need to get it authenticated first, but I wanted to know if this belt was reversible or not, as I know some ebayers call certain belts "Constance" when they may not be. I do not know much about Hermes so sorry for the dumb question
> 
> This is the belt in question:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310923096953?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



This belt is reversible. From my limited knowledge I would say the red side is Rouge H in Courcheval leather and the other side is in Black in the same leather. Constance refers to a different design of buckle which is not this one. 
The size Is 70cm as stamped on the black side of the belt and stamp A in a square means it's from year 1997. But get it authenticated first for your piece of mind. Hope that helps.


----------



## kcarmona

cr1stalangel said:


> This belt is reversible. From my limited knowledge I would say the red side is Rouge H in Courcheval leather and the other side is in Black in the same leather. Constance refers to a different design of buckle which is not this one.
> The size Is 70cm as stamped on the black side of the belt and stamp A in a square means it's from year 1997. But get it authenticated first for your piece of mind. Hope that helps.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rodeo said:


> Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post.. Does anyone have recent prices for a Constance belt kit in 24mm with matte silver buckle. Also, any info on LE H buckle? I can't seem to find any pricing online....Thanks!





celicatoe46m3 said:


> $770-820... Not sure if that $50 makes any difference when buying this brand?



$820 is the price for the 32mm belt kit. 
I just bought a 24mm recently but misplaced my receipt. I believe the 24mm is around $550 or so....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## newmommy_va

Great catch re: 32mm belt kit price! 

fyi, for the poster who asked: post price increase, w/mini constance buckle, the 24mm belt kit is now $655 USD (strap $415; buckle $240)





Israeli_Flava said:


> $820 is the price for the 32mm belt kit.
> I just bought a 24mm recently but misplaced my receipt. I believe the 24mm is around $550 or so....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> Great catch re: 32mm belt kit price!
> 
> fyi, for the poster who asked: post price increase, w/mini constance buckle, the 24mm belt kit is now $655 USD (strap $415; buckle $240)



Oh wow! Soooo glad I got it before the price increase! I don't remember paying THAT much... But I might be wrong. Do u remember the previous price? I coulda sworn I paid $550... :shame:


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow! Soooo glad I got it before the price increase! I don't remember paying THAT much... But I might be wrong. Do u remember the previous price? I coulda sworn I paid $550... :shame:



Hi ya!  I think it was close... I think I paid $580 for mine.


----------



## mousdioufe

Orange belt with Beverly scarf


----------



## mousdioufe

Anemone color


----------



## mousdioufe

Bamboo


----------



## mousdioufe

Gold


----------



## Jem7v

New member and I had some questions. I was looking for a belt kit strap for the 32mm that was box leather chocolate to etoupe or some other color that isn't funky like green, red, white for men. Also are there any unique cape cod colors available now for men besides black to gold or black to chocolate?


----------



## seton

Jem7v said:


> New member and I had some questions. I was looking for a belt kit strap for the 32mm that was box leather chocolate to etoupe or some other color that isn't funky like green, red, white for men. Also are there any unique cape cod colors available now for men besides black to gold or black to chocolate?



choc box/ sable togo
i saw it at 2 different stores this month


----------



## Rodeo

yakusoku.af said:


> I was just able to find the matte buckle in 24mm last month for a friend in Japan. Came out to $686 with tax in Hawaii. Took me over 6 months to track down a matte buckle though. One SA even told me they don't make the matte buckle anymore.



yay! My daughter just found me one in Venice for 475 Euro...24mm orange and silver buckle (no matte though) sooo excited! Got a tax rebate after that too, so not bad.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jem7v

seton said:


> choc box/ sable togo
> i saw it at 2 different stores this month



choc box/sable togo was for a belt kit or for a cape cod?


----------



## claraclara

can someone tell me if there is a diff b/w the mens and woman 32mm belt kit?  Thanks


----------



## doves75

claraclara said:


> can someone tell me if there is a diff b/w the mens and woman 32mm belt kit?  Thanks




It's the exact same belt kits for men's and women. Hope this help.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

claraclara said:


> can someone tell me if there is a diff b/w the mens and woman 32mm belt kit?  Thanks



No.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

H lovers! More belts on Fashionphile.com! 
There is a cutout buckle called Lucky buckle. Anyone knows the original retail?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Hi ya!  I think it was close... I think I paid $580 for mine.



Yea... That sounds right. Thx babe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mousdioufe said:


> Bamboo



I  all of your modeling shots MW!!! Your scarf choices are stellar and I love pairing them with belts!!! Bravo and thx for sharing!!!!


----------



## Jem7v

anyone got a pic of a chocolate box to gris perle belt? or any gris perle hermes leather?


----------



## yHermes

So this was a price increase on the H belt? I gave up a few months ago since I could never find one in stock.

They are going for $830 now? Anyone remember the price before


----------



## lcmu

Okay, I'm thinking of buying a vintage Constance H Belt off ebay but I'm not too sure on the sizing. I usually wear a size 24/25 for my jeans and I have a Gucci belt thats sz 75 and it fits great if I'm wearing it with my jeans. If I want to wear a bit higher on my waist though its way too loose. 

The Hermes belt I'm looking at is a sz 65 which is much smaller than my Gucci belt but it is adjustable from sizes 24.5", 25.5", 26.5" and I'm thinking of wearing it higher on my waist. I'm just worried though that if I wear it with my jeans it'll be way too tight. Is anyone else a sz 65 that might be abler to help me on the sizing? I don't want to go through the hassle of returning it  Thanks!


----------



## sophiac

hi

can someone tell me if I can just purchase the buckle or leather belt on its own or each time I have to purchase the  buckle with the leather belt? Am having trouble finding a leather belt in my size at the local stores (largest they go up to are 85). I need at least a 95. I was told that a size 95 and above are readily available in western countries so am hoping to travel and find one in my size but am worried that the buckle I want would not be available which would make it pointless to travel and hunt for a leather belt in my size.

thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sophiac said:


> hi
> 
> can someone tell me if I can just purchase the buckle or leather belt on its own or *each time I have to purchase the  buckle with the leather belt*? Am having trouble finding a leather belt in my size at the local stores (largest they go up to are 85). I need at least a 95. I was told that a size 95 and above are readily available in western countries so am hoping to travel and find one in my size but am worried that the buckle I want would not be available which would make it pointless to travel and hunt for a leather belt in my size.
> 
> thanks!



Yes.
Buckles are not sold seperately, only as part of a belt kit (strap and buckle).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yHermes said:


> So this was a price increase on the H belt? I gave up a few months ago since I could never find one in stock.
> 
> They are going for $830 now? Anyone remember the price before



Yes there was a price inc.

Now they are approximately $830, depending on the buckle you choose.

Previously they were approximately $770, depending ont he buckle you choose.


----------



## biorin

lcmu said:


> Okay, I'm thinking of buying a vintage Constance H Belt off ebay but I'm not too sure on the sizing. I usually wear a size 24/25 for my jeans and I have a Gucci belt thats sz 75 and it fits great if I'm wearing it with my jeans. If I want to wear a bit higher on my waist though its way too loose.
> 
> The Hermes belt I'm looking at is a sz 65 which is much smaller than my Gucci belt but it is adjustable from sizes 24.5", 25.5", 26.5" and I'm thinking of wearing it higher on my waist. I'm just worried though that if I wear it with my jeans it'll be way too tight. Is anyone else a sz 65 that might be abler to help me on the sizing? I don't want to go through the hassle of returning it  Thanks!



I am a size 24 in jeans and wear size 80 in the belt kit. Any gain/loss in weight (mind you, these are not extensive fluctuations) have been perfectly accommodated by the three holes. I got two extra (smaller) holes punched to wear it on my waist, but it is still too big except for when I am pregnant and the tummy holds it up. If you are between a 24 and 25, I would definitely not recommend going smaller than the 80 for with jeans! If you only want to wear the 65 on your waist, that would probably work.


----------



## seton

sophiac said:


> hi
> 
> can someone tell me if I can just purchase the buckle or leather belt on its own or each time I have to purchase the  buckle with the leather belt? Am having trouble finding a leather belt in my size at the local stores (largest they go up to are 85). I need at least a 95. I was told that a size 95 and above are readily available in western countries so am hoping to travel and find one in my size but am worried that the buckle I want would not be available which would make it pointless to travel and hunt for a leather belt in my size.
> 
> thanks!



Yes, u can just buy just  a 95 strap if u can find it.


----------



## Love Luxurious

Hi,

Does anyone know what this buckle is called?

I bought  this belt 3 or 4 years ago in Holland, it's reversible, togo and box I  think, 650 euros. I love it because the H is very subtle, but I can't  find another one like it anywhere

Thanks


----------



## chrissssssssy

Newly in Gold/ Noir H belt


----------



## chrissssssssy

And my little collection here


----------



## chrissssssssy

mousdioufe said:


> Bamboo


All look great!!! Love them all!


----------



## doves75

Love Luxurious said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what this buckle is called?
> 
> I bought  this belt 3 or 4 years ago in Holland, it's reversible, togo and box I  think, 650 euros. I love it because the H is very subtle, but I can't  find another one like it anywhere
> 
> Thanks




I think it's called Nathan's if I'm not mistaken. I'm waiting for mine to come. &#128522;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Love Luxurious

doves75 said:


> I think it's called Nathan's if I'm not mistaken. I'm waiting for mine to come. &#128522;



I think you're right  
Thanks for your help and I hope yours comes soon......


----------



## june17

I'm planning to buy a belt as a gift for my BF. 
He wears 95 in LV belt, but when he tried my brother's H belt, it seems he wore it on the last hole. Should i buy 95 or upsize to 100? 

Also, does anyone ever see H belt in etoupe/gold or etoupe/noir combination? Does H ever make an etoupe version?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## biorin

june17 said:


> I'm planning to buy a belt as a gift for my BF.
> He wears 95 in LV belt, but when he tried my brother's H belt, it seems he wore it on the last hole. Should i buy 95 or upsize to 100?
> 
> Also, does anyone ever see H belt in etoupe/gold or etoupe/noir combination? Does H ever make an etoupe version?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There is etoupe/noir, I don't think it is too hard to find. I am not sure about etoupe/gold, as *most* of the time one side tends to be noir, and if not, chocolat (or some sort of brown).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just FYI since this gets asked frequently... the 24mm strap and H buckle is now USD $655 and $800 with the 1/2 CDC buckle (sorry, I don't know the correct name)...

there is one on US h.com now...
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/24-mm/beltkit-24-women-61093.html


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chrissssssssy said:


> Newly in Gold/ Noir H belt



Love this! My most worn belt kit for sure!


----------



## trademan31

halo, may i ask will a hermes belt get any level of rusty (dirty perhaps) after a year?
i realise the back of my buckles is slightly rusted...


----------



## june17

biorin said:


> There is etoupe/noir, I don't think it is too hard to find. I am not sure about etoupe/gold, as *most* of the time one side tends to be noir, and if not, chocolat (or some sort of brown).




Thanks for the info. I'll ask my SA for it.


----------



## chrissssssssy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just FYI since this gets asked frequently... the 24mm strap and H buckle is now USD $655 and $800 with the 1/2 CDC buckle (sorry, I don't know the correct name)...
> 
> there is one on US h.com now...
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/24-mm/beltkit-24-women-61093.html


They still have CDC belt now?? Haven't seen that for a while...and I really want one... I can't find it online, and no news from my SA... Do you by any chance?


----------



## chrissssssssy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this! My most worn belt kit for sure!


Thank you! My fushia is most worn~  maybe because my birkin is fushia and yours is gold~


----------



## Frivole88

wearing my H belt today


----------



## Ladybaga

mousdioufe said:


> Anemone color



I love all of these picture of you and your lovely belts and scarves!!! This photo of you is the reason why I bought this same scarf! I love purple and wear my scarves like the way you model them, so THANK YOU for this pic! (I also bought the anemone rivale to match.) Now I need an Anemone belt strap and I will be all set!


----------



## mousdioufe

Israeli_Flava said:


> I  all of your modeling shots MW!!! Your scarf choices are stellar and I love pairing them with belts!!! Bravo and thx for sharing!!!!


Thank you flags!


Ladybaga said:


> I love all of these picture of you and your lovely belts and scarves!!! This photo of you is the reason why I bought this same scarf! I love purple and wear my scarves like the way you model them, so THANK YOU for this pic! (I also bought the anemone rivale to match.) Now I need an Anemone belt strap and I will be all set!



Thank you!! This is the best compliment I ever received !!


----------



## Ladybaga

mousdioufe said:


> Thank you flags!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! This is the best compliment I ever received !!



*mousdioufe*, You have great taste! I feel like we must gravitate towards the same colors in scarves and other H accessories. Thanks to you, I now want a bamboo belt strap and your fabulous ACdlV scarf in green and orange.  (I have already bought two versions of this scarf:  the one with the bright yellow border, super bright tropical feel, and the one with black border/green foliage.  I really love the lush, green canopy in these scarves.  I really don't need three of this design, but your orange and green has me wishing.... I originally tried your version on in Hermes but picked up the other two... O.K. I may have to get your versions now... 
I truly think Hermes has me under its spell.


----------



## snarfy

lcmu said:


> Okay, I'm thinking of buying a vintage Constance H Belt off ebay but I'm not too sure on the sizing. I usually wear a size 24/25 for my jeans and I have a Gucci belt thats sz 75 and it fits great if I'm wearing it with my jeans. If I want to wear a bit higher on my waist though its way too loose.
> 
> The Hermes belt I'm looking at is a sz 65 which is much smaller than my Gucci belt but it is adjustable from sizes 24.5", 25.5", 26.5" and I'm thinking of wearing it higher on my waist. I'm just worried though that if I wear it with my jeans it'll be way too tight. Is anyone else a sz 65 that might be abler to help me on the sizing? I don't want to go through the hassle of returning it  Thanks!



I am about same size, 75cm is my H belt size.  I can use the last hole or 2nd last when I wear jeans depending on low or mid rise jeans.  SA recommended extra one hole punched to wear higher on the waist.


----------



## Miss Al

mousdioufe said:


> Bamboo


 
*Mousdioufe*,

That *bamboo* belt strap has got me thinking... arghhh... You enabler! 
Haiz... I've gotten the bamboo ulysse, rivale and now after seeing your belt... I'm thinking if I should get one! oh no! :wondering 

I'd better stop looking at all these pics


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Dejavuitton

Hi all, I have been collecting 32 mm classic H buckles. I have the following buckles,

So Black PVD buckle
Ruthenium buckle
Silver Guilloche
Silver Brushed
Gold Brushed
Silver Hammered
Silver Calandre
Silver Polished
Gold Polished
Silver Touareg Regular
Silver Touareg Thin

What I will need to complete the collection,
Silver Smile buckle
gold Calandre
gold Guilloche
gold hammered.

*What I would like to know here is if I am missing anything, such as permabrass H buckle (does it exist?), 32mm white gold buckle with diamonds? If anyone has any ideas let me know. I will greatly appreciate it. Thank you all. 
*


----------



## doves75

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi all, I have been collecting 32 mm classic H buckles. I have the following buckles,
> 
> 
> 
> So Black PVD buckle
> 
> Ruthenium buckle
> 
> Silver Guilloche
> 
> Silver Brushed
> 
> Gold Brushed
> 
> Silver Hammered
> 
> Silver Calandre
> 
> Silver Polished
> 
> Gold Polished
> 
> Silver Touareg Regular
> 
> Silver Touareg Thin
> 
> 
> 
> What I will need to complete the collection,
> 
> Silver Smile buckle
> 
> gold Calandre
> 
> gold Guilloche
> 
> gold hammered.
> 
> 
> 
> *What I would like to know here is if I am missing anything, such as permabrass H buckle (does it exist?), 32mm white gold buckle with diamonds? If anyone has any ideas let me know. I will greatly appreciate it. Thank you all.
> 
> *




Wow...,what a collections you have there &#128077;&#128077;&#128077; 
I saw the white gold CDC buckle with diamonds at H BH last month. I bet it will still be there.
Good luck and post pic if you ended up getting it. &#128522;


----------



## Dejavuitton

doves75 said:


> Wow...,what a collections you have there &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I saw the white gold CDC buckle with diamonds at H BH last month. I bet it will still be there.
> Good luck and post pic if you ended up getting it. &#128522;



Hi, thanks for your valuable information. I am actually aware of the CDC buckle with diamonds but I am only collecting classic H buckles now. I just attached a picture of my past collection  and I decided to collect only H buckles because I figured I probably will never complete my collection if I collect all 32mm buckles


----------



## seton

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi, thanks for your valuable information. I am actually aware of the CDC buckle with diamonds but I am only collecting classic H buckles now. I just attached a picture of my past collection  and I decided to collect only H buckles because I figured I probably will never complete my collection if I collect all 32mm buckles



thats too bad. the mirage is the buckle that I get the most compliments on.


----------



## bagidiotic

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi all, I have been collecting 32 mm classic H buckles. I have the following buckles,
> 
> So Black PVD buckle
> Ruthenium buckle
> Silver Guilloche
> Silver Brushed
> Gold Brushed
> Silver Hammered
> Silver Calandre
> Silver Polished
> Gold Polished
> Silver Touareg Regular
> Silver Touareg Thin
> 
> What I will need to complete the collection,
> Silver Smile buckle
> gold Calandre
> gold Guilloche
> gold hammered.
> 
> *What I would like to know here is if I am missing anything, such as permabrass H buckle (does it exist?), 32mm white gold buckle with diamonds? If anyone has any ideas let me know. I will greatly appreciate it. Thank you all.
> *



Very nice collection for buckle
Terrific


----------



## doves75

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi, thanks for your valuable information. I am actually aware of the CDC buckle with diamonds but I am only collecting classic H buckles now. I just attached a picture of my past collection  and I decided to collect only H buckles because I figured I probably will never complete my collection if I collect all 32mm buckles




Love....love the collections and the H belt buckle house&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;.  
May I know when did you buy the so black buckle? I've never seen it b4. I bet H did not make it anymore &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Dejavuitton

seton said:


> thats too bad. the mirage is the buckle that I get the most compliments on.



I totally agree. I still kept some buckles including a gold brushed Mirage but it is not in the box as the box is only for the H buckles. I got most compliments on the black wood/leather Quizz buckle


----------



## Dejavuitton

doves75 said:


> Love....love the collections and the H belt buckle house&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;.
> May I know when did you buy the so black buckle? I've never seen it b4. I bet H did not make it anymore &#128557;&#128557;



I had to buy the SO Black buckle from a French reseller using a forwarding company in 2011, and the Ruthenium buckle from a Japanese reseller. I never saw them in stock in any H boutiques in New York. And I don't believe they were available at all in any US boutiques. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## TC1

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi, thanks for your valuable information. I am actually aware of the CDC buckle with diamonds but I am only collecting classic H buckles now. I just attached a picture of my past collection  and I decided to collect only H buckles because I figured I probably will never complete my collection if I collect all 32mm buckles


 
This collection is stunning!


----------



## Dejavuitton

doves75 said:


> Wow...,what a collections you have there &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I saw the white gold CDC buckle with diamonds at H BH last month. I bet it will still be there.
> Good luck and post pic if you ended up getting it. &#128522;



Do you happen to know if there exist the 32 mm H buckle with diamonds? I tried my SA and she never heard of it. I was wondering because I saw an auction house sold one with diamonds and stated it is made by Hermes, not customized.


----------



## seton

Dejavuitton said:


> I totally agree. I still kept some buckles including a gold brushed Mirage but it is not in the box as the box is only for the H buckles. I got most compliments on the black wood/leather Quizz buckle



Glad u kept a Mirage. Your leather Quizz is amazin'. I would love to have one myself and Iam not normally into Quizzes.


----------



## etoile de mer

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi, thanks for your valuable information. I am actually aware of the CDC buckle with diamonds but I am only collecting classic H buckles now. I just attached a picture of my past collection  and I decided to collect only H buckles because I figured I probably will never complete my collection if I collect all 32mm buckles



Your buckle "house" is adorable!   Best wishes with your hunt!


----------



## CanadianGal

Purchased this new H belt from Monaco last month. According to SA one side is Anemone and the other side is Cappucine (sp?). 




Anemone against raisin (2012):




Cappucine against Bougainville:





Sorry pics are not the best.


----------



## Ladybaga

I LOVE your Anemone and Cappucine belt kit! Gorgeous colors!!! Congrats!


----------



## ghoztz

gorgeous color combination!  I would get one immediately if I see one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## CanadianGal

Thanks! I think I got very lucky. I had been searching for a belt with similar colors for a while. Little did I know I had to all the way to Europe to find it! The SA's in Monaco were very nice. Monaco is such a crazy place. Almost every other woman I saw carried either a B or K!


----------



## michumichu

sydspy said:


> I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............
> 
> jandoe89 's belt..............



So pretty! I love the texture on the "H"!


----------



## Jem7v

Can someone post some pictures of the different combos of the cape cod belt that are not black/chocolate box/togo or black/gold box/togo?

I would really appreciate this.


----------



## chessmont

Maybe someone with LV belts too can answer this; if I wear 90 in LV will I wear a 90 in H?  I bought what I thought was a 95 H from a good seller but could barely get it around the smallest part of my waist.  The numbers were very hard to read, maybe it wasn't really a 95.  I am afraid to order the wrong size (assuming one pops up on H.com)  The LV size works for both near waist and a little below


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

There is a Mirage belt on Fashionphile.com now!!! I really want to buy one from the store but I heard it is discontinued. Is it true?


----------



## seton

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> There is a Mirage belt on Fashionphile.com now!!! I really want to buy one from the store but I heard it is discontinued. Is it true?



yes, it was discontinued a while ago.


----------



## mp4

chessmont said:


> Maybe someone with LV belts too can answer this; if I wear 90 in LV will I wear a 90 in H?  I bought what I thought was a 95 H from a good seller but could barely get it around the smallest part of my waist.  The numbers were very hard to read, maybe it wasn't really a 95.  I am afraid to order the wrong size (assuming one pops up on H.com)  The LV size works for both near waist and a little below



Actually I prefer a 90 in LV belts vs an 85 in H.  Maybe just me?!  I would think you could wear the same size and be OK.  Maybe the belt is a 75?


----------



## chessmont

mp4 said:


> Actually I prefer a 90 in LV belts vs an 85 in H.  Maybe just me?!  I would think you could wear the same size and be OK.  Maybe the belt is a 75?



Thanks for the info mp4.  The size was so hard to read, maybe it wasn't a 95.   I already resold it.  Hope some day to own one.


----------



## Suncatcher

dejavuitton said:


> hi all, i have been collecting 32 mm classic h buckles. I have the following buckles,
> 
> so black pvd buckle
> ruthenium buckle
> silver guilloche
> silver brushed
> gold brushed
> silver hammered
> silver calandre
> silver polished
> gold polished
> silver touareg regular
> silver touareg thin
> 
> what i will need to complete the collection,
> silver smile buckle
> gold calandre
> gold guilloche
> gold hammered.
> 
> *what i would like to know here is if i am missing anything, such as permabrass h buckle (does it exist?), 32mm white gold buckle with diamonds? If anyone has any ideas let me know. I will greatly appreciate it. Thank you all.
> *


wow!


----------



## vfckep

New purchase...


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

vfckep said:


> New purchase...
> 
> View attachment 2616911



Nice. 
Is the new Idem buckle stamped with a serial code besides Hermes Made in France? I doubt there is enough space for the code


----------



## HGT

I have been waiting for a size 75 Black/Taupe or Black/any color Belt Kit for months!!! Is it that hard to come by in the store? I am getting so anxious!


----------



## biorin

HGT said:


> I have been waiting for a size 75 Black/Taupe or Black/any color Belt Kit for months!!! Is it that hard to come by in the store? I am getting so anxious!


Those color combos are pretty common, perhaps the size is a bit more rare.


----------



## snarfy

HGT said:


> I have been waiting for a size 75 Black/Taupe or Black/any color Belt Kit for months!!! Is it that hard to come by in the store? I am getting so anxious!



Sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long.  My boutique has quite a few colour combos in 75.  The basic ones like black/dark brown, black/blue jean and also some very colourful combos.   Maybe you could ask your SA to do a search for you?  I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## HGT

biorin said:


> Those color combos are pretty common, perhaps the size is a bit more rare.



Yes, it's the size. &#128542;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HGT

snarfy said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long.  My boutique has quite a few colour combos in 75.  The basic ones like black/dark brown, black/blue jean and also some very colourful combos.   Maybe you could ask your SA to do a search for you?  I hope you get yours soon.




Too bad leather goods cannot be transferred.  I will wait for another month since I want to keep building the relationship with the same SA in one store.  If I still don't get it from there, I will have to start looking elsewhere.  Who knows? May be I can get lucky with other surprises at a different store? &#128515; I am getting very anxious.


----------



## rowdy3

How can I order a Hermes belt with the h buckle? I've been to a few stores and none have have them. Do I need to ask a as to fill an order?


----------



## chessmont

mp4 said:


> Actually I prefer a 90 in LV belts vs an 85 in H.  Maybe just me?!  I would think you could wear the same size and be OK.  Maybe the belt is a 75?



Well, I just ordered a 95 of H.com.  We'll see if it is versatile for all my waist rises.  If not. at least I can return.


----------



## mp4

chessmont said:


> Well, I just ordered a 95 of H.com.  We'll see if it is versatile for all my waist rises.  If not. at least I can return.




Totally!  I'd always rather something larger since they will add extra holes


----------



## Fgl11

Just got this - I'm so excited! Surprise gift from hubby


----------



## Nahreen

Fgl11 said:


> Just got this - I'm so excited! Surprise gift from hubby
> View attachment 2619688



Congratulations. What a lovely gift from your husband.


----------



## Fgl11

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations. What a lovely gift from your husband.




Thanks!


----------



## Fgl11

Does anyone know if any department stores carry Hermes belts? Especially interested if any Bloomingdales sell them.. TIA for any responses


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fgl11 said:


> Does anyone know if any department stores carry Hermes belts? Especially interested if any Bloomingdales sell them.. TIA for any responses



No.


----------



## mrclt

Fgl11 said:


> Does anyone know if any department stores carry Hermes belts? Especially interested if any Bloomingdales sell them.. TIA for any responses



Ive seen people on youtube posts vids from where they have bought H belts from department stores. This instance it was neiman marcus. 

I am unsure if this is exclusive to NM or not as i do not live in the US but here in the UK i have seen h belts for sale in both Harrods and Selfridges, London. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Fgl11

mrclt said:


> Ive seen people on youtube posts vids from where they have bought H belts from department stores. This instance it was neiman marcus.
> 
> I am unsure if this is exclusive to NM or not as i do not live in the US but here in the UK i have seen h belts for sale in both Harrods and Selfridges, London.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thanks!


----------



## Jem7v

HGT said:


> Too bad leather goods cannot be transferred.  I will wait for another month since I want to keep building the relationship with the same SA in one store.  If I still don't get it from there, I will have to start looking elsewhere.  Who knows? May be I can get lucky with other surprises at a different store? &#55357;&#56835; I am getting very anxious.



Leather goods can be transferred. If you go to the manager and they are willing to help you out. I've had belts transferred many times for me from domestic stores and have had world wide searches done for me as well.

I know a lot of them will say they can't do it but its BS.


----------



## HGT

Jem7v said:


> Leather goods can be transferred. If you go to the manager and they are willing to help you out. I've had belts transferred many times for me from domestic stores and have had world wide searches done for me as well.
> 
> I know a lot of them will say they can't do it but its BS.




Wow! World wide searches?  You must bought a lot and a VIP then.  I got a few things from the same SA including a Lindy, but I guess I haven't spend enough then?


----------



## Tiphaine

HGT said:


> Wow! World wide searches?  You must bought a lot and a VIP then.  I got a few things from the same SA including a Lindy, but I guess I haven't spend enough then?




I've had a couple of things sent from Paris to London, etc, when I really wanted a particular item and London didn't have it - so has my mother. And we're  definitely not the 'biggest' clients, but we do buy smaller things frequently enough and always stop to have a chat when we are in Harrods (our regular 'store'). So I think being friendly with the staff and stopping by frequently is the key - rather than being the biggest spender. Getting to know the manager is also helpful, since they have more authority. We do have a friend who is a SA in Paris who told us that some items are never transferred, though, so I'm pretty sure there are limits.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kkho

Happy to find a bamboo belt to match my bamboo B. Yippee..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## mayday23

Hi everyone  I wanted to surprise my wife with a belt, but am unsure of her sizing. In the US, shes a size 0. Shes 53 and around 100 lbs. Would I go with the 80?

I think she would wear it around her waist, as opposed to her hips. I think shed probably like both options, but my guess is that it would be different sizes and shed prefer the waist. Any thoughts from the group?


----------



## Ladybaga

mayday23 said:


> Hi everyone  I wanted to surprise my wife with a belt, but am unsure of her sizing. In the US, shes a size 0. Shes 53 and around 100 lbs. Would I go with the 80?
> 
> I think she would wear it around her waist, as opposed to her hips. I think shed probably like both options, but my guess is that it would be different sizes and shed prefer the waist. Any thoughts from the group?



Since it will be a surprise, can you sneak one of her belts out of the house so that you can measure it against an Hermes strap at the store? I have done that before when I was getting my husband the silk belts that they make for men. 
Hope that helps! (You are so sweet to do this for her.  She will be THRILLED, I'm sure!)


----------



## june17

mayday23 said:


> Hi everyone  I wanted to surprise my wife with a belt, but am unsure of her sizing. In the US, shes a size 0. Shes 53 and around 100 lbs. Would I go with the 80?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she would wear it around her waist, as opposed to her hips. I think shed probably like both options, but my guess is that it would be different sizes and shed prefer the waist. Any thoughts from the group?




I bought a belt for a surprise gift for my brother. My SA suggested to check his jeans and pants sizes. Usually they got some references of pants sizes and belt length.


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> Well, I just ordered a 95 of H.com.  We'll see if it is versatile for all my waist rises.  If not. at least I can return.



Let me  tell you, anything shorter than 95 would not have worked; at least for me, the LV sizes do not directly transfer to H sizes.  The 95 fits just like the LV 9o if anyone is interested...  LV 90 works fine for me.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chessmont said:


> Maybe someone with LV belts too can answer this; if I wear 90 in LV will I wear a 90 in H? I bought what I thought was a 95 H from a good seller but could barely get it around the smallest part of my waist. The numbers were very hard to read, maybe it wasn't really a 95. I am afraid to order the wrong size (assuming one pops up on H.com) The LV size works for both near waist and a little below


 
I am a 95 in both LV and Hermes belts...so the 95 should of fit you no problem and my husband is also the same size in his LV and Hermes belts


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CanadianGal said:


> Thanks! I think I got very lucky. I had been searching for a belt with similar colors for a while. Little did I know I had to all the way to Europe to find it! The SA's in Monaco were very nice. *Monaco is such a crazy place*. *Almost every other woman I saw carried either a B or K*!


 
I know!! I was in Monaco for 2 weeks and everyday I did not see one male _or_ female that _did not_ have anything H on! Even the young towel boy at our pool had an H belt on! The same thing went for VCA too! It was out of control!!


----------



## chessmont

WillstarveforLV said:


> I am a 95 in both LV and Hermes belts...so the 95 should of fit you no problem and my husband is also the same size in his LV and Hermes belts



My problem is I swing from 90-95 depending upon my weight.  Most of my belts are 90 but I went with the 95 and I think it will fit me through 'thick and thin' lol  I have a 90 LV on right now and it is in the largest hole bummer.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chessmont said:


> My problem is I swing from 90-95 depending upon my weight. Most of my belts are 90 but I went with the 95 and I think it will fit me through 'thick and thin' lol I have a 90 LV on right now and it is in the largest hole bummer.


 
My first 2 LV belts were a 90 but now I too can only wear it on the first hole only too :shame::shame: but LV belts usually have 5 holes were as the H belt has only 3 holes and I usally wear the H belt on the 2nd hole whereas my LV 95s I wear on the 3rd whole....I think 95 will be fine for you - you will probably wear it on the 3rd hole....


----------



## joanneminnie

How much is the 42mm constance belt kit now? Thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

joanneminnie said:


> How much is the 42mm constance belt kit now? Thank you!



just bought mine today, for $1220 without tax.


----------



## joanneminnie

mousdioufe said:


> just bought mine today, for $1220 without tax.




Thank you and congrats!!! I got the 32mm earlier this month and now want the 42mm also...


----------



## roxanana

Hey Hermes lovelies!
I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!

Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)

Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!



That is odd... none of my 32 mm belt straps are cut that way and all of mine are P stamped or newer. I do not have a R stamp though so maybe it is really new. However the malachite, bamboo and anemone straps that have been posted recently are not like yours either.... odd....


----------



## blackbirkin40

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!



Hi,

I have a brand new taupe (not etoupe) / black strap and it looks just like yours. The etoupe I purchased on the same day (from the same boutique) is in the traditional shape. Odd, right?


----------



## roxanana

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is odd... none of my 32 mm belt straps are cut that way and all of mine are P stamped or newer. I do not have a R stamp though so maybe it is really new. However the malachite, bamboo and anemone straps that have been posted recently are not like yours either.... odd....


Ok so you got one like that too? I bought it on Saturday in Toronto - maybe it's super new? She told me it's the new ones and that she doesn't understand why the strap is longer where the H goes (hence why she made my extra hole there so there are 2 holes behind my H and I use the new one)

I was woozy of excitement as it's honestly been 3 years of pop ins and searches for a strap I liked (including going to Europe and the USA in search) - never on a waiting list just visits

I really wonder if it's a new shape or if it is a strap that goes with another buckle? Either way, I quite adore it but was really curious!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## roxanana

blackbirkin40 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a brand new taupe (not etoupe) / black strap and it looks just like yours. The etoupe I purchased on the same day (from the same boutique) is in the traditional shape. Odd, right?


Meant to reply to you! You have one like that as well? *PHEW* am not alone? Are we the firsts of a new generation? 

Is this a strap for another buckle? So confused! But stunning and I love it. Just saying !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Since you bought these straps from Hermes Boutiques, I would not worry and just enjoy... it must be a VERY recent change and I'm sure more will post this new belt shape soon....


----------



## seton

i have 2 "R" straps, both bought in the past 2 wks and neither are like that.
My anemone is 'Q" stamp.


----------



## CharmedByH

Hi, roxanana. Last month my husband bought a 32mm strap from Hermes Singapore that looked just like yours.


----------



## blackbirkin40

roxanana said:


> Meant to reply to you! You have one like that as well? *PHEW* am not alone? Are we the firsts of a new generation?
> 
> Is this a strap for another buckle? So confused! But stunning and I love it. Just saying !



Hi,

I have no idea!  I honestly didn't notice until I got home and put in on.  I will ask my SA...


----------



## EricaH980

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!


Hi Roxanana,

Don't worry that's the newest style for the strap but they still continue making ones with the square end too. 
Mine is exactly like yours bought this year at Hermes San Diego.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Claviel

Hi everyone, the new shape strap is new only MAN strap, designed for men.

The other one is for women.

You can notice that the square shaped strap is upside down when a mman wear it, so they made it one exclusive for men, with less and darker colours.

Bye


----------



## roxanana

Claviel said:


> Hi everyone, the new shape strap is new only MAN strap, designed for men.
> 
> The other one is for women.
> 
> You can notice that the square shaped strap is upside down when a mman wear it, so they made it one exclusive for men, with less and darker colours.
> 
> Bye


I was wondering if that was the case! Well good to know they make them for really skinny men in size 80 ! I am quite happy about it and find it looks fresh and sleek - very excited  

Thanks everyone for all of your responses you knowledgeable Hermes fans


----------



## rollzst

Claviel said:


> Hi everyone, the new shape strap is new only MAN strap, designed for men.
> 
> The other one is for women.
> 
> You can notice that the square shaped strap is upside down when a mman wear it, so they made it one exclusive for men, with less and darker colours.
> 
> Bye



This is true. I personally am not happy that they now have different straps for men and women. It is hard enough to find a H strap in the right colour and this makes it even harder. There is no reason these straps should be different for men and women.

Also on the website, the 42mm belt kits are now listed only under women, does that mean men can't wear these? It seems strange that H is doing this as it is limiting their sales!


----------



## Dejavuitton

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!


Hi, I see none of the previous replies actually help. This types of straps were originally created for Idem buckles as it is more convenient for Idem buckle to close with an extension. Now it has more popular and can be seen on other buckles.


----------



## Natalia2295

what is the price of the belt as of june 2014? Thanks!


----------



## seton

Natalia2295 said:


> what is the price of the belt as of june 2014? Thanks!



which belt?


----------



## roxanana

Dejavuitton said:


> Hi, I see none of the previous replies actually help. This types of straps were originally created for Idem buckles as it is more convenient for Idem buckle to close with an extension. Now it has more popular and can be seen on other buckles.


I thought it might be an option for another buckle! Makes total sense - thanks for the reply


----------



## Natalia2295

seton said:


> which belt?



The constance belt kit


----------



## Cookies1993

I want to get some thoughts on this, for my graduation, Silver H buckle (black/gold strap), I'm thinking its a bit too flashy with a black formal suit?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Angelina.

does anyone know how much does a 32mm Constance belt kit cost as of now?


----------



## *MJ*

Angelina. said:


> does anyone know how much does a 32mm Constance belt kit cost as of now?




With the basic H buckle it is $770 before tax.


----------



## ralli`fto

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!



It is indeed a new way straps are made. I got mine from the Singapore boutique as well and the SA told me that this was designed for men. They will still have the usual square cut together with this. Hope this helps.


----------



## Angelina.

*MJ* said:


> With the basic H buckle it is $770 before tax.



thanks for the respond.


----------



## rollzst

Can men wear the collier de chien buckle (for belt kit) or is it just for women?


----------



## *MJ*

Angelina. said:


> thanks for the respond.



You're welcome


----------



## Natalia2295

I wear size 29/30 (8/10) jeans. What size strap do you think I would need? Thank you!


----------



## rollzst

Natalia2295 said:


> I wear size 29/30 (8/10) jeans. What size strap do you think I would need? Thank you!



85cm should be right for you


----------



## *MJ*

Natalia2295 said:


> I wear size 29/30 (8/10) jeans. What size strap do you think I would need? Thank you!




If your wear your jeans low waisted on the hip, I recommend 90 cm.


----------



## Haute Couturess

*MJ* said:


> With the basic H buckle it is $770 before tax.


 
I'm loving your photo of Ginger - what a sweetie pie!  xoxo


----------



## Haute Couturess

Jem7v said:


> Leather goods can be transferred. If you go to the manager and they are willing to help you out. I've had belts transferred many times for me from domestic stores and have had world wide searches done for me as well.
> 
> I know a lot of them will say they can't do it but its BS.


 
This is very true, unless they have instituted a new policy, which I highly doubt.
I found out there was a 35cm vert anis ostrich Birkin in Hawaii, and asked my store to have it transferred for me, and they obliged. They seemed very surprised that I knew about it, but they did it for me.  The good old days!


----------



## Haute Couturess

HGT said:


> I have been waiting for a size 75 Black/Taupe or Black/any color Belt Kit for months!!! Is it that hard to come by in the store? I am getting so anxious!


 
Why not just buy the color strap you like and ask them to cut it down for you?  I have had this done when in Germany, I came across and a honey miel mini Constance strap and they had it in 105, which was way too big for me, but it was done at the NYC Madison store for me while I waited.  If you're not close by to a mastercraftsman in store, you can ask your store to send it for you, or just fedex it yourself with a written request and insure your package.

Easy peasy!


----------



## *MJ*

Haute Couturess said:


> I'm loving your photo of Ginger - what a sweetie pie!  xoxo



Thanks so much!! She was the sweetest kitty ever


----------



## roxanana

*MJ* said:


> If your wear your jeans low waisted on the hip, I recommend 90 cm.




I agree. 85 would be too small for regular low/mid rise jeans


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi Ladies!! I just read thru but I still would love if you guys could tell me if the 85 or 90 would be better?! I'm a 27-28 jeans!
TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HGT

Haute Couturess said:


> Why not just buy the color strap you like and ask them to cut it down for you?  I have had this done when in Germany, I came across and a honey miel mini Constance strap and they had it in 105, which was way too big for me, but it was done at the NYC Madison store for me while I waited.  If you're not close by to a mastercraftsman in store, you can ask your store to send it for you, or just fedex it yourself with a written request and insure your package.
> 
> Easy peasy!




Sorry, took me so long to respond, was out on vacation.

My local store will only add 2 holes maximum, would not cut the belt.  (I wouldn't want it being cut anyway)

75 is so hard to come by.


----------



## chessmont

MrsJstar said:


> Hi Ladies!! I just read thru but I still would love if you guys could tell me if the 85 or 90 would be better?! I'm a 27-28 jeans!
> TIA



I'm thinking 85 would do because I am size 30 jeans and wear a 90-95.


----------



## sophieg

chessmont said:


> I'm thinking 85 would do because I am size 30 jeans and wear a 90-95.



It completely depends where the jeans hit - I'm a size 25 in jeans, and I need 85 for the belt to fit around my hips on my jeans, because they hit about at the hip line

For my waist though, I take a 70


----------



## seton

choc togo vs. choc box


----------



## feminine

hello,

Hermes H  Belt:  brushed gold buckle vs  gold calandre vs gold guilloche?


----------



## joanneminnie

I have guilloche and hammered, love them both


----------



## seton

prefer Hammered.
Guilloche also ok, altho a bit masculine.


----------



## HermesKuwait

*MJ* said:


> With the basic H buckle it is $770 before tax.



Hi guys... I am a new member of this forums.. My first Hermes piece will be the Hermes H Belt 32mm... I am from Kuwait as you can see in my name clearly, the belt is $770 in the US, 530 pounds in Britain which is nearly $900 in US dollar terms.. I wonder what it is in Kuwait.. usually everything is cheaper here but I am not sure about brands as a Bottega Veneta cardholder in Aubergine is $350 in the US and $511 in Kuwait. So... anyone of you know what could the price be in Kuwait for the belt? I have no idea as this will be a gift to my friend and I have only about $815 but I am really doubtful it is that price :/... besides going to the boutique is far and I don't have the time. Do Hermes post a price list for all countries or something? I really don't want to go to the boutique to find it is out of my price range completely.. please help.


Thank you,
Mohammed


----------



## vfckep

Have you guys seen a 42mm Lizard Constance buckle? I was offered one but the SA dropped it as he was taking it out and put a dent in it! Duh! He promised me I'd get the next one. Wish if taken a pic to share. It was a beauty!


----------



## vfckep

vfckep said:


> Have you guys seen a 42mm Lizard Constance buckle? I was offered one but the SA dropped it as he was taking it out and put a dent in it! Duh! He promised me I'd get the next one. Wish if taken a pic to share. It was a beauty!




Got the buckle from another store. It's a good thing I have a good relationship with the Assistant Mgr. I can imagine crocs will start appearing with this design.


----------



## Ladybaga

vfckep said:


> Got the buckle from another store. It's a good thing I have a good relationship with the Assistant Mgr. I can imagine crocs will start appearing with this design.
> 
> View attachment 2670929



This is outstanding! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## ghoztz

vfckep said:


> Got the buckle from another store. It's a good thing I have a good relationship with the Assistant Mgr. I can imagine crocs will start appearing with this design.
> 
> View attachment 2670929




This buckle is simply irresistible!  May I ask how much is it?


----------



## juss

vfckep said:


> Got the buckle from another store. It's a good thing I have a good relationship with the Assistant Mgr. I can imagine crocs will start appearing with this design.
> 
> View attachment 2670929


this is so so beautiful!


----------



## vfckep

ghoztz said:


> This buckle is simply irresistible!  May I ask how much is it?




ghoztz, it cost S$2350 for the buckle + strap versus S$2100 for a normal Constance buckle kit. About 10% more which was quite reasonable. This was the only color they had. 



I'm relatively new to H and was led to believe this was a new design. Now that they have a hollowed out Constance mold, I can see croc and even enamel in future 42mm buckles. Will be interesting


----------



## chicinthecity777

My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## joanneminnie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.




Beautiful !! I want one like this  congrats and enjoy


----------



## ghoztz

vfckep said:


> ghoztz, it cost S$2350 for the buckle + strap versus S$2100 for a normal Constance buckle kit. About 10% more which was quite reasonable. This was the only color they had.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm relatively new to H and was led to believe this was a new design. Now that they have a hollowed out Constance mold, I can see croc and even enamel in future 42mm buckles. Will be interesting




10% more is indeed a lot cheaper than I thought.  I can't wait until they offer a croc version!  It shall be stunning.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## hopiko

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.



Congrats!  I have the strap and wear it frequently!  I love the white H!


----------



## chicinthecity777

joanneminnie said:


> Beautiful !! I want one like this  congrats and enjoy





hopiko said:


> Congrats!  I have the strap and wear it frequently!  I love the white H!



Thank you dear *joanneminnie* and *hopiko*! They don't often have any straps in my size in my store so I pretty much gave up on finding it but this beauty came and in 75cm and I couldn't resist! Still need to punch two additional holes to make it fit better.


----------



## lovely64

Here is my white cdc belt, love at first sight!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

:





lovely64 said:


> Here is my white cdc belt, love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2672399
> 
> View attachment 2672402
> 
> View attachment 2672411


Love the white cdc belt with jeans.


----------



## lovely64

Hermesaddictt said:


> :
> Love the white cdc belt with jeans.



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.



*Love this color combo and that Quizzzzz izzzz the best!!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## bugsy2085

My store could only offer me the diamond H buckle for 18mm so I ended up getting this from Yoogis closet. I am so in love... Hermes 18mm black box/ gold chamomix with gold plated Constance H. I wanted something smaller then my 32mm to wear with dresses now and sweaters this winter


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Love this color combo and that Quizzzzz izzzz the best!!! Congrats!!!*



Thank you darling! You are such a sweet pie!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> Here is my white cdc belt, love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2672399
> 
> View attachment 2672402
> 
> View attachment 2672411



Beautiful! Love white!


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful! Love white!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Kitty S.

lovely64 said:


> Here is my white cdc belt, love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2672399
> 
> View attachment 2672402
> 
> View attachment 2672411


Just started eying the cdc style online, so it's perfect timing to see your modeling pics! 
You look lovely! Would love to see more modeling pics from you and others.


----------



## Kitty S.

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.



These are beautiful colors and great leather combo! Congrats! I just started researching belts. Did you choose your colors to match bags or for other considerations?


----------



## Niyanjun

Here is mine, bought it online, but i was disappointed because there's a scratch on the Leather( box/ black) but I decided to keep it anyways because I know it's hard to get one now a day


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HGT

Finally got my Belt in 75 after waiting for so many months.   I settle with Black/Gold instead of Black/Taupe since I don't want to wait any longer.  Surprisingly the Gold goes very well with the LV Speedy, don't you think? 
I am pretty happy now. &#128516;


----------



## lovely64

Kitty S. said:


> Just started eying the cdc style online, so it's perfect timing to see your modeling pics!
> You look lovely! Would love to see more modeling pics from you and others.



Thank you! It is a great belt! I am going to get a black one too I think.


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.



Perfect colours!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kitty S. said:


> These are beautiful colors and great leather combo! Congrats! I just started researching belts. Did you choose your colors to match bags or for other considerations?



Thank you dear! I do try to coordinate with my other accessories but I just love blues and purples anyway. So it's an easy choice for me on this one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> Perfect colours!



Thank you dear!


----------



## LittleM

I'm new to Hermes and want to buy a belt, so I need some help.  I'd like to buy a belt kit, the same like here, but with golden Guilloche buckle:
http://www.queenbeeofbeverlyhills.com/hermes-tan-pebbled-leather-belt.html

Can I find it easily in most Hermes stores? What is exact name?


----------



## HGT

LittleM said:


> I'm new to Hermes and want to buy a belt, so I need some help.  I'd like to buy a belt kit, the same like here, but with golden Guilloche buckle:
> 
> http://www.queenbeeofbeverlyhills.com/hermes-tan-pebbled-leather-belt.html
> 
> 
> 
> Can I find it easily in most Hermes stores? What is exact name?




LittleM,

It should be fairly easy to find at the store, I just got the exact one you prefer with the Guillochee Buckle.  Mine is 75, which took me a while to get the strap due to the size.


----------



## LittleM

HGT said:


> LittleM,
> 
> It should be fairly easy to find at the store, I just got the exact one you prefer with the Guillochee Buckle.  Mine is 75, which took me a while to get the strap due to the size.


Thank you!  Do you know exact name of those colors and style, as my friend will get it for me?


----------



## Ruedubac

HGT said:


> Finally got my Belt in 75 after waiting for so many months.   I settle with Black/Gold instead of Black/Taupe since I don't want to wait any longer.  Surprisingly the Gold goes very well with the LV Speedy, don't you think?
> I am pretty happy now. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672983


you made the perfect choice, that Gold color goes perfectly with your LV bag.
Now you can get more LV to match that belt   love it.


----------



## HGT

LittleM said:


> Thank you!  Do you know exact name of those colors and style, as my friend will get it for me?




LittleM,

It's Black/Gold strap and the Guillochee buckle.  

&#128515;


----------



## HGT

Ruedubac said:


> you made the perfect choice, that Gold color goes perfectly with your LV bag.
> Now you can get more LV to match that belt   love it.




Ruedubac,  since I joined the H Club, I actually need more H-bags to go with it!! 
&#128540;


----------



## Ruedubac

HGT said:


> Ruedubac,  since I joined the H Club, I actually need more H-bags to go with it!!
> &#128540;





haha, good choice, are you in US?
I'm in Canada, so, I seldom find nice H bags in town. Just got back from France with 2 H bags haha. hope you enjoy your new purchases. 
Let me know what your next H target is


----------



## HGT

Ruedubac said:


> haha, good choice, are you in US?
> I'm in Canada, so, I seldom find nice H bags in town. Just got back from France with 2 H bags haha. hope you enjoy your new purchases.
> Let me know what your next H target is




Like most of the ladies here, B or K of course!


----------



## purplepoodles

Great look on lots of levels! You wear your new belt so beautifully. 

Yes it's had to get the smaller sizes, just have to take what you can find and make it work, as you did beautifully. 



HGT said:


> Finally got my Belt in 75 after waiting for so many months.   I settle with Black/Gold instead of Black/Taupe since I don't want to wait any longer.  Surprisingly the Gold goes very well with the LV Speedy, don't you think?
> I am pretty happy now. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672983


----------



## LittleM

HGT said:


> LittleM,
> 
> It's Black/Gold strap and the Guillochee buckle.
> 
> &#128515;


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HGT

purplepoodles said:


> Great look on lots of levels! You wear your new belt so beautifully.
> 
> Yes it's had to get the smaller sizes, just have to take what you can find and make it work, as you did beautifully.




Thank you dear!  You are too sweet!


----------



## frenchyfind

.


----------



## frenchyfind

Sharing to you all my recent purchase 24mm anemone/capucine with Sydney buckle &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Freckles1

My new baby
32 mm noir/chocolate 
Boucle Ceinture


----------



## bugsy2085

Freckles1 said:


> My new baby
> 32 mm noir/chocolate
> Boucle Ceinture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679925




Yay!!! Congrats! You need to do a reveal for Ev too!!


----------



## juss

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!


this is man's model strap, the womens' is square, was told by H store. i have the same, as i was only able to find malachite in mens model...


----------



## Thandie

Please I need help with belt sizing.

What sizes do you think these belts are 24mm or 32mm.

Also, what shade and material are they? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Thandie

Oh, here's the second belt.


----------



## *MJ*

They both appear to be 32mm in gold leather.


----------



## Thandie

*


----------



## Thandie

*MJ* said:


> They both appear to be 32mm in gold leather.



Thanks MJ.

I am planning to get a Hermes belt soon and loved the size on the pics I posted.

I like slim belts and was thinking I'd get the 24mm but it seems 32mm is not as chunky as I thought it'd be.


----------



## *MJ*

Thandie said:


> Thanks MJ.
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to get a Hermes belt soon and loved the size on the pics I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I like slim belts and was thinking I'd get the 24mm but it seems 32mm is not as chunky as I thought it'd be.




You're welcome Thandie! The gold togo/black box combo comes in both sizes, 24mm and 32mm. I like both, so I got both. &#128522;


----------



## illusionist

HGT said:


> Finally got my Belt in 75 after waiting for so many months.   I settle with Black/Gold instead of Black/Taupe since I don't want to wait any longer.  Surprisingly the Gold goes very well with the LV Speedy, don't you think?
> I am pretty happy now. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672983


HGT, 

I love that belt on you! Where about did you purchase the black/gold strap? I'm from Canada but I can't seem to find that color combo on the online shop. Would anyone know where I would be able to find it in Canada?


----------



## HGT

illusionist said:


> HGT,
> 
> I love that belt on you! Where about did you purchase the black/gold strap? I'm from Canada but I can't seem to find that color combo on the online shop. Would anyone know where I would be able to find it in Canada?




Illusionist,

Thanks!! Yes, it is a Black/Gold strap.  It took me a while to get this belt too!  I got it from the store, hope you will find yours soon.


----------



## bugsy2085

My store told me this week that they are no longer making 24mm Constance belts. Has anyone else been told this??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Sherjohn

Dear all, i am a newbiz n tinking of gettingmy first hermes h buckle belt... Saw that the belt comes in 2 diff col on both sides... R they actually reversible? Sorry if this is a silly question.. &#128513;


----------



## *MJ*

Sherjohn said:


> Dear all, i am a newbiz n tinking of gettingmy first hermes h buckle belt... Saw that the belt comes in 2 diff col on both sides... R they actually reversible? Sorry if this is a silly question.. &#128513;




Not a silly question at all! Yes, they are reversible &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## rowdy3

I have been to 3 stores and all of them were sold out of belt with the H as the buckle. How can I get a new one?


----------



## LxTxNx

The SAs have them in the back usually. Once I went in when I didn't have a regular SA and asked if they if they had one and she said no. I told her that I was so excited to buy one since I just lost weight and she excused herself and came back with a h belt in my exact size. I was initially annoyed that they played that game. I was soooo annoyed that they do that that I actually left without buying it.


----------



## bagidiotic

If you are referring to H buckle belt?
Yes most stores dont display 
Popular model only reserved for vip n regular
How to get a new one
Well keep trying tats only way
You will hit a fabulous sa eventually


----------



## bandit2015

I am planning on buying my first H belt soon but I am not sure what size to get and I don't want to guess and order the wrong size.  I wear a size 6 (28) waist.  What do you ladies recommend?


----------



## tweezer

bandit2015 said:


> I am planning on buying my first H belt soon but I am not sure what size to get and I don't want to guess and order the wrong size.  I wear a size 6 (28) waist.  What do you ladies recommend?


 Probably a 90. I have an 85 and wear a  26 or 27 in jeans.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bandit2015 said:


> I am planning on buying my first H belt soon but I am not sure what size to get and I don't want to guess and order the wrong size.  I wear a size 6 (28) waist.  What do you ladies recommend?



Here ya go... Hermes size is in cm not inches.


----------



## bandit2015

Thank you, Israeli_Flava!  I knew they were in cm, however, I recently lost quite a bit of weight so I don't even know my belt size in inches right now.  :shame:


----------



## Temptress

Dear all, I urgently need your input as the reseller has put the belt on hold for me till *gasp* tomorrow! 

Here goes.. I chanced upon this vintage black CDC with ghw which is in very good condition. It's going for USD1,350 and I like it very much! Problem is, I don't know if it's my size. It's a size 65 and according to this reseller, the belt fits 25-27inch waist. I'm still hesitant as although I'm a size XS-S, my waist is 27inches! 

I'm in a dilemma as CDC belts in smaller sizes are rare / quite hard to come by but then again, I don't wanna be stuck with a belt which is tight on me..

So, go or no go? Appreciate all advices dear TPFers!


----------



## legal2shop

During a stopover at the Doha international airport, I chanced upon a white/etoupe belt strap in my size but the SA would not sell it to me because I need to buy the buckle as well. As I already have palladium and gold buckles and wasn't looking to buy a buckle, I explained what I knew of H policy which is that we can buy the strap separately but the buckle must be bought with a strap. However no amount of explaining could convince her to sell me the strap only and unfortunately there was no manager there to help.

Is this a special policy for some stores? It's the first time I've heard of it though I only recently just started buying Hermes.


----------



## ccakscc

legal2shop said:


> During a stopover at the Doha international airport, I chanced upon a white/etoupe belt strap in my size but the SA would not sell it to me because I need to buy the buckle as well. As I already have palladium and gold buckles and wasn't looking to buy a buckle, I explained what I knew of H policy which is that we can buy the strap separately but the buckle must be bought with a strap. However no amount of explaining could convince her to sell me the strap only and unfortunately there was no manager there to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a special policy for some stores? It's the first time I've heard of it though I only recently just started buying Hermes.




I have experiences the same situation like u. Which the SA told me i need to buy the belt plus the buckle together. I wonder if this is case by case vs country to country. 

As i just returned from france where i could just purchases the belt only! 
As i have a H buckle in ghw, and the CDC in phw already  


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## Hermesaddictt

ccakscc said:


> I have experiences the same situation like u. Which the SA told me i need to buy the belt plus the buckle together. I wonder if this is case by case vs country to country.
> 
> As i just returned from france where i could just purchases the belt only!
> As i have a H buckle in ghw, and the CDC in phw already
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


There is a new rule. You have to buy a buckle at CDG airport. They will not sell leather only.


----------



## Freckles1

I am a 26/27 or 2/4... And I wear an 80cm belt. The belt you want to purchase sounds very, very small....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

legal2shop said:


> During a stopover at the Doha international airport, I chanced upon a white/etoupe belt strap in my size but the SA would not sell it to me because I need to buy the buckle as well. As I already have palladium and gold buckles and wasn't looking to buy a buckle, I explained what I knew of H policy which is that we can buy the strap separately but the buckle must be bought with a strap. However no amount of explaining could convince her to sell me the strap only and unfortunately there was no manager there to help.
> 
> Is this a special policy for some stores? It's the first time I've heard of it though I only recently just started buying Hermes.



You are right. The policy is that you cant buy a buckle separately (only as part of a kit) but you can buy a strap separately.... too bad that SA didn't know what she was doing =(

Maybe it was that particular store policy. Who knows?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bandit2015 said:


> Thank you, Israeli_Flava!  I knew they were in cm, however, I recently lost quite a bit of weight so I don't even know my belt size in inches right now.  :shame:



Sounds like u need to buy a tape measurer my darling skinny Minnie


----------



## vfckep

Israeli_Flava said:


> You are right. The policy is that you cant buy a buckle separately (only as part of a kit) but you can buy a strap separately.... too bad that SA didn't know what she was doing =(
> 
> Maybe it was that particular store policy. Who knows?




I think it may be an Airport policy. The stores at Changi Airport in Singapore won't sell the strap without the buckle either.


----------



## Temptress

Freckles1 said:


> I am a 26/27 or 2/4... And I wear an 80cm belt. The belt you want to purchase sounds very, very small....



That's why I'm worried but she told me that the CDC belt is supposed to be worn high waisted, at the true waist.. I'm 160cm 45kg size 0/2.. Stillllll very unsureeeeee


----------



## chihuahua127

Temptress said:


> That's why I'm worried but she told me that the CDC belt is supposed to be worn high waisted, at the true waist.. I'm 160cm 45kg size 0/2.. Stillllll very unsureeeeee




I'm 155cm size 0 and I use size 70 for waist level belt


----------



## Temptress

chihuahua127 said:


> I'm 155cm size 0 and I use size 70 for waist level belt



Thanks for your input chihuahua! I'm sad to say that u've just made up my mind for me.. I'm afraid I gotta let it go.. That beautiful black cdc with ghw!


----------



## chihuahua127

Temptress said:


> Thanks for your input chihuahua! I'm sad to say that u've just made up my mind for me.. I'm afraid I gotta let it go.. That beautiful black cdc with ghw!




So sorry. Not to confuse you more, but I do wear the size 70 at the smallest hole when at waist level, so I don't know if it's similar to the biggest hole of 65?


----------



## cr1stalangel

Temptress said:


> Thanks for your input chihuahua! I'm sad to say that u've just made up my mind for me.. I'm afraid I gotta let it go.. That beautiful black cdc with ghw!



There're 2 width of CDC belt as far as I know, 4cm and 5cm. (Have to say, I have my doubt if one of the CDC size is actually for a dog's collar.  )

For width 4cm, size 65, the largest/first hole to the protruding metal part is 68cm, middle hole is 66cm and smallest/last hole is 64cm. There are 5 holes. 
I also have CDC belt size 68, width 4cm. The largest/ first hole is 70cm, middle is 68cm, smallest/ last hole is 66cm. 

Technically speaking Hermes belt sizes such as 65, 70, 75, etc is measured from the middle hole. But I'm guessing the vintage belts sometimes are not so accurate in measurement, or I just have a "different" CDC belts. lol 

For comparison, I have CDC belt size 60, width 5cm. Largest/first hole is 64cm, middle hole is 61cm, smallest/ last hole is 58cm. 
Compared to my other CDC belt size 60, width 4cm, largest/first hole is 62cm, middle hole, 60cm, smallest/last hole is 58cm, which is the only CDC belt I have that fits my true waist on top of clothing. 

I think you did the right thing by passing on that belt. More will come I'm sure.


----------



## Temptress

cr1stalangel said:


> There're 2 width of CDC belt as far as I know, 4cm and 5cm. (Have to say, I have my doubt if one of the CDC size is actually for a dog's collar.  )
> 
> For width 4cm, size 65, the largest/first hole to the protruding metal part is 68cm, middle hole is 66cm and smallest/last hole is 64cm. There are 5 holes.
> I also have CDC belt size 68, width 4cm. The largest/ first hole is 70cm, middle is 68cm, smallest/ last hole is 66cm.
> 
> Technically speaking Hermes belt sizes such as 65, 70, 75, etc is measured from the middle hole. But I'm guessing the vintage belts sometimes are not so accurate in measurement, or I just have a "different" CDC belts. lol
> 
> For comparison, I have CDC belt size 60, width 5cm. Largest/first hole is 64cm, middle hole is 61cm, smallest/ last hole is 58cm.
> Compared to my other CDC belt size 60, width 4cm, largest/first hole is 62cm, middle hole, 60cm, smallest/last hole is 58cm, which is the only CDC belt I have that fits my true waist on top of clothing.
> 
> I think you did the right thing by passing on that belt. More will come I'm sure.



Oh wow, thanks for the in depth info! You have such a small waist, I'm kinda jealous.. 

Chihuahua, if that's the case, it might just fit me!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Temptress said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the in depth info! You have such a small waist, I'm kinda jealous..
> 
> Chihuahua, if that's the case, it might just fit me!



You're welcome and don't be jealous, trust me, it's no fun trying to find clothes at children's section. 

For sizing of the belt, you have to measure your waist with clothing you want to wear it with. It'll need a bit of room on top of your waist measurement. Hth.


----------



## Temptress

cr1stalangel said:


> You're welcome and don't be jealous, trust me, it's no fun trying to find clothes at children's section.
> 
> For sizing of the belt, you have to measure your waist with clothing you want to wear it with. It'll need a bit of room on top of your waist measurement. Hth.



Oh yes, I've totally forgotten to give a little allowance to the measurement! A most useful reminder indeed.. Now I'm on the hunt for a size 70 or 75.. Wish me luck!


----------



## SunSurfSand

Temptress said:


> Oh yes, I've totally forgotten to give a little allowance to the measurement! A most useful reminder indeed.. Now I'm on the hunt for a size 70 or 75.. Wish me luck!




How hard is it to find a 70 or less sized belt in the us? Sf says they don't get very many. . Anyone know of different stores order more of the smaller sizes?


----------



## chihuahua127

SunSurfSand said:


> How hard is it to find a 70 or less sized belt in the us? Sf says they don't get very many. . Anyone know of different stores order more of the smaller sizes?




Unfortunately, I have never found 70 in US, but I settle for 75, with extra holes. Found my size 70s in Asia and FSH


----------



## Temptress

SunSurfSand said:


> How hard is it to find a 70 or less sized belt in the us? Sf says they don't get very many. . Anyone know of different stores order more of the smaller sizes?



It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order? 

Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Temptress said:


> It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share




I didn't know they have sizes that isn't divisible by 5! I thought they only go from 65 70 75 etc. You're looking fab. Great buy!


----------



## Temptress

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I didn't know they have sizes that isn't divisible by 5! I thought they only go from 65 70 75 etc. You're looking fab. Great buy!



Thank you! I'm pretty pleased now.. Yes, I didn't know they have this size but then again mine's a vintage belt.. Hermes US site has 3 pretty CDC belts right now including a gorgeous black croc one with GHW size 85, USD7,000..

Another shot of my belt sitting side by side with my Dior tribal earrings (a recent buy).. I promise I'll stop now.. Heh!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## runandstretch

Temptress said:


> It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order?
> 
> Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share



I have been eyeing this stunning piece for a few months. You look absolutely amazing in it! Black and gold together are unstoppable! Can I ask you if the hardware in the back bothers you?  Does it get in the way of leaning against a chair back ( for example)? TIA !


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Temptress said:


> Thank you! I'm pretty pleased now.. Yes, I didn't know they have this size but then again mine's a vintage belt.. Hermes US site has 3 pretty CDC belts right now including a gorgeous black croc one with GHW size 85, USD7,000..
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of my belt sitting side by side with my Dior tribal earrings (a recent buy).. I promise I'll stop now.. Heh!




Perfect pairings! They will look stunning together  

We all say we are going to stop.. Hahaha I kept saying it to myself but it's not sinking in LOL


----------



## Temptress

Thank you ladies for the compliments.. Very kind of you!

runandstretch, the hardware you mentioned is not fixed there.. I believe it's called the belt tongue and it's supposed to keep the end of the strap in place.. Good luck in finding one in your size! You won't regret it


----------



## cr1stalangel

Temptress said:


> It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order?
> 
> Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share



Yaay! Congrats Temptress! Looks really great on you!


----------



## Chapaj82

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knows how often the stores or online puts out the Reversible belts in colors other than gold, black and brown 

I just purchased my first H Belt 32 GHW  Black/ Gold Box/Togo this past June and I am ready to start mixing up the colors. lol 

I am religiously watched the online site and although there have been a small pop up of belts, none of the ones listed have the exciting colors of Blue, Red, or Purple, etc. Hues

Any feedback would be great

Thank you,
Jake


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

vfckep said:


> Got the buckle from another store. It's a good thing I have a good relationship with the Assistant Mgr. I can imagine crocs will start appearing with this design.
> 
> View attachment 2670929




How much is it? I will definitely since I am collecting 42mm buckles now. Just finished 32mm buckles!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chapaj82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows how often the stores or online puts out the Reversible belts in colors other than gold, black and brown&#8230;
> 
> I just purchased my first H Belt 32 GHW  Black/ Gold Box/Togo this past June and I am ready to start mixing up the colors. lol&#8230;
> 
> I am religiously watched the online site and although there have been a small pop up of belts, none of the ones listed have the exciting colors of Blue, Red, or Purple, etc. Hues&#8230;
> 
> Any feedback would be great
> 
> Thank you,
> Jake



There's no "normal" schedule. Unfortunately, we all have to stalk the website or have a good relationship with the boutique to get these highly sought after items....

The US h.com website generally has the more neutral color combos. The site hasn't had too many belt kits listed lately so I'd guess there will be some updates soon... just a feeling


----------



## AnnC

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new to H.  I've been wanting to get the H belt and was wondering if there is a chocolate/gold leather combo.


----------



## Chapaj82

Israeli_Flava said:


> There's no "normal" schedule. Unfortunately, we all have to stalk the website or have a good relationship with the boutique to get these highly sought after items....
> 
> The US h.com website generally has the more neutral color combos. The site hasn't had too many belt kits listed lately so I'd guess there will be some updates soon... just a feeling


Hello and thank you for the info.

 I am new to TPF and have not developed a real relationship with an Hermes associate yet due to the rudeness I have received from my local store. I did however buy my belt from an associate in a different city I visit about twice a year but I don't know yet if that will be enough to create a good rapport. But because he was the nicest person i have ever dealt with at Hermes, he will be my SP from now on; so hope fully that will be good.

Thank you again,
Jake


----------



## vfckep

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> How much is it? I will definitely since I am collecting 42mm buckles now. Just finished 32mm buckles!




Dalala, it was S$2300 for the buckle plus strap. Don't remember the breakdown between the two, but a normal Constance kit is S$2000.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Temptress said:


> Thank you! I'm pretty pleased now.. Yes, I didn't know they have this size but then again mine's a vintage belt.. Hermes US site has 3 pretty CDC belts right now including a gorgeous black croc one with GHW size 85, USD7,000..
> 
> Another shot of my belt sitting side by side with my Dior tribal earrings (a recent buy).. I promise I'll stop now.. Heh!



*Temptress*, such an enabling pic! Love your belt and those Dior tribal earrings are TDF


----------



## etoile de mer

Temptress said:


> It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order?
> 
> Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share



This looks beautiful on you, *Temptress*! Yay for perseverance, and for finding your perfect belt!


----------



## juss

vfckep said:


> I think it may be an Airport policy. The stores at Changi Airport in Singapore won't sell the strap without the buckle either.


looks like u cant buy steaps separately on h.com, new policy?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone, I'm fairly new to H.  I've been wanting to get the H belt and was wondering if there is a chocolate/gold leather combo.



I've never seen that combo in the 3 years I have been collecting. Maybe vintage....
I have black box to gold togo.... in 3 diff widths. My most used combo!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Temptress said:


> It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order?
> 
> Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share



It was meant to be!!! Looks terrific!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Mr. Carre

A few years back, I was lucky enough to find a 32mm belt strap (gold togo/black box) in a size 140cm.  I was tickled to death!  I had always wanted a belt but couldn't really fit into standard sizes.  My SA found it at the Atlanta store and surmised it was a refused special order.
My Question:
Has anyone ever seen/bought any special order 32mm straps?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juss said:


> looks like u cant buy steaps separately on h.com, new policy?



In the US you still have that option.... there is a button at the bottom of the screen that says "Purchase just the strap"...


----------



## AnnC

Israeli_Flava said:


> I've never seen that combo in the 3 years I have been collecting. Maybe vintage....
> I have black box to gold togo.... in 3 diff widths. My most used combo!!!



Wow, you have them in 3 diff widths?  You must have quite a collection .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AnnC said:


> Wow, you have them in 3 diff widths?  You must have quite a collection .



Belt kits are addictive


----------



## stylemechanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> In the US you still have that option.... there is a button at the bottom of the screen that says "Purchase just the strap"...



Thank you Israeli_Flava!!! I have never noticed that and because of you I have just ordered the 32 mm leather strap in tobacco crocodile.  My husband will be so happy you pointed that out to me!!! :lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava!!! I have never noticed that and because of you I have just ordered the 32 mm leather strap in tobacco crocodile.  My husband will be so happy you pointed that out to me!!! :lolots:



Please post a pic when you receive your new belt strap in tabacco croc, sounds divine, *stylemechanel*! Saw it on H.com and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava!!! I have never noticed that and because of you I have just ordered the 32 mm leather strap in tobacco crocodile.  My husband will be so happy you pointed that out to me!!! :lolots:



*OMG!!!! hahahahaha Happy to help my dear! I'm sure this will look amazing on your DH. I have one crocodile belt strap in Rose Scheherazade and I must admit, it was a big investment... but I wear the HELL out of it 


Congrats!!!!*


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG!!!! hahahahaha Happy to help my dear! I'm sure this will look amazing on your DH. I have one crocodile belt strap in Rose Scheherazade and I must admit, it was a big investment... but I wear the HELL out of it
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!*




How do you keep it in tip top condition, IF? Must be a gorgy everyday belt! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesdiorduo said:


> How do you keep it in tip top condition, IF? Must be a gorgy everyday belt! &#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56845;



Hmmmm, tip top condition? I definitely don't abuse my things but I do WEAR them so I can't say it's in tip top condition but I do keep it away from water splashes and rubs from leaning against counters or rough chair backs. Croc skin is VERY durable.

I do not wear this belt every day. hahahaaha I would say I wear it like 3 times a month and have had it about 3 years so I consider that amount of wear worth the iinvestment


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

vfckep said:


> Dalala, it was S$2300 for the buckle plus strap. Don't remember the breakdown between the two, but a normal Constance kit is S$2000.




Thank you for the info! I just got the black lizard one from the Madison store for $760 plus a strap in size 100 for $670. Now I hope they will have the polished gold one and beige lizard one soon lol.


----------



## doves75

Sorry if I multiple post in different thread )
Nathan Belt black box and Blue de Prusse. I love this belt since I only need to flip the buckle in order to change color/side. No need to take the buckle off and on &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## doves75

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Thank you for the info! I just got the black lizard one from the Madison store for $760 plus a strap in size 100 for $670. Now I hope they will have the polished gold one and beige lizard one soon lol.




Nice buckle collections!! I love the lizard buckle too and I'm still waiting for one to come to my store. What color belt did you get? Pics? 
Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

doves75 said:


> Nice buckle collections!! I love the lizard buckle too and I'm still waiting for one to come to my store. What color belt did you get? Pics?
> Congrats and thanks for sharing.



The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!


----------



## doves75

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!




What a gorgeous Red!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Is it rouge casaque?? But anyway I love the color!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

doves75 said:


> What a gorgeous Red!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Is it rouge casaque?? But anyway I love the color!! &#128077;&#128077;



You are very knowledgeable about the H colors! Yes, it is rouge Casaque Epsom leather on Chocolat Chamonix leather. 

Btw, I like your Nathan belt too. It is very versatile.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## doves75

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> You are very knowledgeable about the H colors! Yes, it is rouge Casaque Epsom leather on Chocolat Chamonix leather.
> 
> Btw, I like your Nathan belt too. It is very versatile.




Thanks.... I'm new to H but I just love to learn about their beautiful colors. I'm far from very knowledgeable )


----------



## vfckep

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Thank you for the info! I just got the black lizard one from the Madison store for $760 plus a strap in size 100 for $670. Now I hope they will have the polished gold one and beige lizard one soon lol.




Congrats on scoring the lizard buckle. I'm also on the hunt for the black lizzy after my beige. I don't think the metal matters much because of the thin edge. Hope they come out with the ostrich and croc soon.


----------



## LxTxNx

Just got bought a 32mm a few days ago.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

vfckep said:


> Congrats on scoring the lizard buckle. I'm also on the hunt for the black lizzy after my beige. I don't think the metal matters much because of the thin edge. Hope they come out with the ostrich and croc soon.



I meant solid polished gold buckle so I will complete the 4 iconic buckles first. I don't believe there will be any lizard buckle with gold metal due to some difficulty of gold plating in certain ways. 

I heard that there may be a red lizzy one coming and I will need to confirm that. I think the red lizard buckle will look great on a black belt!


----------



## vfckep

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> I meant solid polished gold buckle so I will complete the 4 iconic buckles first. I don't believe there will be any lizard buckle with gold metal due to some difficulty of gold plating in certain ways.
> 
> I heard that there may be a red lizzy one coming and I will need to confirm that. I think the red lizard buckle will look great on a black belt!




A red lizard would be yummy. I'm only doing 42mm belts because I find the 32mm doesn't work well with Jeans. There has not been much choices in buckles till now. Already have an Idem, Constance and Impact buckle.  I'm excited about this new range and hope for more colors and even Crocs and Ostrich. Lizard reds are a little muted, but imagine a Clemence Rouge Casaque buckle on a black strap! H is so addictive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!



Seriously beautiful! Great *color* choice ~ I think that I might "need" this belt!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Thank you for the info! I just got the black lizard one from the Madison store for $760 plus a strap in size 100 for $670. Now I hope they will have the polished gold one and beige lizard one soon lol.





dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!



Holy Moses that lizard buckle made me squeel!!! Love it!!! I wouldn't be able to resist!!! 
Love that strap... I have the same one. Rouge casaque is amazing! Congrats and thx for posting the pics!!!


----------



## JesseTdot

Hi everyone! I have just started purchasing a few Hermes items in the last few years and I have quickly become in love with their belts , especially after seeing all of your amazing pictures! My question is, have any of you seen an Etoupe/Gold combination in a 32mm. My size is a 90cm. I went to Las Vegas a few weeks ago, the SA's in the bellagio were very kind and showed me a few colors but none were the combo that I have been after. They even contacted the other two stores in Las Vegas to see their inventory but there was none. I am visiting San Francisco in September for my birthday and would be over the moon if I could find my belt there. Thanks for any help/info you can offer


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JesseTdot said:


> Hi everyone! I have just started purchasing a few Hermes items in the last few years and I have quickly become in love with their belts , especially after seeing all of your amazing pictures! My question is, have any of you seen an Etoupe/Gold combination in a 32mm. My size is a 90cm. I went to Las Vegas a few weeks ago, the SA's in the bellagio were very kind and showed me a few colors but none were the combo that I have been after. They even contacted the other two stores in Las Vegas to see their inventory but there was none. I am visiting San Francisco in September for my birthday and would be over the moon if I could find my belt there. Thanks for any help/info you can offer



No, I've never seen that combo.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

JesseTdot said:


> Hi everyone! I have just started purchasing a few Hermes items in the last few years and I have quickly become in love with their belts , especially after seeing all of your amazing pictures! My question is, have any of you seen an Etoupe/Gold combination in a 32mm. My size is a 90cm. I went to Las Vegas a few weeks ago, the SA's in the bellagio were very kind and showed me a few colors but none were the combo that I have been after. They even contacted the other two stores in Las Vegas to see their inventory but there was none. I am visiting San Francisco in September for my birthday and would be over the moon if I could find my belt there. Thanks for any help/info you can offer



Usually it is Etoupe on Black. However, here is one (ebay ID 271541216638) on ebay sold.


----------



## SunSurfSand

LxTxNx said:


> Just got bought a 32mm a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 2719492


----------



## MsHermesAU

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!



Loooooove the lizard buckle!  Is the belt 42mm? 

Does anyone know if the lizard buckles come in 32mm?


----------



## ghoztz

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!



Stunning!!  This Buckle/Belt combo is simply irresistible!  Great buy!!


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

MsHermesAU said:


> Loooooove the lizard buckle!  Is the belt 42mm?
> 
> Does anyone know if the lizard buckles come in 32mm?



Yes, it is the 42mm Constance buckle. Sorry it does not come in 32mm now, but hopefull will soon


----------



## JesseTdot

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Usually it is Etoupe on Black. However, here is one (ebay ID 271541216638) on ebay sold.


It does exist! Thanks for showing me that and keeping my spirits up that I will find this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ThomasV

Dear Everybody

I'm not sure if there is still anybody commenting on this, but I have a question. I want to buy a Hermes Belt but I can't figure out the size thing. I'm trying to buy one online. 

I have a 31 or 32 pants size. And about 90 / 95 cm where my belt is supposed to be. 

Should I buy a 90 size from hermes, or do I need to ad some?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ThomasV

And I have another question. I have been looking online a bit to buy one. The reason I don't want to buy one at the store right now. Is that I'm usually not really into showing logo and stuff. And I just want to buy a used one, to see if I enjoy waling around in it. 

So my question is does anybody know a good online store where they have used, good quality ones. (I think I have a 90 or 95.)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Everlong

ThomasV said:


> Dear Everybody
> 
> I'm not sure if there is still anybody commenting on this, but I have a question. I want to buy a Hermes Belt but I can't figure out the size thing. I'm trying to buy one online.
> 
> I have a 31 or 32 pants size. And about 90 / 95 cm where my belt is supposed to be.
> 
> Should I buy a 90 size from hermes, or do I need to ad some?
> 
> Thanks in advance





ThomasV said:


> And I have another question. I have been looking online a bit to buy one. The reason I don't want to buy one at the store right now. Is that I'm usually not really into showing logo and stuff. And I just want to buy a used one, to see if I enjoy waling around in it.
> 
> So my question is does anybody know a good online store where they have used, good quality ones. (I think I have a 90 or 95.)
> 
> Thanks in advance



A 31 or 32 inch waist would be suitable for a 90. Hermes can punch in holes to make it smaller or bigger at no cost.

Ebay France usually has good deals on belt buckles itself or the entire belt kit, new and pre-owned but always get the auction authenticated.


----------



## ThomasV

I got ripped of already ones but It was about a year ago and I didn't have much "experience" and didn't look up to much. So it was completely my fault. But do you think 300 euro is a good budget for a normal Light Brown/ Black belt 32 mm. And a normal silver or gold buckle is a good budget? And do you have any suggestions for good sellers? And I keep finding the sellers who come out of Japan who have a lot for sale. From A brands is this trust worthy? 

Thanks


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

ThomasV said:


> And I have another question. I have been looking online a bit to buy one. The reason I don't want to buy one at the store right now. Is that I'm usually not really into showing logo and stuff. And I just want to buy a used one, to see if I enjoy waling around in it.
> 
> So my question is does anybody know a good online store where they have used, good quality ones. (I think I have a 90 or 95.)
> 
> Thanks in advance



There are plenty of H belts on the real real now. 
https://www.therealreal.com/products?utf8=✓&keywords=hermes+belt

Some buckles like the Chaine d'Ancre buckle, Kelly H buckle, and Lucky cutout buckle are not the classic H buckles but they make a great statement.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

ThomasV said:


> And I have another question. I have been looking online a bit to buy one. The reason I don't want to buy one at the store right now. Is that I'm usually not really into showing logo and stuff. And I just want to buy a used one, to see if I enjoy waling around in it.
> 
> So my question is does anybody know a good online store where they have used, good quality ones. (I think I have a 90 or 95.)
> 
> Thanks in advance




And here is a black Quizz buckle on Fashionphile that is very nice and elegant.


----------



## papertiger

Temptress said:


> It's definitely not easy finding smaller sized belts.. I've been in and out of stores (in different countries) hunting for 1 for the past 1 year.. Perhaps try placing an order?
> 
> Anyways, I've got a little review : After turning down a CDC in 65 (few posts back) I was feeling all moody and gloomy till my reseller informed me that she has a 68 for me.. It has been turned down by another buyer who took the 65 instead.. Talk about a sudden twist of events haha.. Here's my new to me CDC! Taa daa! Thanks for letting me share



OMG this looks immaculate!


----------



## papertiger

vfckep said:


> Got the buckle from another store. It's a good thing I have a good relationship with the Assistant Mgr. I can imagine crocs will start appearing with this design.
> 
> View attachment 2670929



That is outrageously gorgeous! I've never even seen one yet


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.



I missed this. 

Spring will follow you all year round from now on, wish you the best to wear such a stunning kit.


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My new 32mm belt kit, blue hydra swift + crocus epsom and white enamel H buckle.





lovely64 said:


> *Here is my white cdc belt, love at first sight!*
> 
> View attachment 2672399
> 
> View attachment 2672402
> 
> View attachment 2672411



I can imagine. 

Love your style, and the belt works so well with it, you'll get great use out of it


----------



## papertiger

HGT said:


> Finally got my Belt in 75 after waiting for so many months.   I settle with Black/Gold instead of Black/Taupe since I don't want to wait any longer.  Surprisingly the Gold goes very well with the LV Speedy, don't you think?
> I am pretty happy now. &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672983



Very pretty

Isn't great how versatile H belts are!


----------



## papertiger

doves75 said:


> Sorry if I multiple post in different thread )
> Nathan Belt black box and Blue de Prusse. I love this belt since I only need to flip the buckle in order to change color/side. No need to take the buckle off and on &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 2719052
> View attachment 2719053



The Nathan is going to be your go-to belt I'm sure



dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The color is red on brown. The red is stunning with the black lizard buckle!!!



Amazing belt and that buckle is wow, I love black lizard


----------



## papertiger

At last I too can join this thread (I've only had Romances before)

I can't remember what the buckles are called (although I've been told a million +1 times) but anyway like everything I always have to get P and g hw.

I bought Black Box/Choc Togo and Bambou/Etain to go with them (and in different countries)

Here with an old cotton shirt that is my bench mark for which colours suit me


----------



## doves75

papertiger said:


> At last I too can join this thread (I've only had Romances before)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the buckles are called (although I've been told a million +1 times) but anyway like everything I always have to get P and g hw.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Black Box/Choc Togo and Bambou/Etain to go with them (and in different countries)
> 
> 
> 
> Here with an old cotton shirt that is my bench mark for which colours suit me




Thanks papertiger. I see that you score 2 belts from a 2 diff countries, that's something. I love the story behind each H item I bought. Very nice color combo and I've never seen the Etain n bamboo belt before. 
Congrats for your new belts and your fab scarfs too )


----------



## lovely64

papertiger said:


> I can imagine.
> 
> Love your style, and the belt works so well with it, you'll get great use out of it


 Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HGT

papertiger said:


> At last I too can join this thread (I've only had Romances before)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the buckles are called (although I've been told a million +1 times) but anyway like everything I always have to get P and g hw.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought Black Box/Choc Togo and Bambou/Etain to go with them (and in different countries)
> 
> 
> 
> Here with an old cotton shirt that is my bench mark for which colours suit me




Congrats!


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> I missed this.
> 
> Spring will follow you all year round from now on, wish you the best to wear such a stunning kit.



Thank you honey! Even though summer is really over here...


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> At last I too can join this thread (I've only had Romances before)
> 
> I can't remember what the buckles are called (although I've been told a million +1 times) but anyway like everything I always have to get P and g hw.
> 
> I bought Black Box/Choc Togo and Bambou/Etain to go with them (and in different countries)
> 
> Here with an old cotton shirt that is my bench mark for which colours suit me



ohhh... these are lovely! Are they 32 or 26 width?


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you honey! Even though summer is really over here...



 :storm::rain:



xiangxiang0731 said:


> ohhh... these are lovely! Are they 32 or 26 width?



32, I think it's the most versatile and sensible width for an average sized gal 

I also so the kits in 13cm. Very nice for evening and could be ltd ed, but we shall see.


----------



## CharmedByH

Just bought this sydney buckle in 24. Luv it


----------



## hopingoneday

HGT said:


> Congrats!




The buckles are classic and love the colors!!!


----------



## Silversun

Gorgeous belts, everyone! 


I haven't been a belt girl but I am starting to be tempted by a belt kit, probably a 24mm CDC. I blame binge rewatching Ugly Betty and admiring how the ladies styled their outfits with belts.


----------



## legal2shop

I've heard from Hermes SAs in three countries that they will be discontinuing the H buckles next year as Hermes will focus on creating new designs for the belts. They advised that we hang on to the ones that we have as they may become scarce pretty soon (as if they aren't scarce now).

Here is my small collection - still looking for good red and blue strap combinations. I think there is a red/chocolate brown that has my name on it somewhere, and a blue electric/graphite out there too. The hunt continues.

Black/Gold
Anemone/Cappucine (sp?)
White/Feu

Palladium Hammered H
Gold Brushed H


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

legal2shop said:


> I've heard from Hermes SAs in three countries that they will be discontinuing the H buckles next year as Hermes will focus on creating new designs for the belts. They advised that we hang on to the ones that we have as they may become scarce pretty soon (as if they aren't scarce now).
> 
> Here is my small collection - still looking for good red and blue strap combinations. I think there is a red/chocolate brown that has my name on it somewhere, and a blue electric/graphite out there too. The hunt continues.
> 
> Black/Gold
> Anemone/Cappucine (sp?)
> White/Feu
> 
> Palladium Hammered H
> Gold Brushed H



Great collection, especially love your Anemone/Cappucine strap. What a great color combination, congrats!


----------



## luvmydiego

roxanana said:


> Hey Hermes lovelies!
> I have a question - after 3 whole years of searching high and low for a strap in 80 cm (already have a buckle kit in a smaller size in gold/dark brown) I FOUND IT while randomly walking into Hermes in Toronto -an amazing black/etain size 80 little belt calling my name! The SA punched an extra hole where the buckle is to make it closer to the end and for it to fit not toooo snug on me - perfection!
> 
> Now - my other strap (and most I see online including the Hermes website) has one end that is cut in a square - mine has both ends cut slanted (as per picture - I classily unbuttoned while sitting down haha)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the new way straps are made or any explanation in regards to this? Thank you!!



I know this is an older post, but I have the exact same belt. I purchased it while on vacation and due to where the hole is placed it is tight at first hole even though I purchased the same size I wear in LV and Chanel belts. Since I have no store in my state I was curious where they placed the new hole? I want to take mine to my local cobbler and I was curious where Hermes places the second hole. Is it placed so that the buckle covers original hole, or can it be seen still with new placement? Thanks so much for any input.


----------



## MsHermesAU

legal2shop said:


> I've heard from Hermes SAs in three countries that they will be discontinuing the H buckles next year as Hermes will focus on creating new designs for the belts. They advised that we hang on to the ones that we have as they may become scarce pretty soon (as if they aren't scarce now).
> 
> Here is my small collection - still looking for good red and blue strap combinations. I think there is a red/chocolate brown that has my name on it somewhere, and a blue electric/graphite out there too. The hunt continues.
> 
> Black/Gold
> Anemone/Cappucine (sp?)
> White/Feu
> 
> Palladium Hammered H
> Gold Brushed H



Gorgeous belts! I'm wearing my anemone/capucine one right now 

That is so sad they are discontinuing the H belts. I only starting really liking and buying them a few months ago and was looking forward to seeing them in new seasonal colours. What a shame


----------



## hopiko

MsHermesAU said:


> Gorgeous belts! I'm wearing my anemone/capucine one right now
> 
> That is so sad they are discontinuing the H belts. I only starting really liking and buying them a few months ago and was looking forward to seeing them in new seasonal colours. What a shame



I think that she meant the buckles....not necessarily the belts/straps!  H makes all sorts of gorgeous buckles that are not H!


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> I think that she meant the buckles....not necessarily the belts/straps!  H makes all sorts of gorgeous buckles that are not H!



Oh phew! I thought you meant the belt kits altogether. That is definitely a relief. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## legal2shop

Yes sorry I wasn't clear. They said they are discontinuing the H buckles, though they will continue to sell straps and new design for the kits and buckles


----------



## tweezer

legal2shop said:


> Yes sorry I wasn't clear. They said they are discontinuing the H buckles, though they will continue to sell straps and new design for the kits and buckles


 Curious if they will discontinue the H bracelets too? Wondering if the decision was made on all the copies out there in both the belts and the bracelets? Hoping they keep the CDC buckle, my favorite buckle of all and very hard to get


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ClassicLabels

I just came back from the Hermès store in Bellevue, WA, and while purchasing a new belt kit strap they said that there will be much less buckles in general next year, and mainly just the belt straps.


----------



## Birdonce

ClassicLabels, OT but I was at the store today too  wonder if I saw you.
Did they give a timeline? I want an H belt (I have a Chaine d'ancre) but was going to wait until next year


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

Finally the beige lizard buckle!!!!! Collection complete


----------



## luxetherapy

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Finally the beige lizard buckle!!!!! Collection complete




OMG your collection &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## luxetherapy

first reveal...after stalking this thread a few months I finally took the plunge and purchased my first hermes belts & scarf ! guess it was a good time to grab these H buckles before they are discontinued, both are polished. I also noticed my gold one has what looks like a serial number on the back, but the silver one didn't have it?  **edit** gold togo/black belt purchased online at hermes website, orange/white belt and scarf purchased at hermes miami location


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Finally the beige lizard buckle!!!!! Collection complete



Gorgeous collection!!! TDF


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luxetherapy said:


> first reveal...after stalking this thread a few months I finally took the plunge and purchased my first hermes belts & scarf ! guess it was a good time to grab these H buckles before they are discontinued, both are polished. I also noticed my gold one has what looks like a serial number on the back, but the silver one didn't have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740976
> View attachment 2740977
> View attachment 2740978
> View attachment 2740980



Congrats* luxetherapy*! Yes, it is best that you didn't wait, I have both PHW and GHW buckles and am not sure if they have serial numbers on them. Will have to check on that.


----------



## luxetherapy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats* luxetherapy*! Yes, it is best that you didn't wait, I have both PHW and GHW buckles and am not sure if they have serial numbers on them. Will have to check on that.



Thanks @VigeeLeBrun! I have a feeling this is the beginning of an Hermes addiction!


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

luxetherapy said:


> Thanks @VigeeLeBrun! I have a feeling this is the beginning of an Hermes addiction!



The serial code indicates the date and location of production. They started to appear on buckles after 2011 (or 2012?). Only my 2 lizard buckles and the gold brushed buckle has the serial code. Hope it helps.


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The serial code indicates the date and location of production. They started to appear on buckles after 2011 (or 2012?). Only my 2 lizard buckles and the gold brushed buckle has the serial code. Hope it helps.



And my guess is that all buckles are made in Saint-Paul, France, as all serial codes start with SP.


----------



## luxetherapy

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> And my guess is that all buckles are made in Saint-Paul, France, as all serial codes start with SP.




mine starts with FI?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> The serial code indicates the date and location of production. They started to appear on buckles after 2011 (or 2012?). Only my 2 lizard buckles and the gold brushed buckle has the serial code. Hope it helps.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

luxetherapy said:


> mine starts with FI?



Finistère, France, I guess?


----------



## roxanana

luvmydiego said:


> I know this is an older post, but I have the exact same belt. I purchased it while on vacation and due to where the hole is placed it is tight at first hole even though I purchased the same size I wear in LV and Chanel belts. Since I have no store in my state I was curious where they placed the new hole? I want to take mine to my local cobbler and I was curious where Hermes places the second hole. Is it placed so that the buckle covers original hole, or can it be seen still with new placement? Thanks so much for any input.




Later reply - but it is placed where the buckle is and when it is in the new second hole closer to the end of the belt, both holes cannot be seen as the buckle covers it! so the buckle is moved slightly more towards the end and it's a perfect fit for me! hope this helps - it's a gorgeous color congrats


----------



## luxetherapy

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Finistère, France, I guess?


that's probably it! thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## starstarz

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Finally the beige lizard buckle!!!!! Collection complete


 
Hi, may I know the size of your lizard buckle? My SA can only find the one which pair with 42mm belt....


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

starstarz said:


> Hi, may I know the size of your lizard buckle? My SA can only find the one which pair with 42mm belt....



Hi, all of the buckles in the picture are 42mm Constance buckles. Brushed and polished gold, brushed and polished silver, and green and black lizard.


----------



## oceandreams

papertiger said:


> At last I too can join this thread (I've only had Romances before)
> 
> I can't remember what the buckles are called (although I've been told a million +1 times) but anyway like everything I always have to get P and g hw.
> 
> I bought Black Box/Choc Togo and Bambou/Etain to go with them (and in different countries)
> 
> Here with an old cotton shirt that is my bench mark for which colours suit me


Hi! what are the size of the belts> 24 or 32? TIA


----------



## Birdonce

Stupid question - what exactly are the differences between the belt kits and the reversible belts? I have a reversible Chaine d'ancre and it seems like I could use it with another belt strap. Are the Constance ones different? (Never seen the others IRL)


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

Birdonce said:


> Stupid question - what exactly are the differences between the belt kits and the reversible belts? I have a reversible Chaine d'ancre and it seems like I could use it with another belt strap. Are the Constance ones different? (Never seen the others IRL)



Yes you can use it on a different strap. 

Only the very very very old 30mm (discontinued) and 42mm Constance buckles did not come with reversible straps.


----------



## ghoztz

dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Finally the beige lizard buckle!!!!! Collection complete



what a great collection!!  those lizard buckles are stunning!  really love that beige one.  gorgeous!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Birdonce said:


> Stupid question - what exactly are the differences between the belt kits and the reversible belts? I have a reversible Chaine d'ancre and it seems like I could use it with another belt strap. Are the Constance ones different? (Never seen the others IRL)





dalalaxiaotutu said:


> Yes you can use it on a different strap.
> 
> Only the very very very old 30mm (discontinued) and 42mm Constance buckles did not come with reversible straps.



Belt kits means the leather belt part and the belt buckle.
Reversible belt just mean the leather belt part itself that has two different sides (leather) and colour and can be used with different buckles. Nowadays it comes in (width) 13mm, 24mm, 32mm and 42mm.  
Constance belt is referring to a specific buckle's design only, not as a belt kit. It's the "H" design with rounded inner top and bottom part.


----------



## Birdonce

I guess my confusion comes because the belt kits seem much more expensive (at least on eBay) but it seems both have buckles that can be used with other straps. Just trying to understand what makes the belt kits unique.im probably missing something very simple!


----------



## tretrechic88

Hi there,

I'm a total Hermes newbie so please excuse my ignorance.
I'm looking for a Men's constance belt (the classic H belt). I read earlier in this thread that Hermes will be discontinuing this? Does anyone know when it will be discontinued?

Also, I went to the Hermes store at south coast plaza but they don't seem to have them displayed and the sales people are very standoffish so i didn't get an opportunity to ask if they carry it/what styles they carry. Can anyone recommend a good place to purchase this belt?

Thanks so much!


----------



## luxetherapy

hey on Hermes US website there are a few 42MM belts that popped up! if you want one grab one before they're gone


----------



## etoile de mer

Birdonce said:


> Stupid question - what exactly are the differences between the belt kits and the reversible belts? I have a reversible Chaine d'ancre and it seems like I could use it with another belt strap. Are the Constance ones different? (Never seen the others IRL)





Birdonce said:


> I guess my confusion comes because the belt kits seem much more expensive (at least on eBay) but it seems both have buckles that can be used with other straps. Just trying to understand what makes the belt kits unique.im probably missing something very simple!



Hopefully I won't add to your confusion, *Birdonce*!  :wondering 

When buying from Hermes, the only way they will sell a belt buckle, is if a strap is purchased at the same time. The two together comprise a 'belt kit'. These 'belt kit'  buckles are attached to the strap via a pin and loop on the buckle. The straps have no loops or hardware, only holes. Extra belt straps can be purchased without a buckle&#8230;if you can actually find the size and color you want. They are often scarce!  These straps are reversible, excluding the exotic ones, I believe.

I'm not very familiar with the 'reversible belts', but I don't think they are referred to as 'belt kits'. And I'm not sure extra straps are even available for those. The ones I've seen have traditional belt hardware attached to the end. 

Certainly not easy to explain&#8230;let me know if I can somehow clarify!


----------



## Birdonce

etoile de mer said:


> Hopefully I won't add to your confusion, *Birdonce*!  :wondering
> 
> When buying from Hermes, the only way they will sell a belt buckle, is if a strap is purchased at the same time. The two together comprise a 'belt kit'. These 'belt kit'  buckles are attached to the strap via a pin and loop on the buckle. The straps have no loops or hardware, only holes. Extra belt straps can be purchased without a buckle&#8230;if you can actually find the size and color you want. They are often scarce!  These straps are reversible, excluding the exotic ones, I believe.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the 'reversible belts', but I don't think they are referred to as 'belt kits'. And I'm not sure extra straps are even available for those. The ones I've seen have traditional belt hardware attached to the end.
> 
> Certainly not easy to explain&#8230;let me know if I can somehow clarify!


That helps! I think I must have gotten a belt kit, then (which means i got it for a very good deal!)


----------



## etoile de mer

Birdonce said:


> That helps! I think I must have gotten a belt kit, then (which means i got it for a very good deal!)



So glad to help! Perhaps to verify&#8230;click here for a link to the UK H.com 'belt kits' for 32mm. Lots there right now, so at least gives you examples of various buckles and straps. At the bottom of the page, there is a link if you just want to purchase a strap. US H.com page will look the same, when stock is replenished.


----------



## tretrechic88

luxetherapy said:


> hey on Hermes US website there are a few 42MM belts that popped up! if you want one grab one before they're gone


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Chapaj82

Hello:

Here is some info i found out and passing it along, just in case you want to know&#8230; 

Just an update on the Belts&#8230; So since I heard that they were discontinuing the H kit buckle here on TPF and since I am fairly new to Hermes.

One of my orders was cancelled (not because I am greedy but because I was going to get one for a friend of mine as a birthday gift since they were going to be discontinued); anyhow&#8230;it was cancelled. 

I called to inquire why and it was because H.com will only sell you 3 belts within a "season". I really think within a year because I looked at the calendar and I made my online purchases in two different seasons&#8230; summer and autumn. But they said that i will not be able to purchase another "belt", not just "kit" but "belt" until January. 

Makes me sad but my H belt kit collection is complete!

I had to try everything in my power to obtain the buckles&#8230; Well over the past few months; It took a lot of time searching h.com (thanks to my SP who started me on the craze, lol. love my SP)&#8230;

I am excited to say that I have the following&#8230;

32: Polished GHW and Polished PHW H Buckles : Black Box/ Gold Togo and Blue Electrique Epsom/ Graphite Swift

42: Brushed GHW and Brushed PHW Constance 2 Buckles: Black Box/ Natural Chamonix and Orange/Gold Epsom&#8230;.

For those who are having trouble&#8230; it may seem impossible but keep your head up and you can do it&#8230; still have 4 months left and i did it in a little over three&#8230;

Also&#8230; even if you max out your online account&#8230; you can still purchase from the store because they are two different entities&#8230; at least that is what h.com told me...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## JesseTdot

Hey Everyone ! My SA called me yesterday to tell me of a delivery at my local store. She knows how badly I have been trying to track down a gold/etoupe color combination and so far she has had no luck , however yesterday she informed me there is one gold/sanguine in stock in my size. My question is do you believe this colour combination to be harder to find? Should I get this belt while I still can? I quite like the sanguine color but never thought that I would want a red belt (mind you its more or an orangey red). 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## SunSurfSand

JesseTdot said:


> Hey Everyone ! My SA called me yesterday to tell me of a delivery at my local store. She knows how badly I have been trying to track down a gold/etoupe color combination and so far she has had no luck , however yesterday she informed me there is one gold/sanguine in stock in my size. My question is do you believe this colour combination to be harder to find? Should I get this belt while I still can? I quite like the sanguine color but never thought that I would want a red belt (mind you its more or an orangey red).
> Thanks for the help!



I tried that color combo on a few weeks ago and it is nice. It's really personal preference and what you intend to wear it with ie denim etc. I think the size of the belt also matters in how hard things are to find and what your boutique typically orders.


----------



## Galop

Hi JesseTdot
I bought the sanguine/gold one in Cannes (France) last week. This color combination is hard to find and very chic and classic. The SA told me, that the gold color usually comes only with black, never with etoupe or gray...
I decided to buy it and I'm really lucky.
I'm a guy, but this matte red-orange color is so beautiful to match with brown, beige, grey and blue... Its perfect for autumn 
Go for it  Good luck!!!


----------



## JesseTdot

Thank you for your help SunSurfSand and Galop, I really appreciate it! I wonder if it is possible to have a belt special ordered. I will let you know what belt I decide to get


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JesseTdot said:


> Hey Everyone ! My SA called me yesterday to tell me of a delivery at my local store. She knows how badly I have been trying to track down a gold/etoupe color combination and so far she has had no luck , however yesterday she informed me there is one gold/sanguine in stock in my size. My question is do you believe this colour combination to be harder to find? Should I get this belt while I still can? I quite like the sanguine color but never thought that I would want a red belt (mind you its more or an orangey red).
> Thanks for the help!



The gold/sanguine is rare...as are most in seasonal combos.... but this combo is on US H.com now... thing is... when it's gone... it's GONE. If you're remotely interested, I'd snap it up dear. Sanguine in swift is delish!


----------



## Blairbass

What is the largest size belt that Hermes offers for men and women?


----------



## Birdonce

The website lists sizes up to 120 cm.


----------



## luxetherapy

anyone know if they still make the etoupe/black togo/box beltstrap combo? i noticed there's a taupe/black belt but its swift/epsom calfskin, and i'd really prefer the box/togo combo.


----------



## Silversun

luxetherapy said:


> anyone know if they still make the etoupe/black togo/box beltstrap combo? i noticed there's a taupe/black belt but its swift/epsom calfskin, and i'd really prefer the box/togo combo.



Both versions appear to be available on the Euro/UK H.com.


----------



## luxetherapy

Silversun said:


> Both versions appear to be available on the Euro/UK H.com.


oh good! i'll hold off them, on the US site we only have the swift/epsom version available.


----------



## Pat8

I bought a new constance belt and when i looked it closely (really really close) i noticed some small things in the leather, i'll post the pics and want your help saying if it's normal of the leather and I'm nitpicking (because its very small) or this is an defect? 
please help me 

the pics are not so good, but It's not the stitching its the leather idk if u will see.


----------



## newmommy_va

These are not defects, per se... nor is this uncommon for epsom, per se... but, if you're not happy with this belt _and_ you haven't worn it yet _and_ you're within the time frame for returns/exchanges... then returning it for a different item may be an option.

On the other hand... if this is a rare, special, or meaningful find for you (relatively speaking)... then that's something to consider, too. Ultimately, epsom can be rubbed or abraded in such a way as to look like this from normal wear.

Unfortunately, if you've already worn it or you're past the window for returns/exchanges... then your best bet may be to bring this up to your SA and take it from there.

GL. 



Pat8 said:


> I bought a new constance belt and when i looked it closely (really really close) i noticed some small things in the leather, i'll post the pics and want your help saying if it's normal of the leather and I'm nitpicking (because its very small) or this is an defect?
> please help me
> 
> the pics are not so good, but It's not the stitching its the leather idk if u will see.


----------



## Potsnu

It came from the skin of an animal, so of course there are going to be natural defects. It's no different than someone having moles or freckles on their skin or scars.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

If you consider these flaws or defects then definitely return it but there is nothing in your pics that would bother me that I can see. Love anemone and it is a treasure to find this color strap. Just bought a RC/Rouge H strap last week and if my lovely SA found an anemone strap, I would take it very quickly! That being said, I repeat ~ if you aren't in love with it, then definitely return it.


----------



## Blairbass

newmommy_va...
Your belt color is GORGEOUS!!! What is the color?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Pat8

Thank you for your helps!! I was wondering if this could be something unusual for the belt.  Sometimes I'm looking  for defects in the smallest details especially now I just had to return a chanel purse because the lock was fading ( 30 days for their feedback )  
Thanks, I 'll keep with the belt , love this color!! ( anemone/capucine for who asked)


----------



## newmommy_va

I agree...  Pat8's anemone belt is lovely 



Blairbass said:


> newmommy_va...
> Your belt color is GORGEOUS!!! What is the color?


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies, I stopped in to my local Hermes boutique yesterday to see a particular click clac, which they did not have.  They did have a belt kit in my size, which I bought. Hermes orange on one side, black on the other. I'm warming up to the color orange the more time I spend with Hermes products. 

My question: what colors do you wear with your orange belt strap? My SA warned me no  black - too Halloweenie. I have both gold and silver Hermes belt buckles.

Thank you!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, I stopped in to my local Hermes boutique yesterday to see a particular click clac, which they did not have.  They did have a belt kit in my size, which I bought. Hermes orange on one side, black on the other. I'm warming up to the color orange the more time I spend with Hermes products.
> 
> My question: what colors do you wear with your orange belt strap? My SA warned me no  black - too Halloweenie. I have both gold and silver Hermes belt buckles.
> 
> Thank you!!!



*stylemechanel*, what about beige, tan or brown? Perfect for Fall/Winter and great with orange tones.


----------



## Millicat

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, I stopped in to my local Hermes boutique yesterday to see a particular click clac, which they did not have.  They did have a belt kit in my size, which I bought. Hermes orange on one side, black on the other. I'm warming up to the color orange the more time I spend with Hermes products.
> 
> My question: what colors do you wear with your orange belt strap? My SA warned me no  black - too Halloweenie. I have both gold and silver Hermes belt buckles.
> 
> Thank you!!!



I disagree with her and think it's completely subjective.
Black and the orange has been a co-ordinating pair for decades - wear what you like and if you really need more ideas look at the Socialites thread, and the Stars thread.


----------



## stylemechanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *stylemechanel*, what about beige, tan or brown? Perfect for Fall/Winter and great with orange tones.



Thank you Vigee! I have a pair of brown riding boots but I love your suggestion so I think I will pick up a pair of brown flats as well. I am hoping to wear the belt this weekend for a football game. 




Millicat said:


> I disagree with her and think it's completely subjective.
> Black and the orange has been a co-ordinating pair for decades - wear what you like and if you really need more ideas look at the Socialites thread, and the Stars thread.



Thank you Millicat. It does seem like black and orange are a natural. I was never fond of the color orange - it was always a little bold for me, but it is time to step out of my comfort zone - that was why I picked the orange strap a with a buckle that was also out of my comfort zone. Thank you also for the suggestion of looking in the other threads. I will definitely do that!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

hi
how much is a cdc belt in europe atm?
thanks
normal leather


----------



## LV Ninja Turtle

Hi, I have a question... I know Hermes does refurbishing on scratched buckles for a fee. However, do they still do it if you didn't purchase the belt from them and it's vintage? I'm considering purchasing a vintage and heavily scratched Hermes belt but would only do so if I know I can get it repaired by Hermes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Birdonce

Question- I just got my CDC belt buckle which is GORGEOUS but which clicks rather annoyingly if I am walking quickly. Any advice on how to minimize the noise without altering the buckle significantly?


----------



## BalLVLover

Birdonce said:


> Question- I just got my CDC belt buckle which is GORGEOUS but which clicks rather annoyingly if I am walking quickly. Any advice on how to minimize the noise without altering the buckle significantly?




I use tiny glue dots that you can get at the craft store.  I just put one on the ring and attach it to the metal.


----------



## Birdonce

BalLVLover said:


> I use tiny glue dots that you can get at the craft store.  I just put one on the ring and attach it to the metal.



Brilliant! Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BalLVLover said:


> I use tiny glue dots that you can get at the craft store.  I just put one on the ring and attach it to the metal.



Such a GREAT idea!!! Thanks!


----------



## cr1stalangel

LV Ninja Turtle said:


> Hi, I have a question... I know Hermes does refurbishing on scratched buckles for a fee. However, do they still do it if you didn't purchase the belt from them and it's vintage? I'm considering purchasing a vintage and heavily scratched Hermes belt but would only do so if I know I can get it repaired by Hermes.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Sorry this is a bit late, but to answer your question, yes you can bring it to H.


----------



## Silversun

Birdonce said:


> Question- I just got my CDC belt buckle which is GORGEOUS but which clicks rather annoyingly if I am walking quickly. Any advice on how to minimize the noise without altering the buckle significantly?











BalLVLover said:


> I use tiny glue dots that you can get at the craft store.  I just put one on the ring and attach it to the metal.



LOL, I've just been using a glob of blu-tack and hoping people won't notice!  Thank you for the much better solution.


----------



## myztic

Do you prefer your silver buckle or your gold buckle?
Would like to buy one but am undecided on this part.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Birdonce

What do you wear most? I just scored my gold H buckle but bought the palladium first because I tend towards silver jewelry.


----------



## Birdonce

Another question - has anyone purchased any non-Hermes belt straps to use with their buckles? Obviously, I prefer the Hermes ones (I have 3 with 1 on the way!) but it is sooo hard to find colored ones (and I cannot swing the gorgeous malachite croc belt strap in the men's section) that I was considering buying a custom made strap from some other company to use with my buckles. 

Has anyone done that? Any places you can recommend? I was looking at orderbelt dot com


----------



## wekilledcouture

Asked the Brisbane store if it is possible to have my palladium h buckle polished up and they said they wouldn't do it because it would make the coating too thin? 
Has any one had any luck with other Australian stores. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## etoile de mer

wekilledcouture said:


> Asked the Brisbane store if it is possible to have my palladium h buckle polished up and they said they wouldn't do it because it would make the coating too thin?
> Has any one had any luck with other Australian stores.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Because the buckles are plated metal, I imagine they can't buff them, without removing the plating. My understanding is that the refinishing process they offer involves removing the plating, polishing the underlying metal to minimize dings, and then the buckle is plated again. I think that's likely the only way to improve the appearance if there are significant scratches. I scratched my palladium Muse buckle the first time I wore it  but will wait for more inevitable scratches to accumulate, before sending it for refinishing.


----------



## wekilledcouture

etoile de mer said:


> Because the buckles are plated metal, I imagine they can't buff them, without removing the plating. My understanding is that the refinishing process they offer involves removing the plating, polishing the underlying metal to minimize dings, and then the buckle is plated again. I think that's likely the only way to improve the appearance if there are significant scratches. I scratched my palladium Muse buckle the first time I wore it  but will wait for more inevitable scratches to accumulate, before sending it for refinishing.




Ahh okay! They didn't give me this option. Might call Sydney and ask them. 
I've had mine for 2 years now so I think I've accumulated enough scratches haha. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Because the buckles are plated metal, I imagine they can't buff them, without removing the plating. My understanding is that the refinishing process they offer involves removing the plating, polishing the underlying metal to minimize dings, and then the buckle is plated again. I think that's likely the only way to improve the appearance if there are significant scratches. I scratched my palladium Muse buckle the first time I wore it  but will wait for more inevitable scratches to accumulate, before sending it for refinishing.



*etoile*, sounds like it might be the same cost as buying a *new* H buckle on eBay. Simply speculating, since I don't know the cost of refurbishing an old buckle.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> Another question - has anyone purchased any non-Hermes belt straps to use with their buckles? Obviously, I prefer the Hermes ones (I have 3 with 1 on the way!) but it is sooo hard to find colored ones (and I cannot swing the gorgeous malachite croc belt strap in the men's section) that I was considering buying a custom made strap from some other company to use with my buckles.
> 
> Has anyone done that? Any places you can recommend? I was looking at orderbelt dot com



*Birdonce*, it is so difficult to find colored belt kit straps that I find the idea of a custom strap might be a good option. Please PM me if you find a reliable source, thanks!


----------



## etoile de mer

wekilledcouture said:


> Ahh okay! They didn't give me this option. Might call Sydney and ask them.
> I've had mine for 2 years now so I think I've accumulated enough scratches haha.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#55357;&#56504;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, sounds like it might be the same cost as buying a *new* H buckle on eBay. Simply speculating, since I don't know the cost of refurbishing an old buckle.




Hi *wekilledcouture*, I was told they send them to Paris for the refinishing, but it takes about 4 months! Also, they can't refinish the brushed buckles, only the polished ones. I've had mine quite a while, but don't wear it frequently. The only significant ding is from the first wear!  The finish is so highly polished, it easily shows scratches. Best wishes with yours, I was told that refinishing makes them like new! If you decide to send it, maybe you could take before and after pics to share with us. 


Hi *Vigee*,  I was told the refinishing is about $150. My two shiny ones are Muse buckles, which were so hard to find even when offered! When I purchased from my boutique a few years ago, I apparently bought the last palladium one available. So, I'll just wear them with care, and send them in for TLC when finally needed. Here's a pic&#8230;


----------



## krawford

Did anyone notice the run on 32mm buckles in the last couple of days at hermes.com?  I just happened to glance and "bam" there they were.  I was able to score gold and silver hammered belt kits.  They went fast.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *wekilledcouture*, I was told they send them to Paris for the refinishing, but it takes about 4 months! Also, they can't refinish the brushed buckles, only the polished ones. I've had mine quite a while, but don't wear it frequently. The only significant ding is from the first wear!  The finish is so highly polished, it easily shows scratches. Best wishes with yours, I was told that refinishing makes them like new! If you decide to send it, maybe you could take before and after pics to share with us.
> 
> 
> Hi *Vigee*,  I was told the refinishing is about $150. My two shiny ones are Muse buckles, which were so hard to find even when offered! When I purchased from my boutique a few years ago, I apparently bought the last palladium one available. So, I'll just wear them with care, and send them in for TLC when finally needed. Here's a pic



That's not a bad price at all for refinishing IMO and I love your Muse buckles. Oh, how I wish that I picked one up when they were available! Now, they are a rare treasure. Congrats to you, *etoile*. 



krawford said:


> Did anyone notice the run on 32mm buckles in the last couple of days at hermes.com?  I just happened to glance and "bam" there they were.  I was able to score gold and silver hammered belt kits.  They went fast.



Yes, I noticed ~ first time in ages that H has had a good selection of 32mm belt kits available, *krawford*. Wish H offered more straps, too.


----------



## Birdonce

krawford said:


> Did anyone notice the run on 32mm buckles in the last couple of days at hermes.com?  I just happened to glance and "bam" there they were.  I was able to score gold and silver hammered belt kits.  They went fast.



Yes, I had two orders previously cancelled and then Monday had another order cancelled but went for an 80 instead (have straps in 3 sizes) and got a ship notice! It's so hard to have the right color/size belt strap and the right buckle at the same time. I'm at a happy place with buckles, though the muse one is beautiful.


----------



## etoile de mer

Birdonce said:


> Another question - has anyone purchased any non-Hermes belt straps to use with their buckles? Obviously, I prefer the Hermes ones (I have 3 with 1 on the way!) but it is sooo hard to find colored ones (and I cannot swing the gorgeous malachite croc belt strap in the men's section) that I was considering buying a custom made strap from some other company to use with my buckles.
> 
> Has anyone done that? Any places you can recommend? I was looking at orderbelt dot com





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Birdonce*, it is so difficult to find colored belt kit straps that I find the idea of a custom strap might be a good option. Please PM me if you find a reliable source, thanks!



Hi *Vigee* and *Birdonce*, I've not purchased these, but I've been tempted due to the difficulty of getting straps! Here's a link


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's not a bad price at all for refinishing IMO and I love your Muse buckles. Oh, how I wish that I picked one up when they were available! Now, they are a rare treasure. Congrats to you, *etoile*. :heart



Hi *Vigee*, I felt the same, not too expensive. Especially considering the time and patience to actually find the same thing, again! I so was happy that my SA was able to locate them for me, as I almost waited too long! Even more than three years ago, straps were so scarce, and I kept having to wait for straps in order to purchase. Hoping the Muse will pop up on a reseller site for you!   I have occasionally seen them.


----------



## krawford

Those Muse buckles are gorgeous!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

krawford said:


> Those Muse buckles are gorgeous!!!



+1 and then again. I wish I liked Hermes when they were out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

krawford said:


> Those Muse buckles are gorgeous!!!





stylemechanel said:


> +1 and then again. I wish I liked Hermes when they were out!



So glad you both enjoyed seeing them!  I keep hoping they'll reissue the Muse, as I wish I'd gotten them in a brushed finish. With this particular design there is a lot of shiny surface area to accumulate scratches! I think the brushed ones would likely hide the scratches a bit better.


----------



## Bellarina

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *wekilledcouture*, I was told they send them to Paris for the refinishing, but it takes about 4 months! Also, they can't refinish the brushed buckles, only the polished ones. I've had mine quite a while, but don't wear it frequently. The only significant ding is from the first wear!  The finish is so highly polished, it easily shows scratches. Best wishes with yours, I was told that refinishing makes them like new! If you decide to send it, maybe you could take before and after pics to share with us.
> 
> 
> Hi *Vigee*,  I was told the refinishing is about $150. My two shiny ones are Muse buckles, which were so hard to find even when offered! When I purchased from my boutique a few years ago, I apparently bought the last palladium one available. So, I'll just wear them with care, and send them in for TLC when finally needed. Here's a pic&#8230;


The Muse buckes are beautiful!


----------



## sococo

Since I remain undecided about the Chanel boy, I decided to pick up a few things from the Madison Ave Hermes instead for my bday! Black box/gold Togo 32mm belt kit with brushed gold hardware. They had a great selection of belts and every buckle. (I also got a black with silver clic h and a cream with gold clic h that I bought to match my Chanel beige Claire jumbo.) My lovely sales associate was nice enough to include a very good sized Jour d'Hermes perfume and body lotion as a gift. I was considering getting another belt kit so that I can have a silver buckle as well but I reconsidered. Even though I love this belt, I don't think that I'll use this style of belt often enough to warrant another color. I was considering buying a brushed silver buckle from a reseller instead. Anyone have recommendations for resellers who sell just authentic buckles? I couldn't find any specific info on buckles on the authentic resellers thread. Thanks!


----------



## lum709

Congrats to your new purchase... we are belt and perfume twins...


----------



## chessmont

sococo said:


> I was considering buying a brushed silver buckle from a reseller instead. Anyone have recommendations for resellers who sell just authentic buckles? I couldn't find any specific info on buckles on the authentic resellers thread. Thanks!



I often see H buckles on Fashionphile


----------



## LV Ninja Turtle

cr1stalangel said:


> Sorry this is a bit late, but to answer your question, yes you can bring it to H.



Hi, I just saw this. Thanks for replying... Does Hermes fix it even if it's very damaged?  The only one I found on eBay that is my size and the color of buckle/strap that I'm looking for looks terrible. Here is the link so you can see for yourself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331348664685

Do you know if they will re-finish it and approximately how much it would cost?

Thanks!


----------



## Claviel

LV Ninja Turtle said:


> Hi, I just saw this. Thanks for replying... Does Hermes fix it even if it's very damaged?  The only one I found on eBay that is my size and the color of buckle/strap that I'm looking for looks terrible. Here is the link so you can see for yourself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331348664685
> 
> Do you know if they will re-finish it and approximately how much it would cost?
> 
> Thanks!



For the re-finish they charge 70 (in Italy, Milano) and it takes 3 months aprox.


----------



## cr1stalangel

LV Ninja Turtle said:


> Hi, I just saw this. Thanks for replying... Does Hermes fix it even if it's very damaged?  The only one I found on eBay that is my size and the color of buckle/strap that I'm looking for looks terrible. Here is the link so you can see for yourself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331348664685
> 
> Do you know if they will re-finish it and approximately how much it would cost?
> 
> Thanks!



Oh ouch. To be really honest with you, I'll look for another piece. Personally, I don't like both the belt and buckle condition for that money. If you don't have time pressure more things will come up. 
Claviel helped with the cost of fixing the buckle as I don't know it myself.


----------



## wekilledcouture

For that price you could almost buy a new one in Europe! I only paid $800 for mine in that same color combo (in Australia and h over here is terribly marked up) and my SA ordered a 65 strap for me &#10084;&#65039;&#65039; (bless him) but that buckle is in terrible condition. Have a look on Portero. They normally have stuff in excellent condition and fairly priced. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LV Ninja Turtle said:


> Hi, I just saw this. Thanks for replying... Does Hermes fix it even if it's very damaged?  The only one I found on eBay that is my size and the color of buckle/strap that I'm looking for looks terrible. Here is the link so you can see for yourself: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331348664685
> 
> Do you know if they will re-finish it and approximately how much it would cost?
> 
> Thanks!



Agree with the above posts, I would pass on this buckle. It really looks like it is in terrible condition for the price IMO. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## hedgwin99

I'm so excited 
I just pickup my first 32mm H belt!

Thank you for letting me share! I'm addicted and I already asked SA to please call me if she have 24mm belt kit available in my size


----------



## Birdonce

Lucky you! The colors are gorgeous. I'm dying to find a green or blue that reverses to something other than black or gold


----------



## bagidiotic

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm so excited
> I just pickup my first 32mm H belt!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I'm addicted and I already asked SA to please call me if she have 24mm belt kit available in my size
> View attachment 2782686



Love this combo
Very special


----------



## SummerSolo

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm so excited
> I just pickup my first 32mm H belt!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I'm addicted and I already asked SA to please call me if she have 24mm belt kit available in my size
> View attachment 2782686


I also love this combo! Unfortunately, my size was just sold out in the Luxemburg store. I saw also later this combo in the Zurich airport but the price...was almost 390 EUR for the strap without buckle!!!


----------



## krawford

Lots of buckles on hermes.com this morning.  Check them out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## krawford

Now if they would just get some decent straps and sizes for the buckles.


----------



## Blairbass

Birdonce said:


> Another question - has anyone purchased any non-Hermes belt straps to use with their buckles? Obviously, I prefer the Hermes ones (I have 3 with 1 on the way!) but it is sooo hard to find colored ones (and I cannot swing the gorgeous malachite croc belt strap in the men's section) that I was considering buying a custom made strap from some other company to use with my buckles.
> 
> Has anyone done that? Any places you can recommend? I was looking at orderbelt dot com


Yes please keep us updated! I have been trying to find an anemone (or any purple) strap for my Constance kit but it is hard to find that color combo for a 120cm kit.  I would have one custom made to fit the buckle if there is a reliable manufacturer that anyone has used.


----------



## Birdonce

I'm planning to get one soon - will keep you updated!

Meanwhile, has anyone had problems with a buckle not fitting an alternate strap? My chaine d'ancre buckle seemed too tight on a more recent belt strap that I purchased. I got it to fit, but it is compressing the sides of the strap. I didn't try to tuck in the other half and just let it hang instead.


----------



## krawford

Birdonce said:


> I'm planning to get one soon - will keep you updated!
> 
> Meanwhile, has anyone had problems with a buckle not fitting an alternate strap? My chaine d'ancre buckle seemed too tight on a more recent belt strap that I purchased. I got it to fit, but it is compressing the sides of the strap. I didn't try to tuck in the other half and just let it hang instead.



I was looking at the H buckle specialty straps from W. Kleinberg.  Are you familiar with this brand?  Very tempted to order the matte croc strap.  I know this brand sell men's belts at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Birdonce said:


> I'm planning to get one soon - will keep you updated!
> 
> Meanwhile, has anyone had problems with a buckle not fitting an alternate strap? My chaine d'ancre buckle seemed too tight on a more recent belt strap that I purchased. I got it to fit, but it is compressing the sides of the strap. I didn't try to tuck in the other half and just let it hang instead.



I find my older buckles does not necessarily fit the recent production belt strap and vice versa. But if both buckle and strap are from newer collection, they don't have any problem. I believe in the past H has different width belt and buckle compared to the current 32, 24, etc sizing.


----------



## Birdonce

The buckle is old and the strap was this year so that's probably it. Just an excuse to get another shiny gold buckle


----------



## dalalaxiaotutu

cr1stalangel said:


> I find my older buckles does not necessarily fit the recent production belt strap and vice versa. But if both buckle and strap are from newer collection, they don't have any problem. I believe in the past H has different width belt and buckle compared to the current 32, 24, etc sizing.



They used to have 30mm belts.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Birdonce said:


> The buckle is old and the strap was this year so that's probably it. Just an excuse to get another shiny gold buckle



 I'd do the exact same thing!


----------



## Blairbass

I finally found a color combo that I like and my size!  Can't wait to wear her out tonight! My cell camera doesn't do the colors justice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blairbass said:


> I finally found a color combo that I like and my size!  Can't wait to wear her out tonight! My cell camera doesn't do the colors justice!



Beautiful! Which CW is this, *Blairbass*?


----------



## Blairbass

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful! Which CW is this, *Blairbass*?


She is blue jean togo and black box with gold hardware but the lighting and my camera are making it look palladium.


----------



## c18027

Birdonce said:


> Lucky you! The colors are gorgeous. I'm dying to find a green or blue that reverses to something other than black or gold


Recent strap offerings included Bambou/Étain, Prune/Blue Electric, and Raisin/Ultraviolet.  There might be a few left out there, if your SA is willing to search.


----------



## Frivole88

Congrats! we are belt twinsies 



Blairbass said:


> I finally found a color combo that I like and my size!  Can't wait to wear her out tonight! My cell camera doesn't do the colors justice!


----------



## Kinging

Dear

Does anybody know a good and not super expensive belt manufacturer who has belts who fit a 32 mm buckle? I found this one called PARSAC, and they have a great website and everything but they charge 240 euros for a calfsbelt and 300 for an alligator one. Just wondering if anybody has a cheaper but reliable alternative? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kinging said:


> Dear
> 
> Does anybody know a good and not super expensive belt manufacturer who has belts who fit a 32 mm buckle? I found this one called PARSAC, and they have a great website and everything but they charge 240 euros for a calfsbelt and 300 for an alligator one. Just wondering if anybody has a cheaper but reliable alternative?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




*Kinging*, have NOT ordered from this company but I have spoken with them on the phone. They seem very reliable and I plan on ordering from them in the near future due to the lack of belt straps from H. This link is from another TPFer earlier in this thread.

http://www.wkleinberg.com/h-buckle/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Mailai

Need honest advise please!!
1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????





For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mailai said:


> Need honest advise please!!
> 1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????
> View attachment 2813733
> View attachment 2813735
> View attachment 2813737
> 
> 
> For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:
> View attachment 2813748



*Mailai*, one H belt! They are the best IMO.


----------



## seton

Mailai said:


> Need honest advise please!!
> 1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????
> View attachment 2813733
> View attachment 2813735
> View attachment 2813737
> 
> 
> For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:
> View attachment 2813748



You know u are asking in the H forum, right? 
Anyway, I have the exact combo that u showed in the first pic and it's my most worn belt. I didnt expect it to be when i bought it.


----------



## papertiger

Mailai said:


> Need honest advise please!!
> 1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????
> View attachment 2813733
> View attachment 2813735
> View attachment 2813737
> 
> 
> For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:
> View attachment 2813748



One Hermes belt kit belt = 2 Hermes belts 

and _those_ LV belts do nothing for me at all, sorry


----------



## doves75

Mailai said:


> Need honest advise please!!
> 1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????
> View attachment 2813733
> View attachment 2813735
> View attachment 2813737
> 
> 
> For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:
> View attachment 2813748




Since you already have the buckle may be you can just buy the belt. That H belt color is gorgeous.


----------



## Mailai

papertiger said:


> One Hermes belt kit belt = 2 Hermes belts
> 
> and _those_ LV belts do nothing for me at all, sorry




The store person was on the phone to confirm H doesn't sell the straps alone?? *wth* I am confused


----------



## bagidiotic

Mailai said:


> Need honest advise please!!
> 1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????
> View attachment 2813733
> View attachment 2813735
> View attachment 2813737
> 
> 
> For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:
> View attachment 2813748



H belt  anytime


----------



## Mailai

doves75 said:


> Since you already have the buckle may be you can just buy the belt. That H belt color is gorgeous.




Thanks although I have one buckle but I wear silver a lot and sometimes the "H" is just too loud  thus I decided I need another buckle, the CDC buckle


----------



## doves75

Mailai said:


> Thanks although I have one buckle but I wear silver a lot and sometimes the "H" is just too loud  thus I decided I need another buckle, the CDC buckle




CDC buckle is nice and it would be great with anemone and Capucinne strap &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## chihuahua127

Mailai said:


> Need honest advise please!!
> 1 hermes belt or 2 lv belts?????
> View attachment 2813733
> View attachment 2813735
> View attachment 2813737
> 
> 
> For the price of one hermes I could buy 2 lv. I am a newbie in hermes and have owned only one belt down below:
> View attachment 2813748




H belt! I have both that color combo strap and a silver CDC buckle- both get lots of use


----------



## Ms Bunny

papertiger said:


> One Hermes belt kit belt = 2 Hermes belts
> 
> and _those_ LV belts do nothing for me at all, sorry




+1 totally agree with papertiger &#128515;


----------



## Mailai

chihuahua127 said:


> H belt! I have both that color combo strap and a silver CDC buckle- both get lots of use




Could you please please do a mod shot?? I am dying to see before ordering online TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just FYI... as much as I looooove my CDC buckle... I don't choose it often because it makes a lot of noise when walking. The ring clinks up against the metal.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> One Hermes belt kit belt = 2 Hermes belts
> 
> and _those_ LV belts do nothing for me at all, sorry



I'm with you sista!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Just bought two H Au Carre belt kits and love them ~ one in PHW, one in GHW. They are a little more elegant than the unisex H buckle IMO, which I have in PHW and GHW and have worn to death! Would love to find a Muse buckle, too.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## chihuahua127

Mailai said:


> Could you please please do a mod shot?? I am dying to see before ordering online TIA







Israeli_Flava said:


> Just FYI... as much as I looooove my CDC buckle... I don't choose it often because it makes a lot of noise when walking. The ring clinks up against the metal.





Sorry for the grainy pic. And agree with Israeli_Flava. A friend of mine did find the sound of the ring against metal annoying so you might need to consider that. I don't really mind but do tend to use my non-cdc buckles a little more often, mainly coz they're more low profile(not known to be H)- attaching a pic of my favorite buckle


----------



## HGT

chihuahua127 said:


> Sorry for the grainy pic. And agree with Israeli_Flava. A friend of mine did find the sound of the ring against metal annoying so you might need to consider that. I don't really mind but do tend to use my non-cdc buckles a little more often, mainly coz they're more low profile(not known to be H)- attaching a pic of my favorite buckle
> 
> View attachment 2816691
> View attachment 2816692




Thanks so much for sharing about the noise CDC buckle makes.  Now I need to think twice on the CDC buckle.


----------



## Birdonce

I tried the glue dot suggestion and it solved the noise issue


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just bought two H Au Carre belt kits and love them ~ one in PHW, one in GHW. They are a little more elegant than the unisex H buckle IMO, which I have in PHW and GHW and have worn to death! Would love to find a Muse buckle, too.




Congrats Vigee, could you please post a pic of your H au Carre belt kits? Would be nice to see them, because you have such refined classic taste &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

My new belts that I bought this week &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

To my surprise I had forgotten that I already have 2 belts in the epsom etoupe/black swift combo so imagine my astonishment when I discovered that I now have 3 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Kinging

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816869
> 
> To my surprise I had forgotten that I already have 2 belts in the epsom etoupe/black swift combo so imagine my astonishment when I discovered that I now have 3 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Wow, looks good.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816864
> 
> My new belts that I bought this week &#128516;



Love your new buckles, the detail on them is gorgeous *Serva*. Major congrats! 

Am on vacation in the islands right now and will post a pic of my new Au Carre buckles as soon as I can ~ love them! Very different than my H unisex buckles


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.


----------



## bagalogist

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.



Love these buckles, would get one myself. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.




Thank you Vigee, your new belts and buckles are gorgeous &#128525;and very feminine. Thank you for posting a pic &#128536; and enjoy your vacation. I will return to Paris for shopping in Jan and hope to find more nice belts...


----------



## Miss Al

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.



Very very nice. It doesn't scream H unlike the constance buckle which I feel a little uncomfortable using.


----------



## Mailai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.




Hi, I couldn't find this buckle H website. When did you acquire yours? Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mailai said:


> Hi, I couldn't find this buckle H website. When did you acquire yours? Thanks



They are not on the website yet, a friend of mine bought them for me in France.


----------



## Birdonce

I've seen them on the website on the men's belt section


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## yHermes

Buying the H belt for close friend. 

What size would you suggest for a man's 32-inch waist?


----------



## sleepykitten

Where's a good place in Los Angeles to punch additional holes on the belt? I would like 2-3 more holes to make it fit on my upper waist. The boutique only offers to punch one additional hole right? I own a size 80 right now.


----------



## StyleEyes

sleepykitten said:


> Where's a good place in Los Angeles to punch additional holes on the belt? I would like 2-3 more holes to make it fit on my upper waist. The boutique only offers to punch one additional hole right? I own a size 80 right now.




I've found that different SA's and stores have different policies regarding the number and placement of extra holes. 
i.e. my SA in Munich would only allow 1 extra, but my SA here in SF allowed me to add 3 new holes when I bought a belt that was much too large (it was a color combo that I had been searching for for months, but was sold out everywhere in my size). 
I would personally only feel comfy with H doing it. I had the Monaco store add an extra hole, but the "hole punch" slipped and scratched the belt (the hole ended up being off center too). They had no other belts in my size to replace it, so they allowed me to keep the buckle and go out to the Nice store to get a replacement strap. You just never know.  Just my humble opinion based on that terrible experience.


----------



## seton

yes, it depends on the personnel n store. 
standard is one hole but i've had 2 holes added to half of mine with little problem.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sleepykitten said:


> Where's a good place in Los Angeles to punch additional holes on the belt? I would like 2-3 more holes to make it fit on my upper waist. The boutique only offers to punch one additional hole right? I own a size 80 right now.



Beverly Hills has their own H craftman from what I have been told. Give them a call and they will probably do this for you. Good luck, *sleepykitten*!


----------



## Katel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> They are not on the website yet, a friend of mine bought them for me in France.


 
congratulations, isn't it just gorgeous? I too prefer it to the standard H buckle...

it's been out for a while, I was told it's called Satin (leave it to Hermes )...your SA can try a hunt under that name as well, Mailai 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-138.html#post25866881


----------



## SunSurfSand

Are the 13mm belt kits still in production in non exotic leather? I was in Japan and the SA said Hermes doesnt make it anymore. Maybe it was just lost in translation and she didnt understand my question?


----------



## stylemechanel

sleepykitten said:


> Where's a good place in Los Angeles to punch additional holes on the belt? I would like 2-3 more holes to make it fit on my upper waist. The boutique only offers to punch one additional hole right? I own a size 80 right now.



Hi Sleppykitten, Beverly Hills will add an additional  2 holes for you. I have never had a problem with that and they are very helpful.


----------



## chihuahua127

SunSurfSand said:


> Are the 13mm belt kits still in production in non exotic leather? I was in Japan and the SA said Hermes doesnt make it anymore. Maybe it was just lost in translation and she didnt understand my question?




Yes, it's still available- just bought a 13mm belt kit in HK 3 months ago- I was looking for size 70, and the SA brought out probably 7 different colored straps


----------



## Birdonce

Update on my stinky belt- I did contact my SA (who is a total love) and he had me bring it in. He didn't have the same color and I decided I wouldn't wear the blue jean one often enough so he gave me store credit for the strap and I got to keep the buckle! He could smell the stink up close, though it faded enormously without wearing it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> Update on my stinky belt- I did contact my SA (who is a total love) and he had me bring it in. He didn't have the same color and I decided I wouldn't wear the blue jean one often enough so he gave me store credit for the strap and I got to keep the buckle! He could smell the stink up close, though it faded enormously without wearing it.



Wonderful news and great H customer service, *Birdonce*. Lucky you to be able to keep the buckle, congrats!


----------



## audreylita

I just purchased a belt in NY and they would only put an additional two holes in a belt, no more.   And they will no longer size belts which is a shame.


----------



## meazar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.



Vigee- LOVE these!  What color is the red?  I am on my way to Paris Monday, and ever since making the mistake of passing on the anemone/capucine strap, I am dying for a pop color!  And I love the new Au Carre buckle...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> Vigee- LOVE these!  What color is the red?  I am on my way to Paris Monday, and ever since making the mistake of passing on the anemone/capucine strap, I am dying for a pop color!  And I love the new Au Carre buckle...



*meazar*, I feel your pain! So would like an anemone/capucine strap, too! The red strap in my pic is Rouge Casaque ~ it's a great *red*.


----------



## meazar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meazar*, I feel your pain! So would like an anemone/capucine strap, too! The red strap in my pic is Rouge Casaque ~ it's a great *red*.


And it would match my B!  Fingers crossed- I will be there a week!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> I just purchased a belt in NY and they would only put an additional* two holes in a belt*, no more.   And they will no longer size belts which is a shame.



Why??? That's nuts.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> And it would match my B!  Fingers crossed- I will be there a week!



*meazar*, it matches my SO ~ an RC B ~ we are twins! My fingers are crossed for you, too.


----------



## chihuahua127

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.




The more I look, the more I like this buckle Vigee, is the lower one two tone(silver and permabrass/gold)? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

chihuahua127 said:


> Sorry for the grainy pic. And agree with Israeli_Flava. A friend of mine did find the sound of the ring against metal annoying so you might need to consider that. I don't really mind but do tend to use my non-cdc buckles a little more often, mainly coz they're more low profile(not known to be H)- attaching a pic of my favorite buckle
> 
> View attachment 2816691
> View attachment 2816692



Both lovely, I've always wanted to the the round one modelled  



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816864
> 
> My new belts that I bought this week &#128516;



I'm totally jealous, these are so special



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.



So stylish, I need to check one out!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chihuahua127 said:


> The more I look, the more I like this buckle Vigee, is the lower one two tone(silver and permabrass/gold)? Thanks!




*chihuahua*, the lower buckle is all PHW, one H has a satin PHW finish and the other H is shiny PHW. Hope that helps! 

Was on vacation recently and wore these new H buckles much more than my unisex H PHW and GHW buckles. So glad that I took the plunge and bought them!


----------



## chihuahua127

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chihuahua*, the lower buckle is all PHW, one H has a satin PHW finish and the other H is shiny PHW. Hope that helps!
> 
> Was on vacation recently and wore these new H buckles much more than my unisex H PHW and GHW buckles. So glad that I took the plunge and bought them!




Thanks, Vigee! I'll definitely be looking for this buckle


----------



## ladyjane 963

Do many ladies have the CDC belt and if so do you wear it much since it is large in width,


----------



## LVsister

Love this thread! After buying my first belt two weeks ago ( the most basic Hbuckle & black box/gold togo 32mm), I cant stop thinking about a red strap. Past weekend I went to another store just to see a very nice taupe colored belt snatched away in front of me (and was told it was the last one they had ). Later on I was served by the most lovely SA, I told her what I was looking for. Got champagne & cookies while waiting for her to look in the stock and she brought out all kinds of colored straps and buckles in different widths, but No red. While I was trying, she told me to wait again. She went to the back and brought out this lovely petit buckle with another two straps... We were all like 'thats a very lovely small buckle' and when she showed me the second strap with anticipation, I was sold.







Mini H Buckle with 13mm cappucine swift/anemone epsom strap. They were also giving away a pot of orange marmelade for the Holidays Thank you for letting me shareHappy Holidays to you all  (sorry dont know why the pics are coming out 'sideturned' )


----------



## McLoverly

Gosh, what a lovely collection of belts! 

The marmalade looks delicious 

My aunt recently admired my GHW Sydney belt, but was aghast at the price. I know where are some lovely custom strap makers online. Has anyone found any affordable non-Hermes buckles? I don't mean buckles that look like Hermes, just something nice and similar in function that could be put on a reversible strap. I'd like to get her a couple of buckles and a reversible strap for the holidays.


----------



## Birdonce

Tiffany has a silver belt buckle that is around $250 and a plain strap for $100.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVsister said:


> Love this thread! After buying my first belt two weeks ago ( the most basic Hbuckle & black box/gold togo 32mm), I cant stop thinking about a red strap. Past weekend I went to another store just to see a very nice taupe colored belt snatched away in front of me (and was told it was the last one they had ). Later on I was served by the most lovely SA, I told her what I was looking for. Got champagne & cookies while waiting for her to look in the stock and she brought out all kinds of colored straps and buckles in different widths, but No red. While I was trying, she told me to wait again. She went to the back and brought out this lovely petit buckle with another two straps... We were all like 'thats a very lovely small buckle' and when she showed me the second strap with anticipation, I was sold.
> 
> View attachment 2826853
> View attachment 2826855
> View attachment 2826856
> View attachment 2826857
> 
> 
> Mini H Buckle with 13mm cappucine swift/anemone epsom strap. They were also giving away a pot of orange marmelade for the Holidays Thank you for letting me shareHappy Holidays to you all  (sorry dont know why the pics are coming out 'sideturned' )



Major congrats, love this strap and buckle! Plus the marmalade for the holidays.


----------



## Birdonce

LVsister said:


> Love this thread! After buying my first belt two weeks ago ( the most basic Hbuckle & black box/gold togo 32mm), I cant stop thinking about a red strap. Past weekend I went to another store just to see a very nice taupe colored belt snatched away in front of me (and was told it was the last one they had ). Later on I was served by the most lovely SA, I told her what I was looking for. Got champagne & cookies while waiting for her to look in the stock and she brought out all kinds of colored straps and buckles in different widths, but No red. While I was trying, she told me to wait again. She went to the back and brought out this lovely petit buckle with another two straps... We were all like 'thats a very lovely small buckle' and when she showed me the second strap with anticipation, I was sold.
> 
> View attachment 2826853
> View attachment 2826855
> View attachment 2826856
> View attachment 2826857
> 
> 
> Mini H Buckle with 13mm cappucine swift/anemone epsom strap. They were also giving away a pot of orange marmelade for the Holidays Thank you for letting me shareHappy Holidays to you all  (sorry dont know why the pics are coming out 'sideturned' )


I'd love to see a mod pic of this! Didn't realize it was 13 mm when you posted. Not that I need another belt obsession.


----------



## McLoverly

Birdonce said:


> Tiffany has a silver belt buckle that is around $250 and a plain strap for $100.



Thank you! I will look into those.


----------



## Mr. Carre

Has anyone place an order through the new tailor-made belt program?  I just submitted an order for a new 32 strap and may do an attached buckle model.
Lots of color options and lengths up to 145.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mr. Carre said:


> Has anyone place an order through the new tailor-made belt program?  I just submitted an order for a new 32 strap and may do an attached buckle model.
> Lots of color options and lengths up to 145.



*Mr. Carre*, have never heard of this new tailor-made belt program. Please tell me more about it and are you in this USA?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Mr. Carre

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mr. Carre*, have never heard of this new tailor-made belt program. Please tell me more about it and are you in this USA?



I am in USA.  
A boutique Assistant Manager showed me a form with several different belt options (styles), with attached buckles, and the different widths of the "H" belt.  
The next pages had color options, each with specific leather options.  Lots of color options and most had a least two different leather options.  No choice to thread color.
Length can be ordered up to 145cm.
I don't know if the program is open to the public or only offered to individual customers.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mr. Carre said:


> I am in USA.
> A boutique Assistant Manager showed me a form with several different belt options (styles), with attached buckles, and the different widths of the "H" belt.
> The next pages had color options, each with specific leather options.  Lots of color options and most had a least two different leather options.  No choice to thread color.
> Length can be ordered up to 145cm.
> I don't know if the program is open to the public or only offered to individual customers.



*Mr. Carre*, thanks for the information. Will follow-up on this belt program with my loyal SA when I am ready in a month or two. Would love an anemone strap and this might be the perfect way to get it without going through a re-seller.


----------



## doves75

Mr. Carre said:


> I am in USA.
> 
> A boutique Assistant Manager showed me a form with several different belt options (styles), with attached buckles, and the different widths of the "H" belt.
> 
> The next pages had color options, each with specific leather options.  Lots of color options and most had a least two different leather options.  No choice to thread color.
> 
> Length can be ordered up to 145cm.
> 
> I don't know if the program is open to the public or only offered to individual customers.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mr. Carre*, thanks for the information. Will follow-up on this belt program with my loyal SA when I am ready in a month or two. Would love an anemone strap and this might be the perfect way to get it without going through a re-seller.




I heard about this from a friend in Paris but this is news to me in US. I need an anemone belt to match my SO bag. Pls update us with this program VigeeLeBrun and Mr. Carre. &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## meazar

I did it!!! The Au Carre buckle in permabrass and the anemone/capucine strap- my perfect combo!  Reveal when home &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Stay tuned- a good day at FSH!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I heard about this from a friend in Paris but this is news to me in US.* I need an anemone belt to match my SO bag.* Pls update us with this program VigeeLeBrun and Mr. Carre. &#128521;&#128521;





meazar said:


> I did it!!! The Au Carre buckle in permabrass and the *anemone/capucine strap*- my perfect combo!  Reveal when home &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Stay tuned- a good day at FSH!!!!



*doves*, will let you know what I find out about the belts but it will probably be after the holidays. I, too have an anemone bag ~ an anemone B35 GHW ~ and am dying for the anemone belt to match. Which colors are your SO? 

*meazar*, major congrats!!! Am positively *purple* with envy and yes, please do a reveal when you are home!


----------



## papertiger

McLoverly said:


> Gosh, what a lovely collection of belts!
> 
> The marmalade looks delicious
> 
> My aunt recently admired my GHW Sydney belt, but was aghast at the price. I know where are some lovely custom strap makers online. Has anyone found any affordable non-Hermes buckles? I don't mean buckles that look like Hermes, just something nice and similar in function that could be put on a reversible strap. I'd like to get her a couple of buckles and a reversible strap for the holidays.



I'm not sure where you are but I have 3 belts by Cobra (including a solid sterling silver that he made for me). I also bought my BF a military style belt to go over a leather coat to replace one he lost. 


http://www.cobrabelts.com/

Gucci also do men's reversible leather belts but some perfect for women too


----------



## meazar

My SA told me this was the last anemone/ capucine and they were not expecting more so I grabbed it, though I would have preferred one size larger. And George V said they haven't seen the Au Carre buckle in 2 weeks, so I felt very lucky!  Vigee, I live in Phila, so pm me your dream size and I will try to find one for you!!!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, will let you know what I find out about the belts but it will probably be after the holidays. I, too have an anemone bag ~ an anemone B35 GHW ~ and am dying for the anemone belt to match. Which colors are your SO?
> 
> 
> 
> It's blue and anemone, and I'm patiently waiting for the arrival. &#128522;&#128522;
> Thank you VigeeLeBrun &#128077;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> My SA told me this was the last anemone/ capucine and they were not expecting more so I grabbed it, though I would have preferred one size larger. And George V said they haven't seen the Au Carre buckle in 2 weeks, so I felt very lucky!  *Vigee, I live in Phila, so pm me your dream size and I will try to find one for you!!!*



*meazar*, thanks and you are extremely lucky! My SA said that the anemone/capucine is a seasonal color and they aren't expecting any more in the store. Ever. I am going to see if I can put in an SO for just the strap. My loyal SA is a dream ~ I have put in SOs for CDCs, bags, etc. and hopefully Paris will make the strap for me. No need for you to hunt one down for me, enjoy Paris!


----------



## meazar

I think we have the same SA... Good luck!


----------



## ghoztz

LVsister said:


> Love this thread! After buying my first belt two weeks ago ( the most basic Hbuckle & black box/gold togo 32mm), I cant stop thinking about a red strap. Past weekend I went to another store just to see a very nice taupe colored belt snatched away in front of me (and was told it was the last one they had ). Later on I was served by the most lovely SA, I told her what I was looking for. Got champagne & cookies while waiting for her to look in the stock and she brought out all kinds of colored straps and buckles in different widths, but No red. While I was trying, she told me to wait again. She went to the back and brought out this lovely petit buckle with another two straps... We were all like 'thats a very lovely small buckle' and when she showed me the second strap with anticipation, I was sold.
> 
> View attachment 2826853
> View attachment 2826855
> View attachment 2826856
> View attachment 2826857
> 
> 
> Mini H Buckle with 13mm cappucine swift/anemone epsom strap. They were also giving away a pot of orange marmelade for the Holidays Thank you for letting me shareHappy Holidays to you all  (sorry dont know why the pics are coming out 'sideturned' )




  Cappucine/Anemone is my favorite combo!!    Im still waiting for my 32mm...  Big congrats to you!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *doves*, will let you know what I find out about the belts but it will probably be after the holidays. I, too have an anemone bag ~ an anemone B35 GHW ~ and am dying for the anemone belt to match. Which colors are your SO?
> 
> 
> 
> It's blue and anemone, and I'm patiently waiting for the arrival. &#128522;&#128522;
> Thank you VigeeLeBrun &#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doves, blue and anemone sounds like a beautiful combination! Fingers crossed that your SO comes in soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wplijnaar

Good afternoon. I'm looking to purchase my first H belt, I usually wear size 28 / 30 inch waist pants, should I get 80 or 85 cm belt ? Thanks very much in advance for your help ...


----------



## Birdonce

Get the 85, or 90 if you ever wear things low on your hips. I wear a 26-27 jean and use an 80 or 85.


----------



## Wplijnaar

Thank you so much ! I appreciate it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> *Get the 85, or 90 if you ever wear things low on your hips. I wear a 26-27 jean and use an 80 or 85*.



Same, *Birdonc*e!


----------



## OhManolo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.



Really wished that I did not see this pic because now I need this belt kit! Beautiful!!! Very elegant like you.


----------



## south-of-france

Wplijnaar said:


> Good afternoon. I'm looking to purchase my first H belt, I usually wear size 28 / 30 inch waist pants, should I get 80 or 85 cm belt ? Thanks very much in advance for your help ...




Get the 90 cm belt, it's way more versatile.


----------



## Mailai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here you go, *Serva*, especially for you! My new Au Carre belt buckles.




Do you have the code for the pink an silver combo dear? Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OhManolo said:


> Really wished that I did not see this pic because now I need this belt kit! Beautiful!!! Very elegant like you.





Mailai said:


> Do you have the code for the pink an silver combo dear? Thanks



*OhManolo*, thanks so much for your kind comment! 

*Mailai*, one belt buckle is all GHW and the other is all PHW. Sorry, I don't have the tag for either ~ simply took it off the box and threw it away!


----------



## Mailai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *OhManolo*, thanks so much for your kind comment!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mailai*, one belt buckle is all GHW and the other is all PHW. Sorry, I don't have the tag for either ~ simply took it off the box and threw it away!




That's ok! I hope I can get hold of one, I can't see on h site *sigh*


----------



## Katel

Mailai said:


> Do you have the code for the pink an silver combo dear? Thanks



This screenshot is from last December to my SA, sorry it is blurry, but the first number is the strap and the second number is the Satin buckle.

My SA knew the buckle as "Satin"  - good luck (but maybe H has renamed it in the last year?)

p.s. I think Vigee's belt strap may be rouge casaque... mine looks dark pink in some lights - Vigee?


----------



## chessmont

Birdonce said:


> Get the 85, or 90 if you ever wear things low on your hips. I wear a 26-27 jean and use an 80 or 85.




I agree, I am a 31 and got the 95


----------



## Freckles1

Birdonce said:


> Get the 85, or 90 if you ever wear things low on your hips. I wear a 26-27 jean and use an 80 or 85.




Me too&#128540;


----------



## french123

This double H buckle was at many of the VIP sales, maybe this is why everyone is having a hard time finding them?


----------



## meazar

FSH had the Au Carre buckle in stock again yesterday.


----------



## sophieg

I am looking at the lacquered Chaine d'Ancre buckle. Does anyone have one (or one of the lacquered H buckles)? How well do they handle wear? Are they delicate? I don't treat my items roughly but was wondering about rubbing against furniture, etc.


----------



## Brookeashleyh

I just got the 32mm belt yesterday in black box/chocolate. I had wanted the black/gold but they didn't have any. Does anyone have the chocolate and get a lot of use out of it? I wear mostly black so I will probably wear the black side the most but I'm unsure if i should just hold on to the black/chocolate or return and wait for the black/gold.


----------



## seton

Brookeashleyh said:


> I just got the 32mm belt yesterday in black box/chocolate. I had wanted the black/gold but they didn't have any. Does anyone have the chocolate and get a lot of use out of it? I wear mostly black so I will probably wear the black side the most but I'm unsure if i should just hold on to the black/chocolate or return and wait for the black/gold.



I have 
Black/Gold
Chocolate/Sable

I never wear the Choc side but I think it depends on your wardrobe. I still think it's a good value if u only wear one side and u never know when ur wardrobe may change. I bought Anemone/Cappucine thinking I would wear the Anemone only but turned out that I wear the Cappucine a lot more.

Having said all that, if this is gonna be ur only belt kit, I would hold out for the Black/Gold.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Katel said:


> This screenshot is from last December to my SA, sorry it is blurry, but the first number is the strap and the second number is the Satin buckle.
> 
> My SA knew the buckle as "Satin"  - good luck (but maybe H has renamed it in the last year?)
> 
> *p.s. I think Vigee's belt strap may be rouge casaque... mine looks dark pink in some lights - Vigee?*



*Kate*, just saw this post ~ yes, it is definitely RC ~ rouge casaque.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Birdonce

Brookeashleyh said:


> I just got the 32mm belt yesterday in black box/chocolate. I had wanted the black/gold but they didn't have any. Does anyone have the chocolate and get a lot of use out of it? I wear mostly black so I will probably wear the black side the most but I'm unsure if i should just hold on to the black/chocolate or return and wait for the black/gold.



I'm in search of a chocolate/black! I had one that was a skunk 
The chocolate is a lovely neutral color with navy, dark brown, etc where gold would be too light and eye catching. I anticipate using it more than my gold or etoupe ones.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Brookeashleyh said:


> I just got the 32mm belt yesterday in black box/chocolate. I had wanted the black/gold but they didn't have any. Does anyone have the chocolate and get a lot of use out of it? I wear mostly black so I will probably wear the black side the most but I'm unsure if i should just hold on to the black/chocolate or return and wait for the black/gold.



*Brookeashleyh*, maybe wait for the back/gold combination. I have it and wear each side equally. It's my go-to belt strap!


----------



## Brookeashleyh

Birdonce said:


> I'm in search of a chocolate/black! I had one that was a skunk
> The chocolate is a lovely neutral color with navy, dark brown, etc where gold would be too light and eye catching. I anticipate using it more than my gold or etoupe ones.


You're right... as someone who wears a lot of black for the most part, I don't intend to reverse the belt a lot anyway.  I think if I do wear browns they will tend to be on the darker side so perhaps the gold would be way too light on me. I do wear navy a lot too, and I am sure it will look lovely with that.  Also, my H is brushed silver..which I think might be better on the chocolate. Thank you!


----------



## LittleMy17

I have the chocolate box / sable Togo and I love it!  (I also have black box / orange Togo). I wear mostly black, but dark chocolate brown also. The sable matches the stitching on jeans, so I wear that side a lot. I'm glad I have the chocolate box as it's a deep espresso color, and nice with navy, white, pale blue, orange, and red as well as my dark brown items. Its a bit of a chameleon as it tends to match all deep dark browns very well, and you know how hard it is to match browns from different manufacturers--so that's helpful!  You have the two neutral wardrobe color bases in one belt. Enjoy!


----------



## LittleMy17

Brookeashleyh said:


> You're right... as someone who wears a lot of black for the most part, I don't intend to reverse the belt a lot anyway.  I think if I do wear browns they will tend to be on the darker side so perhaps the gold would be way too light on me. I do wear navy a lot too, and I am sure it will look lovely with that.  Also, my H is brushed silver..which I think might be better on the chocolate. Thank you!


Please see my post..I replied in the wrong format so it didn't include your OP


----------



## LVsister

3 Different belt kits, bought in 3 different stores within 3 weeks. I'm officially a belt-addict&#128517;... Latest acquisition






Permabrass CDC buckle with 32mm rouge H/rouge Casaque swift/epsom strap. I found my reds &#128525;

Family picture of my newborns &#128522;



Thanks for letting me share ^^


----------



## Birdonce

LVsister said:


> 3 Different belt kits, bought in 3 different stores within 3 weeks. I'm officially a belt-addict&#128517;... Latest acquisition
> View attachment 2832416
> 
> View attachment 2832417
> 
> View attachment 2832418
> 
> Permabrass CDC buckle with 32mm rouge H/rouge Casaque swift/epsom strap. I found my reds &#128525;
> 
> Family picture of my newborns &#128522;
> View attachment 2832421
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ^^



Love the permabrass! I didn't know they made it in that


----------



## LittleMy17

LVsister said:


> 3 Different belt kits, bought in 3 different stores within 3 weeks. I'm officially a belt-addict&#128517;... Latest acquisition
> View attachment 2832416
> 
> View attachment 2832417
> 
> View attachment 2832418
> 
> Permabrass CDC buckle with 32mm rouge H/rouge Casaque swift/epsom strap. I found my reds &#128525;
> 
> Family picture of my newborns &#128522;
> View attachment 2832421
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ^^


They're gorgeous!!   Where did you find the CDC in permabrass--I've been looking for it for over a year!


----------



## LVsister

Birdonce said:


> Love the permabrass! I didn't know they made it in that




Yes I was first hesitant since My preference was silver, but as you can see Permabrass also matches the red  lovely ^^ this color buckle is also on sale on H.com at the moment if you are interested


----------



## LVsister

LittleMy17 said:


> They're gorgeous!!   Where did you find the CDC in permabrass--I've been looking for it for over a year!




My local store had all kinds of different colored buckles. But if you r interested, they are on the H.com site ^^


----------



## Birdonce

All gone now...


----------



## Brookeashleyh

LittleMy17 said:


> Please see my post..I replied in the wrong format so it didn't include your OP


Thank you! I decided to keep the black/chocolate.


----------



## papertiger

Brookeashleyh said:


> I just got the 32mm belt yesterday in black box/chocolate. I had wanted the black/gold but they didn't have any. Does anyone have the chocolate and get a lot of use out of it? I wear mostly black so I will probably wear the black side the most but I'm unsure if i should just hold on to the black/chocolate or return and wait for the black/gold.



I wear the choc as much as the black side. I wear browns and olives a lot. I also wear the choc to keep the contrast low with colours like teal or to soften reds. I have Bambou/Etain too which is great but I'd also like a gold (but with a non-black reverse). I think gold (or tan) is my default leather colour. 

Check out your wardrobe, you may be surprised how much your choco goes with, doesn't have to be more brown and then wait on a gold with another reverse colour OR take it back and wait for a black/gold (sometimes it helps to look in the other gender's dept, FYI, the men's have a tailored end and the Women's square). If you are really always going to wish the brown were gold and feel disappointed, don't settle.


----------



## Coco4Life

Does anyone know if a belt combination exists with BLACK and WHITE?


----------



## lillyn79

Hi. I've seen them in 42mm belts this past summer.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## mousdioufe

hello ladies,i hope someone can help, i ordered a cdc permabrass buckle on the french website and had it delivered to my parents, my friend who was visiting paris grabbed it for me, now the question is that i don't have any serial number on the back of the buckle, i own the silver one (bought it in the us) and have the serial number, call me crazy but is this normal or should i be worry?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mousdioufe said:


> hello ladies,i hope someone can help, i ordered a cdc permabrass buckle on the french website and had it delivered to my parents, my friend who was visiting paris grabbed it for me, now the question is that i don't have any serial number on the back of the buckle, i own the silver one (bought it in the us) and have the serial number, call me crazy but is this normal or should i be worry?



As long as you have the receipt, I wouldn't worry, *mousdioufe*.


----------



## vivelebag

Coco4Life said:


> Does anyone know if a belt combination exists with BLACK and WHITE?




I haven't seen B&W, however I just purchased a 32 mm strap in chocolate/gris perl (light grey).

I am a little worried about potential color transfer with dark pants esp jeans when wearing the chocolate side out.


----------



## perrierlime

Hello ladys ! Is roseconfetti out for a belt too? Or rosesakura? Thanks!!


----------



## Serva1

Coco4Life said:


> Does anyone know if a belt combination exists with BLACK and WHITE?




I was offered a b/w belt in Rome some time ago but rejected it, because I was afraid of colour transfer with white pants. Now I have changed my mind and will look for one in Paris this month. Last time I asked for it in November they didn't have the combo. I will let you know if I get one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perrierlime said:


> Hello ladys ! Is roseconfetti out for a belt too? Or rosesakura? Thanks!!



Not that I know of, *perrierlime*. Maybe SO one?


----------



## Caitlindsay

Has anyone bought a Hermes H belt to wear around their natural waist only? I love this belt with dresses, chunky sweaters and capes and such, and that really has always been my type of style &#9786;&#65039;. I don't really intend to wear the belt with jeans or pants - if I did, uses would be few and far between!

I would love your recommendations on sizing if anyone has experience! I'm 5'3 and a size XS in most tops, or 2-4 in dresses. What length works for ladies of a similar stature? Also did you go with the larger buckle since it will be sitting predominantly at the natural waist? I love opinions!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Caitlindsay said:


> Has anyone bought a Hermes H belt to wear around their natural waist only? I love this belt with dresses, chunky sweaters and capes and such, and that really has always been my type of style &#9786;&#65039;. I don't really intend to wear the belt with jeans or pants - if I did, uses would be few and far between!
> 
> I would love your recommendations on sizing if anyone has experience! I'm 5'3 and a size XS in most tops, or 2-4 in dresses. What length works for ladies of a similar stature? Also did you go with the larger buckle since it will be sitting predominantly at the natural waist? I love opinions!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Personally, I like the thinner belt and buckle around my natural waist. Have seen many that I love but have't pulled the trigger yet, *Caitlindsay*! 
Love this one and the buckle is a favorite of mine in the 32mm. Have no idea of your size!

http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/beltkit-32-women-61094.html


----------



## Israeli_Flava

vivelebag said:


> I haven't seen B&W, however I just purchased a 32 mm strap in chocolate/gris perl (light grey).
> 
> I am a little worried about potential color transfer with dark pants esp jeans when wearing the chocolate side out.



I have never experienced color transfer from dress pants, but I have recently from cheap denim. And the strap doesn't have to be white to get transfer.... my strap that got the transfer is gold togo.  I haven't tried to remove the black transfer tho. It's not too obvious, but it's there. I will be very careful in the future with my white and craie straps.... well, ALL my straps... cheap denim is the enemy hahahahaha


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have never experienced color transfer from dress pants, but I have recently from cheap denim. And the strap doesn't have to be white to get transfer.... my strap that got the transfer is gold togo.  I haven't tried to remove the black transfer tho. It's not too obvious, but it's there. I will be very careful in the future with my white and craie straps.... well, ALL my straps... cheap denim is the enemy hahahahaha



*IF*, thanks for the information about color transfer. No cheap denim being worn here, lol!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, thanks for the information about color transfer. No cheap denim being worn here, lol!



Well, I am guilty of buying Forever 21 denim every now and then.... and I don't think I washed them before I wore them that day. Soooo maybe that was the real issue....


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have never experienced color transfer from dress pants, but I have recently from cheap denim. And the strap doesn't have to be white to get transfer.... my strap that got the transfer is gold togo.  I haven't tried to remove the black transfer tho. It's not too obvious, but it's there. I will be very careful in the future with my white and craie straps.... well, ALL my straps... cheap denim is the enemy hahahahaha


IF, you may try to use a pink eraser on the marks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesaddictt said:


> IF, you may try to use a pink eraser on the marks.



Oh thank you... let me go do that now!!! BRB

*IT WORKED & there was a lot more transfer than I originally thought!!!!!!!!!!!!! Belt strap looks good as new!!! 
Thank you HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hermesaddictt

You're welcome


----------



## HGT

Dear ladies, for guys with 36" waist, what size I strap should I get him? 
Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

Hey guys!
I'm joining the club with one of my latest belt kits with the CDC buckle and Malachite / Noir belt strap. I am in LOVE with the CDC in general and have been after the belt for some time but never could seem to catch it.
Im American living in Australia ATM and we just had a price increase! My kit was 1160 I believe. Not too happy about that AT ALL but hey, its H. 

(please excuse the watermark variance from my username here, it is my Instagram name). 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## marwaaa

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm joining the club with one of my latest belt kits with the CDC buckle and Malachite / Noir belt strap. I am in LOVE with the CDC in general and have been after the belt for some time but never could seem to catch it.
> 
> Im American living in Australia ATM and we just had a price increase! My kit was 1160 I believe. Not too happy about that AT ALL but hey, its H.
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the watermark variance from my username here, it is my Instagram name).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




What a beautiful CDC belt! I love malachite, it's so vibrant!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm joining the club with one of my latest belt kits with the CDC buckle and Malachite / Noir belt strap. I am in LOVE with the CDC in general and have been after the belt for some time but never could seem to catch it.
> Im American living in Australia ATM and we just had a price increase! My kit was 1160 I believe. Not too happy about that AT ALL but hey, its H.
> 
> (please excuse the watermark variance from my username here, it is my Instagram name).
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous, this CDC buckle is on my WL, congrats! *SunkistCaliKidd*, you are lucky to have found it regardless of the price. I know that stings a little but this is an H investment that you will wear forever.


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, this CDC buckle is on my WL, congrats! *SunkistCaliKidd*, you are lucky to have found it regardless of the price. I know that stings a little but this is an H investment that you will wear forever.


Thanks so much!
You are absolutely right: it is an investment. As much adoration as I have for the CDC design overall, I probably will get over the price quickly. It just stings because I bought a kit from Rodeo Dr boutique in 2012 and I am 90% sure I paid about 670. So here I am now and I was just a bit overwhelmed by the increase.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Thanks so much!
> You are absolutely right: it is an investment. As much adoration as I have for the CDC design overall, I probably will get over the price quickly.* It just stings because I bought a kit from Rodeo Dr boutique in 2012 and I am 90% sure I paid about 670.* So here I am now and I was just a bit overwhelmed by the increase.



THIS. So true, *SunkistCaliKidd*! All H items across the board have had steep price increases during the past few years and more are coming this February. At least you beat the 2015 price increase for belt kits! I say to myself, buy early and often.


----------



## perrierlime

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not that I know of, *perrierlime*. Maybe SO one?



Thanks for the reply dear. Wanna have a belt in pink.


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi does anyone know the price of a croc belt strap for a 32 & 42...... My hubby has decided he wants a croc strap but he's not sure which size he wants he has both buckle sizes.


----------



## papertiger

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi does anyone know the price of a croc belt strap for a 32 & 42...... My hubby has decided he wants a croc strap but he's not sure which size he wants he has both buckle sizes.




Are you in the US?

32 $3450 for strap only ATM but a price rise is looming in the US 

Not sure about the 42


----------



## papertiger

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm joining the club with one of my latest belt kits with the CDC buckle and Malachite / Noir belt strap. I am in LOVE with the CDC in general and have been after the belt for some time but never could seem to catch it.
> Im American living in Australia ATM and we just had a price increase! My kit was 1160 I believe. Not too happy about that AT ALL but hey, its H.
> 
> (please excuse the watermark variance from my username here, it is my Instagram name).
> Thanks for letting me share!



Totally in love with this colour, congratulations


----------



## Israeli_Flava

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi does anyone know the price of a croc belt strap for a 32 & 42...... My hubby has decided he wants a croc strap but he's not sure which size he wants he has both buckle sizes.



I've never seen a croc strap in 42 cm size, only 32cm babe


----------



## designerdiva40

Israeli_Flava said:


> I've never seen a croc strap in 42 cm size, only 32cm babe



Hi Hun I'm sure I saw one on display in a 42 in Harrods but I might be wrong because my eyes are not as good as they used to be


----------



## Hms_nnttee

Hi ladies, need your advice. I'm 5 ft. tall and normally wear 25 waist jean. You ladies think I should go with 24mm or 32 mm. I have one in 13mm and 24mm but never have 32 mm..is 32mm too big for me? What you think?


----------



## Hms_nnttee

Hermesaddictt said:


> IF, you may try to use a pink eraser on the marks.




May I ask what is the pink eraser? And where to buy it?


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Hms_nnttee said:


> May I ask what is the pink eraser? And where to buy it?


This is a stationery item. Here is a pic


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hms_nnttee said:


> Hi ladies, need your advice. I'm 5 ft. tall and normally wear 25 waist jean. You ladies think I should go with 24mm or 32 mm. I have one in 13mm and 24mm but never have 32 mm..is 32mm too big for me? What you think?



My DDs are almost exactly the same size as you, *Hms_nnttee* and BOTH have and wear the 32mm belt kit. They love it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hms_nnttee

Hermesaddictt said:


> This is a stationery item. Here is a pic




Thanks! I will try to look for it.


----------



## Hms_nnttee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My DDs are almost exactly the same size as you, *Hms_nnttee* and BOTH have and wear the 32mm belt kit. They love it.




Great! Maybe I can go try it &#128521; 
Thanks, dear !


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hms_nnttee said:


> May I ask what is the pink eraser? And where to buy it?






Hermesaddictt said:


> This is a stationery item. Here is a pic


Lol its official. I'm ancient.


----------



## Hms_nnttee

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol its official. I'm ancient.




Nah nah it's just living in Asia I'm not sure if I ve ever seen/used this. Now that I know how it looks like I will keep looking for it Lol


----------



## Hms_nnttee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My DDs are almost exactly the same size as you, *Hms_nnttee* and BOTH have and wear the 32mm belt kit. They love it.




Now I'm more in love with 32 mm!

Wonder why I didn't try 32 mm ages ago! Gosh, now that I love 32 mm more what would I do with all my 24mm ones!! Hahahha lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hms_nnttee said:


> Now I'm more in love with 32 mm!
> 
> Wonder why I didn't try 32 mm ages ago! Gosh, now that I love 32 mm more what would I do with all my 24mm ones!! Hahahha lol



Edit them out? I gave one of mine to my DD, too!


----------



## Mailai

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm joining the club with one of my latest belt kits with the CDC buckle and Malachite / Noir belt strap. I am in LOVE with the CDC in general and have been after the belt for some time but never could seem to catch it.
> 
> Im American living in Australia ATM and we just had a price increase! My kit was 1160 I believe. Not too happy about that AT ALL but hey, its H.
> 
> 
> 
> (please excuse the watermark variance from my username here, it is my Instagram name).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



On AU site it says this today: 


When was the price increase in Australia, SunkistCaliKidd? 
I am nervous as I have been away from this sub forum for a while.
I'm from sydney


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

Mailai said:


> On AU site it says this today:
> View attachment 2856623
> 
> When was the price increase in Australia, SunkistCaliKidd?
> I am nervous as I have been away from this sub forum for a while.
> I'm from sydney


That must have been what I paid. Just days before I purchased, the price was 1060. The price increase took place earlier this week. I live in Sydney as well. The most notable price increase I have seen was the Intense bracelet by 100.00 and the Evelyne GM! It went up about 20% and is 4800!


----------



## Mailai

Thanks for the info. I traced my record to find the belt kit I bought end last year was AU1040 now 1105 (65 dollars diference)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mailai said:


> View attachment 2857070
> 
> Thanks for the info. I traced my record to find the belt kit I bought end last year was AU1040 now 1105 (65 dollars diference)



Beautiful belt kit, *Mailai* and a bargain now.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mailai said:


> View attachment 2857070
> 
> Thanks for the info. I traced my record to find the belt kit I bought end last year was AU1040 now 1105 (65 dollars diference)


Nice!


----------



## Mailai

I wonder if the gold buckle is gold plated??


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

Mailai said:


> View attachment 2857070
> 
> Thanks for the info. I traced my record to find the belt kit I bought end last year was AU1040 now 1105 (65 dollars diference)


No problem. That buckle is so nice! A nice contrast to the common (yet beautiful) brushed metal.


----------



## Plnyc

Hi all,
I just purchased the 32mm black box/chocolate Togo with gold H and I love it!! The h belts are so addicting


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Plnyc said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased the 32mm black box/chocolate Togo with gold H and I love it!! The h belts are so addicting



Down the slippery orange slope you go, *Plnyc*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hms_nnttee

Hi ladies,

Do you ladies normally use 24mm or 32 mm over the plain simple dress?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hms_nnttee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you ladies normally use 24mm or 32 mm over the plain simple dress?



Think that I would prefer the 24mm, but I gave mine to my youngest DD ~ so I go with the 32mm. Hope this helps!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hms_nnttee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you ladies normally use 24mm or 32 mm over the plain simple dress?



24mm for dress


----------



## panthere55

Hms_nnttee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you ladies normally use 24mm or 32 mm over the plain simple dress?



24 for me


----------



## papertiger

Hms_nnttee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you ladies normally use 24mm or 32 mm over the plain simple dress?



If I use a the same or similar colour it can be a 32. I don't own any H 24s, it would double the collection what I need.


----------



## Hms_nnttee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Think that I would prefer the 24mm, but I gave mine to my youngest DD ~ so I go with the 32mm. Hope this helps!







bagidiotic said:


> 24mm for dress







panthere55 said:


> 24 for me



Thanks for your comments. I think I will go for 24mm for the dress too


----------



## Hms_nnttee

papertiger said:


> If I use a the same or similar colour it can be a 32. I don't own any H 24s, it would double the collection what I need.




May I ask why you don't own any 24mm? You found it too small? Or feel that 32mm is better size for most of the outfits?


----------



## papertiger

Hms_nnttee said:


> May I ask why you don't own any 24mm? You found it too small? Or feel that 32mm is better size for most of the outfits?



I have lots of really nice belts including other designers and H croc. I am not a big fan of the Constance belt buckle to* H* for me so in the alternative buckle range, I'd be buying the same buckles (I have to have both cws of any buckle and scarf ring as I like phw and ghw on bags etc equally) for both/all sizes. I'd probably doubling on most colours too. IMHO, people will either look better in a 32 or a 24. For really dressy outfits and for the eve the 13 is more appropriate, I wouldn't mind just one in black/rouge H with ghw buckle. 

32s are not that wide, they fit in most belt loops and in the same or tonal colour looks very smart on a dress or over the waist band of a skirt. The only time I wear a contrasting, brighter colour is over a body con dress etc, adding a bit of dressy 'spice', when I wear one other small thing that coordinates like earrings or more formally with matching bag. I think it's more of a challenge if someone has bought all 32s for low-rise bottoms and therefore are too large for the waist, but H can add up to two more holes so that should sort it out.


----------



## beeba04

sydspy said:


> I will just blow up a picture of the belt for you.............
> 
> jandoe89 's belt..............


I really like the design of the "H" you picked!!!


----------



## beeba04

I'm looking at purchasing a belt but I can't decide between a brushed or shiny H.
Is the shiny fairly easy to scratch?! 
If you have any recommendations let me know!


----------



## Serva1

beeba04 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a belt but I can't decide between a brushed or shiny H.
> Is the shiny fairly easy to scratch?!
> If you have any recommendations let me know!




Of the two I would definitely choose brushed, because in my experience the shiny gets scratches and I found it so disturbing that I gave my shiny H buckle away with belt.


----------



## Nahreen

beeba04 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a belt but I can't decide between a brushed or shiny H.
> Is the shiny fairly easy to scratch?!
> If you have any recommendations let me know!



My SA also recomended me to take brushed due to the scratching risk.


----------



## mistikat

Nahreen said:


> My SA also recomended me to take brushed due to the scratching risk.


 
I have a brushed buckle and they scratch just as easily, and the scratches are just as visible in the pattern.


----------



## Serva1

mistikat said:


> I have a brushed buckle and they scratch just as easily, and the scratches are just as visible in the pattern.




Thank you for the info Mistikat. I have not yet bought a brushed buckle and will probably choose something else next week.


----------



## LittleMy17

beeba04 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a belt but I can't decide between a brushed or shiny H.
> Is the shiny fairly easy to scratch?!
> If you have any recommendations let me know!



I have the 32mm belts, and my shiny ghw H buckle does indeed show scratches but it doesn't bother me too much. I also have a hammered matte ghw H buckle and it doesn't show scratches at all.  If scratches bother you, I would recommend a hammered buckle in a heartbeat!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## seton

+1000

I was told to get the hammered when I first bought a H kit and never regretted that decision. I have the gold and silver for over 9 yrs and altho both have 2 major scratches, it's not noticable.

Scratches look way worse on the Polished or Brushed. I actually think the Brushed get more abused looking easier than the Polished.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LittleMy17 said:


> I have the 32mm belts, and my shiny ghw H buckle does indeed show scratches but it doesn't bother me too much. *I also have a hammered matte ghw H buckle and it doesn't show scratches at all.  *If scratches bother you, I would recommend a hammered buckle in a heartbeat!



Could you post a pic of this hammered buckle matt GHW, *LittleMy*?


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Vigee, you are such a sweet lady,  for posting the pic of your Au Carre belts. I just bought a new belt and bag from H. We all need a little orange in our lives &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> I have a brushed buckle and they scratch just as easily, and *the scratches are just as visible in the pattern*.



Thanks, *mistikat*, good to know!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867874
> 
> Thank you Vigee, you are such a sweet lady,  for posting the pic of your Au Carre belts. I just bought a new belt and bag from H. We all need a little orange in our lives &#128516;


This is nice!


----------



## beeba04

Thanks for your input!
I went with the shiny H since so many said the brushed scratches just as easily, it arrived today!!!


----------



## Serva1

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is nice!




Thank you Loukpeach &#128516; Funny thing is I first bought the belt feu/noir epsom/swift and the bag in feu the day after. The H fairies arranged it for me.


----------



## etoile de mer

mistikat said:


> I have a brushed buckle and they scratch just as easily, and the scratches are just as visible in the pattern.



So helpful to know, *mistikat*, as I've wondered! Also the shiny buckles can be sent back to Paris for refinishing and polishing when they become very scratched. But the after sales specialist in my store said that the brushed ones cannot. So, possibly another consideration when purchasing.


----------



## etoile de mer

LittleMy17 said:


> I have the 32mm belts, and my shiny ghw H buckle does indeed show scratches but it doesn't bother me too much. I also have a hammered matte ghw H buckle and it doesn't show scratches at all.  If scratches bother you, I would recommend a hammered buckle in a heartbeat!





seton said:


> +1000
> 
> I was told to get the hammered when I first bought a H kit and never regretted that decision. I have the gold and silver for over 9 yrs and altho both have 2 major scratches, it's not noticable.
> 
> Scratches look way worse on the Polished or Brushed. I actually think the Brushed get more abused looking easier than the Polished.



So good to know, as I hadn't previously considered hammered buckles. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867874
> 
> Thank you Vigee, you are such a sweet lady,  for posting the pic of your Au Carre belts. I just bought a new belt and bag from H. We all need a little orange in our lives &#55357;&#56836;



So beautiful, *Serva*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful, *Serva*! Thanks for sharing!




Glad you enjoyed the pic, Etoile de mer &#128516; My last contribution to this tread, at least for a while. Etoupe/black togo/box with silver buckle and so exited about the craie/white swift/epsom with permabrass buckle. Thank you for letting me share &#128516;


----------



## c18027

Serva1 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the pic, Etoile de mer &#128516; My last contribution to this tread, at least for a while. Etoupe/black togo/box with silver buckle and so exited about the craie/white swift/epsom with permabrass buckle. Thank you for letting me share &#128516;
> View attachment 2869137



Beautiful belt collection!


----------



## LittleMy17

I will when I get home! (On a business trip right now).


----------



## Serva1

c18027 said:


> Beautiful belt collection!




Thank you c18027 &#128516;


----------



## Birdonce

Serva1 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the pic, Etoile de mer &#128516; My last contribution to this tread, at least for a while. Etoupe/black togo/box with silver buckle and so exited about the craie/white swift/epsom with permabrass buckle. Thank you for letting me share &#128516;
> View attachment 2869137


I love the belt in craie


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Serva1

Birdonce said:


> I love the belt in craie




I love it too Birdonce and it's probably going to be one of my absolute favorite belts &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Onthego

etoile de mer said:


> So helpful to know, *mistikat*, as I've wondered! Also the shiny buckles can be sent back to Paris for refinishing and polishing when they become very scratched. But the after sales specialist in my store said that the brushed ones cannot. So, possibly another consideration when purchasing.




Hi couldn't help but answer that I sent my shiny gold and silver Constance belts last year to H to get polished because they were scratched awful and I didn't even wear them so much but one was 10 years old and the other 6. They came back brand spanking new. They also had the plastic covering which honestly I am not removing until completely necessary. No one can tell the plastic  is still on, but I did trim it down a little. Yes I know everyone recommends to remove all plastc but with these shiny buckles I'll take my chance.
But I found the guilloch buckle does not scratch. I love that one so much, now I'm looking for it in GHW. These belts are so addicting, now I have 3 Constance 32 and 1 42. With 7 straps, 5 for the 32 buckles and 2 for the 42. 
I love all your belts ladies.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the pic, Etoile de mer &#55357;&#56836; My last contribution to this tread, at least for a while. Etoupe/black togo/box with silver buckle and so exited about the craie/white swift/epsom with permabrass buckle. Thank you for letting me share &#55357;&#56836;
> View attachment 2869137



Gorgeous pic, *Serva*! Love the Craie color and permabrass buckle, just beautiful. Thanks for posting your great photos.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Onthego said:


> Hi couldn't help but answer that I sent my shiny gold and silver Constance belts last year to H to get polished because they were scratched awful and I didn't even wear them so much but one was 10 years old and the other 6. They came back brand spanking new. They also had the plastic covering which honestly I am not removing until completely necessary. No one can tell the plastic  is still on, but I did trim it down a little. Yes I know everyone recommends to remove all plastc but with these shiny buckles I'll take my chance.
> But I found the guilloch buckle does not scratch. I love that one so much, now I'm looking for it in GHW. These belts are so addicting, now I have 3 Constance 32 and 1 42. With 7 straps, 5 for the 32 buckles and 2 for the 42.
> I love all your belts ladies.



Thanks for the information about the guilloch buckle, *Onthego*! Will join you in your hunt for one in GHW.


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867874
> 
> Thank you Vigee, you are such a sweet lady,  for posting the pic of your Au Carre belts. I just bought a new belt and bag from H. We all need a little orange in our lives &#128516;





Serva1 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the pic, Etoile de mer &#128516; My last contribution to this tread, at least for a while. Etoupe/black togo/box with silver buckle and so exited about the craie/white swift/epsom with permabrass buckle. Thank you for letting me share &#128516;
> View attachment 2869137



What lovely pics *Serva*, and of course great belt collection


----------



## Serva1

Thank you all for your kind words &#128516; Leaving Paris with a couple of new belts and hoping to return soon. I have the guilloche phw buckle and it's very scratch resistant. Hope you find the guilloche in gold &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words &#128516; Leaving Paris with a couple of new belts and hoping to return soon. I have the guilloche phw buckle and it's very scratch resistant. Hope you find the guilloche in gold &#128516;



Lovely belts Serva and orange bag and belt. Orange is my favourite. Congratulations.


----------



## Nikonina

Please share the color combo etaupe/ XXX you have. Wish to know what are the available combination H makes with etaupe.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely belts Serva and orange bag and belt. Orange is my favourite. Congratulations.




Thank you Nahreen &#128516; I got the feu/black combo but there is usually a feu/white strap in the SS collection so I hope I can get it later. The bag is slowly growing on me. It wasn't love at first sight, the bag seems so big and the colour is very intense, but I do need it for the summer with white clothes and it's a great size for trips. In summer light with the right colour it will be perfect.


----------



## Serva1

Nikonina said:


> Please share the color combo etaupe/ XXX you have. Wish to know what are the available combination H makes with etaupe.




Etoupe/black togo/box
Etoupe/black epsom/swift ( available at European website at the moment)
I think there has also been a etoupe/white combo but I'm not sure it's available at the moment.


----------



## LittleMy17

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Could you post a pic of this hammered buckle matt GHW, *LittleMy*?



Here you go VigeeLebrun!  The shiny GHW buckle is on the left on an "Hermes Orange" (my SA had no other color name) togo / black box combo, and the hammered GHW buckle is on the right on the Sable togo / dark expresso-chocolate brown box combo.  I wear these belts so often I swear I must have them down to $2 per wearing   I'm not hard on these belts, but you can see that from blazer buttons, zippers, etc, the shiny one has become scratched.  Honestly, IRL, it looks better than the picture.:shame:

On my wishlist? A permabrass CDC buckle with an Etain / navy blue combo strap.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LittleMy17 said:


> Here you go VigeeLebrun!  The shiny GHW buckle is on the left on an "Hermes Orange" (my SA had no other color name) togo / black box combo, and the hammered GHW buckle is on the right on the Sable togo / dark expresso-chocolate brown box combo.  I wear these belts so often I swear I must have them down to $2 per wearing   I'm not hard on these belts, but you can see that from blazer buttons, zippers, etc, the shiny one has become scratched.  Honestly, IRL, it looks better than the picture.:shame:
> 
> On my wishlist? A permabrass CDC buckle with an Etain / navy blue combo strap.



*LittleMy*, thanks for the great comparison pic ~ love the hammered gold buckle so much. It's on my WL of H items to find!


----------



## LittleM

I'm planning to buy new Hermes belt, but there is no Hermes store in my country. Do you guys know if I can easily find gold Guilloche buckle in stores? Or is it rare? Thank you in advance


----------



## Nikonina

Serva1 said:


> Etoupe/black togo/box
> Etoupe/black epsom/swift ( available at European website at the moment)
> I think there has also been a etoupe/white combo but I'm not sure it's available at the moment.




Thank you! I am hoping to come across etoupe with some exciting color combo. There is always  hope right


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nikonina said:


> Thank you! I am hoping to come across etoupe with some exciting color combo. There is always  hope right



*Nikonina*, would love an etoupe/white strap ~ going to check now! Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Serva1

LittleM said:


> I'm planning to buy new Hermes belt, but there is no Hermes store in my country. Do you guys know if I can easily find gold Guilloche buckle in stores? Or is it rare? Thank you in advance




There is no H store in my country either so I always take a flight or shop online. At FSH there was no guilloche buckle, not even in phw this week. I have seen ghw online on the European website but not currently. I cannot say how rare it is though. Hope there will be more options for straps online, because even if guilloche ghw would show up you always need to find a nice strap for it in your size, as you probably already know &#128516;


----------



## goldenchanel90

Hey! Does anyone know if hermes made a buckle in this rose-gold colour for de 24mm belt?


----------



## fromparis

My belt collection :
Ébène Box / Bleu Abysse Box / Orange Clémence


----------



## fromparis

The other side :
Ultraviolet swift / Bleu Électrique Clémence / Black Box
I  my solid silver touareg buckle : So unique !


----------



## fromparis

And my new Etriviere in Barenia : So happy to have found this one in my size  !!!


----------



## bagalogist

Lovely belt combo, what a find!


----------



## Serva1

fromparis said:


> My belt collection :
> 
> Ébène Box / Bleu Abysse Box / Orange Clémence




I didn't know that they make belts of clemence and your silver buckle is gorgeous on the orange belt. I've never seen that design on a touareg &#128525;


----------



## Serva1

fromparis said:


> And my new Etriviere in Barenia : So happy to have found this one in my size  !!!




I was offered a Etrivier in barenia too, but it looked wider than the regular 32mm. Is your barenia 32mm?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fromparis said:


> My belt collection :
> Ébène Box / Bleu Abysse Box / Orange Clémence





fromparis said:


> The other side :
> Ultraviolet swift / Bleu Électrique Clémence / Black Box
> I  my solid silver touareg buckle : So unique !



LOVE these buckles, *fromparis*, the best of the best!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

fromparis said:


> My belt collection :
> Ébène Box / Bleu Abysse Box / Orange Clémence


Love them


----------



## french123

Look how cute they are (13mm brushed finish)


----------



## Serva1

french123 said:


> Look how cute they are (13mm brushed finish)




Very cute indeed &#128525; I saw at FSH an H bucle in rosegold for the 13mm belt. It's going to be interesting to see if they make more styles/sizes in rosegold, since it has become so popular in jewellery.


----------



## fromparis

Serva1 said:


> I was offered a Etrivier in barenia too, but it looked wider than the regular 32mm. Is your barenia 32mm?



Yes mine is a 32mm.


----------



## fromparis

Thank You Ladies for your comments  !
I'm still waiting for a SO (placed in July 2013 sic !!! ) : I've never waited so long for a bag (even in chevre or croc)...H really works in mysterious ways sometimes !


----------



## Kkho

Serva1 said:


> Very cute indeed &#128525; I saw at FSH an H bucle in rosegold for the 13mm belt. It's going to be interesting to see if they make more styles/sizes in rosegold, since it has become so popular in jewellery.




It's coming in clic clacs too. Germany stores have received white clic clacs in Rose gold hardware. I picked up the Rose gold buckle for the 13 mm. Color of belt was craie and white. Very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## LittleMy17

VigeeLebrun, you are welcome!  Off to H in Palm Beach today...hoping to find my next belt!


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> It's coming in clic clacs too. Germany stores have received white clic clacs in Rose gold hardware. I picked up the Rose gold buckle for the 13 mm. Color of belt was craie and white. Very pleased with my purchase.




Congrats Kkho, your belt is wonderful. I'm going back to FSH in Feb just to pick up another 32mm belt in craie/white because I wear so much white in summer and one is simply not enough. My DBF thinks it's funny that I can sit in a plane for 3hrs just to pick up a belt &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

fromparis said:


> Yes mine is a 32mm.




Thank you for the info fromP. Would love a belt in barenia, I only have chamonix, but it's rather close.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Kkho, your belt is wonderful. I'm going back to FSH in Feb just to pick up another *32mm belt in craie/white* because I wear so much white in summer and one is simply not enough. My DBF thinks it's funny that I can sit in a plane for 3hrs just to pick up a belt &#128516;&#128516;



*Serva*, let me know if you find a belt strap in craie/white at FSH ~ would love one! Have a friend in Paris that could pick one up for me if H is making that color combination.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Serva*, let me know if you find a belt strap in craie/white at FSH ~ would love one! Have a friend in Paris that could pick one up for me if H is making that color combination.




The strap is waiting for me at FSH. Just booked a trip, going to be in Paris 11th to 13th of Feb. They have ordered 19 straps of this combo to FSH, so I hope your friend will be able to get one for you, Vigee. I need 2, because I wear so much white. It's craie in swift and white in epsom.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> The strap is waiting for me at FSH. Just booked a trip, going to be in Paris 11th to 13th of Feb. They have ordered 19 straps of this combo to FSH, so I hope your friend will be able to get one for you, Vigee. I need 2, because I wear so much white. It's craie in swift and white in epsom.



Thanks, *Serva*!


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Serva*!




Hope you get the belt dear Vigee &#128516;, hugs


----------



## footloose

Hello all! im hoping for a little advice, i just bought my first belt (and first hermes leather piece, have only had scarves and bracelets until now!) in black/gold with the silver cdc buckle. Im second guessing my buckle choice! I liked the H buckle on me but decided against it as i intend to wear this belt both casually and to work and i feel the branding might not be appropriate for work. So i decided between the cdc and the idem buckle in gold. My main issue is wearing the buckle with gold and silver jewellery. I have one gold clic clac and a pair of gold earrings i wear frequently. Otherwise i have a silver clic clac, watch and several pairs of earrings.

What does everyone think about the versatility of these buckles? should i have gone with idem? (i havent taken it out of the box so could still exchange i hope!!)

Sorry to be a pest, im not the greatest decision maker


----------



## Serva1

footloose said:


> Hello all! im hoping for a little advice, i just bought my first belt (and first hermes leather piece, have only had scarves and bracelets until now!) in black/gold with the silver cdc buckle. Im second guessing my buckle choice! I liked the H buckle on me but decided against it as i intend to wear this belt both casually and to work and i feel the branding might not be appropriate for work. So i decided between the cdc and the idem buckle in gold. My main issue is wearing the buckle with gold and silver jewellery. I have one gold clic clac and a pair of gold earrings i wear frequently. Otherwise i have a silver clic clac, watch and several pairs of earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone think about the versatility of these buckles? should i have gone with idem? (i havent taken it out of the box so could still exchange i hope!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a pest, im not the greatest decision maker




Congrats, gold/ black togo/ box is a classic. Have you considered buying a second belt? That would obviously solve the dilemma...Then you would have more combinations. The cdc is not the most conservative buckle but looks good with a lot of outfits. IMO it's more flashy in ghw. Personally I don't like mixing silver and gold pieces, so IMO I think you need another belt with ghw especially since you posted that you wear your gold clic clac and earrings frequently. Does your watch have a leather or metal strap?


----------



## HerLuv

Hello, is blue electric a seasonal color for belt? My local store has black/etoupe and black/be. I like both but I can only get 1 at the moment. Thanks


----------



## Nahreen

HerLuv said:


> Hello, is blue electric a seasonal color for belt? My local store has black/etoupe and black/be. I like both but I can only get 1 at the moment. Thanks



I don't know if it is seasonal but I would choose black/be. Be is beautiful and I have one myself with be and a darker blue on the other side.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Nahreen. May i ask if the size is stamped on the belt somewhere? My older belt shows 85 next to the R stamp. Is that the size? When i measured the belt against a measurement tape the length is 97 cm. :what:


----------



## Nahreen

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Nahreen. May i ask if the size is stamped on the belt somewhere? My older belt shows 85 next to the R stamp. Is that the size? When i measured the belt against a measurement tape the length is 97 cm. :what:



Sorry for late reply. My DH was fiddling with my phone the other day and since then I get no push notifications. Mine says 90 so I think that is the size. Maby it is the size when it is closed, some of the length is needed just for closure with the buckle.


----------



## HerLuv

No worries Nahreen. Thank you very much.


----------



## footloose

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, gold/ black togo/ box is a classic. Have you considered buying a second belt? That would obviously solve the dilemma...Then you would have more combinations. The cdc is not the most conservative buckle but looks good with a lot of outfits. IMO it's more flashy in ghw. Personally I don't like mixing silver and gold pieces, so IMO I think you need another belt with ghw especially since you posted that you wear your gold clic clac and earrings frequently. Does your watch have a leather or metal strap?


Thanks for your reply Serva1  you're right, a second belt would be the best solution!! i asked if i could buy a second buckle down the track and the SA said no, only in conjunction with another strap. To be honest i cant see myself buying a second belt for sometime, so id like to make sure this one 'works' for the majority of outfits. The gold earrings alone with the belt i think look ok, but im not sure on the clic clac...i wish i could just buy a second buckle without the strap, that would be easier for me to justify!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Nahreen. May i ask if the size is stamped on the belt somewhere? *My older belt shows 85 next to the R stamp.* Is that the size? When i measured the belt against a measurement tape the length is 97 cm. :what:



That is the H size, *HerLuv*.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Vig.. you are always very helpful. Now I am not sure how 85 comes from cause the length is 97cm. How long is it for the 90?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Vig.. you are always very helpful. Now I am not sure how 85 comes from cause the length is 97cm. How long is it for the 90?



*HerLuv*, don't know about the total length of the 90cm but from what my SA said when she measured me, H belts are sized by the waist not the length of the belt. Please correct me if I am wrong, ladies and gents.


----------



## Dupsy

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Vig.. you are always very helpful. Now I am not sure how 85 comes from cause the length is 97cm. How long is it for the 90?



The length of the belt for my 90 is 105, my 85's length is 99. For the 85 and 90, the number on the belt is from the hole for the buckle on one end to the middle (2nd) hole on the other end, which would be your waist. HTH


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks for the info Vig and Dupsy.


----------



## footloose

Hi all  sorry to be a pest, I'm still having a lot of trouble deciding on a buckle for my belt kit. Im considering the h buckle again, but I definitely want to wear the belt with work outfits and I worry the H is too ostentatious? Does anyone wear a h buckle to work?

And do people find they can mix and match gold and silver jewellery with the buckle? I wear a silver watch and some other silver jewellery, but I have one gold clic and one pair of gold earrings I wear a lot too.


----------



## Meta

goldenchanel90 said:


> Hey! Does anyone know if hermes made a buckle in this rose-gold colour for de 24mm belt?


Yes, I recently saw this in store and it's also available online on EU H.com now. HTH.


----------



## mousdioufe

Rose gold 24mm H buckle


----------



## mousdioufe

Matching with my rose gold H bracelet and


----------



## mousdioufe

Curry and Jaune poussin 24 mm belt


----------



## chihuahua127

mousdioufe said:


> Rose gold 24mm H buckle







mousdioufe said:


> Curry and Jaune poussin 24 mm belt




I need both that rose gold buckle and that curry/Jaune belt strap!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## mousdioufe

chihuahua127 said:


> I need both that rose gold buckle and that curry/Jaune belt strap!!! Thanks for posting


you welcome


----------



## mousdioufe

How do you store you belt buckles?


----------



## doves75

mousdioufe said:


> How do you store you belt buckles?




What a nice collections!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## vivelebag

mousdioufe said:


> How do you store you belt buckles?



Beautiful buckle family!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## mousdioufe

doves75 said:


> What a nice collections!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you!


----------



## mousdioufe

Family picture of the 24mm belt, gold and black, jaune poussin and curry, malachite and green, etoupe and black, bleu electric and bleu.


----------



## mousdioufe

32mm, rouge casaque and rouge H, etoupe and black, capucine and anemone, blue ocean and black, orange and brown, etain and bamboo.


----------



## mousdioufe

Other side


----------



## mousdioufe

More 32 mn, sanguine and gold, brown and chocolate, white and gold, gold and black, rouge H and gold,


----------



## mousdioufe

Other side of the 32


----------



## mousdioufe

And 42mm, rouge casaque and brown, fauve and black.


----------



## seton

mousdioufe said:


> How do you store you belt buckles?



ur collex is magnifique!

I only have 7 buckles so I store the PHW and GHW in separate oval boxes that the medor studs cames in. They are the perfect size for them.


----------



## HerLuv

mousdioufe said:


> How do you store you belt buckles?



Awesome collection mousdioufe... may i know the name of the flower-shape in the middle? I've never seen it before. It is gorgeous.


----------



## ms piggy

HerLuv said:


> Awesome collection mousdioufe... may i know the name of the flower-shape in the middle? I've never seen it before. It is gorgeous.



It's called the Iris. It comes in rose gold now in addition to the standard phw and ghw.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks ms piggy. I will check with my SA. Does it come in 13 and 24?


----------



## ms piggy

As far as I know, 24 mm only.


----------



## HerLuv

Perfect. Thanks ms piggy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mousdioufe said:


> And 42mm, rouge casaque and brown, fauve and black.


So stunning!


----------



## smilesmom

I bought the white/beige combo belt with brushed silver "H" this week.  I've only seen white with the blue, gold, and black.  What other colors does the white belt come with?

My other H belt is black/gold, and brushed gold H.  it is size 80 (I fit it on the middle or last hole)  My new belt, the SA said to go bigger to 85 and punch a hole to make is tighter.  My concern is that the bigger belt I will always use the 1st hole with a lot of excess.

What size should I get the white belt in?  Have you seen the new white/beige combo?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## c18027

coleksy said:


> I bought the white/beige combo belt with brushed silver "H" this week.  I've only seen white with the blue, gold, and black.  What other colors does the white belt come with?
> 
> My other H belt is black/gold, and brushed gold H.  it is size 80 (I fit it on the middle or last hole)  My new belt, the SA said to go bigger to 85 and punch a hole to make is tighter.  My concern is that the bigger belt I will always use the 1st hole with a lot of excess.
> 
> What size should I get the white belt in?  Have you seen the new white/beige combo?


I have the White reversing to Sanguine from a few years back.

Keep your White/Craie combo.  It's beautiful and unlikely to be offered again in the near future.


----------



## smilesmom

c18027 said:


> I have the White reversing to Sanguine from a few years back.
> 
> Keep your White/Craie combo.  It's beautiful and unlikely to be offered again in the near future.


Thanks so much! I kinda got that feeling too!


----------



## SugarMama

Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.


----------



## Monceau

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.


What a great combo!
I've always loved Vermillion, and I find this season's RJ very appealing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.



Love this pairing, *SugarMama* ~ must give the heads up to my SA to put me on the wait list.


----------



## SugarMama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pairing, *SugarMama* ~ must give the heads up to my SA to put me on the wait list.



This pairing also came in 24mm if anyone is looking for a skinny belt.  Blue atoll/colvert is another combo (both 24 and 32mm) available this season.

Good luck!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.


This is awesome!


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.




Beautiful color combo! Perfect for all year round!


----------



## LittleMy17

Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Beautiful color combo! Perfect for all year round!



And not often seen--love the pops of color!


----------



## SugarMama

My obsession with belts continues... 24mm blue atoll/colvert with palladium Sydney buckle.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> My obsession with belts continues... 24mm blue atoll/colvert with palladium Sydney buckle.



Gorgeous, *SugarMama*! Love colvert, it reminds me of bleu izmir.


----------



## boboxu

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.


I got the same combo but in 24mm and rose gold Iris buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.



Holy Moses!!!! That is a hot combo dear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mousdioufe said:


> Curry and Jaune poussin 24 mm belt



This is gorgeous!!!!
Love your whole collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meazar

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.




Love!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## juss

SugarMama said:


> My obsession with belts continues... 24mm blue atoll/colvert with palladium Sydney buckle.


this is a dream come true for me , i have a colvert bag and adore both, does it exist in 32 cm? congrats


----------



## Serva1

SugarMama said:


> My obsession with belts continues... 24mm blue atoll/colvert with palladium Sydney buckle.




Gorgeous belt, great combo&#10084;&#65039; I love blue atoll &#128153;


----------



## ms piggy

24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.


----------



## marwaaa

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.




Beautiful belt, and I absolutely love the buckle! 

Where did you find it?


----------



## Serva1

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.




Really beautiful belt and buckle. The spring collection looks fabulous &#128525;


----------



## ms piggy

marwaaa said:


> Beautiful belt, and I absolutely love the buckle!
> 
> Where did you find it?





Serva1 said:


> Really beautiful belt and buckle. The spring collection looks fabulous &#128525;



Thank you! This was from my local boutique in Asia.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.



GORGEOUS, *ms piggy*! Need that argile/craie belt in my life and have requested it from my SA. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ms piggy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> GORGEOUS, *ms piggy*! Need that argile/craie belt in my life and have requested it from my SA. Thanks for the pics!



You'd love it *VigeeLB*, I promise!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ms piggy said:


> You'd love it *VigeeLB*, I promise!



*ms piggy*, have an argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 that desperately needs a belt to coordinate back to it! Finally H is producing an argile belt, I have been waiting years for this color so I better move fast, right?


----------



## smilesmom

Sizing advice please-
Can anyone tell me what hole you should be wearing the H belt?  I have black/gold in 80cm and on my lowest waist jean I wear it on the last hole.  The SA at the time, liked that size on me and prefers it on the middle hole if possible.  My new white/beige is 80cm, but the SA advised me to get 85cm and punch another hole to make it smaller. His reasoning is when you wear it, you should be on the last hole, so that no holes show.  Does that make sense?  But I'm afraid of too much excess when wearing it high waisted.  So basically I'm a little in between sizes.


----------



## Hms_nnttee

coleksy said:


> Sizing advice please-
> 
> Can anyone tell me what hole you should be wearing the H belt?  I have black/gold in 80cm and on my lowest waist jean I wear it on the last hole.  The SA at the time, liked that size on me and prefers it on the middle hole if possible.  My new white/beige is 80cm, but the SA advised me to get 85cm and punch another hole to make it smaller. His reasoning is when you wear it, you should be on the last hole, so that no holes show.  Does that make sense?  But I'm afraid of too much excess when wearing it high waisted.  So basically I'm a little in between sizes.




My SA once told me that the perfect way is to wear at the middle hole. But I'm not expert here..let's wait for others to give more comments about this


----------



## lanit

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.



ms. p. This is so exquisite of a combination, and so very you. I rarely wear belts any more, but I think I'd wear this one with my dresses and jeans, congrats! What a gorgeous  find.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> GORGEOUS, *ms piggy*! Need that argile/craie belt in my life and have requested it from my SA. Thanks for the pics!



Ms Piggy, I love your new belt kit.... esp the buckle!!!!! 

Do you ladies know if H is going to release this buckle or the H buckle in RG in the 32 or 42 sizes???? Have you seen it????


----------



## SugarMama

juss said:


> this is a dream come true for me , i have a colvert bag and adore both, does it exist in 32 cm? congrats



Yes it does!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

coleksy said:


> Sizing advice please-
> Can anyone tell me what hole you should be wearing the H belt?  I have black/gold in 80cm and on my lowest waist jean I wear it on the last hole.  The SA at the time, liked that size on me and prefers it on the middle hole if possible.  My new white/beige is 80cm, but the SA advised me to get 85cm and punch another hole to make it smaller. *His reasoning is when you wear it, you should be on the last hole, so that no holes show. * Does that make sense?  But I'm afraid of too much excess when wearing it high waisted.  So basically I'm a little in between sizes.



Have a few H belt straps and wear them with or without the holes showing and it has never bothered me, *coleksy*. Go with the size that fits you best IMO.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Almazyoona

I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays


----------



## jennyliu87

Almazyoona said:


> I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays




Wow, you are so lucky! What are the chances they mixed up PHW with GHW!


----------



## jp_536

SugarMama said:


> Recently picked up rose jaipur (Epsom) and vermillion (swift) belt strap.  Shown with palladium and gold buckles.




Love this! Need this!  congrats!


----------



## jp_536

Almazyoona said:


> I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays




Wow!!! Now if that wasn't meant to be, then I don't know what is!! . Congrats on such a beauty!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Almazyoona said:


> I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays



*Almazyoona*, major congrats on this beauty! Where did you find it, if I dare ask? 

Also, thanks *SugarMama *for confirming the colvert is available in the 32mm size, much appreciated!


----------



## papertiger

mousdioufe said:


> How do you store you belt buckles?



Not as well as you, that's for sure



mousdioufe said:


> Family picture of the 24mm belt, gold and black, jaune poussin and curry, malachite and green, etoupe and black, bleu electric and bleu.





mousdioufe said:


> 32mm, rouge casaque and rouge H, etoupe and black, capucine and anemone, blue ocean and black, orange and brown, etain and bamboo.





mousdioufe said:


> Other side





mousdioufe said:


> More 32 mn, sanguine and gold, brown and chocolate, white and gold, gold and black, rouge H and gold,



You have an amazing enviable collection of everything, fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

SugarMama said:


> My obsession with belts continues... 24mm blue atoll/colvert with palladium Sydney buckle.



Fab, I love both colours 

More pics! Please, please please!!!!


----------



## papertiger

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.



Very lovely combo of colours and how beautifully that belt buckle is designed 



Almazyoona said:


> I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays



It was meant to be! Positively regal! 

I was slightly miffed when I could only find an Amethyste croc belt with PHW - until I remembered it went with a jacket I had perfectly


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Almazyoona said:


> I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays


Beautiful


----------



## SugarMama

Almazyoona said:


> I've been dreaming about a CDC belt for such a long time, but it was a bit out of my budget. I live in Dubai and here prices are almost double of European prices ( especially with weakening euro), so when I saw this beauty on French Hermes e-store,  i immediately took out my card to catch it before it goes to some other lucky lady. The description stated PHW, i was a bit hesitant as I prefer GHW in general, but purple being my favorite colour i couldn't pass on anemone The purchase was shipped to my friend in Paris, so I had to wait few weeks before I got the orange package. When i finally got to open it, I couldnt believe my eyes - it was anemone with GHW!!! Hermes gods have made a mistake which actually made me very happy without further blabbering I present you Anemone GHW belt in size 75, R stamp. It sits perfectly on my waist and Im double happy as I heard 75 is a really rare find nowadays



O.m.g.  The cdc belt is on my wishlist but I could never find size 75 at my boutique.  Congrats!  I'm drooling over here!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I am in need of a 32cm Constance buckle (no strap).  Will the stores sell just a buckle?


----------



## Coco4Life

Hermesaholic said:


> I am in need of a 32cm Constance buckle (no strap).  Will the stores sell just a buckle?




No, the stores will require you to buy the belt strap with the buckle. However, they will sell a belt strap without a buckle.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Coco4Life said:


> No, the stores will require you to buy the belt strap with the buckle. However, they will sell a belt strap without a buckle.


Thats what I thought.  Ebay here I come


----------



## ms piggy

lanit said:


> ms. p. This is so exquisite of a combination, and so very you. I rarely wear belts any more, but I think I'd wear this one with my dresses and jeans, congrats! What a gorgeous  find.



This is my first belt in as many years as nothing struck me for a long while. 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Ms Piggy, I love your new belt kit.... esp the buckle!!!!!
> 
> Do you ladies know if H is going to release this buckle or the H buckle in RG in the 32 or 42 sizes???? Have you seen it????



I am not sure *IF*. Will check with my SA.


----------



## jaws3

Hello- I am going to Paris in March and buying my first Hermes belt. I wear a 26" jeans. I was fitted in San Francisco for a 85 belt.  Does that sound right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## tonkamama

jaws3 said:


> Hello- I am going to Paris in March and buying my first Hermes belt. I wear a 26" jeans. I was fitted in San Francisco for a 85 belt.  Does that sound right?



Yes....  If youk wear mid rise jeans.


----------



## juss

SugarMama said:


> Yes it does!



thank you, here it goes to the front of my wish list


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jaws3 said:


> Hello- I am going to Paris in March and buying my first Hermes belt. I wear a 26" jeans. I was fitted in San Francisco for a 85 belt.  Does that sound right?



Yes, I am a 26 in jeans and wear an 85 H belt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms piggy said:


> I am not sure *IF*. Will check with my SA.



Please do!! TY!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone know what this belt buckle is called or if it's all one piece attached to the strap???? (upper left of the pic)


----------



## Ms Bunny

coleksy said:


> Sizing advice please-
> 
> Can anyone tell me what hole you should be wearing the H belt?  I have black/gold in 80cm and on my lowest waist jean I wear it on the last hole.  The SA at the time, liked that size on me and prefers it on the middle hole if possible.  My new white/beige is 80cm, but the SA advised me to get 85cm and punch another hole to make it smaller. His reasoning is when you wear it, you should be on the last hole, so that no holes show.  Does that make sense?  But I'm afraid of too much excess when wearing it high waisted.  So basically I'm a little in between sizes.




I had the same problem of being in between sizes. And I hated the thought of punching a hole into a belt so I started buying two different sizes. I have some that are larger for more low waist jeans and some that are smaller for high waist jeans or outfits that require cinching. I wear mine with no or one hole exposed. Decide if you are going to wear your white beige more high or low waisted. Then go with your size. Maybe not the most economical solution but that's my advice. Hope that helps!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone know what this belt buckle is called or if it's all one piece attached to the strap???? (upper left of the pic)



*IF*, that belt in the upper-left hand corner of your pic is drop-dead gorgeous and have never seen it before. If you find out the name of it please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

coleksy said:


> Sizing advice please-
> Can anyone tell me what hole you should be wearing the H belt?  I have black/gold in 80cm and on my lowest waist jean I wear it on the last hole.  The SA at the time, liked that size on me and prefers it on the middle hole if possible.  My new white/beige is 80cm, but the SA advised me to get 85cm and punch another hole to make it smaller. His reasoning is when you wear it, you should be on the last hole, so that no holes show.  Does that make sense?  But I'm afraid of too much excess when wearing it high waisted.  So basically I'm a little in between sizes.



If you concern about using the middle hole and the last hole will show, I just checked my belts and I don't find that is an issue to me.  Altho I always use the last hole as middle hole making the belt too big on me.


----------



## Hermesaholic

i recently found a really pretty strap: one side craie and the other side is chalk I think. Anyone had any issues with color transfer??


----------



## smilesmom

I recently bought this too! The SA told me the white side is done in that thicker leather to prevent transfer. I haven't worn it yet. I got it with the brushed silver h.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Spoke to my SA and am receiving my white/craie 32mm belt strap by the end of the week. Yay!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I am so excited to have this light neutral but I wish I could find something really bright like pink and green or yellow and blue etc.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesaholic said:


> I am so excited to have this light neutral but I wish I could find something really bright like pink and green or yellow and blue etc.



*Hermesaholic*, try looking at this very reputable belt maker for brightly colored straps, they are made specifically for H belts. Wish they had a purple strap! Disclaimer: haven't ordered from them but intend to do so in the future! Nothing to lose by looking 

http://www.wkleinberg.com/1-1-4-pebbled-calf-strap/


----------



## Hermesaholic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Hermesaholic*, try looking at this very reputable belt maker for brightly colored straps, they are made specifically for H belts. Wish they had a purple strap! Disclaimer: haven't ordered from them but intend to do so in the future! Nothing to lose by looking
> 
> http://www.wkleinberg.com/1-1-4-pebbled-calf-strap/


Thanks!!


----------



## hermesbabyboy

Hey guys i need help, i am on the verge of buying a red hermes big h belt, but i am a little iffy of how the colors are written on the receipt, does anyone who owns a red strap from hermes can show me what it would look like on the receipt you can pm me or post in the forum thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hermesbabyboy

??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesbabyboy said:


> Hey guys i need help, i am on the verge of buying a red hermes big h belt, but i am a little iffy of how the colors are written on the receipt, does anyone who owns a red strap from hermes can show me what it would look like on the receipt you can pm me or post in the forum thanks



no idea what you're asking????
why would u want us to post a pic of a receipt?
I have 2 different red straps and the colors are clearly printed on the receipt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesaholic said:


> i recently found a really pretty strap: one side craie and the other side is chalk I think. Anyone had any issues with color transfer??



Craie and chalk are the same color. Maybe craie to white or craie to argile ??? I have seen both lately....

I have had issues with color transfer on my gold togo strap but it was with black jeans. It came off with a pink eraser. I have not worn my  light colored straps with any denim and I have craie and white....too afraid... only white and light colored pants.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, that belt in the upper-left hand corner of your pic is drop-dead gorgeous and have never seen it before. If you find out the name of it please PM me. Thanks!



Of course!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Craie and chalk are the same color. Maybe craie to white or craie to argile ??? I have seen both lately....
> 
> I have had issues with color transfer on my gold togo strap but it was with black jeans. It came off with a pink eraser. I have not worn my  light colored straps with any denim and I have craie and white....too afraid... only white and light colored pants.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Of course!!!!



*IF*, am picking up a craie/white belt strap on Friday and am glad this color transfer subject came up as I surely would have worn it with dark denim jeans. The entire concept of color transfer with a craie/white belt leaves me terrified, so I will stick with very light denim only. 

Yes, if you learn anything about that belt, please let me know too.


----------



## seton

Israeli_Flava said:


> no idea what you're asking????
> why would u want us to post a pic of a receipt?
> I have 2 different red straps and the colors are clearly printed on the receipt.



+1





Israeli_Flava said:


> Craie and chalk are the same color. Maybe craie to white or craie to argile ??? I have seen both lately....
> 
> I have had issues with color transfer on my gold togo strap but it was with black jeans. It came off with a pink eraser. I have not worn my  light colored straps with any denim and I have craie and white....too afraid... only white and light colored pants.




I've only worn my white epsom strap with white jeans and it still darkened. I wore it about 5 times. 
I've decided to stray it with Apple Guard before I use it again this summer.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

seton said:


> +1
> 
> 
> I've only worn my white epsom strap with white jeans and it still darkened. I wore it about 5 times.
> I've decided to stray it with Apple Guard before I use it again this summer.



*Seton*, dare I ask what Apple Guard is?


----------



## megeve12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Craie and chalk are the same color. Maybe craie to white or craie to argile ??? I have seen both lately....
> 
> I have had issues with color transfer on my gold togo strap but it was with black jeans. It came off with a pink eraser. I have not worn my  light colored straps with any denim and I have craie and white....too afraid... only white and light colored pants.



Thanks IF for the color transfer information!  I have just received the white/chalk belt and its still in its virgin stage!  So I will be using only with white/light jeans!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Seton*, dare I ask what Apple Guard is?



+1


----------



## Miss Al

Vigee... my SA told me that I can only use white pants with the craie/white belt. Or else there definitely will be colour transfer. To be on the safe side, I don't think light denim (unless white denim) is safe. Just sharing with everyone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> Vigee... my SA told me that I can only use white pants with the craie/white belt. Or else there definitely will be colour transfer. To be on the safe side, I don't think light denim (unless white denim) is safe. Just sharing with everyone.



*Miss Al*, thanks for the warning and will only wear mine with white jeans. 

Plus, I wonder if it is really worth :gasp: buying because of these color transfer issues?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

seton said:


> +1
> 
> I've only worn my white epsom strap with white jeans and it still darkened. I wore it about 5 times.
> I've decided to stray it with *Apple Guard* before I use it again this summer.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Seton*, dare I ask what Apple Guard is?



*Seton*, found Apple Guard on Amazon and will definitely spray my craie/white belt with it before using. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TC1

I've had colour transfer on my orange belt strap from dark denim. They sell leather cleaning wipes at most retail stores like wal-mart..etc.. I found those work well!.


----------



## hermesbabyboy

Israeli_Flava said:


> no idea what you're asking????
> why would u want us to post a pic of a receipt?
> I have 2 different red straps and the colors are clearly printed on the receipt.


Well I'm trying to purchase a red strap, but he sent me a picture of a receipt, the color is written in french, so i would really like to see what a receipt of a real red strap would look like so i can compare them both, you would be a great help


----------



## mistikat

hermesbabyboy said:


> Well I'm trying to purchase a red strap, but he sent me a picture of a receipt, the color is written in french, so i would really like to see what a receipt of a real red strap would look like so i can compare them both, you would be a great help



Sorry, but we ask members to please not post photos or information relating to authenticity, as it just helps counterfeiters.


----------



## jessiipoo08

does anyone know how much the the men's H belt is in europe vs. u.s.? thank you in advance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Meta

jessiipoo08 said:


> does anyone know how much the the men's H belt is in europe vs. u.s.? thank you in advance!


It depends on what belt and if it's the belt kit, different buckles have different prices. I suggest you compare items on US H.com with EU H.com.


----------



## Kinging

jessiipoo08 said:


> does anyone know how much the the men's H belt is in europe vs. u.s.? thank you in advance!


I bought a belt in Belgium (Europe) for 599 euro's. Thats about 680 dollars


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Can someone please tell me the current US price for a 32mm H belt? Thanks!


----------



## SugarMama

yoyotomatoe said:


> Can someone please tell me the current US price for a 32mm H belt? Thanks!



$455 for the strap.  Belt kits starting at $770 - prices are higher depending on which buckle you pick.  Prices go up soon though!  Sometime in early Mar.


----------



## jayne01

Belt newbie here!  I ordered a 32mm black/blue jean with the CDC buckle size 85, it fits through my belt loops on the smallest setting but would need a couple holes punched to wear at my waist.  So I snagged a blue atoll/colvert size 80 in the 42mm with the Constance buckle to see if it was a better fit.  (Was hoping to decide and only keep one.)  I like the wider width and it fits perfectly at the waist, but is a smidge too small through the belt loops on my jeans.  (Glaring at the 3/4 eaten peanut butter cup cookie and sour patch gummies on my desk as I type this...)  Does anyone ever punch an extra hole to make a strap bigger?  Or is buying a bigger size and punching holes to make it smaller the only option others do?  Thanks for any advise, I'll try to post pics tonight!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> $455 for the strap.  Belt kits starting at $770 - prices are higher depending on which buckle you pick.  *Prices go up soon though!  Sometime in early Mar*.



Belt prices go up on Tuesday, March 3rd. Don't say that I didn't warn you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jayne01 said:


> Belt newbie here!  I ordered a 32mm black/blue jean with the CDC buckle size 85, it fits through my belt loops on the smallest setting but would need a couple holes punched to wear at my waist.  So I snagged a blue atoll/colvert size 80 in the 42mm with the Constance buckle to see if it was a better fit.  (Was hoping to decide and only keep one.)  I like the wider width and it fits perfectly at the waist, but is a smidge too small through the belt loops on my jeans.  (Glaring at the 3/4 eaten peanut butter cup cookie and sour patch gummies on my desk as I type this...)  Does anyone ever punch an extra hole to make a strap bigger?  Or is buying a bigger size and punching holes to make it smaller the only option others do?  Thanks for any advise, I'll try to post pics tonight!



My boutique punches holes in both directions.... I've had it done on a few straps. In fact the Constance size (42) strap has fewer holes to begin with than the 32mm so I had the same issue you're having but added a hole to make bigger. totally fine now


----------



## jaws3

Crazy to have a price increase since the Euro is weak.


----------



## jaws3

I am going to Spain/Paris in two weeks!!,  I am getting my first H belt.  They are always sold out online and in San Francisco.  What do you think BLACK/TAN combo?   With gold H?  Also, anyone shopped at Hermes in Spain?  Madrid or Barcelona better?


----------



## ms piggy

jayne01 said:


> Belt newbie here!  I ordered a 32mm black/blue jean with the CDC buckle size 85, it fits through my belt loops on the smallest setting but would need a couple holes punched to wear at my waist.  So I snagged a blue atoll/colvert size 80 in the 42mm with the Constance buckle to see if it was a better fit.  (Was hoping to decide and only keep one.)  I like the wider width and it fits perfectly at the waist, but is a smidge too small through the belt loops on my jeans.  (Glaring at the 3/4 eaten peanut butter cup cookie and sour patch gummies on my desk as I type this...)  Does anyone ever punch an extra hole to make a strap bigger?  Or is buying a bigger size and punching holes to make it smaller the only option others do?  Thanks for any advise, I'll try to post pics tonight!



H will allow two extra holes making total of five. Nothing more. The holes can go either direction but is not allowed if it's too near the end where the heat stamps hare.


----------



## ms piggy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do you ladies know if H is going to release this buckle or the H buckle in RG in the 32 or 42 sizes???? Have you seen it????



*IF* my SA said she has seen the Gamma buckle for 32mm belts so far. Fingers crossed there are more buckles for 32 and also for the 42.


----------



## Mininana

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
m in love with mine


----------



## AMAL Z

Mininana said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m in love with mine


Gorgeous. Did you just get it?


----------



## jayne01

Israeli_Flava said:


> My boutique punches holes in both directions.... I've had it done on a few straps. In fact the Constance size (42) strap has fewer holes to begin with than the 32mm so I had the same issue you're having but added a hole to make bigger. totally fine now




Thank you IF! If I decide to keep the 42 I'm glad to hear adding the hole is a solution!



ms piggy said:


> H will allow two extra holes making total of five. Nothing more. The holes can go either direction but is not allowed if it's too near the end where the heat stamps hare.




Thanks so much for the info! There would definitely be room before the heat stamp, if they'll allow 2 extras I'd probably need one on the other side also so that'd work out perfect...


----------



## jayne01

Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jaws3

Both.  Everything keeps going up in price.


----------



## mochaccino

ms piggy said:


> 24mm rose gold Iris buckle with argile tadelakt/craie swift strap.



Hi ms piggy, would you mind sharing the code for the iris buckle if you still have that information? Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jayne01 said:


> Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911023
> View attachment 2911024
> View attachment 2911025
> View attachment 2911026



Both,* jayne*! You really rock both of them!


----------



## papertiger

jayne01 said:


> Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911023
> View attachment 2911024
> View attachment 2911025
> View attachment 2911026



I think both buckles work very well on you (a CDC belt is not going to be as versatile). 

Hard to see on my screen, are both straps the same cw?


----------



## Mininana

AMAL Z said:


> Gorgeous. Did you just get it?




Couple months ago


----------



## vivelebag

jayne01 said:


> Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911023
> View attachment 2911024
> View attachment 2911025
> View attachment 2911026




I like the cdc buckle on you. You have a terrific figure!


----------



## tonkamama

jayne01 said:


> Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911023
> View attachment 2911024
> View attachment 2911025
> View attachment 2911026



Keep both!  I love my 42 belt with silver Constance.  I want one in gold.  The CDC belt looks great on you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ms piggy said:


> *IF* my SA said she has seen the Gamma buckle for 32mm belts so far. Fingers crossed there are more buckles for 32 and also for the 42.



*ms piggy* and *IF,* just bought the Gamma (horse-bit) buckle in RGHW with the craie/blanc belt strap in 32mm yesterday. Love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

SugarMama said:


> $455 for the strap.  Belt kits starting at $770 - prices are higher depending on which buckle you pick.  Prices go up soon though!  Sometime in early Mar.



Thank you! Just ordered my first belt


----------



## jayne01

jaws3 said:


> Both.  Everything keeps going up in price.




Exactly! It's hard to justify returning one knowing I like both and would have to buy it at the higher price later...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Both,* jayne*! You really rock both of them!




Thanks so much Vigee!!



papertiger said:


> I think both buckles work very well on you (a CDC belt is not going to be as versatile).
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see on my screen, are both straps the same cw?




Thank you! As much as I love the CDC belt I agree that it wouldn't be as versatile. They actually aren't the same cw, the 32mm is black & blue jean and the 42mm is blue atoll and colvert. They're still close since both are blues, but 99% off the time I'd probably wear the black with the CDC buckle anyway...



vivelebag said:


> I like the cdc buckle on you. You have a terrific figure!




Aww, so sweet of you to say! Thanks so much!



tonkamama said:


> Keep both!  I love my 42 belt with silver Constance.  I want one in gold.  The CDC belt looks great on you!




Thank you! You all give great advice.


----------



## jayne01

I decided to keep my 32mm black/blue jean strap w/ CDC buckle and wore it today! And who am I kidding, I'll be keeping the 42mm blue atoll/Colvert also. A new obsession begins...


----------



## r.b_boi

jayne01 said:


> I decided to keep my 32mm black/blue jean strap w/ CDC buckle and wore it today! And who am I kidding, I'll be keeping the 42mm blue atoll/Colvert also. A new obsession begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912157
> View attachment 2912159



from looking at your outfit that buckle is perfect!!! You made a sound decision in keeping them both. Wear them both in the best of health!


----------



## chihuahua127

jayne01 said:


> I decided to keep my 32mm black/blue jean strap w/ CDC buckle and wore it today! And who am I kidding, I'll be keeping the 42mm blue atoll/Colvert also. A new obsession begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912157
> View attachment 2912159




You look great! Agree, keep both you know you're going to buy both eventually, so might as well keep the ones you got pre-price increase! That's how I justify my own shopping spree sometimes...


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ms piggy* and *IF,* just bought the Gamma (horse-bit) buckle in RGHW with the craie/blanc belt strap in 32mm yesterday. Love it!




Great you got it Vigee and the Gamma in rghw in beautiful &#128525;


----------



## pavlos46

Hello all, nice to have found you.

Just a quick question, many years ago I purchased from a Hermes airport duty free store a belt.
At the time I just needed a belt didn't know the value or the following of this particular belt, just that it was expensive.

Now many years ago I am trying to figure out which particular model it is.

Ok here are some info:
It's reversible black and brown, but the brown color is more smooth like the first post pic.
It's got all the right markings made in France and Hermes on the belt and buckle.
It's the 110 cm version with a boxed D (I presume means year 2000 manufacturing) although I purchased it new in 2004. Also has a 3T4 next to the D, what does that mean ...?
And now the strangest, the buckle is silver with matte back but where the Hermes engraving is next to it there's is a graphic, looking through the web I see this means gold, but the buckle is silver...?

Does anyone have anything similar.

Thanks Pavlos


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Great you got it Vigee and the Gamma in rghw in beautiful &#128525;



Thanks so much, *Serva*! Waiting to receive the RGHW Gamma buckle on Tuesday and so excited. This is my first venture in to RGHW territory and love it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pavlos46 said:


> Hello all, nice to have found you.
> 
> Just a quick question, many years ago I purchased from a Hermes airport duty free store a belt.
> At the time I just needed a belt didn't know the value or the following of this particular belt, just that it was expensive.
> 
> Now many years ago I am trying to figure out which particular model it is.
> 
> Ok here are some info:
> It's reversible black and brown, but the brown color is more smooth like the first post pic.
> It's got all the right markings made in France and Hermes on the belt and buckle.
> It's the 110 cm version with a boxed D (I presume means year 2000 manufacturing) although I purchased it new in 2004. Also has a 3T4 next to the D, what does that mean ...?
> And now the strangest, the buckle is silver with matte back but where the Hermes engraving is next to it there's is a graphic, looking through the web I see this means gold, but the buckle is silver...?
> 
> Does anyone have anything similar.
> 
> Thanks Pavlos



*pavlos*, maybe ask these questions on the H authentication thread with a few pics?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jayne01 said:


> Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911023
> View attachment 2911024
> View attachment 2911025
> View attachment 2911026



I'd keep both of these for sure. You look fantastic in them!
I love the CDC belt but it's not as versatile as these beltkits. 
I wear a beltkit almost everyday now.... 32 or 24cm can be worn to work... Constance on the weekend or casual Friday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Belt prices go up on Tuesday, March 3rd. Don't say that I didn't warn you



Oh myyyyy... I wonder how much =(


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms piggy said:


> *IF* my SA said she has seen the Gamma buckle for 32mm belts so far. Fingers crossed there are more buckles for 32 and also for the 42.



Yes!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed..... I want RGHW H buckle so bad.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ms piggy* and *IF,* just bought the Gamma (horse-bit) buckle in RGHW with the craie/blanc belt strap in 32mm yesterday. Love it!



Oh yay!!!! Lets see!!!!!!
R U going to get a RGHW CDC in craie???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh yay!!!! Lets see!!!!!!
> *R U going to get a RGHW CDC in craie??? *



Yes, a craie CDC RGHW is part of the plan, *IF*. 

Fingers crossed! 

Know this is off topic, but scooped up these little H RGHW little earrings, too.








Now, back to belts! A pic of craie with La Giraffes CSGM.


----------



## scholastican

jayne01 said:


> I decided to keep my 32mm black/blue jean strap w/ CDC buckle and wore it today! And who am I kidding, I'll be keeping the 42mm blue atoll/Colvert also. A new obsession begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912157
> View attachment 2912159


Wow! You and your belts look fantastic.


----------



## HGT

jayne01 said:


> I decided to keep my 32mm black/blue jean strap w/ CDC buckle and wore it today! And who am I kidding, I'll be keeping the 42mm blue atoll/Colvert also. A new obsession begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912157
> View attachment 2912159




You look FAB!!! Love it!


----------



## yeeuns

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Belt prices go up on Tuesday, March 3rd. Don't say that I didn't warn you


WHAT?? In the US?? I must go by tomorrow...Will they give me the old price if I go into the store tomorrow and buy it?


----------



## hedgwin99

yeeuns said:


> WHAT?? In the US?? I must go by tomorrow...Will they give me the old price if I go into the store tomorrow and buy it?




I think your only shot if in USA right now is buying thru H.com 

I think the price goes up tomorrow 3/3


----------



## yeeuns

hedgwin99 said:


> I think your only shot if in USA right now is buying thru H.com
> 
> I think the price goes up tomorrow 3/3


:/ h.com doesnt have what i want. I shouldve gotten it last week. I didnt think there was gonna be a price increase...oh the regrets..do you know how much its increasing?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, a craie CDC RGHW is part of the plan, *IF*.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Know this is off topic, but scooped up these little H RGHW little earrings, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to belts! A pic of craie with La Giraffes CSGM.


This is wonderful


----------



## kasumi168

Hi ladies, am a newbie to H belt but just wondering why some belts have 2 tapered ends whereas others have 1 tapered/1 straight end? 
Thx


----------



## Gixxer

kasumi168 said:


> Hi ladies, am a newbie to H belt but just wondering why some belts have 2 tapered ends whereas others have 1 tapered/1 straight end?
> Thx



The ones with two tapered ends are the 'men's belts' and the ones with the one straight end is the 'women's belt'. Apparently it's a new thing recently.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## kasumi168

Thanks for the answer! Much appreciated


----------



## Hermes Only

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, a craie CDC RGHW is part of the plan, *IF*.
> Fingers crossed! Know this is off topic, but scooped up these little H RGHW little earrings, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to belts! A pic of craie with La Giraffes CSGM.



Very Chic.. I LOVE this Belt and Giraffe GM Combo..!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> Very Chic.. I LOVE this Belt and Giraffe GM Combo..!!



Thanks, my friend! The RGHW Gama buckle should arrive today. So excited.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, a craie CDC RGHW is part of the plan, *IF*.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Know this is off topic, but scooped up these little H RGHW little earrings, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to belts! A pic of craie with La Giraffes CSGM.



Vigee - coordination perfection!  I love love love the Giraffe CSGM too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Vigee - coordination perfection!  I love love love the Giraffe CSGM too!



Thanks, *MrsJDS*. It was in new pre-owned condition and just bought it last year. One of my most loved CSGMs.


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *MrsJDS*. It was in new pre-owned condition and just bought it last year. One of my most loved CSGMs.



You give me more motivation to look at the reseller CSGM route!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

I've wanted this belt for a few years and finally asked my SA to track one down in my size!

Black and gold CDC &#128516;


----------



## papertiger

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2927004
> View attachment 2927005
> 
> 
> I've wanted this belt for a few years and finally asked my SA to track one down in my size!
> 
> Black and gold CDC &#128516;



Glad you went for it, it looks great on you


----------



## jaws3

Prices just went up. &#128546;


----------



## Ms Bunny

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2927004
> View attachment 2927005
> 
> 
> I've wanted this belt for a few years and finally asked my SA to track one down in my size!
> 
> Black and gold CDC [emoji1]




So pretty!


----------



## bagidiotic

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2927004
> View attachment 2927005
> 
> 
> I've wanted this belt for a few years and finally asked my SA to track one down in my size!
> 
> Black and gold CDC &#128516;



Gorgeous  on you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I haven't figured out how much the total prices went up yet but I do know that on a 32mm strap, the price went up to $485 from $440... so my guess is, on average, a belt kit increased about $100, depending on the buckle you choose.

I also see a rose gold cdc buckle on h.com now so I'm hopeful there will be rose gold H buckles eventually.... this 32mm belt kit is $900 now.

I'm glad I did my beltkit hoarding a few years ago bc I can't stomach this new price....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2927004
> View attachment 2927005
> 
> 
> I've wanted this belt for a few years and finally asked my SA to track one down in my size!
> 
> Black and gold CDC &#128516;





Israeli_Flava said:


> I haven't figured out how much the total prices went up yet but I do know that on a 32mm strap, the price went up to $485 from $440... so my guess is, on average, a belt kit increased about $100, depending on the buckle you choose.
> 
> I also see a rose gold cdc buckle on h.com now so I'm hopeful there will be rose gold H buckles eventually.... this 32mm belt kit is $900 now.
> 
> I'm glad I did my beltkit hoarding a few years ago bc I can't stomach this new price....



This black GHW CDC belt looks amazing on you, *BlondeAndOrange*. Thanks for the pics. 

*IF*, now that the prices have gone up, I want another belt kit. Really?


----------



## lululovescoco

Hi all! I'm new to Hermes and am dying for a belt... Can anyone tell me if there is a thread that will help me determine cost and where I might find one (obviously I know at the Hermes store, but is there a thread that keeps track of what stores have them in stock)? I imagine the belts are as in demand as the bags and perhaps it might be hard to find in stores or there may be a wait list. Any advice you ladies can offer is appreciated!


----------



## Birdonce

Lucycarol said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Hermes and am dying for a belt... Can anyone tell me if there is a thread that will help me determine cost and where I might find one (obviously I know at the Hermes store, but is there a thread that keeps track of what stores have them in stock)? I imagine the belts are as in demand as the bags and perhaps it might be hard to find in stores or there may be a wait list. Any advice you ladies can offer is appreciated!


Hermes.com has some listed to give you a basic idea. I find they are very scant in the stores, at least in mine. My store rarely has the combination of buckle, strap color, and size that I need. Hope that helps.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## tonkamama

Lucycarol said:


> Hi all! I'm new to Hermes and am dying for a belt... Can anyone tell me if there is a thread that will help me determine cost and where I might find one (obviously I know at the Hermes store, but is there a thread that keeps track of what stores have them in stock)? I imagine the belts are as in demand as the bags and perhaps it might be hard to find in stores or there may be a wait list. Any advice you ladies can offer is appreciated!





Birdonce said:


> Hermes.com has some listed to give you a basic idea. I find they are very scant in the stores, at least in mine. My store rarely has the combination of buckle, strap color, and size that I need. Hope that helps.



Agree with Birdonce, I always find what I need (belts) on H.com, my stores usually don't have my size and very limited buckle selections.


----------



## jaws3

Does anyone have a Madrid or Barcelona SA I can contact? Leaving tomorrow for Spain.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I haven't figured out how much the total prices went up yet but I do know that on a 32mm strap, the price went up to $485 from $440... so my guess is, on average, a belt kit increased about $100, depending on the buckle you choose.
> 
> I also see a rose gold cdc buckle on h.com now so I'm hopeful there will be rose gold H buckles eventually.... this 32mm belt kit is $900 now.
> 
> I'm glad I did my beltkit hoarding a few years ago bc I can't stomach this new price....



Wow...gorgeous...but too much!!!  I totally agree...so glad obsessive H belt behavior served me (and you!!!) well!!  I thought I was crazy buying when the 32mm belt kit was about $550. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, now that the prices have gone up, I want another belt kit. Really?



OK...me too....must have a RG buckle....then I done...seriously....maybe.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2927004
> View attachment 2927005
> 
> 
> I've wanted this belt for a few years and finally asked my SA to track one down in my size!
> 
> Black and gold CDC &#128516;



Hawt hawt hawt!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, now that the prices have gone up, I want another belt kit. Really?



Really??? I still haven't even really decided if RGHW is for me or not. Need to see your mod shots


----------



## *MJ*

I grabbed this one right before the increase...Blue Atoll/Blue Colvert 24mm with H Buckle RGHW [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Birdonce

*MJ* said:


> I grabbed this one right before the increase...Blue Atoll/Blue Colvert 24mm with H Buckle RGHW [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 2928335


Pretty blue shades! I was offered a blue jeans and something, but wanted different shades of blue. Those are gorgeous. Calvert in particular.


----------



## *MJ*

Birdonce said:


> Pretty blue shades! I was offered a blue jeans and something, but wanted different shades of blue. Those are gorgeous. Calvert in particular.




Thanks Birdonce!! [emoji8][emoji257][emoji259][emoji253]


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

I was just here in January with my Malachite/Noir strap + CDC buckle in palladium. I'm adding my gold H 'martelee' buckle + noir/Etoupe strap. I played around and switched the buckles/straps for colour combination. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LittleMy17

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> I was just here in January with my Malachite/Noir strap + CDC buckle in palladium. I'm adding my gold H 'martelee' buckle + noir/Etoupe strap. I played around and switched the buckles/straps for colour combination. Thanks for letting me share.



They're gorgeous! CDC is on my wish list. Thanks for posting!


----------



## vivelebag

H belt lovers, have you seen this in the spring edition of Le Monde d'H magazine?


----------



## cr1stalangel

vivelebag said:


> H belt lovers, have you seen this in the spring edition of Le Monde d'H magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930481
> View attachment 2930482



Really cool! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## WilliamLion

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> I was just here in January with my Malachite/Noir strap + CDC buckle in palladium. I'm adding my gold H 'martelee' buckle + noir/Etoupe strap. I played around and switched the buckles/straps for colour combination. Thanks for letting me share.



I got the exact same malachite one and I love that shade of green!


----------



## WilliamLion

vivelebag said:


> H belt lovers, have you seen this in the spring edition of Le Monde d'H magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930481
> View attachment 2930482



I only saw the chrome green lacquer one and brushed permabrass one in my local store...


----------



## jaws3

Just bought my H belt kit in Madrid.  No price increase. 580- VAT 505!!  About $535


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jaws3 said:


> Just bought my H belt kit in Madrid.  No price increase. 580- VAT 505!!  About $535



Congrats and that's an insanely great price for an H belt kit, *jaws*!


----------



## HGT

Got the CDC buckle today, now I can swap them up! Feels like having 8 different belts! Love it!


----------



## Mininana

HGT said:


> Got the CDC buckle today, now I can swap them up! Feels like having 8 different belts! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934174




Love it! What gorgeous options!


----------



## Mininana

jaws3 said:


> Just bought my H belt kit in Madrid.  No price increase. 580- VAT 505!!  About $535




That's amazing. I paid $1k for mine in chile. Still a bit bitter about the price tag but it definitely motivates me to buy for sure when I go to Paris next week!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> That's amazing. I paid $1k for mine in chile. Still a bit bitter about the price tag but it definitely motivates me to buy for sure when I go to Paris next week!!



*Mininana*, so *green* with envy that you will be in Paris next week. Hope that you come back with lots of H loot at insanely good prices. Stock up on belt kits!


----------



## Mininana

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mininana*, so *green* with envy that you will be in Paris next week. Hope that you come back with lots of H loot at insanely good prices. Stock up on belt kits!




yay thanks i will report back!!


----------



## HGT

Mininana said:


> Love it! What gorgeous options!



Thanks!



Mininana said:


> yay thanks i will report back!!



Stock them up girl! So envy!


----------



## lululovescoco

tonkamama said:


> Agree with Birdonce, I always find what I need (belts) on H.com, my stores usually don't have my size and very limited buckle selections.


Thank you!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

HGT said:


> Got the CDC buckle today, now I can swap them up! Feels like having 8 different belts! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934174



I bought the right one and I really love that combination of blue!! Such beautiful colors!


----------



## HGT

Love my CDC buckle!


----------



## Serva1

HGT said:


> Love my CDC buckle!




Looks great HGT also nicely pared with your KDT and black&white outfit [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HGT said:


> Love my CDC buckle!




Exceptional CDC belt kit and you have styled it perfectly, *HGT*!


----------



## jayne01

HGT said:


> Love my CDC buckle!




Looks great on you!! Congrats!!!


----------



## niceboyfriend

Hello

I am ordering a 32mm belt kit for my girlfriend. I have decided on the 32mm size and the gold plated H buckle

2 questions:

1. She wears a 26-27 jean. *Would I be correct in purchasing an 85?*

2. I am torn on belt colors, which would be an easier/cooler wear?

*Black/Taupe, Box/Togo calfskin*   or  *Curry swift calfskin/gold epsom calfskin*


















Thanks!


----------



## HGT

Serva1 said:


> Looks great HGT also nicely pared with your KDT and black&white outfit [emoji1]







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exceptional CDC belt kit and you have styled it perfectly, *HGT*!







jayne01 said:


> Looks great on you!! Congrats!!!




Thanks ladies! I am so happy with it!  My SA was right, palladium is more wearable.  I had my Gold H Guillochee buckle for 6 months now, and only worn it a few times.   I can see that I will wear this Silver CDC buckle more often.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Birdonce

85 probably a good choice. May be a little big but easy to add holes. Black and taupe more practical


----------



## Birdonce

HGT said:


> Love my CDC buckle!



Love this and must know where you got the top. I'm always searching for perfect white and cream shirts.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

niceboyfriend said:


> Hello
> 
> I am ordering a 32mm belt kit for my girlfriend. I have decided on the 32mm size and the gold plated H buckle
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. She wears a 26-27 jean. *Would I be correct in purchasing an 85?*
> 
> 2. I am torn on belt colors, which would be an easier/cooler wear?
> 
> *Black/Taupe, Box/Togo calfskin*   or  *Curry swift calfskin/gold epsom calfskin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



*niceboyfriend*, I wear exactly the same size jeans and wear an 85 belt.

Get a black/taupe as a starter IMO. That's what I did and then bought more colored straps and of course, more buckles.


----------



## HGT

Birdonce said:


> Love this and must know where you got the top. I'm always searching for perfect white and cream shirts.




Birdonce,

The top is from Zara, couple seasons ago.


----------



## LittleMy17

niceboyfriend said:


> Hello
> 
> I am ordering a 32mm belt kit for my girlfriend. I have decided on the 32mm size and the gold plated H buckle
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. She wears a 26-27 jean. *Would I be correct in purchasing an 85?*
> 
> 2. I am torn on belt colors, which would be an easier/cooler wear?
> 
> *Black/Taupe, Box/Togo calfskin*   or  *Curry swift calfskin/gold epsom calfskin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Aren't you a great boyfriend!  What a lovely gift. I am the same size too and wear an 85 belt. That will work for her work trousers and jeans, but will probably be too loose to use use at the small part of her waist (dresses, tunic sweaters etc). Black/taupe would be a more neutral combo to start her addiction


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LittleMy17 said:


> Aren't you a great boyfriend!  What a lovely gift. I am the same size too and wear an 85 belt. *That will work for her work trousers and jeans, but will probably be too loose to use use at the small part of her waist (dresses, tunic sweaters etc). *Black/taupe would be a more neutral combo to start her addiction



Another hole can be added by H or your shoe cobbler to make the strap tighter to wear around the waist.


----------



## niceboyfriend

Delete


----------



## Birdonce

HGT said:


> Birdonce,
> 
> The top is from Zara, couple seasons ago.



There is a distinct possibility I have asked you about it before. Nothing like it in Zara now, I can say, as I combed the place over this week in search of exactly that!


----------



## HGT

Birdonce said:


> There is a distinct possibility I have asked you about it before. Nothing like it in Zara now, I can say, as I combed the place over this week in search of exactly that!




Happy shopping! [emoji2]


----------



## etoile de mer

niceboyfriend said:


> Hello
> 
> I am ordering a 32mm belt kit for my girlfriend. I have decided on the 32mm size and the gold plated H buckle
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. She wears a 26-27 jean. *Would I be correct in purchasing an 85?*
> 
> 2. I am torn on belt colors, which would be an easier/cooler wear?
> 
> *Black/Taupe, Box/Togo calfskin*   or  *Curry swift calfskin/gold epsom calfskin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi *niceboyfriend*, 

Maybe consider how she will use it. I purchase my straps so that the largest hole is the one I use for jeans. Then I request two extra holes be punched, so that I can wear them higher up, as well. This gives me five holes to choose from, fitting from hips to waist. Using the smallest hole, they end up a bit large for my waist, but work well over a sweater. Due to scarcity, and expense, I think many of us do this. I wear size 26 jeans, and buy 80cm straps. If she's closer to size 27, best to get 85cm, I think. 

Of the two color choices you noted, I think black/etoupe is more versatile.

Best wishes, and let us know what you decide!


----------



## niceboyfriend

Thanks everyone!

I went with an 85. 

Unfortunately I received an email around 5:30 asking to call and confirm my billing. I called around 5:50 and was put on hold, told to call back in 5 only to call back and find they had stopped taking calls (Thats a bit annoying!)

Oh well, hopefully my order fulfilled and I will just need to confirm the info, because as of now the 85 is sold out only 

I guess if it doesn't I will be checking stock daily (Is it updated daily?)


----------



## etoile de mer

niceboyfriend said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I went with an 85.
> 
> Unfortunately I received an email around 5:30 asking to call and confirm my billing. I called around 5:50 and was put on hold, told to call back in 5 only to call back and find they had stopped taking calls (Thats a bit annoying!)
> 
> Oh well, hopefully my order fulfilled and I will just need to confirm the info, because as of now the 85 is sold out only
> 
> I guess if it doesn't I will be checking stock daily (Is it updated daily?)



Oh, what a bother, hoping your order goes through! Yes, the stock amounts change frequently online. Keep us posted!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

niceboyfriend said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I went with an 85.
> 
> Unfortunately I received an email around 5:30 asking to call and confirm my billing. I called around 5:50 and was put on hold, told to call back in 5 only to call back and find they had stopped taking calls (Thats a bit annoying!)
> 
> Oh well, hopefully my order fulfilled and I will just need to confirm the info, because as of now the 85 is sold out only
> 
> I guess if it doesn't I will be checking stock daily (Is it updated daily?)



Maybe if the 85 is sold out, get the 80, *NBF*. 
It will probably fit her perfectly fine. Let us know what happens with your order, am always curious about H.com and have never ordered from them.


----------



## LittleMy17

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Another hole can be added by H or your shoe cobbler to make the strap tighter to wear around the waist.



Vigee, even though I prefer the the "no holes showing" on the belt in jeans, with the scarcity of belt kits? It might just have to be done. That's a good idea. And gives NBF a backup size option!


----------



## r.b_boi

niceboyfriend said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I went with an 85.
> 
> Unfortunately I received an email around 5:30 asking to call and confirm my billing. I called around 5:50 and was put on hold, told to call back in 5 only to call back and find they had stopped taking calls (Thats a bit annoying!)
> 
> Oh well, hopefully my order fulfilled and I will just need to confirm the info, because as of now the 85 is sold out only
> 
> I guess if it doesn't I will be checking stock daily (Is it updated daily?)



If your order doesn't go though, try calling your nearest H store. They _may_ be able to do a phone order. I've heard varying things on this one, but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## WilliamLion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Another hole can be added by H or your shoe cobbler to make the strap tighter to wear around the waist.



Actually my local store can add two extra holes


----------



## HGT

Start getting the hang of it!  Loving my H Belts!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hi everyone - forgive me if this has been covered before, but does anyone know if Hermès still sell the thin style belts? I was looking to get a thin H belt (I done some research here and the 24mm size (Constance?) looks about right..) to wear around my waist but cannot see any on the website (only 32mm and 42mm).


----------



## LittleMy17

HGT said:


> Start getting the hang of it!  Loving my H Belts!



Looks fabulous! &#128571;H-belts!


----------



## Meta

_Lee said:


> Hi everyone - forgive me if this has been covered before, but does anyone know if Hermès still sell the thin style belts? I was looking to get a thin H belt (I done some research here and the 24mm size (Constance?) looks about right..) to wear around my waist but cannot see any on the website (only 32mm and 42mm).


Yes, there's 13mm, 24mm as well in addition to 32mm and 42mm listed on the EU H.com site.


----------



## ScottyGal

weN84 said:


> Yes, there's 13mm, 24mm as well in addition to 32mm and 42mm listed on the EU H.com site.



Ah, I didn't know there was 13mm also! As they aren't on the UK site, I may pop in to a store when I am next in town or when I go to London in April. Many thanks


----------



## HGT

LittleMy17 said:


> Looks fabulous! [emoji76]H-belts!




Thanks LittleMy17


----------



## ecofashionnews

jayne01 said:


> Quick pics of my 1st H belts. Should I keep the 32mm w/ CDC buckle or the Constance (or both)...or return both and buy a black CDC belt instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911023
> View attachment 2911024
> View attachment 2911025
> View attachment 2911026




Pretty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HGT said:


> Start getting the hang of it!  Loving my H Belts!



Looking great, *HGT*! That belt is front and center!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HGT said:


> Start getting the hang of it!  Loving my H Belts!


You are so chic


----------



## mrsmes

r.b_boi said:


> If your order doesn't go though, try calling your nearest H store. They _may_ be able to do a phone order. I've heard varying things on this one, but it wouldn't hurt to try.




+1
Long story short my online order turned disastrous and my local H did everything they could to remedy the situation. I had to be a little patient, but eventually I landed my dream buckle and strap combo. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## HGT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looking great, *HGT*! That belt is front and center!







LOUKPEACH said:


> You are so chic




Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## ecofashionnews

Finally got mine: 75cm black/gold belt with brushed silver metal[emoji1]


----------



## HGT

ecofashionnews said:


> View attachment 2946087
> View attachment 2946088
> View attachment 2946091
> 
> Finally got mine: 75cm black/gold belt with brushed silver metal[emoji1]




Congrats! 75 is hard to get (to me it was).  I waited quite some time for mine too.


----------



## ecofashionnews

HGT said:


> Congrats! 75 is hard to get (to me it was).  I waited quite some time for mine too.




Thanks HGT! It only took them couple of the days. I thought I had to wait for a while.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## jayne01

I'm going to Vegas this week and need holes punched in one of my belt straps...if I purchased it from the website (not at the store) will the store be nice about doing it for me? Or would I be better off just having it done somewhere else (not at H)? Thanks!


----------



## yeeuns

_Lee said:


> Hi everyone - forgive me if this has been covered before, but does anyone know if Hermès still sell the thin style belts? I was looking to get a thin H belt (I done some research here and the 24mm size (Constance?) looks about right..) to wear around my waist but cannot see any on the website (only 32mm and 42mm).


Yup there's 13mm and 24mm. I have the 24mm and I think it's the perfect size for work and to wear casually as well. I thought anything bigger than 24mm, the H looked a bit too flashy for work.


----------



## mars702

jayne01 said:


> I'm going to Vegas this week and need holes punched in one of my belt straps...if I purchased it from the website (not at the store) will the store be nice about doing it for me? Or would I be better off just having it done somewhere else (not at H)? Thanks!




I had two holes punched in my belt in Vegas that I purchased online. They were pretty nice about it. I had it done at Crystals H. It took just a few minutes.


----------



## Serva1

jayne01 said:


> I'm going to Vegas this week and need holes punched in one of my belt straps...if I purchased it from the website (not at the store) will the store be nice about doing it for me? Or would I be better off just having it done somewhere else (not at H)? Thanks!




In Paris I have had belts punched in straps bought from the website, from H store in Rome and FSH. Nobody has ever checked or asked where I bought the straps so in my opinion it doesn't matter.


----------



## jayne01

Serva1 said:


> In Paris I have had belts punched in straps bought from the website, from H store in Rome and FSH. Nobody has ever checked or asked where I bought the straps so in my opinion it doesn't matter.







mars702 said:


> I had two holes punched in my belt in Vegas that I purchased online. They were pretty nice about it. I had it done at Crystals H. It took just a few minutes.




Great! Thank you both!! I won't worry about asking then


----------



## baggirl37

jayne01 said:


> Great! Thank you both!! I won't worry about asking then


ditto in Beverly Hills-- just a few minutes to punch a extra hole in my H.com belt!


----------



## ahhgoo

Does anyone experience tarnishing in your Rose gold or Gold belt buckles? I wonder if this is normal.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ahhgoo said:


> Does anyone experience tarnishing in your Rose gold or Gold belt buckles? I wonder if this is normal.



Never tarnished and have had mine for years.


----------



## ahhgoo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Never tarnished and have had mine for years.




Thanks Vigee.


----------



## Mininana

craie and rose gold cdc


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2955148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craie and rose gold cdc



Beautiful belt kit and I have my eye on that one, too, *Mininana*. Love the RGHW CDC belt buckle! Congrats.


----------



## Dorf

Which H buckle is best for jeans? Shiny or brushed?


----------



## WilliamLion

Dorf said:


> Which H buckle is best for jeans? Shiny or brushed?



I'd say both. But I feel like brushed is more casual personally.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2955148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craie and rose gold cdc


excellent choice congrats


----------



## Meta

New buckle for the 13mm belt kit on US H.com












Reminds me of the hardware depicted on the Eperon d'Or scarf (pic taken from fellow member *birkinmary* )


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Katel

weN84 said:


> New buckle for the 13mm belt kit on US H.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the hardware depicted on the Eperon d'Or scarf (pic taken from fellow member *birkinmary* )





^^I saw that on the site...thanks for posting... great spot with the Eperon d'Or design..isn't that gorgeous? darn them! makes me want to go out and buy a 13mm belt just for that buckle lol.

I did just get the new Quizz buckle in brushed silver, it's very pretty...will try to snap a pic soon.


----------



## mousdioufe

hello, anyone heard if they are going to make the 24mm sydney belt buckle in rose gold?


----------



## Meta

Katel said:


> ^^I saw that on the site...thanks for posting... great spot with the Eperon d'Or design..isn't that gorgeous? darn them! makes me want to go out and buy a 13mm belt just for that buckle lol.
> 
> I did just get the new Quizz buckle in brushed silver, it's very pretty...will try to snap a pic soon.



Looking forward to seeing your Quizz buckle!  




mousdioufe said:


> hello, anyone heard if they are going to make the 24mm sydney belt buckle in rose gold?


I've seen it online before but it's no longer on the site. On the EU H.com site they have the similar buckle for 32mm in rose gold. 






So yes, it exists. Good luck!


----------



## hacky

when did Hermes start changing the 32mm belt straps?

the "new" ones seem to have tapered ends on both ends.
http://usa.hermes.com/man/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/32-mm-reverse-leather-for-belt.html

previously the end where the buckle is placed is squared end like earlier posted below
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...32-official-hermes-belt-thread-1-dsc_0410.jpg


----------



## OneMoreDay

weN84 said:


> New buckle for the 13mm belt kit on US H.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the hardware depicted on the Eperon d'Or scarf (pic taken from fellow member *birkinmary* )


Wow.


----------



## forespec

hy everyone,


I fear I made a mistake
I bought a belt kit on eBay last night
and now I fear I got the wrong size

So In eed to know, does the size on the belt
Refers to the length of the entire belt strap?
or is it referring to the size of the strap from the first hole?

and if so, has anyone tried adding a hole to the beginning of the strap?

thank you all so much

ps - if anyone wants I&#8217;m attaching the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CINTURA-HERMES-REVERSIBLE-32mm-BLACK-ORANGE-AUTHENTIC-belt-H-silver-100-110cm-/221737811885?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=CeKf6yhpKnTwG7MIQuTs2WU3AL4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## beanybaker

hacky said:


> when did Hermes start changing the 32mm belt straps?
> 
> the "new" ones seem to have tapered ends on both ends.
> http://usa.hermes.com/man/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/32-mm-reverse-leather-for-belt.html
> 
> previously the end where the buckle is placed is squared end like earlier posted below
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...32-official-hermes-belt-thread-1-dsc_0410.jpg


yes.. and i don't like them, in fact it was before Christmas when I saw the new strap design in store


----------



## AnnaE

weN84 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Quizz buckle!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it online before but it's no longer on the site. On the EU H.com site they have the similar buckle for 32mm in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, it exists. Good luck!



Oh my god, this is a beautiful! I am not much for belts, but if this were available in my boutique right now, I would snap it up!


----------



## Meta

hacky said:


> when did Hermes start changing the 32mm belt straps?
> 
> the "new" ones seem to have tapered ends on both ends.
> http://usa.hermes.com/man/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/32-mm-reverse-leather-for-belt.html
> 
> previously the end where the buckle is placed is squared end like earlier posted below
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...32-official-hermes-belt-thread-1-dsc_0410.jpg



Your question was answered in this thread previously. Here:



Gixxer said:


> The ones with two tapered ends are the 'men's belts' and the ones with the one straight end is the 'women's belt'. Apparently it's a new thing recently.



However, I personally don't think it matters one way or the other. 



OneMoreDay said:


> Wow.





AnnaE said:


> Oh my god, this is a beautiful! I am not much for belts, but if this were available in my boutique right now, I would snap it up!



*OneMoreDay* and *AnnaE*, I look forward to a reveal of belts from both of you soon!


----------



## AnnaE

weN84 said:


> *OneMoreDay* and *AnnaE*, I look forward to a reveal of belts from both of you soon!



Oh nooooo, I was previously indifferent to belts, but now... Gosh. I need to go to the boutique to check them out!


----------



## ryanx28

My belt buckle has a few small scratches that are starting to bother me. I called my SA and asked what he would recommend and he said that it could send it off to be dipped??? Has anyone had any experience with this?

Ps. He said it could take up to a year before I get it back! I found that to be absolutely insane


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ryanx28 said:


> My belt buckle has a few small scratches that are starting to bother me. I called my SA and asked what he would recommend and he said that it could send it off to be dipped??? Has anyone had any experience with this?
> 
> Ps. *He said it could take up to a year before I get it back!* I found that to be absolutely insane



That is a long time ~ one of my H buckles has many tiny scratches on it and I still wear it a lot. Does not bother me and I wouldn't want to be without it for a year.


----------



## whitecoat2dress

Hi everyone,

Heading to Paris and Rome at the end of May/beginning of June for my honeymoon, and I'm looking to buy a 32mm belt kit with the brushed H buckle in ghw. Would anyone happen to know what the current price is in euros? Also, any tips for shopping for this belt in either city?


----------



## Hermesaddictt

whitecoat2dress said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Heading to Paris and Rome at the end of May/beginning of June for my honeymoon, and I'm looking to buy a 32mm belt kit with the brushed H buckle in ghw. Would anyone happen to know what the current price is in euros? Also, any tips for shopping for this belt in either city?


Hi,
A belt kit costs 580&#8364; . Availability depends on your size and if you want a special colour. Good luck and enjoy your honeymoon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesaddictt said:


> Hi,
> A belt kit costs 580 . Availability depends on your size and if you want a special colour. Good luck and enjoy your honeymoon.




That's such a great price as compared to USD prices, I paid much more for my latest new belt kit at my local H.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## mochaccino

forespec said:


> So In eed to know, does the size on the belt
> Refers to the length of the entire belt strap?
> or is it referring to the size of the strap from the first hole?
> 
> and if so, has anyone tried adding a hole to the beginning of the strap?
> 
> thank you all so much



I believe it's the distance between the hole you thread the buckle to the middle hole. For my 85cm belt I added a hole around 72cm to wear at the waist. The only problem is that if you need it much smaller than its original size, the end will probably not tuck in right unless there are belt loops to hold it in place.


----------



## picabo

I wore my brand new shiny gold belt today and it got a MAJOR scratch.  Right smack in the middle and I do not know how I did it.

Does anyone have any tips to help?  I am so upset right now.  I thought I would get more wear out of it before it looked this bad!  Please help!


----------



## Freckles1

picabo said:


> I wore my brand new shiny gold belt today and it got a MAJOR scratch.  Right smack in the middle and I do not know how I did it.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to help?  I am so upset right now.  I thought I would get more wear out of it before it looked this bad!  Please help!




I have no help for you. I'm sorry. I have many scratches on mine and could not figure out how they were happening - then I realized I was rubbing against my bathroom countertop while drying my hair!! Unbelievable!!! Good luck!


----------



## WilliamLion

picabo said:


> I wore my brand new shiny gold belt today and it got a MAJOR scratch.  Right smack in the middle and I do not know how I did it.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to help?  I am so upset right now.  I thought I would get more wear out of it before it looked this bad!  Please help!



If that is really bad, you can go to the boutique to require a spa for buckle. They will process to dip it. But this takes time, maybe a couple of months


----------



## picabo

Freckles1 said:


> I have no help for you. I'm sorry. I have many scratches on mine and could not figure out how they were happening - then I realized I was rubbing against my bathroom countertop while drying my hair!! Unbelievable!!! Good luck!



YES!  I realized that in the bathroom ( just a few mins ago) I went right up against the sink and then my heart sank.  I cannot believe I did this.  I actually never wear belts and forgot to be careful.

I suppose it would have happened in time and I will just haev to get used to it.  Thanks!


----------



## picabo

WilliamLion said:


> If that is really bad, you can go to the boutique to require a spa for buckle. They will process to dip it. But this takes time, maybe a couple of months



Its really bad!  But I do not think I want to spa it yet as this was the first use.  I cannot believe it.  I am just going to wait it out and hope I forget its there.  LOL!


----------



## HGT

Ladies,  
Any of you have a 13mm with the Focus buckle (tiny H buckle).  How you like it?  Please post some modeling pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## MAGJES

I've decide to order a belt kit from Hermes.com and have spent a few hours researching belt sizes and am not totally secure in what size I should go with.

I wear a 25 jean most of the time.....sometimes a 24 depending on the brand.

*I have in my cart right now an 80 (32mm) belt kit......*

*Do you think this would be the safest choice?   or should I go down to the 75?*
What hole should I plan on waring with my jeans - that might help me with the size decision.
I would appreciate any advice!  


Also - I'm not sure if I should go with the Black/Gold or Black/taupe - notice the latter combo comes in both white stitching on the black or black stitching on black.


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> I've decide to order a belt kit from Hermes.com and have spent a few hours researching belt sizes and am not totally secure in what size I should go with.
> 
> I wear a 25 jean most of the time.....sometimes a 24 depending on the brand.
> 
> *I have in my cart right now an 80 (32mm) belt kit......*
> 
> *Do you think this would be the safest choice?   or should I go down to the 75?*
> What hole should I plan on waring with my jeans - that might help me with the size decision.
> I would appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> Also - I'm not sure if I should go with the Black/Gold or Black/taupe - notice the latter combo comes in both white stitching on the black or black stitching on black.



bump!


----------



## buni88

MAGJES said:


> I've decide to order a belt kit from Hermes.com and have spent a few hours researching belt sizes and am not totally secure in what size I should go with.
> 
> I wear a 25 jean most of the time.....sometimes a 24 depending on the brand.
> 
> *I have in my cart right now an 80 (32mm) belt kit......*
> 
> *Do you think this would be the safest choice?   or should I go down to the 75?*
> What hole should I plan on waring with my jeans - that might help me with the size decision.
> I would appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> Also - I'm not sure if I should go with the Black/Gold or Black/taupe - notice the latter combo comes in both white stitching on the black or black stitching on black.



Hi!  I wear a size 25-26 jean and I have 85 in 2 belts and 1 80.   My jeans all fall below my natural waist but I would not call them really low rise.  I find my 80 belt is a tad tight at the lower waist and prefer the 85 cause it can be a bit loose.  A sales associate once told me if in doubt by the larger size because you can add a hole to make it smaller but not to make it bigger. As in they cannot punch a hole towards the end of the belt.    I wear my belts with everything from tanks and t's to blouses and sweaters.  I have a black and taupe belt and LOVE it!  I love the white stitching on all my belts but that is a personal preference, but I love how the stitching pops off the dark leather.  Hope this helps a bit in your decision.  Once you get a kit you can then purchase just the straps.  I have both gold and silver buckles and love switching them out and all the combos that can be done.


----------



## Fabulousity630

MAGJES said:


> I've decide to order a belt kit from Hermes.com and have spent a few hours researching belt sizes and am not totally secure in what size I should go with.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a 25 jean most of the time.....sometimes a 24 depending on the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have in my cart right now an 80 (32mm) belt kit......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think this would be the safest choice?   or should I go down to the 75?*
> 
> What hole should I plan on waring with my jeans - that might help me with the size decision.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - I'm not sure if I should go with the Black/Gold or Black/taupe - notice the latter combo comes in both white stitching on the black or black stitching on black.




I wear 23/24 jeans and I wear a 75. I also have an 80. I think my SA measured me wrong because the 75 was supposed to be for my natural waist and the 80 for lower rise pants. The 75 is too big for my natural waist though, but it works great with all of my pants and jeans. Hope this helps!


----------



## Shaun974

I bought 1 bet H 555&#8364; but don't like so i give to someone, i like normal one simple white craie 620&#8364;


----------



## jp_536

MAGJES said:


> I've decide to order a belt kit from Hermes.com and have spent a few hours researching belt sizes and am not totally secure in what size I should go with.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a 25 jean most of the time.....sometimes a 24 depending on the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have in my cart right now an 80 (32mm) belt kit......*
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think this would be the safest choice?   or should I go down to the 75?*
> 
> What hole should I plan on waring with my jeans - that might help me with the size decision.
> 
> I would appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - I'm not sure if I should go with the Black/Gold or Black/taupe - notice the latter combo comes in both white stitching on the black or black stitching on black.




Hey magjes!  I'm thinking you should go with a 80. I've seen how times you are  I'm a 25 (occasionally a 26) in jeans and always get a 85. I also get 2 holes punched by the boutique so in case some jeans hit higher and closer to natural waist, belts still fit. You'd think I could go 80 too, and use the biggest hole, but 80 definitely would be a No Go for me, too tight, no room for lower waisted jeans. Good luck!! . And you can always exchange on H.com or get both sizes and return one  Although, H.com doesn't always have the best customer service. Lol


----------



## MAGJES

buni88 said:


> Hi!  I wear a size 25-26 jean and I have 85 in 2 belts and 1 80.   My jeans all fall below my natural waist but I would not call them really low rise.  I find my 80 belt is a tad tight at the lower waist and prefer the 85 cause it can be a bit loose.  A sales associate once told me if in doubt by the larger size because you can add a hole to make it smaller but not to make it bigger. As in they cannot punch a hole towards the end of the belt.    I wear my belts with everything from tanks and t's to blouses and sweaters.  I have a black and taupe belt and LOVE it!  I love the white stitching on all my belts but that is a personal preference, but I love how the stitching pops off the dark leather.  Hope this helps a bit in your decision.  Once you get a kit you can then purchase just the straps.  I have both gold and silver buckles and love switching them out and all the combos that can be done.





Fabulousity630 said:


> I wear 23/24 jeans and I wear a 75. I also have an 80. I think my SA measured me wrong because the 75 was supposed to be for my natural waist and the 80 for lower rise pants. The 75 is too big for my natural waist though, but it works great with all of my pants and jeans. Hope this helps!





jp_536 said:


> Hey magjes!  I'm thinking you should go with a 80. I've seen how times you are  I'm a 25 (occasionally a 26) in jeans and always get a 85. I also get 2 holes punched by the boutique so in case some jeans hit higher and closer to natural waist, belts still fit. You'd think I could go 80 too, and use the biggest hole, but 80 definitely would be a No Go for me, too tight, no room for lower waisted jeans. Good luck!! . And you can always exchange on H.com or get both sizes and return one  Although, H.com doesn't always have the best customer service. Lol



Thanks so much for the advice!  I'm going to go for the 80!  So excited to finally order one.  Been wanting one forever!


----------



## papertiger

:?:

Having a midnight dilema 

Would you buy a belt that is perfect on one side if you had the reverse side TWICE already on other straps? 

It's being held ATM while I'm going between  and  from minute to minute


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## chessmont

I have 2 belts which have the same color on one side - when traveling for example, you never know which combo might be what you want to take with you.  I wanted the color on the one side so I didn't worry about the other side... JME


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> :?:
> 
> Having a midnight dilema
> 
> *Would you buy a belt that is perfect on one side if you had the reverse side TWICE already on other straps? *
> 
> It's being held ATM while I'm going between  and  from minute to minute



Have two belts in the same COLOR but different sizes, lol!!!

Yes, I would go for it, *PT*!


----------



## papertiger

chessmont said:


> I have 2 belts which have the same color on one side - when traveling for example, you never know which combo might be what you want to take with you.  I wanted the color on the one side so I didn't worry about the other side... JME





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have two belts in the same COLOR but different sizes, lol!!!
> 
> Yes, I would go for it, *PT*!



Thanks ladies I have only 24 hours to make a decision. 

Oh, and it would be a slightly bigger size because it's for jeans/hips (I like low-rise as I have a short waist) so thanks *Vigee*


----------



## qwertyz

I have recently bought my first 13mm belt and am in a dilemma as to whether I should get another hole punched for my waist.  I should have gotten a size 70 but its so difficult to find one in the colours and buckle I want.  When I found the black/gold with rg constance buckle in 75, I couldn't bring myself to pass on it.  Hence, I am in a dillemma.  I need to add one additional hole next to the original 3 holes so it would fit my hips and another one quite far away from the original holes to wear it on my waist.

My concerns are that it would look odd when I wear the belt at my hips with an odd hole far out and that there would be a lot of excess leather when I wear it on my waist.  Should I keep the 75 just for wearing on my hips and keep looking for a size 70 for my waist?  

Anyone has the experience of adding an additional hole about 7.5cm away from the last hole?  I appreciate any pictures too!  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Did it. I bought the Barenia! 

I still have to try it with my low-rises, but it is the perfect version of 'gold' for me and is neither matte or shiny, a lovely mellow sheen

Do you think I could get away for passing-off the Chocolate side for Black, I know I could with Ebene, but would Chocolate trick the eye?


----------



## papertiger

qwertyz said:


> I have recently bought my first 13mm belt and am in a dilemma as to whether I should get another hole punched for my waist.  I should have gotten a size 70 but its so difficult to find one in the colours and buckle I want.  When I found the black/gold with rg constance buckle in 75, I couldn't bring myself to pass on it.  Hence, I am in a dillemma.  I need to add one additional hole next to the original 3 holes so it would fit my hips and another one quite far away from the original holes to wear it on my waist.
> 
> My concerns are that it would look odd when I wear the belt at my hips with an odd hole far out and that there would be a lot of excess leather when I wear it on my waist.  Should I keep the 75 just for wearing on my hips and keep looking for a size 70 for my waist?
> 
> Anyone has the experience of adding an additional hole about 7.5cm away from the last hole?  I appreciate any pictures too!  Thanks!



I don't have a 13 bit IMHO, many non-H belts have 5 holes new, I don't think it will look weird, it will just look like to have a tiny waist


----------



## Gerry

Hi ladies, I really need some good advice. I am a big girl and wear a 105 cm. belt. I can never find the colors I want in the women's belts. Do you think a men's belt would look that bad and/or different? Has anyone ever tried wearing one? Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Gerry said:


> Hi ladies, I really need some good advice. I am a big girl and wear a 105 cm. belt. I can never find the colors I want in the women's belts. Do you think a men's belt would look that bad and/or different? Has anyone ever tried wearing one? Thanks.



I wouldn't hesitate to buy from the men's range. The only difference, width size for width size, is the more tapered hole end, which I actually prefer anyway. Expect less proper colours though, although orange is popular for men too


----------



## ceci

Got this a few weeks ago. Love the rose gold & got the same RJ to match my B & love the fact the other side is Vermillion Red!


----------



## ceci

Here the trio that I can mix & match more often [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Liv69

Hello everyone,

I am thrilled to find this thread but a little overwhelmed by the amount of information available and I"m wondering if you can help me!

I am looking to buy a CDC belt but I am unsure of which size would work best for me. I'm 5'5", 54kg, with a natural waist of about 67cm. I'm wanting the belt to sit at my waist rather than hipster style.

Can you suggest an appropriate length to purchase. I'm guessing 70 or 75 ....???

Also, I've been doing some research on preloved belts and have noticed that they seem to vary as to whether they have the four studded back buckle.... Can anyone explain the difference to me please?

With thanks in advance!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share! 
CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!


----------



## ceci

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share!
> CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988523




Happy twins with the RG CDC buckle! But that perfo belt WOW! Congrats!!


----------



## vivelebag

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share!
> CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988523




Cool strap! Haven't seen this before.


----------



## qwertyz

papertiger said:


> I don't have a 13 bit IMHO, many non-H belts have 5 holes new, I don't think it will look weird, it will just look like to have a tiny waist


 
Thanks, papertiger!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## qwertyz

vivelebag said:


> Cool strap! Haven't seen this before.


Ditto! I like it!


----------



## WilliamLion

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share!
> CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988523



This is really cool! Gonna ask my SA if there're more coming in. Love this style!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Any modelling shots of H belts worn loosely around the hips?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ceci said:


> Got this a few weeks ago. Love the rose gold & got the same RJ to match my B & love the fact the other side is Vermillion Red!
> 
> View attachment 2988409





ceci said:


> Here the trio that I can mix & match more often [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2988411





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share!
> CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988523



Gorgeous eye-candy and love all of these belt kits!!! Thanks for sharing your pics!!!


----------



## Freckles1

ceci said:


> Got this a few weeks ago. Love the rose gold & got the same RJ to match my B & love the fact the other side is Vermillion Red!
> 
> View attachment 2988409




What a gorgeous photograph!! Beautiful ceci!


----------



## Birdonce

Twins on the buckle - love the strap! A great sporty look


----------



## Fgl11

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share!
> CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988523




Very nice!


----------



## Fgl11

ceci said:


> Got this a few weeks ago. Love the rose gold & got the same RJ to match my B & love the fact the other side is Vermillion Red!
> 
> View attachment 2988409




Beautiful!


----------



## ceci

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous eye-candy and love all of these belt kits!!! Thanks for sharing your pics!!!






Freckles1 said:


> What a gorgeous photograph!! Beautiful ceci!






Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks Vigee, Freckles1 & Fgl11


----------



## ThomasV

Not a original strap! But now I'm about to order one from the Hermes website, what would you recommend for colours?


----------



## mousdioufe

ThomasV said:


> Not a original strap! But now I'm about to order one from the Hermes website, what would you recommend for colours?



If it's your first strap, I would go with black and chocolate. You can't go wrong with it. Then the gold, etoupe, ocean or white.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ThomasV said:


> Not a original strap! But now I'm about to order one from the Hermes website, what would you recommend for colours?


very nice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone I finally got my first belt kit yesterday and I had to share!
> CDC Rose gold buckle and Blanc/Craie perforated strap, can't wait to wear it all summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988523



Wow! I've never seen the perforated leather before!!! Very nice!!!! Congrats on both rate pieces!!! Love to see mod shots!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ThomasV said:


> Not a original strap! But now I'm about to order one from the Hermes website, what would you recommend for colours?





mousdioufe said:


> If it's your first strap, I would go with black and chocolate. You can't go wrong with it. Then the gold, etoupe, ocean or white.



*Thomas*, my first straps were black and gold in two different sizes to wear with high-rise and low-rise denim. 

That being said, black and chocolate or black and gold are great neutrals IMO.

Also, happy to be twins with you on the buckle and it looks great.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ceci said:


> Happy twins with the RG CDC buckle! But that perfo belt WOW! Congrats!!





vivelebag said:


> Cool strap! Haven't seen this before.





WilliamLion said:


> This is really cool! Gonna ask my SA if there're more coming in. Love this style!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous eye-candy and love all of these belt kits!!! Thanks for sharing your pics!!!





Fgl11 said:


> Very nice!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! I've never seen the perforated leather before!!! Very nice!!!! Congrats on both rate pieces!!! Love to see mod shots!!!



Thank you all so much! I was told the perforated strap is new for Spring/Summer,they had it in a few other color combinations too. Will post mod shots as soon as I can


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## valencia_

ceci said:


> Happy twins with the RG CDC buckle! But that perfo belt WOW! Congrats!!



Happy twins!  I have the same belt and buckle as you &#128525;


----------



## nanobang

I would like to check if there are such things as 38mm Hermes belt kits? So far I have only come across the 32 and 42mm versions.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nanobang said:


> I would like to check if there are such things as 38mm Hermes belt kits? So far I have only come across the 32 and 42mm versions.



Not currently.


----------



## papertiger

Anyone know what 'Fauve' leather  is? I've never heard about it before. Am I going have to be careful of both sides of this strap?

Also do you think it's OK to wear on black. My only black strap is shiny (box) and this looks more like Swift, soft and matte



Here is Chocolate Fauve leather on the left compared to Chocolate Togo on the right:


----------



## mistikat

papertiger said:


> Anyone know what 'Fauve' leather  is? I've never heard about it before. Am I going have to be careful of both sides of this strap?
> 
> Here is Chocolate Fauve leather on the left compared to Chocolate Togo on the right?



Your tag indicates the leather is barenia; the colours are fauve (usually close to natural in terms of shade) and chocolate.


----------



## papertiger

mistikat said:


> Your tag indicates the leather is barenia; the colours are fauve (usually close to natural in terms of shade) and chocolate.



So they're both Barenia!  No wonder my SA told me to get it now and think later ha ha

:shame: I can't read straight 

Double whammy on one strap, I'm even happier with it now 

The 'Fauve' side must the side with contrast stitching then. All my other straps have 2 different leathers as well as colours.

Thanks *mistikat *


----------



## mistikat

papertiger said:


> So they're both Barenia!  No wonder my SA told me to get it now and think later ha ha
> 
> :shame: I can't read straight
> 
> Double whammy on one strap, I'm even happier with it now
> 
> The 'Fauve' side must the side with contrast stitching then. All my other straps have 2 different leathers as well as colours.
> 
> Thanks *mistikat *



It's a gorgeous and rare strap - enjoy it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

As promised here are some mod shots [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

mistikat said:


> It's a gorgeous and rare strap - enjoy it!



Thanks *mistikat* 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> As promised here are some mod shots [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993915
> View attachment 2993916



Laid-back cool, you look lovely *dezynr*


----------



## valencia_

I waited for a while and finally I got it..  rose gold cdc


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> As promised here are some mod shots [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993915
> View attachment 2993916



Great look, *dezynrbaglaydee*. Love it!!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ladybaga

valencia_ said:


> I waited for a while and finally I got it..  rose gold cdc



Congratulations on the rose gold cdc buckle! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

valencia_ said:


> I waited for a while and finally I got it..  rose gold cdc


Beautiful color! Excellent choice


----------



## WilliamLion

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> As promised here are some mod shots [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993915
> View attachment 2993916



You look so fresh and stunning!


----------



## OneMoreDay

What shades of red do they have for the CDC belt and in what leather?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## valencia_

OneMoreDay said:


> What shades of red do they have for the CDC belt and in what leather?



It's in Epsom vermillon & rose Jaipur


----------



## OneMoreDay

valencia_ said:


> It's in Epsom vermillon & rose Jaipur



Vermillion for me! Thanks for replying.


----------



## valencia_

OneMoreDay said:


> Vermillion for me! Thanks for replying.



Welcome


----------



## ThomasV

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Thomas*, my first straps were black and gold in two different sizes to wear with high-rise and low-rise denim.
> 
> That being said, black and chocolate or black and gold are great neutrals IMO.
> 
> Also, happy to be twins with you on the buckle and it looks great.


Thanks for responding! 

I think I'm going to go with the black and chocolat, since they still have that one in my size on the website.


----------



## ThomasV

mousdioufe said:


> If it's your first strap, I would go with black and chocolate. You can't go wrong with it. Then the gold, etoupe, ocean or white.


----------



## ThomasV

LOUKPEACH said:


> very nice!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

WilliamLion said:


> You look so fresh and stunning!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great look, *dezynrbaglaydee*. Love it!!! Thanks for the pics.







papertiger said:


> Thanks *mistikat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid-back cool, you look lovely *dezynr*




Thank you all! The strap I realized is a bit big but I think I'd rather have a hole added then try to exchange for a smaller size.


----------



## Mininana

valencia_ said:


> I waited for a while and finally I got it..  rose gold cdc




For a second I got confused and thought it was my picture! Love it! Twinsies!


----------



## ceci

valencia_ said:


> It's in Epsom vermillon & rose Jaipur




Yeah! Hello twins!

The Vermillion side is swift  Loving it lot!!!


----------



## valencia_

ceci said:


> Yeah! Hello twins!
> 
> The Vermillion side is swift  Loving it lot!!!



Hi twins , mine was also in swift..  Hahaha..  see the tag wrongly &#128513;


----------



## valencia_

Mininana said:


> For a second I got confused and thought it was my picture! Love it! Twinsies!



Hi twinsies! &#128513;


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> For a second I got confused and thought it was my picture! Love it! Twinsies!



LOL

Sometimes I look at a picture and think  "I don't remember taking that pic" and then realise it's actually not me, it's someone else with the same scarf/hat/bag/belt

Other times, for a split second I think "why is that woman wearing my scarf?" "Oh yer..."


----------



## Mininana

papertiger said:


> LOL
> 
> Sometimes I look at a picture and think  "I don't remember taking that pic" and then realise it's actually not me, it's someone else with the same scarf/hat/bag/belt
> 
> Other times, for a split second I think "why is that woman wearing my scarf?" "Oh yer..."





that is too funny!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> LOL
> 
> Sometimes I look at a picture and think  "I don't remember taking that pic" and then realise it's actually not me, it's someone else with the same scarf/hat/bag/belt
> 
> Other times, for a split second I think "why is that woman wearing my scarf?" "Oh yer..."



Love your sense of humor, *PT*.


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your sense of humor, *PT*.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> As promised here are some mod shots [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993915
> View attachment 2993916



Ohhhhhh pretty!!! Thx for the action pics! Love it dear!


----------



## HGT

Oh dear, why is it so hard to find 13mm belt kits?  All I want is a Red/Black in 75.  [emoji17]


----------



## Surin

I bought this birthday gift for my husband, black/chocolate 42 mm belt


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Surin said:


> I bought this birthday gift for my husband, black/chocolate 42 mm belt


He's so lucky. It's really nice


----------



## graycat5

Does anyone happen to know if the Craie/Blanc perforated belt was made in the 42mm size?


----------



## graycat5

42mm Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:


----------



## ecofashionnews

HGT said:


> Oh dear, why is it so hard to find 13mm belt kits?  All I want is a Red/Black in 75.  [emoji17]




I am waiting for the 13mm belt kits in 75 too! [emoji3]


----------



## Surin

LOUKPEACH said:


> He's so lucky. It's really nice


 thanks Loukpeach, I would say i'm lucky to find this belt since this color is difficult to come in my country. I've been searching for 3 months and finally got that. And my husband is very happy because he likes black color so much.


----------



## Serva1

graycat5 said:


> 42mm Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:




Beautiful combo [emoji7] I bought bleu sapphir/black at FSH


Both the colour of the buckle and strap is a little more navy than in my pic. IMO they blend perfectly.


----------



## LittleMy17

valencia_ said:


> I waited for a while and finally I got it..  rose gold cdc



Gorgeous!  Lucky you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Beautiful combo [emoji7] I bought bleu sapphir/black at FSH
> View attachment 3009847
> 
> Both the colour of the buckle and strap is a little more navy than in my pic. IMO they blend perfectly.



Gorgeous belt strap and amazing coordinating buckle, *Serva*. Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Serva1 said:


> Beautiful combo [emoji7] I bought bleu sapphir/black at FSH
> View attachment 3009847
> 
> Both the colour of the buckle and strap is a little more navy than in my pic. IMO they blend perfectly.


This belt is so nice


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous belt strap and amazing coordinating buckle, *Serva*. Congrats!




Thank you dear Vigee [emoji173]&#65039; I enjoy the combo too. So happy I'm finally twins with you, because I  got the gamma buckle in phw from FSH, purchased with this strap, to go with one of my craie belts. This buckle was bought earlier this year and has been waiting for the perfect strap. Mission accomplished [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

LOUKPEACH said:


> This belt is so nice




Thank you Loukpeach [emoji173]&#65039; Blue has always been one of my favourite colours [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Loukpeach [emoji173]&#65039; Blue has always been one of my favourite colours [emoji1]



*Serva*, maybe a Bleu Saphir B to coordinate with your new belt, enabling here!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## papertiger

graycat5 said:


> 42mm Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:



I was looking longingly and admiringly at this combo the other day, it's totally lovely and I can see this being a great strap to travel with as both sides of the belt coordinate beautifully   



Serva1 said:


> Beautiful combo [emoji7] I bought bleu sapphir/black at FSH
> View attachment 3009847
> 
> Both the colour of the buckle and strap is a little more navy than in my pic. IMO they blend perfectly.



Stylish and very practical combo *Serva*


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Serva*, maybe a Bleu Saphir B to coordinate with your new belt, enabling here!




I definitely need a blue bag Vigee [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

papertiger said:


> I was looking longingly and admiringly at this combo the other day, it's totally lovely and I can see this being a great strap to travel with as both sides of the belt coordinate beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stylish and very practical combo *Serva*




Thank you papertiger, yes very practical and so nice not to wear black box/swift all the time


----------



## megeve12

Sorry for being OT!  

But does anyone know what happened to the belt kit sub category in EU-H?  Since a week, it says this page doesn't exist anymore!


----------



## bunnycat

wanted to share my new 13mm belt in bleu sapphir/black with Focus buckle here :


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bunnycat said:


> wanted to share my new 13mm belt in bleu sapphir/black with Focus buckle here :
> 
> View attachment 3015079


Thin and beautiful


----------



## Serva1

bunnycat said:


> wanted to share my new 13mm belt in bleu sapphir/black with Focus buckle here :
> 
> View attachment 3015079




This is a very beautiful combo


----------



## JaDeGirL01

Ladies, I hope you can help me with a question.  My friend purchased a CDC black/gold belt for me in Spain but they gave her the men's version with the dual tapered ends.  Is this a new unisex strap policy?  Would they allow an even exchange for the women's version with squared end at a US store?


----------



## bunnycat

Serva1 said:


> This is a very beautiful combo





LOUKPEACH said:


> Thin and beautiful




Thank you Serva and LOUKPEACH! I love the rose gold tone buckle with this!


----------



## HGT

JaDeGirL01 said:


> Ladies, I hope you can help me with a question.  My friend purchased a CDC black/gold belt for me in Spain but they gave her the men's version with the dual tapered ends.  Is this a new unisex strap policy?  Would they allow an even exchange for the women's version with squared end at a US store?




If you have the receipt, they do international exchange.


----------



## JaDeGirL01

I contacted the store and they told me that the new belts are now dual tapered at both ends.  No more squared ends.  I went ahead and had extra holes punched at H.  It's too bad they only do two holes here in the US.  The one in Madrid said they could do three.


----------



## S'Mom

Ugh.....went in to buy my husband a belt kit on the USA site and it says the page doesn't exist anymore...is this true or do you think they're just updating it????

Hermes drives me nuts I swear....


----------



## 000

S'Mom said:


> Ugh.....went in to buy my husband a belt kit on the USA site and it says the page doesn't exist anymore...is this true or do you think they're just updating it????
> 
> Hermes drives me nuts I swear....


I'm having the same issue...everything works fine except for the 42 mm


----------



## lovexchanel

wondering if anyone can help me out?

i bought a belt kit a few years ago and only worn it a few times. 

today when i went to wear it, i noticed on the back of the belt buckle there is a small TARNISH (kind of brown/black). its about 1 cm thick...

will H replate this for me? 

thanks for any advice, i've always stored it in a dust bag in a dark corner of my closet


----------



## Surin

My 13 mm belt blue shappire/black


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## HGT

Surin said:


> My 13 mm belt blue shappire/black




Nice!


----------



## bunnycat

Surin said:


> My 13 mm belt blue shappire/black



Nice! We're twins!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Surin said:


> My 13 mm belt blue shappire/black


Real nice


----------



## Cyph3r

Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).


----------



## bagidiotic

Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).



Awesome  match
Soooooo nice


----------



## bunnycat

Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).



Gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).




Beautiful and elegant [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).



Gorgeous, *Cyph*! Happy to be your CDC twin.


----------



## mousdioufe

32 black and gold perforated, love the Epsom on both side. Finally a mat black !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me, vintage 1988 Hermes belt with horse buckle.


----------



## papertiger

Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).





Surin said:


> My 13 mm belt blue shappire/black



Very nice looking belts Cyph and Surin



mousdioufe said:


> 32 black and gold perforated, love the Epsom on both side. Finally a mat black !



Very good looking belt combo there 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me, vintage 1988 Hermes belt with horse buckle.



This is magnificnt


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> This is magnificnt



Thank you!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).


These are fantasy!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me, vintage 1988 Hermes belt with horse buckle.




Priceless and major congrats, *H Nuttynut*!!!


----------



## Cyph3r

Thank you....love that! 



LOUKPEACH said:


> These are fantasy!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Cyph3r

Many thanks 



Serva1 said:


> Beautiful and elegant [emoji1]


----------



## Cyph3r

Yes! Same here. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, *Cyph*! Happy to be your CDC twin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me, vintage 1988 Hermes belt with horse buckle.



Wow this is so special!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Surin said:


> My 13 mm belt blue shappire/black





mousdioufe said:


> 32 black and gold perforated, love the Epsom on both side. Finally a mat black !





Cyph3r said:


> Craie/Argile 13mm belt kit with Rose-gold H (and matching CDC).



Lovely beltkits ladies!!!!!!!!!! Sooo addictive!!!


----------



## Cyph3r

Love this!! 



mousdioufe said:


> 32 black and gold perforated, love the Epsom on both side. Finally a mat black !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Priceless and major congrats, *H Nuttynut*!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow this is so special!!!!



Thank you *Vigee* and *IF*!!  

I waffled for the longest time about which Constance *H* belt to get - texture, color, size, etc.  I'm not really fond of logos, so just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger.  When I saw this, I fell in love!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you *Vigee* and *IF*!!
> 
> I waffled for the longest time about which Constance *H* belt to get - texture, color, size, etc.  I'm not really fond of logos, so just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger.  When I saw this, I fell in love!!



I agree. I used to really like the Constance one but in the past year or so I've been running away from blatant logos of all types so I've decided it's a "no" on the Constance belt (or purse). I do like subtle/subliminal logos and distinctive trade dress. 

Speaking of, can't seem to find any info on the Dogon belt or find any pictures. Does anyone have any info/opinions on this style? I am talking about an actual belt not the strap belt for the wallet.  Thanks.


----------



## LaChocolat

LaChocolat said:


> I agree. I used to really like the Constance one but in the past year or so I've been running away from blatant logos of all types so I've decided it's a "no" on the Constance belt (or purse). I do like subtle/subliminal logos and distinctive trade dress.
> 
> Speaking of, can't seem to find any info on the Dogon belt or find any pictures. Does anyone have any info/opinions on this style? I am talking about an actual belt not the strap belt for the wallet.  Thanks.



Decided against this belt as I wasn't really liking the colour combo. 

I do have a general belt question. Since I will be buying second hand and can't try it on, would you say a size 75 would fit a person who is size 0 /25 inch waist?   I am looking for something to go over skirts, dresses and even longer shirts at the natural waist (not hip) and not in a belt loop.


----------



## lovexchanel

has anyone gotten their belt buckle polished? 

if so can you share your story (cost included)

thank you


----------



## spinskybolt

Expertise from TPF needed here... 

I recently bought a belt for my dad in size 100, and after I unveiled the box I realized the tapering end of the belt where the buckle is located looks different from my other H belts - it appears much longer... Is this normal?

TIA 




My normal belts end like this...


----------



## jp_536

spinskybolt said:


> Expertise from TPF needed here...
> 
> I recently bought a belt for my dad in size 100, and after I unveiled the box I realized the tapering end of the belt where the buckle is located looks different from my other H belts - it appears much longer... Is this normal?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3044694
> 
> 
> My normal belts end like this...
> 
> View attachment 3044707




Yes, I believe this is how they're making the men's belts now. Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong. But i remember reading this on this thread a while back.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

spinskybolt said:


> Expertise from TPF needed here...
> 
> I recently bought a belt for my dad in size 100, and after I unveiled the box I realized the tapering end of the belt where the buckle is located looks different from my other H belts - it appears much longer... Is this normal?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3044694
> 
> 
> My normal belts end like this...
> 
> View attachment 3044707


I like them both. Your dad is so lucky


----------



## hacky

jp_536 said:


> Yes, I believe this is how they're making the men's belts now. Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong. But i remember reading this on this thread a while back.



you probably read it here
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/official-hermes-belt-thread-562026-218.html#post28403355


----------



## MAGJES

Quick Question!

I wear a 65 on my waist but it's in the last hole so I've thought about trying the* size 62.*

I'm talking with a seller right now about one but she said* the length is 23 inches*??  Does that sound right?    My sz: 65 is 31 inches long.     That can't be right.


----------



## bunnycat

MAGJES said:


> Quick Question!
> 
> I wear a 65 on my waist but it's in the last hole so I've thought about trying the* size 62.*
> 
> I'm talking with a seller right now about one but she said* the length is 23 inches*??  Does that sound right?    My sz: 65 is 31 inches long.     That can't be right.



I don't know if that is right or not, but I did look at a belt (vintage-ish) a few months ago that was marked 85, but the measurements were more like a 65.  If you could ask them to measure from the hole that the buckle goes through down to the middle hole on the other end where the multiple holes are that will tell you more since that is how H sizes the belts.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## youssefm

Does anyone know the price of the 32mm belt kit with the regular H buckle in Europe? Hoping to find one in Germany and get the VAT back! (What's the regular, VAT included price)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JaDeGirL01

32 mm H belts are 580.


----------



## Lawseenai

Hi everyone 

I would be buy my first H belt kit. I am normally a 25/26 in jeans. Should I get the 85 cm? I m looking at the 32 mm option.

Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lawseenai said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I would be buy my first H belt kit. I am normally a 25/26 in jeans. Should I get the 85 cm? I m looking at the 32 mm option.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there, I wear a 26/27 jean and take an 85 size, so I think you should go down a size or two. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lawseenai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi there, I wear a 26/27 jean and take an 85 size, so I think you should go down a size or two. Hope that helps!




Thanks for your help! Do u use the middle hole? Just trying to see if I can get 85 and use the smallest hole ... Becuz size 80 is like 2.5 inches smaller.. Thanks again!


----------



## preciousp

First of all can someone please tell me if the belt Kyle is wearing in the pic below is a 42mm or 32mm?  Don't know if it's just the lighting or what but it doesn't look like the Constance buckle but the strap looks really wide.   Also, I only own one H belt which is the 42mm.  Today I received a 32mm ordered from H.com & was really surprised at how lightweight the strap & buckle seem.  I didn't know if they have always been this way or if I'm just used to the Constance which is quite heavy.


----------



## tonkamama

preciousp said:


> First of all can someone please tell me if the belt Kyle is wearing in the pic below is a 42mm or 32mm?  Don't know if it's just the lighting or what but it doesn't look like the Constance buckle but the strap looks really wide.   Also, I only own one H belt which is the 42mm.  Today I received a 32mm ordered from H.com & was really surprised at how lightweight the strap & buckle seem.  I didn't know if they have always been this way or if I'm just used to the Constance which is quite heavy.



I agree...it could be the lighting.

I love my 42mm with the "thick and heavy" Constance buckle.  

The 32mm in general is lighter.  IMO, we need both in our closet!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lawseenai said:


> Thanks for your help! Do u use the middle hole? Just trying to see if I can get 85 and use the smallest hole ... *Becuz size 80 is like 2.5 inches smaller*.. Thanks again!



It totally depends on where I am wearing my H belt ~ on my waist it is on the tightest hole and I had my cobbler add an additional one.

The 80 is 2.5 inches smaller, geez that is a lot! Maybe get the 85 and add a hole to it. Are you near a store to try one on or use a measuring tape ~ the middle hole on the belt is where it is measured KWIM?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

preciousp said:


> First of all can someone please tell me if the belt Kyle is wearing in the pic below is a 42mm or 32mm?  Don't know if it's just the lighting or what but it doesn't look like the Constance buckle but the strap looks really wide.   Also, I only own one H belt which is the 42mm.  Today I received a 32mm ordered from H.com & was really surprised at how lightweight the strap & buckle seem.  I didn't know if they have always been this way or if I'm just used to the Constance which is quite heavy.



Hmmm, I only own 32mm H belts and that looks like a 42mm belt on Kyle. That will be my guess.


----------



## preciousp

Thanks so much for the responses!


----------



## LaChocolat

Is there such a thing as a Hapi belt? I've also seen it referenced as Api III?


----------



## lovexchanel

Lawseenai said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I would be buy my first H belt kit. I am normally a 25/26 in jeans. Should I get the 85 cm? I m looking at the 32 mm option.
> 
> Thanks!


I wear a size 25 and i got the 85 cm, i wear it on the middle hole


----------



## Lawseenai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It totally depends on where I am wearing my H belt ~ on my waist it is on the tightest hole and I had my cobbler add an additional one.
> 
> 
> 
> The 80 is 2.5 inches smaller, geez that is a lot! Maybe get the 85 and add a hole to it. Are you near a store to try one on or use a measuring tape ~ the middle hole on the belt is where it is measured KWIM?







lovexchanel said:


> I wear a size 25 and i got the 85 cm, i wear it on the middle hole




Thanks ladies! I think I will get the 85 cm cuz it gives me some room for potentially gaining weight! Lol! Thanks again!


----------



## jp_536

Lawseenai said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I would be buy my first H belt kit. I am normally a 25/26 in jeans. Should I get the 85 cm? I m looking at the 32 mm option.
> 
> Thanks!







lovexchanel said:


> I wear a size 25 and i got the 85 cm, i wear it on the middle hole




I wear 25/26 as well. I always get the 85 (32mm) . And get 2 holes punched in. My belts/jeans sit right above my hip bones and not at the natural waist. 80 was way too small for options. Lol . 80 could work if I was getting the 13mm or 24 mm and intending for wearing with skirts and dress and at the natural waist. GL!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lawseenai said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I will get the 85 cm cuz it gives me some room for potentially gaining weight! Lol! Thanks again!



Let us know which H belt that you get!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Sally90

Hello,

My uncle purchased a belt overseas but didn't receive the foam to put your belt around, the SA said it was because the belt size were over 95cm. Is it true?

Thank You in advance!


----------



## sonaale

I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

sonaale said:


> I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!



32mm is the largest size i've recently seen available in stores and online.  Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## pcil

sonaale said:


> I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!




They have 42mm but I've heard it's harder to find 42mm these days.


----------



## valencia_

sonaale said:


> I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!



Hi, did u purchase anything from Paris store before they offer u a birkin? Thanks


----------



## Katel

sonaale said:


> I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!





42mm is the largest strap currently, and H only offers a small set of colors each season...I've never seen gold; there is a vache natural color (I have it with white, got it last year - it may still be available where you are), and it's in the gold family, good luck.

You could buy a gold 32mm, they're available, while you're waiting for 42mm...you may like it better, 42mm is pretty large.


----------



## HGT

valencia_ said:


> Hi, did u purchase anything from Paris store before they offer u a birkin? Thanks




+1
Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sonaale said:


> I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!





Katel said:


> 42mm is the largest strap currently, and H only offers a small set of colors each season...I've never seen gold; there is a vache natural color (I have it with white, got it last year - it may still be available where you are), and it's in the gold family, good luck.
> 
> *You could buy a gold 32mm, they're available, while you're waiting for 42mm...you may like it better, 42mm is pretty large.*



*sonaale*, I think you should probably be able to find the gold/black H belt kit very easily in the 32mm ~ I have it and wear it often. 

Agree with *Katel*, the 42mm is pretty large and there is usually a greater range of 32mm straps offered by H. 

Let us know what you decide to do and congrats on your Paris gold B.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sonaale said:


> I am currently in Paris and just got my first birkin in gold.  I am very very new to the Hermes world. I am looking for the largest H (constance?) belt buckle and therefor need the widest belt. I also impulse bought the loafers in gold. When I asked the SA for the widest belt in gold, I was informed that they never received them for the season!? I am confused and not sure if the information is accurate.  Tomorrow is my last day here and I hope to fund the belt befor i leave. Please advise. Thanks!



The sa was probably just saying they didn't receive that color in 42mm this season. They DO exist because I have a gold to orange 42 strap from maybe 2 years ago. U Just have to keep searching and asking Hun. GL and congrats on your B and shoes. I have the same combo!!!


----------



## quad8s

Is it true that the H store will not add a hole to make the belt strap larger, but only smaller? Thanks!


----------



## mistikat

valencia_ said:


> Hi, did u purchase anything from Paris store before they offer u a birkin? Thanks


 


HGT said:


> +1
> Thanks!


 
There is an extensive discussion on this topic in the Paris bags thread, in the shopping forum. It would be appreciated if this thread stays on topic regarding belts.

Thanks.


----------



## sonaale

Thanks everyone 
I ended up getting the 42mm belt in white/Vache with the large gold H buckle and the 32mm belt in black/gold with the medium silver H buckle in Paris. 

My dream belt is the 42mm with gold and orange. Will continue the hunt and ask my local SA.

I wrote about my experience in Paris in the thread listed by mistikat...I had no prior purchase history in France. 
Good luck!


----------



## LaChocolat

I wanted to assist anyone who's in the reseller market. My vintage clou de selle belt arrived today. It is a size 65 and although the style is somewhat adjustable I can fully close it. This size works if you are a true size 0, want to wear it as a waist belt and have a 25.5 inch or smaller waist. Hope this helps!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LaChocolat said:


> View attachment 3070741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to assist anyone who's in the reseller market. My vintage clou de selle belt arrived today. It is a size 65 and although the style is somewhat adjustable I can fully close it. This size works if you are a true size 0, want to wear it as a waist belt and have a 25.5 inch or smaller waist. Hope this helps!


Love how you put everything together


----------



## LaChocolat

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love how you put everything together



Thanks LOUKPEACH.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ilysukixD

I have a question, if my waist is 24 inch and i normally wear size 24/25, what length should i get if I want to wear it on my waist?


----------



## Mininana

ilysukixD said:


> I have a question, if my waist is 24 inch and i normally wear size 24/25, what length should i get if I want to wear it on my waist?




The same exact cm your waist is

Probably a 65


----------



## ilysukixD

Mininana said:


> The same exact cm your waist is
> 
> Probably a 65



What length should i get if i would like to wear it on my hips? Would it be a different size?


----------



## Mininana

ilysukixD said:


> What length should i get if i would like to wear it on my hips? Would it be a different size?




Then go ahead and measure your hips

Depending on your body style, you might or might not need a diff style 


Before I got pregnant, I was 108lbs and 5.2". Not very thin for an Asian body but definitely not big either. Size 25. An 85 was perfect for me because I never wore the belt all the way up my waist


----------



## LaChocolat

ilysukixD said:


> What length should i get if i would like to wear it on my hips? Would it be a different size?



On your true waist a 65 should work. If you want it to fit on your hips then measure around your  hips to see what the measurement is. No one can tell you the answer without the measurement as even women with the same waist size can vastly differ on hip size. 

My picture a few posts above in this thread shows a size 65 on my 25 inch waist. It's a true waist belt and it's exactly how I want it to fit. I can't wear it anywhere else than there and there's no room for any size fluctuation on my part.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Just wondering if anyone ever saw a 32mm blue atoll belt strap pop up in any stores?

So far I think we've only seen the skinny size and thick 42mm size?


----------



## hedgwin99

MsHermesAU said:


> Just wondering if anyone ever saw a 32mm blue atoll belt strap pop up in any stores?
> 
> So far I think we've only seen the skinny size and thick 42mm size?




I would adore a blue atoll strap! Need to contact my SA [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## jp_536

MsHermesAU said:


> Just wondering if anyone ever saw a 32mm blue atoll belt strap pop up in any stores?
> 
> So far I think we've only seen the skinny size and thick 42mm size?




Been waiting for it too!!! I'm hoping they have it in 32! I assumed in 42 and 24, they'd also have 32. But I guess you never know.


----------



## WilliamLion

MsHermesAU said:


> Just wondering if anyone ever saw a 32mm blue atoll belt strap pop up in any stores?
> 
> So far I think we've only seen the skinny size and thick 42mm size?



I went to several boutiques and they all said they have never seen one in 32mm


----------



## qwertyz

I brought my 13mm belt to hermes today to add additional holes so I can wear it at my waist. The SA warned me that as the hole will be manually punched and the puncher given by hermes is meant for 32mm belts, the hole may not be aligned. I really wanted to wear it on my waist so I said lets do one first so I can see what it is like. After he punched the hole, my heart sank when I saw the result. The spacing was ok but the position of the hole is lower than the original 3 (see attached picture). I need at least one more hole so I can wear it at my waist but I'm uncertain as to whether I want the additional one to be done at hermes or go to a shoe repair shop. If I leave it as it is, the misaligned hole will be covered by the leather if I use the last original hole. But if I use any of the other original holes, the misalignment is pretty obvious IMO. 

To be honest, I got the 13mm belt so I can wear it at my waist with dresses. I'm trying to convince myself it's ok. What's done is done and I should get the additional holes punched so I can wear it at my waist and it covers the 'misaligned' hole or all other additional holes. Problem is, if I get it done at hermes, when I use any of the additional misaligned holes, the belt does not aligned properly (see picture attached). 

Has anyone else asked hermes to punch an additional hole on their 13mm belt? Was it centralized? 

What should I do now? Add more holes or leave it as it is?


----------



## Txoceangirl

qwertyz said:


> I brought my 13mm belt to hermes today to add additional holes so I can wear it at my waist. The SA warned me that as the hole will be manually punched and the puncher given by hermes is meant for 32mm belts, the hole may not be aligned. I really wanted to wear it on my waist so I said lets do one first so I can see what it is like. After he punched the hole, my heart sank when I saw the result. The spacing was ok but the position of the hole is lower than the original 3 (see attached picture). I need at least one more hole so I can wear it at my waist but I'm uncertain as to whether I want the additional one to be done at hermes or go to a shoe repair shop. If I leave it as it is, the misaligned hole will be covered by the leather if I use the last original hole. But if I use any of the other original holes, the misalignment is pretty obvious IMO.
> 
> To be honest, I got the 13mm belt so I can wear it at my waist with dresses. I'm trying to convince myself it's ok. What's done is done and I should get the additional holes punched so I can wear it at my waist and it covers the 'misaligned' hole or all other additional holes. Problem is, if I get it done at hermes, when I use any of the additional misaligned holes, the belt does not aligned properly (see picture attached).
> 
> Has anyone else asked hermes to punch an additional hole on their 13mm belt? Was it centralized?
> 
> What should I do now? Add more holes or leave it as it is?
> 
> View attachment 3074933
> 
> View attachment 3074934


From your second photo, I don't think anyone would notice the alignment issue as they would be looking at you, in your entirety and not directly at the belt and certainly not as close up as the photo.  What if a cobbler centralized the next hole? Would you feel better wearing it then?


----------



## chihuahua127

qwertyz said:


> I brought my 13mm belt to hermes today to add additional holes so I can wear it at my waist. The SA warned me that as the hole will be manually punched and the puncher given by hermes is meant for 32mm belts, the hole may not be aligned. I really wanted to wear it on my waist so I said lets do one first so I can see what it is like. After he punched the hole, my heart sank when I saw the result. The spacing was ok but the position of the hole is lower than the original 3 (see attached picture). I need at least one more hole so I can wear it at my waist but I'm uncertain as to whether I want the additional one to be done at hermes or go to a shoe repair shop. If I leave it as it is, the misaligned hole will be covered by the leather if I use the last original hole. But if I use any of the other original holes, the misalignment is pretty obvious IMO.
> 
> To be honest, I got the 13mm belt so I can wear it at my waist with dresses. I'm trying to convince myself it's ok. What's done is done and I should get the additional holes punched so I can wear it at my waist and it covers the 'misaligned' hole or all other additional holes. Problem is, if I get it done at hermes, when I use any of the additional misaligned holes, the belt does not aligned properly (see picture attached).
> 
> Has anyone else asked hermes to punch an additional hole on their 13mm belt? Was it centralized?
> 
> What should I do now? Add more holes or leave it as it is?
> 
> View attachment 3074933
> 
> View attachment 3074934







Txoceangirl said:


> From your second photo, I don't think anyone would notice the alignment issue as they would be looking at you, in your entirety and not directly at the belt and certainly not as close up as the photo.  What if a cobbler centralized the next hole? Would you feel better wearing it then?




Agree with txoceangirl. I always buy the 13mm for wearing at the waist, as you do, and I buy exact size so I never had holes punched. But I've requested H to punch holes in my 24mm belts and imprevisible bracelet (not their standard belt thickness) and it's always aligned well. There was a time I even requested for extra holes on hapi bracelet but that is smaller hole so they recommended me to go to a flagship store where the craftsman will have more appropriate tools. With what your SA said even before they punched the hole, maybe it's better for you go to a trusted cobbler to align the last hole? Unless you can go to a flagship store near you. You need the extra hole so you can maximize use of your belt. Feel bad for you, but as you already mentioned, the unaligned hole will be hidden when you wear it with one more additional hole, so don't worry.


----------



## cr1stalangel

qwertyz said:


> I brought my 13mm belt to hermes today to add additional holes so I can wear it at my waist. The SA warned me that as the hole will be manually punched and the puncher given by hermes is meant for 32mm belts, the hole may not be aligned. I really wanted to wear it on my waist so I said lets do one first so I can see what it is like. After he punched the hole, my heart sank when I saw the result. The spacing was ok but the position of the hole is lower than the original 3 (see attached picture). I need at least one more hole so I can wear it at my waist but I'm uncertain as to whether I want the additional one to be done at hermes or go to a shoe repair shop. If I leave it as it is, the misaligned hole will be covered by the leather if I use the last original hole. But if I use any of the other original holes, the misalignment is pretty obvious IMO.
> 
> To be honest, I got the 13mm belt so I can wear it at my waist with dresses. I'm trying to convince myself it's ok. What's done is done and I should get the additional holes punched so I can wear it at my waist and it covers the 'misaligned' hole or all other additional holes. Problem is, if I get it done at hermes, when I use any of the additional misaligned holes, the belt does not aligned properly (see picture attached).
> 
> Has anyone else asked hermes to punch an additional hole on their 13mm belt? Was it centralized?
> 
> What should I do now? Add more holes or leave it as it is?
> 
> View attachment 3074933
> 
> View attachment 3074934



Agh, I feel your pain. Happened to me too, the hole added by H was not aligned, not the same size hole and looked obvious because it's a 42mm belt.  Nothing I can do but did feel the pain and annoyed. I mean it's rather simple process, my Mom still have a punch holder and She always do it herself perfectly. 
If I were you, if you don't put another hole in to wear on your waist, you will not wear the belt as much as you would've. Bring it to a shoe repairer place, get it done. Or, buy your own punch holder and do it yourself. This way, if it's aligned or not, you'll feel differently.


----------



## qwertyz

Thank you, dearies! I feel much better now.  



Txoceangirl said:


> From your second photo, I don't think anyone would notice the alignment issue as they would be looking at you, in your entirety and not directly at the belt and certainly not as close up as the photo.  What if a cobbler centralized the next hole? Would you feel better wearing it then?



I would definitely feel better wearing it if a cobbler centralised the next hole.  It is going to be covered anyways, but I would not be adding any extra holes to my other 13mm belts for sure.  I am not sure if I should go to a cobbler.  I called one today and he said to bring it down so he can see if he has the correct tool size to punch the hole.  I will bring it down tomorrow.  Otherwise, I might as cr1stalangel suggested do it myself.  




cr1stalangel said:


> Agh, I feel your pain. Happened to me too, the hole added by H was not aligned, not the same size hole and looked obvious because it's a 42mm belt.  Nothing I can do but did feel the pain and annoyed. I mean it's rather simple process, my Mom still have a punch holder and She always do it herself perfectly.
> If I were you, if you don't put another hole in to wear on your waist, you will not wear the belt as much as you would've. Bring it to a shoe repairer place, get it done. Or, buy your own punch holder and do it yourself. This way, if it's aligned or not, you'll feel differently.



You are right, I wouldn't be wearing this as much if I do not punch an additional hole.  I got this black/bleu sapphire one to wear on my waist and have another black/gold one for my jeans.  I have a hole puncher but it is pretty old.  I have just ordered a new one but will bring it down to the cobbler tomorrow to see if he can do it.   I agree that if it is not aligned as a result of my own DIY, I would not feel as bad as I feel now.




chihuahua127 said:


> Agree with txoceangirl. I always buy the 13mm for wearing at the waist, as you do, and I buy exact size so I never had holes punched. But I've requested H to punch holes in my 24mm belts and imprevisible bracelet (not their standard belt thickness) and it's always aligned well. There was a time I even requested for extra holes on hapi bracelet but that is smaller hole so they recommended me to go to a flagship store where the craftsman will have more appropriate tools. With what your SA said even before they punched the hole, maybe it's better for you go to a trusted cobbler to align the last hole? Unless you can go to a flagship store near you. You need the extra hole so you can maximize use of your belt. Feel bad for you, but as you already mentioned, the unaligned hole will be hidden when you wear it with one more additional hole, so don't worry.



I wish they had my exact size.  It took me a long time to hunt down a size 70 and it is still too big. I had to get it because I really love the look of the 13mm belt.  I wish there was a flagship store with a craftsman in my country.  I really do take comfort in that the misaligned hole will be covered if I get the next one right.


----------



## Valentinegirl

For $50 you could have the belt cut down and you wouldn't have had to add a hole. THat's what they did with my belt. THey said too many holes is unattractive, let us just cut it down for you and it will look great. You cannot tell. This should not have been done, they could have taken an inch off the opposite end of the belt and not ruin it. You should complain to the manager. You should have been given the proper advice and guidance. They didnt' say the hole wouldn't be aligned but they said it would look unattractive, so they usually just take off some leather from the other end and stitch it. Y ou would never know. I would put in a complaint.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## qwertyz

Valentinegirl said:


> For $50 you could have the belt cut down and you wouldn't have had to add a hole. THat's what they did with my belt. THey said too many holes is unattractive, let us just cut it down for you and it will look great. You cannot tell. This should not have been done, they could have taken an inch off the opposite end of the belt and not ruin it. You should complain to the manager. You should have been given the proper advice and guidance. They didnt' say the hole wouldn't be aligned but they said it would look unattractive, so they usually just take off some leather from the other end and stitch it. Y ou would never know. I would put in a complaint.




Oh, that is good to know. I have 2 other belts and may consider the cutting option. Thanks!


----------



## Valentinegirl

Honestly, I would speak to the manager and write a letter to Hermes USA president too. Why on earth would they be telling people to make holes in the belt when it comes out crooked? That's not good customer service. I wasn't told about anything being crooked. In fact they said that wasn't a problem because I asked if the holes would align and they said no problem. However, they told me when you have an extra hole put in the belt, it shows and is unsightly. Sothey recommended cutting the belt off from the other end and it came out perfect. Why would they have someone putting in holes who cannot do it properly?  That person who they are using is obviously unqualified. That's their problem not yours and I would ask why you were directed to a proper option.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I would report them to the Better Business Bureau and not mention they told you it would come out crooked. Since NYC told me that's no problem they should fire the person doing it.


----------



## visualdesigner

Hi guys, I bought a brushed gold buckle last year and it got several  scratches on my buckle through the year. And i heard some people saying  that the brushed buckle could not be refurbish but for the polished,  yes. And how much does refurbishing the belt cost actually? My SA told me she couldn't let me know until the belt was sent to Italy and the costs will depends on the belt's conditions. Well, I've go through many posts but still couldn't get my question  answered yet. Hope somebody sees this and help me solve my problem!  Thanks


----------



## MsHermesAU

WilliamLion said:


> I went to several boutiques and they all said they have never seen one in 32mm



Thanks for the intel WilliamLion! It's such a shame it doesn't come in 32mm


----------



## Valentinegirl

they can exchange it for $100 often. They do that for the shiny one now. However, if it's just a 1 year old they may not


----------



## visualdesigner

Hi and thanks for answering my question! You may be right if it's still early to send for a refinish. So the Hermes store still did not provide a refinish service for a brushed/matte belt buckle yet?


----------



## Swaggy

Hey, do you ladies have any idea whether this belt is real? 
xxx


----------



## mistikat

Swaggy said:


> Hey, do you ladies have any idea whether this belt is real?
> Xxx



Sorry; we ask that all authentication questions go into the relevant thread but we no longer authenticate belts. Please consider a paid service. Thanks.


----------



## devilangel

Hi everyone! Long time member here, but first time here posting in Hermes. 
I am looking to purchase a pre-loved Hermes belt.
I was going to post it in the Authenticate This! thread here in tPF but I saw that belts are not to be evaluated. 

I understand replicas are getting really close to the real thing now, especially with belts.
So I want to ask if you ladies can recommend an authenticating service company who will specialize in Hermes and good at looking at their belts. 
(The item in question is a 2000 year constance belt). 

I was considering Authenticate4u as their name is heavily mentioned here on tPF... do they specialize in Hermes belts?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## afsweet

So DH has an H au Carre, and 1 of the sides became bent! He thinks it happened when his buckle fell. When he mentioned this to a store manager (we bought the buckle elsewhere though), the SM was very surprised and said that shouldn't have happened because it's solid. He told DH to bring it in next time, and they'll send it to Paris to see what they say. Has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## bluenavy

I need your help.  I have 2 belt kits,.  They are squared at the end where the buckle goes.  My BFF bought one and her's is tapered at both ends. I thought that was strange.  I came across on this thread that this is mens.  Please let me know if this she ended up getting a men's by mistake?


----------



## lovemyrescues

I am so excited!  I finally bit the bullet and getting the 32mm black/brown with a Silver H from a reputable consignment shop WITH the box.  Yay.  I am sending it to my mom's and will pick it up next Saturday.  It is in excellent condition as well.


----------



## lovemyrescues

Hey all just saw this if anyone is interested...bought from this site before https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=33975


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lgreenfield said:


> I am so excited!  I finally bit the bullet and getting the 32mm black/brown with a Silver H from a reputable consignment shop WITH the box.  Yay.  I am sending it to my mom's and will pick it up next Saturday.  It is in excellent condition as well.



That wonderful! That's a classic combo so I'm sure u will get a ton of use from it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## lovemyrescues

Israeli_Flava said:


> That wonderful! That's a classic combo so I'm sure u will get a ton of use from it!!!



Thank you I cannot wait!


----------



## finefrenzy

Hello everyone

I'm eyeing on a vintage belt at the moment but I'm a bit skeptical about it because the width of the belt isn't the standard 24mm. It's a 28mm. The seller said Hermes changed the width over the years. The belt has a Circle Z (1996). 
My question is that did Hermes change the width size over the years? I know at the moment, the standard size 13mm, 24mm, 32mm and 42mm.
Did 28mm exist in the 90's? 
Your answers are highly appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
Still in *


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> 
> Still in *




Wow! Nice [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## jubileedatejust

Hi,

I am a male newbie on this forum, I currently have 2 Hermes belt kit.
just purchased them this year.

First purchase was the brushed gold - orange / black 
and the gold H au Carre was just recent with gold / black


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jubileedatejust said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a male newbie on this forum, I currently have 2 Hermes belt kit.
> just purchased them this year.
> 
> First purchase was the brushed gold - orange / black
> and the gold H au Carre was just recent with gold / black


Great one!


----------



## bluenavy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit*
> *Still in *


 
Gorgeous


----------



## BKKTina

I have the strangest question ever. Do your CDC belts clink? I recently bought a 32 CDC belt kit from one of the H boutiques, and although I love the whole look, the ring makes small musical clinking sounds as I walk. I'm guessing this is normal, and that there's no way to stop it, but do you ever get used to it? I guess I'm not quite used to being serenaded by my belt!


----------



## legal2shop

^ yes they do clink! I feel like a cow sometimes, but a dainty one because the sound is dainty too.

Read somewhere that you can put a drop of colorless nail polish on the buckles - where the metals hit each other to prevent the belt from making a sound. Haven't tried it yet but it sounds sensible.

I just try glide instead of walk!


----------



## BalLVLover

BKKTina said:


> I have the strangest question ever. Do your CDC belts clink? I recently bought a 32 CDC belt kit from one of the H boutiques, and although I love the whole look, the ring makes small musical clinking sounds as I walk. I'm guessing this is normal, and that there's no way to stop it, but do you ever get used to it? I guess I'm not quite used to being serenaded by my belt!




Yes, they do and it kind of makes me crazy. While I can handle the clicking on a CDC bracelet I can't on the belt. I stick a tiny glue dot (I have a package of them for scrap booking and you can get them at the craft store) and stick the ring to the metal plate so it doesn't move. I remove it after I wear it and put a new one on each time. I also use it on my CDC belt buckle. I haven't had any issues with doing this.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> Still in *


Who would not be !


----------



## mp4

BKKTina said:


> I have the strangest question ever. Do your CDC belts clink? I recently bought a 32 CDC belt kit from one of the H boutiques, and although I love the whole look, the ring makes small musical clinking sounds as I walk. I'm guessing this is normal, and that there's no way to stop it, but do you ever get used to it? I guess I'm not quite used to being serenaded by my belt!



I feel like I am wearing a cat bell when I wear mine!


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> Still in *



Looking great D!


----------



## Kelly_76

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> 
> Still in *




STUNNING!!!
[emoji7]
This one is nie on my wishlist!


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> 
> Still in *




IF this colour is perfect on you! The only thing missing is the little croc B. Congrats on your beautiful belt [emoji1]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Serva1

jubileedatejust said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a male newbie on this forum, I currently have 2 Hermes belt kit.
> just purchased them this year.
> 
> First purchase was the brushed gold - orange / black
> and the gold H au Carre was just recent with gold / black




Congrats, you can never go wrong with these classics [emoji1]


----------



## jubileedatejust

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, you can never go wrong with these classics [emoji1]


 

Thanks 



I am planning to look for another, what color belt would you recommend other than orange/black and gold/black?


----------



## Mininana

jubileedatejust said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to look for another, what color belt would you recommend other than orange/black and gold/black?




I have an anemone that I absolutely adore


----------



## jubileedatejust

Mininana said:


> I have an anemone that I absolutely adore


 

oh nice!!  its the anemone/capucine is it?
I had a thought about that actually.. something bright, since I already have the classic gold and orange..


----------



## chenchen_chikis

I have a question about the belt straps, are the straps unisex or are there differences in men's and women's?


----------



## Mininana

jubileedatejust said:


> oh nice!!  its the anemone/capucine is it?
> I had a thought about that actually.. something bright, since I already have the classic gold and orange..




It's anemone and a red.. not sure what red it is, but I own rouge piment and it's even brighter/orange than that


----------



## Serva1

jubileedatejust said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to look for another, what color belt would you recommend other than orange/black and gold/black?




I think you got nice classics for black, white and khaki pants but in summer with white and with jeans I think bleu de prusse is beautiful on a man. I have seen it in the classic combo btp togo/black box (becoming more rare and many times replaced with swift). Also it's nice to have black in both swift ( mat soft glow and touch) and box ( glossy, not soft but ages well).


----------



## Nikonina

chenchen_chikis said:


> I have a question about the belt straps, are the straps unisex or are there differences in men's and women's?




Not sure if you are asking belt kit - yes for belt kit, women's has square end and tapered end; men's has both tapered end. But I wear men's belt kit too.


----------



## BKKTina

legal2shop said:


> ^ yes they do clink! I feel like a cow sometimes, but a dainty one because the sound is dainty too.
> 
> Read somewhere that you can put a drop of colorless nail polish on the buckles - where the metals hit each other to prevent the belt from making a sound. Haven't tried it yet but it sounds sensible.
> 
> I just try glide instead of walk!





BalLVLover said:


> Yes, they do and it kind of makes me crazy. While I can handle the clicking on a CDC bracelet I can't on the belt. I stick a tiny glue dot (I have a package of them for scrap booking and you can get them at the craft store) and stick the ring to the metal plate so it doesn't move. I remove it after I wear it and put a new one on each time. I also use it on my CDC belt buckle. I haven't had any issues with doing this.





mp4 said:


> I feel like I am wearing a cat bell when I wear mine!



These responses really made me laugh! Okay, I now have some much more creative ways to refer to the noise, and thanks for making me feel like I'm not crazy. The tips about the glue dot and nail polish are fantastic. I'm going to try those, and hopefully my cat/ dainty cow sounds can come to a quick end...


----------



## visualdesigner

Hello guys, from what I know Hermes offers warranty for items purchased within a year. But do they offers warranty on scratched belt/buckle too? Mine purchased is still in the warranty period, but I clearly understand that it might be impossible to claim for a warranty on the damaged that self made, I'm just too curios to ask, just in case of it's possible to claim for a warranty, I will send it back to Paris asap.


----------



## jp_536

Mininana said:


> It's anemone and a red.. not sure what red it is, but I own rouge piment and it's even brighter/orange than that




Yours is probably capucine/anemone, a combo I so wanted!  They don't have this combo anymore though. Sad. .


----------



## jp_536

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> 
> Still in *




Beautiful, Dear!!!


----------



## Mininana

jp_536 said:


> Yours is probably capucine/anemone, a combo I so wanted!  They don't have this combo anymore though. Sad. .




just googled it and YES!! it is indeed!!! 


thank you!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> *I have an anemone that I absolutely adore*



This. Congrats and am looking for this strap or belt kit!


----------



## MSO13

my new Hippique belt in natural sable


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsOwen3 said:


> my new Hippique belt in natural sable
> View attachment 3093169
> View attachment 3093171


Beauuuuutiful


----------



## bagidiotic

visualdesigner said:


> Hello guys, from what I know Hermes offers warranty for items purchased within a year. But do they offers warranty on scratched belt/buckle too? Mine purchased is still in the warranty period, but I clearly understand that it might be impossible to claim for a warranty on the damaged that self made, I'm just too curios to ask, just in case of it's possible to claim for a warranty, I will send it back to Paris asap.



Definitely no


----------



## 32mmBH

Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum. I'm a guy and Been obsessing over the 32mm belt....in a month I'll be able to purchase it but hoping someone will have the name of this color of the strap in the pic I've attached. Also, how much will the total be for the buckle and belt? A friend works at Hermes SF but I'm in LA, so I'll be purchasing from Beverly Hills flagship. Anyhow my friend said it will be between $900/$950 for this....sound about right?
Thank you for your help! I look forward to sharing a pic of me wearing it. 
http://tinypic.com/r/s3k1w9/8


----------



## cr1stalangel

32mmBH said:


> Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum. I'm a guy and Been obsessing over the 32mm belt....in a month I'll be able to purchase it but hoping someone will have the name of this color of the strap in the pic I've attached. Also, how much will the total be for the buckle and belt? A friend works at Hermes SF but I'm in LA, so I'll be purchasing from Beverly Hills flagship. Anyhow my friend said it will be between $900/$950 for this....sound about right?
> Thank you for your help! I look forward to sharing a pic of me wearing it.
> http://tinypic.com/r/s3k1w9/8



Hi there, 
The colour is called Gold. Usually this combo comes with the reverse side in Black. In this picture I cannot really certain if it's Black or Chocolate. Also keep in mind that in different leather, the shade will differ slightly too. You can check pricing at Hermes.com 
Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## tonkamama

32mmBH said:


> Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum. I'm a guy and Been obsessing over the 32mm belt....in a month I'll be able to purchase it but hoping someone will have the name of this color of the strap in the pic I've attached. Also, how much will the total be for the buckle and belt? A friend works at Hermes SF but I'm in LA, so I'll be purchasing from Beverly Hills flagship. Anyhow my friend said it will be between $900/$950 for this....sound about right?
> Thank you for your help! I look forward to sharing a pic of me wearing it.
> http://tinypic.com/r/s3k1w9/8



Based on your link, it looks very similar to one I have in the 42mm.  According to my receipt, the color code is Fauve (not sure why H does not call it a Gold), the leather looks like Tadelakt.


----------



## WilliamLion

32mmBH said:


> Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum. I'm a guy and Been obsessing over the 32mm belt....in a month I'll be able to purchase it but hoping someone will have the name of this color of the strap in the pic I've attached. Also, how much will the total be for the buckle and belt? A friend works at Hermes SF but I'm in LA, so I'll be purchasing from Beverly Hills flagship. Anyhow my friend said it will be between $900/$950 for this....sound about right?
> Thank you for your help! I look forward to sharing a pic of me wearing it.
> http://tinypic.com/r/s3k1w9/8



This one is actually Fauve (natural) Barenia with Chocolate Chamonix. 
It's available online now (but maybe not your size) :
http://usa.hermes.com/man/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-men-16731.html
I think the price is currently $880 + tax.


----------



## 32mmBH

WilliamLion said:


> This one is actually Fauve (natural) Barenia with Chocolate Chamonix.
> It's available online now (but maybe not your size) :
> http://usa.hermes.com/man/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-men-16731.html
> I think the price is currently $880 + tax.


Thank you for your reply ..... That page says it's $3,885? 
I'm going to go into the boutique to try it on and get the right size and buy it there. I hope they have this color of belt.


----------



## WilliamLion

32mmBH said:


> Thank you for your reply ..... That page says it's $3,885?
> I'm going to go into the boutique to try it on and get the right size and buy it there. I hope they have this color of belt.



Oh I'm sorry, it's gone... There was one size 100 available in this afternoon. I'm quite sure what you want is Fauve Barenia/Chocolate Chamonix with Brushed H buckle. I think it's not too hard to find that one in boutique. Good luck!


----------



## samina

Hi - does anyone know if the London stores have the 24mm H belt available? Feels like forever as non on the uk website


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Soooo excited to be receiving a new Constance Beltkit today from an H angel!!! I was DYING for this color combo and she found it for me!!!! Also recently got another beltkit to match my Evelyne. I'll post pics tonight but couldn't help but bump this tread!! eeeeeks!!!!


----------



## jayne01

I'm still somewhat new to H belts (I just bought my 3rd last week)...and I've never seen this 42mm buckle before, can anyone elaborate on it?  (If it's an old style, rare, etc.?)  Unfortunately it's tempting me and the strap is my size for a waist belt.  The website calls it Kréneaux...


http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/42-mm/u-beltkit-42-61095.html


----------



## Meta

samina said:


> Hi - does anyone know if the London stores have the 24mm H belt available? Feels like forever as non on the uk website



Yes, I've seen the 24mm belt kits available in New Bond Street and Sloane Street. 




jayne01 said:


> I'm still somewhat new to H belts (I just bought my 3rd last week)...and I've never seen this 42mm buckle before, can anyone elaborate on it?  (If it's an old style, rare, etc.?)  Unfortunately it's tempting me and the strap is my size for a waist belt.  The website calls it Kréneaux...
> 
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/42-mm/u-beltkit-42-61095.html



Kréneaux is new for S/S 2015. It was featured in Le Monde.


----------



## jayne01

weN84 said:


> Yes, I've seen the 24mm belt kits available in New Bond Street and Sloane Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kréneaux is new for S/S 2015. It was featured in Le Monde.




Thank you weN84!


----------



## Meta

jayne01 said:


> Thank you weN84!


You're welcome


----------



## soxx

Sharing my 13mm Kawaii lizard buckle with blue atoll/colvert belt


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## angelcove

I need help with sizing please.  Looking for belt that fits men's size 32 pants.  Do I get 95 or 100 and in 32 or 42mm??  Thx so very much!!


----------



## soxx

angelcove said:


> I need help with sizing please.  Looking for belt that fits men's size 32 pants.  Do I get 95 or 100 and in 32 or 42mm??  Thx so very much!!




I suggest 32mm and size 95 should be able to fit.


----------



## angelcove

soxx said:


> I suggest 32mm and size 95 should be able to fit.



Thank u much Soxx!!!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

So my gold buckle was inadvertently scratched by the belt buckle on the airplane. Anyone have any tricks to buff it out?


----------



## samina

weN84 said:


> Yes, I've seen the 24mm belt kits available in New Bond Street and Sloane Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kréneaux is new for S/S 2015. It was featured in Le Monde.




Thanks!!


----------



## papertiger

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Rose Sheherazade croc beltkit
> Still in *



>>>1 month later>>>>

IF you are a Sheherazade and floral BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## papertiger

soxx said:


> Sharing my 13mm Kawaii lizard buckle with blue atoll/colvert belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118188



Very sweet!


----------



## jjshopper

I bought the smaller size Hermes belt buckle (3 CM) and the belt it came with is also 3 CM and the belt is a size 65 CM. The 65 is nice for wearing it around my waist but if I am a size 26 jeans and want to wear it with jeans, what is a good size? 80 CM? Or larger? And strangely, when I measured the belt end to end, it measured 80 (although stamped 65).


----------



## jjshopper

I just posted and realized I didn't give the right measurements so trying again. I bought a 24 MM belt buckle with a 65 size belt. What is a good size belt (80 or more) if I wear a size 26 jeans and I want to wear the belt with jeans (vs. around my waist with dresses, etc.)?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

So I have one belt kit & an extra leather strap. I have the black/gold & black/chocolate straps. My one buckle is a metal silver H. Now I am in a dilemma, I really want the etoupe leather with a gold H, the only thing discouraging me is that the etoupe belt also has a black side, just like my other belts! Should I really get it or wait for something else?


----------



## Woclover11

chenchen_chikis said:


> So I have one belt kit & an extra leather strap. I have the black/gold & black/chocolate straps. My one buckle is a metal silver H. Now I am in a dilemma, I really want the etoupe leather with a gold H, the only thing discouraging me is that the etoupe belt also has a black side, just like my other belts! Should I really get it or wait for something else?




I have this same dilemma and I'm wondering the taupe comes with a different color other than black?


----------



## Nikonina

chenchen_chikis said:


> So I have one belt kit & an extra leather strap. I have the black/gold & black/chocolate straps. My one buckle is a metal silver H. Now I am in a dilemma, I really want the etoupe leather with a gold H, the only thing discouraging me is that the etoupe belt also has a black side, just like my other belts! Should I really get it or wait for something else?




+1 I have the exact same dilemma. I was told that it is very difficult to get a etoupe/non-black, so I bought an etoupe/back.


----------



## soxx

More 13mm belt buckle


----------



## Meta

*samina*, you're welcome! 




soxx said:


> Sharing my 13mm Kawaii lizard buckle with blue atoll/colvert belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118188


This is gorgeous, congrats on your new acquisition!  May I ask how much is the buckle? TIA!


----------



## soxx

weN84 said:


> *samina*, you're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous, congrats on your new acquisition!  May I ask how much is the buckle? TIA!




I got them from Singapore airport duty free about SGD570. Hong Kong boutique is selling HKD3,300.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## chessmont

chenchen_chikis said:


> So I have one belt kit & an extra leather strap. I have the black/gold & black/chocolate straps. My one buckle is a metal silver H. Now I am in a dilemma, I really want the etoupe leather with a gold H, the only thing discouraging me is that the etoupe belt also has a black side, just like my other belts! Should I really get it or wait for something else?



I have a blue jean/black, and etoupe/black.  I console myself with the thought that one day when I am traveling one belt might work better than the other with what I am packing...:okay:


----------



## Meta

soxx said:


> I got them from Singapore airport duty free about SGD570. Hong Kong boutique is selling HKD3,300.



Thank you!


----------



## Everlong

What is the current price of the 42mm H belt kit in the USA?

In Europe the H Constance buckle is 410 Euro and the leather strap is 510 Euro.


----------



## chenchen_chikis

Everlong said:


> What is the current price of the 42mm H belt kit in the USA?
> 
> In Europe the H Constance buckle is 410 Euro and the leather strap is 510 Euro.



If I am not mistaken, I saw them online for 1200 USD.


----------



## bluenavy

jjshopper said:


> I just posted and realized I didn't give the right measurements so trying again. I bought a 24 MM belt buckle with a 65 size belt. What is a good size belt (80 or more) if I wear a size 26 jeans and I want to wear the belt with jeans (vs. around my waist with dresses, etc.)?


 


I wear a size 25 in jeans and occasionally a 26 jean.  I have a 85 belt.


----------



## bluenavy

chenchen_chikis said:


> So I have one belt kit & an extra leather strap. I have the black/gold & black/chocolate straps. My one buckle is a metal silver H. Now I am in a dilemma, I really want the etoupe leather with a gold H, the only thing discouraging me is that the etoupe belt also has a black side, just like my other belts! Should I really get it or wait for something else?


 


I don't mind having black on one side even though it might be a duplicate color as long as I love the one color. .  I also wanted both the silver buckle and gold buckle.  So my SA found a blue sapphire/colvert  since I already had black/gold.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> >>>1 month later>>>>
> 
> IF you are a Sheherazade and floral BEAUTY!!!!


 Thank you dear 



GoldengirlNY said:


> So my gold buckle was inadvertently scratched by the belt buckle on the airplane. Anyone have any tricks to buff it out?


 No tricks... just let it get really scratched up (like it will) and then take to H to repair once it's really bad 



Everlong said:


> What is the current price of the 42mm H belt kit in the USA?
> 
> In Europe the H Constance buckle is 410 Euro and the leather strap is 510 Euro.



It all depends on the buckle you choose but if you go with most popular Constance... it's currently an astronomical $1300 !!!!!



chenchen_chikis said:


> If I am not mistaken, I saw them online for 1200 USD.


 $1300 babe. Can u believe it???? The strap alone is $720 now.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

No tricks... just let it get really scratched up (like it will) and then take to H to repair once it's really bad 


Lol, thanks for the response. I can definitely do that.[emoji23] , thanks Israeli flava


----------



## SummerSmile

Hi ladies!! 
I hope to get my first hermes belt so i'm researching about it. 
Does anyone know if the Idem buckle is still available? 
Does it come in different sizes or just 32mm? 
I'm eyeing on the silver idem buckle with neutral-colored straps.
Based on your measurements, i should be size 80-85 for use on my upper hip.
Hope it's available in Singapore stores. 

I plan to visit an H store soon but for the meantime, would love to hear from you ladies. And if anyone owns an idem buckle, would you mind sharing a mod shot please? Here's a photo i just found on google images


----------



## WilliamLion

SummerSmile said:


> Hi ladies!!
> I hope to get my first hermes belt so i'm researching about it.
> Does anyone know if the Idem buckle is still available?
> Does it come in different sizes or just 32mm?
> I'm eyeing on the silver idem buckle with neutral-colored straps.
> Based on your measurements, i should be size 80-85 for use on my upper hip.
> Hope it's available in Singapore stores.
> 
> I plan to visit an H store soon but for the meantime, would love to hear from you ladies. And if anyone owns an idem buckle, would you mind sharing a mod shot please? Here's a photo i just found on google images



Idem is still available though I don't have one to share. It is also available in Size 42mm and I'm not sure about 24 or 13.

I think the picture you gave is an unauthentic belt kit. The Idem buckle looks different compared with the real one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I got the Monday Blues....My Mors Remix paired with my new Blue Atoll belt kit... thank you to my H angel  I'm sooooooo sooooo happy!!!!*


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I got the Monday Blues....My Mors Remix paired with my new Blue Atoll belt kit... thank you to my H angel  I'm sooooooo sooooo happy!!!!*




Gorgeous pairing IF and love the way you wear the scarf [emoji7]


----------



## SummerSmile

WilliamLion said:


> Idem is still available though I don't have one to share. It is also available in Size 42mm and I'm not sure about 24 or 13.
> 
> I think the picture you gave is an unauthentic belt kit. The Idem buckle looks different compared with the real one.



Thank you! I'm looking forward to going to the H store!!
Will update and post once i find my first H belt!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I got the Monday Blues....My Mors Remix paired with my new Blue Atoll belt kit... thank you to my H angel  I'm sooooooo sooooo happy!!!!*


*
PURE BLUE PERFECTION*!!!!. IF, you look fabulous!  Twins on the belt and scarf!  New we just have to get a BA bag to match!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> *
> PURE BLUE PERFECTION*!!!!. IF, you look fabulous!  Twins on the belt and scarf!  *New we just have to get a BA bag to match!!*!



*OMG I know riiiiight.... begging has been the norm lately.  

Thanks again my darling H! *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous pairing IF and love the way you wear the scarf [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## GoldengirlNY

WilliamLion said:


> Idem is still available though I don't have one to share. It is also available in Size 42mm and I'm not sure about 24 or 13.
> 
> I think the picture you gave is an unauthentic belt kit. The Idem buckle looks different compared with the real one.




Looks great together.[emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## bluenavy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I got the Monday Blues....My Mors Remix paired with my new Blue Atoll belt kit... thank you to my H angel  I'm sooooooo sooooo happy!!!!*


 
Love the blue atoll belt. I wear the belt kits every time a have a chance.  I need to add this color to my collection.


----------



## WilliamLion

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I got the Monday Blues....My Mors Remix paired with my new Blue Atoll belt kit... thank you to my H angel  I'm sooooooo sooooo happy!!!!*



So casual chic!!! Blue Atoll is such a refreshing color!!



SummerSmile said:


> Thank you! I'm looking forward to going to the H store!!
> Will update and post once i find my first H belt!!



Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## SummerSmile

Hi!! 

So.. i went to the H store this afternoon and they have the idem buckle i like (silver, 32mm) but not the color strap i'm hoping to get!! SA said etoupe is very difficult to come by  

I will be traveling to US in less than a month and i might just try my luck there too. Would anyone know if H goods are 'a little cheaper' in US than in Singapore? Are H stores in US well stocked when it comes to belts? I'll be in LA, SanDiego, SanFo.. hoping i'd find something there


----------



## WilliamLion

SummerSmile said:


> Hi!!
> 
> So.. i went to the H store this afternoon and they have the idem buckle i like (silver, 32mm) but not the color strap i'm hoping to get!! SA said etoupe is very difficult to come by
> 
> I will be traveling to US in less than a month and i might just try my luck there too. Would anyone know if H goods are 'a little cheaper' in US than in Singapore? Are H stores in US well stocked when it comes to belts? I'll be in LA, SanDiego, SanFo.. hoping i'd find something there



Maybe you could try ordering online and pick up in store??

But I think LA boutique will be well stocked and as I remember I did see etoupe belt kit in SF.


----------



## AussieSummer

Hi all. I noticed my new belt started perling off, in the middle at the back. I wore it 5-6 times on jeans. Is this normal? Any way to prevent the peeling?

Thanks


----------



## hedgwin99

Blue Atoll belt kit with RGHW!


----------



## Ethengdurst

hedgwin99 said:


> Blue Atoll belt kit with RGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139953



Twins on the belt, except for the buckle. Love yours alot!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hedgwin99 said:


> Blue Atoll belt kit with RGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139953


wow!


----------



## isco

Hi,
I'm getting the 32mm belt kit with the gold buckle but can't decide between the black/étoupe and the black/orange  Any thoughts or ideas on this?


----------



## hedgwin99

Ethengdurst said:


> Twins on the belt, except for the buckle. Love yours alot!







LOUKPEACH said:


> wow!




Thank you! The buckle was a surprise ... I thought it was made only for a short period of time and didn't see this buckle anywhere recently


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AussieSummer said:


> Hi all. I noticed my new belt started perling off, in the middle at the back. I wore it 5-6 times on jeans. Is this normal? Any way to prevent the peeling?
> 
> Thanks



Hermes beltstraps don't peel darling. I have a dozen beltkits from H boutique and some straps I have worn for years (100s of times) and no peeling. 

Maybe post a pic if u r sure the beltstrap is Hermes...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hedgwin99 said:


> Blue Atoll belt kit with RGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139953



Love it darling!! Congrats!
Wait, is it BA on both sides??? That's the 24mm right?


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it darling!! Congrats!
> 
> Wait, is it BA on both sides??? That's the 24mm right?




Same as yours blue atoll one side and colvert (sorry if I spelled wrong) on the other. Yes this is the 24mm. I can't wait to use the colvert side for winter wear n blue atoll for summer wear[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hedgwin99 said:


> Same as yours blue atoll one side and colvert (sorry if I spelled wrong) on the other. Yes this is the 24mm. I can't wait to use the colvert side for winter wear n blue atoll for summer wear[emoji170][emoji170]



Oh ok... I couldn't see the colvert so I was like eh???
Yes, I'm not a colvert lover, per say, but I'm sure as the Fall enters in, I'll find colvert in plenty of my CSGMs which I never noticed before.... it's funny how that happens with Hermes


----------



## AussieSummer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes beltstraps don't peel darling. I have a dozen beltkits from H boutique and some straps I have worn for years (100s of times) and no peeling.
> 
> Maybe post a pic if u r sure the beltstrap is Hermes...




I bought it in Hermes boutique. That should be prove its authenticity, right darling? 


Here is the picture.


I will take it back to the boutique then, perhaps they can do something with it. I am just disappointed with the quality.


----------



## AussieSummer

AussieSummer said:


> I bought it in Hermes boutique. That should be prove its authenticity, right darling?
> 
> 
> Here is the picture.
> 
> I will take it back to the boutique then, perhaps they can do something with it. I am just disappointed with the quality.




I tried to upload the photo from my laptop and my iphone, but the upload always fails.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AussieSummer said:


> I bought it in Hermes boutique. That should be prove its authenticity, right darling?
> 
> 
> Here is the picture.
> 
> 
> I will take it back to the boutique then, perhaps they can do something with it. I am just disappointed with the quality.



Yes, if u bought at the boutique, take it back immediately!!! Try to post a pic... dying to see this. Sorry you have to deal with this frustration.


----------



## AussieSummer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, if u bought at the boutique, take it back immediately!!! Try to post a pic... dying to see this. Sorry you have to deal with this frustration.



Thank you.. I took it to Hermes at Selfridges right after I read your message. The comment was "It is certainly more than normal wear & tear..." They are sending it to Bond St as apparently there is a lady that's expert in H leather there. Then they will decide.


----------



## megeve12

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I got the Monday Blues....My Mors Remix paired with my new Blue Atoll belt kit... thank you to my H angel  I'm sooooooo sooooo happy!!!!*



Gorgeous pairing!  I love it, IF!

Is it a 32? Whats the color on the other side?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AussieSummer said:


> Thank you.. I took it to Hermes at Selfridges right after I read your message. The comment was "It is certainly more than normal wear & tear..." They are sending it to Bond St as apparently there is a lady that's expert in H leather there. Then they will decide.



Oh wow.... that is very odd. Glad you took it in. I hope they can repair/replace it for you because that looks defective for sure darling


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megeve12 said:


> Gorgeous pairing!  I love it, IF!
> 
> Is it a 32? Whats the color on the other side?



Thank you!!!
Nope, that is a 42. The other side is Colvert.


----------



## megeve12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you!!!
> Nope, that is a 42. The other side is Colvert.



hmmm.. 42 is too wide for me since I am petite.  Will try to ask my sa to find a 32! Thanks for the info!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

AussieSummer said:


> Thank you.. I took it to Hermes at Selfridges right after I read your message. The comment was "It is certainly more than normal wear & tear..." They are sending it to Bond St as apparently there is a lady that's expert in H leather there. Then they will decide.


Hope to hear a good news


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hedgwin99 said:


> Blue Atoll belt kit with RGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139953



Seriously need this belt kit, *hedgwin*. Congrats and thanks for the pics. 

Do you have a *product reference number* for it? That will be super helpful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AussieSummer said:


> I bought it in Hermes boutique. That should be prove its authenticity, right darling?
> 
> 
> Here is the picture.
> 
> 
> I will take it back to the boutique then, perhaps they can do something with it. I am just disappointed with the quality.



Sad that you have to go through this, how frustrating, *AussieSummer*. Let us know what H decides and good luck.


----------



## hedgwin99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Seriously need this belt kit, *hedgwin*. Congrats and thanks for the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a *product reference number* for it? That will be super helpful.




H052150CA- I think it's the item number for the belt

H067114CD - RGHW buckle 

Good luck.. I am usually size 80 on belt but I took size 85 because the color so pretty n versatile for both summer (BA)& colvert for winter [emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## Fabfashion

Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.

Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Fabfashion, I love H belts and it's perfectly normal to get hooked, happened to me too [emoji1] The 24cm ghw buckle is called Sydney.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Fabfashion

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Fabfashion, I love H belts and it's perfectly normal to get hooked, happened to me too [emoji1] The 24cm ghw buckle is called Sydney.



Thanks very much, Serva1! And thanks for letting me know the name of the buckle. I couldn't figure it out from the receipt. I was calling it a mini CDC.


----------



## Serva1

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks very much, Serva1! And thanks for letting me know the name of the buckle. I couldn't figure it out from the receipt. I was calling it a mini CDC.




You named it well [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## bluenavy

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




congrats, I love H belts too


----------



## sonaale

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations!  Wonderful selection.  I love H belts too!


----------



## Fabfashion

bluenavy said:


> congrats, I love H belts too





sonaale said:


> Congratulations!  Wonderful selection.  I love H belts too!



Thanks very much! I think I'm loving them too much.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



*FabFashion*, looks like go big or go home is your mantra  Congrats on your haul!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabFashion*, looks like go big or go home is your mantra  Congrats on your haul!!!



Thanks so much, Vigee! That sounds so much better than hoarding. Hehe. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Hi *Fab*!  Sending congrats on your beautiful collection! The stitching on the first is so pretty and unique. And I love the gorgeous colors you chose. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Fab*!  Sending congrats on your beautiful collection! The stitching on the first is so pretty and unique. And I love the gorgeous colors you chose. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much, etoile de mer! I'm hooked! I really like the stitching on the first strap too. Hope I can find another one in different color combination.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Really like them


----------



## Fabfashion

LOUKPEACH said:


> Really like them


Thanks very much, LOUKPEACH! I can't believe it took me this long to discover H belts.


----------



## Cyph3r

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


They are all beautiful TDF combos!  They look like you found them after months of searching so would never have guessed that you found them all so quickly. But there's no doubt why you bought them! Truly lovely.


----------



## Fabfashion

Cyph3r said:


> They are all beautiful TDF combos!  They look like you found them after months of searching so would never have guessed that you found them all so quickly. But there's no doubt why you bought them! Truly lovely.


Thanks very much, Cyph3r. I went on a hunt for these straps at every H stores I came across during my trip. I turned down the 24cm vermillon/RJ in Naples and then regretted it. The Florence and Cannes stores didn't have anything my size. Lo and behold when we were about to get on a connecting flight home in Munich, there was an H duty free store literally in front of my gate. I only had 10 minutes before the flight, went in anyways and found, yup, a vermillon/RJ strap. I snapped it right up. So happy!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just got a new 32 mm in blanc/feu with Rose Gold CDC buckle. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AussieSummer

AussieSummer said:


> Thank you.. I took it to Hermes at Selfridges right after I read your message. The comment was "It is certainly more than normal wear & tear..." They are sending it to Bond St as apparently there is a lady that's expert in H leather there. Then they will decide.



Hi Ladies

A quick info on my belt issue. It was taken in for a "spa" treatment, and returned back to me with no traces of peeling leather! I was told if it happens again they will look into replacement.

Now eyeing 24mm and 13mm again.. Hoping no issues with leather this time!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## atomic110

Fabfashion said:


> Officially joining the belt thread. All of your pics have inspired me. I've been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to order them from h.com without seeing them in person first. Then I was in Europe during the first 2 weeks of September and got to try them on in person. I bought 2 sets and got hooked. I ended up visiting 5 H stores to check on various straps and styles. Even got one set for my DH too.  I'd shared these with my cafe friends and hope you don't mind me sharing them here too.
> 
> Brushed H PHW 32cm with black/gold strap.
> CdC RGHW 32cm with RC/Rouge H strap.
> 24 cm GHW buckle (not sure of the style name--anyone knows?) with BE/blue abysee and vermillon/RJ straps.
> The last on is for my DH but I plan to borrow the buckle from time to time.  Hammered 32 cm H PHW with black/chocolate strap.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing. I know how it feel... since I have my first CDC belt kit last year, I was hooked and no turning back...


----------



## bluenavy

Ethengdurst said:


> Just got a new 32 mm in blanc/feu with Rose Gold CDC buckle. Thanks for letting me share!


 
very nice combo color


----------



## LaenaLovely

Ethengdurst said:


> Just got a new 32 mm in blanc/feu with Rose Gold CDC buckle. Thanks for letting me share!



Love rose gold with white and orange!


----------



## Ethengdurst

bluenavy said:


> very nice combo color



Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## Ethengdurst

LaenaLovely said:


> Love rose gold with white and orange!



Thanks! I'm obsessed with it! &#128523;


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I came across this website and thought it might be of interest to some.  The alligator straps look really nice.  $495.  For the price of one Hermes gator strap, you can buy a few different colors of these.  They're not pretending to be Hermes, but are replacement straps made to fit Hermes buckles.

They also have plain leather, but from what I see on my monitor, the leather doesn't look as nice as Hermes.  Here are links to the alligators:

Shiny

http://www.wkleinberg.com/1-1-4-glazed-alligator-strap/

Matte

http://www.wkleinberg.com/1-1-4-matte-alligator-strap/

I'm not affiliated with this company, nor do I benefit from them in any way.


----------



## partialtopink

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but will SA ship belts? I'm establishing a relationship with a great new SA, but unfortunately the store is cross country. I'm looking for a matching constance for my new B


----------



## bagidiotic

pinkchampagne said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before, but will SA ship belts? I'm establishing a relationship with a great new SA, but unfortunately the store is cross country. I'm looking for a matching constance for my new B



Afaik  no shipping  of any leather  goods at  all


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> Just got a new 32 mm in blanc/feu with Rose Gold CDC buckle. Thanks for letting me share!


Great color wow


----------



## Ethengdurst

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great color wow



Thanks, from you LOUKPEACH, that means alot!
Incidentally, this was shipped for me from my SA in a different state. But it needed approval from the manager &#128589;


----------



## partialtopink

Great belt. I guess it can't hurt if I let my SA know my wishlist. I couldn't justify taking a 5 hr flight for a belt, but for a B... yes of course


----------



## plovesh

Was in Paris last month and they just launched the latest Kelly Belt in Sep. Pity I thought about it for too long (travelled to other parts of France) and missed the black and brown one...i ended up with just the Rouge Cassaque Epsom. I was in Nice too and they told me they were still waiting for the stock...

The price is 680euros and the length is adjustable. 

Here're pics for anyone who's interested


----------



## ladyjane 963

plovesh said:


> Was in Paris last month and they just launched the latest Kelly Belt in Sep. Pity I thought about it for too long (travelled to other parts of France) and missed the black and brown one...i ended up with just the Rouge Cassaque Epsom. I was in Nice too and they told me they were still waiting for the stock...
> 
> The price is 680euros and the length is adjustable.
> 
> Here're pics for anyone who's interested


 
Thank you so much for revealing this new belt I just love this new style will go perfect with dresses now have to ask my SM asap


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ethengdurst said:


> Just got a new 32 mm in blanc/feu with Rose Gold CDC buckle. Thanks for letting me share!



Elegant color combo with the RGHW CDC buckle ~ Love this! 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I came across this website and thought it might be of interest to some.  The alligator straps look really nice.  $495.  For the price of one Hermes gator strap, you can buy a few different colors of these.  They're not pretending to be Hermes, but are replacement straps made to fit Hermes buckles.
> 
> They also have plain leather, but from what I see on my monitor, the leather doesn't look as nice as Hermes.  Here are links to the alligators:
> 
> Shiny
> 
> http://www.wkleinberg.com/1-1-4-glazed-alligator-strap/
> 
> Matte
> 
> http://www.wkleinberg.com/1-1-4-matte-alligator-strap/
> 
> I'm not affiliated with this company, nor do I benefit from them in any way.



*Hermes Nuttynut*, yes, Kleinberg is definitely an option for me and I plan on ordering  an orange leather strap to try them out. They have been on my radar for a year now and I have only heard positive things about them. 

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## bluenavy

plovesh said:


> Was in Paris last month and they just launched the latest Kelly Belt in Sep. Pity I thought about it for too long (travelled to other parts of France) and missed the black and brown one...i ended up with just the Rouge Cassaque Epsom. I was in Nice too and they told me they were still waiting for the stock...
> 
> The price is 680euros and the length is adjustable.
> 
> Here're pics for anyone who's interested




love the belt and adjustability factor.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Hermes Nuttynut*, yes, Kleinberg is definitely an option for me and I plan on ordering  an orange leather strap to try them out. They have been on my radar for a year now and I have only heard positive things about them.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!



The brand is sold at Bergdorf's, so IMO the quality must be good.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *The brand is sold at Bergdorf's, so IMO the quality must be good*.



Never heard this morsel of information about Kleinberg, at Bergdorfs so this seals the deal for me. At least I have more options. Thanks!


----------



## pancake

Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856


So cool


----------



## HGT

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856




Saw it in one of the TPF members.  Totally adjustable, I believe the price is $980 (if i remember correctly)


----------



## bedhead

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856



I just bought one in London at the location inside Selfridges. I first saw it at a tPF meet up in NYC when arabesques tried it on and have been thinking about it ever since, but the Madison store never had my preferred color/metal in stock after that first day. When I found it in London I couldn't believe my luck! It's adjustable, so you can wear it with many different things. The SA told me he saw one customer wear it over a coat, which I might just try!


----------



## kellyh

love this kelly belt


----------



## bluenavy

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856






I want one too, it's adjustable.  I just saw it a few minutes ago online at H.


----------



## pancake

bedhead said:


> I just bought one in London at the location inside Selfridges. I first saw it at a tPF meet up in NYC when arabesques tried it on and have been thinking about it ever since, but the Madison store never had my preferred color/metal in stock after that first day. When I found it in London I couldn't believe my luck! It's adjustable, so you can wear it with many different things. The SA told me he saw one customer wear it over a coat, which I might just try!







HGT said:


> Saw it in one of the TPF members.  Totally adjustable, I believe the price is $980 (if i remember correctly)







bluenavy said:


> I want one too, it's adjustable.  I just saw it a few minutes ago online at H.




Thanks for the input!

So it'll fit all the Hermes belt size wearers starting from 70?
Does the adjustable belt "loosen" over the day as one wears it?

Dear Bedhead, which hardware, leather and colors were you informed that the belt is made in?


----------



## bedhead

pancake said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> So it'll fit all the Hermes belt size wearers starting from 70?
> Does the adjustable belt "loosen" over the day as one wears it?
> 
> Dear Bedhead, which hardware, leather and colors were you informed that the belt is made in?



I have a larger waist but I think it would fit a 70. It adjusts in quite a large range. I haven't worn it yet so I can't comment on whether it loosens, but I don't think it would because of the design.

I've personally seen it in store in black in palladium, rose gold, and yellow gold; colvert in rose gold; rouge H in gold- all appeared to be Epsom to me but the only one I have actually touched is mine, so I'm not sure if there are other leathers.


----------



## pancake

bedhead said:


> I have a larger waist but I think it would fit a 70. It adjusts in quite a large range. I haven't worn it yet so I can't comment on whether it loosens, but I don't think it would because of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally seen it in store in black in palladium, rose gold, and yellow gold; colvert in rose gold; rouge H in gold- all appeared to be Epsom to me but the only one I have actually touched is mine, so I'm not sure if there are other leathers.




Thanks so much for the Intel Bedhead! I have a better idea of what to expect now!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Never heard this morsel of information about Kleinberg, at Bergdorfs so this seals the deal for me. At least I have more options. Thanks!



Hi *Vigee*,  I have two W. Kleinberg belts from Saks, they're beautifully made. If you order one of their H straps, will you report back? I've contemplated trying one, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856





HGT said:


> Saw it in one of the TPF members.  Totally adjustable, I believe the price is $980 (if i remember correctly)





bedhead said:


> I just bought one in London at the location inside Selfridges. I first saw it at a tPF meet up in NYC when arabesques tried it on and have been thinking about it ever since, but the Madison store never had my preferred color/metal in stock after that first day. When I found it in London I couldn't believe my luck! It's adjustable, so you can wear it with many different things. The SA told me he saw one customer wear it over a coat, which I might just try!





bedhead said:


> I have a larger waist but I think it would fit a 70. It adjusts in quite a large range. I haven't worn it yet so I can't comment on whether it loosens, but I don't think it would because of the design.
> 
> I've personally seen it in store in black in palladium, rose gold, and yellow gold; colvert in rose gold; rouge H in gold- all appeared to be Epsom to me but the only one I have actually touched is mine, so I'm not sure if there are other leathers.



Thanks for posting a pic, *pancake*! I'd love to try one. Can anyone explain how it adjusts? I see it online, but wonder how it stays the size you choosehope that makes sense!


----------



## chitzabelle

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856


 
When I was in Milan the SA mentioned that they had a new Kelly belt but it was out of stock.  I can't wait to see this and try this in person!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Vigee*,  I have two W. Kleinberg belts from Saks, they're beautifully made. If you order one of their H straps, will you report back? I've contemplated trying one, too!



*etoile*, am planning on buying an orange strap before Christmas and will definitely report back. Good to know that you have two Kleinberg straps and are happy with them. It is great to have another resource.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856



Love this Kelly belt and thanks for posting a pic of it! Thanks again, *pancake*.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *etoile*, am planning on buying an orange strap before Christmas and will definitely report back. Good to know that you have two Kleinberg straps and are happy with them. It is great to have another resource.



Thanks, *Vigee*!   I look forward to hearing what you think of their H straps!


----------



## AussieSummer

I've been hunting a 24mm in black & orange. Please share any advice on how to hunt it down..


----------



## afm9965

Hello! Is the 32mm belt the one that you see women wearing everyday? I had ordered a brushed h belt and when it arrived it clearly was the unisex one, and the belt buckle is much too large for my liking  So before I get another, I want to make sure that 32mm is indeed the regular women's size. Can anyone confirm this, or show a picture of the 32mm being worn on regular jeans to see/gauge the size? I would appreciate it SO much!


----------



## Mininana

afm9965 said:


> hello! Is the 32mm belt the one that you see women wearing everyday? I had ordered a brushed h belt and when it arrived it clearly was the unisex one, and the belt buckle is much too large for my liking  So before i get another, i want to make sure that 32mm is indeed the regular women's size. Can anyone confirm this, or show a picture of the 32mm being worn on regular jeans to see/gauge the size? I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

afm9965 said:


> Hello! Is the 32mm belt the one that you see women wearing everyday? I had ordered a brushed h belt and when it arrived it clearly was the unisex one, and the belt buckle is much too large for my liking  So before I get another, I want to make sure that 32mm is indeed the regular women's size. Can anyone confirm this, or show a picture of the 32mm being worn on regular jeans to see/gauge the size? I would appreciate it SO much!




Hi there *afm*, yes, the 32mm is my everyday H belt and have it in many different strap color combinations and buckles. Here is a pic from the archives of it in white with a RGHW buckle. Hope this helps.


----------



## arabesques

pancake said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> So it'll fit all the Hermes belt size wearers starting from 70?
> Does the adjustable belt "loosen" over the day as one wears it?
> 
> Dear Bedhead, which hardware, leather and colors were you informed that the belt is made in?





pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856





etoile de mer said:


> Thanks for posting a pic, *pancake*! I'd love to try one. Can anyone explain how it adjusts? I see it online, but wonder how it stays the size you choosehope that makes sense!



Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.

It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.

Bedheadso glad you found your perfect piece!

Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.


----------



## afm9965

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi there *afm*, yes, the 32mm is my everyday H belt and have it in many different strap color combinations and buckles. Here is a pic from the archives of it in white with a RGHW buckle. Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your help and for the visual! I so appreciate it!!!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi there *afm*, yes, the 32mm is my everyday H belt and have it in many different strap color combinations and buckles. Here is a pic from the archives of it in white with a RGHW buckle. Hope this helps.



RG is the only Gamma colour I don't have, my favourite H-buckle,I must say you look stunning (as always)



arabesques said:


> Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.
> 
> It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.
> 
> Bedhead&#8212;so glad you found your perfect piece!
> 
> Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.



I looks made for you. I'm not sure I could follow, I'd like to try but possibly too neat for me 

BTW, love the Sieste au Paradis on you here, and of of course MP


----------



## pancake

arabesques said:


> Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Bedheadso glad you found your perfect piece!
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.




Dear Arabesques

Thanks for sharing your pictures, you look so fabulous in your pics! [emoji7]

I have a similar sliding mechanism belt of another brand but found it to loosen up over the course of the day. I had to re-adjust the 'tightness' of the belt at intervals to prevent it from loosening. Do you face any such issue with this belt?


----------



## arabesques

pancake said:


> Dear Arabesques
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures, you look so fabulous in your pics! [emoji7]
> 
> I have a similar sliding mechanism belt of another brand but found it to loosen up over the course of the day. I had to re-adjust the 'tightness' of the belt at intervals to prevent it from loosening. Do you face any such issue with this belt?



Thank you, Pancake.

I know what you mean about ones that slide; this does not.  Not at all.  You have to adjust it purposefully, which means you can be assured it will stay as is.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> RG is the only Gamma colour I don't have, my favourite H-buckle,I must say you look stunning (as always)
> 
> 
> 
> I looks made for you. I'm not sure I could follow, I'd like to try but possibly too neat for me
> 
> BTW, love the Sieste au Paradis on you here, and of of course MP



Thanks *PT*, it is such a casual and laid back pic as you can clearly see. Love this gamma buckle and I find that I reach for it constantly. I hope that it is in your future!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

afm9965 said:


> Thank you so much for your help and for the visual! I so appreciate it!!!



*afm*, unlike some ladies here, I only have 32 mm H belts ~ not too big nor too small and always great CWs coming to store. Perfect for me!


----------



## ladyjane 963

arabesques said:


> Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.
> 
> It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.
> 
> Bedheadso glad you found your perfect piece!
> 
> Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.


 


This looks fantastic on you,


I am going into store to look at the CDC belt soon but worried it looks too big on me maybe I should wait to see this style might be better.


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi there *afm*, yes, the 32mm is my everyday H belt and have it in many different strap color combinations and buckles. Here is a pic from the archives of it in white with a RGHW buckle. Hope this helps.



Lovely ensemble, *Vigee*! Do you still love your blue Mors shawl to bits? I still gasp a bit when I take mine out of its box!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## etoile de mer

arabesques said:


> Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.
> 
> It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.
> 
> Bedheadso glad you found your perfect piece!
> 
> Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.



Dear *arabesques*, Many thanks for the wonderful modelling pics, and for details about how it adjusts! I look forward to trying one.


----------



## pancake

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about ones that slide; this does not.  Not at all.  You have to adjust it purposefully, which means you can be assured it will stay as is.




Thanks for the info arabesques! It's very helpful and helped me decide that I have to put this belt down on my wish list too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Lovely ensemble, *Vigee*! *Do you still love your blue Mors shawl to bits? I still gasp a bit when I take mine out of its box! *



Yes, *etoile*, I still have that beautiful Mors shawl and only wish that I had bought a light pink one too ~ I think it is at H online. It has such a sheen to it unlike most H GMs. Glad that we are twins on this one.


----------



## nadiap

Wow, I love your blog! You write beautifully.




arabesques said:


> Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.
> 
> It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.
> 
> Bedheadso glad you found your perfect piece!
> 
> Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi there *afm*, yes, the 32mm is my everyday H belt and have it in many different strap color combinations and buckles. Here is a pic from the archives of it in white with a RGHW buckle. Hope this helps.



U look stylish from top to bottom! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## atomic110

arabesques said:


> Pancake,  I have this belt in Black PHW and it is one of my favorite Hermes pieces ever.  It comes in Epsom only at the moment.  I'm uploading a few pictures.
> 
> It accommodates a large, large range of sizes.  My waist is 62cm and as you can see, the adjustable portions remain at the far edges of the front view.  I wear it over cardigans, coats, and ponchos.  I use it for high-waist jeans.  I wear it over tunics and leggings.  It's simply superb.  I have a CdC belt that just feels too "big" aesthetically for me so I never wear it, but this I slip on all the time.
> 
> Bedheadso glad you found your perfect piece!
> 
> Etoile, the mechanism for adjusting the size is a simple sliding one.  The belt is fashioned of two lengths of leathers, connected so that they can expand or contract the diameter at will.  It's so elegant, it's surprising they've not come up with this before.



Very elegant! I remember I saw ur picture and I told myself that I wanted to get the same belt as urs. Now I'm gladly own one in GHW


----------



## atomic110

pancake said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to try on the new Kelly belt yet? Any reviews on it? I saw one in a Hermes display window but it was not for purchase or trying on. Would appreciate any thoughts on it, thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3190856



I've pick up the new Kelly belt that is exactly the same spec from the window display. Although it is not my first H belt but I know I'll love it more than others because it is so versatile !


----------



## atomic110

My new addition of H belt... dang dang... Kelly GHW in Epsom Noir


----------



## arabesques

atomic110 said:


> My new addition of H belt... dang dang... Kelly GHW in Epsom Noir



Beautiful!  If I wore more gold, I'd have to be your twin.  I've heard/seen reference to rose gold but haven't seen those yet...they might be heartbreakingly stunning.


----------



## arabesques

nadiap said:


> Wow, I love your blog! You write beautifully.



Thank you, nadiap.  I appreciate such kind words!


----------



## arabesques

etoile de mer said:


> Dear *arabesques*, Many thanks for the wonderful modelling pics, and for details about how it adjusts! I look forward to trying one.



Thank you, etoile de mer.  I think with your lovely figure, this belt will be perfect.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

atomic110 said:


> My new addition of H belt... dang dang... Kelly GHW in Epsom Noir



*atomic*, this is gorgeous and looks like the PERFECT black belt GHW. Now I just have to figure out my size. Thanks for the beautiful pic.


----------



## Deborah1986

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi there *afm*, yes, the 32mm is my everyday H belt and have it in many different strap color combinations and buckles. Here is a pic from the archives of it in white with a RGHW buckle. Hope this helps.



_dream outfit !!  you are looking amazing

I get my H belt next year FINALLY _


----------



## HummingBird1

I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!


----------



## Serva1

HummingBird1 said:


> I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!
> View attachment 3206351
> View attachment 3206352
> View attachment 3206353
> View attachment 3206355




Lovely [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## atomic110

HummingBird1 said:


> I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!
> View attachment 3206351
> View attachment 3206352
> View attachment 3206353
> View attachment 3206355



One is good, two is better ! Congrats


----------



## Lollipop15

I just got my first H belt!  Here is Kelly belt in black Epsom with rose gold HW


----------



## Lollipop15

HummingBird1 said:


> I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!



Congrats! I also love how the strap is adjustable


----------



## thyme

playing around with my Kelly belt


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HummingBird1 said:


> I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!
> View attachment 3206351
> View attachment 3206352
> View attachment 3206353
> View attachment 3206355





Lollipop15 said:


> I just got my first H belt!  Here is Kelly belt in black Epsom with rose gold HW





chincac said:


> playing around with my Kelly belt
> 
> View attachment 3206959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206960



Love all of these Kelly belts, ladies! Just might have to indulge in one before I go to Ban Island. Like the fact that they are so adjustable, that is really a plus.


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> I just got my first H belt!  Here is Kelly belt in black Epsom with rose gold HW


Rose gold is beautiful too!







chincac said:


> playing around with my Kelly belt
> 
> View attachment 3206959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206960


Love red Kelly belt! It work well with ur outfits.. and I spotted ur H shoes too! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> Rose gold is beautiful too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love red Kelly belt! It work well with ur outfits.. and I spotted ur H shoes too! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;




thank you *atomic110* 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of these Kelly belts, ladies! Just might have to indulge in one before I go to Ban Island. Like the fact that they are so adjustable, that is really a plus.



*Vigee*..you need a couple to go with all your bags


----------



## HummingBird1

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! I also love how the strap is adjustable




Congrats to you too lollipop!! Enjoy! [emoji6]


----------



## HummingBird1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of these Kelly belts, ladies! Just might have to indulge in one before I go to Ban Island. Like the fact that they are so adjustable, that is really a plus.




Thank you  vigee! A kelly belt would look lovely on you, I highly recommend you indulge!


----------



## HummingBird1

chincac said:


> playing around with my Kelly belt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206960




Gorgeous colour, I've not seen this one IRL yet, it looks fab on you!


----------



## thyme

HummingBird1 said:


> Gorgeous colour, I've not seen this one IRL yet, it looks fab on you!



thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HummingBird1 said:


> I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!
> View attachment 3206351
> View attachment 3206352
> View attachment 3206353
> View attachment 3206355


These are nice


----------



## etoile de mer

arabesques said:


> Thank you, etoile de mer.  I think with your lovely figure, this belt will be perfect.



That's very sweet of you! After wearing wide belts for a while, now I'm drawn to skinny ones, too! Love both looks.


----------



## etoile de mer

atomic110 said:


> My new addition of H belt... dang dang... Kelly GHW in Epsom Noir





HummingBird1 said:


> I'm so excited I just got  two Kelly belts, one in gold and one in black, both Epsom with PHW. They are super comfy and versatile. Being adjustable can be worn on to hips or waist!
> View attachment 3206351
> View attachment 3206352
> View attachment 3206353
> View attachment 3206355





Lollipop15 said:


> I just got my first H belt!  Here is Kelly belt in black Epsom with rose gold HW




Many thanks, *atomic110, HummingBird1, and Lollipop15,* for sharing your Kelly belt pics!


----------



## etoile de mer

chincac said:


> playing around with my Kelly belt
> 
> View attachment 3206959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206960



*chincac*, I love it on you, and your shoes are adorable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## thyme

etoile de mer said:


> *chincac*, I love it on you, and your shoes are adorable!



 hello there and thank you


----------



## arabesques

chincac said:


> playing around with my Kelly belt
> 
> View attachment 3206959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206960



Twins!  I just acquired the rouge c, along with the colvert, this past weekend.  The red is absolutely divine, as your picture so aptly demonstrates.


----------



## thyme

arabesques said:


> Twins!  I just acquired the rouge c, along with the colvert, this past weekend.  The red is absolutely divine, as your picture so aptly demonstrates.


 
yay twins!! thank you...you look fabulous with your black one too...am thinkin about it...I saw colvert with ghw last weekend.. very pretty too!


----------



## chukkalife

Lollipop15 said:


> I just got my first H belt!  Here is Kelly belt in black Epsom with rose gold HW


Congratulations - beautiful belt! My SA told me last week that the Kelly belt only came in PHW so I ended up getting the identical belt in PHW...


----------



## Lollipop15

chukkalife said:


> Congratulations - beautiful belt! My SA told me last week that the Kelly belt only came in PHW so I ended up getting the identical belt in PHW...



Congrats on your new belt too! I'm sure Kelly belt also looks good in PHW. ^^ I think black comes in PHW, gold and rose gold HW too


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,

Is the new Kelly Belt a limited edition or on going item? Anyone knows?


----------



## carrera993

Hello everyone! I'm a woman looking to purchase a black / etoupe belt kit and need a little advice from you, the experts: 

1. leather - the black side of the belt is available in either swift or box. Which is more durable: swift or box leather?

2. buckle - I'm drawn to the Idem in PHW because, although I love the classic H, I _think_ the Idem is a little more 'under the radar' if you know what I mean. Would anyone who owns this kindly provide feedback on how durable (ie, scratch / ding resistant), and how dressy vs not so dressy it is?

Lastly 
TIA~! :kiss:


----------



## SugarMama

I was so surprised to hear from my SA about this combo.  Rose tyrien (epsom) / white (swift) belt strap.  For you pink lovers...&#128152;


----------



## Serva1

SugarMama said:


> I was so surprised to hear from my SA about this combo.  Rose tyrien (epsom) / white (swift) belt strap.  For you pink lovers...[emoji180]




This is gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039; and I actually prefer epsom rather than togo.Thank you for sharing, congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> I was so surprised to hear from my SA about this combo.  Rose tyrien (epsom) / white (swift) belt strap.  For you pink lovers...&#55357;&#56472;



Yes!!! A friend just got this too and I died!! Just emailed my SA. Hoping for the 42 width!!! Love it that stitching is deadly! Congrats!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes!!! A friend just got this too and I died!! Just emailed my SA. Hoping for the 42 width!!! Love it that stitching is deadly! Congrats!




Omg I neeeeeed this one! Are you guys located in Europe or US? I'll call my SA tomorrow, however it helps to tell her where it's available already (so she doesn't think I'm nuts)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> Omg I neeeeeed this one! Are you guys located in Europe or US? I'll call my SA tomorrow, however it helps to tell her where it's available already (so she doesn't think I'm nuts)



US dear


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> US dear




Thank you [emoji4]. 

I truly hope it's going to be available in Europe [emoji7]


----------



## Sterre

SugarMama said:


> I was so surprised to hear from my SA about this combo.  Rose tyrien (epsom) / white (swift) belt strap.  For you pink lovers...[emoji180]




WoW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and i already have 8 belt straps.. This is the one I need. Thanks for posting the pic (twins on the scarf [emoji4])


----------



## SugarMama

Serva1 said:


> This is gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039; and I actually prefer epsom rather than togo.Thank you for sharing, congrats!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes!!! A friend just got this too and I died!! Just emailed my SA. Hoping for the 42 width!!! Love it that stitching is deadly! Congrats!





Sterre said:


> WoW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and i already have 8 belt straps.. This is the one I need. Thanks for posting the pic (twins on the scarf [emoji4])



Happy to share and enable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## carrera993

Hello~! I've looked high and low yet have been unsuccessful in finding answers to my questions. _Moderators, please forgive me and move this thread if I've posted in the wrong section. Thank you._

For the record, I'm female and am looking for an 'under the radar' H belt kit. The Idem looks like it ticks all the boxes, but I'm unsure of a couple of things and hope someone who owns this buckle and leather combination can help me.

*First the 35mm Idem buckle:*
1. durability - it looks fairly delicate with those thin H bars. Any issues with the metal bending? (unlikely I'm sure, but still... very thin H! so wish to be sure)

2. wear-ability - Ladies specifically, do you find this style to be one you reach for regularly? Can it be dressed up/down?

3. mod shots? - I've found one thread with photos of a fellow female member modelling this belt, but no others. Any other women own this model and willing to post an outfit of the day modelling this buckle?


*Next, the leather! box/togo vs swift/epsom:* which do you feel would be the more durable combination?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kelly girl

The Idem buckle doesn't have the same slight contour as the H buckle. Therefore it doesn't sit quite right when worn with jeans. I have 42 belt straps and almost always wear my H buckles with them. I can count on one hand the number of times I've worn the Idem. All the leather combos are great and I find all equally durable. Lastly, the Idem buckle is not as delicate as it appears. There's no way it would crack or bend.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kelly girl said:


> The Idem buckle doesn't have the same slight contour as the H buckle. Therefore it doesn't sit quite right when worn with jeans. I have 42 belt straps and almost always wear my H buckles with them. I can count on one hand the number of times I've worn the Idem. All the leather combos are great and I find all equally durable. Lastly, the Idem buckle is not as delicate as it appears. There's no way it would crack or bend.



do you have a modeling pic, *kelly girl*? If not, that's okay too.


----------



## carrera993

carrera993 said:


> Hello~! I've looked high and low yet have been unsuccessful in finding answers to my questions. _Moderators, please forgive me and move this thread if I've posted in the wrong section. Thank you._
> 
> For the record, I'm female and am looking for an 'under the radar' H belt kit. The Idem looks like it ticks all the boxes, but I'm unsure of a couple of things and hope someone who owns this buckle and leather combination can help me.
> 
> *First the 35mm Idem buckle:*
> 1. durability - it looks fairly delicate with those thin H bars. Any issues with the metal bending? (unlikely I'm sure, but still... very thin H! so wish to be sure)
> 
> 2. wear-ability - Ladies specifically, do you find this style to be one you reach for regularly? Can it be dressed up/down?
> 
> 3. mod shots? - I've found one thread with photos of a fellow female member modelling this belt, but no others. Any other women own this model and willing to post an outfit of the day modelling this buckle?
> 
> 
> *Next, the leather! box/togo vs swift/epsom:* which do you feel would be the more durable combination?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Thank you moderators~! xo


----------



## carrera993

kelly girl said:


> The Idem buckle doesn't have the same slight contour as the H buckle. Therefore it doesn't sit quite right when worn with jeans. I have 42 belt straps and almost always wear my H buckles with them. I can count on one hand the number of times I've worn the Idem. All the leather combos are great and I find all equally durable. Lastly, the Idem buckle is not as delicate as it appears. There's no way it would crack or bend.




Thank you kelly girl. 
OMGosh you have forty two belt straps!  I'd love to come play in your closet. LOL.

hmmm, I've not been considering the H buckle because I've been concerned about it getting  scratched (this would really both me). As well, I fear it might scream Hermes. But then again, it's fairly inconspicuous as it is just a letter. So many choices!  : )

Do you have an H buckle that's stood the test of time and has worn better than others?

(And a photo would be lovely, if you have any to share)


----------



## JoshFL

Hi all!    This is my first post in the forum though I have been a lurker for quite awhile now!  I'm a male and though I don't own many H pieces, I especially love the belt kit (32mm).  My first H belt was purchased almost 5 years ago and it was the 32mm belt strap in Black (Box) and Chocolate (Togo) combination, and the buckle I selected was the classic H buckle in brushed silver.  I later bought the Black (Box) and Gold (Togo) belt strap and thereafter the Black (Box) and Orange (Togo) belt strap, but this time, I added the Idem buckle to my mini collection.

I always used the Black belts whereas I rarely used the Chocolate combination.  I loved the Gold belt, but didn't use it too often.  And when I wanted to wear the Gold combination, I could not as the dark jean stains were too marked on the leather.

Since then, I no longer own any of the mentioned belt straps, as they were given away due to weight loss.

In the past few months, I have added acquired three new belt kit straps, and they are:

- Black (Box) / Colvert (Togo)
- Black (Box) / Tourbe (Taurillon Cristobal)
- Black (Chamonix) - Etain (Togo)


I'm also very interested in a Black / Etoupe belt, but this combination seems to be so hard to come by as of recently.

Are there any suggestions of any other interesting color combinations that may be interesting?

I don't think I'd want to buy a Black / Chocolate strap again, but the Black / Gold strap seems to be getting my attention once again!  The Gold leather color is very nice and it is an H classic after all!


----------



## Everlong

JoshFL said:


> Hi all!    This is my first post in the forum though I have been a lurker for quite awhile now!  I'm a male and though I don't own many H pieces, I especially love the belt kit (32mm).  My first H belt was purchased almost 5 years ago and it was the 32mm belt strap in Black (Box) and Chocolate (Togo) combination, and the buckle I selected was the classic H buckle in brushed silver.  I later bought the Black (Box) and Gold (Togo) belt strap and thereafter the Black (Box) and Orange (Togo) belt strap, but this time, I added the Idem buckle to my mini collection.
> 
> I always used the Black belts whereas I rarely used the Chocolate combination.  I loved the Gold belt, but didn't use it too often.  And when I wanted to wear the Gold combination, I could not as the dark jean stains were too marked on the leather.
> 
> Since then, I no longer own any of the mentioned belt straps, as they were given away due to weight loss.
> 
> In the past few months, I have added acquired three new belt kit straps, and they are:
> 
> - Black (Box) / Colvert (Togo)
> - Black (Box) / Tourbe (Taurillon Cristobal)
> - Black (Chamonix) - Etain (Togo)
> 
> 
> I'm also very interested in a Black / Etoupe belt, but this combination seems to be so hard to come by as of recently.
> 
> Are there any suggestions of any other interesting color combinations that may be interesting?
> 
> I don't think I'd want to buy a Black / Chocolate strap again, but the Black / Gold strap seems to be getting my attention once again!  The Gold leather color is very nice and it is an H classic after all!



Are you aware of the new Kouture belt straps? They have a stitching design all around and come in Hermes' heritage leather, barenia, which would be fun to have.


----------



## kelly girl

Sorry Carrera 993; I meant the belt straps I wear are 42mm not that I own 42 belt straps.


----------



## lovexchanel

carrera993 said:


> Hello~! I've looked high and low yet have been unsuccessful in finding answers to my questions. _Moderators, please forgive me and move this thread if I've posted in the wrong section. Thank you._
> 
> For the record, I'm female and am looking for an 'under the radar' H belt kit. The Idem looks like it ticks all the boxes, but I'm unsure of a couple of things and hope someone who owns this buckle and leather combination can help me.
> 
> *First the 35mm Idem buckle:*
> 1. durability - it looks fairly delicate with those thin H bars. Any issues with the metal bending? (unlikely I'm sure, but still... very thin H! so wish to be sure)
> 
> 2. wear-ability - Ladies specifically, do you find this style to be one you reach for regularly? Can it be dressed up/down?
> 
> 3. mod shots? - I've found one thread with photos of a fellow female member modelling this belt, but no others. Any other women own this model and willing to post an outfit of the day modelling this buckle?
> 
> 
> *Next, the leather! box/togo vs swift/epsom:* which do you feel would be the more durable combination?
> 
> Thank you so much!


i really like the idem buckle too as it's more understated and less common

but the problem with the Idem buckle is that it does sit well with the women's belt (untapered belt strap) I've inserted a picture for you to see. 

that's why it's only found on the men's section when you go to the online hermes website, since the men's belt strap is tapered (more leather to the right of the buckle)

wish they did resized it a bit or changed it so it would not sit on the edge of the women's belt strap and fall off
(i would totally go for the idem buckle except i don't like the extra leather bit on the men's belt strap hanging out)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kelly girl said:


> Sorry Carrera 993; I meant the belt straps I wear are 42mm not that I own 42 belt straps.



*kelly girl*, 42 belt straps in one closet left me gasping for air ~ glad that you clarified that!


----------



## Live1

Hi people need your help Im buying my first hermes belt as I'm a man that wears jeans alot I need the big constance 42mm belt. I've chosen a red and black Epsom strap with the polished gold h big buckle.but what size to order.I wear size 100/40  gucci belts.and I'm on the very first hole out of the 5 holes on my gucci belt as I'm a bodybuilder so when I bought it I wasn't  shredded I was bulked up so I was using the middle hole then.now I'm shredded I'm on the very first smallest hole.hermes belts only have 3 holes so do I order size 100 like my gucci or what?thanks in advance.also noticed on hermes uk website the 42mm belt is only available in the woman's section of the site.the man's section of the site only  has the 32mm belt I'm confused about that.anyone know why the 42mm belt is not available on the men's part of the website?the 42mm belt is only available for men in usa hermes.com


----------



## Notorious Pink

carrera993 said:


> Thank you kelly girl.
> OMGosh you have forty two belt straps!  I'd love to come play in your closet. LOL.
> 
> hmmm, I've not been considering the H buckle because I've been concerned about it getting  scratched (this would really both me). As well, I fear it might scream Hermes. But then again, it's fairly inconspicuous as it is just a letter. So many choices!  : )
> 
> Do you have an H buckle that's stood the test of time and has worn better than others?
> 
> (And a photo would be lovely, if you have any to share)



 I have a guillochè H and it still looks great!





Live1 said:


> Hi people need your help Im buying my first hermes belt as I'm a man that wears jeans alot I need the big constance 42mm belt. I've chosen a red and black Epsom strap with the polished gold h big buckle.but what size to order.I wear size 100/40  gucci belts.and I'm on the very first hole out of the 5 holes on my gucci belt as I'm a bodybuilder so when I bought it I wasn't  shredded I was bulked up so I was using the middle hole then.now I'm shredded I'm on the very first smallest hole.hermes belts only have 3 holes so do I order size 100 like my gucci or what?thanks in advance.also noticed on hermes uk website the 42mm belt is only available in the woman's section of the site.the man's section of the site only  has the 32mm belt I'm confused about that.anyone know why the 42mm belt is not available on the men's part of the website?





They can add holes for you at the boutique. But really you should go see the size 90 and 95, too, if you can.


----------



## Live1

Not going to the store buying online.also london store has 32mm only and it's too far awa.  I'm a pro fitness model so I gain weight and cut weight.so is the size of the 42mm hermes belts same as gucci belts so if I get a hermes 42mm in a size 100 is that the middle hole?as I'm currently wearing my gucci 100 cm on the first hole now I've lost 30lbs .but will be bulking up again in a couple months and will be back up to the 3rd hole again


----------



## carrera993

kelly girl said:


> Sorry Carrera 993; I meant the belt straps I wear are 42mm not that I own 42 belt straps.




Oops, my mistake! I'd have never known the difference~! 
Your observation about the Idem not being curved was really very helpful. I've not seen it in person, and it honestly would never have occurred to me to look at this.


----------



## carrera993

lovexchanel said:


> i really like the idem buckle too as it's more understated and less common
> 
> but the problem with the Idem buckle is that it does sit well with the women's belt (untapered belt strap) I've inserted a picture for you to see.
> 
> that's why it's only found on the men's section when you go to the online hermes website, since the men's belt strap is tapered (more leather to the right of the buckle)
> 
> wish they did resized it a bit or changed it so it would not sit on the edge of the women's belt strap and fall off
> (i would totally go for the idem buckle except i don't like the extra leather bit on the men's belt strap hanging out)



Thank you lovexchanel! This is great to know and the photos make all the difference.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Everlong

Live1 said:


> Not going to the store buying online.also london store has 32mm only and it's too far awa.  I'm a pro fitness model so I gain weight and cut weight.so is the size of the 42mm hermes belts same as gucci belts so if I get a hermes 42mm in a size 100 is that the middle hole?as I'm currently wearing my gucci 100 cm on the first hole now I've lost 30lbs .but will be bulking up again in a couple months and will be back up to the 3rd hole again




The stamped measurement signifies the middle hole. Hermes belt straps only come with three total holes punched in. You would need to bring it to a boutique to get additional holes punched in. There is no charge for this service.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

While on the hunt for Rose Tyrien....I happened upon a different shade of Rose.... haven't seen this one posted yet so I'lll post as soon as it arrives... Tuesday!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> While on the hunt for Rose Tyrien....I happened upon a different shade of Rose.... haven't seen this one posted yet so I'lll post as soon as it arrives... Tuesday!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ack!!  What is it??!!!!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> While on the hunt for Rose Tyrien....I happened upon a different shade of Rose.... haven't seen this one posted yet so I'lll post as soon as it arrives... Tuesday!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Lol please tell us (if it's RS I need to know and will stalk my SA again [emoji15][emoji15])


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> While on the hunt for Rose Tyrien....I happened upon a different shade of Rose.... haven't seen this one posted yet so I'lll post as soon as it arrives... Tuesday!! So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is it the one with blue indigo?? I want to see pic too!! My SA called for both of these but I only got the RT. Can't wait for pic!!


----------



## mousdioufe

I saw the Rose Sakura while shopping for the Rose Tyrien. Baby pink, very cute but I left with the RT.


----------



## lovexchanel

carrera993 said:


> Thank you lovexchanel! This is great to know and the photos make all the difference.


No problem. Also, the pictures I posted were for the 32mm size belt strap in the men's tapered and women's non-tapered belt strap with the Idem buckle attached.

But for the 42mm belt strap, I believe both the men and women's belt strap in 42mm comes in the straight edge cut only (non-tapered), so you won't have to worry about any of the issues I mentioned. (Inserted a picture of the 42mm belt strap with the Idem buckle) 

But the issue with the 42mm belt size is that they don't fit the loopholes on some of my pants!!  because they're too big 

so... in conclusion, that's why i didn't get the Idem buckle LOL


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Is it the one with blue indigo?? I want to see pic too!! My SA called for both of these but I only got the RT. Can't wait for pic!!



Yes darling!!! I had no idea it existed so my jaw hit the floor when I heard "we have rose sukura 85." Omg what!?   take it! I'll post a pic as soon as it arrives! Rose sukura swift to blue indigo Epsom...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Ack!!  What is it??!!!!



&#55357;&#56390;&#55356;&#57340; Spoiler alert Hahahaha
It's rose sukura my darling!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

pcil said:


> Is it the one with blue indigo?? I want to see pic too!! My SA called for both of these but I only got the RT. Can't wait for pic!!





mousdioufe said:


> I saw the Rose Sakura while shopping for the Rose Tyrien. Baby pink, very cute but I left with the RT.





Israeli_Flava said:


> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; Spoiler alert Hahahaha
> It's rose sukura my darling!!!!



I love this forum!!  Thank you for the alert darlings!!  

IF - I can't wait to see your modeling pics and to be your twin!!!!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> &#55357;&#56390;&#55356;&#57340; Spoiler alert Hahahaha
> It's rose sukura my darling!!!!




Wow!!! RS! Please please do post a picture when u receive it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## PJW5813

Live1 said:


> Hi people need your help Im buying my first hermes belt as I'm a man that wears jeans alot I need the big constance 42mm belt. I've chosen a red and black Epsom strap with the polished gold h big buckle.but what size to order.I wear size 100/40  gucci belts.and I'm on the very first hole out of the 5 holes on my gucci belt as I'm a bodybuilder so when I bought it I wasn't  shredded I was bulked up so I was using the middle hole then.now I'm shredded I'm on the very first smallest hole.hermes belts only have 3 holes so do I order size 100 like my gucci or what?thanks in advance.also noticed on hermes uk website the 42mm belt is only available in the woman's section of the site.the man's section of the site only  has the 32mm belt I'm confused about that.anyone know why the 42mm belt is not available on the men's part of the website?the 42mm belt is only available for men in usa hermes.com


Have you seen the 42 belt/buckle combo in the flesh?
Like you, I thought it would be good for a guy with jeans, but when I saw it for real, l thought the buckle was huge and didn't like it.  I don't think it is available in the traditional H style but the Constance and that is a bigger shape altogether. You have prompted me to look again.  If you can get to one of the shops I would suggest you wait to try it.


----------



## Live1

I wear gucci belts and fendi colledge belts daily they are 40mm so I have to buy the 42mm belt.the 32mm belt looks like a ladies belt imo on big bodybuilding dudes lol


----------



## carrera993

lovexchanel said:


> No problem. Also, the pictures I posted were for the 32mm size belt strap in the men's tapered and women's non-tapered belt strap with the Idem buckle attached.
> 
> But for the 42mm belt strap, I believe both the men and women's belt strap in 42mm comes in the straight edge cut only (non-tapered), so you won't have to worry about any of the issues I mentioned. (Inserted a picture of the 42mm belt strap with the Idem buckle)
> 
> But the issue with the 42mm belt size is that they don't fit the loopholes on some of my pants!!  because they're too big
> 
> so... in conclusion, that's why i didn't get the Idem buckle LOL




Thanks again lovexchanel. I believe you're right from the photos I've seen on H.com too bad -- I like the cut of the 42mm but the size of the 32mm; I know the 42mm won't fit the loopholes of my pants. Maybe I could have H punch an extra hole so it could be ever so slightly shifted? Unlikely but worth investigating.

Otherwise, I'm back to the classic H buckles and my concern about scratches. Nice "problem" to have.    I like the brushed PHW best of all the finishes as I think it could easily be dressed up or down.


----------



## Sweet Meringue

I am new to the H family and just bought a couple of items. I really luv BirkinMary's belt. Nice color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## bellarose100

F


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes darling!!! I had no idea it existed so my jaw hit the floor when I heard "we have rose sukura 85." Omg what!?   take it! I'll post a pic as soon as it arrives! Rose sukura swift to blue indigo Epsom...




Please post a pic, you won the belt kit lottery, IF!


----------



## carrera993

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Please post a pic, you won the belt kit lottery, IF!



I second this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> I love this forum!!  Thank you for the alert darlings!!
> 
> IF - I can't wait to see your modeling pics and to be your twin!!!!!!



Did you track one down too darling??!!!! I can't wait for Fed Ex OMG



pcil said:


> Is it the one with blue indigo?? I want to see pic too!! My SA called for both of these but I only got the RT. Can't wait for pic!!



I love the RT one too but a)I have 2 belts with white on the other side and b) I have rose sheherazade croc so I need to chill 



mousdioufe said:


> I saw the Rose Sakura while shopping for the Rose Tyrien. Baby pink, very cute but I left with the RT.


Ohhhh I know u have very nice belt collection... post a pic soon!!! Congrats!


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Please post a pic, you won the belt kit lottery, IF!





carrera993 said:


> I second this!





hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!!! RS! Please please do post a picture when u receive it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Yes! I agree!! H beltkit lotto is exactly how it felt when she said those word... we have rose sukura in 85!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Live1

Did hermes make a red/black constance belt as I love that colour combo here is a red and brown one but did they make a black and red one


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> Lol please tell us (if it's RS I need to know and will stalk my SA again [emoji15][emoji15])





pcil said:


> Is it the one with blue indigo?? I want to see pic too!! My SA called for both of these but I only got the RT. Can't wait for pic!!





hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!!! RS! Please please do post a picture when u receive it [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Please post a pic, you won the belt kit lottery, IF!





carrera993 said:


> I second this!



She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blue Indigo is on the reverse side of the rose sukura and honestly... it looks black so no need to photograph....


----------



## crazyforbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


  Too cute for words!! I don't even know they made RS in belt kit!!  I purchased the black/etoupe belt kit just last week.


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazyforbag said:


> Too cute for words!! I don't even know they made RS in belt kit!!  I purchased the black/etoupe belt kit just last week.



I KNOW!!! I didn't either... I was hunting the rose tyrien when SA said we have SUKURA! I fainted.



SugarMama said:


>



U gotta get this one too babe!


----------



## SugarMama

U gotta get this one too babe![/QUOTE]

My boutique got all sizes except for mine.  So I'll droll over your pics while wait for mine,


----------



## carrera993

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stunning. Simply stunning.


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Blue Indigo is on the reverse side of the rose sukura and honestly... it looks black so no need to photograph....




Looks perfect with the evelyne and I love the fact that it is swift, not epsom. Great pairing with the hammered buckle. Congrats!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Now I gotta ask my boutique to track down!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your new belt kit is down right GORGEOUS! Major congrats,* IF*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## meazar

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Aaaahhhh!  She is gorgeous!  So happy for you- now I need one!  Enjoy!


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Omg omg!!! She's stunning!! I need to call my SA back to check if she still has one!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm in awe! It's adorable! I need one myself. Congratulations!


----------



## Live1

Need some help guys.Im going to buy a black and white Epsom swift 42mm constance belt  from luxury  trader on ebay.I've never seen this belt with polished gold or paldium buckles.even on the official website they only have the black and white 42mm kit with brushed buckles.so I asked the seller and he said he can put a polished gold buckle on the belt if I buy.will people think my belt is fake if I put a polished buckle on when hermes dosent sell the black and white 42mm belt with polished buckles.I've searched and searched and can't find 1 pic of a genuine black/white 42mm constance with polished buckle only brushed.thanks guys


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Live1 said:


> Need some help guys.Im going to buy a black and white Epsom swift 42mm constance belt  from luxury  trader on ebay.I've never seen this belt with polished gold or paldium buckles.even on the official website they only have the black and white 42mm kit with brushed buckles.so I asked the seller and he said he can put a polished gold buckle on the belt* if I buy.will people think my belt is fake if I put a polished buckle on when hermes dosent sell the black and white 42mm belt with polished buckles.I've searched and searched and can't find 1 pic of a genuine black/white 42mm constance with polished buckle only brushed.thanks guys*




You think?


----------



## Live1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> [/B]
> 
> You think?



What u mean ?does hermes let you have any style buckle for any strap.does the black/white belt of offically come with a polished buckle if nor I'll buy it with the brushed buckle. I just prefer the shiny .and its alot of money so I need to be sure


----------



## mistikat

Live1 said:


> What u mean ?does hermes let you have any style buckle for any strap.does the black/white belt of offically come with a polished buckle if nor I'll buy it with the brushed buckle. I just prefer the shiny .and its alot of money so I need to be sure



I think if you are unsure of authenticity in any way you should buy from the store or online only.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> What u mean ?does hermes let you have any style buckle for any strap.does the black/white belt of offically come with a polished buckle if nor I'll buy it with the brushed buckle. I just prefer the shiny .and its alot of money so I need to be sure



Yes, Hermes offers multiple options for buckles. With the 42mm the options are not as vast as with the other sizes. For this size, brushed constance buckle or shiny constance...also palladium or gold. The color of the strap has nothing to do with which buckle you pick. It's your choice (whatever is available). I have both palladium and gold constance buckles and wear them with interchangeably with my straps... they are all interchangeable with any 42mm strap... hope that helps.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> Need some help guys.Im going to buy a black and white Epsom swift 42mm constance belt  from luxury  trader on ebay.I've never seen this belt with polished gold or paldium buckles.even on the official website they only have the black and white 42mm kit with brushed buckles.so I asked the seller and he said he can put a polished gold buckle on the belt if I buy.*will people think my belt is fake if I put a polished buckle on when hermes dosent sell the black and white 42mm belt with polished buckles*.I've searched and searched and can't find 1 pic of a genuine black/white 42mm constance with polished buckle only brushed.thanks guys



I think you are confused. You can interchange the buckle with different straps. It has nothing to do with authenticity of an item. I have straps I wear one time with my palladium buckle and then the next day will wear it with gold. Its called OPTIONS darling.


----------



## Live1

Ok yes that helps.I just thought because I've only seen the black and white 42mm constance belt with brushed  buckles.so only I didn't think polished existed for the black and white strap.as hermes only has the brushed options  avalible to pick on there website.and I'll order from the offial site.so thank you also I may go to the boutique in slonee square london and ask for any combo of belt strap to buckle if your saying I can choose anything do they just make it.as you only have limited options on the website. 
I also like red and black 42mm with gold buckle so I may ask them.to put that together in store for me .and I've never seen a red and black hermes constance with gold buckle either &#9786;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carrera993 said:


> Stunning. Simply stunning.





Serva1 said:


> Looks perfect with the evelyne and I love the fact that it is swift, not epsom. Great pairing with the hammered buckle. Congrats!!!





hedgwin99 said:


> Now I gotta ask my boutique to track down!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your new belt kit is down right GORGEOUS! Major congrats,* IF*!





meazar said:


> Aaaahhhh!  She is gorgeous!  So happy for you- now I need one!  Enjoy!





pcil said:


> Omg omg!!! She's stunning!! I need to call my SA back to check if she still has one!!



Glad I could enable ladies!!! It really is a sweet strap!!! I'm lovin it!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> Ok yes that helps.I just thought because I've only seen the black and white 42mm constance belt with brushed  buckles.so only I didn't think polished existed for the black and white strap.as hermes only has the brushed options  avalible to pick on there website.and I'll order from the offial site.so thank you



Stock on the site varies so polished buckles are just not available right now. Don't worry. The belt kits are not pre-selected with a certain buckle. YOU pick the buckle you like  Just because you never seen it before, doesn't mean it is fake or doesn't exist dear.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> [/B]
> 
> You think?



I meant Yay, sorry to be misleading.


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] stunning!!! Lucky you [emoji307]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] stunning!!! Lucky you [emoji307]



Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Live1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Stock on the site varies so polished buckles are just not available right now. Don't worry. The belt kits are not pre-selected with a certain buckle. YOU pick the buckle you like  Just because you never seen it before, doesn't mean it is fake or doesn't exist dear.


Cheers for all your help great forum.so if I go in london store can i ask for a red/black 42mm belt or a belt that's not avalible on the wesite can they order it.the site only has 2 colours that are boring.I heard u can special order colours from a leather book in store and they make it to order takes about 5 months if it's not avalible. So If I can't get red and black 42mm I'll so one gfrom the store is this info correct?as u can tell I'm a noob to hermes and really want a good one for my first&#9786;


----------



## mistikat

Live1 said:


> Cheers for all your help great forum.so if I go in london store can i ask for a red/black 42mm belt or a belt that's not avalible on the wesite can they order it.the site only has 2 colours that are boring.I heard u can special order colours from a leather book in store and they make it to order takes about 5 months if it's not avalible. So If I can't get red and black 42mm I'll so one gfrom the store is this info correct?as u can tell I'm a noob to hermes and really want a good one for my first&#9786;



You can ask but if it's not in the shop they do a worldwide search, for which they require 50% payment upfront. You can't special order belts, I don't believe, though I am sure for their VIP customers anything is possible.


----------



## Live1

Money is no object just need the best colourway for my style.and rouge and noir would be a great color I've not seen before &#9786;the Canadian official hermes site has the exact Colour way with gold polished buckle available, but it's 32mm.I want 42mm I'm sure hermes can get me it.I'm not going to buy online from ebay im taking you guys advice and using the London boutique for this purchase as I was specific belt combo


----------



## mistikat

Live1 said:


> Money is no object just need the best colourway for my style.and rouge and noir would be a great color I've not seen before &#9786;



If you aren't an existing customer, no offence, but they won't care how much money you have in terms of a special order.


----------



## Live1

Ok so is there any way to get a black and red belt same as the 32mm belt that on the site now?in 42mm


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> Money is no object just need the best colourway for my style.and rouge and noir would be a great color I've not seen before &#9786;the Canadian official hermes site has the exact Colour way with gold polished buckle available, but it's 32mm.I want 42mm I'm sure hermes can get me it.I'm not going to buy online from ebay im taking you guys advice and using the London boutique for this purchase as I was specific belt combo



One thing that is difficult for some to learn through the desire for specific Hermes items is that timing is key and also luck. Sometimes items are readily available and sometimes they disappear for years and you can't get any stock. With belt kits, it has been my experience that timing is key. If you see a color combo you like, grab it! Be persistent with your SA and ask frequently. If you are looking for exact combo, which you are, your best bet is to get it from wherever you see it (reseller you trust) because as Mistikat pointed out... money isn't the issue with Hermes. Relationships with the boutique, sprinkled with luck and Hermes fairy dust get you what you want.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> Ok so is there any way to get a black and red belt same as the 32mm belt that on the site now?in 42mm



If Hermes made this combo and it's not on the website and you don't live near a boutique, buy from reseller. Otherwise, you wait. Keep looking. Then when you find it...buy it 
Hermes is not like Nordstrom where things are mass produced and just sitting... it sells itself and is gone quickly. It's frustrating when you want a particular item and have to wait... but that's Hermes darling.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Many asked to see the Blue Indigo side of the Rose Sukura strap... here it is.... looks BLACK 
No filter.... natural sunlight... Black Box (I think it's box)  vs Blue Indigo Epsom


----------



## Israeli_Flava

...and a stay-cation mean organization in MY house... otherwise known as BOREDOM hahahahah

Current beltkit situation...as u can see... the H buckle works for me


----------



## Live1

Israeli_Flava said:


> If Hermes made this combo and it's not on the website and you don't live near a boutique, buy from reseller. Otherwise, you wait. Keep looking. Then when you find it...buy it
> Hermes is not like Nordstrom where things are mass produced and just sitting... it sells itself and is gone quickly. It's frustrating when you want a particular item and have to wait... but that's Hermes darling.



Thanks I'm learning lol.I have no idea if hermes makes or has made the combo in the past that I want.but they have it in 32mm on the website now.so I hope soon or later the red black combo will turn up in 42mm I'm a big guy so don't suit 32mm
But I'll ask my sister she has bought lots of hermes belts from london  boutique and I'll ask her if she can choose the noir/rouge colour from the book as they love her. She's coming back for xmas.
Here is a screen shot from a helpful intresing post from years ago.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> Thanks I'm learning lol.I have no idea if hermes makes or has made the combo in the past that I want.but they have it in 32mm on the website now.so I hope soon or later the red black combo will turn up in 42mm I'm a big guy so don't suit 32mm
> But I'll ask my sister she has bought lots of hermes belts from london  boutique and I'll ask her if she can choose the noir/rouge colour from the book as they love her. She's coming back for xmas



Yes, you need to use all your resources available to you when it comes to Hermes!! I know it sounds crazy the way I explain it but anyone here will tell you the same. Also, sometimes a color combo is offered in 32 but not in 42. Some colors come in all sizes... I have a rouge casaque to chocolate brown in 42 but I never saw with black. Doesn't mean you can't get it.... Especially if you or your sister is H VIP customer.... you just need to ask Hermes... good luck dear!!!

Oh, let me also mention that you are looking at information posted in 2006. Since that time SO MANY things have changed with respect to Hermes policies. For example, you can buy H leather from the US website yet you can't get any leather shipped to you from a store unless you (or someone for you) are actually physically present at the boutique to pay!!! That is just *one* example of how crazy it can be to try to get what you want from Hermes.... Keep that in mind. 2006 is a decade old information.... birkins were probably on the display shelf back then too hahahahahaha


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...and a stay-cation mean organization in MY house... otherwise known as BOREDOM hahahahah
> 
> Current beltkit situation...as u can see... the H buckle works for me



Drooling over your collection!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Many think white beltkit is useless... Well Winter White works for me 
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## HGT

Israeli_Flava said:


> Many think white beltkit is useless... Well Winter White works for me
> Happy Holidays everyone!




Looking great!!! Now you make many of us want a white belt strap now! [emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A few of my favorite things


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...and a stay-cation mean organization in MY house...




I hear ya... Me too! But I'm happy for the rest, we are going away early next year.



Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things




[emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things




Love [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Live1

Please tell me what the name of the red is on this black and red belt?some guy has it for sale for 900 pounds I'm intrested
Its epsom and chamonix


----------



## Live1

Seller says rouge casaque and schwarz and the leather is epsom /tadelakt


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Live1 said:


> Seller says rouge casaque and schwarz and the leather is epsom /tadelakt



What is your question? I'm confused...
it looks like RC to chocolate to me....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things



Gorgeous *IF*, you are ready for S/S 16! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous *IF*, you are ready for S/S 16! Thanks for the pic.



So happy!! Thanks Vig!!


----------



## pepita_anne

My favorite combo. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things



This is such a pretty picture! I feel like I am in a candy store! TRULY SCRUMPTIOUS! Loving the pink belt strap, too!
Is this new for SS2016? If so, sign me up!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a pretty picture! I feel like I am in a candy store! TRULY SCRUMPTIOUS! Loving the pink belt strap, too!
> Is this new for SS2016? If so, sign me up!



Thank you love muffin!!! Yes, it's new... I believe RSukura and RTyrien belt straps were just released!!!! Call ur SA now.... you know how it is...when they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pepita_anne said:


> My favorite combo. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224934



gorgeous!!! I love the orange and gold evvie!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you love muffin!!! Yes, it's new... I believe RSukura and RTyrien belt straps were just released!!!! Call ur SA now.... you know how it is...when they're gone, they're gone.




Thank you for the details!  I'll call to see if they got or will be getting any. It is so funny because I have yet to get a belt or strap from my boutique. Beverly Hills, San Fran, Madison, Wall Street, and Vegas have come through. I always give my H a hard time for never having any belt kits.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few of my favorite things



Congrats on this beauty!  Looks so sweet with your baby evie!  Great family picture!


----------



## Live1

Israeli_Flava said:


> What is your question? I'm confused...
> it looks like RC to chocolate to me....



Its black and red.r stamp ,my friend bought it from the seller I will buy it from him&#9786;I originally wanted to know the name of the red but the seller told us it's rouge casaque /noir


----------



## mistikat

Live1 said:


> Its black and red.r stamp ,my friend bought it from the seller I will buy it from him&#9786;I originally wanted to know the name of the red but the seller told us it's rouge casaque /noir



Suggest that if you are buying anything at resale you pay for an authentication. Belts are heavily counterfeited.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Live1

mistikat said:


> Suggest that if you are buying anything at resale you pay for an authentication. Belts are heavily counterfeited.



It looks and feels real I'm not worried about authenticity can't be fake imo. Plus who can authenticate it don't think boutiques do that&#9786;I did phone and ask the London boutique  if they sell the black and red 42mm belt they said it's out of stock now ,and I emailed the UK site a pic of the belt and they just said if I want that belt keep checking there site and also the Canadian site daily


----------



## mistikat

Live1 said:


> It looks and feels real I'm not worried about authenticity can't be fake imo. Plus who can authenticate it don't think boutiques do that&#9786;I did phone and ask the London boutique  if they sell the black and red 42mm belt they said it's out of stock now ,and I emailed the UK site a pic of the belt and they just said if I want that belt keep checking there site and also the Canadian site daily



A lot of fakes look and feel real, and unless you've handled a lot of the real thing, it would likely be hard for you to tell if it is real. Buckles are machine made and super easy to counterfeit, and there isn't much on the strap that can't be easily and well faked either.

There are authentication services who will look at it for a small fee. If you're prepared to spend such a significant sum on it, a small investment in an authentication service would be money well spent.


----------



## Live1

mistikat said:


> A lot of fakes look and feel real, and unless you've handled a lot of the real thing, it would likely be hard for you to tell if it is real. Buckles are machine made and super easy to counterfeit, and there isn't much on the strap that can't be easily and well faked either.
> 
> There are authentication services who will look at it for a small fee. If you're prepared to spend such a significant sum on it, a small investment in an authentication service would be money well spent.


Why are you assuming it's fake?it's not fake as far as I'm aware


----------



## mistikat

Live1 said:


> Why are you assuming it's fake?it's not fake as far as I'm aware



I believe anything not purchased directly from the boutique, especially something as often faked as belts, should be authenticated before purchase. It's just smart buying, especially if you haven't handled enough items to be able to tell definitively if it's authentic yourself. But of course, that's my preference. As the saying goes, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  Looks so sweet with your baby evie!  Great family picture!



*Thank you H!!! I'm so happy for my two fav straps... RS and BA *


----------



## Birdonce

my new belt strap, courtesy of (mostly SA and) DH for Christmas. So excited for reds!


----------



## vivelebag

What do you think of this buckle and dark navy strap combo. Or should I stick with the gold strap?


----------



## Birdonce

I like it. Nice contrast, ties the shirt and jeans tigether


----------



## lovexchanel

mistikat said:


> A lot of fakes look and feel real, and unless you've handled a lot of the real thing, it would likely be hard for you to tell if it is real. Buckles are machine made and super easy to counterfeit, and there isn't much on the strap that can't be easily and well faked either.
> 
> There are authentication services who will look at it for a small fee. If you're prepared to spend such a significant sum on it, a small investment in an authentication service would be money well spent.


I agree with mistikat

also, this year i've saw a red/black combination in togo/box leather


----------



## Live1

lovexchanel said:


> I agree with mistikat
> 
> also, this year i've saw a red/black combination in togo/box leather


Its from early 2014 I think from reciept German  boutique hamburg  and leather stamp.it's genuine its allready bought and I am not worried about it being fake ,but if you say we should authenticate belts before purchasing how do we do this?.we have the reciept from the store but how else can you authenticate.hermes didn't say it was not genuine when I sent them a few nice pics of the belt to see if they could get me one.they just said this 42mm belt is not in stock anymore and if I really want this combo keep checking  daily as they bring back old colours etc etc.I'm Happy that I got it.as hermes boutique only has boring brown chocolate  and noir in stock and was not even my size.and I don't think I can "so"  a red and black belt or any other combo as a new customer. I know some boutiques will let you in Switzerland I know a girl that did


----------



## A.singh1

Hi guys, 

i am planning on buying my first Hermes belt. I need a belt that can both fit my jeans and dress pants. should i go with 32mm or 42mm? and i wear 32-34 in jeans so should i order 90cm or 95?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

vivelebag said:


> What do you think of this buckle and dark navy strap combo. Or should I stick with the gold strap?
> 
> View attachment 3226069



I am loving this belt kit, *vivelebag*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3226064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new belt strap, courtesy of (mostly SA and) DH for Christmas. So excited for reds!



Gorgeous, and I am with you on H reds! Totally smitten with them. Congrats, *birdonce*!


----------



## vivelebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am loving this belt kit, *vivelebag*!







Birdonce said:


> I like it. Nice contrast, ties the shirt and jeans tigether




Thanks, ladies! I'm usually not a top tucker but these H belts are meant to be seen!


----------



## bagidiotic

A.singh1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i am planning on buying my first Hermes belt. I need a belt that can both fit my jeans and dress pants. should i go with 32mm or 42mm? and i wear 32-34 in jeans so should i order 90cm or 95?



Its best you try both them at boutique  personally 
See it yourself


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## carrera993

I had my  set on the Idem and was ready to head into my local H boutique to track it down... and then... I saw the Gamma! _I couldn't view the image on H.com until this morning._  Now I'm torn between the two.  It _kind of _looks like a feminine version of the Idem yet is still under the radar, which appeals to me.

Would anyone who owns this buckle be willing to chime in with their thoughts? 
Do you reach for it often? 
Do you find it easy to dress up or down? 
Would anyone be willing to post OTTD modelling the Gamma (I did find just one post with a beautiful photo styled with jeans).

Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Ethengdurst

carrera993 said:


> I had my  set on the Idem and was ready to head into my local H boutique to track it down... and then... I saw the Gamma! _I couldn't view the image on H.com until this morning._  Now I'm torn between the two.  It _kind of _looks like a feminine version of the Idem yet is still under the radar, which appeals to me.
> 
> Would anyone who owns this buckle be willing to chime in with their thoughts?
> Do you reach for it often?
> Do you find it easy to dress up or down?
> Would anyone be willing to post OTTD modelling the Gamma (I did find just one post with a beautiful photo styled with jeans).
> 
> Thank you! :kiss:



I was just about to post my new belt kit, vermillion and rj, with Gamma buckle. I only wear jeans mostly so this is my only mod shot. HTH!


----------



## krazeemarie24

What is rj? They look like the same color...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> I was just about to post my new belt kit, vermillion and rj, with Gamma buckle. I only wear jeans mostly so this is my only mod shot. HTH!


Cool!


----------



## coquettebags

I'm looking to get an Hermes belt soon. How do I measure to see what size I want - either 85 or 90 mm in length. I want to wear it with my jeans mostly.


----------



## jp_536

krazeemarie24 said:


> What is rj? They look like the same color...




Rose Jaipur. Different colors IRL. Pics are hard to capture true colors. HTH.


----------



## PJW5813

I have two 32 belt kits; both genuine bought from Hermes London Bond Street.
One last September (2015) and the other in 2006.
The most recent one has a longer and more tapered tongue - the end from the buckle hole.
Does anyone know when the style changed? or is there now different style for men and women?


----------



## PJW5813

coquettebags said:


> I'm looking to get an Hermes belt soon. How do I measure to see what size I want - either 85 or 90 mm in length. I want to wear it with my jeans mostly.


you have a very narrow waist!
sorry, I couldn't resist - I'm sure you meant cm not mm

as a more serious answer: I have 90cm and 95cm belt straps
the measurement from the buckle hole to the middle of the three belt holes is 90cm and 95cm respectively - they would be the equivalent measurements to a tape measure round your waist
there effectively little room for adjustment +-2.5cm (an inch)
if you opt for the larger size Hermes can/will punch an extra hole in the strap if you wish


----------



## Ethengdurst

LOUKPEACH said:


> Cool!



Thanks! &#128526;&#128523;


----------



## Notorious Pink

PJW5813 said:


> you have a very narrow waist!
> sorry, I couldn't resist - I'm sure you meant cm not mm
> 
> as a more serious answer: I have 90cm and 95cm belt straps
> the measurement from the buckle hole to the middle of the three belt holes is 90cm and 95cm respectively - they would be the equivalent measurements to a tape measure round your waist
> there effectively little room for adjustment +-2.5cm (an inch)
> if you opt for the larger size Hermes can/will punch an extra hole in the strap if you wish




They will punch holes in any size belt. I have a 75 with extra holes added to make it a little bit bigger (to wear with a dress on my hips) and a little bit smaller (to wear on my waist).


----------



## coquettebags

PJW5813 said:


> you have a very narrow waist!
> sorry, I couldn't resist - I'm sure you meant cm not mm
> 
> as a more serious answer: I have 90cm and 95cm belt straps
> the measurement from the buckle hole to the middle of the three belt holes is 90cm and 95cm respectively - they would be the equivalent measurements to a tape measure round your waist
> there effectively little room for adjustment +-2.5cm (an inch)
> if you opt for the larger size Hermes can/will punch an extra hole in the strap if you wish



Yes CM! Haha. Thank you so much for explaining it all. I am going to opt for the 90cm. Really excited to get my first Hermes belt!


----------



## carrera993

Ethengdurst said:


> I was just about to post my new belt kit, vermillion and rj, with Gamma buckle. I only wear jeans mostly so this is my only mod shot. HTH!




Thank you!! It looks really nice on you. I adore the colour you chose.


----------



## carrera993

PJW5813 said:


> I have two 32 belt kits; both genuine bought from Hermes London Bond Street.
> One last September (2015) and the other in 2006.
> The most recent one has a longer and more tapered tongue - the end from the buckle hole.
> Does anyone know when the style changed? or is there now different style for men and women?



Hi PJW, from what I've seen on H's Canadian website, the belts with the longer tapered end are from the men's collection; although I've seen women wearing them as well.  Hope that helps.


----------



## BalLVLover

I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663



*Yes hunny! Fierce straps!!! *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## SugarMama

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663



Yep, totally understand!  I got both as well.


----------



## Ladybaga

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663



Beautiful choices! Both pinks make my heart sing!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663




What are the colors on the reverse?


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> What are the colors on the reverse?



Hi, the Rose tyrien has white and the Sakura has indigo!


----------



## hopiko

New strap combos in 42mm: all in Epsom: rouge grenate with black and bleu paon to indigo. Happy to post picks!


----------



## hopiko

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663



Love these! Congrats!


----------



## JOJA

I am looking to purchase a belt kit shortly ~ can someone tell me if they are readily available in store?  I know I can purchase online but would rather go into the boutique and measure to make sure I pick correct size.  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## papertiger

JOJA said:


> I am looking to purchase a belt kit shortly ~ can someone tell me if they are readily available in store?  I know I can purchase online but would rather go into the boutique and measure to make sure I pick correct size.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I have 3 combos and I've always found them easier to buy in-store but informed as to what combos are on offer and current on-line so can ask for them directly. Popular sizes in new combos have a way of disappearing fast on-line.


----------



## papertiger

carrera993 said:


> I had my  set on the Idem and was ready to head into my local H boutique to track it down... and then... I saw the Gamma! _I couldn't view the image on H.com until this morning._  Now I'm torn between the two.  It _kind of _looks like a feminine version of the Idem yet is still under the radar, which appeals to me.
> 
> Would anyone who owns this buckle be willing to chime in with their thoughts?
> Do you reach for it often?
> Do you find it easy to dress up or down?
> Would anyone be willing to post OTTD modelling the Gamma (I did find just one post with a beautiful photo styled with jeans).
> 
> Thank you! :kiss:



Don't forget you can wear belts over outerwear too


----------



## carrera993

papertiger said:


> Don't forget you can wear belts over outerwear too




Gorgeous papertiger!   (and I love the gamma on you)


----------



## papertiger

carrera993 said:


> Gorgeous papertiger!   (and I love the gamma on you)



Thank you so much, my very favourite H buckle (I have silver _and_ gold tone) 

Don't forget the gamma can 'morph' into a scarf ring too, including worn on the waist as a scarf-belt-buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> New strap combos in 42mm: all in Epsom: rouge grenate with black and bleu paon to indigo. Happy to post picks!



Helloooooo?!!! Pics pronto por favor!


----------



## carrera993

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much, my very favourite H buckle (I have silver _and_ gold tone)
> 
> Don't forget the gamma can 'morph' into a scarf ring too, including worn on the waist as a scarf-belt-buckle




Oh wow really?! That's a fantastic tip!  Thank you.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Helloooooo?!!! Pics pronto por favor!



Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!

(I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)

Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!


----------



## hopiko

indigo 42cm, white 32 cm, black 42cm.  Again, dark pics due to indoor light.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Hi, the Rose tyrien has white and the Sakura has indigo!




Wow! Manhasset didn't get these yet - ? I need to try IRL!!!



papertiger said:


> Don't forget you can wear belts over outerwear too




Paper tiger, this is gorgeous. I LOVE the dress!!! Details, please?



hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> 
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> 
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!




Beautiful!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Ethengdurst

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663



Lovely! Love the RT especially. &#127802;


----------



## Ethengdurst

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much, my very favourite H buckle (I have silver _and_ gold tone)
> 
> Don't forget the gamma can 'morph' into a scarf ring too, including worn on the waist as a scarf-belt-buckle



Totally gonna try this tip! Thanks so much, I'm never that creative.


----------



## Ethengdurst

hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!



Love these, and that blue paonis TDF!


----------



## Serva1

hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> 
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> 
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!




OMG great belts and those shawls!!! BP with Parures des Maharajas is my favourite [emoji173]&#65039; Thank you dear hopiko for posting pics [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Wow! Manhasset didn't get these yet - ? I need to try IRL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper tiger, this is gorgeous. I LOVE the dress!!! Details, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! [emoji7]



It's actually a Rocabar Poncho I bought in 2012. I think they're still available  

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-hermes-poncho-885236.html


----------



## papertiger

hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!


----------



## papertiger

hopiko said:


> indigo 42cm, white 32 cm, black 42cm.  Again, dark pics due to indoor light.



Bravo for neutrals


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!



These are all great colors to have!!! I was verrrrrry tempted to get the Blue Paon but I refrained because I am trying to ban for a while. But that was painful to seee listed and not hit PURCHASE!  

Interestingly, I saw a picture of RT next to Rose Sheherazade croc strap and they were remarkably similar!!! They probably don't look as similar IRL because I know that RT in epsom has that "highlighter pink" hue to it whereas my RSheherazade croc has none of that... only a jewel tone pink.  But I don't think you'd need a RS Croc strap now 

Also since I was trying to be good... I refrained from the RT strap and I'm so glad I did because a few days later... along came the Rose Sukura. Now THAT I couldn't say no to. 



hopiko said:


> indigo 42cm, white 32 cm, black 42cm.  Again, dark pics due to indoor light.


Doesn't the indigo look just like black to you??? I was suprised just how dark it is... I thought it would have some blue to it but mine looks straight-up black....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> Don't forget you can wear belts over outerwear too



Gosh, that looks so good on you. I tired to wear my poncho with a belt and looked like a hot mess


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> These are all great colors to have!!! I was verrrrrry tempted to get the Blue Paon but I refrained because I am trying to ban for a while. But that was painful to seee listed and not hit PURCHASE!
> 
> Interestingly, I saw a picture of RT next to Rose Sheherazade croc strap and they were remarkably similar!!! They probably don't look as similar IRL because I know that RT in epsom has that "highlighter pink" hue to it whereas my RSheherazade croc has none of that... only a jewel tone pink.  But I don't think you'd need a RS Croc strap now
> 
> Also since I was trying to be good... I refrained from the RT strap and I'm so glad I did because a few days later... along came the Rose Sukura. Now THAT I couldn't say no to.
> 
> 
> Doesn't the indigo look just like black to you??? I was suprised just how dark it is... I thought it would have some blue to it but mine looks straight-up black....



Indigo is VERY close to black....almost too close!

With your amazing croc strap, you do not need the RT strap....yours is far superior!  Totally amazingly gorgeous....and the RS was a perfect addition!  I had to get the RT as I have a bag that it would pair very nicely with

I admire you for the restraint on the BP, but, it will be around for awhile.  I have Izmir in swift, and while they are different, they might be too close...and at this price point, I may have to return it.  My only hesitation is that I have a paon Kelly as well as a paon Kelly wallet so that has weighed into my decision...This is the beauty (misery) of H, they constantly evolve and create things they we weren't even aware that we "need"!!!!


----------



## mksaka

Hi! I'm having some trouble figuring out my belt size. I wear anywhere from a 24-26 in jeans depending on the brand (usually buy them snug to stretch out) but when I put on my size 24 Hudson's and measure where I want my belt to sit it says 85cm or 33in. I know according to all the "how to" posts I should purchase an 85... But my gut is telling me the 70-75 range sounds more like the size pants I wear! A woman also posted she wears a size 36 pant and needs a 95. I'm 5'7" and 125lbs and I'm just at a loss!


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> *Wow! Manhasset didn't get these yet - ?*I need to try these.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!! [emoji7]





A thanks, BBC...you DO need to try them!


----------



## hopiko

papertiger said:


> Don't forget you can wear belts over outerwear too



I love your belt and buckle with the poncho. -- so chic!  

I have this buckle and I never thought of making it into a belt with a scarf....love that idea....thanks for the heads up!  Any modeling shots?


----------



## mksaka

I wear a 24-25 in Hudson's and a 25-26 in true religions. I'm 5'7" and 125. When I measure where I want the belt to sit its 33" or a sz85. I'm so confused. How can I be wearing a 24 but need a 33" belt?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> It's actually a Rocabar Poncho I bought in 2012. I think they're still available
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-hermes-poncho-885236.html




Nice job enabling. [emoji6][emoji106]&#127996;



mksaka said:


> Hi! I'm having some trouble figuring out my belt size. I wear anywhere from a 24-26 in jeans depending on the brand (usually buy them snug to stretch out) but when I put on my size 24 Hudson's and measure where I want my belt to sit it says 85cm or 33in. I know according to all the "how to" posts I should purchase an 85... But my gut is telling me the 70-75 range sounds more like the size pants I wear! A woman also posted she wears a size 36 pant and needs a 95. I'm 5'7" and 125lbs and I'm just at a loss!




I wear the same sizes....do not get an 85! I usually wear 25s, with one or two 24s and 26s as well. I have an 80cm belt with extra holes added (one bigger one smaller) and it's just a touch big to wear on my waist, although ok for my hips...my next one will be a 75. However, note that I am 5'4"! 



hopiko said:


> A thanks, BBC...you DO need to try them!




Ha ha!!!! I will!!!


----------



## hopiko

Ethengdurst said:


> Love these, and that blue paonis TDF!



Thank you!  The color is so vivid.  Great season for belts!



Serva1 said:


> OMG great belts and those shawls!!! BP with Parures des Maharajas is my favourite [emoji173]&#65039; Thank you dear hopiko for posting pics [emoji1]



Thank you, Serva!  The grenate is a rich red and definitely is a great add but the paon steals my heart...it matches the Kelly in my avatar ....and..not a bad match to the scarf, either!



papertiger said:


>





papertiger said:


> Bravo for neutrals



Thank you, dear PT!  As you can imagine, I have s few scarves and shawls to coordinate with these new straps!  Yay!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mksaka said:


> Hi! I'm having some trouble figuring out my belt size. I wear anywhere from a 24-26 in jeans depending on the brand (usually buy them snug to stretch out) but when I put on my size 24 Hudson's and measure where I want my belt to sit it says 85cm or 33in. I know according to all the "how to" posts I should purchase an 85... But my gut is telling me the 70-75 range sounds more like the size pants I wear! A woman also posted she wears a size 36 pant and needs a 95. I'm 5'7" and 125lbs and I'm just at a loss!



Why would the tape measurer lie? I think you can go 80 but I wouldn't go any smaller than that..... I'm a 26 in jeans and wear an 85 belt strap because I wear low rise pants.... but with the 85 I have plenty of holes to make it smaller if I want. So for you I think 80 would work too....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Why would the tape measurer lie? I think you can go 80 but I wouldn't go any smaller than that..... I'm a 26 in jeans and wear an 85 belt strap because I wear low rise pants.... but with the 85 I have plenty of holes to make it smaller if I want. So for you I think 80 would work too....




Good point, IF....the voice of reason here [emoji8]...I never take a tape measure to my waist. I meant to say go for the 80 but our proportions could still be different!

PS I'm pretty sure that my tape measure lies to me all the time! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Birdonce

mksaka said:


> Hi! I'm having some trouble figuring out my belt size. I wear anywhere from a 24-26 in jeans depending on the brand (usually buy them snug to stretch out) but when I put on my size 24 Hudson's and measure where I want my belt to sit it says 85cm or 33in. I know according to all the "how to" posts I should purchase an 85... But my gut is telling me the 70-75 range sounds more like the size pants I wear! A woman also posted she wears a size 36 pant and needs a 95. I'm 5'7" and 125lbs and I'm just at a loss!




Really depends on where you wear your pants/belt. I'm 5'4", weighing 125-130 (thanks, Christmas!) but Apple shaped. Even so, wearing a belt in my hips is best 85, at my waist or low waist is 80. My jeans are mostly 26s-27s


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


>





BBC said:


> .





SugarMama said:


> Yep, totally understand!  I got both as well.





hopiko said:


> Hi, the Rose tyrien has white and the Sakura has indigo!



*OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *



Get it
Thou almost same color tone
However totally different image
Plus you may just keep one in future or wear off
No harm having extra
You can rotate using
Ss or aw
Gd weather or rain day

You knew it 
Not easy to get at all
I was so stunned to be offered a rj/vermilion combo in japan recently
Grab without thinking
First time I see pink belt


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Get it
> Thou almost same color tone
> However totally different image
> Plus you may just keep one in future or wear off
> No harm having extra
> You can rotate using
> Ss or aw
> Gd weather or rain day
> 
> You knew it
> Not easy to get at all
> I was so stunned to be offered a rj/vermilion combo in japan recently
> Grab without thinking
> First time I see pink belt



YES!! You understand me so well! Grab without thinking!!!   
I want to ask you thou...doesn't RT have a slight "pink highlighter" tone to it in Epsom???

Yes, my friends say RT is "weather proof" so I must get it  
I really was suprised to see RT and Rsukura offered in belt so I think I will just get it! These things only appear for a second then gone for YEARS....


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> YES!! You understand me so well   I want to ask ou thou...doesn't RT have a slight "pink highlighter" tone to it in Epsom???
> My friends say RT is "weather proof" so I must get it  I really was suprised to see RT and Rsukura offered in belt so I think I will just get it!



Please get it please please if
Cannot say no to rt


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Please get it please please if
> Cannot say no to rt



ok  thank u


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> YES!! You understand me so well! Grab without thinking!!!
> I want to ask you thou...doesn't RT have a slight "pink highlighter" tone to it in Epsom???
> 
> Yes, my friends say RT is "weather proof" so I must get it
> I really was suprised to see RT and Rsukura offered in belt so I think I will just get it! These things only appear for a second then gone for YEARS....



No need to be torn
Pink lover h lover. 
We can always find reasons excuses to justify our shopping needs
Hehe
Oh wow
Sakura what more!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> No need to be torn
> Pink lover h lover.
> We can always find reasons excuses to justify our shopping needs
> Hehe
> Oh wow
> Sakura what more!!!!



Yes exactly!!!! :giggles:


----------



## soxx

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663




Congrats on your lovey belt score! May i know what width measurement is this belt strap? 32mm or 23mm? Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^they are both 32mm dear


----------



## impulsive

Get it.  They may be close in color, but are 2 completely different belts.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

impulsive said:


> Get it.  They may be close in color, but are 2 completely different belts.



Thank you! You are totally right and I will take a que from your name  We may be twins separated at birth!


----------



## impulsive

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you! You are totally right and I will take a que from your name  We may be twins separated at birth!




Ha!


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *




Get it! I think both are different enough. RT is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *



I would get it!  It has contrast stitching and in a different leather!  

Or alternatively, wait for the 24mm size and wear around your skinny waist.  I plan to get  both RT and RS straps in 24 and 32 mm


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *



 From a practical standpoint, I think you should get it because if it is a rainy day, you shouldn't wear your croc. RT in epsom can be your "go to" when the weather is inclement.  Just sayin'


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *





bagidiotic said:


> Get it
> Thou almost same color tone
> However totally different image
> Plus you may just keep one in future or wear off
> No harm having extra
> You can rotate using
> Ss or aw
> Gd weather or rain day
> 
> You knew it
> Not easy to get at all
> I was so stunned to be offered a rj/vermilion combo in japan recently
> Grab without thinking
> First time I see pink belt



Sorry to be late to this but bagidiotic gave very sage advice (as did the others)...you MUST have this!  Always nice to have an extra white, too!  The contrast stitching....oh my!  We have been waiting years for this!


----------



## Promises.made

Hello! For all of you who have belt kits, do any of you notice a line bump near the ends of your straps? It's hard to explain but it's almost like they ran out of material at the end of my strap on the inside. I cannot return mine but just wondering if anyone else has noticed this? I attached a picture.
Also, how deep is the embossing on your belt? Mine is subtle.
I am really grateful I was able to find this belt and that they had my size in the store. Those are the only two things I noticed and wondering if anyone else has experienced the same. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Promises.made

The line bump is about a centimeter down from the end.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I just checked the belt I am wearing and no it doesn't have this bump.


----------



## bagidiotic

No bump for mine too
Embossed  varies which artisans


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> No need to be torn
> Pink lover h lover.
> We can always find reasons excuses to justify our shopping needs
> Hehe
> Oh wow
> Sakura what more!!!!





impulsive said:


> Get it.  They may be close in color, but are 2 completely different belts.





pcil said:


> Get it! I think both are different enough. RT is gorgeous!!!





SugarMama said:


> I would get it!  It has contrast stitching and in a different leather!
> 
> Or alternatively, wait for the 24mm size and wear around your skinny waist.  I plan to get  both RT and RS straps in 24 and 32 mm





Ladybaga said:


> From a practical standpoint, I think you should get it because if it is a rainy day, you shouldn't wear your croc. RT in epsom can be your "go to" when the weather is inclement.  Just sayin'





hopiko said:


> Sorry to be late to this but bagidiotic gave very sage advice (as did the others)...you MUST have this!  Always nice to have an extra white, too!  The contrast stitching....oh my!  We have been waiting years for this!



*Ok OKkkkkkkkkaaaaaay twist my arm ladies 
It's on the way to me now YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## MsHermesAU

BalLVLover said:


> I've been on a pink kick lately so I had to get the new RS and RT belt straps.
> 
> View attachment 3230663





hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!





Israeli_Flava said:


> *Ok OKkkkkkkkkaaaaaay twist my arm ladies
> It's on the way to me now YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Would one of you lovely ladies mind posting a modelling shot of the rose tyrien belt strap?? I'm really undecided about it :wondering 

I'm not typically a pink girl, but RT looks so striking that I'm very tempted to get it. Before I ask my SA to transfer one in for me I would love to see how it looks when worn... I suppose I'm just concerned that the colour is super girly (which isn't me)?? What do you ladies think? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> Hi!  These pics were taken indoors...much brighter in natural light! Happy to provide any enabling pics you may need!
> 
> (I know it has been posted but had to include RT....I don't have a fuchsia croc so this one really filled a void!)
> 
> Rose T 32cm, Blue Paon 42cm, Rouge Grenate 42cm! Flip side next post!



The Blue Paon is amaaaazing! Oh how I wish it came in a 32mm strap!


----------



## jp_536

mksaka said:


> Hi! I'm having some trouble figuring out my belt size. I wear anywhere from a 24-26 in jeans depending on the brand (usually buy them snug to stretch out) but when I put on my size 24 Hudson's and measure where I want my belt to sit it says 85cm or 33in. I know according to all the "how to" posts I should purchase an 85... But my gut is telling me the 70-75 range sounds more like the size pants I wear! A woman also posted she wears a size 36 pant and needs a 95. I'm 5'7" and 125lbs and I'm just at a loss!



I'm a size 25 in hudsons and all other jeans. I'm 5'3, 115 lbs and always get a 85 and have them punch 2 extra holes smaller.  My belt usually sits right on my hips. If they're higher waisted jeans, I have the two extra holes to accommodate. 



BBC said:


> Nice job enabling. [emoji6][emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the same sizes....do not get an 85! I usually wear 25s, with one or two 24s and 26s as well. I have an 80cm belt with extra holes added (one bigger one smaller) and it's just a touch big to wear on my waist, although ok for my hips...my next one will be a 75. However, note that I am 5'4"!
> 
> Ha ha!!!! I will!!!



Really? I would totally think she should get 85... Although, I could never fit in size 24s, so you 2 are probably slimmer and an 80 may work. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Why would the tape measurer lie? I think you can go 80 but I wouldn't go any smaller than that..... I'm a 26 in jeans and wear an 85 belt strap because I wear low rise pants.... but with the 85 I have plenty of holes to make it smaller if I want. So for you I think 80 would work too....



That's what I'm thinking  



BBC said:


> Good point, IF....the voice of reason here [emoji8]...I never take a tape measure to my waist. I meant to say go for the 80 but our proportions could still be different!
> 
> PS I'm pretty sure that my tape measure lies to me all the time! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Hahhaah! Mine lies to me all the time too!! Hahahaa. I love your reasoning, BBC! The lying tape measures, we must have the same one.  



Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *



Duh! No questions asked now that it's a 85!! 



bagidiotic said:


> Get it
> Thou almost same color tone
> However totally different image
> Plus you may just keep one in future or wear off
> No harm having extra
> You can rotate using
> Ss or aw
> Gd weather or rain day
> 
> You knew it
> Not easy to get at all
> I was so stunned to be offered a rj/vermilion combo in japan recently
> Grab without thinking
> First time I see pink belt



Seeeee...... Weather proof!!  



Israeli_Flava said:


> YES!! You understand me so well! Grab without thinking!!!
> I want to ask you thou...doesn't RT have a slight "pink highlighter" tone to it in Epsom???
> 
> Yes, my friends say RT is "weather proof" so I must get it
> I really was suprised to see RT and Rsukura offered in belt so I think I will just get it! These things only appear for a second then gone for YEARS....



That's right!! And holy sweet Moses... That contrast stitching!!! Sold! I need one!!!!  



Ladybaga said:


> From a practical standpoint, I think you should get it because if it is a rainy day, you shouldn't wear your croc. RT in epsom can be your "go to" when the weather is inclement.  Just sayin'



Totally agree!!! See @IF, coming from the educator... She knows!  



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Ok OKkkkkkkkkaaaaaay twist my arm ladies
> It's on the way to me now YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Wahooooooooooo!!!! I fricken need one!!! That contrast stitch, SLAYS ME!


----------



## Live1

Little update on the black and red 42mm hermes constance belt I took it to boutique to add holes it was fake.got my money back now


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OK ladies... I need your help. Do you think it would be stupid to get the Rose Tyrien strap if I have the Rose Sheherazade croc?? I am SO TORN!!!! My SA just reached out with an 85 strap and I need to decide today and I don't know why I keep going back and forth but I think it is the contrast stitching on the RT that is making me want to get it. Plus even tho I think the colors are similar... I think RT in epsom is different enough PLUS RARE. UGHHHHHHH I'm going crazy! What do you ladies think?? Just get it or just forget it *




Sorry I'm late sweetie, but OMG without question you MUST have it! Great for rainy weather! Grab a different buckle for added variety! And ENJOY!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jp_536 said:


> I'm a size 25 in hudsons and all other jeans. I'm 5'3, 115 lbs and always get a 85 and have them punch 2 extra holes smaller.  My belt usually sits right on my hips. If they're higher waisted jeans, I have the two extra holes to accommodate.
> 
> Hahhaah! Mine lies to me all the time too!! Hahahaa. I love your reasoning, BBC! The lying tape measures, we must have the same one.




Maybe it has to do with body type, I'm not that small, usually a 2/4. Im 5'4" and my body shape is an inverted triangle and so my hips are narrow (although I have DS2 to thank for making my hips just a bit wider = flatter stomach!!! Thanks, sweetie!) My Rag & Bone and Frame jeans are all 25s, for shorts I prefer a 26, and I have one or two R&B pants in a 24. 

Although, wait-a-minute, I did not punch TWO smaller holes in my 80. I made a "bigger" hole and a "smaller" hole. Maybe that accounts for the discrepancy?

Anyway, I am clearly in the minority here!!! Get the 85! 

(BTW, I have no idea what I weigh....I figure the scale lies even worse than the measuring tape!!!)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> Would one of you lovely ladies mind posting a modelling shot of the rose tyrien belt strap?? I'm really undecided about it :wondering
> 
> I'm not typically a pink girl, but RT looks so striking that I'm very tempted to get it. Before I ask my SA to transfer one in for me I would love to see how it looks when worn... I suppose I'm just concerned that the colour is super girly (which isn't me)?? What do you ladies think? Thank you so much for your help



RT is one of those colors that is undeniably a must-have... and will sell out...and will be gone for too many Hermes years to fathom. Some things you just have to jump on. So I purchased the strap. It is not delivered yet but I will snap a few pics for you. 

I do think some pinks are girly but I don't think just wearing a pink belt makes your entire look super girly at all. It's just a pop. I know ladies here that are not girly at all but have gravitated to hot pink hues for pops of pink in theiir outfit but would never wear a rose sukura shade of pink bc it is super girly. Anything "baby" colored, IMO, is super girly but RT passes as mildly girly


----------



## carrera993

Live1 said:


> Little update on the black and red 42mm hermes constance belt I took it to boutique to add holes it was fake.got my money back now



Oh, that's awful. Thank goodness you found out quickly and was able to return.


----------



## Live1

carrera993 said:


> Oh, that's awful. Thank goodness you found out quickly and was able to return.


I knew I haven't seen a red and black 42mm constance belt before not 1 pic of a genuine belt on the entire intenet.nobody on this forum has ever seen one, nor has anyoneI know.I guess red/black 42mm belt means red flag don't think hermes ever produced this colour before in epsom and a smooth leather


----------



## carrera993

Live1 said:


> I knew I haven't seen a red and black 42mm constance belt before not 1 pic of a genuine belt on the entire intenet.nobody on this forum has ever seen one, nor has anyoneI know.I guess red/black 42mm belt means red flag don't think hermes ever produced this colour before in epsom and a smooth leather



Twas too good to be true. Again, I'm so glad that you found out quickly -- having learned this in a year from now would have been unfortunate.


----------



## Live1

carrera993 said:


> Twas too good to be true. Again, I'm so glad that you found out quickly -- having learned this in a year from now would have been unfortunate.



Yes was too good to be true.I've decided on noir /blanc 42mm gold buckle belt on the official website should hopefully arrive soon


----------



## Theotherguy

I'm a bit disappointed, anyone able to give me advice?
So here's the story; I bought a Hermés belt kit 32 m with the Black and and togo and today was the first day I ever got to wear it (purchased it this Saturday) and the belt have already lost a lot of it's form. The belt is no longer even straight in the middle,it's bent down at the middle of the belt and when I hold it up from one end to the other you can just see how bad the shape is. I just feel so disappointed, anyone know if the belt will regain it's original shape/form since it's soft leather or any other advice you might have! I am happy whatever advice I get. I really thought this belt would hold up better...


----------



## Live1

Theotherguy said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, anyone able to give me advice?
> So here's the story; I bought a Hermés belt kit 32 m with the Black and and togo and today was the first day I ever got to wear it (purchased it this Saturday) and the belt have already lost a lot of it's form. The belt is no longer even straight in the middle,it's bent down at the middle of the belt and when I hold it up from one end to the other you can just see how bad the shape is. I just feel so disappointed, anyone know if the belt will regain it's original shape/form since it's soft leather or any other advice you might have! I am happy whatever advice I get. I really thought this belt would hold up better...



Did you buy it from the hermes  boutique or website?


----------



## Theotherguy

Live1 said:


> Did you buy it from the hermes  boutique or website?


I bought it from the Hermes boutique here in Stockholm.


----------



## mistikat

Theotherguy said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, anyone able to give me advice?
> So here's the story; I bought a Hermés belt kit 32 m with the Black and and togo and today was the first day I ever got to wear it (purchased it this Saturday) and the belt have already lost a lot of it's form. The belt is no longer even straight in the middle,it's bent down at the middle of the belt and when I hold it up from one end to the other you can just see how bad the shape is. I just feel so disappointed, anyone know if the belt will regain it's original shape/form since it's soft leather or any other advice you might have! I am happy whatever advice I get. I really thought this belt would hold up better...



Leather stretches, and your waist (certainly not hips) is not a perfect circle. The belt curves like that if it's worn cinched tightly, as that is the point on your pants that is most likely to pull downwards, especially when you are sitting. It's not a quality flaw, it's just the way leather will flex when worn as a belt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Theotherguy said:


> I'm a bit disappointed, anyone able to give me advice?
> So here's the story; I bought a Hermés belt kit 32 m with the Black and and togo and today was the first day I ever got to wear it (purchased it this Saturday) and the belt have already lost a lot of it's form. The belt is no longer even straight in the middle,it's bent down at the middle of the belt and when I hold it up from one end to the other you can just see how bad the shape is. I just feel so disappointed, anyone know if the belt will regain it's original shape/form since it's soft leather or any other advice you might have! I am happy whatever advice I get. I really thought this belt would hold up better...



^Exactly what MK said.

Your belt hoop on the back center of your pants will pull the leather strap if your belt is tight and you sit. Most of my belt straps that I wear with jeans look like that... the ones I wear with slacks to work don't look like that since my pants aren't tight.  It's not a quality thing....


----------



## Theotherguy

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^Exactly what MK said.
> 
> Your belt hoop on the back center of your pants will pull the leather strap if your belt is tight and you sit. Most of my belt straps that I wear with jeans look like that... the ones I wear with slacks to work don't look like that since my pants aren't tight.  It's not a quality thing....


Thanks for the good feedback! So the belt won't really go back to it's original shape? Also another question (if you bother), do you store your belt in the box when not using it? Sorry if my questions seem dumb but it's my first Hermés belt and it won't be the last so I need your guidance hehe:greengrin:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Theotherguy said:


> Thanks for the good feedback! So the belt won't really go back to it's original shape? Also another question (if you bother), do you store your belt in the box when not using it? Sorry if my questions seem dumb but it's my first Hermés belt and it won't be the last so I need your guidance hehe:greengrin:



No worries dear. That is what this forum is for 

No, it will never go back to the original shape once you have worn it and the natural bends in the leather occur. They may appear less obvious if you massage the leather. No, I do not store my belts in the original box because it's too cumbersome and I want to grab and go. I do store them in the circular shape (not hanging them). I think I posted a pic of my actual collection and how I store them a few days ago actually.... 

It's interesting because I never really noticed any of this until you asked these questions. I think part of the reason is because I just enjoy the belt and not stress out so much about this type of wear-and-tear because after all it is just a belt.... it's expensive... but it's a piece of leather. It will stretch, the buckle will scratch, but it's a belt. Period. You will have to get over the fact that you paid a lot of money for something that will get used.... and not stay perfect.... the first scratch will probably really bother you too... but you will still cherish it.


----------



## Theotherguy

Israeli_Flava said:


> No worries dear. That is what this forum is for
> 
> No, it will never go back to the original shape once you have worn it and the natural bends in the leather occur. They may appear less obvious if you massage the leather. No, I do not store my belts in the original box because it's too cumbersome and I want to grab and go. I do store them in the circular shape (not hanging them). I think I posted a pic of my actual collection and how I store them a few days ago actually....
> 
> It's interesting because I never really noticed any of this until you asked these questions. I think part of the reason is because I just enjoy the belt and not stress out so much about this type of wear-and-tear because after all it is just a belt.... it's expensive... but it's a piece of leather. It will stretch, the buckle will scratch, but it's a belt. Period. You will have to get over the fact that you paid a lot of money for something that will get used.... and not stay perfect.... the first scratch will probably really bother you too... but you will still cherish it.


I guess since I'm not so old yet (18 hehe) purchasing these things for that amount of money makes me really caring and careful hehe. Also you are right, when I first bought my clic-clac and got the first scratch I panicked but now I've worn it so much the scratches don't bother me. Thank you for the feedback, again!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Theotherguy said:


> I guess since I'm not so old yet (18 hehe) purchasing these things for that amount of money makes me really caring and careful hehe. Also you are right, when I first bought my clic-clac and got the first scratch I panicked but now I've worn it so much the scratches don't bother me. Thank you for the feedback, again!



I don't think it has anything to do with age.... I'm far from old my dear.... it's recognizing the value of a dollar and working hard for it  

At the end of the day, these are ultra high-end products... but they are belts. Luxury belts for the ultra rich or those like me who are insane person addicted to H  Just because they are Hermes, doesn't mean they are better quality than Walmart brand leather belt. We might want to believe they are.... but.....well.


----------



## Birdonce

Israeli_Flava said:


> ...and a stay-cation mean organization in MY house... otherwise known as BOREDOM hahahahah
> 
> Current beltkit situation...as u can see... the H buckle works for me




Bumping - would love other beltkit organization hints!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> Bumping - would love other beltkit organization hints!



*Birdonce*, I store my belt kits with the straps in labelled boxes and the buckles in their little H bags by color tone in the same large drawer. This is easiest for me and have never experienced an oops, I can't find it moment.


----------



## Theotherguy

Israeli_Flava said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with age.... I'm far from old my dear.... it's recognizing the value of a dollar and working hard for it
> 
> At the end of the day, these are ultra high-end products... but they are belts. Luxury belts for the ultra rich or those like me who are insane person addicted to H  Just because they are Hermes, doesn't mean they are better quality than Walmart brand leather belt. We might want to believe they are.... but.....well.


Didn't mean to insult you, I'm so sorry! 

You are most definetly right, but wearing a Hermés belt feels 100 times better then wearing a Walmart brand belt


----------



## Notorious Pink

Calling out Israeli_Flava and Hopiko! I have NEVER owned a hot pink accessory in my life and now we are triplets....I don't know who I am anymore....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...got the rose gold buckle...[emoji177]

....and to return the favor (here's looking at you, I_F)...

(Pssst!!! It's a size 90! [emoji33] Take what you can get and have holes punched! We added one hole smaller near the rest and then one much smaller to wear at my waist, they said I can add more if I need!)


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> RT is one of those colors that is undeniably a must-have... and will sell out...and will be gone for too many Hermes years to fathom. Some things you just have to jump on. So I purchased the strap. It is not delivered yet but I will snap a few pics for you.
> 
> I do think some pinks are girly but I don't think just wearing a pink belt makes your entire look super girly at all. It's just a pop. I know ladies here that are not girly at all but have gravitated to hot pink hues for pops of pink in theiir outfit but would never wear a rose sukura shade of pink bc it is super girly. Anything "baby" colored, IMO, is super girly but RT passes as mildly girly



Thanks for getting back to me IF  I guess I'll need to ask my SA to get one in for me, and see how I like it. I agree, RS is very girly IMO it wouldn't suit me at all. It looks lovely on other people though.

I can't wait to see how the RT strap looks on you when it arrives. It will look amazing, the color is so "you"


----------



## MsHermesAU

BBC said:


> Calling out Israeli_Flava and Hopiko! I have NEVER owned a hot pink accessory in my life and now we are triplets....I don't know who I am anymore....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...got the rose gold buckle...[emoji177]
> 
> ....and to return the favor (here's looking at you, I_F)...
> 
> (Pssst!!! It's a size 90! [emoji33] Take what you can get and have holes punched! We added one hole smaller near the rest and then one much smaller to wear at my waist, they said I can add more if I need!)
> 
> View attachment 3236409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236410



Any modelling pics?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Theotherguy said:


> Didn't mean to insult you, I'm so sorry!
> 
> You are most definetly right, but *wearing a Hermés belt feels 100 times better then wearing a Walmart brand belt *



Oh no insult taken my dear!!!  And I couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Calling out Israeli_Flava and Hopiko! I have NEVER owned a hot pink accessory in my life and now we are triplets....I don't know who I am anymore....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...got the rose gold buckle...[emoji177]
> 
> ....and to return the favor (here's looking at you, I_F)...
> 
> (Pssst!!! It's a size 90! [emoji33] Take what you can get and have holes punched! We added one hole smaller near the rest and then one much smaller to wear at my waist, they said I can add more if I need!)
> 
> View attachment 3236409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236410



*Oh my goodness!!!! Fabulous dear!!! My strap should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.

I guess this acid green cw has selected me by default huh? 
You are a total enabler on steroids with this design!!!! I have been trying to tell myself noooooo u don't need that design.... and now it's useless. The RT is spot on that pink right???

*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks for getting back to me IF  I guess I'll need to ask my SA to get one in for me, and see how I like it. I agree, RS is very girly IMO it wouldn't suit me at all. It looks lovely on other people though.
> 
> I can't wait to see how the RT strap looks on you when it arrives. It will look amazing, the color is so "you"



Awww thank you! I will post a pic asap!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Oh my goodness!!!! Fabulous dear!!! My strap should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this acid green cw has selected me by default huh?
> 
> You are a total enabler on steroids with this design!!!! I have been trying to tell myself noooooo u don't need that design.... and now it's useless. The RT is spot on that pink right???
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sorry, sweetie....this kind of "misery" NEEDS company! But really, when I saw it, I just thought of you - it will go with so much that you have. And then between you with your gorgeous pictures and my SA guiding me towards new colors and designs she knows I'll fall in love with, there is a lot of enabling going around....I forgot how much I love the bright colors, Ive been so neutral and subtle for a long time. 

The RT is amazing, esp with the white stitching - now I think I "need" a matching CDC and maybe some SLG too! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]


----------



## destiny01

hi all,

i am looking at the belt kit 32mm.

i realized that the  selection for Palladium plated Guilloche buckle  is missing for a few days now, do anyone knows if the changes is permanent ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

destiny01 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am looking at the belt kit 32mm.
> 
> i realized that the  selection for Palladium plated Guilloche buckle  is missing for a few days now, do anyone knows if the changes is permanent ?


If you are referring to the options available online, the selections vary. They add stock all the time. You just ned to check back ofter. Good Luck!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Sorry, sweetie....this kind of "misery" NEEDS company! But really, when I saw it, I just thought of you - it will go with so much that you have. And then between you with your gorgeous pictures and my SA guiding me towards new colors and designs she knows I'll fall in love with, there is a lot of enabling going around....I forgot how much I love the bright colors, Ive been so neutral and subtle for a long time.
> 
> The RT is amazing, esp with the white stitching - now I think I "need" a matching CDC and maybe some SLG too! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]



You are so funny!!! It's funny bc I am knwn for my colorful outfits but I am actually a part-time neutral girl  I guess it just depends on my mood... and the season. I do tend to wear a ton of balck and grey in the winter so I get a ton of use of my Brandebourges in the white/black and my L'Instruction Du Roy grey/black combo. But as you know, living on the East Coast, we can wear a GM through Spring so these bright pops come in handy too!!! Nothing wrong with having a multi-dimensional wardrobe  But it does tend to get very expensive bc I too have a weakness for all the accessories!!! I have it so bad that I bought a  Rose Tyrien Chevre Bastia and I have absolutely NO USE for this little gem. None. I simply carry it around in my bag and stare at it  But who could pass on RT chevre??? Duh. hahahaha

I got a fed ex text this morning so RT is here!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> You are so funny!!! It's funny bc I am knwn for my colorful outfits but I am actually a part-time neutral girl  I guess it just depends on my mood... and the season. I do tend to wear a ton of balck and grey in the winter so I get a ton of use of my Brandebourges in the white/black and my L'Instruction Du Roy grey/black combo. But as you know, living on the East Coast, we can wear a GM through Spring so these bright pops come in handy too!!! Nothing wrong with having a multi-dimensional wardrobe  But it does tend to get very expensive bc I too have a weakness for all the accessories!!! I have it so bad that I bought a  Rose Tyrien Chevre Bastia and I have absolutely NO USE for this little gem. None. I simply carry it around in my bag and stare at it  But who could pass on RT chevre??? Duh. hahahaha
> 
> I got a fed ex text this morning so RT is here!!!!!




BEYOND FUNNY - I have been looking to buy a RT Bastia!!! [emoji38] Seriously!!!
I do know why you need it though...one of the issues I had with my good wallets is the change/coin section...yes, it's there, but I'm starting to think actually using it hastens the decline of your purse. The change is dirty and messy and sometime I wind up with a lot of it, which stretches the leather, too. I'm looking at trying a Kelly Wallet again, but really I can only use the coin section for extra/backup guitar picks for DS1.

Yeah, I've completely missed your neutral pics! I think it's because I find your color choices very visually appealing. I wear mostly fall colors with a few blue and green jewel tones. I had a huge etoupe phase. I guess I worry that because my hair stands out, I don't want to compete with it. But I'm missing out on all the color fun!

Can't wait to see your belt pics!!! I'm still considering the RS/Indigo, too....the SA didn't like it as much...what do you think?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> BEYOND FUNNY - I have been looking to buy a RT Bastia!!! [emoji38] Seriously!!!
> I do know why you need it though...one of the issues I had with my good wallets is the change/coin section...yes, it's there, but I'm starting to think actually using it hastens the decline of your purse. The change is dirty and messy and sometime I wind up with a lot of it, which stretches the leather, too. I'm looking at trying a Kelly Wallet again, but really I can only use the coin section for extra/backup guitar picks for DS1.
> 
> Yeah, I've completely missed your neutral pics! I think it's because I find your color choices very visually appealing. I wear mostly fall colors with a few blue and green jewel tones. I had a huge etoupe phase. I guess I worry that because my hair stands out, I don't want to compete with it. But I'm missing out on all the color fun!
> 
> Can't wait to see your belt pics!!! I'm still considering the RS/Indigo, too....the SA didn't like it as much...what do you think?



Oh, I guess I left out the important point with respect to the bastia... I don't carry coins. EVER. And for the exact reasons you mentioned, would never put dirty coins in my Hermes wallet or in the Bastia. The thought makes me  I was actually hunting for a Calvi. Sa brought out 3 Bastias thinking they were Calvis and one happened to be RT chevre! I about died.... GIMME THAT PLEASE! hahahaha 

As far as the rose sukura goes, I HAD TO HAVE THAT. I have a RS TPM. I'm hoping H will release some RS sandals since spring 16 shoes are off the charts!  I'lll be all set 
So think about RS... its a soft powdery pink... very easy breezy... use with phw buckle for very fresh vibe. you can easily pair with grey skinny jeans/white top.... dark denim/white top.... black denim/ pink top... then get a rose dragee or rose candy clic clac... ALL SET and no competition with your hair


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, I guess I left out the important point with respect to the bastia... I don't carry coins. EVER. And for the exact reasons you mentioned, would never put dirty coins in my Hermes wallet or in the Bastia. The thought makes me  I was actually hunting for a Calvi. Sa brought out 3 Bastias thinking they were Calvis and one happened to be RT chevre! I about died.... GIMME THAT PLEASE! hahahaha
> 
> As far as the rose sukura goes, I HAD TO HAVE THAT. I have a RS TPM. I'm hoping H will release some RS sandals since spring 16 shoes are off the charts!  I'lll be all set
> So think about RS... its a soft powdery pink... very easy breezy... use with phw buckle for very fresh vibe. you can easily pair with grey skinny jeans/white top.... dark denim/white top.... black denim/ pink top... then get a rose dragee or rose candy clic clac... ALL SET and no competition with your hair




You are amazing....and my personal stylist too!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; how can I possibly say no? I have been on the lookout for RS TPM or even PM, SLG or clutch (again, this is because of your amazing photos)....so pretty and feminine and goes with my other Oiseaux shawl. I adored your pic with the yg buckle, right now the only buckles I have are the pink CDC and guillochè PHW. I'm going to need YG eventually, either another guillochè or the one with the "stripes" or hammered, I think. 

I'm intrigued that you don't carry coins! Yeah, that's important to know, and makes your purchase even funnier. What DO you keep in it? I don't even know how I'd manage that, with 2 DSs, change is always needed, especially for the snack machines at music school....and DS2 loves turning them in at TD Bank. So I MUST find a Bastia then! Now it's a "have-to"!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> You are amazing....and my personal stylist too!!! [emoji122]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji122]&#55356;&#57340; how can I possibly say no? I have been on the lookout for RS TPM or even PM, SLG or clutch (again, this is because of your amazing photos)....so pretty and feminine and goes with my other Oiseaux shawl. I adored your pic with the yg buckle, right now the only buckles I have are the pink CDC and guillochè PHW. I'm going to need YG eventually, either another guillochè or the one with the "stripes" or hammered, I think.
> 
> I'm intrigued that you don't carry coins! Yeah, that's important to know, and makes your purchase even funnier. What DO you keep in it? I don't even know how I'd manage that, with 2 DSs, change is always needed, especially for the snack machines at music school....and DS2 loves turning them in at TD Bank. So I MUST find a Bastia then! Now it's a "have-to"!



I rarely pay cash for anything. I use my credit or debit card for everything. If I do need to use cash (vending machine that doesn't take debit card) I will let my son hold onto the change. I have a little coin purse in my SUV that has quarters in it for parking meter but honestly, the parking meters in DC take cc now  

The Bastia has cash in it.... I really intended on using it with my TPMs when I don't use my wallet. With the TPM I use (rose sukura) Calvi for CCs and (rose tyrien) Bastia for cash. I know it's crazy but these colors slay me so I'm keeping them


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*



congrats dear!! both stunning.. what colour is on the other side of the rose sakura strap?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> congrats dear!! both stunning.. what colour is on the other side of the rose sakura strap?



Thanks babe! Rose Sukura swift/Blue Indigo epsom.


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks babe! Rose Sukura swift/Blue Indigo epsom.



thank you


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*



Lol!  So different!  I'm glad you got it!


----------



## hopiko

Live1 said:


> Yes was too good to be true.I've decided on noir /blanc 42mm gold buckle belt on the official website should hopefully arrive soon



FYI-  I just bought a 42mm rouge grenate/noir belt strap from the boutique.  It is a ss2016 offering and part of the current collection.  Rouge grenate is a rich, deep red.   I posted a picture a couple of pages back.  Last year there was a rose Jaipur/rouge casaque 42mm offered, and 2 years back there was a rouge garrance/chocolate 42mm belt strap.  Try the rouge grenate at the boutique....you will love it!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*



AMAZING...BOTH! You will look fab in either....imagine RT with white jeans....WOWZA!  So glad you got it!


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Calling out Israeli_Flava and Hopiko! I have NEVER owned a hot pink accessory in my life and now we are triplets....I don't know who I am anymore....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...got the rose gold buckle...[emoji177]
> 
> ....and to return the favor (here's looking at you, I_F)...
> 
> (Pssst!!! It's a size 90! [emoji33] Take what you can get and have holes punched! We added one hole smaller near the rest and then one much smaller to wear at my waist, they said I can add more if I need!)
> 
> View attachment 3236409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236410



YAYAYAYAY!!!  You will look amazing in it!  Twins on both the belt and GM....love them!!  I think IF and I are starting to rub off on you!


----------



## Live1

hopiko said:


> FYI-  I just bought a 42mm rouge grenate/noir belt strap from the boutique.  It is a ss2016 offering and part of the current collection.  Rouge grenate is a rich, deep red.   I posted a picture a couple of pages back.  Last year there was a rose Jaipur/rouge casaque 42mm offered, and 2 years back there was a rouge garrance/chocolate 42mm belt strap.  Try the rouge grenate at the boutique....you will love it!


Rouge grenate/noir  ? Was that a 42mm constance belt let's see a pic please do u mean rouge garance or rouge grenade? I assume the red side is epsom what leather is the black side?love to see some nice pics of this belt you bought


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*



Woohooo 
Stunning  color 
Congrats  if


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*



Oh wow, they are very different indeed!!! Mod shot, mod shot!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*




Wow wow wow....SERIOUSLY different!!! Yeah, that contrast stitching is a killer!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> YAYAYAYAY!!!  You will look amazing in it!  Twins on both the belt and GM....love them!!  I think IF and I are starting to rub off on you!




Yay twins! And yes...you are ABSOLUTELY rubbing off on to me! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Lollipop15

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*




Congrats on these gorgeous belts dear IF! They are both very stunning! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## hopiko

Live1 said:


> Rouge grenate/noir  ? Was that a 42mm constance belt let's see a pic please do u mean rouge garance or rouge grenade? I assume the red side is epsom what leather is the black side?love to see some nice pics of this belt you bought



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29649076&postcount=3811

Hi, see link above.  Both sides are Epsom.  Rouge grenade/noir 42mm.


----------



## jp_536

BBC said:


> Calling out Israeli_Flava and Hopiko! I have NEVER owned a hot pink accessory in my life and now we are triplets....I don't know who I am anymore....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...got the rose gold buckle...[emoji177]
> 
> ....and to return the favor (here's looking at you, I_F)...
> 
> (Pssst!!! It's a size 90! [emoji33] Take what you can get and have holes punched! We added one hole smaller near the rest and then one much smaller to wear at my waist, they said I can add more if I need!)
> 
> View attachment 3236409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236410



BBC, you are in my head!! Hahahaha!! I can't say that I have never owned a hot pink accessory, but I can say I ONLY own hot pink bc of H!! It all started with a damn rose Scheherazade CDC, that was the first. As IF knows. I don't even like pink. At least I didn't! Hahaha. After CDC, all the pink things started to roll in bc, well, you know, scarves needed to match, shoes needed to match. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

@IF, could BBC's post not have been written by me?? Lol . And i totally need the acid green pays oiseaux shawl! NEED!  



BBC said:


> BEYOND FUNNY - I have been looking to buy a RT Bastia!!! [emoji38] Seriously!!!
> I do know why you need it though...one of the issues I had with my good wallets is the change/coin section...yes, it's there, but I'm starting to think actually using it hastens the decline of your purse. The change is dirty and messy and sometime I wind up with a lot of it, which stretches the leather, too. I'm looking at trying a Kelly Wallet again, but really I can only use the coin section for extra/backup guitar picks for DS1.
> 
> Yeah, I've completely missed your neutral pics! I think it's because I find your color choices very visually appealing. I wear mostly fall colors with a few blue and green jewel tones. I had a huge etoupe phase. I guess I worry that because my hair stands out, I don't want to compete with it. But I'm missing out on all the color fun!
> 
> Can't wait to see your belt pics!!! I'm still considering the RS/Indigo, too....the SA didn't like it as much...what do you think?



Oh, me over here... Can not stand baby pink, and I'm considering R Sakura strap too!! We may as well fall down this pink slope together...  [emoji8]



Israeli_Flava said:


> *I'd like to officially declare that Rose Tyrien Epsom is completely, utterly and totally a different shade of pink than Rose Scheherazade croc. While that may sound obvious to some, I saw a pic where they looked so similar that I initially passed on the RT. Uhm... A picture is worth a  thousand words. For future reference if anyone has the same dilemma I did... SOOOOOOO GLAD I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the white contrast stitching.... SLAAAAAAYYYY!!*




Gasp!!!! So different!! So GORGEOUS!! Once i get my RT, I will come steal your RS Croc! Then I should be content...for a few weeks... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

jp_536 said:


> BBC, you are in my head!! Hahahaha!! I can't say that I have never owned a hot pink accessory, but I can say I ONLY own hot pink bc of H!! It all started with a damn rose Scheherazade CDC, that was the first. As IF knows. I don't even like pink. At least I didn't! Hahaha. After CDC, all the pink things started to roll in bc, well, you know, scarves needed to match, shoes needed to match. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> @IF, could BBC's post not have been written by me?? Lol . And i totally need the acid green pays oiseaux shawl! NEED!
> 
> Oh, me over here... Can not stand baby pink, and I'm considering R Sakura strap too!! We may as well fall down this pink slope together




jp_536 you are too funny - I am quickly following you!!! YES, now I MUST find a pink CDC to match....did my PO today and there was a huge pink discussion. Really loving pink! Maybe it's more like allowing myself to love pink, I am such a girly-girl in a house full of guys...

Yes, you DO need the shawl. I wore it and the belt today for the first time and it made me happy - not the "safe" choice or the "goes with everything" choice I usually go for, just something pretty and fun!

Now, about that rose Sakura...the strap is calling my name....to enable you further, I picked up my first "keeper H-clic", RGHW in the same color, cannot wait to wear it!

It's not a match to my RT belt, but I will pick up the Sakura Friday...in the meantime...


----------



## bellarose100

I was lucky to pick up the Rose Sakura belt kit in Hawaii on my h'day as we don't get the pinks in Australia I jumped on it so quickly! They also had the Rose Tyrien which I loved as well and wished I grabbed it now!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bellarose100 said:


> I was lucky to pick up the Rose Sakura belt kit in Hawaii on my h'day as we don't get the pinks in Australia I jumped on it so quickly! They also had the Rose Tyrien which I loved as well and wished I grabbed it now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239808
> View attachment 3239809
> View attachment 3239810




Beautiful!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Ethengdurst

bellarose100 said:


> I was lucky to pick up the Rose Sakura belt kit in Hawaii on my h'day as we don't get the pinks in Australia I jumped on it so quickly! They also had the Rose Tyrien which I loved as well and wished I grabbed it now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239808
> View attachment 3239809
> View attachment 3239810



Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

bellarose100 said:


> I was lucky to pick up the Rose Sakura belt kit in Hawaii on my h'day as we don't get the pinks in Australia I jumped on it so quickly! They also had the Rose Tyrien which I loved as well and wished I grabbed it now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239808
> View attachment 3239809
> View attachment 3239810


Love it!!!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

After seeing these fabulous pics oF RT, I decided I needed one. So il went to my store today and they said it was not a current colour and same applies to Rose Sakura ! 
Do any of you know if some colour are only offered to certain countries?
thanks for your help.


----------



## kelly88

Hermesaddictt said:


> After seeing these fabulous pics oF RT, I decided I needed one. So il went to my store today and they said it was not a current colour and same applies to Rose Sakura !
> Do any of you know if some colour are only offered to certain countries?
> thanks for your help.


 
I received the same response from my SM when I enquired about a belt strap in RT. She mentioned that this colour was not available for order at podium.


----------



## LadyCupid

H.com posted some new colors. Thought of posting here for reference.


----------



## hedgwin99

kelly88 said:


> I received the same response from my SM when I enquired about a belt strap in RT. She mentioned that this colour was not available for order at podium.







Hermesaddictt said:


> After seeing these fabulous pics oF RT, I decided I needed one. So il went to my store today and they said it was not a current colour and same applies to Rose Sakura !
> Do any of you know if some colour are only offered to certain countries?
> thanks for your help.




Really? I am in USA I just ask my boutique and they said so far it's come in 32cm strap .., never mention the color is past season


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesaddictt said:


> After seeing these fabulous pics oF RT, I decided I needed one. So il went to my store today and they said it was not a current colour and same applies to Rose Sakura !
> *Do any of you know if some colour are only offered to certain countries?
> *thanks for your help.





kelly88 said:


> I received the same response from my SM when I enquired about a belt strap in RT. She mentioned that this colour was not available for order at podium.



*Yes, I have heard this. OR they are release in diff countries at diff times.
The ladies that I know discussing RS and RT straps are in the US, including myself.*


----------



## Notorious Pink

hedgwin99 said:


> Really? I am in USA I just ask my boutique and they said so far it's come in 32cm strap .., never mention the color is past season




...and that is why I took the 90 cws....because I know if I don't get them now, I won't get them!!! The store is good about punching whatever holes I need. And I HAD to match the Rose Sakura to my new clic H....and a few other special pieces...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## hedgwin99

BBC said:


> ...and that is why I took the 90 cws....because I know if I don't get them now, I won't get them!!! The store is good about punching whatever holes I need. And I HAD to match the Rose Sakura to my new clic H....and a few other special pieces...
> 
> View attachment 3243476




Beautiful match!! I do hope this color will be releasing in 24cm version [emoji178]


----------



## Fgl11

BBC said:


> ...and that is why I took the 90 cws....because I know if I don't get them now, I won't get them!!! The store is good about punching whatever holes I need. And I HAD to match the Rose Sakura to my new clic H....and a few other special pieces...
> 
> View attachment 3243476




Beautiful! I'm thinking of getting the CDC belt kit - how do you like it? I was debating between the CDC buckle  belt kit or a rivale bracelet... Any opinions from anyone are appreciated..
Also, does anyone have the CDC belt that's not a belt kit- how do you like it compared to the CDC belt kit??


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful! I'm thinking of getting the CDC belt kit - how do you like it? I was debating between the CDC buckle  belt kit or a rivale bracelet... Any opinions from anyone are appreciated..
> Also, does anyone have the CDC belt that's not a belt kit- how do you like it compared to the CDC belt kit??




I prefer the belt kit because you have so many options - each side of the strap is a different color, and then if you have a few straps then you have a few options. I wanted the CDC buckle because everyone gets the H (which I have in silver guillochè) so I wanted something different yet stylish yet still classic Hermès. Now I have three straps (black/gold, rose Tyrien/white, rose Sakura/indigo) and the two buckles, so three options. Eventually I will pick up at least one more strap (probably a blue/green option, or one of those colors with rouge H) and a gold buckle. 

But the rivale bracelet is totally different - much smaller, also less expensive.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hedgwin99 said:


> Beautiful match!! I do hope this color will be releasing in 24cm version [emoji178]




That would be nice, but I wouldn't expect it....it seems like they don't do the same cws across all sizes. Would love the Colvert/blue atoll but it only comes in 24cm. [emoji20]


----------



## hedgwin99

BBC said:


> That would be nice, but I wouldn't expect it....it seems like they don't do the same cws across all sizes. Would love the Colvert/blue atoll but it only comes in 24cm. [emoji20]




I thought IF have that color in 32cm size...


----------



## Fgl11

BBC said:


> I prefer the belt kit because you have so many options - each side of the strap is a different color, and then if you have a few straps then you have a few options. I wanted the CDC buckle because everyone gets the H (which I have in silver guillochè) so I wanted something different yet stylish yet still classic Hermès. Now I have three straps (black/gold, rose Tyrien/white, rose Sakura/indigo) and the two buckles, so three options. Eventually I will pick up at least one more strap (probably a blue/green option, or one of those colors with rouge H) and a gold buckle.
> 
> But the rivale bracelet is totally different - much smaller, also less expensive.




Would the buckles from different  size belts fit on the different width belts? Or is it pretty much, locked into only using for the specific width you bought it for?


----------



## hedgwin99

Fgl11 said:


> Would the buckles from different  size belts fit on the different width belts? Or is it pretty much, locked into only using for the specific width you bought it for?




32mm belt kit must use the belt buckle for 32mm
You cannot mix 24mm belt with 32mm belt buckle.


----------



## Fgl11

hedgwin99 said:


> 32mm belt kit must use the belt buckle for 32mm
> You cannot mix 24mm belt with 32mm belt buckle.




Ok thanks for the info


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Yes, I have heard this. OR they are release in diff countries at diff times.
> The ladies that I know discussing RS and RT straps are in the US, including myself.*




Picking up my RT strap tomorrow and I'm beyond excited!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Picking up my RT strap tomorrow and I'm beyond excited!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Oh yay!! Sooooo happy for you! Don't you have a RT evvie in your avatar pic???


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hermesaddictt said:


> After seeing these fabulous pics oF RT, I decided I needed one. So il went to my store today and they said it was not a current colour and same applies to Rose Sakura !
> Do any of you know if some colour are only offered to certain countries?
> thanks for your help.





kelly88 said:


> I received the same response from my SM when I enquired about a belt strap in RT. She mentioned that this colour was not available for order at podium.





Israeli_Flava said:


> *Yes, I have heard this. OR they are release in diff countries at diff times.
> The ladies that I know discussing RS and RT straps are in the US, including myself.*



I'm based in AU and when I asked my SA about the RT belt strap she said it isn't available in the country. It seems RT is only available in certain regions...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh yay!! Sooooo happy for you! Don't you have a RT evvie in your avatar pic???




Yes I do!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Charlotta

Is the new bleu paon easy to get? If anyone has it, I am eager to see some more pics.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Charlotta said:


> Is the new bleu paon easy to get? If anyone has it, I am eager to see some more pics.



It's currently on US H.com. Not sure what country you're in. It just got released so if u have a regular SA, they should be able to get it for u.....
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-women-61094.html


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Yes I do!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



You MUST post a pic hunny!!!! Can't wait eeeeks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## dmand2

BBC said:


> ...and that is why I took the 90 cws....because I know if I don't get them now, I won't get them!!! The store is good about punching whatever holes I need. And I HAD to match the Rose Sakura to my new clic H....and a few other special pieces...
> 
> View attachment 3243476


Hi BBC

I've wanted a classic H belt for the longest time and FINALLY ordered my dream black/red with gold H buckle belt so will proudly model it when it arrives. 

I stumbled across this thread and started browsing and my heart just skipped...several beats when I saw your post. I mean, WOW. This is just rose pink perfection come true!! Such exquisite pieces and fabulous taste!!  Major EVERYTHING envy. :greengrin: Is that rose gold HDW on your belt? Of course I now MUST have a CDC belt as this is just sublime. Pls, pls, post mod shots as I'd love to see this worn. I'm really moving towards the pastels and this I now must hunt for! Stunning!


----------



## Fgl11

Does anyone have a rose gold CDC belt? If so, do you find that color useful or would yellow gold be better if I only am planning to get one?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*My two lovelies...
Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Fgl11 said:


> Does anyone have a rose gold CDC belt? If so, do you find that color useful or would yellow gold be better if I only am planning to get one?




I have one and it's very useful since I personally think it looks good with gold and silver accessories.


----------



## Fgl11

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have one and it's very useful since I personally think it looks good with gold and silver accessories.




Ok that's what I was debating about. I can't wait to try one on


----------



## Ms Bunny

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*




So pretty!!


----------



## lipeach21

How do you ladies store your belts and buckles?  Do you use those tie racks from bed bath and beyond?  Thanks


----------



## Ms Bunny

I put mine back in the H boxes


----------



## Fgl11

ms bunny said:


> i put mine back in the h boxes




+1


----------



## dmand2

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*


Pure heaven!!  What are the names of these lovely colours?


----------



## lipeach21

I plan on starting a belt collection and wondering what you use to store/display your Hermes belts and buckles? I know some people put it back in their box but if you have a lot you tend to loose track of what you bought.  Since Hermes sells leather belts and buckles separately, I can't use the standard belts hangers where you can place your belts that have the buckles attached on them.  Just wondering if there's any other storage system that would allow easier access.  Thanks


----------



## St510

Hello I'm new to this thread. I just bought my first 32mm H belt in the silver hammered finish and etoupe/black strap. So exciting! Just a couple questions:

1. Is silver guilloche still available or is that a discontinued style? My store didnt have it and once I looked on here I saw that option and am wondering if it is still available. 

2. How do you clean/maintain your buckle? The hammered finishe seems less likely to show scratches (which is why I opted for it), but does seem like it 'smudges' if you know what I mean. Is there something special I should polish/clean it with?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fgl11 said:


> Does anyone have a rose gold CDC belt? If so, do you find that color useful or would yellow gold be better if I only am planning to get one?




Just bought it and I LOOOOOVE it. But I love rose gold in general and am adding jewelry pieces to my collection. If you only or mostly wear yellow gold, stick with that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fgl11 said:


> +1




+2. I keep the boxes open with the paper neatly folded back underneath he box and then the lid on the bottom over the paper. The buckle is kept in its pouch in the space in the middle.


----------



## Fgl11

BBC said:


> Just bought it and I LOOOOOVE it. But I love rose gold in general and am adding jewelry pieces to my collection. If you only or mostly wear yellow gold, stick with that.




I wear a mixture of white gold/silver and yellow gold. I should clarify that I'm thinking of getting the belt kit with the CDC buckle in rose gold. Since that has less hardware than the CDC belt, do you think that's more wearable with different color  metals?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

dmand2 said:


> Hi BBC
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted a classic H belt for the longest time and FINALLY ordered my dream black/red with gold H buckle belt so will proudly model it when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> I stumbled across this thread and started browsing and my heart just skipped...several beats when I saw your post. I mean, WOW. This is just rose pink perfection come true!! Such exquisite pieces and fabulous taste!!  Major EVERYTHING envy. :greengrin: Is that rose gold HDW on your belt? Of course I now MUST have a CDC belt as this is just sublime. Pls, pls, post mod shots as I'd love to see this worn. I'm really moving towards the pastels and this I now must hunt for! Stunning!




Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H. 

I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).

I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fgl11 said:


> I wear a mixture of white gold/silver and yellow gold. I should clarify that I'm thinking of getting the belt kit with the CDC buckle in rose gold. Since that has less hardware than the CDC belt, do you think that's more wearable with different color  metals?




I mix metals all the time. My daily watch is SS with pink MOP face, which I wear all the time with yg jewelry. I think RG goes with either/both.


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*



Wowwwww ! Totally stunning and so you - love every single picture here .
I had no idea we are actually twins with that Chemins Secrets .




BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046



You look amazing, *BBC*! That first pic with the beautiful shawl, belt and carnelian VCA is simply perfection . Looks perfect with your beautiful red hair. 
Love your earrings too btw!


----------



## Notorious Pink

**Chanel** said:


> You look amazing, *BBC*! That first pic with the beautiful shawl, belt and carnelian VCA is simply perfection . Looks perfect with your beautiful red hair.
> Love your earrings too btw!




Aw THANKS **Chanel**! [emoji8] I've decided that weird mouth-slightly-open look is going to be my "thing" because it beats looking at wrinkles. [emoji33]

I always feel a bit ridiculous going on about my hair like the girl from Peanuts but the color IS a fashion statement in itself and makes a huge impact on my purchases and wardrobe. So your comment is much appreciated! [emoji254]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> ...and that is why I took the 90 cws....because I know if I don't get them now, I won't get them!!! The store is good about punching whatever holes I need. And I HAD to match the Rose Sakura to my new clic H....and a few other special pieces...
> 
> View attachment 3243476



Gorgeous pics and beautiful pieces, *BBC*. A great collection showing rose sakura love. 

Also your hair color is amazing!


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046



BBC, you look awesome, as does your belt, earrings, shawls, etc....  I got the RT belt now am thinking that I need the RS too....oh gosh!  

Congrats!

BTW: I tried to PM you but your box was full!


----------



## hedgwin99

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046




Wow! Love the RS [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046


Love your boots!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046



You are so beautiful!  (Oh, yeh, I love your Hermes, too!!!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics and beautiful pieces, *BBC*. A great collection showing rose sakura love.
> 
> Also your hair color is amazing!



Thanks so much, Vigee - it's such a compliment coming from you! [emoji8]




hopiko said:


> BBC, you look awesome, as does your belt, earrings, shawls, etc....  I got the RT belt now am thinking that I need the RS too....oh gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I tried to PM you but your box was full!




Thanks so much [emoji254] I'll clear up some space right now...



hedgwin99 said:


> Wow! Love the RS [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]




Thank you thank you hedgwin!



LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your boots!




Thank you [emoji92]

WOW, I am loving the love here!!!! Thanks so much! Definitely need to be posting pictures when I'm having a bad/old day...[emoji38]


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*



These pictures are simply irresistible! Ladybaga is goo goo ga ga over these lovely belt kits and scarves!!!!! Please share info on the scarf matched with your RS strap.
I believe it is in the last pic and in the first one.  SOOOO PRETTTTTTYYYYY!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> These pictures are simply irresistible! Ladybaga is goo goo ga ga over these lovely belt kits and scarves!!!!! Please share info on the scarf matched with your RS strap.
> I believe it is in the last pic and in the first one.  SOOOO PRETTTTTTYYYYY!!!



Oh thank you dear!!! I can't wait to wear them! The Blizzard is putting a damper on the  fashion show  

That is the pink cw of the same one you have in purple... 
L'IVRESSE DE L'INFINI


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046



Oh hunny you are looking super cute and working that belt!!! love love  love the RS matchy-matchy accessories :kiss: A girl after my own


----------



## Fgl11

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Perfect !! Love it!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh thank you dear!!! I can't wait to wear them! The Blizzard is putting a damper on the  fashion show
> 
> That is the pink cw of the same one you have in purple...
> L'IVRESSE DE L'INFINI



She's a beauty!  Hope you are staying warm! You are the chicest snow bunny in town!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## JoshFL

I see that the men's section of the U.S. H.com site has a Bleu Indigo/Graphite belt strap (albeit not my size!).   Any thoughts on this color combination?  I would like another belt strap, and I like blue and gray, but I wonder if these two colors will look too dark, almost black.

I own a Black/Colvert and Black/Etain straps already though.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JoshFL said:


> I see that the men's section of the U.S. H.com site has a Bleu Indigo/Graphite belt strap (albeit not my size!).   Any thoughts on this color combination?  I would like another belt strap, and I like blue and gray, but I wonder if these two colors will look too dark, almost black.
> 
> I own a Black/Colvert and Black/Etain straps already though.



*Josh*, just happened to be on H.com and looked at the bleu indigo/graphite strap and think that it looks very handsome indeed. There is enough variation in color there and love this combination.


----------



## Chapaj82

JoshFL said:


> I see that the men's section of the U.S. H.com site has a Bleu Indigo/Graphite belt strap (albeit not my size!).   Any thoughts on this color combination?  I would like another belt strap, and I like blue and gray, but I wonder if these two colors will look too dark, almost black.
> 
> I own a Black/Colvert and Black/Etain straps already though.


Hello:

I purchased the Bleu Indigo/Bleu Paon in my local store and the Bleu Indigo is pretty, but I will say if you are not in direct sunlight it does look black because it is so dark. Hope this helps! Have a great day!


----------



## sfmel

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*


Israeli-Flava, that is perfection...

I have just recently gotten hooked on Hermes, and I always tell people, "Hermes hooks you with their color."  This is a perfect example!  Would you share the name of that divine scarf?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sfmel said:


> Israeli-Flava, that is perfection...
> 
> I have just recently gotten hooked on Hermes, and I always tell people, "Hermes hooks you with their color."  This is a perfect example!  Would you share the name of that divine scarf?



Welcome to the slippery slope called Hermes!!! 
That first pink posted is called  L'IVRESSE DE L'INFINI. That's an older design from 2011, I think.  Is that the one you were referring to?


----------



## Tomeh

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*



wow they are both stunning &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tomeh said:


> wow they are both stunning &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you dear


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fgl11 said:


> Perfect !! Love it!



Thank you! Can't wait to wear it... all this snow has me trapped indoors grrrrr


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My two lovelies...
> Obsessed is not strong enough of a word to describe my love for these two colors...No filter*



So gorgeous, thanks for sharing!  I'm a bit out of the loop with current belt strap offerings. Could you note the colors/types of leathers for each of these two straps?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> So gorgeous, thanks for sharing!  I'm a bit out of the loop with current belt strap offerings. Could you note the colors/types of leathers for each of these two straps?



Absolutely! 

Rose Sukura swift/Blue Indigo Epsom
Rose Tyrien Epsom/White swift


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to wear it... *all this snow has me trapped indoors grrrrr[*/QUOTE]
> 
> *IF*, am in the same situation ~ fourth day homebound because of the snow and going stir crazy!!!
> 
> Thank goodness for H.com and some other great H sites.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Rose Sukura swift/Blue Indigo Epsom
> Rose Tyrien Epsom/White swift



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh hunny you are looking super cute and working that belt!!! love love  love the RS matchy-matchy accessories :kiss: A girl after my own




Aw thanks. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Israeli_Flava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Can't wait to wear it... *all this snow has me trapped indoors grrrrr[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> *IF*, am in the same situation ~ fourth day homebound because of the snow and going stir crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for H.com and some other great H sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, I'm sorry you're still stuck! DH invested in a snow plow and plowed four times during the storm so that he could get to the gym and I could get DS1 to an audition on Sunday....we loathe getting stuck in!
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, I'm sorry you're still stuck! DH invested in a snow plow and plowed four times during the storm so that he could get to the gym and I could get DS1 to an audition on Sunday....we loathe getting stuck in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BBC*, our landskeeper came out and plowed TWICE, it is just that the roads turn to ice overnight and my DH takes my BMW SUV to work with him these days.
> 
> No 5:30am gym time for me in the morning, darn it!
> 
> By next Monday we should be in good shape, fingers crossed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BBC*, our landskeeper came out and plowed TWICE, it is just that the roads turn to ice overnight and my DH takes my BMW SUV to work with him these days.
> 
> 
> 
> No 5:30am gym time for me in the morning, darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> By next Monday we should be in good shape, fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted! I did have to drive DH to work Monday and Tuesday but by today enough had melted so that he could take his car to work. I've gotta go back to the city today so it's a relief! We have been snowed in too many times, I live off a private road so even in the least of storms getting out has been sketchy. DH was convinced that his plow purchase practically guaranteed that there would be no snow this season!
> 
> Back to topic, I am loving my new belt straps and trying to wear one almost every day! Having the matching accessories definitely helps. [emoji177]
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted! I did have to drive DH to work Monday and Tuesday but by today enough had melted so that he could take his car to work. I've gotta go back to the city today so it's a relief! We have been snowed in too many times, I live off a private road so even in the least of storms getting out has been sketchy. *DH was convinced that his plow purchase practically guaranteed that there would be no snow this season! *
> 
> Back to topic, I am loving my new belt straps and trying to wear one almost every day! Having the matching accessories definitely helps. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BBC*, love your DH's logic regarding buying his snow plow ~ that is like me saying I will never need another H belt strap if I buy just one more!
> 
> Yes, I think I need a few new straps or should hunt down colors that have been rested.
> 
> Does anyone have an anemone belt strap or have they heard of one? That would be high on my buy list.
Click to expand...


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, love your DH's logic regarding buying his snow plow ~ that is like me saying I will never need another H belt strap if I buy just one more!
> 
> Yes, I think I need a few new straps or should hunt down colors that have been rested.
> 
> Does anyone have an anemone belt strap or have they heard of one? That would be high on my buy list.


 
yes I have capucine/anemone in 32cm and 13cm...


----------



## ari

lillyn79 said:


> I love/hate mine! I can't stand the clic-clac noise it makes every time I walk. If this won't bother you then go for it.



i have a question 
did somebody find a way to get rid of the clic-clac noise the collier de chien belt does? 
I love the belt but I hate the noise I'm producing while I walk.


----------



## BalLVLover

ari said:


> i have a question
> 
> did somebody find a way to get rid of the clic-clac noise the collier de chien belt does?
> 
> I love the belt but I hate the noise I'm producing while I walk.




I take a tiny glue dot (you can get them at craft stores) and use it to secure the ring to the belt. I always remove it after wearing the belt and so far no damage or problems.


----------



## ari

BalLVLover said:


> I take a tiny glue dot (you can get them at craft stores) and use it to secure the ring to the belt. I always remove it after wearing the belt and so far no damage or problems.



thank you *BalLVLover* i'll try that! it draves me crazy. I was thinking of a dot of silicon where the ring hits the belt, but that would be more visible 
Now I understand why my cat hats the little bell on her collar


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> yes I have capucine/anemone in 32cm and 13cm...



*chincac*, am so jelly! Must find this combination from a reseller as they probably are not available now. If anyone spies this strap, size 85, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, am so jelly! Must find this combination from a reseller as they probably are not available now. If anyone spies this strap, size 85, please let me know, thanks!



*Vigee*, am sure it can be found. It is available online now in my part of the world. Ask your SA to search or order one in for you. I have seen anemone/raisin boxcalf combo too...but refrain from buying since I already have anemone...sighhhh..

http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-women-61094.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, am sure it can be found. It is available online now in my part of the world. Ask your SA to search or order one in for you. I have seen anemone/raisin boxcalf combo too...but refrain from buying since I already have anemone...sighhhh..
> 
> http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-women-61094.html
> 
> View attachment 3255140



*chincac*, my SA did a search of the entire USA and NONE were to be found but my BFF is going to buy it tonight for me in Europe. YAY!!! 

Hope all goes according to plan and it is still available in a few short hours.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, my SA did a search of the entire USA and NONE were to be found but my BFF is going to buy it tonight for me in Europe. YAY!!!
> 
> Hope all goes according to plan and it is still available in a few short hours.



that's great!! yay...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> that's great!! yay...



Fingers crossed all goes according to plan! Thanks, *chincac*. 

That anemone is my HG of belt straps.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Fingers crossed all goes according to plan! Thanks, *chincac*.
> 
> That anemone is my HG of belt straps.



Oh darling that strap has been on EU h.com for months! You should be fine!!! Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BalLVLover said:


> I take a tiny glue dot (you can get them at craft stores) and use it to secure the ring to the belt. I always remove it after wearing the belt and so far no damage or problems.




This. Is. GENIUS!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;

How did I never think of this? I have tons of versions from my crafting days. Just pulled out some Scotch-brand reusable clear tabs and cut a tiny piece for my new CDC - NOW I have the gorgeous look with no noise and no smiley!!!


----------



## dmand2

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you THAAAANK YOOOOOOU dear dmand2! [emoji177] I adore rose gold as it is the most flattering on me, and am slowly adding RG jewelry to my collection. I bought the earrings last summer (theyre by Sutra) and they happened to be a great match for rose Sakura and the clic. I'm enjoying the CDC belt as its a little more fashion-y and less label-y, plus I have a silver guillochè H.
> 
> I really hadn't been into the belts until I popped by this thread a few weeks ago and saw I_F's gorgeous pictures that made my heart sing. (yes, I_F, I am blaming YOU again! [emoji8]) For years I just had the black/gold with the guillochè and only wore it occasionally....now I'm wearing the new ones almost daily, and adding dresses to my collection that work with a belt, which is how I prefer to wear a belt as I hate pants/jeans...just ordered a dress from Alice & Olivia (check out their incredible 75% off sale!).
> 
> I am making attempts at mod shots but don't have great skills...
> 
> View attachment 3249045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249046



Oh, BBC, you *must* post mod shots more often. *Perfection* from head to toe. I am even more in love with this belt seeing it paired against the strong navy and picking up pieces of it in your lovely scarf and earrings. Those boots, the great lip colour and patented pout, and wow, your hair colour. 

Thank you I_F and in turn BBC...enabling begins as I now am on a quest to emulate this incredible style. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Rose Sukura swift/Blue Indigo Epsom
> Rose Tyrien Epsom/White swift



Thank you so much for sharing these. The hunt begins! 



ari said:


> thank you *BalLVLover* i'll try that! it draves me crazy. I was thinking of a dot of silicon where the ring hits the belt, but that would be more visible
> Now I understand why my cat hats the little bell on her collar







chincac said:


> *Vigee*, am sure it can be found. It is available online now in my part of the world. Ask your SA to search or order one in for you. I have seen anemone/raisin boxcalf combo too...but refrain from buying since I already have anemone...sighhhh..
> 
> http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-women-61094.html
> 
> View attachment 3255140



OMG - I think my heart just skipped a beat! Purple is my kryptonite and anemone is my most beloved shade. I cradle my precious anemone CDC! The idea of this in a belt too...  I must try to obtain this!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh darling that strap has been on EU h.com for months! You should be fine!!! Congrats!



Got it, whew!!! Thanks for everyone's help with this, it is coming to me via my bestie and should be here in a week. 

Note to self: Check out the EU H sites more often,


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Got it, whew!!! Thanks for everyone's help with this, it is coming to me via my bestie and should be here in a week.
> 
> Note to self: Check out the EU H sites more often,


 
congrats *Vigee*...glad you got your HG!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

With all the amazing pinks offered in belts this season, I wonder if Rose Azalea is coming???  
Any intel?????


----------



## scholastican

Sharing a few snaps of belt kit additions...
	

		
			
		

		
	




24mm etain epsom/ochre swift with mini Constance phw buckle


----------



## scholastican

24mm black box/blue jean togo with mini Constance ghw


----------



## scholastican

32mm gold togo/black box with guilloche H buckle in gold tone(above)...

And with hammered H buckle in gold tone(below)


----------



## scholastican

32mm black box with black enamel/phw Quizz buckle




32mm rouge H swift/rogue casaque epsom with same Quizz buckle


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Got it, whew!!! Thanks for everyone's help with this, it is coming to me via my bestie and should be here in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: Check out the EU H sites more often,




Vigee, I am so glad for you that it will be coming home to you. I've seen this belt strap combo in person, and it is sensational. Won't it be perfect to pair up with the Promenade A Versailles 90cm? [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh darling that strap has been on EU h.com for months! You should be fine!!! Congrats!





scholastican said:


> Vigee, I am so glad for you that it will be coming home to you. I've seen this belt strap combo in person, and it is sensational. Won't it be perfect to pair up with the Promenade A Versailles 90cm? [emoji7]



Thanks, *scholastican*, this will complete my quest for anemone accessories that has been in over-drive. 

The Promenade A Versailles 90cm silk will look sensational with it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scholastican said:


> View attachment 3256766
> 
> 
> 32mm gold togo/black box with guilloche H buckle in gold tone(above)...
> 
> And with hammered H buckle in gold tone(below)
> 
> View attachment 3256772



Omg!!! I love every single one of your looks!!!! I have such an obsession with beltkit a and you've really shown just how versatile they can be!!! BRAVO &#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;


----------



## Hermesaddictt

scholastican said:


> 32mm black box with black enamel/phw Quizz buckle
> 
> View attachment 3256778
> 
> 
> 32mm rouge H swift/rogue casaque epsom with same Quizz buckle
> 
> View attachment 3256783


You look beautiful. Never considered a quizz buckle until I saw your pics !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scholastican said:


> 32mm black box with black enamel/phw Quizz buckle
> 
> View attachment 3256778
> 
> 
> 32mm rouge H swift/rogue casaque epsom with same Quizz buckle
> 
> View attachment 3256783



Love these pics, *scholastican*. Your outfits are perfect, especially love your Quizz buckle and that red coat. Any chance of an ID on the coat?


----------



## thyme

scholastican said:


> 32mm black box with black enamel/phw Quizz buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 32mm rouge H swift/rogue casaque epsom with same Quizz buckle



fabulous looks!!


----------



## hedgwin99

scholastican said:


> Sharing a few snaps of belt kit additions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256753
> 
> 
> 24mm etain epsom/ochre swift with mini Constance phw buckle




Love your looks! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 
With your modeling shots I personally prefer thinner straps to go with dresses [emoji4]


----------



## Keshav69

alkayed said:


> My belts collection ..



What blue is that!?


----------



## Keshav69

Can anyone tell me the correct name of this Bleu (Blue) belt leather? A PM would be amazing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## scholastican

Thank you ladies for all the love [emoji8] Replying to each shortly.


----------



## scholastican

hedgwin99 said:


> Love your looks! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> With your modeling shots I personally prefer thinner straps to go with dresses [emoji4]




Thank you, hesgwin99. I, too, prefer cinching dresses with thinner H belts. It gives the illusion I actually have a waist, mYbe even a small one [emoji16] Am tempted to try the thinnest belt kit with rghw, but then there is also the kelly belt now to add to my quagmire, eep...


----------



## scholastican

chincac said:


> fabulous looks!!




Thank you, chincac, I really appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these pics, *scholastican*. Your outfits are perfect, especially love your Quizz buckle and that red coat. Any chance of an ID on the coat?




Too kind, dear Vigee, thank you! The Quizz buckle has me hooked due to its clean, almost architectural lines. I'm rethinking the decision to return the brushed silver version, perhaps in the unlikely event I am offered a B30 I think it would pair nicely with each other[emoji120]

The red coat is on sale now at Anthropologie.com. Search for Brienne Coat by Elevenses. Cut like a soft car coat, it is roomy and unlined so may be good for layering to stay warm in your climate &#128578;


----------



## scholastican

Hermesaddictt said:


> You look beautiful. Never considered a quizz buckle until I saw your pics !!




Thank you, Hermesaddictt, too kind! [emoji4]


----------



## scholastican

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omg!!! I love every single one of your looks!!!! I have such an obsession with beltkit a and you've really shown just how versatile they can be!!! BRAVO [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




Hello there, IF, thank you for the kindest words! Isn't it fun to play around with the belt kits and come up with entire looks tied together nicely by them? I have long admired your flair for vibrant H accessorizing, you pull it off so well with such panache. What would your fave belt kit colors/combination be from your extensive collection? Someday, I hope i can add a B so that I can conjure up a variety of odjs as coordinated as you &#128578;


----------



## scholastican

[emoji173]&#65039;Thank you again for the warm and kind words, ladies.[emoji173]&#65039;

Dashing off now to run errands for poor DH sick with the flu. Today's belt is 32mm gold togo/black box strap worn with black enamel with palladium plating Quizz buckle, paired with black lace up kiltie boots with brown leather soles/heels from Chanel. Sorry my coat looks strange, I was trying to let the belt peek out while attempting to snap a decent pic, oops.


----------



## BalLVLover

BBC said:


> This. Is. GENIUS!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> How did I never think of this? I have tons of versions from my crafting days. Just pulled out some Scotch-brand reusable clear tabs and cut a tiny piece for my new CDC - NOW I have the gorgeous look with no noise and no smiley!!!




Thanks [emoji5]&#65039; Glad to help. They say genius is borne out of necessity and boy was it necessary for me to find away to use this belt without going nuts LOL [emoji12]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scholastican said:


> Too kind, dear Vigee, thank you! The Quizz buckle has me hooked due to its clean, almost architectural lines. I'm rethinking the decision to return the brushed silver version, perhaps in the unlikely event I am offered a B30 I think it would pair nicely with each other[emoji120]
> 
> The red coat is on sale now at Anthropologie.com. Search for Brienne Coat by Elevenses. Cut like a soft car coat, it is roomy and unlined so may be good for layering to stay warm in your climate &#128578;



Thanks so much for the coat ID, I am off to look for it now!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> That would be nice, but I wouldn't expect it....it seems like they don't do the same cws across all sizes. Would love the Colvert/blue atoll but it only comes in 24cm. [emoji20]



That's not true dear. I have it in 42...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> That would be nice, but I wouldn't expect it....it seems like they don't do the same cws across all sizes. Would love the Colvert/blue atoll but it only comes in 24cm. [emoji20]



That's not true dear. I have it in 42...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's not true dear. I have it in 42...



OMG, That looks AMAZING ON YOU, *IF*! I have been in the 32mm lane for far too long, now I would like a 42 and the think the kelly belt black GHW,

That is after I have received my 32 anemone belt strap from my bestie next week.

So many great choices for us belt lovers!


----------



## Fgl11

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's not true dear. I have it in 42...




Love it! Great look


----------



## lovemyrescues

scholastican said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Thank you again for the warm and kind words, ladies.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Dashing off now to run errands for poor DH sick with the flu. Today's belt is 32mm gold togo/black box strap worn with black enamel with palladium plating Quizz buckle, paired with black lace up kiltie boots with brown leather soles/heels from Chanel. Sorry my coat looks strange, I was trying to let the belt peek out while attempting to snap a decent pic, oops.
> 
> View attachment 3257385


Love your looks!  Do you have an Instagram page?


----------



## Fgl11

scholastican said:


> View attachment 3256760
> 
> 
> 24mm black box/blue jean togo with mini Constance ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256767




Love all the looks!! You have me thinking about how to style my own wardrobe differently !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Miss Al

Does the Kelly belt come in various hardware such as ghw/phw/rghw. My black Kelly belt is in rghw so I am wondering if it also comes in other hardware. Thanks.


----------



## Lollipop15

Miss Al said:


> Does the Kelly belt come in various hardware such as ghw/phw/rghw. My black Kelly belt is in rghw so I am wondering if it also comes in other hardware. Thanks.




Yes, I've seen Kelly belts in 3 different hardwares [emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> Does the Kelly belt come in various hardware such as ghw/phw/rghw. My black Kelly belt is in rghw so I am wondering if it also comes in other hardware. Thanks.


Yes, I got 3 of them &#128517;


----------



## ice75

atomic110 said:


> Yes, I got 3 of them &#128517;



Wow!!Amazing!!Your SA is very generous to you!


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Yes, I got 3 of them &#128517;



Show me please


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

atomic110 said:


> Yes, I got 3 of them &#128517;



*atomic*, you are  shopper after my own heart ~ why stop at just one?

Yes, would love to see a pic of all three.


----------



## atomic110

ice75 said:


> Wow!!Amazing!!Your SA is very generous to you!


Haha *ice75 * , I got it  from different stores 



Lollipop15 said:


> Show me please


Sure * Lollipop* .. let me take photos and show you later


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *atomic*, you are  shopper after my own heart ~ why stop at just one?
> 
> Yes, would love to see a pic of all three.


Lol * VigeeLeBrun*, you all are such an enabler... I just can't resist  the temptation&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; 
Will take photo and share  it with you all


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

atomic110 said:


> Haha *ice75 * , I got it  from different stores
> 
> 
> Sure * Lollipop* .. let me take photos and show you later
> 
> Lol * VigeeLeBrun*, you all are such an enabler... I just can't resist  the temptation&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Will take photo and share  it with you all



Much appreciated, I have been looking at these belts and thinking seriously about them. It will just take a tiny nudge to push me over the edge.


----------



## Miss Al

atomic110 said:


> Yes, I got 3 of them &#128517;




Oh my! Wow! Show it to us.


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Much appreciated, I have been looking at these belts and thinking seriously about them. It will just take a tiny nudge to push me over the edge.


Haha *VigeeLeBrun *, aren't we all such H enablers here to each other? I've been thinking to get pink belt now after seeing all beautiful shots here &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


Miss Al said:


> Oh my! Wow! Show it to us.


&#128517;hi *Miss Al*, I was under impression that my black K belt is PHW but apparently it is GHW. I recalled my SA show me both PHW and GHW, for some reason, I thought I picked PHW until now then I realised it is otherwise. So sorry about it
Nonetheless, sharing here with you all my Kelly belt threesome&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
In black GHW, gold RGHW and rouge GHW
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/cb/b5/87/cbb587c6b199d8f2e345f995d7983138.jpg


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> &#128517;hi *Miss Al*, I was under impression that my black K belt is PHW but apparently it is GHW. I recalled my SA show me both PHW and GHW, for some reason, I thought I picked PHW until now then I realised it is otherwise. So sorry about it
> Nonetheless, sharing here with you all my Kelly belt threesome&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> In black GHW, gold RGHW and rouge GHW



Wow love them all! I only have one in black with RGHW and really loving it! Thinking to add another ...


----------



## Miss Al

atomic110 said:


> Haha *VigeeLeBrun *, aren't we all such H enablers here to each other? I've been thinking to get pink belt now after seeing all beautiful shots here &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> &#128517;hi *Miss Al*, I was under impression that my black K belt is PHW but apparently it is GHW. I recalled my SA show me both PHW and GHW, for some reason, I thought I picked PHW until now then I realised it is otherwise. So sorry about it
> Nonetheless, sharing here with you all my Kelly belt threesome&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> In black GHW, gold RGHW and rouge GHW
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/cb/b5/87/cbb587c6b199d8f2e345f995d7983138.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Very nice. Love your Kelly belt threesome.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Atomic*, have you posted your pic of your three Kelly belts and  have I missed it?

Would you please post it again, thanks!


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow love them all! I only have one in black with RGHW and really loving it! Thinking to add another ...


Go go * Lollipop*! Love to see you adding more Kelly belt and share with us here&#128522;&#128522;


Miss Al said:


> Very nice. Love your Kelly belt threesome.


Thank  you * Miss Al*! 
I am thinking of getting 2 more Kelly belt so that I can form a Olympic ring with it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;haha... just joking


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Atomic*, have you posted your pic of your three Kelly belts and  have I missed it?
> 
> Would you please post it again, thanks!


No worries *VigeeLeBrun*, sharing again my Kelly belt threesome&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
In black GHW, gold RGHW and rouge GHW
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/cb/b5/87/cbb587c6b199d8f2e345f995d7983138.jpg


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## MsHermesAU

atomic110 said:


> I am thinking of getting 2 more Kelly belt so that I can form a Olympic ring with it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;haha... just joking



Haha I like your way of thinking!!  Lovely belts by the way


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

atomic110 said:


> No worries *VigeeLeBrun*, sharing again my Kelly belt threesome&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> In black GHW, gold RGHW and rouge GHW
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/cb/b5/87/cbb587c6b199d8f2e345f995d7983138.jpg




Loving your curated collection of Kelly Belts, *atomic*. These are all going on my wish-list, it is either those or a 42cm ~ maybe all of them! H belts are the best. 

Thanks for posting the pic again, much appreciated.


----------



## atomic110

MsHermesAU said:


> Haha I like your way of thinking!!  Lovely belts by the way



Hahaha, thanks MsHermesAU. Just a silly excuse for buying more H again


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loving your curated collection of Kelly Belts, *atomic*. These are all going on my wish-list, it is either those or a 42cm ~ maybe all of them! H belts are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic again, much appreciated.



Glad to share and enable your H collection  look forward to see your new H purchase


----------



## mksaka

I wear a 25-26 in jeans but I measured where my belt fits and its 33 inches! I'm so confused! I even have a pair of hudsons in a 24 (they totally stretch out). Is this normal or am I crazy? Lol can I ask your waist size in inches? Is it consistent with your jean size? Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?


----------



## Fgl11

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476




I like it together!


----------



## WilliamLion

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



It looks like a perfect match!


----------



## etoile de mer

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



 gorgeous!


----------



## SugarMama

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



Perfection!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



I'd prefer it with yellow gold.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



I think all the hw options look good with RT. My personal preference is phw bc its crisper with the white stitching ... But I also switch it up a lot so if you love the RG, go with that!!! It's very pretty!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'd prefer it with yellow gold.







Israeli_Flava said:


> I think all the hw options look good with RT. My personal preference is phw bc its crisper with the white stitching ... But I also switch it up a lot so if you love the RG, go with that!!! It's very pretty!!!







SugarMama said:


> Perfection!







etoile de mer said:


> gorgeous!







WilliamLion said:


> It looks like a perfect match!







Fgl11 said:


> I like it together!




Thank you all. I currently only have the RG buckle and really don't want to buy another one right now. So if this works then I'm happy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



Beautiful, sophisticated, fun and elegant!


----------



## atomic110

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476


A perfect match to me&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## dmand2

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies i need opinions, how does rt look with the rg buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476





vigeelebrun said:


> beautiful, sophisticated, fun and elegant!



+1


----------



## dmand2

I was *so* excited when my very first H belt arrived - a smooth black leather/textured red leather combination with smooth yellow gold H buckle. 

I was then devestated when I tried it on with my jeans and it didn't fit. :cry:

Seems I made the very big mistake of using my waist measurement. I got a 75 - allowing 10cm extra room. However, I didn't even stop to think that obviously most pants/jeans are worn lower at hip level, which are wider. 

Has anyone else experienced this? I imagine I probably need to start from scratch since my hips are so much wider than my waist that even if another hole could be added there probably wouldn't be enough room on the leather.


----------



## Miss Al

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



It looks simply divine.


----------



## atomic110

dmand2 said:


> I was *so* excited when my very first H belt arrived - a smooth black leather/textured red leather combination with smooth yellow gold H buckle.
> 
> I was then devestated when I tried it on with my jeans and it didn't fit. :cry:
> 
> Seems I made the very big mistake of using my waist measurement. I got a 75 - allowing 10cm extra room. However, I didn't even stop to think that obviously most pants/jeans are worn lower at hip level, which are wider.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I imagine I probably need to start from scratch since my hips are so much wider than my waist that even if another hole could be added there probably wouldn't be enough room on the leather.


Congrats to your first belt! Great choice! Don't feel devestated, you can keep your 75 as waist belt and buy a new belt for your jeans. H does sell belt alone. Indeed I got both 75 and 85 size belts for different outfits. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful, sophisticated, fun and elegant!







atomic110 said:


> A perfect match to me[emoji4][emoji4]







dmand2 said:


> +1




Thank you all!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dmand2 said:


> I was *so* excited when my very first H belt arrived - a smooth black leather/textured red leather combination with smooth yellow gold H buckle.
> 
> I was then devestated when I tried it on with my jeans and it didn't fit. :cry:
> 
> Seems I made the very big mistake of using my waist measurement. I got a 75 - allowing 10cm extra room. However, I didn't even stop to think that obviously most pants/jeans are worn lower at hip level, which are wider.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I imagine I probably need to start from scratch since my hips are so much wider than my waist that even if another hole could be added there probably wouldn't be enough room on the leather.




Kept my 85cm and had H punch extra holes in it to fit around my waist too. I find that 85cm is the best size for me but could easily go a size or two lower if I wanted to just wear a strap on my waist.


----------



## Princess D

I have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since I saw Rachel Zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as I need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at HK Lane Crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as I've gained weight since I was off my low carb routine after moving to Asia from Australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
I gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.  
Fast forward to 4 months ago I started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in Tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when I tried few years ago!  Now I'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....


----------



## thyme

Princess D said:


> I have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since I saw Rachel Zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as I need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at HK Lane Crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as I've gained weight since I was off my low carb routine after moving to Asia from Australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> I gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.
> Fast forward to 4 months ago I started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in Tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when I tried few years ago!  Now I'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....



that's amazing transformation...congrats!!!  and love the belt too..i need to follow your lead ..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

princess d said:


> i have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since i saw rachel zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as i need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at hk lane crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as i've gained weight since i was off my low carb routine after moving to asia from australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> i gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.
> Fast forward to 4 months ago *i started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again*.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when i tried few years ago!  Now i'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....
> 
> View attachment 3264074





chincac said:


> that's amazing transformation...congrats!!!  And love the belt too..*i need to follow your lead *..



+2!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Princess D said:


> I have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since I saw Rachel Zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as I need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at HK Lane Crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as I've gained weight since I was off my low carb routine after moving to Asia from Australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> I gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.
> Fast forward to 4 months ago I started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in Tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when I tried few years ago!  Now I'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....
> 
> View attachment 3264074




Great news! Congrats to you! Score a nice belt plus weight loss must be a great feeling [emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

Princess D said:


> I have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since I saw Rachel Zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as I need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at HK Lane Crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as I've gained weight since I was off my low carb routine after moving to Asia from Australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> I gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.
> Fast forward to 4 months ago I started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in Tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when I tried few years ago!  Now I'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....
> 
> View attachment 3264074


Wow, that's  a great news! So motivating! Congrats to you~ persistence paid off &#128522;


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +2!!!



 we can do it *Vigee*  

have you received your anemone belt strap yet? can't wait to see your mod shots..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> we can do it *Vigee*
> 
> have you received your anemone belt strap yet? can't wait to see your mod shots..



My bestie has my anemone strap and will send it to me while I am on the West Coast next week. I am super excited and cannot believe that I finally have this unicorn ~ at least it was for me. Could never find that color combo here. 

Modeling shots to come in the near future.


----------



## Fgl11

Princess D said:


> I have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since I saw Rachel Zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as I need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at HK Lane Crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as I've gained weight since I was off my low carb routine after moving to Asia from Australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> I gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.
> Fast forward to 4 months ago I started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in Tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when I tried few years ago!  Now I'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....
> 
> View attachment 3264074




Awesome! Good work!!


----------



## dmand2

atomic110 said:


> Congrats to your first belt! Great choice! Don't feel devestated, you can keep your 75 as waist belt and buy a new belt for your jeans. H does sell belt alone. Indeed I got both 75 and 85 size belts for different outfits. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kept my 85cm and had H punch extra holes in it to fit around my waist too. I find that 85cm is the best size for me but could easily go a size or two lower if I wanted to just wear a strap on my waist.



Thank you so much atomic110 and VigeeLeBrun!  I hadn't even thought of that. Of course they sell the belt straps on their own. This will be a little trickier as this is a vintage style so the buckle is 38mm so not the standard 32 or 42mm...but I'm sure some searching should do it!

Perfect - I can wear this on my waist for dresses, high waisted pants, etc, then get a longer belt strap for hip width pants.

Thank you!! 



Princess D said:


> I have to share this!  I've been looking for the older version of cdc belt which is narrower than the current ones.  I have been wanting them ever since I saw Rachel Zoe with hers years ago.  I do not like shopping online especially for vintage as I need to see the actual condition with my own eyes.  I've seen one or two at HK Lane Crawford's vintage corner but one was 65 and another 70 which did not fit as I've gained weight since I was off my low carb routine after moving to Asia from Australia [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> I gave up looking and bought the current one in raisin ghw early last year.
> Fast forward to 4 months ago I started picking up my daily yoga routine and low carb lifestyle again.  The perks of being fit(ter):  I found this in Tokyo last week for an amazing price as it's in size 65!  The size 65 whose ends couldn't meet when I tried few years ago!  Now I'm on the 3rd hole of the size 65 [emoji16][emoji16]. Persistence really do pay off, shopping and fitness wise....
> 
> View attachment 3264074



Well done and amazing work Princess D! Wow, you must be such a skinny minny!  I have a pretty tiny waist of about 65cm, so you must be Barbie proportions! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> My bestie has my anemone strap and will send it to me while I am on the West Coast next week. I am super excited and cannot believe that I finally have this unicorn ~ at least it was for me. Could never find that color combo here.
> 
> Modeling shots to come in the near future.



This is absolutely my dream belt also!! I have no idea how to source this. Would you mind sharing how you were able to purchase this one VigeeLeBrun? I'll be forever indebted as I would SO die if I could get my hands on this!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Luvchane

Does anyone know the price of a belt kit in paris


----------



## Pollypocket1

Just wondering how do you keep your belt buckle when you're not wearing them? My silver buckle seem to have some stain on then since I put then in storage, moldy?


----------



## papertiger

Luvchane said:


> Does anyone know the price of a belt kit in paris



Depends on the buckle, the variation of the buckle (and the strap leather/exotic)

e.g. Brushed Constance 'H' buckle in brushed palladium-plated metal with women's reversible leather belt strap in Swift calfskin and Epsom calfskin (width: 32 mm) = *&#8364;593.00*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Depends on the buckle, the variation of the buckle (and the strap leather/exotic)
> 
> e.g. Brushed Constance 'H' buckle in brushed palladium-plated metal with women's reversible leather belt strap in Swift calfskin and Epsom calfskin (width: 32 mm) = *593.00*



They cost so much less compared to the USD!!! :le faint:


----------



## Live1

I've got 12 belts mainly gucci and lv and ferragmo but these are my 2 new 42 mm constance belts blanc /noir epson / tadelakt and the other I think is rouge cascade epsom /chamonix chocklote brown i love them.next I'll buy atol/colvert 42mm epsom/epsom


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Finally get to share a pic wearing my new RT belt strap with my RG CDC buckle! I love it!!


----------



## Acehuche

Hello all
I am thinking buy a belt kit constance 42mm and wondering you think this type belt is just for ladies? In the web is shown in the ladies área. It is easy wear? Your advice is greatly appreciatted . Thx in advance.. Of course Im guy....


----------



## papertiger

Acehuche said:


> Hello all
> I am thinking buy a belt kit constance 42mm and wondering you think this type belt is just for ladies? In the web is shown in the ladies área. It is easy wear? Your advice is greatly appreciatted . Thx in advance.. Of course Im guy....



I think the proportions of a 42 work excellently for a man, especially with more casual attire


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally get to share a pic wearing my new RT belt strap with my RG CDC buckle! I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276823



Awww you look fabulous!!! Love the pop!!!


----------



## qwertyword

atomic110 said:


> Haha *VigeeLeBrun *, aren't we all such H enablers here to each other? I've been thinking to get pink belt now after seeing all beautiful shots here [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> [emoji28]hi *Miss Al*, I was under impression that my black K belt is PHW but apparently it is GHW. I recalled my SA show me both PHW and GHW, for some reason, I thought I picked PHW until now then I realised it is otherwise. So sorry about it
> Nonetheless, sharing here with you all my Kelly belt threesome[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> In black GHW, gold RGHW and rouge GHW
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/cb/b5/87/cbb587c6b199d8f2e345f995d7983138.jpg




Does the K belt stay tight while you're wearing it, since it just slides and doesn't fasten securely? I'm waiting on black w rghw, but I wasn't sure if it loosens while worn..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww you look fabulous!!! Love the pop!!!



Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Live1

Does anybody know where I can get a blue atol/colvert 42mm in size 95.I want to add one last belt to the collection


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Live1 said:


> I've got 12 belts mainly gucci and lv and ferragmo but these are my 2 new 42 mm constance belts blanc /noir epson / tadelakt and the other I think is rouge cascade epsom /chamonix chocklote brown i love them.next I'll buy atol/colvert 42mm epsom/epsom



Love these two 42 Constance belts, major congrats, *Live*!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Live1 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a blue atol/colvert 42mm in size 95.I want to add one last belt to the collection



I have that, I bought it at Wall St NY store. But that was ages ago, about 6 mos. You can always call and ask the stores, I believe they ship belts now.


----------



## pinktailcat

papertiger said:


> I think the proportions of a 42 work excellently for a man, especially with more casual attire



I just bought my first H belt. It is 32 but now had a second thought.

I don't own/wear dress pants, and the belts are strictly for jeans.
I tried 32 w gold H and it was not too screaming so I  liked it.

But usually I wear wider belt for jeans....Do everyone here usually use 32 for more like dress or dress pants, and then 42 for jeans??

Any advices will be appreciated...I might have to go back to exchange...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## atomic110

Live1 said:


> I've got 12 belts mainly gucci and lv and ferragmo but these are my 2 new 42 mm constance belts blanc /noir epson / tadelakt and the other I think is rouge cascade epsom /chamonix chocklote brown i love them.next I'll buy atol/colvert 42mm epsom/epsom


Great score !







dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Finally get to share a pic wearing my new RT belt strap with my RG CDC buckle! I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276823


Very sunny feeling although there is an umbrella


----------



## atomic110

qwertyword said:


> Does the K belt stay tight while you're wearing it, since it just slides and doesn't fasten securely? I'm waiting on black w rghw, but I wasn't sure if it loosens while worn..


I got 3 and all of them are surprisingly tight despite I have wore it couple of times. So far i an very happy  with it &#128522;


----------



## Live1

atomic110 said:


> Great score !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sunny feeling although there is an umbrella


Thanks they look great with balmain biker jeans and red louboutin spike sneakers&#9786;


----------



## Live1

Ethengdurst said:


> I have that, I bought it at Wall St NY store. But that was ages ago, about 6 mos. You can always call and ask the stores, I believe they ship belts now.


They didn't have this belt at my London boutique. But it's on the Canada website but unfortunately not size 95 and not sure if the Canadian  site even ships to england


----------



## Acehuche

papertiger said:


> I think the proportions of a 42 work excellently for a man, especially with more casual attire



Thx for ur advice


----------



## Acehuche

Hi TPF followers. I am just writing here the query I have re H. Hopefully someone Will be able to reply.. Why once you finally decide go ahead and buy something at H store, you nearly always need to wait??. Jejej.
This is what happened the other day...Going back and forward for several weeks I finally decided to buy my C belt 42.....Quite happy went to H store in Marbella yesterday evening and.....store closed due some renovation works till next week.....
Therefore, no other opción than wait......
But it is H...and I am sure the wait will worth.
Thx.


----------



## Prada Prince

My beloved gold Togo belt kit... 

Hoping to add a silver H belt kit to my collection next!


----------



## Juvelen

Are the red and brown belt kits still for sale? I have seen some belts at Ebay, but I really want to purchase it from a store. Can't find brown/red combination on the website


----------



## chessmont

Prada Prince said:


> My beloved gold Togo belt kit...
> 
> Hoping to add a silver H belt kit to my collection next!
> 
> View attachment 3285362



You look sharp!  Love the belt and bag and bag charm


----------



## PJW5813

pinktailcat said:


> I just bought my first H belt. It is 32 but now had a second thought.
> 
> I don't own/wear dress pants, and the belts are strictly for jeans.
> I tried 32 w gold H and it was not too screaming so I  liked it.
> 
> But usually I wear wider belt for jeans....Do everyone here usually use 32 for more like dress or dress pants, and then 42 for jeans??
> 
> Any advices will be appreciated...I might have to go back to exchange...


Your observation that the 32mm was not too screaming is very apt.
I too would prefer a 42mm belt (strap) with jeans (and most pants/trousers actually)
however when I looked at the H buckle for the 42mm strap, for my taste it was 'too screaming' - a shame.
Perhaps H could make a shaped strap which would look respectably wide enough through jeans loops yet narrow to accommodate the tradition 32mm H at the ends.

I have two 32mm kits so have the option of gold or silver H with black, light tan, dark blue and green straps: it is a very useful and flexible combination.

Perhaps I should investigate 42mm again.


----------



## pinktailcat

PJW5813 said:


> Your observation that the 32mm was not too screaming is very apt.
> I too would prefer a 42mm belt (strap) with jeans (and most pants/trousers actually)
> however when I looked at the H buckle for the 42mm strap, for my taste it was 'too screaming' - a shame.
> Perhaps H could make a shaped strap which would look respectably wide enough through jeans loops yet narrow to accommodate the tradition 32mm H at the ends.
> 
> I have two 32mm kits so have the option of gold or silver H with black, light tan, dark blue and green straps: it is a very useful and flexible combination.
> 
> Perhaps I should investigate 42mm again.



Thank you for your reply.....So do you often wear your 32 with your jeans?

I decided to keep 32mm this time since price difference is not that small, $815 VS $1300....

Next time, I am thinking to get 42 but silver H so maybe less screaming compare to gold H even if it is 42mm....


----------



## PJW5813

pinktailcat said:


> Thank you for your reply.....So do you often wear your 32 with your jeans?
> 
> I decided to keep 32mm this time since price difference is not that small, $815 VS $1300....
> 
> Next time, I am thinking to get 42 but silver H so maybe less screaming compare to gold H even if it is 42mm....


Yes, I do wear them with jeans, which are always Levis 501s. I often choose the light tan (Togo) with gold.
This is the black/lt tan combination that is most common for men.
I would like to get a shiny darker more reddish tan, but have never seen one.

I have had the black/lt tan with gold 10 years ago (half the price they are now!) and used to wear it mainly with the black side showing. I bought the brushed silver with the other strap last year.

I do find it rather amusing that we both choose to wear such obviously recognisable belts but don't want them to be screaming.


----------



## Mininana

does anyone have this problem? My belt straps are all bent from one wear!! I wear them with jeans....
Really badly bent!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Mininana said:


> does anyone have this problem? My belt straps are all bent from one wear!! I wear them with jeans....
> Really badly bent!!




Yeah mine is bent quite a bit, I think you just have to get used to it, and wear it on both sides to even it out?


----------



## dmand2

I can't recall who, but some lovely temptress posted about the availability of an Anemone belt on the EU website! This is my absolute kryptonite so after trying to show some restraint...I caved in about five minutes!  

So the combination is the lovely anemone (textured) and capucine (smooth) with gold H buckle - 32mm. Then of course I had to browse a little...Is it overkill to add the black (smooth)/mallard (textured) - 32mm? I currently only have the Constance red/black, but messed up the sizing so this is a waist belt only for dresses etc, so these would be jeans/pants belts on my hips.

Enabling time...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Mininana

dmand2 said:


> I can't recall who, but some lovely temptress posted about the availability of an Anemone belt on the EU website! This is my absolute kryptonite so after trying to show some restraint...I caved in about five minutes!
> 
> So the combination is the lovely anemone (textured) and capucine (smooth) with gold H buckle - 32mm. Then of course I had to browse a little...Is it overkill to add the black (smooth)/mallard (textured) - 32mm? I currently only have the Constance red/black, but messed up the sizing so this is a waist belt only for dresses etc, so these would be jeans/pants belts on my hips.
> 
> Enabling time...




We would be belt twins on the anemone!! my other belt is black/gold


get them both!!!


----------



## dmand2

Mininana said:


> We would be belt twins on the anemone!! my other belt is black/gold
> 
> 
> get them both!!!



Thank you *so much* for your reply and advice Mininana!! 

I'd love to see a mod shot of the Anemone if you have one handy. Do you find this works/gets good wear as a belt? I use my CDC all the time so imagine the belt would be the same and love the red as a pop of colour as the other option, but it would be great to know from someone who has one.

Of course I need a classic black () and I think the pretty teal colour would be a nice accent and work well with pinks, purples, neutrals, etc.

Oooh, excited!!


----------



## Mininana

dmand2 said:


> Thank you *so much* for your reply and advice Mininana!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a mod shot of the Anemone if you have one handy. Do you find this works/gets good wear as a belt? I use my CDC all the time so imagine the belt would be the same and love the red as a pop of colour as the other option, but it would be great to know from someone who has one.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I need a classic black () and I think the pretty teal colour would be a nice accent and work well with pinks, purples, neutrals, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, excited!!







It's a horrible pic but it's right when I got it last year. I had just given birth so it's not the best pic. Now it's a great size for the hips and jeans. I rarely wear it because of what I posted above about the bending issue 

My other belt is black and gold with a rose gold cdc buckle  







I do reach for the anemone a lot more!!!!


----------



## Pollypocket1

Just wondering if anyone sent their H belt in to repair before? My belt just dropped on the floor and now there are some small dents on it. Wonder if they would charge me a hefty sum for it too


----------



## Live1

Just bought my third 42mm constance belt kit blue izmir and saphire with yet another gold polished buckle I love the polished gold so luxurious and works with all belt straps .plus they only had gold shiny so i grabbed it.I'll get some pics up 
Soon.really nice it's epsom and swift on the imzur side
I had to get a size too big unfortunately because they have very very limited sizes and buckle colour and finish available so I grabbed it really fast and put 1 extra hole in it.well they did it for me


----------



## dmand2

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3288554
> 
> 
> It's a horrible pic but it's right when I got it last year. I had just given birth so it's not the best pic. Now it's a great size for the hips and jeans. I rarely wear it because of what I posted above about the bending issue
> 
> My other belt is black and gold with a rose gold cdc buckle
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do reach for the anemone a lot more!!!!



Thank you *so much* for the amazing pics Mininana! I'm sold!! 

Adore your black with rose gold CDC belt and the pretty frilly skirt (and those fab nails) too!

A bit worried about this bending issue. I hate how designers do this. They begin with very high quality; get popular and lots of followers; then standards start to dip. I've definitely noticed the same with Valentino. Not okay! 

And yet I keep on buying...like now - belt time!


----------



## Mininana

dmand2 said:


> Thank you *so much* for the amazing pics Mininana! I'm sold!!
> 
> 
> 
> Adore your black with rose gold CDC belt and the pretty frilly skirt (and those fab nails) too!
> 
> 
> 
> A bit worried about this bending issue. I hate how designers do this. They begin with very high quality; get popular and lots of followers; then standards start to dip. I've definitely noticed the same with Valentino. Not okay!
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I keep on buying...like now - belt time!




Ugh I know! The only reason why I bought the cdc belt was the fabulous buckle and being able to switch between them!!

Plus I got that one in Paris and was shocked at how cheap is was compared to anemone. The anemone I got on a trip to Chile and paid twice as much!!!


I love them both but they are on the thin side (like a Birkin strap) so they bend. A LOT. I get so worried so I wear them when I know I won't be sitting a lot, so not for work anymore. Crazy right?


----------



## dmand2

Mininana said:


> Ugh I know! The only reason why I bought the cdc belt was the fabulous buckle and being able to switch between them!!
> 
> Plus I got that one in Paris and was shocked at how cheap is was compared to anemone. The anemone I got on a trip to Chile and paid twice as much!!!
> 
> 
> I love them both but they are on the thin side (like a Birkin strap) so they bend. A LOT. I get so worried so I wear them when I know I won't be sitting a lot, so not for work anymore. Crazy right?



I LOVE the pretty rose gold CDC buckle, but the anemone just has me drooling!  So gorgeous!

I pulled the trigger and grabbed both belts above!! I'll post mod shots when they arrive.

I was amazed by the pricing too. I went via the EU website and got them for about half the price of what I can in AUS - not that these colour options are ever available here anyway!! ullhair:

Remain worried about this bending issue...I guess I'll have to see how I go with them...

Thanks for all your help Mininana.


----------



## Mininana

dmand2 said:


> I LOVE the pretty rose gold CDC buckle, but the anemone just has me drooling!  So gorgeous!
> 
> I pulled the trigger and grabbed both belts above!! I'll post mod shots when they arrive.
> 
> I was amazed by the pricing too. I went via the EU website and got them for about half the price of what I can in AUS - not that these colour options are ever available here anyway!! ullhair:
> 
> Remain worried about this bending issue...I guess I'll have to see how I go with them...
> 
> Thanks for all your help Mininana.




Are you buying them in EU and sending them to AU? Curious over here I would love to know!!!

Did you use your australian card? My brother lives in London and UK prices are higher but I wonder if I can buy off the french website and send to he UK....


----------



## lovemyrescues

Here is my humble collection (Instagram photo) instagram.com/p/BCgFf1EmaJy/


----------



## dmand2

lgreenfield said:


> Here is my humble collection (Instagram photo) instagram.com/p/BCgFf1EmaJy/



Gorgeous collection lgreenfield! Thanks for sharing. Do you find you prefer the smooth, polished buckle or the textured one?


----------



## lovemyrescues

dmand2 said:


> Gorgeous collection lgreenfield! Thanks for sharing. Do you find you prefer the smooth, polished buckle or the textured one?



Textured for sure.


----------



## dmand2

lgreenfield said:


> Textured for sure.



Wow, okay. The smooth polished look always appealed more to me online, but I've always been intrigued by the textured/intricate detailed options. Another reason why I hate living in a fashion wasteland and having next to no opportunity to view these things in person to get a feel for what they're like. 

Looks like I may need to be adding more buckles too!  I was definitely going to add a CDC, but may now need to add a textured H as well...


----------



## lovemyrescues

dmand2 said:


> Wow, okay. The smooth polished look always appealed more to me online, but I've always been intrigued by the textured/intricate detailed options. Another reason why I hate living in a fashion wasteland and having next to no opportunity to view these things in person to get a feel for what they're like.
> 
> Looks like I may need to be adding more buckles too!  I was definitely going to add a CDC, but may now need to add a textured H as well...



Mainly because the smooth ones scratch easier.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Finally wore my Rose Tyrien belt strap last week. It was raining so it was a marvelous alternative to my Rose Sheherazade croc strap which I worry about getting water spots on. First world problems, I know. But whatever. The RT is also amazing with the contrast stitching!!! Love it *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Finally wore my Rose Tyrien belt strap last week. It was raining so it was a marvelous alternative to my Rose Sheherazade croc strap which I worry about getting water spots on. First world problems, I know. But whatever. The RT is also amazing with the contrast stitching!!! Love it *




So pretty IF [emoji177] I need that strap too!!!


----------



## palmbeachpink

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476



i have the same exact combo + love it! have other buckles/hw to use but really happy with the RG CDC! xx enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Finally wore my Rose Tyrien belt strap last week. It was raining so it was a marvelous alternative to my Rose Sheherazade croc strap which I worry about getting water spots on. First world problems, I know. But whatever. The RT is also amazing with the contrast stitching!!! Love it *




Gorgeous on you! I've probably worn mine at least 30 times already....I couldn't wait!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies I need opinions, how does RT look with the RG buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261475
> View attachment 3261476




This is EXACTLY what I have and I adore it! I wear it all the time. [emoji41]


----------



## JoshFL

I'm interested in buying a new belt kit strap in a blue color.  I noticed that on the H US website there is a black (swift) and blue sapphire (epsom) combination and another option in colvert (epsom) and blue sapphire (swift).

Can anyone tell me their thoughts on blue sapphire?  Does anyone recommend blue sapphire in epsom or swift?

I have a black (swift) and etoupe (epsom) belt and though I love the etoupe color in epsom, I don't know how I feel in epsom in other colors.  I also have a black (togo) and colvert (togo) belt, and wouldn't mind having another colvert option...

Thanks!


----------



## Chapaj82

Hello Ladies and Gents!  I have a dilemma... I have been collecting belts for the past few years and wanted an opinion. I currently have the Rouge H/Casaque belt combo, and wondered if the the Rouge Grenat was a big of enough difference in color to purchase. I love the craie color but not enough to just buy a strap for just one color. Any help/comments/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
Thank you


----------



## Chapaj82

Hey JoshFL,

Hello, I have the blue sapphire/colvert combination and I think the swift is just beautiful. Its a leather that can be dressed up or down (IMO), as to where I think epsom is more of a casual leather. Again its just my opinion and hope it helps on your decision making. Good luck 

Jake


----------



## Live1

I have blue sapphire/ blue izmur 42mm belt kit  epsom/ takelet.the safire side is epsom and the smooth izmur blue side is either swift or takelet.


----------



## JoshFL

Chapaj82 said:


> Hey JoshFL,
> 
> Hello, I have the blue sapphire/colvert combination and I think the swift is just beautiful. Its a leather that can be dressed up or down (IMO), as to where I think epsom is more of a casual leather. Again its just my opinion and hope it helps on your decision making. Good luck
> 
> Jake


Hi Jake!  Thanks for your feedback!

Though I have a black (chamonix) and etoupe (epsom) belt and I really like the way the leather brings out the etoupe color, epsom is not necessarily my first option.

I really want the sapphire blue belt and I enjoy colvert, so I decided to buy this strap!  Can't wait for my belt to arrive!


----------



## JoshFL

Chapaj82 said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents!  I have a dilemma... I have been collecting belts for the past few years and wanted an opinion. I currently have the Rouge H/Casaque belt combo, and wondered if the the Rouge Grenat was a big of enough difference in color to purchase. I love the craie color but not enough to just buy a strap for just one color. Any help/comments/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you


Hi Jake.  I don't know much about the red color tones, but rouge great seems like a great option!  Some might say rouge H is similar to rouge grenat, but rouge grenat appears to have a richer tone, with similarities to a rich wine or pomegranate.   Craie is also a great color and an appealing option to have!


----------



## vavavooom

My recent H belt purchase, it is the Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

vavavooom said:


> My recent H belt purchase, it is the Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware
> View attachment 3304988



Still lusting after this K belt, major congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dmand2 said:


> I can't recall who, but some lovely temptress posted about the availability of an Anemone belt on the EU website! This is my absolute kryptonite so after trying to show some restraint...I caved in about five minutes!
> 
> So the combination is the lovely anemone (textured) and capucine (smooth) with gold H buckle - 32mm. Then of course I had to browse a little...Is it overkill to add the black (smooth)/mallard (textured) - 32mm? I currently only have the Constance red/black, but messed up the sizing so this is a waist belt only for dresses etc, so these would be jeans/pants belts on my hips.
> 
> Enabling time...



dmand, we are twins on the anemone.caucipe belt ~ mine arrived from Europe a few weeks ago. It is AMAZING!! major congrats. :clound9:


----------



## dbs328

Hey everyone,

my 32mm brushed silver H buckle was either stolen or lost during a class meeting, and i was wondering where to get a replacement. 

Thanks!


----------



## Uula

AFAIK, Hermès only sells belt kits, i.e. belt and buckle together, so you'll have to purchase a new belt altogether if you want one from the store. On the resale market you may be able to find buckles on their own.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Uula said:


> AFAIK, Hermès only sells belt kits, i.e. belt and buckle together, so you'll have to purchase a new belt altogether if you want one from the store. On the resale market you may be able to find buckles on their own.




You can buy a strap without a buckle, but not a buckle without a strap.


----------



## kelly girl

Doubtful this would happen today; many years ago I had a lovely SA at the Madison Avenue store. I mentioned I really wanted a brushed silver H buckle but didn't want to purchase another kit. She disappeared for a few minutes came back and handed me the buckle. It seems the buckle was slightly damaged and was on its' way back to Paris. I looked closely and couldn't find a thing wrong with it. We added it to my other purchases and I left the boutique happily surprised. I have no idea how she entered it in the register but I paid 80 dollars for the buckle. Again this happened over ten years ago. Yes, I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Kitty S.

vavavooom said:


> My recent H belt purchase, it is the Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3304988




Hi, twin [emoji112] I have been using mine quite a lot since acquiring it earlier this year. It just goes with everything! You will no doubt enjoy yours! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Finally wore my Rose Tyrien belt strap last week. It was raining so it was a marvelous alternative to my Rose Sheherazade croc strap which I worry about getting water spots on. First world problems, I know. But whatever. The RT is also amazing with the contrast stitching!!! Love it *




Omg! I saw this at the last CT TPFer meetup and was really tempted, but just not sure I can carry it off... It looks fantastic on you! No question you carry it off well [emoji106]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kelly girl said:


> Doubtful this would happen today; many years ago I had a lovely SA at the Madison Avenue store. I mentioned I really wanted a brushed silver H buckle but didn't want to purchase another kit. She disappeared for a few minutes came back and handed me the buckle. It seems the buckle was slightly damaged and was on its' way back to Paris. I looked closely and couldn't find a thing wrong with it. We added it to my other purchases and I left the boutique happily surprised. I have no idea how she entered it in the register but I paid 80 dollars for the buckle. Again this happened over ten years ago. Yes, I'm still enjoying it.



Hmmmm... maybe 10 years ago buckles cost $160 and Hermes didn't have the "must buy a belt kit" rule in place so she sold you a damaged buckle for 50% off like the H sales   Just my guess.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> Omg! I saw this at the last CT TPFer meetup and was really tempted, but just not sure I can carry it off... It looks fantastic on you! No question you carry it off well [emoji106]



 thank u!!


----------



## vavavooom

Kitty S. said:


> Hi, twin [emoji112] I have been using mine quite a lot since acquiring it earlier this year. It just goes with everything! You will no doubt enjoy yours! Congrats!



Yes it is! Thank you!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

From my Instagram. It's rouge Constance with matte gold buckle [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mibonbon

Does anyone know if the Kelly belt can fit a 29 inch waist??[emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Hermesaddictt

pearliiee said:


> Does anyone know if the Kelly belt can fit a 29 inch waist??[emoji51][emoji16]



Yes it can fit a wide range of sizes. I have one and love it.


----------



## mibonbon

Hermesaddictt said:


> Yes it can fit a wide range of sizes. I have one and love it.




Glad to know!! Thank u[emoji4]


----------



## dmand2

Mininana said:


> We would be belt twins on the anemone!! my other belt is black/gold
> 
> 
> get them both!!!





Mininana said:


> Ugh I know! The only reason why I bought the cdc belt was the fabulous buckle and being able to switch between them!!
> 
> Plus I got that one in Paris and was shocked at how cheap is was compared to anemone. The anemone I got on a trip to Chile and paid twice as much!!!
> 
> 
> I love them both but they are on the thin side (like a Birkin strap) so they bend. A LOT. I get so worried so I wear them when I know I won't be sitting a lot, so not for work anymore. Crazy right?





dmand2 said:


> I LOVE the pretty rose gold CDC buckle, but the anemone just has me drooling!  So gorgeous!
> 
> I pulled the trigger and grabbed both belts above!! I'll post mod shots when they arrive.
> 
> I was amazed by the pricing too. I went via the EU website and got them for about half the price of what I can in AUS - not that these colour options are ever available here anyway!! ullhair:
> 
> Remain worried about this bending issue...I guess I'll have to see how I go with them...
> 
> Thanks for all your help Mininana.





Mininana said:


> Are you buying them in EU and sending them to AU? Curious over here I would love to know!!!
> 
> Did you use your australian card? My brother lives in London and UK prices are higher but I wonder if I can buy off the french website and send to he UK....



They arrived Mininana so twinning time!! 

Pics of the anemone/capucine are attached. I'll post the blue indigo/black soon. Thank you for convincing me to bite the bullet and get these. SO HAPPY. 

Regarding the purchase from Paris, I did just like you suggested - bought from the EU site (using my AU card), then got free delivery to a friend in London who posted them to me! i saved SO MUCH money!!


----------



## Mininana

dmand2 said:


> They arrived Mininana so twinning time!!
> 
> Pics of the anemone/capucine are attached. I'll post the blue indigo/black soon. Thank you for convincing me to bite the bullet and get these. SO HAPPY.
> 
> Regarding the purchase from Paris, I did just like you suggested - bought from the EU site (using my AU card), then got free delivery to a friend in London who posted them to me! i saved SO MUCH money!!




Amazing!! CONGRATS!! I didn't know you could send to London from the french website... SCORE!! It's cheaper in france than UK as well!!  So double score!!! 

and TWINS!! I got the silver buckle.. need a gold now!! Beautiful, love the shoes and dress as well. Enjoy!!! anemone is such a happy color....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dmand2 said:


> They arrived Mininana so twinning time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the anemone/capucine are attached. I'll post the blue indigo/black soon. Thank you for convincing me to bite the bullet and get these. SO HAPPY.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the purchase from Paris, I did just like you suggested - bought from the EU site (using my AU card), then got free delivery to a friend in London who posted them to me! i saved SO MUCH money!!




Twins with you, happily! I, too, had to buy it in Europe through a friend. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## rainypop

Anyone can comment on cdc buckle wear and tear? Do you see lots of scratch mark on it after a while? Thank you.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## rainypop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Twins with you, happily! I, too, had to buy it in Europe through a friend. It's so gorgeous.




Can you only get these color from EU? I don't see it on US website.


----------



## papertiger

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Finally wore my Rose Tyrien belt strap last week. It was raining so it was a marvelous alternative to my Rose Sheherazade croc strap which I worry about getting water spots on. First world problems, I know. But whatever. The RT is also amazing with the contrast stitching!!! Love it *



Dynamite! You have such a good eye *I_F* (sorry if I've said that 1000 times)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rainypop said:


> Can you only get these color from EU? I don't see it on US website.



*rainypop*, have not seen this color combination at my local USA H store or on the USA website ever, so when I saw it on a European site I bought it immediately through a lovely friend. 

That being said, H works in strange ways and maybe it will turn up here eventually but there really are no guarantees that it will see the light of day in the USA. 

Has anyone been offered an anemone/capucine strap or belt kit in the USA? That is the question


----------



## rainypop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *rainypop*, have not seen this color combination at my local USA H store or on the USA website ever, so when I saw it on a European site I bought it immediately through a lovely friend.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, H works in strange ways and maybe it will turn up here eventually but there really are no guarantees that it will see the light of day in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been offered an anemone/capucine strap or belt kit in the USA? That is the question




Thank you for your answer.[emoji1]


----------



## WilliamLion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *rainypop*, have not seen this color combination at my local USA H store or on the USA website ever, so when I saw it on a European site I bought it immediately through a lovely friend.
> 
> That being said, H works in strange ways and maybe it will turn up here eventually but there really are no guarantees that it will see the light of day in the USA.
> 
> Has anyone been offered an anemone/capucine strap or belt kit in the USA? That is the question



I saw one in my local store, but it's always a bargain to buy in EU


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *rainypop*, have not seen this color combination at my local USA H store or on the USA website ever, so when I saw it on a European site I bought it immediately through a lovely friend.
> 
> That being said, H works in strange ways and maybe it will turn up here eventually but there really are no guarantees that it will see the light of day in the USA.
> 
> Has anyone been offered an anemone/capucine strap or belt kit in the USA? That is the question



Hi Vigee! I bought the anemone/capucine strap last summer in San Francisco. I think it just came in, and I happened to be lucky enough to get it along with a malachite/dark green (can't remember the name of this one). I have about 12 straps from various Hermes boutiques but have yet to get one from my hometown store!  (I get teased about it from my SA.)   H does work in strange ways.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> Hi Vigee! I bought the anemone/capucine strap last summer in San Francisco. I think it just came in, and I happened to be lucky enough to get it along with a malachite/dark green (can't remember the name of this one). I have about 12 straps from various Hermes boutiques but have yet to get one from my hometown store!  (I get teased about it from my SA.)   H does work in strange ways.....



12!? Ohhhhh hugs from one belt hoarder to another belt hoarder &#128538;


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> 12!? Ohhhhh hugs from one belt hoarder to another belt hoarder [emoji9]




Hugs to you, my fellow hoarder extraordinaire! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybaga said:


> Hi Vigee! I bought the anemone/capucine strap last summer in San Francisco. I think it just came in, and I happened to be lucky enough to get it along with a malachite/dark green (can't remember the name of this one). I have about 12 straps from various Hermes boutiques but have yet to get one from my hometown store!  (I get teased about it from my SA.)   H does work in strange ways.....



*Ladybaga*, 12 straps, gotta love you ~ when you go, you go big! Are they all 32s or do you have other sizes as well?  And any gator straps? Am thinking about expanding my collection to different widths but not sure that I will actually wear them. 

So, which width belt do you wear the most and how well do the gator straps hold up?


----------



## Sterre

Ladybaga said:


> Hi Vigee! I bought the anemone/capucine strap last summer in San Francisco. I think it just came in, and I happened to be lucky enough to get it along with a malachite/dark green (can't remember the name of this one). I have about 12 straps from various Hermes boutiques but have yet to get one from my hometown store!  (I get teased about it from my SA.)   H does work in strange ways.....




The colours are so nice aren't they? Which one is your favorite? I've been pretty lucky in the EU and my home store. Finally picked up my Blanc/Rose Tyrien strap... That no 9 for me [emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> Hugs to you, my fellow hoarder extraordinaire! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]



By George...we are twin hoarders... I have 12 H straps OMG!!!!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Sterre said:


> The colours are so nice aren't they? Which one is your favorite? I've been pretty lucky in the EU and my home store. Finally picked up my Blanc/Rose Tyrien strap... That no 9 for me [emoji6]



May I ask' where un Europe you found the RT strap ?


----------



## Sterre

Hermesaddictt said:


> May I ask' where un Europe you found the RT strap ?




They had to transfer it from another country, no RT ordered in the Benelux


----------



## JTJG

Hello all, 
I'm looking to buy the 32 mm mens belt in gold/black combo but can't find it anywhere in my size. While I was in Dubai airport last week the SA tried to sale me the female version instead, explaining that it's commonly bought by men. What's more, I was told that there was only one unisex style in the past which is similar to the current female version and the mens style was only released in the last couple years. Was the SA just trying to convince me to buy, or is it indeed true that men buy the female version?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> By George...we are twin hoarders... I have 12 H straps OMG!!!!



Love this pic, *IF*! Your collection is amazing. 

*JTJG*, do not know the answer to your question but I am sure someone here will be able to help you out.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Ladybaga*, 12 straps, gotta love you ~ when you go, you go big! Are they all 32s or do you have other sizes as well?  And any gator straps? Am thinking about expanding my collection to different widths but not sure that I will actually wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> So, which width belt do you wear the most and how well do the gator straps hold up?




Go big or go home, right?  Heeheeheee!
Most of my strap widths are in 32. I have one 24 and one 42.  I bought the 42 in a 75 so that I could use it to belt my dresses.

I don't have any crocs, but if I did, I would love the RS that our lovely Israeli Flava has!

My favorite ( and first purchase from Wall Street H) is a Crocus ( similar purple to ultra violet) and Blue Hydra 32 combo.) Our glamorous Tanker Toad was with me for that purchase a few years ago. That strap was what started my belt frenzy. 

I need a nice pink to round out my collection. 
Hugs to you, friend!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> By George...we are twin hoarders... I have 12 H straps OMG!!!!




Your drawer looks similar to mine!  Will post a pic tomorrow. 
Love your collection!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Sterre said:


> The colours are so nice aren't they? Which one is your favorite? I've been pretty lucky in the EU and my home store. Finally picked up my Blanc/Rose Tyrien strap... That no 9 for me [emoji6]




They are so addicting!  Your Rose T sounds gorgeous! I'd love a pink in my collection!

The strap I use the most is a three way tie:  blue indigo box, gold Togo, and Rouge Casaque Epsom. My white and orange get a lot of use in the summer. It is so much fun to play around with combos from the kits!

Which do you wear the most?


----------



## Ladybaga

Here is my collection


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324797



OHHHHHHH....u r so organized!!! My drawer is such a bootleg display  

Thought I'd take a quick photo of the straps colors....

So here are both sides in 42MM
blue atoll to colvert
gold to orange
rouge casaque to chocolate
crocus to etain

32MM
rose tyrien to white
rose sukura to indigo blue
blue electric to graphite
vermillion to white
craie to etain
black to gold
rose sheherazade croc

24MM
gold to black
feu to white


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vig, my croc is holding up remarkably well. I wear that strap nonstop, it seems. The wear that has occurred is due to the buckle rubbing on the skin (which you can't see when worn bc it's under the buckle)....so I think that is unavoidable. Although it was a huge investment for me to buy... RS is my all time fav color & I wear it sooooo often that it has been well worth the splurge.


----------



## Sterre

Ladybaga said:


> They are so addicting!  Your Rose T sounds gorgeous! I'd love a pink in my collection!
> 
> The strap I use the most is a three way tie:  blue indigo box, gold Togo, and Rouge Casaque Epsom. My white and orange get a lot of use in the summer. It is so much fun to play around with combos from the kits!
> 
> Which do you wear the most?




I know they're so addicting!! I started with a gold/black combo and have 2 sizes of this one (have worn the black side soooo many times! One in the smaller size for high up), than the UV/bleu Hydra that started your collection, rouge Casaque/rouge H. BI/white, orange/capuchine, etain/bamboo, BE/bleu indigo and now RT/white.

Haven't worn that one yet although definitely my favourite!! I want a bag in RT so badly... I'm happy to have my first RT leather good in my house now [emoji4]


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> OHHHHHHH....u r so organized!!! My drawer is such a bootleg display
> 
> Thought I'd take a quick photo of the straps colors....
> 
> So here are both sides in 42MM
> blue atoll to colvert
> gold to orange
> rouge casaque to chocolate
> crocus to etain
> 
> 32MM
> rose tyrien to white
> rose sukura to indigo blue
> blue electric to graphite
> vermillion to white
> craie to etain
> black to gold
> rose sheherazade croc
> 
> 24MM
> gold to black
> feu to white



Your collection is to die for!!! That blue atoll and the Rose Sukura, Tyrien and croc have me going gaga! 



Sterre said:


> I know they're so addicting!! I started with a gold/black combo and have 2 sizes of this one (have worn the black side soooo many times! One in the smaller size for high up), than the UV/bleu Hydra that started your collection, rouge Casaque/rouge H. BI/white, orange/capuchine, etain/bamboo, BE/bleu indigo and now RT/white.
> 
> Haven't worn that one yet although definitely my favourite!! I want a bag in RT so badly... I'm happy to have my first RT leather good in my house now [emoji4]



Bamboo is on my wishlist!  Such a lovely green!  I have a CDC swift in bamboo with PHW and wear it constantly! (I am a green lover!)  You have a beautiful collection.
I have two gold/ black versions, too.  One smaller for dresses and larger for jeans.
Hoping to get a pink one day!


----------



## etoile de mer

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324797





Israeli_Flava said:


> By George...we are twin hoarders... I have 12 H straps OMG!!!!



 So gorgeous, ladies!! Love the variety of colors you both have, many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ladybaga

etoile de mer said:


> So gorgeous, ladies!! Love the variety of colors you both have, many thanks for sharing!



Thank you dear etoile!


----------



## etoile de mer

JTJG said:


> Hello all,
> I'm looking to buy the 32 mm mens belt in gold/black combo but can't find it anywhere in my size. While I was in Dubai airport last week the SA tried to sale me the female version instead, explaining that it's commonly bought by men. What's more, I was told that there was only one unisex style in the past which is similar to the current female version and the mens style was only released in the last couple years. Was the SA just trying to convince me to buy, or is it indeed true that men buy the female version?



Hi *JTJG*, What you were told is correct. Previously there was just one unisex style, 32mm belt kit strap. It looked just like the current women's version, which has a square end where the buckle attaches. The newer style is the men's, which has a tapered end where the buckle attaches. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## atomic110

Israeli_Flava said:


> OHHHHHHH....u r so organized!!! My drawer is such a bootleg display
> 
> Thought I'd take a quick photo of the straps colors....
> 
> So here are both sides in 42MM
> blue atoll to colvert
> gold to orange
> rouge casaque to chocolate
> crocus to etain
> 
> 32MM
> rose tyrien to white
> rose sukura to indigo blue
> blue electric to graphite
> vermillion to white
> craie to etain
> black to gold
> rose sheherazade croc
> 
> 24MM
> gold to black
> feu to white





Ladybaga said:


> Here is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324797


You both have remarkable collection here! I'm really inspired to step out my comfort  zone and add more colors to my little selection now, thanks  for sharing~


----------



## xianfang

dmand2 said:


> They arrived Mininana so twinning time!!
> 
> Pics of the anemone/capucine are attached. I'll post the blue indigo/black soon. Thank you for convincing me to bite the bullet and get these. SO HAPPY.
> 
> Regarding the purchase from Paris, I did just like you suggested - bought from the EU site (using my AU card), then got free delivery to a friend in London who posted them to me! i saved SO MUCH money!!


Hi there...love your belt!!may i know the style name of the belt and size?am looking for one...n yours caught my eyes. Thx


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324797



*Ladybaga*, one last question ~ where ever did you purchase that lovely organizer for your drawer and belts? 

My belts are all stored in their H boxes and I have a difficult time finding them quickly. That organizer is a perfect solution!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Vig, my croc is holding up remarkably well. I wear that strap nonstop, it seems. The wear that has occurred is due to the buckle rubbing on the skin (which you can't see when worn bc it's under the buckle)....so I think that is unavoidable. Although it was a huge investment for me to buy... RS is my all time fav color & I wear it sooooo often that it has been well worth the splurge.



*IF*, thanks for the info about your exotic belt strap ~ it is major gorgeous. That color saturation is divine! Something to put on my WL.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Ladybaga*, one last question ~ where ever did you purchase that lovely organizer for your drawer and belts?
> 
> 
> 
> My belts are all stored in their H boxes and I have a difficult time finding them quickly. That organizer is a perfect solution!




Hi Vigee!
Believe it or not, my "belt organizer" is a sock organizer from The Container Store. I bought it last year, so I am sure it is still available. I threw out the packaging, so I'm not sure what style this is. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

I found the organizer online. The Container Store has what is called the Linen Drawer Organizer. They cost around 14.00.  Search "closet" and scroll down to "drawer organizer" and you will see the choices. Mine has three sections in one box. The panels are not adjustable. There is also a twill option if you don't want the linen one.  Hope this helps with belt organization. It really has helped me find the colors and buckles I need in a hurry.


----------



## Ladybaga

Ooops! Price on the organizer is 19.99. NOT
14.00.  Sorry!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybaga said:


> I found the organizer online. The Container Store has what is called the Linen Drawer Organizer. They cost around 14.00.  Search "closet" and scroll down to "drawer organizer" and you will see the choices. Mine has three sections in one box. The panels are not adjustable. There is also a twill option if you don't want the linen one.  Hope this helps with belt organization. It really has helped me find the colors and buckles I need in a hurry.





Ladybaga said:


> Ooops! Price on the organizer is 19.99. NOT
> 14.00.  Sorry!



Perfection!!! Thanks so much, I will go over to the Container Store tomorrow or better yet might just may order it online  

You are a gem, *Ladybaga*!


----------



## dmand2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Twins with you, happily! I, too, had to buy it in Europe through a friend. It's so gorgeous.



Twinning!!  



Israeli_Flava said:


> By George...we are twin hoarders... I have 12 H straps OMG!!!!





Ladybaga said:


> Here is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324797





Israeli_Flava said:


> OHHHHHHH....u r so organized!!! My drawer is such a bootleg display
> 
> Thought I'd take a quick photo of the straps colors....
> 
> So here are both sides in 42MM
> blue atoll to colvert
> gold to orange
> rouge casaque to chocolate
> crocus to etain
> 
> 32MM
> rose tyrien to white
> rose sukura to indigo blue
> blue electric to graphite
> vermillion to white
> craie to etain
> black to gold
> rose sheherazade croc
> 
> 24MM
> gold to black
> feu to white



OMG - Israeli_Flava and Ladybaga, these collections are just sublime!! :greengrin:



Israeli_Flava said:


> Vig, my croc is holding up remarkably well. I wear that strap nonstop, it seems. The wear that has occurred is due to the buckle rubbing on the skin (which you can't see when worn bc it's under the buckle)....so I think that is unavoidable. Although it was a huge investment for me to buy... RS is my all time fav color & I wear it sooooo often that it has been well worth the splurge.



Israeli_Flava, I cannot express how much I adore this belt - the colour, texture etc.  I have to find this...though I know it will take me down the rabbit hole to the matching bag! 



xianfang said:


> Hi there...love your belt!!may i know the style name of the belt and size?am looking for one...n yours caught my eyes. Thx



Aww, thank you xianfang! Absolutely - this is the Swift calfskin and Epsom calfskin in nasturtium (red) and anemone (purple) (width 32 mm) with gold smooth H buckle. See: http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/u-leatherstrap-32-women-61102.html#. Best of luck!!


----------



## Ladybaga

dmand2 said:


> Twinning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - Israeli_Flava and Ladybaga, these collections are just sublime!! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli_Flava, I cannot express how much I adore this belt - the colour, texture etc.  I have to find this...though I know it will take me down the rabbit hole to the matching bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you xianfang! Absolutely - this is the Swift calfskin and Epsom calfskin in nasturtium (red) and anemone (purple) (width 32 mm) with gold smooth H buckle. See: http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/u-leatherstrap-32-women-61102.html#. Best of luck!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## juss

while I love the colors of my new sapphire/colvert belt, not so much adding 10 cm to the belt size after the baby:shame:


----------



## thongyj93

Hi guys, just here to share one of my Hermes belt. I'vr forgotten the name of this strap call, surface looks like suede and also looks pretty unique to me. Purchase at the Hermes Melbourne store on the grand opening 2 years ago. 

Has anyone seen this strap before? Is this limited piece or just ordinary?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

thongyj93 said:


> Hi guys, just here to share one of my Hermes belt. I'vr forgotten the name of this strap call, surface looks like suede and also looks pretty unique to me. Purchase at the Hermes Melbourne store on the grand opening 2 years ago.
> 
> Has anyone seen this strap before? Is this limited piece or just ordinary?



I've never seen that strap before. I'm afraid of anything "Grizzly" or suede. But very nice.
The buckle is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juss said:


> while I love the colors of my new sapphire/colvert belt, not so much adding 10 cm to the belt size after the baby:shame:



The colors are amazzing!!! Love to be matchy-matchy with my bags! Congrats on everything dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dmand2 said:


> Twinning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - Israeli_Flava and Ladybaga, these collections are just sublime!! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli_Flava, I cannot express how much I adore this belt - the colour, texture etc.  I have to find this...though I know it will take me down the rabbit hole to the matching bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you xianfang! Absolutely - this is the Swift calfskin and Epsom calfskin in nasturtium (red) and anemone (purple) (width 32 mm) with gold smooth H buckle. See: http://france.hermes.com/femme/ceintures/a-composer/32-mm/u-leatherstrap-32-women-61102.html#. Best of luck!!


Thank you my dear! Yes, you will def need a hot pink bag to match this strap... I was obsessed too LITERALLY!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

thongyj93 said:


> Hi guys, just here to share one of my Hermes belt. I'vr forgotten the name of this strap call, surface looks like suede and also looks pretty unique to me. Purchase at the Hermes Melbourne store on the grand opening 2 years ago.
> 
> Has anyone seen this strap before? Is this limited piece or just ordinary?



Love your new H belt kit, you totally scored ~ I would buy a suede strap in a hot minute! and love the buckle.


----------



## juss

Israeli_Flava said:


> The colors are amazzing!!! Love to be matchy-matchy with my bags! Congrats on everything dear!!!



thanks!! i loved your collection you posted the other day


----------



## hmwe46

Dying over this distressed leather belt strap!!! 



thongyj93 said:


> Hi guys, just here to share one of my Hermes belt. I'vr forgotten the name of this strap call, surface looks like suede and also looks pretty unique to me. Purchase at the Hermes Melbourne store on the grand opening 2 years ago.
> 
> Has anyone seen this strap before? Is this limited piece or just ordinary?


----------



## dmand2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you my dear! Yes, you will def need a hot pink bag to match this strap... I was obsessed too LITERALLY!



It is pure heaven!! The colour, texture... I mean - WOW!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Serva1

israeli_flava said:


> by george...we are twin hoarders... I have 12 h straps omg!!!!




+1 and a Kelly belt and a Java belt


----------



## purplepoodles

juss said:


> while I love the colors of my new sapphire/colvert belt, not so much adding 10 cm to the belt size after the baby:shame:




Gorgeous colours, you really have an eye juss. I'd take that set home in a minute! It will all workout. And you need belts in different sizes for different looks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> +1 and a Kelly belt and a Java belt



It's a disease Serva... a disease... and then everytime we get or order a new bag, MUST get the matching strap right?!


----------



## hedgwin99

My new addition 
Rose Sakura and blue colvert 32mm belt


----------



## jp_536

thongyj93 said:


> Hi guys, just here to share one of my Hermes belt. I'vr forgotten the name of this strap call, surface looks like suede and also looks pretty unique to me. Purchase at the Hermes Melbourne store on the grand opening 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this strap before? Is this limited piece or just ordinary?



Omg!! I love this thing!!!! I love suede!!!!! Awesome score!  



Israeli_Flava said:


> I've never seen that strap before. I'm afraid of anything "Grizzly" or suede. But very nice.
> 
> The buckle is awesome! Congrats!



Don't be afraid of the grizzly!! Lol 



hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3344162
> 
> My new addition
> Rose Sakura and blue colvert 32mm belt




Twinning!!!  Congrats! I think the blue side is blue indigo though. . Colvert has green tones.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jp_536 said:


> Twinning!!!  Congrats! I think the blue side is blue indigo though. . Colvert has green tones.




+1 (triplets!)


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's a disease Serva... a disease... and then everytime we get or order a new bag, MUST get the matching strap right?!




My words exactly and funny thing is, I once bought a strap at FSH and didn't even realize I already have that belt in my collection.! In order not to repeat my mistake I took this pic before going to Paris, where I bought nr 12 in barenia. I've given 2 belts to my nice. Instead of buying regular leather I could have an exotic in my collection...decisions...decisions







I just found out I have 13 H belts...forgot I bought a classic orange to match my KW. It's just the strap, so perhaps it doesn't count...[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> My words exactly and funny thing is, I once bought a strap at FSH and didn't even realize I already have that belt in my collection.! In order not to repeat my mistake I took this pic before going to Paris, where I bought nr 12 in barenia. I've given 2 belts to my nice. Instead of buying regular leather I could have an exotic in my collection...decisions...decisions
> 
> View attachment 3344267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344274
> 
> 
> I just found out I have 13 H belts...forgot I bought a classic orange to match my KW. It's just the strap, so perhaps it doesn't count...[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Holy Moses! You even buy the buckle when you buy a strap?!!!! You are afflicted with the disease at unparalleled proportions 
Gorgeous collxn dear!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses! You even buy the buckle when you buy a strap?!!!! You are afflicted with the disease at unparalleled proportions
> Gorgeous collxn dear!!!




Don't know where to post this, IF, but when I saw this iPad case I HAD to buy it, and the second thing that came to mind was YOU - perfect match!!) it's by Case Mate and I got it at the AT&T store:




I guess technically it's between fuchsia and RT, but closer to RT:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Does anyone have the Blue Paon belt strap? I'd love to see a modeling pic of someone wearing it. Considering this color for my next strap. Thank you!


----------



## hedgwin99

jp_536 said:


> Omg!! I love this thing!!!! I love suede!!!!! Awesome score!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid of the grizzly!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinning!!!  Congrats! I think the blue side is blue indigo though. . Colvert has green tones.




Thank you for the correction [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Don't know where to post this, IF, but when I saw this iPad case I HAD to buy it, and the second thing that came to mind was YOU - perfect match!!) it's by Case Mate and I got it at the AT&T store:
> 
> View attachment 3346394
> 
> 
> I guess technically it's between fuchsia and RT, but closer to RT:
> View attachment 3346395



OMG, *BBC,* you are killing it with your pics these days! Love this combination.


----------



## NYDoll

Hi there,

I'm now thinking of getting a H belt for my DH as a gift. Could anyone pls advice what size will fit 32-33 inches waist? Also, should I get black/etain or black/etoupe? Any suggestion will be really appreciated.

Sorry if I ask in a wrong room tho. 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## PJW5813

NYDoll said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm now thinking of getting a H belt for my DH as a gift. Could anyone pls advice what size will fit 32-33 inches waist? Also, should I get black/etain or black/etoupe? Any suggestion will be really appreciated.
> 
> Sorry if I ask in a wrong room tho.
> 
> Thank you all in advance


I am 32/32 and have both 90 and 95 belt straps
I would now choose 95 for future purchases
Hermes will add an additional hole if required
My first belt was black and gold and has been a v flexible combination (with plain gold H buckle)
The gold being a useful less formal option.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *BBC,* you are killing it with your pics these days! Love this combination.




I've been so inspired by everyone here!!! Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## wanderlust27

I was browsing on the Hermes Italy site and came across this. Does any one know the name and price in the USA?

Thanks


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Could it be Donna? It says that on the screenshot?


----------



## Giuliana

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Could it be Donna? It says that on the screenshot?



Donna is Italian for "Woman". I think the name may be "mini" since the buckle name typically comes after "model:"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Giuliana said:


> Donna is Italian for "Woman". I think the name may be "mini" since the buckle name typically comes after "model:"



+1, think that it might be named Mini since it is only 13mm wide, haven't seen it on the USA site. Hopefully it will show up there too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Here is another H belt that I haven't seen offered in the USA. Has anyone seen this H Java belt GHW?


----------



## etoile de mer

NYDoll said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm now thinking of getting a H belt for my DH as a gift. Could anyone pls advice what size will fit 32-33 inches waist? Also, should I get black/etain or black/etoupe? Any suggestion will be really appreciated.
> 
> Sorry if I ask in a wrong room tho.
> 
> Thank you all in advance



Hi *NYDoll*, I'd suggest black/etoupethe black side to wear with cool colors (black and cool grey) and the etoupe side to wear with warm colors (light and dark brown) as well as with shades of blue. I have this one and it's very versatile. Good luck!


----------



## WilliamLion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here is another H belt that I haven't seen offered in the USA. Has anyone seen this H Java belt GHW?



It is on the website. $1450

http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belts/configurable-product-h067151cp-65799.html


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here is another H belt that I haven't seen offered in the USA. Has anyone seen this H Java belt GHW?




I have this belt (permabrass) and love it. I have the Kelly belt too, ghw. They are great with black dresses for work. I actually prefer Java, because it's black box leather while the K belt is black epsom. Both from FSH.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> I have this belt (permabrass) and love it. I have the Kelly belt too, ghw. They are great with black dresses for work. I actually prefer Java, because it's black box leather while the K belt is black epsom. Both from FSH.



Thanks *Serva*, your preference is good to know and valuable advice. I, too prefer box leather over epsom. Just found the Java belt here in the USA on the H website.


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> I have this belt (permabrass) and love it. I have the Kelly belt too, ghw. They are great with black dresses for work. I actually prefer Java, because it's black box leather while the K belt is black epsom. Both from FSH.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Serva*, your preference is good to know and valuable advice. I, too prefer box leather over epsom. Just found the Java belt here in the USA on the H website.



Hi *Serva* and *Vigee*, I also prefer box (or togo, or swift) to epsom as it's more flexible. Lately, it seems most of the ladies belt kit straps include epsom on at least one sideboo!


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Serva*, your preference is good to know and valuable advice. I, too prefer box leather over epsom. Just found the Java belt here in the USA on the H website.




Great news Vigee  I got so excited yesterday when I saw you posting this pic, because I really love this belt, the width is perfect and who could say no to shiny black box? Just had to chime in...


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Serva* and *Vigee*, I also prefer box (or togo, or swift) to epsom as it's more flexible. Lately, it seems most of the ladies belt kit straps include epsom on at least one sideboo!




Box is less available nowadays, my SA told me they use a lot of black swift instead. I have given up on being lucky to buy a box bag, but luckily there are other bags on my wishlist, so H never disappoints me [emoji3]


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here is another H belt that I haven't seen offered in the USA. Has anyone seen this H Java belt GHW?



This is a beautiful and lovely belt. I own this belt with the GHW - purchased in Copenhagen! It instantly makes any outfit look classy and polished  But i gotta say my ultimate favourite H belt however is the Kelly Belt! I got them in Orange Poppy with GHW and Black with RGHW. They are my worn to death belts cuz i can wear them high waisted or on my hips and they can be adjusted without having any holes punched in them. My def no.1 recommendation


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Orangeboxgalore said:


> This is a beautiful and lovely belt. I own this belt with the GHW - purchased in Copenhagen! It instantly makes any outfit look classy and polished  But i gotta say my ultimate favourite H belt however is the Kelly Belt! I got them in Orange Poppy with GHW and Black with RGHW. They are my worn to death belts cuz i can wear them high waisted or on my hips and they can be adjusted without having any holes punched in them. My def no.1 recommendation



Thanks, *Orangeboxgalore*, NOW I really have some thinking to do because I really don't need both the Java and the Kelly belt in my closet, but maybe I will change my mind!


----------



## gourmet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here is another H belt that I haven't seen offered in the USA. Has anyone seen this H Java belt GHW?



I really wanted to get this belt a few months ago!! Went to Madison store but they only had one in a size 85 and it was too big on me


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## NYDoll

Thanks so much for your suggestion. I already call the shop and will go get it! &#128522; Well, from my research, I kinda like the silver idem buckle for this belt strap &#128525;


----------



## Anchanel79

Don't know if this is the right place to ask but do you guys know if Hermes would put extra hole on belt that I bought about 6 months ago? My baby weight is coming off slowly and now the belt is a little loose on. Hoping that they can put in at least 2 more holes.


----------



## bagidiotic

Anchanel79 said:


> Don't know if this is the right place to ask but do you guys know if Hermes would put extra hole on belt that I bought about 6 months ago? My baby weight is coming off slowly and now the belt is a little loose on. Hoping that they can put in at least 2 more holes.


Yes they do


----------



## papertiger

bagidiotic said:


> Yes they do





Anchanel79 said:


> Don't know if this is the right place to ask but do you guys know if Hermes would put extra hole on belt that I bought about 6 months ago? My baby weight is coming off slowly and now the belt is a little loose on. Hoping that they can put in at least 2 more holes.



Yup, but I think 2 is the limit (at least at my store)


----------



## Anchanel79

bagidiotic said:


> Yes they do











papertiger said:


> Yup, but I think 2 is the limit (at least at my store)



Thank you so much.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Don't know where to post this, IF, but when I saw this iPad case I HAD to buy it, and the second thing that came to mind was YOU - perfect match!!) it's by Case Mate and I got it at the AT&T store:
> 
> View attachment 3346394
> 
> 
> I guess technically it's between fuchsia and RT, but closer to RT:
> View attachment 3346395



*OMG How did I NOT see this post!!??? Oh hunny thank you for thinking of me...
This is amazing!
*
*I just got my last belt strap for a loooooong long time.... I have to stop for a BAN but this one I had to get while I wait for a special addition to my fam to arrive... I'd hate for it to be sold out  

Rose Juiper Epsom to Vermillion swift   

I thought the lighting was good but it's terrible. I'll take better pic with shawls, etc later....*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hello rose jaipur &#127812;&#128029;


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hello rose jaipur [emoji265][emoji219]




Another beauty!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hello rose jaipur [emoji265][emoji219]




I'm looking for this color too[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> Another beauty!!!





hedgwin99 said:


> I'm looking for this color too[emoji8][emoji7]



Thanks ladies!!!! I absolutely LOVE RJ! Such a sweet coral red/pink...


----------



## Chapaj82

Hello TPF Members! 

I have started collecting H belts since 2014 and would like some suggestion (color straps or buckles). I was hoping that you could tell me what colors I have to add to my repertoire... Any suggestions are appreciated.
I wear them all with Jeans, casual slacks and dress slacks...

Thank you mucho in advance! 

This is what I currently have: 

Buckles
H 32mm- Brushed Palladium, Polished Palladium, Polished Gold
Quizz 32mm- Brushed Permabrass 

Combo Colors	                Leather
32mm-	
Blue Sapphire/Colvert	Swift/Epsom
Graphite/Blue Electric	Swift/Epsom
Black/Gold	                Box/Togo
Blue Indigo/Blue Paon	Box/Swift
Rouge H/Casaque	        Swift/Epsom
Natural/Chocolate	        Barenia/Chamonix
Blood Orange/Gold	        Swift/Epsom
Black/Etoupe	                Swift/Epsom

I also have a 42mm Constance 2 Buckle in both brush Palladium and Gold that I feel are two big for me... Should I keep them or sell them???? I have already sold the straps I had, but for some reason I have still kept the buckles...:shame: something said to hold onto them but I still don't know if I should...

Thank you again


----------



## pcil

Chapaj82 said:


> Hello TPF Members!
> 
> I have started collecting H belts since 2014 and would like some suggestion (color straps or buckles). I was hoping that you could tell me what colors I have to add to my repertoire... Any suggestions are appreciated.
> I wear them all with Jeans, casual slacks and dress slacks...
> 
> Thank you mucho in advance!
> 
> This is what I currently have:
> 
> Buckles
> H 32mm- Brushed Palladium, Polished Palladium, Polished Gold
> Quizz 32mm- Brushed Permabrass
> 
> Combo Colors	                Leather
> 32mm-
> Blue Sapphire/Colvert	Swift/Epsom
> Graphite/Blue Electric	Swift/Epsom
> Black/Gold	                Box/Togo
> Blue Indigo/Blue Paon	Box/Swift
> Rouge H/Casaque	        Swift/Epsom
> Natural/Chocolate	        Barenia/Chamonix
> Blood Orange/Gold	        Swift/Epsom
> Black/Etoupe	                Swift/Epsom
> 
> I also have a 42mm Constance 2 Buckle in both brush Palladium and Gold that I feel are two big for me... Should I keep them or sell them???? I have already sold the straps I had, but for some reason I have still kept the buckles...:shame: something said to hold onto them but I still don't know if I should...
> 
> Thank you again



I don't see any pinks in your list, so how about a pink strap? My favorite buckle is the guilloche H buckle, I have one in both ghw and phw


----------



## Meta

Chapaj82 said:


> Hello TPF Members!
> 
> I have started collecting H belts since 2014 and would like some suggestion (color straps or buckles). I was hoping that you could tell me what colors I have to add to my repertoire... Any suggestions are appreciated.
> I wear them all with Jeans, casual slacks and dress slacks...
> 
> Thank you mucho in advance!
> 
> This is what I currently have:
> 
> Buckles
> H 32mm- Brushed Palladium, Polished Palladium, Polished Gold
> Quizz 32mm- Brushed Permabrass
> 
> Combo Colors	                Leather
> 32mm-
> Blue Sapphire/Colvert	Swift/Epsom
> Graphite/Blue Electric	Swift/Epsom
> Black/Gold	                Box/Togo
> Blue Indigo/Blue Paon	Box/Swift
> Rouge H/Casaque	        Swift/Epsom
> Natural/Chocolate	        Barenia/Chamonix
> Blood Orange/Gold	        Swift/Epsom
> Black/Etoupe	                Swift/Epsom
> 
> I also have a 42mm Constance 2 Buckle in both brush Palladium and Gold that I feel are two big for me... Should I keep them or sell them???? I have already sold the straps I had, but for some reason I have still kept the buckles...:shame: something said to hold onto them but I still don't know if I should...
> 
> Thank you again



Bamboo/Etain and Craie/Rouge Grenat is missing from your collection!  The former might be more difficult to find as it's from previous season but the latter should be available in stores now as it's a current combo. Good luck!


----------



## Chapaj82

pcil said:


> I don't see any pinks in your list, so how about a pink strap? My favorite buckle is the guilloche H buckle, I have one in both ghw and phw


Thank you for the tip Pcil. I am a male, but I do believe that I could pull off softer pinks for the spring/early summer! I will check out the guilloche H buckle too! Thank you again


----------



## Chapaj82

weN84 said:


> Bamboo/Etain and Craie/Rouge Grenat is missing from your collection!  The former might be more difficult to find as it's from previous season but the latter should be available in stores now as it's a current combo. Good luck!


Thank you weN84! I will look into these combos and hopefully will be able to locate them with my SA... Have a great day


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hello rose jaipur &#127812;&#128029;


Your pictures always make me gasp, dear...they bring such joy and happiness to my life.  Just beautiful...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Your pictures always make me gasp, dear...they bring such joy and happiness to my life.  Just beautiful...



Awwww thank you my friend &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; 
I have recently fallen into a whirlwind love affair with RJ. Rose shocking would be... Well... SHOCKED... If she knew &#128586;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hello rose jaipur *&#127812;&#128029;



Hello Gorgeous!!! What an insanely beautiful pic, *IF*. Almost missed it.


----------



## Meta

Chapaj82 said:


> Thank you weN84! I will look into these combos and hopefully will be able to locate them with my SA... Have a great day


No problem! Looking forward to seeing a reveal from you in the near future!


----------



## camhabib

Could someone explain the difference between what seem to be the two different versions of the 32mm belt straps? I have one that I purchased some time ago that ends at the edge of the buckle. If you view the "women's" versions on the website, they appear to still look that way, however, under the "men's" section, they appear to have a tail that extends beyond the edge of the buckle. Are both of these straps compatible with all the buckles or is there some difference between them?


----------



## StyleEyes

camhabib said:


> Could someone explain the difference between what seem to be the two different versions of the 32mm belt straps? I have one that I purchased some time ago that ends at the edge of the buckle. If you view the "women's" versions on the website, they appear to still look that way, however, under the "men's" section, they appear to have a tail that extends beyond the edge of the buckle. Are both of these straps compatible with all the buckles or is there some difference between them?




Hi there, yes they are interchangeable. I have both "men's" and "women's" belt straps. I just go for the color I like. The tapered edge of the "men's" is not seen while wearing, so it makes no difference for me.

Edit for clarification:  The men's has one squared end and one tapered end. The squared end is where the buckle goes and the tapered end will tuck inside (just like the women's), so they look the same while wearing them.


----------



## etoile de mer

StyleEyes said:


> Hi there, yes they are interchangeable. I have both "men's" and "women's" belt straps. I just go for the color I like. The tapered edge of the "men's" is not seen while wearing, so it makes no difference for me.
> 
> Edit for clarification:  The men's has one squared end and one tapered end. The squared end is where the buckle goes and the tapered end will tuck inside (just like the women's), so they look the same while wearing them.



The men's 32mm straps currently shown on H.com are tapered at both ends. I believe this is the newer men's style.


----------



## camhabib

StyleEyes said:


> Hi there, yes they are interchangeable. I have both "men's" and "women's" belt straps. I just go for the color I like. The tapered edge of the "men's" is not seen while wearing, so it makes no difference for me.
> 
> Edit for clarification:  The men's has one squared end and one tapered end. The squared end is where the buckle goes and the tapered end will tuck inside (just like the women's), so they look the same while wearing them.


Thanks for the reply! I should have probably been a bit more specific - the one I have has one tapered and one square edge. The ones I looked at today in the store had two tapered edges. I'm purchasing for a male. Is the two tapered or one the men's version (not that it makes a huge difference)? When did the two tapered edge version come to be, I don't recall ever seeing it before?


----------



## StyleEyes

etoile de mer said:


> The men's 32mm straps currently shown on H.com are tapered at both ends. I believe this is the newer men's style.







camhabib said:


> Thanks for the reply! I should have probably been a bit more specific - the one I have has one tapered and one square edge. The ones I looked at today in the store had two tapered edges. I'm purchasing for a male. Is the two tapered or one the men's version (not that it makes a huge difference)? When did the two tapered edge version come to be, I don't recall ever seeing it before?




Whoops, I apologize for the misunderstanding!  I haven't seen this version either. So sorry!! [emoji15]


----------



## liz_

I'm looking into buying a h belt and was hoping for some feedback from you girls and guys, how do they hold up? Do any of you have this one? Any thoughts


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

liz_ said:


> I'm looking into buying a h belt and was hoping for some feedback from you girls and guys, how do they hold up? Do any of you have this one? Any thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362429



Do not have this specific belt but my H belt kits in various colors and metals have held up incredibly well. Cannot say enough good things about them. 
Love them.


----------



## SLM Trust

Would anyone be willing to help me identify this belt? We recently inherited it.  We know it was purchased in Paris, but we have not been able to find the receipt yet.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Birdonce

No help but what a cute buckle! It's like an airplane propeller.


----------



## SLM Trust

Birdonce said:


> No help but what a cute buckle! It's like an airplane propeller.


Thanks Birdonce.


----------



## liz_

Does anyone know the difference from the men's 32mm belt kit and the women's 32mm belt kit? If I bought the men's kit is the buckle the same so I could later buy a extra belt from the women's?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liz_ said:


> Does anyone know the difference from the men's 32mm belt kit and the women's 32mm belt kit? If I bought the men's kit is the buckle the same so I could later buy a extra belt from the women's?



The ends of the straps are a bit different on the "mens" vs "womens" but honestly the straps are unisex in my book. The buckles sold in the kit can be used on any 32mm strap (same with 42mm...buy a kit, buckle will fit on any 42mm strap)... mens or womens... it's all the same. Mens "new" strap is tapered on both ends... womens tapered on one end. Who really cares.  There is no men/women tab on h.com... the beltkits are basically unisex and all grouped together...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liz_ said:


> Does anyone know the difference from the men's 32mm belt kit and the women's 32mm belt kit? *If I bought the men's kit is the buckle the same so I could later buy a extra belt from the women's?*



yes.


----------



## liz_

Israeli_Flava said:


> The ends of the straps are a bit different on the "mens" vs "womens" but honestly the straps are unisex in my book. The buckles sold in the kit can be used on any 32mm strap (same with 42mm...buy a kit, buckle will fit on any 42mm strap)... mens or womens... it's all the same. Mens "new" strap is tapered on both ends... womens tapered on one end. Who really cares.  There is no men/women tab on h.com... the beltkits are basically unisex and all grouped together...




Thank you for your help.


----------



## liz_

Just was able to order the belt I was looking for over the phone from Las Vegas Hermes bouquet!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liz_ said:


> Just was able to order the belt I was looking for over the phone from Las Vegas Hermes bouquet!!



Oh very cool!! Which one did you get dear!?


----------



## liz_

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh very cool!! Which one did you get dear!?




Black box/gold Togo with gold H guilochee buckle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liz_ said:


> Black box/gold Togo with gold H guilochee buckle



Fabulous choice!! That was my first H belt as well! 
You will wear it a TON!!!!


----------



## liz_

fresh from fedex my 1st h belt, completely in love with this belt!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3372364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh from fedex my 1st h belt, completely in love with this belt!



Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see your_ second _belt arriving shortly, no doubt


----------



## liz_

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see your_ second _belt arriving shortly, no doubt




You know it, H is so addictive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3372364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fresh from fedex my 1st h belt, completely in love with this belt!



Looks great on you and down the slippery H slope you go, *liz*!


----------



## doves75

I finally have time to open my new H loot. Gold and Blue Paon 32mm belt. I wore it today but forgot to take action pic [emoji16][emoji16] 
The BP is really nice with Gold buckle. 
VigeeLeBrun I think you need this BP in your collection [emoji6]


----------



## liz_

doves75 said:


> I finally have time to open my new H loot. Gold and Blue Paon 32mm belt. I wore it today but forgot to take action pic [emoji16][emoji16]
> The BP is really nice with Gold buckle.
> VigeeLeBrun I think you need this BP in your collection [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3373545




Gorgeous, I love blue it's my favorite color. 
is it Epsom and swift?


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> I finally have time to open my new H loot. Gold and Blue Paon 32mm belt. I wore it today but forgot to take action pic [emoji16][emoji16]
> The BP is really nice with Gold buckle.
> VigeeLeBrun I think you need this BP in your collection [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3373545


Yes stunning  combo


----------



## doves75

liz_ said:


> Gorgeous, I love blue it's my favorite color.
> is it Epsom and swift?




Thank you liz_. It's Epsom, a lot of BP SLG are in Epsom. I like reg leather better but for a belt I can compromise w Epsom 



bagidiotic said:


> Yes stunning  combo




Thank you dear bagidiotic )


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I finally have time to open my new H loot. Gold and Blue Paon 32mm belt. I wore it today but forgot to take action pic [emoji16][emoji16]
> The BP is really nice with Gold buckle.
> VigeeLeBrun I think you need this BP in your collection [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3373545



OMG, heart be still ~* doves*, LOVE this BP color and think that I might need the BP belt and CDC to match!! Thanks for the GORGEOUS pic,


----------



## LadyD21

doves75 said:


> I finally have time to open my new H loot. Gold and Blue Paon 32mm belt. I wore it today but forgot to take action pic [emoji16][emoji16]
> The BP is really nice with Gold buckle.
> VigeeLeBrun I think you need this BP in your collection [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3373545



What a beauty! I saw that color belt, it is a gorgeous color! I wanted to buy that buckle in Paris but they only had the silver one. Hope I can score one on my next trip.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Does anybody know which combos will be released for FW16 ?
TIA


----------



## tolliv

I can finally join this club &#128518;


----------



## enza991

Hi,i just received this belt.Someone,please,knows the name of this belt?
I'd like to kniw more about it
Lots of love!!!


----------



## enza991

sissy milano said:


> lovely belts...


Hi,do you know the name of the two belts near the etriviere?


----------



## ecofashionnews

new addition to my belt collection! 13mm [emoji1]


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Hi,i just received this belt.Someone,please,knows the name of this belt?
> I'd like to kniw more about it
> Lots of love!!!


No one,please?


----------



## enza991

sissy milano said:


> lovely belts...


Hi,do you knows,please,the name of the h belt in this photo?


----------



## SwankyDD

Greetings everyone 

I might be flying to Europe in the next few months thought  of buying another belt strap from Hermes Paris. Currently having the orange/black piece which wasn't my 1st choice.

Anyone kind enough to update me the Paris price of just the belt strap alone? Thanks 

32mm Gold/Black (Togo/Box)


----------



## LadyD21

SwankyDD said:


> Greetings everyone
> 
> I might be flying to Europe in the next few months thought  of buying another belt strap from Hermes Paris. Currently having the orange/black piece which wasn't my 1st choice.
> 
> Anyone kind enough to update me the Paris price of just the belt strap alone? Thanks
> 
> 32mm Gold/Black (Togo/Box)



I just bought that belt 2 weeks ago - same size and color @ George V (FSH didn't have that belt color in that size) As I was told, belts are big seller in Paris so check all 3 Hermes for stock. I bought a belt kit so not sure what the price is for just the belt.


----------



## SwankyDD

Yeah the colour combination is very popular 
I am wearing a size 95


----------



## Hermesaddictt

SwankyDD said:


> Greetings everyone
> 
> I might be flying to Europe in the next few months thought  of buying another belt strap from Hermes Paris. Currently having the orange/black piece which wasn't my 1st choice.
> 
> Anyone kind enough to update me the Paris price of just the belt strap alone? Thanks
> 
> 32mm Gold/Black (Togo/Box)


The belt strap costs 345. &#8364;.


----------



## SwankyDD

Ohh thanks for the price update Hermes addict


----------



## eclecticbagz

tolliv said:


> I can finally join this club &#128518;


new to this thread and h belts in general and wondering if anyone can tell me if this is the brushed or polished silver buckle?  thanx in advance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eclecticbagz said:


> new to this thread and h belts in general and wondering if anyone can tell me if this is the brushed or polished silver buckle?  thanx in advance!


brushed


----------



## Dorf

Is it difficult to find a 32mm belt-kit with gold H buckle in London, or is it usually available?


----------



## papertiger

Dorf said:


> Is it difficult to find a 32mm belt-kit with gold H buckle in London, or is it usually available?



There are 5 stores to choose from but they are all pretty busy so call NBS (largest) and ask them to put one aside before you go _or_ pop into one, and if they don't have the combo you're looking for ask them to check the computer, if they locate one go directly.

It also depends on the buckle (I'm assuming you want a Constance) the finish (there are many) and the colour combo of the strap. Black and gold or choc are the most usual but it also has to be your size (2 holes max can be added).


----------



## Dorf

papertiger said:


> There are 5 stores to choose from but they are all pretty busy so call NBS (largest) and ask them to put one aside before you go _or_ pop into one, and if they don't have the combo you're looking for ask them to check the computer, if they locate one go directly.
> 
> It also depends on the buckle (I'm assuming you want a Constance) the finish (there are many) and the colour combo of the strap. Black and gold or choc are the most usual but it also has to be your size (2 holes max can be added).


Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

WHY OH WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD IN THE CLUBHOUSE????

anyway, I wanted to share my newest treasure with you all who are as obsessed with H beltkits as I am!!!!
Looks like Ombre Lizard is indeed making a comeback after being discontinued for years!!! Presenting my amazing Constance 24 in Ombre lizzie GHW... showing it with multiple colors of straps.... and a modeling pic for those who want to see it worn! I literally wore it an hour after receiving it


----------



## LadyD21

Very nice!!


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> WHY OH WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD IN THE CLUBHOUSE????
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share my newest treasure with you all who are as obsessed with H beltkits as I am!!!!
> Looks like Ombre Lizard is indeed making a comeback after being discontinued for years!!! Presenting my amazing Constance 24 in Ombre lizzie GHW... showing it with multiple colors of straps.... and a modeling pic for those who want to see it worn! I literally wore it an hour after receiving it
> View attachment 3412287
> View attachment 3412289
> View attachment 3412291


Perfect !
Do you know if this buckle exist in 32 ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> Perfect !
> Do you know if this buckle exist in 32 ?


Thank u! I do not know... Sorry.


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank u! I do not know... Sorry.


Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyD21 said:


> Very nice!!


thank you xo


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> WHY OH WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD IN THE CLUBHOUSE????
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share my newest treasure with you all who are as obsessed with H beltkits as I am!!!!
> Looks like Ombre Lizard is indeed making a comeback after being discontinued for years!!! Presenting my amazing Constance 24 in Ombre lizzie GHW... showing it with multiple colors of straps.... and a modeling pic for those who want to see it worn! I literally wore it an hour after receiving it
> View attachment 3412287
> View attachment 3412289
> View attachment 3412291


Oh it IS an ombre lizard buckle!! You are a master at finding the rare, the magnificent, and the special.  This buckle is just breathtaking...and it couldn't have gone to a better home.  Thank you for teaching us all once again what the essence of style truly is, dear...


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> WHY OH WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD IN THE CLUBHOUSE????
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share my newest treasure with you all who are as obsessed with H beltkits as I am!!!!
> Looks like Ombre Lizard is indeed making a comeback after being discontinued for years!!! Presenting my amazing Constance 24 in Ombre lizzie GHW... showing it with multiple colors of straps.... and a modeling pic for those who want to see it worn! I literally wore it an hour after receiving it
> View attachment 3412287
> View attachment 3412289
> View attachment 3412291


OMG this is so pretty!!! Mind sharing how much the buckle is? Thank you


----------



## Serva1

Amazing buckle, if I ever find it, it will be my first C belt [emoji173]️


----------



## Hat Trick

Israeli_Flava said:


> WHY OH WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD IN THE CLUBHOUSE????
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share my newest treasure with you all who are as obsessed with H beltkits as I am!!!!
> Looks like Ombre Lizard is indeed making a comeback after being discontinued for years!!! Presenting my amazing Constance 24 in Ombre lizzie GHW... showing it with multiple colors of straps.... and a modeling pic for those who want to see it worn! I literally wore it an hour after receiving it
> View attachment 3412287
> View attachment 3412289
> View attachment 3412291



❤️ Thank you...I'll be speaking to my SA about this....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> WHY OH WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD IN THE CLUBHOUSE????
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share my newest treasure with you all who are as obsessed with H beltkits as I am!!!!
> Looks like Ombre Lizard is indeed making a comeback after being discontinued for years!!! Presenting my amazing Constance 24 in Ombre lizzie GHW... showing it with multiple colors of straps.... and a modeling pic for those who want to see it worn! I literally wore it an hour after receiving it
> View attachment 3412287
> View attachment 3412289
> View attachment 3412291



You had to know that I do indeed love this unicorn. Major congrats, *IF* ~ very special, simply amazing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments. The ombre lizard is definitely a unicorn buckle so I had to snap it up =)

@pcil I think it was $340 for the buckle or right around there.... but obviously you have to buy a strap too...


----------



## LVoeluv

Just purchased my first ever belt kit in rose gold, I'm totally new to H and now wondering if I should have go with the silver one? Will H rosegold color faded over time? Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## maplenight

Surprisingly, I didn't find this info online. So far I have used only Loewe belts. I think LV belts are usable, too. Any ideas?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes sells belt kits. I don't buy "after market" style non-H straps & pair with authentic H buckle.. I love Hermes colors too much and the quality.  Sorry I can't advise....


----------



## maplenight

Lol. It's just a brand. I love Hermes and I own lots of belts and bags, but I won't stop buying other brands just for that.


----------



## Beantownman

Hi all,

I'm in Paris and just bought an H au Carre belt in 32mm - pumpkin orange togo and sombrero charcoal. I had two questions - 
1. The belt fits appropriately now - center hole. If I later need Hermes to make an additional hole, do they charge? I am wondering if I should ask while still here.
2. Is the sombrero leather very fragile. The color combo was the best of what was available.  I love the matte look. But I also want to ensure that I don't end up with tons of scratches that are hard to mask.
3. Finally, if you were me, would you buy a Clic H while here - taking advantage of the savings of French prices vs. US, or another belt to go with my kit?

Thanks a million!


----------



## whifi

Beantownman said:


> 3. Finally, if you were me, would you buy a Clic H while here - taking advantage of the savings of French prices vs. US, or another belt to go with my kit?



I've been doing pricing research recently in preparation for a Europe trip, and found there's not much savings to be had on Clic Clacs over buying in the U.S. Major savings on belts, however!


----------



## Beantownman

whifi said:


> I've been doing pricing research recently in preparation for a Europe trip, and found there's not much savings to be had on Clic Clacs over buying in the U.S. Major savings on belts, however!



You're absolutely right.  The set here is 620€ vs $870 in the states.  It ends up being about 30% less. (Note that Hermes does only 10% back on VAT vs LV does 12%) 
I sort of want both. LOL But the Clic H savings is only 90€ making it about 15%.


----------



## leuleu

LVoeluv said:


> Just purchased my first ever belt kit in rose gold, I'm totally new to H and now wondering if I should have go with the silver one? Will H rosegold color faded over time? Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413006


It's beautiful, don't worry too much about fading. I don't think it will happen.


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes sells belt kits. I don't buy "after market" style non-H straps & pair with authentic H buckle.. I love Hermes colors too much and the quality.  Sorry I can't advise....


Totally agree : no mixing between brands


----------



## Israeli_Flava

maplenight said:


> Lol. It's just a brand. I love Hermes and I own lots of belts and bags, but I won't stop buying other brands just for that.



Just a brand?


----------



## LVoeluv

leuleu said:


> It's beautiful, don't worry too much about fading. I don't think it will happen.



Thanks!! [emoji7] I'm totally hooked now! Already can see myself start collecting different buckles and strap in various colors! [emoji16]


----------



## leuleu

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks!! [emoji7] I'm totally hooked now! Already can see myself start collecting different buckles and strap in various colors! [emoji16]


Totally understand what you mean : same for me.


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you everyone for your sweet comments. The ombre lizard is definitely a unicorn buckle so I had to snap it up =)
> 
> @pcil I think it was $340 for the buckle or right around there.... but obviously you have to buy a strap too...


THANK YOU!! I need to find this buckle!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pcil said:


> THANK YOU!! I need to find this buckle!!



You and me both, *IF* ~ I wonder if it comes in PHW?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## renee_nyc

Hello! I have searched but can't find a thread that specifies this, so I am hoping a CDC belt owner (or someone familiar) could help me with a sizing question. I have no problems converting from cm to inches (Canadian now living in NYC so I grew up with both systems), but is the length of the belt the actual size of the entire, belt, or where it closes?  Also, does the size number represent the biggest or smallest size? So for example, if the belt is a size 70 cm, does that mean the entire belt is appx 27" or that the closure is up to or starts at 27"?

Many thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renee_nyc said:


> Hello! I have searched but can't find a thread that specifies this, so I am hoping a CDC belt owner (or someone familiar) could help me with a sizing question. I have no problems converting from cm to inches (Canadian now living in NYC so I grew up with both systems), but is the length of the belt the actual size of the entire, belt, or where it closes?  Also, does the size number represent the biggest or smallest size? So for example, if the belt is a size 70 cm, does that mean the entire belt is appx 27" or that the closure is up to or starts at 27"?
> 
> Many thanks!


From H.com: Belts are sized in centimeters. Our standard belt kit is measured from the buckle to the 2nd hole on the other end. To find your size, measure your favorite belt from the buckle to the hole you use most.


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you! One of those brain-dead moments when I didn't think to check the H site!



Israeli_Flava said:


> From H.com: Belts are sized in centimeters. Our standard belt kit is measured from the buckle to the 2nd hole on the other end. To find your size, measure your favorite belt from the buckle to the hole you use most.


----------



## cloee

I'm planning to buy another belt kit and need some suggestions. I currently own black/brown 32mm with PHW H buckle. i am eyeing a rose gold version and the strap colors are available in both 13mm and 24mm. Which size do you think is more versatile and would recommend? Thanks in advance


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cloee said:


> I'm planning to buy another belt kit and need some suggestions. I currently own black/brown 32mm with PHW H buckle. i am eyeing a rose gold version and the strap colors are available in both 13mm and 24mm. Which size do you think is more versatile and would recommend? Thanks in advance


To wear with pants/jeans and dress if you want I suggest 24mm. 13 mm is so thin you can wear it as  a Hapi alternative so no for me. Too thin not as versatile as a belt... Would not be substantial with pants at all. So just depends on the look you're going for...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you! One of those brain-dead moments when I didn't think to check the H site!


Kiss kiss


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cloee said:


> I'm planning to buy another belt kit and need some suggestions. I currently own black/brown 32mm with PHW H buckle. i am eyeing a rose gold version and the strap colors are available in both 13mm and 24mm. Which size do you think is more versatile and would recommend? Thanks in advance



Definitely a 24mm or even the 42mm ~ which I am eyeing in barenia ~ I do agree with *IF*, the 13mm is too thin.
Have a RGH buckle which I love ~ which design are you planning on buying, *cloee*?


----------



## Notorious Pink

cloee said:


> I'm planning to buy another belt kit and need some suggestions. I currently own black/brown 32mm with PHW H buckle. i am eyeing a rose gold version and the strap colors are available in both 13mm and 24mm. Which size do you think is more versatile and would recommend? Thanks in advance



Hon stay, I would just get another belt buckle (this time in GHW or RGHW) and strap in 32mm (current options which differ from from what you have include rouge grenat/craie; saphir/colvert; gold/white; and red/pink) so you can mix and match with what you already have.


----------



## cloee

Thank you for your response/feedback Israeli_Flava.  i was thinking to use it mostly for skirts/dresses but it does seem like the 13mm is too skinny.


----------



## cloee

thanks VigeeLeBrun. I was considering a different buckle but the mini constance looks nice in RGHw. the strap colors are Bleu indigo/ Rose eglantine.


----------



## cloee

Thanks BBc. i may consider that as well. will just need to keepan eye on goo color combinations in my size here in Canada.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cloee said:


> thanks VigeeLeBrun. I was considering a different buckle but the *mini constance looks nice in RGHw.* the strap colors are Bleu indigo/ Rose eglantine.



*cloee*, imo you cannot go wrong with a Constance buckle in any size ~ a coincidence because I am considering a brushed silver larger Constance buckle with a 42mm strap. New territory for me as I have a collection of 32mm belt kits in a variety of colors and buckles. I do not have a Constance buckle right now ~ the one I did buy I gave to my youngest DD.

Also, love Bleu indigo/ Rose eglantine color combination! Very pretty.


----------



## impulsive

Ladies-  I have several 32mm size belts.  I am thinking about getting a 42mm.   Anyone have any thoughts on the 42mm size?   Too big or just fine?   Thanks!!!


----------



## luckylove

liz_ said:


> Does anyone know the difference from the men's 32mm belt kit and the women's 32mm belt kit? If I bought the men's kit is the buckle the same so I could later buy a extra belt from the women's?



Something important to note on the "men's" and "women's" belts.... The men's version is not only tapered on both ends but also has an elongated tab on the side that the buckle attaches to.  In other words, this side is quite a bit longer and must fit through another belt loop on the side of your pants, if that make sense. It is a nice, clean look if the proportion works on you as the front tab doesn't just stop in the center of your jeans or pants, though for some it may be too long with certain belt loops. Most people buy them interchangeably without regard for "men's" or "women's."


----------



## shrpthorn

luckylove said:


> Something important to note on the "men's" and "women's" belts.... The men's version is not only tapered on both ends but also has an elongated tab on the side that the buckle attaches to.  In other words, this side is quite a bit longer and must fit through another belt loop on the side of your pants, if that make sense. It is a nice, clean look if the proportion works on you as the front tab doesn't just stop in the center of your jeans or pants, though for some it may be too long with certain belt loops. Most people buy them interchangeably without regard for "men's" or "women's."



Luckylove, thanks for the excellent explanation of the differences between the men's and women's belt straps and how they will wear. As you noted, the big difference is where the longer tapered end sits with respect to the belt loops on you pants (your pants need to have a belt loop in the right place to hold the "tail" or else it will droop or stick out) and does the proportion look good. I have both men's and women's straps (because of the colour choices offered) but ultimately prefer the women's because the front tab stops just past the centre of my jeans.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PJW5813

I have both styles and prefer what I believe to be the original - with the shorter square tongue. The ladies part of the website often offers 90-110 cm lengths so I think if other guys would prefer that style it might still be available to us.


----------



## llalaill

Hi! Was hoping to get you guys' opinions on some Hermes belts! I don't own any at this time but have had my eye on the belt kit with the CDC buckle as well as the Kelly belt. I'll be going to the UK for vacation at the end of this month and was planning on taking advantage of the low GBP exchange rate and finally getting the belts. My question is, what color belt buckle would you choose? I can't decide between the silver and rose gold CDC. And for the Kelly belt, between the silver and yellow gold on a black belt. Would appreciate any input! Thanks!


----------



## shrpthorn

Not sure if I have seen this buckle posted on this thread - it's horse head buckle from the men's collection. I really this the stylized horsehead, brushed Pd finish, plus the Hermes logo is very subtle.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

llalaill said:


> Hi! Was hoping to get you guys' opinions on some Hermes belts! I don't own any at this time but have had my eye on the belt kit with the CDC buckle as well as the Kelly belt. I'll be going to the UK for vacation at the end of this month and was planning on taking advantage of the low GBP exchange rate and finally getting the belts. My question is, what color belt buckle would you choose? I can't decide between the silver and rose gold CDC. And for the Kelly belt, between the silver and yellow gold on a black belt. Would appreciate any input! Thanks!



Personally, I would go with the Rose Gold (RGHW) CDC belt and the silver (PHW) Kelly belt kits. Those are the ones that will get the most wear for me. Hope that helps, but it all depends on your closet and your H accessories that you already own.


----------



## Mininana

llalaill said:


> Hi! Was hoping to get you guys' opinions on some Hermes belts! I don't own any at this time but have had my eye on the belt kit with the CDC buckle as well as the Kelly belt. I'll be going to the UK for vacation at the end of this month and was planning on taking advantage of the low GBP exchange rate and finally getting the belts. My question is, what color belt buckle would you choose? I can't decide between the silver and rose gold CDC. And for the Kelly belt, between the silver and yellow gold on a black belt. Would appreciate any input! Thanks!



I almost never use my belt but mine is rose gold CDC and so beautiful. I just hate the clicking noise. It's kind of annoying.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> I almost never use my belt but mine is rose gold CDC and so beautiful. *I just hate the clicking noise*. It's kind of annoying.



Someone on this thread mentioned putting just a little bit of transparent sticky stuff ~ non-damaging ~ on the ring so that it doesn't click.  That might enable you to wear your belt more because that buckle sure is a beauty, *Mininana*.


----------



## Mininana

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Someone on this thread mentioned putting just a little bit of transparent sticky stuff ~ non-damaging ~ on the ring so that it doesn't click.  That might enable you to wear your belt more because that buckle sure is a beauty, *Mininana*.


yes I do recall that! I think it was with a silicone gun. I need to check again and do it!! adnd I Agree, the buckle is a beauty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> yes I do recall that! I think it was with a silicone gun. I need to check again and do it!! adnd I Agree, the buckle is a beauty



Definitely do that and wear it more often, I have been coveting that belt buckle for a year now and then get focused on other H items ~ you know how it is with H, there is so much to LOVE.


----------



## Meta

@Mininana the post that @VigeeLeBrun was referring to is here. 

I saw a new belt buckle for 24mm belt today that had stones on it. It's pretty and very classy. Alas, the buckle itself was £660, so that gave me a pause. I don't wear belts all that often to justify buying it but I guess there's Xmas coming up right?  Sorry I don't have a pic as it wasn't my local store so I didn't ask to take a pic.


----------



## pree

My first Hemes belt kit!!
Domino brushed metal buckle , Barenia fauve/noir belt.
The leather is gorgeous! I'm looking forward to how it will age!


----------



## Showmeorange

Please help. Which ombré ghw belt buckle should I get?


----------



## CartierLVer

Showmeorange said:


> View attachment 3485524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help. Which ombré ghw belt buckle should I get?



I like the one on left the blackest one! The white rings I heard will yellow over time. GL


----------



## LovEmAll

pree said:


> View attachment 3484657
> View attachment 3484658
> View attachment 3484659
> View attachment 3484660
> View attachment 3484661
> 
> 
> My first Hemes belt kit!!
> Domino brushed metal buckle , Barenia fauve/noir belt.
> The leather is gorgeous! I'm looking forward to how it will age!



Gorgeous!  Congrats


----------



## LovEmAll

From my IG....I love how two belt kits gives you so many possibilities!


----------



## LovEmAll

Showmeorange said:


> View attachment 3485524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help. Which ombré ghw belt buckle should I get?



Tough choice! They are all so pretty [emoji7]. I agree that the one of the left is the best.  We'll be twinsies!  Love the lizard buckle [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## StyleEyes

I plan to do a reveal on my latest H goodies, but seeing all of these ombré buckles...I had to share mine!!

It's stunning IRL and I absolutely l[emoji7]ve the pink and blue strap!!


----------



## LovEmAll

StyleEyes said:


> I plan to do a reveal on my latest H goodies, but seeing all of these ombré buckles...I had to share mine!!
> 
> It's stunning IRL and I absolutely l[emoji7]ve the pink and blue strap!!
> 
> View attachment 3485615
> View attachment 3485616
> View attachment 3485618



Gorgeous!  Love how it looks with the pink and blue!  Thanks for sharing dear and congrats on your beautiful Lizzy [emoji6]


----------



## Love_Couture

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG....I love how two belt kits gives you so many possibilities!



This is very nice.  Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## LovEmAll

Love_Couture said:


> This is very nice.  Thank you very much for sharing!



Thanks so much dear! [emoji253][emoji254][emoji253]


----------



## StyleEyes

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous!  Love how it looks with the pink and blue!  Thanks for sharing dear and congrats on your beautiful Lizzy [emoji6]



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG....I love how two belt kits gives you so many possibilities!
> 
> View attachment 3485565





StyleEyes said:


> I plan to do a reveal on my latest H goodies, but seeing all of these ombré buckles...I had to share mine!!
> 
> It's stunning IRL and I absolutely l[emoji7]ve the pink and blue strap!!
> 
> View attachment 3485615
> View attachment 3485616
> View attachment 3485618


Wooot woooot ladies we are triplets!!! Isn't this buckle just amazing!!!! I looooooove mine!!! Congrats dears!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wooot woooot ladies we are triplets!!! Isn't this buckle just amazing!!!! I looooooove mine!!! Congrats dears!!!



My sistas from anotha mista!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  love love love Lizzy.  It's just stunning and pics don't do it justice.  Enjoy yours and congrats to you too! [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Serva1

Hoping to join you "lizzy ladies" next week with a gorgeous new belt and buckle [emoji3]


----------



## LovEmAll

Serva1 said:


> Hoping to join you "lizzy ladies" next week with a gorgeous new belt and buckle [emoji3]



whoooot whoooot!!!! Can't wait dear [emoji4][emoji122][emoji8][emoji175][emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

My sweet SA brought all the lizzie buckles for me to choose from and I bought the ombre and a black one. More picks later.


----------



## leuleu

Does the Ombre Lizard buckle come in 32 ?


----------



## Serva1

leuleu said:


> Does the Ombre Lizard buckle come in 32 ?



Not at the moment.


----------



## leuleu

Serva1 said:


> Not at the moment.


Thank you very much, Serva 1. Have a nice day.


----------



## leuleu

The Ombre Lizard doesn't come in 32 ; but in 42 ?
I remember pictures of a black one in 42.


----------



## Serva1

My SA was hinting in that direction but cannot confirm because I didn't consider the size and was concentrating on choosing the perfect 24mm buckle...will ask when I'm in Paris next month if nobody else chimes in.

Have a great day too[emoji1]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Showmeorange said:


> View attachment 3485524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help. Which ombré ghw belt buckle should I get?



I like the middle one the best, it seems to have a little more bling to it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3492981
> 
> My sweet SA brought all the lizzie buckles for me to choose from and I bought the ombre and a black one. More picks later.



Serva, thanks for the pic! Love the one in the second row on the right. Gorgeous!


----------



## leuleu

Serva1 said:


> My SA was hinting in that direction but cannot confirm because I didn't consider the size and was concentrating on choosing the perfect 24mm buckle...will ask when I'm in Paris next month if nobody else chimes in.
> 
> Have a great day too[emoji1]


Thank you, Serva1. I hope you'll have a lot of use of your belt and this so beautiful buckle.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Serva, thanks for the pic! Love the one in the second row on the right. Gorgeous!



Thank you dear Vigee, I was so exited about the bucles and being at FSH (you know there is no H store in my country) that my pic isn't perfect.

The top 3 are ombre, ficelle next to black and then 2 on the bottom again ombre.


----------



## Serva1

These belts came home with me from Paris


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3494439
> 
> These belts came home with me from Paris



Gorgeous!!! Excellent choices, these would have come home with me too, Serva!


----------



## StyleEyes

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3494439
> 
> These belts came home with me from Paris



Bravo Serva!!  Twins with the Ombré (or are we a sisterhood by now? Lol) and the black just knocks-me-over drop dead gorgeous!  The black on black has this "stealth" like look. So mysterious and beautiful!! [emoji41]


----------



## LovEmAll

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3494439
> 
> These belts came home with me from Paris



Wow....amazing!  Love them Serva.  The ombré is stunning and the black is so chic!  Love how they pair with the belt straps you picked [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Blushingnude

CartierLVer said:


> I like the one on left the blackest one! The white rings I heard will yellow over time. GL


ah I didn't know this! I got the one with lots of white in it


----------



## CartierLVer

Blushingnude said:


> ah I didn't know this! I got the one with lots of white in it


I only know this bcuz I bought an ombre CDC and several expert members said the white rings yellow, but it looks like a nice patina! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Crusher3200

I bought my belt 3 years ago and didn't use it for the past year at all. It's been kept in the dust bag inside the box in my closet. When I took it out today, I noticed tarnishing on the belt - OMG. I tried rubbing it, using warm water and soap, and then polishing with a silver cloth - none of them really helped. 

Should I try using bar-keeper's friend (which I heard is effective on brass and removing tarnish)? Or is there some other method I can use to remove this tarnishing. By the way, its the brushed gold metal H belt, not the shiny one.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Crusher3200 said:


> I bought my belt 3 years ago and didn't use it for the past year at all. It's been kept in the dust bag inside the box in my closet. When I took it out today, I noticed tarnishing on the belt - OMG. I tried rubbing it, using warm water and soap, and then polishing with a silver cloth - none of them really helped.
> 
> Should I try using bar-keeper's friend (which I heard is effective on brass and removing tarnish)? Or is there some other method I can use to remove this tarnishing. By the way, its the brushed gold metal H belt, not the shiny one.


Oh no. 
Please take it straight to Hermes and do not apply Bar- keeper's friend.


----------



## bagidiotic

Just bring  it back  to  store
Dont attempt to do by other ways


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CartierLVer said:


> I only know this bcuz I bought an ombre CDC and several expert members said *the white rings yellow*, but it looks like a nice patina! Wear it in good health!



I can definitely attest to this occurrence over time and it does not make me love ombrè less!


----------



## ghoztz

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3494439
> 
> These belts came home with me from Paris



I am still searching for this and they don't have it in NYC...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ghoztz

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG....I love how two belt kits gives you so many possibilities!
> 
> View attachment 3485565



I cant decide which buckle I love more.


----------



## Meta

The new 24mm belt buckle for F/W 16 which I mentioned here.  Love the unique design!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Hermes Belt Lovers!  Can an experienced belt owner help me?  I just ordered my first belt kit, 32mm with brushed H and swift/epsom black/gold strap.  I ordered an 85 and a 90 since I wasn't sure on size and the online boutique had both sizes in stock at the time (I've been waiting for months for them to restock).  I am a size 27/28 jean (depending on the designer).  The 85 fits on the first hole so the next hole is visible when the belt is buckled.  Is that a big no-no?  The 90 is HUGE (can't believe there is that much difference between the sizes and it's too big on the 3rd hole) and I would need to have a lot of additional holes punched (which I would only want Hermes to do and I will never get around to that since I don't live near a boutique).  What would you do?  Is it ok to see a hole when the belt is closed?

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Serva1

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Hermes Belt Lovers!  Can an experienced belt owner help me?  I just ordered my first belt kit, 32mm with brushed H and swift/epsom black/gold strap.  I ordered an 85 and a 90 since I wasn't sure on size and the online boutique had both sizes in stock at the time (I've been waiting for months for them to restock).  I am a size 27/28 jean (depending on the designer).  The 85 fits on the first hole so the next hole is visible when the belt is buckled.  Is that a big no-no?  The 90 is HUGE (can't believe there is that much difference between the sizes and it's too big on the 3rd hole) and I would need to have a lot of additional holes punched (which I would only want Hermes to do and I will never get around to that since I don't live near a boutique).  What would you do?  Is it ok to see a hole when the belt is closed?
> Thanks in advance for the advice.



Sounds like the 85 is your size. You can have 2 additional holes punctured on the 90 belt at an H store. I started with the 90 belts and had one hole punctured, but at the time I wore low rise pants. Nowadays I only buy 85cm belts and I like midrise or in some models higher so I need to put one more hole on my 90 belts ( will probably give them to my niece and buy new straps, much easier). I prefer the 3rd hole, no holes visible. But it's ok to see a hole, there are no rules on that, it's imo simply a matter of taste.


----------



## vivelebag

Happy to share my new etoupe/black 32 mm belt and CDC buckle in PHW! I was hoping for a blue paon strap but they did not have it in my size. Funny that this classic, basic combo had eluded me for so long. 


And here's a family picture.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

vivelebag said:


> Happy to share my new etoupe/black 32 mm belt and CDC buckle in PHW! I was hoping for a blue paon strap but they did not have it in my size. Funny that this classic, basic combo had eluded me for so long.
> View attachment 3512999
> 
> And here's a family picture.
> View attachment 3513002
> 
> View attachment 3513005



*vivelebag*, wonderful pics of your H buckles and straps ~ you just reminded me that I, too need to add this classic etoupe strap to my collection. It is the perfect neutral and major congrats!!!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Hello, sorry if this in the incorrect thread, but I was wondering if the 13 mm belt is difficult to find in black/gold or black/etoupe? I am interested in purchasing a belt, however, have never checked in my local store. I don't see these color combinations available in the 13mm online. I appreciate any input!


----------



## plastique999




----------



## lepage

Dear all,

I've got my first Hermes belt. Anyway I wonder how to clean the leather belt and also buckle. If you have some idea please share it to me. Thank you.


----------



## Beantownman

Hi all,

Hoping to get an opinion. I have three Hermes 32mm belts - a Quizz in brushed Silver, a Quizz in guilloche black and an H au Carré in silver. 

I was hoping to get the new Obstacle in Europe next week but they are sold out online. Would you get a Rouleau (silver or permabrass) or an Idem (brushed permabrass)?

This of course is a first world problem. 
While I could logically wait for the Obstacle in the future, the euro is at a low that makes this a great time to buy. 

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Serva1

Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Hermes Belt Lovers!  Can an experienced belt owner help me?  I just ordered my first belt kit, 32mm with brushed H and swift/epsom black/gold strap.  I ordered an 85 and a 90 since I wasn't sure on size and the online boutique had both sizes in stock at the time (I've been waiting for months for them to restock).  I am a size 27/28 jean (depending on the designer).  The 85 fits on the first hole so the next hole is visible when the belt is buckled.  Is that a big no-no?  The 90 is HUGE (can't believe there is that much difference between the sizes and it's too big on the 3rd hole) and I would need to have a lot of additional holes punched (which I would only want Hermes to do and I will never get around to that since I don't live near a boutique).  What would you do?  Is it ok to see a hole when the belt is closed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.



Stick with the size 85, I am a 27 in jeans and the extra hole showing never bother me, *BaltimoreJenny*! 



vivelebag said:


> Happy to share my new etoupe/black 32 mm belt and CDC buckle in PHW! I was hoping for a blue paon strap but they did not have it in my size. Funny that this classic, basic combo had eluded me for so long.
> View attachment 3512999
> 
> And here's a family picture.
> View attachment 3513002
> 
> View attachment 3513005



Said this before and will state it again, I need an etoupe belt kei it m life! 



Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.



Lucky us that have our 32mm belt kits to rely on. I am eyeing the 42cm belts more than the 24cn, interestingly enough.


----------



## labellavita27

Hi all,

Does anyone own the sydney belt? Is it easy to find? How do you like it? I wasn't sure where to post this so if some one moves this to the appropriate place that's ok w me.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.... and finally I have the bag that matches the belt hahahhaah Rose Jaipur to Vermillion strap and my new SO B30 in RJ


----------



## rainypop

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG....I love how two belt kits gives you so many possibilities!
> 
> View attachment 3485565


Love it! Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## buffalogal

I have been searching but I can't seem to find what I am looking for so I appreciate help, I want to buy DH an H belt kit. What is the difference between the men's and unisex/women's? How can I tell which is which (if preloved?) What I am looking for isn't available on H.com right now and I am nowhere near a store ... but I see some decent looking ones on preloved sites.


----------



## Lilah117

Hello,  This is my first post on the forum!  I'm dying to get my hands on an Hermes belt and I'm debating about an H or a Collier de Chien, 24 mm or 32 mm, etc.  I noticed that a lot of the sizes are not listed on line.  Does anyone know how often/when they tend to restock?  Also, can you buy the buckle separately or do you need to buy a full kit each time you want a new buckle.  I did try to read back a bit to see if this information was already posted, but I didn't see it so sorry if this info has already been discussed!  Thank you!


----------



## Serva1

buffalogal said:


> I have been searching but I can't seem to find what I am looking for so I appreciate help, I want to buy DH an H belt kit. What is the difference between the men's and unisex/women's? How can I tell which is which (if preloved?) What I am looking for isn't available on H.com right now and I am nowhere near a store ... but I see some decent looking ones on preloved sites.



The belt for men has another type of cut where the belt buckle is placed (the buckle is put where the single hole is) so it's easy to see the difference when the belt is visible. I enclose a pic from H.com showing an orange/black belt for men and an etoupe/black belt for women.








Lilah117 said:


> Hello,  This is my first post on the forum!  I'm dying to get my hands on an Hermes belt and I'm debating about an H or a Collier de Chien, 24 mm or 32 mm, etc.  I noticed that a lot of the sizes are not listed on line.  Does anyone know how often/when they tend to restock?  Also, can you buy the buckle separately or do you need to buy a full kit each time you want a new buckle.  I did try to read back a bit to see if this information was already posted, but I didn't see it so sorry if this info has already been discussed!  Thank you!



It's difficult to say when they restock. You cannot buy a buckle separately but it is possible to buy a strap only. Same policy at H stores.


----------



## Lilah117

Thank you, Serva1.  Much appreciated.


----------



## buffalogal

Serva1 said:


> The belt for men has another type of cut where the belt buckle is placed (the buckle is put where the single hole is) so it's easy to see the difference when the belt is visible. I enclose a pic from H.com showing an orange/black belt for men and an etoupe/black belt for women.
> 
> View attachment 3559698
> 
> View attachment 3559699
> 
> 
> Thank you - those pics and the explanation is helpful!


----------



## Slickcanary

Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.


I am so sorry to hear that.  I am a fan of the 32...


----------



## leuleu

Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.


I heard the same yesterday. 
No good news.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.



Wowza, that is stunning news! Thanks for the intel, *Serva*, this is important information to me!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Has anyone seen a belt in Gris Mouette??????????????


----------



## rainypop

I looked at my belt today. The belt is not straight. It is curved in the middle when I put it on the table. Is that normal?


----------



## Beantownman

rainypop said:


> I looked at my belt today. The belt is not straight. It is curved in the middle when I put it on the table. Is that normal?



If you've worn it for a while, the belt may conform to your body more than when new. How long have you had it?


----------



## rainypop

Beantownman said:


> If you've worn it for a while, the belt may conform to your body more than when new. How long have you had it?



Thank you very much for your reply. I've had it for 6 months, used it about 10 times.


----------



## Beantownman

rainypop said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I've had it for 6 months, used it about 10 times.



That seems soon to show wear. What are the two leathers? (Assuming it's a reversible kit belt)


----------



## rainypop

Beantownman said:


> That seems soon to show wear. What are the two leathers? (Assuming it's a reversible kit belt)



Togo/box


----------



## tweezer

Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.


Wow! I hope they're still going forward with the CDC buckle. It's my favorite!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Princess D

Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.



The CDC belt will be rested?? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. They've been here for like forever and I remember seeing photos of a Bond girl wearing in old movies.  I can't believe they are resting such a classic piece.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> The CDC belt will be rested?? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. They've been here for like forever and I remember seeing photos of a Bond girl wearing in old movies.  I can't believe they are resting such a classic piece.



I concur, *Princess D*! Was just reading about the CDC belt history and it has long been a staple of the H family. In fact it was first introduced in 1927 according to most reports with the CDC bracelet coming along in the 1940's. Looks like this purchase is a must for me now.


----------



## PJW5813

Serva1 said:


> The belt for men has another type of cut where the belt buckle is placed (the buckle is put where the single hole is) so it's easy to see the difference when the belt is visible. I enclose a pic from H.com showing an orange/black belt for men and an etoupe/black belt for women.
> 
> View attachment 3559698
> 
> View attachment 3559699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to say when they restock. You cannot buy a buckle separately but it is possible to buy a strap only. Same policy at H stores.



I think the different cut for men's belts was introduced over the past ten years.
I have both and prefer the shorter square cut.


----------



## PJW5813

Beantownman said:


> That seems soon to show wear. What are the two leathers? (Assuming it's a reversible kit belt)



I think it could be quite normal, especially if you have worn it fairly tightly.
Have you tended to wear it on one side?
I always pull mine through the my fingers after wearing them now.
Thinking back I think I started doing that to straighten them a bit.


----------



## Serva1

PJW5813 said:


> I think the different cut for men's belts was introduced over the past ten years.
> I have both and prefer the shorter square cut.



They changed the belt design for men less than 5 yrs ago in my experience. I also like the shorter cut more.


----------



## lanit

I was sorry to read that the straight edge ladies style is no longer going to be made? I still see a few at my store. I brought this one home to try out. I wish it did have the straight edge instead of tapered but it works for jeans. Just not for dresses or my white shirts as well. Love the combo of Hydra and Macassar though! A Cheval buckle is a terrific new design.


----------



## PJW5813

Is that so?
Do you mean that all of the belt straps will now have the tapered end?


----------



## lanit

Serva1 said:


> Just want to share with my tPF friends and other belt lovers that I was informed that the 32mm belt for women will be rested and H will make more 24 mm belts. The 32mm will be available in the men's collection. Also the CDC belt will be rested.



Here is the post from.Serva. The straight end is the women's style according to H.com website.


----------



## buffalogal

So I have been trying to stealthily figure out sizing for my hubby so I can surprise him for his bday. He wears a 32 in jeans. And I checked the one belt he wears from buckle to the hole used and it was about 37 in. The belt is marked 95 but the inches marked on it don't correspond with what H says ... so I ordered a 95 from H.com ... does that sound right?


----------



## BIRKINBABY416

Has anyone seen any black with swh cdc belts size 80 in London? None in Paris  in my size. 

Coming to London in a few days  thanks


----------



## Beantownman

buffalogal said:


> So I have been trying to stealthily figure out sizing for my hubby so I can surprise him for his bday. He wears a 32 in jeans. And I checked the one belt he wears from buckle to the hole used and it was about 37 in. The belt is marked 95 but the inches marked on it don't correspond with what H says ... so I ordered a 95 from H.com ... does that sound right?



95 sounds like your best option. I range between a 32-34 and my belts are 100.


----------



## Louis74

buffalogal said:


> So I have been trying to stealthily figure out sizing for my hubby so I can surprise him for his bday. He wears a 32 in jeans. And I checked the one belt he wears from buckle to the hole used and it was about 37 in. The belt is marked 95 but the inches marked on it don't correspond with what H says ... so I ordered a 95 from H.com ... does that sound right?



Yes! I wear size 32 pants and my H belts are 95.


----------



## buffalogal

Louis74 said:


> Yes! I wear size 32 pants and my H belts are 95.



Oh good! I am really hoping to surprise him with something that doesn't have to be returned!


----------



## buffalogal

Louis74 said:


> Yes! I wear size 32 pants and my H belts are 95.



Oh good! I am really hoping to surprise him with something that doesn't have to be returned!


----------



## mchiech

buffalogal said:


> Oh good! I am really hoping to surprise him with something that doesn't have to be returned!


it should be fine


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Melbee

Here's my newest belt kit. Brushed phw h with black (swift) and etoupe (epsom). For reference I wear a 25 Jean and the belt is an 80cm.


----------



## AAngela

Melbee said:


> Here's my newest belt kit. Brushed phw h with black (swift) and etoupe (epsom). For reference I wear a 25 Jean and the belt is an 80cm.



Hi. I love your new belt. Are you pleased with the brushed phw?  I can't decide between that and the guillochee. Do you have any others? Thank you. [emoji5]


----------



## AAngela

vivelebag said:


> Happy to share my new etoupe/black 32 mm belt and CDC buckle in PHW! I was hoping for a blue paon strap but they did not have it in my size. Funny that this classic, basic combo had eluded me for so long.
> View attachment 3512999
> 
> And here's a family picture.
> View attachment 3513002
> 
> View attachment 3513005



Hi
Which is your favourite buckle?
I have just purchased the guillochee but am wondering whether the brushed H is more classic and whether I should swap it. Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Melbee

AAngela said:


> Hi. I love your new belt. Are you pleased with the brushed phw?  I can't decide between that and the guillochee. Do you have any others? Thank you. [emoji5]


I love the brushed phw. But the guillochee is amazing too. I also have a gold H buckle. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AAngela said:


> Hi
> Which is your favourite buckle?
> I have just purchased the guillochee but am wondering whether the brushed H is more classic and whether I should swap it. Thank you [emoji3]


I would not change it. Brushed shows scratches more.


----------



## lililvluv

Hi Ladies! I have a question about the Hermes 24mm belt sizing. 

I measured around my hip (where I would like the belt to sit) and it was around 87cm. I'm a size 25inch in AG jeans, Gap, Levi's, or True Religion. Do I go with 90cm or 85cm?

I'm having my friend purchase me one in France.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## AAngela

Melbee said:


> I love the brushed phw. But the guillochee is amazing too. I also have a gold H buckle. Good luck with your decision!



Thank you. I'm going to go to the store again and re try them both. Enjoy your belt [emoji4]


----------



## AAngela

Israeli_Flava said:


> I would not change it. Brushed shows scratches more.



Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## robinwrussell

Melbee said:


> Here's my newest belt kit. Brushed phw h with black (swift) and etoupe (epsom). For reference I wear a 25 Jean and the belt is an 80cm.


LOVE it!!!!! I'm going to get my first belt kit this weekend!!! SO excited!!!


----------



## robinwrussell

lililvluv said:


> Hi Ladies! I have a question about the Hermes 24mm belt sizing.
> 
> I measured around my hip (where I would like the belt to sit) and it was around 87cm. I'm a size 25inch in AG jeans, Gap, Levi's, or True Religion. Do I go with 90cm or 85cm?
> 
> I'm having my friend purchase me one in France.
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Im a 28 and just ordered the 90 in store.....I believe it will be WAY too big on you!!!


----------



## robinwrussell

robinwrussell said:


> LOVE it!!!!! I'm going to get my first belt kit this weekend!!! SO excited!!!


I had to order it last weekend....I will be picking up this weekend!!! Just to clarify!!! lol!!!


----------



## allure244

lililvluv said:


> Hi Ladies! I have a question about the Hermes 24mm belt sizing.
> 
> I measured around my hip (where I would like the belt to sit) and it was around 87cm. I'm a size 25inch in AG jeans, Gap, Levi's, or True Religion. Do I go with 90cm or 85cm?
> 
> I'm having my friend purchase me one in France.
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!



I wear size 26 jeans and I got the size 80cm as I don't like to wear my belt too low - I prefer mid rise or higher rise pants. I also debated getting the 85cm so I would have the option of wearing it with low rise pants and punching extra holes to wear with higher rise pants. I think 90cm would be too big for u as well unless u wear your belt low on the hip.


----------



## Melbee

robinwrussell said:


> LOVE it!!!!! I'm going to get my first belt kit this weekend!!! SO excited!!!


Thank you!  Congratulations!  Enjoy it!!


----------



## labellavita27

allure244 said:


> I wear size 26 jeans and I got the size 80cm as I don't like to wear my belt too low - I prefer mid rise or higher rise pants. I also debated getting the 85cm so I would have the option of wearing it with low rise pants and punching extra holes to wear with higher rise pants. I think 90cm would be too big for u as well unless u wear your belt low on the hip.



Can the store punch holes for you? I wanted to see if I could get maybe a 85cm and punch holes to wear it higher.


----------



## allure244

labellavita27 said:


> Can the store punch holes for you? I wanted to see if I could get maybe a 85cm and punch holes to wear it higher.



They said they can punch two extra holes


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cafecreme15

Got my first belt kit a couple of weeks ago and I love it! 24 mm black/etoupe 85 cm with silver brushed H buckle. I also wear a size 25 jean, but I found the 80 to be a little too snug. I ended up going with the 85 cm and had the store punch two extra holes for me.


----------



## labellavita27

cafecreme15 said:


> Got my first belt kit a couple of weeks ago and I love it! 24 mm black/etoupe 85 cm with silver brushed H buckle. I also wear a size 25 jean, but I found the 80 to be a little too snug. I ended up going with the 85 cm and had the store punch two extra holes for me.



Hmm I am a 26 in jeans. I need to try it on then [emoji85]


----------



## cafecreme15

labellavita27 said:


> Hmm I am a 26 in jeans. I need to try it on then [emoji85]


I definitely recommend trying it on if you can! I was surprised that I took the bigger size.


----------



## labellavita27

cafecreme15 said:


> I definitely recommend trying it on if you can! I was surprised that I took the bigger size.



Yah you are right! I am trying to buy a belt and Oran sandals to see how I like them so when I go to Paris and Italy I will know if I want more or not lol [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

labellavita27 said:


> Yah you are right! I am trying to buy a belt and Oran sandals to see how I like them so when I go to Paris and Italy I will know if I want more or not lol [emoji23]


That is a great idea! Oran sandals are on my list as well


----------



## labellavita27

cafecreme15 said:


> Got my first belt kit a couple of weeks ago and I love it! 24 mm black/etoupe 85 cm with silver brushed H buckle. I also wear a size 25 jean, but I found the 80 to be a little too snug. I ended up going with the 85 cm and had the store punch two extra holes for me.



You think having Black and Tan and black and etoupe are too close in color?


----------



## cafecreme15

labellavita27 said:


> You think having Black and Tan and black and etoupe are too close in color?


I'm not sure what you mean actually. Do you already have a belt that black/etain and are thinking about black/etoupe? I think there is a noticeable difference between etain and etoupe when they are next to each other, but if you already have a black/etain, I would probably consider getting other color combos before getting black/etoupe!


----------



## labellavita27

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean actually. Do you already have a belt that black/etain and are thinking about black/etoupe? I think there is a noticeable difference between etain and etoupe when they are next to each other, but if you already have a black/etain, I would probably consider getting other color combos before getting black/etoupe!



Sorry black and gold. [emoji85]


----------



## cafecreme15

labellavita27 said:


> Sorry black and gold. [emoji85]


haha its ok! I think my above answer still stands! There is a noticeable difference when they're next to each other, but Id probably go for a different color combo first.


----------



## buffalogal

buffalogal said:


> Oh good! I am really hoping to surprise him with something that doesn't have to be returned!



Woo! The belt fit perfectly and was a big hit. Thanks for the help, all!


----------



## Blissment

my dh wears a size 29, should I go 80, 85 or 90? The nearest store is 2 hours away so I'd like to purchase it online for valentine's day


----------



## cafecreme15

Blissment said:


> my dh wears a size 29, should I go 80, 85 or 90? The nearest store is 2 hours away so I'd like to purchase it online for valentine's day


I am a women's size 25 in jeans and I took the 85 cm with two extra holes punched to make it smaller. I would say maybe even the 95 cm?


----------



## cafecreme15

Also, as an addendum to my above post, I purchased a 32 mm belt, not 24 mm. Not sure why I blanked on that!


----------



## blktauna

wow,  you lot are so tiny.  I wear men's 40 levis and am looking at 105 ish
I think I will have to go to Madison Ave to test physically.


----------



## PJW5813

Blissment said:


> my dh wears a size 29, should I go 80, 85 or 90? The nearest store is 2 hours away so I'd like to purchase it online for valentine's day



I wear 33/34 and although my 90 on middle hole is ok, my 95 on inside hole (ie shortest) is a better fit


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## tustin

I've been looking for a more understated belt kit...as much as I love my Constance buckle, there are days when I don't want to scream head-to-toe H when I'm carrying my bag, wearing my watch, etc.  I was on the H website and saw the Martingale buckle....does this fit the 32 straps?  Kind of reminds me of the J Crew ones I wore in school.

Has anyone have one that they can share their experience with me? Or show modeling shots?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## star_dust

Just wondering if someone has tried to polish their buckle? Unfortunately there isn't a boutique in my country and it just hurts my eyes when I look at the scratches


----------



## etoile de mer

star_dust said:


> Just wondering if someone has tried to polish their buckle? Unfortunately there isn't a boutique in my country and it just hurts my eyes when I look at the scratches



Hello, *star_dust*, Would you consider mailing it to your closest store? They could send your buckle back to Paris for refinishing.
Here are links to two related posts…
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-184#post-27535586
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-184#post-27536523


----------



## star_dust

etoile de mer said:


> Hello, *star_dust*, Would you consider mailing it to your closest store? They could send your buckle back to Paris for refinishing.
> Here are links to two related posts…
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-184#post-27535586
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-184#post-27536523



Thank you very much! I have emailed them to see what they say. Seems like sending it back would be only way to fix it.


----------



## etoile de mer

star_dust said:


> Thank you very much! I have emailed them to see what they say. Seems like sending it back would be only way to fix it.



Sending best wishes!


----------



## Ami23

Does anyone know which belt the guy is wearing in the photo and how much it costs?
https://instagram.com/p/BPLkqv5lCOH/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ami23 said:


> How much was it?





Ami23 said:


> Does anyone know which belt the guy is wearing in the photo and how much it costs?
> https://instagram.com/p/BPLkqv5lCOH/


HERE U GO.... $815 BLACK CHAMONIX STRAP BRUSHED PALLADIUM BUCKLE
http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-women-61094.html


----------



## Ami23

Israeli_Flava said:


> HERE U GO.... $815 BLACK CHAMONIX STRAP BRUSHED PALLADIUM BUCKLE
> http://usa.hermes.com/woman/belts/belt-kits/32-mm/u-beltkit-32-women-61094.html


Lol thanks but I'm looking for men's


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ami23 said:


> Lol thanks but I'm looking for men's


same price for mens. call Hermes boutique. not sure why it says womens but they are unisex.....


----------



## Louis74

Ami23 said:


> Does anyone know which belt the guy is wearing in the photo and how much it costs?
> https://instagram.com/p/BPLkqv5lCOH/



About $900 with tax in the US.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Has anyone seen the* lime/etoupe* belt strap show up in a US boutique yet?????? I have been dying for yellow colored strap for years so I neeeeeed this one!!!!!
@hopiko


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Has anyone seen the* lime/etoupe* belt strap show up in a US boutique yet?????? I have been dying for yellow colored strap for years so I neeeeeed this one!!!!!
> @hopiko


Hi!  On the hunt! Neeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Melbee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Has anyone seen the* lime/etoupe* belt strap show up in a US boutique yet?????? I have been dying for yellow colored strap for years so I neeeeeed this one!!!!!
> @hopiko





hopiko said:


> Hi!  On the hunt! Neeeeeeeeeed


I will keep my eyes open for you guys!  Good luck!


----------



## Hermezzy

star_dust said:


> Just wondering if someone has tried to polish their buckle? Unfortunately there isn't a boutique in my country and it just hurts my eyes when I look at the scratches


Our very own docride makes an incredible hardware scratch kit.  If you go to ebay and enter docride luxury again her products will come up.  xxx - not permitted


----------



## Melbee

Here's my new gold and blue paon with gold H.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PJW5813

That's nice; what leather is the gold side?  Thanks


----------



## Melbee

PJW5813 said:


> That's nice; what leather is the gold side?  Thanks


Thank you!  The gold is swift leather.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Melbee said:


> Here's my new gold and blue paon with gold H.


Soooo pretty dear!


----------



## Melbee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo pretty dear!


Thanks, love!


----------



## Hermezzy

Melbee said:


> Here's my new gold and blue paon with gold H.


What a stunning combination of colors!  Exceptional choice!


----------



## Hermezzy

Melbee said:


> Here's my new gold and blue paon with gold H.


What a stunning combination of colors!  Exceptional choice!


----------



## Melbee

Hermezzy said:


> What a stunning combination of colors!  Exceptional choice!


Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Melbee said:


> Here's my new gold and blue paon with gold H.



Gorgeous, major congrats!


----------



## Melbee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, major congrats!


Thank you so much!  Xoxo


----------



## Louis74

This is my newest belt kit: Silver Tandrika Touareg buckle and togo strap in Etain. Looks great with a pair of jeans.


----------



## doves75

Melbee said:


> Here's my new gold and blue paon with gold H.



This combo is one of my fav. I paired it with Guilloche gold buckle. Happy to be your twins Melbee.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Louis74 said:


> This is my newest belt kit: Silver Tandrika Touareg buckle and togo strap in Etain. Looks great with a pair of jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3616603


very nice! love it!


----------



## IrisV

Hi all!

I just made my first Hermes purchase ever, I bought a vintage Hermes H buckle belt, in VERY good condition.

I was wondering, should I treat the leather with leathercream to keep it in good shape? or am I supposed to do nothing to it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rouge H

I do give my belt leather some nourishment, it helps keep them supple and the edges from becoming dry.
Hope this helps.


----------



## PJW5813

Congrats on your first acquisition.  I agree that nourishing is a good idea, but read some of Docride's comments on leather care to help you choose the best product.
It's worth pulling the strap through your fingers after you take it off to straighten it if you intend to reverse it and use both sides.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## IrisV

Thanks!!


----------



## SwiftyTK

I really am bummed about the change in the 32mm, no longer offering the square edge.  I just started my collection and I love the 32mm size, the first strap I purchased was the men's one because I wanted black/gold, thinking I would buy a square edge later.  I just purchased a blue/black strap in the "new" design, my SA said it was a cross between the men's and the unisex so we will see.  But I had to get a strap because I really wanted the rose gold gamma buckle.  I am disappointed in the change for the 32, and I don't love the smaller size as much.  Also, I never loved the CDC, but it is such a classic I wonder if I should get one just to have!  Also - I'm new to this forum, I found it while I was researching about the change in the 32 strap design.


----------



## SwiftyTK

Also - thoughts on having a cobbler punch extra holes in the straps? Why does Hermes only allow 2?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rouge H said:


> I do give my belt leather some nourishment, it helps keep them supple and the edges from becoming dry.
> Hope this helps.



Like *Rouge H*, I do my own self spa on my belt straps annually, especially the light colored ones to avoid color transfer. 
It is about that time to do it again and I use docride's recommendations. 

*Hermezzy*, could not find any of docride's products on ebay to remove scratches from the buckles. Can you provide an exact name or PM me? Thanks!


----------



## PJW5813

SwiftyTK said:


> ...Also, I never loved the CDC, but it is such a classic I wonder if I should get one just to have!...


No. No. No.  
If you 'never loved the CDC' don't buy it just because it is a classic.  ( and I am not saying thus because I do not like CDC in any of its guises)
Buy something else that you will enjoy.

Perhaps H will rethink its ideas about the 32mm belt straps.  The men's version does need belt loops and before that was introduced what became the ladies' version worked just as well with belt loops for guys or without on dresses.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi all, could someone please clarify for me.
Have the 32mm belts changed recently.
SwiftyTK's post above refers to the change but I am not aware of it, and being an avid belt lover hope that it isn't going to be too much of a difference.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SwiftyTK

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi all, could someone please clarify for me.
> Have the 32mm belts changed recently.
> SwiftyTK's post above refers to the change but I am not aware of it, and being an avid belt lover hope that it isn't going to be too much of a difference.
> Thanks in advance.


My SA told me they have discontinued the unisex or women's version which ever you call it. The one with the squared off edge, and they are now only making the Men's tapered version. My SA told me the new 32mm is a cross between the tapered and the flat edge, but I wonder if there will really be a difference. I ordered one of the new 32mm straps so I can post a pic when I get it. But yes, the squared off edge 32mm is being discontinued. That is why the stock is so low.


----------



## SwiftyTK

PJW5813 said:


> No. No. No.
> If you 'never loved the CDC' don't buy it just because it is a classic.  ( and I am not saying thus because I do not like CDC in any of its guises)
> Buy something else that you will enjoy.
> 
> Perhaps H will rethink its ideas about the 32mm belt straps.  The men's version does need belt loops and before that was introduced what became the ladies' version worked just as well with belt loops for guys or without on dresses.



You are right. I'm not going to get it. There are other buckles I would prefer!  I hope they reconsider in the future. To me the squared off edge is a great feature. I'm really bummed about it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

SwiftyTK said:


> My SA told me they have discontinued the unisex or women's version which ever you call it. The one with the squared off edge, and they are now only making the Men's tapered version. My SA told me the new 32mm is a cross between the tapered and the flat edge, but I wonder if there will really be a difference. I ordered one of the new 32mm straps so I can post a pic when I get it. But yes, the squared off edge 32mm is being discontinued. That is why the stock is so low.



Thanks for the response.  I wonder if that why there has been no new colours online for a while.
Yes please post a picture of your new strap, would love to see it.
Thanks again.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks for the response.  I wonder if that why there has been no new colours online for a while.
> Yes please post a picture of your new strap, would love to see it.
> Thanks again.


I'm not so sure about any of this info about discontinuing womens version vs men's version vs unisex ???? I don't worry about that because tapered end or square end doesn't matter to me but I dooooo know they're still making the squared off end in new colors. Rouge Tomate, Grenate, Blue Agate and Blue Paon are current colors available on US h.com. Also, Rose Azalee/Orange Poppy and Lime/Etoupe were just added on EU h.com.... just sayin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Hi!  On the hunt! Neeeeeeeeeed


Snapped one up today (lime/etoupe)!!!! I'll post pics once she's here...my SA found and charge/send to me (from Madison I think)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just thought I'd let u know they're in the US now!


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my 32mm black swift belt. Glad I got one just in time with the squared edge!


----------



## Melbee

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3634500
> 
> 
> Wearing my 32mm black swift belt. Glad I got one just in time with the squared edge!


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Snapped one up today (lime/etoupe)!!!! I'll post pics once she's here...my SA found and charge/send to me (from Madison I think)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just thought I'd let u know they're in the US now!


YAY.......yummy......can't wait to see!  So exciting!  Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> YAY.......yummy......can't wait to see!  So exciting!  Congrats!


*Just in time for SPRING!!!  *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not so sure about any of this info about discontinuing womens version vs men's version vs unisex ???? I don't worry about that because tapered end or square end doesn't matter to me but I dooooo know they're still making the squared off end in new colors. Rouge Tomate, Grenate, Blue Agate and Blue Paon are current colors available on US h.com. Also, Rose Azalee/Orange Poppy and Lime/Etoupe were just added on EU h.com.... just sayin


Hi IF, well that would be a relief if so.
Just looked on uk.com and no pretty colours to be had still.
Congrats on your new baby!
Looking forward to seeing pics and modelling shots.
I love your excellent pics, always an inspiration.


----------



## melmellyx

cafecreme15 said:


> Got my first belt kit a couple of weeks ago and I love it! 24 mm black/etoupe 85 cm with silver brushed H buckle. I also wear a size 25 jean, but I found the 80 to be a little too snug. I ended up going with the 85 cm and had the store punch two extra holes for me.



Hi, i am a newbie and would kindly love to know where you got your brushed silver H in 24mm. 
As this is not available in my country.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## cafecreme15

melmellyx said:


> Hi, i am a newbie and would kindly love to know where you got your brushed silver H in 24mm.
> As this is not available in my country.
> Thank you in advance!


Hi! As I corrected in a later post, I actually purchased a 32mm belt, not a 24 (I tried the 24 but it was too narrow for me). However, the store where I purchased my belt had plenty of both sizes in stock at the time. I went to the King of Prussia store in Pennsylvania, USA!


----------



## magic999

Hello,

I would like to purchase a 32 mm belt kit.  If the color you wanted came in both swift/epsom and box/togo, which combination would you choose and why?  I am new to Hermes belts and don't know much about the leathers.  

Thank you in advance for any responses.


----------



## melmellyx

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi! As I corrected in a later post, I actually purchased a 32mm belt, not a 24 (I tried the 24 but it was too narrow for me). However, the store where I purchased my belt had plenty of both sizes in stock at the time. I went to the King of Prussia store in Pennsylvania, USA!


Hi there!
Thank you so much for your quick reply! I do appreciate your help! 
Does it mean you saw the buckle in silver brushed for 24mm?
Actually i am standing at 5'3 and am 80cm for the belt. I have tried the 32mm and 24mm, i am in a dilemma because my local store doesnt have brushed and 32mm buckle size seems to scream out loud on my frame with formal work pants, but jeans i think the 32mm looks fabulous and it is the size which is more popular as well.
Would love experts and lovers of H belt owners for some good advice and guidance if any.

Thank you so much!


----------



## cafecreme15

melmellyx said:


> Hi there!
> Thank you so much for your quick reply! I do appreciate your help!
> Does it mean you saw the buckle in silver brushed for 24mm?
> Actually i am standing at 5'3 and am 80cm for the belt. I have tried the 32mm and 24mm, i am in a dilemma because my local store doesnt have brushed and 32mm buckle size seems to scream out loud on my frame with formal work pants, but jeans i think the 32mm looks fabulous and it is the size which is more popular as well.
> Would love experts and lovers of H belt owners for some good advice and guidance if any.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes, that KOP location had full belt kits for both the 24mm and 32mm! I agree with you that the 32 mm is great for casual looks, but the more subtle 24mm looks great for more formal outfits. If it helps, I am 5'8 and found the 42 mm to be HUGE and the 24 to be just a tad too small. The 32 was just right!


----------



## cafecreme15

magic999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to purchase a 32 mm belt kit.  If the color you wanted came in both swift/epsom and box/togo, which combination would you choose and why?  I am new to Hermes belts and don't know much about the leathers.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any responses.


Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that box leather scratches much more easily than swift, so I would choose the swift/epsom over box/togo.


----------



## melmellyx

melmellyx said:


> Hi there!
> Thank you so much for your quick reply! I do appreciate your help!
> Does it mean you saw the buckle in silver brushed for 24mm?
> Actually i am standing at 5'3 and am 80cm for the belt. I have tried the 32mm and 24mm, i am in a dilemma because my local store doesnt have brushed and 32mm buckle size seems to scream out loud on my frame with formal work pants, but jeans i think the 32mm looks fabulous and it is the size which is more popular as well.
> Would love experts and lovers of H belt owners for some good advice and guidance if any.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Oh yes! Forgot to add, is there any recommended PS to purchase and ship?
I am in sunny Singapore, Asia.
I really do appreciate everyone's help and last but not least Ms


cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, that KOP location had full belt kits for both the 24mm and 32mm! I agree with you that the 32 mm is great for casual looks, but the more subtle 24mm looks great for more formal outfits. If it helps, I am 5'8 and found the 42 mm to be HUGE and the 24 to be just a tad too small. The 32 was just right!





cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, that KOP location had full belt kits for both the 24mm and 32mm! I agree with you that the 32 mm is great for casual looks, but the more subtle 24mm looks great for more formal outfits. If it helps, I am 5'8 and found the 42 mm to be HUGE and the 24 to be just a tad too small. The 32 was just right!



Thank you so much for the advice! You are very tall and i do believe the 32mm must have look perfect on you! 
Ur 42mm experience was what i thought on my experience with 32mm...
I do agree on both ur answers.  There isn't a belt kit that could fit both purposes for both formal and casual occasions. 

It was a great experience to hear all the kind advice that you have given. 
Oh yes, will it be okay to pm you to see some pics on the belt and advice for me.
I am shy to post it here.
Have a good day ahead!


----------



## melmellyx

melmellyx said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! You are very tall and i do believe the 32mm must have look perfect on you!
> Ur 42mm experience was what i thought on my experience with 32mm...
> I do agree on both ur answers.  There isn't a belt kit that could fit both purposes for both formal and casual occasions.
> 
> It was a great experience to hear all the kind advice that you have given.
> Oh yes, will it be okay to pm you to see some pics on the belt and advice for me.
> I am shy to post it here.
> Have a good day ahead!


----------



## cafecreme15

melmellyx said:


> Oh yes! Forgot to add, is there any recommended PS to purchase and ship?
> I am in sunny Singapore, Asia.
> I really do appreciate everyone's help and last but not least Ms
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice! You are very tall and i do believe the 32mm must have look perfect on you!
> Ur 42mm experience was what i thought on my experience with 32mm...
> I do agree on both ur answers.  There isn't a belt kit that could fit both purposes for both formal and casual occasions.
> 
> It was a great experience to hear all the kind advice that you have given.
> Oh yes, will it be okay to pm you to see some pics on the belt and advice for me.
> I am shy to post it here.
> Have a good day ahead!


Of course! Happy to help in any way I can!


----------



## shrpthorn

cafecreme15 said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that box leather scratches much more easily than swift, so I would choose the swift/epsom over box/togo.



I have box and haven't had a problem with scratches (but I am careful - especially not to scratch my buckles). However, I prefer the texture (graininess) of the togo over the "smoothness" of the epsom . I think it comes down to whether you prefer smooth leather or a textured, grainy leather finish.


----------



## cafecreme15

shrpthorn said:


> I have box and haven't had a problem with scratches (but I am careful - especially not to scratch my buckles). However, I prefer the texture (graininess) of the togo over the "smoothness" of the epsom . I think it comes down to whether you prefer smooth leather or a textured, grainy leather finish.


This makes sense! I, for one, am an absolute klutz and always manage to knock into things or get dirty somehow.


----------



## hoot

magic999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to purchase a 32 mm belt kit.  If the color you wanted came in both swift/epsom and box/togo, which combination would you choose and why?  I am new to Hermes belts and don't know much about the leathers.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any responses.


I have a box/Togo belt. I wear it all the time and am not careful with it and it looks great. I have found most belt kits have an epsom side so I would choose the box one if you plan on getting more just for variety. But it's just personal preference and also the color you're considering. I'd put them side by side and see which color you prefer. They will be slightly different since the leathers are different. 
I have epsom belts as well but I prefer Togo if I had a choice.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

magic999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to purchase a 32 mm belt kit.  If the color you wanted came in both swift/epsom and box/togo, which combination would you choose and why?  I am new to Hermes belts and don't know much about the leathers.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any responses.


I think it would depend on the colour that you are looking at.
If it were a Black/Gold for example then the Box combination would be lovely.
Box is a true H classic leather.
The Box side is quite a "smart" look where the togo more casual.
There is probably not a hugely obvious difference between the Box and Swift if it is in black, but the Gold in togo will probably be a bit richer than the Epsom I think.
Lets us know what the colour combo is and others may be able to be more specific.


----------



## Miso5oup

Hello, 
I want to buy a belt for my hubby, he wears size 32 pants, i will need some help to know which size belt and thickness to buy, TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Louis74

Miso5oup said:


> Hello,
> I want to buy a belt for my hubby, he wears size 32 pants, i will need some help to know which size belt and thickness to buy, TIA!



I wear size 32 pants and wear Hermes belt size 95. As for thickness, I prefer the 32 mm straps (they look good with both suits and jeans). To me the 42 mm straps look more casual and they do not fit through the belt loops on some of my dress pants anyway.


----------



## PJW5813

Louis74 said:


> I wear size 32 pants and wear Hermes belt size 95. As for thickness, I prefer the 32 mm straps (they look good with both suits and jeans). To me the 42 mm straps look more casual and they do not fit through the belt loops on some of my dress pants anyway.



My ideal size is now 33; my 90 straps are still ok, but my 95s are now ideal on the innermost hole.
If you get black/gold I would suggest the gold buckle is the best; silver goes well with black, but less well with gold.
The 32 is versatile for both formal/casual wear. 
I would like a 42 strap for jeans etc, but I thought the buckle was too clumsy.


----------



## leuleu

cafecreme15 said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that box leather scratches much more easily than swift, so I would choose the swift/epsom over box/togo.


Box belt was my worst purchase. Never again.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Spring has Sprung *
Lime/Etoupe 24mm with gold Constance buckle pictured with Soufre B30 and new Valentino sandals in yellow


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Forgot to mention... both sides have beautiful contrast stitching which I LOOOOOOOVE!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Spring has Sprung *
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm with gold Constance buckle pictured with Soufre B30 and new Valentino sandals in yellow



Perfection, IF!!!! Major congrats on this gorgeous trio of luxe accessories. Can't believe the V Rockstud heels are such a perfect match with your H. You struck gold!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Spring has Sprung *
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm with gold Constance buckle pictured with Soufre B30 and new Valentino sandals in yellow


Beautiful!! And so well-coordinated


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Forgot to mention... both sides have beautiful contrast stitching which I LOOOOOOOVE!!!!


Ooh if  super  love this
Oh my


----------



## Melbee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Forgot to mention... both sides have beautiful contrast stitching which I LOOOOOOOVE!!!!


Congratulations on finding your belt. Love the contrast stitching!


----------



## Miso5oup

Louis74 said:


> I wear size 32 pants and wear Hermes belt size 95. As for thickness, I prefer the 32 mm straps (they look good with both suits and jeans). To me the 42 mm straps look more casual and they do not fit through the belt loops on some of my dress pants anyway.





PJW5813 said:


> My ideal size is now 33; my 90 straps are still ok, but my 95s are now ideal on the innermost hole.
> If you get black/gold I would suggest the gold buckle is the best; silver goes well with black, but less well with gold.
> The 32 is versatile for both formal/casual wear.
> I would like a 42 strap for jeans etc, but I thought the buckle was too clumsy.



Thanks for the input! 
So i guess 32 mm is more universal fit for formal and casual wear. 

He is 32 but more towards 31 so 90 cm should be fine or im safer with 95?

Im thinking to get the black/gold but silver guillochée buckle, he is not very fond of gold buckle, but you guys telling me silver not very nice combo? Im choosing this because it is Hermes signature color, maybe im better off blue/black and silver?

Also, which belt leather most durable? Thanks!


----------



## Louis74

Miso5oup said:


> Thanks for the input!
> So i guess 32 mm is more universal fit for formal and casual wear.
> 
> Im thinking to get the black/gold but silver guillochée buckle, he is not very fond of gold buckle, but you guys telling me silver not very nice combo? Im choosing this because it is Hermes signature color, maybe im better off blue/black and silver?
> 
> Also, which belt leather most durable? Thanks!



For a durable leather, I would go for togo.

Black/gold with a silver buckle is a very nice combo (I have a beautiful black/gold Cape Cod belt with silver buckle, which I love). I personally prefer silver buckles as I only wear silver-tone watches or jewelry (silver works better with my skin tones).


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi all! I am sure I can find my answer in one of the 226 pages here, but I don't have time to look through it all.
If I go into the Hermes store, can they put together a belt for me? I am getting confused with the words "belt kit".  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SwiftyTK

Israeli_Flava said:


> Forgot to mention... both sides have beautiful contrast stitching which I LOOOOOOOVE!!!!


This is beautiful! Love all the matching stuff, those shoes!!


----------



## SwiftyTK

Miso5oup said:


> Thanks for the input!
> So i guess 32 mm is more universal fit for formal and casual wear.
> 
> He is 32 but more towards 31 so 90 cm should be fine or im safer with 95?
> 
> Im thinking to get the black/gold but silver guillochée buckle, he is not very fond of gold buckle, but you guys telling me silver not very nice combo? Im choosing this because it is Hermes signature color, maybe im better off blue/black and silver?
> 
> Also, which belt leather most durable? Thanks!


I know my hubby gets the most use out of his black/chocolate strap, and he went with a silver buckle which he prefers.


----------



## SwiftyTK

tigertrixie said:


> Hi all! I am sure I can find my answer in one of the 226 pages here, but I don't have time to look through it all.
> If I go into the Hermes store, can they put together a belt for me? I am getting confused with the words "belt kit".
> Thanks in advance!


It is much easier to do in the store, especially the first time.  You can try them on, see them in person and compare colors. Sometimes it is nice to see the buckles on the straps you are considering.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## SwiftyTK

Thoughts on why Hermés will only punch two extra holes in the strap?


----------



## Miso5oup

Hmm since im new to this not sure how it works...can i buy online and go to hermes store later to get extra holes punched if needed?


----------



## PJW5813

Miso5oup said:


> Thanks for the input!
> So i guess 32 mm is more universal fit for formal and casual wear.
> 
> He is 32 but more towards 31 so 90 cm should be fine or im safer with 95?
> 
> Im thinking to get the black/gold but silver guillochée buckle, he is not very fond of gold buckle, but you guys telling me silver not very nice combo? Im choosing this because it is Hermes signature color, maybe im better off blue/black and silver?
> 
> Also, which belt leather most durable? Thanks!



90 should be fine
It's called a kit because the belt and strap are completely separate
Once you have a selection of belts and straps you have many combinations available to you
You can always buy extra different belt straps but you cannot buy the buckles without buying a belt strap
The gold/silver hardware choice is personal preference.
Despite what I said about silver with gold/tan tone straps you could argue that it looks more modern.

On the web site you can see the different combinations when you make selections.

Two pics below for you
The tapered black belt is actually indigo; the real black belt is box and over ten years old.
Scratches are not a problem; you are more likely to scratch a bag than a belt.
So just go for the colour and texture that you prefer.
I would have been more careful with the gold buckle if I'd thought about scratches - a brushed finish is more durable


----------



## PJW5813

tigertrixie said:


> Hi all! I am sure I can find my answer in one of the 226 pages here, but I don't have time to look through it all.
> If I go into the Hermes store, can they put together a belt for me? I am getting confused with the words "belt kit".
> Thanks in advance!


 

I just realised that I included responding to  your question replying to miso5oup post 4520
hope it helps


----------



## SwiftyTK

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi all, could someone please clarify for me.
> Have the 32mm belts changed recently.
> SwiftyTK's post above refers to the change but I am not aware of it, and being an avid belt lover hope that it isn't going to be too much of a difference.
> Thanks in
> 
> 
> Left is the old women's 32mm
> Middle is the new 32mm design I received today
> Left is the old men's 32mm
> 
> So the middle one seems to have the same shape as the old men's belt BUT they have moved the buckle hole closer to the end of the strap to give it a shorter tail.


----------



## SwiftyTK

I don't know where my actual comment went...

Left is the old women's 32mm
Middle is the new 32mm design I received today
Left is the old men's 32mm

So the middle one seems to have the same shape as the old men's belt BUT they have moved the buckle hole closer to the end of the strap to give it a shorter tail.


----------



## Luv n bags

SwiftyTK said:


> It is much easier to do in the store, especially the first time.  You can try them on, see them in person and compare colors. Sometimes it is nice to see the buckles on the straps you are considering.



Thank you! This helps immensely!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

SwiftyTK said:


> I don't know where my actual comment went...
> 
> Left is the old women's 32mm
> Middle is the new 32mm design I received today
> Left is the old men's 32mm
> 
> So the middle one seems to have the same shape as the old men's belt BUT they have moved the buckle hole closer to the end of the strap to give it a shorter tail.



Hi Swifty thanks for posting the comparison shots.
I also asked my SA about this and was told that they were changing, but I didn't really understand her answer and when this change may happen.
Your pictures have helped clarify a lot.
My DH bought a belt this week which was a 100 but was too long to fit into the insides of the belt box, so it is slightly longer than his other 100 which does.  It seems to have a longer tapered end.
Fit wise seems to be the same.
Congrats on your lovely belt collection.


----------



## Tlvover

JustinCredible said:


> I would opt for the 85. If it's too big it can have another hole punched in.
> 
> A word of warning however... I'm a 36inch waist (which is 91cm) yet I need a 100cm belt so I always advise to try before buying with H belts.




Wait, they punch holes for you?


----------



## breathe.love

Tlvover said:


> Wait, they punch holes for you?



They can punch up to 2 holes from what I know.


----------



## shrpthorn

SwiftyTK said:


> I don't know where my actual comment went...
> 
> Left is the old women's 32mm
> Middle is the new 32mm design I received today
> Left is the old men's 32mm
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. My SA also told me about the change to the "women's" belt from square edged to short tapered - but shorter than the men's; however, your photo is great for showing the differences IRL for what she could only try to describe in words......


----------



## Tlvover

breathe.love said:


> They can punch up to 2 holes from what I know.


Good to know! I was in between buying a LV one and a hermes one.   I asked my SA if I could take it to a cobbler to punch more holes if I needed and he said it would void the warranty.   Thats why I got excited when I read that hermes will do it.     Thank you for the response.


----------



## Sappho

Tlvover said:


> Good to know! I was in between buying a LV one and a hermes one.   I asked my SA if I could take it to a cobbler to punch more holes if I needed and he said it would void the warranty.   Thats why I got excited when I read that hermes will do it.     Thank you for the response.



They will definitely punch holes for you at the store. I have had it done to several of my belts. Just make sure you call the store to make sure their "repair" guy is there to do it.


----------



## breathe.love

Tlvover said:


> Good to know! I was in between buying a LV one and a hermes one.   I asked my SA if I could take it to a cobbler to punch more holes if I needed and he said it would void the warranty.   Thats why I got excited when I read that hermes will do it.     Thank you for the response.



You're welcome! 



Sappho said:


> They will definitely punch holes for you at the store. I have had it done to several of my belts. Just make sure you call the store to make sure their "repair" guy is there to do it.



Not sure if it's different in other countries but I had the holes punched by a local SA in Singapore. [emoji5]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tlvover said:


> Good to know! I was in between buying a LV one and a hermes one.   I asked my SA if I could take it to a cobbler to punch more holes if I needed and *he said it would void the warranty*.   Thats why I got excited when I read that hermes will do it.     Thank you for the response.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sappho said:


> They will definitely punch holes for you at the store. I have had it done to several of my belts. Just make sure you call the store to make sure their "repair" guy is there to do it.


The SAs can do it. There is a kit in the back... It's actually really cool.. I have watched them do it before.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SwiftyTK said:


> Thoughts on why Hermés will only punch two extra holes in the strap?


Any more than that and it changes the aesthetic of the belt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Miso5oup said:


> Hmm since im new to this not sure how it works...can i buy online and go to hermes store later to get extra holes punched if needed?


yes.


----------



## susanq

I need advice. I have one kelly belt in black with silver hardware and cant decide if I should get a brown one with silver or gold hardware. I was thinking gold cause variety, but am not really a gold person.


----------



## bagidiotic

susanq said:


> I need advice. I have one kelly belt in black with silver hardware and cant decide if I should get a brown one with silver or gold hardware. I was thinking gold cause variety, but am not really a gold person.


Hardly  use ghw then pass
Get a brown  neutral  with phw
Too expensive  underutilise or zzz in closet


----------



## Mininana

susanq said:


> I need advice. I have one kelly belt in black with silver hardware and cant decide if I should get a brown one with silver or gold hardware. I was thinking gold cause variety, but am not really a gold person.




Hi!!! I only have one K belt, and I also got it in silver because I'm not a gold person. My H belt is also silver. however, I got a rose gold CDC buckle and it looks SO amazing over black clothing!!! 

It really depends on what you wear. For instance, my two love bracelets are white gold and rose gold. My rolex is silver 
My bags have both HW, so it made sense to get me some variety like you say. Also tastes shift all the time.... well at least for me they do!!


----------



## susanq

Mininana said:


> Hi!!! I only have one K belt, and I also got it in silver because I'm not a gold person. My H belt is also silver. however, I got a rose gold CDC buckle and it looks SO amazing over black clothing!!!
> 
> It really depends on what you wear. For instance, my two love bracelets are white gold and rose gold. My rolex is silver
> My bags have both HW, so it made sense to get me some variety like you say. Also tastes shift all the time.... well at least for me they do!!


Hmm all of my jewelry is rose gold. I got a JUC and LOVE in rose gold and just decided to commit hahaha, but to me the hermes rose gold is almost pink, but maybe a brown belt with rose gold would look good? I don't think I've seen one in person yet. I've never been a gold person except for I got the Chanel classic flap in beige with ghw for some odd reason.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

susanq said:


> Hmm all of my jewelry is rose gold. I got a JUC and LOVE in rose gold and just decided to commit hahaha, but to me the hermes rose gold is almost pink, but maybe a brown belt with rose gold would look good? I don't think I've seen one in person yet. I've never been a gold person except for I got the Chanel classic flap in beige with ghw for some odd reason.


Hermes rose gold is NOT almost pink.... it's the best rose gold everrrrr.... very subtle. Highly recommend.


----------



## susanq

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes rose gold is NOT almost pink.... it's the best rose gold everrrrr.... very subtle. Highly recommend.


really? haha I think it's pinker than most rose golds. I have a cdc in rose gold and it looks odd with my cartier. Is their fine jewelry rose gold different?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

susanq said:


> really? haha I think it's pinker than most rose golds. I have a cdc in rose gold and it looks odd with my cartier. Is their fine jewelry rose gold different?


Hmmm.... I don't have a CDC in RG but I do have fine jewelry and it is not pink.... it is soooo pretty I can't say enough how much I love it hahahah
Maybe it looks di with so much hardware in the CDC but in smaller pieces it's not how u described.... mine is so subtle I can actually mix it with yellow gold and it doesn't bother me. And I'm not a fan of mixing metals so that's significant....


----------



## Mininana

My CDC RG is definitely a lot more orange-y than my Tiffany or Cartier rose gold. But also, the CDC RG belt is obviously not real rose gold.





I do love it though. I would do brown with gold. I love my gold on gold birkin


----------



## enza991

Hi,someone,please,can show to  me a photo wearing the glenan  buckle belt? I cannot find modeling photos on internet.Thanks in advance


----------



## addtocart

Hi everyone! 
I know you must buy as a kit (buckle and belt) but I was told once you've purchased the kit you are allowed to buy additional buckles. Is this true? I'm torn on which buckle to buy and if I want it to match my jewelry and everyday wear or if I want it to be more for riding and showing (horses). 

Thank you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

addtocart said:


> Hi everyone!
> I know you must buy as a kit (buckle and belt) but I was told once you've purchased the kit you are allowed to buy additional buckles. Is this true? I'm torn on which buckle to buy and if I want it to match my jewelry and everyday wear or if I want it to be more for riding and showing (horses).
> 
> Thank you!!


No that is incorrect. Sorry. You can only buy a strap separately. Never a buckle. Buckles are always only sold in a kit.


----------



## SwiftyTK

addtocart said:


> Hi everyone!
> I know you must buy as a kit (buckle and belt) but I was told once you've purchased the kit you are allowed to buy additional buckles. Is this true? I'm torn on which buckle to buy and if I want it to match my jewelry and everyday wear or if I want it to be more for riding and showing (horses).
> 
> Thank you!!


In my experience this is not true.  You can buy additional straps without a buckle but not the other way around. I have three buckles and I have had to purchase a strap with each of them.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Mininana

Agree with the said above. You can buy straps once you buy a kit. But never a buckle alone


----------



## tosh

Which would you buy- one croc strap or multiple leather straps?


----------



## Serva1

tosh said:


> Which would you buy- one croc strap or multiple leather straps?



Love croc but I have more use of multiple leatherstraps with multiple buckles ( have about 15 different). If the only belt I need would be black I could buy the black alligator/croc but my lifestyle is different a d I like the variety [emoji3]


----------



## cafecreme15

SwiftyTK said:


> In my experience this is not true.  You can buy additional straps without a buckle but not the other way around. I have three buckles and I have had to purchase a strap with each of them.


My understanding of this was that a buckle couldn't be purchased randomly, but if you walk into the store wearing a strap and buckle you had already bought, they would sell you another buckle. I heard that this is the case with a franchise store though, so is this not the norm in other H boutiques?


----------



## tosh

Serva1 said:


> Love croc but I have more use of multiple leatherstraps with multiple buckles ( have about 15 different). If the only belt I need would be black I could buy the black alligator/croc but my lifestyle is different a d I like the variety [emoji3]



Thank you.  I just can't decide.


----------



## SwiftyTK

cafecreme15 said:


> My understanding of this was that a buckle couldn't be purchased randomly, but if you walk into the store wearing a strap and buckle you had already bought, they would sell you another buckle. I heard that this is the case with a franchise store though, so is this not the norm in other H boutiques?


I have three belts that I have purchased from the same SA and she knew I was buying the strap just to get the buckle. She told me she cannot sell the buckle without the strap.  She couldn't find the strap that I wanted so she felt bad. But couldn't sell me the buckle without one.


----------



## cafecreme15

SwiftyTK said:


> I have three belts that I have purchased from the same SA and she knew I was buying the strap just to get the buckle. She told me she cannot sell the buckle without the strap.  She couldn't find the strap that I wanted so she felt bad. But couldn't sell me the buckle without one.



Are you in the US? I'll have to ask my SA about this next time I see her. I really would like a gold brushed H buckle to swap out with my silver brushed H buckle, but don't want to buy another strap as the one I already have is comprised of the two perfect neutrals for my wardrobe. And the strap costs more than the buckle so I'd hate to have to spend more money on the piece of the belt kit I don't even need.


----------



## mistikat

cafecreme15 said:


> Are you in the US? I'll have to ask my SA about this next time I see her. I really would like a gold brushed H buckle to swap out with my silver brushed H buckle, but don't want to buy another strap as the one I already have is comprised of the two perfect neutrals for my wardrobe. And the strap costs more than the buckle so I'd hate to have to spend more money on the piece of the belt kit I don't even need.



The only buckle you can buy without also getting the strap is the sterling silver Touareg buckle. Otherwise, as far as I am aware and others have noted, buckles are only sold with straps.


----------



## cafecreme15

mistikat said:


> The only buckle you can buy without also getting the strap is the sterling silver Touareg buckle. Otherwise, as far as I am aware and others have noted, buckles are only sold with straps.



Well that's a bummer. I understand why H wants to make sure that people aren't buying their buckles to put on any old belt, but it can make loyal clients feel like they are being nickel and dimed to spend more money than they already are.


----------



## Carrierae

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Spring has Sprung *
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm with gold Constance buckle pictured with Soufre B30 and new Valentino sandals in yellow



I just bought these sandals.....now I'm wanting the belt! lol


----------



## Tony Yang

I have the solid silver Touareg H buckle for my belt (silver is a soft metal). After a few years I've noticed the pin that goes through the holes is very loose now, and could easily fall off the first hole. Is there a way to somehow add more silver to the pin? or what I should do?


----------



## PJW5813

Tony Yang said:


> I have the solid silver Touareg H buckle for my belt (silver is a soft metal). After a few years I've noticed the pin that goes through the holes is very loose now, and could easily fall off the first hole. Is there a way to somehow add more silver to the pin? or what I should do?




Take  it in to Hermes; it needs the attention of a specialist craftsperson.

You do not want to spoil it by trying to fix it yourself


----------



## m_ichele

When I bought my belt kit, I was wearing a dress so trying it on wasn't a very accurate fit. I intend to wear it mostly with jeans and now that I've tried with jeans I think I may have to exchange. It's already on the last hole and and is loose enough that I can easily slide my finger between the belt and my jeans and the buckle leans forward a little. Is my belt too big? Should I exchange for a smaller size? I'd rather not punch an extra hole because my SA said they loosen more than the ones that came originally with the belt, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## SwiftyTK

m_ichele said:


> When I bought my belt kit, I was wearing a dress so trying it on wasn't a very accurate fit. I intend to wear it mostly with jeans and now that I've tried with jeans I think I may have to exchange. It's already on the last hole and and is loose enough that I can easily slide my finger between the belt and my jeans and the buckle leans forward a little. Is my belt too big? Should I exchange for a smaller size? I'd rather not punch an extra hole because my SA said they loosen more than the ones that came originally with the belt, but I don't know if that's true.


If it were me I would exchange it. Especially if all your jeans pretty much fit you in the same place. My first belt was too big. I punched extra holes and then bought a smaller one the second time. Then you can just punch one extra hole to be able to wear it higher up.


----------



## m_ichele

SwiftyTK said:


> If it were me I would exchange it. Especially if all your jeans pretty much fit you in the same place. My first belt was too big. I punched extra holes and then bought a smaller one the second time. Then you can just punch one extra hole to be able to wear it higher up.



Thanks for replying [emoji4] I'm waiting to hear from the closest boutique if they have a smaller one in stock so I can do an exchange this weekend.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ultraviolence

Ugh, something bothered me while reading Twitter feed. I saw a tweet that says "Nothing says you're a douchebag more than tucking your shirt in to show off the H buckle". Is that what people really think? I see no one calling celebrities out for it & I thought it's much low key compared to LV belts.

First of all, whether or not I'm wearing an Hermes belt, I like my shirts tucked (either it's a polo shirt, simple tee or button downs). NEXT, don't they know how annoying it feels to have your shirt untucked with the H buckle bulging? It looks weird. Especially if it's the 42mm!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## SwiftyTK

ultraviolence said:


> Ugh, something bothered me while reading Twitter feed. I saw a tweet that says "Nothing says you're a douchebag more than tucking your shirt in to show off the H buckle". Is that what people really think? I see no one calling celebrities out for it & I thought it's much low key compared to LV belts.
> 
> First of all, whether or not I'm wearing an Hermes belt, I like my shirts tucked (either it's a polo shirt, simple tee or button downs). NEXT, don't they know how annoying it feels to have your shirt untucked with the H buckle bulging? It looks weird. Especially if it's the 42mm!
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I literally just laughed out loud. I've attached a picture of me today that my son took!


----------



## SwiftyTK

ultraviolence said:


> Ugh, something bothered me while reading Twitter feed. I saw a tweet that says "Nothing says you're a douchebag more than tucking your shirt in to show off the H buckle". Is that what people really think? I see no one calling celebrities out for it & I thought it's much low key compared to LV belts.
> 
> First of all, whether or not I'm wearing an Hermes belt, I like my shirts tucked (either it's a polo shirt, simple tee or button downs). NEXT, don't they know how annoying it feels to have your shirt untucked with the H buckle bulging? It looks weird. Especially if it's the 42mm!
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I just think that is ridiculous. I wouldn't wear the belt if I wasn't going to tuck.  I don't need them to hold my pants up. When I don't tuck in a shirt I don't wear a belt. But when I do tuck I always wear a belt because I think it looks nicer and cleaner. Of course they are slightly obvious. It is a huge H! But I seriously love my belt kits. I have a gamma for days when I want to fly under the radar more!


----------



## m_ichele

ultraviolence said:


> Ugh, something bothered me while reading Twitter feed. I saw a tweet that says "Nothing says you're a douchebag more than tucking your shirt in to show off the H buckle". Is that what people really think? I see no one calling celebrities out for it & I thought it's much low key compared to LV belts.
> 
> First of all, whether or not I'm wearing an Hermes belt, I like my shirts tucked (either it's a polo shirt, simple tee or button downs). NEXT, don't they know how annoying it feels to have your shirt untucked with the H buckle bulging? It looks weird. Especially if it's the 42mm!
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Gah, I just exchanged my belt for a correct size and now some troll is going to think I'm a douche for having H belt [emoji28] Whatever, he/she can suck it while I buy what I want with my money and wear what I want because I like it.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I'm looking to buy the H belt for my brother as a 30th birthday gift. 

*Color: *There are three noir/chocolat options....seems the difference to be the types of leathers. I'm thinking the 135 calfskin (noir) and Togo (chocolat) may be the most versatile...noir side can be worn at office and not be as shiny as box. 

*Size: *Also confused on the size...he wears a 32" pant and usually a 34" belt. The infographic on the Hermes website recommends a 85 for up to 33.5 inch waist but the woman on the phone customer service said she would recommend 95.

*Width: *Finally, I was thinking 32mm for the width but the woman on the phone said most men go for 42mm. My brother is 6' and slim cut. Would like to get him something that he can wear for formal or casual occasions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

*NYC Princess* said:


> I'm looking to buy the H belt for my brother as a 30th birthday gift.
> 
> *Color: *There are three noir/chocolat options....seems the difference to be the types of leathers. I'm thinking the 135 calfskin (noir) and Togo (chocolat) may be the most versatile...noir side can be worn at office and not be as shiny as box.
> 
> *Size: *Also confused on the size...he wears a 32" pant and usually a 34" belt. The infographic on the Hermes website recommends a 85 for up to 33.5 inch waist but the woman on the phone customer service said she would recommend 95.
> 
> *Width: *Finally, I was thinking 32mm for the width but the woman on the phone said most men go for 42mm. My brother is 6' and slim cut. Would like to get him something that he can wear for formal or casual occasions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3792544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792547



Colour: My first was a blck box/choc togo combo. (Though I'm not a guy) I think that is the most classic for men (and usually for women too). Most reversible belts are black/brown. Black favours work/city/formal and brown weekends/outings/casual so most usual combos are covered. Chocolate is a fairly neutral brown.

The first of your pics looks like box. I can't tell which leathers the others are as the pics are too small for me on my device. Box/togo is the most defined and different so it would be my choice for a gift.

Size: I'd say for a 32 waist he may be a 95 unless his jeans are fairly high rise. I'm a 28" and wear an 80, I also have an 85 and a 90 for mid-rise and low-rise. 

Width: 32 is the classic for men to wear in jeans and other pants (trousers) he'd have to have some serious belt-loops to accommodate a 42.  I don't think the build is so important, some heavier guys will not want to wear a 42 since it draws attention to their girth. A 42 can give more rugged, casual, '70s look for guys with jeans or a more urban 'out there' look (esp ghw) but for most guys I believe a 32 is the best place to start.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

papertiger said:


> Colour: My first was a blck box/choc togo combo. (Though I'm not a guy) I think that is the most classic for men (and usually for women too). Most reversible belts are black/brown. Black favours work/city/formal and brown weekends/outings/casual so most usual combos are covered. Chocolate is a fairly neutral brown.
> 
> The first of your pics looks like box. I can't tell which leathers the others are as the pics are too small for me on my device. Box/togo is the most defined and different so it would be my choice for a gift.
> 
> Size: I'd say for a 32 waist he may be a 95 unless his jeans are fairly high rise. I'm a 28" and wear an 80, I also have an 85 and a 90 for mid-rise and low-rise.
> 
> Width: 32 is the classic for men to wear in jeans and other pants (trousers) he'd have to have some serious belt-loops to accommodate a 42.  I don't think the build is so important, some heavier guys will not want to wear a 42 since it draws attention to their girth. A 42 can give more rugged, casual, '70s look for guys with jeans or a more urban 'out there' look (esp ghw) but for most guys I believe a 32 is the best place to start.


Thank you!


----------



## PJW5813

Assuming he is wearing over the hips rather than around the waist and if he is no more that 32" the 90 cm should be fine.  When I can get them 33" Levis are my preferred size and my 90cm is ok but my 95cms are better.

Before the introduction of the 42mm, I thought the 32mm a bit narrow and wished for something wider.  However, when I first saw the 42mm buckle it seemed very large and I have not been tempted to get that size.  Interestingly it does not appear as a men's option on the UK/Europe sites, but it does on the USA.

Not wishing to throw a spanner in the works with regard colour, is there a particular reason for the black/chocolate combination? and you showed the silver buckle - would that be his preference?
My first was black calf/gold togo with a gold buckle and it is a very versatile combination.
The black veering towards formal wear and the gold is great with jeans or chinos.
(the gold goes well with all the strap colours, but I feel the silver [which might been considered more modern] is not so good with tan, brown, chestnut colours - that is purely my preference)


----------



## cafecreme15

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you!



I have a 23 inch waist and about 33 inch hips, and I have an 85 cm with two extra holes punched in it. The 80 was just slightly too snug, so I needed to go up a size but the three existing holes were too big. I wear it only around my hips. Hope that helps!


----------



## Luv n bags

Loving my H belt!


----------



## PJW5813

Does anyone have any details about a 38mm belt to be introduced in 2018?
It was mentioned a few days ago on the Guys thread.


----------



## Jujuma

Ok so I never impulse shop..that said I walked into Hermes and bought a belt without doing any research yesterday. Overall I am pretty happy. I love that I got the 32mm brushed silver H. Two things I'm not so sure about... I had just bought a beautiful pair of gray boots so I got gray/black belt. Dumb, they also had black/gold available so I may exchange for that just to have more flexibility. More baffling, from reading this thread, is I am a 29 in jeans, always, and I got the 095 belt. I went totally on fit in the store. I find my jeans rarely sit at my waist, but most jeans don't sit at your waist although I am noticing this year the jeans tend to be slightly higher. I still wear my belt a little loser to cover the top of the zipper, hard to explain. My main question is do you think the 29 and 095 sizing sounds totally off? Any advice would be appreciated because I want to exchange soon. TIA


----------



## PJW5813

Although on paper the sizes seem completely off
if the fit is right, regardless of what the printed/stamped size is, it doesn't matter.


----------



## pree

I say , go with what fits, too!
I bought a longer belt strap as I wear my trousers and jeans a bit low at the hips. I did ask for an additional hole trap to be punched in store, so as to wear it tighter with dresses.


----------



## Jujuma

PJW5813 said:


> Although on paper the sizes seem completely off
> if the fit is right, regardless of what the printed/stamped size is, it doesn't matter.





pree said:


> I say , go with what fits, too!
> I bought a longer belt strap as I wear my trousers and jeans a bit low at the hips. I did ask for an additional hole trap to be punched in store, so as to wear it tighter with dresses.



That’s what I was thinking! Thanks! Also gray is kinda redundant with black, as pretty as it is. So I guess I have the right size, just need to switch to gold/tan. Love this belt, so happy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I’ve been looking at getting one of the belt kits with the gold H buckle (sorry I’m not sure of the formal name). Am I crazy or did they just go up from $880 to $1,300 on the website? That seems like an insane jump.


----------



## PJW5813

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I’ve been looking at getting one of the belt kits with the gold H buckle (sorry I’m not sure of the formal name). Am I crazy or did they just go up from $880 to $1,300 on the website? That seems like an insane jump.


I think you will find that the website has been re-designed.
The items are presented in a different way and the 42mm belts at $1300 appear before the 32mm at $880


----------



## CourtneyMc22

PJW5813 said:


> I think you will find that the website has been re-designed.
> The items are presented in a different way and the 42mm belts at $1300 appear before the 32mm at $880


Ahh, thank you! I figured I was missing something.


----------



## Marisa1

Mini constance with gold buckle just appeared on h.com again! I scooped one up


----------



## splinky

Newbie here. I love looking at all your beautiful belts. I recently tried to purchase a replacement strap for my vintage Amiral belt buckle and was told that replacement straps were no longer available and when I asked if they could order a blank strap and have in store craftsman punch the holes I was told they no longer have punch for this belt and that they could not help me. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'd hate to stop wearing this beautiful buckle. Thanks!


----------



## Marisa1

splinky said:


> Newbie here. I love looking at all your beautiful belts. I recently tried to purchase a replacement strap for my vintage Amiral belt buckle and was told that replacement straps were no longer available and when I asked if they could order a blank strap and have in store craftsman punch the holes I was told they no longer have punch for this belt and that they could not help me. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'd hate to stop wearing this beautiful buckle. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857579



I would say try your local cobbler/shoe maker. They usually can help in these situations. Good luck!!


----------



## deltalady

I am officially joining the club! I purchased the men's noir/rouge grenat belt kit with the brushed silver buckle. The rouge grenat side is togo and the noir side is 135. What kind of leather is 135?


----------



## deltalady

Hi ladies and gents! I just made my first H purchase, a belt kit. It was made even more special by purchasing it in Paris. 

Can anyone tell me what 135 leather is?


----------



## deltalady

Here is my new belt kit!


----------



## PJW5813

I think '135 calfskin' is itself a type or classification of calfskin used for belts.
The term is used a lot in the description of the black side in belt strap combinations.


----------



## deltalady

PJW5813 said:


> I think '135 calfskin' is itself a type or classification of calfskin used for belts.
> The term is used a lot in the description of the black side in belt strap combinations.



Thank you! That was very confusing as some belts say box leather and other say 135.


----------



## miss argile

May i ask if anyone purchased or saw these belts from the fall runway show first hand?
Wondering whats the rough priceing and are they wearable?


----------



## dandyboy

Hello,
I have been trying desperately for quite some time to find the perfect 32mm belt kit with the Idem buckle in Silver. My issue is that it seems near impossible to find a Black / Etain, or Black / Chocolate strap with the "older" flat end. I do not like the new tapered straps and I also dislike the shiny box leather, so I would really like to find one where the black leather is matte. Any advice for which matte leather is most suitable? I am trying to distinguish between Swift, Chamonix, and Sombrero.
Any and all advice is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## SwiftyTK

I think your biggest problem will be finding the flat edge because the last I heard they discontinued it in favor of the new tapered edge. That has been for quite a while now so the inventory is probably quit low if they have any left. 

Someone else will have to comment on the different leathers! Good luck!



dandyboy said:


> Hello,
> I have been trying desperately for quite some time to find the perfect 32mm belt kit with the Idem buckle in Silver. My issue is that it seems near impossible to find a Black / Etain, or Black / Chocolate strap with the "older" flat end. I do not like the new tapered straps and I also dislike the shiny box leather, so I would really like to find one where the black leather is matte. Any advice for which matte leather is most suitable? I am trying to distinguish between Swift, Chamonix, and Sombrero.
> Any and all advice is appreciated!
> Thanks!


----------



## dandyboy

dandyboy said:


> Hello,
> I have been trying desperately for quite some time to find the perfect 32mm belt kit with the Idem buckle in Silver. My issue is that it seems near impossible to find a Black / Etain, or Black / Chocolate strap with the "older" flat end. I do not like the new tapered straps and I also dislike the shiny box leather, so I would really like to find one where the black leather is matte. Any advice for which matte leather is most suitable? I am trying to distinguish between Swift, Chamonix, and Sombrero.
> Any and all advice is appreciated!
> Thanks!



Hello again!
Does anyone have any advice for me between Swift, Sombrero, and Chamonix for a belt kit? 
Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## papertiger

dandyboy said:


> Hello again!
> Does anyone have any advice for me between Swift, Sombrero, and Chamonix for a belt kit?
> Thanks!



All are smooth and are all a nice contrast to a textured leather like a togo reverse. I have Choc togo/ black Box (most formal combo) Etain EpsomEpsom/Bambou Swift (most dressy combo) and Natural Barenia/Choc Chamonix (most casual combo)

In order of matte-ness:
1.Chamonix
2 Sombrero
3. Swift.

In order of no fussiness and durability:
1. Sombrero
2. Swift
3 Chamonix


----------



## dandyboy

Hi PaperTiger!

Thanks so much for your response!

I am still trying to find a flat ended strap vs. the new tapered end. I definitely want a matte leather, but all I found was Swift Black / Epsom Chocolate. I saw that Swift wasn't as matte as I'd like, but then I also thought I read somewhere that Swift easily scratches. What do you mean when you say no-fusnness? I think I prefer Chamonix since it's most matte. I'd love your thoughts!

Thank you!


----------



## dandyboy

Might I add that I am a perfectionist and so scratches will likely drive me crazy!


----------



## papertiger

dandyboy said:


> Hi PaperTiger!
> 
> Thanks so much for your response!
> 
> I am still trying to find a flat ended strap vs. the new tapered end. I definitely want a matte leather, but all I found was Swift Black / Epsom Chocolate. I saw that Swift wasn't as matte as I'd like, but then I also thought I read somewhere that Swift easily scratches. What do you mean when you say no-fusnness? I think I prefer Chamonix since it's most matte. I'd love your thoughts!
> 
> Thank you!



No fussiness = durability/worry-free/stays like-new. I like my Barenia/Cham strap and don't worry as both leathers are _supposed_ to show age but it's not a combo for those that like their things to stay pristine for as long as poss.

I have bags made of Swift, not particularly prone to scratching. But yes, subtle sheen on darker colours (not so much on lighter, hence 3 on scale of matte-ness above). Easy to refurb. 

Chamonix can scratch and it shows, also you mustn't splash any water on it and not notice (like box or croc/lizzie) but quickly wipe off.


----------



## dandyboy

Hey PaperTiger,

It's so overwhelming! I don't really like the shiny Box leather, and I think I now notice that the Swift in Black has some grain / texture to it. If I am going to purchase Black / Gold or Black / Chocolate as my first belt kit, would you kindly recommend a specific leather combo for me? I'd like to pair it with the Idem buckle in Silver.

Also, if you have any tips on how to get hold of the flat ended strap........ I have been working with customer service for a little while on this, but so far no luck.

Thanks so much for all your help so far!


----------



## PJW5813

As SwiftyTK wrote your biggest problem will be to source the square end style.
With regard to scratching, a belt is different from a bag since whilst it is around your waist it is relatively protected unless you are very unfortunate and probably suffering an injury in that region.  A bag can graze against a wall, be knocked by others or scratched by your own careless finger nails.
As a perfectionist you should be warned that the bar of the buckle might cause an indentation on the reverse side to that you are using.


----------



## dandyboy

Hi PJW5813,
Thanks for responding.
I found the square end in Black Swift / Chocolate Epsom but I am still undecided about Swift leather!
When you mention the bar of the buckle may cause an indentation, are you referring to the Idem buckle specifically or to any Hermes buckle? I assume that this indentation would be hidden by the buckle though so wont be as aggravating to me!


----------



## PJW5813

I was referring the H buckle and yes when reversersd it would be hidden.
The Idem bars might make two indentations.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Hello there,

new to this thread and tbh I just wondered if it’s possible to just purchase the buckle without the leather? 

Thanks and merry Christmas everyone


----------



## papertiger

Sterntalerli said:


> Hello there,
> 
> new to this thread and tbh I just wondered if it’s possible to just purchase the buckle without the leather?
> 
> Thanks and merry Christmas everyone



Strap without the buckle but never the buckle without the strap.



dandyboy said:


> Hi PJW5813,
> Thanks for responding.
> I* found the square end in Black Swift / Chocolate Epsom* but I am still undecided about Swift leather!
> When you mention the bar of the buckle may cause an indentation, are you referring to the Idem buckle specifically or to any Hermes buckle? I assume that this indentation would be hidden by the buckle though so wont be as aggravating to me!



Best bet


----------



## dandyboy

Hi PaperTiger, or anyone else who may have any information!

Would you have any idea/9s) how I can get hold of a reference number for any squared end 32 mm strap in Sombrero / Togo, Sombrero / Epsom, or Swift / Togo? The colors and size do not matter. Hermes told me they can use the first few numbers of the reference number to try finding me this style strap in the colors and size that I would want. (They just can't find me the reference numbers for this strap).

Thanks so much!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Hi everyone! I want to get a H belt (Constance buckle) but I don't know whether to get a gold or palladium buckle. I want the black/etain combo. I wear both gold and silver hardware, both  in jewelry and bags. Which do you prefer?

Also, do you find this belt worth the money? I don't mean in terms of price (it's overpriced I know), but more in terms of use. Do you find yourself wearing it a lot? Is it easy to put on and take off? Have you ever had an issue with the buckle falling off when you are using the restroom or taking it off?

I live in NYC and am wondering if the stock is available in the store or if it's hard to get the combo I mentioned. 

Thanks and sorry for all the questions. Total nubie here!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Does anybody know if the cdc belts are still available and if so what the price is? 

I can’t seem to find it on the European website just the American one. 

Thanks ladies and happy new year to you all


----------



## Marisa1

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi everyone! I want to get a H belt (Constance buckle) but I don't know whether to get a gold or palladium buckle. I want the black/etain combo. I wear both gold and silver hardware, both  in jewelry and bags. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Also, do you find this belt worth the money? I don't mean in terms of price (it's overpriced I know), but more in terms of use. Do you find yourself wearing it a lot? Is it easy to put on and take off? Have you ever had an issue with the buckle falling off when you are using the restroom or taking it off?
> 
> I live in NYC and am wondering if the stock is available in the store or if it's hard to get the combo I mentioned.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for all the questions. Total nubie here!



I have the mini constance noir/gold with gold buckle and i use it a lot. I wear gold jewelry predominately, but i have no problem mixing metals if necessary. I purchased mine on the website (they didn't have the size and color i wanted at the store at the time) and then exchanged for a different size at the Americana store on long island but i would assume the NYC stores would have more stock. I have no issues taking it on and off and the buckle stays secure even with use. I find that its worth the money since you basically get two belts in one. Good luck!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Marisa1 said:


> I have the mini constance noir/gold with gold buckle and i use it a lot. I wear gold jewelry predominately, but i have no problem mixing metals if necessary. I purchased mine on the website (they didn't have the size and color i wanted at the store at the time) and then exchanged for a different size at the Americana store on long island but i would assume the NYC stores would have more stock. I have no issues taking it on and off and the buckle stays secure even with use. I find that its worth the money since you basically get two belts in one. Good luck!!



Thank you for your detailed reply!! Great to hear that you think it is worth it. [emoji106]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## divinexjanice

This this combination belt kit not available in US anymore? I havent seen it on their site. Thanks!


----------



## dandyboy

Hello all,
I just received a 32 mm belt kit in Swift and Epsom which is really nice. I ordered the Idem buckle which I love because it’s understated, but it was virtually impossible to open the belt after I inserted into the belt hole. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello, are you saying the belt hole is too small for the buckle pin? I found more recent straps seem to be made using a smaller punch, and buckle pins can be a tight fit. I imagine the hole will stretch a bit with wear, but maybe ask at your local store. Best wishes!


----------



## Marisa1

divinexjanice said:


> This this combination belt kit not available in US anymore? I havent seen it on their site. Thanks!



It definitely is, but it sells out online quickly. Id give it some time and it should pop up again


----------



## Marisa1

dandyboy said:


> Hello all,
> I just received a 32 mm belt kit in Swift and Epsom which is really nice. I ordered the Idem buckle which I love because it’s understated, but it was virtually impossible to open the belt after I inserted into the belt hole. Has anyone experienced this?



My mini constance was the same. With wear it should loosen up just enough!


----------



## etoile de mer

dandyboy said:


> Hello all,
> I just received a 32 mm belt kit in Swift and Epsom which is really nice. I ordered the Idem buckle which I love because it’s understated, but it was virtually impossible to open the belt after I inserted into the belt hole. Has anyone experienced this?



Hi dannyboy, for some reason, my reply above did not quote you. Not sure why! As Marisa1 noted, I imagine it will get easier with use.


----------



## renee_nyc

I'm hoping someone can help me with some vintage CDC sizing. I searched but couldn't find anything specific.

I'm looking at 2 vintage belts, one from 1991 (circle stamp U) and the other from 1994 (blind stamp X).

The 1991 is a size 75 and it says the maximum length is 34"
The 1994 is a size 80 and the listing says the maximum length is 31.5 

Does this make sense to anyone that the size 80 would be smaller than the 75?


----------



## bagidiotic

renee_nyc said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me with some vintage CDC sizing. I searched but couldn't find anything specific.
> 
> I'm looking at 2 vintage belts, one from 1991 (circle stamp U) and the other from 1994 (blind stamp X).
> 
> The 1991 is a size 75 and it says the maximum length is 34"
> The 1994 is a size 80 and the listing says the maximum length is 31.5
> 
> Does this make sense to anyone that the size 80 would be smaller than the 75?


Definitely  don't make sense 
Maybe typo  error 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I just bought this brown/black reversible Constance belt online in size 70 in excellent condition for $349. It sounds small but I intend to wear it on my natural waist over dresses and not over pants. I typically wear a US 2 for bottoms and size 26 jeans. Think it will fit?


----------



## divinexjanice

Marisa1 said:


> It definitely is, but it sells out online quickly. Id give it some time and it should pop up again



Thank you!


----------



## Moirai

Styling with Kelly belt


----------



## stacey_1805

Moirai said:


> Styling with Kelly belt
> View attachment 3935889



Looking good Moirai!


----------



## Moirai

stacey_1805 said:


> Looking good Moirai!


Thank you, stacey


----------



## luckylove

*NYC Princess* said:


> I just bought this brown/black reversible Constance belt online in size 70 in excellent condition for $349. It sounds small but I intend to wear it on my natural waist over dresses and not over pants. I typically wear a US 2 for bottoms and size 26 jeans. Think it will fit?



Congratulations on your belt purchase! Keeping fingers crossed that the size will work for you! If you have a tape measure, you can get a better sense of how it might fit when you measure your natural waist. once measured, add two inches and you will arrive at the proper belt size. good luck!


----------



## carrera993

dandyboy said:


> Hello all,
> I just received a 32 mm belt kit in Swift and Epsom which is really nice. I ordered the Idem buckle which I love because it’s understated, but it was virtually impossible to open the belt after I inserted into the belt hole. Has anyone experienced this?



Hi dandyboy,
Fear not, this is normal with a new strap; the holes will loosen up with use. 
Enjoy~! The Idem is a beautiful, understated piece.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PJW5813

dandyboy said:


> Hello all,
> I just received a 32 mm belt kit in Swift and Epsom which is really nice. I ordered the Idem buckle which I love because it’s understated, but it was virtually impossible to open the belt after I inserted into the belt hole. Has anyone experienced this?



Do you mean that you are finding that the leather sticks together, because i do sometimes experience that with the indigo box side of one of mine; you just have to prise   it apart with your fingers.


----------



## renee_nyc

bagidiotic said:


> Definitely  don't make sense
> Maybe typo  error
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Thank you! That’s what I thought.


----------



## dandyboy

Thank you everyone for responding to my inquiry about the buckle becoming "stuck" in the holes of the belt strap. I cannot tell if it is simply tight now because it's new, and whether or not it will get better with time.

In any event, I am also struggling to figure out how to get the Idem buckle on without so much difficulty! It seems to be a poor design choice to have the "prong" in the center of the 'H'! If anyone has any tips or suggestions, I would certainly appreciate it!

Otherwise, I need ideas for another understated buckle that still classy for a guy.


----------



## PJW5813

I think you must just persevere until the leather becomes softer - it will be worth it


----------



## shrpthorn

dandyboy: Otherwise, I need ideas for another understated buckle that still classy for a guy.

My husband & I "share" belts and men's scarves (LOL). He's also an understated guy - he likes the black enamel H buckle ( this comes in matte & glossy finishes - I have glossy). His other choice is the brushed matte palladium horse's head buckle. The horse's head (can be viewed on this thread) is very clean & modern, and doesn't scream "Designer Hermes" because the Hermes label is around the horse's eye.


----------



## dandyboy

shrpthorn said:


> dandyboy: Otherwise, I need ideas for another understated buckle that still classy for a guy.
> 
> My husband & I "share" belts and men's scarves (LOL). He's also an understated guy - he likes the black enamel H buckle ( this comes in matte & glossy finishes - I have glossy). His other choice is the brushed matte palladium horse's head buckle. The horse's head (can be viewed on this thread) is very clean & modern, and doesn't scream "Designer Hermes" because the Hermes label is around the horse's eye.



Hey shrpthorn,
I am not sure which buckle you are referring to. How can I see an image of it?
Thank you!


----------



## PJW5813

dandyboy, the horse head plate buckle is very obvious when you look on the H website.
When I looked just now the Idem buckle was not offered but there was the Rider32.
It looked very similar to the Idem, but with a double bar; that means it cannot have the same centred stud fastening of the Idem that is causing you the problem.
Have you considered wearing the buckle back to front    I  '  I   that would make it easier to manipulate the tongue for a while until it softens.   It would be even more discreet.


----------



## dandyboy

Ooops! I just realized which horse head buckle you were referring to!
Thanks for the suggestion, but it is not exactly my taste.


----------



## AngeCS29

I have a box/togo belt that I find uncomfortable to wear since it's very stiff. I've only worn it a few times though. Is this normal and will it soften over time? Or are there other softer belt options from Hermes?


----------



## Serva1

AngeCS29 said:


> I have a box/togo belt that I find uncomfortable to wear since it's very stiff. I've only worn it a few times though. Is this normal and will it soften over time? Or are there other softer belt options from Hermes?



I love box and usually this leather is combined with togo, which is not my cup of tea. Box gets softer with use but not as soft as some other leathers. Do you like the glossy finish?

Swift is softer and usually combined with epsom. Most of my belts arein swift/epsom which is my favourite everyday combo and I can recommend. Both leathers look great with colours too if you are not a neutral person like me. 

I also have belts in barenia and chamonix but they are not available so often. Chamonix feels very stiff so you would probably not enjoy it anyway.


----------



## dandyboy

Hello!

Does anybody have a 32mm leather belt strap in Sombrero and Togo or something very similar? If your strap has the "straight" end instead of the newer tapered end, please let me know the strap reference number!

I am trying to find a particular strap, but I need a reference number to begin my search!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies, which width do you prefer with jeans? Is 32mm wide enough?


----------



## Serva1

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies, which width do you prefer with jeans? Is 32mm wide enough?



32 is imo great


----------



## YCorbett

Serva1 said:


> 32 is imo great



Can’t find the size/color combo belt I want online and my closest store is sold out as well. I was told a store can’t ship to me is that true? Anyone know?


----------



## papertiger

VernisCerise said:


> Ladies, which width do you prefer with jeans? Is 32mm wide enough?



I find 32 perfect for nearly everything except for certain evening dresses.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## YCorbett

This will be my 1st Hermes purchase. My H store is in Manhasset NY luckily I’m only 15 mins away. I am having a very hard time finding noir/gold in my size with the brushed gold H buckle. Every time new inventory pops up online it seems to sell out immediately even though I’m checking constantly like a crazy person  I have been to Manhasset once and called once in the last 3 weeks and last I called (a week ago) their inventory is still shot from Xmas. I’m on a waiting list with a very nice SA but not sure I’ll get a call bc im new and they don’t know me. Do I call again and follow up? Wait it out? Keep hoping I get lucky on the website? Do I call the Manhattan store? I’ve read mixed reviews about them discussing leather inventory over the phone. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank u!!


----------



## YCorbett

YCorbett said:


> This will be my 1st Hermes purchase. My H store is in Manhasset NY luckily I’m only 15 mins away. I am having a very hard time finding noir/gold in my size with the brushed gold H buckle. Every time new inventory pops up online it seems to sell out immediately even though I’m checking constantly like a crazy person  I have been to Manhasset once and called once in the last 3 weeks and last I called (a week ago) their inventory is still shot from Xmas. I’m on a waiting list with a very nice SA but not sure I’ll get a call bc im new and they don’t know me. Do I call again and follow up? Wait it out? Keep hoping I get lucky on the website? Do I call the Manhattan store? I’ve read mixed reviews about them discussing leather inventory over the phone. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank u!!



Following up on my previous post. Wall Street  sa was happy to give me inventory info over the phone. He also said that if I go to the store in person they will call other stores and have the belt I’m looking for shipped direct to me but they can’t do this over the phone only in person. But they can’t do this at Manhasset bc it’s a franchise not corporate store. Anyone else have any ideas as to how to save a trip to the city? Anyone know any stores that will take an over the phone order?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Hey Everyone. I wanted to get my husband a Hermes belt with the H buckle, but my friend told me not to. She made it seem like it’s embarrassing and looks too try hard and that her boyfriend would never wear one. He’s apparently a 50 year old fashionista from London. Not sure if that would make a difference or not. My husband is a 38 year old American. Is it too try hard if he has an H belt? He’s not a flashy guy so it’s not like anything else on him will have any logos.


----------



## PJW5813

That is a great gift idea. It is a shame that your friend has planted doubts in your mind, because the belt with an *H *buckle is *the one *that you want to give him.  If you are near to Hermes it should be possible to exchange the *H* buckle for a different style.  Exchange for a different items would be an option, but that would not be the gift you wanted to give. Nonetheless you would want him to be happy and want to use whatever it might be.
Assuming you mean 32mm in some ways the *H *could not be less obvious, being the initial letter of Hermes, it is much more subtle than *GG,* *LV *or othe initial buckles.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

PJW5813 said:


> That is a great gift idea. It is a shame that your friend has planted doubts in your mind, because the belt with an *H *buckle is *the one *that you want to give him.  If you are near to Hermes it should be possible to exchange the *H* buckle for a different style.  Exchange for a different items would be an option, but that would not be the gift you wanted to give. Nonetheless you would want him to be happy and want to use whatever it might be.
> Assuming you mean 32mm in some ways the *H *could not be less obvious, being the initial letter of Hermes, it is much more subtle than *GG,* *LV *or othe initial buckles.




Thanks for your response. [emoji173]️ I thought it would be cute for us to have matching belts you know?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

YCorbett said:


> Following up on my previous post. Wall Street  sa was happy to give me inventory info over the phone. He also said that if I go to the store in person they will call other stores and have the belt I’m looking for shipped direct to me but they can’t do this over the phone only in person. But they can’t do this at Manhasset bc it’s a franchise not corporate store. Anyone else have any ideas as to how to save a trip to the city? Anyone know any stores that will take an over the phone order?


That is Hermes' policy so you either get it on line or you go to the boutique for a charge send.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have a Focus belt who would be able to share some “in action” pictures? I’m thinking it would be the perfect little accent belt to wear around my waist!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi H belt lovers(owners) - My DIL has lost most of her pregnancy fat and will be in *Singapore, Taiwan* and *Hong Kong* for the next three weeks and she wants to know if she could _simple walk in_ in to one of the stores there to have additional holes punch?  What about inside the duty-free too?  Any reply will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Serva1

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi H belt lovers(owners) - My DIL has lost most of her pregnancy fat and will be in *Singapore, Taiwan* and *Hong Kong* for the next three weeks and she wants to know if she could _simple walk in_ in to one of the stores there to have additional holes punch?  What about inside the duty-free too?  Any reply will be greatly appreciated.



In my experience H boutiques will puncture up to 2 extra holes if needed. I’ve never asked duty-free shops to provide this service though. No need to book an appointment, unless the store is super busy they will provide the service while waiting.


----------



## YCorbett

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is Hermes' policy so you either get it on line or you go to the boutique for a charge send.


Thank u! I’m learning as I go along  
I got the belt yay! My first Hermes purchase so excited.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

YCorbett said:


> Thank u! I’m learning as I go along
> I got the belt yay! My first Hermes purchase so excited.


What did you decide to do??? Show us yayayayayaya!!!!!


----------



## YCorbett

Israeli_Flava said:


> What did you decide to do??? Show us yayayayayaya!!!!!



Ok I’ll post a pic once I’m home!! Got the 32mm noir/gold with brushed gold H buckle! The classic! So excited!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

YCorbett said:


> Ok I’ll post a pic once I’m home!! Got the 32mm noir/gold with brushed gold H buckle! The classic! So excited!


Perfect choice! That is my most worn belt kit of all times!!! Happy for u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YCorbett

Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfect choice! That is my most worn belt kit of all times!!! Happy for u!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much!! Is it unusual that the sa didn’t tell me what kind of leather it is? I know the noir/gold comes in a few options. I assume the one I bought is box/Togo. But I was so excited I never even asked! Lol! 
Anyway I’m already thinking about my next purchase...thoughts on the black/etain with the brushed palladium belt kit? I like the grey look of the etain. And I wear both silver and gold although most of my bags have ghw...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

YCorbett said:


> View attachment 3958632
> 
> Thank you so much!! Is it unusual that the sa didn’t tell me what kind of leather it is? I know the noir/gold comes in a few options. I assume the one I bought is box/Togo. But I was so excited I never even asked! Lol!
> Anyway I’m already thinking about my next purchase...thoughts on the black/etain with the brushed palladium belt kit? I like the grey look of the etain. And I wear both silver and gold although most of my bags have ghw...


The pic is too small for me to be able to identify the leather but I'd assume it is box if the gold color is togo... I have this combo and it wears well! The box leather is shiny and smooth.
I try not to repeat colors since the kits are so pricey but sometimes it's hard. Etain to black would be useful and definitely select a palladium buckle. However, try not to pull the trigger too quickly because H tends to release really nice combos like graphite to blue electric... that's how they rope you into 167859 different belt kits haha I know from experience. (((shame))) So try to slow down and do some research if you don't wannna repeat color combos...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## lyseiki8

Serva1 said:


> In my experience H boutiques will puncture up to 2 extra holes if needed. I’ve never asked duty-free shops to provide this service though. No need to book an appointment, unless the store is super busy they will provide the service while waiting.


Hello Serva1 - Thank you for the tip.  I will let her know now. Cheers


----------



## PJW5813

also posted on the guys thread

38mm belt kits have appeared on the UK and French sites.
Officier and Oscar buckles in silver
Officier and Constance buckles in gold
Chamonix with Togo belt straps  black, gold, mushroom/chocolat? (I don't know the correct name)


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I am wondering what are people’s opinions about Hermes belts for males, as I’m thinking of getting one for my husband. I find that European males, gay males, and dandies wear it quite well, but what about the mediocre sense of style that is found on San Francisco tech males? Will it look too try hard if not worn properly? My best friend says Hermes belts on guys look like it’s “too much” and she would be embarrassed if her man wore it. My trainer thought of rappers when I first brought up Hermes belts for men. Just curious what everyone else thinks. TIA


----------



## Louis74

What do you mean by "Hermes belts"? There are so many styles, from conservative to trendy, that you are bound to find a style that suits him.

If you mean the belt with a H buckle, I understand that it is not for everyone. I do think that it looks too much on me and I prefer the more conservative designs personally (the Gentle, the Cape Cod, the Etriviere, the H Rouleau, etc...). The Quizz H buckle in dark blue lacquer is the only H buckle that I manage to wear confidently (because it blends in with my dark jeans).  I am familiar with the SF tech crowd, and I think that I would go with a more understated design.


----------



## Gigllee

I don’t think the H belts are masculine enough for guys. Not a fan at all as it seems slightly feminine like why are you wearing Hilary or Heather’s belt charm around your waist? Overall the ubiquity of Hermès belts makes me want to just give mine away. Lol...But that’s just me...


----------



## averagejoe

Hermes offers a variety of belts for men of every taste. They have some that look like a very "standard" belt from any brand (with a few small details to keep them interesting and uniquely Hermes).

Here are three of their more "standard" belts which would suit a lot of guys.


----------



## westcoastgal

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I am wondering what are people’s opinions about Hermes belts for males, as I’m thinking of getting one for my husband. I find that European males, gay males, and dandies wear it quite well, but what about the mediocre sense of style that is found on San Francisco tech males? Will it look too try hard if not worn properly? My best friend says Hermes belts on guys look like it’s “too much” and she would be embarrassed if her man wore it. My trainer thought of rappers when I first brought up Hermes belts for men. Just curious what everyone else thinks. TIA


I would just ask your husband if he likes a certain style (the one you were thinking of). If he’s not into it, you can spend the money on a belt for yourself instead. I’ve seen an H belt on a stylish guy (person on the street) worn with jeans and sneakers, and it looked great. But you have to be able to pull it off. For me, I’m not that into H belts (but like other buckles).


----------



## perthhermes

As long as he doesnt tuck the front of his tshirt in just to show the "H", i think its great. It is no different to a signature Dior, Gucci  "GG" belt.  The classic "H" belt from Hermes is great. I say go for it - and each belt has 2 colours, so its 2 for the price of one!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Louis74 said:


> What do you mean by "Hermes belts"? There are so many styles, from conservative to trendy, that you are bound to find a style that suits him.
> 
> If you mean the belt with a H buckle, I understand that it is not for everyone. I do think that it looks too much on me and I prefer the more conservative designs personally (the Gentle, the Cape Cod, the Etriviere, the H Rouleau, etc...). The Quizz H buckle in dark blue lacquer is the only H buckle that I manage to wear confidently (because it blends in with my dark jeans).  I am familiar with the SF tech crowd, and I think that I would go with a more understated design.



Thanks for your opinion. I’ll take a look at the other belts you’ve mentioned. 



Gigllee said:


> I don’t think the H belts are masculine enough for guys. Not a fan at all as it seems slightly feminine like why are you wearing Hilary or Heather’s belt charm around your waist? Overall the ubiquity of Hermès belts makes me want to just give mine away. Lol...But that’s just me...



Lol [emoji23]‍♀️



averagejoe said:


> Hermes offers a variety of belts for men of every taste. They have some that look like a very "standard" belt from any brand (with a few small details to keep them interesting and uniquely Hermes).
> 
> Here are three of their more "standard" belts which would suit a lot of guys.



I like the third one! That one is a little bit more dressy though right? Could it be worn with jeans?



westcoastgal said:


> I would just ask your husband if he likes a certain style (the one you were thinking of). If he’s not into it, you can spend the money on a belt for yourself instead. I’ve seen an H belt on a stylish guy (person on the street) worn with jeans and sneakers, and it looked great. But you have to be able to pull it off. For me, I’m not that into H belts (but like other buckles).



My husband has no opinion when it comes to clothes. He thinks it’s a waste of time and he’d rather spend his time and energy reading on tech/work stuff. After we got married, somehow part of my job duties included shopping for him and dressing him [emoji85]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

perthhermes said:


> As long as he doesnt tuck the front of his tshirt in just to show the "H", i think its great. It is no different to a signature Dior, Gucci  "GG" belt.  The classic "H" belt from Hermes is great. I say go for it - and each belt has 2 colours, so its 2 for the price of one!



It’s weird. I like the H buckle belt, but for guys I feel like the GG and LV one screams “trying to hard” to look like I have money/spent my whole paycheck on it [emoji87]


----------



## averagejoe

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I like the third one! That one is a little bit more dressy though right? Could it be worn with jeans?


I think it can be. Pair it with nice black leather loafers/drivers and you get a nice look.


----------



## PJW5813

I don't think that the classic 32mm H has got into street culture in the same way as GG and LV belts. The 42mm strap is a good width but the 42mm Constance buckle does scream in an obvious way.   A lot of people wouldn't even know the significance of the H, whereas LV and GG with associated canvases are very widely recognised, desirable and faked.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

PJW5813 said:


> I don't think that the classic 32mm H has got into street culture in the same way as GG and LV belts. The 42mm strap is a good width but the 42mm Constance buckle does scream in an obvious way.   A lot of people wouldn't even know the significance of the H, whereas LV and GG with associated canvases are very widely recognised, desirable and faked.



That’s one of the reasons why I was more drawn to the H buckle, but I guess that is still a bit much. Tech guys who’ve made it in SF don’t really wear that “look at me” stuff.


----------



## perthhermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> It’s weird. I like the H buckle belt, but for guys I feel like the GG and LV one screams “trying to hard” to look like I have money/spent my whole paycheck on it [emoji87]


i agree!


----------



## Louis74

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> That’s one of the reasons why I was more drawn to the H buckle, but I guess that is still a bit much. Tech guys who’ve made it in SF don’t really wear that “look at me” stuff.



Some tech bros sure do like to flash their money (with exotic cars for example). So it comes down to personality. A confident guy jumping out of his McLaren can pull off the H buckle.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Louis74 said:


> Some tech bros sure do like to flash their money (with exotic cars for example). So it comes down to personality. A confident guy jumping out of his McLaren can pull off the H buckle.



Maybe douches like Travis Kalanick, but for some reason I’m thinking more of the Mark Zuckerbergs. [emoji87]


----------



## Louis74

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Maybe douches like Travis Kalanick, but for some reason I’m thinking more of the Mark Zuckerbergs. [emoji87]



Lol... Well, I think that the H belt would look completely out of place on the Zuck...


----------



## deltalady

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> That’s one of the reasons why I was more drawn to the H buckle, but I guess that is still a bit much. Tech guys who’ve made it in SF don’t really wear that “look at me” stuff.



I like this one. It still is classic H but in a more subtle way


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

deltalady said:


> I like this one. It still is classic H but in a more subtle way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963276



I think that’s nice and like it as well, but it’s a little dressy for what I’m looking for.


----------



## papertiger

Gigllee said:


> I don’t think the H belts are masculine enough for guys. Not a fan at all as it seems slightly feminine like why are you wearing Hilary or Heather’s belt charm around your waist? Overall the ubiquity of Hermès belts makes me want to just give mine away. Lol...But that’s just me...



Guess you have to think about why you wore it or someone gifted it to you in the first place, 

I'm not so keen on the Constance for myself so bought Gamma, there are buckles to suit everyone. I like the constance on men though.


----------



## papertiger

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I am wondering what are people’s opinions about Hermes belts for males, as I’m thinking of getting one for my husband. *I find that European males, gay males, and dandies wear it quite well*, but what about the mediocre sense of style that is found on San Francisco tech males? Will it look too try hard if not worn properly? My best friend says Hermes belts on guys look like it’s “too much” and she would be embarrassed if her man wore it. My trainer thought of rappers when I first brought up Hermes belts for men. Just curious what everyone else thinks. TIA



That's a lot of guys, and I'm not sure what you mean. 

Anyway there are plenty of fabulous belts out there without logos inlcluding H Gucci and LV, you could also find handmade, top quality belts for less e.g. Cartujano that have no designer connotations 

http://www.cartujano.com/euren/men/accessories/belts


----------



## luckylove

In my area there are a variety of men who wear the constance belt without screaming "look at me."  Those that look like they are trying too hard typically have an attitude to match. Your husband sounds like a normal, unassuming guy.  You know him best as to whether or not this belt will suit him. Personally, I find it to be far more discrete than LV or Gucci which would stand out quite a bit amongst the tech crowd in SF. Good luck deciding!


----------



## noegirl

I have several straps in 32 with both gold and silver buckles. I’m looking for a white strap now. What combinations have you seen with white? 

Thanks!!


----------



## myachillesheel

I own the classic H belt (32mm) and I found other buckle models that don't look too formal. As I don't need to buy another leather strap, I wonder if Hermes stores do sell only the buckles separately? I don't think I should spend another $900 as I am happy with the black/brown strap.


----------



## MsHermesAU

myachillesheel said:


> I own the classic H belt (32mm) and I found other buckle models that don't look too formal. As I don't need to buy another leather strap, I wonder if Hermes stores do sell only the buckles separately? I don't think I should spend another $900 as I am happy with the black/brown strap.



Unfortunately they only sell belt straps separately, not belt buckles


----------



## myachillesheel

Kinda love this model a lot. but I am not sure if this one is a seasonal thing or something that would always be there like the classic one we see most often? Looks very temporary and not too formal so it would be good for smart casual attires or semi-formal occasions.


I might as well go for another classic with different finishing; looks better than the basic IMO.





Thoughts? I don't want a Hermes belt that goes with the trend wave honestly.


----------



## myachillesheel

Please merge this with my previous post. 

The other one would be Idem buckle which I find looks very subtle and not too "try hard". Great fit for most occasions though?


----------



## ittybitty

myachillesheel said:


> Please merge this with my previous post.
> 
> The other one would be Idem buckle which I find looks very subtle and not too "try hard". Great fit for most occasions though?



Love all of these!! My store never seems to have many belt kits in stock- in the size or color combos I need anyway


----------



## betterthanshoes

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone have a Focus belt who would be able to share some “in action” pictures? I’m thinking it would be the perfect little accent belt to wear around my waist!



I love the 13mm with the Focus buckle with dresses.  I think this size is wonderful for the office, you get “H” in a more subtle way.  This is the rose gold. Not the greatest picture but you get the idea


----------



## papertiger

betterthanshoes said:


> I love the 13mm with the Focus buckle with dresses.  I think this size is wonderful for the office, you get “H” in a more subtle way.  This is the rose gold. Not the greatest picture but you get the idea



A totally polished look


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## dandyboy

PJW5813 said:


> also posted on the guys thread
> 
> 38mm belt kits have appeared on the UK and French sites.
> Officier and Oscar buckles in silver
> Officier and Constance buckles in gold
> Chamonix with Togo belt straps  black, gold, mushroom/chocolat? (I don't know the correct name)



Hi PJW5813,

What do you mean posted on the guys thread? Is there another thread for mens Hermes belts?
Can you please attach a link?

Thanks!


----------



## PJW5813

I meant this one

Space for guys modelling their Hermes


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm thinking of purchasing my first Hermes belt and I am so torn! 

Not sure if I want the 13mm or 24mm.. and not sure if I want a rose gold or yellow gold H buckle! The decisions!


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing my first Hermes belt and I am so torn!
> 
> Not sure if I want the 13mm or 24mm.. and not sure if I want a rose gold or yellow gold H buckle! The decisions!



Size:
It depends on your figure and what type of thing you'll be wearing it with. Even 24 is narrow for me. 

HW
I would start by choosing a buckle in the colour you _know_ is most you (which gold do you wear the most?).


----------



## ScottyGal

papertiger said:


> Size:
> It depends on your figure and what type of thing you'll be wearing it with. Even 24 is narrow for me.
> 
> HW
> I would start by choosing a buckle in the colour you _know_ is most you (which gold do you wear the most?).


Hey PT!

I prefer thin belts as I mostly wear them on my waist with dresses etc, HOWEVER I would like something that maybe looks ok with jeans.. hmm [emoji848]

In terms of hardware, I have more rose gold jewellery but have a lot of bags with gold hardware. 

There's a Hermes boutique in Glasgow thankfully, so I've opted not to order online (as I was going to originally) and go try them on. Maybe the SA can help, and I'll take my mum for a second opinion [emoji23].


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Hey PT!
> 
> I prefer thin belts as I mostly wear them on my waist with dresses etc, HOWEVER I would like something that maybe looks ok with jeans.. hmm [emoji848]
> 
> In terms of hardware, I have more rose gold jewellery but have a lot of bags with gold hardware.
> 
> *There's a Hermes boutique in Glasgow thankfully, so I've opted not to order online (as I was going to originally) and go try them on. Maybe the SA can help, and I'll take my mum for a second opinion* [emoji23].



That's a really good idea. Maybe call before you go and check they have most importantly both widths and hopefully both hw colours too. Take your favourite bag(s) too. You may find rg works better with either as yg draws more attention. 

I think 13 maybe too thin with jeans but perfect for evening dresses. 24 could def work with both.


----------



## cafecreme15

betterthanshoes said:


> I love the 13mm with the Focus buckle with dresses.  I think this size is wonderful for the office, you get “H” in a more subtle way.  This is the rose gold. Not the greatest picture but you get the idea


Thanks so much! Such a sophisticated and professional look - love it!


----------



## noegirl

My SA told me they are coming out with a 38 size soon. I’m a 32 girl with tons of straps and one of each color Constance buckle.


----------



## myachillesheel

I rarely seen anyone with the silver buckle before, nor heard anyone recommending the silver over the brass (gold). Does that mostly stand for Hermes belt that the gold one is everyone's choice? I got an offer on a silver Idem buckle for $350 only (legit checked) and I think it is a good deal. Just that it comes in silver, not the best choice for Hermes?


----------



## deltalady

myachillesheel said:


> I rarely seen anyone with the silver buckle before, nor heard anyone recommending the silver over the brass (gold). Does that mostly stand for Hermes belt that the gold one is everyone's choice? I got an offer on a silver Idem buckle for $350 only (legit checked) and I think it is a good deal. Just that it comes in silver, not the best choice for Hermes?



My H buckle is in silver. I love it. It comes down to personal preference.


----------



## PJW5813

myachillesheel said:


> I rarely seen anyone with the silver buckle before, nor heard anyone recommending the silver over the brass (gold). Does that mostly stand for Hermes belt that the gold one is everyone's choice? I got an offer on a silver Idem buckle for $350 only (legit checked) and I think it is a good deal. Just that it comes in silver, not the best choice for Hermes?



that is not a good deal if you might want to buy another strap in the future 
strap on its own is $485 and complete kit is $870


----------



## poshhippie

Do any of you lovely ladies know where I can post asking for help in authenticating an Hermes belt on ebay?  Thank you!


----------



## divinexjanice

poshhippie said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies know where I can post asking for help in authenticating an Hermes belt on ebay?  Thank you!



I've looked high and low and no one authenticates H belts that I'm aware of, not even bababebi [emoji17]but if you find one I'd love to know


----------



## poshhippie

divinexjanice said:


> I've looked high and low and no one authenticates H belts that I'm aware of, not even bababebi [emoji17]but if you find one I'd love to know


Thanks for the reply.  I sure will


----------



## ScottyGal

I've been searching this thread for nearly an hour and can't find the answer, so gonna ask.. 

Does anyone have both gold and etoupe side by side for comparison?

It's my first belt and I want a black and tan combo, so I understand I need to pick either noir/gold or noir/etoupe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cafecreme15

myachillesheel said:


> I rarely seen anyone with the silver buckle before, nor heard anyone recommending the silver over the brass (gold). Does that mostly stand for Hermes belt that the gold one is everyone's choice? I got an offer on a silver Idem buckle for $350 only (legit checked) and I think it is a good deal. Just that it comes in silver, not the best choice for Hermes?



I have the brushed H buckle in silver and I love it. One isn’t better than the other; it comes down to what you like best and what looks best with the clothes and jewelry in your wardrobe. I don’t think $350 is a great deal for the buckle alone. It’s about what a buckle would cost if you could buy it independently from the kit once you factor out the cost of the strap, maybe a little more.


----------



## buttonmushroom

_Lee said:


> I've been searching this thread for nearly an hour and can't find the answer, so gonna ask..
> 
> Does anyone have both gold and etoupe side by side for comparison?
> 
> It's my first belt and I want a black and tan combo, so I understand I need to pick either noir/gold or noir/etoupe.



Maybe this post will help?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-203#post-28069485


----------



## PJW5813

Gold and silver buckles are equally widely used.
I think that the gold ones go well with all the colours, but prefer the silver with black, grey, blue, green tones.
I was going to say that the brushed finish is more durable, but I then realised that the first polished gold that I bought twenty years ago is hardly marked.


----------



## divinexjanice

_Lee said:


> I've been searching this thread for nearly an hour and can't find the answer, so gonna ask..
> 
> Does anyone have both gold and etoupe side by side for comparison?
> 
> It's my first belt and I want a black and tan combo, so I understand I need to pick either noir/gold or noir/etoupe.


----------



## ScottyGal

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3981071
> View attachment 3981072


Thank you so much! Very useful. I think I'm gonna go for the noir and gold combo [emoji5]


----------



## ScottyGal

Anyone got a pic comparing gold plated to permabrass, side by side? I can't decide which one to get.


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Anyone got a pic comparing gold plated to permabrass, side by side? I can't decide which one to get.


Nevermind, I found a comparison of a bracelet on Google [emoji851]


----------



## LadyD21

_Lee said:


> Thank you so much! Very useful. I think I'm gonna go for the noir and gold combo [emoji5]



I have a black & gold belt and it is really beautiful.


----------



## ScottyGal

So.. I'm snowed in (red weather warning for central Scotland) and I don't imagine the snow will clear for a few days, so gonna order online.

I've narrowed it down to 24mm noir/gold combo with gold constance buckle. 

I've measured a belt I already own and got the following measurements:
- high waist is 75cm
- natural waist is ~82cm

I don't plan to wear this belt low waist as all my jeans are mid-high waisted, and I would wear this belt with dresses too. 

Am I right in thinking the 85cm will be correct for me?


----------



## PJW5813

I checked mine and would say that the intention is that the given measurement is between the single buckle hole and the middle of the three tab holes.
However…with some of them the given measurement falls short (1cm) of the middle hole.
This would not be stretching over time as there are two pieces of leather held together by stitching.


----------



## lavy

So I decided it was time to get a nice belt to wear with jeans and with some dresses I have. I was originally looking at the Gucci double G but after hearing about the 6 to 8 month wait list I decided to try the classic H Hermès belts.

I ended up finding the perfect combination. 32 mm noir/gold with gold shiny hardware but of course when I went to the store they don’t have this combination available in the 75 size in stock or to order 

My choices were the 24 mm noir/gold or 32 mm noir etoupe if I want a black with a tan reversible.  What are the chances they will restock the 32 mm in the 75 size? The SA said she didn’t know if they would get more but it’s possible. I find it hard to believe that such a classic combination won’t be restocked.

Should I settle for the etoupe or 24mm or should I just wait it out and see what happens?


----------



## kelly girl

Don’t settle. The 24mm doesn’t work with jeans, it’s too narrow IMO.


----------



## ScottyGal

buttonmushroom said:


> Maybe this post will help?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-203#post-28069485


Thank you! You're a star ⭐


----------



## ScottyGal

Glasgow store didn't have the colour combo I wanted, but I kinda expected that anyway..

So I've just ordered a gorgeous noir and gold 24mm with rose gold constance buckle.

I figured rose gold would be good for me as I mostly wear rose gold, silver and white gold jewellery, but have bags with both SHW and GHW. Rose is pretty versatile.

I can't wait for it to arrive now!


----------



## Susimoo

_Lee said:


> Glasgow store didn't have the colour combo I wanted, but I kinda expected that anyway..
> 
> So I've just ordered a gorgeous noir and gold 24mm with rose gold constance buckle.
> 
> I figured rose gold would be good for me as I mostly wear rose gold, silver and white gold jewellery, but have bags with both SHW and GHW. Rose is pretty versatile.
> 
> I can't wait for it to arrive now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988310



Looking forward to hearing what you think when it arrives. [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ScottyGal

My belt arrived today and im in love!

Fits perfect with my high waisted jeans, just need another hole or two punched for wearing with dresses.


----------



## PJW5813

That's a classic and very useful choice.
Try and wait until your can get to your Hermes store to ge the extra holes punched there.


----------



## Susimoo

_Lee said:


> My belt arrived today and im in love!
> 
> Fits perfect with my high waisted jeans, just need another hole or two punched for wearing with dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991458
> View attachment 3991459



It's beautiful _Lee!!

You are making me want to get mine sooner than I had intended [emoji12]

Enjoy wearing your lovely new belt! [emoji7]


----------



## ipodgirl

So excited to share my new belt! I love this blue!


----------



## ipodgirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I’ll take a look at the other belts you’ve mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol [emoji23]‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> I like the third one! That one is a little bit more dressy though right? Could it be worn with jeans?
> 
> 
> 
> My husband has no opinion when it comes to clothes. He thinks it’s a waste of time and he’d rather spend his time and energy reading on tech/work stuff. After we got married, somehow part of my job duties included shopping for him and dressing him [emoji85]



Hiii!! I’m also in the Bay Area. My husband is a typical tech guy (T-shirt, jeans and Northface jacket lol) and he wouldn’t go near the H buckle belt lol. He prefers his belt as standard as it can be. Of the three, I also like #3 the most but my husband would prefer #1. 

My friend’s husband is in the banking industry here and mentioned it’s common to see guys in their field with the H belt.


----------



## ScottyGal

I took my belt to Hermes Glasgow and got two holes punched in my new belt.

I didn't have time to check it in store, but have checked it now and they are both off centre


----------



## labellavita27

ipodgirl said:


> So excited to share my new belt! I love this blue!
> 
> View attachment 3992056
> View attachment 3992058



I got a different style buckle but same belt and I love it.


----------



## divinexjanice

_Lee said:


> I took my belt to Hermes Glasgow and got two holes punched in my new belt.
> 
> I didn't have time to check it in store, but have checked it now and they are both off centre



That's disheartening to hear [emoji20]

If you have a chance, can I see it in pics when you wear jeans?


----------



## divinexjanice

_Lee said:


> I took my belt to Hermes Glasgow and got two holes punched in my new belt.
> 
> I didn't have time to check it in store, but have checked it now and they are both off centre



That's disheartening to hear [emoji20]

If you have a chance, can I see it in pics when you wear jeans?


----------



## ScottyGal

divinexjanice said:


> That's disheartening to hear [emoji20]
> 
> If you have a chance, can I see it in pics when you wear jeans?



I had to go out again when I got home last night and been in work since 7AM, so I planned on trying it on this evening. If it isnt noticeable when i wear it then I won't mind as much. I'll post pics!


----------



## ScottyGal

It's hard to see in these pics, more noticeable in real life.

I mean it looks ok on, so although I'm disappointed that they didn't do them straight, at least it isn't glaringly obvious. 

The two holes punched by the SA are the ones to the top of the picture.


----------



## Susimoo

_Lee said:


> It's hard to see in these pics, more noticeable in real life.
> 
> I mean it looks ok on, so although I'm disappointed that they didn't do them straight, at least it isn't glaringly obvious.
> 
> The two holes punched by the SA are the ones to the top of the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994651
> View attachment 3994652



That's not good [emoji853]

I couldn't see it on the black side but I can see it on the gold. Why not call them and ask to speak to the manager? Discuss your concerns with them. Perhaps they can offer you a solution. 

I'm sure it won't be noticeable when you wear it but if it's upsetting you then you should highlight the issue to them. 

Good luck. [emoji253]


----------



## ScottyGal

Susimoo said:


> That's not good [emoji853]
> 
> I couldn't see it on the black side but I can see it on the gold. Why not call them and ask to speak to the manager? Discuss your concerns with them. Perhaps they can offer you a solution.
> 
> I'm sure it won't be noticeable when you wear it but if it's upsetting you then you should highlight the issue to them.
> 
> Good luck. [emoji253]


I flagged it up to them yesterday - waiting to hear back.


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> I took my belt to Hermes Glasgow and got two holes punched in my new belt.
> 
> I didn't have time to check it in store, but have checked it now and they are both off centre



Things like this just make the steam come out of my ears. Please take it back if it's not right, so sorry* _Lee. *


----------



## Susimoo

_Lee said:


> I flagged it up to them yesterday - waiting to hear back.



I hope you get a good result. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Ad1127

Thinking of investing in one. How do they wear? Do they hold up through the years pretty well?


----------



## ScottyGal

Hermes swapped my belt but didn't have my colour combo, so I've now got black/etoupe. Etoupe is actually such a nice versatile colour in real life!


----------



## Susimoo

_Lee said:


> Hermes swapped my belt but didn't have my colour combo, so I've now got black/etoupe. Etoupe is actually such a nice versatile colour in real life!



That’s fantastic news. Delighted you got it resolved to your full satisfaction. 
I love Etoupe too. It’s a beautiful neutral.


----------



## lipeach21

purchase two new belt kids and organizer.


----------



## dorres

lipeach21 said:


> purchase two new belt kids and organizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004508
> 
> View attachment 4004509
> 
> View attachment 4004510



Hi. Where did you buy the belt organizer?


----------



## ScottyGal

Susimoo said:


> That’s fantastic news. Delighted you got it resolved to your full satisfaction.
> I love Etoupe too. It’s a beautiful neutral.


Thanks! It looks beautiful with the rose gold buckle, online doesn't do it justice!


----------



## lipeach21

dorres said:


> Hi. Where did you buy the belt organizer?



purchased it on amazon for around 30. it looks bigger than the amazon pic.


----------



## ScottyGal

Noir and etoupe with RG constance


----------



## ScottyGal

Without flash


----------



## Susimoo

_Lee said:


> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005034



Absolutely beautiful. Love the Etoupe [emoji7]


----------



## dorres

lipeach21 said:


> purchased it on amazon for around 30. it looks bigger than the amazon pic.



Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

I wanted a red belt to match a pair of red dress shoes that I got, and it wasn't easy to match the red. Looked at what a lot of brands offered. The closest was from Hermes (Rouge H, with Gold on the other side, both in Epsom). 

Thankfully this is not black on the other side. I already have two straps that are black on the other side, which means that I only really had 3 colours out of 2 reversible straps before getting this. The gold colour is very close to the Fauve Barenia on my other belt, so I hope the Barenia darkens a bit over time to make the two colours more different.

By the way (hope this wasn't already discussed here), but I noticed that the box is very different from the previous. It's taller, and it doesn't come with the spiral mould to store the belt. Comes with a nice dust bag, though.


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

I just purchased my first H belt in the 24mm width from the H store in Melbourne today and there were no mounds in the box- just two separate dust bags for the leather strap and the silver buckle.  I got the black/orange combo which has literally arrived from France in their latest drop but was really undecided between the black/orange or the black/gold version. Thought the orange is a classic Hermes color and gives a nice pop of color compared to the gold as I don’t really like the white stitching on the gold. The SA said that I can always exchange the strap for the black/gold combo as long as the strap I have bought hasn’t been worn. Tried the orange with white jeans tonight and the color does really pop. Is the orange too showy though compared to the ‘safer’ gold color? I am keen on thoughts from the forum.

Thanks guys!


----------



## PJW5813

Either is perfectly acceptable; only you know your own personal style and what you wish to achieve by the way you dress and accessorise.


----------



## lovexchanel

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I am wondering what are people’s opinions about Hermes belts for males, as I’m thinking of getting one for my husband. I find that European males, gay males, and dandies wear it quite well, but what about the mediocre sense of style that is found on San Francisco tech males? Will it look too try hard if not worn properly? My best friend says Hermes belts on guys look like it’s “too much” and she would be embarrassed if her man wore it. My trainer thought of rappers when I first brought up Hermes belts for men. Just curious what everyone else thinks. TIA



Yeah I know what both of your friends mean. I have seen a lot of rappers and hip hop singers wear them and in San Francisco, most ppl prefer to a quiet luxury look, so the H logo tends to stand out a bit which they shy away from. In addition, the amount of fakes (tons of them) are being sold on eBay. So many super fakes coming from Bulgaria that tPF and almost 90% of online authenticators won’t even authenticate a H belt because of the superfakes. My opinion is that I’m personally not a fan anymore  I prefer the other belt buckles


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## divinexjanice

averagejoe said:


> I wanted a red belt to match a pair of red dress shoes that I got, and it wasn't easy to match the red. Looked at what a lot of brands offered. The closest was from Hermes (Rouge H, with Gold on the other side, both in Epsom).
> 
> Thankfully this is not black on the other side. I already have two straps that are black on the other side, which means that I only really had 3 colours out of 2 reversible straps before getting this. The gold colour is very close to the Fauve Barenia on my other belt, so I hope the Barenia darkens a bit over time to make the two colours more different.
> 
> By the way (hope this wasn't already discussed here), but I noticed that the box is very different from the previous. It's taller, and it doesn't come with the spiral mould to store the belt. Comes with a nice dust bag, though.
> 
> View attachment 4013605
> View attachment 4013606



I was told by my SA that it will come with either or. So if it has the spiral it won't have a dustbag for the belt and vice versa. I just got a strap a few weeks ago and it came with a spiral no dustbag so I asked my SA and got that response.


----------



## divinexjanice

lovexchanel said:


> Yeah I know what both of your friends mean. I have seen a lot of rappers and hip hop singers wear them and in San Francisco, most ppl prefer to a quiet luxury look, so the H logo tends to stand out a bit which they shy away from. In addition, the amount of fakes (tons of them) are being sold on eBay. So many super fakes coming from Bulgaria that tPF and almost 90% of online authenticators won’t even authenticate a H belt because of the superfakes. My opinion is that I’m personally not a fan anymore  I prefer the other belt buckles



When you say 90% won't, do you know any in the 10% that will? Because I haven't found an and am genuinely curious.


----------



## sheanabelle

_Lee said:


> Hermes swapped my belt but didn't have my colour combo, so I've now got black/etoupe. Etoupe is actually such a nice versatile colour in real life!


That's what I have, I love to wear both sides!


----------



## lovexchanel

divinexjanice said:


> When you say 90% won't, do you know any in the 10% that will? Because I haven't found an and am genuinely curious.



some consignment stores authenticate in person by hand but they wont provide a proof of authentication  it's really a case by case basis from what others have told me on the H discussion forums, you'll have to ask around. i had the H buckle purchased from the store (2011/2012) and i saw one on eBay for $150 from a seller and it looked exactly like mines, even the matte texture on the back and the hermes stamp was so finely etched that it looks believable.. the only way i knew it was fake was because the seller was selling 10 of the exact same belt buckle, and all his feedback was 100% (possibly from ppl not knowing they aren't real) for the belt buckles. that's why it's almost impossible to get an authentication anywhere. i believe i was told the superfakes (coming from bulgaria) are easy to manufacture since they're molded from a molten metal and then machine polished with a rotating rubber belt, finally they are electroplated with gold or palladium. similar to how Hermes makes them. the whole process is machine made when it comes to metals, thus the influx of superfakes

i attached some pictures of the superfakes coming from bulgaria (note this is the older style of the belt buckle they are replicating) .. the new ones have serial numbers now (to reduce the number of superfakes) but back then Hermes did not use number marking. this person on eBay is selling 10 Hermes buckles right now and all his feedback is from ppl purchasing the belt buckles. either it's a superfake (likely) or he works for hermes (which i doubt because there's no way he could be selling so many of these belt buckles without H knowing and also Hermes has used number marking on the constance H belt buckles for more than 5 years now, they aren't making the H belt buckles like these anymore) -- please correct me if i'm wrong, but this is based on buying belt buckles from hermes since 2011 and also based on back dated posts from other members on this thread, you can search back to see pictures


----------



## averagejoe

Amy_luxury_fashion said:


> I just purchased my first H belt in the 24mm width from the H store in Melbourne today and there were no mounds in the box- just two separate dust bags for the leather strap and the silver buckle.  I got the black/orange combo which has literally arrived from France in their latest drop but was really undecided between the black/orange or the black/gold version. Thought the orange is a classic Hermes color and gives a nice pop of color compared to the gold as I don’t really like the white stitching on the gold. The SA said that I can always exchange the strap for the black/gold combo as long as the strap I have bought hasn’t been worn. Tried the orange with white jeans tonight and the color does really pop. Is the orange too showy though compared to the ‘safer’ gold color? I am keen on thoughts from the forum.
> 
> Thanks guys!


I think that the orange isn't too showy at all. If you want to match it with a bit of orange somewhere else in your outfit, then perhaps get an Hermes Twilly with a bit of orange in the design, and then tie it on the handles of your handbag or around your neck. It'll balance out the orange in your outfit.


----------



## Caramella-thing

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if they discontinued CDC buckle that would fit 32mm strap? I have only been seeing 24mm...Thank you!


----------



## shrpthorn

Caramella-thing said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if they discontinued CDC buckle that would fit 32mm strap? I have only been seeing 24mm...Thank you!


I believe the CDC buckle for 32 mm strap is still readily available in silver colour and rose gold. Impossible to find in yellow gold anymore - or at least I have been searching for a couple years in H-stores around the world with zero success.


----------



## Susimoo

My latest Hermès purchase. I originally left the store with a 24mm black and gold belt with a shiny silver H buckle. I think it’s referred to as the mini Constance belt. As I was leaving the store, delighted with my purchase, a very beautiful, stylish woman was walking in wearing a mid blue belt in 32mm. 
That put doubt into my mind. 
Especially as my next purchase will likely be the black Kelly belt. 

A few days later I emailed my SA and told him about how I felt. One week later I chose this!

It’s black and etain 32mm with a brushed finish buckle (as I’m clumsy [emoji16])

First day wearing it. I’m very very happy with it.


----------



## Amy_luxury_fashion

averagejoe said:


> I think that the orange isn't too showy at all. If you want to match it with a bit of orange somewhere else in your outfit, then perhaps get an Hermes Twilly with a bit of orange in the design, and then tie it on the handles of your handbag or around your neck. It'll balance out the orange in your outfit.


Thanks !


----------



## Caramella-thing

shrpthorn said:


> I believe the CDC buckle for 32 mm strap is still readily available in silver colour and rose gold. Impossible to find in yellow gold anymore - or at least I have been searching for a couple years in H-stores around the world with zero success.


I just talked to my SA and she said they stopped making CDC buckle in 32mm in any color


----------



## helenvan

Does anyone know how likely London Heathrow Terminal 3 store will stock H belt buckle & Reversible leather strap belt 32 mm? I am traveling in May and would like to purchase one.


----------



## lovexchanel

Caramella-thing said:


> I just talked to my SA and she said they stopped making CDC buckle in 32mm in any color



i just went to the store yesterday and they still had them! they also come in size 24mm now too, i saw them in silver and permabrass


----------



## Monsieur Candie

lovexchanel said:


> some consignment stores authenticate in person by hand but they wont provide a proof of authentication  it's really a case by case basis from what others have told me on the H discussion forums, you'll have to ask around. i had the H buckle purchased from the store (2011/2012) and i saw one on eBay for $150 from a seller and it looked exactly like mines, even the matte texture on the back and the hermes stamp was so finely etched that it looks believable.. the only way i knew it was fake was because the seller was selling 10 of the exact same belt buckle, and all his feedback was 100% (possibly from ppl not knowing they aren't real) for the belt buckles. that's why it's almost impossible to get an authentication anywhere. i believe i was told the superfakes (coming from bulgaria) are easy to manufacture since they're molded from a molten metal and then machine polished with a rotating rubber belt, finally they are electroplated with gold or palladium. similar to how Hermes makes them. the whole process is machine made when it comes to metals, thus the influx of superfakes
> 
> i attached some pictures of the superfakes coming from bulgaria (note this is the older style of the belt buckle they are replicating) .. the new ones have serial numbers now (to reduce the number of superfakes) but back then Hermes did not use number marking. this person on eBay is selling 10 Hermes buckles right now and all his feedback is from ppl purchasing the belt buckles. either it's a superfake (likely) or he works for hermes (which i doubt because there's no way he could be selling so many of these belt buckles without H knowing and also Hermes has used number marking on the constance H belt buckles for more than 5 years now, they aren't making the H belt buckles like these anymore) -- please correct me if i'm wrong, but this is based on buying belt buckles from hermes since 2011 and also based on back dated posts from other members on this thread, you can search back to see pictures


I believe these fakes on eBay which come from Bulgaria are produced in China. Also I think they are  are not electroplated with any gold or palladium.


----------



## NewBeeUn

Relative question here but are these belts 'worth it' I tried one on today and fell in love but the price imo was too high for  something not as versatile as say a pair of shoes


----------



## PJW5813

with the belt kit belts you get two for the price of one
because of the contrasted leathers,
you can't do that with a pair of shoes
and you don't have the further expenditure of resoling (unless you just discard them when worn)
they are as 'worth it' as any item of Hermes that you choose to spend ten times more on  than a less expensive alternative


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## zodiac_thr

NewBeeUn said:


> Relative question here but are these belts 'worth it' I tried one on today and fell in love but the price imo was too high for  something not as versatile as say a pair of shoes


I think these belts could be worth it if you have more than one. One buckle and one strap you "kind of" have 2 belts. Two buckles and two straps, then you "kind of" have 8 belts!


----------



## zodiac_thr

Caramella-thing said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if they discontinued CDC buckle that would fit 32mm strap? I have only been seeing 24mm...Thank you!


I think they discontinued it because they pulled all of it down (at least from the Hermes Canada site) and it was at the sale in Toronto. HTH


----------



## perthhermes

NewBeeUn said:


> Relative question here but are these belts 'worth it' I tried one on today and fell in love but the price imo was too high for  something not as versatile as say a pair of shoes



Totally worth it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

NewBeeUn said:


> Relative question here but are these belts 'worth it' I tried one on today and fell in love but the price imo was too high for  something not as versatile as say a pair of shoes





PJW5813 said:


> with the belt kit belts you get two for the price of one
> because of the contrasted leathers,
> you can't do that with a pair of shoes
> and you don't have the further expenditure of resoling (unless you just discard them when worn)
> they are as 'worth it' as any item of Hermes that you choose to spend ten times more on  than a less expensive alternative



It depends whether you wear belts a lot. If you do then it's a staple wardrobe piece that you can wear for years to come (provided that the fit is still good). I got one for my jeans but I think I would have used it more if I got one for my waist. However, I had plenty of waist belts so I got one for my jeans. 

The quality is excellent and it won't go out of style. Whether it's worth it depends on how often you would use it.


----------



## afsweet

nycmamaofone said:


> It depends whether you wear belts a lot. If you do then it's a staple wardrobe piece that you can wear for years to come (provided that the fit is still good). I got one for my jeans but I think I would have used it more if I got one for my waist. However, I had plenty of waist belts so I got one for my jeans.
> 
> The quality is excellent and it won't go out of style. Whether it's worth it depends on how often you would use it.



totally agree. the belts are beautiful, but i personally don't wear belts that often. when i do, i keep all other accessories to a minimal because H belts look a bit flashy (especially if you're wearing color straps and not neutrals). if you don't wear belts often, i'd suggest starting with a neutral strap like black and gold.


----------



## elly_fong

Hi I am very new to H and wanted to get a 32mm belt.

I had my eyes on Rider Belt Buckle but gosh, there are so many types of leather to choose from!

The leather combination is confusing me, any suggestion which leather is better for H belt?


----------



## elly_fong

elly_fong said:


> Hi I am very new to H and wanted to get a 32mm belt.
> 
> I had my eyes on Rider Belt Buckle but gosh, there are so many types of leather to choose from!
> 
> The leather combination is confusing me, any suggestion which leather is better for H belt?


By the way, i had just gotten a 13mm belt last month and would like to share my joy [emoji5] 

Hope all the experts can help me in my silly questions on top. Looking forward my very first 32mm belt [emoji1]


----------



## averagejoe

elly_fong said:


> By the way, i had just gotten a 13mm belt last month and would like to share my joy [emoji5]
> 
> Hope all the experts can help me in my silly questions on top. Looking forward my very first 32mm belt [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073434


Lovely!!!

I'm not an expert in Hermes belts, but from my experience, I like Epsom and Togo for belts the most. They are more scratch and stain resistant in my opinion. They have some belts that are Epsom on both sides now which is nice (check out the men's 32 mm belt kits which also work well on women). 

I have a Box calfskin version with Togo on the other side that is on the delicate side. Box leather is very smooth and polished so it shows scratches easily. I also have a Barenia version with Swift calfskin on the other side, and the Barenia is wonderful and can darken overtime as it develops a rich patina. It just may not end up being the same colour as when you first purchased it.


----------



## elly_fong

averagejoe said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> I'm not an expert in Hermes belts, but from my experience, I like Epsom and Togo for belts the most. They are more scratch and stain resistant in my opinion. They have some belts that are Epsom on both sides now which is nice (check out the men's 32 mm belt kits which also work well on women).
> 
> I have a Box calfskin version with Togo on the other side that is on the delicate side. Box leather is very smooth and polished so it shows scratches easily. I also have a Barenia version with Swift calfskin on the other side, and the Barenia is wonderful and can darken overtime as it develops a rich patina. It just may not end up being the same colour as when you first purchased it.


I didn't realize I place my buckle in the wrong direction until I look back my post. So embarrassing!  

Thanks @averagejoe for the useful tips! I get to know a little more on the leather now


----------



## myachillesheel

I finally purchased my first Hermes belt. I bought this style for $960 including tax as I found that this one was the best looking at the store. Now, I have my own concern as I am not sure if this is a timeless model. I realized that they have been changing patterns on buckles on their stores and website, and my concern is that if this will only be a seasonal thing; I honestly am not looking to get one when new season comes. I bought a Hermes belt hoping that I can wear this for years without anyone seeing it as "old season" model. Do you think that Hermes buckles with patterns aside the original one are seasonal though? This is my first Hermes purchase so I am not sure if this works like other brands such as Gucci or SLP. The original plain H buckle does not look as great as this one IMO and looking at how many counterfeits have been around that style is not too appealing for me.




This is the Guillochee style buckle which I like a lot but being timeless is a priority for me. Any thoughts? Should I exchange this with the original plain H buckle instead?


----------



## PJW5813

The Guillochee finish has been available for many years - so no fears there
It is probably more resistant to minor scratches that the classic polished finish
Timeless is in the eye of the beholder
and Hermes is timeless by its very nature

There are more seasonal options in the availability of various leathers and only someone with encyclopaedic knowledge  of Hermes would know if this or that was only available in a particular season

Be confident in your own style - if anyone recognises that you are wearing Hermes, they will know that you have spent ten times more than you need to have done 
If fakes or last season's stock worries you, only buy anonymous items


----------



## nekochama

Hi! Do any of you have a range of belt strap sizes? My first belt strap was fitted when I was wearing very high waisted pants, and I was right between sizes. The sales specialist encouraged me to go with the smaller size (85). So I ended up buying another strap for non super high rise jeans (90). And now I find I may need bigger size for boyfriend jeans! Yes, I have had extra holes punched. But the belt strap width I love (42mm) is being discontinued, so I feel I should get a variety of colors while I can, and have those in different sizes. Is this crazy? I just have never found a belt the quality of Hermes, they are simply exquisite. I wear belts daily, and I dress in mostly jeans. Larger belts suit me - I am tall. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Ladybaga

Here is my newest addition. 24cm yellow Togo on one side with barenia (or swift gold, I can’t tell what it is) with a Constance lizard inlay buckle in sesame. I love how it is the same tone as the yellow.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> Here is my newest addition. 24cm yellow Togo on one side with barenia (or swift gold, I can’t tell what it is) with a Constance lizard inlay buckle in sesame. I love how it is the same tone as the yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086278


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! So fun and looks fantastic on you LBG!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! So fun and looks fantastic on you LBG!!!


Thank you IF!! I remember your lizard Constance buckle from a few years ago. YOU are my inspiration! Congrats again on your new Goldie!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Ladybaga

nekochama said:


> Hi! Do any of you have a range of belt strap sizes? My first belt strap was fitted when I was wearing very high waisted pants, and I was right between sizes. The sales specialist encouraged me to go with the smaller size (85). So I ended up buying another strap for non super high rise jeans (90). And now I find I may need bigger size for boyfriend jeans! Yes, I have had extra holes punched. But the belt strap width I love (42mm) is being discontinued, so I feel I should get a variety of colors while I can, and have those in different sizes. Is this crazy? I just have never found a belt the quality of Hermes, they are simply exquisite. I wear belts daily, and I dress in mostly jeans. Larger belts suit me - I am tall. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



Hi nekochama!
I buy a variety of sizes as well. This is very common among belt enthusiasts. I have 75, 80, mostly 85 and one 90. I’m super long waisted, so midrise sometimes translates as lowrise on me. I like the 75s to use on my waist with dresses.


----------



## nekochama

Ladybaga said:


> Hi nekochama!
> I buy a variety of sizes as well. This is very common among belt enthusiasts. I have 75, 80, mostly 85 and one 90. I’m super long waisted, so midrise sometimes translates as lowrise on me. I like the 75s to use on my waist with dresses.


 
Hi! Thank you so much for your reply. I have a smallish true waist but my hips flare out, so each 1/2 inch down my body really adds up... I am so glad I'm not the only one to find the need for an array of sizes. Do you still punch extra holes? I did, but found that the biggest/smallest did not comfortably cover all of my pant rises. And I hear lower rises could be coming back into fashion again. I haven't even thought about a dress/skirt belt yet...

It sounds like you have a beautiful collection! May I ask what leather(s) you like best? I am pretty rough on my stuff, and was thinking epsom is the best for me. Or chamonix, if I don't get caught in the rain. But the epsom is pretty stiff, I am hoping it will soften up with time and conform to my curves a bit. 

(BTW - Is it considered objectionable to see those extra belt holes beyond the classic Hermes three?) 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ladybaga

nekochama said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your reply. I have a smallish true waist but my hips flare out, so each 1/2 inch down my body really adds up... I am so glad I'm not the only one to find the need for an array of sizes. Do you still punch extra holes? I did, but found that the biggest/smallest did not comfortably cover all of my pant rises. And I hear lower rises could be coming back into fashion again. I haven't even thought about a dress/skirt belt yet...
> 
> It sounds like you have a beautiful collection! May I ask what leather(s) you like best? I am pretty rough on my stuff, and was thinking epsom is the best for me. Or chamonix, if I don't get caught in the rain. But the epsom is pretty stiff, I am hoping it will soften up with time and conform to my curves a bit.
> 
> (BTW - Is it considered objectionable to see those extra belt holes beyond the classic Hermes three?)
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi! I don’t think there is anything wrong with adding extra holes and having them show. I have some like this and it just makes the belt more versatile. I’ll attach the latest pic of my collection to show the variety of leathers. Most are Togo on one side and box on the other. I have some Epsom ones too which start out stiff but do soften with wear. Good luck on your belt adventures. They really are a fun addition to the wardrobe.


----------



## m_ichele

For those who have had their belts for a long time, do the belt holes stretch out and become too loose?


----------



## nekochama

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4087168
> 
> Hi! I don’t think there is anything wrong with adding extra holes and having them show. I have some like this and it just makes the belt more versatile. I’ll attach the latest pic of my collection to show the variety of leathers. Most are Togo on one side and box on the other. I have some Epsom ones too which start out stiff but do soften with wear. Good luck on your belt adventures. They really are a fun addition to the wardrobe.



Oh my gawd... you have the ultimate collection! The belt strap colors... the buckles! Wow. You have a great sense of color and texture. And give me inspiration! 

I have a box CDC PHW and love it, but did not like box leather in belt form for me - I am a rough rider. I live in NYC, so I am always out in the elements (can't drive). BTW - do you know if I cannot get water/rain drops on a box CDC?

Anyhow, I now feel emboldened to expand my belt collection to include a variety of sizes... and now, thanks to you, more buckles! The 42mm suits my 5'9" 135lb frame best, but I think you have some buckle options only available to the smaller sizes there. I particularly love the ones that look like an oval with a stroke through it - almost like a pretzel. I am sure there is a proper name for it. Anyhow, it looks incredibly stylish to me. I also adore your newest kit in the mustard colors - just stunning. You have got a helluva an eye. 

So far, I have the Constance H in brushed silver and the Mors in silver. I have a hankering for the Constance H in brushed gold, but am afraid of looking too flashy in the 42mm size, even though the proportion suits me best. I think it is the rapper effect (and I am a huge gansta rap fan)! But I love the big H, personally speaking. The H is stylized to me, a bit abstract. But is it too showy, to the casual observer? 

And as the 42mm is being replaced by the 38mm, I feel pressure to buy NOW. I tried the 38mm on at the boutique, and it looked anemic on me. I feel like "me" in big-n-bold. Think larger scale Patricia Von Musulin and Georg Jensen. Although, when I wear gold/rose gold, it is always delicate Catbird or smaller scale inheritance pieces. 

Anyhow, thank you SO MUCH for sharing your wisdom - and collection - with me. I am really excited to explore more! XOXO


----------



## Ladybaga

nekochama said:


> Oh my gawd... you have the ultimate collection! The belt strap colors... the buckles! Wow. You have a great sense of color and texture. And give me inspiration!
> 
> I have a box CDC PHW and love it, but did not like box leather in belt form for me - I am a rough rider. I live in NYC, so I am always out in the elements (can't drive). BTW - do you know if I cannot get water/rain drops on a box CDC?
> 
> Anyhow, I now feel emboldened to expand my belt collection to include a variety of sizes... and now, thanks to you, more buckles! The 42mm suits my 5'9" 135lb frame best, but I think you have some buckle options only available to the smaller sizes there. I particularly love the ones that look like an oval with a stroke through it - almost like a pretzel. I am sure there is a proper name for it. Anyhow, it looks incredibly stylish to me. I also adore your newest kit in the mustard colors - just stunning. You have got a helluva an eye.
> 
> So far, I have the Constance H in brushed silver and the Mors in silver. I have a hankering for the Constance H in brushed gold, but am afraid of looking too flashy in the 42mm size, even though the proportion suits me best. I think it is the rapper effect (and I am a huge gansta rap fan)! But I love the big H, personally speaking. The H is stylized to me, a bit abstract. But is it too showy, to the casual observer?
> 
> And as the 42mm is being replaced by the 38mm, I feel pressure to buy NOW. I tried the 38mm on at the boutique, and it looked anemic on me. I feel like "me" in big-n-bold. Think larger scale Patricia Von Musulin and Georg Jensen. Although, when I wear gold/rose gold, it is always delicate Catbird or smaller scale inheritance pieces.
> 
> Anyhow, thank you SO MUCH for sharing your wisdom - and collection - with me. I am really excited to explore more! XOXO



Thank you so much for your kind complements! Your enthusiasm jumps off of the page!! You are off to a great start on your belt collection! Brush palladium is beautiful as is your mors! As far as the gold H (Constance buckle) I was worried that it would be too flashy, but it really isn't.
Mine is in the 24 size, so it is pretty small.  I do have a constance bag with a big gold H on it and  love it to bits!  Flashy? I thought so at first but then quickly got over that. It really depends on what you like.  As I have gotten older, I really could care less about what people think of how I dress.  I think a brushed gold H buckle would be so pretty. That and/or a rose gold hardware one.  (ARGGGH! When does the madness for more stop? Never.) I haven't seen the 38mm straps yet.  I'll have to ask my SA about those.  As far as the box leather is concerned, I have heard that it can blister when wet, but in a CDC bracelet, I would just be careful to dab off any raindrops. Don't smudge them in, just see if you can lightly wipe them off? My CDCs are in swift and croc, so I know that in a major downpour, I shouldn't wear it.  I guess if I were wearing one of those and it looked like rain was imminent, I would carry a zip lock baggie in my purse to throw it in that until the storm passes.  Box leather owners can chime in.  Have fun on your Hermes journey!


----------



## nekochama

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you so much for your kind complements! Your enthusiasm jumps off of the page!! You are off to a great start on your belt collection! Brush palladium is beautiful as is your mors! As far as the gold H (Constance buckle) I was worried that it would be too flashy, but it really isn't.
> Mine is in the 24 size, so it is pretty small.  I do have a constance bag with a big gold H on it and  love it to bits!  Flashy? I thought so at first but then quickly got over that. It really depends on what you like.  As I have gotten older, I really could care less about what people think of how I dress.  I think a brushed gold H buckle would be so pretty. That and/or a rose gold hardware one.  (ARGGGH! When does the madness for more stop? Never.) I haven't seen the 38mm straps yet.  I'll have to ask my SA about those.  As far as the box leather is concerned, I have heard that it can blister when wet, but in a CDC bracelet, I would just be careful to dab off any raindrops. Don't smudge them in, just see if you can lightly wipe them off? My CDCs are in swift and croc, so I know that in a major downpour, I shouldn't wear it.  I guess if I were wearing one of those and it looked like rain was imminent, I would carry a zip lock baggie in my purse to throw it in that until the storm passes.  Box leather owners can chime in.  Have fun on your Hermes journey!



Ziploc baggie is a great idea! I wanted to wear a CDC today but a t-storm was a predicted, so I didn't... and it didn't rain at all! Grrr. But your solution works. Does chamonix blister when wet? One of my belt straps (noir/gold) is chamonix on one side. 

The 42mm width buckles are now limited - I don't think there's a rose gold H option. But I will look into it, if the larger online belt strap works out. I am truly between an 85-90, and rolled the dice ordering a 95 for low waisted jeans. But the 42mm are selling out, and I adore the width! I also want an Etain strap, a cool neutral great with denim and grey.  

Thank you for your thoughts on the flashiness of the larger H buckle. I agree - as I get older, I don't care as much what other people think. But I still worry about looking like I'm trying too hard, if you know what I mean. I wear Issey Miyake and Mansur Gavriel bags. Higher end casual wear. But no logos, until that H!


----------



## Ladybaga

nekochama said:


> Ziploc baggie is a great idea! I wanted to wear a CDC today but a t-storm was a predicted, so I didn't... and it didn't rain at all! Grrr. But your solution works. Does chamonix blister when wet? One of my belt straps (noir/gold) is chamonix on one side.
> 
> The 42mm width buckles are now limited - I don't think there's a rose gold H option. But I will look into it, if the larger online belt strap works out. I am truly between an 85-90, and rolled the dice ordering a 95 for low waisted jeans. But the 42mm are selling out, and I adore the width! I also want an Etain strap, a cool neutral great with denim and grey.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts on the flashiness of the larger H buckle. I agree - as I get older, I don't care as much what other people think. But I still worry about looking like I'm trying too hard, if you know what I mean. I wear Issey Miyake and Mansur Gavriel bags. Higher end casual wear. But no logos, until that H!



Not sure if chamonix will blister in the rain.  Hopefully, leather experts can chime in.  The etain strap would be a fantastic neutral! That's another color on my wish list! i would love to get a strap in magnolia and one in vert vertigo. (I really need to stop obsessing.) 

The 95 for low waisted jeans will probably be a great fit.  I wonder if H would cut it down if it is too long? I'm sure the size will be fine, though.  I would rather a strap be too long than too short! It will also save you the hassle in returning it if it were too short.


----------



## nekochama

Ladybaga said:


> Not sure if chamonix will blister in the rain.  Hopefully, leather experts can chime in.  The etain strap would be a fantastic neutral! That's another color on my wish list! i would love to get a strap in magnolia and one in vert vertigo. (I really need to stop obsessing.)
> 
> The 95 for low waisted jeans will probably be a great fit.  I wonder if H would cut it down if it is too long? I'm sure the size will be fine, though.  I would rather a strap be too long than too short! It will also save you the hassle in returning it if it were too short.



I love your bold color choices! I'm a total neutral hound. My H colors so far are black, gold, vert anglais, fauve barenia and bordeaux (just SLG). 

I have never heard of Hermes shortening a belt. Just of them adding up to two holes. We shall see if the 95 works with two extra holes (they are totally sold out of 42mm 90s in Etain.) Today I wore my 90 with high waisted jeans, using the extra-small hole I had added. It was supposed to rain, so I opted for that epsom in 90! Too afraid to wear the 85 chamomix in rainy weather. I need to research more so I can feel safe wearing various leathers in all sorts of weather. I can't imagine taking CDCs off every time I wash my hands!

I hope the 95 Etain works out. If not, I can always explore the new 38mm when it becomes more available. But I feel like I need those extra 4mm... I like big!


----------



## nekochama

m_ichele said:


> For those who have had their belts for a long time, do the belt holes stretch out and become too loose?



Hi! I am not a longtime Hermes belt owner but did research this before buying. My impression is that the holes might stretch if you wear your belt too tight. This is why I was a little miffed that I had to add a hole to my first belt - the SA fit me in high waist pants quite snugly. 

I hope longterm H belt owners chime in, as I am curious about their experiences, too!


----------



## papertiger

nekochama said:


> Hi! I am not a longtime Hermes belt owner but did research this before buying. My impression is that the holes might stretch if you wear your belt too tight. This is why I was a little miffed that I had to add a hole to my first belt - the SA fit me in high waist pants quite snugly.
> 
> I hope longterm H belt owners chime in, as I am curious about their experiences, too!



 This is true. The holes will stretch if the belt it too tight. If the belt is too tight and worn a lot you may eventually put stress on the whole strap. Also best not to yank off but lift carefully until the hole loosens a tiny bit.

The belt should be ideally bought to wear to fit on the middle hole. I have 3 belt straps, 2 to fit on my natural waist and the other with jeans and is therefore 2cm longer.


----------



## nekochama

papertiger said:


> This is true. The holes will stretch if the belt it too tight. If the belt is too tight and worn a lot you may eventually put stress on the whole strap. Also best not to yank off but lift carefully until the hold looses a tiny bit.
> 
> The belt should be ideally bought to wear to fit on the middle hole. I have 3 belt straps, 2 to fit on my natural waist and the other with jeans and is therefore 2cm longer.



Is 2cm longer a bigger belt size? I also notice some store their buckles and straps separately. I think this may help keep the integrity of the buckle hole intact and plan on doing the same in my closet!


----------



## nekochama

MarkB1219 said:


> I was a bit fed up with the long waits and sky-high prices, too. Now I always get my belts for Hermes buckle from CasaNova1948.
> 
> It's a leather boutique in Italy (CasaNova 1948) that does _personalized_ belts/belt straps. Great quality without the ridiculous prices since they get their raw materials from Florence.
> 
> Here's the latest addition to my collection! I absolutely love it!!
> 
> casanova1948.com/en/belt-straps-for-hermes-buckles-16



Sorry, I am confused. Are these fakes?


----------



## papertiger

nekochama said:


> Is 2cm longer a bigger belt size? I also notice some store their buckles and straps separately. I think this may help keep the integrity of the buckle hole intact and plan on doing the same in my closet!



Basically the next strap size up. 
I store my buckles separately but that's also because I don't wear them everyday and have 2 buckles between 3 straps (I only like one model belt buckle, sometimes wear the buckle as a scarf ring). 

If someone wears their belt everyday it will eventually get (nicely) worn, there would be no advantage to taking it apart every night. These things are meant to be used.


----------



## nekochama

papertiger said:


> Basically the next strap size up.
> I store my buckles separately but that's also because I don't wear them everyday and have 2 buckles between 3 straps (I only like one model belt buckle, sometimes wear the buckle as a scarf ring).
> 
> If someone wears their belt everyday it will eventually get (nicely) worn, there would be no advantage to taking it apart every night. These things are meant to be used.



Good point - putting the buckle in and out for each wear could cause a little loosening.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## nekochama

Quick question: Is adding two belt holes to a Hermes belt the equivalent of bringing it up or down a size? Will Hermes only add two? Thanks!


----------



## WilliamLion

nekochama said:


> Quick question: Is adding two belt holes to a Hermes belt the equivalent of bringing it up or down a size? Will Hermes only add two? Thanks!



Hermes can add two holes for free.
Adding holes means bring it down a size I think


----------



## Lostinlondon

After only just over 1 year, the holes on mine have definitely stretched a fair bit. This, I was explained by the SA, is mainly because I did not initially fit the buckle properly. The stud must be pushed all the way down the hole at the “starting” end of the strap (hope that makes sense). I’m also guilty of wearing mine most days, switching sides to match my outfit on that day. This will put additional pressure on the holes.


----------



## nekochama

WilliamLion said:


> Hermes can add two holes for free.
> Adding holes means bring it down a size I think



Thank you!


----------



## Serva1

Glad the H belt tread has had a lot of action lately. Just sharing my ” belt habits”. I’m size 85 but initially bought many 90s because I wore low waisted jeans. Nowadays mostly midrise. Very soon, also after some SAs remarked they think I’m an 85, I changed to the right size. Had to put additional holes to my 90s. 

I prefer the size 32, glad I bought mine before H swiched to 24 for women. I have two 24s, bought them mainly because of the lizzard buckles but so far never worn them. One of them is a size 80, had to put an extra hole at the boutique, to be worn with a dress. I got two 13mm as a present but never worn them either. 

I always need a belt with pants so unlike so many other people I never take off the buckles. I just put the linen pouch on the buckle and store the belts flat in my closet. I have several of the same combo so that I don’t have to use the reverse size. My favourite colours are white, black and blue and favourite buckles are the Touaregs. Like so many I want my belts to match my bags, both leather type and colour. Here are some pics from the archives. Not all belts in my collection but most.







View attachment 4090824


----------



## nekochama

Serva1 said:


> Glad the H belt tread has had a lot of action lately. Just sharing my ” belt habits”. I’m size 85 but initially bought many 90s because I wore low waisted jeans. Nowadays mostly midrise. Very soon, also after some SAs remarked they think I’m an 85, I changed to the right size. Had to put additional holes to my 90s.
> 
> I prefer the size 32, glad I bought mine before H swiched to 24 for women. I have two 24s, bought them mainly because of the lizzard buckles but so far never worn them. One of them is a size 80, had to put an extra hole at the boutique, to be worn with a dress. I got two 13mm as a present but never worn them either.
> 
> I always need a belt with pants so unlike so many other people I never take off the buckles. I just put the linen pouch on the buckle and store the belts flat in my closet. I have several of the same combo so that I don’t have to use the reverse size. My favourite colours are white, black and blue and favourite buckles are the Touaregs. Like so many I want my belts to match my bags, both leather type and colour. Here are some pics from the archives. Not all belts in my collection but most.
> 
> View attachment 4090820
> 
> View attachment 4090821
> 
> View attachment 4090822
> 
> View attachment 4090824



Wow! I love your photos! Thanks so much for sharing them. 

Making a large belt smaller doesn't bother me as the extra holes will not show on the tighter setting. However, my first belt fitting (85) was quite snug (I don't want to stretch the holes) and can only be worn with my ultra high waisted pants. I added another hole, but then got a 90 Noir/Vert Anglais for my regular high rises. That SA encouraged me to add two holes for my midrise BF jeans, but they show, which kinda irks me. So, since the 42mm is  being phased out, I bought a 95 Noir/Etain (gorgeous) and will have two holes to make it smaller for my midrise BF jeans. This way the holes won't show. And I have the option of having a  bigger belt in the width I love should lower rise come back into style. 

I have a smallish waist that flairs out quickly into my hips, so the 42mm width has a lot of work to do to fit well on various rises on my body. 

I absolutely love your belt collection, and can't wait to try more buckles with the new 38mm someday.


----------



## nekochama

Lostinlondon said:


> After only just over 1 year, the holes on mine have definitely stretched a fair bit. This, I was explained by the SA, is mainly because I did not initially fit the buckle properly. The stud must be pushed all the way down the hole at the “starting” end of the strap (hope that makes sense). I’m also guilty of wearing mine most days, switching sides to match my outfit on that day. This will put additional pressure on the holes.



This is good to know, thanks! It's a shame wearing both sides puts more pressure on the holes... That's the best part of having Hermes belt kits - the variety!


----------



## Serva1

nekochama said:


> Wow! I love your photos! Thanks so much for sharing them.
> 
> Making a large belt smaller doesn't bother me as the extra holes will not show on the tighter setting. However, my first belt fitting (85) was quite snug (I don't want to stretch the holes) and can only be worn with my ultra high waisted pants. I added another hole, but then got a 90 Noir/Vert Anglais for my regular high rises. That SA encouraged me to add two holes for my midrise BF jeans, but they show, which kinda irks me. So, since the 42mm is  being phased out, I bought a 95 Noir/Etain (gorgeous) and will have two holes to make it smaller for my midrise BF jeans. This way the holes won't show. And I have the option of having a  bigger belt in the width I love should lower rise come back into style.
> 
> I have a smallish waist that flairs out quickly into my hips, so the 42mm width has a lot of work to do to fit well on various rises on my body.
> 
> I absolutely love your belt collection, and can't wait to try more buckles with the new 38mm someday.



Thank you, making a large belt smaller with extra holes doesn’t bother me either, as long as the holes don’t show. My nieces will inherit more of the duplicate 90s, because now I know which ones are my favourites. I don’t have any Constance buckles nor 42s or 38s and future will show if my collection will expand. The Kelly belt is wonderful with dresses since it’s one size fits all. But I do like my H belts and having options [emoji3]

The reason why why I don’t have wider belts is probably that I enjoy my Maxi Twillies tied around my waist when I like a wider option, mostly for dresses of course.


----------



## nekochama

Serva1 said:


> Thank you, making a large belt smaller with extra holes doesn’t bother me either, as long as the holes don’t show. My nieces will inherit more of the duplicate 90s, because now I know which ones are my favourites. I don’t have any Constance buckles nor 42s or 38s and future will show if my collection will expand. The Kelly belt is wonderful with dresses since it’s one size fits all. But I do like my H belts and having options [emoji3]
> 
> The reason why why I don’t have wider belts is probably that I enjoy my Maxi Twillies tied around my waist when I like a wider option, mostly for dresses of course.


. 

I just bought my first Maxi Twilly today! It’s so beautiful... I’ll have to experiment with using it as a belt. I’m pretty tomboy style and rarely wear dresses, but I love the look of a slender belt on a dress. I’m tall and wear mostly jeans or black pants with tees and leather jackets. The larger scale belts suit me best, and every Hermes SA has agreed! The 42mm belt is now my most narrow. I’m 5’9” 135 and need heft to balance me out. Plus, all those jeans! 

Your nieces are incredibly lucky to get your 90s, that’s my ideal size! Plus Hermes for a young woman? I’ve waited decades to get here. You’re an amazing aunt!


----------



## Serva1

nekochama said:


> .
> 
> I just bought my first Maxi Twilly today! It’s so beautiful... I’ll have to experiment with using it as a belt. I’m pretty tomboy style and rarely wear dresses, but I love the look of a slender belt on a dress. I’m tall and wear mostly jeans or black pants with tees and leather jackets. The larger scale belts suit me best, and every Hermes SA has agreed! The 42mm belt is now my most narrow. I’m 5’9” 135 and need heft to balance me out. Plus, all those jeans!
> 
> Your nieces are incredibly lucky to get your 90s, that’s my ideal size! Plus Hermes for a young woman? I’ve waited decades to get here. You’re an amazing aunt!



So nice to hear about your style [emoji3] Thank you, I spoil my nieces to pieces [emoji173]️ but they are doing well at school and with their studies so I like to reward their hard work. My oldest niece is about to graduate and there is a B35 she chose herself in Paris waiting for her in an orange box with a matching 32 belt and buckle ( been waiting for 2 yrs). 

I think the 42 looks great for your proportions, I can imagine that the leather jackets also work stylewise with a bit more leather around the waist or boots. I’m 5’6” and small/medium for reference so the 32s are good on me. The slimmer 24s don’t fill the beltloops in jeans, but the 32s are perfect, so the 24s are stricktly for dresses. If I was really petite I think the 24s would look great with jeans.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I'm a belt newbie and I recently purchased my first belt kit with a PHW H buckle.  I was wondering if I can purchase another buckle only or do I need to get another strap too?


----------



## Bagisa

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I'm a belt newbie and I recently purchased my first belt kit with a PHW H buckle.  I was wondering if I can purchase another buckle only or do I need to get another strap too?



I don’t think the buckles are sold separately.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Bagisa said:


> I don’t think the buckles are sold separately.


Thank you.  That's really too bad. I rarely wear belts so I don't need another one, just wanted a gold buckle too.


----------



## Serva1

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I'm a belt newbie and I recently purchased my first belt kit with a PHW H buckle.  I was wondering if I can purchase another buckle only or do I need to get another strap too?



The only buckle you can buy separately is the Touareg (engraved sterling silver).


----------



## elly_fong

Allow me to share my joy - my first 32mm belt kit, palladiun H Au Carre in Rough H/Gold  [emoji5]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Serva1 said:


> The only buckle you can buy separately is the Touareg (engraved sterling silver).


Thank you.  I will look for a picture of one rights away!


----------



## Serva1

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you.  I will look for a picture of one rights away!





This is one of mine in a more geometric design. There are other designs too but I prefer the classic H. I have another one that is softer, has a more curvy engravings and like it a bit more.


----------



## Brasil

Hello! I want to buy a belt black / brown with a classic buckle H in gold, but I do not know what is better matte or glossy? What more prefer? Need help)))


----------



## PJW5813

Brasil said:


> Hello! I want to buy a belt black / brown with a classic buckle H in gold, but I do not know what is better matte or glossy? What more prefer? Need help)))



The brushed finish for the buckle is more scratch resistant, if that is the kind of thing which would worry you.  You do not have to be obsessive, if you are aware that the polished finish might scratch, that will be enough to be careful when necessary.
If you mean the strap, it is purely a matter of personal preference of which look your like best.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4101267
> 
> This is one of mine in a more geometric design. There are other designs too but I prefer the classic H. I have another one that is softer, has a more curvy engravings and like it a bit more.


Thank you.  I googled some pictures but I didn't see a gold toned one.  Do you know if it's made in gold?


----------



## Serva1

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you.  I googled some pictures but I didn't see a gold toned one.  Do you know if it's made in gold?



No always silver.


----------



## ive_flipped

Any guess on the width of this belt? I love how it looks. 

Does anyone have a 24mm and some 42mm that could share some modelling pics? I’ve scrolled through the many pages and it’s super hard to identify 

Thanks everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 4110321
> 
> 
> Any guess on the width of this belt? I love how it looks.
> 
> Does anyone have a 24mm and some 42mm that could share some modelling pics? I’ve scrolled through the many pages and it’s super hard to identify
> 
> Thanks everyone [emoji4]



Love the outfit!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 4110321
> 
> 
> Any guess on the width of this belt? I love how it looks.
> 
> Does anyone have a 24mm and some 42mm that could share some modelling pics? I’ve scrolled through the many pages and it’s super hard to identify
> 
> Thanks everyone [emoji4]


32 mm.


----------



## Tony Yang

Left to right:

John Lobb buckle (made by Hermes since Hermes owns JL). Strap is JL’s signature museum calf. 

H Tuareg buckle. Togo and Swift strap.

The new Etrier buckle. My new favorite belt buckle, really can wear it anywhere and very very sleek. Strap is Box and Togo.


----------



## Zucnarf

My first H!!!


----------



## dragonette

Hey belt experts, I need your advice. I'm thinking of getting a belt kit for my bf from Paris. I've secretly measured his current belt - it's about 91-92cm circumference when belted. What size belt strap should I be getting? 90 or 95? I also read in this thread that the 42mm is being phased out? His style is rugged and his current belt is this massive chunk of leather and studs. I think anything smaller than 42mm wouldn't suit him. I'm going to email my SA to see if he can hold something for me, but I guess I'd need to figure out his strap size first. TIA!


----------



## zeitaku

H orange belt owners - how versatile is this color? I wear a lot of all black, and don't want to look Halloween-y. I also wear jeans, and do love the color orange with various shades of blue.  I'm curious if the orange belt is a fun neutral, or a definite "pop" of color. TIA!


----------



## PJW5813

dragonette said:


> Hey belt experts, I need your advice. I'm thinking of getting a belt kit for my bf from Paris. I've secretly measured his current belt - it's about 91-92cm circumference when belted. What size belt strap should I be getting? 90 or 95? I also read in this thread that the 42mm is being phased out? His style is rugged and his current belt is this massive chunk of leather and studs. I think anything smaller than 42mm wouldn't suit him. I'm going to email my SA to see if he can hold something for me, but I guess I'd need to figure out his strap size first. TIA!



The Hermes measurement is approximately to the middle of the three holes.
I'm 33" waist and have both 90 and 95s and think the 95 would be a safer bet. Hermes would always add two more holes should you wish. It also depends how he wears it.

FWIW I too like a more rugged belt than the 32mm, but absolutely hated the 42mm H (Constance?) buckle - rather like when ladies ask the question, "is this bag wearing me?"; 38mm is a new size but there was no H buckle option at launch, I have not checked recently.  
It's a really lovely thought, but a massive chunk of leather and studs it ain't!


----------



## elly_fong

dragonette said:


> Hey belt experts, I need your advice. I'm thinking of getting a belt kit for my bf from Paris. I've secretly measured his current belt - it's about 91-92cm circumference when belted. What size belt strap should I be getting? 90 or 95? I also read in this thread that the 42mm is being phased out? His style is rugged and his current belt is this massive chunk of leather and studs. I think anything smaller than 42mm wouldn't suit him. I'm going to email my SA to see if he can hold something for me, but I guess I'd need to figure out his strap size first. TIA!


Hope what I had found here is useful to you 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-288#post-30488339


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Beantownman

You cannot purchase buckles separately. You can purchase additional straps at any time.


----------



## Serva1

Beantownman said:


> You cannot purchase buckles separately. You can purchase additional straps at any time.



Correct but the Touareg buckle is an exception. It can be bought separately at least at FSH I was told, unless they changed the policy.


----------



## Beantownman

Serva1 said:


> Correct but the Touareg buckle is an exception. It can be bought separately at least at FSH I was told, unless they changed the policy.



I’m in Paris now. When I go into the boutique, I will check abs report back.


----------



## dragonette

PJW5813 said:


> The Hermes measurement is approximately to the middle of the three holes.
> I'm 33" waist and have both 90 and 95s and think the 95 would be a safer bet. Hermes would always add two more holes should you wish. It also depends how he wears it.
> 
> FWIW I too like a more rugged belt than the 32mm, but absolutely hated the 42mm H (Constance?) buckle - rather like when ladies ask the question, "is this bag wearing me?"; 38mm is a new size but there was no H buckle option at launch, I have not checked recently.
> It's a really lovely thought, but a massive chunk of leather and studs it ain't!



Thank you so much for your input! That is really helpful. What buckles do you currently have or would suggest? My Paris SA is holding a 42mm Constance buckle for me in brushed silver until I get in. I also saw it in a local H store. I think it looks nice but I guess it may be different when worn in person?


----------



## dragonette

elly_fong said:


> Hope what I had found here is useful to you
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-288#post-30488339



Thanks Elly! x


----------



## elly_fong

dragonette said:


> Thanks Elly! x


Welcome @dragonette Hope u find what u are looking for in FSH


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello! I wanted to find out if anybody had an idea why the original H belts are only listed under Men and not for Women on the website? Were they originally only for men but women buy the men’s anyway? I’m just confused cause everyone has that version but they’re not listed under Women’s Belt on the Hermès website. Also, regarding Las Vegas do they typically keep the H belts in stock at those boutiques? Any intel would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Serva1

The 32 size is at the moment not in production for women. You find more info in the ”Official Hermes Belt Thread”. The design is slightly different for women. As for your question about the Las Vegas store, perhaps you can post it in the ”Las Vegas Hermes” thread [emoji3]


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Serva1 said:


> The 32 size is at the moment not in production for women. You find more info in the ”Official Hermes Belt Thread”. The design is slightly different for women. As for your question about the Las Vegas store, perhaps you can post it in the ”Las Vegas Hermes” thread [emoji3]



Do you know the differences between the men’s and women’s designs for the 32 mm H belt?


----------



## Serva1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Do you know the differences between the men’s and women’s designs for the 32 mm H belt?



Yes, if you look at the strap you can see that where the belt buckle is the women’s belt has a shorter piece of leather with a straight cut 



(my bag and belt)

while the men’s belt has a longer different style of cut near the buckle.



(pic from Hermes.com)

In the Hermès Reference Library you can find a thread with belt pics only that might be interesting for you. The pics are mostly of women’s belts.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Serva1 said:


> Yes, if you look at the strap you can see that where the belt buckle is the women’s belt has a shorter piece of leather with a straight cut
> 
> View attachment 4140693
> 
> (my bag and belt)
> 
> while the men’s belt has a longer different style of cut near the buckle.
> 
> View attachment 4140697
> 
> (pic from Hermes.com)
> 
> In the Hermès Reference Library you can find a thread with belt pics only that might be interesting for you. The pics are mostly of women’s belts.



Yeah that was the only difference I noticed as well, I just didn’t know if there were more. I wonder if they’ll be bringing back the 32 mm for women? Or do you know if some women are buying the men’s version? It’s just my favorite style in the belts.


----------



## Serva1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Yeah that was the only difference I noticed as well, I just didn’t know if there were more. I wonder if they’ll be bringing back the 32 mm for women? Or do you know if some women are buying the men’s version? It’s just my favorite style in the belts.



I haven’t asked about it at FSH, my guess is not for a while. I also love the 32mm and happy that my 32 belt collection is complete. My niece has a couple of belts in the men’s design, she doesn’t mind using them and it is actually very difficult to see the difference when the belts are carried. 

I have a couple of buckles, including the one i just posted, that were always available online for men but I’ve never seen them online for women. Personally I feel the 32 belts are very unisex, for women you could find more purples and pinks of course but the classic gold/ black or orange/black have been available for both. For men at times more options in box or colour combos like bleu de prusse/black.


----------



## PJW5813

The tapered end is a fairly recent offering for men.
Men wear belts with trousers or jeans having belt loops, so the extra length has somewhere to tuck in.
It might not be so good for ladies and dresses because there is no keeper on the belt.
Otherwise I don't see why ladies should not use that style.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Serva1 said:


> I haven’t asked about it at FSH, my guess is not for a while. I also love the 32mm and happy that my 32 belt collection is complete. My niece has a couple of belts in the men’s design, she doesn’t mind using them and it is actually very difficult to see the difference when the belts are carried.
> 
> I have a couple of buckles, including the one i just posted, that were always available online for men but I’ve never seen them online for women. Personally I feel the 32 belts are very unisex, for women you could find more purples and pinks of course but the classic gold/ black or orange/black have been available for both. For men at times more options in box or colour combos like bleu de prusse/black.



Okay I just don’t want to settle just because I feel like I have to have it right now. Why I do so much extra research on belts is because last year I ordered the Gucci GG Marmont belt on their website once it became available in my size in September and did not receive it until two days before Christmas. Come to find out, even though I ordered it under the women’s belts section, they sent me the men’s version that has the pointed end instead of the rounded end that the women’s version has. I matched up the product codes and they matched the version under the men’s section and no longer have it under women’s. Part of me thinks Gucci just sent out so many belts they didn’t bother really checking if it was men’s or women’s and now I wish I had the rounded end. I just don’t want to rush into it if Hermès is planning on bringing back the women’s version with the straight end. Sorry for the long post lol!


----------



## Serva1

PJW5813 said:


> The tapered end is a fairly recent offering for men.
> Men wear belts with trousers or jeans having belt loops, so the extra length has somewhere to tuck in.
> It might not be so good for ladies and dresses because there is no keeper on the belt.
> Otherwise I don't see why ladies should not use that style.



Completely agree. 

I have two belts of the new 24mm reversable line but I can only make them work with a dress and I like my Kelly belt more.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

PJW5813 said:


> The tapered end is a fairly recent offering for men.
> Men wear belts with trousers or jeans having belt loops, so the extra length has somewhere to tuck in.
> It might not be so good for ladies and dresses because there is no keeper on the belt.
> Otherwise I don't see why ladies should not use that style.



Yeah I only plan to wear it with jeans. As long as most don’t see a problem with it, I guess I’m okay! It’s just the OCD in me lol.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I just looked up the #hermesbelt tag on IG and I see sooo many men wearing the straight edge and it looks so weird on them! Lol I’m just so used to seeing it on women I guess but the more I look at the tapered edge, the more I do like it. And some women wear that version and it looks fine! I just think the straight edge looks cleaner to me. Doesn’t make any sense to me why they took it away.


----------



## Serva1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I just looked up the #hermesbelt tag on IG and I see sooo many men wearing the straight edge and it looks so weird on them! Lol I’m just so used to seeing it on women I guess but the more I look at the tapered edge, the more I do like it. And some women wear that version and it looks fine! I just think the straight edge looks cleaner to me. Doesn’t make any sense to me why they took it away.



Hope you find the belt that works for you [emoji3]


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just an update for anyone else who’s wondering: I just called the customer service line for Hermès and they said they are no longer making the straight edge for the 32 mm belt, the new tapered edge is the one they are using now and they are unisex even though it’s listed under men’s only on their website. She said the only belts that will have the straight edge are the 13 mm and 24 mm size and those are listed under women’s.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^good to know! thx


----------



## bagalogist

chincac said:


> playing around with my Kelly belt
> 
> View attachment 3206959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206960


 
beautiful red kelly belt, you rock !
May I ask what red chincac?


----------



## thyme

bagalogist said:


> beautiful red kelly belt, you rock !
> May I ask what red chincac?



Thank you. It is rouge casaque.


----------



## Serva1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just an update for anyone else who’s wondering: I just called the customer service line for Hermès and they said they are no longer making the straight edge for the 32 mm belt, the new tapered edge is the one they are using now and they are unisex even though it’s listed under men’s only on their website. She said the only belts that will have the straight edge are the 13 mm and 24 mm size and those are listed under women’s.



Thank you for the update.


----------



## Wilsom04

Hello...Am I able to get a belt authenticated in this thread?


----------



## PJW5813

No


----------



## couturequeen

Gold 24 today


----------



## Tony Yang

Matte black croc strap with palladium Etrier buckle:


----------



## etoile de mer

Tony Yang said:


> Matte black croc strap with palladium Etrier buckle:



 Wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## elly_fong

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just an update for anyone else who’s wondering: I just called the customer service line for Hermès and they said they are no longer making the straight edge for the 32 mm belt, the new tapered edge is the one they are using now and they are unisex even though it’s listed under men’s only on their website. She said the only belts that will have the straight edge are the 13 mm and 24 mm size and those are listed under women’s.


Thanks for sharing the information and it's good to know that!


----------



## Tony Yang

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just an update for anyone else who’s wondering: I just called the customer service line for Hermès and they said they are no longer making the straight edge for the 32 mm belt, the new tapered edge is the one they are using now and they are unisex even though it’s listed under men’s only on their website. She said the only belts that will have the straight edge are the 13 mm and 24 mm size and those are listed under women’s.



Ive noticed this too, newer belt straps all have tapered edge...except for the exotic (croc, ostrich) straps still have straight edges.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I picked up the 32 mm belt from the Crystals boutique while I was in Vegas last week. I got it in black/gold with the brushed silver buckle. It has the tapered edge but I’m so happy with it[emoji173]️


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello everyone! Just a question and I’d like to see as many responses as possible to get a good idea of what I should do. So I got my 32 mm belt home and finally tried it on with my jeans. Mostly I wear high waisted jeans but I do have some that are super high waisted and highest waisted jeans. The belt fits on the last hole on my high waisted jeans and I bought it in an 85 but does not fit on the last hole on my super high waisted and highest waisted jeans. The belt slides between the loops. Do most of you ladies/men have H punch extra holes in it? If so, did they come out crooked? I just don’t want to do that unless it comes out perfectly. Does the machine they use perfectly line it up or is it done by hand? TIA!


----------



## elly_fong

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone! Just a question and I’d like to see as many responses as possible to get a good idea of what I should do. So I got my 32 mm belt home and finally tried it on with my jeans. Mostly I wear high waisted jeans but I do have some that are super high waisted and highest waisted jeans. The belt fits on the last hole on my high waisted jeans and I bought it in an 85 but does not fit on the last hole on my super high waisted and highest waisted jeans. The belt slides between the loops. Do most of you ladies/men have H punch extra holes in it? If so, did they come out crooked? I just don’t want to do that unless it comes out perfectly. Does the machine they use perfectly line it up or is it done by hand? TIA!


It is really depends on personal preference. 
You can consider to exchange for 80 instead since the 85 fits on the last hole of your high waisted jeans (I assume that is the lowest waist jeans you had).
I did punch extra holes for my belt and it is done by hand. It is perfect.
Sorry if I am not helping much


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

elly_fong said:


> It is really depends on personal preference.
> You can consider to exchange for 80 instead since the 85 fits on the last hole of your high waisted jeans (I assume that is the lowest waist jeans you had).
> I did punch extra holes for my belt and it is done by hand. It is perfect.
> Sorry if I am not helping much



Okay thank you! I talked to a SA at my closest boutique and she kind of talked me into keeping the 85 for extra room just in case. She said we can always make them smaller but we cannot make them bigger and she has a point. :/ Did you have your’s done by H at the boutique?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Also I’ve heard some people say take it to a flagship store (BH, NYC, or Miami) to have the hole punched. Is there a reason why? Do they have an actual machine or something that lines it up perfectly rather the regular boutiques that just hand measure?


----------



## acrowcounted

I hope this isn't a silly question as I've searched this thread and haven't found a direct answer...
I know belt buckles only come, paired with a leather strap, in a kit. When you are shopping in the store, do the kits come preassembled or can I select any in-stock buckle and any in-stock strap and make my own "kit"?  Since the website only sells buckles in predefined kits with assigned reference numbers, I'm imagining there is some possibility of them only selling in prearranged pairs...


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

acrowcounted said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question as I've searched this thread and haven't found a direct answer...
> I know belt buckles only come, paired with a leather strap, in a kit. When you are shopping in the store, do the kits come preassembled or can I select any in-stock buckle and any in-stock strap and make my own "kit"?  Since the website only sells buckles in predefined kits with assigned reference numbers, I'm imagining there is some possibility of them only selling in prearranged pairs...



Yes in the boutiques you can select any belt strap and buckle, pretty much mix and match.


----------



## MAGJES

acrowcounted said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question as I've searched this thread and haven't found a direct answer...
> I know belt buckles only come, paired with a leather strap, in a kit. When you are shopping in the store, do the kits come preassembled or can I select any in-stock buckle and any in-stock strap and make my own "kit"?  Since the website only sells buckles in predefined kits with assigned reference numbers, I'm imagining there is some possibility of them only selling in prearranged pairs...


Yes - in the boutiques you can con pick your buckle and you can pick your strap!


----------



## PJW5813

In the previous version of the website all the available buckles and straps were shown and it was easy to put together a combination that you might want.  That combination was also shown.
With the website as it is currently structured the available combinations are shown as dozens of individual pictures.
Nevertheless once you have found and selected any width/buckle combination that interests you, on the page for that belt there are 'colour' and size (length) options that show the straps available.

Just remember that although the range is the same, the online store inventory is not exactly the same as that available to walk in stores.


----------



## etoile de mer

PJW5813 said:


> In the previous version of the website all the available buckles and straps were shown and it was easy to put together a combination that you might want.  That combination was also shown.
> With the website as it is currently structured the available combinations are shown as dozens of individual pictures.
> Nevertheless once you have found and selected any width/buckle combination that interests you, on the page for that belt there are 'colour' and size (length) options that show the straps available.
> 
> Just remember that although the range is the same, the online store inventory is not exactly the same as that available to walk in stores.



I found the previous version of the website to be far easier to browse for belts! As you note, it was quick and easy to make a selection. The new interface for belts makes me feel  and  and makes me want to  leave the site! Probably not what the web designers had in mind!


----------



## PJW5813

etoile de mer said:


> I found the previous version of the website to be far easier to browse for belts! As you note, it was quick and easy to make a selection. The new interface for belts makes me feel  and  and makes me want to  leave the site! Probably not what the web designers had in mind!



I quite agree. I dislike for most things, especially on mobile devices.


----------



## elly_fong

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Okay thank you! I talked to a SA at my closest boutique and she kind of talked me into keeping the 85 for extra room just in case. She said we can always make them smaller but we cannot make them bigger and she has a point. :/ Did you have your’s done by H at the boutique?


Yes I did mine in H boutique


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

elly_fong said:


> Yes I did mine in H boutique



Which one if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## elly_fong

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Which one if you don’t mind me asking?


Sure it's H boutique in Singapore


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

elly_fong said:


> Sure it's H boutique in Singapore



Oh okay I’m in the US. I only want to have it done in NYC though since they have a leather craftsman there all day every day and I’m in Florida. I just want it perfect. [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Amka

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Also I’ve heard some people say take it to a flagship store (BH, NYC, or Miami) to have the hole punched. Is there a reason why? Do they have an actual machine or something that lines it up perfectly rather the regular boutiques that just hand measure?


I think people are telling you to bring the belt to the flagship stores, not because they have special equipment, but more because a skilled craftsman is working there. I don’t have any experience regarding punching a hole on a Hermes belt, but I do have experience with a craftsman punching extra holes on my Jysphere shoulder strap. While on a trip to NYC, I brought my bag along with the strap to the Madison flagship store. They have a craftsperson on call everyday, and I had him take a look at my bag. He said it would be a simple quick job and took it to the back. When he came back, the extra holes that he punched looked exactly like the original holes on the strap and they were spaced out evenly. If you didn’t know that there were not supposed to be that many holes on the strap, you wouldn’t even know it was altered. It was done on the same day and they want me to try on the bag with the newly punched holes to make sure I was happy with the result. 
In a regular boutique, at best they will need to send your item to a flagship store to be altered by a craftsperson anyway, but that means you will need to wait for the item to be transferred back and forth. At worst, a random sales person may try to punch the holes themselves and do a bad job and mess up your belt.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Amka said:


> I think people are telling you to bring the belt to the flagship stores, not because they have special equipment, but more because a skilled craftsman is working there. I don’t have any experience regarding punching a hole on a Hermes belt, but I do have experience with a craftsman punching extra holes on my Jysphere shoulder strap. While on a trip to NYC, I brought my bag along with the strap to the Madison flagship store. They have a craftsperson on call everyday, and I had him take a look at my bag. He said it would be a simple quick job and took it to the back. When he came back, the extra holes that he punched looked exactly like the original holes on the strap and they were spaced out evenly. If you didn’t know that there were not supposed to be that many holes on the strap, you wouldn’t even know it was altered. It was done on the same day and they want me to try on the bag with the newly punched holes to make sure I was happy with the result.
> In a regular boutique, at best they will need to send your item to a flagship store to be altered by a craftsperson anyway, but that means you will need to wait for the item to be transferred back and forth. At worst, a random sales person may try to punch the holes themselves and do a bad job and mess up your belt.



Yes I called Hermès and they told me that the NYC boutique has a leather craftsman there everyday and I might be going before the end of the year to NYC so I will definitely have it done there. I just don’t just a SA at a non-flagship store to do it. I called the store in DC and he literally told me they have a disclaimer that it might not come out perfect. Idk about anyone else but I have the worst luck and I know mine would turn out horribly and I just can’t risk that. I’ll wait for NYC I don’t mind lol.


----------



## mochaccino

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I just don’t just a SA at a non-flagship store to do it. I called the store in DC and he literally told me they have a disclaimer that it might not come out perfect. Idk about anyone else but I have the worst luck and I know mine would turn out horribly and I just can’t risk that. I’ll wait for NYC I don’t mind lol.



Your worries can definitely be true. My first SA punched one of my belts and I never had it done again by her  
She managed to scratch the belt and placed the hole noticeably too close to the original last hole...


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

mochaccino said:


> Your worries can definitely be true. My first SA punched one of my belts and I never had it done again by her
> She managed to scratch the belt and placed the hole noticeably too close to the original last hole...



Ugh that’s just horrible I’m so sorry to hear that


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is a question for H belt owners.  I own a reversible H belt with two buckles - silver and gold.  
I have been Jonesing for a Hermes Kelly Belt that is adjustable to wear with dresses that need a belt.
My question is, would you get holes punched in the belt already owned to wear at waist height? Or would you shell out more $$$$ to purchase a skinnier Kelly belt that would only be worn with date night dresses?
And, if anyone has photos of a wider H belt with a dress, I would love to see it!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Miso Fine said:


> Here is a question for H belt owners.  I own a reversible H belt with two buckles - silver and gold.
> I have been Jonesing for a Hermes Kelly Belt that is adjustable to wear with dresses that need a belt.
> My question is, would you get holes punched in the belt already owned to wear at waist height? Or would you shell out more $$$$ to purchase a skinnier Kelly belt that would only be worn with date night dresses?
> And, if anyone has photos of a wider H belt with a dress, I would love to see it!



Me personally I’d buy the skinnier Kelley belt to wear the dresses.


----------



## Luv n bags

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Me personally I’d buy the skinnier Kelley belt to wear the dresses.



Thank you.  I sure do love the look.  But I am trying to save $$$$.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Miso Fine said:


> Thank you.  I sure do love the look.  But I am trying to save $$$$.



I get believe me I try too but it’s so hard  and this forum doesn’t help! Or IG! Lol


----------



## Marmotte

Unboxing my first H belt!
Cuir réversible Etain & Bleu Glacier
32 mm


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Marmotte said:


> Unboxing my first H belt!
> Cuir réversible Etain & Bleu Glacier
> 32 mm
> View attachment 4181619
> 
> View attachment 4181620
> 
> View attachment 4181622
> View attachment 4181624
> View attachment 4181625



Ooooohhh I love this combo especially with Etain! I just got mine in Vegas on August 16th in Noir and Gold [emoji173]️


----------



## divinexjanice

Marmotte said:


> Unboxing my first H belt!
> Cuir réversible Etain & Bleu Glacier
> 32 mm
> View attachment 4181619
> 
> View attachment 4181620
> 
> View attachment 4181622
> View attachment 4181624
> View attachment 4181625



Whoa! I love this unique combo!


----------



## t•Ana

I would like to know what is the name of this buckle belt.. if you notice it’s kind of mat and with sort of lines .. for a ladies one of course..  and also the sizes available in cm .. I measured and would like around 5cm long 3-3.5cm high .. also if any company makes the belt bands but without leather material as I’m vegan.. just so I can buy the buckle and put on a non-leather, preferably eco leather fabric belt band..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

t•Ana said:


> I would like to know what is the name of this buckle belt.. if you notice it’s kind of mat and with sort of lines .. for a ladies one of course..  and also the sizes available in cm .. I measured and would like around 5cm long 3-3.5cm high .. also if any company makes the belt bands but without leather material as I’m vegan.. just so I can buy the buckle and put on a non-leather, preferably eco leather fabric belt band..


This is called a "Constance" buckle. In your pic, it looks like a size 32 in matte gold. The belt and the buckle are sold at Hermes boutique as a "kit"... meaning you must buy a strap with the buckle together. You can not just buy the buckle alone. If you just want this buckle, you will not be able to get from Hermes, you will need to shop on other web sites that do sell just buckle like Ann's Fabulous Finds or Fashionphile. Hope this helps.


----------



## MsSmallHands

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is called a "Constance" buckle. In your pic, it looks like a size 32 in matte gold. The belt and the buckle are sold at Hermes boutique as a "kit"... meaning you must buy a strap with the buckle together. You can not just buy the buckle alone. If you just want this buckle, you will not be able to get from Hermes, you will need to shop on other web sites that do sell just buckle like Ann's Fabulous Finds or Fashionphile. Hope this helps.



+1 

Also details can be found on herme’s website on sizing. And yes they DO NOT sell the buckle alone.


----------



## HKsai

t•Ana said:


> I would like to know what is the name of this buckle belt.. if you notice it’s kind of mat and with sort of lines .. for a ladies one of course..  and also the sizes available in cm .. I measured and would like around 5cm long 3-3.5cm high .. also if any company makes the belt bands but without leather material as I’m vegan.. just so I can buy the buckle and put on a non-leather, preferably eco leather fabric belt band..


This is actually not the Constance buckle. Constance buckle looks just a bit different. I posted picture for your reference. Constance buckle only comes with a 38mm width strap and the one you post is simply called the H buckle. H buckle comes in 32mm/3.2cm only (I believe) and in a variety of finish. You also can’t buy just the buckle. You can however get different strap if you have purchased a belt kit (buckle plus strap) previously. They are quite strict about this policy from my experience.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Jsarge89

I bought two of this exact belt - one with a permabrass and one with a palladium buckle - as I’m torn on which buckle color I prefer. Any comments or advice is appreciated!


----------



## etoile de mer

Jsarge89 said:


> I bought two of this exact belt - one with a permabrass and one with a palladium buckle - as I’m torn on which buckle color I prefer. Any comments or advice is appreciated!



Hello, and welcome! Such a personal choice, but between the two I prefer palladium. I'm less fond of permabrass, as I prefer a true gold color. But some love its toned down quality. So really a matter of personal preference, while also considering which best coordinates with your wardrobe. Best wishes with your decision!


----------



## Jsarge89

Many thanks - I think I agree and am leaning toward the palladium. Perhaps if the belt color was warmer, I’d stick with permabrass....maybe I just need to get another one (kidding!). Thanks again!


----------



## etoile de mer

Jsarge89 said:


> Many thanks - I think I agree and am leaning toward the palladium. Perhaps if the belt color was warmer, I’d stick with permabrass....maybe I just need to get another one (kidding!). Thanks again!



Hello again , I think palladium is very nice to start with! To me, perhaps feels a bit more modern. At times I'm indecisive, and because I like variety, I have several belt buckle designs in both gold and palladium!  I see more buckles in your future! We all started with one.


----------



## gatorpooh




----------



## Purdeysqueak

Hi,
I have been offered a 20mm belt strap, I have a 24mm Constance buckle, should the 20mm fit, albeit not as perfect as the 24mm?

Thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

Just received my new to me belt strap - Malachite/sapphire.  It needs a few more holes in it, but it matches my CDC beautifully.  So excited!


----------



## HKsai

HKsai said:


> This is actually not the Constance buckle. Constance buckle looks just a bit different. I posted picture for your reference. Constance buckle only comes with a 38mm width strap and the one you post is simply called the H buckle. H buckle comes in 32mm/3.2cm only (I believe) and in a variety of finish. You also can’t buy just the buckle. You can however get different strap if you have purchased a belt kit (buckle plus strap) previously. They are quite strict about this policy from my experience.


I correct myself. Constance buckle also comes with the 42mm strap but my SA is telling me that they are going to discontinue the 42mm width (not sure if this is true or not).


----------



## Hrookie

Hello, for all the Kelly belt users out there, do you have issue with your Kelly belt loosening over days? I had one from 2017 and found the sliding mechanism loosening. I brought it back to the local hermes and they just said it was wear and tear and the local craftsman said she couldn’t do anything about it and suggested the item be sent to Paris for checking (but that will mean that I won’t see the item for up to 9 months and there is no guarantee that Paris can fix that).  I don’t want to part with the item only to be told that there is nothing Hermes can do about it. 
Does any of you have similar experience and so you know if that can be fixed?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HKsai

Hrookie said:


> Hello, for all the Kelly belt users out there, do you have issue with your Kelly belt loosening over days? I had one from 2017 and found the sliding mechanism loosening. I brought it back to the local hermes and they just said it was wear and tear and the local craftsman said she couldn’t do anything about it and suggested the item be sent to Paris for checking (but that will mean that I won’t see the item for up to 9 months and there is no guarantee that Paris can fix that).  I don’t want to part with the item only to be told that there is nothing Hermes can do about it.
> Does any of you have similar experience and so you know if that can be fixed?
> Thanks in advance.


Photos?


----------



## Dr.Ashish

jondoe89 said:


> I searched and didn't find a thread on Hermes belts.  I thought it would be beneficial to post pics of your belts here, esp the H and Constance belts.  There are so many colors and variations and it would be nice to see them all.
> 
> *Here is mine: Gold and Black reversible with the diamond like silver patter buckle.*
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/static/bidch3r41b.jpg
> ​


Hi


----------



## Dr.Ashish

HKsai said:


> Photos?


Planning to buy Hermes men belt 32 size . Want to kno Wats d present fashion trend in 2018 for men belts —-  gold or silver H buckles ??? It is my first Hermes belt . I already have 3 Gucci in steel , 2 Gucci in gold GG buckle , 1 Lv in steel , 2 Ferragamo in steel ... And amongst the hammered and Guilloched which is more eye catching ??? Thanks in advance to everyone responding to my first post


----------



## rainypop

Hrookie said:


> Hello, for all the Kelly belt users out there, do you have issue with your Kelly belt loosening over days? I had one from 2017 and found the sliding mechanism loosening. I brought it back to the local hermes and they just said it was wear and tear and the local craftsman said she couldn’t do anything about it and suggested the item be sent to Paris for checking (but that will mean that I won’t see the item for up to 9 months and there is no guarantee that Paris can fix that).  I don’t want to part with the item only to be told that there is nothing Hermes can do about it.
> Does any of you have similar experience and so you know if that can be fixed?
> Thanks in advance.



It’s only a year old. I’m sorry to hear that. I plan to buy Kelly belt next but after your post, I probably won’t get one. Can you still wear it? If you can’t wear it anyway, why don’t send it in.


----------



## HKsai

Dr.Ashish said:


> Planning to buy Hermes men belt 32 size . Want to kno Wats d present fashion trend in 2018 for men belts —-  gold or silver H buckles ??? It is my first Hermes belt . I already have 3 Gucci in steel , 2 Gucci in gold GG buckle , 1 Lv in steel , 2 Ferragamo in steel ... And amongst the hammered and Guilloched which is more eye catching ??? Thanks in advance to everyone responding to my first post


Silver and hold are always in style! For me personally, it depends on what you are wearing it with. I usually use silver buckle for more casual attire. I also only use 38+mm belt for casual attire. For formal, I could go either silver or gold buckle depending on my other hardwares (ring, bracelet, watch, cufflinks). I only do 32mm belt for a suit. I would also consider the belt color because I only like certain buckle with certain colors. Do you have a few in mind? I have the Guillochee because I tend to have anxiety toward scratching hardwares. I honestly think if you are going for the classic H buckle, all finishes are pretty classic. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Hrookie

rainypop said:


> It’s only a year old. I’m sorry to hear that. I plan to buy Kelly belt next but after your post, I probably won’t get one. Can you still wear it? If you can’t wear it anyway, why don’t send it in.



I can wear it but just need to keep adjusting during the day. I actually have like 2 other Kelly belts but wear this one the most because it’s neutral colour (etoupe) so I haven’t found problems with the other two yet. I am asking the local hermes to see if they can consult their Paris craftsman verbally before I send it in. I just want to find out the answer for the sake of my other two - so I know if I need to go super easy on them eg try not to adjust size too much (or to only wear for special occasion rather than to work) but that kinda defeats the purpose of getting a Kelly belt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hrookie

HKsai said:


> Photos?


 
The belt is still with my local store as I need to decide whether to send to Paris (and prepare to wait potentially up to 9 months to get a whether it’s fixable answer). But it looks absolutely normal on the pic - the problem is when you wear it, it will just gradually slide down so you need to keep adjusting throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.Ashish

myachillesheel said:


> View attachment 3965973
> 
> Kinda love this model a lot. but I am not sure if this one is a seasonal thing or something that would always be there like the classic one we see most often? Looks very temporary and not too formal so it would be good for smart casual attires or semi-formal occasions.
> 
> 
> I might as well go for another classic with different finishing; looks better than the basic IMO.
> 
> View attachment 3965977
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? I don't want a Hermes belt that goes with the trend wave honestly.


Out of Guilloched and hammered H silver buckles, which is more flashy? Which is more in fashion? Which is more prone to scratchesth


HKsai said:


> Silver and hold are always in style! For me personally, it depends on what you are wearing it with. I usually use silver buckle for more casual attire. I also only use 38+mm belt for casual attire. For formal, I could go either silver or gold buckle depending on my other hardwares (ring, bracelet, watch, cufflinks). I only do 32mm belt for a suit. I would also consider the belt color because I only like certain buckle with certain colors. Do you have a few in mind? I have the Guillochee because I tend to have anxiety toward scratching hardwares. I honestly think if you are going for the classic H buckle, all finishes are pretty classic. Let us know what you decide.


anks a lot for reply . I m thinking of buying rouge Grenat/ noir leather strap . Wat do u think . Will this reddish strap look better with silver hardware ? Is hammered more prone to scratches dan Guilloched buckle? Mostly to b worn with jeans so is silver better dan gold and will buy 32mm width only . Kindly guide


----------



## Dr.Ashish

HKsai said:


> Silver and hold are always in style! For me personally, it depends on what you are wearing it with. I usually use silver buckle for more casual attire. I also only use 38+mm belt for casual attire. For formal, I could go either silver or gold buckle depending on my other hardwares (ring, bracelet, watch, cufflinks). I only do 32mm belt for a suit. I would also consider the belt color because I only like certain buckle with certain colors. Do you have a few in mind? I have the Guillochee because I tend to have anxiety toward scratching hardwares. I honestly think if you are going for the classic H buckle, all finishes are pretty classic. Let us know what you decide.


Out of Hammered, Guilloched and brushed silver which is least prone to scratches??? Does Guilloched silver buckle look dull as compared to silver hammered buckle ?


----------



## HKsai

Dr.Ashish said:


> Out of Guilloched and hammered H silver buckles, which is more flashy? Which is more in fashion? Which is more prone to scratchesth
> 
> anks a lot for reply . I m thinking of buying rouge Grenat/ noir leather strap . Wat do u think . Will this reddish strap look better with silver hardware ? Is hammered more prone to scratches dan Guilloched buckle? Mostly to b worn with jeans so is silver better dan gold and will buy 32mm width only . Kindly guide


Rouge grenat is my favorite shade of red. I think it could go with either gold or silver buckle. Tbh I’m not a huge fan of the hammered buckle but you are going for a casual look so I think it could definitely look good if you like that style of buckle. Guilloched buckle is definitely the most scratch resistant (or rather good at hiding scratches) but unless you are slamming your buckle toward other stuff, all of them shouldn’t be a problem. I personally would never go gold for a casual look but that’s just me. A gold buckle would be good at rounding out your collection though. Hammered buckle is definitely more flashy, and I think it actually looks more matte/dull compared to the other ones. Here’s a picture of my gulloched buckle. I first got a gold buckle but I just bought a pair of silver cufflinks so I exchanged for a silver one.


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Thanks a ton for d reply and answering all my queries. Wonderful choice of belt . Now I m in utter confusion between silver Hammered and silver Guilloched buckles ??????? Out of d two which was launched later ?


----------



## PJW5813

Dr.Ashish said:


> Planning to buy Hermes men belt 32 size . Want to kno Wats d present fashion trend in 2018 for men belts —-  gold or silver H buckles ??? It is my first Hermes belt . I already have 3 Gucci in steel , 2 Gucci in gold GG buckle , 1 Lv in steel , 2 Ferragamo in steel ... And amongst the hammered and Guilloched which is more eye catching ??? Thanks in advance to everyone responding to my first post



Hermes belts, especially belt kits,  do not trend like the other belts you own.
To be obviously recognisable it needs to be classic H or Constance
other H styles might be thought of as fake by those not in the know
Possibly the more skeletal styles like Rouleau Rider or Officier might look more fashion forward
If the strap is brown or other warm tones - only gold hw
All the other colours gold or silver - some think silver more modern


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> Hermes belts, especially belt kits,  do not trend like the other belts you own.
> To be obviously recognisable it needs to be classic H or Constance
> other H styles might be thought of as fake by those not in the know
> Possibly the more skeletal styles like Rouleau Rider or Officier might look more fashion forward
> If the strap is brown or other warm tones - only gold hw
> All the other colours gold or silver - some think silver more modern


Thanks for reply . So according to you d reddish rouge Grenat leather will look better with gold buckle ????? Wats ur opinion about hammered vs Guilloched???


----------



## PJW5813

When asked to make a choice, give an opinion, that is the way I would go - especially with brown and tan - red is further from gold so it takes silver better.
You really need to decide and wear what _you_ like and feel comfortable with; be confident in your own style - that will never be wrong for you (even if others don't like it - but they probably will, because it will be genuine)

With regard to the buckles - now this is dangerous! - I think you might like the Tuareg H more than any other.
Do look it up.


----------



## PJW5813

Here you are.   Give it time to load fully.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH029938CS05pH052000CAAB060/


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> When asked to make a choice, give an opinion, that is the way I would go - especially with brown and tan - red is further from gold so it takes silver better.
> You really need to decide and wear what _you_ like and feel comfortable with; be confident in your own style - that will never be wrong for you (even if others don't like it - but they probably will, because it will be genuine)
> 
> With regard to the buckles - now this is dangerous! - I think you might like the Tuareg H more than any other.
> Do look it up.


Tuareg is excellent but beyond my budget . So I have to choose between dese 4 silver buckles - Hammered, Guilloched, Brushed and Strie buckles. Guide between dese . Mostly to b worn with jeans . Rouge Grenat (cherry red) leather side more often . So with dat suggest d buckles. Thanks a ton


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> Here you are.   Give it time to load fully.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH029938CS05pH052000CAAB060/


Dis is amazing but almost double d cost and beyond my present budget .. But do u think we can make a difference between different silver H buckles from a distance????


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Dr.Ashish said:


> Dis is amazing but almost double d cost and beyond my present budget .. But do u think we can make a difference between different silver H buckles from a distance????


From a distance it will b just gold or silver , Matt or glossy


----------



## PJW5813

Dr.Ashish said:


> Tuareg is excellent but beyond my budget . So I have to choose between dese 4 silver buckles - Hammered, Guilloched, Brushed and Strie buckles. Guide between dese . Mostly to b worn with jeans . Rouge Grenat (cherry red) leather side more often . So with dat suggest d buckles. Thanks a ton



You ask about which is more flashy? Then you say from a distance.
Honestly if you want 'flashy' then Hermes is not for you -
unless you can lay your hands on a 42mm with a Constance H
That was 'flashy' and 'vulgar' (sorry if that offends anyone) and probably why it is not available at the moment

I wear  32mm with jeans, but something wider would be better
have you considered the new 38 - worth saving up the extra 200
especially if you want to wear with jeans

gold traditional H, but go for the brushed finish and then you will not be concerned with little scratches


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> You ask about which is more flashy? Then you say from a distance.
> Honestly if you want 'flashy' then Hermes is not for you -
> unless you can lay your hands on a 42mm with a Constance H
> That was 'flashy' and 'vulgar' (sorry if that offends anyone) and probably why it is not available at the moment
> 
> I wear  32mm with jeans, but something wider would be better
> have you considered the new 38 - worth saving up the extra 200
> especially if you want to wear with jeans
> 
> gold traditional H, but go for the brushed finish and then you will not be concerned with little scratches


Need in 32mm width only . Even I dnt like big 42mm h buckles , as most fakes are like dat . Made up my mind for rouge Grenat/ noir leather 32mm strap with silver buckle . But confused between Guilloched and Hammered. Jus wan to kno plus and minus of both dese buckles in comparison. TX a ton for reply . One more query . How to store Hermes belt . If we use it regularly say thrice a week den should we remove buckle every time , even if side not to b changed and store in coiled box and buckle in bag or should be hanged ??? 2nd situation if to be used say once in 10 days den ??? Will leather get destroyed if we wear d belt in rain ??? Wat should b done to clean belt leather n buckle in routine ? Any special leather care n metal care solutions???


----------



## PJW5813

When I take off my belts I always (even if I will wear it again tomorrow)
remove the buckle and pull the strap through my fingers to straighten it
and store it coiled the reverse way to how I wore it

I believe you now get a fabric bag for the strap and a box

Seriously, you would have to get really drenched for your waist to get soaked enough to damage the leather.

I know there is a lot of fuss about Hermes and leathers and we all want to care for nice things we own, but just wear it and enjoy it.
Look up the Docride leather care threads in the reference section.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> When I take off my belts I always (even if I will wear it again tomorrow)
> remove the buckle and pull the strap through my fingers to straighten it
> and store it coiled the reverse way to how I wore it
> 
> I believe you now get a fabric bag for the strap and a box
> 
> Seriously, you would have to get really drenched for your waist to get soaked enough to damage the leather.
> 
> I know there is a lot of fuss about Hermes and leathers and we all want to care for nice things we own, but just wear it and enjoy it.
> Look up the Docride leather care threads in the reference section.


Thanks a ton .


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Guilloched vs Hammered silver buckles . Plus/negative of both in comparison???


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Dr.Ashish said:


> Need in 32mm width only . Even I dnt like big 42mm h buckles , as most fakes are like dat . Made up my mind for rouge Grenat/ noir leather 32mm strap with silver buckle . But confused between Guilloched and Hammered. Jus wan to kno plus and minus of both dese buckles in comparison. TX a ton for reply . One more query . How to store Hermes belt . If we use it regularly say thrice a week den should we remove buckle every time , even if side not to b changed and store in coiled box and buckle in bag or should be hanged ??? 2nd situation if to be used say once in 10 days den ??? Will leather get destroyed if we wear d belt in rain ??? Wat should b done to clean belt leather n buckle in routine ? Any special leather care n metal care solutions???


Difference between Togo and epon leather ? Which is better ??


----------



## PJW5813

togo has a natural surface texture
epsom has an impressed surface
neither will be shiny
if you want shiny you need box or another smooth leather that can be polished

It really is a matter of which one do you like best
there is no right or wrong
*other than *choosing what someone else tells you to choose


----------



## Dr.Ashish

elly_fong said:


> View attachment 4100523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to share my joy - my first 32mm belt kit, palladiun H Au Carre in Rough H/Gold


Awesome strap colour


PJW5813 said:


> togo has a natural surface texture
> epsom has an impressed surface
> neither will be shiny
> if you want shiny you need box or another smooth leather that can be polished
> 
> It really is a matter of which one do you like best
> there is no right or wrong
> *other than *choosing what someone else tells you to choose


is the leather strap noir or black side also available in Togo ?? I think in all straps it’s plain / polished . I think polished side is more prone to wear n tear .


----------



## PJW5813

are you going to buy online?
look on the website and go straight to belt straps
look at both ladies and gents
then you will see the kind of things that are available
the choices change all the time
it's better to go into a store and the choice could del be greater than online
online and instore are not really linked so you cannot use one to find the availability of the other
BUT
you can order online and collect instore
In Europe If you order online, can return for refund or exchange
I think it's the same in US but I don't know about Asia


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> are you going to buy online?
> look on the website and go straight to belt straps
> look at both ladies and gents
> then you will see the kind of things that are available
> the choices change all the time
> it's better to go into a store and the choice could del be greater than online
> online and instore are not really linked so you cannot use one to find the availability of the other
> BUT
> you can order online and collect instore
> In Europe If you order online, can return for refund or exchange
> I think it's the same in US but I don't know about Asia


In India online option not available. Have to go to store . Between how is street H Buckle


----------



## PJW5813

then you will be able to see for yourself
hope the store is not too far away


----------



## Dr.Ashish

How is this buckle compared to standard H buckle??? Need opinions. Thanks a ton everyone . For my rouge Grenat/ noir leather 32 strap . Thanks in advance to those who will reply taking out time from deir busy schedules 





PJW5813 said:


> then you will be able to see for yourself
> hope the store is not too far away


----------



## PJW5813

Dr.Ashish said:


> View attachment 4199238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this buckle compared to standard H buckle??? Need opinions. Thanks a ton everyone . For my rouge Grenat/ noir leather 32 strap . Thanks in advance to those who will reply taking out time from deir busy schedules



You should be able to see that for yourself.
What you need is confidence in your own opinions.
You first question should be, "Why do I want a Hermes belt?"


----------



## Hrookie

For those Kelly belt users out there, I have just received confirmation from my Hermes local store, having enquired with Paris, that Kelly belt’s sliding mechanism does loosen up with time. It’s part of wear and tear - it’s a leather after all. They also confirm that there is nothing they can do - even if they fix it now, the problem will recur. Their advice is that when adjusting Kelly belt, try not to pull the two leather straps too hard - and try to do it slowly and gently. Thought I would share this here to prevent this issue happening to someone else!


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Out 


PJW5813 said:


> togo has a natural surface texture
> epsom has an impressed surface
> neither will be shiny
> if you want shiny you need box or another smooth leather that can be polished
> 
> It really is a matter of which one do you like best
> there is no right or wrong
> *other than *choosing what someone else tells you to choose


Out of noir/natural kadence leather strap and noir/gold Togo strap which is better and why ? Kadence is costlier also ???


----------



## elly_fong

Hrookie said:


> For those Kelly belt users out there, I have just received confirmation from my Hermes local store, having enquired with Paris, that Kelly belt’s sliding mechanism does loosen up with time. It’s part of wear and tear - it’s a leather after all. They also confirm that there is nothing they can do - even if they fix it now, the problem will recur. Their advice is that when adjusting Kelly belt, try not to pull the two leather straps too hard - and try to do it slowly and gently. Thought I would share this here to prevent this issue happening to someone else!


Thank you for sharing the information. I am considering to get a Kelly belt because of the one size fit all concept. 
Guess I will have to think twice now. Mr. Wallet is abit happy now


----------



## Moirai

Hrookie said:


> For those Kelly belt users out there, I have just received confirmation from my Hermes local store, having enquired with Paris, that Kelly belt’s sliding mechanism does loosen up with time. It’s part of wear and tear - it’s a leather after all. They also confirm that there is nothing they can do - even if they fix it now, the problem will recur. Their advice is that when adjusting Kelly belt, try not to pull the two leather straps too hard - and try to do it slowly and gently. Thought I would share this here to prevent this issue happening to someone else!


I've had my kelly belt for a couple of years now and no issues with having to readjust when wearing. The leather has softened slightly. Since I only wear it at the waistline with certain outfits, it is usually at a fixed length. That probably helps in preventing future loosening. It's a classy belt.


----------



## Hrookie

Moirai said:


> I've had my kelly belt for a couple of years now and no issues with having to readjust when wearing. The leather has softened slightly. Since I only wear it at the waistline with certain outfits, it is usually at a fixed length. That probably helps in preventing future loosening. It's a classy belt.



Yes I agree that wearing it fixed length would be the best. I have been abusing mine a bit too much - wear it with dress, jeans/pants and after I wear it I tend to adjust it again to the shortest length before I roll it up to store - so this means at least two adjustment every wear. 

I now learn my lesson so will certainly be treating my other Kelly belts a lot better!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Dr.Ashish said:


> Out
> 
> Out of noir/natural kadence leather strap and noir/gold Togo strap which is better and why ? Kadence is costlier also ???





Dr.Ashish said:


> Hi


is noir/gold d most sought after leather strap in Hermes belts with maximum sale ????


----------



## luvlux64

First time posting here   ... been wanting a 32mm white in ghw hit this year but nothing anywhere.... so ended up with 24mm blanc/noir instead ... Shown here is my 32mm blue/black with phw & I love to match my clic clacs as well   ... thanks everyone


----------



## Dr.Ashish

luvlux64 said:


> First time posting here   ... been wanting a 32mm white in ghw hit this year but nothing anywhere.... so ended up with 24mm blanc/noir instead ... Shown here is my 32mm blue/black with phw & I love to match my clic clacs as well   ... thanks everyone
> View attachment 4203943
> View attachment 4203939
> View attachment 4203940
> View attachment 4203941
> View attachment 4203942


Which will b better option for men belt - I Noir/ rouge Grenat strap or noir/gold strap . To b worn with jeans mostly. Buckle will be palladium Hammered or Guilloched. Kindly advise .


----------



## romily

Hi TPFers,

Can anyone ID the belt in this photo from the aw18 scarf book?? I’ve been on both the Canadian and US websites and have had not luck identifying it.


----------



## acrowcounted

romily said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> Can anyone ID the belt in this photo from the aw18 scarf book?? I’ve been on both the Canadian and US websites and have had not luck identifying it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204319


Not the belt, but here is the same design in the choker necklace. There is also a samely named bracelet.


----------



## PJW5813

Dr.Ashish said:


> Which will b better option for men belt - I Noir/ rouge Grenat strap or noir/gold strap . To b worn with jeans mostly. Buckle will be palladium Hammered or Guilloched. Kindly advise .



This is a decision you have to make for yourself.
Some might consider that any belt that is not black, brown or tan is unmanly.
It has been expressed on this thread that some DHs consider a Hermes H belt unmanly.

Clearly these are views not shared by most of us, but you can't let your personal style be dictated by others.
I prefer the Guilloched and would find noir/gold a more useful first belt.
But if that isn't your first choice, it does not matter - go with what you like.
Please look at your personal messages.


----------



## westcoastgal

Dr.Ashish said:


> Which will b better option for men belt - I Noir/ rouge Grenat strap or noir/gold strap . To b worn with jeans mostly. Buckle will be palladium Hammered or Guilloched. Kindly advise .


Noir/gold.


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone know if the Hermes Kelly belt is all black on the inside and outside? I saw one on TRR, but was afraid it was fake.


----------



## romily

acrowcounted said:


> Not the belt, but here is the same design in the choker necklace. There is also a samely named bracelet.
> View attachment 4204348



Thank you very much @acrowcounted . I love it! It’s strange because there is an etrier belt, however it is a completely different style. I will keep my eyes peeled over the next few months and hope to find it!


----------



## acrowcounted

romily said:


> Thank you very much @acrowcounted . I love it! It’s strange because there is an etrier belt, however it is a completely different style. I will keep my eyes peeled over the next few months and hope to find it!


Yes, I noticed that after I posted. It seems like the current one with that name uses only one "D" from the Etrier design. I almost wonder if the model in that picture is wearing a modified choker/bracelet with an extension.

ETA-  H is notoriously bad at naming conventions though and often names several unique pieces by the same name so you really need the H ref number for clarity. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## romily

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, I noticed that after I posted. It seems like the current one with that name uses only one "D" from the Etrier design. I almost wonder if the model in that picture is wearing a modified choker/bracelet with an extension.
> 
> ETA-  H is notoriously bad at naming conventions though and often names several unique pieces by the same name so you really need the H ref number for clarity. Good luck on your hunt.



I also thought about a modified choker once you posted it, but thought surely H wouldn’t use a modified product in advertising...but I am slowly learning that one never knows when it comes to H.

Thank you again!


----------



## luvlux64

Dr.Ashish said:


> Which will b better option for men belt - I Noir/ rouge Grenat strap or noir/gold strap . To b worn with jeans mostly. Buckle will be palladium Hammered or Guilloched. Kindly advise .


Hi there,
I’m sorry but I’m not an expert in H belt as I only currently have 4 in my collection. Nor an expert in men’s. All I can say is that my husband’s choice of H belt is this... the black one is his (mine is the blue)




He didn’t want an “in your face H” so he picked this more subtle Hermes belt in Noir/Étain color combo. He wears this more for dress pants though. Hth


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> This is a decision you have to make for yourself.
> Some might consider that any belt that is not black, brown or tan is unmanly.
> It has been expressed on this thread that some DHs consider a Hermes H belt unmanly.
> 
> Clearly these are views not shared by most of us, but you can't let your personal style be dictated by others.
> I prefer the Guilloched and would find noir/gold a more useful first belt.
> But if that isn't your first choice, it does not matter - go with what you like.
> Please look at your personal messages.


Thanks a ton


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> This is a decision you have to make for yourself.
> Some might consider that any belt that is not black, brown or tan is unmanly.
> It has been expressed on this thread that some DHs consider a Hermes H belt unmanly.
> 
> Clearly these are views not shared by most of us, but you can't let your personal style be dictated by others.
> I prefer the Guilloched and would find noir/gold a more useful first belt.
> But if that isn't your first choice, it does not matter - go with what you like.
> Please look at your personal messages.


If I buy rouge Grenat belt den should d colour of shoes b same ? Or can wear navy blue leather Gucci shoes with it also ????


----------



## PJW5813

Gucci with Hermes?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> Gucci with Hermes?


I mean I have dat loafers already . Main concern is colour combinations. Wat can b d shoe colours ,if i wear blue  jeans with rouge Grenat Hermes belt with palladium h buckle


----------



## HKsai

I usually match belt with shoe color if it is a formal event...otherwise it’s a free for all!!!!


----------



## Dr.Ashish

HKsai said:


> I usually match belt with shoe color if it is a formal event...otherwise it’s a free for all!!!!


Thanks. One more general query .
On the online Hermes website noir/ rouge Grenat strap is not showing now , it was dere one week ago....  But in Hermes shop it’s available. Does it mean it’s discontinued due to any bad reason like less sale etc.. And in stores wen I saw manufacturing date of belt dat was of 2016 and buckles also 2017 . Does dat makes any difference on d life of leather ??? I mean buying a freshly manufactured leather belt vs buying 2yr old manufactured new belt from Hermes store ???


----------



## PJW5813

Although the items are the same, the on-line availability  is not the same as what you can buy in Hermes walk in shops.  You can order on-line to collect at a Hermes shop, but Hermes shops cannot order items from the on-line side of the business.  If you have to travel a long way, it would be a good idea to contact your local store to check if it has what you want or wish to see, then ask for it to be kept for you.

Hermes merchandise is sold quickly so you are unlikely to buy a 2yr old manufactured belt from a Hermes store unless it a size that few people take.

If you want to wear navy loafers why not consider an indigo side to your belt.
Look at your private messages.


----------



## Dr.Ashish

See this is palladium Hammered buckle available as of now at hermes store , New Delhi , India and it’s 2015 manufactured. Similarly d rouge Grenat leather strap size 95 is September 2017 manufactured. Shud I buy or not ??? 





PJW5813 said:


> Although the items are the same, the on-line availability  is not the same as what you can buy in Hermes walk in shops.  You can order on-line to collect at a Hermes shop, but Hermes shops cannot order items from the on-line side of the business.  If you have to travel a long way, it would be a good idea to contact your local store to check if it has what you want or wish to see, then ask for it to be kept for you.
> 
> Hermes merchandise is sold quickly so you are unlikely to buy a 2yr old manufactured belt from a Hermes store unless it a size that few people take.
> 
> If you want to wear navy loafers why not consider an indigo side to your belt.
> Look at your private messages.


----------



## TeeCee77

[emoji24]took my 24mm belt out today that I got last year in Italy and noticed one of the holes has a fairly significant crack in the leather. I have worn this belt maybe 3 times. I am considering taking it to my local SA to see what he thinks, but thought I would check with you guys first. I have altered the belt to include 3 additional holes, but the hole with the issue was an original H one. Let me know what you think I should do or if I should just live with it.


----------



## Dr.Ashish

TeeCee77 said:


> [emoji24]took my 24mm belt out today that I got last year in Italy and noticed one of the holes has a fairly significant crack in the leather. I have worn this belt maybe 3 times. I am considering taking it to my local SA to see what he thinks, but thought I would check with you guys first. I have altered the belt to include 3 additional holes, but the hole with the issue was an original H one. Let me know what you think I should do or if I should just live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204976
> View attachment 4204977


Too many holes in your belt . So u got 3 more holes punched . If u were to use d original hole which got cracked den y did u get additional punched ..


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Dr.Ashish said:


> If I buy rouge Grenat belt den should d colour of shoes b same ? Or can wear navy blue leather Gucci shoes with it also ????


Is it the the Guilloched buckle which is most resistant to scratches or say best at hiding scratches?????


----------



## TeeCee77

Dr.Ashish said:


> Too many holes in your belt . So u got 3 more holes punched . If u were to use d original hole which got cracked den y did u get additional punched ..



I like to use my belt for pants and dresses. My hips are much wider than my waist so I have to have it substantially tighter for dresses and around my true waist. Hence the extra holes. My SA told me more holes were fine. In fact, I think my SA punched them for me if I am remembering correctly. I have 4 belts and I had some punched by H and some by a local shoe repair that H recommended. Never had an issue like this.


----------



## PJW5813

Dr.Ashish said:


> View attachment 4204864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See this is palladium Hammered buckle available as of now at hermes store , New Delhi , India and it’s 2015 manufactured. Similarly d rouge Grenat leather strap size 95 is September 2017 manufactured. Shud I buy or not ???



If you a buying from one of the legitimate Hermes stores, what is the problem?
Your pictures looked suspicious.  What are those labels? Are you thinking of dealing with a reseller?


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> If you a buying from one of the legitimate Hermes stores, what is the problem?
> Your pictures looked suspicious.  What are those labels? Are you thinking of dealing with a reseller?


I m buying from hermes Botique,at Delhi . I m jus concerned dat d articles dey have are not fresh manufactured. Dats d concern .., D store people say manufacturering date doesn’t matter at all . I wan to kno forum opinion


----------



## HKsai

Dr.Ashish said:


> I m buying from hermes Botique,at Delhi . I m jus concerned dat d articles dey have are not fresh manufactured. Dats d concern .


If it looks good then, there shouldn’t be a problem. I mean I’m not surprised that certain “classic” items are made a couple of years ago. I mean unless the item is like popular items (scarves, bags) or you are buying from a high traffic store, you might very well get a item that was made a while ago.

I’m not even gonna ask my SA how long that solid gold H buckle has been sitting in that shelf.


----------



## Dr.Ashish

HKsai said:


> If it looks then, there shouldn’t be a problem. I mean I’m not surprised that certain “classic” items are made a couple of years ago. I mean unless the item is like popular items (scarves, bags) or you are buying from a high traffic store, you might very well get a item that was made a while ago.
> 
> I’m not even gonna ask my SA how long that solid gold H buckle has been sitting in that shelf.


Actually for INDIAn economy ,  d price of this belt is very high so the sale is very less . It retails for around 70,000 rupees here which is exceptionally high and v few can afford . Dere are only 2 hermes Botiques in India , at New Delhi and Mumbai


----------



## HKsai

Dr.Ashish said:


> Actually for INDIAn economy ,  d price of this belt is very high so the sale is very less . It retails for around 70,000 rupees here which is exceptionally high and v few can afford . Dere are only 2 hermes Botiques in India , at New Delhi and Mumbai


That’s what I meant. Hence the reason why it wouldn’t be surprising to get an item that was made a while ago.


----------



## PJW5813

DrAshIsh, have you actually been to the store to look?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> DrAshIsh, have you actually been to the store to look?


It’s quite far from my place , In another city .... 
Going on 30th , Sunday . Dey sent me the pics as I got reserved certain straps and buckles to choose from . Anything special to look for or v careful , while making a purchase????


----------



## Dr.Ashish




----------



## TC1

TeeCee77 said:


> [emoji24]took my 24mm belt out today that I got last year in Italy and noticed one of the holes has a fairly significant crack in the leather. I have worn this belt maybe 3 times. I am considering taking it to my local SA to see what he thinks, but thought I would check with you guys first. I have altered the belt to include 3 additional holes, but the hole with the issue was an original H one. Let me know what you think I should do or if I should just live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204976
> View attachment 4204977


Looks like normal belt wear and tear to me. I have 3 straps..they all have some hole wear.


----------



## TC1

Dr.Ashish said:


> View attachment 4206070
> View attachment 4206071


I would buy from a boutique if you have the option. Manufacture dates don't really matter..some items sit in a store longer than others. Rather than looking at straps from a reseller....I would wait until the 30th and you can browse in person. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Ashish

TC1 said:


> I would buy from a boutique if you have the option. Manufacture dates don't really matter..some items sit in a store longer than others. Rather than looking at straps from a reseller....I would wait until the 30th and you can browse in person. Good luck.


Ya . Will buy from Botique only . Am just torn between dese 2 colours - noir/gold and noir/ rouge Grenat ,  Igot reserved both of dem to decide which one to buy with palladium H buckle -  Guilloched or Hammered...  Tough decision....  So need suggestions for d same ...


----------



## PJW5813

whatever you decide, you will enjoy

don't worry about the dates
if the belts and buckles are perfect, but with confidence


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> whatever you decide, you will enjoy
> 
> don't worry about the dates
> if the belts and buckles are perfect, but with confidence


Ok . Thanks


----------



## Dr.Ashish

PJW5813 said:


> whatever you decide, you will enjoy
> 
> don't worry about the dates
> if the belts and buckles are perfect, but with confidence


Finally bought my first hermes belt , 32mm, noir/rouge Grenat with Guilloched pallidium H buckle from Hermes Botique at  the Chanakya, New Delhi , India .  It’s superb . I already have belts from Gucci Fendi Ferragamo LV , but this is class above ...D Botique itself is awesome..  Thanks everyone here for answering all my queries..


----------



## TC1

Dr.Ashish said:


> Finally bought my first hermes belt , 32mm, noir/rouge Grenat with Guilloched pallidium H buckle from Hermes Botique at  the Chanakya, New Delhi , India .  It’s superb . I already have belts from Gucci Fendi Ferragamo LV , but this is class above ...D Botique itself is awesome..  Thanks everyone here for answering all my queries..


Congrats!. Enjoy


----------



## Dr.Ashish

TC1 said:


> Congrats!. Enjoy


Thanks


----------



## HKsai

Dr.Ashish said:


> Finally bought my first hermes belt , 32mm, noir/rouge Grenat with Guilloched pallidium H buckle from Hermes Botique at  the Chanakya, New Delhi , India .  It’s superb . I already have belts from Gucci Fendi Ferragamo LV , but this is class above ...D Botique itself is awesome..  Thanks everyone here for answering all my queries..


Congratz!!!!!! Pictures!!!!


----------



## Dr.Ashish

Thanks. Will post soon 


HKsai said:


> Congratz!!!!!! Pictures!!!!


----------



## hoot

TeeCee77 said:


> [emoji24]took my 24mm belt out today that I got last year in Italy and noticed one of the holes has a fairly significant crack in the leather. I have worn this belt maybe 3 times. I am considering taking it to my local SA to see what he thinks, but thought I would check with you guys first. I have altered the belt to include 3 additional holes, but the hole with the issue was an original H one. Let me know what you think I should do or if I should just live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204976
> View attachment 4204977


I bought a brand new belt that had the same splits on one hole. I still bought it. I figured it would happen eventually from the taking the buckle on and off.


----------



## PJW5813

I don't think you should have splits around the hole unless you have pulled the strap very highly.  There should not be any sign of splits around the hole with a new strap.
Some ovalling of the a round hole might reasonably occur with use.


----------



## etoile de mer

Dr.Ashish said:


> Finally bought my first hermes belt , 32mm, noir/rouge Grenat with Guilloched pallidium H buckle from Hermes Botique at  the Chanakya, New Delhi , India .  It’s superb . I already have belts from Gucci Fendi Ferragamo LV , but this is class above ...D Botique itself is awesome..  Thanks everyone here for answering all my queries..



Yay, so glad to hear you had a great experience and are pleased with your belt!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Serva1

PJW5813 said:


> I don't think you should have splits around the hole unless you have pulled the strap very highly.  There should not be any sign of splits around the hole with a new strap.
> Some ovalling of the a round hole might reasonably occur with use.



My thoughts exactly. I have over 10 H belts, use them daily and no splits around the holes, not even with 5 year old straps.


----------



## papertiger

hoot said:


> I bought a brand new belt that had the same splits on one hole. I still bought it. I figured it would happen eventually from the taking the buckle on and off.



It should't have and they shouldn't have sold it to you. It'a a sign someone's yanked the belt off in a tearing hurry literally. None of mine have split holes and I've had them years. 

Even if someone uses the belt tightly, holes should only stretch and become looser/wider with wear, they shouldn't tear. For the integrity of the strap, no SA/craftsperson should ever add more than 2 extra holes in the strap, this could be one reason that strap (with 6 holes punched) was compromised.


----------



## TeeCee77

papertiger said:


> It should't have and they shouldn't have sold it to you. It'a a sign someone's yanked the belt off in a tearing hurry literally. None of mine have split holes and I've had them years.
> 
> Even if someone uses the belt tightly, holes should only stretch and become looser/wider with wear, they shouldn't tear. For the integrity of the strap, no SA/craftsperson should ever add more than 2 extra holes in the strap, this could be one reason that strap (with 6 holes punched) was compromised.



Ok thank you for this. I wanted the extra 3 holes so the damage is on me. I didn’t want to take it to H and complain if it was my doing. I’ll use and enjoy the belt until I can’t anymore [emoji4]


----------



## Dr.Ashish

etoile de mer said:


> Yay, so glad to hear you had a great experience and are pleased with your belt!


Thanks


----------



## elly_fong

Dr.Ashish said:


> Finally bought my first hermes belt , 32mm, noir/rouge Grenat with Guilloched pallidium H buckle from Hermes Botique at  the Chanakya, New Delhi , India .  It’s superb . I already have belts from Gucci Fendi Ferragamo LV , but this is class above ...D Botique itself is awesome..  Thanks everyone here for answering all my queries..


Congrats!!


----------



## Dr.Ashish

elly_fong said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## elly_fong

Dr.Ashish said:


> Thanks


You are welcome! Any pic to share?


----------



## lalame

Anyone have outfit tips/inspiration on how to wear your GHW Constance belt in a subtle way? I bought GHW instead of PHW as I originally wanted (see sob story below ) and I’m struggling to dress it down for my casual style. I’m into minimalist/slightly edgy looks a la Theory, Vince, Max Mara etc... the gold buckle just seems really shiny and blingy instead of classic on me as I hoped.

Sob story: I bought the GHW during a trip thinking I’d either live with it or exchange it for PHW when I got home (couldn’t find it anywhere while abroad). Lo and behold finally found PHW at my local store, but when I went in they told me that, because I took off the plastic coating already, my buckle wasn’t in sellable condition anymore and they couldn’t exchange it for me.   I do think the gold is a classic look so I don’t regret buying it in the first place ... just now trying to figure out how it fits into my wardrobe.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

lalame said:


> Anyone have outfit tips/inspiration on how to wear your GHW Constance belt in a subtle way? I bought GHW instead of PHW as I originally wanted (see sob story below ) and I’m struggling to dress it down for my casual style. I’m into minimalist/slightly edgy looks a la Theory, Vince, Max Mara etc... the gold buckle just seems really shiny and blingy instead of classic on me as I hoped.
> 
> Sob story: I bought the GHW during a trip thinking I’d either live with it or exchange it for PHW when I got home (couldn’t find it anywhere while abroad). Lo and behold finally found PHW at my local store, but when I went in they told me that, because I took off the plastic coating already, my buckle wasn’t in sellable condition anymore and they couldn’t exchange it for me.   I do think the gold is a classic look so I don’t regret buying it in the first place ... just now trying to figure out how it fits into my wardrobe.


Maybe start wearing it with colors that will tone down the gold (beiges, taupes, etc). Also, wear the gold belt in classic combinations (white/gold, navy/gold, etc). Once you start enjoying your gold belt, then maybe venture out to black or other colors that will make gold pop more. 
Also, look at your favorite brands look books and runway shows for inspiration. Maybe they incorporate gold in a way that already suits your style!
Hope this helps.


----------



## etoile de mer

lalame said:


> Anyone have outfit tips/inspiration on how to wear your GHW Constance belt in a subtle way? I bought GHW instead of PHW as I originally wanted (see sob story below ) and I’m struggling to dress it down for my casual style. I’m into minimalist/slightly edgy looks a la Theory, Vince, Max Mara etc... the gold buckle just seems really shiny and blingy instead of classic on me as I hoped.
> 
> Sob story: I bought the GHW during a trip thinking I’d either live with it or exchange it for PHW when I got home (couldn’t find it anywhere while abroad). Lo and behold finally found PHW at my local store, but when I went in they told me that, because I took off the plastic coating already, my buckle wasn’t in sellable condition anymore and they couldn’t exchange it for me.   I do think the gold is a classic look so I don’t regret buying it in the first place ... just now trying to figure out how it fits into my wardrobe.



Hello! I'm not sure if this helps at all, but you could ask for it to be sent to Paris, where they could add a brushed finish. That would tone it down. They refinish dinged buckles upon request, and when doing so one can choose to have a shiny buckle refinished again to a shiny finish or a brushed finish. Of course there's a fee for this, and you'd want to verify this is still option. Sending beat wishes!


----------



## HKsai

lalame said:


> Anyone have outfit tips/inspiration on how to wear your GHW Constance belt in a subtle way? I bought GHW instead of PHW as I originally wanted (see sob story below ) and I’m struggling to dress it down for my casual style. I’m into minimalist/slightly edgy looks a la Theory, Vince, Max Mara etc... the gold buckle just seems really shiny and blingy instead of classic on me as I hoped.
> 
> Sob story: I bought the GHW during a trip thinking I’d either live with it or exchange it for PHW when I got home (couldn’t find it anywhere while abroad). Lo and behold finally found PHW at my local store, but when I went in they told me that, because I took off the plastic coating already, my buckle wasn’t in sellable condition anymore and they couldn’t exchange it for me.   I do think the gold is a classic look so I don’t regret buying it in the first place ... just now trying to figure out how it fits into my wardrobe.


This might sound weird but I feel like going bold will help tone it down. It doesn’t mean to overacessorize but bold color and prints. That will “distract” the eye from the buckle. Think about an orange tube dress with a golden buckle belt or a jump suit with bold prints.


----------



## lalame

etoile de mer said:


> Hello! I'm not sure if this helps at all, but you could ask for it to be sent to Paris, where they could add a brushed finish. That would tone it down. They refinish dinged buckles upon request, and when doing so one can choose to have a shiny buckle refinished again to a shiny finish or a brushed finish. Of course there's a fee for this, and you'd want to verify this is still option. Sending beat wishes!



Wow what an intriguing idea... I'll keep this in mind a few years down the road when I'm ready to refinish it! I've only owned it for about.. 3 days now so I'm gonna try to get as much mileage as I can from this first. 

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## lalame

blondissima777 said:


> Maybe start wearing it with colors that will tone down the gold (beiges, taupes, etc). Also, wear the gold belt in classic combinations (white/gold, navy/gold, etc). Once you start enjoying your gold belt, then maybe venture out to black or other colors that will make gold pop more.
> Also, look at your favorite brands look books and runway shows for inspiration. Maybe they incorporate gold in a way that already suits your style!
> Hope this helps.



I hadn't thought of this before... good strategy! I have been wearing a lot of dark colors lately so maybe that's why it seems so in-your-face to me at first.


----------



## luvlux64

lalame said:


> Anyone have outfit tips/inspiration on how to wear your GHW Constance belt in a subtle way? I bought GHW instead of PHW as I originally wanted (see sob story below ) and I’m struggling to dress it down for my casual style. I’m into minimalist/slightly edgy looks a la Theory, Vince, Max Mara etc... the gold buckle just seems really shiny and blingy instead of classic on me as I hoped.
> 
> Sob story: I bought the GHW during a trip thinking I’d either live with it or exchange it for PHW when I got home (couldn’t find it anywhere while abroad). Lo and behold finally found PHW at my local store, but when I went in they told me that, because I took off the plastic coating already, my buckle wasn’t in sellable condition anymore and they couldn’t exchange it for me.   I do think the gold is a classic look so I don’t regret buying it in the first place ... just now trying to figure out how it fits into my wardrobe.



I love my ghw (I wish I got it in brushed) & love pairing it with other gold accessories! Shown here is size 24. Not your style but hth


----------



## luvlux64

Just wanted to share my new H belt in Rouge H/Gold combo with ghw!  Yes, it’s in men’s as it is very hard to find a good color combo size 32 in women’s 
Thanks & have a great weekend!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

luvlux64 said:


> Just wanted to share my new H belt in Rouge H/Gold combo with ghw!  Yes, it’s in men’s as it is very hard to find a good color combo size 32 in women’s
> Thanks & have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4242392
> View attachment 4242391



The H belt is unisex now btw. I was informed that a couple months ago. They just don’t list the 32 belt under women’s on the website anymore.


----------



## luvlux64

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> The H belt is unisex now btw. I was informed that a couple months ago. They just don’t list the 32 belt under women’s on the website anymore.


Thanks  ... it’s still under “Men’s or Women’s” here in Canada website... then I googled & people are saying, it’s unisex, so I bought the one under “Men’s” & true, doesn’t make any difference. Just the tapered ends


----------



## PJW5813

isn't that the point?  that they introduced tapered ends for men and kept squared off ends for ladies?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

PJW5813 said:


> isn't that the point?  that they introduced tapered ends for men and kept squared off ends for ladies?



Hermès customer service and a couple SAs in Vegas said they are no longer making the squared ends on the 32 belts.


----------



## PJW5813

Thanks for that update.


----------



## romily

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, I noticed that after I posted. It seems like the current one with that name uses only one "D" from the Etrier design. I almost wonder if the model in that picture is wearing a modified choker/bracelet with an extension.
> 
> ETA-  H is notoriously bad at naming conventions though and often names several unique pieces by the same name so you really need the H ref number for clarity. Good luck on your hunt.



@acrowcounted My lovely SA has managed to track down the belt name. It’s ‘Mini Harnais Double Tour 10’, it comes in gold and black (unsure of leather ID - my SA thinks it’s swift?), sizes 70-90 and it’s CAD $2700+ taxes! Now to decide whether to do a worldwide search or not..hrm.


----------



## Gerrymarlow

Hi everyone, has anyone ever seen style of the H buckle that’s “embossed” with a crocodile pattern? On the buckle? I can’t figure out how to post the picture. This is my first post on this site. Thanks


----------



## PJW5813

Did you really mean embossed? Were you thinking of the plate buckle with a horses head cut out?
That looked a bit like a crocodile.


----------



## Tony Yang

Gerrymarlow said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone ever seen style of the H buckle that’s “embossed” with a crocodile pattern? On the buckle? I can’t figure out how to post the picture. This is my first post on this site. Thanks



I don’t think think Hermes does “embossed” crocodile on anything. If it’s looks like it it’s real croc or alligator from Hermes. There’s some jewelry pieces that mimic croc scales.


----------



## PJW5813

Tony Yang said:


> I don’t think think Hermes does “embossed” crocodile on anything. If it’s looks like it it’s real croc or alligator from Hermes. There’s some jewelry pieces that mimic croc scales.



of course! I didn't think of it like that


----------



## Gerrymarlow

I don’t know what to call it exactly but I was referring to the belt buckle that looks like crocodile. I’ve never seen it before and it’s for sale on eBay and I’m wondering if anyone has seen this one before. It’s supposed to be authentic but..


----------



## Gerrymarlow

Tony Yang said:


> I don’t think think Hermes does “embossed” crocodile on anything. If it’s looks like it it’s real croc or alligator from Hermes. There’s some jewelry pieces that mimic croc scales.


I was actually referring to the buckle that is “engraved” or whatever the term is, with a crocodile pattern. Thanks for your reply


----------



## livethelake

Gerrymarlow said:


> I was actually referring to the buckle that is “engraved” or whatever the term is, with a crocodile pattern. Thanks for your reply


Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Gerrymarlow

livethelake said:


> Is this what you are referring to?


Yes! but the buckle is just gold.


----------



## livethelake

Gerrymarlow said:


> Yes! but the buckle is just gold.


hammered gold like this?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Gerrymarlow

livethelake said:


> hammered gold like this?


No it’s gold but has a crocodile pattern. I wish I knew how to share a picture on this from my phone!


----------



## poshhippie

Hello!  I've been stalking the Hermes website for the past 6 months hoping the 32mm women's H belt would pop back up.  A few times the crocodile/alligator ones popped up, but not the leather ones.  Does anyone know if these are discontinued?  Thank you!


----------



## Tony Yang

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  I've been stalking the Hermes website for the past 6 months hoping the 32mm women's H belt would pop back up.  A few times the crocodile/alligator ones popped up, but not the leather ones.  Does anyone know if these are discontinued?  Thank you!



Just search the men's belts for 32mm, they are exactly the same belts, a metric ton of leather strap options: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/men/belts/#||Category

I think Hermes has lately been pushing for 32mm as mens, while 24mm for women.

Also I think their website needs some updating since the inventory for croc straps has a glitch where it repeats itself in the list.


----------



## poshhippie

Tony Yang said:


> Just search the men's belts for 32mm, they are exactly the same belts, a metric ton of leather strap options: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/men/belts/#||Category
> 
> I think Hermes has lately been pushing for 32mm as mens, while 24mm for women.
> 
> Also I think their website needs some updating since the inventory for croc straps has a glitch where it repeats itself in the list.


Great tip - thank you!!


----------



## bagidiotic

poshhippie said:


> Hello!  I've been stalking the Hermes website for the past 6 months hoping the 32mm women's H belt would pop back up.  A few times the crocodile/alligator ones popped up, but not the leather ones.  Does anyone know if these are discontinued?  Thank you!


Very unlikely 32mm discontinued as its basic and classic design by h


----------



## LVjudy

Is the roulis belt still available? I’ve been stalking the H site for months but no avl


----------



## acrowcounted

LVjudy said:


> Is the roulis belt still available? I’ve been stalking the H site for months but no avl


I got one in September after having my SA source it for me. I think they said at that time that there was only one other silver one and four gold ones in the US. I'd ask your SA as soon as possible if you're serious about it.


----------



## LVjudy

acrowcounted said:


> I got one in September after having my SA source it for me. I think they said at that time that there was only one other silver one and four gold ones in the US. I'd ask your SA as soon as possible if you're serious about it.



Thanks so much! I recently sold my H belt & would love to replace it w/ the roulis option. Gonna pop into the boutique this wknd


----------



## The Cat

hello  , just joined first post .
Allthough I have lurked in the past when researching Hermès and Chanel purses with an ex-girlfriend . 
( I think she is a member here )

I’m going to my local store with her tomorrow to look at a 32mm tourareg belt I “need” 
The belt will be ”dual purpose” , so I need some advice on the different buckles and leathers available .

*First :* *the* *buckle* .
I want a belt I can wear every day and night , but i work in construction during the day ...
This is why I think I need the tourareg buckle .
Allthough I’d rather have a plain brushed silver H buckle I am worried it will look terrible after a few weeks of me wearing it for work , scratches and dents and the plating wearing off . Whereas the tourareg is not plated so wont show it’s age as badly so can be worn at night too , and can be polished in the future if needed .

Looking at online images of vintage Hermès buckles , it is hard to get an idea of wear as most people really look after their items and don’t put themselves in a position to damage them every day .
I bought a polished silver belt as a gift for her a few christmas ago and i could get one for work and another for play for the price of the tourareg version , but from what I’ve read even the most carefull guys wear out the plating on the edges .
As it is right now , I’m convinced I need the solid silver even though I’m not particularly keen on too much engraving so will be looking for the one in stock with the least engraving and also the shallow engraving so I can lose a little should I have a jeweler polish out scratches in the future should it get so bad I cannot wear it outside of work .
As this is the most expensive part of the purchase , any advice on this MUCH appreciated !!!


*Second : the leather .*
What I would really like is 2 different straps , one for work and one for play .
Both of them in black and orange .
Allthough I would wear black probobly  99% of the time I have a couple of orange watches that I think it would be fun to match the belt to every now and then , plus I get the pleasure of wearing an orange hi-Vis vest every minute of the day 
What I want to do is get the best leather type for outside work when I buy the buckle from Hermès , then buy a used strap for work and distress it ( as it will get distressed anyway !! )
So I want comfort and looks for outside work and would prefer a smooth satin black and smooth bright orange as I’m not a fan of huge grain . but I bought my ex a vintage Annie in (I think) box leather and it had a scratch that was still there even after it went back to Hermès for restoration .
I want similar smooth looks , but hardwearing if possible so it will stay looking good after years of wearing outside work .
And for “work version” of the belt I want a leather that is light and comfortable that I can prematurely age .
I have researched distressing leather and I think I would rather have it looking like a “beat-up old belt” from the off , rather than a new belt that just got ruined by constantly clipping on walk-in-talkies , flashlights , etc.
I know about Hermès heritage as I come from a horse family and realize that they really are a quality product that is made to last , but should be looking for a certain type of leather to buy used that is easier to distress ?

Sorry for the essay , but I figured it would be better to put all the info out there rather than have a 100 post thread of questions and answers , people calling me an idiot etc . 

Any advice , however small , much appreciated !!

Thank you .
Ian


----------



## PJW5813

You asked for advice - so here goes.  I think you are making a mistake as I think a traditional hasp buckle (like etriviere) would be more suitable for work. Just select a leather that feels sturdy.  Avoid one with a shiny finish if you think it might be quickly spoilt.

I do not see the point of the need for work/play options in similar colours.  By introducing the work/play constraint you are looking for almost impossible compromises.


----------



## FreddieMac

Following on from what PJW5813 said, you could pick up an Étrivière belt in Barenia. This is a beautiful saddle leather that will patina over time, become the most rich dark caramel colour. Barenia will show scratches, but they blend into the patina over time, and if you wanted to, you could accelerate the patina process. I’ve just recently picked up such a belt, so these are around in Barenia at the moment.

If you then also wanted something more formal for night wearing, you could look at any of the other buckle designs and leathers without fear of damaging them on-site. Picking a reversible belt kit, this would then give you three belt looks for the price of two.


----------



## The Cat

Thank you for the help .
I just looked at the suggestion online and only see it in plated finish .
Is the tourareg the only buckle available that isn’t plated ? It is a pity I don’t see one in brushed stainless steel or titanium .


----------



## PJW5813

Thanks FM
even if you post is of no interest to OP, it is of interest to me
An etriviere in barenia would go well with my Yohji and the strap on that has an etriviere buckle

did you get it in London?


----------



## FreddieMac

PJW5813 said:


> Thanks FM
> even if you post is of no interest to OP, it is of interest to me
> An etriviere in barenia would go well with my Yohji and the strap on that has an etriviere buckle
> 
> did you get it in London?



Just this week past at NBS! A little surprise from my SA I just couldn’t say no to. They also had at least a size 95, if not more.


----------



## The Cat

This was the display at my local store today .
I didn’t go so my accomplice sent me the pic


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Luv n bags

Migmog said:


> This was the display at my local store today .
> I didn’t go so my accomplice sent me the pic
> View attachment 4280962



So the belt buckles are sold separately! My SA said they are not sold separately.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Miso Fine said:


> So the belt buckles are sold separately! My SA said they are not sold separately.



I don’t believe they are sold separately I think they are just displayed like that so you can pick out your personal belt kit.


----------



## The Cat

They are not sold separately , but are displayed separately as they are mix and match with the leathers .

I bought one as a gift a couple of years ago , and due to the delicate situation of asking a woman’s waist size and leather preferences without giving away the fact you are going to buy her a surprise gift I made sure to ask if it could be returned if I bought the wrong belt .
I was assured it was ok and was even given a gift receipt ...


All well and good until the store you purchased from doesn’t have the right item in stock , and do not give refunds !!!

An unbelievable situation in my opinion , but the store manager came good and found the right leather at another store and had it shipped to h0me a few days later .

Saved me from being confirmed as the worst gift buyer in the world


----------



## Pomba

Im having a hard time selling a hardly worn belt strap.  I need my buckle for my other belt. Is belt straps bought on its own?


----------



## papertiger

Migmog said:


> hello  , just joined first post .
> Allthough I have lurked in the past when researching Hermès and Chanel purses with an ex-girlfriend .
> ( I think she is a member here )
> 
> I’m going to my local store with her tomorrow to look at a 32mm tourareg belt I “need”
> The belt will be ”dual purpose” , so I need some advice on the different buckles and leathers available .
> 
> *First :* *the* *buckle* .
> I want a belt I can wear every day and night , but i work in construction during the day ...
> This is why I think I need the tourareg buckle .
> Allthough I’d rather have a plain brushed silver H buckle I am worried it will look terrible after a few weeks of me wearing it for work , scratches and dents and the plating wearing off . Whereas the tourareg is not plated so wont show it’s age as badly so can be worn at night too , and can be polished in the future if needed .
> 
> Looking at online images of vintage Hermès buckles , it is hard to get an idea of wear as most people really look after their items and don’t put themselves in a position to damage them every day .
> I bought a polished silver belt as a gift for her a few christmas ago and i could get one for work and another for play for the price of the tourareg version , but from what I’ve read even the most carefull guys wear out the plating on the edges .
> As it is right now , I’m convinced I need the solid silver even though I’m not particularly keen on too much engraving so will be looking for the one in stock with the least engraving and also the shallow engraving so I can lose a little should I have a jeweler polish out scratches in the future should it get so bad I cannot wear it outside of work .
> As this is the most expensive part of the purchase , any advice on this MUCH appreciated !!!
> 
> 
> *Second : the leather .*
> What I would really like is 2 different straps , one for work and one for play .
> Both of them in black and orange .
> Allthough I would wear black probobly  99% of the time I have a couple of orange watches that I think it would be fun to match the belt to every now and then , plus I get the pleasure of wearing an orange hi-Vis vest every minute of the day
> What I want to do is get the best leather type for outside work when I buy the buckle from Hermès , then buy a used strap for work and distress it ( as it will get distressed anyway !! )
> So I want comfort and looks for outside work and would prefer a smooth satin black and smooth bright orange as I’m not a fan of huge grain . but I bought my ex a vintage Annie in (I think) box leather and it had a scratch that was still there even after it went back to Hermès for restoration .
> I want similar smooth looks , but hardwearing if possible so it will stay looking good after years of wearing outside work .
> And for “work version” of the belt I want a leather that is light and comfortable that I can prematurely age .
> I have researched distressing leather and I think I would rather have it looking like a “beat-up old belt” from the off , rather than a new belt that just got ruined by constantly clipping on walk-in-talkies , flashlights , etc.
> I know about Hermès heritage as I come from a horse family and realize that they really are a quality product that is made to last , but should be looking for a certain type of leather to buy used that is easier to distress ?
> 
> Sorry for the essay , but I figured it would be better to put all the info out there rather than have a 100 post thread of questions and answers , people calling me an idiot etc .
> 
> Any advice , however small , much appreciated !!
> 
> Thank you .
> Ian



Sounds OK so long as work's OK with an orange belt. You should have what you want, you know you best.


----------



## papertiger

Pomba said:


> Im having a hard time selling a hardly worn belt strap.  I need my buckle for my other belt. Is belt straps bought on its own?



Yup. You can buy extra straps even online.


----------



## The Cat

papertiger said:


> Sounds OK so long as work's OK with an orange belt. You should have what you want, you know you best.



They make me wear an orange vest and yellow hat all day long , an orange belt won’t be a problem 
I have a couple of breitling watches with colored faces and think it will be cool to match them every now and then .
Allthough I have found 2 different oranges I cannot find a yellow strap on the Hermès site to match my yellow watch .
I might brave the mall today to go to the store ...


----------



## The Cat

Pomba said:


> Im having a hard time selling a hardly worn belt strap.  I need my buckle for my other belt. Is belt straps bought on its own?



They’re all over 1st-dibs , yogis closet , real-real , ebay etc.

Leathers can be bought on their own from Hermès , just not buckles .

Edited. No buying, selling or soliciting sales PT


----------



## Luv n bags

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I don’t believe they are sold separately I think they are just displayed like that so you can pick out your personal belt kit.



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## papertiger

Migmog said:


> They make me wear an orange vest and yellow hat all day long , an orange belt won’t be a problem
> I have a couple of breitling watches with colored faces and think it will be cool to match them every now and then .
> Allthough I have found 2 different oranges I cannot find a yellow strap on the Hermès site to match my yellow watch .
> I might brave the mall today to go to the store ...



There is an Amber around atm for bags/SLGs but don't know if it's available for a belt (or at least yet)


----------



## The Cat

I’ll ask should I be brave enough to go today .
I hate going to the mall .

My choices are fight the traffic into la and go to rodeo drive , or fight the masses in south coast plaza .
Both options are WAY down my list of favorite things to do on my day off


----------



## PJW5813

just out of interest, what are your ‘work’ trousers - do they depend on the belt, or is it just to finish off the look and from which to hang things?


----------



## The Cat

Ariat fire resistant jeans . 
I need to wear a belt as they’ll fall down otherwise


----------



## PJW5813

Smug said:


> Ariat fire resistant jeans .
> I need to wear a belt as they’ll fall down otherwise




Thanks for that.  I know thst PaperTiger wrote ‘you should have what you want, you know you nest’   and as a general principle I would agree.  However I think she misses the point.  With all the other belts I have with what I call plate buckles where a stud presses into a hole in the strap, you pull the strap through the buckle to cinch the belt as you want it.  The end you pull is over the rest of the strap.
With the Hermes system, the buckle is attached to the opposite end and you have to slot the loose end of the strap under the buckle, between that and your trousers or jeans.  It is not that easy to cinch in loose jeans as I think yours might be.
You might also find the the H becomes looser on the strap over time and can fall off when you unfasten it.

I would now say go ahead buy your first belt (for best?) use it with your workwear and see how it goes.  Choose a brushed finish and you will find it much more robust than you fear.


----------



## The Cat

A few months ago I tried on the last one I purchased ( as a gift ) to see how it would look with my new work gear .
this year I changed from carhart fr jeans and solid color fr shirts to ariat fr jeans and plaid fr shirts , and it’s a more “western” look and I’ve started tucking my shirt in 
I think it looked ok , but there’s no way she would let me wear it at work for even a day , so I’ve no idea how it would perform .

The latest work development is that we now have to wear our radios in a holster attached to a belt (as some idiot dropped one 80 feet ) so it’s going to add more wear as the belt is undone to remove the holster every break , lunch , and quitting time .

Allthough your advice is sound , I fear a plated buckle will be ruined in a VERY short time and that will make it an 800 dollar “work only” belt that will just look worse and worse as the years go on .
No matter how carefull I am , things get ruined .
A pair of jeans or a shirt might get a hole the first time they’re worn . It’s ok , it’s work wear and only costs 100 dollars to replace ....

But if I’m going to spend 800-1800 on a belt I want it to last ...
( I won’t retire for another 10 years at least , and in that decade I’ll prolly work 20 years worth of hours )
I own watches that I cannot wear for work at all . One polished and brushed stainless watch picked up scratches the one and only time I wore it at work , and another black coated one suffered the same fate .
I now only wear brushed stainless or titanium that’s allready a little beat up .
It’s such a pity Hermès don’t make buckles in these materials that don’t show scratches and “self-heal” ...

An option I’ve been thinking about today is to buy a used tourareg for work and a new brushed for out-of-work .
I could do this for the same price as buying a new tourareg .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## The Cat

I have been looking on real-real , eBay , 1st-dibs , all the usual sites to see how these things wear .
And some of the pics of vintage buckles scare me !!   

On Friday I was showing a friend at work a beat-up old belt on eBay and explaining why I wanted a solid metal tourareg one .
I just went looking for it on eBay for to explain to you my fears , when I came across something interesting !!

The first link is the worn out h belt ( probobly after a year of me wearing a new one for work) ,  the second is a belt that could work for me ...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Bro...:SuwAAOSwZKpbpWeE:sc:USPSPriority!92653!US!-1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...261075?hash=item3d7b37d2d3:g:kbwAAOSwTypa4rig


----------



## The Cat

Can anybody tell me anything about that second belt ?
I have sent the seller a request for more info , but any help in the meantime appreciated


----------



## PJW5813

p.s.
by plate buckle, I did not mean ‘plated’, I meant the type of buckle where the fastening is a stud into the hole of the strap

p.p.s.
the second belt (the metal one) looks badly worn at one on the keepers


----------



## The Cat

Thank you . I figured out what you meant , but my main concern is the plating rubbing off the belt buckle .
Have you ever seen that metal belt before ?
I think it looks cool !!!
Any idea what metal it is made from ?
Or what size waist it is ?
I have sent a message on abay about the materials and size , but do not expect a reply until tomm0row due to location .


----------



## The Cat

I have been wearing canvas the last few years as my old beat-up leather belt got lost sometime during my emigration to Usa .
They have been fine , but the buckle fails after around a year . And they allways fail as I’m getting dressed to go to work , or within the first hour .
leaving me low-riding for a day and adding time on my commute home as I have to stop and buy another !! 

What did you think of my idea to buy a used tourareg and see how it works out ?
After reading your advice about the buckle coming loose after a while I think it might be a worthwhile experiment as it will be allready worn when I get it .


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hi guys,
This is a question about customization. I hope it’s ok if I ask it here.
If I buy a lightly used 110cm crocodile porosus belt will they reduce it to 85cm?
If not, will a decent cobbler do it?
Can you recommend one in NY or Miami?
Thank you!

P.S. I FINALLY found a belt that matches my K25. Been looking for 3 months!


----------



## carlinha

blondissima777 said:


> Hi guys,
> This is a question about customization. I hope it’s ok if I ask it here.
> If I buy a lightly used 110cm crocodile porosus belt will they reduce it to 85cm?
> If not, will a decent cobbler do it?
> Can you recommend one in NY or Miami?
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I FINALLY found a belt that matches my K25. Been looking for 3 months!



I’ve requested this before many years ago at the Madison store and was denied... the most they will do is add 2 (or is it 3?) extra holes to the belt.  I don’t know if the policy has changed, but worth giving it a try!  Good luck!!!


----------



## noegirl

carlinha said:


> I’ve requested this before many years ago at the Madison store and was denied... the most they will do is add 2 (or is it 3?) extra holes to the belt.  I don’t know if the policy has changed, but worth giving it a try!  Good luck!!!




It’s 2 now. I had two added last month to all my straps.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

carlinha said:


> I’ve requested this before many years ago at the Madison store and was denied... the most they will do is add 2 (or is it 3?) extra holes to the belt.  I don’t know if the policy has changed, but worth giving it a try!  Good luck!!!





noegirl said:


> It’s 2 now. I had two added last month to all my straps.


Thank you, guys. I’ve had 2 holes done before as well. Do you think they will do 2 holes 20 cm apart from the original holes?


----------



## etoile de mer

blondissima777 said:


> Hi guys,
> This is a question about customization. I hope it’s ok if I ask it here.
> If I buy a lightly used 110cm crocodile porosus belt will they reduce it to 85cm?
> If not, will a decent cobbler do it?
> Can you recommend one in NY or Miami?
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I FINALLY found a belt that matches my K25. Been looking for 3 months!



Hello! Not sure if this helps, but a few years ago the craftsman at my boutique shortened a chamonix/epsom belt strap for me from 110cm to 80. After searching for the strap for ages, my SA offered this service when one finally popped up, but in the wrong size. The work was done beautifully! I'm not sure if they still offer this service, but worth asking, perhaps with NY after sales dept. Good luck! 

Here's a link to pics - 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/page-118#post-24729372


----------



## noegirl

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, guys. I’ve had 2 holes done before as well. Do you think they will do 2 holes 20 cm apart from the original holes?




Not sure. It’s worth an ask


----------



## Kokokokeko

Hi all, I thought I would ask the pros here about the cost of the 42 mm "kit" buckles separate new in store in the USA. I remember looking at the display the last time I was at the boutique and talking to the SA about it, but didn't ask about the price and I have a 42 mm belt-strap on the way sans buckle. I also can't seem to find them listed separately online. My biggest hope is for a palladium Mors but I'd probably settle for gold as well.

I could ring up my SA and ask, but I'd like to be ready to buy at that point.


----------



## hopiko

Kokokokeko said:


> Hi all, I thought I would ask the pros here about the cost of the 42 mm "kit" buckles separate new in store in the USA. I remember looking at the display the last time I was at the boutique and talking to the SA about it, but didn't ask about the price and I have a 42 mm belt-strap on the way sans buckle. I also can't seem to find them listed separately online. My biggest hope is for a palladium Mors but I'd probably settle for gold as well.
> 
> I could ring up my SA and ask, but I'd like to be ready to buy at that point.


Hermes will not sell a buckle without a strap.  They will sell a strap without a buckle.  Perhaps if you can find one, they will let you return the strap you just bought and repurchase it with a buckle.  Good luck!


----------



## hopiko

blondissima777 said:


> Hi guys,
> This is a question about customization. I hope it’s ok if I ask it here.
> If I buy a lightly used 110cm crocodile porosus belt will they reduce it to 85cm?
> If not, will a decent cobbler do it?
> Can you recommend one in NY or Miami?
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I FINALLY found a belt that matches my K25. Been looking for 3 months!


Hi, I Jesé to do this regularly at the NY boutiques that had craftsmen.  I don’t know if the still do it as I am not sure of the edges these day (they used to cut the straight edge and then resin it),  good luck!


----------



## papertiger

Kokokokeko said:


> Hi all, I thought I would ask the pros here about the cost of the 42 mm "kit" buckles separate new in store in the USA. I remember looking at the display the last time I was at the boutique and talking to the SA about it, but didn't ask about the price and I have a 42 mm belt-strap on the way sans buckle. I also can't seem to find them listed separately online. My biggest hope is for a palladium Mors but I'd probably settle for gold as well.
> 
> I could ring up my SA and ask, but I'd like to be ready to buy at that point.





hopiko said:


> Hermes will not sell a buckle without a strap.  They will sell a strap without a buckle.  Perhaps if you can find one, they will let you return the strap you just bought and repurchase it with a buckle.  Good luck!



Or, if you think you may like/need other colours, keep the strap, order a new kit and then you will have 2 belts for the price of 1 plus extra strap.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PJW5813

That has got to be the best plan


----------



## Kokokokeko

hopiko said:


> Hermes will not sell a buckle without a strap.  They will sell a strap without a buckle.  Perhaps if you can find one, they will let you return the strap you just bought and repurchase it with a buckle.  Good luck!


Oh I see, thanks so much for your help. My SA had seemed to imply switching out buckles would be easy, but perhaps its as you said and she was expecting me to buy a new strap each time. 

Also I checked the size again and was a confused and actually the strap I am getting is 38 mm, but I found a good price on a singular 42 mm buckle online and was hoping it will fit a 38 (for a women's fashion belt look that is) if anyone could enlighten me again.


----------



## PJW5813

I don’t think mixing the sizes is a good idea.  Also IMO the 42mm buckles are very large - especially the Constance


----------



## The Cat

^^^
the 42mm c buckle is pretty big .
I suspect a 32 will fit on a 42 leather , but please do not deviate from the plan .
You have been warned ,


----------



## PJW5813

a 32mm buckle will not fit a 42mm strap
vice-versa perhaps but it will not look good


----------



## papertiger

Kokokokeko said:


> Oh I see, thanks so much for your help. My SA had seemed to imply switching out buckles would be easy, but perhaps its as you said and she was expecting me to buy a new strap each time.
> 
> Also I checked the size again and was a confused and actually the strap I am getting is 38 mm, but I found a good price on a singular 42 mm buckle online and was hoping it will fit a 38 (for a women's fashion belt look that is) if anyone could enlighten me again.



38? 

The only sizes I know are 24, 32 & 42. Are you sure it's just a strap and not an entire belt from another line?


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> 38?
> 
> The only sizes I know are 24, 32 & 42. Are you sure it's just a strap and not an entire belt from another line?



 Belt straps are now offered in 38mm.  Nice option I think as 42 is quite wide.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_38_HOMMEpH074561CK05pH075387CAAA085/


----------



## papertiger

etoile de mer said:


> Belt straps are now offered in 38mm.  Nice option I think as 42 is quite wide.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_38_HOMMEpH074561CK05pH075387CAAA085/



Thanks, my head's obviously to preoccupied with scarves to notice.

I still think the 32 is the best gender neutral, unisex, go to, go in all belt loops size.


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> Thanks, my head's obviously to preoccupied with scarves to notice.
> 
> I still think the 32 is the best gender neutral, unisex, go to, go in all belt loops size.



I agree, I think 32mm is most versatile, and I like the 32 best for myself. For men, I like the look of 32 for dress and 38 for jeans.


----------



## The Cat

PJW5813 said:


> a 32mm buckle will not fit a 42mm strap
> vice-versa perhaps but it will not look good


Maybe I have that in my head backwards .
I remember there being some kind of issue when I was measuring a year or so ago .
I’ll grab a tape later and try to work out what I was thinking .


----------



## The Cat

etoile de mer said:


> Belt straps are now offered in 38mm.  Nice option I think as 42 is quite wide.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_38_HOMMEpH074561CK05pH075387CAAA085/



THAT is a nice belt !!!
I think we now have a new option PJW


----------



## The Cat

I just got a tape and started some measuring to work out where I went wrong .
I cannot find my mm measure , and don’t have a 32mm belt to hand but looked at a canvas work belt ...

I think my confusion might be caused by trousers rather than belt sizes 

I have a few pairs of Armani jeans , all will take a big belt easily and some will take my work belt through the leather badge thing that’s on the back between the belt loops .
But some pairs will not . The leather thing is too narrow for the belt to go through .

Not a big problem , as I never put my belt through that thing anyway as it’s  normally covered by an un-tucked shirt AND it’s too fiddly and takes too long ...
I pride myself on being able to get showered , dressed , and ready to go within 10 minutes . 

However , the pairs that it will not fit through are the pairs that have silly metal bits on the leather ....

If you have any jeans with metal bits on that leather thing I advise you to measure first BEFORE you buy a reversible belt , as they will no doubt mark the “inside” leather making it kinda irreversible .


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hi guys,
I love wearing mixed metals like my ‘silver’ Paris loafers with my gold hardware bags. Are there any current or past Hermès belt buckles with a white and a gold/permabrass/rose gold combination?
One version of the Cinhetic bag comes with a mixed metal clasp, so maybe there’s a chance they’ve done a belt in mixed metals? 
Thank you!


----------



## PJW5813

I will dissent from the preference shown for the 32mm.
Years ago when the 32mm was the widest option, I wished for something wider for jeans or casual trousers and welcomed the introduction of the 42mm only to be disappointed by the huge Constance buckle.  I now have high hopes for a 38mm when the buckle selection includes the old H style.


----------



## The Cat

The 38mm is now available..
Same buckle design as 42mm .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## The Cat

I just called the store and they have 38mm in stock in brushed finish , tourareg only available in 32mm ....


----------



## The Cat

They said it’s prety quiet the store today , so I said I’d go look at them.
My shopping advisor has gone to her brothers for Xmas, so I have to go alone ....
I hope I don’t get mall-rage !!!


----------



## SwiftyTK

Picked up two new 32’s for Christmas. Even though they stopped making the flat end on the strap I’m still loyal to the 32 as I love mixing and matching. Although with 5 now, maybe I’ll try some 38’s and 42’s, but I probably would not purchase the Constance in either. Even in my 32 my Constance buckles are my least used.


----------



## The Cat

From what I understood fro the phone call the 38 will be replacing the 42mm .
I will clarify when I get to the. Store


----------



## The Cat

So apparently I should have asked about the 38mm a while ago , as they’ve had it for a while !!!
It looks so much like the 42mm it’s hard to tell the difference .
And he confirmed the 42mm is no more ...
They still have some available, so get them while you can 

I took some terrible pictures ....


----------



## The Cat

First pic is me trying to remember how to take “live” off the camera , hence me looking old , confused and stupid ..
A look I wear often 

Rest are taken with my awesome tee shirt in full view !!!
38mm brushed ,
32mm tourareg ,
and the white one is a 42mm gold


----------



## The Cat

I also found this whilst browsing the stores around Hermès .
( the 2 sales people where busy and security was following me around first time I went , so I walked away for 10 minutes while it quientened down)

I’ll probobly buy it in the future to wear with this watch (making a very rare appearance at work due to its “scratchability” ) , but it’s not top priority as that watch rarely gets worn .

Edited to delete non-H, non-relevant items PT


----------



## Dupsy

The Cat said:


> First pic is me trying to remember how to take “live” off the camera , hence me looking old , confused and stupid ..
> A look I wear often [emoji3]
> 
> Rest are taken with my awesome tee shirt in full view !!!
> 38mm brushed ,
> 32mm tourareg ,
> and the white one is a 42mm gold
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290932
> View attachment 4290933
> View attachment 4290934
> View attachment 4290935


Does the buckle fit both 42 and 38? Looks like the same size buckle.


----------



## The Cat

It is smaller than the 42 , but due to same shape it through me .
I was supposed to go back today , but my shopping advisor is incommunicado right now .
Will compare them both side by side when I go back to buy my belt


----------



## The Cat

I have a cunning plan wether I buy the 32mm or 38mm ...

I’m going to try to find a black 42mm leather in my size , then find somebody to modify it at the ends to fit my buckle . This will then get aged and be my work strap .
If this doesn’t work out , I’ll have to find somebody to make me a strap from scratch , but would prefer to modify a Hermès strap .


----------



## Dupsy

Which size buckle are you planning to buy? If the 32, then your 42 mm belt is going to be messed up. Attached are my 32 and 42 sets


----------



## Dupsy




----------



## PJW5813

Modifying an Hernes strap does not seem a good idea to me.
For one reason they are edge-stitched.
However I have considered trying to get an atelier working in exotics to custom make a wider strap with shaped ends to accommodate a 32mm H buckle.
But then you do have to answer the question, 'Why?'
If Hermes does not produce exactly what we want, why is it so important that it has to be Hermes around our waist?
The answer is nothing to do with quality and workmanship - that which can justify 1000s for a handmade bag.


----------



## The Cat

That’s a very good question .
For the money I would spend on a tourareg , I could buy a new (or used) fender for a car I’m restoring .
But then I’d be taking a grinder to that fender and modifying it anyway to fit my car .
Why spend all this money on a car when any old beater would get me from a-to-b ??


----------



## The Cat

Dupsy said:


> Which size buckle are you planning to buy? If the 32, then your 42 mm belt is going to be messed up. Attached are my 32 and 42 sets



I don’t know yet .
I sent pics to buy shopping advisor and she replied “the second one) .
But the 2nd photo I sent her was a feregamo belt ...
The 2nd Hermès pic was the tourareg which is only in 32mm.
I’m waiting on a further reply .

She went to Hermes for me last week to look at belts and was gushing over the tourareg so presume she means that but I’m not too sure as it was her that suggested I look at ferregamo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## The Cat

Dupsy said:


> Which size buckle are you planning to buy? If the 32, then your 42 mm belt is going to be messed up. Attached are my 32 and 42 sets



Can you please measure the hieght of your 32mm buckle please ?
I like the width of the 42mm belt , but the buckle is huge ...
Maybe 10mm higher than the belt .
The difference between 38 and 42 is only 2mm either side (Einstein I am) but the buckle is smaller on the 38mm as well .

The idea of buying a 2nd belt for use everyday at work was so that i could keep the one that came with the buckle for weekend use etc.


----------



## PJW5813

Although  the Constance H and the standard H, which I believe has a number I can't remember, are very similar in size, there is something about the Constance style that is more assertive and makes it less look large by comparison.


----------



## The Cat

I compared the tourareg to a brushed 32 buckle .
The tourareg is a different shape . Subtle , but different enough to make it seems smaller still 

Btw , she got back to me and she was advising on the tourareg and wants to go with me next weekend to buy it when she’s back in town .
Unfortunately I told the sales guy I was going back yesterday , so now I may have to risk going to the mall again to explain and find out when he’s working next weekend


----------



## The Cat

PJW5813 said:


> Modifying an Hernes strap does not seem a good idea to me.
> For one reason they are edge-stitched.
> However I have considered trying to get an atelier working in exotics to custom make a wider strap with shaped ends to accommodate a 32mm H buckle.
> But then you do have to answer the question, 'Why?'
> If Hermes does not produce exactly what we want, why is it so important that it has to be Hermes around our waist?
> The answer is nothing to do with quality and workmanship - that which can justify 1000s for a handmade bag.



As you own the belt in question , could you say What is the answer then ?
Did you go as far as getting any quotes for a larger strap , or did you give up on the idea ?


----------



## acrowcounted

The Cat said:


> I compared the tourareg to a brushed 32 buckle .
> The tourareg is a different shape . Subtle , but different enough to make it seems smaller still
> 
> Btw , she got back to me and she was advising on the tourareg and wants to go with me next weekend to buy it when she’s back in town .
> Unfortunately I told the sales guy I was going back yesterday , so now I may have to risk going to the mall again to explain and find out when he’s working next weekend


Might be a decent price increase coming. I recommend purchasing items you are sure about asap.


----------



## The Cat

Do you think it will come in the next 7 days ?
I read something on here about increases last week , but didn’t pay much attention....
Do they normally increase the first of the year ?

I’m sure I’m buying myself a new belt , I’m also sure I’m not spending 2k in the Hermès store .
That’s all I’m sure about right now .
So if I buy the tourareg it will definately be a lone purchase , and if I buy a brushed version or a non-hermes I might buy a card holder as well .


----------



## Dupsy

The Cat said:


> Can you please measure the hieght of your 32mm buckle please ?
> I like the width of the 42mm belt , but the buckle is huge ...
> Maybe 10mm higher than the belt .
> The difference between 38 and 42 is only 2mm either side (Einstein I am) but the buckle is smaller on the 38mm as well .
> 
> The idea of buying a 2nd belt for use everyday at work was so that i could keep the one that came with the buckle for weekend use etc.



The height on my 32 H buckle is 36 mm (1.45 in); however, it is 34 mm at the back where the belt goes in. Belt itself is 30 mm. For the 42 Constance buckle, it is 45 mm to the belt’s 40mm.
I also have a ferragamo gancini buckle that can be worn with the 42 but its stud is bigger than the Hermes one, so there is a possibility that it will make the hole bigger in time making the Hermes buckle loose.


----------



## The Cat

Dupsy said:


> The height on my 32 H buckle is 36 mm (1.45 in); however, it is 34 mm at the back where the belt goes in. Belt itself is 30 mm. For the 42 Constance buckle, it is 45 mm to the belt’s 40mm.
> I also have a ferragamo gancini buckle that can be worn with the 42 but it’s stud is bigger than the Hermes one, so there is a possibility that it will make the hole bigger in time making the Hermes buckle loose.



Thanks for that .
It was hard to judge in the store , but I was thinking the 32 buckle was the same size as a 42mm belt , hence starting to think about altering a bigger strap to fit the smaller buckle without the buckle looking smaller than the strap .
I’m now wondering on the width of a 38mm leather .....


----------



## PJW5813

The Cat said:


> As you own the belt in question , could you say What is the answer then ?
> Did you go as far as getting any quotes for a larger strap , or did you give up on the idea ?




Bluntly the answer is: This is the wrong line of enquiry.  Hermes just does not make the belt that fits *all* the requirements you have outlined over the past weeks.
(Scratch/wear resistant; suitable for wear on a construction site and hold up your trousers and support your phone/radio/torch; continue to be smart and unblemished for casual wear over the next ten years)


----------



## The Cat

I was asking you why you wear a Hermès belt if it is not exactly what you want , and is nothing to do with quality and workmanship ?

Thanks for the advice again .
I’m going to follow your earlier advice via pm and buy a belt and wear it at a construction project once or twice and see if If gets scratched  . 
If it doesn’t , I might follow up on your idea of getting a wider strap made for it or might go with my original idea of a strap to be used just for work .
If it does , it will be worn outside work only and I’ll look at buying a different belt for work .


----------



## PJW5813

As well as the 32mm there are some times when I want to wear a belt with a wider strap.
It is not that I am wearing a belt that does not meet my requirements.


----------



## The Cat

So you are not going to get a wider strap made for your Hermès buckle ?


----------



## PJW5813

No.  It was a passing thought


----------



## The Cat

So what thicker belt did you end up getting for your jeans ?


----------



## PJW5813

Generally, with the availability not that difficult, it is not really a good idea buying second hand H belt kits or components, because sellers often want a price so close to buying new that the anxiety of authenticity is not worth it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## fashionmaven999

PJW5813 said:


> Generally, with the availability not that difficult, it is not really a good idea buying second hand H belt kits or components, because sellers often want a price so close to buying new that the anxiety of authenticity is not worth it.



ITA.  I have been on a search for this size for two years.  H never has the 32mm.  The search will continue.  Thanks!


----------



## jaxhunt

Hi -- I am now officially obsessed with this belt forum thread!  I've been looking through many of the posts and I have a question for everyone: how do you store your belts/buckles in your closet and what do you do/how do you store the little orange box?! I've seen several with beautiful drawer/accessory trays & inserts where they keep the dust bag under each belt with the strap rolled up sitting on top, but am also wondering where everyone keeps the little orange box? I've also seen that Elypro Belt Organizer (I bought one but haven't used it yet!) but not sure how to keep the dust bag/box for that solution?  Would love to see pics of how everyone takes care of their investment(s)!


----------



## papertiger

*No asking for or giving authentication on this thread please, TY*


----------



## Sheila K

fashionmaven999 said:


> ITA.  I have been on a search for this size for two years.  H never has the 32mm.  The search will continue.  Thanks!


Check the mens belt section of h.com.  There are quite a few 32mm.


----------



## adb

Sharing my newly found love for kelly belts [emoji173]️‍♀️


----------



## elly_fong

I hunted close to 1 year for this buckle as my local store doesn't have stock.
Glad that I finally found it! [emoji7]


----------



## andyhuish

JODY820411 said:


> Just bought a sky blue+White with gold buckle, beautiful! goes well with my maxi dress!


I bought the exact combination a year ago too.


----------



## andyhuish

luvlux64 said:


> Just wanted to share my new H belt in Rouge H/Gold combo with ghw!  Yes, it’s in men’s as it is very hard to find a good color combo size 32 in women’s
> Thanks & have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4242392
> View attachment 4242391


Just saw the same color combo in store today, and wondering would it be difficult for man to match?


----------



## lovexchanel

does anyone know if the 24mm size discontinued? i'm having trouble finding it at hermes.com


----------



## andforpoise

lovexchanel said:


> does anyone know if the 24mm size discontinued? i'm having trouble finding it at hermes.com


I just got one from my local boutique last month


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovexchanel said:


> does anyone know if the 24mm size discontinued? i'm having trouble finding it at hermes.com


very low stock. https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/reversible-leather-strap-24mm-H052150CABV070/
haven't heard it is being discontinued ...


----------



## Carrierae

luvlux64 said:


> Just wanted to share my new H belt in Rouge H/Gold combo with ghw!  Yes, it’s in men’s as it is very hard to find a good color combo size 32 in women’s
> Thanks & have a great weekend!
> View attachment 4242392
> View attachment 4242391



Has anyone heard of the women’s belt straps going away (the ones with the straight edge)?  My SA said they are shifting to the men’s straps and making them unisex. It makes sense, but I’m curious if anyone else has heard this?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Carrierae said:


> Has anyone heard of the women’s belt straps going away (the ones with the straight edge)?  My SA said they are shifting to the men’s straps and making them unisex. It makes sense, but I’m curious if anyone else has heard this?



Yes, *Carrierae*, I heard this from my SA about 18 months ago and it makes sense from a business point of view.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PJW5813 said:


> Although  the Constance H and the standard H, which I believe has a number I can't remember, are very similar in size, there is something about the Constance style that is more assertive and makes it less look large by comparison.



Totally agree with you, *PJW*, regarding the Constance buckle and it is my fav H buckle by a mile. Even though the Gucci Marmont is the new IT belt these days and both of my DDs have H and Gucci belts - I still prefer the Constance GHW buckle best.


----------



## ladysarah

adb said:


> Sharing my newly found love for kelly belts [emoji173]️‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338902


Love this and I got the black one. Clever the way it works with no holes. Here is the thing though, I bought it thinking it was a really under the radar piece, and wore it very casually with jeans carrying a plain canvas tote. Yet almost everyone I met recognised it and commented on it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## racho

Hi, pardon me if there was arady a discussion on colour transfer. I just got this beauty in pink swift and etoupe on other side. I am now very worried about colour transfer on the swift pink if i were to wear it  inside of my jeans? Appreciate to know if colour transfer wld be an issue? Shd i change the belt colours though i love the pink etoupe combi so much? Tia!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

racho said:


> Hi, pardon me if there was arady a discussion on colour transfer. I just got this beauty in pink swift and etoupe on other side. I am now very worried about colour transfer on the swift pink if i were to wear it  inside of my jeans? Appreciate to know if colour transfer wld be an issue? Shd i change the belt colours though i love the pink etoupe combi so much? Tia!!!


For pink I will avoid all denims


----------



## westcoastgal

racho said:


> Hi, pardon me if there was arady a discussion on colour transfer. I just got this beauty in pink swift and etoupe on other side. I am now very worried about colour transfer on the swift pink if i were to wear it  inside of my jeans? Appreciate to know if colour transfer wld be an issue? Shd i change the belt colours though i love the pink etoupe combi so much? Tia!!!


I was told to avoid all dark denims with the lighter colors, including H orange and rose azalea.


----------



## cmlanca2

So at one point didn't I read that they were discontinuing the women's 32mm H belt? They are currently back online. Does anyone know about the pricing difference? Looks like some are priced at $790 and others at $825.


----------



## bluerosespf

cmlanca2 said:


> So at one point didn't I read that they were discontinuing the women's 32mm H belt? They are currently back online. Does anyone know about the pricing difference? Looks like some are priced at $790 and others at $825.


My SA told me it's 42 that was discontinued (replaced by the 38). I think the 32 never went away. I bought a strap in this season's colors (bleu du nord and rouge de couer) a few weeks ago.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

racho said:


> Hi, pardon me if there was arady a discussion on colour transfer. I just got this beauty in pink swift and etoupe on other side. I am now very worried about colour transfer on the swift pink if i were to wear it  inside of my jeans? Appreciate to know if colour transfer wld be an issue? Shd i change the belt colours though i love the pink etoupe combi so much? Tia!!!


I would NOT wear the pink side touching colored denim dear.
Sorry...  it is delicate color and will transfer. Only wear with white or light color denim/pants that don't transfer dye.

I have gotten dark denim color transfer on gold togo belt before and removed it quite  easily with a regular pink colored pencil eraser. It worked. So if you do get slight transfer, u can try to remove with this method.


----------



## partialtopink

racho said:


> Hi, pardon me if there was arady a discussion on colour transfer. I just got this beauty in pink swift and etoupe on other side. I am now very worried about colour transfer on the swift pink if i were to wear it  inside of my jeans? Appreciate to know if colour transfer wld be an issue? Shd i change the belt colours though i love the pink etoupe combi so much? Tia!!!



I love this combo! Super jealous. I have white smooth leather/etoupe combo and haven't had an issue with color transfer yet. It's actually 10 years old this May   (can't believe it's been 10 years since my first piece). I don't wear it all too frequently, but I haven't experienced a problem.


----------



## racho

partialtopink said:


> I love this combo! Super jealous. I have white smooth leather/etoupe combo and haven't had an issue with color transfer yet. It's actually 10 years old this May   (can't believe it's been 10 years since my first piece). I don't wear it all too frequently, but I haven't experienced a problem.



Do u wear it with blue jeans by any chance?


----------



## partialtopink

racho said:


> Do u wear it with blue jeans by any chance?



Pretty sure I have at least once


----------



## staceyjan

My daughter received a preloved belt which is too small.  Since it was preloved, the relative cannot return it.  I did request a quote from Yoogis and Fashionpile but wondering if there were other options instead of selling it.

Could I purchase a leather belt that is similar and take off the "H" from the Hermes belt and replace it?

Does Hermes sell just the leather belt alone?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Yes you can buy another belt strap (leather) without a buckle from Hermes....
you should post a pic of the belt and we can give details on what size strap you need. They come in different thicknesses...


----------



## etoile de mer

Best to measure your belt (width) in mm to see if it's still a current offering (widths have varied over time). Then you can check on H.com for the widths of straps currently available.

Also, here's a link to the belt thread. More info there. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-belt-thread.562026/


----------



## staceyjan

Thank you, both!  I will also check out the H belt forum. We think it is an inch in length.  Here see pics:


----------



## staceyjan

Here is another pic that has the serial number and maybe measurement in CM.


----------



## PJW5813

The 65 is the notional length in cm
Strap width in mm could be 32
It's the Constance style buckle
Worth getting a new strap - you might need a little patience to get the reversible combination you want.
The onlIne store is a guide to the options available - walk in boutiques have different stock.
Straps available separately, Buckles are not.

Obviously your daughter could use any strap that would fit, but it would not be the same and she might feel a fraud.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PJW5813

p.s. the nominal length is between the single buckle hole and the middle hole of the three at the other end


----------



## nicole0612

staceyjan said:


> Thank you, both!  I will also check out the H belt forum. We think it is an inch in length.  Here see pics:



If it is an inch, that is the 24mm size, which is still sold. The buckles are not sold separately, but the straps are, so she can buy a new strap.
It might be best for her to go into a store to try on a belt for the correct length if possible.


----------



## Dutchprep

Hi, I'm quite new to TPF and I hope you can help me with my question. I found this official Hermes belt thread and think it should suit my question, however if it doesn't belong here, please let me know and tell me where else I should search 

I have 2 hermes 32 leather straps and the H constance buckle, however I was wondering if there are alternative buckles from other brands or even etsy that fit the 32 straps. I sometimes find that the H is too flashy and would like to have something more understated. I know there are other buckles from Hermes, which I love, but they are not in my budget right now. Therefore I'm looking for non-replica alternatives.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Hopebirkin

Hi, sorry I am new with Hermes and wondering if the CDC belt is still in production or whether it has been discontinued? 
If it has bern discontinued, anyone knows when? 
I fall in love with the belt only to find out it's no where to be found but an alligator CDC belt is still available online hence the question.

TIA!


----------



## Ana_bananas

Hopebirkin said:


> Hi, sorry I am new with Hermes and wondering if the CDC belt is still in production or whether it has been discontinued?
> If it has bern discontinued, anyone knows when?
> I fall in love with the belt only to find out it's no where to be found but an alligator CDC belt is still available online hence the question.
> 
> TIA!



I was aware of the CDC belt few months ago. Went to my SA and asked to purchase it. Was told it’s not in production for about a year now   
They said there may be one or two left over; if so Paris would have it.


----------



## Brimson

Hey! I’m wondering if there’s anywhere I can source a new belt strap for my buckle. It’s a screw on and just want something with some texture to the leather as this is a bit too smooth and “formal” for my tastes.


----------



## cloee

Sorry if this has been asked before but has anyone tried using 24mm strap with 32mm buckle? There aren’t much color or size options in 32 and I do like the rose sakura/etoupe combo which is available in 13mm and 24mm only. Thanks


----------



## FashioniistaXO

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the forum to post in (so sorry in case it isn't) but how do you guys store your belts?? I just got a 24 MM mini Constance and I'm not sure if I should store it rolled up or hanging?


----------



## Dupsy

FashioniistaXO said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the forum to post in (so sorry in case it isn't) but how do you guys store your belts?? I just got a 24 MM mini Constance and I'm not sure if I should store it rolled up or hanging?



I have stored  all of my belts in the box they came in for years when not in use and have not had a problem. I store the Kelly belt in its dust bag.


----------



## FashioniistaXO

Dupsy said:


> I have stored  all of my belts in the box they came in for years when not in use and have not had a problem. I store the Kelly belt in its dust bag.





Dupsy said:


> I have stored  all of my belts in the box they came in for years when not in use and have not had a problem. I store the Kelly belt in its dust bag.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sakura198427

Ana_bananas said:


> I was aware of the CDC belt few months ago. Went to my SA and asked to purchase it. Was told it’s not in production for about a year now
> They said there may be one or two left over; if so Paris would have it.


Oh no!   This is terrible news.  I've been trying a get a white CDC belt with GHW.  If it's not even in production, then it'll probably remain a dream, as my size is very hard to find and I've had no luck on the secondary market


----------



## papertiger

Brimson said:


> Hey! I’m wondering if there’s anywhere I can source a new belt strap for my buckle. It’s a screw on and just want something with some texture to the leather as this is a bit too smooth and “formal” for my tastes.
> View attachment 4455439
> View attachment 4455440



Take it to Hermes as it is and ask them to replace it with a grained or stamped leather. It will cost you the price of the strap. They should also be able to attach it.


----------



## papertiger

FashioniistaXO said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the forum to post in (so sorry in case it isn't) but how do you guys store your belts?? I just got a 24 MM mini Constance and I'm not sure if I should store it rolled up or hanging?



One of the few items I keep stored curled in their boxes. Obviously, just hang if you're going to wear everyday.


----------



## tlamdang08

My very small belt collection both are in noir and gold/Rose gold hardware


----------



## Noveltwist

Has anyone seen / tried on the royal belt 32mm? I was hoping for a Gamma Belt style, but looks like online there isn’t a 32mm width gamma belt and the Royal Belt looked similar (though more of an H than a horsebit). 

What do y’all think of the style?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Brimson

Noveltwist said:


> Has anyone seen / tried on the royal belt 32mm? I was hoping for a Gamma Belt style, but looks like online there isn’t a 32mm width gamma belt and the Royal Belt looked similar (though more of an H than a horsebit).
> 
> What do y’all think of the style?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485080



I think it looks cool, too 'busy' for my taste but cool.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

I have been so happy with my rouge de coeur/mauve sylvestre 24mm with medor buckle that I went back today and bought the other strap that had caught my eye! It's jaune de naples swift / gold epsom. The gold will be a practical neutral and I've been obsessing over jaune de naples since I first saw it as it's a wonderfully bright and cheerful color. So happy to have something in this tone.  Can't wait to wear this belt  And as a bonus, the gold side has yellow contrast stitch and vice versa.


----------



## Summerof89

Can I be that super annoying person that ask for your vote on ghw vs rghw on a black Kelly belt?


----------



## De sac

Summerof89 said:


> Can I be that super annoying person that ask for your vote on ghw vs rghw on a black Kelly belt?



Not at all! Rhhw gets my vote. Ghw sometimes looks harsh, depends on outfit. Both are lovely


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> Can I be that super annoying person that ask for your vote on ghw vs rghw on a black Kelly belt?


What color hardware does your bag have? hahahahaha
My preference is always rose gold. i just love it...


----------



## Summerof89

De sac said:


> Not at all! Rhhw gets my vote. Ghw sometimes looks harsh, depends on outfit. Both are lovely


Thank you for your input, my outfits could really go either way! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> What color hardware does your bag have? hahahahaha
> My preference is always rose gold. i just love it...


Hahah well my b is RGHW and my C is ghw, my future Kelly is unknown but more likely to be ghw given it’s more available


----------



## pinkorchid20

Summerof89 said:


> Can I be that super annoying person that ask for your vote on ghw vs rghw on a black Kelly belt?


I’d go classic - black with gold. Would maybe prefer RGHW with a cool-toned belt. More versatile for me personally.


----------



## akakai

I'm thinking of picking up an adjustable belt with Kelly or Rivale buckle. For those with more experience, is this belt too thin to be worn with jeans for a casual look?

Also, which one do you prefer between Rivale and Kelly? Tia!!


----------



## FashionHuntress

Hello.... I’ve own the Constance belt in brushed silver forever and last Wednesday I randomly went in and bought another one with shiny Gold hardware. What’s your experience with this? Does it scratch too easily? Should I have gotten brushed Gold Hardware instead? I haven’t worn it so I can take it back to exchange it. Just curious what are your experiences with brushed hardware vs shiny. I definitely want the Gold to really pop.


----------



## honhon

FashionHuntress said:


> Hello.... I’ve own the Constance belt in brushed silver forever and last Wednesday I randomly went in and bought another one with shiny Gold hardware. What’s your experience with this? Does it scratch too easily? Should I have gotten brushed Gold Hardware instead? I haven’t worn it so I can take it back to exchange it. Just curious what are your experiences with brushed hardware vs shiny. I definitely want the Gold to really pop.


i have only bag hardware experience with brushed gold but it does scratch more than shiny.  scratches are a lot more prominent also.  hope this helps


----------



## FashionHuntress

honhon said:


> i have only bag hardware experience with brushed gold but it does scratch more than shiny.  scratches are a lot more prominent also.  hope this helps



It does help a lot.  Thanks!  I know everything will be scratches but I was thinking shiny my me worse so that’s why I asked.


----------



## auntynat

My first belt, loved the rose gold and this is the perfect width for light summer dresses


----------



## Frivole88

does hermes still allow you to replace your old H buckle for a new one? i did this before and i only paid around $200. i haven't buying belts for a long time time and i'm not sure if hermes still allows this, thanks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kristinlorraine said:


> does hermes still allow you to replace your old H buckle for a new one? i did this before and i only paid around $200. i haven't buying belts for a long time time and i'm not sure if hermes still allows this, thanks.


Never heard of such a thing. Sounds too good to be true..  You might want to call your SM directly.


----------



## Frivole88

i did it before, years ago. i scratched my H buckle then I brought it in Madison boutique. They gave me a new buckle in exchange of the old one and I paid around $200. but these was like 10 years ago so I'm not sure if they still allow it. Here's also an old thread I found.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/h-belt-buckle-polishing.61816/



Israeli_Flava said:


> Never heard of such a thing. Sounds too good to be true..  You might want to call your SM directly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## ichimatsu

kristinlorraine said:


> i did it before, years ago. i scratched my H buckle then I brought it in Madison boutique. They gave me a new buckle in exchange of the old one and I paid around $200. but these was like 10 years ago so I'm not sure if they still allow it. Here's also an old thread I found.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/h-belt-buckle-polishing.61816/


I've heard of exchanging buckles a few years ago, maybe 2 years ago. I think it depends on the store and/or the store manager.


----------



## Summerof89

kristinlorraine said:


> does hermes still allow you to replace your old H buckle for a new one? i did this before and i only paid around $200. i haven't buying belts for a long time time and i'm not sure if hermes still allows this, thanks.


You still can. I was told you can buy the buckle on it’s own


----------



## TC1

kristinlorraine said:


> does hermes still allow you to replace your old H buckle for a new one? i did this before and i only paid around $200. i haven't buying belts for a long time time and i'm not sure if hermes still allows this, thanks.


i was told you can take your old buckle in and they will buff it and re-plate it..ONCE in the lifetime of you owning it (from the boutique you purchased)


----------



## rowdy3

So I bought a 95 cm belt. The first hole is to loose and the second hole is ok but will be tight if I tuck in my shirt. Will Hermès add an extra hole between the first and second hole at the store?


----------



## chicinthecity777

rowdy3 said:


> So I bought a 95 cm belt. The first hole is to loose and the second hole is ok but will be tight if I tuck in my shirt. Will Hermès add an extra hole between the first and second hole at the store?


Unlikely. The last time I had mine added additional holes (the belt was too big), they said they would add max of 2 holes each side with equal distance to existing holes. I would never leave a belt with uneven holes but if that's what you really want, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Dreaming Big

You might try a good shoemaker, but I would suggest returning the belt or leaving it alone.


----------



## tonkamama

rowdy3 said:


> So I bought a 95 cm belt. The first hole is to loose and the second hole is ok but will be tight if I tuck in my shirt. Will Hermès add an extra hole between the first and second hole at the store?



Sounds like the strap size is too small for you, why don’t you bring it back and exchange for bigger size?  H will add additional holes at the end of the holes but not sure if they are willing to do it in between.  My suggestion is to contact your SA and see if they are willing to break the rules for you.  Other option is taking it to a cobbler but you are risking of damaging the belt plus not be able to have it “service” at H if needed.  Best is to return or exchange.  Good luck.


----------



## Giuliana

You may want to try exchanging the belt for a size 100. The last hole on the size 100 may be somewhere in between the first and second hole on the size 95.


----------



## xy9794

I am new to Hermes belts and I am very excited I got my first one yesterday! However, I was expecting a black belt and buckle holder in the box. Did Hermes stop giving them? I’d like to have one to keep its shape inside. I ordered the item online but I’m unsure how they’re packaged now:

(Photo is credited to another online image)


Mine when I received it:


----------



## Ethengdurst

xy9794 said:


> I am new to Hermes belts and I am very excited I got my first one yesterday! However, I was expecting a black belt and buckle holder in the box. Did Hermes stop giving them? I’d like to have one to keep its shape inside. I ordered the item online but I’m unsure how they’re packaged now:
> 
> (Photo is credited to another online image)
> View attachment 4551234
> 
> Mine when I received it:
> View attachment 4551233


I’m afraid so. When I started buying belts that’s how they were packaged but not anymore, I’ve bought new ones for my DH from 3 different stores and that’s how they’re packaged now.


----------



## xy9794

Ethengdurst said:


> I’m afraid so. When I started buying belts that’s how they were packaged but not anymore, I’ve bought new ones for my DH from 3 different stores and that’s how they’re packaged now.



Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Serva1

xy9794 said:


> I am new to Hermes belts and I am very excited I got my first one yesterday! However, I was expecting a black belt and buckle holder in the box. Did Hermes stop giving them? I’d like to have one to keep its shape inside. I ordered the item online but I’m unsure how they’re packaged now:
> 
> (Photo is credited to another online image)
> View attachment 4551234
> 
> Mine when I received it:
> View attachment 4551233



Thank you for posting pics. I really like the linen pouches. I don’t use the boxes for storing my belts, unless exotic.


----------



## Dupsy

Hi!
Question to guys and gals who have white belts: please share how you keep your belts looking pristine. I avoid color transfer but it’s starting to look dingy. I was told at Rodeo Dr. that H does not clean belts. TIA


----------



## PurseLover72

Hoping someone can help me. I attached a picture of my belt buckle which I've had 11 months. It has reddish spots. Two of the spots occurred within a few months, so I took it back to the store. I thought I must have gotten something on it. The store tried to clean it, but it wouldn't come off.

I don't wear it often, and when I took it out to wear it last month, I saw more of the reddish spots. Now I realize that it's definitely not me getting something on it. My husband took it back to the store today, and they claim that I must be scratching it somehow and then it oxidizes. I believe it is faulty, but they will not replace (only choice of repair for $120).

Is this tarnish? And if so, is there anything I can do besides pay more for repairing it?


----------



## papertiger

PurseLover72 said:


> Hoping someone can help me. I attached a picture of my belt buckle which I've had 11 months. It has reddish spots. Two of the spots occurred within a few months, so I took it back to the store. I thought I must have gotten something on it. The store tried to clean it, but it wouldn't come off.
> 
> I don't wear it often, and when I took it out to wear it last month, I saw more of the reddish spots. Now I realize that it's definitely not me getting something on it. My husband took it back to the store today, and they claim that I must be scratching it somehow and then it oxidizes. I believe it is faulty, but they will not replace (only choice of repair for $120).
> 
> Is this tarnish? And if so, is there anything I can do besides pay more for repairing it?



Talk to your H store


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## PurseLover72

papertiger said:


> Talk to your H store


I did talk to them. They won't do anything except charge me to repair. That's why I'm asking for help.


----------



## papertiger

PurseLover72 said:


> I did talk to them. They won't do anything except charge me to repair. That's why I'm asking for help.



Not sure it's oxidation, they look like rust spots and the whole thing will probably need replating. To me that points to a faulty buckle


----------



## lovexchanel

PurseLover72 said:


> Hoping someone can help me. I attached a picture of my belt buckle which I've had 11 months. It has reddish spots. Two of the spots occurred within a few months, so I took it back to the store. I thought I must have gotten something on it. The store tried to clean it, but it wouldn't come off.
> 
> I don't wear it often, and when I took it out to wear it last month, I saw more of the reddish spots. Now I realize that it's definitely not me getting something on it. My husband took it back to the store today, and they claim that I must be scratching it somehow and then it oxidizes. I believe it is faulty, but they will not replace (only choice of repair for $120).
> 
> Is this tarnish? And if so, is there anything I can do besides pay more for repairing it?



If you look back this thread, you'll see other members having the same issue as you (reddish marks) 
so it's happened to others before but i still think it's not normal because for the shiny belt buckles, it doesn't have that problem when there are marks, hope that helps. you should explain that to the store


----------



## Ravena

is same thing happening with silver buckles? 
is there difference between man and woman buckle or they are the same?  trying to find info


----------



## doctor_top

If I set wrong topic please delete My post. I purchased this Horse shoe Buckle in Rosegold color  , tomorrow I about to dress up in Rosegold things (watch , Belt , Bracelet) I just noticed My Buckle changed from Rosegold to Gold Colour (compare to others). Is this normal coz I 100% sure I purchased Rosegold with Chocolate Strap , and stamp still inscribed as RG. first and second pics were taken from the day I met him , third and fourth pics were taken under white light , One more question for RG do they made 100% RG in solid metal or just polish outside with RG? Thank you very much.


----------



## tracybeloved

Rose Azalea ghw
Mauve Sylvestre Phw


----------



## acrowcounted

In case anyone is still looking for one, my boutique has the Roulis belt buckle in both yellow and rose gold so I guess they are back in production. I didn’t even know they made it in Rose Gold but it was beautiful.


----------



## hopiko

doctor_top said:


> If I set wrong topic please delete My post. I purchased this Horse shoe Buckle in Rosegold color  , tomorrow I about to dress up in Rosegold things (watch , Belt , Bracelet) I just noticed My Buckle changed from Rosegold to Gold Colour (compare to others). Is this normal coz I 100% sure I purchased Rosegold with Chocolate Strap , and stamp still inscribed as RG. first and second pics were taken from the day I met him , third and fourth pics were taken under white light , One more question for RG do they made 100% RG in solid metal or just polish outside with RG? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568404
> View attachment 4568405
> View attachment 4568406
> View attachment 4568407


My "bit" buckle that i bought in RG totally turned back to YG.  Frustrating for sure.  It happened to a few clic H bracelets, too.   I think it is a problem in the manufacturing.


----------



## Luv n bags

Love my H belt! Excuse the dirty mirror.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Miso Fine said:


> Love my H belt! Excuse the dirty mirror.


Deadly


----------



## Luv n bags

Israeli_Flava said:


> Deadly


Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

My new to me CDC buckle.  I love this style.  To prevent the clacking noise, I put a tiny piece of moleskin behind the loop.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Miso Fine said:


> My new to me CDC buckle.  I love this style.  To prevent the clacking noise, I put a tiny piece of moleskin behind the loop.


Oooooh, does it normally make a clacking noise when you walk? I was interested in this buckle but that might be a deterrent...


----------



## Luv n bags

ajaxbreaker said:


> Oooooh, does it normally make a clacking noise when you walk? I was interested in this buckle but that might be a deterrent...


Yes it does.  But a tiny piece of moleskin stops the noise


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I have been busy downsizing my H collection recently but I just had to add this amazing noir Lizard Constance buckle!!! Sooooo in love!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## shrpthorn

Not sure if this is the correct thread for this inquiry - mods to move if required. I am looking for the name of a belt buckle for a 32 mm strap that I saw in the Lyon boutique Christmas 2018. Difficult to describe - but the best I can do is to say that it was like one of those children's puzzles with squares that can be moved around to form an H. If I recall correctly the H squares were black & non-H Pd coloured (dark silver). Really regret not getting this buckle at the time (but DH didn't like it & we "share" belts & buckles) or even writing down the name of the buckle at least. I have never seen it in any other H store. I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## acrowcounted

shrpthorn said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread for this inquiry - mods to move if required. I am looking for the name of a belt buckle for a 32 mm strap that I saw in the Lyon boutique Christmas 2018. Difficult to describe - but the best I can do is to say that it was like one of those children's puzzles with squares that can be moved around to form an H. If I recall correctly the H squares were black & non-H Pd coloured (dark silver). Really regret not getting this buckle at the time (but DH didn't like it & we "share" belts & buckles) or even writing down the name of the buckle at least. I have never seen it in any other H store. I would really appreciate any help.


Sounds kind of like the clasp on the Hermes Mosaique handbag, though I don’t think this was ever made into a belt buckle...


----------



## shrpthorn

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds kind of like the clasp on the Hermes Mosaique handbag, though I don’t think this was ever made into a belt buckle...
> View attachment 4589840


Thanks for the suggestion, but this isn't it. It was something like this but forming an H instead of a photo.


----------



## TC1

shrpthorn said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread for this inquiry - mods to move if required. I am looking for the name of a belt buckle for a 32 mm strap that I saw in the Lyon boutique Christmas 2018. Difficult to describe - but the best I can do is to say that it was like one of those children's puzzles with squares that can be moved around to form an H. If I recall correctly the H squares were black & non-H Pd coloured (dark silver). Really regret not getting this buckle at the time (but DH didn't like it & we "share" belts & buckles) or even writing down the name of the buckle at least. I have never seen it in any other H store. I would really appreciate any help.


Have you called or revisited the boutique you saw it at to inquire?


----------



## shrpthorn

TC1 said:


> Have you called or revisited the boutique you saw it at to inquire?


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I do not live in Europe & French is not my 1st language. However, giving the Lyon boutique a call might be worth a try (Google search for phone #).


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been busy downsizing my H collection recently but I just had to add this amazing noir Lizard Constance buckle!!! Sooooo in love!


Which size is your beautiful buckle ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> Which size is your beautiful buckle ?


Its a 42... I have never seen a lizard buckle in this size so I was so happy to snap it up! I have a few 42 straps and this buckle is perfect as it is more understated than the shiny metal ones!!!


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Its a 42... I have never seen a lizard buckle in this size so I was so happy to snap it up! I have a few 42 straps and this buckle is perfect as it is more understated than the shiny metal ones!!!


Wonderful ! I was afraid it was a 24. Do you think I can hope to find one ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> Wonderful ! I was afraid it was a 24. Do you think I can hope to find one ?


I'm not sure because I got this one from a trusted friend selling some items from her collection and I'm sure this piece is quite a few years old.... although it is still in new condition. You are hoping for 42 size?


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been busy downsizing my H collection recently but I just had to add this amazing noir Lizard Constance buckle!!! Sooooo in love!


Lovely! Do I spy brandebourgs shawl!? ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not sure because I got this one from a trusted friend selling some items from her collection and I'm sure this piece is quite a few years old.... although it is still in new condition. You are hoping for 42 size?


Or 38, or 32, to wear with jeans. The 24 is too thin.
Thank you very much for your answers and your time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> Or 38, or 32, to wear with jeans. The 24 is too thin.
> Thank you very much for your answers and your time.


TBH I have only seen the lizard in 24mm size for the past few years. I had the ombre buckle but ended up parting with it as I had amassed a large belt collection and also I just didn't wear the 24mm size. It is very thin.... Lizard buckles are quite rare to begin with, but it wouldn't hurt to ask your SA if there are any hiding in the drawer or in the system... Let us know what you find out xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Lovely! Do I spy brandebourgs shawl!? ❤️❤️❤️


yes... one of my favs!!!


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> TBH I have only seen the lizard in 24mm size for the past few years. I had the ombre buckle but ended up parting with it as I had amassed a large belt collection and also I just didn't wear the 24mm size. It is very thin.... Lizard buckles are quite rare to begin with, but it wouldn't hurt to ask your SA if there are any hiding in the drawer or in the system... Let us know what you find out xo


I'll do


----------



## marbella8

Dejavuitton said:


> Gold Polished Constance 24mm
> Gold Polished Vintage Constance 30mm (not 32mm)
> Silver Polished Constance 42mm
> 
> From left to right
> First row: GoldGuilloch, Silver Guilloch, Gold Calandre, Silver Calandre, Gold Hammered Martelee, Silver Hammered Martelee, Gold Polished, Silver Polished
> Second row: Vintage Gold Polished, Silver Brushed, Ruthenium buckle, SO Black Buckle, Silver Idem, Silver Polished Mirage, Silver brushed Lucky, Double H (2013 new)
> Third row: Leather H buckle, Quizz Plate version, Quizz Line Version, Quizz Blue, Quizz White, Quizz red, Gold polished Cadena, Silver polished Cadena H.
> 
> I will post later all detailed pictures of each buckle to the thread below as my little contribution to the belt buckle reference.




Sorry if this has been asked before, but I’m wondering how wide a 24mm-belt strap can be? I don’t like anything under 1 or 1.25 inches. Preferably want a leather-belt strap that can be between 1-1.5 inches. Will that work with the 24mm buckles or do I have to get a 32mm? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Laurie C

marbella8 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I’m wondering how wide a 24mm-belt strap can be? I don’t like anything under 1 or 1.25 inches. Preferably want a leather-belt strap that can be between 1-1.5 inches. Will that work with the 24mm buckles or do I have to get a 32mm? Thanks in advance.


I was going to ask the same question. looking into getting. Does anyone have this? How does it look with jeans or just around a nice coat/blazer?


----------



## shrpthorn

marbella8 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I’m wondering how wide a 24mm-belt strap can be? I don’t like anything under 1 or 1.25 inches. Preferably want a leather-belt strap that can be between 1-1.5 inches. Will that work with the 24mm buckles or do I have to get a 32mm? Thanks in advance.



1) 24 mm is just under 1 inch wide (conversion factor 25.4 mm = 1 inch)
2) If you are looking for width 1 to 1.25 inch probably 32 mm is the best.
3) H-buckles are sized to work with the width of the strap only (e.g. 32 mm buckle with a 32 mm strap). You might be able to use a wider buckle with a narrower strap - but not sure how it would look & fit  (I've never tried it - having only 32 mm buckles & straps) but you definitely couldn't go with a narrower buckle on a wider strap.


----------



## marbella8

shrpthorn said:


> 1) 24 mm is just under 1 inch wide (conversion factor 25.4 mm = 1 inch)
> 2) If you are looking for width 1 to 1.25 inch probably 32 mm is the best.
> 3) H-buckles are sized to work with the width of the strap only (e.g. 32 mm buckle with a 32 mm strap). You might be able to use a wider buckle with a narrower strap - but not sure how it would look & fit  (I've never tried it - having only 32 mm buckles & straps) but you definitely couldn't go with a narrower buckle on a wider strap.



Thank you! This is so helpful


----------



## doctor_top

hopiko said:


> My "bit" buckle that i bought in RG totally turned back to YG.  Frustrating for sure.  It happened to a few clic H bracelets, too.   I think it is a problem in the manufacturing.


I thought it just happened only to Me , thanks for sharing


----------



## jenlee402

Hello, does anyone know if I will need an appointment at in Paris if I just want to purchase some belts?


----------



## Serva1

jenlee402 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if I will need an appointment at in Paris if I just want to purchase some belts?



No appointment needed, only for bags.


----------



## jenlee402

dorres said:


> Thank you


Ĺ


Serva1 said:


> No appointment needed, only for bags.


Thank you!! I am a total newbie to Hermes. Do you know if the Constance belt still comes in 32mm?


----------



## jenlee402

I would like to get a belt for my husband. He is quite thin, 5'10 and 155lbs and wears a size 30 in pant size .  Which would look better, a 24 cm or 32mm?


----------



## Serva1

jenlee402 said:


> Ĺ
> 
> Thank you!! I am a total newbie to Hermes. Do you know if the Constance belt still comes in 32mm?



I don’t know about the Constance belt, it’s possible to find old stock in some stores. I would browse the H.com or perhaps someone else can chime in.


----------



## cowmera

Hello all, 
I can't find the answer I want so I apologise if this question is repeated.
What belt width do the men here usually choose? 3.2 or 3.8cm? I think 3.2 looks better with dress pants and 3.8 better with jeans. Am leaning more towards the 3.2 but I don't know if it might look feminine and whether the 3.8 will look too rough. Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenlee402 said:


> I would like to get a belt for my husband. He is quite thin, 5'10 and 155lbs and wears a size 30 in pant size .  Which would look better, a 24 cm or 32mm?


Def a 32. 24 is very small and dainty for women.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cowmera said:


> Hello all,
> I can't find the answer I want so I apologise if this question is repeated.
> What belt width do the men here usually choose? 3.2 or 3.8cm? I think 3.2 looks better with dress pants and 3.8 better with jeans. Am leaning more towards the 3.2 but I don't know if it might look feminine and whether the 3.8 will look too rough. Thank you in advance for your advice.


I think you are correct. 32 or 38 depending on the look you're going for. There isn't THAT big of a diff btwn these two but a huge diff btwn 32 and 42 (which is now not available). 38 is the newest size. Most men I see have 32.


----------



## cowmera

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think you are correct. 32 or 38 depending on the look you're going for. There isn't THAT big of a diff btwn these two but a huge diff btwn 32 and 42 (which is now not available). 38 is the newest size. Most men I see have 32.


Thank you for your reply. I think I'll stick to 32 as it looks more fashionable. 
Now I hope to be able to find the idem buckle.


----------



## JWiseman

Hi all,
What are everyones thoughts on the Pegasus buckle? I would like to add a gold buckle to my wardrobe and like things that are different. I have a palladium in guilloche so was toying with getting a gold guilloche or something fancy. I like the look of the Pegasus but am concerned it looks a little..."funny".

Any owners of this buckle, please share photos. Everyone, please share opinions!

Thanks,
J


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JWiseman said:


> Hi all,
> What are everyones thoughts on the Pegasus buckle? I would like to add a gold buckle to my wardrobe and like things that are different. I have a palladium in guilloche so was toying with getting a gold guilloche or something fancy. I like the look of the Pegasus but am concerned it looks a little..."funny".
> 
> Any owners of this buckle, please share photos. Everyone, please share opinions!
> 
> Thanks,
> J


I don't hate it but I am more of a fan of the classic buckles in texture variation (hammered/guilloche/etc) rather than adding wings... just my opinion of course. My most recent add was the SO BLACK. I love it! It is super stealthy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## JWiseman

Israeli_Flava said:


> I don't hate it but I am more of a fan of the classic buckles in texture variation (hammered/guilloche/etc) rather than adding wings... just my opinion of course. My most recent add was the SO BLACK. I love it! It is super stealthy!


YES! I saw your SO BLACK on IG...LOVE!! I certainly need a gold first but that black is tempting


----------



## Crystalion

I was just wondering if anyone knows if the CDC belt is still in production as I am desperate to match it to a CDC cuff I have. I know they have a new version with less hardware but I'm really after the larger variant. Thank you so much in advance for the help.


----------



## Juilletdix

I am heading to Paris in 3 weeks and planning to purchase a Constance belt to celebrate my recent 30 lb weight loss.
I'm trying to decide between the 32 and 24....I feel like the larger version is the  more "classic" version, but I'm still not super-skinny (I wear an 8/10 pant now), will I regret such an eye-catching belt? I guess I could always get the 24 but it feels like all of my belts are that size. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## TC1

Juilletdix said:


> I am heading to Paris in 3 weeks and planning to purchase a Constance belt to celebrate my recent 30 lb weight loss.
> I'm trying to decide between the 32 and 24....I feel like the larger version is the  more "classic" version, but I'm still not super-skinny (I wear an 8/10 pant now), will I regret such an eye-catching belt? I guess I could always get the 24 but it feels like all of my belts are that size. Any words of wisdom?


Congrats on your weight loss! 32 for sure. Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## fabuleux

I am sure this question has been asked and answered multiple times but I don't have the patience to peruse 348 pages of this thread. So I hope someone can help me! 

Can I ask Hermès to add a hole in my belt?


----------



## Juilletdix

TC1 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss! 32 for sure. Enjoy your shopping!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fabuleux said:


> I am sure this question has been asked and answered multiple times but I don't have the patience to peruse 348 pages of this thread. So I hope someone can help me!
> 
> Can I ask Hermès to add a hole in my belt?


YES... =)
They will add up to 2... & it is a free service done right away in store ...


----------



## fabuleux

Israeli_Flava said:


> YES... =)
> They will add up to 2... & it is a free service done right away in store ...


Awesome. Thank you very much for your help. Next time I visit a boutique, I'll have to ask for an extra one.


----------



## letmefly

Created an account to reach out to you Hermes experts here. I acquired an Hermes Collier de Chien belt from a local auction house and while it was bought as brown and 3,2 cm when picking it up I realized its actually aubergine (dark brownish purple) and 5 cm wide. As it was bought as a gift to someone I am splitting from and as I can return the belt if I would like I am curious what value the belt would be likely to fetch on the market. Aubergine, silver hardware, 80cm version, 5cm wide and unused.

My apologies if this is the wrong thread to ask in!


----------



## epithermal

Good day!

I am currently an owner of a shiny 32mm yellow gold Hermes Constance belt with a size 90 belt strap colored black and tan  (circa 1980s, with two prongs). The belt strap has split in two . I have tried asking the Hermes boutique last year at duty free Taiwan and at Hermes Makati and they told me they didn't sell the strap alone. Please advise as to where I can buy a spare strap . Posting some photos for your ready reference.


----------



## Juilletdix

Hello H belt experts  I am leaving for Paris on Wednesday and I've got my heart set on a Constance belt in the 32mm size. 

I have a couple of questions because I've never seen one in person....please tell me about the holes. I'm assuming it comes with just one and you can add one or two if need be? Would it be best to bring a belt I already wear to ensure the holes match up? I know I will wear it with jeans by with regular pants, it might need to be a little smaller. 

Can you buy the belts individually or do they only sell them with the buckle? I was hoping to buy one buckle and two belts, but from what I've read, I'm not sure this is possible.

Thanks!


----------



## adb

Juilletdix said:


> Hello H belt experts  I am leaving for Paris on Wednesday and I've got my heart set on a Constance belt in the 32mm size.
> 
> I have a couple of questions because I've never seen one in person....please tell me about the holes. I'm assuming it comes with just one and you can add one or two if need be? Would it be best to bring a belt I already wear to ensure the holes match up? I know I will wear it with jeans by with regular pants, it might need to be a little smaller.
> 
> Can you buy the belts individually or do they only sell them with the buckle? I was hoping to buy one buckle and two belts, but from what I've read, I'm not sure this is possible.
> 
> Thanks!


The belt comes with 3holes.. it depends on where you want the belt to sit and most of the pants you wear.. you may opt for a longer size according to your mid waist circumference if you wear mid waist pants most of the time and put extra holes in case yu wanna go high waist.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Juilletdix said:


> Hello H belt experts  I am leaving for Paris on Wednesday and I've got my heart set on a Constance belt in the 32mm size.
> 
> I have a couple of questions because I've never seen one in person....please tell me about the holes. I'm assuming it comes with just one and you can add one or two if need be? Would it be best to bring a belt I already wear to ensure the holes match up? I know I will wear it with jeans by with regular pants, it might need to be a little smaller.
> 
> Can you buy the belts individually or do they only sell them with the buckle? I was hoping to buy one buckle and two belts, but from what I've read, I'm not sure this is possible.
> 
> Thanks!


The belts have three holes and the store can pierce two more for you if you need.

They do sell the belts individually! Just not the buckles. So you can buy one buckle and two belts but not vice versa.


----------



## Juilletdix

ajaxbreaker said:


> The belts have three holes and the store can pierce two more for you if you need.
> 
> They do sell the belts individually! Just not the buckles. So you can buy one buckle and two belts but not vice versa.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## AprilMarchMay

shrpthorn said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but this isn't it. It was something like this but forming an H instead of a photo.


I found your post whilst myself looking for a belt buckle with a similar description to yours! I saw it in store the last time but I was in a hurry and then finally went back today to ask the name. Don't know if this was the same model you were inquiring about, and this question was asked quite a while ago but I figured just in case it was the same one you were searching for I'll come back here and post it. It's called the iris belt buckle. (at least the model I was searching for is). In store it comes in a less heart attack inducing regular metal priced version haha   Cheers


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## shrpthorn

AprilMarchMay said:


> I found your post whilst myself looking for a belt buckle with a similar description to yours! I saw it in store the last time but I was in a hurry and then finally went back today to ask the name. Don't know if this was the same model you were inquiring about, and this question was asked quite a while ago but I figured just in case it was the same one you were searching for I'll come back here and post it. It's called the iris belt buckle. (at least the model I was searching for is). In store it comes in a less heart attack inducing regular metal priced version haha   Cheers
> View attachment 4662310


Thanks for this. It's an intriguing buckle but not the one I was looking for. The "puzzle" buckle I am looking for is for a 32 mm belt strap. I kick myself that I did not buy it when I saw it in the Lyon boutique Christmas 2018.


----------



## AprilMarchMay

shrpthorn said:


> Thanks for this. It's an intriguing buckle but not the one I was looking for. The "puzzle" buckle I am looking for is for a 32 mm belt strap. I kick myself that I did not buy it when I saw it in the Lyon boutique Christmas 2018.



Ah ! I 'm sorry! I understand your frustration. I googled Hermes buckle waaaaaay too many times in the last week


----------



## Yodabest

Is there a specific line of belt that’s very popular? I’m pretty lost here. I’d like to get a belt for my husband, nothing flashy... 

Also I see on their website they have “belt kits” and you can also buy reversible straps. Can you interchange the buckle with different straps?! And if so, is this on all the belts? Specifically thinking of the Constance belt, it just really can’t be flashy and I’m not sure if that is or not.


----------



## momoc

Belt kit means belt + buckle, and yes, you can use the buckle on different straps (as long as they are same width). When you buy a "kit" you are buying 2 items, a belt leather strap & a buckle.

Constance is probably the most popular style but also the flashiest (or at least most identifiable) out of all Hermes designs. I mean, it’s a big “H”...


----------



## jtc103

Hi, I hope it’s OK to post here.  I couldn’t find an authenticate this belt thread that wasn’t archived.  Could someone help ID the leather combo on this belt kit as well as help verify authenticity.  Please and thanks!


----------



## CMilly

I am thinking about thrnkelly belt. Any thoughts on it?  I like that it’s adjustable but sorry it’s overkill with a Kelly bag.


----------



## TC1

jtc103 said:


> Hi, I hope it’s OK to post here.  I couldn’t find an authenticate this belt thread that wasn’t archived.  Could someone help ID the leather combo on this belt kit as well as help verify authenticity.  Please and thanks!


Belts are no longer authenticated on TPF


----------



## DamianF

Hello everyone. 

I made this video to show you how I keep my Hermes belt scratch and damage free. Hope it helps y'all!

~Damian


----------



## zeusthegreatest

does the date stamp square K on hermes leather belt strap mean same thing as the one the bag? example 2007?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

zeusthegreatest said:


> does the date stamp square K on hermes leather belt strap mean same thing as the one the bag? example 2007?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4680121


yes


----------



## Dupsy

Hi everyone,

I love the 42 mm belt but not the buckle: they are humongous! For that reason I only have one but would like more. Can anyone confirm if the 38 mm buckle will work with a 42mm belt?

Thank you!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

does the code mean anything on the inside of the belt kit box lid ? the belt is from 2007, thanks in advance!


----------



## jessicanoelle

Hi,

I’m a newbie to H and would love to buy my first H belt. Due to the current circumstances right now, I’m not able to go to the H store and try on sizes. I wear a Gucci Marmont belt on my waist in the size 80 but use the 2nd to the last hole the most (making it one hole away from the tightest fit; I can also wear the belt on the last hole on my skinnier days hehe). Would I only be able to fit a size 80 in H or can I get away with a 75? Thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## papertiger

jessicanoelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m a newbie to H and would love to buy my first H belt. Due to the current circumstances right now, I’m not able to go to the H store and try on sizes. I wear a Gucci Marmont belt on my waist in the size 80 but use the 2nd to the last hole the most (making it one hole away from the tightest fit; I can also wear the belt on the last hole on my skinnier days hehe). Would I only be able to fit a size 80 in H or can I get away with a 75? Thank you in advance for your advice!



I have 9 Gucci belts and 4 H. I wear the same on both (unless I went for. a hipster or high-waisted, cinched-in look).


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

jessicanoelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m a newbie to H and would love to buy my first H belt. Due to the current circumstances right now, I’m not able to go to the H store and try on sizes. I wear a Gucci Marmont belt on my waist in the size 80 but use the 2nd to the last hole the most (making it one hole away from the tightest fit; I can also wear the belt on the last hole on my skinnier days hehe). Would I only be able to fit a size 80 in H or can I get away with a 75? Thank you in advance for your advice!



I probably wouldn’t go smaller, but I would add an extra hole into the belt for more versatility.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Brimson

Dupsy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I love the 42 mm belt but not the buckle: they are humongous! For that reason I only have one but would like more. Can anyone confirm if the 38 mm buckle will work with a 42mm belt?
> 
> Thank you!



I say go big or go home!
While stopping through at Changi Airport last month, I popped into the Hermès store there and I was wearing my gold 42mm Constance at the time. The SA’s gave me a bunch of compliments and a bunch of look books and advertising for my archives at home.
Size does matter!


----------



## Ryan_G

Hello everyone,

    So I am interested to know if anyone has ever bought a belt buckle alone from a preloved place and ended up having a custom belt made. I understand that I could buy used but I would love the specific leather color combo and I know that Hermes doesn't sell it, also they are just as good without the Hermes boutique price. I am young so please understand I don't have a lot of money to even buy a used belt kit. Any help would be appreciated!

Thank you, Ryan


----------



## TC1

Ryan_G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I am interested to know if anyone has ever bought a belt buckle alone from a preloved place and ended up having a custom belt made. I understand that I could buy used but I would love the specific leather color combo and I know that Hermes doesn't sell it, also they are just as good without the Hermes boutique price. I am young so please understand I don't have a lot of money to even buy a used belt kit. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you, Ryan


Hi Ryan, the thing is..it's very difficult to authenticate just buckles, I don't know anyone who does. You mentioned you don't have a lot of money..but I would just continue to stash away some savings to purchase a kit from a reputable seller. Good luck to you.


----------



## ladysarah

This was my last belt purchase before the lockdown. I am glad I got it actually because it's one of the few things I can still wear whilst going for a walk or grocery shopping.


----------



## racho

Hi, i got a constance 24mm belt set (shiny) buckle recently from a shopper. after just 1 wear, i noticed a number of scratches on the buckle. no rough handling i recalled. is this something that is quite unusual of an authentic buckle? ts!


----------



## Tonimichelle

racho said:


> Hi, i got a constance 24mm belt set (shiny) buckle recently from a shopper. after just 1 wear, i noticed a number of scratches on the buckle. no rough handling i recalled. is this something that is quite unusual of an authentic buckle? ts!


I suspect it’s not unusual. My Constance 24mm shiny palladium buckle showed scratches very very quickly and after around 18 months of pretty much daily use is absolutely covered in scratches if I look closely at it!


----------



## Samuestar

Does someone happen to know if the simple Collier de Chien belt (the one with only the clasp in the front) was discontinued?


----------



## CMilly

I think it’s on the Canadian website


----------



## Amcrowe

It’s definitely still out there. 





Samuestar said:


> Does someone happen to know if the simple Collier de Chien belt (the one with only the clasp in the front) was discontinued?


This was on my list and my SA kindly brought it in for me about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Samuestar

Amcrowe said:


> It’s definitely still out there.
> This was on my list and my SA kindly brought it in for me about 2 weeks ago.



Thank you  Didn't see it on the German website anymore but on other countries, so I probably need to contact my SA.
How do you like yours so far?


----------



## Samuestar

In general: is it still possible to trade it in your "old" belt buckle for a refurbished one?


----------



## Amcrowe

Unfortunately I haven’t used it yet, but I love the hardware, and that it’s adjustable.  It’s just a tad wider than the Kelly belt, so I think it can be dressed up or down.  I hope your SA is able to track one down for you!


Samuestar said:


> Thank you  Didn't see it on the German website anymore but on other countries, so I probably need to contact my SA.
> How do you like yours so far?


----------



## Serva1

I’ve recently added some new H belts to my collection, just modelling this black belt  in swift with a linen dress, going to wear it with a black dress instead. I still like the H buckle but it’s fun to wear something else at times especially with a dress, that isn’t so obviously Hermès.


----------



## cissy54

Hello! I’m new to Hermès and am eyeing two pieces from the website. I feel I can place an order online, but also wonder if going in store, buying from an SA is worth it since I may want to purchase a BCK down the road (when I’m ready) ... But, how do I find out if there is this particular one in stock in my location?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Juilletdix

You might check out this guy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/MattLucasSingapore
He does custom belt straps in whichever combination you'd like. 




Ryan_G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I am interested to know if anyone has ever bought a belt buckle alone from a preloved place and ended up having a custom belt made. I understand that I could buy used but I would love the specific leather color combo and I know that Hermes doesn't sell it, also they are just as good without the Hermes boutique price. I am young so please understand I don't have a lot of money to even buy a used belt kit. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you, Ryan


----------



## star_dust

Hi everyone! First time posting in the Hèrmes thread! I was very sad to see my gold buckle with some brown spots. I store it a dry, ventialled place so I really do not understand this how happened! Can you please advise me what to do?


----------



## TC1

star_dust said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting in the Hèrmes thread! I was very sad to see my gold buckle with some brown spots. I store it a dry, ventialled place so I really do not understand this how happened! Can you please advise me what to do?
> 
> View attachment 4818671


Hi! welcome. I believe you can take them back to the boutique for re-plating. I was once told..the first time is complimentary.


----------



## surfer

Loving the regate belt. Does anyone have one in gold? I might not be able to resist it once I see it


----------



## star_dust

TC1 said:


> Hi! welcome. I believe you can take them back to the boutique for re-plating. I was once told..the first time is complimentary.


Hello! Thank you so much for your response! If that is true it is amazing, I will definitely go to the boutique and ask!


----------



## ChanellenahC

Hello All,

I’m looking to purchase my first Hermès belt and was set on the 24mm etoupe/gold color but it disappeared from the website. Does anyone know if that color combo gets restocked or is it gone once it’s gone? My next choice would be black/etoupe or black/gold...can’t decide between those two. Wonder if I should wait and see if etoupe/gold comes back in stock.


----------



## Annuar

Hi!!
I already have 3 belts (32mm), but I was wondering how would a 38mm fit for dressing, sometimes with a suit and sometimes just with dress pants and a dress shirt? Best regards


----------



## Annuar

star_dust said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting in the Hèrmes thread! I was very sad to see my gold buckle with some brown spots. I store it a dry, ventialled place so I really do not understand this how happened! Can you please advise me what to do?
> 
> View attachment 4818671


I had the same problem, put some toothpaste, rub, and it will fade away!


----------



## star_dust

Annuar said:


> I had the same problem, put some toothpaste, rub, and it will fade away!


Thank you so much, it actually cleared it and some scuffs along with it! It looks brilliant now!


----------



## Annuar

star_dust said:


> Thank you so much, it actually cleared it and some scuffs along with it! It looks brilliant now!


Congrats!!! Now enjoy again your belt!!!


----------



## demonlover

shrpthorn said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread for this inquiry - mods to move if required. I am looking for the name of a belt buckle for a 32 mm strap that I saw in the Lyon boutique Christmas 2018. Difficult to describe - but the best I can do is to say that it was like one of those children's puzzles with squares that can be moved around to form an H. If I recall correctly the H squares were black & non-H Pd coloured (dark silver). Really regret not getting this buckle at the time (but DH didn't like it & we "share" belts & buckles) or even writing down the name of the buckle at least. I have never seen it in any other H store. I would really appreciate any help.



This came a bit late... but is this the one you were talking about?  Its name is Articulée.  It's my favourite H buckle from the recent years.  The rest were just endless variations of the letter H or the horsebit, but guess that's what most people want.


----------



## shrpthorn

demonlover said:


> This came a bit late... but is this the one you were talking about?  Its name is Articulée.  It's my favourite H buckle from the recent years.  The rest were just endless variations of the letter H or the horsebit, but guess that's what most people want.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828519


Thanks for taking the time to reply but this was not the buckle I was looking for (although this is a great buckle design). It was more like a child's puzzle where you move the pieces (squares) around in a frame to create an "H".


----------



## littlemy

ChanellenahC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I’m looking to purchase my first Hermès belt and was set on the 24mm etoupe/gold color but it disappeared from the website. Does anyone know if that color combo gets restocked or is it gone once it’s gone? My next choice would be black/etoupe or black/gold...can’t decide between those two. Wonder if I should wait and see if etoupe/gold comes back in stock.


The colors/hardware options do get restocked.  Also, ask your SA if they can order one in for you.  FYI I just bought a bracelet in etoupe with rose gold hardware...and it’s a stunning combination.  My SA suggested it.  I don’t know if this is an option that you might like for more choice.


----------



## pleatsplease

Hi everyone. I apologize if this type of question has been asked many times before. I'm considering a 13mm belt to wear as a waist belt over dresses. My waist is 28" at where I'd like to wear the belt (measured over a dress) ... should I get the 75 or 70? I suspect I can wear the 70 at the largest hole. 75 would maybe be a bit looser (maybe this is good?). I cannot get to a store at this time. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## TC1

pleatsplease said:


> Hi everyone. I apologize if this type of question has been asked many times before. I'm considering a 13mm belt to wear as a waist belt over dresses. My waist is 28" at where I'd like to wear the belt (measured over a dress) ... should I get the 75 or 70? I suspect I can wear the 70 at the largest hole. 75 would maybe be a bit looser (maybe this is good?). I cannot get to a store at this time. Any advice would be appreciated!


Referencing the post right above yours (measurement guide) 75


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## pleatsplease

Thanks! I wasn't sure whether sizing up or down made more sense if you are between sizes, but it sounds like it's best to size up.


----------



## peony girl

pleatsplease said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure whether sizing up or down made more sense if you are between sizes, but it sounds like it's best to size up.



I recently bought a 24 mm belt. My waist is 66 cm and I wear high-rise pants and jeans. I got the 75 at my store and it’s perfect. It really depends what kind of pants you wear, I think. Hope this helps.


----------



## pleatsplease

peony girl said:


> I recently bought a 24 mm belt. My waist is 66 cm and I wear high-rise pants and jeans. I got the 75 at my store and it’s perfect. It really depends what kind of pants you wear, I think. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the information! My waist measures 72cm (at where I'd like to wear the belt). This makes me wonder if I should go up to an 80. I suppose I could always get an extra hole punched in necessary. Thank you!


----------



## The Cat

The Cat said:


> hello  , just joined first post .
> Allthough I have lurked in the past when researching Hermès and Chanel purses with an ex-girlfriend .
> ( I think she is a member here )
> 
> I’m going to my local store with her tomorrow to look at a 32mm tourareg belt I “need”
> The belt will be ”dual purpose” , so I need some advice on the different buckles and leathers available .
> 
> *First :* *the* *buckle* .
> I want a belt I can wear every day and night , but i work in construction during the day ...
> This is why I think I need the tourareg buckle .
> Allthough I’d rather have a plain brushed silver H buckle I am worried it will look terrible after a few weeks of me wearing it for work , scratches and dents and the plating wearing off . Whereas the tourareg is not plated so wont show it’s age as badly so can be worn at night too , and can be polished in the future if needed .
> 
> Looking at online images of vintage Hermès buckles , it is hard to get an idea of wear as most people really look after their items and don’t put themselves in a position to damage them every day .
> I bought a polished silver belt as a gift for her a few christmas ago and i could get one for work and another for play for the price of the tourareg version , but from what I’ve read even the most carefull guys wear out the plating on the edges .
> As it is right now , I’m convinced I need the solid silver even though I’m not particularly keen on too much engraving so will be looking for the one in stock with the least engraving and also the shallow engraving so I can lose a little should I have a jeweler polish out scratches in the future should it get so bad I cannot wear it outside of work .
> As this is the most expensive part of the purchase , any advice on this MUCH appreciated !!!
> 
> 
> *Second : the leather .*
> What I would really like is 2 different straps , one for work and one for play .
> Both of them in black and orange .
> Allthough I would wear black probobly  99% of the time I have a couple of orange watches that I think it would be fun to match the belt to every now and then , plus I get the pleasure of wearing an orange hi-Vis vest every minute of the day
> What I want to do is get the best leather type for outside work when I buy the buckle from Hermès , then buy a used strap for work and distress it ( as it will get distressed anyway !! )
> So I want comfort and looks for outside work and would prefer a smooth satin black and smooth bright orange as I’m not a fan of huge grain . but I bought my ex a vintage Annie in (I think) box leather and it had a scratch that was still there even after it went back to Hermès for restoration .
> I want similar smooth looks , but hardwearing if possible so it will stay looking good after years of wearing outside work .
> And for “work version” of the belt I want a leather that is light and comfortable that I can prematurely age .
> I have researched distressing leather and I think I would rather have it looking like a “beat-up old belt” from the off , rather than a new belt that just got ruined by constantly clipping on walk-in-talkies , flashlights , etc.
> I know about Hermès heritage as I come from a horse family and realize that they really are a quality product that is made to last , but should be looking for a certain type of leather to buy used that is easier to distress ?
> 
> Sorry for the essay , but I figured it would be better to put all the info out there rather than have a 100 post thread of questions and answers , people calling me an idiot etc .
> 
> Any advice , however small , much appreciated !!
> 
> Thank you .
> Ian








i broke my card holder yesterday and just ended up back on hermes.com when I figured I’d give an update here .

the belt is now around 20 months old , so figure around 18 months of constant use .
its held up very well and I’m happy i went with a solid metal buckle as Allthough there’s no real way to say how a plated metal buckle would look right now , I am certain it wouldn’t look quite as good .
unless I really damage it quite badly , I’m thinking I might look at getting it polished in around 10 years to take out the inevitable scratches and dings .
but Allthough today is the first time I’ve really looked at it , I kind of like the way it’s aging ...

the leather is aging nicely and still looks great from 2 feet away , and I had to angle it in the light to get the pics to show the scratches etc.

all in all , a good purchase .

i have found a good use for the leather in one of my car projects , but I will need 2 of them .
so my plan is to carry on wearing this one until it’s 2 years old then buy another to wear for 2 years so the patina matches , by then the car should be in paint and ready for interior etc So I’ll go buy a third to carry on using the belt .


----------



## VonIzzy

hello everyone, 
I hope you can help me decide. I want to buy a new Belt and it has to be in the 24 width, as they currently have the color and size I want only in 24. And I'd like a buckle in rose gold. Which model should I get: the CDC buckle or the mini Consance?  
What are your thoughts?


----------



## shrpthorn

VonIzzy said:


> hello everyone,
> I hope you can help me decide. I want to buy a new Belt and it has to be in the 24 width, as they currently have the color and size I want only in 24. And I'd like a buckle in rose gold. Which model should I get: the CDC buckle or the mini Constance?
> What are your thoughts?


Just my thoughts for what's it worth:
Not sure if you are buying in person or on-line but IRL rose gold can sometimes read too orange or too pink, and some tpfers on this forum have commented that the rose gold seems to turn/fade to look more gold over time (at least handbag HW). 

CDC buckle: Pros - classic Hermes design - great if you want the CdC look at an effective price point (rather than getting the classic CdC belt. Rocker chic look is always a fun style. Cons: Can be too "bondage" for some people (sadly I rejected the 32 mm buckle when it was available as DH thought it was too "kinky" but I liked the rocker chic look) . If you get this one, as other smart tpfers have advised, you should put a drop of silicon behind the ring to prevent it from otherwise scratching the buckle over time (sadly I read this too late on the forum after this happened to my H-scarf ring with the horseshoe charm & the micro-plating was deemed too thin by H to repair by buffing the scratches out).

Mini-Constance: Pros: Classic H-design so you can't go wrong. Cons: The polished (shiny) buckle can scratch on table ledges, etc. unless you are careful (OK if you don't mind scratches). As per the "Unpopular H Opinion Thread" - this design may read too much "in your face Hermes designer" if you own/plan to own in the future a Constance bag and would wear them together. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## VonIzzy

dear Shrpthron
thank you very much. I think it will be the CdC then. And thank you for the silicone advice.


----------



## thiam

Hi folks, can anyone be so kind to identify the leathers for this? Got this few years back when I was very much clueless but I do remember the SA told me that one side will (and meant to) develop patina over time and wear. I'm wondering if it could be Berenia?


----------



## Claviel

Hello everyone!

do you know the name of this hardware?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Hikar1

I think it's the officier belt buckle.


----------



## Claviel

Hikar1 said:


> I think it's the officier belt buckle.



I can’t find any reference of it.

Do you know where can I find a list of the various hardware for belts?


----------



## momoc

I think it looks like the officier belt too. It's no longer on Hermes websites probably because it's out of production but it was a men's belt from a couple years ago. The official Hermes website pages are no longer up (if you click for example https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_38_HOMMEpH074560CP2KpH075387CAAG110/ it's no longer found), but you can still see snapshots of the photos using Google (note that these photos show they are from "Hermes.com" links, it's no longer found if you go to the link but at one point they existed, so Google archived these photos.)


----------



## Iffi

Claviel said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> do you know the name of this hardware?
> 
> thanks a lot!


The name of the hardware is "*Domino"*


----------



## banoffia2

Hello everyone,

I am looking to buy one of the adjustable belts and can't decide between the Kelly, Rivale 18 and Collier de Chien 24.  I don't live near a Hermes store and won't getting to one any time soon in these Covid times, so I'm not able to see the belts IRL.  I would appreciate any feedback you have on these belts (pros, cons, etc).  

Thank you!!


----------



## Claviel

Iffi said:


> The name of the hardware is "*Domino"*



AMAZING! thank you so much


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Claviel

I finally received my NOS officier belt, but do you know what is the X stamp next to Hermes logo? I knew that only a small S is engraved when it comes from a “sale” or employee discount.

Any info?


----------



## ChanellenahC

littlemy said:


> The colors/hardware options do get restocked.  Also, ask your SA if they can order one in for you.  FYI I just bought a bracelet in etoupe with rose gold hardware...and it’s a stunning combination.  My SA suggested it.  I don’t know if this is an option that you might like for more choice.


I just saw this! Thank you for your reply. Your bracelet combo sounds beautiful. I’ll have to look into it.


----------



## jese1988

Hi everyone, happy new year. Can somebody help me identify what type of leather in this belt. I got the H-belt from my MIL with a stamped Z circle, I believed it’s around 1996 and it’s black/box to gold/togo? However, when I compared it to my husband’s belt, (which his is black/box to gold/togo that we bought from the H boutique) my belt on the gold side has almost no texture feels to it and the color is slightly lighter. Is it because of the leather has aged or it’s a different type of leather? Thank you.
-Husband’s belt with silver buckle


----------



## adiomaxo

Hi everyone 

I’m new to H and got a question which I hope someone here will be able to enlighten me on. I got a Kelly belt in gold leather with rose gold hardware last week from the Sydney boutique. At home and upon closer inspection I noticed a horseshoe stamp next to the Hermes stamp on my hardware. Is that normal? The picture on the official website only has the usual H stamp, and I’m only aware of horseshoe stamp on bags, not belt. TIA


----------



## Klamotti3

Dear all, could you please advise which Buckle this is? What is its name? Thank
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 you.


----------



## Klamotti3

Oooops I posted to many photos not sure how that could happen. Sorry!


----------



## am2022

Can CDC belt owner post mod photos pls?  Ive been wanting one for ages.. but don't know if i should just go ahead and get it? Longevity?  Is it something you reach for a lot? thanks


----------



## etoile de mer

Klamotti3 said:


> Oooops I posted to many photos not sure how that could happen. Sorry!



Well, I really enjoyed your pics of gorgeous winter scenes!  The belt buckle is called Phillippine.


----------



## Klamotti3

etoile de mer said:


> Well, I really enjoyed your pics of gorgeous winter scenes!  The belt buckle is called Phillippine.


Thank you


----------



## f5twister

I want to get either a focus belt or kelly. They are soo classic!


----------



## Angel_bunny

Hi everyone! Can you wear the same size belt on both your waist and hips?  I'm size 27 in jeans and was thinking of the 75cm in the 24mm for a waist belt but may need to size up if I want to wear on the hips as well... not sure if the part of belt that extends past the buckle would look overly long?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Angel_bunny said:


> Hi everyone! Can you wear the same size belt on both your waist and hips?  I'm size 27 in jeans and was thinking of the 75cm in the 24mm for a waist belt but may need to size up if I want to wear on the hips as well... not sure if the part of belt that extends past the buckle would look overly long?


Well the H belt comes with 3 holes and you can ask the store to punch in two extra ones. That should give you quite a few different lengths to play with. I have a size 90 belt, can wear it on the first hole around my hips and on the third hole around my waist.


----------



## Angel_bunny

ajaxbreaker said:


> Well the H belt comes with 3 holes and you can ask the store to punch in two extra ones. That should give you quite a few different lengths to play with. I have a size 90 belt, can wear it on the first hole around my hips and on the third hole around my waist.


That solves the problem, thank you!


----------



## Klamotti3

Angel_bunny said:


> Hi everyone! Can you wear the same size belt on both your waist and hips?  I'm size 27 in jeans and was thinking of the 75cm in the 24mm for a waist belt but may need to size up if I want to wear on the hips as well... not sure if the part of belt that extends past the buckle would look overly long?


I got the same Jeans size and could wear 75 on the waist but never on the hips, even with the additional holes. I‘d rather go for the 80.


----------



## Angel_bunny

Klamotti3 said:


> I got the same Jeans size and could wear 75 on the waist but never on the hips, even with the additional holes. I‘d rather go for the 80.


Yes I’m going to size up to either 80 or 85... will probably need to go into a store when they open, to see which fits best.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Klamotti3

Hi,
Does anyone of you wear the Pegasus Buckle? Would you possible have a foto so I can better imagine how it might look on Jeans?


----------



## fiantoduri

Angel_bunny said:


> Yes I’m going to size up to either 80 or 85... will probably need to go into a store when they open, to see which fits best.



Size 80 would probably be best for you. I'm a size 28 in jeans and have an 85 and may need to punch another hole in. My friend is a size 26 in jeans and has the 80.


----------



## I_sts

Hi, does anyone know if Hermes still produce Collier de Chien Medoru belts and what is the price? Thank you


----------



## nfornat

For those who have the Hermes Kelly belt, is it worth it in terms of the price tag and wearability? With the 1 size fits all principle due to the adjustable design, does the back become bulky with the 2 layers of leather? I was also looking at the YSL monogram which has a lower price point and not sure if I’m better off with the YSL or Hermes Kelly for the long run...


----------



## Klamotti3

Dear all,
Could anyone please tell me what the name of this Buckle is?


----------



## markova

Klamotti3 said:


> Dear all,
> Could anyone please tell me what the name of this Buckle is?



I'm pretty sure it's called the Cadena Buckle.


----------



## WhiteBus

nfornat said:


> For those who have the Hermes Kelly belt, is it worth it in terms of the price tag and wearability? With the 1 size fits all principle due to the adjustable design, does the back become bulky with the 2 layers of leather? I was also looking at the YSL monogram which has a lower price point and not sure if I’m better off with the YSL or Hermes Kelly for the long run...



It depends what makes anything 'worth it' for you.
Probably very few luxury items are 'worth it' in comparative terms.
All decent belts will be lined, so the Hermes belt kit straps are lined with leather that can be reversed, giving two belts for the price of one with not excess of leather. Once you have an Hermes buckle you can buy a selection of alternative straps to use. The only way to get a different buckle is to buy another complete kit.
To be precise the belt kits are not '1 size fits all'.   You have to buy a strap with a length that will fit your waist and how lowly slung you might want to wear it.


----------



## ardenp

nfornat said:


> For those who have the Hermes Kelly belt, is it worth it in terms of the price tag and wearability? With the 1 size fits all principle due to the adjustable design, does the back become bulky with the 2 layers of leather? I was also looking at the YSL monogram which has a lower price point and not sure if I’m better off with the YSL or Hermes Kelly for the long run...


I love my Kelly belt (black with GHW) and wear it often. My SA did measure me in the store to make sure I got the right size. The adjustable design does actually work, I don't find it to be bulky at all in the back (the belt is pretty thin to begin with). It takes a minute to figure out how to slide the belt to change the size but somehow I always manage to figure it out. I love that I can wear it with pants that are both lower and higher waisted, and I love that there's no obvious logo so I can wear it to work. I've also worn it with dresses. This is one of my best H purchases in terms of cost per wear!


----------



## LVinCali

Agree with everything in the above statement.  I purchased a Kelly belt recently and do not find it bulky at all (maybe a picture of the top view helps?).  In the past, I bought two Gucci logo belts- needed one for low hanging jeans and another for dresses.  I quickly tired of the logo.  With the Kelly belt, no need for two belts and no big logo.  Style wise, I think it is a bit thin for jeans, but it serves it's purpose of keeping my jeans from falling too low.


----------



## JavaJo

❤️❤️❤️ my new Babord 24 reversible belt in Epsom leather - Indigo/Rouge Coeur


----------



## TheBagLady20

Anyone own the regate belt and if so, can you post some pics of it being worn?


----------



## Butterfly_77

I hope you can help me to identify a belt buckle.

it is in the 32 width. The H ist just outlined like the buckle was made of ‚wire’.
I briefly saw this buckle today whilst out and about and fell in love with it. Unfortunately I could not take a picture.

thank you so much


----------



## TheBagLady20

Butterfly_77 said:


> I hope you can help me to identify a belt buckle.
> 
> it is in the 32 width. The H ist just outlined like the buckle was made of ‚wire’.
> I briefly saw this buckle today whilst out and about and fell in love with it. Unfortunately I could not take a picture.
> 
> thank you so much



I saw this online at H.com- its gorgeous.  It’s called cordage, and is available still (if you are in usa)!


----------



## Butterfly_77

TheBagLady20 said:


> I saw this online at H.com- its gorgeous.  It’s called cordage, and is available still (if you are in usa)!



thank you so much. Although this is beautiful too, it is not the one I was searching for  But in the meantime I could find the one (it's called "night") and was able to buy one brand new from a consignment store. Should arrive tomorrow - very very happy girl


----------



## mariaosullivan

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to purchase the 32mm Hermes Belt in black and gold online as I can't visit nearest store at this time. Please can someone assist me in telling me what is the name of the brushed gold H as three of them look very similar to me. And if anyone can give me tips on finding out my size that would be amazing too. Thank you so much


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## TheBagLady20

mariaosullivan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping to purchase the 32mm Hermes Belt in black and gold online as I can't visit nearest store at this time. Please can someone assist me in telling me what is the name of the brushed gold H as three of them look very similar to me. And if anyone can give me tips on finding out my size that would be amazing too. Thank you so much




I wear a us size 4/6 / 27-29 depending on brand- and my jeans on my hips I wear a 90 cm with extra holes.  For high waisted pants, I wear an 85 with extra holes.  Get a size bigger than you think you would need, as weight fluctuates, better have it too big with extra holes than too small.  I purchased one belt strap online and brought it to store later for the extra holes.


----------



## TC1

mariaosullivan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping to purchase the 32mm Hermes Belt in black and gold online as I can't visit nearest store at this time. Please can someone assist me in telling me what is the name of the brushed gold H as three of them look very similar to me. And if anyone can give me tips on finding out my size that would be amazing too. Thank you so much


There is a measurement guide at the top of the page..I would use a tape measure to determine where you would like the belt to sit on you (hips or waist) and go from there.


----------



## biorin

I_sts said:


> Hi, does anyone know if Hermes still produce Collier de Chien Medoru belts and what is the price? Thank you


I have the same question! I texted my SA about finding but he hasn't gotten back to me yet, I will let you know what I hear unless someone here can enlighten us first


----------



## biorin

biorin said:


> I have the same question! I texted my SA about finding but he hasn't gotten back to me yet, I will let you know what I hear unless someone here can enlighten us first


Ok... it's discontinued! I am so sad.


----------



## M0123

Hello Hermès belt thread! I just purchased this Focus belt preloved and am a little confused as it has “Made in Switzerland” inscribed on the back. My Constance does not have this. Should I be concerned about authenticity? Thank you all!


----------



## brianenieco

Hi Everyone
Not sure where to post this
I am planning to buy my partner her first Hermes belt. Which one would you recommend that is staple?
She is not really a branded person but would love to give her something as a thank you for being a great partner. I was looking for black leather ( I heard it is reversible/interchangeable which is a plus for longevity ). I guess which buckle would you recommend for everyday wear? (she would normally pair it with black pants (gold buckle/ which style would you recommend)


Thank you so much, sorry I have so many questions hahaha


----------



## Lejic

brianenieco said:


> Hi Everyone
> Not sure where to post this
> I am planning to buy my partner her first Hermes belt. Which one would you recommend that is staple?
> She is not really a branded person but would love to give her something as a thank you for being a great partner. I was looking for black leather ( I heard it is reversible/interchangeable which is a plus for longevity ). I guess which buckle would you recommend for everyday wear? (she would normally pair it with black pants (gold buckle/ which style would you recommend)
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, sorry I have so many questions hahaha



You are so, so sweet!!

first off, be careful that she a) wears belts at all, b) wears belts on pants or at the waist (for cardigans), as the former is usually wider and certainly a larger size

that said, I think this is cute for a romantic gift and very under the radar, and has a black/brown option too:https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...ap-13mm-U_BELT_13pH081666CK05pH065538CAVD075/

For daily wear though I personally wouldn’t want something that “cute”, would like something like this instead: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH081670CP2KpH075394CAAT085/

obviously a very personal choice, and you’d know best from what other belts she wears.

If she *never* wears belts, I’d try to get a bracelet instead. Because jewelry can be a sometimes thing or you can get used to it, but I feel like people who don’t wear belts kind of just…don’t.

Again: you’re super sweet and kind


----------



## brianenieco

Lejic said:


> You are so, so sweet!!
> 
> first off, be careful that she a) wears belts at all, b) wears belts on pants or at the waist (for cardigans), as the former is usually wider and certainly a larger size
> 
> that said, I think this is cute for a romantic gift and very under the radar, and has a black/brown option too:https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...ap-13mm-U_BELT_13pH081666CK05pH065538CAVD075/
> 
> For daily wear though I personally wouldn’t want something that “cute”, would like something like this instead: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...m-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH081670CP2KpH075394CAAT085/
> 
> obviously a very personal choice, and you’d know best from what other belts she wears.
> 
> If she *never* wears belts, I’d try to get a bracelet instead. Because jewelry can be a sometimes thing or you can get used to it, but I feel like people who don’t wear belts kind of just…don’t.
> 
> Again: you’re super sweet and kind



Thank you for your sweet response.

The cute is a bit too cute. 
I do like the Marin belt, but people say Constance buckle is more classic/ wearing to more occasions?

Also, if Iget a size that is slightly wrong can I easily exchange for that right size?

Have a beautiful day


----------



## TheBagLady20

brianenieco said:


> Thank you for your sweet response.
> 
> The cute is a bit too cute.
> I do like the Marin belt, but people say Constance buckle is more classic/ wearing to more occasions?
> 
> Also, if Iget a size that is slightly wrong can I easily exchange for that right size?
> 
> Have a beautiful day



My two favorites h belts:  Collier de chien buckle in 24 mm and the rivale belt in 18 mm.  The rivale is more expensive, however it can be worn around high waist, low waist, and it’s thin enough to wear over shirts and still wide enough for pants.  The Collier de chien buckle is classic and edgy.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Can I throw in the Kelly 18 belt? 




			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/kelly-18-belt-H069853CC89/
		


it is so versatile as it is adjustable. So your partner can wear it with a dress at the "slimmer part" of the waist but also with pants that sit a bit lower. Plus, it looks super nice worn over a cardigan or coatigan. I have it in etoupe and black with silver hardware and will get one on the gold color too 



brianenieco said:


> Hi Everyone
> Not sure where to post this
> I am planning to buy my partner her first Hermes belt. Which one would you recommend that is staple?
> She is not really a branded person but would love to give her something as a thank you for being a great partner. I was looking for black leather ( I heard it is reversible/interchangeable which is a plus for longevity ). I guess which buckle would you recommend for everyday wear? (she would normally pair it with black pants (gold buckle/ which style would you recommend)
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, sorry I have so many questions hahaha


----------



## Luxheaven

Hello there,

I am planning to get my Mom the Kelly belt. I wanted to go to the store but with the current situation in my country, all non essentials store are closed until further notice. But i believe hermès does accept online orders.
I know that the kelly is an adjustable belt but does it mean the size is standard? From the website, it is stated the belt can accommodate up to 100cm. So if one's waist is fuller than 100cm, this belt wont fit? Or is there a size to choose from?

I hope to be enlightened. Thank you.


----------



## Malej1576

Hello everyone,
first of all sorry for my bad English.
In what colors are there Quizz buckles?
There was a buckle the same color as my bracelet?
Thank you all for your support


----------



## promos.shop

nfornat said:


> For those who have the Hermes Kelly belt, is it worth it in terms of the price tag and wearability? With the 1 size fits all principle due to the adjustable design, does the back become bulky with the 2 layers of leather? I was also looking at the YSL monogram which has a lower price point and not sure if I’m better off with the YSL or Hermes Kelly for the long run...


I love mine. It's incredibly versatile and no it doesn't feel bulky in any way.


----------



## shrpthorn

Malej1576 said:


> Hello everyone,
> first of all sorry for my bad English.
> In what colors are there Quizz buckles?
> There was a buckle the same color as my bracelet?
> Thank you all for your support
> View attachment 5121674
> 
> View attachment 5121673


I'm not an expert (so someone with more knowledge can correct me if I'm wrong)  but I don't believe this buckle came in the exact colour to match your bracelet. If I recall correctly the buckle came in black (which I have), an ochre-type yellow, orange, and the bordeaux?/ox blood? colour you have shown. The one you show would be the closest "red" colour that was available.


----------



## Malej1576

shrpthorn said:


> I'm not an expert (so someone with more knowledge can correct me if I'm wrong)  but I don't believe this buckle came in the exact colour to match your bracelet. If I recall correctly the buckle came in black (which I have), an ochre-type yellow, orange, and the bordeaux?/ox blood? colour you have shown. The one you show would be the closest "red" colour that was available.


Thank you for the detailed answer.
Then I can stop the search.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## JavaJo

This is quickly becoming my new “uniform”:  shirtdress & Hermes belt


----------



## Dorf

Hmm.. I can't decide! I'm a man (45+)
Which one should I choose?


----------



## TheBagLady20

Dorf said:


> Hmm.. I can't decide! I'm a man (45+)
> Which one should I choose?
> View attachment 5126421



I think the bottom one… but you can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## kitty nyc

Dorf said:


> Hmm.. I can't decide! I'm a man (45+)
> Which one should I choose?
> View attachment 5126421


I choose the top one, I have something similar and it’s my go to belt. I’m a woman though.


----------



## WhiteBus

Dorf said:


> Hmm.. I can't decide! I'm a man (45+)
> Which one should I choose?
> View attachment 5126421



It's a shame there is the choice to make. These are 38mm? 
For my taste, you have already whittled the choice down to the best two and I thank you for that.

pace the cerulean belt scene with Miranda Priestly - but they are so similar.

As someone who has the classic H buckles in gold and silver for 32mm, if I were given either, I would be delighted; if I had to choose one or the other, I would always be wondering if the other would have been a better choice. (p.s. I dislike the large Constance)
I think I prefer 2, because it is more substantial.


----------



## papertiger

Dorf said:


> Hmm.. I can't decide! I'm a man (45+)
> Which one should I choose?
> View attachment 5126421



#2 IMO. I have a similar, and though not a man, I think it gives a more robust vibe. 

However, if you have a more refined, formal or elegant way of dressing #1 may look perfect.


----------



## cap4life

papertiger said:


> #2 IMO. I have a similar, and though not a man, I think it gives a more robust vibe.
> 
> However, if you have a more refined, formal or elegant way of dressing #1 may look perfect.



agreed. #1 for an understated statement, #2 for a strong statement. Depends on what you’re trying to convey.


----------



## sparklywacky

What belt size should I give my cousin whose waist is 35 inches? 90cm, right? Or should I size up or down?

I could always ask my cousin to be sure but it’s going to be a surprise gift lol.


----------



## jasz130

JavaJo said:


> This is quickly becoming my new “uniform”:  shirtdress & Hermes belt
> View attachment 5125376


I absolutely love the color for this salmon pink belt! What's the name of this color and the size? Is it the 24 mm?


----------



## JavaJo

jasz130 said:


> I absolutely love the color for this salmon pink belt! What's the name of this color and the size? Is it the 24 mm?


Hi, it is the 24mm Etoupe/Noir with Rose Gold Gamma Buckle… Very similar to etain although you’re right, Etoupe has bit more peachy undertones than etain


----------



## jasz130

JavaJo said:


> Hi, it is the 24mm Etoupe/Noir with Rose Gold Gamma Buckle… Very similar to etain although you’re right, Etoupe has bit more peachy undertones than etain


How interesting! I presumed that it may have been the Etoupe color but it is a lot pinker than I expected so I wasn't sure. Thank you!


----------



## WhiteBus

sparklywacky said:


> What belt size should I give my cousin whose waist is 35 inches? 90cm, right? Or should I size up or down?
> 
> I could always ask my cousin to be sure but it’s going to be a surprise gift lol.



This question is impossible to answer fully, because it depends if you cousin wears his/her belts high/low waist/hips and all the other variables in between.
What I can give as guide is that the strap length is measured from the buckle stud hole to the centre of the three holes at the opposite end; this gives  + - 1" on the nominal length.
So, the margin is quite small. 90cm is 36".  Hermes will punch a further two holes, making the effective length approximately 2" shorter.

A surprise gift is a lovely thought, but will be difficult to get spot on.


----------



## shrpthorn

This is new on the Canadian website:


			https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/h-marin-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-32mm-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH081670CP2KpH073967CAAE100/
		

*H Marin*
Color : permabrass
Belt buckle in stainless steel permabrass plated metal. Inspired by the sailor universe, the buckle, similar to a rope, forms a stylized knot.


----------



## shrpthorn

Also saw this one - comes in "silver" in addition to the "gold".
*Panache*
Color : permabrass inox kit
By suggesting an H with the silhouette of this horse, Panache plays the card of subtlety.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hello everyone! 

So, I ordered this dress from H and it showed up perfect I’m now looking for a matching belt but I’m undecided and for some reason I have no inspiration on outfits…

What H belt will be the best match? I want the outfit to be lowkey so no H logo buckle, but a more discrete H buckle.

What will go well with knits, thin (1,3cm) belt or a more massive like the 2,4 or 3,2 cm?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## papertiger

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So, I ordered this dress from H and it showed up perfect I’m now looking for a matching belt but I’m undecided and for some reason I have no inspiration on outfits…
> 
> What H belt will be the best match? I want the outfit to be lowkey so no H logo buckle, but a more discrete H buckle.
> 
> What will go well with knits, thin (1,3cm) belt or a more massive like the 2,4 or 3,2 cm?
> 
> View attachment 5151191



What about a Kelly belt if you want thin. Lots of non-H buckles in the belt kits too. A CDC belt would look killer for max impact. 

Which width will look best will depend on your height, shape and the look you're going for.


----------



## biorin

An update on the CDC belt hunting -- my SA was aware I was looking, despite telling me that they were discontinued, and texted me about a month ago saying that "they" were giving him the option to get a CDC belt. The offer was either navy or black with GHW. I chose black, and he said it was ordered and would be mine as soon as it arrives. It seems as if they may be making them in limited quantities/colors again, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me Rivale belt. Love the adjustable belts!


----------



## Luv n bags

Added another belt to my collection.


----------



## tutu2008

For a man.. help me out! 1 or 2


----------



## yoshikitty

tutu2008 said:


> For a man.. help me out! 1 or 2
> 
> View attachment 5161661
> View attachment 5161660



I would choose 2, I think it looks elegant.


----------



## Chrismin

2



tutu2008 said:


> For a man.. help me out! 1 or 2
> 
> View attachment 5161661
> View attachment 5161660


----------



## mariaosullivan

Please can someone help me with sizing. The the measurement of the belt made from the buckle hole to the middle hole? And how many cm are between each hole? Thank you


----------



## south-of-france

I haven’t found any info on this belt?


----------



## Brimson

Does anyone know when Hermes started making the H belts?


----------



## Susyon

Hello!
I would really appreciate your input on this.
I am interested in a collier de chain belt in black/etoupe but can’t decide between yellow gold or silver buckle. My preference is always silver, my rings are yellow gold but I recently purchased several pairs of pumps with gold hardware (no silver available) and for workwear in a corporate office I usually try to match the hardware on shoes and belts as it looks better with a pantsuit in my opinion. Bags do not matter that much as I am not carrying them while I am in the office.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhiteBus

you really have answered your own question
because you know what is righ5 fir your own aesthetic and the decisions you make in putting together an outfit


----------



## ColetteBlue

Does anyone have the matte PVD plated metal buckle? Does it get scratched easily & has it aged well?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

tutu2008 said:


> For a man.. help me out! 1 or 2
> 
> View attachment 5161661
> View attachment 5161660



I’d go for 1 if you dress classic &
2 if more mod....


----------



## jellyfred

Hi guys, I am interested in getting this cdc belt, but haven’t seen any reviews or photos. My boutique doesn’t have it so I will probably get it transferred. Can any of you has this belt share what you think/how you like it? Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## LouiseCPH

jellyfred said:


> Hi guys, I am interested in getting this cdc belt, but haven’t seen any reviews or photos. My boutique doesn’t have it so I will probably get it transferred. Can any of you has this belt share what you think/how you like it? Thank you


I have this belt in gris asfalt, and I like it very much. It is basically the Kelly belt with another buckle, but I actually think this buckle is better is more comfy, without the thingy sticking out   Also, I feel it is a little more under the radar.

Edited: SORRY,it is the rivale belt I have - not the same!


----------



## Chrismin

hi! i recently bought this belt in the black w silver hardware as in your pic and i love it.  its understated but edgy 
i like that its adjustable so it can be for waist and hip!
HTH 


jellyfred said:


> Hi guys, I am interested in getting this cdc belt, but haven’t seen any reviews or photos. My boutique doesn’t have it so I will probably get it transferred. Can any of you has this belt share what you think/how you like it? Thank you


----------



## WhiteBus

Ryan_G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I am interested to know if anyone has ever bought a belt buckle alone from a preloved place and ended up having a custom belt made. I understand that I could buy used but I would love the specific leather color combo and I know that Hermes doesn't sell it, also they are just as good without the Hermes boutique price. I am young so please understand I don't have a lot of money to even buy a used belt kit. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you, Ryan



Authenticity is really difficult - you could easily get stung.
If you are thinking of getting a non-Hermes strap, it will only ever be an Hermes buckle with another strap. What will you be ending up with?
If your funds are limited, if you would be advised, buy something else from Hermes like a Bastia or Calvi and enjoy the experience.  Don't think that you might be treated badly because you are only spending a little - you won't - you will be a potential customer of the future, and treated better than someone just shopping buy enough to be offered a Birkin.


----------



## jellyfred

LouiseCPH said:


> I have this belt in gris asfalt, and I like it very much. It is basically the Kelly belt with another buckle, but I actually think this buckle is better is more comfy, without the thingy sticking out   Also, I feel it is a little more under the radar.
> 
> Edited: SORRY,it is the rivale belt I have - not the same!


Good to know about other styles as well! I will check the rivale belt too  Thank you!


----------



## jellyfred

Chrismin said:


> hi! i recently bought this belt in the black w silver hardware as in your pic and i love it.  its understated but edgy
> i like that its adjustable so it can be for waist and hip!
> HTH


Yea! I was looking for 24 width, then saw this cdc 24 is adjustable! Hopefully the back side doesn’t get bulky. Glad to hear that you are loving it! Thank you for sharing your opinion


----------



## kyin255

Hi, anyone that own the Constance belt with Étoupe color. Do you find the color is easy to wear? I’m considering getting my first 24 Constance belt in Noir/Étoupe.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Anyone knows why H store wont add more than 2 holes to give a total of 5 on their belts? I need more holes, just want to make sure it's not a big deal before i go find someone else to do it. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Anyone knows why H store wont add more than 2 holes to give a total of 5 on their belts? I need more holes, just want to make sure it's not a big deal before i go find someone else to do it. Thanks!


1) they want you to buy more belt straps 
2) they don’t want holes to show and the buckles can only hide so many
3) more holes compromise the durability of the strap over time


----------



## Hikar1

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Anyone knows why H store wont add more than 2 holes to give a total of 5 on their belts? I need more holes, just want to make sure it's not a big deal before i go find someone else to do it. Thanks!



That's interesting. I actually had mine done at my home store back in September. Did they decline your belt, or did they say the didn't offer that service at that location?

For reference, I bought a mini Constance belt kit in 2019, and was told by my SA that they could add 2 holes to my belt anytime I wanted.


----------



## Sufjansaves

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Anyone knows why H store wont add more than 2 holes to give a total of 5 on their belts? I need more holes, just want to make sure it's not a big deal before i go find someone else to do it. Thanks!





Hikar1 said:


> That's interesting. I actually had mine done at my home store back in September. Did they decline your belt, or did they say the didn't offer that service at that location?
> 
> For reference, I bought a mini Constance belt kit in 2019, and was told by my SA that they could add 2 holes to my belt anytime I wanted.



Yes, this is odd. I just bought a belt for my partner and had the same experience as Hikar1. My SA told me to bring it to the store anytime if I need to add holes to it.


----------



## papertiger

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Anyone knows why H store wont add more than 2 holes to give a total of 5 on their belts? I need more holes, just want to make sure it's not a big deal before i go find someone else to do it. Thanks!



As @acrowcounted stated in 3), it's thought to weaken the strap. 

As you said, you'll have to find someone else to do it as H craftspeople are not allowed to.


----------



## tinabug74

I want to order my first Hermes H belt. I am having trouble deciding on a size. A 90 mm (from post to middle hole) would be perfect. However, I've seen others write that they went up a size to give "room to grow". A 95 mm with two additional holes would also work. What do you all think? Did anyone else size up?


----------



## WhiteBus

it depends if you think are are going to get fatter before the strap wears out
Only you know that


----------



## tinabug74

WhiteBus said:


> it depends if you think are are going to get fatter before the strap wears out
> Only you know that


It is not my intention to gain weight, but sometimes it happens.


----------



## tinabug74

Sterre said:


> I took the 90cm and on my lower hips its in the first hole.. And you don't see the other holes really. If i took the 95cm the third hole was still a little big... Just hope im not going to gain kg's again... Than it was a huge mistake lol.


Are you happy with your decision? I am trying to decide between a 90 and 95 mm?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## micahanne

I’m trying to get my first Hermes belt and I normally wear 95-100. I want to get the 100 but can’t seem to find any online. Do they carry over 95 sizes in the Constance belt? Thanks!


----------



## Rissy2

Did anyone else see that they are giving away a "special gift" with belt purchases online through Friday at 2 PM??? I've been eyeing one for a while and just so happened to purchase on Tuesday when this offer started!


----------



## mcwee

Hello, for those owning Kelly belt, do you have horseshoe stamp on hardware? 
This belt is so versatile to adjust waist size. No worry for size up or down


----------



## ShadowComet

mcwee said:


> Hello, for those owning Kelly belt, do you have horseshoe stamp on hardware?
> This belt is so versatile to adjust waist size. No worry for size up or down
> 
> View attachment 5273317


Interesting ! Mine looks like a bird.


----------



## amna72

mcwee said:


> Hello, for those owning Kelly belt, do you have horseshoe stamp on hardware?
> This belt is so versatile to adjust waist size. No worry for size up or down
> 
> View attachment 5273317



Hi, I bought the same belt few days ago in the same colour (Etoupe) I believe and there is no horseshoe stamp on it


----------



## amna72

amna72 said:


> Hi, I bought the same belt few days ago in the same colour (Etoupe) I believe and there is no horseshoe stamp on it



However, I do have the same belt in black and in a Pocket version and it looks different. I find it weird, but all the belts were bought by me personally so they are 100% original.


----------



## ShadowComet

Rissy2 said:


> Did anyone else see that they are giving away a "special gift" with belt purchases online through Friday at 2 PM??? I've been eyeing one for a while and just so happened to purchase on Tuesday when this offer started!


I received this bag charm.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

ShadowComet said:


> I received this bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274108
> View attachment 5274106
> View attachment 5274107


What a lovely Christmas charm!
Suits your bag so well!


----------



## krittershops

ShadowComet said:


> I received this bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274108
> View attachment 5274106
> View attachment 5274107


Truly love your bag! Please post pictures of its adventures. Would you mind sharing the specs? I’m drooling over that colour


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

JavaJo said:


> This is quickly becoming my new “uniform”:  shirtdress & Hermes belt
> View attachment 5125374
> View attachment 5125375
> View attachment 5125376
> View attachment 5125377


What a refreshing & chic look!


----------



## shrpthorn

south-of-france said:


> I haven’t found any info on this belt?


It's available on the French website now - with a cute "rope" H- buckle (new for SS 2022?) that would look amazing IMO with this strap if the buckle was in gold.
https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/produc...m-U_BELT_32_FEMMEpH081676CK05pH081703CAAA090/


----------



## ShadowComet

krittershops said:


> Truly love your bag! Please post pictures of its adventures. Would you mind sharing the specs? I’m drooling over that colour


Thank you krittershops. It is B25 in Bleu Electric , Togo PHW.


----------



## biorin

shrpthorn said:


> It's available on the French website now - with a cute "rope" H- buckle (new for SS 2022?) that would look amazing IMO with this strap if the buckle was in gold.
> https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/produc...m-U_BELT_32_FEMMEpH081676CK05pH081703CAAA090/
> View attachment 5292783


I love the rope styling but wish it weren't an H. I don't know why nearly all of the non-H buckle options are 13mm only.


----------



## shrpthorn

biorin said:


> I love the rope styling but wish it weren't an H. I don't know why nearly all of the non-H buckle options are 13mm only.


Sadly, this does appear to be the case in recent seasons for 32 mm buckles. If you don't mind hunting for vintage, you might want to consider the following 2 from past seasons (I have both & DH uses them too -  whereas he'll never touch the "H's" LOL): 1st is a Tuareg Issassis [rectangle] in Ag (also came in Tandrika oval Zulu-like shield design not pictured but I have it too); 2nd is A Cheval. The final buckle & strap is from the Canadian website now:


----------



## biorin

shrpthorn said:


> Sadly, this does appear to be the case in recent seasons for 32 mm buckles. If you don't mind hunting for vintage, you might want to consider the following 2 from past seasons (I have both & DH uses them too -  whereas he'll never touch the "H's" LOL): 1st is a Tuareg Issassis [rectangle] in Ag (also came in Tandrika oval Zulu-like shield design not pictured but I have it too); 2nd is A Cheval. The final buckle & strap is from the Canadian website now:
> View attachment 5294365
> View attachment 5294366
> 
> View attachment 5294367


Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Brimson

Can anyone tell me when Hermes started making the H belts? I can't find anything online.


----------



## WhiteBus

This page from the current Hermes.com site
gives a clue



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/h-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-32mm-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH064544CM2MpH073967CAAA075/


----------



## Brimson

WhiteBus said:


> This page from the current Hermes.com site
> gives a clue
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/h-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-32mm-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH064544CM2MpH073967CAAA075/



Incredible, thank you.


----------



## WhiteBus

Brimson said:


> Incredible, thank you.



Quite a coincidence that your enquiry came at a time when Hermes chose to include that background on its site.


----------



## Brimson

WhiteBus said:


> Quite a coincidence that your enquiry came at a time when Hermes chose to include that background on its site.


big brother or what...


----------



## JeanGranger

H Speed Reversible
Brushed Palladium 
Noir/ Etain Togo


----------



## shrpthorn

Saw this on the Canadian website & not seen before  - fun if you like brightly coloured accessories or for expressing "Gay Pride".


			https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/quizz-rainbow-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-32mm-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH081790CBADpH075394CABD075/


----------



## Eavish

Can anyone confirm if the kelly belt had an option of noir/noir rose gold hardware instead of what’s available now noir/gold leather?


----------



## MissTammyB

Eavish said:


> Can anyone confirm if the kelly belt had an option of noir/noir rose gold hardware instead of what’s available now noir/gold leather?


Hi, i did buy a noir kelly belt with RGHW earlier this month. Am based in Europe. Hope That helps.
It is fabulous btw


----------



## Eavish

I did see online there is a noir and gold option. (Please refer to photo).
But I am wondering if this came in full black leather, noir on the inside as well as outside.



MissTammyB said:


> Hi, i did buy a noir kelly belt with RGHW earlier this month. Am based in Europe. Hope That helps.
> It is fabulous btw


----------



## papertiger

shrpthorn said:


> Saw this on the Canadian website & not seen before  - fun if you like brightly coloured accessories or for expressing "Gay Pride".
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/quizz-rainbow-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-32mm-U_BELT_32_HOMMEpH081790CBADpH075394CABD075/
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332975



Pretty for anyone, unicorns included, and there are other picturesque colour combos too.


----------



## bc1990

just got the 13mm belt strap in Nata/biscuit. do you guys prefer the focus, gamma, or mini mors h buckle for it? also, would this size look good around the waist in a dress/cardigan?


----------



## papertiger

bc1990 said:


> just got the 13mm belt strap in Nata/biscuit. do you guys prefer the focus, gamma, or mini mors h buckle for it? also, would this size look good around the waist in a dress/cardigan?



I like the gamma

Yes, perfect for a cardigan or dress.


----------



## MM19

Just received my first H belt-found at the Paris market.  ❤️  As it is vintage, will Hermes still add a hole if I bring it in to the store?


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

MM19 said:


> Just received my first H belt-found at the Paris market.  ❤  As it is vintage, will Hermes still add a hole if I bring it in to the store?


Should do. 
I’ve had lots of belts adjusted to fit. 

Last time in Paris, (just as Covide was starting) we kept coming back almost daily, to the mothership to get more holes in the the Depote Vent  belts that we kept turning up. 

The artisans were more friendly on each visit. 

Now that was then & and  Paris, Butnnowhere up to date on current protocols. 
Also not sure our “home store” would be anywhere as helpful. 

I normally add holes to my belts but I would never do this to an Hermes belts, as I don’t believe they will touch anything altered but anyone other than their own artisans.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## cloee

bc1990 said:


> just got the 13mm belt strap in Nata/biscuit. do you guys prefer the focus, gamma, or mini mors h buckle for it? also, would this size look good around the waist in a dress/cardigan?


Gamma. I have a similar shade too (gold and nata) and use it with dresses.


----------



## Crepuscule

Serva1 said:


> I’ve recently added some new H belts to my collection, just modelling this black belt  in swift with a linen dress, going to wear it with a black dress instead. I still like the H buckle but it’s fun to wear something else at times especially with a dress, that isn’t so obviously Hermès.
> 
> View attachment 4797029


I love your belt and especially the buckle. Is it also Hermes? I am like you, sometime I feel the H buckle may be a little too obvious and would prefer something more subtle like the one you are wearing.


----------



## Crepuscule

FashioniistaXO said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if this is the forum to post in (so sorry in case it isn't) but how do you guys store your belts?? I just got a 24 MM mini Constance and I'm not sure if I should store it rolled up or hanging?



I have been storing them rolling up in their original pouch


----------



## FashioniistaXO

Crepuscule said:


> I have been storing them rolling up in their original pouch


Thanks! That’s what I’ve been doing and it seems fine


----------



## shrpthorn

Here's a sneak peek at a new fun & funky belt design for AW 2022 (appears to be a belt kit, i.e. buckle & strap?). And the link:
https://www.prestigeonline.com/th/style/fashion/hermes-autumn-winter-2022-objects/
There's also an elegant cotton Japanese Yukata shown in Hermes orange, among other things.


----------



## JeanGranger

Did anyone purchase Pop h belt?


----------



## newloveforH

Do all kelly belt comes in epsom leather? very keen to get one.


----------



## Dorf

Which brown do you prefer?  Chocolate (right) or Ebene (left)?


----------



## peppermint_tea

Dorf said:


> Which brown do you prefer?  Chocolate (right) or Ebene (left)?


For me, Chocolate! I tend to wear cooler colors and Ebene looks like it has a yellow base.


----------



## newloveforH

Dorf said:


> Which brown do you prefer?  Chocolate (right) or Ebene (left)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420747


Chocolate for me. It looks more versatile for more types of clothes.


----------



## Book Worm

I’m really intrigued by this new belt. I love the buckle - very modern but I’m not sure about the way its worn with it being looped back. I’m thinking the leather is going to crease very soon. Besides, the loop will protrude in an unappealing way. 
If someone has seen this IRL, would be interesting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## mz_tl

Hi everyone! I need your help! For my first Hermes belt, I am thinking of a Kelly 18 belt in Epsom or the Royal belt buckle & Reversible leather strap 32 mm in Noir/Gold. Which would you choose?

I like that the reversible belt is 2-in-1 but the Kelly is such a classic!

I am a 100cm belt size for Hermes based on the website size guide - do you think the Kelly will be ok?


----------



## FashioniistaXO

mz_tl said:


> Hi everyone! I need your help! For my first Hermes belt, I am thinking of a Kelly 18 belt in Epsom or the Royal belt buckle & Reversible leather strap 32 mm in Noir/Gold. Which would you choose?
> 
> I like that the reversible belt is 2-in-1 but the Kelly is such a classic!
> 
> I am a 100cm belt size for Hermes based on the website size guide - do you think the Kelly will be ok?


 Honestly, I’d go with the reversible just because it’s so versatile. One of mine is black/gold and I wear it all the time! It was the best purchase!! Hope this helps!


----------



## masanmasan

love the patterns


----------



## newloveforH

Fumizuki said:


> love the patterns
> View attachment 5422443
> View attachment 5422444


wow gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## Hermezzy

Dorf said:


> Which brown do you prefer?  Chocolate (right) or Ebene (left)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420747


Ebene for me


----------



## birkinbaguette

Book Worm said:


> I’m really intrigued by this new belt. I love the buckle - very modern but I’m not sure about the way its worn with it being looped back. I’m thinking the leather is going to crease very soon. Besides, the loop will protrude in an unappealing way.
> If someone has seen this IRL, would be interesting to hear your thoughts.
> View attachment 5420955
> 
> View attachment 5420957



I am interested to know more about this too! Especially about how the leather will crease


----------



## Book Worm

birkinbaguette said:


> I am interested to know more about this too! Especially about how the leather will crease


Right…I’m also wondering if this can be worn without looping it back like in the pic. I really like the buckle. 
hopefully someone from tpf buys it and shares reviews.


----------



## CKT

mz_tl said:


> Hi everyone! I need your help! For my first Hermes belt, I am thinking of a Kelly 18 belt in Epsom or the Royal belt buckle & Reversible leather strap 32 mm in Noir/Gold. Which would you choose?
> 
> I like that the reversible belt is 2-in-1 but the Kelly is such a classic!
> 
> I am a 100cm belt size for Hermes based on the website size guide - do you think the Kelly will be ok?



both are amazing, I used to only have the reversible belt and wear it all the time (only 1 side to be fair), until.... I bought the kelly belt and am now wearing that all the time as well! It just looks so luxe and I am now at my third


----------



## Prise de Chanel

Apparently, CDC belt is having a revival…


----------



## girlbag

Hi ladies I need your advise for the belt that is good to my roulis slim in nata. I bought the lucky 15 and I am thinking to change to kelly in blanc.


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Hi guys just wondering, I just purchased a 38mm constance belt and the buckle comes with no dustbag. Is this normal? I know it used to come in a mini dustbag. Thanks!!


----------



## FashioniistaXO

mon_tenuedujour said:


> Hi guys just wondering, I just purchased a 38mm constance belt and the buckle comes with no dustbag. Is this normal? I know it used to come in a mini dustbag. Thanks!!


That’s weird. I bought a belt recently and it came with it’s box and dust bag


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

FashioniistaXO said:


> That’s weird. I bought a belt recently and it came with it’s box and dust bag


Hmm ok I will text the SA. This is my first hermes purchase and its a gift so i have no idea..


----------



## FashioniistaXO

Yes do that. You should have received the belt in a box with a dust bag for the belt and one for the buckle too


----------



## PhilC

Hello there! I’m pretty new here but I need your opinion, please 

I have 2 Hermes belts in Togo leather and I have noticed that the other one feels thinner. Is this normal or a quality issue?


----------



## CKT

I bought both and have been wearing Ebene almost daily with jeans.. love it


----------



## mango1313

Has anyone seen the Kelly Belt in Rouge H recently in store or on the website?


----------



## BB8

mango1313 said:


> Has anyone seen the Kelly Belt in Rouge H recently in store or on the we


Funny that you ask that.  I have been waiting on it and asking my SA about it, I think, since last year? Finally, I saw another H belt that would fit my needs in this same color so I recently got it. Will post it later.


----------



## mango1313

BB8 said:


> Funny that you ask that.  I have been waiting on it and asking my SA about it, I think, since last year? Finally, I saw another H belt that would fit my needs in this same color so I recently got it. Will post it later.


I wanted to get it last year, but just couldn’t decide which hardware to get and then when I finally decided a few months ago it wasn’t available. It was always available online when I checked and I really didn’t think it would sell out since it’s not a seasonal colour.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## _gelato_

I’m looking to get a 24mm belt to use as a waist belt, however the 13mm I currently have and use as a waist belt has an issue: it can fall off! I guess it’s because the buckle design means it isn’t secured like a normal belt? Does anyone have this issue? Should I opt for the Kelly belt as a waist belt instead since the buckle is secure?


----------



## Butterfly_77

_gelato_ said:


> I’m looking to get a 24mm belt to use as a waist belt, however the 13mm I currently have and use as a waist belt has an issue: it can fall off! I guess it’s because the buckle design means it isn’t secured like a normal belt? Does anyone have this issue? Should I opt for the Kelly belt as a waist belt instead since the buckle is secure?


I can only tell you that I absolutely love the Kelly belt as it is so versatile. I wear it with a suit, over a dress and in autumn/winter over chunky oversized cardigans or even over a coat. It always fits perfectly. Currently have it in black, etoupe and gold and am on the waitlist for a white one as well


----------



## fangirl123

I loooove the Kelly belt and have bought multiple versions. I recently wanted to buy a thicker more casual belt to go with jeans, but also dress up and wear professionally, and shyed away from the classic H or constance H buckles. I wear more yellow gold, so went with the H au carre buckle in yellow gold. Haven't seen much online about that and curious your takes on it! Like or do you think classic would have been a better investment? I typically don't go for logo heavy items, so hence why I shyed away, though know it also looks great on so many!


----------



## BB8

mango1313 said:


> Has anyone seen the Kelly Belt in Rouge H recently in store or on the website?





BB8 said:


> Funny that you ask that.  I have been waiting on it and asking my SA about it, I think, since last year? Finally, I saw another H belt that would fit my needs in this same color so I recently got it. Will post it later.


A bit delayed in posting, but here is the belt I got in Rouge H in lieu of the Kelly belt because I got tired of waiting. Snatched it up while my size was still available. My first belt kit, so have to get used to not having everything attached.


----------



## CuriosObsession

38mm reversible belt - yay or nay? 
I’m looking for a wider belt for my high waist outfit. Around 40mm width. I was planning to go with the classic Gucci belt, but realized Hermes has the 38mm version in the men’s section. I own and love my Hermes 24mm belt. I thought I could get the 38mm version instead of the Gucci, but somehow the look, maybe it’s the leather grain and the sheen in the picture, just looks so masculine. What do you think?
The pro is that it’s reversible and hence it’s two belts. The con is that the smallest size seems to be 80. I prefer 75, especially I will mostly wear it high waisted.


----------



## Mandidi123

Hi All,

I've just got my first belt kit in Epsom and Swift.

May be silly questions, but just wonder what is the best way to store the belt:

1.Is it preferable to store the Epsom side rolled in to minimize the crease forming or should be Swift on the inside?

2. Is it preferable to leave the buckle on the belt to minimize the stretch for the hole if I do use it continuously for few days?

  TIA


----------



## WhiteBus

remove the buckle
to keep the strap straight and not curved in favour of one side
pull straight through the thumb and index finger
roll in alternate directions for storage - but don't become obsessive about it 

you will only stretch the hole if the fit is tight - not inserting and removing the buckle


----------



## WhiteBus

CuriosObsession said:


> 38mm reversible belt - yay or nay?
> I’m looking for a wider belt for my high waist outfit. Around 40mm width. I was planning to go with the classic Gucci belt, but realized Hermes has the 38mm version in the men’s section. I own and love my Hermes 24mm belt. I thought I could get the 38mm version instead of the Gucci, but somehow the look, maybe it’s the leather grain and the sheen in the picture, just looks so masculine. What do you think?
> The pro is that it’s reversible and hence it’s two belts. The con is that the smallest size seems to be 80. I prefer 75, especially I will mostly wear it high waisted.



There are so many variants of leather on offer for the straps, you should be able to find one to your taste.
Hermes will add two more holes for you, making an 80 closer to 75.


----------



## Mandidi123

WhiteBus said:


> remove the buckle
> to keep the strap straight and not curved in favour of one side
> pull straight through the thumb and index finger
> roll in alternate directions for storage - but don't become obsessive about it
> 
> you will only stretch the hole if the fit is tight - not inserting and removing the buckle


Thanks, wonder why I didn't think about storing it alternatively haha


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Does anybody know when Hermes changed the CDC Belt style from 38mm to the wider 42mm and then to 50mm? and when the belt had an extra plate in the back vs. the style with no plate in the back? There are a lot of vintage belts out there but the sizing is all over the place. 

I know the older belts used even numbers and then they switched to odd numbers but I don't know that occurred. Also, has anyone see the CDC is BACK?.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

What's the opinion on the adjustable belts? 

I wanted to get a CdC 24, but was told in Paris FSH it is out of production. Anyone knows for sure that's the case? Then I would aim for the adjustable Kelly 18, which is still available.


----------



## jellyfred

CrackBerryCream said:


> What's the opinion on the adjustable belts?
> 
> I wanted to get a CdC 24, but was told in Paris FSH it is out of production. Anyone knows for sure that's the case? Then I would aim for the adjustable Kelly 18, which is still available.


Hi! I was waiting for cdc 24 black with ghw for a long time and finally found one at CDG duty free this year. I have seen black phw, gold phw and ghw on h.com, also some boutiques in US still carry it- your SA might be able to source it for you.
I like the look of it and the fact that I can wear it on any high or mid rise jeans/trousers or even on jackets. Kelly 18 seemed a bit to thin for trousers to me so got 24.


----------



## tolliv

_gelato_ said:


> I’m looking to get a 24mm belt to use as a waist belt, however the 13mm I currently have and use as a waist belt has an issue: it can fall off! I guess it’s because the buckle design means it isn’t secured like a normal belt? Does anyone have this issue? Should I opt for the Kelly belt as a waist belt instead since the buckle is secure?


You have to push it all the way through the hole. They showed me this a few years back. Mine was falling off too.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

jellyfred said:


> Hi! I was waiting for cdc 24 black with ghw for a long time and finally found one at CDG duty free this year. I have seen black phw, gold phw and ghw on h.com, also some boutiques in US still carry it- your SA might be able to source it for you.
> I like the look of it and the fact that I can wear it on any high or mid rise jeans/trousers or even on jackets. Kelly 18 seemed a bit to thin for trousers to me so got 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629424


Thank you so much! It looks great on you!

I was just at CDG a couple of days ago, but unfortunately not the terminals with H stores.

I will stalk the website more frequently now…


----------



## jellyfred

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you so much! It looks great on you!
> 
> I was just at CDG a couple of days ago, but unfortunately not the terminals with H stores.
> 
> I will stalk the website more frequently now…


Thank you! Hope you find one soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## CrackBerryCream

jellyfred said:


> Thank you! Hope you find one soon!


I was able to order one today on hermes.com! The EU website suddenly stocked it again in the morning! After I bought it (with lightning speed) I checked how many they uploaded, around 70... Lightning speed wasn't even necessary  Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## smiley13tree

Wow absolutely love the CDC belt in 24. I also prefer it to the Kelly belt. Hope I can find one soon!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

smiley13tree said:


> Wow absolutely love the CDC belt in 24. I also prefer it to the Kelly belt. Hope I can find one soon!



The Canadian site had one too. Maybe your region's page will get them soon too!


----------



## Dutchprep

Hi, does anyone know if the regular kelly belt comes in nata or another creme color?
I know there's the Kelly garden party belt, which comes in nata, but I would like to have the normal one.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Book Worm

Dutchprep said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the regular kelly belt comes in nata or another creme color?
> I know there's the Kelly garden party belt, which comes in nata, but I would like to have the normal one.
> Thanks in advance


Hi I was also looking into this sometime back. I have only seen the K18 in blanc. No other creamy option.


----------



## Dutchprep

Book Worm said:


> Hi I was also looking into this sometime back. I have only seen the K18 in blanc. No other creamy option.


Thank you for your reply. Yeah, I've seen the blanc version as well, but find it a bit too harsh


----------



## ShamrockCat

Dutchprep said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the regular kelly belt comes in nata or another creme color?
> I know there's the Kelly garden party belt, which comes in nata, but I would like to have the normal one.
> Thanks in advance


H081120CC10 is the code for the K18 pocket belt in craie. It's currently available on the UK website.


----------



## Ceeje89

Does anyone with a Kelly belt find that it loosens, slips, or doesn’t stay in the sizing you put it throughout the day?  Or once you adjust to how tight you wish, it will generally stay there?  I Am considering one for around the waist wear and have one from a fast fashion brand (obvi quality can’t be compared here) that constantly loosens up so I have to retighten every time a stand up or sit down, or take a deep breath, or sneeze…


----------



## Dutchprep

ShamrockCat said:


> H081120CC10 is the code for the K18 pocket belt in craie. It's currently available on the UK website.


I just had a look and it's absolutely stunning, exactly what i want colorwise. Thank you so much


----------



## ShamrockCat

Ceeje89 said:


> Does anyone with a Kelly belt find that it loosens, slips, or doesn’t stay in the sizing you put it throughout the day?  Or once you adjust to how tight you wish, it will generally stay there?  I Am considering one for around the waist wear and have one from a fast fashion brand (obvi quality can’t be compared here) that constantly loosens up so I have to retighten every time a stand up or sit down, or take a deep breath, or sneeze…


I purchased a Kelly belt about 2 months ago and so far it stays exactly where I fasten it. The adjustment mechanism is quite tight. I have used the belt on jackets and dresses with no loosening.


----------



## Ceeje89

ShamrockCat said:


> I purchased a Kelly belt about 2 months ago and so far it stays exactly where I fasten it. The adjustment mechanism is quite tight. I have used the belt on jackets and dresses with no loosening.


Thanks for chiming in!  The belt is all the more tempting now


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Ceeje89 said:


> Does anyone with a Kelly belt find that it loosens, slips, or doesn’t stay in the sizing you put it throughout the day?  Or once you adjust to how tight you wish, it will generally stay there?  I Am considering one for around the waist wear and have one from a fast fashion brand (obvi quality can’t be compared here) that constantly loosens up so I have to retighten every time a stand up or sit down, or take a deep breath, or sneeze…


 I received my first one 2 years and it’s the best birthday present I’ve received! Stays in place and I have since gone on to purchasing more colours! I can’t see myself wearing any other type of belt !


----------



## theclassic

Hello All! If my "perfect" size is 28.5", should I purchase the 70cm and add a hole to make it looser? Or purchase the 75 cm and add a hole to make it tighter? To eliminate a hole showing? Does that make sense? This would be my first H belt so I am trying to wrap my brain around how it folds and fastens (since I can't really tell on the site). TIA!!!


----------



## TC1

theclassic said:


> Hello All! If my "perfect" size is 28.5", should I purchase the 70cm and add a hole to make it looser? Or purchase the 75 cm and add a hole to make it tighter? To eliminate a hole showing? Does that make sense? This would be my first H belt so I am trying to wrap my brain around how it folds and fastens (since I can't really tell on the site). TIA!!!


The strap fastens behind the buckle..there are no holes showing.


----------



## fangirl123

If you put too many holes, the extra holes do show when you wear it on the loosest setting


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hermès size* *Waist circumference cm to in ... just measure your waist or where you want the belt to hit you... this info is on their website under the belt kits size guide link...*
70cm -  27.5"
75cm  - 29.5"
80cm - 31.5"
85cm - 33.5"
90cm - 35.4"
95cm - 37.4"
100cm - 39.4"
105cm - 41.3"
110cm - 43.3"
115cm - 45.3"
120cm - 47.2"


----------



## TC1

fangirl123 said:


> If you put too many holes, the extra holes do show when you wear it on the loosest setting


Right! sorry..I wasn't clear on that part


----------



## fangirl123

TC1 said:


> Right! sorry..I wasn't clear on that part


No worries! I know since added extra hole without thinking through that myself!


----------



## theclassic

fangirl123 said:


> If you put too many holes, the extra holes do show when you wear it on the loosest setting


Thank you - this is helpful!


----------



## periogirl28

Super happy to find a belt in my size, in my fave blue, with a pattern I have been searching for. Garden Party, Bleu Saphir/ Noir 75. My buckle is not new.


----------



## blktauna

I can never seem to find blanks I like for my old 32mm buckle. Everything stops at like 85cm and those days are long gone.


----------



## supermommy101

Dear All. I would love a Kelly belt in Craie with rose gold hardware. But this combo does not exist, right???


----------



## WhiteBus

blktauna said:


> I can never seem to find blanks I like for my old 32mm buckle. Everything stops at like 85cm and those days are long gone.


look at the mens site


----------



## CrackBerryCream

supermommy101 said:


> Dear All. I would love a Kelly belt in Craie with rose gold hardware. But this combo does not exist, right???


I have seen a Craie Kelly belt with the removable pouch a few weeks ago on hermes.com (EU). I’m not sure if RGHW or regular GHW.


----------



## supermommy101

CrackBerryCream said:


> I have seen a Craie Kelly belt with the removable pouch a few weeks ago on hermes.com (EU). I’m not sure if RGHW or regular GHW.


Thanks. I think it is GHW


----------



## CrackBerryCream

supermommy101 said:


> Thanks. I think it is GHW



True, I just googled to see if any H page still shows it. It's GHW. However, I have seen the regular Kelly belts (noir, blanc, etoupe, gold) with both GHW and RGHW. So RGHW in the Kelly belt definitely exists.


----------



## supermommy101

CrackBerryCream said:


> True, I just googled to see if any H page still shows it. It's GHW. However, I have seen the regular Kelly belts (noir, blanc, etoupe, gold) with both GHW and RGHW. So RGHW in the Kelly belt definitely exists.
> 
> View attachment 5676325


I have a bag in Craie with rose gold. They look very nice together


----------

